# IVF/ICSI in Aug/Sept/Oct Updates on 1st page!



## zowiey

Hello Ladies :wave:

I will update the front page, as and when you want me too! Any important info, :bfp: etc!

So here is everyone!


*Princess_1991*

Name: Kirst And Lez
Age: 19 And 26
TTC: 2 And A Half Years
Reason For Infertility: 2 Blocked Tubes
Tests: Diagnostic Lap - Pelvic Scar Tissue And Swollen Tubes
HSG - 2 Blocked Tubes
Treatment So Far: On To IVF: Paperwork Done, Initial Scan Done, Bloods Done, - Waiting on next step
Egg Sharing So Delayed Start Due To Matching To Doneree


*Traskey*

LTTC - 21 cycles so far!
Age - 39
This is our first IVF.
9th August - Scan and mock transfer
22 August - Down regulation/start the nasal sprays
13 September - How to do the injections appointment
14th September - Start injections
23 September - Scan to check egg size appointment
26 September onwards - Egg collection appointment


*Zowiey*

Zoe & hubby, we've been ttc for 3 years now, started on our wedding night!
Me-Had hsg and internal scan to check for pcos. All ok
Hubby- High abnormals, low count and high viscosity.
Waiting to start IVF with ICSI
22nd Aug next fs appt, planning icsi
Down regging to start 5th Sept, with Egg collection to be around the 26th Sept!

*Fluffystar*

Unexplained infertility
IVF#1 long protocol BFN
IVF#2 short protocol, start stimms around 1/9/11

*Schoolteacher*

Name: 'V' And DH
Age: 27 And 44
LTTC: 2 Years 5 months
Reason For Infertility: Me-PCOS, DH-v.low sperm count, motility and morph due to vr in march 09.
Tests: Bloods-fine
Ultrasound - PCOS diagnosed
HSG-told no point in doing as will need icsi whatever outcome as only 27 sperm in last sa.
Treatment So Far: On to ICSI no1 and currently on 1000mg metformin: will be egg sharing so just waiting on a donor recipient. Hoping to start short protocol around sept time at a guess.
*
Loopylew2*

name. louisa
Age: Me 41 oh 43
Location:milton keynes
Reason for infertility:tubal reversal july 10 blocked tube feb 11
Years TTC: 1 Years
Treatment to date:clomid 3 months, hsg which revealed blocked tube
Bloods - Hiv Hep C & B Chlamydia all fine FSH 10.5 LH 4

*Cvaeh*

Me 30 DH 31
TTC 2 years
Unexplained infertlility
Clomid 5 months all BFN
First IVF June 2011 - 11 eggs but zero fertilisation (could be subtle problem with egg, sperm, both or neither)
2nd IVF September / October depending on arrival of af

*Wifey29*

Name: Karen and Mark
Age: 27 and 30
TTC: since Sept 2009
Reason For Infertility: Severe male factor
Tests: All my bloods clear, HSG was perfect.
Treatment: About to start ICSI, down regging to start around 5th Sept. Egg collection should be end of Sept or first week of Oct.

*Red Sox Gal*

Me 29 & OH 35
TTC 17 cycles
Endo and secondary infertility
Have tried clomid for 2 cycles before being accepted into IVF program, previously we have tried the miracle pregnancy diet, massage therapy and just about any other methods we could find.
1st IVF cycle starting 8/19 so nervous yet really excited any and all advice welcome.

*Tinks 85*

Name: Tinks85
Age: Me 26 DH 31
Location: Blackpool, UK
Reason for infertility: Male factor - <1M/ml
Years TTC: 2 Years
Treatment to date:
Bloods - All ok
AMH - 39
HyCosy - Tubes clear
Banked sperm - 20/07/2011
Sperm currently being thawed to check it can survive. Please be strong.
Next stage:
Banking more sperm 22/08/2011
Hoping to start treatment Sep/Oct 11


*Sambatiki*

Name: Samba
Age: Me 30 DH 30
Location: Oxfordshire/Warwickshire, UK (I live in Warks but have a Oxon postcode)
Reason for infertility: Secondary infertility with MF
Years TTC: 3yrs
Treatment to date:
Bloods -
Scan -
HSG -
6 cycles of clomid 50mg
PIE 10th August.
Next Stage - DH : New SA & HIV/HEP bloods Me : Rubella bloods and FSH Bloods for Consultation Meeting, Trial Egg Transfer and form filling hopefully week commencing 5th Sept.

*Chris77*

Name: Chris
Age: Me 33 DH 37
Location: Upstate New York
Reason for infertility: Unexplained
Years TTC: 3 yrs
Treatment to date: 7 IUI's, Clomid, Injectibles
Bloods - Normal
Scan - Normal
HSG - Clear
Next Stage - IVF. I'm on bcp's until Sept 15th, then Follistim and Menopur injections start on the 19th. Egg collection Sept 30th (approx) and Embryo Transfer Oct 3rd or 5th.

*Rosababy*

Name: Rosababy
Age: 32
TTC: 1 year, 5 months
Reason For Infertility: Damaged tubes
Tests: Sonohyst, HSG, endometrial biopsy, hyseterscopy, laparoscopy
Treatment So Far: 3 rounds of clomid. Lap showed damaged tubes, so ivf only option.

*Kelly9*

Name: Kelly9 or Tiffany
Age: 27
TTC: 1 year, this time around
Reason For Infertility: Male factor
Tests: HSG, pelvic u/s, blood work on hormone levels. All clear.
Treatment So Far: Clomid, Tww of my first ICSI!


----------



## Traskey

Hey Zowiey

We are now going ahead so if you want a cycle buddy count me in!

:hug:


----------



## zowiey

Yay! :happydance:

I just wrote in your journal, but how exciting!! 

You've already been to an info evening haven't you? do you learn much? I was just told we will meet all the consultants and nurses, not sure what else to expect! Also was it awkward with there being other couples there, or did you get chatting to anyone? Sorry for all the questions! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Yes, we've done ours and I find it really useful. It was very busy, you could ask questions as they went along or you could ask individually at the end. They spent a lot of time explaining the process, when the drugs start, scans and how many etc along with a detailed powerpoint and their brochure. Talked about blastocysts and egg freezing. I found it fascinating and I have a much clearer idea now of what we'll be going through. 

We didn't really talk to other couples, there wasn't really the opportunity. Had a tour of the clinic and went into all the treatment rooms. Met some of the staff. 

I came out feeling a lot better about it all. Not long now for you to wait :dance:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

I am hoping to start my second IVF/ICSI cycle in september or October. I got zero fertilisation with my first cycle at the beginning of June so we are more than likely going to be going for ICSI next time round. I have to phone with my August period to organise a start date. I will be on long protocol again so egg collection and embryo (hopefully) will be in October I think. It is such a rollercoaster so it will be good to have some more cycle buddies to talk the process through with xx


----------



## wifey29

Hi Girlies, I found you! We didn't go to an IVF evening, we went through everything at our consultation instead. Lots about embryo development, our options regarding freezing and transfer, the drugs, amount of appointments, that sort of thing.

Hi Cvaeh, sorry that your first cycle didn't work. As you've been there before you can probably give us first timers a heads up on what to expect. Hopefully ICSI will give you a good amount of embies. Did they say why they didn't fertilise before?

I'm hoping that we will start in August, but we find out for definate on Wednesday. Eek!


----------



## Traskey

Cvaeh, I am sending you some :dust: that your second cycle is successful for you. Fingers crossed that ICSI will give you some fertilised eggs this time. 

Wifey, good luck for Wednesday :hugs: Let us know how you get on! August would be good :) I am so impatient to get started.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey, I'm not sure when I am starting, need to get my HSG out the way then hoping for referral.

Can I join in even though I may be a late starter?

xxx


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> Hey, I'm not sure when I am starting, need to get my HSG out the way then hoping for referral.
> 
> Can I join in even though I may be a late starter?
> 
> xxx

:hug:

Of course! They'd better have an appointment for you this cycle so you can get that pesky HSG done :dohh:


----------



## wifey29

4magpies said:


> Hey, I'm not sure when I am starting, need to get my HSG out the way then hoping for referral.
> 
> Can I join in even though I may be a late starter?
> 
> xxx

Definately, pull up a chair and grab yourself a cuppa :wave: I hope that your HSG appointment comes through swiftly x


----------



## zowiey

Hello everyone! Wow, we're already beginning to build up! :happydance:

Cvaeh, so sorry you are on your second cycle :hugs: Sending lots of postive vibes your way xx

Hello wifey :wave:

I'm really looking forward to next Thurs now, I just need information from the Drs! :haha: Then maybe my obsessive researching may calm slightly? Hmm, well maybe not!!

Hope everyone is having a fab day? Even though it is Monday, and raining!

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, my day is going okay, procratinating a little bit. Want my AF to be here so I know either way if I am gonna get an appointment or not!! Grr!

xxx


----------



## wifey29

Hi lovely, 

I'm having quite a good day today. Went into work early and did four hours overtime to help swell our savings. Mostly I'm just excited for Wednesday and researching high protein, low potassium diets. Apparently it's meant to help.

Lol Zowie, my researching reached a new height after our appointment! The fact that it's imminent has pushed me into high gear :rofl:


----------



## zowiey

The month I had to book my hsg, I was a few days late! I swear the only time I wanted it to come as well! Typical!

Hope she comes soon!

oh and procastinating is they way to go :winkwink:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies :hi:

Can I join? Hoping to start BCP's with end aug cycle and D-reg october... not sure if Im in the right place iygwim. Ive got presentation 10th August at the OFU.


----------



## AG75

Hi! I will be starting in IVF in this timeframe as well. I expect my day 1 to be around Aug 24ish. This will be my first. I have done 1 clomid + IUI and then 1 clomid alone and then 1 injectibles + IUI .... all BFNs. I'm so scared of IVF not working. 
Also I'm not sure how to manage this with my work. I typically travel every week for work, and right now I have no idea what I will be doing or where I will be going in Sept and Oct but I will somehow have to tell them I can't travel during that time without telling them why. I am taking 2 weeks of vacation and I hope to time it for when I really need to be home for tests and procedures, but right now I can't predict when that will be exactly. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Traskey

:hi::howdy: Samba and AG75

I know i'll need to make plans when I know when the dates are. Haven't told work about the IVF either so should be interesting trying to work round it all. 

Have you noticed how much of our lives we spend waiting :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

:haha: you're telling me.... I think for someone as impatient as I am.... I doing bloody well :haha:

How is everyone feeling about it all now its getting so close?
I'm f-Ing petrified!


----------



## Traskey

I am excited, then scared, then impatient, then excited again, then worried it won't work..............................

you get the picture :haha: 

It's the injections that worry me!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 

We will be starting in Sep/Oct too. We had PIE back in May and would of started sooner had my rubella immunity not came back negative :-( iv had the required jabs now and in 9 days i have a repeat immunity blood test and then a week for result and then wait for cons appt to get all other test results and discuss which protocol etc and when we will be able to start so probs sep with ec/et in october.

Good luck to us all and lots of BFPS in time for Christmas! xxx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies! (Samba- fancy seeing you here :))

After 3 failed cycles of IUI we have an appointment with our FS (8th Aug). Last time I met with him he said he would refer us to Care Fertility. Today I found out that the usual waiting time is 6-8 weeks but it could be sooner as they have to have the treatment completed within 18 weeks of the initial referral. So... all being well, I will be starting treatment Sept/Oct. 

Our PIE is booked for 7th September....seems ages away!

Hope everyone is well!

Kel xx


----------



## dizzikel

Sambatiki said:


> :haha: you're telling me.... I think for someone as impatient as I am.... I doing bloody well :haha:
> 
> How is everyone feeling about it all now its getting so close?
> I'm f-Ing petrified!

Hey! :hugs:

I'm with you on this one - really scared about the injections etc :nope:

We don't really have much choice though do we.... I am sure it will be all worth it in the end. 

Kel x


----------



## Traskey

Oooooooooooooo Christmas bfps! Now that would be an awesome present for this year :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Nooooo it would be Christmas 12 week announcements!!! How Perfect would that be!! Due in July.... not that Ive looked or anything :blush:

Dizzi - Great to see you, but not great to see you here hun xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Sambatiki said:


> Nooooo it would be Christmas 12 week announcements!!! How Perfect would that be!! Due in July.... not that Ive looked or anything :blush:

:haha:

Samba, you crack me up! I hadn't got that far yet :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

^^^ Yeah whatever... I reckon youve got your embie names all picked out already! :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Dizzikel- Your PIE will soon come around. It will be all systems go after that even tho the waiting drives us all mad! lol..

Yep im hoping we will all be at the 10-12wk mark by xmas! ha xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Africa - Sober xmas for us then! :wohoo:


----------



## Traskey

No Christmas Baileys :haha:

Did you see they take pics of your embies?!?!?! I never would have thought that.


----------



## wifey29

Christmas announcements! I like the sound of that! I hope we get a pic of our embies, I was offered a pic of my ovaries at my last scan which is new! Thought that might be a bit creepy to have on the fridge!


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - REALLY??? Did they say that at the presentation? I hope that the OFU do it. 

Wifey - Cant believe you didnt take them up on the offer :haha: 

For some reason talking about the pics of embies makes me think about the Friends episode when Phoebe gets pregnant and talks to the embies.... I cry everytime. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq62yJLrQn4&feature=related


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I don't remember seeing that one! How cute, talking to the embies. 

I know they recommended not working on the day of egg collection and the day after. I'm sure they also said about being able to see pics of the embies before they go back in.


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - Its a great episode, her 2ww is like a 2hr wait :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Im liking the thought of a sober xmas! dont want a pic of my ovaries tho... LMAO x

I LOVE that episode of friends, seen it about 10 times! lol.

So has everyone had their PIE ? xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive got mine the day after my birthday! 10th August. 

Ive been on to the website to check the booking dates and hopefully I'll be on the 21st - 28th August one. 

Period dates - 21 Aug 2011 - 27 Aug 2011 
Down-reg test- In Unit - 04 Oct 2011 
Start 1st injection - 06 Oct 2011 
Day 9 Friday untrasound scan - 14 Oct 2011 
In Unit Recovery week beginning 17 Oct 2011


----------



## Traskey

No PIE allowed i'm on a diet :haha:

I've done one but I think i'll need to do another as we now need to go to a different clinic (long story!)


----------



## Traskey

I think i'll be on this one.

Period dates - 24th to 30th July
Down-reg test- In Unit - 6 September
Start 1st injection - 8 September
Day 9 Friday untrasound scan - 16 September
In Unit Recovery week beginning 19 September

Although if I can squeeze in earlier that would really help with work.


----------



## Sambatiki

Noooooo trask youre not allowed on that one.... :haha: You have to wait until your next AF!


----------



## crystal443

Hi:hi: we're starting IVF in Sept/Oct:thumbup: we were going to start last December but decided to wait it out a bit longer and try naturally, we're unexplained so I wanted to give it a good go. So we've decided to go ahead for hopefully September!!


----------



## Delly

Morning Ladies hope you dont mind me joining you, I start my IVF in Aug but will be working on egg transfer for Sept. I am 39 and my husband is 38. I suppose our circumstances are slightly different to you ladies but hopefully i can share my journey with you 

Thanks Dee x


----------



## zowiey

Morning everyone! 

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:

Wifey, I got offered a picture of my ovaries to! I declined as well, she also showed me my bladder, and informed me my left ovary was hidden under my bowel (apparently it usully is? :shrug:) But I got sooo paranoid, I'd been reall constpiated, and was convinced she could see! :haha: Slightly too much info??!! 

Delly, how exciting that you already have dates, I'm sure you will be able to chat away with us regardless!

Have a good day everyone!
xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Just scan pictures of ovaries?

I have actual photographs of mine, my hospital folder is full of pictures of my insides from having so many laps. All in different states, even one of my half tube!! Wierd stuff!!

Morning girls hope everyone is well! I want my HSG so I can get the ball rolling for my referal! Think I am gonna be well behind you all. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Hi ladies, any room for a little one??? I am 26 and my DH is 31. We are having to do ICSI, Very poor SA due to an injury. Very nervous and honestly s**ting myself. I am not too worried about the injections its just the effects its may have my body and the thought of doing all this and then getting a BFN.

We having to bank some :spermy: before we can start, we are going to do this tomorrow and the 22nd of August. We should be starting AF after that :thumbup:

Would be great to follow all your journeys.

Sambatiki & Traskey, you sound very organised having all your dates down. I was just wondering about the first injection, I was under the impression this was done on cd21. How come you have about 6 weeks from your AF to your first injection? Am I just being dumb, it has been known in the past :dohh:

They dont do info nights at my clinic, we just had the cons go through it all with us rather quickly. We have all the paper work to browse through though. They do sound very helpfull :growlmad:


----------



## schoolteacher

hello all! may I join? I will hopefully be having icsi aroung sept/oct time. Currently waiting for all the final blood tests to come back-mainly std's. Once they are back I will be accepted to be an egg sharer and they will start to try and match be with a recipient for half my eggs! We are having icsi due to pcos and v.low sperm count-only 27 (that's 20 and 7!!)in last test. Hopefully we will be matched quickly and can get going. I have been told it will be short protocol. 

I have also been put on the pill!! (weird) and metformin. The pill is basically just so they can take control of my cycles and as soon as they find a recipient they will call me to tell me to stop taking it so AF comes, then will start treatment straight away! (I think that's why anyway) -and also because my pcos is 'waking up' too many eggs each cycle.

Trask-sorry u already know most of the above. RU still going to herts and essex? Where did you get those dates from, or is that just what you think will happen based on your cycle dates?
Looking forward to keeping track of everyone on here-through are similar but different journeys!!! Im not worried about injections (yet) just of getting a bfn.
xxxxx


----------



## annie25

hi all i think i may join you too!

i am planning to start my next cycle in october my last was a positive but sadly a missed miscarriage was confimed at 13 week scan.

im looking forward to taking some time out over the next few weeks and getting back to it!

i'd just like to say to anybody who is having thier first go i found that my last cycle of icsi was not a shard going as i was expecting and most people cope really well dont be nervous if you are xxx


----------



## wifey29

Tinks85 said:


> Hi ladies, any room for a little one??? I am 26 and my DH is 31. We are having to do ICSI, Very poor SA due to an injury. Very nervous and honestly s**ting myself. I am not too worried about the injections its just the effects its may have my body and the thought of doing all this and then getting a BFN.
> 
> We having to bank some :spermy: before we can start, we are going to do this tomorrow and the 22nd of August. We should be starting AF after that :thumbup:

It sounds like we are in very similar situations. I'm 27 and DH is 30. We to have a very low count. DH will be "banking" his swimmers in a week or so as the consultant is very concerned that his count is rapidly dropping. I too am terrified of going through it and it not working. The actual treatment I can handle, I've been through plenty of medical stuff and surgery so am pretty used to injections and being prodded and poked. It's the BFN that worries me.

Hi Schoolteacher :wave: Has your DH's count always been that level or has if varied? My DH's has fluctuated from 4.3 million at the highest to 140k at the lowest. It seems to be steadily getting lower and lower now though :nope:

Trask, it's cool that you have your dates. I hope you get on that one too x


----------



## Tinks85

Hi annie hun. Good to hear you have a plan. Been thinking about you :hugs:

Hi wifey, I haven't spoken to anyone that has had to bank. Its good to know we are not the only ones. Well not good as its bad but you know what I mean :haha: How many "banks" are ou having to do? I am worried about using frozen sperm instead of fresh as well as I have read it can be poorer quality. DH is going to produce a fresh sample on the day of EC as well and they will use this before going into the freezer so fx. My DH count has also gotten worse with every SA :cry: I am praying they get some good suply tomorrow. 

Hi schoolteacher, I have read about others being on the pill but my cons hasn't mentioned anything about it so I asume I wont be going on it, wierd :shrug:


----------



## dizzikel

Just found this site: https://ivfpredict.com/ which predicts the success rate of each cycle of IVF working. I have completed it and only got a 30% chance :(


----------



## annie25

dizzikel dont google! lol i learnt that the hard way too! xxx


----------



## wifey29

Tink, I think he'll be doing a couple as we have around 140k with very low morphology. I'm concerned about the quality of frozen swimmers, but hopefully we will have enough on the day and not need the frostie ones.

Step away from Google, very dangerous hobby lol!


----------



## dizzikel

annie25 said:


> hi all i think i may join you too!
> 
> i am planning to start my next cycle in october my last was a positive but sadly a missed miscarriage was confimed at 13 week scan.
> 
> im looking forward to taking some time out over the next few weeks and getting back to it!
> 
> i'd just like to say to anybody who is having thier first go i found that my last cycle of icsi was not a shard going as i was expecting and most people cope really well dont be nervous if you are xxx

I am so sorry to hear about your m/c :hugs: Thanks for your support and fx for another BFP very soon xx


----------



## dizzikel

wifey29 said:


> Tink, I think he'll be doing a couple as we have around 140k with very low morphology. I'm concerned about the quality of frozen swimmers, but hopefully we will have enough on the day and not need the frostie ones.
> 
> Step away from Google, very dangerous hobby lol!

I found it in an article.... I was expecting a high % so was quite disappointed :( I will stay away from Google too!


----------



## Tinks85

I got 36.2%, thought mine would have been higher as well. Oh well its only google :haha:

Wifey, yes we have to stay possitve. Fx our boys will be fine on the day :thumbup:


----------



## dizzikel

QUOTE=Tinks85;11788525]I got 36.2%, thought mine would have been higher as well. Oh well its only google :haha:

Wifey, yes we have to stay possitve. Fx our boys will be fine on the day :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I am just thinking :ignore::ignore:


----------



## Tinks85

Yes google is evil :dohh:


----------



## wifey29

I got 36.3% too. Bloody google!


----------



## Delly

Morning Ladies,

Thank you for the nice welcome, well just over a week before i start sniffing Buserelin spray not looking forward to it as been reading it does not taste to good. And worried about the side effects I am a little tempremental to say the least so hoping my other half does not get it in the neck too much . x


----------



## 4magpies

I just did that thing and got 29%, I think it's the fact I've never had a live birth that brings mine down. :(

My AF came today, which is the best day possible, as that means they have all next week to fit me in for a HSG. Woohoo! Calling for an appointment at 10 and then will update you all.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Happy Wednesday!

Hi Tinks, Schoolteacher & Annie :hi: 

I think I did that IVF success thing and I think I got 30% too... but tbh isnt that the usual statistics anyway? :shrug:

Someone asked about the dates thingie.... my clinic has the booking slots on their website. Those are the dates based on my next AF after the presentation evening and the one Im hoping to start with. 

It was interesting to read about the 'banking' Ive not heard of it before. Best of luck to you! :dust: 

Delly - OMG!! I bet youre so excited about starting!!! :yipee: Hope that the sniffing isnt too yukky xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Wifey, you said we had simular storries :winkwink:

Delly, you are so close now. Fx the side effects are not to nasty and you get ff lightly. I can totally understand your worry though, my DH jokes all the time that I will turn into a hell beast when doing treatment. He says its bed enough when AF is due :dohh:

Magpie - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: good luck, really hope they fit you in :hugs:

Morning sambatiki, I thought I was the only one banking until I spoke to wifey. I dont think it is that common TBH. 

The first "deposit" is today :wacko::wacko: praying he produces a good sample.


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies.

Hi to all the new ladies and i hope we all have IVF success this yr!
I had 2 ectopics within 6mths of eachother last yr an lost both tubes so hoping IVF will work as i think i must have ok eggs to of been preg twice before. Fingers x'd!

As regards a 30% success rate... for a fertile couple the chance each natural cycle of getting pregnant is only 20% and look how many women get pregnant each mth! lol. Also that predictor cant take into account individual circs so take no notice! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies and i hope we all have IVF success this yr!
> I had 2 ectopics within 6mths of eachother last yr an lost both tubes so hoping IVF will work as i think i must have ok eggs to of been preg twice before. Fingers x'd!
> 
> As regards a 30% success rate... for a fertile couple the chance each natural cycle of getting pregnant is only 20% and look how many women get pregnant each mth! lol. Also that predictor cant take into account individual circs so take no notice! xxx

Hey AQ, nice to see you here!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Morning ladies

BAD google, I got 26.5%. Never been pregnant and 39 years old! That's with ICSI, with IVF it's 18% :argh::ignore::gun:

Schoolteacher, Herts and Essex work in partnership with Oxford. For our first attempt we've been told to go to Oxford and they have dates on their web page. Seems to be a bit different to the H&E who start the drugs at day 21 of the cycle. I guess we'll find out next week. 

More forms in the post today to fill in!


----------



## Tinks85

Boooo to more forms. I have lost count how many times we have had to sign something :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies and i hope we all have IVF success this yr!
> I had 2 ectopics within 6mths of eachother last yr an lost both tubes so hoping IVF will work as i think i must have ok eggs to of been preg twice before. Fingers x'd!
> 
> As regards a 30% success rate... for a fertile couple the chance each natural cycle of getting pregnant is only 20% and look how many women get pregnant each mth! lol. Also that predictor cant take into account individual circs so take no notice! xxx
> 
> Hey AQ, nice to see you here!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hey hun! you too! are u starting sep/oct then? ooh im glad u got the go ahead! we might be cycle buddies:happydance: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

HSG is a week tomorrow! CANT WAIT!!!!!

When it's done I can badger my FS' secretary for an appointment! 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies and i hope we all have IVF success this yr!
> I had 2 ectopics within 6mths of eachother last yr an lost both tubes so hoping IVF will work as i think i must have ok eggs to of been preg twice before. Fingers x'd!
> 
> As regards a 30% success rate... for a fertile couple the chance each natural cycle of getting pregnant is only 20% and look how many women get pregnant each mth! lol. Also that predictor cant take into account individual circs so take no notice! xxx
> 
> Hey AQ, nice to see you here!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hun! you too! are u starting sep/oct then? ooh im glad u got the go ahead! we might be cycle buddies:happydance: xxxClick to expand...

I am hoping maybe Oct/Nov, so I will be later than you lot, but I am close with a lot of the girlies in here so they said I could join in. :blush:

Plus it will be nice to have prior warning of everything that you ladies are going through.

I still have 11lbs to lose!

xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Yey for HSG :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am sure you may overlap someone hun, I know I dont have set dates yet :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about you ectopics AQ :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Does anyone else find the idea that we are going to be making a baby with out having sex really odd!? Immaculate conception, I love the idea personally.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- That is fab news then hun and of course ur welcome in here! we can help u so u know whats what ;-) as regards the HSG... make sure u take 2 super strong painkillers a hr before the procedure as i didnt and all i can say is... OUCH! also make sure they give u the antibiotics that reduce the chance of infection as they never gave them to me and i think that contributed to my ectopics xxx

Tinks- Think u are right that someone here will end up having EC in Nov as none of us really know our dates etc and a lot of the ladies have not had PIE yet and it can take a while to get a appt after that xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for the tips AQ. I have my mefanamic acid at the ready which they give me for my spasms/pain during ovulation. So they should do the job.

I didn't know about antibiotics! My insides are fubar'd anyway. How long after your HSG did you see your FS? I am gonna try and ring up and book a cancellation ASAP.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Does anyone else find the idea that we are going to be making a baby with out having sex really odd!? Immaculate conception, I love the idea personally.
> 
> xxx

Truthfully i find it rather sad as all the intimacy with my husband has gone as regards making our child, but i do find the whole IVF process very intresting and i will like that aspect of things such as seeing our embies etc:thumbup:
Hey, as long as it works and we get our babies its all GOOD:cloud9: xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Yes magpie. What I did find odd was being inside the IVF clinic for the first time. I just said to DH that this is where our baby will be made :thumbup: I am finding it hard to get my head around the fact that half our baby could be produced today with the banking but the other half will be 2/3 months later after EC :wacko:

I cant say I like the idea to much but it is certainly mind boggling :hugs:

At least when our children ask us how they got in our tummys we can say that the Dr put them in, we dont have to mention sex :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Hahaha, exactly, no uncomfortable sex talks at an early age!

I guess I am just trying to think the best of a bad situation!! It'll make my LO very very special as such effort and time from so many people has gone into making him/her.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- I had the HSG and got result straight after hun. I dont know if its the same in all PCTS but i would imagine it is. Good luck xx

Tinks- I like that! haha. No sex talk! lol. One thing for sure, after all we would of endured to give birth to our miracles, they will be loved and wanted more than anyone could imagine and its a lovely tale to tell them when they are older of how special they are and how many ppl can say they seen their babies as a embryo? 

Magpies- We do have to make the best of this and i love your PMA hun. I think another fab thing about IVF is that you are monitered closely in early pregnancy and get to have a very early scan ;-) 

Im off to work ladies so be back on after 8pm xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh I forgot about seeing LO as just an emby, right at the start of their life, its amazing!

And yeah, extra scans are always good!!

I know I'll get my result's there and then, I know what they are gonna be due to my L&D's. They know my left tube is blocked. I need to get back to the FS to get the next step ideally.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Im not too phased about where baby is made... but I do feel a little sad like AQ. But Im liking the birds and bees explanation about the 'how was I made' :haha:

Tinks - Good Luck today! xx 

Mags - Defo take the painkillers esp if youve got a blocked tube... one of mine didnt flow in straightway and they had to put more in and it was very uncomfortable. Good luck!! xx 

AQ - Sorry to hear about the MC's :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I've just text my mum and she is gonna come with me again, hopefully I won't feel like punching someone/walk out in tears/ranting like a crazy woman this time. I was so angry last time!! It's embarassing, hopefully they won't remember me! :haha:

Should take them a couple of hours before yeah?

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

I would take them about an hour before as AQ's suggestion. Your mum wont be able to go with you in the room because its an x-ray. Not sure if you knew that already.. or whether you wanted your mum to be in the actual room at the time.


----------



## 4magpies

Sambatiki said:


> I would take them about an hour before as AQ's suggestion. Your mum wont be able to go with you in the room because its an x-ray. Not sure if you knew that already.. or whether you wanted your mum to be in the actual room at the time.

Yeahhh I know, she just comes and sits in the waiting room if OH can't make any appointments, shes always good as a mental cheer leader when I come out. :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh I like the idea of saying the doc put them in there :haha: 

Tinks, good luck banking today. 

4M, take the painkillers an hour before and take a sanitary towel. I bled for a couple of days after and the one they give you in the hopsital is a brick!


----------



## Sambatiki

^^^ :haha: I forgot about that I took my own too. Theyre like the free ones they gave you at school.


----------



## dlj2

Can I join you? I had my laporoscopy In june and we now have three months to naturall try before going ahead with ICSI. 
I am still waiting to see if I will be funded by my pct as had issues there with meeting the criteria but either way if no BFP by september (after our wedding) we will be going down this route.

Finding it all quite overwhelming at the moment!!

xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi DLJ - Will be keeping my fingers crossed for a natural :bfp: for you. CONGRATS on getting married! Whens the big day?


----------



## 4magpies

Which PCT are you with honey?

What are your fertilty issues? 

Sorry for being nosey! :haha:

I had 3 month recovery for my lap, and fell pregnant but sadly ectopic, then I was back to square one for recovery! Doh!

xxx


----------



## Tinks85

AQ is PIE an info evening? We dont even have this at my clinic :dohh:

Magpie I too would recomend pain killers an hour before. I didn't have a HSG I had a Hycosy. Its the same thing though, just done by ultra sound so DH could come in and hold my hand, I am soft :haha: I am really pleased you dont have to wait until nest cycle hun :thumbup:

Hi Dlj2 - really hope you dont get to ICSI :thumbup: Congrats on the wedding :happydance:

The pads they give you at hospital are MASSIVE :haha::haha::haha: Worth asking for one just for a laugh :haha:

First batch of :spermy: banked. They are going to thaw a small amount this week and see how well they survive or if they survive at all. We just have to wait for a call in 1 - 2 weeks. Nervous much :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Woohoo for banking!!

Yeah I have had the pads before, usually wake up with one thrust between my legs after my lap, lovely!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Tinks - :yipee: Hoping all goes well with the big thaw! :dust:


----------



## Traskey

^^^ The big thaw :D

Good luck Tinks, hope you get good news. 

Filling in my forms. Will need to call my docs to get the date of my smear test. Can't remember when that was!


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - I had to go back through about 1000 pages of my journo to find mine... very glad I kept a very informative spam-free journo now :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Oh now that was organised. I know I had it when they told me to but didn't have a journal here then so didn't make a note. 

Ahh coffee. Getting my fix in. Did anyone else read you are meant to avoid caffeine whilst on IVF? Could you cope without it?


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes Ive read about avoiding caffine and apparently hot water bottles on the tummy to help with Stimming xx Basically I think you have to eat as though you are preggers x


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh and drink loads of water to avoid OHSS and heard that Poweraid is also good.


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooo I didn't know about any of those. Sheesh, I need to get googling!


----------



## Sambatiki

Its only what Ive seen in other peoples journos and on Fertility Friends x


----------



## Tinks85

Yes I have also read about not having caffine. The info I have been given from the clinic tells me not to drink more than 10 units of alcohol a week whilst waiting for treatment :dohh:

I think you have to drink milk when down regging as well, I will need to have a google before treatment as well :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Drink MILK... :sick: really really really??


----------



## wifey29

Hope you girls are all ok, this will be a quick one and I'm blatently copying from my journal as it's been a long, long day and I need sleep :sleep:

We had our nurse appointment today and we have our treatment dates!:happydance::happydance: We basically went through all of the drugs and how to do the injections, then the whole process and dates.

I have to call the clinic when I get my next period which should be around the 15th August. 21 days after that I start down regulation with one injection each morning Buserelin, then after two weeks when my lining is thin enough I start stimming. I will still have to do the Buserelin in the morning at a much lower dose and injections of gonal f in the evening. Egg collection should be the first week of October if I respond normally to the drugs, then I'll have to use crinone gel until the test and if it's positive, until 13 weeks.

Very excited now! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYY thats great Wifey you have your dates!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Delly

Morning Ladies,

Wifey, how exciting is it when you get your dates. I should have started a month earlier but it worked out egg collection would have been right in the middle of our holiday was at the point of cancelling it but glad i didnt as really need a break before it all starts plus we are also trying to organise our wedding for nov this year so much going on at once . 

I am a big coffee drinker but have switched to decafe for about 2 months now and i do miss it but will stop all together when the treatment starts.

Catch up soon

Take care 

Dee x


----------



## 4magpies

We need a definitive list of what to eat and when and what not to eat.

I am going to switch to decaf tea, I dont drink coffee at all.

I'm not drinking alchol at the moment as I am on a diet so that one is sorted.

And I loooooooove drinking milk.

How are we all today? 6 days till HSG!!


----------



## zowiey

I agree with the list! I've banned myself from looking on google for anything! So you ladies are going to have to be my google!

Yay wifey for dates! It must feel slightly more real now?!
I think part of me is still in denial, I still hope that each month I'll get a natural bfp, but after 3 years you'd think I'd get the hint :dohh:

Can you tell I'm super bummed today?! We went to see Harry potter last night and I had to sit next to a heavily pregnant lady. She was constantly rubbing her bump, and well, was just pregnant! Probably didn't help that I started spotting yesterday, and am on course to start af tomorrow!

Anyway! I will stop the miserable face now!! Hope everyone is ok? xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh dear, smug pregnant women, don't you just love them. I am luckily enough to work with one. Roll on her mat leave.

Also if I am anywhere near her and someone we haven't seen for a while appears they always seem to suggest that I am also pregnant, as I must look it. 2 people have done it so far, cue me running into my office in tears. Idiot. There is no way I would ever suggest anyone is pregnant unless it was blindingly obvious. Pfft.

Hope your day gets better Zow!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Delly - Where are you going on Holiday? I think its a great idea to go away beforehand, you'll be nicely relaxed when you get back xxx

Zoe - :hugs: You poor thing, I would have hated that too. 

I think there is a list somewhere in my journo that Tansey and Omi put I'll try and dig it out. xxx 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Sam; no point! Look what I have....

Vitamin D - we're defficient unless you live south of Paris and spend 30 minutes 3 days a week in the sun..vital stuff!!

Vit B Complex..good stuff and makes neon yellow pee - fun!

Coenzyme q10- really good for egg quality and good idea if wanting to grow a few in IVF

Walnuts - natural vits, minerals but more importantly packed with omega 3, very good for eggs and fertility - 4 a day will do

Nuts and seeds (ive got this seed mix which includes sunflower seeds, pumpkin, sesame seeds and linseeds - 2 teaspoons a day will do

Its said fullfat milk is good for fertility in studies

Aim to eat as much fresh food as possible, as opposed to pre prepared, processed, frozen etc (except for frozen veg which is fine)

Lean protein, lots of veg and complex carbs (except for brown bread i hate brown rice etc..)

I stole it and saved it on a word doc on my work PC. :haha:

It's out of your journal.

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

^^^ :haha: Well done lady!! xxx


----------



## Delly

We are off to Disney land Paris for 4 days and 3 days in paris, this will be the 1st holiday in 6 years so excited. 

I am taking PARADOX capsules read on a thread here that it helps with egg quality and also taking 1 pregcare tablet a day been taking them for about 3 months now and also OH is taking the male version of pregecare.

Dee


----------



## zowiey

Wow! Sambatiki and 4magpies! Thats a pretty good list!

I need to work on the eating nuts, I like them, but much prefer them dry roasted! :haha:
I think a trip to boots is in order, but I struggle, I'm vegetarian, so not all supplements are suitable for me to take.

Delly, I'm so jealous! I love disney land! Hope you have a fab time!
xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Delly - That sounds fab! Will have to buy some Paradox. 

Zoe - Hope you manage to find some veggie friendly stuff xxx 

DH is on the wellman conception vits xx


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Mind if I join you? We are hoping to start our next cycle in Sept/Oct although I'm thinking probably more around Oct time. We have our review apt on 18th Aug. We did a fresh cycle in Sept last year we got a bfp which ended in early mc, then we did fet in Jan also bfp but ended in mc and we have just completed round 3 fet which resulted in bfn. So it's on to round 4 another fresh cycle with immune testing too. Hate all the waiting around it seems never ending. I just want to get going with it NOW!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Mind if I join you? We are hoping to start our next cycle in Sept/Oct although I'm thinking probably more around Oct time. We have our review apt on 18th Aug. We did a fresh cycle in Sept last year we got a bfp which ended in early mc, then we did fet in Jan also bfp but ended in mc and we have just completed round 3 fet which resulted in bfn. So it's on to round 4 another fresh cycle with immune testing too. Hate all the waiting around it seems never ending. I just want to get going with it NOW!!!!

Hey, I am hoping to have started Oct/Nov time depending on how things pan out, so us late ones can stick together. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Doodar

4magpies said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Mind if I join you? We are hoping to start our next cycle in Sept/Oct although I'm thinking probably more around Oct time. We have our review apt on 18th Aug. We did a fresh cycle in Sept last year we got a bfp which ended in early mc, then we did fet in Jan also bfp but ended in mc and we have just completed round 3 fet which resulted in bfn. So it's on to round 4 another fresh cycle with immune testing too. Hate all the waiting around it seems never ending. I just want to get going with it NOW!!!!
> 
> Hey, I am hoping to have started Oct/Nov time depending on how things pan out, so us late ones can stick together. :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yay!! thinking we might be oct/nov time too. We are having immune tests and they take 5 weeks to come back, so if our review apt isnt until 18th Aug, then it will prob be another few weeks before they can fit us in for bloods and then a 5 week wait for results and then another wait to go back and discuss the results. It's never ending. Wait,wait,wait all the time.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm having my HSG next week, then just need to see my FS and hopefully we will get a referral!

xxx


----------



## Doodar

Good luck hunny. Whats involed in a HSG? is that the blood flow scan to the uterus?


----------



## 4magpies

Doodar said:


> Good luck hunny. Whats involed in a HSG? is that the blood flow scan to the uterus?

Well, they know I have a blocked/damaged tube (I now only have one after and ectopic in may), I have had 2 lap & dyes. My FS want's the HSG to check the condition of my remaining tube, basically they squirt radioactive dye up your foo and take an xray. :haha:

It's kinda just the last thing to tick off the list, and I guess it will show any hydro's.

I am hoping the don't decide to remove my tube and have even more of a set back waiting for an op/recovery.

Sorry for rambling!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

HI Doodar :hi: Sorry to hear that about the MC's :hugs: Wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle. 

Its nice to have a lady with some experience xxx


----------



## Doodar

Magpie No need to apologise. Wow you have cetainly been through the mill. Kinda puts my moaning about waiting to shame :blush:. Well I hope you get the all clear from the hsg and you get to move forward asap :hugs:

Sam :hi: thanks for the welcome!


----------



## dlj2

Lots of luck for the upcomings tests, sounds like you had a nasty time with your lap, hope the hsg is a little better for you.x

Thanks for the congrats my wedding is september 9th it is helping keep my mind off the whole ttc saga.

May I ask how soon after getting accepted for IVF do you get to start the treatment? Mine seems all higgldy piggldy, we got a referal to a fertility specialist and withing a month saw him, that was back in april, then I had my lap&dye June during my recovery we recieved a letter saying we didnt meet the criteria for funding, so that has now gone to the appeal panel and we are awaiting our anwser any day, I guess im just wondering if we are successful in our appeal will we then get to move oto treatemtn straight after the wedding.

Luckily I ovulate naturally and tubes etc all clear. 

Hope things start moving along quickly for everyone now.xx


----------



## Sambatiki

DLJ - For me the process has been a long time coming, we have been with an FS for 2 years but because of PCT guidelines we didnt qualify until my 30th Birthday (9th August) I have had all the usual tests, CD3, CD21's, scans, Clomid, HSG and SA's done :grr: I phoned the John Radcliffe on 1st June and they sent all the relevant paperwork to me along with the Presentation Evening date. I have heard that after the PIE everything moves every quickly and most people can start with their cycle. However each PCT probably differs. Hope it helps.


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Doodar!

I'm glad we don't have to drink the milk, especially if it's mean to be full fat!:sick:

I am trying to eat healthily and have swapped to the brown carbs. Been on the vitamins for 20 cycles so should have enough in my system. Been a bit sporadic with them lately though so I need to kick my own butt.

One week until we are off to the clinic :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

**ahem** Vitamins..... :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Well they do come with the folic acid in the Wellwoman Conception. Although I see from that list about Q10. Will need to look into that one!


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - Im not sure... I just remember that the pregnacare ones made my cycles LONGER! :wacko:


----------



## zowiey

Traskey, I can't believe you don't like milk! I Love the stuff! does full fat really make a difference? Oh, I'm so excited now, you can't beat full fat milk in a cuppa! 

Oh ladies, please stop me.......I've started watching real housewives of orange county, and I'm really getting into it! Seriously, I cannot watch anymore shit tv!


----------



## Traskey

Ack!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo, we don't want longer cycles :cry:

I'm trying to eat as healthily and with as much variety as possible. It's tough but if it gets us what we want then it will be worth it. 

Having looked online it's fresh food and veg. Low caffeine. No artifical sweetners (Will have to cut these out). No fizzy drinks. Careful on the fish. No unpasteurised cheeses.


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Traskey, I can't believe you don't like milk! I Love the stuff! does full fat really make a difference? Oh, I'm so excited now, you can't beat full fat milk in a cuppa!
> 
> Oh ladies, please stop me.......I've started watching real housewives of orange county, and I'm really getting into it! Seriously, I cannot watch anymore shit tv!

Yep, I keep reading about having no "diet" foods. You need the fats, just the right ones. 

Shit tv is good. I am so pooped I am watching people fight on Jeremy Kyle when I should be packing and hoovering :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Zoe - :haha: the cheesy'er the better I say! And Im afraid I :sick: dont like milk either.

Trask - Im BALLSED on the diet cokes :cry:


----------



## Traskey

Me too! No Pepsi Max and Coke Zero :cry: Back to flavoured sparkly water it is then. Was good whilst it lasted ;-)


----------



## Tinks85

I heard the milk was to help down regging as its like menopause and the milk helps your bones :shrug: And yes full fat. I hate the stuff though, I have semi skimmed in tea and skimmed on cereal :dohh:

My diet is shocking at the minute. I dont have an appetite during the day so just picking on crap and maybe bananas and yoghurt and then having a biggish meal at night. Need to sort that out :blush:

Is there a suplement that has all the vits and that in????

Yey wifey for the dates. I cant wait to know for sure :thumbup: Did they show how to inject and everything yesterday?

Magpie, if you dont mind me asking, what clinic will you be at? I see you are from Lancashire, I live near Blackpool :thumbup:

welcome doodar :kiss:

There is too much going on in here :haha: I cant keep up. Sorry if I have missed anything improtant :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies!

Shall we do a roll call for this thread? I am happy to keep it updated, it would be good to see who everyone is etc.

*Name:* Dizzikel
*Age:* Me 29 DH 31
*Location:* Midlands, UK
*Reason for infertility:* Unexplained 
*Years TTC:* 4 Years 3 Months
*Treatment to date:* 
1st cycle of clomid (April 2010) BFP M/C at 11 weeks 
2-6 more cycles of clomid (Sept- March 11) BFNs
3 cycles of Clomid & IUI (April - July 11) BFN
*Next stage:* 
Being referred for IVF (NHS funded x1 cycle) 
Appointment with FS Aug 11.
Hoping to begin IVF Sept/Oct 11


----------



## Tinks85

Surem what do I need to do? Just do a post with my info on like you have done? Might be a silly question lol.


----------



## dizzikel

Tinks85 said:


> Surem what do I need to do? Just do a post with my info on like you have done? Might be a silly question lol.

Yeah, you can copy and amend mine if you like.


----------



## Tinks85

*Name:* Tinks85
Age: Me 26 DH 31
*Location:* Blackpool, UK
*Reason for infertility:* Male factor - <1M/ml
*Years TTC: *2 Years 
*Treatment to date:* 
Bloods - All ok
AMH - 39
HyCosy - Tubes clear
Banked sperm - 20/07/2011
Sperm currently being thawed to check it can survive. Please be strong.
*Next stage:*
Banking more sperm 22/08/2011
Hoping to start treatment Sep/Oct 11


----------



## Doodar

Tink did your hubby have to have surgical sperm extraction or was it a normal deposit! my hubby had surgical and they told us that the sperm might not survive the thaw process and that the majority of it was non motile or dead. I cried my eyes out and nearly cancelled treatment because of it, but it all turned out well in the end we ended up with 6 blastocysts.


----------



## Tinks85

Luckerly the banking is by normal deposit. The specialist yesterday said that there were only 1 or 2 good enough ones in the part of the sample they looked at last time. She did stress though that they only looked at a small part so there will be more than 1 or 2 but the numbers are very poor :nope: They are currently thawing part of yesterdays banking to see how will it survives or if it survives at all. I am a little nervous to say the least eeeeeeeeekkkkk

6 blastocyst from 1 cycle??? for frozen sperm??? You have really given me more hope hun, thank you :thumbup:

Sorry to see you have already been through a few cycles :hugs::hugs: you must be one strong lady :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Ok, here's me!

*Name:* Trask 
*Age:* Me 39 DH 39
*Location: *Hertfordshire, UK
*Reason for infertility:* MF, low count and 4% morphology
*Years TTC:* 20 cycles
*Treatment to date:* 
Blood tests - fine but prog a bit low
HSG - all fine
Hystoscopy - cervix and womb ok
*Next Step*
Referred for IVF/ICSI Appointment at OFU 28/7/11
IVF/ICSI cycle Sept/Oct


----------



## wifey29

dizzikel said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Shall we do a roll call for this thread? I am happy to keep it updated, it would be good to see who everyone is etc.

Fab idea!

*Name:* Wifey29
*Age:* Me 27 DH 30
*Location:* Suffolk, UK
*Reason for infertility:* Severe male factor (very low everything) 
*Years TTC:* 2 years
*Treatment to date:* None, we have to go straight to ICSI. Loads of blood tests done, all normal and HSG, again all normal.
*Next stage:* 
Down regging starts during my next cycle :happydance:



Tinks85 said:


> 6 blastocyst from 1 cycle??? for frozen sperm??? You have really given me more hope hun, thank you :thumbup:

That's amazing!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on since my first post, will try to keep up so don't get left behind!!!
Here is my info:

*Name:* School teacher and steve! 
*Age:* Me 27 DH 44
*Location:* Cambridge, UK
*Reason for infertility:* Me-PCOS, DH-male factor, v.low count, morphology and motility. Figures continue to delcine due to vr, down from 16 million total, to 7 milllion, to 2 million to 27. Apparently vr's get worse over time!
*Years TTC:* 2 years 4months
*Treatment to date:* 
Blood tests - fine but prog a bit low
Ultrasound - PCOS diagnosed
*Next Step:*Sept/Oct: ICSI and possible surgical sperm extraction, with me egg sharing at herts and essex as nhs wouldn't fund us. 

xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Tinks85 said:


> Luckerly the banking is by normal deposit. The specialist yesterday said that there were only 1 or 2 good enough ones in the part of the sample they looked at last time. She did stress though that they only looked at a small part so there will be more than 1 or 2 but the numbers are very poor :nope: They are currently thawing part of yesterdays banking to see how will it survives or if it survives at all. I am a little nervous to say the least eeeeeeeeekkkkk
> 
> 6 blastocyst from 1 cycle??? for frozen sperm??? You have really given me more hope hun, thank you :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to see you have already been through a few cycles :hugs::hugs: you must be one strong lady :hugs:

Yep 6 from one cycle and from frozen sperm. They said majority were dead and the rest non motile and of those few that were moving they were only twitching. So definately don't give up hope. Anythings possible.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls,
Wow this thread moves fast! lol.

Tinks- yes PIE is patient info evening. It basically gets the ball rolling with NHS funded 1st cycle x

Magpies- 6 days will fly by hun an then ur one step closer x

Hi to any new ladies and welcome! x

I am a bit tired to do many personals but will try keep up more with this thread! lol.
Anyone having treatment at liverpool womens? xxx


----------



## Doodar

Schoolteacher my hubby had VR too. It wasn't successful though. Another heartbreaking time to add to the rest. Jeez it's such a rollercoaster of a ride isn't it. Not letting it beat me though. We will get there.


----------



## princess_1991

hiyaa ladies, i know my sig says ivf august but as were doing egg donation i reckon the month of august will be spent finding me some one to donate to and regulating us to the same cycle then hopefully starting the actual cycle in september, can i join you xx


----------



## 4magpies

Tinks85; I live in Lancashire too! Other side though, near blackburn, but I am from Preston. Maybe we could meet sometime!

*Name:* Becca
*Age: *Me 24 DH 25
*Location:* Lancashire, UK
*Reason for infertility:* I only have one tube and its blocked.
*Years TTC:* Since May 2010
*Treatment to date:*
1 diagnostic lap - March 2010
1 corrective lap in which they tried to fix my tube - March 2011
1 ectopic pregnancy, had my right tube removed - May 2011
*Next stage*:
HSG next week (July 2011) 
Appointment with FS ASAP, gonna call to book after HSG. Referral for IVF hopefully.
Hoping to begin IVF Oct/Nov 2011

xxx


----------



## Delly

Morning Ladies,

How are we all today. 1 week monday and he down reg start  it is all exciting but a little nervous on the hormone effect it will have on my family. Just started a keep fit class last night too. Got lots to do on planning the wedding as finally booked the 26th Nov this year mmmm 4 months and IVF think i will have enough to keep my mind busy lol x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Happy Friday :yipee: 

Name: Samba
Age: Me 29 DH 29
Location: Oxfordshire/Warwickshire, UK (I live in Warks but have a Oxon postcode)
Reason for infertility: Secondary infertility with MF
Years TTC: 3yrs
Treatment to date:
Bloods - :thumbup:
Scan - :thumbup:
HSG - :thumbup:
6 cycles of clomid 50mg :bfn:
Next stage:
PIE 10th August. Hoping to start IVF or ICSI on 21st August cycle. 

Delly - YAYYY for D-regging! :yipee: Hope that all goes ok and that the hormones arent too horrific for you or DH. Congrats on the wedding, very exciting and something lovely and positive to focus on. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Delly

Name: Dee
Age: Me 39 DH 38
Location: Devizes, Wiltshire
Reason for infertility: Sterilisation
Treatment to date: 0 
Next stage:
Straight into IVF as reversal not an option due to tubes cut rather than tied. Down Reg start 1st Aug with Buserline spray, baseline scan on the 23rd Aug, and looking for ET on WC 5th Sept. Having 2 embies put back due to age etc. Saying that OH is a twin 

Paying privately so only have one shot of this working. 

Samba, I am worried ref the hormones well not me but OH is the more he thinks about it the more grey hairs he is getting  x


----------



## Sambatiki

Delly - I think that my DH will move out for a few weeks :haha:


----------



## Delly

Samba, yes he has said I am bad enough 'normal' without putting in meds in me, but in fairness he puts up with me so hats of to him if i could divorce myself I think I would have years ago lol.


----------



## princess_1991

*Name:* kirst
*Age:* Me 19 DH 26
*Location:* west midlands
*Reason for infertility:* both tubes blocked :/
*Years TTC:* Since February 09
*Treatment to date:* diagnostic laperoscopy - removal of scar tissue and possible blocked/damaged tubes
HSG - both tubes blocked/damaged
*Next stage:*
waiting for paperwork from hospital to send to clinic, 
already had our initial consultation, 
next appt, blood work
doing egg donation so have to wait to be pair and regulated with the person having our eggs :)

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - Are you at MFS??


----------



## princess_1991

noo weve actually gone out the area and are having our treatment in london xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Are you doing free egg share?

If our NHS fails we're going to the lister.


----------



## schoolteacher

princess_1991 said:


> hiyaa ladies, i know my sig says ivf august but as were doing egg donation i reckon the month of august will be spent finding me some one to donate to and regulating us to the same cycle then hopefully starting the actual cycle in september, can i join you xx

Im egg sharing too! The NHS wouldn't fund us becasue my dh has children from his previous marriage-sucks.
We still have to pay for hfea fee, icsi fee (but not actual ivf fee), possibly surgical sperm extraction, and (if we want it) any embies to be frozen-should there be any spare.
Im angry that the nhs wouldnt fund us-I think the no kids rule should apply to the women not the man, have said that women with chn also deserve treatment too as I no the sadness by sisiter is going through not seeming able to have another) but I know they have to make cuts somewhere. I also think they should consider whether the children are grown up and not living with us either but hey ho.

Anyhow-the fs centre called today the first lot of blood tests are back at all fine. The rest such as hiv etc take another two weeks. Im annoyed that my period is now 7 days late! as I can't start the pill until it does. Im also on metformin which is known for is nasty side effects. So far it has given me tummy ache, and (tmi!) -the runs every morning! -Which is helping me lose weight, lol! I dread going from 1 a day to the 2 I'm meant to be taking (they said to build up to the that!!!) Anyone else on metformin?x


----------



## princess_1991

Yes samba were doing a free egg share and schoolteacher the nhs won't fund us cuz DH has kids too, were going to CRM London, I've had a scan etc but it showed a cyst but we've now had the all clear from that and our next appointment is for our bloods, is anyone else doing egg share concerned about the amount of time it takes to be paired and regulated with someone?? X x


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - I wonder why our clinic dosen't offer PIE, thats sounds really usefull. Never mind :dohh:

Magpie, that would be great. It would be good to speak to someone face to face that knows what this nightmare is like :hugs:

Delly - WOW not long :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone one is ok, sorry for no more personals. I am late now and seriously need to get in the shower :haha:

Have a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Are you having NHS treatment or self funding? PIE is only for NHS cycles u see.
It was good cos they have a consultant and a embyologist and a nurse an counseller all giving a talk and you get all your consent forms etc and forms for blood tests etc all in one info pack and attend this evening with around 25 other couples.

Hi to everyone else, hope we are all going to have a good wkend. I am having a lazy morning an then off to the shops for a few bits and bobs. My husband is home soon so cnt wait! he works away a few days a wk and i miss him like mad xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

princess_1991 said:


> Yes samba were doing a free egg share and schoolteacher the nhs won't fund us cuz DH has kids too, were going to CRM London, I've had a scan etc but it showed a cyst but we've now had the all clear from that and our next appointment is for our bloods, is anyone else doing egg share concerned about the amount of time it takes to be paired and regulated with someone?? X x

I've heard it can happen fairly quickly and my centre (herts and essex) seem keen to get things moving quickly but what that actually means in reality I don't know! In my head Im thinking (hoping) sept/oct-my first appointment was on the 23rd june-I may be completly wrong tho.:shrug:
x


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA, it's been a busy few days!

Well here's my info!

Name: Zoe
Age: Me 28 DH 31
Location: Leicestershire, UK
Reason for infertility: MF, low count and bad morphology
Years TTC: 3 years
Treatment to date:
Bloods - All fine
HSG - all fine
Internal Scan-Ovaries all good, no sign of pcos or endo
Next Step
Referred for IVF/ICSI 
Patient Info evening 28/7/11
Appt with FS 04/08/11
IVF/ICSI cycle Sept/Oct Fingers Crossed!!

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend!

I think I may need positive vibes for tonight.... We have a wedding recption to go to and the bride is 20weeks pg, Gah! Just what I need, a smug pg newly wed, who will no doubt ask when we are having a baby! Feck off!!! And leave me to cry in my (probably!) cheap champagne. Sigh, oh well at least I'm on cd 2, and can drink with just a small amount of guilt. :dohh:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Zowiey- Enjoy your cheap champagne an just think, it wont be long before u cnt drink an then u can be smug ;-) xxx


----------



## princess_1991

schoolteacher - our clinic is suppose to be the shortest waiting list in britain for people waiting for doner eggs, so im guessing it wont take long for us to be paired with some one :) xx


----------



## schoolteacher

princess_1991 said:


> schoolteacher - our clinic is suppose to be the shortest waiting list in britain for people waiting for doner eggs, so im guessing it wont take long for us to be paired with some one :) xx

OOoooh brill! Where is that? well I hope they are true to their word!x


----------



## princess_1991

Were at crm London in London lol! I hope so too, just hoping I dont get anymore nasty cysts pop up xx


----------



## africaqueen

How is everyone doing?

I have got my repeat rubella blood test on wed and then just a wk for results and then i can start pestering the clinic for a fast appt! lol xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies, can i join you..???
not really one for posting im more of a lurker...
We've been told by our consultant the way froward for us is IVF cause of my age...its a bit of a minefield and a major roller coaster..
i would be very grateful to talk to others going through the whole process..
thankyou.. Louisa

name. louisa
Age: Me 41 oh 43
*Location:milton keynes
Reason for infertility:tubal reversal july 10 blocked tube feb 11
Years TTC: 1 Years 
Treatment to date:clomid 3 months, hsg which revealed blocked tube 
Bloods - awaiting results


1st consultant appointment 23 august
Hoping to start treatment Sep/Oct 11,*


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope you all had a fab weekend! x

Loopy - Welcome! 

AF arrived for me yesterday.... so this could be our last natural cycle before starting IVF :shock: We're defo going to go for it this cycle.


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome loopy!

Sam thats well cool!! Getting so close now!

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Im PETRIFIED!! :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm scared and I am no where near. Starting to wonder if I can actually be a little babys mum! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Louise! Lurk all you like but feel free to join in.

Sam, wohoo for cd2. Let's hope this cycle is a good one for you.

Becca, you'll be a fab mum don't worry. 

3 days until we see the FS at the fertility clinic. Hopefully we should know after that when we'll be starting. Witch is due this week so hopefully the next cycle will be the last before the IVF. I'm hoping it's ICSI as our chances are better but will have to wait and see.


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - With my slightly longer cycles we could VERY well be cycling together? When is your next AF due?


----------



## Traskey

I'm due Thursday or Friday of this week and my cycles are usually 27/28 days. 

That would be fab if we were on the same cycle :D


----------



## Delly

HI Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend, Well 1 week today and the sniffing begins , Had a very busy and so tired today i feel i could just stroll out off work or find a nice corner to curl up in and sleep 


Dee


----------



## Traskey

Copied from my journal, but this is where we are at!

Seems like the IVF process is going to be slow. Thursday is just for an initial consult. Then we have to go back another time to do the SA. Then go back again for a consult on how to do all the drugs. Then wait for the next period and then the drugs start 21 days after that! That's just going to come at the worst possible time for work. There's no way they'll let me have time off in September, it's far too busy and nobody to cover my classes. Add in 3 hours there and back travel time and there is no way they are going to let me go. I can't just take time off at the drop of a hat either! Why couldn't they have just done it in August? I'm going to have to tell work and that puts me in a bad position for our restructure. Bet i'll be the one to be made redundant.

:grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - I think we'll start together :yipee: :yipee: TBH... I think it would be more reason to keep you as if you tell them about the IVF it cant be used against you iygwim. 

Delly - :hi: When is your next scan?


----------



## loopylew2

Thankyou all for a warm welcome...

Delly if you dont mind me asking (please say if you do..)but how much have you paid for your ivf and did you get your meds separate...??? mine will also be funded by myself

Could any of you ladies tell me how long from your initial consultant meeting to actually starting any meds...???


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Loopy 

Hi to everyone else. Is anyone else has PIE and is waiting for a Consultant appt??
I cant wait! repeat rubella test in 2 days and then once result in we should get our appt thru as we have had all other tests back in may xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ, ours is the other way round, consult then PIE for us. All bloods are done, HIV/Hep/Rubella etc so it's just waiting time. Getting close now. I'll worry about getting time off more for all the scans when we get to it :haha:

Has everyone else told their work?


----------



## Tinks85

africaqueen said:


> Tinks- Are you having NHS treatment or self funding? PIE is only for NHS cycles u see.
> It was good cos they have a consultant and a embyologist and a nurse an counseller all giving a talk and you get all your consent forms etc and forms for blood tests etc all in one info pack and attend this evening with around 25 other couples.

Yes, our clinic is fully NHS :shrug: I think different PCT's must work differently.


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - We did things totally different. At ours you have all your tests (bloods, scans and SA) and then see a cons to go through everything and sign consent. Then you are ready to go 21 days after AF and needle teach. Its more drawn out with us as we are banking though, I would have started last week otherwise :growlmad: At least you will be one step further in 2 days :hugs::hugs:

traskey - sorry your dates have been moved back. You can never know whats going to happen. Its such a long process.

Welcome looplew :thumbup:

Delly - WOW you have started :happydance::happydance::happydance: hope you manage to get your head down :thumbup:

Sam - Yay for last natural cycle :happydance::happydance:

AFM, AF is due in a few days so just waiting for that. Not much to report :thumbup:

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all well :kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey- Not long for you then! x

Tinks- That sounds much more straight forward! x

Well girls i have my repeat rubella test on wed and i am now on cd3 so have decided to BEG the clinic to fit me in so i can start on this cycle... i doubt i will be fitted in so fast after the rubella test but i pray we are. My mum is terminally ill and fading fast with motor neuron diease so i am praying she gets to see our babies scan but we only really have a chance of this if the Dr is sympatheic and pushes us forward xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Awwww AQ I am so sorry about your mum. I really hope they will be able to help you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Our process sounds simple now we have done most of the prep and i have typed it down but i thought we would never get anywhere and it was slow going at the time :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Awwwwwww AQ :hug:

What a stressful and awful time for you. I would talk to them, explain and i'm sure that they can do something for you if they have space. I'm sure that your mum is happy that you are moving forward and that your treatment starts soon.


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you girls.
It is a terrible situation esp as i am a only child so praying i get to be a mummy soon so the pain is slightly less. It would mean the world to me to see my mum at my 1st scan seeing our baby on that screen. I just hope the nurse i see on wed is understanding and can put a good word in for me with the consultant. Fingers x'd! xxx


----------



## Delly

Sambatiki said:


> Trask - I think we'll start together :yipee: :yipee: TBH... I think it would be more reason to keep you as if you tell them about the IVF it cant be used against you iygwim.
> 
> Delly - :hi: When is your next scan?

Hi Sam my baseline scan is on the 23rd aug then should start the injections they are looking for EC on week commencing 5th Sept. 

x


----------



## Delly

loopylew2 said:


> Thankyou all for a warm welcome...
> 
> Delly if you dont mind me asking (please say if you do..)but how much have you paid for your ivf and did you get your meds separate...??? mine will also be funded by myself
> 
> Could any of you ladies tell me how long from your initial consultant meeting to actually starting any meds...???

HI Loopylew,

Total cost is £4250, meds included in this think they totalled £1K.

Our initial meeting was the 25th May, but because the EC would have been in right in the middle of our holiday we had to wait for my next AF so put back by a month. 

X


----------



## Delly

Tinks85 said:


> AQ - We did things totally different. At ours you have all your tests (bloods, scans and SA) and then see a cons to go through everything and sign consent. Then you are ready to go 21 days after AF and needle teach. Its more drawn out with us as we are banking though, I would have started last week otherwise :growlmad: At least you will be one step further in 2 days :hugs::hugs:
> 
> traskey - sorry your dates have been moved back. You can never know whats going to happen. Its such a long process.
> 
> Welcome looplew :thumbup:
> 
> Delly - WOW you have started :happydance::happydance::happydance: hope you manage to get your head down :thumbup:
> 
> Sam - Yay for last natural cycle :happydance::happydance:
> 
> AFM, AF is due in a few days so just waiting for that. Not much to report :thumbup:
> 
> Hi everyone else. Hope you are all well :kiss:


Hi Tink, I was brave and managed to stay at work all day but kept out of trouble and meetings as much as I could :haha: x


----------



## Tinks85

At least i wasn't too bad then. Hope it eases once you have been "sniffing" for a few days :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

HSG is getting closer! Will be calling to get a FS appointment on Friday hopefully!

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

africaqueen fingers crossed they can help you..

Delly thanks so much for the numbers... got my actual ivf price but until i know what meds i will be taking wont know the full cost...luckily i work in asda pharmacy so will get it at cost and discount...

Magpies good luck with your hsg just make sure you do take painkillers before you go, mine was pretty painful but both my tubes were blocked and it did help to unblock one though...
lou


----------



## 4magpies

I only have one tube and it is blocked so expecting it to hurt. :(

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!

AQ - Im sorry to hear about your mum :hugs:

Delly - OOOh how excited for the 23rd! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a perfect lining etc to start stimming. 

Mags - Is HSG this Thursday?

Hope everyone else is well.

Not much to report on my behalf, AF is still here and really need to think about getting some OPK's. How typical is that to run out on the last (fingers crossed) cycle!


----------



## princess_1991

hiyaa ladies, anyone know if having a tilted uterus makes a difference to anything?? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - I doubt it, might just be different for EC and ET. 

Eurrghhh I officially HATE FB!!! A friend that was due the same time as me when I had my MC is now on her THIRD pregnancy!! Its sooooo bloody unfair! :grr:


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Back from a fabulous weekend away with hubby,just what the doctor ordered.

This thread is moving fast!!

AQ so sorry to hear about your mum. I hope the doctor is sympathetic :hugs:

Magpie good luck with hsg hun :thumbup:

Sam know exactly how you feel hun. A collegue at work got her bfp at the same time as I got my first bfp so we were due two days apart. Obviously she went on to have her baby and I came out with nothing. That was hard especially when she was showing off scan pictures.

Traskey I told work after my first icsi. I took some time off for treatment and when I got my BFP I had to tell them because it's such a stressful place and I have to work with x-ray equipment so didn't want to jepodise anything. There were a lot of changes going on at work and as soon as I miscarried I knew that I would be put up for redundancy. It was such a stressful time. It was only because my manageress at the time was leaving so she told me everything and basically said I would lose my job because my boss now knew we were trying for a baby and it causes too much hassle for him. Anyway he found out that I knew and had to change stratagy because he knew damn well he wouldn't get away with it. Unfotunately another girl lost her job but that was on a last in first out basis. The new manageress has been great and I've told her the last two times that we have done treatment and she has been fine with it although I don't trust them one bit. I would say if your going to tell them and you do plan to take time off then get a sick note off your doctor for back up because they can't touch you if you have a sick note. They have to prove how they did the selection process and how they came to choose you for redundancy. If it's done unfairly and purely because you did ivf then you can take them to a tribunal.

Gosh long post. lol.

:hi: to everyone else.

Not much to report on our ttc front, still waiting on review apt although not sure whether to book in for bloods before review apt and then kill two birds with one stone, review and blood results at the same time.


----------



## Sambatiki

Doodar - Glad you had a nice time away x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Magpies- it was the actual insertion of the catheter that was agony not the dye going through so u may be ok if you have a straight forward uterus as mine is retroverted. x

Hope everyone is ok? x

Well ladies, check out my new ticker!! went today an had the repeat rubella test rather than tomorrow as i got let out of work early, so asked the nurse when can we have our appt with cons and she gave us a appt for 4th aug!! next wk!! haha. She said its most likely that we will have to start on my next cycle not this one, but it depends on how busy they are etc so she will see what cons says at appt. I am just sooo happy either way as this has been a loooong time coming! xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

AQ - Thats FANTASTIC NEWS!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## africaqueen

Sambatiki said:


> AQ - Thats FANTASTIC NEWS!! :yipee: :yipee:

Thank you:flower:
I know how u feel re FB too. I am sick of people having their 2nd babies when im still waiting on our 1st, but we will get there xxx


----------



## princess_1991

quick update ladies: just had phone call from my docs, i can go pick up my paper work today so will be on the phone to the clinic tomorrow trying to get an appointment lol, finally feel like im moving somewhere :) xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Doodar said:


> Traskey I told work after my first icsi. I took some time off for treatment and when I got my BFP I had to tell them because it's such a stressful place and I have to work with x-ray equipment so didn't want to jepodise anything. There were a lot of changes going on at work and as soon as I miscarried I knew that I would be put up for redundancy. It was such a stressful time. It was only because my manageress at the time was leaving so she told me everything and basically said I would lose my job because my boss now knew we were trying for a baby and it causes too much hassle for him. Anyway he found out that I knew and had to change stratagy because he knew damn well he wouldn't get away with it. Unfotunately another girl lost her job but that was on a last in first out basis. The new manageress has been great and I've told her the last two times that we have done treatment and she has been fine with it although I don't trust them one bit. I would say if your going to tell them and you do plan to take time off then get a sick note off your doctor for back up because they can't touch you if you have a sick note. They have to prove how they did the selection process and how they came to choose you for redundancy. If it's done unfairly and purely because you did ivf then you can take them to a tribunal.
> 
> Gosh long post. lol.
> 
> .

Thanks so much for sharing this Doodar. That's exactly what worries me, that i would be the one to go as i'm the only one of child bearing age. I guess it will depend on when the scans etc are as to whether I can work around it. I appreciate the tip about the sick notes as well. 

So sorry that you miscarried though :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Sambatiki said:


> Eurrghhh I officially HATE FB!!! A friend that was due the same time as me when I had my MC is now on her THIRD pregnancy!! Its sooooo bloody unfair! :grr:

Aww, sorry Sam :hugs: I have a love hate relationship with FB for similar reasons!



africaqueen said:


> Well ladies, check out my new ticker!! went today an had the repeat rubella test rather than tomorrow as i got let out of work early, so asked the nurse when can we have our appt with cons and she gave us a appt for 4th aug!! next wk!! haha. She said its most likely that we will have to start on my next cycle not this one, but it depends on how busy they are etc so she will see what cons says at appt. I am just sooo happy either way as this has been a loooong time coming! xxx

Fingers crossed for you AQ. They said something similar to us on the phone yesterday. It depends on how many people are already booked in as to when you start.


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Princess! We might end up being cycle buddies! xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Thankyou AQ, i hope soo, i hate all this waiting around!! are you nhs or private funded?? xx


----------



## zowiey

Wow! This thread moves quick! Hope everyone is well?

Do you want me to update the first page with appts etc for everyone? If you do, pm your info, and I'll update. :flower:

Aq, so sorry about your mum, I have my fingers crossed for you, that you have a sympathtetic nurse. :hugs:

4magpies- hope the hsg goes well, I had a slight blockage, that was cleared. It was uncomfortable, but I tried to keep focused on why I was doing it, didn't help that the women doing it wouldn't stop talking! I don't really like having conversations whilst having my foof on show, for some strange reason! :haha:

Well we have our info evening, thursday, and then our next fs appt, so fingers crossed we will get our start dates soon! I wanna do this!

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- we are NHS funded. Our PCT allows 2 funded cycles but praying 1st one does the trick  xxx


----------



## princess_1991

we got turned down for nhs funding cuz DH already has kids, 

i really do hope they change that rule someday, its completely unfair :/

but its private for me :) ill take what im given lol, if it gets me a baby at the end i wouldnt care if i had to pay all the money id ever earn in my life time :haha:

whats your next appointment for aq??

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- I do find that wrong to be honest. you can appeal tho, as my friend had no children but his new wife had 2 and they were allowed 2 NHS funded cycles 6yrs ago.
I guess it depends on circumstances but IVF should be judged per case not so harshly. Glad u are able to have treatment tho 
Our appt next wk is to get all the results of our tests and to get a start date for the cycle to begin. Poss this cycle but most likely next xxx


----------



## princess_1991

so have you already had your bloods ect done?? 

my next appt is to have my bloods done, they were suppose to do them on my initial consulatation but because they found a cyst they didnt bother nd said they would do em once the cyst was gone, so i think its only that and probs some more paper work lol then hopefully ill atleast get an estimated start date :D xx


----------



## Delly

Morning Ladies,

Hope your all well today, only 4 more days until i start sniffing i struggle with stuff like that and wish i could have had the injections instead but hey ho cna be choosy so need to be brave .

Dee

X


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!

2 weeks to go until my PIE! :yipee: & :shock:

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## princess_1991

delly - i didnt know there was another way of taking the drugs apart from injecting :haha: 

ive never read about it before :dohh:

wheyy sam 2 weeks and counting ay!! bet your dead excited!! :happydance:

its funny tho, i dont know bout anyone else but when i was waiting for appointments with the hospital to find out what was wrong it dragged like hell, but when waiting for appointments at the ivf clinic it flys by :shrug: but its a good thing lol :thumbup:

hope you are all well xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sometimes I think its flying by then sometimes it feels like forever.... I know that the next 2 weeks will fly by though because Ive got loads on.


----------



## princess_1991

best to keep busy isnt it :thumbup:

xx


----------



## princess_1991

OMG OMG OMG im dead excited now :)

just got off the phone to clinic and my doctors made me an appointment for my bloods to be done on friday :D she also said that once this is done and the last few bits of paperwork are done then we can start planning my cycle :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

omg LOL!! im all over the place :haha:

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYY thats fantastic news! xxx


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: fantastic news Princess

:wohoo: for 2 weeks Samba, hope we get to say hi!

Consult for us tomorrow and then we'll move onto the next stage. BFN for me this morning, but that's hardly surprising after all this time. My DH, bless him, still gets excited and wants me to test. I'd rather not tbh as there's really no point. I'd had my fill of glaringly white pg tests! Hopefully next cycle we'll be starting all the drugs anyway.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all-pleased for your good news princess!
trask-good luck for consultation tommorrow! I agree about pg tests-I don't bother with them any more-no point, ha! I can feel AF on the way anyways.
Hope everyone is good!
xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Wow, so excited for everyones appoinments that seem to be coming forward :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fast moving thread or what :haha:

Well started spotting this afternoon so I guess I am out again. Not that its a shock or anything. DH turned said 'is it worth even trying anymore' when he found out. This has made me quite sad. If we dont try, have we given up???

Delly what are you taking at the moment then, sorry, I thought you were already sniffing :dohh:

Come on girls, whos going to be our first BFP :winkwink:


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls, 

Gosh this thread moves so quick.

:happydance: yay princess, brill news.

Sam what's a PIE, am I just being totally dumb :wacko:

Delly not long to go now, good luck hun.

Trask good luck hun :thumbup:

Tinks it's so disheartening isn't it :hugs:

AFM we have had a change of heart on immune treatment. Hubby really doesn't want me to do it, too controversial, not enough research and not enough trials, not sure of the long term consequences and the side effects scare the hell out of me. SO we are just going for a normal fresh cycle again. So that means that hopefully we should be able to get going with things in Sept, finger crossed. :happydance:


----------



## Tinks85

Oooo not long then doodar. Whats immune treatment? Whats involved? Sorry if its a silly question lol.


----------



## africaqueen

princess_1991 said:


> so have you already had your bloods ect done??
> 
> my next appt is to have my bloods done, they were suppose to do them on my initial consulatation but because they found a cyst they didnt bother nd said they would do em once the cyst was gone, so i think its only that and probs some more paper work lol then hopefully ill atleast get an estimated start date :D xx

Princess- Yes we have had all the tests done in may so going to get all results and start date at this consulation so cant wait! VERY excited as waited so long for this. Well done for getting your blood appt and i hope u can start soon! x

Delly- I know some clincs offer the sniffer but i think il prefer injections myself as i cant stand headaches an can be worse with sniffer. I would obviously do whatever it takes tho ;-) good luck x

Sambatiki- PIE will soon come around and then its all systems go! u get a stack of paperwork to fill out and it makes it all seem real at last! x

Traskey- Good luck for cons appt tomorrow! is it the appt following PIE to get your results etc or needles appt? x

Hi to Tinks, Magpies and everyone else and hope u are all enjoying nice weather! summer is here at last! yaay xxx

Only 8 days intill consultant appt and i am beyond excited but have a lot planned so should come around quickly now xx


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies :wave:

It's really an exciting time for us all!!

We have our info evening tomorrow, and I have my first acupuncture Friday! I'm really looking forward to it!

Good luck 4m & Trask tomorrow! :hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Good luck tomorrow Zowie. Hope the evening is really helpfull for you :thumbup:

AQ - your appointment will be here before you know it.


----------



## africaqueen

Zowiey- Enjoy your info evening! we found it very intresting and makes the process all seem real once you get your consent forms etc  x

Tinks- Yep it will soon be here! cnt believe that things are actually going to start happening at last! weird feeling! lol x

Right girls im off to bed so good luck to those with appts tomorrow and nite nite xxx


----------



## Doodar

Tinks85 said:


> Oooo not long then doodar. Whats immune treatment? Whats involved? Sorry if its a silly question lol.

Sorry I just edited my post I put delly's name twice instead of yours.:hugs:

Immune treatment is where they supress the immune system to stop it fighting off the embryo. The body see's the embryo as a foreign object (a group of cells similar to cancer cells) and it fights it off, ie: killing it resulting in miscarriage. Lots of blood tests about 14-18 vials and they get sent to chicago, depending on what the results come back with, depends which drugs you need. It's all very scary and I've put a few quotes from the info in my journal if you want to have a read. It has put me off, but I know lots of women have had huge success with immune treatment. I'm just a wimp and too scared.


----------



## Tinks85

Sounds very intense and scary stuff. Fx for September then :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

good luck for tomorrow trask, everyones appointments will soon come round :) xx


----------



## Delly

Morning Ladies

It is Buseline that i will be sniffing with, i have a baseline scan on the 23rd Aug and if everything ok looking for ET on 5th Sept.

I am bloated now with out taking any maed (well that is my excuse anyway), as due for a fitting for my wedding dress next week i need to make sure i choose one that will allow for growth if i was successful.

Dee x


----------



## Tinks85

Delly, sorry about the bloating. How exciting about your dress fitting :happydance: You had better prepare to make room for 2 :winkwink:

Good luck today Traskey.

Have any ladies on here read Zita West's book on assisted conception? Thinking of giving it a go :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> Delly, sorry about the bloating. How exciting about your dress fitting :happydance: You had better prepare to make room for 2 :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck today Traskey.
> 
> Have any ladies on here read Zita West's book on assisted conception? Thinking of giving it a go :thumbup:

Hello! Yeah I have that book-it's very good I recommend it!x


----------



## Traskey

I have the Zita West assisted conception and it's very useful!

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. Looks like tomorrow is a busy day for some of us. Becca, good luck with the HSG. Will update later. Zowiey, enjoy the PIE :D


----------



## schoolteacher

How did it go trask?x


----------



## Traskey

It went really well :dance: Our consultant was really nice (and has a wicked sense of humour about sunloungers and towels :haha: He is German and I didn't tease him, it was his nursing colleague!)

We have a baseline scan and trial embryo transfer booked in for the 9th as well as another SA for DH. Then it's our consent consultation and off we go. 

They were really helpful and have managed to let us start end Aug/September so that I can get everything done before work gets manically busy. Drugs are starting around the 21st August and collection around 16th September! 

:wohoo:

Becca, how was the HSG and Zowiey, how was the PIE?


----------



## Tinks85

Wow thats really good and quick Traskey. You must be thrilled :thumbup: Makes all the difference having a nice cons as well doesn't it?


----------



## wifey29

That's amazing Trask, its great that they were so helpful. Hope you are all ok. Things seem to be happening for all of us now!

I haven't been onto the thread for a few days, work and all. It moves so fast!

DH banked his first batch today which they managed to get three vials out of. The numbers were similar, but DH didn;t ask for an actual figure. Typical man! It froze perfectly and the motile and healthy sperm all survived the test thaw which is amazing. He'll be banking again next week and the week after to make sure that we have loads to use, just incase.


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Tinks. It really does help. I've never met a consultant that was that personable tbh. Usually they are fairly aloof!


----------



## Traskey

That is fantastic news Wifey. I am so pleased that the freeze and thaw had no detrimental effects on the :spermy: You'll have a nice bank of them ready for when your eggs are ready :dance:


----------



## Tinks85

Must be good to finally have dates. I cant wait until I know when we will be starting for sure.


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey- Glad your appt went so well and u can start so fast! wow x

Wifey- FAB news! x

Magpies- How are u doing? hope all ok lovely x

Tinks- I feel same as u. Want a start date so i can plan with work etc x

Is anyone taking time off for treatment and telling work? as i work in a very busy enviroment which is manic busy in sep/oct i am going to get signed off for a mth as they will not accomodate so much time off and i dont want them to know im having treatment so will say its recovery from gyne procedure and leave it at that.
I want to give this the best shot ever and be able to relax instead of stressing over work xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ, I am not telling work for a couple of reasons. Our clinic recommends taking the day of egg collection and the next day of due to the anaesthetic. I wouldn't be able to get more time off than that, although it would be nice. I understand what you mean though about wanting to give it the best shot possible.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps

Sorry Ive been MIA for a couple of days. 

Trask - Glad you like Dr Becker he's really nice isnt he. Really hoping I get him as my consultant... or Mr Tim Childs himself. Thats WONDERFUL youve got your dates so soon! Im starting to wonder if I just go and get my CD3 and CD21 bloods done this cycle so that they have got a recent set? Really thrilled (and jealous) that youre starting so soon! :yipee:

Wifey - Congrats on the banking news! :yipee:

Mags - Hope all went well with the HSG :flower:

Zow - How was the PIE?

Doodar - Good luck with the next fresh cycle. I must admit Im not clued up about immunes. I know that a couple of girls took steriods I think when they got their :bfp: I think that was with a study with Prof Q? 

Delly - Hope that the sniffing isnt too bad :hugs: Will you share wedding dress piccies? 

AQ - Im not entirely sure but due to me potentially being made redundant on wednesday Im going to take a temping job so that I can have as much time off as I want iygwim. 

Tinks - Sorry to hear AF arrived. 

Schoolteacher & Princess - Hope you are well. 

I really hope I havent missed anyone, if I have Im sorry.


----------



## loopylew2

Hello ladies, 
Trask you must be so excited to have dates and they are not far...!!! Do all clinics do a mock transfer???

AQ i will be taking the two weeks sick that they can sign you off for, my work knows all about it cause i work in a pharmacy and theres certain medication i cant handle..

Wifey congrats on the banking

Delly hope the sniffing gets easier

Mags hope Hsg went well

Tinks i hear you on the AF.. we've got to this point cause we're not getting there on our own, yet we still hold onto the hope of a miracle..:hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Morning everyone :kiss:

AQ - I just plan on taking time off for appointments and working as much as possible. My work is giving me some time but i have to take a chunk of it out of my own leave. I am gratefull for the time they are giving me but it doesn't seem fare as when you are pregnant you get all the time you want for the slightest of problems. The guidlines see fertility treatment the same as plastic surgery :shrug:. I am goin to take time off from about a week before OTD. I work in an office though and will do my best to be under as little stress as possible.

Looplew, thats just how I feel :hugs: If we dont "try" anymore I will feel like we have given up totally on nature :hugs::hugs:

Magpie - hope you are resting up after HSG :thumbup:

How did the PIE go Zowie???

Hi Sam and Traskey, hope you are both well :hugs:

Off shopping today, Saturday morning in Blackpool in the summer holidays!! I must be mad :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

hiyaa girls!! 

sorry ive been MIA, weve been down to london for our appointment and been quite busy too, 

blood went well, other then they took 8 whole vials!! i felt well drained after :haha:

they said they will be ringing with the results in a couple of days, quite nervous tbh :shrug:

im just slightly confused as to the next step now :blush:, i know they said about once the bloods and the rest of the paper work is done we can start planning, but plannning for what?? i feel really uninformed :nope: , not by the clinic but compared to you ladies i feel like i havent read up enough or informed myself but theres nothing on the internet that tells you the exact process because every cycles different, 

im hoping when they ring in a few days with the results they will tell me whats the next step :thumbup:

hope everyone is well,

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> Must be good to finally have dates. I cant wait until I know when we will be starting for sure.

Ditto!

Trask -pleased it went well!
Not much happening with me currently on cd46! so flippin annoying! this is the longest cycle I have had in ages! xx


----------



## Tinks85

Princess - they do take loads of blood dont they :dohh: 

It is all over whelming. Has the clinic given you any info on the IVF/ICSI process? We didn't get all our info until after our bloods and scan result were back, they came with the next letter for cons appointment. There is another forum called fertility freinds and they have quite a good detailed guide, explanes a lot, might be worth taking a look. 

Schoolteacher - have you ov'd yet? How long are your cycles normally? Sorry your cycle is messing you around. Whats your next step? :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> Schoolteacher - have you ov'd yet? How long are your cycles normally? Sorry your cycle is messing you around. Whats your next step? :hugs:

My cycles used to be up to 60 ish days so I was kinda skipping a month each time. Then over time they started coming down to 40 ish then to 32-36 ish days. However all this time i didn't know I had pcos-I just found out in July. This cycle is now on cd47-I don't think I have oved. I have stopped doing temps and opks now as doesn't seem any point with pcos and only 27 sperm being found in dh's last test, there is next to no chance of a natural bfp tbh! (also only one of the 27 sperm was moving-well twitching!)
Now waiting to start icsi with egg sharing!


----------



## Tinks85

How far along are you with the egg sharing? Have you been to your clinic?

Sorry you seem to have so much against you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

the only thing is in normal circumstances i know the next step would be working out when to start the cycle and being taught how to inject etc ( i did a little research last night :haha:)

but im not sure what the next step is with egg sharing :shrug: i THINK we have to wait now until they pair us with some one and then sort out drugs/cycles etc but i literally have noo idea

tinks - we have had all the info on the ivf process but not alot on the egg sharing process, obviously they said about being paired and regulating cycles and what not but not in which order, i think ill be ringing them monday, i do feel very confused :haha:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

I have decided to take a mth and will get my GP to sign me off from when i start stimms as its unpredictable when scans/bloods etc are needed and it is our busiest time in work in sep/oct so not willing to risk not getting time off as they dont allow when its busy.
Also i want to be off intill i get to OTD as i know i would not be able to cope with work in the 2ww. I just want to give ourselves the ultimate chance for this to work as it would mean so much for my mum to see our babies scans etc xxx


----------



## Traskey

Evening everyone

Sorry for the MIA, it's been a couple of busy days!

I am still waiting on the witch. I'm 3 days late! I am never late, often early, but i did a Clearblue test this morning and it's negative so it seems my body is just messing me about when I really don't need it to. 

I think most clinics do a mock transfer. Mine is doing it as part of an internal scan. I can't help on the egg sharing but they did give us some info on the sperm sharing scheme. Saves you £2000 a cycle.


----------



## Tinks85

Princess - Good luck tomorrow, I hope you get some answers, must so confusing :hugs::hugs:

AQ - I think we have to do whats best and if thats what you need than go for it :thumbup: I think I would go insane having that much time off personaly, I would rather be busy and carry on as normal the best I can. It depends on peoples jobs though and what works best for that person. Hope you have no problems getting signed off :hugs::hugs:

Traskey - sorry witch is messing you around and for the BFN :hugs:

As far as I know my clinic dont do mock transfers :shrug:

AFM - we still havent gotten the results from the test thaw so I think I may call the clinic tomorrow and check whats gone on. Dreading having to call myself though.


----------



## Traskey

Aww :hug:

For someone who talks all day I hate phones too. I get my DH to do it :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks. He would do it and offers too but I am such a control freak and think he will forget something or miss understand someting :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! :hi: Do you mind if I join you? I'll be starting my first ivf round late August or beginning of September. I've had all the tests, and the lap showed damaged tubes, so doc says our only option is ivf. Excited and nervous...not sure what to expect.


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> How far along are you with the egg sharing? Have you been to your clinic?
> 
> Sorry you seem to have so much against you :hugs::hugs:

Thank-you.

With the egg sharing we are just waiting for the last of the blood tests to come back-hiv, hep b, etc. We also have a mandatory counselling session on friday. I have been put on bcp so that as soon as they find a recipient for my eggs they will call me up and tell me when to stop taking it so I get a period. Then when our cycles are in sync, we will do a short protocol and half the eggs collected are given to the other lady. All the forms are already filled out-I had to write about myself in case the donor concieved child wants to read it when they get to 18! 
I'm guessing the next time I go into the clinice will be when they have found a recipient and so to find out about the injections etc.

What's happening with you? I hope when you ring the clinic you have good news!x


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Think you ladies who are egg sharing are so so brave, I take my hat off to you.

Trask so sorry af hasn't shown yet. Why is it our bodies play up when we least want them too.:hugs:

Tinks my clinic didn't do a mock transfer either. Good luck making that phone call hun and I pray its good news :thumbup:

AQ I've tried it every which way. First time I took a month off for treatment and went back to work about a week after my bfp but that didn't work out. Second time I went back to work a week after transfer and that didn't work out either. Third time I went straight back to work and that didn't work. So I've tried them all and I was convinced I had the miscarriages because of stress at work. So short of leaving work all together, there isn't much more I could have done. You have to do whats best for you hun and what is going to give you the best peace of mind.:hugs:

Hi Rosababy welcome to the thread. Good luck in your upcoming cycle. You'll be fine hun it's no where near as bad as you expect it to be. It's certainly a rollercoaster of emotions but it's exciting too. :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

thanks tinks, 

hiya rosababy, ive got blocked tubess too, hope your ivf journey runs smoothly :D 

xx


----------



## JaniceT

Just confirmed, my FS appointment is on the 1st of September! I am excited about it but have to start preparing myself to decrease stress and eating healthier


----------



## Traskey

Morning ladies

Still waiting on the stupid witch. Did anyone else have some paperwork with their ivf about having had tattoos and accupuncture in the last twelve months? I was about to book some to de-stress me but now not sure if I should. It was in with all the info about have we had unprotected sex with strangers etc!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Everyone!

Hope you all had a good weekend!

Nothing to report here... thinking Im going to have to put out very soon :grr: :haha:

Trask - I cant remember what was in the forms I filled out. 

oooh I am off to the Big Chill fesitval on Thursday whooop whooop!


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome Rosababy, sorry you have to join us :hugs: Good luck :thumbup:

Schoolteacher - that sounds quite intense having to writing about yourself already. Egg sharing may be a possibility for us in the future.

Good luck for your appointment on the 1st Janice :thumbup:

Hi doodar and princess, hope you are well today :hi:

Traskey - sorry witch is still a no show. I cant remember about tattoos but it is ringing a bell, if i get chance I will look through my paper work tonight as we got copies of everything we signed :thumbup:

Only 9 days until PIE Sam :happydance::happydance:

AFM - I have called the clinic and just waiting for a call back. Not holding my breath though as in my experience hospitals dont do call backs :nope:


----------



## princess_1991

Morning girlss,

school teacher - ive got one of those forms i have to fill out, no idea what im going to write, the thing is im sure the child would want to know they came from a super intelligent person, who has a million qualifications, whos really outgoing and has loadsa hobbies nd one of the questions on the form was write about your achivements, values and life experiences, i think my values are really good but i wouldnt like to share my life experiances with no one cuz there horrible lol and as for my achievements, i dont think i have any :haha: 

but apart from everything im stressing about lately im good lol

trask - i was never asked about tattoos etc 

xx


----------



## Tinks85

Princess - I would maybe concentrate on all your good values and the fact that you are good people. I think I would mention how much we struggled to have children ourselves and that the thought you have helped another couple to have a baby is amazing as you know what it is like to go through infertility. I personally think thats a pretty big achievement in its self TBH :thumbup: Hope that helps.

The clinic called and they haven't even done the test thaw yet :growlmad: I wouldn't mind so much if they had just told us it wasn't being done right away when we banked because thats the impression they gave. Oh well 2 weeks on edge for nothing :dohh: At least its not bad news (yet :haha:)


----------



## Traskey

Aww girls. I'm sure there are wonderful things you can write on your egg sharing info form. Princess, you are obviously caring enough to do egg sharing in the first place. That says a lot about you. I'm sure they won't care either way about a million qualifications but just who you are.

:hug:


----------



## Traskey

Aww Tinks, I hate that they don't give you the right info so you spend all your time waiting and worrying. I called our clinic today as period finally has started to show and the admin lady was questioning who told us we could start this cycle as we hadn't had the consent appointment yet. 

I'm hopeful that your thaw will be excellent :)


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks, All I seem to do is wait and worry :haha: and I guess all you girls are just the same.

Traskey I really wish the clinics would have better comunications, they never seem to know whats going on. So will you still be able to start this cycle after all? Will you be starting on CD21?


----------



## Traskey

Yes, I should be starting this cycle. The doctor and nurse I saw approved it so i'm sure it's ok. If it's not they'll let me know i'm sure!


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies!

Oh my goodness, this thread sprung up quickly! I have been checking on and off after we decided to try again this september and didnt see a thread. Now there is one - yay!

Hope you dont mind me joining you all. We are doing IVF#2 in sep and doing the short protocol as didnt respond well last time. Fingers crossed, its a bit better this time!! 

Hmm, off to read the backlog of threads now.....

Fluffy xx


----------



## schoolteacher

hey Trask-I don't recall being asked about tattoos or acupuncture! though Im sure there are still many more forms for me to fill in yet! Glad AF has now arrived for you, mine arrived yesterday too! cd47! Grrr. 
I'm lucky in a way as most of my contact so far is with the egg share coordinator who I can email rather than ring, and she always replies quickly-I had to let her know my period had started.

princess-I was told that you don't have to write much when you give the information about yourself-some people just say why they did egg sharing, and apparently one women just wrote-'sorry if I gave you my frizzy hair!' 

Tink-hope they do that thaw soon!x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Rosababy- Welcome and good luck. Our reason for IVF is tubal factor too as i have no tubes at all after 2 ectopics last yr. Good luck with treatment x

JaniceT- That is fab news re appt! bet u cant wait x

Doodar- I think u are right that we have to do the best so we have no regrets really dont we? x

Traskey- I rem reading something in the info from PIE i think. Its to do with ppl more at risk of HIV or Hep. Unprotected sex with strangers and accu an tatts make u more at risk of these thats the reason why so dnt worry about having accu by a approved accupuncturist as lots of women have that whilst having fertility treatment x

Tinks- Hope ur ok x

Schoolteacher and princess- Hope Egg donation works out well for u both. Its a wonderful thing to do and something i just could not do so hats off to u both x

Only 3 sleeps till our cons appt now! yaaay xxx


----------



## JaniceT

Thank you, AfricaQueen. I do hope your journey to having a little bundle of joy with be smooth sailing for you henceforth.

I'm excited to try again but sometimes the thought of going through a full ICSI cycle for the 4th time is quite scary. Never had any frozen embies, unfortunately. The thought of exhaustion and daily needles and the dreaded 2WW is quite demotivating. However I know I am already so blessed with little Ethan and if I can have another, it is a real bonus.


----------



## rosababy

Janice, this is your 4th frozen cycle? I hope it works the first time for you this time. :hugs:

What are the shots like? Do they hurt?


----------



## princess_1991

thanks for the advice girls,

schoolteacher your so lucky LOL!! ive been given a two page sheet thingy that i have to fill in :dohh: PITA but all this paperwork will be so worth it in the end :D xx


----------



## Traskey

Morning girls

School teacher - yay for the witch showing too! Laughed at the frizzy hair.

Princess - good luck with that form

Fluffy - welcome

Janice - good luck with your next cycle

Rosa - a friend of mine says the shots don't hurt at all :)

AQ - not long now :wohoo:

Samba, Doodar, Wifey, Zowiey and Becca, how are you?

:hugs: for anyone I have mistakenly missed


----------



## Doodar

Morning girls,

Don't think we ever had forms like that to fill in. I don't remember anything about tattoo's and acupunture. Like AQ said maybe it's something to do with hiv and hep b,c, think they need to know if you have been exposed to it within the last 12 months.

Princess good luck with the forms, think I'd struggle too mainly coz I'm always putting myself down. Like the others have said your an amazing person for egg sharing, I think the recipient will just be so grateful for the opportunity that she probably would'nt even bother what was written on the form.

Hi Fluffy and Janice good luck with your cycle. Glad to see numerous cyclers (well I'm not, coz wouldn't wish several cycles on anyone, but you know what I mean) I was starting to feel very left out, seems most people are on there first cycle.

Janice it's our 4th time too although not all fresh, just one fresh and 2 frozen, lets hope 4th time lucky eh. I'm feeling scared too. The thought of all those needles fills me with dread. I hate needles and can't believe I went through it the first time. If someone had said to me a few years ago that I would be injecting for ivf. I would have said no chance. It's amazing what you can do when you want something so bad.

Rosa I used a topical anaesthetic for every injection and didn't feel a thing. I'm a wimp though and needle phobic. I am getting better though and still can't quite believe I been through it once let alone going through it again.

Tinks can't believe they messed you about hun, hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:

AQ yay for only 3 sleeps :happydance:

Hi trask and the rest of you lovely ladies :hi:

2 weeks and 2 days until our review apt, just counting down the days and waiting as usual. This is the part I dread, its just so much waiting with this ivf. I just want to get going, fed up of constantly waiting. One good thing though I am full of a cold yay!! I haven't had a cold virus for as long as I can remember, so this means my immune system isn't as strong as they think it is. Will have to mention that to my consultant.


----------



## africaqueen

2 more sleeps now! yaaaay  xxx


----------



## JaniceT

rosababy said:


> Janice, this is your 4th frozen cycle? I hope it works the first time for you this time. :hugs:
> 
> What are the shots like? Do they hurt?

Hi Rosababy, it's the 4th ICSI that I am going to go through but it's not a frozen cycle. All this time, i have never had any embryos to freeze. Because of my PCOS, I get many eggs... about 25 to 30 each time but they are of low quality and die off. It was a miracle that I even managed to get Ethan.

This 4th ICSI will be a full cycle with down regulation, stims and all that. Hmm the shots didn't hurt the first ICSI cycle but by the 3rd cycle, my tummy area had build up thick scaring under the epidermal layer from so many injections that even the needle wouldn't go in, I had to poke round my belly button to find a spo soft enough for the needle to enter. That hurt a little. Now that it's been some time, I think my skin has softened up again and will not hurt.


----------



## JaniceT

Doodar, hang in there  when you get your baby, it is ALL worth the pain and difficulties. I have to remind myself the very same every morning when I'm sticking myself with the needle LOL. My husband doesn't even dare inject for me. It scares him.

Africaqueen, I really hope it will work for you this cycle. You've been through so so so much. (((hugs)))


----------



## rosababy

Janice,

Ouch. You poor thing. :hugs: I hope it works for you the first time. Sounds like you've been through a lot.


----------



## schoolteacher

princess_1991 said:


> thanks for the advice girls,
> 
> schoolteacher your so lucky LOL!! ive been given a two page sheet thingy that i have to fill in :dohh: PITA but all this paperwork will be so worth it in the end :D xx

Yeah it's just one blank lined page, I filled about half of it. Good luck with yours!

AQ-goodluck for your appointment! sorry I can't keep up with this thread but hope everyone else is ok too!

Trask, tinks, doodar-hey to u all! :)


----------



## fluffystar

schoolteacher said:


> AQ-goodluck for your appointment! sorry I can't keep up with this thread but hope everyone else is ok too!

Oh my goodness, im struggling to keep up too. I tried to read the backlog to catch up with you ladies but got a little lost:shrug: I shall just try to pick it up along the way :winkwink: I have seen some threads post the names and stage of all the ladies cycling in the thread on the first post, perhaps we could add that? Not sure how though?

Had my refresher appointment at my clinic today and confirmed that we wil be doing the short protocol this time. We are waiting on the next cycle to getstarted and then its all go. Im on day 1 today so it was quite tempting to want to start today but we are going on holiday in a fortnight so it wouldnt work out :dohh:

I hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry for not being able to catch up withyou all yet. I'll get there!!

Love and babydust
Fluffy x


----------



## rosababy

Fluffy, my doc was ready to start this cycle too, but we're leaving for a vacation, too. :wacko: Oh well. I had my mock transfer today. It went well, besides the pain of my overly full bladder! Nurse let me empty a little, which I was thankful for.


----------



## africaqueen

Janice- Good luck to you too and what a gorgeous baby u have! awww x

Schoolteacher- Thank you. Cant believe its the day after tomorrow! been waiting what seems like a lifetime for this appt! lol x

Rosababy and fluffy- Good luck to you both and enjoy your hols  x

Tinks, Princess and everyone else, hope all doing ok? x

I have been in a mess today. My mum is declining very rapidly and we think its less than 6mths now, infact maybe half as she is getting worse very quickly. we are devastated but the thought of starting IVF next mth was keeping us going, well i thought id call the clinic today and push my luck to start this cycle due to circumstances etc and was basically told no way and that it is also very unlikely to be starting next cycle and we are probs looking at Oct/Nov!!! WTF?!
I am fuming and so heartbroken. I basically begged to start next mth and was told very unlikely as 2 slots left and they will be filled tomorrow as our appt not till thur and they would not pencil us in, intill after our cons appt!! i am so sad right now. I have a friend who is a patient rep and iv asked her to speak on my behalf to the consultant and explain my personal circs. I am not trying to queue jump as we had info evening back in May and women who attended that with us are starting this mth!
Just hope tomorrow brings something positive as its tiring me out now to be honest.
Sorry for moaning. Just cant believe it xxx


----------



## Doodar

Oh AQ I'm so sorry about your mum :hugs:. Why are people so bloody unsympathetic, the world has become such a selfish place. It's all about me, me , me and I don't give a s**t what anyone else is going through. I hate what the world has become :growlmad:. I hope your friend can wangle something for you hun. Who did you speak too? could you phone back and ask to speak to someone in higher ranking? or maybe phone back and hope you get somebody different answering the phone. Can't imagine what you must be going through. Ivf is stressful enough as it is without the added worry of your Mum. :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Hiya girls, 

hope everyones okaii, AQ so sorry to hear about your mom, hope your okaii :hugs:

im doing alright except im still waiting for these blood results, if i havent heard by friday there getting a phone call :thumbup:

other then that not much going on in my life atm, other then spending too much money (and not even on myself!! :haha:) has anyone else noticed how everyone seems to be born in august :haha: including myself :thumbup:theres too many birthdays this month and not enough money to buy prezzies lool

xx


----------



## Traskey

rosababy said:


> Fluffy, my doc was ready to start this cycle too, but we're leaving for a vacation, too. :wacko: Oh well. I had my mock transfer today. It went well, besides the pain of my overly full bladder! Nurse let me empty a little, which I was thankful for.

Rosa, were you told to have a full bladder for the procedure? I haven't been told that and mine is on Tuesday.


----------



## Traskey

Aww AQ :hugs: That is really tough for you. I hope that they can do something. I would ask your consultant on Thursday as well. No offense to admin staff but the doc has more power and may be able to do something. The admin staff like to follow the rules.

:hug:


----------



## schoolteacher

:hugs: for you AQ. so sorry about your mum!


----------



## schoolteacher

princess_1991 said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> im doing alright except im still waiting for these blood results, if i havent heard by friday there getting a phone call :thumbup:
> 
> xx

Hey princess! when did you have the bloods? I waited 2 weeks for the first half of bloods to come back-the hormone ones, but the ones for hiv, hep a,b an c, etc, take longer-4 weeks, so I'm getting them on friday. So that's 4 weeks in total since I had them done if that's any help. Though your clinic may differ of course. x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls and thank u so much for support.
I am going to beg Consultant tomorrow and see where that gets me. Fingers x'd!
I am all geared up for starting next mth now u see... aaah why life so hard an sad?
Hope we all get to start asap xxx


----------



## princess_1991

schoolteacher - i had them done friday and after they did them they said they would give me a ring in a couple of days (cant member now if they actually said it was for the results or weather i just assumed it was for the results :haha:) but either way if they ment we'll give you a call in a couple of days just in general, i still havent had a phone call yet LOL!! xx


----------



## rosababy

Africa, I'm so sorry about your mom. :hugs: I hope you don't have to wait for ivf...def have your friend call and pull some strings for you!




Traskey said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Fluffy, my doc was ready to start this cycle too, but we're leaving for a vacation, too. :wacko: Oh well. I had my mock transfer today. It went well, besides the pain of my overly full bladder! Nurse let me empty a little, which I was thankful for.
> 
> Rosa, were you told to have a full bladder for the procedure? I haven't been told that and mine is on Tuesday.Click to expand...

Yes, I was told to have a full bladder. Call your clinic to be sure. You're sure you're having the mock transfer? I learned that "full" does not mean so full that you can't walk...:haha: Even after I emptied, the doc was like woah, that's full!


----------



## annie25

hi all hope you are all well,

im off to a new clinic for next ivf as we cant afford local prices however the new clinic we are going to is in wales is only a year old and looks fabulous plus 2,000 cheaper so thats good.

im stupidly excited but still missing my little baby should be nearly 19 weeks now :(
so our first consultation is on 20th aug so hopefully we can get going again in late septemeber thats if my af ever returns after my d and c! 

xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ, good luck for tomorrow. I hope the consultant can squeeze you in this cycle. 

Rosa, thanks for that, i'll check with them. Bladder so full you can't walk sounds painful.

Annie, good luck with your next cycle. I didn't realise that clinics varied in price a lot. Shows it's useful to shop around.


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies :wave:

Hope everyone is ok? Wow this thread moves quickly! I see everyone is moving forward, it's quite excitng! I will try to keep up with everyone! Hello and welcome to all the new ladies!

We have our fs appt tomorrow, I'm quite looking forward to it, but am nervous that we are just going to sent away for another 3 months!! :dohh:



fluffystar said:


> I have seen some threads post the names and stage of all the ladies cycling in the thread on the first post, perhaps we could add that? Not sure how though?

I did ask a few pages back if anyone wanted me to update the first page, but I got ignored :blush: But I'm still willing to do it, if anyone wants their info putting on the first page just pm me!

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

You can add me if you like Zowiey!

What details shall we put on there?


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> 
> We have our fs appt tomorrow, I'm quite looking forward to it, but am nervous that we are just going to sent away for another 3 months!! :dohh:
> 
> xxxx

Good luck for tomorrow Zowiey! I'm sure you won't be sent away. You have done so well :D


----------



## princess_1991

yep zowie im up for that, what details?? xx


----------



## zowiey

Hmm, I suppose we could just put a brief bio, like how long ttc, and tx so far, HSGs etc. Then do you think up coming appts, likely start dates. I can't think of anything else! Anyone think of anything I may have missed?

Oh and I hope I didn't come across as having a mardy?! :haha:

Ergh, I have To go walk my dog now, and it's chucking it down. Boo!


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls, dunno what is going on with me now due to my results. Need to see FS and see what he says, just waiting for an appointment, if I haven't received one in a couple of weeks I am gonna ring up.

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

zowiey do you want us to pm you them details and that will be me later walking my dog in the rain -.- what happened to the scorcher we had yesterday, i want that weather back lol xx


----------



## zowiey

Princess, you can do, or if you want just post it on here, and I can copy and paste?

Well! We have just got back from our appt, just signed all consent forms, we both had to have a blood test, and booked our next appt with the consultant for the 22nd, which is a bit sucky, as I hoped we would see him today.

BUT!!! I have to book in for my scan and bloods on my next cd1 which should be the 16th Aug. The nurse has given me provisional dates, I should start down regging on the 5th Sept, and egg collection as the 26th Sept!!!! Eeeeeeek! She said they may change slightly, but only by a few days! I'm so excited!!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> Morning girls, dunno what is going on with me now due to my results. Need to see FS and see what he says, just waiting for an appointment, if I haven't received one in a couple of weeks I am gonna ring up.
> 
> xxx

Beccs, are you worried they won't offer you IVF now? I'm sure they will after the journey you've had.


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Princess, you can do, or if you want just post it on here, and I can copy and paste?
> 
> Well! We have just got back from our appt, just signed all consent forms, we both had to have a blood test, and booked our next appt with the consultant for the 22nd, which is a bit sucky, as I hoped we would see him today.
> 
> BUT!!! I have to book in for my scan and bloods on my next cd1 which should be the 16th Aug. The nurse has given me provisional dates, I should start down regging on the 5th Sept, and egg collection as the 26th Sept!!!! Eeeeeeek! She said they may change slightly, but only by a few days! I'm so excited!!
> 
> xxx

:wohoo: Great news Zowiey!!!!!!!!

We're due egg collection at the same time :dance: We can go through the torture of the 2WW together :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, dunno what is going on with me now due to my results. Need to see FS and see what he says, just waiting for an appointment, if I haven't received one in a couple of weeks I am gonna ring up.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Beccs, are you worried they won't offer you IVF now? I'm sure they will after the journey you've had.Click to expand...

Yes, I'm worried they are going to make us try naturally for another year. :cry:

xx


----------



## princess_1991

*Name:* Kirst And Lez
*Age:* 19 And 26
*TTC:* 2 And A Half Years 
*Reason For Infertility:* 2 Blocked Tubes
*Tests:* Diagnostic Lap - Pelvic Scar Tissue And Swollen Tubes
HSG - 2 Blocked Tubes
*Treatment So Far:* On To IVF: Paperwork Done, Initial Scan Done, Bloods Done, - Waiting on next step
Egg Sharing So Delayed Start Due To Matching To Doneree 

zowiey - didnt really know what to put or what format to do it in, hope this is okaii :/ xx


----------



## Traskey

My details, wasn't sure how to do it so just copied from my journal :blush:

LTTC - 21 cycles so far!
Age - 39
This is our first IVF.
9th August - Scan and mock transfer
22 August - Down regulation/start the nasal sprays
13 September - How to do the injections appointment
14th September - Start injections
23 September - Scan to check egg size appointment
26 September onwards - Egg collection appointment


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, dunno what is going on with me now due to my results. Need to see FS and see what he says, just waiting for an appointment, if I haven't received one in a couple of weeks I am gonna ring up.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Beccs, are you worried they won't offer you IVF now? I'm sure they will after the journey you've had.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm worried they are going to make us try naturally for another year. :cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Nooooooooooooooooooooo, we won't let them. They promised you IVF so we are going to hold them to that. Do you have an appointment yet for the FS?


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, dunno what is going on with me now due to my results. Need to see FS and see what he says, just waiting for an appointment, if I haven't received one in a couple of weeks I am gonna ring up.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Beccs, are you worried they won't offer you IVF now? I'm sure they will after the journey you've had.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm worried they are going to make us try naturally for another year. :cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooo, we won't let them. They promised you IVF so we are going to hold them to that. Do you have an appointment yet for the FS?Click to expand...

Not yet, waiting for a letter, will ring them if I haven't got one though soon

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Aww becca :hugs:

I would of thought with your past history it would be better and safer for you to have ivf? I hope they get a letter out to you soon :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## zowiey

Does anyone know how to edit the title? I can't remember!! :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Go to the first post. Then click on edit. Then go advanced and you can change it there :D


----------



## 4magpies

I can't describe how scary it would be to get pregnant naturally again.

Instant shit myself mode.

xx


----------



## zowiey

Huge :hugs: sweetie 

I hope they understand, I mean really, who willingly wants to go through all of this? It's not an easy path to follow, and for them to possibly send you away saying, everything is fine, go away for another year, is just ridiculous.
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Cheers trask!


----------



## Traskey

Becca, I have everything crossed that they'll still go ahead with the IVF. You've been TTC for a while, your ectopic was a shock and so they should follow through with the plan that was made for you. Still sounds the best option to me. 

:hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Zowiey how wonderful to have dates, and rather terrifying.....!!!! 

Mags why would they be changing what already decided....did you get told what your results were after HSG...??? were they different to what expected...???

AQ really sorry about your mum.. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else and hope your doing well
cant believe the amount of rain weve had today.....bring back the sun...lol
AFM have made my first appointment for accupuncture a week monday...

lou


----------



## 4magpies

Yes they managed to get my remaining tube to flow, it was previously blocked. Still very high risk of ectopic though.

xxx


----------



## fluffystar

AQ &#8211; Definitely push for a nerer date, fingers crossed.
Traskey &#8211; When I did my last transfer, they told me bladder half full, though I found difficult to stop when I started!!
Mags &#8211; good HSG result! Mine was mega painful, brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it!!
Zowiey &#8211; That&#8217;s great, its nice when you start to get some dates. It makes it a bit more real and easier to get your head around!

Hi to everyone else xx

My info:
Unexplained infertility
IVF#1 long protocol BFN
IVF#2 short protocol, start stimms around 1/9/11

fluffy xx


----------



## zowiey

Just updated for you!
xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

zowiey i can't remember how to pm so I will put my details here if you wouldn't mind copying them to the first page please? thank-you!

*Schoolteacher*
*Name:* 'V' And DH
*Age:* 27 And 44
*LTTC:* 2 Years 5 months
*Reason For Infertility:* Me-PCOS, DH-v.low sperm count, motility and morph due to vr in march 09.
*Tests: *Bloods-fine
*Ultrasound* - PCOS diagnosed
*HSG*-told no point in doing as will need icsi whatever outcome as only 27 sperm in last sa.
*Treatment So Far:* On to ICSI no1 and currently on 1000mg metformin: will be egg sharing so just waiting on a donor recipient. Hoping to start short protocol around sept time at a guess.


----------



## schoolteacher

hey everyone just catching up!

AFM-DH and I have our mandatory counselling appointment tommorrow. Kinda looking forward to it as it is a good opportunity to talk about our worries but kinda not looking forward to it as i'm sure they will address the possibility of treatment failing.x


----------



## Traskey

Do you have to have that because you are egg sharing ST?

Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get to talk about things that are on your mind :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

I think everone has to do it? certainly at herts and essex. I thought all clinics made you do it? or maybe you just get a free one but it's optional?
I guess your not doing one then? Hmmm-must be because i'm egg sharing then! they didn't make it sound optional. Oh well will be interesting.x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 

Magpies- why do you think they will suggest trying for another yr hun?? x

Zowiey- Fab news! looks like we will be having EC round similar timeframe  x

Hi to Tinks, Schoolteacher, traskey, fluffystar and everyone else 

Wow what a day for me! i am soooo overjoyed! when we got to the HC we were told we would be seeing a nurse which unsettled me, but she was lovely! she went through all our forms etc, weighed us both(both ok) and went through our results. My FSH was 8 which is apparantly fine for my age as anything under 10 is classed as ok? and dh's swimmers are A ok. lol. so we wont need ICSI and will be having IVF.
My next AF is due on the 19th and i am booked in for 9th sep for needles appt and to start DR!!!!! YAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.
Cannot believe it! we are both in shock that its actually happening at last!! so i have updated my ticker but that may change if af is late! lol.
I assume if af is late i will still have needles appt on the 9th sep and test on a orange or something? lol.
Also as i have had surgery for cervical pre cancerous cells, they are going to do a mock transfer during the time im on meds. I am sooo scared of it being agony like my HSG years ago as it was the insertion of a catheter that was agonising so they are going to see how the mock transfer goes and if its still horrific they are going to book me for a cervical dilation but i really hope i can bite my tongue and get through it as really dont want anymore delays but would also not want a painful transfer as it would reduce implantation of our embies.
xxx


----------



## Doodar

Yay AQ I'm so pleased for you. It's great to be given dates. It gives you something to work towards. You could ask for valium during your mock transfer, they do sometimes give it or they can give you sedation to help you relax during transfer. Hope it all goes ok hun :thumbup:

Mags really hope you get the go ahead for ivf hun (god that sounds awful but you know what I mean) It would be awful to be geared up for it and then be let down at the last hurdle. :hugs:

Loopy I'm thinking of giving acupunture a go this time. You'll have to let me know how you get on :thumbup: have you had it before?

ST good luck with your councelling session hun. Everyone who does egg share has to have councelling. I don't think it's offered during a normal cycle unless your really struggling to come to terms with it, then it's there if needed and its offered if you have a failed cycle or MC.

:wave: to the rest of you lovely ladies.

I will update my details as soon as I have dates. Not much to report yet really. 2 weeks today for review apt, can't come quick enough.


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Doodar. I was thinking of getting some valium from my GP prior to mock transfer and taking a couple before it? then if i get thru it on that i should be ok.
I want to try and reduce the pain as iv im writhing around in agony like when i had my hsg, they will stop and book me in for a dilation which i dnt want as means more delays.
Not long till your appt. Is it to see the next step? xxx


----------



## Doodar

Yeah it's just a failed review apt to talk over why the last cycle failed. I'm guessing they can't tell me, it will just be the same as the other apt's. Will plan the next step and hopefully book in for treatment next month. Hoping AF isn't going to mess me around though, she is here again and it's only been 7 days since the last one finished and that lasted 10 days, which is really unusal for me. I'm usually bob on 28 day cycles.


----------



## africaqueen

I am usually spot on 28-29 days too so hope it stays the same for this coming cycle so i can call clinic an get meds ordered! lol. I am so nervous!
I really hope you get a good plan of action at your review appt. Must be hard to keep going through it all. I really pray we get 1st time lucky so my poor mum has a chance of seeing it xxx


----------



## Doodar

You certainly deserve it hun :thumbup: I'll keep everything I possibly can crossed for you. Nothing to be nervous about, honestly it isn't as bad as what you think it's going to be.


----------



## africaqueen

I think its the fear of the unknown isnt it really? soon be into it tho. yaaay xxx


----------



## Doodar

That's exactly what it is hun, but you'll be fine, honest. When that box of meds arrives you'll be shocked. It's absolutely huge, prepare yourself and the big needles are just for mixing, you don't inject yourself with those. When I first saw them I said there is no way I am having that stuck in me, I was ready to throw the towel in. I didn't care how much I had wasted on drugs, but the nurse reassured me you just mix with big ones and jab with the smaller ones Phew!!


----------



## africaqueen

Oh well thats good! thanks for forewarning as i would prob panic like i have done with everything so far! lol. I am not scared of needles but not a fan of watching them go in so my diabetic friend is going to inject me as she is a pro! lol.
Off to bed now so sweet dreams an be on tomorrow xxx


----------



## amirini

How long after starting BCP do you guys start Stimming? I started my pack yesterday!


----------



## fluffystar

ST &#8211; We had our treatment info appointment at Herts and essex on tues and they stress that we do have a counselling appointment if we want to use it. Perhaps as you are ES its mandatory?

AQ &#8211; I also had a mock transfer last IVF cycle as I had had an opp for pre cancerous cells and my HSG was really difficult and nearly abandoned due to catheter problems. I was worried they wouldn&#8217;t get through with IVF but they said it was absolutely fine and the HSG procedure has obviously made the opening in the cervix bigger.

fluffy x


----------



## schoolteacher

AQ-really pleased you have a start date now! Can't wait to get one!
Doodar-I hope you appt comes along quick and you can get going!
Fluffystar-yay another person at h&E! do you know when you are starting? x

AFM-as you know counselling appointment today-but also waiting for a phone call about sti blood test results. It's so ridiculous but because I keep thinking something is gonna go wrong and they say we can't egg share, I keep thinking they are gonna ring and say I have a serious sti like hiv!!!! how silly is that because I know that I haven't! just my imagination running wild as I know that if we can't egg share they we basically cant have ivf/icsi at all because we will never be able to afford it. So basically no children ever. I even dreamed last night that they rang up and said there was something wrong with the results but then I woke up! x :(


----------



## rosababy

fluffy, excellent news! That's exactly why they do that mock transfer...now you're good to go!

schoolteacher, not a day goes by when thoughts like those go through my head. I'm a worrier! I'm SURE everything will be fine with your blood tests. Good luck with your appt today! Every appt we have is a step closer to our :baby:


----------



## loopylew2

Doodar said:


> Loopy I'm thinking of giving acupunture a go this time. You'll have to let me know how you get on :thumbup: have you had it before?
> 
> I have had it before many moons ago, though i am ashamed to say i dont remember what it was for and if it worked....Boo for old brain...:dohh: I will definitely let you know how this one goes.....
> AQ hooray for dates..:happydance:
> 
> Hi and :hugs: to everybody
> Gosh this journey sure has its ups and downs, got my Fsh and Lh back today. 15 months ago it was terrific at 5.5 and 2.4 now its 10.5 and 4.. not sure how thats gonna bode for meds was hoping i wouldnt have to take many...as anyone else got relatively high fsh leves if so what were you told...???


----------



## loopylew2

Hi Zowiey can you put my details on the fron aswell please, ive just copied and pasted what i put down before..



name. louisa
Age: Me 41 oh 43
*Location:milton keynes
Reason for infertility:tubal reversal july 10 blocked tube feb 11
Years TTC: 1 Years 
Treatment to date:clomid 3 months, hsg which revealed blocked tube 
Bloods - Hiv Hep C & B Chlamydia all fine FSH 10.5 LH 4

Lou*


----------



## zowiey

updated for you School teacher and loopylew2!

xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining yoiur thread but I am due to start my next IVF cycle with ICSI september or October.

Me 30 DH 31
TTC 2 years
Unexplained infertlility 
Clomid 5 months all BFN
First IVF June 2011 - 11 eggs but zero fertilisation (could be subtle problem with egg, sperm, both or neither)
2nd IVF September / October depending on arrival of af


----------



## loopylew2

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining yoiur thread but I am due to start my next IVF cycle with ICSI september or October.
> 
> Me 30 DH 31
> TTC 2 years
> Unexplained infertlility
> Clomid 5 months all BFN
> First IVF June 2011 - 11 eggs but zero fertilisation (could be subtle problem with egg, sperm, both or neither)
> 2nd IVF September / October depending on arrival of af

Hello and welcome....thats a lot of eggs for nothing to happen...are they changing protocol this time...???
lou


----------



## wifey29

Hi Zowie, 

Just a few details for the first page...

Name: Karen and Mark
Age: 27 and 30
TTC: since Sept 2009
Reason For Infertility: Severe male factor
Tests: All my bloods clear, HSG was perfect.
Treatment: About to start ICSI, down regging to start around 5th Sept. Egg collection should be end of Sept or first week of Oct.

Had some good news yesterday, DH's count is back up to 3 million. Massive improvement from last month's 140k!


----------



## fluffystar

ST &#8211; Hey herts&essex buddy! I'm on day 4 at the moment and doing short protocol on next cycle so have to ring when get next AF. Well, that could be anything fro 26-40 days so who know when im starting! Oh to have a predictable body! If I was to guess though I would think AF will come around sep1st and then I should start stimms on cd3 I think? I did the long protocol last time at H&E so not as familiar with the procedure this time!

How did your appointment go today?

Loopylew &#8211; I don't know too much about fsh levels im afraid?! I think mine was around 6 last year.

Cvaeh &#8211; hi!!

Wifey &#8211; great news on the swimmers!

fluffy xx


----------



## africaqueen

Fluffy- Thank you for that. I hope the same applies for me during transfer then  x

Hi to everyone else and i cnt wait for us all to get started! sooo excited now! x

So exhausted today as been in the hospital all day with my mum. she is very poorly and on oxygen and a IV now. Dr said things are very advanced now... i am so upset but hope she regains enough strength to come to a baby shop with me and select a few outfits and toys so i can tell our future babies that their nan picked them out xxx


----------



## zowiey

oh I'm so sorry, :hugs: I really hope your mum can manage a trip with you, that would be such a nice thing to do. You are very brave and strong, huge :hugs: for you
xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Schoolteacher-I've had the same nightmares, been crapping myself thinking I've got HIV :haha: and been really worried about my amh levels lol does anyone know what a normal amh level is? Also councilling is mandatory for people doing egg sharing because of the possibility of contact from the ''egg'' in 18 years xx


----------



## Red sox gal

Hi ladies, I was also wondering if I could join your thread, we starting meds for our 1st and only er on the 19th. Hoping that despite my higher fsh level I will produce enough eggs for a couple cycles.

Me 29 & OH 35
TTC 17 cycles
Endo and secondary infertility
Have tried clomid for 2 cycles before being accepted into IVF program, previously we have tried the miracle pregnancy diet, massage therapy and just about any other methods we could find.
1st IVF cycle starting 8/19 so nervous yet really excited any and all advice welcome.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Loopylew

We are doing the same protocol next time but combining it with ICSI. They think we have a subtle problem with the egg, sperm or both. Both the egg and sperm looked good before they were put together. They also said it could have just been bad luck. I am petriified that its all going to happen again next cycle becasue it would explain why we haven't been able to concieve naturally for the last 2 years.


----------



## Tinks85

Wow, things are moving so fast, I am struggling to keep up with everyone :dohh:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:for dates AQ and Zowie:happydance::happydance::happydance: So jealous :haha:

AQ - I am so sorry to hear your mum has taken a turn for the worst. Think of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Annie - Good luck for the your first appointment at the new clinic. Really hope it brings you luck. Must be so hard hun x

Its just a quick post from me girls so sorry for the lack of personals. No news my end, still waiting for the hospital to call to say they have done the test thaw :growlmad:

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:

Here are my details Zowie, just copied and pasted from the last ones we did hehe - 

Name: Tinks85
Age: Me 26 DH 31
Location: Blackpool, UK
Reason for infertility: Male factor - <1M/ml
Years TTC: 2 Years
Treatment to date:
Bloods - All ok
AMH - 39
HyCosy - Tubes clear
Banked sperm - 20/07/2011
Sperm currently being thawed to check it can survive. Please be strong.
Next stage:
Banking more sperm 22/08/2011
Hoping to start treatment Sep/Oct 11


----------



## loopylew2

Cvaeh its really so heartbreaking...we go into this with hope and prayers and not one tiny bit of control.. so terrifying.... fingers crossed it works this time.....xxxxx

lou


----------



## loopylew2

welcome Red Sox Gal...why first and only and whats your Fsh level....xxxx

Hi Tinks hope you have a good weekend too

Hi to all today

lou


----------



## Red sox gal

Loopylew,

We will only get one er due to the program that we are involved in. They are covering a large portion of the costs, but I do not have a choice in the type of treatment I will receive. They are comparing mini IVF to traditional IVF and I will also find out on the 19th which arm of the study I'm in. My fsh level was at a 12 and they warned me that we may only get 3-4 good eggs. Ty for welcoming me into ur group.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Red sox gal and cvaeh nice to see you in here ;-)

Hi to everyone else and thank you for msgs of support x

My mum took a turn for the worse last night and oxygen levels dropped very low so Dr had to sort it out and has managed to stablise it for now but she is very very ill.
It is only the thought of getting pregnant soon that is keeping me going to be honest xxx


----------



## loopylew2

AQ :hugs::hugs: to you and your family....life can really suck sometimes.....:sad1:

lou


----------



## fluffystar

AQ &#8211; Sorry she is so ill. It will be lovely if she can come with you and pick something out. Sending you hugs xx

Red sox gal &#8211; Hi there!

fluffy x


----------



## loopylew2

Red sox gal said:


> Loopylew,
> 
> We will only get one er due to the program that we are involved in. They are covering a large portion of the costs, but I do not have a choice in the type of treatment I will receive. They are comparing mini IVF to traditional IVF and I will also find out on the 19th which arm of the study I'm in. My fsh level was at a 12 and they warned me that we may only get 3-4 good eggs. Ty for welcoming me into ur group.

Sounds good, and remember it only takes one egg to make that bean.....:happydance:


----------



## zowiey

All Updated!

AQ, sending you and your family huge :hugs:

Hello and welcome to red sox gal :wave:

Afm, I'm on a bit of a rollercoaster at the moment. For the last few days I have been on a high, and excited really excited to start, yet today I'm feeling very scared and negative. Now I know this is normal for me, I'm a bit :wacko:! But is anyone else feeling like they want to just get it over and done with, regardless of whether it works or not? I think I'm just slowly losing my mind! Lord knows what I'll be like once I start on the drugs!
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

zowiey said:


> All Updated!
> 
> AQ, sending you and your family huge :hugs:
> 
> Hello and welcome to red sox gal :wave:
> 
> Afm, I'm on a bit of a rollercoaster at the moment. For the last few days I have been on a high, and excited really excited to start, yet today I'm feeling very scared and negative. Now I know this is normal for me, I'm a bit :wacko:! But is anyone else feeling like they want to just get it over and done with, regardless of whether it works or not? I think I'm just slowly losing my mind! Lord knows what I'll be like once I start on the drugs!
> xxx

I feel the exact same Zowiey!:wacko:
Really excited but just want to be at the point of using a pregnancy test and knowing one way or the other! lol. Its natural to feel this way as we dont actually want IVF, we want the end positive result:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

fluffystar said:


> ST  Hey herts&essex buddy! I'm on day 4 at the moment and doing short protocol on next cycle so have to ring when get next AF. Well, that could be anything fro 26-40 days so who know when im starting! Oh to have a predictable body! If I was to guess though I would think AF will come around sep1st and then I should start stimms on cd3 I think? I did the long protocol last time at H&E so not as familiar with the procedure this time!
> 
> How did your appointment go today?
> 
> fluffy xx

Hello! It was just a counselling appointment-it went fine, was good to talk about stuff but wasn't anything I hadn't already considered in my own mind. I'm a bit annoyed as clinic was meant to ring on friday with the last of my test results but didn't! just waiting on those and if alls good then hopefully they will find a reipient quickly and I can get started on next cycle too -AF also expected around 1st sept!!!! tho I have the same problem as you-my cycles differ a lot!x


----------



## schoolteacher

hello to all and especially new people!
Red sox gal-I remember you from a few months back in other threads!

AQ-you sound like you are being strong but I can't imagine how hard it must be...x
Maybe if your mum can't get to the shops you could go and buy some baby clothes and then show them to her if that's possible. Then she could say or point to the ones she likes the best, and then when your baby wears it you can say that 'it was mums favourite outfit' .
x


----------



## loopylew2

zowiey said:


> All Updated!
> 
> 
> Afm, I'm on a bit of a rollercoaster at the moment. For the last few days I have been on a high, and excited really excited to start, yet today I'm feeling very scared and negative. Now I know this is normal for me, I'm a bit :wacko:! But is anyone else feeling like they want to just get it over and done with, regardless of whether it works or not? I think I'm just slowly losing my mind! Lord knows what I'll be like once I start on the drugs!
> xxx

Oh god yes...so excited one minute then absolutely bricking it the next!!! i actually had a bottle of wine with DH cause i was feeling so down and i havnt touched a drop in about 2 months...!!!..I sound like such a lush..lol

lou


----------



## schoolteacher

princess_1991 said:


> Schoolteacher-I've had the same nightmares, been crapping myself thinking I've got HIV :haha: and been really worried about my amh levels lol does anyone know what a normal amh level is? Also councilling is mandatory for people doing egg sharing because of the possibility of contact from the ''egg'' in 18 years xx

princess-they were meant to ring me on friday with the rest of the results but they didn't so now I really am worried!
When they rang 2 weeks ago with the first lot of results she mentioned my amh came out 'nice and high' which is want they want and what they expected because i'm fairly young (27)

I think the 'normal' range for amh is between 5 and 15 but the higher the better. With amh you want a high result and for anyone interested in fsh-you want a low result!

Here is a bit more on fsh
From a Zita West fertility book:
FSH levels are a good indication of ovarian reserve, less than 6 is excellent, 6-8 good; 9-10 fair; 11-13 diminished reserve.

Neither of my 2 fertility books mention amh-I think it must be a fairly new test.
x


----------



## africaqueen

Schoolteacher- Thank you. That is a idea if she cant make it to the shops. I was thinking of taking a catalog in to show my mum and asking her to choose stuff from that too. Either way our children are going to have something from their nan  

How many of us are due to start Down regulating around the 9th sep? wanna get my cycle buddies together! haha xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome red sox gal :flower: Just want to wish you loads of luck for your upcoming treatment and as loopylew says, it only takes 1 :winkwink:

ST, sorry the clinic are messing you around, its a nighmare waiting for a call :nope: I am sure all you test are fine but that does not make you feel any better, does it? If you are like me I can help but think the worst and cant get past that stage in my head. Hope they call soon :thumbup: I will be thinking high for you.

Zowie, I think that is normal hun, I know I am feeling like that and I dont have dates yet. Take one day at a time and go with it. We have to try to stay possitve I guess :hugs: We can all go crazy together :haha:

AQ, sorry to hear more bad news about your mum. One way or another she will choose some outfits :thumbup:

There is a small chance we could starting around then AQ but TBH I think its more than likely going to a cycle after that :thumbup:

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone is well.


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 

OMG its 1mth 2 days till i start DR! well if AF shows on time that is! lol. Cnt believe how close we are to the rollercoaster! my friends were planning a day trip to alton towers for halloween and i was 'ooh yeah be good' and then i was 'errr no cnt make it cos maybe pregnant! haha.

Hope everyone has had a nice wkend. My 9 days off work have gone waaay too fast and back to work tomorrow :-( booooo. Been nice having the time tho and also a good thing due to how sick my mum has got. She is a lil better than the previous night so hoping she can regain enough strength over the next few days to be able to come home and live her days out with us where she belongs xxx


----------



## princess_1991

ST- thanks for that, i thought everyone had forgot about my post lol, i still have had no phone call so they lied when they said theyd give me a call in a couple of days :haha: the only thing im thinking with yours is obviously there gunna ring you to tell you your amh level but maybe when it comes to hiv etc they dont have to ring you unless it comes back bad :shrug:

AQ- ive been doing that too, im tryin to plan a trip to alton towers or drayton manor before i get pregnant but its my friends 18th in october nd i was like yeah we'll go clubbin blah blah then im like ummm actually i might be pregnant so i cant :haha: its kinda awkward when you plan ahead :dohh:

hope everyones ok otherwise, still no update for me, suppose no news is good news but now im sick of waiting :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - Boooooo to work. Its good news that your mum may be able to come home soon :thumbup: You will be DR before you know it :happydance::happydance:

Princess - sorry you are still waiting for your clinic to call, I know how frustrating it is as I am still waiting for news also. All we seem to do is wait :dohh:

It is very hard to plan anything as we just dont know what our positions will be next year. I haven't been putting anything on hold but everyone is aware of the situ.

No news with me, started opks for this cycle. Hoping for a nice 28 day cycle again so keep your fx :winkwink:


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon everyone and :hi: :howdy: to the new joiners!

Went camping this weekend for the first time. Interesting experience. :witch: was 4 days late this cycle but did turn up eventually. So, base scan and mock embryo transfer tomorrow. 2 weeks until we start down reg. Then there's a bit of a wait until the injections start. It seems clinics have their own systems for when they start various stages but the sprays are day 21 for me. 

I've not been tested for amh but my fsh was fine at 3.7. I don't think a lot of places do that test.


----------



## princess_1991

thanks tinks, the waiting around with ttc and assisted conception is so awful! i often wonder how i havent lost my mind by now :wacko:

trasks i lovee camping, well i did, me and my bessie used to go every school holiday when we were kids with her parents and still went as teenagers, until we lost her 6 months ago :cry:, i havent been since nd dont really wanna, its just not the same :cry:

ALL I WANT IS A BLOODY START DATE :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Traskey

Aww, Princess, so sorry to hear about your best friend. That's tough. I enjoyed the camping but didn't sleep so well (not surprising really with my bad spine). 

When are you seeing the FS for your next step?


----------



## princess_1991

just waiting for the blood tests to come back and then wait to be matched up with someone, so once thats done we can start DR, its just waiting to get there, going by there website i worked it out the amount of weeks they said i had to wait for things and by my calculations i should have my ET on october the 5th, but again thats hopefully and IF everything goes to plan :) xx


----------



## zowiey

Hi Ladies :wave:

Hope everyone had a fab weekend?

Isn't it crazy how we are so close to starting, but yet everything seems so far away! 2 weeks today until our next fs, I should be having my scan and bloods done next week, then it's only 4 weeks today until I start with the drugs! :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok?
xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

I HATE WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M SO FED UP WITH WAITING WAITING WAITING! :wacko: 

Couldn't sleep last night and cried to my dh because im sure something going to go wrong somewhere along the line. As me egg sharing is dependent on my blood tests results I'm convinvced something will be wrong and I won't be able to egg share. STILL WAITING FOR CLINIC TO RING!!!!!!
If I can't egg share then I can't have ivf full stop as will never be able to afford it.:cry:
DH doesn't understand my worries, he just says that im always thinking the worst, but I'm thinking at the mo thats it's better to prepare myself for the worst and then be pleased when all is ok. Oh dear I clearly lacking pma as I don't always think in this way honestly! If I could only get a date then I might start to believe that I'm actually going to have ivf as I don't believe it at the moment.


----------



## princess_1991

ST - nearly everything you write is asif i was writing with my own words, i hate being in limbo when so much is riding on the egg sharing decision xx


----------



## amirini

Can Someone private messege me the answer to this question: I have started BCP but dont want to start stimming untill Mid to lat Sept.. Do you think i will stay on BCP till then? When my RE gave me the pills he made sure to tell me not to take the dummy pills at the end, just to start a new pack. if im starting a new pack that take me into my cunfort zone of early - mid sept..


----------



## Traskey

Sorry, don't know the answer to that question.

ST and Princess, i'm sorry that you are feeling in limbo. I really hope that you get some answers soon. I know there's such a wait for eggs that you'd think they'd be jumping on it to get going!


----------



## Tinks85

I love camping, we normally go a couple of times a year :thumbup:

Sorry about your freind princess, life can be so cruel sometimes :hugs:

ST, can you not call the clinic and chase the results? Might out your mind at rest a little. As I am typing this I am thinking I should take my own adive :haha: 

Traskey, at my clinic you start on cd21 as well but they dont use the spray, you have the first drug by injections as well. Its so strange how all the clinics work different. 

Zowie, 4 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

Amirini, sorry but I cant advise you hun, I hope one fo the other girls can help.


----------



## Delly

Hi Ladies, sorry been away for a while so much going on with the thread.

Right been sniffing syranel for some strange reason i thought it was Burselin) now since 1st aug, no real side affects other than having an AF from hell and the odd headache but have put that down to stress as alot going on. I choose my wedding dress at the weekend and feels real now . 

Off on hols this weekend and sooo looking forward to it.

I hope that my period comes on time next time as it is all go from there and will start the injetions yahoooo. 

Love to you all.

Dee x


----------



## Doodar

Hello ladies,

Just popping in to say :hi:.

ST know what you mean about the waiting. I'm sick of waiting, feel like my life for the past two years has been hold, just wait after wait after wait. Think I'm gonna crack up if it doesn't work this time round. Time is really dragging for me, only one week and two days till apt but it feels like a lifetime away. Just want to get going again.

Have a fab holiday Delly :thumbup:

Not much planned for today. Moving house next month so just gonna pack up a few boxes of non essential items.


----------



## Tinks85

Delly, glad you aren't suffering to much with the spray but sorry about the AF from hell :hugs: Yay for your wedding dress though :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Can I ask waht it is like or is it hushed up?

Doodar, good luck packing. You do have a lot going on dont you? :wacko:


----------



## Traskey

Delly, sorry the witch was a hellish one. I was warned it could be normal, light or heavy. Sounds like you got the nasty one. :wohoo: though on the wedding dress, how exciting!

Doodar, good luck with the house move. 

Tinks, how you doing today.

:hugs: for everyone else.

AFM, had my mock transfer and baseline scan and all was well. It doesn't hurt at all and everything was fine so sprays start in 13 days :dance: We are all clear to go on attempt number one :wohoo:


----------



## Tinks85

Trasky, glad all went well. You must feel so relieved that you have the all clear to start. How exciting and scary all at the same time :thumbup:

Really pleased to hear that the moch transfer didn't hurt as well, was a little worried about that.

I am ok, feeling very impatient today and quite highly strung but thats just the way things are with ac I guess. Think I should get a possitve opk tomorrow but really doing it so I know when to expect AF rather than timing :sex:


----------



## schoolteacher

hello all!

trask-how exciting! brilliant news now that you know you are definately definately starting round one!!!! Whoop! and that's icsi isn't it? (and the only round you will need fx!)

Delly-enjoy your hol! where u off to? (sorry if you have already said!) Im off camping for a week in the New Forest on friday, can't wait! whilst we are away on the Sunday, will be our one year wedding anniversary! I love weddings!!!!!!!!!! how exciting about your dress-I would love to wear my dress again and I would give anything to repeat the whole day again!! (but not pay for it again, eek!)

Doodar-I can't imagine the amount of waiting that you must have had what with you going onto round 4. I also can't imagine having to go through 3+ rounds..... Best of luck for this time, will you get a start date at your upcoming appt?

Tinks-Hey, hows u?

princess-still waiting for results?

AFM-I finallay got a call today from the clinic! all my blood test results were fine and they have a potential donor recipeint for my eggs! they are just waiting to hear back from the lady on onfo about her cycle then if it's all good they will call me friday to book me in to get started! I'm on cd10 at the mo so I hope I can start next cyle???

I'm on metformin at the mo and boy it's a bitch! the side effects are so horrible and all I can say is it's a good job i'm on school hols as I wouldn't be able to work! I have had lots of nasuea and tummy pains from them :(
The tummy pains got so bad last night and this morning that I was in agony-so I went to doctors just now as was getting worried it could be something else and not the metformin at all!?
Doc said it could be the metformin causing ibs type symptoms :( well that's just great!!!
So as silly as it seems I'm now on more drugs (mebeverine) to try and control the pain of the side effects from the metformin! I'm worried this is gonna spoil our camping trip as i'm really feeling sick every single day!! oh well hopefully these news tablets will kick in soon and also when I mentioned to the clinic they said if i was really struggling I could go back down to one a day instead of 2.

PS. sorry for the moan, I really am happy that my results our back and that we have a possible recipient!


----------



## princess_1991

wheyy ST glad your moving somewhere,

yupp im still waiting, havent been thinkin bout it much with all these riots going on, got caught up in one yesterday, i only went to do a bit of shopping, it was awful!!

Hi to everyone :D xx


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies :wave:

I just re read my last post, and if it wasn't posted in assissted conception, then it could be taken in entirley the wrong way! "4 weeks today until I start the drugs!" :haha:

Anyway hope everyone is ok? Has anyone heard from Africa Queen? Hope she's ok?
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yay ST, I know you were so worried about all the tests so I am super happy that they have all come back ok. We know they will be but it doesn't stop us from worrying does it? Happy to see that they have someone you could egg share with. Hopefully that means you'll be starting soon. Sorry that the metformin is making you so sick though :(

Princess, it's awful out and about. Sorry you got caught up in it. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Traskey

Nope, not heard from AQ. Hope her mum's ok.

Zowiey, how are you doing? Less than a month until the drugs start :haha: :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!

Im back from the Big Chill and my little three ohh birthday celebrations! 

Tonight we had our PIE... Here's my post from my journo... 

OXFORD FERTILTY UNIT PRESENTATION UNIT. 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/WP_000223.jpg

So the presentation was quite informative and by Mr Tim Childs, they ran through what to expect and the process. Most of which I knew already thanks to my lovely IVF friends. The next step now is for Mr S to have a new SA done, me to have my Rubella immune test and up to date FSH bloods. Im a bit pissed off with myself that I didnt get the FSH done with this cycle as this has delayed us :brat: We also need to make an appointment for our pre-treatment consultation, which Im hoping to get around CD10 so that I can also have the Trial Egg Collection and scan. Fingers crossed it will all coincide and I can start with that cycle. I'll be ringing tomorrow to make the appointment hopefully for week commemcing 5th September. I also need to chase to see if our funding has come through. We also have MORE forms to full out

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/WP_000224.jpg

So.... thats that.... hoping that I have more news for you tomorrow xxx 

I have read through all that I have missed but its sooo much to take in. I'll make sure I keep up to date. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Zowiey - Heres my info xxx 

Name: Samba
Age: Me 30 DH 30
Location: Oxfordshire/Warwickshire, UK (I live in Warks but have a Oxon postcode)
Reason for infertility: Secondary infertility with MF
Years TTC: 3yrs
Treatment to date:
Bloods - :thumbup: 
Scan - :thumbup:
HSG - :thumbup:
6 cycles of clomid 50mg 
PIE 10th August. 
Next Stage - DH : New SA & HIV/HEP bloods Me : Rubella bloods and FSH Bloods for Consultation Meeting, Trial Egg Transfer and form filling hopefully week commencing 5th Sept.


----------



## Traskey

Yay Samba, great news. Glad that the PIE was good and that you are moving forward with your cycle. 

Hope you get an appointment soon :)


----------



## Tinks85

Sory you are not well ST :hugs::hugs::hugs: Are you taking the metformin for IVF? Sorry if you have already said. I take mebeverine for ibs but it doesn't seem to do much TBH. Fx you have more luck with it though :thumbup: So glad all you tests came back fine and you ahve been matched up :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Princess - must be so scary being so close to the riots :nope:

Zowie :haha::haha::haha: we all sound like addicts going on about needles and sniffing things :haha:

Sam - glad PIE went well and fx things get moving for you now. I see you signed the papers :thumbup: Bit of a bumber that you have missed the FHS blood test this cycle though but you can be on count down now.

Traskey - How are you hun?

I am still waiting to hear about the thaw, it will be 4!!!!!!!! weeks in a few days. I think I will call on Monday if I haven't heard.


----------



## schoolteacher

hey all!
Just a quick one to say that I had to go into A and E last night! The abdominal pains I have been having got way worse during the night and I was writhing in agony. DH just got out of bed about 4 as said 'right that's it we are going to the hospital!' bless him. A first they thought bad reaction to the metformin but blood tests showed inflammation of my stomach. The pain was so bad it was in waves like contractions every 15 secs or so high up and central in my tummy. Then they thought could be gall stones!! had an ultrasound on liver, kidneys everything but came back clear, thankfully! All this and we meant to be going on holiday tommorrow!
Anyhow so they think the inflammation is maybe a gastritis type thing normally caused by smoking, drinking or stress. Well seeing as I don't do the first 2, it must be stress!
Now dosed up on codeine and some other drug. However still in soooo much pain :(
Sorry not responding to any other posts today-off camping tommorrow...which I hope I will be alright for.... See you all in a week!
xxx


----------



## Tinks85

ST - that sounds awfull. You make sure you rest and take care of yourself. Really hope you still manage to go away :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Good morning ladies, ive just got back from a few days with my brother in bournemouth...couldnt have picked better weather...sheer bliss...
Schoolteacher Hope you feel better for your camping ..
Tinks thats a really long wait when were already waiting for so much..!!
Sambatiki, good luck with the form filling and hopefully everything else is just gonna fall into place....
lou


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone

ST, that sounds like a nightmare, poor you :( Hope the codeine is making things a little better but fingers crossed you are well enough to go on holiday still. 

Tinks, they are taking ages. I really hope they do the thaw soon :hugs:

Loopylew, glad you had a nice break visiting your brother at the seaside :)

Nothing going on with me, just working and waiting for down reg to start.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Still waiting to make my appointment as OFU hasnt received my NHS funding yet. Im still hoping to get an appointment week commencing 5th September but Im starting to think that we might be waiting another cycle. 

ST - Hope you feel better soon. Sounds like you're in a lot of pain :hugs:

Tinks - Hope things start moving for you soon.

Loopy - Glad you had a nice break

Trask - Im counting down the days with you xx 

Hope everyone is all ok, and hope you have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Traskey

Aww, i want them to get your funding now. Need more cycle buddies and frankly, we've all waited long enough already :grr: Waiting sucks :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Trasj - Couldnt agree more! My doctors have confirmed we have the funding its just the sodding paperwork! :grr: We cant book any appointments until theyve received it.


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies Just had my journal moved over to LTTC and I see you all over there I'm off to stalk!


----------



## Traskey

Sambatiki said:


> Trasj - Couldnt agree more! My doctors have confirmed we have the funding its just the sodding paperwork! :grr: We cant book any appointments until theyve received it.

Ack! Booooooooooooooo. Come up people, press the send button. Samba needs to get started. 

Did they say at your info evening why there is such a long gap between down reg and starting injections? Looks to be about 3 weeks.


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - Yes it is 3 weeks and I think thats just how long it takes. I think you get monitored dont you to see if the linnings right etc near the end dont you?


----------



## Traskey

Yep, there's a scan a couple of days before egg collection to check the egg size. Some places start the injections after two weeks but i'm happy to go with whatever they tell me!


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - I bet its also better for their timing of things also xx Their success rates are pretty impressive though arent they! :thumbup:


----------



## Tinks85

Loopylew - glad you had a nice break, bet it went too fast though :haha:

Sam - I hope they get your funding sorted soon, there always seemes to be something to wait for :growlmad:

Traskey & Sam - At my clinic you dont have any drugs for the first 20 days of your cycle and then you inject from CD21. I think you have a scan and bloods before you start the first injection. Is that the same as your clinic?

Hay Doodar - will work my way over to your journel v.soon :thumbup:

No news with me except looking forward to the mountain of chinese food I am going to consume tonight :haha:


----------



## zowiey

Hey ladies!

Samba, so sorry the hospital is taking it's time, sooo frustrating! Just updating your details now....

Has anyone else been advised to get a pre payment card fpr your prescriptions? We've been told to get a 3 month one, it's £29.10, but the scripts for all 5 I'll need should be £37, so it's saving a bit of money!

Hope you all have a good weekend!
xxx


----------



## Tinks85

I have been wondering about that Zowie. The info says we will have to pay perscription charges but I wasn't sure how many items and how many £7.40 it would add up to. Not that I mind paying of course.

Will be looking into a 3 month card then once we get the go ahead, if the clinic every does the test thaw :dohh:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all doing ok? Im still sitting back and just waiting for this cycle to finish so we can get started again at last. Its all such a big waiting game isnt it! We are going away to Wales tomorrow for a week and am loking forward to just chilling for a while before all the treatment starts.

Trask & Sam - I downregulated for 3 weeks before starting stim injections. I started DRing around cd21 then AF was delayed by a few days due to drugs, which seemed to happen to a lot of women so dont worry if that happens. When AF arrived they made me wait a week before getting me in for a scan to start the stimms. They mentioned something about that being an NHS thing and that you can generally start stimms sooner if private!? So I started stimms on cd7 of my next cycle but in effect my hormones were on hold due to the DR drugs. All in all 3 weeks DRing and then started with the stimms. Hope that helps!

Fluffy x


----------



## Tinks85

Have a lovely time Wales fluffystair. Where abouts are you going? We have friends that live in Llanfaifechan in North Wales and its gorgeous around there :thumbup:

Hope you can get cracking on your 2nd (and final :winkwink:) cycle asap :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Fluffy. That sounds the same as our unit too. I start the nasal spray on 22nd August but don't start injections until 14th September. So a 3 week down reg.

Thanks for the tip about af possibly being delayed. 

Zowiey, they didn't mention about the prepayment card but if that's the costs then it makes sense to get one. 

Ooooo, tip city in here today. Thanks girls :dance:


----------



## Tinks85

I was getting confused as I am not getting a nasal spray, I will be DR with buserelin injections, not a spray. Its weird how all the clinics work differently :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

I'm thinking the less injections the better Tinks! I am such a needle scaredy cat :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Fluffy - Thanks for the info! Have a fab time in Wales.

I hadnt even thought about the prescription charges... how much roughly is the prescription on the NHS?

Tinks - YIKES on having to inject the whole way through. :shock: Im quite sure Im going to be a sniffer! :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

They have never mentioned a spray, I have just read about other girls having it :shrug:

perscriptions are £7.40 per item in England. I dont know what they will class as an item though?


----------



## Sambatiki

Tinks - Yeah I know about the £7.40 but wonder how they do it? Which county are you in?


----------



## Tinks85

I am in Lancashire :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

oooh miles away from me xxx


----------



## Tinks85

I am from most people :haha: everyone seems to be from the south or midlands way. Proberly why my clinic is working differently to others.


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to wish everyone well as I won't be on for a wk or so. My mum died on monday nite and I'm utterly devastated xxx


----------



## Doodar

Oh AQ Sweetheart. I am so so sorry. I can't begin to imagine what your going through, just know that we are here for you hunny whenever you need us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Aq- Im so so sorry thinking of you at this terrible and difficult time xxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Well ive missed a couple of days and seems like ive been missing loads! 

First off AQ im so so sorry to hear about your mom passing, things must be so difficult for you atm without the ivf to worry about too, hope your coping ok :hugs: 

Seems like everyones off on their hols, im jealous lol! 

Cant search through to reply to what people have been saying cuz im on my iphone but will have a butchers tomorrow when km on the computter :thumbup:

Hope your all ok 

Xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - I had a week off and this thread went mental :haha: SO tricky trying to catch up.


----------



## 4magpies

AQ I am so so sorry. Condolences for your loss. Thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Ahaa sam isnt it just its even more of a pain when you cant go back nd see what was written while sending a reply lol xx


----------



## loopylew2

AQ i am really sorry for your loss...cannot even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now...will say a prayer for you and your family...so devastating....:cry::cry:

Louisa


----------



## loopylew2

Tinks just reading abut chinese food made me feel hungry...hope you enjoyed it...
Zowiey i wish all i had to pay for was the prescription charges!!! that would be so nice...lol 
Each medicine is a separate charge regardless of the number of each one....

Hi to everyone today...:hugs:

lou


----------



## wifey29

AQ, I'm so so sorry. I don't think that there's anything I can say that will make you feel better, but know that you and your family are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Traskey

Aww Aq, I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you are coping. Look after yourself and we will see you when you can. 

Sending you and your family lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

I may have imagined this but i'm sure the nurse told me that they send us the nasal sprays in the post. She said not to panic about the size of the box! They told me how to do the spray over the phone and said to look on Youtube if I still wasn't sure.


----------



## Tinks85

QA - I am so sorry to hear your news. You and your family are in my thoughts :hugs::hugs:

Good old u tube hey Traskey??? :haha: I must admit I checked out the injections on there and it is helpfull, interesting and a little amusing :winkwink:


----------



## Traskey

Hehe, yeah Youtube. One of these days my job will be on there, if it isn't already and i'll be redundant :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

What is it you do hun? If you dont mind me asking, dont worry if you dont want to say :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you. I did manage to take a sheet of baby bangles from argos catalog and my brave mum choose one so bought it for our future child xxx


----------



## Traskey

Aww, that's a lovely idea AQ. I'm sure she will be with you on your journey still and smiling when you get your bfp.

Tinks, I teach parents and their children mathematics. Virtual teachers will be the next big thing i'm sure :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Awww AQ, your baby will always know it was from her nan/grandmother :hugs:

Mathematics its very complex though to teach virtually sure. I am a civil servant and they do have us 'e learning' at work with things like health and safty and that. I find it hard to follow myself and would much prefer the old fashion way :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

AQ - Thats a lively gift for your baby :hugs: :hugs:

Traskey - I cant believe that the nurse told you to youtube it!! :shock:


----------



## zowiey

Oh Africa queen, I am so, so sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: 
Xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning peeps

Hope everyone is well xxx :hugs:

AQ - Hope youre as ok as can be expected :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Aww aq thats a lovely idea atleast your baby will have something from their nan xx


----------



## Traskey

Happy Sunday girls,

Hope you are all having a good day :)


----------



## princess_1991

Hubbys driving me up tha wall lol 'what time you doing tea' every 5 seconds lol its sunday so when i bloody feel like it :haha: 

Hope everyones enjoying their sunday! 

Xx


----------



## Tinks85

Ha, tell him to do it himself if he cant wait princess :haha:


----------



## Traskey

:haha: Tinks

My DH can rustle up a caeser salad. That's about it.

Got ov pains today, my last natural cycle before IVF. OPK is getting darker. I haven't done them in months but as my last cycle was 31 days, instead of the usual 28, I thought i'd better find out what my body was doing.


----------



## Tinks85

My Dh can not cook to save his life, I do all the cooking but he never asks me to start tea or moan about anything to do with it. Proberly because he knows he would get it over him :haha:

Yey for your last natural cycle :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so jealous :haha: Cant wait for more people to start tx on here. I wonder who will be are first BFP :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

My hubby couldnt cook beans on toast without burning them, i darent let him loose in my kitchen lmao 

Well im absolutely gutted tonight, i had the last 4 cycles written down so i knew how long they were and to see if they regulated and do i knew when i was due on etc and ive lost the document i had them saved on and now i have no idea when my next period is due, i THINK my cycles were just starting to regulate to 28 to 32 days but cant remember, i feel lost now lol xx


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ivf ladies! Can you add me to the front page, please? :thumbup:

Name: Rosababy
Age: 32
TTC: 1 year, 3 months
Reason For Infertility: Damaged tubes :sad2: Male fertility (low morphology, low motility)
Tests: Hsg, Endometrial Biopsy (that one sucked!), sonohyst, Hysteroscopy (also sucked), Laparoscopy
Treatment So Far: Clomid for 3 months before I went to RE, tubes not good enough for IUI, so moving forward with IVF. 
Just waiting for AF and then I start my first round of IVF! :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Rosababy,

Good luck with your first cycle of IVF!


----------



## loopylew2

Good morning ladies hope everyone had a good weekend
Princess i hope you manage to find it...:hugs: i put mine on my phone calender...
Hi Rosababy and welcome...

I have my first accupuncture in a bit will let you know how it goes....

lou


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies

Trask - Fingers crossed for a natural :bfp: Hope youre giving it a good shot.

Princess - :dohh: Hope you find it.

Loopy - Hope it goes well.

Rosababy - :hi: Welcome!! xxx 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Me - Im still waiting the funding paperwork and AF.... The hag bag as been hovering around the 32-34 day mark recently.... waiting waiting waiting waiting! 

Have a happy monday peeps xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hello again, well Accupuncture was actually a breeze and would you believe she studied under Zita West....hows that for Karma...!!! i listened to Zitas natural conception tape very calming and about visualisation...felt 2 of the needles go in when i asked her where they were for one was stomach and the other for gynae so blood flow to follicles etc...one in foot and the other the side of my calf...i was supposed to relax for 2 hours after but with kids at home no chance...picked one up from the train station and the other wanted to go buy henna hair dye...
in all that running around normally i would feel stressed cause quite frankly teenagers dont think about what comes out of their mouths do they...I was cool and calm inwardly and it just felt wonderful...
If anyones thinking about doing this i would highly recommend it....:hugs::hugs:

lou


----------



## Sambatiki

Loopy - Glad you enjoyed it I had accupuncture for back pain and its not quite as painful as you might think. :haha: OMG.... I remember the henna hair dye days.... :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi guys, just a quick one from me tonight, very tired.

Glad accupuncture went well, I was considering it but not sure where I can o locally.

Really hope you find you lost Princess :thumbup: Can you not go back throught the pages of this thread and see if you mentioned it on here?

Hope AF arrives soon Sam.

Hi rosababy and Traskey, hope you are well :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Loopy I'm glad accupuncture went well, I have been tempted myself but wouldn't know were to look or how to find the best place for it lol 

No joy of finding my cycles :dohh: agh well these things happen, it also had my list of health foods on it :haha: I blame the hubby he closed the document ;) all I can remember if the first one was 28 days nd the second was 32 days but cant remember when lmao hopeless ay I :D 

Been in a good mood this week surprisingly lol had to take my mother to her first alcoholics anonymous today :dohh: had to sit through the entire meeting and was starting to question my own drinking habits and I don't even drink lmao makes ya feel well guilty :haha: 

Hope everyone's well btw I'm still waiting for my blood results lool xx


----------



## Tinks85

I hope your dates just come to you princess, now I am not that obsessed with timing ov I find I am much more relaxed about remember my dates and stuff.

You should chase your clinic about your results. You have to keep on at them.

I chased the hospital today again but after 4 weeks!!!! I have good news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: They have quite a few good ones frozen. She said in the sample a high percentage was already dead but we expected that. The good ones though are good strong ones and have good morph :thumbup: The thaw went fine and they were really pleased with numbers, we should have more than enough as back up after monday. The embryologist was so nice and sounded very possitive. She also said that they are hoping they will not even need to use the frozen ones.


----------



## loopylew2

Tinks85 said:


> I chased the hospital today again but after 4 weeks!!!! I have good news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: They have quite a few good ones frozen. She said in the sample a high percentage was already dead but we expected that. The good ones though are good strong ones and have good morph :thumbup: The thaw went fine and they were really pleased with numbers, we should have more than enough as back up after monday. The embryologist was so nice and sounded very possitive. She also said that they are hoping they will not even need to use the frozen ones.


thats brilliant news Tinks...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## zowiey

Tinks that's such great news, Are you a little relieved now? :hugs:

Well I had my CD2 scan today, that was a joyous experience! I've had an internal scan before, but not whilst on CD2 :sick: I understand there is a reason for it, but CD2?? Oh the shame! Anyway, she said everything looked great, I had 7 "things" (i can't remember what she was looking for!) on my right ovary and 12 on the left. It wasn't to uncomfortable, she was much more gentle than the consultant!

I also had some bloods taken, that was fine, but waiting in the the maternity unit reception for said blood test wasn't! I mean really, I've just seen my empty womb on a scan, via a wand covered in a condom, and to my eternal shame, a LOT of my blood and then I have to sit and wait for 30 minutes for a blood test with a load of fricking pregnant women. Give me a break! :haha:

Anyway! It looks like I shall be starting the spray on about the 2nd Sept ish, but will find out for definite next week! 

Hope everyone is ok?
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh, we like good news Tinks. I'm very pleased for you. I hope you don't need them but if you do, then you know all will be ok.

Zowiey, poor you! I'd not heard of an internal scan needed on day 2 of your period. I'd have been embarrassed too. Why do they need to do it then?

Glad you are going to start the down regging soon though. Yay for cycle buddies :dance:

AQ, thinking of you.

How's everyone else doing? Samba, have they released your funding yet? Loopy, glad the accu went well. I keep thinking about it. Princess, hope you find your dates in some random place :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks girls, i am very relieved. Fx that when he produces the fresh cycle then there will be good ones then as well.

Zowie, its awfull when they make you wait with pregnent women. We are lucky now in that way as Manchester has got an all new hospital for everything apart from infertility, we are around the corner in a very old looking building. But no pregnent people :thumbup:

I have had a scan on cd2, I had to have before seeing my cons. The thought of it isn't nice but the nurses must do it day in day out. I think they messure your overies and count unmature follies or something or maybe the thickness of your womb lining??? I thought everyone had these :shrug:

Glad things are moving along anyway :happydance:

There will be afew a you starting in the next couple weeks, so exciting


----------



## loopylew2

Zowiey am feeling for you...not looking forward to having mine done either... its called a baseline scan and you have to have one so they know how many follicles are developing..youve got loads so thats a good start...they also base your meds on it too....or at least thats what i was told...

lou


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

No news from me... no letters received yet about the funding but its only been 1 week since my birthday so theyve got another week before I start pestering :haha:

Tinks - Great news on the sperm result! :thumbup:

Princess - Hope you find that list :hugs:

Zoe - Glad all went well with the yukky scan.. We'll all have to have one at some point :grr: 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Sam I hope you get your letters soon. Dint you feel like your life is just about waiting at the min??? :dohh:

The glamorous things we get to do hey girls :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls well it's my birthday today so I'm off to get a good night sleep to be spoilt in the morning :D x


----------



## Traskey

:cake:

Happy Birthday Princess!!!!! Have a great day :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Tinks - Yes always WAITING!!! :grr: :haha:

Princess - HAPPY BIRTHDAY! https://meghibberd.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/mia_happy_birthday.gif Hope youre having a super day and getting really spoilt xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I'll be doing IVF September/October! :happydance:


----------



## loopylew2

Happy Birthday Princess hope you have a fantastic day

Hello and welcome Chris77

lou


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Welcome Chris!!

My IVF drugs are being delivered tomorrow morning :happydance: They called this afternoon to arrange delivery. 

It's beginning to feel a lot like we are getting somewhere :)


----------



## rosababy

Hi, Chris! Welcome!

Princess, hope you had a great bday! :cake:

Traskey, so exciting to have your meds delivered!!! When do you start? I'm still waiting for af to come, so I can start my cycle. We could have started last cycle, but we had a vacay booked already. I've never been so excited for af to come! :haha:


----------



## Traskey

rosababy said:


> Hi, Chris! Welcome!
> 
> Princess, hope you had a great bday! :cake:
> 
> Traskey, so exciting to have your meds delivered!!! When do you start? I'm still waiting for af to come, so I can start my cycle. We could have started last cycle, but we had a vacay booked already. I've never been so excited for af to come! :haha:

:haha: That's what I said this time, when she was 3 days late. Never been so pleased for her to finally show up!

I start the meds on Monday, so 5 days to go :wohoo: I'm hoping I don't get all the hot flushes, mood swings etc but I bet I will :wacko:


----------



## Tinks85

OMG Traskey - This is sooooo exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome Chris, GL for October :thumbup:

Happy Birthday Princess, did you get anything nice?

No news my end. Will have to start abstaining either today or tomorrow ready for banking on Monday. Hope DH doesn'y get to grumpy over the weekend :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :yipee: Welcome to the thread IVF Buddy!! 

Tinks - Good luck for Monday

Trask - :shock: :yipee: :yipee: cant believe you start on Monday.... you do know that you are going to be my mentor for my turn dont you. Where are the drugs being delivered? 

Rosa - Hope the hag bag arrives soon for you xxx 

Im also hoping that my cycle is a shorter one this time... but I know its probably unlikely.


----------



## Traskey

Samba, a company called Home Care solutions are delivering them to home. Brucey bonus means I don't have to pay for the prescription. They called today to say they had a personal delivery for me and I was thinking, "I haven't ordered anything!" Then my brain twigged. 

Apparently they need to go in the fridge and for once it's chock full of vegetables and protein for the diet :haha: I'll have to make a space. 

I can't wait for you to be started soon. Come on PCT, release your funding. I'm also glad that our unit doesn't make you do the baseline scan whilst on your period.


----------



## Please

Hi Girls! Jumping on with u all if that's ok. AF arrived today this is our second IVF cycle, although we didn't complete the first one (explains in my siggy) I have a baseline scan & BW @ 11.15am on Friday, I am due to start stimming also on Friday providing no probs with bloods/US. I am on the short protocol in hopes that my ovaries won't go crazy this time, also the lowest dose my clinic has ever started anyone on, only 75iu gonal f. Wishing you all the best of luck whatever stage your at.


----------



## Tinks85

Traskey - Will they be delivering all your drugs or just DR ones because you will have to save room in the fridge quite a few weeks :haha: Yey to the no charge :thumbup:

Hi Please, I think I spoke to you last time you were going through tx. Glad to see you starting again, GL x

Sam, I really hope you do have a shorter cycle and you can get started asap. Are you tracking ov?


----------



## loopylew2

Please hello and good luck .....
Traskey it certainly saves a lot of hassle getting it delivered...i realy hope the meds are kind to you
Rosababy hope af turns up real soon...cant actually believe were saying that now...lol

....only 6 mores days till my appointment...

lou


----------



## zowiey

Hello and welcome to Chris and Please! :wave:

Traskey I am so jealous! I can't wait to get my meds! I LOVE reading the drug info pages you get! God, I really am a loser! :haha:
And it's not fair you get away with cd2 scan! The shame of seeing the nurse pull the condom off dildo cam will live with me forever!! It wasn't a pretty site :nope::haha:

Princess, hope you had a fab birthday?:cake:

Samba, I really hope they release the funding soon, they're beginning to take the piss! :hugs:

Tinks, if hubby gets grumpy just tell him you're pre meanopausal, and if he doesn't cheer up, he'll get your wrath once the drugs kick in! :haha:

Well, just a quickie from me tonight, it's my Mums birthday tomorrow, so we are currently preparing Salsa and guacamole for her birthday mexican meal!

Oh and I had a random thought today, our next periods might be our last for quite a long time!!

xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Have fun making the dips Zowie. I wish I could believe my next period would by my last before tx but I think I will have to wait at least another month but I am hoping it will soon come round.

Those pesky cd2 scans again, oh the glamour :haha:

Loopylew 6 days :happydance::happydance::happydance: is this for consent signing? Sorry I know you have already said :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tinks - I have long given up tracking my OV, after temping for 26 cycles and OPk's for a year on top of that Ive kind of got bored with it all. Although I think I might temp for the next cycle for fun! 

Trask - Thats great news we dont have a nasty baseline scan :wohoo: Im so excited for you!!! 

Please - :hi: Best of luck with this cycle xxx 

Zoe - oooh what a lovely thought.... no AF's for 9 months MINIMUM!! :yipee: Hope your mum has a fab day! 

Loopy - Not long now at all :yipee: 

Im starting to want AF to come later now... as then I might be able to start sooner iygwim.


----------



## Tinks85

Sam I only track it really so I will know when to expect AF. 

Well I hope the witch arrives at the best possible time :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Welcome please, good luck with your second IVF.

:hugs:

I tracked my ov for the first time in months this cycle. I had so many cheap opks left over it seemed rude not to :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

I was actually thinking of Temping and doing some POAS-ing during IVF.... just to see what the results are iygwim. I havent got any OPK's left though :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Me too. I saved my Fertility Friend subscription so that I could use it during IVF. I thought it would be interesting to follow my temps. Actually, I think I should have started doing that already. Or maybe I should wait until I get the period.


----------



## Sambatiki

Start from your period are you sniffing from CD21 of this cycle coming up?


----------



## Traskey

Yep, day 21 of this cycle, which is Monday. I was told to expect some kind of period usual time but that it could be different to normal. I have got the sorest boobs so i'm hoping the witch is on a short cycle.


----------



## Sambatiki

OOoh I would temp from now? Then you can see your temps go down and should stay right down??


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks for the bday messages ladies I had a lovely day, it was nice to go one day when I didn't even think bout ivf, still haven't heArd bout me bloods and tomorrow makes 3 weeks so I'll be straight on the phone in the morning,

Hiya chris and please, hope everyone's well x x


----------



## princess_1991

hiya girls 

finally had my blood results back - YAY!! :yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance:

so basically everythings come back fine except i have a low immunity to rubella :dohh: so i have to go and have a booster at the doctors but the only thing their worried about is (shes not 100% sure) but after a rubella booster your not allowed to get pregnant for aleast either 1 or 3 months :dohh: so its another bloody delay :growlmad:

on the plus side my AMH levels are good, apparently normal is about 10 but to be an egg sharer you have to be atleast 11.4 or something like that, well mine come back as 13.2 :happydance:

im sooo happy somethings working out lol xx


----------



## loopylew2

Tinks85 said:


> Loopylew 6 days :happydance::happydance::happydance: is this for consent signing? Sorry I know you have already said :blush:

I'm assuming so Tinks, we've already done loads of paperwork and just have to bring all our blood testresults with us

Princess thats wonderful news on your AMH levels and other tests...boo to booster and delay though. 

Hope everyone is well today, my son got his place at university so he's been hyper for 2 days now....very tiring...lol very very proud of him...that empty nest syndrome is really gonna kick in when he leaves.....

lou


----------



## Tinks85

Glad you have the all clear princess. So about the delay. I am sure AQ might have had a simular thing, she was waiting to be re tested before starting tx.

Loopylew, really hope you do get everything signed and sorted hun :thumbup: Congrats to your son :happydance::happydance: You wont have an empty nest for long :winkwink:


----------



## Traskey

Princess, glad you finally got your results back and they are good for egg sharing. Boo about the rubella though, i'm hoping it's just the one month wait for you. 

Lou, congratulations to your son on a uni place :) Good luck with your appointment next week!

Tinks, hope you are having a good day. 

:hug: for everyone else, Doodar, Beccs, Samba, AQ, Chris and anyone else I have forgotten :blush:

All of meds have been delivered, put away in the fridge, all ready for Monday :wacko:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks trask I'm hopein its one month to cuz it'll take about that long to pair me with a doneree lol so there shouldn't be to much of a delay but 3 months will kill me I thought after the cyst etc I hoped there would be no more stopping and startin :( 

Btw has anyone heard off schoolteacher, haven't seen her post for a while 

Xx


----------



## Traskey

ST's gone on holiday Princess. She should be back soon x


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies...hope everyone is enjoying the sun thats finally decided to shine....

Trask good luck on monday gonna be stalking your journal to see how its all done..lol 

Sending hugs to AQ and family...thinking of you...xxx


----------



## yellowbell

hi all!

May I join this fun thread too?
I've just started down regging, I'm on long protocol ICSI and if all goes smoothly, we're looking at around mid-Sept EC.


----------



## Tinks85

princes its horrible when you have to wait. I was the same when they said we had to do 2 bankings before starting. Just remember that there must be reasons why they do these tests and its better that you know everything is covered to give you the nest chance. 

I can't wait to see how you get on Traskey. Really hope you bring a bfp to the thread. 

Welcome yellownell. How are you finding treatment so far?

Its raining here now :(

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday x


----------



## Traskey

Hi Yellowbell :howdy::hi:

I start down regging on Monday, long protocol and EC is due 26th September. Are you spraying or injecting?


----------



## Traskey

Rain here too Tinks! :(

I thought it was meant to be nice this weekend :grr:


----------



## africaqueen

Hello ladies.

I have caught up with all your news as i am using my husbands dongle to get onto my laptop intill the idiots that have cut the phone wire by mistake get it sorted with BT :-(
Glad to see things are going in the right direction for everyone.

Zowiey- That baseline scan sounds yuck! lol. I dont know if my clinic do it x

Princess- I had no immunity to rubella at all, so had to have the first jab then wait 1mth for the 2nd and then 3wks after that i had my blood redone at the clinic and it showed i was immune so i got my drugs/needles appt then. It causes a small delay so if u only need 1 jab, just get blood retested 3wks after that and it should be fine.

Hi to tinks, traskey, loopyloo, and everyone of you.

I am still very devastated over the loss of my mum. It will be 2wks on monday since we lost her and i miss her more with each passing day. Funeral service was worded perfectly and i managed to read my poem which im glad about. Chapel was packed and only standing room at the back. Just love my mum so much and now i cant show her that love anymore which is heartbreaking so i pray that this IVF works and then i can feel the joy of my love for our child and hopefully it will take some of this terrible void and heartache away. We are still going ahead with starting this cycle so just waiting on AF now. She was due yesterday but i think with all the stress and sadness that il be a few days late. Still booked in for needles training on the 9th sep tho.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

:hug:

AQ, it is lovely to see you, we have all been thinking of you. I am glad that you were able to read your poem for your mum. I'm sure she was so proud of you, reading that for her. I am hoping that the witch comes soon and that all your stress and worry doesn't hold her up for too long.


----------



## rosababy

AQ, I am so so sorry to hear about your mother. :hugs: That must be so terrible. I hope IVF works for you soon. :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks AQ for the info on the rubella injections, hope your well, you've been in my thoughts, I'm sure your mom is so proud of you! 

Rang my gp yesterday for my rubella shot, turns out they don't even do the injections, any idea where I'd get them done? I'm booked in for an appointment with the nurse for advice anyway, I'm wondering if they'll tell me to not bother having it done but I've heard if I contract it during pregnancy it can cause the baby to be deaf :/ 

I dunno I'm gunna see what they say but I'd rather have it done and wait then cause my hopefully future baby harm.

I was in the June/July ivf thread but because of the cyst, June and July went without me doing ivf and now august has nearly gone too, I wonder if this thread will go along without my ivf happening too :/ 

Xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! well back from my camping hol, and I mostly had a good time! 
Firstly want to give my best wishes to AQ, I have just read through the last 11 or so pages since I have been away and I was so sad to see your post announcing the passing of your dear mum. I'm sure it's only a small consolation but I was pleased to then read that your mum managed to choose a bangle for future bubba!! I hope you and your family are coping as best as can be!

So the last week then-the first few days of my hol I was still have lots of tummy pain and couldn't eat. Then would you flippin believe it, because I was run down I got loads of mouth ulcers which I haven't had in years and years and also my widom tooth coming through!-OMG AGONY! had no idea!!! and basically still couldn't eat as I couldn't up my mouth very far! lol! I was taking codeine and am still taking oremazole. TMI-but the codeine made me constipated! great! I don't know when to stop taking the oremazole as the hospital didn't say-but when I accidentally forgot to take one a few days ago the pains were back by the evening which is worrying. Im just so cross that just when I need to be fit and healthy for ivf I seem to have all sorts wrong with me!! grr!!! 

Anyhow-welcome to the new posters! sorry I can't say much else but after reading 11 ish pages my brain is all muddled up as to who is doing what and when!!!

Trask-so exciting that you have the drugs actually in your house now and starting monday!! 
OOOh OOOh I haven't said yet!! we have been matched with a recipient for my eggs and it's all confirmed!!!!! they rang last friday! So its all going ahead next cyle-early september they said! (currently on cd20-don't know when or if oved as they put me on bcp this month) have appt on the 30th where I guess will get injection training? Trask we might be stimming at the same time-as im on short protocol!

Tinks-glad they finally did that thaw and it was good news!

princess-yay to amh, boo to the rubella! I was worried about my rubella do but luckily was ok. Sounds like you will just be the one month then from what AQ said. Then you should be matched really quickly-I was matched one week after getting bloods back! have you found out where to get booster injection?

apologies to anyone I should have mentioned!!! I need to look back on the pages again!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Yay, welcome back ST! I am sorry that you are still struggling with your health. Keep plugging away at the pills so that you'll be super fit and healthy for your short protocol. That would be great if we were stimming together :dance: Sounds like we might be as OFU down reg you for 3 weeks. I start stimming injections on the 14th so you may even get started before me.


----------



## annie25

hi all im sorry i dont get on here much these days lol how are you all doing?

i had my consultation/planning appt at my new clinic today we will be starting after next period so pleased thought it may be a month later! so hopefully about 21st sept for down regging! omg here we go again! xxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Nothing to report here really. Got made redundant on Thursday :shock: thankfully I have a part time pub job to fall back on a little. Bad news is obviously trying to look for a job when I know Im going to need time off but not knowing when its goiung to be iygwim. Im off to the wirral for a couple of days from Monday to visit my grandparents and hoping I come back to a letter regarding our funding.

AQ - Im glad that all went well at the funeral :hugs: :hugs: Sounds like she was a very well loved lady. :hugs:

Trask - Only 2 sleeps left :wohoo:

Yellow - :hi: Welcome to the thread! Best of luck with your cycle xxx 

Princess - Hope you dont get delayed any longer xxx 

ST - Glad you had a nice time away, but sorry to hear about your codine troubles :grr: Hope you feel better soon 

Hope everyone else is all well and enjoying the weekend xx


----------



## princess_1991

Hiya st, glad you had a nice hol, nope still have no idea where to get my rubella jab yet lol might post in general chat or w,e to see if anyone over there knows lol, 

Can't believe how quick they got you paired withsomeone! Can someone tell me what the difference is between the short and long protocol? 
I've probs been told before but can't for the life on me remember, my minds gone blank lol 

:hi: to everyone else lol 

Xx


----------



## schoolteacher

There are two basic protocols for conventional IVF - the long and the short. In the long protocol, drugs are given in a nasal spray or injections to stop the ovaries and throw the woman into a temporary menopause that can last for some weeks. The process is known as "down regulation". Then she will be taught to inject herself with another drug under the skin every day for a further week and a half to stimulate the ovaries to produce many eggs. Finally, a third drug is injected to make the eggs ripen ready for egg collection. The short protocol takes roughly four weeks as opposed to about six/seven, is matched to the woman's cycle and involves less of the initial ovary suppression drug.

Hey princess-found this online. I know the difference but its hard to explain! Basically with the short you don't do the 'down reg' bit. The thing I don't know is how they decide who needs long and who needs short. anyone know? is it partly age?x


----------



## Traskey

I've got no idea why they choose long or short. It does seem that long is the preferred method in most cases!


----------



## Tinks85

AQ, lovely to hear from you :thumbup: Really glad the funeral went well :hugs::hugs::hugs: Praying you get some goods with you first cycle :hugs:

Princess, hope you manage to find the info, will your ivf clinic not do it? Dont worry about cycle buddies as I am more then likely going to be October :thumbup:

ST, sorry you are still struggling with the pain and you were poorly during your camping trip. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Annie :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for DR start date. I am so excited for you to be starting again:happydance::happydance:

Sam, thats horrid about you job, will you be able to manage? Really hope you can find something soon.

Traskey, one more sleep :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My sister bought a pram yesterday, she is 14 weeks. I was talking to her abit them so started to look for myself. Now I know this is dangorous but could not help myself. Is that really naughty :wacko:


----------



## yellowbell

thank you all for the warm welcome!

Africaqueen, I am so sorry to hear about your mum :hug: 

Traskey, I am doing injections for my down reg. Well actually my DH is the one injecting me as I don't think I can do it to myself. I don't even look at it when he does the jab. How about you, are you doing nasal sprays or injections? Good luck tomorrow!!! :D

Princess, I feel for you about the delays in your IVF. I started the June/July/Aug thread thinking that I'd be starting on July since we had the consent signing in June. The one month delay felt like ages. But don't worry, you will get there eventually. Just think of this delay as some more time for you to do things that you would be giving up when you start your IVF and become pregnant ;)


----------



## Traskey

Tinks, I haven't allowed myself to look at anything like that yet but it's tempting if your sister was deciding what to have. 

Yellowbell, I am going to be on Synarel (Nafareling acetate) nasal sprays. We thought it was Buserelin but they've sent a different make. I just have to inject the Menopur in three weeks.


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> My sister bought a pram yesterday, she is 14 weeks. I was talking to her abit them so started to look for myself. Now I know this is dangorous but could not help myself. Is that really naughty :wacko:

When DH had his VR we went and had a look round babys R us! that was 2 years and 5 months ago!!!! how naive were we?!!!!! :wacko:
Now I just have a glancing (longing look) as I walk past any baby departments or shops! I did actually enjoy choosing some baby clothes for my friends baby-and didn't find it sad. I do believe I will have a baby-it's just a case of when!
I have been 'collecting' babay names for years tho!X


----------



## Traskey

I haven't collected any baby names but after years of teaching there is a list of ones that I don't :haha: All the naughty childrens names. Some names just always produce a naughty child!


----------



## annie25

i chose my pram sytem when i was preg after my last cycle i'm glad we didnt buy it tho! 
my thoughts are no harm in looking just dont buy it too soon lol!

xxxx


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies! 

Aq so nice to see you, im glad the funeral went well, it must have been a little comfort to know so many people cared about your mum? I hope you're ok? :hugs:

Trask is it tomorrow you start? I bet you've never been so eager to sniff something?? :haha:

Tinks, hope tomorrow goes ok for hubby 

Hello to everyone else :wave:

We have our Fs Appt tomorrow, so fingers crossed we get a definite start date!

I'm on my phone so I apologise for any bad spelling! 

xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Zowiey.
I spent all day yesterday crying and today i have held up ok intill earlier... i just take each day as it comes and feel thankful when i get in bed each night, put my head on the pillow and get release via sleep. 

Best of luck for your appt tomorrow and i hope you get a start date xxx


----------



## rosababy

Traskey said:


> I haven't collected any baby names but after years of teaching there is a list of ones that I don't :haha: All the naughty childrens names. Some names just always produce a naughty child!

My dh and I are teachers, too, and between the two of us, there are VERY few names we both agree on! It's impossible!


----------



## Traskey

rosababy said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> I haven't collected any baby names but after years of teaching there is a list of ones that I don't :haha: All the naughty childrens names. Some names just always produce a naughty child!
> 
> My dh and I are teachers, too, and between the two of us, there are VERY few names we both agree on! It's impossible!Click to expand...

:haha: We have that problem too!

Zowiey, good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hope you get a start date and i'm hoping it will be super soon :happydance:


----------



## Tinks85

Well DH had found out that recaro do prams and now he is adament this is what we would get :dohh: But dont worry Annie, I would not dream of buying anything like that until well into 2nd tri :thumbup: I really enjoyed talking to my sister about hers and her plans for the baby. It is hard but I am so happy for her.

There seems to be quite a few teachers on here. One of my sisters is a teacher and she is the same as you guys. If I say a name she is like no thats a naughty name :haha: We have a few that we have kept almost secret so people cant put us off them :thumbup:

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow Zowie, I really hope you get a start date.


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls just needed a mind refresh lol I think I was wondering more about how do they decide on who has the long and short :) 

I've already picked out my pram, nursery set and some clothes :haha: 

Hubby and I also have a few names picked out, he likes Alfie for a boy - I hate it, I like rylee for a boy - he hates it lmao 
We have no idea about girls names, the only thing we managed to agree on is if we have a girl her middle name will be kirsty after my late best friend 

Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I have my next appointment on the 14th of September so should know the score re IVF then I think. Hoping I get to join you cycling.

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies...

Zowiey Good luck on your appointment today...
Traskey happy start day...lol

Hope everyones good...the suns shining so im gonna take advantage and bask cause who knows when its gonna come back....lol...
lou


----------



## Tinks85

Morning girls

Magpie, good to hear from you. GL for the 14th, I hope you get a plan in place at least :thumbup:

Have fub sun bathing loopylew.

Princess, I dont know how they decide whicch protocal you do. It might have somthing to do with cycle length or hormaone levels :shrug:


----------



## schoolteacher

morning all! zowiey and trask-goodluck today!
As for naughty names-as a teacher I agree the same names are always naughty! I would love to say what they are but don't want to put people off! 2 of the names I really like but no way can use them now!!!!x


----------



## Tinks85

ST, no best not say just incase someone has picked that name :haha:

Just chilling with a coffee and then heading to Manchester for the, hopefully, last banking :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Traskey

:haha: That's why I didn't say what they were either ST. I didn't want anyone to have a favourite name and then hear that child is always a monkey in school!

Beccs! Lovely to see you. Good luck on the 14th. You deserve to be given your IVF and bfp soon. I know you'll push for what you want so go for it!

Zowiey, good luck with the FS today.

Tinks, have fun banking. Maybe just a little shop in the Trafford centre? :haha:

Princess, I think that's a lovely idea about your friend.

Lou, have fun sun bathing :)



Well, the sniffing was easy. It doesn't taste that nice when it trickles into your throat but it's not that awful. I'd much prefer to do that than inject. So far, so good :wohoo:


----------



## Tinks85

Traskey you will have to update us with any side effects later, FX they will be few and far between x


----------



## africaqueen

Hello everyone. Just a quick one from me to say that af arrived today so called clinic who will fax through to drug company
And get ball rolling. My appt is 9th sep at 9am for drugs/needles training but I have to call them next monday
To get booked in for mock transfer due to my previous cervical surgery yrs ago.
Feel very nervous of mock transfer but glad all being checked xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yay for the witch AQ! Now you can get your cycle going.

Don't worry about the mock transfer, it only took a few minutes and wasn't too bad. I did have painy period type cramps the next day, but they did warn me that could happen. The whole thing is like having a smear test.


----------



## schoolteacher

Great news Aq!


----------



## rosababy

AQ, no need to worry about the mock transfer. It was no big deal. The worst part was having to do it on a full bladder! I could barely walk because I had to pee so bad, so the nurse said better empty a little. And the doc was still like Woah, it's FULL! He said that it didn't need to be that full for the real thing, so I was relieved. It was over before I knew it. 

Afm, STILL waiting for af. She's GOT to be kidding. The one and only time I actually am looking forward to getting it, it's late. Of course. :hissy:


----------



## Traskey

I think that makes 4 of us now, that have had to wait days later than usual for the :witch: to show up so we can get started :grr:


----------



## rosababy

Traskey said:


> I think that makes 4 of us now, that have had to wait days later than usual for the :witch: to show up so we can get started :grr:

:brat: :brat: :brat: :brat:


----------



## zowiey

Just a quick one again! Hubbys going to look at a new car tonight!

Well I'm starting suprecur on the 31st :happydance: But I'm injecting Boo!

The consultant seemed quite nice, he was very business, but then aren't they all? I asked about what would happen if I was lucky and got pregnant this cycle, and then started the suprecur (I'm paranoid about EVERYTHING) And he said it's not uncommon for women to become pregnant whilst taking the suprecur and it has no adverse affect on the pregnancy, so that was good news! He also said he reccomends taking the 2 weeks off after egg transfer, but said as long as you keep yourself mentally healthy during that time, then there is no need for accupuncture. He feels it is still very debatable about the results, so if I feel I "need" it, then it will probably be beneficial for me mentally, but equally if I feel it's not for me, then it won't make any difference to the overall outcome. So I feel a little better for that. 

Hubby looks absolutley shell shocked, and looks like the enormity of what we are about to start has only just hit him. When the doctor went through everything, Hubby looked like he was about to cry, poor thing.
I will be back on later to catch up with everyone!
xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Wow it really is getting going on here now :happydance::happydance:

So glad the witch has arrived AQ, you need to send her rosababy's way now. It seems everyone has a late AF when waiting to start :dohh:

Zowie :happydance::happydance::happydance: for the 31st, thats well soon :thumbup: I will injecting for DR also but not too bothere, the needles dont really scare me to much. I think I will be fine ince I have done one or two.

Hi to everyone else :kiss:


----------



## loopylew2

AQ hooray for AF... that still sounds so wrong...lol...
Zowiey wow for dates and right around the corner too, not really too up with the meds is suprecur to down reg???...
lou


----------



## annie25

i did nasal spray for last cycle down regging and it was really akward as i work in a hopital and was not easy to time personally im happier this cycle will be injecting for down reg as it doesnt interfere with my work! lol xx


----------



## rosababy

AF came! :happydance: Sounds weird...cd3 u/s and bloods on Wednesday, and I hope to get my schedule for injections etc then too!


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow Zowiey the 31st of this month! wow so quick that's brill! It really is moving quick for some of us now-I look forward to seeing how we all do! discussing side effects, scans, follicle sizes, amount of eggs, amount fertilized, etc etc! my appointment is on the 30th-not sure what for exactly they said I will start early sept so for injection training and to sign the last of the forms I guess??x


----------



## princess_1991

Had a Phone call off the clinic, they said to expect a letter in the next couple of days and once that comes I can make an appointment with the nurse, I have no idea what it's for :/ any ideas girls?? 

Also hopefully gettin the keys to our new house this week, it's a very stressful one lool 

Xx


----------



## Traskey

Zowiey, that's great news :wohoo: Thank you so much for sharing about what your fs said. I was feeling a little guilty over the accupuncture as I haven't rescheduled my appointment to go yet. I'll stick with my Zita relaxation cd. That's really interesting about your FS recommending you take the 2ww off. I think i'd like to but it's not going to happen so I guess i'll just have to not get too stressed!

Rosa, :wohoo: for the witch!

ST, good luck with your consent appointment and hope you get your start date soon.

Annie, hope you get on better with the injections this time round. 

:hug: for Chris, Samba, Beccs, AQ, Lou, Yellow Bell and anyone else I have missed!


----------



## Doodar

Hello not been on here for a while didn't really have much to update on. Wow it's really moving in here now :happydance:.

We've had a few decisions to make regarding treatment and which way we want to go with things. Consultant recommended immune testing and treatment, went away had a think and decided against it. So we are going with a basic cycle but with a few extra drugs added this time round, Low dose aspirin and steroids and clexane. He is also giving me estrogen this time round too, does anyone know what this is for? never had it last time. So protocol is in the post and I'm booked in to start treatment next month. So fingers crossed should be stimming around the 16th sept, the day we move house :dohh: must be mad! lol


----------



## Red sox gal

Hi ladies, haven't been on in a while the whole process is moving very quick. hope everyone is doing well. Aq so sorry to hear about your mom. I started Lupron on Saturday and am feeling under the weather, not sure if it's from the medication or that I'm getting sick. Has anyone else taken Lupron injections? So happy to hear that it's moving quickly for some of you as well. Best of wishes and baby dust.


----------



## Traskey

Welcome back Doodar and Red Sox Gal. Good to hear that people have starting dates or are on their way. Doodar, I checked in my Dr Beer book, it has the baby asprin and Clexane but doesn't mention the estrogen at all. Sorry.


----------



## Delly

Hi Ladies,

Gosh cant keep up with the updates oops sorry.

AQ sorry about your mum.

Hello to all new ladies and everyone else.

Well had baseline scan this morning and the syrenal is doing it's job I start injecting tomorrow with menopur and have another scan on the 2nd sept. If all ok EC on the 5th sept so felt kinda of wierd when i left the clinic of hope and then a sudden feeling of being very scared of this not working (paying private so only have this one shot) (I am normal or just a half glass empry sort of person :-(). 

Anyway Syranel so far has been ok just had a few headaches over the last few days but not sure if that is stress of DisneyLand or not .

Not looking forward to self injecting had a brief explaination this morning but doens't make me feel any better about knowing what i am doing with needles etc.

Dee x


----------



## Traskey

Hi Dee

Glad the Synarel did the job. Will you freeze any hopeful extra embryos? I know there is still a cost but it's not as expensive as a full IVF cycle. I'm really hoping though that this cycle works for you. 

My friend told me that when she injects she tries the needle lightly on different areas of skin until she finds some patches where you can't feel it as much, or at all. I'm going to give that a try when I start mine for the easiest injections. 

:dust:


----------



## Red sox gal

I'm too much of a chicken to actually self inject, so I have my OH do the actual sticking. I found it keeps him involved with the process since he really only has one job that he has to do and it's several weeks out. Just an idea for others like me who don't like needles.


----------



## Doodar

I'm petrified of needles and DH does mine too. I use topical anaesthetic to numb the skin beforehand so I cant feel a thing, just shut my eyes grab a pillow and leave hubby to it :haha:

Thanks for that Trask, had quick flick through my Dr Beer too. Interesting that he doesn't use it. Have gooled it and apparently it helps with implantation so I'm happy to go with it.


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

Happy to hear about some of you getting your start dates soon ;)

Redsox and Doodar, my DH also does my injections. I really can't imagine doing my own injections. I don't even look at it when my DH does it. I'm thankful that DH is more than happy to do it.

It's been a week now that I've been down regulating. I'm kinda getting used to the injections now. I haven't really felt any side effects, thankfully. :) Right now, I'm waiting for AF to come, I hope it won't be late so my stimming stage won't be delayed.


----------



## Traskey

Sounds like a good plan to me! Anything that will help you get your bfp has got to be a good thing :D Fingers crossed x


----------



## rosababy

I'm also afraid of needles. Can't even watch when they take blood or anything. Luckily, my dh has experience taking blood from the army, so he'll be doing mine. My sil (also went through ivf) said it helps to pinch the belly fat to inject. She says it hurts less.

What is the topical stuff you put on? So it doesn't hurt, then? I could be interested in that...


----------



## Doodar

I use two different kinds one is called emla cream you put it on about an hour before and cover it with like a clear plastic plaster which comes with the cream. The other is called zylocaine its a spray and I just spray that on some cotton wool and stick it on with some micropore tape for about half an hour. I find the emla cream is better but its more expensive. It used to only be available by prescription but you can get it over the counter at the pharmacy now. I order mine online you can get a box of about 4 tubes and the plasters for around £15 doesn't last long though so I tend to alternate between the emla and the zylocaine. I used the emla for canula insertion for egg collection too lol I'm a wimp and they all laughed at me but I don't care. Why suffer pain when you dont have to. You can also get one from the pharmacy called ametop but I've never used this one.


----------



## schoolteacher

Great news on getting started soon doodar and with extra drugs in place too. What is the Dr Beer book that you an Trask have?
Also the Zita west cd has been mentioned on here by a couple of you, is is any good?
AFM-nothing to report, im feeling bored and lonely at the mo because DH is away til thursday. Since moving to cambridge 2 YEARS ago I have only managed to make 2 friends and one has a 6 week old baby and never returns my calls and the other is writing her masters dissertation! -so it's hard to meet them! (my work colleaques are all nice but none live in cambridge) oh well never mind.
I'am trying to motivate myself to do some planning for school but it's not going well! I was also in school today putting displays up. Trask I like the sound of your job-maths is my favourite subject! then I wouldn't have to plan Geography, History and Literacy (these are what I still have left to plan!) other subjects done thank goodness!

Anyhow sorry everyone for babbling!x


----------



## schoolteacher

Delly said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well had baseline scan this morning and the syrenal is doing it's job I start injecting tomorrow with menopur and have another scan on the 2nd sept. If all ok EC on the 5th sept so felt kinda of wierd when i left the clinic of hope and then a sudden feeling of being very scared of this not working (paying private so only have this one shot) (I am normal or just a half glass empry sort of person :-().
> 
> Dee x

Hi Delly-From what I can workout I think your maybe first to have EC on this thread! GO GIRL! I think everyone on here gets scared every now and again about it not working it's a huge huge thing! and like you say it's so expensive if you are paying for everything! I'm egg sharing but having icsi and possibly tese for DH which still all has to be paid for so I kinda know how you feel. I need to findout how much FET costs compared to icsi with egg sharing so I can decide whether to freeze any good embies!
Goodluck for injecting tommorrow.x


----------



## Tinks85

Wow, it really is moving fast.

AF is due Thursday so could come anytime from tomorrow onwards. I can then call the clinic and hopefully get a better idea of when I can start :thumbup:

Doodar, I am glad you have managed to make a decision :hugs: Fx hun x

There is no way my DH would inject me, he is nervous about having needles around in the house :haha: If I wsn't ok with injecting myself I would have to go to my mum or sisters :dohh:

Delly, glad DR has been kind on you, GL for stimming. You will the first from the this thread :happydance::happydance: I am sure it is very normal to worry about it not working. Oh and there are loads of videos on youtube, just search for your meds. They are quite helpfull (and funny :winkwink:)

Princess, I wonder if the letter will be for getting your rubella shot? They might have an apoointment for you?

Yellowbell I am glad DR has been ok for you also. Fx AF turns up when she is supose to.

Hi to everyone else :kiss:

ST - We are with you virtually :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Delly :hugs: I kind of know what you mean, I'm only preparing for it to not work, I'm naturally pessimistic, so I worry if I think positive I may jinx myself! Although I do also worry that my negative thinking may affect it too, so I can't bloody win :dohh:

School Teacher, I have no friends, and I've lived in this town my whole life! I'll be your virtual friend too :flower:

I'm getting my drugs deliverd on Friday! Woo Hoo :happydance: I can spend a whole evening reading the patient info leaflets! Happy times :haha:


xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Zowie for the delivery:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You will have a mountain of leaflets to read. Should keep you busy for awhile :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

AAh thanks Tinks and Zowiey! 2 more friends yay! I love reading patient info leaflets! and Zowiey I totally understand what you say about being too optomistic and jinxing it or being negative to protect yourself and that stops it working!!!! which way to go??? lol!
xx


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: Add me to the virtual friends pile up or message me and i'll add you on FB! Although no TTC talk on there, it's shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

Zowiey, glad that your drugs are coming Friday. The leaflets will indeed keep you busy :D

ST, Planning sucks :( I need to do mine but can't find the motivation just yet :blush: At least with just one subject it's not so bad. Just 9 different levels of class :haha:

The books I have are Zita West Zita Assisted Conception

That's probably been the most helpful and the only one i bought full price on. 

Also the cd, which is fab. CD Relaxation

The two books I picked up at the charity shop are Natural Solutions to Infertility (lots about vitamins, supplements and diet) and Dr Beer, Is Your Body Baby Friendly (a squidge depressing but useful about unexplained infertility, miscarriage and IVF failure). I picked it up as it was £2.99 but hoping not to need it!


----------



## princess_1991

Tinks - the doctor said I have to have my rubella shot at my gps so I know it's not for that, I'm wondering if it's for another ultrasound or I dunno I have no idea lol xx


----------



## rosababy

Traskey, I just looked up that zita west cd. It looks great! Do you have it? I can't find it in the USA thought. :nope: I wonder if it's only sold in the UK. I think I need something like that. Negative thoughts are constantly going through my mind, and I need some positive affirmations and meditations to keep my mind and body healthy.


----------



## Traskey

schoolteacher said:


> AAh thanks Tinks and Zowiey! 2 more friends yay! I love reading patient info leaflets! and Zowiey I totally understand what you say about being too optomistic and jinxing it or being negative to protect yourself and that stops it working!!!! which way to go??? lol!
> xx

Zita would say think positive!!

I'm trying very hard to. 

Rosa, I do have the cd. I tried it for the first time last night and it was so good I fell asleep. Need to do it earlier and not before bed :haha:


I found some of the numbing creams that Doodar was talking about on Amazon.

Numbing cream

I might get the cheap one and see if it makes a difference. I am such a wimp with needles :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Hello girls.

I am lucky in that i am not bothered by needles at all as had so many needles/drips etc with my 2 emergency surgeries for ectopics last yr, but i am nervous as regards catheter test an transfer but not egg collection... am i weird?! its just the idea of a catheter through my womb again after my HSG hurt so much yrs ago but that was not long after cervical surgery so hoping iv healed and it wont be so bad?
I am feeling very scared emotionally as always thought my mum would be here to go through ivf with me and support me but knowing i have to go through it without her is what really scares me as she was my best friend and such support through all my infertility as she had been through infertility herself and tried 10yrs for me... i guess i will have to toughen up and get on with it but take comfort from knowing she will be watching over me always.
I have not had a call from drugs company yet re delivery of all my meds etc but it was only yesterday i called the clinic so il give it till thur an call the drugs company if i have not had a call from them by then. I guess im lucky in a way that my friend is diabetic and she has self injected for 20yrs so she will be doing my needles for me.

Is everyone feeling hopeful/excited and terrified all at once?? xxx


----------



## Traskey

africaqueen said:


> Is everyone feeling hopeful/excited and terrified all at once?? xxx

:thumbup::wacko::flower::shrug:

Yep, that sounds like me in a nutshell :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Its a odd mix of emotions traskey isnt it? i pray we all get lucky and can move to a due date group together xxx


----------



## Doodar

Traskey said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone feeling hopeful/excited and terrified all at once?? xxx
> 
> :thumbup::wacko::flower::shrug:
> 
> Yep, that sounds like me in a nutshell :haha:Click to expand...

Me too and I've been there before, thought things would be different this time round. I bought an ivf relaxation cd and I fell asleep too :haha:. I also got a positive thinking one which is good, obviously didn't work for me last time but I'm not giving up hope.

Im worrying too about people mentioning ttc on FB so much so that I'm thinking of closing the account. Nobody knows and I'm scared someone is gonna slip up.

AQ I have to phone my drugs company myself to arrange delivery of drugs, maybe you should give them a ring just to be on the safe side.


----------



## rosababy

Traskey said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone feeling hopeful/excited and terrified all at once?? xxx
> 
> Absolutely. I'm terrified of being too excited. I go back and forth between thinking how on earth could this NOT work, and omg...what if it NEVER works?! It's quite the ride through my head right now. :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Delly

Morning Ladies,

Done the first injections today for stimming, so i keep thinking that with in the next month our lives could change what a wierd thought . I am hoping this works but due to the stats at only 20% sucess rate i am struggling to remain positive is that normal x


----------



## africaqueen

Delly- yes its normal but we must remain positive too. Glad injection went well x

Iv just had call from drugs company and meds are getting delivered tomorrow morning!
They called just as I was saying to my mum I pray this all works as I talk to my mum often an ask for guidance
So let's hope its a sign xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ ~ Oh, we love good signs. Yay for the drugs being delivered :)

Rosa/ Delly ~ I think we all go up and down thinking this will work, this might not. I think it also crosses my mind that if IVF doesn't work then there's not a next step really to take, apart from immunology treatment. 

Doodar ~ maybe I should get a positive thinking cd too! The Zita is for post transfer but it's relaxing me, so I don't mind.

We had a good appointment today! 
DH's SA was better 

His first SA count was 10 million, the second 24 million and today's was 67.5 million!
Motility today was 65% with 55% moving fast 
Morphology was up to 8% from 4% on the first two samples. 

So we are down for IVF with ICSI back up, due to his previous low counts. We also talked about time off and options/recommendations with that for end of September when we'll be going there a lot.


----------



## loopylew2

Afternoon ladies...hope everyone is well
Delly well done on your first injection...im right with you with the optimism after our meet with consultant yesterday our figures were 15%...!!! we must believe though..we must...xxx
Aq excellant news on your delivery your mums always gonna be there looking out for you and when ever she can im quite sure she'll be yanking on some strings...
Doodar i listened to Zita natural concepton tape and it really did relax me, so Traskey falling asleep to it as got to be beneficial the message will get through subliminally and will be firmly stuck in...
well i had my appointment yesterday it really is overwhelming all that info they go through all the stats some of it was quite depressing actually...went home with a pounding headache which i now cant shift and my OH probably looked much like Zowiey said hers did...had bloods taken for Amh aswell get the results tomorrow..will be starting on day 21 of my next cycle which is due any day now...Wagons roll indeed...:happydance::happydance:
lou


----------



## schoolteacher

Fab news loopy!

Trask that's great news about DH's SA! 67.5million wow!!!!! I would love just one million of those please! Surely you shouldn't need icsi now? 
Thank-you for the info on the cd btw!
x


----------



## rosababy

Wow, things are moving along for us in here! 

Traskey, excellent SA numbers! :happydance: That's got to feel great!
AQ, yay for meds in the mail!!!!

Afm, my cd3 appt was a little anti-climatic. He tried to give me bcp prescription until I reminded him that we weren't doing that on account of my smaller ovaries and he was like oh yeah. COME ON DOC! So, I go back next Friday to see how ovulation is going. More waiting. :coffee: I feel like that's all we do. I'm ready to start these darn injections and get this party started!!


----------



## Please

Hi Girls! Thank you all for welcoming me the other day. Sorry i have not been on since, things are a little mad @ the mo. I will try to catch up with whats going on with you all, but I hope things are moving along nicely.
I have a decision to make which i'm struggling with. I'll try and explain short hand. My first cycle I was on the long protocol down regged for 14 days, started gonal F 112.5iu for 8 days and then lowered to 75iu for 2 days. I was overstimulated with estrogen at 26'000 on stimming day 10 and 29 eggs collected. Well this cycle I was on BCP and straight onto stimming CD3 so no down regging also dose was lowered to 75iu. I had my first monitoring app today, I have one mesurable follie on each ovary @ 11mm and about 25 smaller follies on each ovary (this is my problem, I have 50 antral follies before we even begun...oh the joys of PCO) after 6 days of stimming last cycle I had 15 measurable follies with 30 smaller ones and estrogen was 3600, today after 5 days of stimming estrogen is 630. The consultant has recommend two days at 112.5iu to try and get a few more follies to grow with the two lead follies, however he has said he understands my concerns and if I want to do one day @ 112.5iu and then one @ 75iu he is ok with this. Its such a difficult balancing act, I dont want to end up with just 2 follies but I dont want to end up with estrogen super high and not to be allowed a transfer. What would you do? Appreciate your thoughts Girls!


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - :happydance::happydance::happydance:for you drugs coming tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welldone on your first injection Delly x

Loopylew - glad your appointment went well and you have everything signed. It is very overwhelming, I dont know about your cons but ours did not sugar coat anything. Which in a way is good as it does not give false hope. Another starter for this cycle. I am so jealous, I so want to join you girls.

Traskey - Yey for the SA!!!

ST - I second that, I would just love to have 1 million for them to pick from :dohh: but I am sure they can find enough. They only need a few :hugs:

Rosababy - Thats not very reasuring that your Dr forgot about not giving you bcp. Another starter, its going to get even more hettic in here :haha:

Please - Its is such a hard decision. How many lead follies did you have at this point last time. My advice would be to go with what your cons has advised, plus you are on a lower dose than last time as well.


----------



## Traskey

Wow Please, that's complex. I'm not sure what to advise. I'd probably follow your FS but i'd bow to anyone with experience on this one. Good luck whatever you decide. 

Rosa, hope your scan goes well for next week. At least you knew you weren't supposed to take the bcp.

Lou, it is a bit overwhelming isn't it? Come on witch so you can start!

ST, they've recommended we sign consent for ICSI just incase. We think the increase was due to Wellman Conception that DH was on. I hope you get more than last time too!

Delly, happy stabbing :D Was it ok?

Hugs for everyone else. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Doodar

Delly congrats on the first stimming jab :thumbup: you'll be at ec before you know it.

Trask brilliant numbers you must be so pleased, just shows you how things can change from one month to the next :thumbup:

AQ Yay for drug delivery :happydance:

Please tought decision but like the others have said, I think I would go with what your consultant has recommended hun. You'll only be having the higher dose for two days and your estrogen numbers are no where near as high as last time. Good luck hun :hugs:

Lew not really sure what you mean by that comment or whether you misread my post but I never mentioned it not being beneficial to trask.

:hi: ST,Tinks and everyone else.

AFM still awaiting my protocol to arrive so I can order my drugs.


----------



## Tinks85

Do you have to order your drugs yourself Doodar? Is that because you are funding yourself? Really hope your protocol turns up tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

^^^^^ Me too!

Let's hope you can start soon :dance:


----------



## Doodar

Tinks85 said:


> Do you have to order your drugs yourself Doodar? Is that because you are funding yourself? Really hope your protocol turns up tomorrow :thumbup:

Yeah I order the drugs myself, clinic send me a prescription and I order the drugs from the company who supply the clinic and pay them direct. I'm not sure if it is because I'm self funded, I just thought that was the way everyone did it lol


----------



## princess_1991

Well nothing to report here, just thought I'd say :hi: 

Can't believe how many of you are starting this cycle, got everything crossed for you lucky ladies, so happy for you if not a little jealous :blush: 

Honestly the way things are going I feel like I won't get started till Xmas,

got my doctors appointment today to find out what's the status on this rubella jab and where I need to go to have it, I just don't understand how a surgery that does baby clinic and gives the babies their mmr jabs won't give me one as an adult, granted I'd probably need a different dose but you'd still think they'd do it :/ 

Xx


----------



## loopylew2

Doodar said:


> Lew not really sure what you mean by that comment or whether you misread my post but I never mentioned it not being beneficial to trask.
> 
> Sorry Doodar im such a dimwit!!!:dohh::dohh: my fingers not keeping up with my brain!!! it was meant to say i agreed with what you said and that the falling asleep bit as got to be good...gonna invest in cd myself and take it to bed with me too...:hugs:
> lou


----------



## Traskey

Good luck Princess, getting your rubella jab sorted. You'll catch us up soon, don't worry!

I had some sharp pains on my right ovary side for a couple of hours last night. Brumbar thinks this is just my ovaries shutting down so I thought i'd share, incase any of you get it too . All gone today though :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies, 

Sorry Ive been AWOL. Have managed to catch up on everything, the thread is moving so quick. 

Nothing to report here.... still no AF and still no news about the funding. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome back Samba

Sorry that there's no news as yet. Come on witch, get a wriggle on or don't come at all. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Shes ARRIVED!!! Bloods booked for tomorrow AM and Im currently on the phone to the OFU to see if they have my funding yet!


----------



## Sambatiki

FFS!!! I need to send a form off!! :grr: Its going to take 2 weeks :cry: we will have missed this cycle :cry:


----------



## Delly

Hi Ladies,

well on day 2 of stimming and suffering the most awful headaches :-( (using 300IU of menepor), drinking loads of water but not helping much and being in work is worse. 

Dee x


----------



## africaqueen

Hello ladies.

Traskey- Good news about dh's SA x

Princess- i got my MMR jabs done by the nurse at my GP's and had it with the baby clinic so cant see why they are making such a big issue of it... x

Delly- Sorry you are having bad side effects. I got my meds today and my menopur is only 75iu so you are on a strong dose maybe thats why the headaches? x

Sam- Good luck with funding etc x

Hello to everyone else and hope we are all well x

Well i got my drugs delivered today, so here is a list of my meds...

Suprecur injections 5.5ml
menopur 75iu vials x10
Cyclogest 400mg pessaries
Ovitrelle 250mcg syringe
Buserelin pharmacy kit
menopur ferring kit

Is anyone else on similar doseage?

I am so glad that we have this chance and cant wait to get started. xxx


----------



## Doodar

loopylew2 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Lew not really sure what you mean by that comment or whether you misread my post but I never mentioned it not being beneficial to trask.
> 
> Sorry Doodar im such a dimwit!!!:dohh::dohh: my fingers not keeping up with my brain!!! it was meant to say i agreed with what you said and that the falling asleep bit as got to be good...gonna invest in cd myself and take it to bed with me too...:hugs:
> lou
> 
> It's ok hun think sometimes its hard to portray what you mean in text. No worries :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Doodar

Sambatiki said:


> Shes ARRIVED!!! Bloods booked for tomorrow AM and Im currently on the phone to the OFU to see if they have my funding yet!

:wohoo:Yay!



Sambatiki said:


> FFS!!! I need to send a form off!! :grr: Its going to take 2 weeks :cry: we will have missed this cycle :cry:

Oh! :cry: talk about up and down. Can you not hand deliver the form so it gets processed quicker :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Delly said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> well on day 2 of stimming and suffering the most awful headaches :-( (using 300IU of menepor), drinking loads of water but not helping much and being in work is worse.
> 
> Dee x

:hugs: sorry your suffering hun. Will all be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

My protocol has arrived :wohoo:

AQ here is a list of my drugs.

Cetrotide 0.25mg x 7
Menopur 75iu x 24
pregnyl 5000iu x 2
Utrogestan 200mg box of 15 x 6
Aspirin 75mg x 40
Dexamethasone 2mg x 20
Oestradol valerate Progynova 2mg x 56
Clexane 20mg x 20


----------



## africaqueen

Yay Doodar!
I take it our meds are the same just different doses and brand names? im lost! lol xxx


----------



## Doodar

africaqueen said:


> Yay Doodar!
> I take it our meds are the same just different doses and brand names? im lost! lol xxx

I think so hun :thumbup: yay I'm so excited for everyone :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Here's a breakdown of daily doseages.

Cycle day 2
150iu once a day
75mg Aspirin once a day
1mg Dex once a day

Cycle day 4
Progynova 2mgs once a day

Cycle day 5
Cetrotide 0.25mg once a day

When follies grown 10.000iu HCG Pregnyl

Two days after ec
Utrogestan 200mg x 2 twice a day
Clexane 20mg once a day
Calcium 500mg twice a day


----------



## rosababy

Delly,
I'm sorry you're struggling with headaches. Are you allowed to take any pain meds for them? Maybe a little caffeine? 

Traskey, thanks for sharing! These are all good to know...what to expect. Doesn't sound like fun, but it'll all be worth it!

Princess, you'll be starting sooner than you think. I know if feels like all we do is wait. :coffee: I'm sick of waiting, too!

Sambatiki, that sucks! I'm so sorry! 

Afm, just waiting. :coffee: Always waiting.


----------



## Please

Tinks, Traskey, Doodar thank you so much girls! You confirmed what me and DH had decided, we are going with the higher dose tonight also. Hope it pays off, will find out tomorrow which will be after 7 days of stims. 

Hope things are going well for everyone.


----------



## Tinks85

Sam - I am so sorry you have missed this cycle, Will everything be in place for next cycle??? At least you will have a date to work towards, think of it that way :hugs:

AQ & Doodar, your lists dont mean much to me but glad you have it all sorted. All I know is I will be taking bruserelin for DR and gonal F (at a lowish dose) for stimming. I haven't noticed anyone else mention Gonal F. I wonder if it comes under different brand names or something :shrug: So excited for you girls.

Delly, so you are suffering hun, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Rosababy, I know what you mean about waiting. Thats all I seem to do but thats AC I guess. I hope you dont have to wait to much longer :hugs:

Please, so glad you have made a decision and you both agreed. The way I see it is that they are the specialists and do it every day. I wish you all the luck in the world hun :kiss:

AFM - Well AF was due today but has not shown. I am waiting for her to show so I can call the clinic and find out when we can start. I think we will miss this cycle but I just want to know :growlmad:


----------



## Traskey

Samba, I'm so sorry about the form! What a pain. See if you can pick it up and hand deliver it or something. Glad the witch is finally here though.

AQ, my menopur dose is closer to Delly's. 225iu. I guess it's something to do with your scans or maybe it's because I am older?

Please, glad you made a decision!

Tinks, hope the witch comes soon!

Doodar, glad your protocol has arrived :D

Delly, hope the headaches ease soon. I was warned about them too and told to drink 2-3 litres of water a day.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Its a 70 mile round trip to the clinic so I'll just post... it takes 2 weeks for the funding to come anyway and I need to have the consultation and mock transfer before OV. Besides... I checked out the dates for next AF and my very estimated EDD would be 8th August... day after DH's b'day and day before my B'day so Im taking that as a sign :haha:

Delly - Hope that your headaches get better soon 

So jealous of you all starting... my ET wont be until November. 

Tinks - Hope that the slag bag arrives soon xx 

AQ - :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok xx Im just back off to work :grr:


----------



## zowiey

Oh Samba, I'm so sorry :hugs: What's the form for? They are really dragging their feet, it must be beyond frustrating for you? xxxx


I get my drugs delivered tomorrow! I'm so excited :happydance: it feels real now. Is anyone else feeling slightly calmer now we are actually starting? I'm still a bit crazy (but I always am!) But I just don't feel quite as anxious at the moment. I'm sure it will change when I start down regging! :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Sam - I am jealous also. We will get our dates confirmed soon :hugs:

Yey for your drugs as well Zowie. 

I am losing track on who is starting when :dohh: som mnay seem to have hteir drugs already :thumbup:

I dont feel very optomistic about AF showing, dont feel like she is due which is very strange for me :shrug:


----------



## Traskey

Yay for your drugs coming tomorrow Zowie :wohoo:

Samba and Princess, sorry you are still waiting girls. Hopefully not too much longer for you :hug:


----------



## princess_1991

Went doctors today, they said they can't understand why my immunitys low cuz I've already had 2 mmr jabs :/

They also said they would need to see the blood results to go any further so I rang the clinic, they said they would ring me back today and they never did so I'm not too impressed tbh xx


----------



## rosababy

Tinks85 said:


> I am losing track on who is starting when :dohh: som mnay seem to have hteir drugs already :thumbup:

I am losing track, too! We should put it in our siggys.

I'm not starting yet, but my meds are ready to be shipped. I probably won't start injections for another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey- Maybe it is to do with hormone levels being different with age? im 30 so hope my dose is not too low... ah well im sure they know what they are doing x

Rosa- I hope the next few wks fly by for you as i know the waiting is hard x

Princess- I rem how frustrated i was with the immunity issue but all worth it in the end and obviously we want to take no chance, no matter how small of us contracting rubella whilst pregnant. Some women just dont respond to intial jabs so maybe you are one of them x

Please- Good luck and hope it pays off x

Hi to everyone else x

I am off to bed as had another emotional day. Grief is exhausting me. Need a decent sleep. I wont be online much till wkend now as dh back at work in the morning and takes the dongle with him. Hopefully have this phone line fixed asap xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

The meds will be different due to age, weight, hormone levels etc etc. 

AQ - :hugs:


----------



## lovecutie1

Doodar said:


> My protocol has arrived :wohoo:
> 
> AQ here is a list of my drugs.
> 
> Cetrotide 0.25mg x 7
> Menopur 75iu x 24
> pregnyl 5000iu x 2
> Utrogestan 200mg box of 15 x 6
> Aspirin 75mg x 40
> Dexamethasone 2mg x 20
> Oestradol valerate Progynova 2mg x 56
> Clexane 20mg x 20

Hi Doodar, I am going for my appointment for IVF tomorrow with all paperwork bit nervous... bit scared.... 

Anyway I wanted to know how long it took them to decide the protocol and to send you the medicines ?? And should I be aware of anything before going to the appointment ?? I have read the IVF process but wanted to know if you have anything to share.. hope you won't mind :)


----------



## zowiey

The drugs are here!

And aside from a mass panic about the size of the needles (i thought the drawing ones were injecting ones :dohh:) I think I'm going to be ok! Does anyone else have a Autoject thing? It looks interesting!

Hope every one is ok? Isn't the weather bloody miserable? It hasn't stopped raining all day!
xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Zoe - YAYYY for your drugs arriving!! :yipee: 

Lovecutie - :hi: 

Well!! What a morning with the blood tests :shock: I dont do well with having my blood taken and explained to the nurse that normally they go from my hand.... anyway she says shes going to have a go.... and she got blood ok..... all down my arm... all over the chair.... and all on the floor but non in the syringe :shock: She told me not to look and of course I saw and went all hot and dizzy and nearly was :sick: So she had to get the doc... who actually managed to get some out of my arm. So now Im bruised on both arms :grr: The nurse said that Im just to book straight with the doc next time and just go straight in the hand.

Feeling abit blahhh about IVF at the mo as nothing is going on and Im feeling a bit left behind iygwim. 

Hope everyone has a fab bank holiday xxx


----------



## princess_1991

yep samba im feeling the same, ive rang my clinic today, they said they would ring me back, i said well you said that yesterday, they said they definately would today, tbh i forgot abouut it untill just but they still didnt ring me back!! grrr!!

and weve been having shit off DH's ex today :growlmad:

and now hubbys gone to the pub with my cousin which means that the quitting smoking he's doing really well at will go out the window and hes gunna come home half cut!! :growlmad:

im just feeling super stressed and tbh im finding it hard to concentrate on anything to take my mind off it! ive tried putting 2 films on now and by the time im half way through ive lost concentration and lost the plot of the film :growlmad:

sorry for the rant girls but sometimes ya just gotta let it out

xx


----------



## Traskey

Yay for getting your drugs Zowiey. I don't have an auto inject thing, just needles ewww.

Aww Samba, i'm sorry you are feeling left behind :hugs: Don't you go disappearing on us now will you! I'm really hoping you'll start things soon, your baseline and consent forms. 

I'm all packed for my holiday to Weymouth. IVF meds are packed too! I've got my Frio pouch to put them in the car. So i'll be off tomorrow morning for a week. Hope you all have a good week. I'll pop on if I get a signal. Good to luck everyone with appointments, waiting on forms or starting the meds.

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - You for it girl! I was actually thinking I might need to step away from this thread as I was thinking that its just making me feel left behind iygwim. But equally I want to support everyone here too. It wont be long before we get our plan. Its just bloody crap waiting xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - Thanks love! :hugs: Hope that the weather brightens up for you xx


----------



## Traskey

Princess let it out! Your clinic sounds awful for communication. Which one is it?

Is there an admin manager you can complain to?


----------



## zowiey

Oh samba and Princess, don't ever feel like you can't rant on here :hugs: Go for it ALL you like, and we will always listen.

Trask have a fabulous holiday, I shall pray for good weather for you!

xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all!

Trask-have a brill holiday-I love weymouth! What is a frio pouch?

Princess-What a pain in the bum about your clinic! I think it's flipping rude to say they will ring and then don't! It's weird about your immunity for rubella being low if you've had 2 jabs like they say! Maybe like AQ said-the jabs just didn't work? 
I feel left behind too-so many people with their drugs now!!

Samba-As above I know how u feel bout being left out, I was on here yesterday just reading the posts but didn't have the heart to actually say anything myself! I just have a feeling now that I might be waitin til Oct.
x

Zowiey-Yay for drugs arriving! I'm v.jealous!! cool you have an auto inject!
Aarrghh!!-totally agree about the rain-it's been rubbish here-went into town with DH and even with an umbrella still got soaked!! grr. We went to see the inbetweeners movie-was soo funny and rude!

AFM-saw my friend with her 9 week old baby today but it was fine! He was sick all over me tho, lol! I didn't mind. Had to ring up DH and get him to bring me change of clothes it was that much!!!

It was harder yesterday getting my hair done and my hair dresser appears with a min bump!! when I know she didn't have a boyfriend last time I went there :-(

Still waiting for my appointment on the 30th-I emailed to ask what would happen and they said signing forms and planning the cycle but they didn't mention drugs-So now i'm worried it's not gonna happen in sept like the other nurse said on the phone!!! Oh I just wish it was clearer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Sam - I am the same as you :hugs::hugs::hugs: I dont think I will be starting DR until mid October TBH. It was December when we were told we were getting referred to St Marys and its just been delay after delay since then :growlmad::growlmad: we can just be the late starters :hugs: Sorry about your blood draw as well, they never listern and always thing they know your body better :dohh:

Princess, how frustrating about the hospital not gettign back to you. Can you not use PALS? Hope DH doesnt get too drunk :haha:

Zowie, it must be ace to see all your meds. Are you injecting for DR? What the auto inject thing like? Is it like a diabetic pen thingy?

Hope you have a good holiday Traskey :thumbup:

Well AF has arrived but came too late for me to call the hospital. Going to call tomorrow and see what they say but dont even know if anyone will pick up on a Saturday. The not knowing is killing me. If I cant start this cycle, which is how it is looking, then I will be dissapointed but will get over it. I just want to know when we are likely to start so I can at least know if social events and work is going to clash :growlmad: I am so fed up with waiting and PMT does not help matters :cry:


----------



## schoolteacher

Sambatiki said:


> Well!! What a morning with the blood tests :shock: I dont do well with having my blood taken and explained to the nurse that normally they go from my hand.... anyway she says shes going to have a go.... and she got blood ok..... all down my arm... all over the chair.... and all on the floor but non in the syringe :shock:

Silly nurse! well you did say do it in the hand!!x


----------



## schoolteacher

Ahh Tinks it was December that we we first went to the doctors about not concieving! Can't believe it's now almost september! what a pain you can't ring the clinic, mine is closed on weekends.

I will be gutted if I have to wait another month..... 

I just have it in my head that if we do it beginning Sept I could have a baby in May, wheras if we are kept waiting til Oct, it will be a June baby. I know it's only a months difference but a month is a long time to me at the moment.....
maybe it's overdramatic but what we are all going through IS a dramatic thing- I think we forget that sometimes and are too hard on ourselves. x


----------



## Tinks85

ST, i think we posted at the same time. Iknow how you feel and just want to know also. I really hope you do get to start soon but I will be an Oct starter, I think :thumbup:

Oooops about the baby sick :dohh:


----------



## Tinks85

ST, we went to Dr about not conceiveing in July had a few tests done and it was Decemeber when the specialist said she would refer us for IVF. It feels like forever :nope:

Too us I guess its normal life now, its a big thing thing and be as dramatic as you want hun :hugs: I dont think I can cope with anymore waiting!


----------



## rosababy

Sambatiki, what a terrible appt! I would been PISSED if I told them to take blood from my hand, and they didn't, and that happened!! :gun:

Princess, I'm also finding it hard to focus on anything other than ivf right now, and it's infuriating. I'm just hoping that with the start of a new school year (Monday), I'll be able to focus on that and not this scary process.

Ladies, hurricane Irene is headed my way...we just got done with an earthquake (in an area that NEVER has them) and now we have this. :shock:


----------



## Tinks85

Rosababy, I hope everything is ok. Must so scary :hugs:

I agree, it is so hard to not be consumed by IVF.


----------



## zowiey

Rosa baby, I will be thinking of you, stay safe :hugs:

Tinks, I am so sorry, what is it with all the hospitals being so crap? I really hope they pick up tomorrow, do you have to book your cd2 scan? HUGE, :hugs:

The pen is kind of like a diabetic pen, but you put the whole needele and syringe into it, so its quite big! but I suppose you don't actually see the needle go in, so it's a little better!

ST, we went to see the inbetweeners! I laughed so hard, it is definitley what I needed, pure silly immature humour :haha:

xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

Trask - its CRM London, tbh I haven't got a clue if the clinics run by the doctor or by a higher manager, I think the problem is everytime I ring they have a different receptionist and there all foreign so if you can't understand them and their not communicating how are they doin their job properly, 

Hubby got wankered and started smoking again :growlmad: and is currently passed out -.- 

I've been thinking about taking a couple of days off this tbf, just to get my head straight, I've been quite upset tonight and I think all this ivf and waiting around business is taking itss toll 

Will hopefully catch up with you girls in a few days when I'm thinking a bit clearer 

Xx


----------



## Sambatiki

ST, Princess & Tinks - We'll all be Octobers together :thumbup: Atleast this way we get watch what everyones doing and pick up the good tips :winkwink:

Princess - Eurrghhh that would do my head in :grr: on both accounts. Dont go away :hugs: Although totally understand that sometimes you do need a time out. You we're here for you whatever you think is best :flower:

Zoe - We're hopefully going to see it next week and I cant wait! 

Rosa - Stay safe :hugs:

Hope eveyone had a fab Friday xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Zowie. It so frustrating. I am not sure if I will be going for a scan because for some reason at my clininc you have a cd2 scan and bloods before seeing the cons to sign consent so I have already had one.

Sam thats it :hugs::hugs: At least we will have plenty of experienced ladies to advise us :thumbup:

Princess, hope you are ok. Time is a good thing but we will miss you :hugs: Naughty DH :growlmad:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Lovecutie- Hope your appt goes well today x

zowiey- Yay to the drugs arriving! luckily i didnt have the needle panic as i knew the thick needles were for drawing up not injecting but i can see why u panicked! x

Sam- Sorry u had to go through all that just for a blood test! lets hope the treatment itself runs more smoothly x

Princess- Sorry u are feeling down and that dh didnt help matters by getting drunk... men are useless sometimes but they dont have the emotions we have so hang in there an all will come good. x

Traskey- Have a lovely holiday and good luck with the jabs x

Schoolteacher- Hope you manage to get appt sorted out and get a start date x

Tinks- How did the phone call go today? hope you can start next cycle if not this one x

Rosababy- Yikes that hurricane looks scary! are you in NY area? are they evacuating? hope your all ok x

Well i have not been up to much. Since my mum died i have been eating junk and not much of that even so today i have eaten properly to get my body healthy. I managed wholemeal toast for brekky and i had sweet potato shepards pie for lunch and a yogurt and apple. I will plan something healthy for tea and i have switched from diet coke to fruit juices and the odd caffiene free diet cola. I am doing my best to get my mind focused on what lies ahead even tho i am so very sad inside, i owe it to my mums future grandbaby to be as fit as poss 
I need to call the HC on monday to see when they can fit me in for the mock transfer which will probs be around thur/fri next wk. I am a little nervous but not too bad yet xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Well it wasn't a good start, I was calling the nurses from 9 - 10.40 and no one picked up. You have until 11 to request treatment! I tried every number I could find for the clinic and again, no one was answering So I am a little embarassed to say I used the emergancy number :blush: I did appologise to the nurse and explained I couldn't get through but she didn't think anything of it and was lovely. She took a few details and said they would get back to us with in 48 hours. She did say I will need another cd2 scan and bloods as becasue of the delays its been over 3 months since my last one, lucky me, cant enough of people looking at my fu fu when I am on AF :growlmad: On the slim chance we are accepted this cycle and they take 48 hours to get back cd2 would have been and gone as it tomorrow. I know this may be a silly question but can cd2 scan and bloods be done on cd3???? Will that one day make such a difference?

So now I am waiting still, shocker. I am expecting them just to say its too soon and I will have wasted my bank holiday all anxious about them calling :dohh:

AQ - good for you eating better, I cant even imagine how though it is :hugs::hugs: I am sure the moch transfer will go fine, I know you are worried due to previous problems but fx it will go better this time and relax as much as poss hun :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

AQ, I'm in the DC area, and the red zone has gone around us now. We'll just get some rain, I think. My dh's family is in NY (well actually they're vacationing in Florida right now, thankfully!) but I haven't heard of any of his extended fam evacuating yet.

Good for you for trying to eat healthfully! I've gone through that too...no fun. Can I give you a small tip? Fruit juice is usually packed with sugar and doesn't help when you try to lose weight. Diet coke is actually better (calories, not health). Do you have Crystal Light products over there? It's a powder that you put in water and they have all kinds of flavors, and it's only 5 calories! I even found non-alcoholic margaritas!! They're so good! I just didn't want you to be frustrated. :flower:

The mock transfer was fine. No pain, just uncomfortable because you have to do it on a full bladder. So, that wasn't fun, but it was really quick.

Tinks, I've had "cd3" done on cd5 before, so I think it's just fine. Is cd2 the typical day over there? In the US, it's cd3, but I honestly don't think it makes much of a difference. You should be fine.


----------



## Tinks85

Rosababy thats made me feel better. Yes it seems to be cd2 but they dont class you as being on cd1 until you have woken up bleeding so even though I came on yesterday today is cd 1. iykwim.

Glad to hear you are not having to evacuate. Still must be worrying for the familly.


----------



## zowiey

I think it can, I had to book in between cd 2&4, really hope they get you in!
xxx


----------



## Doodar

lovecutie1 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> My protocol has arrived :wohoo:
> 
> AQ here is a list of my drugs.
> 
> Cetrotide 0.25mg x 7
> Menopur 75iu x 24
> pregnyl 5000iu x 2
> Utrogestan 200mg box of 15 x 6
> Aspirin 75mg x 40
> Dexamethasone 2mg x 20
> Oestradol valerate Progynova 2mg x 56
> Clexane 20mg x 20
> 
> Hi Doodar, I am going for my appointment for IVF tomorrow with all paperwork bit nervous... bit scared....
> 
> Anyway I wanted to know how long it took them to decide the protocol and to send you the medicines ?? And should I be aware of anything before going to the appointment ?? I have read the IVF process but wanted to know if you have anything to share.. hope you won't mind :)Click to expand...

Hi hunny It depends if you have had screening bloods already, if you have then the process is a lot quicker. It also depends on if your self funding or if your NHS. I know the NHS have a waiting list and I'm not sure how long it is. We are self funded and it took about 6 weeks from first consultation to actually starting treatment. I guess you've already had your appointment by now, hope it all went well and you got some answers to those questions.


----------



## Doodar

Sam Bloods are a knightmare. I've learnt my lesson not to let on to them that I hate them now. I put my topical on both arms before I go and one time the nurse said to me I cant find a vein so I'm gonna have to take it out of your hand I'm sure the B***h did it on purpose because she knew I hated blood tests and she knew I had topical on my arms. I now remove the topical before I go in and try not to let on that I dont like them. I also refuse to allow that nurse to take blood from me now. All of the other nurses have never had a problem getting blood from my arms.

Princess,Tinks,ST I'm so sorry that your all feeling left behind. kinda makes me feel guilty now. :hugs:

ST know what you mean about a month being a long time. A month feels like a lifetime when your in this ivf business. :hugs:

Tinks hope you manage to get booked in for that scan hun.

Princess we'll be here for you when you come back hun :hugs:

Rosa glad to here your not in the red zone, it must be so scary. Hope your family are ok :hugs:

AQ please dont worry about the transfer hun. I swear to you there is nothing to it. Like rosa said you'll be concentrating more on your full bladder and trying not to pee yourself. Good luck sweetie :hugs:

Zowiey Yay! for drug delivery :happydance: I was the same when I had my first lot delivered as soon as I saw those drawing up needles I was like WTH!! I was ready to throw the towel in and then I read the instruction leaflet lol.


----------



## yellowbell

I also have a problem with my bloods being taken from my arm because my veins are deep and the nurses are always having a hard time finding a vein that most of the time they just take it from the back of my hand. I hate it when nurses just resort to that. I was told by my doctor and nurse friends that there will always be a vein on the arm, it just takes patience to find it and they said most probably these nurses who took it from the back of my hand are either not so experienced or just lazy.

by the way, what are drawing up needles? Right now, I'm using the insulin syringe for my down reg, and I know I'll be using the pen injections for stimming but what are the drawing up needles for?


----------



## Tinks85

Yellowbell I believe the drawing needles are used to mix 2 medicines together and then draw the correct amount of the solution into the syringe. You then put a much smaller needle on the syringe to inject yourself.

It seems really common for poeple to struggle with blood tests. Lets hope we get a nice experienced nurses from now on :thumbup:

Doodar, dont feel guilty hun. You have waited long enough for treatment yourself as all the other ladies have. We can all still help each other through at different stages of treatment :hugs:

Well I am patiently waiting for a call, that may not even come today. I couldn't sleep so got up well early :growlmad:


----------



## Tinks85

OMG, I am in shock. I am booked in for a scan and bloods on Tuesday and needle teach on the 19th. They are not 100% sure we can start this cycle as our file is locked away until Tuesday but as long as there was no problem with the banking then we CAN :wacko::wacko::wacko: I feel sick and like its just not real. I am waiting for them to say there is a problem.

One thing I am a little worried about is needle teach being the 19th as that would be cd24. Aren't you meant to DR on cd21?????


----------



## rosababy

Tinks, how exciting!! I'm not sure on the cd21. I guess it depends on when you o'ed, etc. Are you on bcp? I'm not there in my "process" yet, so I don't know how all of that works yet. My guess is a few days woudln't make a huge dif.


----------



## Tinks85

No not on bcp. I am going to double check when we go on Tuesday. Don't want to sound like I am being fussy or questioning them though. I don't know.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls I'm on my bb so just a quickie. I have my mock transfer tomorrow morning.
Hope everyone is ok and had a nice bh wkend xxx


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi Gals, thank you Sambatiki, AQ, Doodar for the replies :)

Here is the update of my appointment. I am on unexplained category :( the FS went through all the check list. He said we don't need any other tests. I was on CD14 on Saturday and we could have started the IVF this cycle but seems they had to squeeze me so hubby said we'll start the process from fresh cycle.... :( . Anyway another 14 days :)

The FS did not say anything about Mock transfer ?? Is evryone getting mock transfer before their actual transfer ?? please advice.


----------



## rosababy

AQ, good luck with the mock! It's not as scary as it sounds, and then you'll know exactly what to expect for the real thing. One less thing to worry about! :thumbup:

Love, I don't think every doctor does a mock transfer, no. Probably just fine if you don't do one.


----------



## yellowbell

Thanks Tinks. I am not sure if I'd be doing the mixing of meds, I hope they'd just give it mixed already, lol. Yay, you got your dates! We weren't asked to take bcp too but we were told to abstain from BD or have safe BD only from CD1 to CD21 ;) 

africaqueen, goodluck on your mock transfer tomorrow!

AFM, I'm having my baseline scan and bloods tomorrow morning. I've been down regging for 2 weeks now but AF still hasn't come so I don't think I'll be starting stimming soon :nope:


----------



## schoolteacher

hello all! yay tinks for dates! I'm sure they will expect you to have questions so don't worry about asking away! I have my appointment today aswell-at 3.30. It's to plan the cycle so I guess I will get my dates too! Is it gonna be sept or oct that is the question!
Have a nice day everybody and i will report in properly later after I get back!
Tinks, yellowbell, AQ let us know how it goes!xx


----------



## Delly

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all doing well and had a good bank holiday weekend. 

7 days now of injections (menopur) and still sniffing (syranel) I feel so bloated that i cant breath it is truly uncomfortable, headaches and so tired. I have scan on friday and hopefully if all is ok then EC and ET next week.

I am still trying to remain positive about the whole thing but still very scared about the process.


Take care lovely ladies Dee xx


----------



## JaniceT

I'm due for my appointment with FS this Friday. Also will be prescribed a pill to make my mensus start flowing again and hence stop my breast milk. Am a little upset that I have to stop BFing but really wish for this ICSI cycle. Hopefully it'll work because most likely will not try again if it doesn't. I've requested for the Egg Transfer to be in November (following that Chinese gender chart) with hopes that I get a girl if I'm pregnant


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - how did the mock transfer go hun?

Lovecutie - No, not everyone has a mock transfer. I think it depends on your clinic and/or if you have had previous problems. My clinic dont do them :thumbup: Sorry you cant start this cycle but at least you have a def go ahead for next cycle :happydance:

Yellowbell - Good luck for your scan and bloods tomorrow. I could be wrong but I think some poeple dont have a bleed. Try not to worry to much fx :hugs:

ST - How did your appointment go???

Delly - Sorry you are suffering so much on the menopur. GL for Friday :thumbup:

Janice - GL to you also for Friday, let us know how you get on.

AFM - I have had my bloods and scan. I had 11 follicles at rest on one ovary and 13 on the other so am I right in thinking my AFC (antral follicle count) is 24????? I have had a look on google and that seems normal :thumbup:. The only hitch we had was DH blood results from March!!! are not on file. The nurse said they should be on the computer but can not proceed without them. Its not our fault though is it??? :growlmad: All being well though we have the go ahead to start on the 19th, after needle teach. I will be cd24 by then but the nurse didn't seem to bothered and did not fill me with confidence. I am still quite worried about this as everyone else starts cd21 :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Hi to Sam, princess, Doodar, Trasky, Rosabay and eveyone else. Sorry if I had missed anyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Love cutie- a mock transfer is mostly only done if u have had previous cervical issues such as surgery such as i have had x

Yellowbell- Good luck for tomorrows scan and i hope u can start stimming soon x

Delly- You are getting there! not long now x

JaniceT- Good luck for appt on fri x

Tinks- Fab news that you can start this cycle! u must be made up x

Schoolteacher- How did your appt go today? x

Well girls i went to the clinic today for my mock transfer and i had to gown up and dh in scrubs and we went to theatre and the Dr came and i was bracing myself taking deep breaths and then seconds later he looks at me and smiles and says 'all done'!!
I was like- are u joking?! i honestly never felt a single thing! i am so relieved to know that the actual transfer will go smoothly when our precious embies will be in that catheter  i asked my mum to watch over me closely today and i know she did xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all!

Well guess what-good news, I will be starting on the 19th! (same as you tinks!) apparently it would have been a week earlier but the nurse forgot to tell me not to have the 7 day break on the bcp so I just followed the instructions and did have a break. I cried when she told me (how silly) and I think she felt sufficiently guilty!!!
Currently on cd2 and you have to be taking the bcp for 2 weeks before u can stop it. So i'm gonna stop bcp on the 12th (as long as my egg share ladie's period has arrived-FX!!!) then 7 days later (19th) I have a scan and if all is well I start stimming on the same day. They give the drugs to you at the clinic instead of them being delivered and teach you what to do that same day. I wish it was sooner but beggars can't be choosers and at least I'am starting in September-I know others aren't and still waiting.
So my dates are:
*19th Sept:* Scan 1 and if all is well start stimms with Gonal F
*Approx 23rd Sept:* Scan 2 to check progress and may be given Cetrotide at this point to prevent premature ov due to pcos.
*Approx 26th/27th Sept: *Scan 3 and if ready for ec will have timed trigger shot of either suprecur or ovitrelle.
*Approx 29th/30th Sept:* Egg collection and DH may need surgical sperm extraction.
*WC 3rd OCT:* Embryo transfer!

Who else is starting stimms at this time? Trask?

Delly-I do not look forward to those side effects, poor you, keep going!!! we cheer you on!

AQ-So glad mock transfer turned out to be a breeze! I think sometimes we expect the worst during this long process and then are suprised!x

Hello to everyone else-quiet on here today!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zowiey

Hello!

ST , hope your appt went well today?

Delay, sorry the drugs are kicking your ass, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Aq, so glad the transfer went well, I'm quite worried Bout that, as I find it really uncomfortable having a smear, and am worried I'll be really tense for it, so reading what you said, helps. Thanks!

Well I had my injection lesson today, ready to start the suprecur tomorrow! Still quite nervous, but I guess this first will be the worse one! I'll update tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi Tinks, AQ -- thank you both :) for the clarification bit relived now .. :)

AQ- Glad your Mock transfer went well. Fingers crossed for you.....

Here is a question to all -

1- Are you taking any extra vitamin apart from the Prenatal ?
2- Have already quit Caffeine, drink ??
3- Those who have already started down regging, are you doing any exercise if you were doing any kind of exercise before ??
4- Are you all planning to take day off after ET ??

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## africaqueen

Zowiey- I am ok with smears but still find they hurt a little as im always tense too but honestly with the transfer you dont feel a single thing providing there is no obstructions of course such as scar tissue etc so im sure you will be fine too xxx


----------



## rosababy

AQ, glad the mock went well! I hardly felt a thing, too. I hope the real thing will be that easy, too!



lovecutie1 said:


> Hi Tinks, AQ -- thank you both :) for the clarification bit relived now .. :)
> 
> AQ- Glad your Mock transfer went well. Fingers crossed for you.....
> 
> Here is a question to all -
> 
> 1- Are you taking any extra vitamin apart from the Prenatal ?
> 2- Have already quit Caffeine, drink ??
> 3- Those who have already started down regging, are you doing any exercise if you were doing any kind of exercise before ??
> 4- Are you all planning to take day off after ET ??
> 
> Thanks in advance :)

1. My doc has me on Co-Q 10 for egg quality. Just a vitamin, and vitamin D.
2. Yes, I recently (as in a few days ago) quit drinking caffeine, switched to decaf coffee, and haven't had alcohol since AF came 10 days ago. Everything I read says quit drinking months before the IVF cycle, but I didn't know I'd be doing it...
3. Haven't started injections yet, but I will see how I feel. I don't plan on exercising much during that time, even though I normally go to the gym everyday. :shrug:
4. Depends on when it is and how long I've had to take off already. I'd really LIKE to take the day off!


----------



## africaqueen

Love cutie-

1- Are you taking any extra vitamin apart from the Prenatal ? No just prenatals

2- Have already quit Caffeine, drink ?? No i still have a morning coffee and a afternoon cup of tea but i have changed to caffeine free diet coke 

3- Those who have already started down regging, are you doing any exercise if you were doing any kind of exercise before ?? NA

4- Are you all planning to take day off after ET ?? I am taking the entire cycle off intill OTD as i am under enough emotional distress after losing my mum 3wks ago and have been signed off by Dr so will be off intill OTD so i can focus entirely on the cycle

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Im still stalking but dont feel like I have anything to contribute atm. 

But I rooting for you all. 

GOod to hear that all is progressing for everyone xxx 

Best of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hello Ladies,

Gosh this thread moves so quickly.

Delly Sorry your suffering hun. Have you mentioned those side effects to the clinic? Make sure your drinking plenty of water hun :thumbup:

Tinks Woohoo yay! I knew all would be well for you starting this cycle. So pleased for you :happydance:

Janice good luck for your apt on Friday :thumbup: 

Aq told you nothing too it, bet you feel so relieved now. Well done hun :thumbup:

ST Yay!! for dates, so happy for you :thumbup: So we'll be stimming and ec around the same time :thumbup:

Zowiey good luck with that first injection hun. First is always the worst but its never as bad as what you think its going to be.

Lovecutie 
1- Are you taking any extra vitamin apart from the Prenatal ? Folic Acid and Calcium
2- Have already quit Caffeine, drink ?? Nope I tried it before and it didnt make any difference, this time I'm not punishing myself. Consultant said no proven evidence that alcohol makes a difference, although obviously I wont drink after transfer. I'm not a big drinker anyway, but if I fancy a glass then I'll have one.
3- Those who have already started down regging, are you doing any exercise if you were doing any kind of exercise before ?? Nope
4- Are you all planning to take day off after ET ?? Yes have booked a week and half off work.

Sam just by being here your contributing :thumbup: hope you get dates soon hunny :hugs:

Hi to Rosa and anyone everyone else :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Question for everyone ... 

Would you continue with an IVF cycle if your estrogen levels were 759 on the day of trigger??


----------



## yellowbell

*Delly* - I hope all goes well for you and EC and ET happen as planned :thumbup:

*JaniceT* - oh wow, you're onto baby # 2! Yea, hopefully it'll be a girl for you this time :flower:

*Tinks* - I think CD24 should be fine to start down reg. Don't worry ;)

*AQ* - hooray for your painless mock transfer! :) Yea, for sure your mom watched over you ;)

*ST* - yay! you got your start dates too! Oh wow, you're on short protocol? No down reg?

*zowiey* - goodluck on your injections tomorrow! :)

*lovecutie* -
1- Are you taking any extra vitamin apart from the Prenatal ? Yes, folic acid tablets.
2- Have already quit Caffeine, drink ?? Yes, initially wanted to not completely take any caffeine
but it's really too hard so I just lessened my intake instead.
3- Those who have already started down regging, are you doing any exercise if you were doing any kind of exercise before ??
Yes, I'm still playing tennis and badminton. I'm planning to stop it once I start stimming.
4- Are you all planning to take day off after ET ?? Yes, not only a day but a week off! :)

*PCOSMom* - sorry I have no idea about it yet because I don't know the normal levels :blush:

hi to *Rosa, Samba, doodar* and to everyone else, I hope you're having a good day! :)


AFM, I went for my baseline scan and bloods today and as I've expected I am not yet moving on to stimming since my uterus' lining is still thick since AF has been a no-show and only showed itself today, right after the scan! :dohh: So I do another week of down reg and I'll have another baseline scan and bloods on Wednesday next week. Hopefully, all goes smoothly thereafter.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi yellowbell! yeah short protocol for me so no down reg thank goodness! I hope that an extra week of down reg for you does the trick it sounds like it will then you can get stimming! Woo! 

Doodar-what day do you hope to start stimming then?xx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies
Dee that seems to have flown by sorry its making you feel rough...good luck on friday...:hugs::hugs:
ST hooray for dates and short protocol...
Yellowbell hope your appointment goes well tomorrow:hugs:
Tinks that sure sounds like a lovely amount of follies...hope they manage to find your dh blood results quickly...
AQ im so pleased mock transfer went so well...bet it made it seem so real having to gown up and everything...:happydance:
Hi Lovecutie :hi:
1- Are you taking any extra vitamin apart from the Prenatal ? folic acid
2- Have already quit Caffeine, drink ?? i only drink mint and green tea
3- Those who have already started down regging, are you doing any exercise if you were doing any kind of exercise before ??nope
4- Are you all planning to take day off after ET ??will be signed off for two weeks..
Hi sam :hi:

Hope everyone else is doing good, AFM i have my pre treatment scan tomorrow and will be given all my dates then...really nervous about it all now...
lou...


----------



## zowiey

Hello :wave:

Well the first injection went fine! But only after I had a full emotional breakdown :haha: I was crying, wouldn't let hubby do the injection, and made him wait 10mins, whilst I was crying like a child! Then he did it, and I was soooooo embarassed, I hardly felt a thing! But hubby was fab, he got everything ready, I think he's wanting to do it all to feel like he has a part in all this.

1- Are you taking any extra vitamin apart from the Prenatal ? Just Folic acid and a multi
2- Have already quit Caffeine, drink ?? Just started today with the caffine free tea, and haven't drank since July, I try not to, to support hubby anyway.
3- Those who have already started down regging, are you doing any exercise if you were doing any kind of exercise before ?? Erm, me and excercise don't really go together that well :haha: So nope, no planning on doing much!
4- Are you all planning to take day off after ET ?? I'm having the full 2 weeks off. My consultant advises you to take that time off. But he has also said I may need a few days off after EC, so may end up having 3 weeks off :wacko:

Anyway, hope everyone is ok?

Oh and I apologise for my last post, it was on my phone! And where it says delay, it was meant to say Delly :dohh: Stupid autocorrect!

xxxx


----------



## JaniceT

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Love cutie- a mock transfer is mostly only done if u have had previous cervical issues such as surgery such as i have had x
> 
> Yellowbell- Good luck for tomorrows scan and i hope u can start stimming soon x
> 
> Delly- You are getting there! not long now x
> 
> JaniceT- Good luck for appt on fri x
> 
> Tinks- Fab news that you can start this cycle! u must be made up x
> 
> Schoolteacher- How did your appt go today? x
> 
> Well girls i went to the clinic today for my mock transfer and i had to gown up and dh in scrubs and we went to theatre and the Dr came and i was bracing myself taking deep breaths and then seconds later he looks at me and smiles and says 'all done'!!
> I was like- are u joking?! i honestly never felt a single thing! i am so relieved to know that the actual transfer will go smoothly when our precious embies will be in that catheter  i asked my mum to watch over me closely today and i know she did xxx

thank you, dear! I'm glad that your mock transfer went so well! I had no idea what a mock transfer was until you posted about it. My best wishes to you and that this time, will be your special time to be blessed with a LO


----------



## rosababy

Loopy, I'm hoping to find out my dates, too. They gave me an arbitrary "3 weeks" last week, but I would like to know exactly when I start! Maybe we'll be close together!

Zowiey, congrats on the first injection! I completely relate with you. I have a feeling I'm going to react the exact same way when I start. My dh is great too, and he'll have everything ready. I am SO glad to hear that you didn't feel much, though! Makes me feel a lot better. 

Janice, welcome! I think I remember seeing you on the IVF successes page. Back for another round? Will this be #2 for you?


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies, my meds were just ordered. I start on 225 iu's Follistim. :wacko: 

Follistim #3 900iu cart, 2 refills
Follistim pen
Menopur #15 75iu vials, 2 refills
Ganirelix Acetate (Antagon) pre-filled syringes, #4, 2 refills 
Ovidrel pre-filled syringe( HCG), 250 mcg #2, no refills
Medrol 16mg tablets #7, no refills
Doxycycline 100mg tablets #14, no refills 
Doxycycline 100mg tablets #20 (partner), no refills
Progesterone in oil 50 mg/ml, 10ml vials, #3 vials, 2 refills
3cc syringes, 22G, 1½&#8221; needle #30, 2 refills
18G, 1½&#8221; needles #30, 2 refills 
27G ½&#8220; needles # 15, 2 refills 
sharps package


----------



## rosababy

Hi, Chris! :hi: 

Question: I have lots of refills for meds too. Will we actually need to refill them at some point, or are they only on there for future cycles if we need them? Do we get all the meds we will need for the entire cycle delivered at once?


----------



## Chris77

The refills are if you need them for future cycles or if for some reason, you really need to increase the doses. Yes, you will get everything you need for one cycle at once.


----------



## Doodar

schoolteacher said:


> Hi yellowbell! yeah short protocol for me so no down reg thank goodness! I hope that an extra week of down reg for you does the trick it sounds like it will then you can get stimming! Woo!
> 
> Doodar-what day do you hope to start stimming then?xx

Hopefully Sept 16th if Af behaves herself and then EC around 28th.



zowiey said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Well the first injection went fine! But only after I had a full emotional breakdown :haha: I was crying, wouldn't let hubby do the injection, and made him wait 10mins, whilst I was crying like a child! Then he did it, and I was soooooo embarassed, I hardly felt a thing! But hubby was fab, he got everything ready, I think he's wanting to do it all to feel like he has a part in all this.
> 
> xxxx

I was the same hun, kept saying ok ready! No just wait a minute! Ok ready! No just wait a minute. In the end he got fed up and just jabbed me with it. We had a right laugh about it afterwards.


----------



## loopylew2

hello ladies, well had my scan today 7 follies altogether which i suppose i should be glad about, just doesnt seem like many to play with...needle training next friday and start down regging on the 16...
hope you are al fine....
good luck Dee for tomorrows scan....xx


----------



## Tinks85

ST & Loopylew :happydance::happydance::happydance:for dates. No DR ST :thumbup:

Loopylew, you will only be 3 days ahead of me :thumbup:

Yellowbell, Sorry you are having to continure DR for a little but longer but you must be releived AF finally showed :hugs:

Glad mock transfer went ok AQ :thumbup:

Zowie, I think you reaction is fairly normal, dont beat yourself up about it. Injecting at home is new for most of us and is a big thing :hugs: How did it go today?

Chris & Rosababy, the med lists are really confusing me :wacko: there seems to be so many different items :wacko:

Hi Doodar, Janice, Sam and everyone else :kiss:

Sorry forgot who asked but I am still drinking caffine but have reduced and have de caf at home. I am only having a glass of wine every now and then and stopping completely DR or stimming, not decidied yet. I dont know what time I am take off either yet but want to work as much as poss to keep busy. I work in an office so can take it easy :thumbup:

The only vits/suplements that I take are folic acid & multi vit. Is this enough??? I dont take any pregnecare or anything :shrug:

Cant wait for needle teach :happydance::happydance: My meds dont get delivered either the clinic will give them to me at needle teach


----------



## Chris77

I think the med list looks more confusing than it actually is

It's really just follistim, menopur, ganirelix and ovidrel. Then medrol (to help keep the body from rejecting the embryo) and an antibiotic for both me and DH. Then progesterone after the transfer.


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi Tinks, it was me who asked all those questions :) thank you for taking some time and replying to my qs :)

Thank you AQ, Doodar, yellowbell, everyone else for answering :) 

I hope AQ you are doing good after the Mock Transfer .....

Hi Zowiey, I could imagine the scenario as I am also scared of needles and I had similar situation during HSG shot with IUI :haha:

Doodar looks like I won't be far behind you..... :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, just a quickie to say im on dh's dongle using his sim card and he is back in work tomorrow till sat so i wont be online till then. Hope everyone is ok and nothing to report with me. Just waiting for needles appt on the 9th and dr starts 13th. I am struggling with my grief so trying to get myself a bit better before treatment starts. xxx


----------



## rosababy

Chris77 said:


> I think the med list looks more confusing than it actually is
> 
> It's really just follistim, menopur, ganirelix and ovidrel. Then medrol (to help keep the body from rejecting the embryo) and an antibiotic for both me and DH. Then progesterone after the transfer.

The pharmacy called and read off the list of meds. At first, I tried writing them down and then I was oh forget it! :wacko: LOOOONG list!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Had my egg retrieval today...18 eggs. Should find out how many fertilized tomorrow. :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies.

I think Im going to have to leave this thread for now... I very much doubt that we'll be cycling for a little while and am struggling with it. I know you'll all understand :hugs:

Wishing you all the very very best with your treatment and I'll keeping everything crossed for you all xxx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I think Im going to have to leave this thread for now... I very much doubt that we'll be cycling for a little while and am struggling with it. I know you'll all understand :hugs:
> 
> Wishing you all the very very best with your treatment and I'll keeping everything crossed for you all xxx

Oh Samba, I'm so sorry hunni. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

PCOS good luck! I can't wait to hear your fertilization report!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi ladies - can I join your little group? I've spent the last couple of days reading all 69 pages and feel like I've known you all for ages!

We had our follow up appointment on Tuesday and our con said we could either spend 3 months filling DH with vitamins to try and increase his normal forms count (3% at most recent test) so we can do IUI - or skip straight to ISCI. We opted for the latter.

So we have our planning appointment next Wednesday and then I think we'll probably have to wait for my next cycle so I think we'll be starting things end of October/early November.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Hope-welcome! In my experience-vitamins did not help my DH at all as his count has continued to go down. I know others have had some success tho. I will also being doing icsi!

Pcos-that's a super number of eggs! can't wait to hear how many have fertlized!

Samba-I understand why u need to leave for a while, take care, and cu soon!

Oh flip-it's just gone out my head what everyone else has said but hello to u all! 
AFM-nothing to report just waiting for the 19th really............... I know there are lots of us starting between the 12th (ish) and 19th (ish) of Sept so that's exciting!!xx


----------



## lovecutie1

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Had my egg retrieval today...18 eggs. Should find out how many fertilized tomorrow. :)

Hi PCOS, good luck....:hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I think Im going to have to leave this thread for now... I very much doubt that we'll be cycling for a little while and am struggling with it. I know you'll all understand :hugs:
> 
> Wishing you all the very very best with your treatment and I'll keeping everything crossed for you all xxx

Very sorry to hear that Samba....please take care of yourself...:hugs::hugs:

Pcos thats an awesome number of eggs....well done....fingers crossed for the next hurdle....:happydance::happydance:

Hi Hope and welcome...

Happy sunny afternoon to all.......

lou


----------



## JaniceT

Just went for my FS appointment today. I have been prescribed Cabergoline (Destinex) to block my hormone so that my mensus will start and hence my breast milk stop. Am quite sad as I love the bonding of BFing my baby boy. I have to take the pills come Monday. By mid October, my mensus should arrive and I will start the injectables. I will be on the long protocol and look to having the EC and ET in mid-November.
It is all happening so fast. Good think I have been taking m prenatal vitamins. Doc said I must take them at least 2 months before EC/ET.


----------



## Tinks85

PCOSmom - Well done on ER, cant wait to hear how they get on :thumbup:

Welcome Hope - I think I would have opted to go straight to ICSI also. GL hun.

Sam - I am so sorry to read your post but understand completely. Take care hun. Will be thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

AQ - GL for the 9th.

ST - I just cant wait for the 19th either :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hello lovecutie and loopylew, Chris and rosabay and everyone else. There are so many on here now :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sitting on pins and needles waiting for the phone call.

I'm a bit of a pessimist so I really am scared to hear the news. 

OHSS has definitely set in ... my poor tummy looks huge! Does not feel so good either. :(


----------



## Tinks85

Janice - Glad to hear things are moving but sorry about you not being able to BF any longer. That must have been a tough decision :hugs::hugs: I am not even taking any prenatal vits :haha: just folic acid and multi vit :dohh:

PCOSmom - really hope you feel better soon. How will they treat your OHSS or will it just go away now the eggs have been collected? I cant even imagine how nervous you are feeling. We had to do a test thaw of DH :spermy: and when I was waiting for the embryologist to call I just couldn't breath, it was horrid. This must be 100 times worse but I am sure it will be good news. When do you have to call?


----------



## wifey29

Hi ladies, 

I haven't been onto this thread in a while now and wow, it has moved so fast! I need to have a good read to catch up.

I'm only five days away from our first DR injection and absolutely bricking it. I'm finding that the closer we get, the more anxious and worried I feel about how the treatment will go and the result. I'm so scared of going through round after round of treatment and coming out of it with no baby. I don't know if I can do this. Sorry for being negative, I just need to get it out this evening. I wish that we could all just skip this part and be holding our babies.


----------



## Tinks85

Wifey, I feel just the same today, just fed up.

I bet the closer you get treatment the worry will be greater and greater. We are here for you to have a rant though :hugs::hugs::hugs:x


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I got the call: 11 fertilized eggs.

But, no transfer this month as my progesterone levels are too high. :(


----------



## Tinks85

11 is great PCOSmom :thumbup:

I am so sorry about the transfer though. Is that due to OHSS? Sorry I am newish. Have they said when they will be able to do it?


----------



## lovecutie1

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I got the call: 11 fertilized eggs.
> 
> But, no transfer this month as my progesterone levels are too high. :(

:hugs: sorry it's not happening this month :( but can they not give you progesterone supplements and do the transfer ??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

lovecutie1 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I got the call: 11 fertilized eggs.
> 
> But, no transfer this month as my progesterone levels are too high. :(
> 
> :hugs: sorry it's not happening this month :( but can they not give you progesterone supplements and do the transfer ??Click to expand...

I started my injections today, but my blood work came back bad. He said it isn't a good enviroment for embryos right now :( Oh well ... there's always next month! I hope my eggies make it to freeze!


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh what a shame PCOsmum! (11 fertilized is great tho-more to play with!) I really hope they freeze well for you. xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

I did a naughty things yesterday-has anyone else done this? I bought a pregnancy magazine! my DH was there and did not approve, but I said that my mum said you have to believe absolutely that it's gonna work which means I could be preggers by mid Oct! Anyways I enjoyed reading it and it makes me excited! (ok and an little sad prob twice!)

Another weird thing-I dreamt I was pregnant last night! this has never ever happened before so a sign maybe. I looked about 12 weeks preg and was lying on my bed just looking at my bump and feeling really excited! weird.xxx


----------



## Tinks85

ST - naughty naughty, I have bought a mag. I think I would end up getting upset but you have to stay possitive and if that helps go for it. How strange about your dream. I realy hope it is a sign.

PCOSmom- GL for the freezing.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Samba- Sorry to hear that but i understand as i should of been starting July/Aug and had to leave that thread due to getting delayed with rubella issue but here i am now ready to get started so take heart that you will soon be posting in nov/dec thread and time goes very fast. Take care x

JaniceT- Wow you are brave starting IVF again with a young baby! hope all goes well x

PCOS- Good luck.

Hope- Welcome and good luck x

Schoolteacher- I buy a parenting magazine every mth! see no issue with it at all. Chances are we will be pregnant soon and i want as many parenting/pregnancy tips as i can get so im more prepared. I also buy the odd baby bargain such as clothes etc as one day i will deffo have a baby that needs this stuff so why not? ;-) x

Hi to Tinks, Rosababy and everyone else x

It is only 10 days intill i start dr injections and i cant wait to get going! it has been a long, hard emotional road to get to this stage so i am very excited and optimistic xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

It's an exciting time isn't it AQ! I did enjoy reading it and looking at all the maternity clothes and prams etc! 10 days to go that's great! I have 2 weeks on monday to go!x


----------



## mmgritten

School Teacher, I had 3 embies transfered Monday and my friends have already given me maternity clothes... and I had to try all of them on:winkwink: I think all of us are naughty girls.

Everyone enjoy the long weekend:)


----------



## rosababy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I got the call: 11 fertilized eggs.
> 
> But, no transfer this month as my progesterone levels are too high. :(

Oh no! Has this happened to you before? Did your doc know this might happen, or was this a total shock? What a disappointment. :hugs: The good news is that you have 11 so I'm sure you'll have some that make the thaw no problem. 


School teacher, I love it! I've been so tempted to buy some pregnancy mags, but haven't yet. I do walk a little slower through the baby aisles of the stores and wistfully touch the soft blankets. Sigh. Someday our babies will come and we'll spend SO much money on beautiful baby stuff and beautiful maternity clothes! :haha: I hope your dream is foreshadowing! At least you're staying positive, which is excellent!


AQ, I'm also pumped to get started with injections! I start in 13 days so we'll be very close!


Afm, I got my schedule yesterday!! :happydance: Injections to start September 16, retrieval October 7, transfer either October 10 or the 12. I'm guessing the 12, since he mentioned he'd like to do a 5 day with me. It's a little later than I thought...I thought we'd be doing an end of September retrieval, but whatever. The only thing is, when I was scheduling my dozens of appointments, I got down to the last few, which are beginning of October, and the receptionist is like oh the doc is out of town those days. I'm like but it's only a few days before my retrieval...did he even check his own calendar before he made mine?! She said they might have the nurse do the u/s, but since it's so close to the retrieval, I'm not sure. Doesn't the doc need to do those to decide if I'm ready for retrieval?? She said my schedule might change, but she'll call me on Tuesday.

I'll be PISSED if I have to wait another cycle because he's gone. I guess this is the trade off for going to a small, private clinic rather than a huge one where I see different docs each time. My dh reminded me that even the doc has to have a life outside of work...I'm like I DON'T CARE I WANT TO GET PREGNANT! :hissy:


----------



## Tinks85

10 days AQ :happydance::happydance::happydance:

mmgritten - Good luck for your 2ww :thumbup:

Rosababy - I really hope you dont have to wait another cycle. Are you do short or long protocol?

The nerves are really hitting me now, I dont think I can stand feeling like this for another 2 weeks and that before I even start. EC is filling me with dread, I am so scared of being put to sleep :nope:


----------



## loopylew2

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I got the call: 11 fertilized eggs.
> 
> But, no transfer this month as my progesterone levels are too high. :(

Hooray to the 11 fertilized..Boo to the waiting and bucket loads of good luck for the freezing...:hugs:

Aq im just 3 days behind you....woohoo.....lol 

Sshoolteacher dont see any harm in buying mags and getting prepared:thumbup:

mmgritten well done on being PUPO...:happydance:

Rosababy snap on the downregging date, dont know my schedule yet it should arrive with my prescription for my multitude of drugs midweek sometime...:happydance::happydance:

I hope everyone else is doing well today...:hugs:

Lou


----------



## loopylew2

The nerves are really hitting me now, I dont think I can stand feeling like this for another 2 weeks and that before I even start. EC is filling me with dread, I am so scared of being put to sleep :nope:[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean and im miles behind you...:hugs: my clinic gives you the option of a local insead... my worry is actually quite silly but its keeping me awake at night..lol the thought of my bladder having to hold more than one cup of tea is seriously stressing me out...!!!:wacko:

lou


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies hope everyone us well. Scan on Friday I have 17 follies ranging from 14 - 23 mm the largest not bad for an old bird. Having hgc shoot tonight and EC Monday responded well to Menopur but not been a comfy ride the last to weeks and today has been the worse.

Anyway on iPhone so hard to type catch up soon

Dee xx


----------



## loopylew2

Delly said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone us well. Scan on Friday I have 17 follies ranging from 14 - 23 mm the largest not bad for an old bird. Having hgc shoot tonight and EC Monday responded well to Menopur but not been a comfy ride the last to weeks and today has been the worse.
> 
> Anyway on iPhone so hard to type catch up soon
> 
> Dee xx

That really is awesome numbers...well done Dee.....Good luck for monday.....your nearly there....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Wow, that was a catch up and a half! I am back from my holiday :) Had a wonderful time, glad to be home but not looking forward to going back to work Monday. 

Had my withdrawal bleed whilst on holiday :( and :) It was shorter than normal but heavier but glad it turned up on time. 

The downregging is still fine. A few headaches but not too bad. Can't remember who asked but i'm taking Pregnacare Conception, which is a multi vit plus the folic acid. I'm on decaf coffee and tea and don't drink alcohol. I'm taking the day of EC and the next off and another day for ET. I'm swimming for exercise but have been told not to after EC. 

Glad that more of you now have dates or have started down regging! Samba, i'm sorry to see that you aren't starting as soon as you would like and will be leaving us :hugs: 

:hug: for all :D


----------



## Traskey

loopylew2 said:


> Delly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope everyone us well. Scan on Friday I have 17 follies ranging from 14 - 23 mm the largest not bad for an old bird. Having hgc shoot tonight and EC Monday responded well to Menopur but not been a comfy ride the last to weeks and today has been the worse.
> 
> Anyway on iPhone so hard to type catch up soon
> 
> Dee xx
> 
> That really is awesome numbers...well done Dee.....Good luck for monday.....your nearly there....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Wow, well done Delly! I hope this old bird gets as many as you have!

Good luck for Monday :)


----------



## Tinks85

Loopylew - I have not been offered a local. I will just have man up :haha: When do you have to have a full bladder? Is it just for ET?

Delly - 17 is fab, fx for EC on Monday. Please update us asap :thumbup: Is the HCG shot big???

Well this may be TMI but just want some reasurance. DH and I have :sex: and of course had to use protection but it split!!! I have never once had this happen so trust it to be now :dohh: Are we just using protection so we dont get pregnant before tx or is there another reason? I am abut 6 days away from ov so it would be to early anyway for TTC. Any advice would be great, I know I am proberly just being silly:haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Rosababy- Yes we are very close with our dates  lets hope our edd's are the next thing we have in common ;-) x

Tinks- Ah try not to panic over EC. I am involved in a IVF support group and all the ladies there felt no pain and were not given a general at our clinic, they were given deep sedation which puts you in a sleep but you breath etc on your own so much less recovery time, so maybe that is a option for you? also i think the reason they advise to use protection is incase you happen to get pregnant naturally whilst taking the hormones as they can increase chance of miscarriage i think. Deffo not a issue for us as i have no tubes x

Traskey- Glad dr is going well. Hope u had a nice holiday? when will you start stimms? x

Delly- Fab amount of follies! best of luck for EC on monday! that has come round so quick! hope mine does too x

Yay to the ladies starting dr around same time as me! we are getting busy on this thread and i hope to see tons of BFPS! xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all-busy on here today!
Trask-glad to see u back and all is going as well as expected! I think you start stimms 2 days before me!

Delly-best of luck for Monday, let us know how it goes!

Tinks-have your clinic told you it will be a local? as my clinic just sedates you which is better apparently like AQ said-quicker recovery. 

The problem I have is that DH does have to have a local for surgical sperm retrieval so neither of us will be able to drive home! We will have to take someone else with us I think. Does anyone elses Dh have to have something similar on the day?

-right I'm gonna have to look back on the posts now as my memory is rubbish and then do another post, lol!


----------



## schoolteacher

rosababy-I hope that your dates can remain, I'm sure they won't need to change them! 




rosababy said:


> [
> School teacher, I love it! I've been so tempted to buy some pregnancy mags, but haven't yet. I do walk a little slower through the baby aisles of the stores and wistfully touch the soft blankets. Sigh. Someday our babies will come and we'll spend SO much money on beautiful baby stuff and beautiful maternity clothes! :haha: I hope your dream is foreshadowing! At least you're staying positive, which is excellent!
> :

I can't wait to buy stuff!! I'm trying to be positive and succeed about 70% of the time at the mo!

*mmgritten*-being naughty has to be done! and good luck!

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## africaqueen

You should see the amount of baby stuff i already have! i went mad with my previous two pregnancies and bought tons of stuff and now if im out and about and there are some bargains i snap them up in the hope our baby/babies will wear them soon 
i did have so much stuff that a lot of my friends who have recently had babies have all done well from me with gifts tho! lol xxx


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies.
I hope you're having a good weekend.

Hope - welcome here. Goodluck on your appointment on Wednesday.

PCOS mom - Sorry to hear about the delay in your ET but as the others said 11 embies is a great number

Janice - what prenatal vitamins are you taking? I've only been taking folic acid.

wifey29 - goodluck on your upcoming first injection. I understand the anxiety you're feeling.I'm feeling it too sometimes but I try to take it out of my mind and think happy thoughts instead. I just look forward to my every injection and see it as one day being closer to having a baby :)

loopy - My clinic will be putting me off to sleep and I'm scared about it too! But let's not worry and just trust the doctor and nurses, they'll be monitoring us all throughout and it will be just about half an hour only.

Rosa - i hope your schedule does not get delayed. I would be pissed too if my doctor would just move my schedule because of his personal plans, I mean, he shouldn't have made his initial schedule with you and then just change it off like that.

Traskey - glad to hear your dr is doing fine. I've been having some headaches too but as Rosa told me, it could just be an effect of my cut down on coffee.

Tinks - like AQ said, the protection is to prevent spontaneous pregnancy as the meds we're taking will not have a good effect on an embryo.

ST and AQ - hooray for starting dr soon! 

Delly - best of luck on your EC!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

We have to wait 8 more days to hear any further word on our embies!

Doctor said that when you don't do a fresh transfer they grow the embryo's longer. My fear is that by the end of next week they will all be gone :( 

Then even if they do survive, will the survive the freeze and the thaw. UGH!


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks for the advice girls, if the protection is just to prevent a pregnancy then there is nothing to wory about :thumbup:

My clinic do EC under sedation but I believe you still go to sleep??? Going to sleep and not being aware of everything is what I am worried about. I am too scared of he pain, if any, afterwards. Can you tell yet that I am a control freak lol.

Traskey - Good see you back :thumbup: You seem to be doing well.

ST - My DH almost had to have SSR but we have banked before starting so the surgery shouldn't now be necessary, I think this is a cheaper option for NHS :haha:. Can you not drive after a local? Oh no, you will have to arange fo someone to pick you up. What a bit of a nightmere, just more hassle. Do you live far from the clinic?

PCOSmom - Its going to be long 8 days hun. Again, I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Tinks- Ah i see why you are scared of EC now... have you had a general before? i had two last yr and once you have that needle you dont know a thing about it and then your waking up and all done an dusted. I recovered ok from my generals but im glad this time around it will be deep sedation so i wake up quicker  as regards control Tink, that will go out the window with pregnancy an birth anyway ;-) lol. You will be fine and all be worth it for your baby xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks AQ, no I have never even been put to sleep before. I have only been to hsopital before for tests and to see Drs. Never had to stay in or had anything major done thats why I am so nervous :haha:

Yep we will have to hand over all control to our Dr & MW :wacko:


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon everyone

Well, i have my customary afternoon headache but I think the withdrawal bleed is almost over. 9 days to bloods and stimms :D

I have to confess that I have not bought a thing, not even a magazine. I asked DH if I was being pessimistic about our chances and he thinks not. I guess i'm just trying to not get my hopes up after so long.

Hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- You will be fine. I promise. I was very scared of getting put to sleep before my 1st ectopic surgery but the nerves do go once its done x

Traskey- Glad its all going well and not long intill stimms now! bet you cant wait. Its 9 days till i start dr now but time is going so slow now. lol. x

Just making a turkey roast dinner and then im going to spend the day reading mags an having a lazy one xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Me neither Traskey. I had a quick look at prams the other week but that was only really because my sister was buying hers. I do take my time in the baby sections dreaming but would never buy anything. I dont think I will buy anything until 12 week scan and even then only what has to be bought. I know some may think I am pessimistic but I am a bit superstitious and never buy for any baby until they have been born, unless mum to be has a baby shower before the birth. I am sounding quite crazy the last few days :haha:

I dont think there is anything wrong necessary in buying now if thats what you want, its a personal choice I guess.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Traskey - 9 days until stimming :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AQ - enjoy your dinner and lazy day. Thanks again for the advice x


----------



## Traskey

If anyone wants to watch, Test Tube Babies is back on Home and Health in the early hours. It's quite interesting, well the first one is that i've watched. I Skyplus it :haha:

Should point out though that they follow the process and it isn't always a bfp but sometimes a bfn :(


----------



## Tinks85

Does it show the whole process??? Thats sounds fab but I dont have sky :nope:


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey, i watch home and health all the time with baby story and midwives but never seen test tube babies so such sky+ it too. Thanks for that  xxx


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies!

Phew that was a catch up!

Samba, so sorry to hear you're not feeling to good, I hope you get moving soon, take care of yourself :hugs:

Trask, so good to see you back! Glad you had a nice holiday!

ST & AQ, I want to buy pregnancy mags soooo bad, but hubby won't let me! But I have decided on which pram I want, and also how I want the nursery! When we first started ttc, I brought a little snow suit, for the going home outfit, and I said to hubby that we probably won't be able to use it as our baby (please god!) will be born in June, and he told me off! Don't get me wrong, I'm super bloody hopeful, but I'm not delusional!

Well, I'm on day 5 of dr, and I'm feeling it like a bitch! I'm crabby as hell, had a full emotional breakdown yesterday, because hubby was playing his music to loud in the car! I proper sobbed, and was so upset! :haha: Then once I calmed down I felt like a right loser! I'm super bloated. having hot flushes, and the worst I'm finding is I'm exhausted all the time. From about 4pm every evening I literally have no energy to do anything, and now my boobs are hurting soooo bad, and I'm cramping, but I only have 3 days until Af arrives, but at least I won't have long, the consultant said that once I start menopur, then the supercur side effects will stop :happydance:

Anyway, I will be around more this week, so will be able to do proper catch ups!
xxxxx


----------



## Traskey

That doesn't sound much fun Zo! Sorry you are suffering so badly. I haven't been as bad as that but I have had a headache every day. I need to up my water intake I think. Been a little teary but not too bad. No mega melt downs at DH yet. Sorry you've been so exhausted though every day. That doesn't sound any fun at all. 

:hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Thanks trask. I'm trying my hardest to not let it get to me too much, I suppose this is just what we have to do! Headaches everyday can't be to fab either? That must wear you down? Big hugs for you :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry you are suffering so much Zowie. Poor DH :haha: I think we are allowed to be bitches throughout this whole process and get away with it. DOnt feel bad hun, I am sure it will come to us all :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Tinks85 said:


> Rosababy - I really hope you dont have to wait another cycle. Are you do short or long protocol?
> 
> The nerves are really hitting me now, I dont think I can stand feeling like this for another 2 weeks and that before I even start. EC is filling me with dread, I am so scared of being put to sleep :nope:

I don't know if it's long or short. My Lupron injections start the 16th of Sept with a retrieval of Oct 7. So, 3 weeks of injections. Is that long or short?

Do not worry about being under. I was terrified when I had my lap so I totally understand what you are going through, but you will be fine. Believe me. You'll wake up and not remember a thing. It'll be just fine. :hugs:



africaqueen said:


> Rosababy- Yes we are very close with our dates  lets hope our edd's are the next thing we have in common ;-)

YES!!! I think we'll have a lot of bfps around the same time in here! We'll have to start another preggo thread after this!! :headspin:


Zowiey,
I'm so sorry you're struggling with emotions and pain. :hugs: I'm sure most of us are not far behind you. I'm already having headaches from my caffeine withdrawl, so add that to what is to come and I'll be a MESS!

:hi: Hi to everyone else!! It's 95 degrees out, but it's September. So you better believe I'm wearing sweatshirts, jeans, watching football, chili in the crockpot and I just put my fall decor up in my house! I LOVE FALL!


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning ladies - thanks so much for the warm welcome and sorry to go AWOL so quickly. I had a really bad day at work on Friday that included tears in the toilets and then I just couldn't shake the blue feeling all weekend. Well until I had a bloody good cry yesterday lunch time - think I needed that! I think the thought of ISCI has just overwhelmed me and my coping mechanism went out the window. I am definitely thinking of speaking to my GP to see if he'll sign me off for the 2WW.

I'm in rush to get to work so I'll have to catch up proper later - but just wanted to say Tinks - I share your fear of going under for the EC. But I'm sure we'll all be fine. I voiced this concern at my patient open evening and the nurse said "well we haven't lost one yet!" She said to make sure I reminded them on the day so they could make sure I was as calm as I could be about it.


----------



## Delly

Morning ladies just a quick update, EC went well 19 eggs in total will get phone call tomorrow to see how many fertilised. Feeling a bit poo at the moment so going home to bed for a few hours rest

Keep you updated speak soon x


----------



## yellowbell

oh wow, that's a great number, Delly! Goodluck tomorrow!


----------



## mmgritten

Gave in and POAS this morning I am 7dp3dt and I saw 2 lines! It was faint but it was definately there! My beta isn't till Saturday... I don't know if I can wait.


----------



## loopylew2

Zowiey sorry your feeling so bad, hopefully the next stage is better...:hugs::hugs:

Dee those are awesome numbers, sorry your not feeling too good...:hugs::hugs:

Hope it really is so much to take in...having a good cry can be such a release...:hugs::hugs:

mmgritten :happydance::happydance: Whoop Whoop........

lou


----------



## rosababy

Hope, I'm sorry you had a crappy day. :hugs: I have those too. Sometimes crying is all you can do. I hope your week goes better.

Delly, 19!! That's great! I'm sure lots will get fertilized! 

mm, YESS!!! I definitely won't be able to wait the full 14 days either! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Welcome back and hope you feel better soon x

Delly- Wow 19 eggs! keep drinking lots of water and get plenty of rest and good luck for tomorrow x

mm- Good news about the 2 lines. Best of luck for beta x

Im off to stay with my dad as dh works away tonight and since my mum passed away i go to keep my dad company so il be online again tomorrow xxx


----------



## Traskey

Rosa ~ I love fall! It's my favourite time of year. 

Hope ~ Hope you are having a better day today than your weekend. 

Delly ~ 19 eggs :happydance::thumbup: Hope you get more good news tomorrow on fertilisation.

MMgritten ~ wow, sending you lots of :dust:

Lou ~ hope you are well

AQ~ have a lovely evening with your dad

:hugs: for everyone else!


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> ST - My DH almost had to have SSR but we have banked before starting so the surgery shouldn't now be necessary, I think this is a cheaper option for NHS :haha:. Can you not drive after a local? Oh no, you will have to arange fo someone to pick you up. What a bit of a nightmere, just more hassle. Do you live far from the clinic?

Hi! I'm pretty sure she said he was having a local, but I might be wrong, maybe it's a general! I don't know what it's called that I'm having she just said 'sedated'. She definately said neither of us will be able to drive! it is hassle-the clinic is about an hr an 15 mins away.x

Trask!-boo to headaches! I get them all the time they are horrible, I have always suffered since a child.

Zowiey-oh bless you! I fear I will be just the same!

Hope- hope you feel better soon x

Delly- 19 eggs! fantastic-goodluck!!!! x

To all the people chatting about buying magazines and clothes, I totally understand you not buying anything at all, everyone is different. I will buy the odd mag but have decided not to but clothes until 12 weeks. 

Today-First day back at school today with a brand new head teacher starting! I had to tell her about starting ivf and I started to cry!! great first impression! oh well! x

MM- Best of luck for beta! fab news! x


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Just thought I would pop in to say HI!

So our stats are:

18 eggs retrieved
11 fertilized
5 good embryo's at Day 4 and some straglers :)


----------



## Tinks85

Rosababy - I am loving your positive attitude. Preggo thread would be great :thumbup:

Hope - A good cry can make you feel so much better. Letting it all out helps :hugs: I think I will speak to the nurses about EC and see if they can ease my worry a bit. We never had an open evening or anything like that so I have only read about it really, the cons breifly touched on it :shrug:

Delly - 19 eggs is fab, I cant wait to hear you update :thumbup:

mmgritten - :happydance::happydance::happydance:thats great, I really hope that line gets darker. When are you going to test again?

AQ - Hope you have a nice night with your dad :hugs::hugs:

Well 2 weeks today until DR :happydance::happydance: I had a bit of a panic this afternoon. It all seemed to hit me how soon we will be starting and for a few hours I felt so anxious it was awful. I mean I feel anxious about IVF/ICSI 24/7 but this was just so overwhelming. I dont think I will be sane by the end of this :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

PCOSmom - Those number are good. When will they freeze them?How are you feeling?


----------



## ~Hope~

Delly - wow that's a great harvest!

MM - yay for the second line, when are you going to test again? In 27 months I've only poas a handful of times but I know I'll be itching to do it in the 2ww after ISCI! My hubby will have a fit though ;)

Pcosmum - good numbers for you too!

Tink-I would definitely talk to the nurses about your anxiety over EC, they should be able to put your mind at rest. 

I've been in tears again today- its like I'm turning into some anxious wreck and we haven't even had our planning appt yet let alone started the drugs! Today was because i was talking to hubby about how I'd like to start this cycle if they'll let me and he said oh but October isn't good as I won't be able to take time off work for EC and ET. I just started crying! October isn't great, but then November is worse for me as I'll be finding out the results of the restructure at work and might struggle to take time off at all. We reached a compromise in the end and I told him to get used to the crying and the strops because things will get a whole lot worse when I get on those drugs lol

Good news is my hypnotherapist is going to fit in some appointments for me before and during our cycle. She works wonders and will help me stay calm and centred through the whole thing :)

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all doing well x


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - TBH I dont think there will ever be a perfect time. It will clash with something not matter when you do it, it just the way things go. I really hope you can start this cycle :hugs: What happens at your planning appt? Will you get dates then?


----------



## ~Hope~

Completely agree which is why I'd prefer to get started sooner rather than later. Can't stand being a nervous wreck lol. Our appt is on Wednesday and I think we get dates then. I'll be on CD8 and my clinic starts DR on CD19 so it's entirely possible that we can start this month. Around the same time as you I think?


----------



## Traskey

ST, I hope your new head was sympathetic and supportive.

PCOS, 11 fertilised eggs and a clutch of good ones :wohoo:

Tinks, I doubt any of us will get out of this sane :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Yes we would be almost the same. I start on the 19th but will be cd24, which I am not frilled about. GL for Wednesday :thumbup:

Traskey - Glad its not just me then. Not that I want to drag you all dwon with me :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Tinks85 said:


> PCOSmom - Those number are good. When will they freeze them?How are you feeling?

The first 2 days after egg retrieval were rough! But now I am 4 days passed and feeling better ... still way tender though. 

The doctor said they will freeze them tonight :happydance:


----------



## Tinks85

Glad you are feeling better PCOSmom. I bet you will be more relieved when you know the are safe and sound on ice :thumbup:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Tinks85 said:


> Glad you are feeling better PCOSmom. I bet you will be more relieved when you know the are safe and sound on ice :thumbup:

For sure!!!! :thumbup:

I just pray that they thaw okay!! I'm sad I didn't get to do a fresh cycle, but I have to trust the doctor that they are putting my best interest at heart.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

I had my first egg retrieval today and am quite positive. I know there are many outcomes, but I am going to expect the best and be ready for whatever comes our way.

DH and I are both 37, have been together 5 years, and got married this July :wedding:
We've been ttc for just over 2 years.
Things on my side have been good.
He has male factor. :nope:
We tried an IUI cycle in April, but got a :bfn:
I started on BCP in August, followed by Menopur and Gonal-F...triggered Saturday night.
At 8:30 this morning I had my retrieval--9 eggs to be fertilized (ISCI).

So, they will call me Wednesday to let me know if I should come in on Thursday or Saturday.

Looking for friends and happy thoughts :)

--Stacy


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome to the thread and good luck to your eggys. Fx for Wednesday :thumbup:

Hope you are recovering ok.

Good for you being positive,cant do any harm.


----------



## Traskey

Good luck with the freezing PC! Hope those embies stay nice and healthy until your body is ready for them.

Welcome Stacy. Congratulations of 9 eggs, waiting to be fertilised. Hope you get good news tomorrow on how many do. 

Sending everyone :dust: and pma vibes!


----------



## lovecutie1

Welcome Stacey :) glad to know your EC went all well. All the best for wednesday.

Hi Tinks, Traskey, PcosMom, AQ, SAM.......and everyone else. 

PcosMom, it's good that they are freezing, you won't have to go through EC again :)

Hope everything is going well with you AQ.


----------



## ~Hope~

PCOSmom - Great news on the frosties - do the doctors think they will be able to do ET next cycle for you?

Welcome Stacy - Good luck for Wednesday - hopefully those 9 eggs will fertilise and give you many options :) Hope you're taking it easy.

I can't quite believe our planning appointment is now "tomorrow" - it's all moving very quickly! Thanks to whoever here gave the tip off about Test Tube Babies - I plussed it and watched a couple last night. It's really interesting to see some of the procedures and two of the four women I saw went on to have healthy babies. For the others it was a little heartbreaking to watch though.


----------



## Delly

Good Morning Ladies hope you are well and things moving nicely for you.

Had phone call this morning 9 eggs fertilised out the 19 so not a bad count. ET on Friday @ 10.00 am. does that make a 5 or 4 day transfer if EC was yesterday. I am hoping that the remainder will make it to freezing stage as it will give us the option to try again if this fails as can't afford the whole process again. 

Take care x


----------



## lovecutie1

Good Morning Delly, wow that's a good figure I must say :) Good luck for Friday & FXed for you


----------



## runnergirl100

delly,,, this is so werd cos i dnt even no u but iv just had a tear on my eye as i read this!! iv never posted here bfore as im new to the forum,, but omg i hope this works for u xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Stacy- Welcome to our thread and best of luck x

Lovecutie- I am ok as can be thank you. Take each day as it comes and i start dr in 7 days so cant wait for that at last! hope your ok? x

Hope- Good luck for your appt tomorrow x

Delly- FAB news!! good luck for fri! u will soon be pupo x

Hi to Traskey, Tinks, rosababy and all the gang 

Well this time next wk il be starting my dr injections!! i cant believe it is FINALLY happening for us! i am so excited and nervous and thankful for this chance and i am confident my mum will guide us through it all and i pray a positive outcome xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Delly, thats a great number. Fx for some frosties. Sorry I am not sure about what day they would be classed at a guess I would say 4??? GL hun.


I am gutted, I want sky. I would love to watch this test tube babies thing but only have BT vision :growlmad: No fare :nope:

Hope everyone is well, we are all getting closer now :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Here's my info ladies:



Name: Chris
Age: Me 33 DH 37
Location: Upstate New York
Reason for infertility: Unexplained
Years TTC: 3 yrs
Treatment to date: 7 IUI's, Clomid, Injectibles
Bloods - Normal
Scan - Normal
HSG - Clear
Next Stage - IVF. I'm on bcp's until Sept 15th, then Follistim and Menopur injections start on the 19th. Egg collection Sept 30th (approx) and Embryo Transfer Oct 3rd or 5th.


----------



## Doodar

Just popping in with quick hello's and to let you all know my drugs arrived today :wohoo: it's feeling very real now. I'll pop back later to catch up! Ironing and Labelling and food to prepare. Been mad busy these past few days. Speak to you later ladies. x


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi Doodar, that's a gr8 news,you are getting closer to the destination :) I can imagine how exciting you must be good luck dear.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hello all hope everyone is haing a happy tuesday!

Great news Delly. Fx for Friday!

AQ - I'm sure your mum will be watching over you when you start next week. 

Just watched some more test tube (sorry tink!). It feels like quite an old show based on dress styles and car registrations! Really interesting though, today they actually showed EC, ET and the ICSI procedure which was pretty cool.


----------



## zowiey

My ladies, you have all been busy! :happydance: Hope you are all feeling ok?

Not long till you start dr tinks! Are you excited?

Well, the suprecur is still kicking my ass, but my mantra at the moment is, nothing ventured, nothing gained! I'm trying to not feel to poop, which is hard when I have a cold, and I *think* I may have an ear infection, my energy levels are dragging on the floor, oh and the mother loving witch in MIA! 

BUT I just ate a double decker and it was lush!! So things are looking up in this household :haha: Now to convince hubby to get me another from the shop....!

xxxxx


----------



## rosababy

I wish I had this test tube babies show over here in the states! 

My schedule is not changing!! I was worried they'd push me back a month because my doc will be out of town for the few ultra sound appts leading up to the retrieval, but he said it's totally fine for the nurse to do it. Yippeeee!!!

Talked to the pharmacy and meds are being delivered this Saturday. Holy crap that's soon! This is becoming very real for me too. I think I should start those relaxation cds now. :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Hi girls

Only 7 more days on Synarel, which is good as it's making me a little over emotional :wacko::muaha: lots of spotting and sleep!

Delly, congrats on getting 9 fertilised :wohoo: 
Doodar, glad the drugs are here :wohoo:
Zowiey, feel better soon and hope the cold and ear infection leave you soon.

:hugs: for everyone else! Tinks, AQ, Lou, ST, Chris, Hope x


----------



## lovecutie1

~Hope~ said:


> Hello all hope everyone is haing a happy tuesday!
> 
> Great news Delly. Fx for Friday!
> 
> AQ - I'm sure your mum will be watching over you when you start next week.
> 
> Just watched some more test tube (sorry tink!). It feels like quite an old show based on dress styles and car registrations! Really interesting though, today they actually showed EC, ET and the ICSI procedure which was pretty cool.

Hi Hope, it's strange today I also watched test tube but when it's getting over, I was thinking of to watch but since you are saying it's interesting I won't skip it tomorrow :). thanks.


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- Great that you have your meds and will be starting soon x

Zowiey- Boo to the arse kicking from meds and yay to the choccie! lol x

Rosababy- I know how you feel! when my meds got delivered last wk i was looking through it, thinking how surreal after all this waiting and now its happening on tuesday!! im soooo excited. we need our miracle so bad to put joy in our lives again x

I have just watched 2 episodes of the test tube babies and they do seem either really old or they target the most un- fashionable people in the UK to film... haha xxx


----------



## Chris77

Most of my meds are being delivered on Thursday....the Follistim is being delivered next week. I hope I'll remember what syringes go with what medication. :dohh:


----------



## rosababy

Chris77 said:


> Most of my meds are being delivered on Thursday....the Follistim is being delivered next week. I hope I'll remember what syringes go with what medication. :dohh:

Oh I know! I have a feeling I'm going to feel pretty overwhelmed when I get the huge package! :wacko:

AQ, you do need some joy. :hugs: You will get it, hun.


----------



## Chris77

Me too.....glad DH was paying attention. :rofl: I took really crappy notes during the IVF class too. :dohh:


----------



## runnergirl100

hope all goes well xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosababy - good news that you don't have to delay

Chris - yay for the meds arriving.

I've been carrying a notepad to all of our appointments and I'll be checking and double checking the dosage - especially as one of those TV couples didn't inject the right dose and her follicles didn't grow so they had to abandon and start again three months later :yikes: Can you imagine going through the whole protocol and then realising you misread the instructions so it doesn't work??

Oh and I googled it and the Test Tube show is from 2005 - so not as old as I thought... unless the show that's on right now is even older. I think AQ is right and they're just picking the most unstylish people in Britain to show ;)

AFM - planning appointment this afternoon! :happydance: Filled in all the forms last night which was a bit of a palava, had to call my mum to see if I'd ever been under a general - turns out yes, when I was 3! We've left the boxes blank about would we allow eggs and embryos to be used for training because it wasn't clear whether it meant the ones we didn't use, or during the actual cycle. I know people need to learn how to do this stuff but I can just picture someone fresh out of uni being let lose on our ISCI treatment :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Chris- I panic about that too but my friend who is diabetic is going to be doing my jabs and meds mixing and she is coming to the appt with me on fri although she is a pro at injecting. lol. x

Hope- 2005?! i thought it would be mid/late nineties! yep they are the people that fashion forgot alright! haha x

Hi to everyone else. I am having a bad morning as got upset tummy and a cold :-( feel really run down but nothing major. Hope my immune system bucks up before starting dr on tuesday. im increasing my intake of fruit/veg and milk in the hope of feeling healthier. Cant wait for my needles appt! its all happening fast now xxx


----------



## Chris77

DH is going to mix my menopur as I am still quite confused about it. :dohh: I guess I'll just figure out the syringes....guess it don't really matter as long as it gets injected. :rofl:


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ - I was guessing mid nineties too. Hope you feel better real soon :hugs:

Chris - the whole meds thing is making my heads spin, I feel the need to write down some instructions to make sure we keep it all straight. And I'm going to need to set an alarm clock on my phone for the four hour sniffs!

The planning appt went really well - and we start DR on the 19th of September! Apparently we're the quickest patients from consult to ISCI for our consultant - I can't believe it's been less than 2 months since we first saw her!

We haven't got exact dates for EC as it will depend on scans and stimming but she's estimating October 20th - and we're aiming for a single blasto transfer.

That Test Tube show is priceless because as she was telling us about all the procedures I could picture just what she was talking about which sure helps make it feel less scary :)

Hope everyone is having a happy hump day!


----------



## schoolteacher

Happy hump day hope! and brill news about dr!

Gosh-like Tinks I wish I had sky so I can watch this testtube programme your all talking about-I will watch anything about babies/ttc! (I would also like a laugh at the dodgy outfits!) last night there was a programme on itv I think about a lady (she was in the Apprentice apparently) trying to adopt a baby girl from pakistan. Very interesting and sad seeing the emotions.

Not much else to say! I super stressed at the mo-first week back at school is chaotic and there is so much to do my mind is buzzing. I couldn't sleep last night it's ridiculous! Tonight I'am sniffing aromatherapy oils, and am going to have a horlicks before bed in the hope they will help! I also have that zita west cd that trask mentioned! I ordered it and it just arrived!!!!

Trask-you asked a couple of days ago if my head teacher was understanding? -She was really nice about it! she said 'this is more important than here' (school) she also said that she had wanted a 3rd child but it never happened. 
How many days of DR do you have left?x

sorry no other personals-im fuzzy brained!


----------



## Tinks85

Zowie, I am excited it is all getting going but very very anxious. I kind of keep thinking it is just a big count down now until the test and facing a BFN is sending me into panics. I am more than ready for this though :thumbup:

Hope - 19th is the same as me :happydance::happydance: So glad you got seen so quickly :thumbup: Not impressed about estimated EC on the 20th October though. Thats my mums 60th and we are doing her a suprise party on the 21st for her then and me and my 3 sisters are going away to Manchester for a night on the 24th. There may be a couple of problems there s**t :dohh:

I want to watch test tube babies. Girls that watched, did EC look scary????

A massive hello to everyone else :kiss:


----------



## Traskey

Hi everyone

6 more days of down regging and then it's injections time. I'm onto my second bottle of Synarel. Hope, fortunately we only have to sniff twice a day, not every 4 hours. That will be 3 weeks of DR then 10 days of Menpur. My DH :rofl: when we read it's the wee of post menopausal women!

I've been ok but a bit emotional/teary. A bit cranky at silly things and tired. Not too bad though really and all for a good cause. 

Hope everyone else is well or getting excited about starting!


----------



## zowiey

Tinks, I watched one today, and EC didn't look too bad, but she was out of it anyway. It was quite sad actually, it didn't work out for them, and I cried for them, and selfishly for me too!

Trask, have you had a period yet whilst down regging? I'm stressing about mine being AWOL! 

xxx


----------



## Traskey

runnergirl100 said:


> hope all goes well xx

Thanks!


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Tinks, I watched one today, and EC didn't look too bad, but she was out of it anyway. It was quite sad actually, it didn't work out for them, and I cried for them, and selfishly for me too!
> 
> xxx

That's the only sad bit of watching the programme. The first 3 I saw were all bfns :(




zowiey said:


> Trask, have you had a period yet whilst down regging? I'm stressing about mine being AWOL!

Yes mate. I had mine when my period was due, day 28. Went on for ages though and random spotting. I was told to expect it when my period was due. How long is your cycle usually?


----------



## Tinks85

Oooooh I dont know if it would be good for me to see load of BFN. I wounld get even more in a panic. But remember if this was 6 years ago, IVF must have advanced so much in that time :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

I've watched them all and think they are from the dark ages :haha:, success rates are a lot better these days. Still interesting to watch though. Don't worry Tinks we will all be getting our BFP'S :thumbup:


----------



## Hira85

Hi all, I hv just started my Ivf cycle long protocol a week before. I was diagnosed with pcos, endometriosis and dh with low sperm mortality. We been together for 4 years and no luck. Donot know what to expect and what not :wacko:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All---

I had 9 eggs retrieved on Monday and am in for a transfer tomorrow. Only 2 embryos though :( Things are clear on my end, but my husband has low everything with his sperm, though they're there and come out on their own...just not in the masses and strength we'd hope for.

Any experience or hopeful stories?

Thanks
S


----------



## rosababy

Hi, everyone! :hi:

Hope, yay for a schedule!! Does DR mean the pill or injections? Nice that things are moving so quickly for you!

Schoolteacher, it's our first week with students too, and I'm so exhausted! Running around all over, tons of stuff going on in my head, trying to get everything together...trying to get all my sub plans together for when I'll be out for ivf, too! :wacko: What grade do you teach?

Traskey, I'm sorry you've been sad today. Just remember why you're doing all of this. :hugs: It'll be over soon. It's only temporary.

Welcome, Hira! :hi: Is this your first round? I don't really know what to expect either. It's my first round. FX we only need one round!

4everyoung, You only need 1! I hope one is great for you. Are you putting both in? Ivf is great for male issues. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Afm, doing fine. Just waiting. Meds come on Saturday! :happydance: I'm preparing myself for a huge a*s box with tons of huge scary needles...


----------



## ~Hope~

Schoolteacher - it's good to hear that your Head is so understanding about this. I really wish I could tell my boss but we're going through a restructure and it just isn't the right time to be telling them!

Tinks - good to have a DR buddy :) Bummer about your plans though - hopefully you'll still be ok for the party. Do your family know about your cycle? Oh and the EC doesn't look scary at all, other than the fact that the women on the programme are mostly awake with just a local anaesthetic and after seeing that I decided I'd much rather be asleep! There's just a guy poking around down there with a catheter type thing that he pokes through to the ovaries to nab the follicles. It comes out in pink liquid which they squirt into a petri dish and then look under a microscope to see if there's a little eggie in there. There are lots of BFNs on the show - but there are also lots of BFPs too, but Doodar's right - success rates will have improved substantially since then.

Traskey - twice a day sniffing sounds much more manageable! I read that the Menopur was made of post menopausal nun pee - there must be millions of women all around the world peeing in cups so that we can then inject it - how weird!

Zowiey - it is sad when it doesn't work out for the couples isn't it. Although I have to say it's a bit funny that they keep using the same canned shot of a clear blue digi being put on the sink and then thrown in the bin! Obviously the show didn't have a lot of budget! I'm worried about the witch going AWOL once we start DR too.

Welcome Hira85 - so sorry you have to be joining us. How are you feeling now you've started down regging?

4everyyoung - you only need one embryo to become a baby so don't give up hope just yet honey. FX that transfer goes well tomorrow. What are your plans for the 2WW?

Rosababy - DR for me will be nethesterone (sp) tablets starting on CD19 for 7 days and then a nasal spray starting on CD21 until EC. Only jabs I have to do is menopur for stimming thank goodness! :yay: for your meds coming on Saturday. I've just thought, I know we get a sharps bin to put the needles in but how on earth do we dispose of that? Do we have to take it back to the hospital? I can't imagine putting it out for the weekly recycling run!


----------



## Traskey

Hope, my instructions said to take the sharps bin to your unit and they will dispose of it. 

Hi to Hira and 4everyoung. Good luck to both of you with your cycles. Can't give any success stories as i'm on my first IVF. 

Rosa, how exciting, drugs on Saturday :wohoo:

:hug: for all!


----------



## rosababy

~Hope~ said:


> Rosababy - DR for me will be nethesterone (sp) tablets starting on CD19 for 7 days and then a nasal spray starting on CD21 until EC. Only jabs I have to do is menopur for stimming thank goodness! :yay: for your meds coming on Saturday. I've just thought, I know we get a sharps bin to put the needles in but how on earth do we dispose of that? Do we have to take it back to the hospital? I can't imagine putting it out for the weekly recycling run!

LOL, I was just thinking the exact same thing last night!! Wouldn't that look bad in the recycling bin?! :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

Hiya girls, looks like I've missed loads :O 
Had a busy few weeks, had my rubella jab today, spoke to my ivf clinic and waiting to hear back from them about my next steps! 
Also moved house weekend just gone, so still settling in but feeling great, definitely feeling happier in myself and not so stressed about ivf, 
Glad to hear practically everyone's got there schedule sorted, hope I'll be getting mine soon, 
Good luck to the ladies who are dr and stimming and especially to those who are awaiting et :) 
I'm not having my Internet fitted yet -.- so I'll only be contributing small posts as writting on my iPhone takes the biscuit :) 

Glad to be back tho :D xx


----------



## 4everyoung

rosababy said:


> Hi, everyone! :hi:
> 
> Hope, yay for a schedule!! Does DR mean the pill or injections? Nice that things are moving so quickly for you!
> 
> Schoolteacher, it's our first week with students too, and I'm so exhausted! Running around all over, tons of stuff going on in my head, trying to get everything together...trying to get all my sub plans together for when I'll be out for ivf, too! :wacko: What grade do you teach?
> 
> Traskey, I'm sorry you've been sad today. Just remember why you're doing all of this. :hugs: It'll be over soon. It's only temporary.
> 
> Welcome, Hira! :hi: Is this your first round? I don't really know what to expect either. It's my first round. FX we only need one round!
> 
> 4everyoung, You only need 1! I hope one is great for you. Are you putting both in? Ivf is great for male issues. I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Afm, doing fine. Just waiting. Meds come on Saturday! :happydance: I'm preparing myself for a huge a*s box with tons of huge scary needles...


Rosa--THANK YOU. I am feeling so much better this morning. Comments like this really help. I'm going in feeling positive and hopeful! xx Good luck to you too!


----------



## 4everyoung

~Hope~ said:


> Schoolteacher - it's good to hear that your Head is so understanding about this. I really wish I could tell my boss but we're going through a restructure and it just isn't the right time to be telling them!
> 
> Tinks - good to have a DR buddy :) Bummer about your plans though - hopefully you'll still be ok for the party. Do your family know about your cycle? Oh and the EC doesn't look scary at all, other than the fact that the women on the programme are mostly awake with just a local anaesthetic and after seeing that I decided I'd much rather be asleep! There's just a guy poking around down there with a catheter type thing that he pokes through to the ovaries to nab the follicles. It comes out in pink liquid which they squirt into a petri dish and then look under a microscope to see if there's a little eggie in there. There are lots of BFNs on the show - but there are also lots of BFPs too, but Doodar's right - success rates will have improved substantially since then.
> 
> Traskey - twice a day sniffing sounds much more manageable! I read that the Menopur was made of post menopausal nun pee - there must be millions of women all around the world peeing in cups so that we can then inject it - how weird!
> 
> Zowiey - it is sad when it doesn't work out for the couples isn't it. Although I have to say it's a bit funny that they keep using the same canned shot of a clear blue digi being put on the sink and then thrown in the bin! Obviously the show didn't have a lot of budget! I'm worried about the witch going AWOL once we start DR too.
> 
> Welcome Hira85 - so sorry you have to be joining us. How are you feeling now you've started down regging?
> 
> 4everyyoung - you only need one embryo to become a baby so don't give up hope just yet honey. FX that transfer goes well tomorrow. What are your plans for the 2WW?
> 
> Rosababy - DR for me will be nethesterone (sp) tablets starting on CD19 for 7 days and then a nasal spray starting on CD21 until EC. Only jabs I have to do is menopur for stimming thank goodness! :yay: for your meds coming on Saturday. I've just thought, I know we get a sharps bin to put the needles in but how on earth do we dispose of that? Do we have to take it back to the hospital? I can't imagine putting it out for the weekly recycling run!

I'm not sure what my plans are for the 2WW--suggestions? Thank you for your positive comments. They really help!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! 

Tinks-What a shame you can't tell you boss and it might make things easier for you! Are you telling them at all? If I start feeling sick on the stimms I don't think I will be able to hide it!

Rosa-great news on your drugs coming! I teach year 3 and 4 so they are 7 and 8 years old! 

AFM-well after sleeping so badly at the start of the week my efforts yesterday paid off! I listened to the zita west ivf cd and then had a horlicks and sniffed the aromatheraphy oils! got in bed at half 9, wasn't thinking about school, fell asleep and woke up at six! perfect!!! :)

On Monday I stop taking the bcp. I have had to take it to get in line with my egg donor recipient. I have to ring first to check that the lady has gotten her period! So like those of you who are DR and worried about your period arriving, I'm worried about someone elses AF arriving! weirdness!x

Hello to our new ladies on the thread and best of luck!

Also-welcome back princess, I misssed you!

x


----------



## Doodar

Horlicks and relaxation cd good combination for sleepyheads :thumbup: love horlicks. I also find camomile tea works a treat too Hun. You made me chuckle with the comment " worrying about someone else's AF" sorry :haha:It's just the way you said it or should I say wrote it x


----------



## 4everyoung

Hope--My place wouldn't take my sharps. They said to check with my town to see what to do with them (which really surprises me...I feel like they should take them, and they've been so accommodating in every other way). It makes me just want to throw them away rather than find more time off of work to drop off sharps to the town!


----------



## Hira85

Thanku for welcoming me. Yes it is my first attempt and I hv to see the doc on the 15th for the scan, they will then decide on the stimulation dose.


----------



## schoolteacher

Doodar said:


> Horlicks and relaxation cd good combination for sleepyheads :thumbup: love horlicks. I also find camomile tea works a treat too Hun. You made me chuckle with the comment " worrying about someone else's AF" sorry :haha:It's just the way you said it or should I say wrote it x

lol it is funny isn't it!:haha:

Thanks for the tip on the camomile tea I will try it!x


----------



## zowiey

Haha School teacher! I think I would go crazy! Once you stop the bcp, do you start stimming? Sorry, I don't really know how different the long/short protocols are!

Hope everyone is ok?

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Zo, are you really tired whilst DR?


----------



## princess_1991

So the clinic got back intouch, next steps are a 3 in 1 appointment which is nurse appointment, counselling session and hubby's sperm analysis, this would have been booked for next weekend but while I was on the phone she went through my paper work to make sure everything was there and turns out DH hasn't sent his doctors permission form back after asking him about it I found out he hasn't even took it to the doctors, apparently "there's too much paperwork involved with this ivf malarky" :dohh: 
So he's taking it doctors tomorrow and faxing it off Monday so I could still make it for next weekend if them posting the letter back doesnt take to long, which it did when they sent my blood results back to me :/ but we'll see, I just want dates, I don't care when I would just be happy with them lol 
Thanks st, missed you and the girls too, I was stalking a little bit even tho I was tryin to keep my mind off it, I wanted to see what you had all been up too :haha:
Oo and :hi: to everyone who's joined while I was away :D 

Xx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome back Princess.

Naughty DH. Yes there is a lot of paperwork involved. In the end I stuck the forms under DHs nose and gave him the pen!


----------



## princess_1991

Lol if I ever go through this again trask that will be my first plan of action, he's hopeless :haha: 
Xx


----------



## rosababy

Princess, Exciting to be in a new house! Glad you're happy and stress free. :hugs: 



4everyoung said:


> Rosa--THANK YOU. I am feeling so much better this morning. Comments like this really help. I'm going in feeling positive and hopeful! xx Good luck to you too!

Glad you're feeling better! This is what these forums are for...positive encouragement! I'm glad you're going into it positive and hopeful. I need to jump on that wagon, now! :haha:

schoolteacher, 7/8 year olds are perfect! my favorite age. That's 2nd grade here in the states. glad you slept well, finally! 

hi, everyone! :hi: hope everyone has a great friday!


----------



## Tinks85

~Hope~ said:


> Tinks - good to have a DR buddy :) Bummer about your plans though - hopefully you'll still be ok for the party. Do your family know about your cycle? Oh and the EC doesn't look scary at all, other than the fact that the women on the programme are mostly awake with just a local anaesthetic and after seeing that I decided I'd much rather be asleep! There's just a guy poking around down there with a catheter type thing that he pokes through to the ovaries to nab the follicles. It comes out in pink liquid which they squirt into a petri dish and then look under a microscope to see if there's a little eggie in there. There are lots of BFNs on the show - but there are also lots of BFPs too, but Doodar's right - success rates will have improved substantially since then.

Yes, maybe being put to sleep does have its advantages I guess. Mmmmm very interesting. 

All my family do know about treatment and I am sure they would be understanding its just a pain in the bum and will be gutted if I have to miss anything. Obviously this is more than worth it though.


----------



## Tinks85

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Tinks-What a shame you can't tell you boss and it might make things easier for you! Are you telling them at all? If I start feeling sick on the stimms I don't think I will be able to hide it!
> 
> x

My work know we are starting treatment hun, they have been funny with leave saying it comes under plastic surgery though :dohh:


----------



## Tinks85

ST - How strange that you have to worriy about the other lady's AF :wacko: I take it you dont know who she is or anything like that?? Glad you managed to get some sleep :thumbup:

Hope - I think you just take your sharps bin to your clinic or chemist :thumbup:

Princess - I hope you get your paperwork sorted asap. Its good to hear from you, fx for some dates soon :hugs::hugs:

A massive welcome to the new ladies, 4everyoung & Hira. GL girls :thumbup:

Hello everyone else, I dont have anything to report except I cant wait for weekend :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- welcome back hun and good luck with everything x

Hira- Welcome to the thread and best of luck x

Hello to Traskey, Rosababy, Tinks, Zowiey and all the gang x

Sorry short post but been a long day. My dad got recalled to Dr's over a chest xray and they have found a shadow on his lung. I am exhausted with worry and upset so going to bed as im up at 7am to get ready for my needles training appt at 9am and then i start dr on tuesday. Il update tomorrow xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Zowiey-I start stimms one week after stopping bcp!

Tinks-how ridiculous that they can lump ivf in the same catergory as someone wanting a boob job! yeah it is weird that I have to consider the other lady-I don't know anything about her not allowed to :( I wish I could just know a little though! I can't wait for weekend either!xx

Oh AQ! poor you that's not nice at all especially when your still grieving your mum. Thinking of you!xxxxxx

princess-I would be cross at DH!! lol!

Night gang!


----------



## Traskey

ST, fingers crossed that your lady gets her period so you can get going :)

Tinks, it's almost the weekend :wohoo:

AQ, sorry to hear about dad. I hope everything works out ok for him. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Oh, AQ! I hope everything is fine! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Aw AQ I hope everything is ok with your Dad. Good Luck for tomorrow hun.

Tinks honestly there is nothing to worry about when it comes to EC hun. I'm the biggest wimp going and I had no pain at all didn't even have pain relief afterwards. My clinic offer both GA and Sedation but I do know that a lot of clinics will only offer Sedation. I had Sedation and I don't remember a thing about it. I was fast asleep the whole time. You recover quicker from sedation too, it's basically one step down from a GA. You'll be fine hun :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Rosa - thanks, I love my new house!! I've never lived in a place that's made me actually really happy lol I'm hoping this will help when I start the full throws of ivf :) 

Tinks - my family know about the ivf too but the problem I'm having at the moment is I don't wanna tell anyone except for DH of course that I'm pregnant till I'm 12 weeks, so DH and I were talking about it and saying were not gunna tell people what the appointments are for anymore although they'll all know I have appointments cuz we borrow my aunties car (low fuel consumtion for our 5 hour round trip lol) the problem I have though is that after an appointment I get everyone ringing me asking how it went and I can't help but ramble, I need to learn to say it went fine thanks :haha: 

Xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Traskey - that's good news about the sharps bin. My neighbours are trying to sell their house so I'm sure they wouldn't appreciate me putting a sharps bin out for the bin men and putting off prospective buyers :lol:

Hi Princess - so glad you finally got your rubella jab sorted. I think living without the internet would be like cutting my arm off! fx you get your schedule real soon - what are hubbys like hey? I filled in all of our forms and just handed him a pen and made him sign them!

4everyoung - 2WW plans&#8230; I'm thinking about relaxing on the sofa with a stack of books and a pile of movies - and making DH do all the housework! I did actually say to him yesterday that I need to do a huge house clean this weekend and next weekend so that I don't have to do anything during our treatment cycle :washing:

Oh dear on the sharps - now I'm nervous again - where on earth do you go in town to dispose of sharps&#8230; 

schoolteacher - how strange that you have to worry about someone else's AF to get your treatment started! 

Tinks - good that your family know so that you won't have to come up with an excuse if you do have to miss anything. We've only told my parents, we want to keep everyone else in the dark so that we can share the surprise of the pregnancy announcement! Just think, if you have to miss your Manchester trip you could plan another one for baby shopping!

I can't believe that your work puts IVF in with boob jobs - we don't really choose to go through this procedure for the fun of it! ST - I think it might have been me that wasn't telling work (because of a restructure). I'm going to see my GP next week to see if he'll sign me off sick and come up with a plan of action whether to tell them nothing, or something - but not the real reason!

AQ - oh goodness, hope everything is ok with your dad. GL for needle training today x

Princess - that for me is the downside of opening up about treatment, people then find out quickly that you got a :bfp: My parents are the only ones who know - but they live miles away so I'll have to give them the news by phone - and I'd much prefer to do it face to face, especially if we get a positive result!


----------



## loopylew2

Hi to all and welcome to our new ladies

:hugs: AQ... why does crap always come at once!!! we are thinking of you and good luck with needle training...

welcome back Princess and happy new home.....:happydance:

AFM i also have needle training today...and getting my prescription, protocol and hopefully EC and ET dates too...
this is all getting far too real.....Scared...??? Absolutely.....lol

lou

Dee super major good luck on ET today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Ooh Lew good luck with needle training hunny. When do you think you will be starting? It is scary isn't it, but will be worth it Hun, that's what we have to keep telling ourselves. :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Hi Doodar, i start down reg injections next friday....how you getting on...???...xx


----------



## Doodar

Oooh how exciting. It's all really happening on here now isn't it. I should hopefully start stimming next Friday, if AF behaves herself and arrives on time.


----------



## princess_1991

Hope if your result is a positive one you could always make a point of travelling all them miles to tell theminperson , afterall how often in life do you find out your gunna be grandparents :thumbsup:

I told dh I wanna go along as I possibly can without telling anyone but I know I'm only gunna make it to 12 weeksbefore I can't hold it any longer, I wanna find a fun way to tell everyone, maybe like get my 12 week scan printed on a tshirt and gather the family and pull my top up, or if I have et in October make it a new years surprise (all my fam get together on new years eve) if I was to have et start of October (which I now know wont) but I woulda sent crimbo cards with babyscan on LOL!!

Has anyone else thought of ways to tell your family or is it just me being sad :haha: 
Xx


----------



## rosababy

princess, what a cute way to tell them on a shirt!! I agree with wanting to wait to tell. However, they all know we're doing ivf, and if we tell them when we start injections, etc., they'll know. My sil's are a nurse and a midwife, one of whom has gone through ivf several times herself, and i guarantee that they'll both know when my beta is to the day if they know when I start injections! :haha: I don't know when we'll tell them, since we want to tell them in person, but they all live so far away (11 and 13 hours of driving away). So, we might have to wait until a holiday or something. I would like to do something fun, too, but I don't know if I'll be able to control myself! I might just run in and yell I'M PREGNANT!! :haha:


----------



## zowiey

Oh Aq, I am so sorry, you must be exhausted? :hugs: I hope everything goes ok for your dad. Don't forget to look after yourself :hugs:

Trask- Yep I am so tired all the time, I literally wake up tired, and then from about 4pm onwards I feel like I have no energy to do anything (jeez, all I do is moan on here :haha:) Are you feeling the same? :hugs: for you!

Lew, good luck with the needle training, do you have an injector pen? I am so glad we do, it makes things much easier! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

xxxx


----------



## zowiey

Ok, so I'm sorry to ask this, but I'm intrigued! :blush:

To the ladies who are down regging, do you have any sex drive??!!!

I hadn't really thought about it, but it occured to me that I have had no urges at all since I've been dr. Now I don't have a wild sex drive as it is, but literally there has been nothing! The nurse told us to carry on :sex: as usual, but I just don't see it happening! :haha:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies!! :hi: I hope you don't mind if I poke in here. I'm a one tuber with a damaged remaining tube and I'm going through mini IVF right now, expected ER on Sept 18-19. I just started my stimming yesterday, but I've been down regulating for a few weeks now. I keep giving myself bruises with my Lupron injections. Does this happen often or do I just suck at it? I ice my belly just under my bellybutton until it goes numb, then poke the needle in quickly and inject, hold for a second or two and take out, then put pressure with a gauze pad. But about 1/3 of the time I bleed and I have 4 bruises now :( Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## princess_1991

Haha rosa that would be me, I would want to do the fun stuff but just end up blurting it out, I am gunna try my best tho :D 'if' it works lol
Xx


----------



## zowiey

Hpyns4life- I've been injecting with an injector pen, and I'm still getting bruises, and one of them was a pretty big one! So I don't think you suck at it, I think it just happens! :hugs: Good luck with your ivf! xxxx


----------



## 4everyoung

zowiey said:


> Ok, so I'm sorry to ask this, but I'm intrigued! :blush:
> 
> To the ladies who are down regging, do you have any sex drive??!!!
> 
> I hadn't really thought about it, but it occured to me that I have had no urges at all since I've been dr. Now I don't have a wild sex drive as it is, but literally there has been nothing! The nurse told us to carry on :sex: as usual, but I just don't see it happening! :haha:

Since you asked...I had my transfer yesterday and am feeling...SAUCY :) I re-read through the rules to see if there were any aspects of "sauciness" in which I could partake...sadly, no.  _BLUSHING NOW_!


----------



## zowiey

:happydance: 4everyoung on being PUPO!! I think you are the first! Sending lots of sticky & snuggley vibes to you!

But a big boo to no sauceyness!

xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats on being PUPO 4ever :happydance: sorry about the no sex rule when you have all the urges :haha: Maybe thats how our men feel during AF :haha:

GL for needle teach lew, cant wait for an update. What drugs will you be using?

Everyone knows at work and our personal lives when we are starting so they will know if its a possitive result or not. Kinda wish I hadn't told everyone at work our start date but I think they would guess we were having so much time off :shrug: What will be will be and whats done is done :shrug:

Welcome hypns4life, GL with treatment, I cant advise about the injections as I haven;t started yet :thumbup:

Zowie, maybe the loss of your sex drive is normal as DR is meant to be like menopause???

Princess - There is no way I could last 12 weeks after waiting so long for this :winkwink: You are stronger than me :haha:

Rosababy - 13 hours away?? Wow, thats like the complete stretch of the UK :wacko: WOuld be nice in person though :thumbup:

Aq - Really hope everything is ok with your dad. How did your needle teach go?

Hi ST, Doodar, Traskey and the rest of you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

How was needle teach loopylew and AQ?x

I'm shattered-been making cookies all day today at school-71 children in all!

Hi trask, tinks, princess, doodar, rosa, zowiey, hope and everyone else! TGI Friday :)


----------



## Traskey

TGI Friday!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Only 4 more days of down regulation :dance: Zo, i'm not too bad once I get going but i'm tired in the morning, don't want to get up, ok in the day and then bushed again in the evenings. 

No :sex: after egg collection? I know someone on here said they were really sore for a couple of days anyway. Mine says no exercise, baths or swimming. I guess sex counts as exercise :haha:

Lou and AQ, hope the needle teach went ok. 

Tinks, are your drugs coming tomorrow?
ST, 71 children cooking? Go you!

Hugs for everyone else :hug:


----------



## Doodar

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies!! :hi: I hope you don't mind if I poke in here. I'm a one tuber with a damaged remaining tube and I'm going through mini IVF right now, expected ER on Sept 18-19. I just started my stimming yesterday, but I've been down regulating for a few weeks now. I keep giving myself bruises with my Lupron injections. Does this happen often or do I just suck at it? I ice my belly just under my bellybutton until it goes numb, then poke the needle in quickly and inject, hold for a second or two and take out, then put pressure with a gauze pad. But about 1/3 of the time I bleed and I have 4 bruises now :( Any advice would be appreciated!

Hi Hunny, Welcome. Do you rotate the injection site? I was told to rotate the injection site, never inject in the same place as the previous injection to allow the skin to heal. Inject 2 inches either side of the belly button, pinch the skin and go straight in at a 90 degree angle and straight out again. I was lucky enough not to get any bruising. Hope I'm as lucky this time round. Also don't rub the injection site, as hard as it is not too but just apply light pressure instead. I also never used the alcohol swabs because someone said it makes the skin go leathery after a while which makes it tougher to inject and therefore more likely to bruise. Good Luck with EC hunny :thumbup:

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Thanks Doodar! I talked to the nurse today and she said it sounded like I was doing it right and that bruising was unfortunate but common. She said just to make sure that I'm not injecting into an already formed bruise. I do rotate sides and most of the time I get a tiny red dot that disappears after 1 or 2 days and never bleeds or hurts. I have such a white belly that these silly bruises look just awful :haha: I hadn't heard about the alcohol wipes, I didn't use them for the first few, so maybe I'll cut them out again. Thanks!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

4everyoung- CONGRATS on being the first of us to be PUPO! I hope its the 1st of many BFPS to come ;-) hope the 2ww goes quick and happily for you x

Hpyns4life- My friend is diabetic and has injected herself for 30yrs so she will be doing my jabs. She recommends that the needle is gently "screwed" in rather than "stabbed" in. Maybe worth a try x

Doodar- Not long till you start stimming now! x

Hi to schoolteacher, traskey, tinks, rosababy and all the girls x

I am exhausted today but appt went very smoothly! got called in bang on 9am which was a shock! lol. the appt was 5 mins as all the nurse needed to do was give me a booklet and show how to draw the meds and that was it as i took my diabetic friend with me who will be doing all my jabs and obviously she is a pro so nurse didnt need to get me to do a needle so just waiting to start dr on tuesday and im booked in for a baseline scan on the 4th oct, so soon be there  xxx


----------



## rosababy

4everyoung, PUPO!!! How did the transfer go? Are you feeling okay? Yippee! I hope this is the first of many bfps!! 



princess_1991 said:


> Haha rosa that would be me, I would want to do the fun stuff but just end up blurting it out, I am gunna try my best tho :D 'if' it works lol
> Xx

LOL! Good luck with that! I'm trying to think of ways to tell the fam, too. It'll probably be around the holidays, so what about little xmas ornaments with something cute in it....a pic of the scan, words like "i love my grandma" or "Q: what are you doing ____(enter due date)? A: sleeping on the hospital floor, waiting for baby _____(last name) to arrive" or a picture frame that says I love my grandma with a pic of the scan in it...so many fun ideas! I LOVE your idea of the t-shirts, though! How fun!!




Tinks85 said:


> Rosababy - 13 hours away?? Wow, thats like the complete stretch of the UK :wacko: WOuld be nice in person though :thumbup:

Yep, fam lives in midwest and we live on east coast. Dh's fam lives in sunny florida. :coolio: Loooong drives, but we can't fly with the pup, so we just drive. I'm not sure I'll be able to wait though. Might just skype it or something.

Meds come tomorrow, needle teach next Wednesday!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks, Everyone. I am the first? How is that possible? I'm only a day past my transfer. At any rate, I love the PUPO! It's going to be my motto :)

Good luck and baby-dust and stickiness to all of you out there! xoxoxo


----------



## 4everyoung

BTW: BIG appetite today. Anyone else experience this after transfer? I have been craving bad foods too--fast food (which I don't normally like/eat), chips, etc...weird...or not?


----------



## Tinks85

Traskey said:


> Tinks, are your drugs coming tomorrow?
> ST, 71 children cooking? Go you!
> 
> Hugs for everyone else :hug:

No, my drugs aren't being delivered. I go to the clinic for needle teach the day I start DR, they will teach me how to do it and watch me do the first one and then send me off with all the drugs. My clinic seems to do things different to everyone elses :dohh:


----------



## ~Hope~

Eek - just went over to YouTube to see if there were any good needle teach videos...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuallFT_mW8&NR=1


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies.....

well done FOREVERYOUNG on being our first PUPO and i hope the TWW goes really quickly....:happydance::happydance:
AQ glad your appointment was so quick....

AFM our appointment took an hour!!! we had more consent signing...this whole process sure involves a lot of paper.... lol then onto the needle teach one needle for the suprecur (burselin)...to be injected into the thigh... then one mega needle for mixing the menopur and a teeny tiny one for injecting into the thigh again...by the end of it i will be having three injections a day...but thats it..
My list of meds is actually quite short, im just on a high dosage of the menopur...
Menopur 375
Pregnyl 5000
Suprecur .5ml
Utogestan 200mg
and bucket loads of needles... we've been told to take our sharps bin back to the clinic on day of collect as no more needles after that....

consequently i hardly got any sleep last night and what i did have was of me playing with needles...:growlmad:

lou


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess - you're right we could always take a road trip to go and share the happy news in person. Unlike Rosa I'd only need to drive 2 hours to get there!

I love your ideas for sharing the news - Christmas cards with the baby scan would be brilliant if the timing had been right.

I was thinking about making a story book with pictures of me and hubby growing up and getting together, you know like "the story of us" and then on the last page would be a photo of the :bfp: and the words Our Next Chapter or something like that. Maybe it's something I could start working on in the 2WW to keep me occupied :lol:

Zowiey - feeling tired sucks and is not something I'm looking forward to. Feel free to "main" about it here all you like - because trust me when I reach that stage I'll be doing the exact same thing! Interesting to know that your sex drive goes out the window - I suppose it would really as we're going through a mini-menopause. Will have to summon some up from somewhere though to keep the little swimmers in training for their big day! 

Hi Hypns - sorry you're having so much trouble with the needles, sounds like the girls here have some great advice though (which I've scribbled down for when it's my turn!)

4everyoung - PUPO! :woohoo: So funny that now you're technically knocked up you're feeling like BDing. I'm confused by your ticker BTW, it says you're due to test on September 5&#8230;

ST - cookies with 71 kids! that's a lot of cookies&#8230; got any left over? ;)

Traskey - can't believe you're almost through DR already, apparently things start getting back to normal when you start stimming and your hormone balance is restored.

Doodar - thanks for the needle tips!

AQ - lucky you having a pro do your shots :) Just three days until you get started on your journey now! How's your dad?

Rosa - if DH's family lived in Florida I'd go live with them ;) I love Florida!

Tink - My clinic does stuff differently too - I wasn't actually taught how to stick myself with the needle at my appointment, was just shown how to mix the menopur. Luckily the nurse showed me at the Open Evening and let me practice on one of those pad things held against my tummy.

Lew - Our appointment lasted an hour too - how strange theta you're a thigh injector and I'm a tummy when we're both on Menopur. There really are different protocols all over the country aren't there! Good luck - and hope you sleep better tonight!

AFM - got an appointment with my hypnotherapist on Tuesday so we can come up with a plan to keep me calm and positive through my cycle.

Was out for a leaving lunch yesterday with a work colleague and she's telling the story of her TTC - sort of goes, she's 36 got married last year, hubbie wanted to get started ASAP as he's 41, she's not sure. Thinks heck I'm 36 it'll take months, maybe years so I'll humour him. Start trying in January, pregnant the first month! She was saying how cross she was - and I was thinking, you don't know how lucky you are! If she'd have told me that two months ago I'd probably have run for the bathroom in floods of frustrated tears, but instead I just laughed. Strange how having a plan can alter your perspective. She told me her due date which is the same as my estimated EC and instead of me feeling jealous I just thought to myself I'll probably getting pregnant myself right then!

Hello to everyone I've missed - hope you all have good plans for the weekend, I'm heading into town for some retail therapy :)


----------



## zowiey

Hope I couldn't watch that video! Seeing anyone being injected makes me :sick: seriously I have huge respect for all you ladies injecting without an injector pen, I'd probably pass out every morning :haha:

I'm trying to get through to my clinic to let them know I'm on cd 1, but they're not answering! I don't entirely know how to start a message to leave on the answer phone! " hi this is zowiey, erm yeah, so I got my period! Erm can I please have another appointment" answer phones are evil I swear, and I always screw up, like I forget to leave my name or contact details! :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Yay Zowiey, CD1 :dance: We didn't have to phone the clinic when we got the withdrawal bleed. Just make a note of the dates when I go back in next week. 

Hope, I hope the hypno works for you as a way to relax. I think you were fab when your colleague told you that story. I'd have probably had to walk away after smiling politely! I guess it's the 22 cycle wait that makes me envious of people that get pregnant instantly and don't really want to. 

No headache this morning :wohoo:


----------



## princess_1991

Yay 4ever congrats on being PUPO!! 

Hope - I did that for hubby on our first wedding anniversary cuz it's the paper anniversary, so I did a picture book with pics of us before we met, the first night we met, all through our relationship and then our wedding pics :) I wanna do a scrap book for our baby tho, some clinic give you a little scan pic of your embies once there fertilised nd I'm think my clinic does so mines gunna start from there and hopefully I'll be able to fill it with scan pics and hopefully there first pic etc :D fingers crossed ay ;) 
Xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Oh that video was a bit scary. I hate watching injections and even though I've done lie 16 to myself already it still grosses me out :sick: I couldn't have my DH do it, I'd just have a reason to get angry with him :haha: Oh, I found out why I have insomnia. It's the Dexamethasone that does it! Apparently it's an anti-inflamatory and steroid drug. And I've only been stimming for 2 days now, but I can feel my ovaries growing the follicles :happydance: This is getting exciting!!


----------



## rosababy

Hope, clearly you have never been to florida in July, because it SUCKS! :haha: It is so hot and Soooooo humid that you can barely breathe, let alone do ANYTHING outside of the air-conditioning. Totally gross. Plus, there are snakes, alligators and huge bugs in people's yards...you could not pay me money to live there! With that said, though, the coasts are a beautiful place to visit in the winter. We're looking forward to spending Christmas breaks there. 

I am so proud of you for not crying in that woman's face, btw! Having a plan definitely helps, doesn't it? It has helped me, too.

Zowiey, I can't watch the video either! It makes me want to barf. I'll be lucky if I can watch my dh inject me. :sick: I don't have any pens, just plain old needles. Awesome. Sorry you're having trouble reaching your clinic...but your post made me literally LOL! :haha:

Traskey, yay for no headaches!! I think my body is finally getting used to the no caffeine thing, so I'm headache free too! :headspin:

My meds came today!!! :yahoo: Not as overwhelming as I though. My dh is so wonderful. He's like most people don't feel these and with me injecting, you won't feel a thing. He used to be a pharm rep and is in the army, so he's had lots of training with injections. :flower: 

Hpyns4life, oh boy...I have dexamethasone in my meds box, too. Good to know it keeps you up. Can we take it in the morning? Would that help?


Hi everyone! :hi: Hope everyone is having a great weekend. It's only Saturday afternoon for me over here. Big day of watching my dh watch the notre dame football game. :wacko: Fun for me.


----------



## schoolteacher

what does pupo mean?x (but congrats 4everyoung for being it!)

yeah made cookies with 71 kids but it was over the whole day so not all at once lol!

I'm freaking about injections now!!!!!!!!!!! likes tinks said is is nice to have a plan and I feel less jealous of my sil being preggers than if we were about to start ivf. Still jealous tho!

Rosa and princess-your ideas for telling your bfp is lovely! I regret that my family know now! I only told my sister and mum and they told the rest of the family without my permission! I didn't say they couldn't tho so oh well! bit annoyed tho.

xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Rosa: I take the Dexamethasone in the AM. I've just resigned myself to laying in bed and relaxing even if I'm not actually sleeping. I'd rather take the Dex every day than ask to have it reduced for fear that it might result in slightly less perfect conditions for IVF. I didn't really have issues until the last few days and I've been on it since Aug. 26th. So it's probably a buildup of the steroids that's causing it. Glad that your DH is on board to give you the injections :thumbup: I'm better at giving the injections than DH (I've worked with animals for years) so we both feel more comfortable with me doing it.

Schoolteacher: I was freaking out about the injections too :wacko: But after you get the first one out of the way, it gets a lot easier.


----------



## 4everyoung

schoolteacher said:


> what does pupo mean?x (but congrats 4everyoung for being it!)
> 
> yeah made cookies with 71 kids but it was over the whole day so not all at once lol!
> 
> I'm freaking about injections now!!!!!!!!!!! likes tinks said is is nice to have a plan and I feel less jealous of my sil being preggers than if we were about to start ivf. Still jealous tho!
> 
> Rosa and princess-your ideas for telling your bfp is lovely! I regret that my family know now! I only told my sister and mum and they told the rest of the family without my permission! I didn't say they couldn't tho so oh well! bit annoyed tho.
> 
> xx

Hi ST--I had to look up PUPO--Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :) I like that glass half full outlook!

I don't know if you have a partner who is helping you, but I had to have my husband do all of my injections for me. It isn't as bad as getting a shot at a doctor's office (tetanus or something like that), but if you're uncomfortable with shots, it can be anxiety producing. I looked away every time! I can't remember if you said what your injections were, but I took Menopur and Gonal F. The Gonal-F is a pen that was pretty easy. The Menopur was a little "pinchy" going in, but subsided fairly quickly. I am all bruised up because I am super-bruise-susceptible (my arms are totally bruised from the half-dozen blood withdrawals I had to do with this process--I look like a failed drug addict!). 

Good luck to you. Just remember, the shots are quick and over soon enough. Someday the shots will seem like nothing compared to the birthing process, I'm sure :) 

xx


----------



## Kiseki

Hi ladies,

Hoping I can jump in. I've taken a short break from this site as I was struggling with too much work....I also got my official BFN from my last cycle (August), but am now cranking up to start again in a couple of weeks. Ever hopeful!

The past couple of weeks though I've broken out in a rash on my forehead and around my jawline. It's really quite itchy, and I'm assuming it's related to the HCG, but am just about to check in with my doctor. Has anyone else experienced this? It honestly feels as though I'm 13 again - not really something I wanted to relive!

Is there anyone else doing this alone? I made the decision to go ahead without a partner as the thought of never having children was too much to bear, and there's always the chance I'll meet the love of my life later. 

Looking forward to chatting as I feel quite isolated at the moment. 
:flower:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hi Kiseki. Sorry about the rash and itches. It's been a few weeks since the HCG right? I hope it goes away soon! Good for you for being brave and taking the situation into your own hands. I hope it all works out for you :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Zowiey - :yay: for CD1! We only have to ring our clinic if the witch doesn't arrive. Did you leave an answer phone message in the end? ;)

Traskey - :woohoo: no head aches! Best that felt good.

Princess - I don't know if our clinic gives embie photos - sure hope that they do though as you're right they'd be perfect for the scrapbook. Not many kids are lucky enough to see what they looked like right at the very first stage of their life!

Hpyns4life - ohh so cool that you can feel your follicles growing. FX for a bumper crop!

Rosa - you're so right about Florida not being the place to be in the summer. We visit in November when the weather is just right. We were out then in March this year and I could only just stand that level of heat! Maybe I'd like to summer here in the Uk and then winter there ;)

I can't believe I was brave enough to watch that video - but I've seen a few of the shots on Test Tube Babies and I'm trying to convince myself that it's just normal and not scary - that way it will hurt less. I had a really bad experience with a blood test when I was about 8 [picture me being literally pinned to the chair by a bunch of nurses while the DR drew the blood] since then I've been terrified of needles/blood tests. I had one about 5 years ago and nearly passed out in the car park of the doctors. But I've completely overcome the fear now since I've started to have to have tests for fertility stuff. The first one I felt faint and queasy, but since then I've got so good with them that for the most recent test I didn't even need hubby to come with me for morale support. Mind over matter is what i tell myself and that way I'll be better coping with the tummy shots - but I am going to get DH to do them as I don't think I'll be able to actually stick the needle in :lol: I bruise really easily though so hate tho think what my tummy will look like but the end of this - good job its winter right and we're not going to be donning bikinis anytime soon!

ST - boo that your mum and sis leaked the news to the rest of the family. I don't think my mum has told anyone, we saw my brother the other day and he would definitely have said something if he knew.

4everyoung - you're so right, needles will be a piece of cake compared to labour :scared:

Hi Kiseki - Hope this cycle brings you a sticky bean - I think you're very brave to be doing this alone but hopefully it will work out this time. Boo for the rash, since coming off the BCP 30 months ago I've been getting dreadful spots on my face and my back - you're right it's like being a teenager all over again and I thought those days were very far behind me!

AFM - nothing really happening. Went shopping yesterday and bought myself a new wardrobe. I haven't bought anything new since we started TTC as I kept thinking it would be a waste as I'd just have to then buy maternity clothes. Ironic that now there is the greatest possibility than ever that I could be pregnant in two months time I finally went on a shopping spree. I was just getting depressed by my clothes and figured I can wear these for a few months yet -and then have an incentive to lose weight quickly after the baby arrives :lol:


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - I was the same, I just really dont like clothes shopping now as I always think that I may be pregnant soon and its a waste of money :haha: If only we could have known out start dates a year ago hay, or even 2 years ago :dohh:

Welcome kiseki :thumbup: sorry about your failed cycle. Wish you alots of luck for this time :thumbup::thumbup:

All the scrap book ideas are great. I was considering starting one so I can look back in the future. Might be interesting.

AFM I ov'd yesterday so should have a 28 day cycle. Was hoping I would ov a little later with not starting DR until cd24 but never mind. I will just have to trust that the clinic know best :wacko::wacko:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Sorry for lack of personals but I am really stuggling to keep up :dohh:

Oh I think I am odd, I love watching the injection vidoes :blush: I am always watching them on u tube.


----------



## schoolteacher

Welcome kiseki and best of luck for round 2! Definately get that rash checked out if it's annoying you! Like Hope I still get spots at 27 it's so annoying!! 

Hope - I bruise easily too so will not be suprised if I bruise. Not fussed if I do as like you say no one will see them!

Tinks-i can't keep up either i can literally only remember the posts i can see on this page as there are so many of us!

AFM-even though i'm on an egg sharing scheme, due to needing icsi and ssr it's still gonna cost us quite a bit of money and basically we had still gotten to this point without knowing how we were going to pay for it all!! very worrying especially as if we get bfp we will then need to start saving for the baby-I never thought I would actually have to pay just to get pregnant! 
Anyways so I finally gave in and went and got a bank loan yesterday! I was reluctant to do this but had no choice in the end! we have a little bit of savings but that's for moving house and we can't spend that because if we get bfp will need to move! Oh well it's done now.xx


----------



## Delly

Morning ladies hope your all ok. Well ET went well two embryos put back and need to wait until Monday to see if we have any that made it to freeze. So far I have carried on as normal just had a few hours rest on Friday. I have had cramping on and off since but nothing else although it is only 2pdt so waiting for testing trying not to think about it as time will drag no doubt  keeping my fingers crossed that this is it for us. But also keeping a level head that it may not work as we only have a 20% chance of sucess. Catch up soon xx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope - that's really strange I never thought of it like that before those embies (hopefully) will be little babies (obviously I thought about it) but never the bit about the kids looking back and seeing them selves as embies lol

Welcome kiseki, I'm not sure what causes the rash but I've been breaking out in spots lately and it horrible! Maybe it's just stress :) 
Sorry to hear about your failed cycle but hopefully this one will be THE ONE, and who needs a man to be happy ;) you can have mine if you like :haha:

The last time I had new clothes was like last Xmas :/ I had 2 outfits for my birthday in august but there more summer outfits so now I'm screwed lol DH is quite tightfisted you see LOL!! 
However the weather today is looking lovely but I'm gunna spend the day in the kitchen cooking Sunday lunch and making rubatb crumble with rhubarb I picked out the garden :D glad the old owner left us something nice :haha: 
Xx


----------



## Traskey

:hi: Kiseki, sorry about the failed cycle. Can understand needing a break from here sometimes. Not sure about the rash but i'd get it checked out. 

ST, we had to go down the bank loan route too. You are not alone!

Delly, yay for 2 embies :dust: for sticky beans :) I think our odds are 20% too.

Hope, yay for new clothes :dance: you totally deserve that.

:howdy: and :hugs: for everyone else. 2 more days of DR and then it's needles time :wacko:


----------



## schoolteacher

Delly-2 embies that's great! I didn't think my clinic put back more than one but they said atmy last appt that if it is a 2day transfer then they MAY put 2 back! 3day transfer or more its just one.

Trask-yeah the loan had to be done, nevermind! only 2 more days how exciting!!!!!!x


----------



## Tinks85

Wow Delly PUPO with twins :happydance::happydance::happydance: You are luckyl they let you have 2, GL hun and fx for the freezing :thumbup:

ST - Like you say the loan is done now and what needs must. It will be worth it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Princess - Enjoy being a domestic godess :haha:

Traskey - You will be shooting up with np problems in no time. The first one will be the hardest but think about the end result :thumbup:

OMG Girls 1 week tomorrow and I start DR :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Congrats delly on being PUPO with twins :D :D 

The rhubarb crumble has been aborted after remembering my mom has my baking dish :dohh: instead were having melt in the middle chocolate pots - they sound so much better anyway :haha:

Hope everyones enjoying their Sunday xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

I just called my fertility clinic to find out if I could take allergy meds and take a bath (not necessarily at the same time). I also inquired about my husband's #s just for my own information.

Here's what she said...I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for protein (I don't eat much and need to eat more), and I am wondering if anyone has had successful IVF/ICSIs with numbers like his--the absence of such testimony will not discourage me, but the presence would encourage me. Thanks :0)

What my nurse said about allergy pills:
_Plain Claritan, Benedryl okay
Anything ending in a D is a no no, also, Allegra and Clarinex are no-nos._ I'm covered here...plain Claritan it is!

About Bathing:
_Bath okay...not too hot--get in and sit down fully right away without having to "ease in" otherwise too hot--no pink skin--in a cleaned tub._

About DH's sample: :spermy:
_Lowest that it's been--Highest in November last year
Volume okay 1.6 ml (1.5-ideal)
Count/Concentration 4.9 mil (20 mil-ideal) Nov- 28 mil, Jan-11 mil, Apr-8 mil
Fwd Progression 2 (average) (0-4) okay...usual--she's never seen a 4, rarely seen a 3, 2 is majority, 0= no movement
Motility 14% better than last time, lower than highest (ideally s/b 50%) (highest in Nov. 28%)--however, doesn't matter with ICSI_

She also said, though they were not able to freeze any embryos, they kept the _2 best ones that were "really good looking quality"_

I liked that very last thing she said :) I have no idea with the numbers and letters what it all means. 

At any rate, I'm currently visualizing many little cells dividing and sticking all over inside of me :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Kiseki- Welcome and i good luck with treatment. I think you are brave to make the decision to take matters into your own hands an wish you all the best x

Delly- Congrats on being pupo with twins! wishing you tons of luck for OTD x

4everyoung- good luck with the 2ww and hope you get that BFP x

Hi to princess, rosa, traskey and tinks x

I cannot believe that the day after tomorrow i finally start down regulating injections! waited so long to start and now its happening! aaah im so excited and nervous all at once!

Wanted to ask you ladies a question, have any of you been pregnant before? xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi AQ-no never ever been pregnant before :-(
GL for starting on tuesday!

One week tommorrow I start stimms!!

4everyoung-thats good info about baths.
Your DH's sperm sample sounds totally fine for icsi or ivf! I wouldn't worry there at all! 
My dh's last sperm analysis there was only 27 sperm, and only one of which was 'twitching'. IVF obviously no good for us so its icsi for us with ssr.

chocolate pots-yum princess!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Chocolate pots do sound better princess. I love them :thumbup:

4ever - I cant give advice as this will be my first cycle. If they are doing ICSI then I would think the count will be fine hun. Seen a lot worse :thumbup:

AQ - 2 more sleeps :thumbup: 

I have never had a BFP ever :nope:


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi AQ, schoolteacher, Tinks, Doodar and everyone else. My spotting has started(I usually get before my actuall P flows ) so I am expecting AF tomorrow. I knew it won't click this time also but still had hopes what to do....... :cry: but never mind I can call clinic tomorrow so that they can arrange the injections... 

AQ & Tinks I am happy that you girls will be starting the DR soon.... lots of :hugs:

AQ - I have never seen a BFP in my life :cry:

Girls, I am planning to wear a moonstone, anyone else trying that ?? There is a thread under TTC section and seems to be working for many. Hope it can help.


----------



## Traskey

No bfp for me after 39 years, although not all of them ttc :rofl:

4everyoung, our unit says no exercise, swimming or baths after egg collection. Congrats on being PUPO too!
Wishing you all the best with your embies sticking :dust:

Princess, chocolate pots sound yummy.

AQ, Tinks, ST, not long now :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## Traskey

lovecutie1 said:


> Girls, I am planning to wear a moonstone, anyone else trying that ?? There is a thread under TTC section and seems to be working for many. Hope it can help.

Ooo, interesting. What does the moonstone do?


----------



## lovecutie1

Traskey, it seems moonstone is a fertility stone. it helps women's reproductive system, calms down the mind..... have a look into this thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/653365-moonstone-anyone.html


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I have a moonstone ring! Better dig that out the jewellery box. It can't hurt :D


----------



## Tinks85

ST - 1 week tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance: Your treatment will seem to go well fast with you being on short protocol. Cant wait :thumbup:

Lovecutie - GL calling the clinic tomorrow, sorry about AF :hugs::hugs::hugs: Are you on long or short protocol?

Traskey - needles aside. How do you feel about stimming? Are you excited about geeting to the next step???


----------



## Traskey

Tinks85 said:


> Traskey - needles aside. How do you feel about stimming? Are you excited about geeting to the next step???

Needles aside, I am. Although from what you lovely ladies have written the needles are a piece of cake, once you get past the worry of the first one. I'm hoping the same happens for me. 

I'm excited about the next stage as it's one step closer. Of course I worry if the drugs are working but I decided to temp this cycle, for the hell of it and my temps are bouncing like zebedee so i'm hoping that means they have worked. 

I do worry occasionally about how many eggs I will get and if they will fertilise but i'm trying not to and so far it's working. I won't miss the hotness and headaches of down regging but i'm just so grateful to be going through it. It's giving us a chance (even if I do sometimes moan about it lol). 

Tinks, can't wait for you to get started. One week to go right?


----------



## Tinks85

Yes, I guess stimming does bring more worry but glad you are feeling slighlty better about the needles. PMA hun, your eggs and follies will be fine :thumbup:

Yes one week tomorrow - eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk


----------



## africaqueen

Aww girls we are all on our way to getting the chance of being mummies! sooo excited for us all!

I have been pregnant twice and obviously had a terrible time with both ectopics and nearly lost my life but... i was thinking before would i change things if i could? and i would not. The joy i felt seeing those BFPS and for the few wks after was some of the happiest moments in my life so i pray you all get to feel that joy and that we all have healthy full term pregnancies and bouncing bundles of joy 
Good night everyone xxx


----------



## rosababy

AQ, never been preggo either. 

4everyoung, try protein shakes. I make them with skim milk, which is even more protein, and it's the best way to add protein to your diet without eating tons of meat and calories.

Afm, I start injections Friday! :wacko: Kind of nervous but also excited. Been shopping for pants that fit wacko:), cleaning and getting ready for the school day tomorrow. :hi: Hi to everyone! You're probably all asleep already...it's dinner time on this side of the pond!


----------



## 4everyoung

africaqueen said:


> Kiseki- Welcome and i good luck with treatment. I think you are brave to make the decision to take matters into your own hands an wish you all the best x
> 
> Delly- Congrats on being pupo with twins! wishing you tons of luck for OTD x
> 
> 4everyoung- good luck with the 2ww and hope you get that BFP x
> 
> Hi to princess, rosa, traskey and tinks x
> 
> I cannot believe that the day after tomorrow i finally start down regulating injections! waited so long to start and now its happening! aaah im so excited and nervous all at once!
> 
> Wanted to ask you ladies a question, have any of you been pregnant before? xxx

Hi AQ--I've never been pregnant before...very excited to be though!! :0) Sorry to hear about your difficult pregnancies, but I love your attitude. Happy to hear about your injections starting. It makes the days pass a little faster!! Good luck to you & thanks for your well-wishing :0)


----------



## 4everyoung

schoolteacher said:


> Hi AQ-no never ever been pregnant before :-(
> GL for starting on tuesday!
> 
> One week tommorrow I start stimms!!
> 
> 4everyoung-thats good info about baths.
> Your DH's sperm sample sounds totally fine for icsi or ivf! I wouldn't worry there at all!
> My dh's last sperm analysis there was only 27 sperm, and only one of which was 'twitching'. IVF obviously no good for us so its icsi for us with ssr.
> 
> chocolate pots-yum princess!!!

Hi ST--Thanks for your feedback on the sperm. I really have no idea what 'good' or 'reasonable' numbers are. I will send stimulating sperm thoughts and stickiness to you :0) Tell me, though...what's SSR? Best of luck to you! xo
PS I'm a school teacher too :)


----------



## 4everyoung

lovecutie1 said:


> Hi AQ, schoolteacher, Tinks, Doodar and everyone else. My spotting has started(I usually get before my actuall P flows ) so I am expecting AF tomorrow. I knew it won't click this time also but still had hopes what to do....... :cry: but never mind I can call clinic tomorrow so that they can arrange the injections...
> 
> AQ & Tinks I am happy that you girls will be starting the DR soon.... lots of :hugs:
> 
> AQ - I have never seen a BFP in my life :cry:
> 
> Girls, I am planning to wear a moonstone, anyone else trying that ?? There is a thread under TTC section and seems to be working for many. Hope it can help.

Ooh...intrigued by moonstones :)


----------



## 4everyoung

rosababy said:


> AQ, never been preggo either.
> 
> 4everyoung, try protein shakes. I make them with skim milk, which is even more protein, and it's the best way to add protein to your diet without eating tons of meat and calories.
> 
> Afm, I start injections Friday! :wacko: Kind of nervous but also excited. Been shopping for pants that fit wacko:), cleaning and getting ready for the school day tomorrow. :hi: Hi to everyone! You're probably all asleep already...it's dinner time on this side of the pond!

Thanks! I had thought about protein shakes, but thought they'd be super high calories--skim milk makes a lot of sense!!

Good luck with your injections! Sticky thoughts to you!!!


----------



## Hpyns4life

4everyoung: I don't like meat very much, I just don't crave it. So to keep my protein up I eat quinoa! Pronounced "keen-wwah" It's a grain that you cook just like rice and it's super packed with tons of protein and a bunch of other goodies.

AQ: I agree, the short week that I was PG was one of the best feelings I've ever had. I can't wait to be PG again!!!

ST: My DH also has low motility and morphology. He did 2 SAs. His motility was 21% and 40% the 2nd time. His morphology was 4% both times. The normal parameters where the same as yours, motility should be 50% and morphology should be 14% or higher. His quantity was 2.4 and then 1.6, and count was good, something like 62mil and then 41mil. So we're also doing ICSI to make sure we have the best possible chance at getting the best possible embryos. We don't want any malformed sperm fertilizing an egg and causing a mc down the way. This is our only shot at this so, we want to make it count!!

AFM: I go down to 150units of Gonal-F today :happydance: I did not like the look of the 225unit injections, 150 seems much easier :thumbup:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hpyns4life said:


> 4everyoung: I don't like meat very much, I just don't crave it. So to keep my protein up I eat quinoa! Pronounced "keen-wwah" It's a grain that you cook just like rice and it's super packed with tons of protein and a bunch of other goodies.
> 
> AQ: I agree, the short week that I was PG was one of the best feelings I've ever had. I can't wait to be PG again!!!
> 
> ST: My DH also has low motility and morphology. He did 2 SAs. His motility was 21% and 40% the 2nd time. His morphology was 4% both times. The normal parameters where the same as yours, motility should be 50% and morphology should be 14% or higher. His quantity was 2.4 and then 1.6, and count was good, something like 62mil and then 41mil. So we're also doing ICSI to make sure we have the best possible chance at getting the best possible embryos. We don't want any malformed sperm fertilizing an egg and causing a mc down the way. This is our only shot at this so, we want to make it count!!
> 
> AFM: I go down to 150units of Gonal-F today :happydance: I did not like the look of the 225unit injections, 150 seems much easier :thumbup:

Thanks! I love quinoa. I hadn't thought of it...I shall get some straight away. Mmm...so many good things to eat :0) Thank you and good luck fertilizing!


----------



## rosababy

4everyoung said:


> Thanks! I had thought about protein shakes, but thought they'd be super high calories--skim milk makes a lot of sense!!
> 
> Good luck with your injections! Sticky thoughts to you!!!

They're not that high in calories. Some are, but some aren't. Just have to make sure you don't get one that's meant to be a meal replacement. There are loads that are just for supplements.



Hpyns4life said:


> 4everyoung: I don't like meat very much, I just don't crave it. So to keep my protein up I eat quinoa! Pronounced "keen-wwah" It's a grain that you cook just like rice and it's super packed with tons of protein and a bunch of other goodies.
> 
> ST: My DH also has low motility and morphology. He did 2 SAs. His motility was 21% and 40% the 2nd time. His morphology was 4% both times. The normal parameters where the same as yours, motility should be 50% and morphology should be 14% or higher. His quantity was 2.4 and then 1.6, and count was good, something like 62mil and then 41mil. So we're also doing ICSI to make sure we have the best possible chance at getting the best possible embryos. We don't want any malformed sperm fertilizing an egg and causing a mc down the way. This is our only shot at this so, we want to make it count!!

I didn't know quinoa had so much protein! I've always wanted to try that stuff. Now, I'll have to go out and fine it. My dh also has 4% morphology. First SA was only 3%. Yikes! Neither docs were concerned about it though, and I'm like REALLY?! Because the way I see it, 3 and 4% SUCKS! :haha: We're doing ivf because of my tubes, but I'm happy because I couldn't see 3/4% doing anything for us. :nope:


----------



## Hpyns4life

rosababy said:


> My dh also has 4% morphology. First SA was only 3%. Yikes! Neither docs were concerned about it though, and I'm like REALLY?! Because the way I see it, 3 and 4% SUCKS! :haha: We're doing ivf because of my tubes, but I'm happy because I couldn't see 3/4% doing anything for us. :nope:

We're doing IVF because of my tubes too. DH has initiated 2 pregnancies before (no live births :( ) so we didn't think anything was wrong. But since they found the low motility and morphology they recommended ICSI, but left it to us to choose. They said it was possible we'd get good embies through normal fertilization, but it's just a higher risk of not as many or not as good of embryos to put in, so we chose to go ahead with ICSI. We're going to ask that they transfer 2, if we get 2 good ones. We'd rather have twins than none at all.


----------



## ~Hope~

ST - it is a shock isn't it when you think you'll just need to save buying things for a baby, not actually getting pregnant in the first place. Luckily our cycle is an NHS funded one - but if it doesn't work I've already carved out some savings in my mind to pay for a second treatment. 

Delly - :happydance: for PUPO with Twins! Sending lots of positive vibes your way for sticky beans! :dust:

We're only allowed a single transfer because of my age - not sure if that makes me too young or too old though!

Princess - how did the melt in the middle pots go? I'd love to make some as hubby likes that sort of thing but they just look like they'd be really difficult to make!

4everyoung - I can't help with your numbers I'm afraid. Though I have just realised that I was getting anxious over DH's count and couldn't understand why the consultant said men would love a count like that because I was looking at the volume figures! I didn't even write down his count for the most recent test because I wrote down the volume.

Great that your embies are good quality - keep going with the visualising :dust:

AQ - DR starts tomorrow! :happydance: I've never been pregnant before :(

Lovecutie - I made myself a TTC bracelet with all kinds of stones that were meant to be good for TTC - didn't work for me (in fact the bracelet kept sapping and a I kept taking it for a bad omen!) I have been thinking about making up a new one for my cycle though. Everything that helps the power of positive thinking can only be good I reckon.

Traskey - keep visualising those follicles creating a bountiful crop of eggs! GL

Rosa - injections this week! Are you using a pen or a needle?

Hpyns - our morph count is the same as yours, thank goodness for ISCI!

Tink - We start DR a week today, that means we can now say that next week we start! ST and you on your Stimms too :happydance:

:flower: to all


----------



## princess_1991

AQ - never been pregnant :(

Hope the choco pots were amazing :D and there really easy to make, you'll have to google it for a proper recipe but it's basically melted dark chocolate mixed with eggs then you add it to self raising flour and coco powder and something else i think it's baking powder but can't remember without lookin at the recipe then you put em in little pots and bake for exactally 12 mins but don't over cook cuz otherwise they don't melt in the middle lol
Also were only allowed 1 embie cuz of my age :/
I'd be happy with one but DH and I would have loved twins, especially if this was our only chance lol 

Rosa -I'm also a tubal factor, hubby has like a million kids so we know his spermies work :/ 
Xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hope--Too young maybe? :O) I am 37 and had 2 embries transferred (I just typed "implanted" in stead of transferred...Freudian slip? My body telling me something? Let's hope so, WOOT!). If I were 38 (or if this one doesn't take) I think they give me the option of 2 or 3. They go up to 4 or 5 after 40 but only if you've had a track record.

Princess--I would LOVE twins...but I would be just as happy with a singleton. I agree--this will probably be our only attempt (meaning more IVFs if this one doesn't take, but probably not one after we have a baby), so twins would be ideal. Either way, we're SO looking forward to the BFP when it comes :0)

Good luck to you!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 

Hope we are all doing ok and not long for some of us now to start dr or stimms etc!
Cant wait for our 1st pupo lady to get to OTD!! best of luck everyoung! 

Just a quickie from me as i have the dentist in a hr and need to get ready as been doing my washing and housework all morning as dh out the way in work! lol.

I start dr tomorrow!! there is a phrase i thought id never get to say! ha xxx


----------



## princess_1991

4ever we will probs be the same in the sense that we might only have 1 baby but more ivfs if needed, I do think tho if we have this one baby then maybe when it's about 5 I might be able to talk DH round for another one but I hate the thought thy everytime I want a baby I have to go through all this, I wish I could just be like aww I want a baby, I know let's have sex :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies just a quick update had a phone call from clinic and none of our remaining eggs made the freeze totally devasted as wad hoping we could have another chance if this fails. I am not usually an emotional person but could not help but break down after the call. I am hoping now the two in the oven take and we have a positive outcome or that is it for us can't afford another try x


----------



## Traskey

Aww Delly, i'm sorry you didn't get any to freeze. Hoping that your 2 embies stick in there :hugs: I know I would have cried too!

DH SA has been 10 mill, 24 mill and 63 mill. Motility has been over 50% but the morph has only ever been 4%. The OFU though said they don't use morph as a measure of fertility, just the count and motility. So we are down for IVF with an ICSI back up if we get a low count on the day. 

Down reg test tomorrow and if all ok, stimming Wednesday. 

There is a scarily large number of teachers in the LTTC. I'm beginning to wonder if it's an occupational hazard!


----------



## zowiey

Delly :happydance: for being pupo, and :hugs: for your embies. But my fingers are tightly crossed for you, that the 2 you have baking are getting nice and comfy! xxx

Hello everyone :wave: Hope you are all ok?

Aq, good luck with the DR tomorrow! 

Trask, Do you know when you start stimming? I have an appt Weds, and am wondering if I will start that night, or a few days later? How are you feeling about starting stimming? I'm feeling a bit nervous, it's getting closer and closer!! I mean bloody hell, we've had to wait long enough to get here, but now it's seems so very real! :wacko:

Sorry I went awol over the weekend, my next door neighbour had a baby on friday, and came home Sat morning, so I didn't want to stay at home, looking back now I think the hormones, my cold and starting my period had sent me a bit crazy! I was literally a howling wreck Friday night and Saturday Morning :wacko: I'm ok now though! Although totally lost it driving back from Tesco earlier, REM, everybody hurts came on the radio, and I was happily singing along, then BAM! I'm a crying mess trying to drive! :dohh:

But I just made some chocolate cup cakes, and have a roast cooking, and am listening to 90s radio so my evening is looking positive! Just need my Hubba to come home, and all will be good in this house!

Hope you all have a lovely evening!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Zowiey, stimming is Wednesday. The day after the blood check, if my numbers are ok. I am looking foward to the next phase. 

Reading journals though it seems you are not alone in the crazy crying bouts! Ihad one Saturday. Sorry that the neighbour's baby upset you :hugs: I can understand though how hearing that through the wall, when you are emotionally vulnerable would be a toughie.

Dinner sounds yummy though, got enough for all of us? :rofl:


----------



## zowiey

Actually trask yes, we have loads going spare! I don't eat meat, so Hubby has a HUGE beef joint to himself! It was reduced, and I kind of thought it could do sandwhiches?!! Soooo, if anyone fancies it I have, roast beef, cooked in red wine, with red onion, garlic & thyme! There's plenty to go round! :haha:

I'm excited to move forward, but at the same time a little bit nervous! Actually scratch that, ALOT nervous! 
xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

OOh zowiey me please!! sounds scrummy! now I just need princess to bring round some choc pots!! :)
blesss you crying its so tough isn't it? My worst worry is that I will need to cry when I'm teaching a class! I pray it doesn't happen as would be so unprofessional, i'm sure I would be able to swallow it! (then just cry on the way home) 

Trask-there are so many teachers lttc! defo a link there me thinks. Last year I was very stressed as had a hard class, younger class this year so hopefully easier! GL for stimming woop!!

Tinks-yeah will go quick on short protocol, eveyone else seems to be on long! I still don't really understand how they decide!
1 week til you DR, yay!!!!!!

AQ-yay for DR tommorrow, sure injection will be a breeze with your friend doing it!

Sorry I can't remember who mentioned moonstones but I'm now gonna get one! I will try anything and my mum has mentioned fertility stones to me before.

Oh and someone asked about ssr? it means surgical sperm retrieval. Which leads me onto a moan about my DH. Since xmas he has kept saying he will give up alcohol. He did for a couple of months and then started again. probably twice a week about 5/6 pints on both nights!!! he then said he would stop at easter-didn't happen. Then after first FS appt-didn't happen. Then after holiday-didn't happen! I get cross at him and tell him that none of his sperm will be moving but he still won't stop! He comes home with beers so I can't stop him buying them. Now I have pretty muched stopped saying anything-other than the other day I said that he must want to pay an extra £900 for the ssr because that's what's gonna happen!!! (the clinic said we made need it on the day but with dh's figures I think we will as only 27 last time -1 moving) 
Anyways he still won't stop! makes me fume! 
The thing I'm worried about that he doesn't realise is that is all very well having ssr but what if all they find is dead or non moving sperm because of his bloody drinking!
*Any ideas anyone or reassurances anyone?*

Hi, delly, rosa, 4everyoung, doodar, princess, lovecutie, and everyone else!

AFM-well I was meant to ring the clinic today to find out if my recipient lady has had AF arrive! then I can stop taking bcp. So I rang and went to voicemail-left a message. rang again-they told me the lady I needed wasn't there so I asked for the other eg share coordinator but she was busy. Rang again and no answer!! So i just didn't take th epill and hope that's right because it's too late now to take it!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr.

x


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess - they do sound quite simple - I'll ask Google for a recipe :) 

4everyoung - I really do hope your freudian slip was a sign :dust: I suppose it makes sense that they increase the numbers transferred as we get older - though I don't think I'd ever be brave enough to take more than 2 and definitely not 5!! I agree though that twins would be a great way to create a whole family in one fail swoop - and they're so cute too!

AQ - What's OTD? I keep saying that and don't know that particular acronym (and I've had to learn a ton already in this whole TTC process!) DR tomorrow :happydance:

Delly - oh honey that sucks that the other eggs couldn't be frosted. FX that the twins are sticky beans :dust:

Traskey - DH's count was 57 then 70 (don't know the last one on accounts I was mixing up the volume and the concentration and didn't write it down!) with forms going from 8 to 4 to 3 and we're down for ISCI right off the bat. Strange how the different clinics have different approaches. Good you have it as back up though. GL for your test tomorrow.

Zowiey - :hugs: for having to deal with neighbour's baby. Mine is fixing to pop based on the size of her this weekend so I'm sure I'll be awakened by baby cries very shortly. The baby on the other side had a pair of lungs on him and woke me up countless times in the night - so annoying when you want it to be your own baby giving you sleepless nights :(

ST - How frustrating about DH not wanting to give up his beers. I'm not really sure what to suggest, especially if you've already pointed out the potential cost. I think if that were me I'd completely lose my rag and it would end in a screaming/crying match. Hope one of the other girls has an idea for you. Frustrating about the clinic too - FX that the witch has arrived with your lady.


----------



## princess_1991

Zowiey - that sounds proper delicious!! I would but I've just scoffed a homemade Indian buffet, dont even have room for pudding today lol, I know how ya feel my moms neighbours (one of my friends) had her baby today and one of my close friends had her baby Sunday :( it was her second and at our age I just wanna have one let alone two lol 

ST - I'm having the same problem with DH and smoking, I had to quit smoking with him still standing next to me fagging it, it wasn't easy but I managed it, but he was hopeless, I put a note stuck to his fag box saying you'd rather have a fag then a baby, for now it's working, it's been 5 days tomorrow since he quit and for him to get this far is a bloody miracle, you could always try the emotional blackmail note :haha: hope something works out for you 

Hope all you ladies are ok :D 

Xx


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi School teacher, yes please get the moonstone asap I have been following that thread for a while and have seen so many girls getting pregnant, surely it will do some magic.

Princess I liked your emotional blackmail note to ur hubby I can use this trick :) bless you.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Traskey- Good luck for starting stimms x

Hope- OTD means Official test date(that the clinic gives u) x

Zowiey- Not long intill EC for you now! x

Delly- Im sorry no frosties but lets hope u wnt need them an this is your bfp x

Hi to everyone else. Im off to stay with my dad as dh working nights an dont like being on my own at this time. I am looking forward to my 1st dr jab tomorrow! yaay xxx


----------



## Traskey

I've been reading my Zita West book again. 

I'm feeling a little guilty as she suggests resting for 3 days after transfer but I found something that may make you smile.

For the WHOLE 2 WW

No heavy lifting, strenuous exercise, housework, vacuuming, bouncing activties, sun bathing, saunas, hot tubs, swimming, hot baths, sex and orgasms!

That means the shopping and housework is somebody else's responsibility :wohoo:


----------



## princess_1991

Yayy trask you are an angel :haha: hubby Wont know what's hit him in my tww when I finally get there :dohh: 
Literally I do EVERYTHING!! Lol 
Sounds like more good then just a baby's coming out of this ivf :D 
Xx


----------



## rosababy

Holy crow this thread moves fast!! My darn job keeps getting in the way of my BnB time! :rofl:

Hpyns4life, we checked the icsi box in case they need to do it in the moment, so I honestly don't know if we'll do it or not. I'd like to do 2, but dh and doc say one since i'm only 32. I just want a baby! :hissy: I also would like twins so we can have our 2 kids and never have to do this again. :wacko: But I do understand the risks of twins. Sigh.

Hope, they recommend single transfers for younger women who have a better chance of one sticking. And, I'm using needles for everything. After hearing about the pen, though, I do wish I had one of those! Sounds easy!

Princess, my dh also has a ton of :spermy: but low motility and morphology. And then we found out about my tubes, so the official reason for ivf is me. :sad2:

I know what you mean about wanting more babies but not wanting to have to do ivf every time we want a baby! That's exhausting just thinking about! That's one of the reasons I want twins. One shot and we're done! :haha:

Delly, I'm so sorry about no frozens. :hugs: Do you guys have a money back guarantee over there? Keep thinking positive thoughts. I'm SURE you'll be 
fine. :thumbup:

Traskey, we do have a lot of teachers! Probably our bodies saying do you really want one of these? REALLY?! :rofl:

Zowiey, I'm sorry your emotions have been all over the place. I KNOW that's going to happen to me with the drugs. It happens to me already! :wacko: 

Afm, needle teach on Wednesday! Injections on Friday!! :happydance: Now, I didn't do bcp, so I'm starting Lupron. Is that technically down regging or stimming? I start bravelle and menopur later, like the 26th or something.


----------



## 4everyoung

I am happy to not have to clean the litter box! Here's to hoping that I don't have to clean it again until next summer!!!


----------



## rosababy

Traskey said:


> I've been reading my Zita West book again.
> 
> I'm feeling a little guilty as she suggests resting for 3 days after transfer but I found something that may make you smile.
> 
> For the WHOLE 2 WW
> 
> No heavy lifting, strenuous exercise, housework, vacuuming, bouncing activties, sun bathing, saunas, hot tubs, swimming, hot baths, sex and orgasms!
> 
> That means the shopping and housework is somebody else's responsibility :wohoo:

SHUT UP!!! That's awesome!! That 2ww is going to SUCK for our dh's!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Rosa: Lupron is the down regulator. It's suppose to make your body produce LOTS of hormones then everything shuts down. 3-5 days in was the worst for me, it got loads easier after I was in my "menopause" stage :haha: Stimming comes with the next med, Menopur, Follistim, Gonal-F, etc. That's what stimulates the follicles to GROW!!!

I'm younger than you guys, but we're still going to ask to transfer 2. We can't afford this again, even if none stick, so the Dr. better listen to us! I am soooo looking forward to the ttw. It's going to be such a anxiety fest, but it'll be one hellofa ride!!!


----------



## Traskey

Hi all

Poor DHs. They'll have to step up the housework. I do everything too Princess. He'll do a batch once in a blue moon.

I've had my blood test done today to check I have down regged. I get the results tomorrow afternoon and if all is well then I start injecting tomorrow night. I've had the needle teach so it's all go. She thinks all will be fine as i've had all the symptoms, bleed, headaches and hot flushes. It's a good job she mentioned that I still have to sniff though. Hadn't realised that one. Just one sniff twice a day instead of two. 

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Yay trask for injecting, swear I can't wait till I get to that point, I know I'm a bit behind you lot and I know this threads only till Oct but if I'm still here in November I'll talk to myself :haha:

Hubby's doctors is taking the biscuit! All the have to do is sign the bloody piece of paper then call us so we can fax it, is that so hard! Well apparently so, so much so that it can take up to 3 weeks!!!! :growl: 

Had a bit of a cry this morning, felt like a right wuss lol I don't even know what it was over but for some reason I felt really guilty for having to drag DH down this route lol

All better now tho, feeling a bit shitty tho, think I've caught that bug but Ive still got a smile on my face :D I know we'll get there eventually 

Xx


----------



## princess_1991

Yay trask for injecting, swear I can't wait till I get to that point, I know I'm a bit behind you lot and I know this threads only till Oct but if I'm still here in November I'll talk to myself :haha:

Hubby's doctors is taking the biscuit! All the have to do is sign the bloody piece of paper then call us so we can fax it, is that so hard! Well apparently so, so much so that it can take up to 3 weeks!!!! :growl: 

Had a bit of a cry this morning, felt like a right wuss lol I don't even know what it was over but for some reason I felt really guilty for having to drag DH down this route lol

All better now tho, feeling a bit shitty tho, think I've caught that bug but Ive still got a smile on my face :D I know we'll get there eventually 

Xx


----------



## amirini

Looks like i'm going to beging Stimming possible this next weekend. only Gonal -f to stimm .. no Menopur this time Yeah! Hopefullythis Doc knows what do do better than my old RE..


----------



## amirini

Is there anyone eles on here from Houston?? I thought i saw someone else from Houston but I lost track of her name =((


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess if you're still here in November I'm sure we'll stay and talk to you :)

Traskey hope the bloods are good and you can start your shots. I think I have to stick with the four hourly sniffs all the way through to EC! Good that you get to reduce yours. 

Got a call from the drug company today and my box of goodies arrives tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Traskey- LOVING the things we cant do during the 2ww! dh is a lazy git and i do everything so will make a change for him to pull his weight around the house! result! haha x

Princess- There will be a Nov/Dec thread soon so you wont be on your own and we will be checking on you to see how u get on ;-) x

Hope- Yay for the drugs arriving tomorrow! its a HUGE box but mostly packaging so dont panic! lol x

Amirini- Welcome to the thread  x

Hi to Rosa, Tinks and everyone else x

I had a real mixed emotions day today. We scattered my mums ashes on the beach in north wales and then went to holywell and lit candles and said prayers for her so very emotional for me an my dad. Then tonight i started my down regulation jabs. Strange contrast and im very emotional starting this without my mum around to support me but i pray she watches over us and helps send us our baby. The jab never hurt at all as my best friend did it and she is diabetic so been injecting for 30yrs herself so she was a pro. Glad 1st jab out the way and hope i dont get many side effects later on  xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

That sound lovely AQ about scattering your mums ashes!(but emtional) Glad first jab went well!

princess-don't worry i will still follow you! 

I cried this afternoon on the way home, it's just all getting too much these last couple of days. It has taken me 2 days to get to speak to someone at my clinic and when I did they said we might have to change my start day on monday as they didn't think my reciepient lady hadn't gotten her period yet. I just felt so upset, like we are not as important as the other lady because we are jsut the donor!!!

Anways I couldn't ring again so got my DH to ring again and explain I was upset as I was told to stop the pill on monday which I did as they said I have to be off the pill 7 days beofre starting. DH pointed out that I would be off the pill for 7 days by then and they were like oh ok then, stick with monday! (the lady will have had AF by then so it's fine!)
FFS!!! why did she mention it in the first place if it didn't really matter! I was so upset all afternoon and it is really hard to teach a lesson when you just want to go home an cry! I know that without the egg share scheme we wouldn't be able to have ivf but I still hate and get upset by having to get inline with someone elses schedule........


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls tbh I'm hoping they'll squeeze me in the end of October :) it's my 21st in august and I'll be kinda gutted if I'm pregnant over it, not that I'm that fussed tho, it would just be amazing to get pregnant so I'm not bother when lol xx


----------



## princess_1991

ST I'm worried about having to conform with someone else's schedule to, and they do make you feel like the less important one just cuz their paying, I remember at our first appointment it was the doner this and the doner that and they didn't really tell us much about our own journey :S wow hard to imagine that was back on the 1st of June :/ 
Xx


----------



## princess_1991

ST I'm worried about having to conform with someone else's schedule to, and they do make you feel like the less important one just cuz their paying, I remember at our first appointment it was the doner this and the doner that and they didn't really tell us much about our own journey :S wow hard to imagine that was back on the 1st of June :/ 
Xx


----------



## schoolteacher

hey princess! yeah I didn't want to make it seem bad to you as you are gonna be doing the same thing! this is the first time it has really annoyed me today!!!!!x
FX for end of oct start 4u!x


----------



## princess_1991

I kinda knew how it was gunna be from day 1 tbf, and thanks I have my finger crossed too lol, I'm just a little confused about what circumstances we could end up paying for all Of it, it's summat like if we have less then 6 eggs they cancel the doner but carry on for us free of Charge but if we have 7ish they give us the decision to carry on sharing or keep em all for ourselves but if we keep them we have to pay, or summat along thoses lines, is it the same at your clinic?? X x


----------



## schoolteacher

yeah that first bit is exactly the same, if we get less than 6, they cancel the other ladies treatment and carry on with us at no extra charge but you would not be accepted again to egg share. If 7 then yeah I think the same again, you can decide to share or not, but if you decide not I think you have to pay.
I'm sure we will both get many more eggs than 6!x


----------



## princess_1991

Let's hope so lol, I did try googlein to see what the average number of eggs collected was or what's a normal number? But it told me nothing lol, any ideas ladies?? X x


----------



## Hpyns4life

I'm taking a guess at the average number of eggs from when I did research a few months ago. It's 10-20 with most around 15 for a normal IVF cycle, but of course that's average and everyone's different. I've heard the most stories of women getting 20 eggs, but not all of them were good quality. I'm on mini IVF so I'm a bit different. I should produce between 5-10 eggs. Right now I have 7 large follicles (13mm-17mm) and 6 smaller ones (5mm-9mm) but I still have 2 more days of stimming before ER and I won't know how many actual eggs I have until then. Mature eggs are 20-25mm. I have another u/s tomorrow to make sure they don't get too big too fast. I'm unber bloated right now from all the follies growing like mad :wacko: Just a few more days till "tigger" and then ER :happydance:


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ - your ashes scattering sounds beautiful and I am sure your mum is watching over you. Great news on the first jab and thanks for the warning about the box!

Princess and ST - I find it strange that you're not treated the same as the other ladies because she's paying for her cycle and you're not. Erm - you two are doing the most wonderfully amazing thing here, because without your kind heartedness that other lady wouldn't even be having the treatment! I know that we all struggle with fears about AF going awol and getting dates for our treatment, but it must be even harder for you because like you say you have to line up with someone else. I am so in awe of what you are doing and can't wait for everything to fall into place so you can start your cycles :dust:

Hpyns - i am so not looking forward to bloated, I can only just get into my work trousers as it is and I can't do the button up! I refused to pay for a new pair of trousers in a bigger size because I want to go straight to maternity ones ;) You're so close now!

I read that 10-20 eggs was normal, I think if you start to get close to 20 they coast your stimming as it can be a sign of OHSS. One of those Test Tube Babies women had something ridiculous like 54 and a serious case of OHSS to go with it!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, today is the day I find out if I am getting referred or not.

Hopefully I will be joining you.

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope - I know you said close to 20 can be a sign of ohss but in a way they might see that as a good thing especially cuz we need to have enough eggs for 2 people lol ahh well we'll just have to wait and see - I hate waiting -.- lol! 

Hypns - could you not buy maternity trousers now and kill two birds with one stone :D 

Yay magpies, fingers crossed for you!! 

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- Good luck hunni, but chances are if u just get your referral today you will be looking at starting dec/jan by the time you have gone through the system. Really have my fingers crossed for you and look forward to a update xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Magpie - FX for the referral.

My box has arrived :happydance: - wasn't as big as I had expected and there was no packing or ice pack in there so it's a blooming good job I didn't have it sent to work or it wouldn't have survived until home time!


----------



## Hpyns4life

I wasn't expecting the bloating, I guess I didn't see that in all the side effects. Bloating didn't seem to be high on the percentage list :shrug: I bought some nice linen pants a few months ago that have an super comfy elastic band and I was thinking, "hmmm, these are super comfortable, look great, and when I get pregnant they're like maternity pants... I'm buying them!" I just remembered them! So that's what's on right now :thumbup: Thanks ladies :)

4magpies :hi: Hope you get referred! When would you start? When my FS asked how long I had been ttc I said 2 years... since 2009, but didn't offer that 5 months of that was dealing with an ectopic and rupture/removal of tube. You're remaining tube is damaged right? They HAVE to approve you, FX'd you get the good news!

Hope, yay for meds!! I was completely overwhelmed when I got "the box", glad to hear it wasn't too big for you.


----------



## princess_1991

Yayy hope for your ness arriving :D 
Xx


----------



## zowiey

Magpies, good to see you around! Hope you are ok? Good luck with the referral :hugs:

Hope :happydance: for the box! I swear, when will we EVER get so excited about recieving a box full of medications again??!! But I found it quite a big moment in a ttc journey! It even went in my journal I'm keeping :haha: xxx

Well we had more training today for the menopur, and all being well, I start tomorrow! also we got out treatment plan, and as long as everything goes ok :pray: Then our egg collection will be Weds 28th, so 2 weeks today! Eeeek! 

Hope everyone is ok?
xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Ok i admit. I took pictures lol

Zowiey 2 weeks to EC :happydance:

Oh and here's my other news for the day - my cousin who is 4 years older than me has just become a grandma! Both she and her daughter had their first borns at the age of 19.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello all!

Hope -thanks for your kind words regaring egg sharing, and yay for your drugs! it made me laugh that you took pics but that's also really cool! I don't think I get all my drugs at once.

Zowiey-I think our ec might be very close to each other!!!x

Hi gang!!!!

I feel a little more cheerful today-I started taking a flower remedy (like rescue remedy), its all natural so I hope it's ok to take when I start the drugs-does anyone know?


----------



## Tinks85

Hi gang.

Yey for your drugs arriving Hope. I am so taking pics of mine as well :haha: Do they all have to go in the fridge?

Sorry you are so stressed ST, really hope everything is still ok for Monday.

How did it go Magpie???? You never know, you might get through the system quicker than you think, all areas are different and do things differently :thumbup:

GL with stimming Zowie and Trasky.

I am only coming on quick. We are going away to Liverpool for a couple of days and I have loads to do tonight. Been super busy but trying to stalk you all even if I dont post.

Hi to you all that I havent mentioned. Hope everyone is moving along at whatever stage you are at :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh Delly, really sorry about no frosties. Let yourself cry, it can make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## annie25

hi all my god im rubbish at keeping up with this thread , sounds like everyone is moving along nicely! 

my af arrived last weds so i start down regulating after my holiday on 27th! cant wait to get going again and so happy im not sniffing but extra injections this time! xxx


----------



## annie25

tinks spooky we posted the same time! xx


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: I'm menopausal :dance: The down regulation has worked :wohoo:

They called this afternoon and all is well, so down to one sniff morning and evening and first injection tonight. DH was going to do the injections but he's going to play golf with his mates so i'll have to do it myself. Hope I don't smeg it up. Didn't look too bad though. 

ST/Princess - egg sharing is an amazing thing. I think you should be treated just as well as the recipient. Your needs are just as important :hugs: 

Beccs - hope your appointment went well.

Zowiey - yay for starting stimming tomorrow :dance:

Tinks - have a great time away for a couple of days. 

Hope/Annie - yay for meds! I took a photo too :haha:

Hope everyone else is well and dandy :)


----------



## Tinks85

Hehe, that is spooky.

I dont like the sound of the sniffing and happy to inject. Its only once a day and its done :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck with injection Trask-I think I would at least want my DH to be there when I do it tho!x


----------



## Traskey

I'm so pathetic i'm stalling by clearing out and organising the kitchen cupboards :rofl:

Hurry up hubby, I don't want to do this alone the first time :(


----------



## africaqueen

Glad everyone is doing well.

I had my 2nd jab tonight and all fine. Went to a IVF support group in the clinic this evening too which i enjoy and met up with all the girls and seem my 6mth pregnant friend who is having twins an is HUGE so that gives a lot of hope xxx


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi, can i pop in and ask a question? i am 4dp3dt and i woke up very bloated, and it's gotten worse over the course of the day. i've been drinking lots of water since ER (well, i usually drink lots anyway), and i haven't had any symptoms of OHSS prior to this. has anyone had this? thanks :flower:


----------



## Traskey

I haven't, as this is my first IVF but I was warned that you can get very bloated.


----------



## Traskey

First injection done and it was fine :) Well, DH did the stabbing, I just stood there :rofl:


----------



## 4everyoung

Traskey said:


> First injection done and it was fine :) Well, DH did the stabbing, I just stood there :rofl:

That's how we do it! YAY! :)


----------



## rosababy

Magpies, how did today go? Hopefully you get referred and start soon!!

Hope, yay for huge box of meds!! :happydance: I was so excited when mine came, too!

Zowiey, 2 weeks already?! That's awesome! Things are moving so quickly for you!

Traskey, Yay for being menopausal! :haha: When did we ever think we'd be excited to say that?! How funny!

Touch, I actually heard that you should not drink a lot of water after the ER. However, I've heard differing stories about this...try gatorade instead. Your doc didn't say anything about limiting your water intake? I also heard that major bloating is a sign of OHSS, so you might want to call, just to check.




Traskey said:


> First injection done and it was fine :) Well, DH did the stabbing, I just stood there :rofl:

That's what we're going to do too! Did it hurt?


Afm, went to the needle teach today! :happydance: Luckily, my dh used to work for a drug company, selling diabetic meds, so as part of his training, he had to "live as a diabetic" for a day. He's had tons of jabbing experience. Plus, he's field trained in this kind of stuff for the army. I feel so confident in his "poking" skills. :rofl: We start Friday!


----------



## 4everyoung

Touch--My doctor told me 64 oz of fluid after ER, 32 of those oz Gatorade. Not sure of the rationale, but it's what I was told.


----------



## rosababy

4everyoung, is that per day?


----------



## 4everyoung

rosababy said:


> 4everyoung, is that per day?

Yes, and 30g of protein.


----------



## Touch the Sky

I've been drinking smartwater, which has electrolytes in it


----------



## ~Hope~

ST - not sure about the flower remedy, I read all the instructions for the drugs and one of them said to tell your Dr if you were taking herbal remedies - but I think it was the Nasal Spray.

Tink - Glad it's not just me with the photo fetish ;) I want to put them all in a scrap book! It should say on the invoice what needs to go in the fridge - mine said Trigger shot only but I've stashed my Menopur in there too. I checked on the manufacturer's website and it said Menopur can be fridge or cupboard as long as it's under 22 degrees and not in bright light. (4 days now until we start DR!)

Annie - :wave: I was hoping you would stop by - this thread is so much better than the September thread at the BCRM ;)

Traskey - :dance: for being menopausal! (And I never thought I'd write that on a TTC thread!) Thank goodness DH got home in time for the first stab :)

Rosa - :thumbup: for DH's poking skills

Interesting about this gatorade stuff after ER - I read about that on Rosa's journal (I think it was Rosa's!). Do we even have gatorade in the UK and why do we need to drink it? I'll miss my water! :saywhat:

:friends: Hello to everyone else - hope you're all staying calm and positive!


----------



## ~Hope~

Just sharing this link in case anyone else finds it a useful read.


----------



## Tinks85

Traskey -:happydance::happydance::happydance: for the first jabby. I am glad DH with there and not on the golf course, naughty DH :haha:

Touch the sky - Sorry you are feeling so bloated, hope you find a way to ease it soon :hugs:

AQ - well done for injection No2, sounds like everything is going smoothly with your treatment :thumbup:

Rosababy - Glad needle teach went well and it sounds like you are in very safe hands with DH, you lucky thing :winkwink:

4ever - what is gatorade? Is it like lucazade, a sugary energy drink????

Hope - yes, I want pics so I can look back. I think I am going to keep a few things and once I am expecting then I may do a scrapbook type thing of our journey. OMG!!! 4 days eeeekkk.

How are you ST??? 4 days for you also :thumbup:

Morning to everyone :kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, I won't be joining you anytime soon.

Fobbed off again, apparently I also most probably have PCOS. They now think my tube is patent. This is after being told it is damaged and blocked. They want me to keep on trying. I have to go for another US (I've had around 4 already) to confirm the PCOS and to carry on trying. And to lose more weight, as I am apparently still too fat to be a mum. Keep bursting into tears, everything just seems to be going round in circles. No one seems to make a proper diagnosis. Sick of seeing different people with different opinions. My FS was all for IVF, I saw one of his registrars instead yesterday, he didnt even know I had had an ectopic. I go back again in Decemeber and they will more than likely be making me try clomid. I will have then been TTC for 20 months. Not an ounce of real help, my friend has been diagnoise with PCOS and wasnt even scanned and been given clomid straight away, shes only been TTC for a year. Just feel like everything is up against me and I'll never get there. It's like its not meant to be. I told him I was terrified of another ectopic, he didn't seem to care. I was crying my heart out. 

Sorry to bring so much negativity but I guess you guys understand better than most.

I won't joining you but I wish you all the best for your IVF cycles and I hope you all get your BFP's as you will all make awesome mums and deserve it so much.

xxxxx


----------



## princess_1991

Becca I'm so sorry, would it be better to change fs or ask for a second opinion? Hope every thing works out for you in the end :hugs:

Hope thanks for your lovely words and thanks for the interesting read, will make DH read it later just so heknows what he's in for :haha:

Also can't remember who asked but yeah we do have Gatorade in thus country and I think it is similar to lucozade but in that link hope linked it's said not to drink Gatorade because it can cause hyperstimulation so (also can't remember who) was worried about the bloating and ohss I'd ask your fs

St - I did read somewhere about some herbal remedies messing withthe meds so I'd ask the clinic which your allowed to take 

Hope everyone is well - one more day till Friday YAY!! This weeks gone quick!! 
No update for me as per :D 
Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Thanks. Will be you down regging soon 

Traskey- Well done on 1st jab.

magpies- ah im sorry chick :-( most places wont refer intill 2yrs of ttc tho so they may be being rigid on that which i think is pathetic with your history. You will get there in the end. You have age on your side luckily, like i did, so even tho its taken a long time to get to this stage it did happen in the end and it will for you too. Keep positive even tho i know how hard x

Girls i maybe overly sensitive due to dr but... i notice that very few of you include me in your posts and just wondered why? :-( i try to be as supportive as i can be on this forum and im wondering if i have maybe said something wrong at some point? probs me being silly but wanted to make sure.
Day 3 of dr for me today and i feel so exhausted i could sleep for a wk! shows its working i guess? xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

Tinks85 said:


> Traskey -:happydance::happydance::happydance: for the first jabby. I am glad DH with there and not on the golf course, naughty DH :haha:
> 
> Touch the sky - Sorry you are feeling so bloated, hope you find a way to ease it soon :hugs:
> 
> AQ - well done for injection No2, sounds like everything is going smoothly with your treatment :thumbup:
> 
> Rosababy - Glad needle teach went well and it sounds like you are in very safe hands with DH, you lucky thing :winkwink:
> 
> 4ever - what is gatorade? Is it like lucazade, a sugary energy drink????
> 
> Hope - yes, I want pics so I can look back. I think I am going to keep a few things and once I am expecting then I may do a scrapbook type thing of our journey. OMG!!! 4 days eeeekkk.
> 
> How are you ST??? 4 days for you also :thumbup:
> 
> Morning to everyone :kiss:


I don't know what lucazade is...it's a sports drink with electrolytes :) I don't know how sugary it is--I got some with less sugar, I do know that. At any rate, I'm sure their website is probably: gatorade.com if you want to check it out.

I'm one week after my transfer now. I had a short lived yeast infection that has gone away (probably induced by the gatorade lol). My doctor was unconcerned, just said I couldn't treat it like I normally would.

My boobs are swollen and sore--a symptom I've never had before (I don't get that with my periods) and I'm a little bloated in general. I also was fatigued this morning. I am usually up at the first sign of morning before my alarm (birds chirping--sheaths of light)...today I hit snooze about 4 times! Not like me at all. 

Anyway, I don't know if it's anything, but I'm hopeful. I did poas this morning--nothing yet. My blood work is Tuesday, so FX!

Thanks!
xx
Stacy


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi Stacy, symptoms looks great to me, FXed for you.


----------



## 4everyoung

Thank you, lC1. I am cautiously optimistic. :)

I have spotting today and some cramping. Unfortunately, this is something that happens with me mid-cycle, so I'm not getting my hopes up on this one. It would be oh so sweet though for once not to have this be a preview to AF.

My ET was one week ago today...does anyone know--is this the right timing for implantation?

Thanks ;0)

Stacy


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacy I think that is about the time for implantation. Fx!

Becca so sorry that you have to wait again, I know our clinic won't take referrals until you've been trying for 2 years, though you think they'd change that if you have known issues. :hugs:

AQ don't take it personally Hun, there are so many of us here now that it's difficult to keep up and mention everyone in posts. I'm really not looking forward to feeling tired, I don't have a lot of energy as it is lol Is your OH still working nights?

AFM I just got the urge to make a chocolate cake, got a recipe off the Internet and got to work, mixed it all up and put it in the cake tins then realised I'd forgotten to add the baking powder. Suffice to say it hasn't risen and looks more like a brownie. Oops! Hopefully it'll still taste ok :lol:


----------



## schoolteacher

Oooh Hope that sounds yummy!

Tinks-yep 4 days, woop woop! :)

4everyoung-sound like it good be implantation, try not to worry too much! I never get spotting, so i'm hoping I won't get an implantation bleed as I will just totally freak out!!!

AQ-glad dr is going well, maybe you feelin sensitive hun as I haven't noticed anyone leaving you out, but like hope said it's so hard to keep up! I tend to just reply to whatever is on the last page as I can't remember anything form the previous page by the time I have read the current page!!!! That's what I do anyway!xxxx

hey trask, lovecutie, rosa, zowiey, and everyone else! sorry if I missed your name, I can't remember all the names !

Well I'm feeling fairly cheerful as dh and I are going to my cousins wedding in hertfordshire on saturday! I brought DH a new suit as (can u believe) he has never had one!!!! OMG he looked so hot! Then my mum rang last night and said she had booked us a room at the venue so we can have a nice weekend before starting things on monday!!! So pleased :) 
Also as the clinic is quite a drive away I have all day monday off!
x


----------



## Doodar

Hello ladies quick update from me, up to my eyes in packing!! Just wanted to let you all know that AF arrived today, bang on que!! Start stimms tomorrow along with steroids and aspirin eek!! So scared but ready for it. Sorry for no personals but it's the big move tomorrow. I'm also working all day how stupid am I :dohh: I'll update when I can girls. Love and babydust to you all. X


----------



## Doodar

Ps anyone the best time of day to take steroids with regards to side effects etc. Morning or evening?


----------



## Traskey

Evening everyone!

Beccs, I posted in your journal but I really think you should go back to your FS and not the twat you saw. I don't think much of him at all. I'm really sorry that they are making you wait.

Hope, thanks for that link. I found it useful reading :)

Tinks, not long for you now! Yipeeee.

AQ, I apologise if I have missed you at any time. I promise it was not intentional. 

Rosa, you've got a pro for needle stabs! Go DH :happydance:

Stacy, hope it's an implant bleed :)

Princess, almost there :wohoo:

ST, enjoy the wedding! Glad you've got all day Monday off too :D


:hi: :howdy: to Lou, Love, Delly, Chris, Annie, Zowiey, Wifey, Doodar

Hope I didn't miss anyone :hugs:


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies hope your all well, so I am now 6 days since transfer, I have restless nights with cramping in my legs but other than that nothing so not sure what to make of it. Did a test today naughty I know it was negative but I am going to do one every other day until the two weeks are up. But at least no AF which can only be a good sign. I have seem to be so down in the dumps I can't seem to shake myself out of it. 

Well ladies most of you now are starting your journey and so pleased to read up, sorry hard to respond to each off you as only on iPhone. Xx


----------



## rosababy

AQ, don't feel bad, hun. Like others have said, this is a full group and the darn thread moves so fast! I come on after work and I have 3 pages to catch up on! :wacko: We're not doing in on purpose. Sorry you're feeling down. :hugs:

So, the gatorade thing is interesting, because that article that someone (see, I already forgot who!) posted said NOT to drink it. :saywhat: So, I think we should just all ask our docs. I was told tomato soup and tomato juice is good since it is full of salt and soaks up the water. Evidently, too much water is bad, but again, this is NOT coming from my doc, just from other ivf people. 

4everyoung, I've been trying to eat a lot of protein lately. I think I'm getting more than 30g, so that's good. 

Magpies, I'm so sorry. I can imagine how upset you must be. Can you find a different clinic? This place is making ME mad just listening to you! You deserve to be treated better than that. :hugs:

Doodar, good luck with the move!

Delly, naught girl, testing that soon! Way too early! Keep on testing though. FX that this is the lucky time for you!!

Hi, hope, tink, annie, traskey, school teacher, princess, doodar, delly, and everyone else! Who am I missing? This is a hugely awesome group! :hi:


Afm, injections start tomorrow! Bad news: I'm getting sick. Sore throat. Those darn new students and their new germs. :wacko: I'm not going to the gym and I'm going to take it easy tonight. I do NOT want to get sick the day before I start my ivf cycle. :hissy:


----------



## Traskey

Oh no, feel better soon Rosa :hugs: Kids are just one giant germ pot. 

I think you should take it easy tonight and rest up x


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all

i finally have internet back :happydance::happydance:

after reading all the post ive come to reply and my minds gone completely blank :haha:

aq - so sorry you feel left out, like the other girls said i usually forget who im writting to after the last page ive read, today i cant even remember after ive read the page lol

hope - i have DH reading your link right now :haha: he was a bit whingey at first about how long it was but i think hes actually engrossed now :thumbup:

rosa - that link hope posted said too much salt was bad for you :dohh: they all contradict themselves :coffee:

st - oo i lovee weddings!! lucky you and bless your mom for booking you a room thats well sweet 

hope everyone else is okaii, really cant remember names :haha: swear ive got baby brain already :blush:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Sorry for my earlier pity party... i have felt super low and sad today over missing my mum so much, dh has been a ass and also these meds are making me overly sensitive and moody already so going to be a rough ride dealing with all this and still deeply grieving my mum. x

Foreveryoung- Your symptoms sound promising! wishing you lots of luck for OTD x

Hope- Il have some cake! very sweet tooth mood! lol x

Schoolteacher- wedding wkend sounds lovely and just what u need before treatment x

Doodar- Good luck for starting stimms tomorrow! x

Traskey- Hope stimming going well for you x

Delly- Hope you get your BFP on OTD but dont blame u for testing early as i would x

Rosa- Hope u r not getting sick and yaay for starting the drugs! x

Princess- Hope all is well with u x

Magpies- Thinking of u lovely and i also think u should get 2nd opinion x

Tinks- How are u doing? x

Well ladies i am feeling very exhausted and aggresive and tearful so im off to bed. 3 days of injections done so getting there bit by bit but so hard with the emotional pain of missing my mum so much. I pray we all get our BFPS xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls. Sorry for my earlier pity party... i have felt super low and sad today over missing my mum so much, dh has been a ass and also these meds are making me overly sensitive and moody already so going to be a rough ride dealing with all this and still deeply grieving my mum. x
> 
> Foreveryoung- Your symptoms sound promising! wishing you lots of luck for OTD x
> 
> Hope- Il have some cake! very sweet tooth mood! lol x
> 
> Schoolteacher- wedding wkend sounds lovely and just what u need before treatment x
> 
> Doodar- Good luck for starting stimms tomorrow! x
> 
> Traskey- Hope stimming going well for you x
> 
> Delly- Hope you get your BFP on OTD but dont blame u for testing early as i would x
> 
> Rosa- Hope u r not getting sick and yaay for starting the drugs! x
> 
> Princess- Hope all is well with u x
> 
> Magpies- Thinking of u lovely and i also think u should get 2nd opinion x
> 
> Tinks- How are u doing? x
> 
> Well ladies i am feeling very exhausted and aggresive and tearful so im off to bed. 3 days of injections done so getting there bit by bit but so hard with the emotional pain of missing my mum so much. I pray we all get our BFPS xxx

AQ--Not a pity party at all. That's what this is for, right? We can't be positive all of the time, but hopefully having a place to share those honest feelings will help to get to those better-feeling optimistic places :0) These hormones are killer, so be gentle with yourself. Extra hugs to you and wishes of happy hormones and BFPS 
xx
Stacy


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies! Super tired so I don't have energy to respond to everyone, but sending out some happy thoughts and wishes to to all. Tonight I get a shot of Menopur along with my Gonal-F and I head to the FC tomorrow morning. There's no FC in my state, so I'll be flying about 2,000 miles and staying with my cousin for the week of IVF. Wish me luck!! and lots of good sleep tonight, I'm pooped :sleep:


----------



## ~Hope~

Well the chocolate "cake" turned out ok in the end - tasted quite yummy and DH ate three pieces - well I did cut them into squares which he claimed were too small :lol:

ST - how lovely for your mum to book you a room so you can have a nice relaxing weekend. Just 3 days now until your scan and stimming!

Doodar - good luck for the move - and for the stimming! Can't help with the steroids I'm afraid but I was going to ask the same question about the Notheristerone.

Delly - poas is very naughty&#8230; but I don't think I'll have the willpower to wait either! FX that the lines get darker as the days go by :dust:

Rosa - Boo to the germs hope you can kick their butt pretty quickly. Injections today though :dance: That's DR for you isn't it? I forget who's needles and who's spray for DR.

Princess - thank goodness for the Internet! Glad DH is taking in all the info from that link - I'll get mine to read it later. Though he does disapprove of me reading things online as he says i should just be listening to the doctor!

AQ - no apologies needed, the hormones are going to mess with all of us and you have extra reasons to feel blue. :hugs:

Hpyns - wow 2000 miles for treatment - which state are you heading to? Good Luck!!

Tinks - 3 days to go!

:wave: to everyone else - and :dance: because it's FRIDAY!

Well seems I need to do some reading on what on earth I should be drinking post ET because I'm confused as heck on the gatorade/no gatorade debate! And I don't even know if I even like Gatorade ;)

I've been reading up this morning on visualisations and have compiled a list, I'm going to take one a day and use it to stay positive. I'll share them here if you like.

The other thing I was reading was about mental blocks - apparently this woman who's big on visualisations had her mentor come to her house and he looked in the spare room which was full of junk and said - is that the baby's room? She said it would be - and he was like, well you could never guess. My "to be the nursery" room is also piled high with junk. Because it used to be my study and when we started TTC we moved my desk downstairs but then I couldn't bring myself to empty the room in case people asked why we had an empty room, so over the years it's just filled with junk. This weekend I'm going to empty it&#8230; because once I'm pregnant I won't want to be in there digging through dust and who knows what else!

Here's todays visualisation:

*I trust my body.*


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.

Thanks for understanding x

Hpyns- Good luck with your appt and have a safe flight x

Hi to everyone else and il post more later as still half asleep. lol xxx


----------



## princess_1991

TGIF!!! 

hope - the reply ii got off dh after reading that post was, wtf!! your not allowed orgasms!! :haha: :haha: :haha: 
i was in hysterics 

hypns - wow 2000 miles!! i thought our 5 hour round trip was bad, good luck :thumbup:

afm - nothing :haha: gunna give dh's doctors till monday before i march down there and start kicking arse, the woman on the desk is getting bitchy everytime i phone and dh reckons shes putting our form to the bottom of the pile cuz of it :haha:

im hoping she'll get so sick and tired of it that she'll just sorta go ffs and get it done :growlmad:

ahh well, i think im used to waiting now, seriously i think if i didnt laugh id cry :blush:

hope alls well with everyone :thumbup:

xx


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi everyone, 

Sorry to gate crash but I'm not sure where else to look for help. 
I've been TTC With PCOS for 2 1/2 years now with 2 abandoned Iui's, so as you can imagine not very positive right now.
I am due to start IVF in October but really don't know what to expect, I feel like you can read so much on the Internet but it's not a really life.

Please can you tell me your story good or bad?
How long did IVF take from day 1 to transfer?
What was retrieval like? (this is the part I'm most worried about)

Again I hope I'm in the right place & sorry if I'm not.

Thank You


----------



## princess_1991

hey maria,

cant answer any if those questions im afraid as im not at that point yet (understatement of the year :haha:)


however there are ladies on here that can, 

just thought id say :hi: tho and i wish you well on your journey :D

xx


----------



## loopylew2

afternoon ladies, 
AQ really sorry your feeling so down, you really have had a lot to cope with....be good to yourself and take it easy....quite sure those lovely drugs your on are not helping things...there will be light at the end of this extremely long tunnel....:hugs:

Doodar happy stimming friday.....:thumbup:

Rosababy first downreg injection...how did it go...???

hi PCOS only just starting ivf journey so cant help you there, good luck though...

I hope everyone else is enjoying friday

AFM Im taking my son to Hull this weekend university life beckons...i just hope hes gonna have the time of his life..... my OH decided to make a weekend of it so he's booked a b&b for us so we can chill after our long drive and have a bit of us time...first downreg injection this morning bit pinchy and felt a bit itchy for a little while, other than that its still feeling a bit surreal...from what ive heard though day 3 will drag me kicking screaming and probably bawling my eyes out into reality......lol

lou


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon girls

AQ- no apologies needed :hugs:

Hpyns - have a safe trip. We wish you all the best!

Hope - thanks for the visualisation tips! Our nursery room is also a glorified dumping ground :wacko:

Princess - i'm sorry that there is still no news for you :grr: We want us to be joining us soon!

TTC - different clinics vary things but it's 3 weeks of down regulation. 9 days of stimming, then a scan to check size and if all ok trigger shot and egg collection 3 days later. 2, 3 or 5 after that transfer. I can't say what that's like in real life but I had a mock transfer and it was fine. 

Lou - Glad your first DR injection went well :) A little stingy I think is normal. Have a wonderful weekend taking your son to university and a little you time. 

AFM, I have a friend who is a crystal and reiki healer and she's sent me a bag of stones to help me through the cycle. I think all positivity can help and when it gets here i'll let you know what's in it. 

I'm feeling particularly pants today. My stomach is bloated, banging headache and super tired. Glad it's the weekend :D


----------



## loopylew2

:hugs::hugs:sorry your feeling pants Trasky...hooray for the weekend...you got to keep reminding your self your on the homeward stretch now.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies!

Just a quick one, our internest is running so slooooow, it drives me insane, so until it's fixed I probs won't be around much!

Aq, I hope you're feeling better, I've never purposely not included you, so please don't worry! There's quite a few of us now, so it's easy for posts to be lost. Hope the down regging is going ok? And it's not affecting you too much? :hugs:

Well, stimming has begun! It stung like a biatch last night tho, much more than the suprecur, but I suppose there's more to inject?

Princess, I think you need to bring the full force of your fury to the Drs! They need to get moving their arses! :haha:

Trask, hope you're feeling better soon! Are you getting any ov type pains at all? I am, but only every now and then!

Hope everyone else is ok? :hugs:
xxx


----------



## loopylew2

This is probably gonna sound like a really daft question but i hope someone can answer it....do you have to take your downreg injections at the same time every day...???

ta lou


----------



## Traskey

Well, I didn't have to inject for DR but the nurse told us for stimming as long as it was the evening it was fine. It didn't have to be the exact same time so we could go out and do things without thinking, I must be home for X time to inject. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi everyone, 

Thank you very much for your help, I hope you all get you BFP very soon x x


----------



## schoolteacher

hi all! only just got on here as been preening and pampering so I look nice for the wedding i'm going to tommorrow! Nails still a bit wet but have read all the posts for today and caught up! will be back on sunday and starting stimms (if scan ok) on monday! yay! right must get beauty sleep, byeeeeee!x


----------



## rosababy

Hope, I would love it if you shared your visualizations! I like that one. We also have a baby room...right now it's a guest room. I almost painted it summer of 2010, thinking we'd get preggo right away. :wacko: Look how that worked out. 

Yes, my injections start today and they are DR. I start stimming on the 26th. 

And Gatorade is evidently an American thing...it's a sports drink. There's tons of brands, but this is the most popular one. Some flavors are good, some are not. I personally like the lower calorie ones since they have less sugar and are "better" for you. Now I'm all confused as if it's good after the retrieval, too! Who knows. I'll ask Doc when the time comes. 

Princess, I would be so annoyed if I was you! I hope you don't have to wait much longer. 

Traskey, what does "feel like pants" mean? I love all of these British sayings! They crack me up! :haha:

Loopy, haven't done it yet. Dh and I just decided on a 9:00 shot time. Nurse told us that we should do them at the same time every night, but some nights he gets home later, so I"ll have to do them myself. :sick: Enjoy your weekend! That sounds nice. Sorry that your first injections weren't so perfect. I hope I don't go crazy on the emotions...yikes.


----------



## princess_1991

im hoping i dont have to wait much longer rosa LOL!!

i do mind in a way but im not overly stressing about it, 

actually i think you lovely ladies are a massive help in keeping me sane, and luckily i know what to expect cuz your all doing it first :D

st - yay for pampering, dh says once i start the ivf properly im gunna have a treat once a week lol, we'll see how long that last before he forgets :haha:

and rosa to answer trasks question feeling pants is like feeling like crap or feeling bad, i know what you mean about the us/uk saying being different, last year there was a thread that kept me entertained for ages about different sayings and calling items different things 

here it is if ya fancy a bit of a read :thumbup: https://www.babyandbump.com/cooking-baking/434784-us-uk-food-you-call-whaaaaaaaat.html

xx


----------



## rosababy

princess_1991 said:


> im hoping i dont have to wait much longer rosa LOL!!
> 
> i do mind in a way but im not overly stressing about it,
> 
> actually i think you lovely ladies are a massive help in keeping me sane, and luckily i know what to expect cuz your all doing it first :D
> 
> st - yay for pampering, dh says once i start the ivf properly im gunna have a treat once a week lol, we'll see how long that last before he forgets :haha:
> 
> and rosa to answer trasks question feeling pants is like feeling like crap or feeling bad, i know what you mean about the us/uk saying being different, last year there was a thread that kept me entertained for ages about different sayings and calling items different things
> 
> here it is if ya fancy a bit of a read :thumbup: https://www.babyandbump.com/cooking-baking/434784-us-uk-food-you-call-whaaaaaaaat.html
> 
> xx

LOL! what a funny thread! even your "if you fancy a bit of a read" was hysterical!! I listen to audio books to and from work, and a few of them are British authors, and it always makes me think of you gals. It's funny how the same language can be so different. I love it!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--a bit blue today--lots of spotting. I am experiencing what is familiar before my period. I am 8 days past transfer, and I have my test on Tuesday. At any rate...I'm thinking it's not happening for me this time around. :(


----------



## princess_1991

rosa - glad it put a smile on your face :D it certainly made me laugh :haha:

4ever - dont give up hope it could always be implantation bleed and implantation pains, such a pain that they have to be the same sort of thing as period pains/spotting, but i have my fingers very tightly crossed for you!! 

xx


----------



## loopylew2

:hugs::hugs: Foreveryoung........:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess - I think you should definitely go down there and sort these people out!

Lou - hope the injection wasn't as stingy this morning. Wow first weekend at university for your son hey? I remember that, driving up the motorway with a car full of my stuff and seeing other families making the same journey! Good on OH for booking that B&B so you can have a lovely weekend together.

Traskey - you've reminded me I need to do something with my bag of crystals, I've run out of bracelet bits so I might need to be a little more creative (I'm not too good at that though!). Hope you're feeling less tired today :hugs:

Zowiey - :dance: for stimming! Wow you gals are getting closer to EC but he day - I'm so excited for you!

ST - have a fabulous weekend, enjoy the wedding and FX that the scan goes well on Monday so that you can join the stimming club :dust:

Rosa - I think Gatorade started out in the US but they've started selling it here too - I keep seeing adverts for it based on the Olympics. We have lucozade too which I think is similar. Don't you love the US/UK language differences, I've got a lot of US friends and they always laugh at some of my sayings - but don't forget you guys have some funny ones too ;) How was the first DR shot for you?

4ever - don't give up hope just yet sweetheart. I was just reading the success thread and lots of ladies had spotting and AF like symptoms before their bfp. I know this must be torture for you but stay positive :dust:

AFM - Just having a quiet morning before I start clearing out the spare room after lunch, I want to do a complete spring clean on the house this weekend too so that all I have to do during the next few weeks is keep it tidy as I know I won't feel up to anything more.

Debating what to do about exercise too once I start DR on Monday. I've been so good these past 3-4 weeks getting up and doing some sort of aerobics or pilates every morning and I'm in two minds whether to give it up completely or maybe just do pilates until EC and then stop. Part of me wants to conserve energy and the other part of me wants to lose a couple of pounds before I get pregnant and put it all back on again :lol: Plus exercise is good for stimulating happy hormones which I'm definitely going to need. What are you girls doing?

ETA - just been googling exercise and IVF. Apparently exercise through DR is fine but once you start stimming there's a risk of ovarian rupture so even pilates and yoga are out of the question because of all the twisty postures. Also you're not supposed to raise your body temp too much. I think I might just see how I go for the next couple of weeks and if I feel up to it I'll go for a gentle walk on my cross trainer. 

Here's today's affirmation:

*New balance is coming to my body now.*


----------



## Delly

Hi foreveryoung keep thinking positive, I am now 7 dpt and last night woke up soaking wet from head to foot and that usually happens just before my AF so feeling like it is over for me although I should remain positive something harder said than done. Other than a few leg cramps I have had no other systems just mild cramping a few days after transfer mine was a 4 day transfer xx


----------



## Traskey

:hug:

For Delly and Foreveryoung. I am still hoping that this isn't the signs of the witch arriving but I can understand that you must be thinking. Take it easy today and be good to yourself. 

Rosa/Princess, I love that our expressions are all so different. I have a great group of friends in the USA and when I come up with one they call it an "Englishism" :rofl:

My crystals have arrived today from my friend Rhian. They are all ones to strenghten my immune, hormone and reproductive system. 

Snow Quartz - femininity, sensitivity, emotional balance

Rose Quartz - unconditional love, innocence, purity of heart, maiden aspect

Aragonite Sputnik (love the name of this one!)- passion and fertility, inner Goddess, inspirational woman, mother aspect

Moonstone - reflection, intuition, moon cycles, sensuality

Garnet - grounding, nurturing, self confidence, crone aspect

Petrified Wood - remembering the Earth Mother, respect, transformation, staying power. 


I hope everyone has a great day, whatever you are up to.


----------



## africaqueen

Loopylew- Have a nice time in Hull with your son  as regards day 3 being terrible on dr... im on day 5 today and not too bad ;-) everyone is different but all i have had is minor hot flushes, feeling really exhausted and rather narky! lol. No headaches or anything like that yet and im hoping i dont. As regards dr injections, we were told to do it a similar time each day/evening and try stick to that time within half a hr x

Traskey- I like crystals and all the 'new age' stuff too and it can being pma so go for it  hope you feel less bloated etc soon x

Schoolteacher- Have lovely time at the wedding x

Rosa- Good luck for 1st jab! you will be stimming before me as i will start stimming on 4th oct earliest x

Everyoung- Like the others have said, it could be late implantation or just light bleed which is common in early pregnancy even more so if it was twins. Hang in there and good luck for OTD x

Hope- I never knew that about exercising whilst stimming! good job u found out and im loving your affirmations! x

Delly- Good luck and again the signs of af arriving are very similar to that of a pregnancy as similar hormone peaks intially so keep that pma and good luck x

AFM- I am on day 5 of dr now and time is going rather quick so thats good! 
I was looking through old boxes with my dad the other day and came across a "fertility" doll that someone gave my mum yrs ago when she was trying for me. My mum and dad had tried for 10yrs and then my mum got pregnant with me. I rem my mum showing me this doll yrs ago and telling me it should be kept in my possesion till i have had my babies and then passed on to another woman, so im made up i found the doll. It is made of clay so its ornamental and its a really old item with a huge pregnant belly. Never seen anything like it before so got it on the living room table next to photo of my mum and hope that it helps with this cycle ;-) xxx


----------



## Traskey

Aww, what a nice idea AQ to keep your doll with a pic of your mum. 

Sending you all loads of :dust:


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies started spotting dark brown today, know not implantation bleeding as that is Usually milky pink colour :-( think by tomorrow morning it will be over :-(. X


----------



## africaqueen

Delly- Dark brown blood is old blood so could be coming from a different part of your womb and not the part where the embies are so i know so hard but try have some pma intill proven otherwise. When is your OTD? really hope your instinct is wrong and u get that BFP soon xxx


----------



## rosababy

Hope, gatorade has been here for decades, but it's not the only brand. There are tons of brands now, but gatorade is the name brand that everyone calls all of these drinks. I used to drink them a lot for sports when I was in high school. They're really not necessary unless you're doing a LOT of heavy intensity exercising, otherwise they're just calories. I drink them on long hikes, and they're perfect for that. 

I LOVE the differences in American and British English! I'm sure we have some funny ones, too, but I can't even think of any. Probably because they're normal to me. I do find that I start picking up some of yours just being on this thread though! :haha: 

Regarding exercise, that's very interesting to know about exercising during stimming. I was planning on cutting back when it became uncomfortable, but man alive, altogether?! :wacko: I workout to remain sane! Plus, I was counting on at least doing yoga/pilates! Okay, maybe just some lunges and pushups or something...walking the dog slowly, just so I don't lose muscle tone. Who knows, we may not even feel like doing THAT! 

Like you, Hope, the other part of me is like who cares?! We're hopefully going to be preggo soon, so we'll have to gain weight for that! And then the other part of me is like but I feel so fluffy NOW, that it's hard to just sit around and do nothing. Ugh.

Traskey, I love "Englishism"!! :haha: I have a good friend living somewhere in England (I want to say it starts with a B? Anyone have any ideas? :blush: I should really know this...) and she has a blog entry of all the differences, and some of them are HYSTERICAL!! Love it.

AQ, you are DR for a long time! I guess everyone is different. I started DR last night (as you know) and ER is Oct 7. I start stimming in 9 days. What an awesome sentiment from your mom. :hugs: That is so cool. Can you post a pic of it? I've never heard of that before, but it brought tears to my eyes.

Delly, oh hun. Spotting can mean anything, girl. Keep the pma. :hugs: Lots of women spot when they're in the early stages of pregnancy. This does not mean it's over yet. Hang in there. :hugs:


Afm, shot #1 of DR went fine. I felt a small pinch, but it didn't hurt. I sure got worked up though. :blush: My dh was getting the shot ready, making jokes, being his normal awesome self, and here I am, sitting right in front of him, with silent tears streaming down my face. He looked up and was like oh hun! It's going to be fine! This won't hurt! I'm like YOU DON'T KNOW! It wasn't only that though...it finally hit me. We're actually doing this. This is the only way we can get pregnant. :wacko: It was just overwhelming. Plus, it was 9 at night after a LONG work week, and I'm getting a cold, and so on and so on... Embarrassingly enough, the tears did not stop afterwards. I was so worked up. I listened to my zita west cd (shout out to Traskey! :thumbup:) and felt much better. Went to sleep. Today, my sore throat is better, and I'm no longer afraid of the shots. I'm going to put on my big girl panties and take it like a man. :rofl:


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies deffinately over for me as now having an AF absoloutely devastated. Just want to wish you ladies all the best with your journeys and hope you all get bfp's I will pop in from time to time to check your progresses xx


----------



## princess_1991

Delly I'm so sorry! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Just wondering tho if the ivf doesnt work do you get af before ETD or is that just some people? 

Xx


----------



## Delly

Hi princess, my test date was meant to be a week today, only 7dpt. Wasn't expecting it so soon to be honest x


----------



## africaqueen

Im sorry to hear that Delly x

Princess- Yes a lot of women get af before OTD but they still ask you to test on OTD as if 2 embies have been replaced the bleed can be the loss of one, or sometimes can be a cervical bleed or light period style bleed called breakthrough bleeding so not all bleeding means its over x

Well iv had my 5th jab today and went smoothly again so all good. Just feel very worn out with the meds and AF is due tomorrow and im getting cramps but thought af came late whilst dr? xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ, my bleed came right on time whilst DR.

Delly, I am so sorry that the :witch: is here. I wish there was something that I could say to make it better for you. You must be devestated and I can't imagine how you must feel. :hug:

Rosa, you are very welcome on the Zita CD. Glad it helped. If anyone else wants the download link let me know.


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks for the info girls, delly I really am hoping that yours is something like one of the thingys AQ mentioned

Xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Delly, sorry to hear your news. 

I am in the same boat, I think, though I've been red brown red nothing brown nothing red...etc...It's not business as usual, but I just feel like I know.

At any rate, I wish you well with whatever the next steps of your journey are. xx
Stacy


----------



## 4everyoung

BTW Apparently I only had 7 eggs retrieved...I have been saying 9 and DH called me on it. I told him I would swear it was 9...apparently I was loopy on whatever meds they gave me when they reported out LOL :) I'll change that signature soon even though I'm the only one who really is noticing ;)


----------



## Traskey

Aww, i'm sorry Stacey. I really hope that's not the case for you and it's just spotting. How are you coping? Have you talked to DH?

:hug:


----------



## zowiey

Delly I am so sorry :hugs: I really don't know what to say, because I know nothing will make this any easier. Be gentle with yourself, and take care :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Wow, I have missed so much.

Delly - I am so so sorry hun, please look after yourself, life is just not fare :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AQ - I am sorry if I have ever made you feel like I have excluded you, it has not been intentionaly :hugs::hugs: Jab 5 already!!! That doll is a lovely idea and sounds really special to have been in your family. I want one lol.

4ever - I really hope you are wrong, will keep my fx :thumbup:

Cant believe how many girls are now onto stimming, things are def moving :thumbup:

Sorry I cant reply to everyone, it only lets you see the last page or something when typing your thread :dohh:

AFM - We had a lovely time in Liverpool and it was really what we needed.

Hope/ST/loopylou -cant believ we start tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess_1991

4ever - I'm so sorry, let's hope you and delly are wrong!

Only a quick one from me girls I'm off wallpaper shopping :) 
Xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Traskey said:


> Aww, i'm sorry Stacey. I really hope that's not the case for you and it's just spotting. How are you coping? Have you talked to DH?
> 
> :hug:

Thank you, Trask. We'll see on Tuesday. I'm okay--disappointed but we are well-insured (thank you God) and will have more opportunities. I'm trying to look to the things that are positive and not dwell on the negatives.

My husband is great. He's been really supportive and keeps telling me to be positive (and to stop peeing on sticks!).

At any rate, I've completely stopped spotting, so we'll see what it all means on Tuesday.


----------



## CanAmFam

CanAmFam

Name: Natalie and Brian
Age: 30 and 31
TTC: 6.5 years
Reason For Infertility: hers: severe PCOS his: lower count, some odd morphology
Tests: HSG-clear (Right side was stubborn) , Spermanalysis - "adequate" but unlikely. my PCOS was diagnosed incredibly young- my early teens- , so i knew this would be our issue. No matter how many super sperm he did have, it wouldn't matter if i wasnt maturing eggs. 

Treatment So Far: 6 months clomid (7 days 150mg) / dexomethasone, avandia, metformin 2000/day = one month of 2 follicles. Failed insemination. on to IVF(ICSI). 

ICSI #1: 2 embies, both grade 1.5

May 2011 = dow reg, IVF class and Consent. Stimming June 2011. Oodles of follicles, hyperstimmed on lowerest dose follistim/ repronex. Early retrieval . 48+ HUGE follicles 22 eggs, 17 mature, 14 fertilized. Day 3 phone call, half embies destroyed, called in for early Xfer of 2 grade 
1.5's. in the mean time, only 2 other embies survived to free at blast. 

First hCG 18.2, 2nd hCG 39 3rd hCG 58.... crossed fingers and delayed appointments due to low beta numbers. Sac ultrasound around 6 weeks, found sac and yolk sac. 4 more scans later on weeks 7/8 fetus grew, yolk sac/ fetal pole visible, zero heart beat detected. Progesterone stopped, and game over for that baby. Detected MC near 8 weeks, actual MC about a week later. 

hCG day after MC begins 5762. 1 week later, 110, one week later 9, 5 days later <5

Try 2 (current)
FET#1 BCP / lupron overlap
2 frozen blasts -- grade 1.5 and grade 2

Start BCP 8/17
8/27 start Lupron
9/2 last active BCP ( 17 taken) 
9/6 CD1
9/9 artificial CD1 Start Estrace tablets 1 pill x 2 a day, continue lupron
9/12 acupuncture
9/14 Estrace dosage upped 2 pills x2 a day, continue lupron
9/17 acupuncture
9/18 Estrace dosage upped 2 pills x3 a day
9/21 acupuncture
9/23 last dose lupron, Ultrasound, one pill medrol after confirmed good lining, start Progesterone IM injections. 
9/24 lower Estrace dose 1 pill x 2 a day, Medrol 1 pill Am/ Pm
9/26 acupuncture
9/27 last Medrol in AM, continue progesterone/ estrace
9/28 thaw in AM, same day Xfer. Continue progesterone/ estrace through 10/7
10/7 hCG beta
10/9 hCG beta

Please let these blasts thaw safely. We only have 2!

On the first try, after a disastrous month of june, we did manage to have one embie stick... i wish it was longer. Stress was a very large factor ( i believe ) with that round. The week of retrieval/ Xfer, my 11 year old dog was put down, my 27 year old cousin passed away after 3 months of a tongue cancer Dx and 20+ surgeries, and grandmother in-law was gravely ill in hospital -- not to mention the stress of hypsterstimming, the embryos mass fragmenting and dying off and earlier than planned Xfer. Spotting began the day my cousin passed and didnt stop at all for 2 months. 3 days after our faintly positive beta, grandmother finally passed on. She was the reason weou could afford the non insurance covered IVF. She never got to hear any of the 'good' news because of her state.
We then had a wonderful 6 week wait to figure out if i was going to have this baby stay, or go. Unsurprisingly, it went. It was all just terrible and I hope that this round is more smooth on the emotions front. ive taken a full week off work after the Xfer and ill be spending as much time as i can relaxing and enjoying the cool fall weather. 

We will do one more round of full IVF if this fails, and then any frozen after that. Then, we throw in the towel completely. 

Im sticking with the june thread as well but figured id join this up to date one, too. 

we arent big believers in "signs" but are keeping in the back of our head this time around that it may be meant to be. EDD would be the birthday of the now passed grandma, the day we find out if our beta doubles properly would be my Cousin that just passed's birthday, as well as the weekend of my now passed dog's. Again it could very well be "not meant to be" because of those same reasons but ill try to stay positive for that one!

good luck to all of you.


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow I'm away one day and it's 5 pages to catch up on!

delly-As others have said, I can't understand how you feel not having been through it yet, but I am thinking of you!x
4everyoung-sorry that you have also been feeling so worried. Glad your spotting has stopped!

AQ-That doll sounds lovely, I think we all should have something that can be seen as a lucky charm! Trask and hope have crystals and just last night at my cousins wedding, my sister gave me a buddhist charm necklace for goodluck and protection.
She wrote in a card that our friend edd had been given it by a monk when he was taken severly ill whilst in Thailand. It worked he got better so he passed it to my sister when she had to have a breast biopsie. it worked again as she didn't have cancer. The monk said to pass it on when you don't need it anymore, so she has now passed it to me! :)

Hi tinks! yay for tommorrow!! let us know how it goes!

Rosa-bless you for crying, I think I will be emotional too as like you say its the relisation of finally starting, and that this is the only way for us all to get pregnant!

Princess-hope you wallpaper trip was successful!

Hi to everyone else, sorry if i have missed you!

AFM-had lovely time at wedding, slightly strange when i saw my cousin-she had chosen exact same wedding dress I had a year ago! I was like, really! all of the dresses! Of course it just shows that we both have good taste, lol! but it was also kinda like a shame that she didnt recognise it as being the same dress and also she is way skinnier the me so it was kinda like a bummer seeing the dress 4 sizes smaller, looking amazing!!!!! oh well.


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome CamAmFam, so sorry to read about all your difficulties so far, you really have had a lot to deal with. I wish you loads of luck for this current cycle :thumbup:

ST, your charm necklace sounds fab :thumbup: I have a Troll braclet and have a silver charm on it that looks like an embryo so thats my good luck charm :thumbup: You would have thought your cousin would have realised she had picked the same dress, did she go to your wedding??? I would be a little peed off to be honest, not necessary at her if it was an honest mistake though. I bet you looked fab in it hun :thumbup::thumbup: Are you still starting tomorrow???


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Schoolteacher- Glad u had a nice time at the wedding and the lil charm sounds lovely and may bring u luck too  x

Delly- Hope you are doing ok. Im sure your 3 kids will keep u busy so as not to get too low and i hope dh is coping with the outcome x

4everyoung- Ah im so glad u have stopped spotting! i really hope you get your bfp on tuesday and have everything x'd for you x

Canamfam- Good luck with your next cycle and welome to the thread x

Tinks- Glad u had a nice time in Liverpool. What did u do?  x

Tinks, hope, looplew- Are u all starting dr tomorrow?? ooh i bet ur all excited to start and i wish u all the best of luck x

Princess, rosa, traskey and gang- hope u are all doing well x

I am off for my 6th injection and i feel like crap today! i have slept this afternoon, still exhausted, had migraines and headaches on an off all day and feel faint and done in.
I think its doing its job! lol xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks AQ, I am very glad to be starting as I feel like we have been waiting for ever to start. I stil feel like there is going to be another problem when I get there tomorrow and we wont be able to start :dohh: I very anxious at the moment.

We stayed on the albert Dock and went shopping at L1 and then had a lovely meal at a resturant on the Dock called Gusto. Was perfect :thumbup:

Sorry you are feeling so rough AQ, it must be a good sign that its doing what it should. Hope you feel better soon and GL for Jabby No 6 :thumbup:

Princess - GL wallpaper shopping.

4ever - stopping spotting has to be a good sign :thumbup::thumbup:

Can I just ask the girls that have already started if they got emotional or overwhelmed when they did the first injection and received all the drugs?? Its just that I will do my first injection at the hospital tomorrow and collect all the drugs in person so I am worried about looking a bit of an idiot infront of the nurses :dohh: Want to keep it together as much as possible.


----------



## 4everyoung

Oh, I'm spotting again! The joy of this. This is certainly different from my usual pre AF days...I usually spot for 2-3 days (in a perfect bell curve of volume) then a week of nothing, then AF. Have been spotting off and on brown and red for 4 days now...anyway, FX.
Thanks to everyone for keeping me in your thoughts. 

Tinks--I have been SUPER emotional since day one of shots--about a month ago. It has been a very sensitive time for me.
AQ--Good luck with your injection--rest up!
CanAmFam--Welcome and good luck. Hang in there!

More later ladies!
xx
Stacy


----------



## africaqueen

Stacy- fingers crossed that u get that BFP! x

Tinks- No tbh i didnt get emotional when 1st jab was done... i was emotional enough when i lost my 2 babies last yr and then when my mum died 6wks ago so i guess it hardened me up a bit? as i am usually emotional over most things...I did look at the meds box and think 'wow this box could bring us our baby' tho ;-) i just see it as its got to be done if i want to be a mum and i just get on with the job in hand and that kinda helps me accept it all. You will be fine. Good luck xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> Thanks AQ, I am very glad to be starting as I feel like we have been waiting for ever to start. I stil feel like there is going to be another problem when I get there tomorrow and we wont be able to start :dohh: I very anxious at the moment.
> 
> Can I just ask the girls that have already started if they got emotional or overwhelmed when they did the first injection and received all the drugs?? Its just that I will do my first injection at the hospital tomorrow and collect all the drugs in person so I am worried about looking a bit of an idiot infront of the nurses :dohh: Want to keep it together as much as possible.

Hi tinks!

I just want to say I feel exactly the same as you! I worry that something will happen tommorrow at the scan that will mean I can't start. Also because im egg sharing I worry that something has happened with my lady that will delay us!

I'm also in the same position as you-I will be given all the drugs tommorrow and shown what to do. Not sure if I do the first injection there though because it's in the morning or if I have to take it home and do it at home later. 



Does anyone know what to they look for at the scan before stimms? is it to check lining is thin (I have just had AF albeit a light one) and to count the follies already there?


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. Just a quick note before I start the loooong day of cleaning, laundry, and getting ready for the week. :dishes: :laundry:

Delly and 4everyoung, I hope this spotting doesn't mean anything. Lots of women spot when they're preggo, just remember that. It's not over yet. :hugs:

Afm, sigh. I don't like the shots. I still get emotional, and it still hurts. It's only day 3, but I've woken up both nights covered in sweat (lovely, I know) and I'm already pissed at everything. I'm really concerned that during stimming, I won't be able to fit into any of my pants. Do I go out now and get some maternity pants or a size larger or something? What if I wake up one day and don't fit into anything?! :wacko: And THESE are my biggest worries. Nice. :blush:


----------



## zowiey

4ever, I have my fingers tightly crossed for you :hugs:

ST, I think you're about right. The nurse told me she was checking my lining was thin enough, and also they check the ovaries for any cysts that may have formed, as down regging can cause them?! And also to see how many follies you have, Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Tinks, We haven't done any of our injections at the hospital, they just gave us a pad to test on. But obv, every hospital is different! I had a huge melt down with my first injection, I think the reality of the situation finally hit me! But then I am an emotional wreck anyway! :haha: I'm sure you will be fine! Lots of :hugs:

Aq, I was quite surprised how much it really affects you, I'm exhausted all the time! And it seems such an over exaggeration to say that but I am! Hope you manage to get planty of rest :hugs:

Hello to everyone else :wave:
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Rosa, I totally forgot you are in the US, I was thinking wow, she's starting late! :haha: I'm glad I'm not the only one who spends Sunday doing everything!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

:hi::howdy: Welcome CanAmFam

I'm sorry you had such a difficult time with your first IVF cycle and having a mc. I truly hope that things go better for you this time around.

ST, what a lovely idea about the Buddhist charm for your sister to pass it on. 

AQ, hope injection 6 goes well but sorry you are feeling so awful today.

Stacey, sorry the spotting is back but hopefully you are still in with a chance for Tuesday.

Tinks, wishing you all the best for your first injection tomorrow. You might find it easier with the nurse being there but i'm absolutely sure that if you do fall apart that you won't be the first person that has done so. 

ST, I think as you are going straight to stimming it will be to check your lining and follicles so they have a base measurement. GOod luck to you for your first injections tomorrow too. 

Rosa, I woke up at 3.30 in a pool of sweat too :( Nice isn't it! This afternoon I went to bed for 2 hours :wacko:

Hi to Zo, Lou, Delly, Chris, Princess (did you get wallpaper?) and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## zowiey

rosababy said:


> Afm, sigh. I don't like the shots. I still get emotional, and it still hurts. It's only day 3, but I've woken up both nights covered in sweat (lovely, I know) and I'm already pissed at everything. I'm really concerned that during stimming, I won't be able to fit into any of my pants. Do I go out now and get some maternity pants or a size larger or something? What if I wake up one day and don't fit into anything?! :wacko: And THESE are my biggest worries. Nice. :blush:

I'm on day four of stimming and I have spent the day in jogging bottoms! I'm thinking elasticated waists are soooo the way to go! :haha:

ive spent the day being so mardy, and I really have no reason why. I am just very, very grumpy! Bug :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Zowiey- Yes it is complete exhaustion isnt it?! i am suprised to the degree of how worn out im feeling. I guess the way i was already emotionally drained when i started dr has not helped matters but praying all for the best cause in the world- our baby 
Just chilling now catching up on corrie and lying on couch. Just took 2 paracetemol for my headache and will be having a nice bath and then bed to watch 'he's just not that into you'. Need to give my poor body and mind some relaxation really xxx


----------



## zowiey

AQ, I'm doing pretty much the same! Bath, Horlicks and downton Abbey in Bed!

I have a scan and blood test at 8.30 tomorrow, so Will have to get up super early, Boo!
xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks trask and zo for the scan advice!

AQ-thanks for reminding me that 'he's just not that into you' is on tonight, I want to watch that and had forgotten!x


----------



## loopylew2

Wow ladies i cannot believe how fast this thread moves...!!!!
First would just like to send massive:hugs: to Delly and hope and pray that when you have your OTD there is a big happy surprise waiting for you...:hugs:

AQ and rosa those shots sure do not get better with practise...ive found myself saying ouch ouch ouch even before the needle goes in...!!! really not looking forward to having to do 3 lots when stimming....i also feel like my ovaries are putting up quite a fight....is this normal...no emotional melt down yet just feeling a bit blah.....

Stacey :hugs: to you and fingers crossed this aint over...

ST and Zowiey good luck for tomorrow

Hi to tinks, traskey, princess, 
i hope ive not missed anyone sorry if i have and Hi....

My son is ensconced in his new abode, bless him, his best friend is there also so at least hes not alone and they can look out for each other ...

lou


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks for your advice girls. What will be will be and I am sure the nurses have seen worse, or I hope :haha:

ST - Our appointment is also in the morning (10am) and we will do our first injection then but then start injecting in the evening from Tuesday night :thumbup: your worries are doubled with having to get the all clear for 2 women instead of one :hugs: I believe the scan will check your sleeping follies and the thicknes of your lining :thumbup: Good luck hun, will be checking for your update :kiss:

AQ - have a nice relaxing night hun, cant even imagine the emotions you must have already gone through in the past few months :hugs::hugs:

Rosababy - Boooo to the washing, I have just done the same thing. Makes my house smell nice though :haha: Can you wear leggins for work??? Thats what I plan to live in.

Zowie - Hope you also manage to have a lovely relaxing night and good luck tomorrow for you scan.

Hi Trasky - Hope you are ok :hugs:

Lou - What a milestone for your son! I bet he will have the time of his life but you will still worry. When do you next go for a scan or check?

Well I am getting more and more nevous as the night is going on. Goodness knows what I am going to be like in the morning, I feel sorry for DH, bless him. He keeps looking at me like he is just waiting for me to break down :dohh:


----------



## rosababy

zowiey said:


> Rosa, I totally forgot you are in the US, I was thinking wow, she's starting late! :haha: I'm glad I'm not the only one who spends Sunday doing everything!
> xxx

lol! I despise leaving everything to Sunday, but I just don't have energy during the week. 



Traskey said:


> Rosa, I woke up at 3.30 in a pool of sweat too :( Nice isn't it! This afternoon I went to bed for 2 hours :wacko:

It's so annoying. My poor dh, I turned the fan on high in the middle of the night and the poor thing was shivering! :haha: This happened to me when I took clomid, too.



zowiey said:


> I'm on day four of stimming and I have spent the day in jogging bottoms! I'm thinking elasticated waists are soooo the way to go! :haha:
> 
> ive spent the day being so mardy, and I really have no reason why. I am just very, very grumpy! Bug :hugs:

Well, I dug out my "fat pants" from the attic, so hopefully those will work. I had a mini-meltdown with my dh, about "what if I don't fit into anything?" dh: "then we go out and buy you some more pants." me: "what if I wake up one morning and all of the sudden don't fit into anything?" dh: "well, I don't think you'll gain 8 lbs overnight, so we'll have some warning." I just hope I can find some elastic pants that don't look bad...maybe we should just go straight to maternity pants! :haha:

And what does "mardy" mean? :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Tinks85 said:


> Rosababy - Boooo to the washing, I have just done the same thing. Makes my house smell nice though :haha: Can you wear leggins for work??? Thats what I plan to live in.
> 
> Well I am getting more and more nevous as the night is going on. Goodness knows what I am going to be like in the morning, I feel sorry for DH, bless him. He keeps looking at me like he is just waiting for me to break down :dohh:

I don't have leggins, but I could, yes. I just don't have anything to go with them. 

And you'll be fine! We're all thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

rosababy said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have leggins, but I could, yes. I just don't have anything to go with them.
> 
> And you'll be fine! We're all thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> Maternity pants maybe the best idea hun, some just have an elastic waste band so shouldn't be obvious :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks hun, it means a lot.Click to expand...


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls 

Well got to the wallpaper shop and it was closed :haha: thought it woulda been open till 4 on a Sunday :/ 
Swear between DH being lazy and everything going wrong my bedrooms never gunna get finished 

Canamfam - I remember your difficult cycle on the June thread and it's nice to see you on another cycle got my fingers crossed this one works out for you

Tinks, loopy and I'm sorry but I can't remember who the other lady starting tomorrow is but a massive good luck to you all!!

Well af is due on the 21st but I don't think I'm gunna last till then, I'm cramping pretty bad and my friend thought I was pregnant today :haha: cuz I'm so bloated
Im having a picture perfect Sunday night, treating my self to a glass of red to finish off the bottle I brought to cook Sunday dinner in and munching a couple of bars of borneville chocolate while watching x factor :D 
I'm gettin myself prepare for kicking ass at hubby's doctors tomorrow :haha: 

Hope everyones well 
Xx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks princess.

I really hope you get things moving tomorrow. I mean how long does it take to return a form!!!!

Your Sunday night sounds fab, could just eat some chocolate :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> Thanks for your advice girls. What will be will be and I am sure the nurses have seen worse, or I hope :haha:
> 
> ST - Our appointment is also in the morning (10am) and we will do our first injection then but then start injecting in the evening from Tuesday night :thumbup: your worries are doubled with having to get the all clear for 2 women instead of one :hugs: I believe the scan will check your sleeping follies and the thicknes of your lining :thumbup: Good luck hun, will be checking for your update :kiss:

thanks for the advice! my appointment is at 10.30 eek!!! 
right off to bed, night all! :sleep:
x


----------



## princess_1991

:dohh: ST how could i forget you were the other lady!!

thanks tink, and i know right?!?! i even said rather then them send it off i would go and get it so i could fax it rather then them send it second class but noooo they still gotta be awkward :haha:

i dont usually eat chocolate unless :witch: is here, i know shes not but im feeling kinda frumpy and periody :rofl:

xx


----------



## Traskey

Good luck to all those starting tomorrow. 

I'm so doing leggings and elastic waist. My tum goes up and down all day. Baggy top needed to! I have no motivation to work, want to rest!


----------



## Traskey

Princess, go kick some butt tomorrow!!

Take no prisoners. Get that paperwork sorted. You can do it :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

:haha: thanks trask is that my pep talk :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

:rofl: Yeppers! :rofl:

We want you with us :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

:haha: ok, tomorrow I'm doin it for the girls :thumbup:
Xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Yikes - stay away for a day and you girls all get chatty :)

Delly and 4ever - I still have my fingers tightly crossed that there's hope for both of you. I can't even begin to understand how rough this is but I hope your OHs are helping you to stay strong :hugs:

AQ - your fertility doll sounds beautiful and I really hope that it works! And ST your buddhist necklace also sounds like it has luck and healing powers. I'm going to order myself a fertility bracelet from etsy today - but in the meantime I've got the fertility crystals that I used to make my own bracelet (which kept breaking) and some little gold organza pouches from my wedding favours and I'm going to put a pouch in with my drugs and one under my pillow.

ST - very strange that your cousin picked out the exact same dress! Glad you had a lovely time. And GL for your scan today - FX you can start stimming :dust:

Rosa - you've started on your miracle journey - your DH sounds very supportive. I jumped on the scales this morning just because I'm interested to see how much weight I gain over this cycle. It's strange because I'm a bit of a yoyo exerciser - when I'm into it I do something every day, then I go on holiday for two weeks and it can take months before I decide to start exercising again. So this year I did January to March, went on holiday, came back and sat on my butt for months, then in August decided I needed to lose weight and decided 6 pounds by Christmas&#8230; and now I have to stop. Having been sitting on my butt of my own accord for all this time I'm annoyed that I can't exercise??? :lol: Soon I'll be eating for two so what difference is a few weeks going to make right? :) Oh and I'm with you on the -should I just go and buy some maternity trousers*? I don't have any elasticated waist bottoms and they're all tight enough on me as it is (hence the lose 6 pounds goal)! 

*You say pants, we say trousers. Over here pants are underwear :lol:

Oh and mardy means - bad tempered or cranky.

AQ - sorry to hear you're still feeling so tired honey - like you say though - sounds like it's working!

Tinks - Oh My Goodness - it's today!!!!!! I wouldn't worry too much if you get emotional in front of the nurse - they must see it every day of the week. IVF is a roller coaster ride of emotions and you're only human. Besides always better to let it out or you'll just give yourself a headache :dust:

CanAmFam - hello and welcome - hope this cycle is the charm for you.

Zowiey - boo to the early Monday! Hope that scan and blood test goes well.

Princess - don't you hate it when shops don't keep to "normal hours"! Have fun kicking butt at the doctors today!

If I've missed anyone :wave: 

AFM - well my journey has begun today - I just this second swallowed my first two notheristerone&#8230; let the fun commence! I made myself a little chart yesterday with little boxes for each drug I have to take each day - so that I can tick them off as I go. I've got a memory like Dory so if I don't do that I'll have know idea what I've swallowed or sniffed :LOL:

Right - off to get ready for work. Happy Monday all :wave:


----------



## ~Hope~

Forgot today's affirmation:

*I allow new beginnings in my life.*


----------



## Tinks85

Now this is where the us and uk words get complicated. Where I live, Lancashire UK, we say pants for trousers and knickers for underwear lol. 

Hope, today is the day, let the fun begin :) are you injecting for Dr? What are the tablets that you have had? Don't think I have any tablets to take. 

ST, good luck again for today. 

Well, just on our way to the clinic. A bit nervous but feel better than last night. 

Still can't believe we will be starting today!!!

Have a good day girls x


----------



## princess_1991

Well been on the phone to the doctors today andthey said it should be done by the end of the week, they said it's because the usual doctors been I'll and the area replacement doctor couldnt do it because he didnt know DH :dohh: 
So not exactally progress but were getting somewhere :thumbup: 

Good luck for today hope, tinks and st I hope your scan goes well 

:hi: to everyone else 

Xx


----------



## Tinks85

At least it some progress princess. I hope they keep to their word!

My appointment was at 10 but we were 50 minutes late due to traffic so the nurse said they couldn't see us today but after stamping my feet they have agreed to see us at quarter past 12. Stressed is not even the right word! X


----------



## Traskey

Good for you Tinks for standing your ground. It must happen loads that people get stuck in traffic. We didn't make it to the open evening at our clinic as we got stuck on the M25 and M40! It's not like everyone has a fertility clinic down the road!

ST, Tinks, Hope, hope all goes well on day one for you.

Hope, I slept with my crystals under my pillow last night. DH found them this morning and asked what I was doing. I said, giving us a helping hand and he said that's ok then. I think he was worried i'd lost the plot and not realised i'd put them there :haha:
Today I have ovary pain and ewcm so i'm hoping that means that the drugs are working.


----------



## princess_1991

all my appointments ive been late too :haha: only by ten minutes tho, the problem is its a 2 and a half hour drive and once you drive into london its just traffic traffic traffic, plus the parking as our clinic doesnt have its own car park :dohh:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping on quickly to wish all the girls that are starting today lots of luck! 

I have had a tooth extraction and im feeling very sore as was very difficult to remove and lots of bleeding after it so i have a bandage stuffed in my mouth :-(
Going to have a lie down an read my mags. I have my 7th jab at 6pm so a wk done already! just another 2wks intill baseline scan and then hopefully start stimming not long after that  xxx


----------



## princess_1991

wow aq a week already!! its gone quick hasnt it!
xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all--

I go to the doctor tomorrow, but AF seems to be here in full force, so I think I'm out for this cycle. I'm sad but optimistic that it'll work out next time. I'm grateful for everyone and the support I receive here in addition to the blessing of having insurance that will allow me to do this again.

Thanks!
xx
Stacy


----------



## princess_1991

aww stacey, good luck with everything! hopefully the next cycle will have a more positive outcome xx


----------



## Tinks85

Hi gang. Well my cons has now decided I should do short protocol instead of long. So I have had needle teach but not done any injections. I will just go straight to stimming on cd 2 or 3.

I have to wait for my period which is due sat/sun and call them on day 1 and then go for a blood test on cd2/3. If my levels are ok I can then start that night or the next. I have been perscribed

150iu of Gonal F each night
0.25mg of Cetrolide each night but only from day 4 of stimming
500mg of metfomin twice a day
5000iu of pregnil 36 hours before EC

I will also get passeries after ET.

Can I ask the girls that are or will be taking gonal F, what is your dosage, 150mg seems quite low????

My head is spinning but a lot more excited than I have been and very glad the process has been shortend.

Oh they also said my scans indicate PCOS???? News to me, I dont have any symptoms so it I do it must be very very mild?

4ever, I am so sorry. Take care hun x

Traskey, I hope those crystals work their magic :thumbup:

Princess no care park must be a nightmere.

AQ - hope your toothache gets better soon, that sound nasty :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Yay tinks for stimming and short protocol, sounds like youll be at ec before you know it :D 

yupp no car park is a night mare but the people who rent the rest of the building/or own the building (not sure) have an on the side car park and if you ask them nicely enough and they have spaces they occasionally let ya use it for a 5er, which is an excellent price for parking in london for the day :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Tinks85

I know princess, whirlwind or what??? :haha:

£5 isn't too bad but I think the clinic should have their own.Most people drive to appointments. Still got my fx for your hubbys forms :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

well especially in london, everybody drives lol 

mee to, im sick of waiting now lol im just want everything to move along a bit quicker :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

Well Tinks sound like you and I have both had an eventful day!
When I went in for scan the women doing it said (in such a blase way-don't they relalise that stuff they say can be a stab in the heart) 'Oh I don't think you will be able to start today as your recipeint hasnt had AF!'
After scan which was fine she proceeded to almost tell me off and make out that is was my fault we couldnt start because I had stopped the pill too early and had therefore bled too early. Im cd4 today. Both Dh and I tried to explain that WE COULDN'T GET THROUGH to the clinic all day last monday the day I was told to stop, so I just stopped and thought it was the right thing to do. Apparently not. 
I really don't think they have timed things well anyway if they originally thought the other lady was gonna get AF last monday! I know Af's can be late but that is very late. 
Then she basically said we might have to now wait another month! So i start crying at this point. 
We then had to go sit back in waiting area with me crying-how off putting must that have been to any potential couples in the waiting area! 
The staff must have thought I was making the clinic look bad because they quickly moved us.

We then got sent it to another nurse who said that there were no messages over the weekend from the recipient, so we just thought well thats it then for this cycle. I was still crying and when she was out the room saying to DH 'I wish we didn't have to egg share, why do we have to egg share?'

She gave me more bcp's, but also gave me 150iu Gonal F to take home in case the lady got her Af today. If it didnt come tody it would be too late. However I thought, that as it was gone 11am she would have rang by that point. So we were sent off home, not knowing what was gonna happen, and me still crying. I didnt speak to DH all the way home. I'm ashamed to say that when we were left alone in a room at the clinic, I put all my anger/upset onto Dh saying that I couldn't possibly say what I wanted to say to him (that he didnt care that we had to wait another month because he already has children) he guessed this however.

When we got home Dh went to work and I was left to brood. Just half an hr ago, clinic finally rang with the news that the ladies AF has arrived and we can start! I'm in shock, I can't believe that something has gone right!! I apologised about the pill cock up, although Im still cross about that as really it is there fault for not communicating better.

So tinks-as you can see I'm also on 150iu Gonal F. I have pcos so the low dose (although I don't think it's particularly low as some people start on 75iu I think) is maybe to do with them seeing some pco. Great news on short protocol! how much will this shorten your overall journey do you think?
We have to go on the m25 to get to clinic and I also worry about being late!

princess-I hope you do get that form sorted by end of week as they have said.

AQ-so pleased that your journey is moving along quickly and nicely!

4everyoung-so sorry it hasn't worked, I can't imagine how you feel but you seem to be positive which is great. I was devastated earlier just with the thought that I would have to wait another month. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi everyone else! I will come on again later to catch up properly! so sorry for such along self indulgent post.....sorry everyone..x


----------



## Tinks85

ST - What an emotional day :hugs::hugs::hugs: you must have been devastated, I thought the world was going to end when they said they couldn't see us today so I can imagine to a certain extent :hugs: It is the clinics fault though, they should make sure there is someone to answer urgent phone calls. I had to call the emergancy number when I called to request treatment last AF as no one was answering :dohh:

Do not feel bad about DH, you were under so much strain and I am sure he will forgive and forget.

Have you done your first jabby???? How did it go? You will have EC in about 2 weeks then?

By doing short protocol it has shortend it by 3 weeks but we wont start for another week so its more like 2 weeks and should not clash with my mums birthday now :thumbup:

I am glad see someone else with the same dose. They are monitoring me very closely and the nurse said the will change the dosage as and when :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

st - sounds like youve been through the mill today then, and im ashamed to say ive throw dh having kids in his face on more then one occasion when ive been upset, ive told him he doesnt know what its like to be told you cant have babies untill hes reminded me he's been told he cant have babies with his wife :blush:

xx


----------



## Tinks85

Also, has anyone else been perscribed metformin????? Was not expecting this either :haha:


----------



## zowiey

4ever, I am so very sorry, I'm sending huge :hugs:

ST, Oh my goodness, what a rollercoaster day! But YAY for Egg lady getting her AF! And a bigger YAY for starting! :happydance:

Tinks, I hope AF comes on time so you can get started! It's crazy how many different drugs there are for one purpose isn't it?! :wacko: 
xxx

AQ, Tooth extraction sounds painful, hope you're ok? :hugs:

Well, I had my scan & bloods today, and I had about 10 follies on my right ovary, and about 8 on my left. But some were showing as quite big, so she was concerned that I might be over stimulating, but I haven't heard anything from them so I must be ok :dohh: Cue me spending the next few days worrying about over stimulating and what it means! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

princess-I konw it's hard isn't it, but that's a really good point that your DH has...x

tinks-yeah I was put on metformin after dicovering I had pcos in july but I couldn't cope with the side effects. My clinic said it didnt matter too much if you can handle then thats good, but if you can't don't worry. The reason for it is to try and reduce risk of ohss as if you have pco or pcos you have more follies and are more likely to develop ohss!! i think it only 'may' help it is not proven. I'm sure you have read the leaflet and it's actually a drug for diabetics to control insulin!

I think starting on 150iu is to try and prevent overstimmulating the follicles too early, and like your clinic said, they can always up the dose if need be. Didn't you have s can a while back and there were lots of follies? maybe I'm thinking of someone else. This is how they picked up my pcos on the first scan i had. if you have had a scan before i'm surprised they haven't picked up on it beofre. Also short protocol is better for people with pco so is that why they have switched you? Really pleased that although you are waiting another week now, your actually saving weeks and going straight to stimming!

Hope-after reading about you getting a fertility bracelet, I had a look on etsy and have just ordered one from fertile garden. it has moonstone and rose quartz and other things in it! it also has an elephant with its trunk raised charm which is a symbol of fertility and I also ordered a turtle charm to go on it too. turtles are a symbol of fertility as they lay so many eggs! I hope having one will give me lots of good quality eggs!xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Ooooh St - I hope the braclet brings you the luck you need. I had 24 follies that were dormant at my last scan. The nurse said it looked like PCOS has shown up on the last 2 scan but I cant see it being too bad at all as I have no symptoms and fairly regular cycles. Thats why I was confused about the metformin as I thought it was for diabetics :haha: Is that why you had a bad tummy when you went camping?

Zowie - That is a lot of follies. Are they reducing your dose or anything? What stimming drugs are you taking?


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks - now that is confusing that you call your trousers pants! I'm sniffing for DR, which actually doesn't start until Wednesday. I'm taking Notheristerone tablets from today which are progesterone tablets to control when the witch arrives.

Oh my goodness on your appointment nearly being cancelled! It's not your fault you got caught up in the traffic.

We have parking at our clinic but it's only for EC day - it's right on the doorstep so you don't have to walk too far. Otherwise we just park in the main hospital car park which is generally easy to find a space but you have to pay either £1 for 1 hour or £3 for more than that, which is a pain in the arse when you don't know quite how long you'll be and you end up stumping up the three quid and then being in and out in half an hour!

Hurrah for going straight to stimming! How on earth do they decide between long and short protocols? Good news that it won't clash with your mum's big day too.

Princess - at last some progress - though that's completely rubbish that the replacement doc couldn't complete the form, surely your DH has records on the system?? We don't really have a specific doctor at our practice, we just see whoever is available. We saw three different GPs through the course of our TTC up until referral!

Traskey - Glad its not just me trying the crystal by osmosis by popping them under a pillow! Ovary pain sounds like your meds are doing their job :dance:

AQ - a tooth extraction?? You poor thing, never nice going to the dentist as it is let alone when you're drugged up on your DR meds. An evening in front of the TV sounds on the cards 

Stacy honey I am so sorry - you are right to focus on the positive though and it is great that your insurance will fund another cycle.

ST - oh my oh my what a day you have had! I was holding my breath through most of your post and breathed a sigh of relief when the other lady finally got her AF, she must be on some mega long cycle! :dance: that you are finally getting started :dust: Oh and I'm going to have to look up your Etsy bracelet, there were too that I liked and I couldn't decide which one to get!

Zowiey - I think if they are worried you are over stimulating they coast your meds for a few days so the fact that they've not called you is good. Sounds like your growing a fair sized crop there!

AFM DH thinks I've cracked and I haven't even started DR properly yet. My friends have a little girl who is coming up to her first birthday in November and she doesn't have a doll. So I decided I was going to buy her one, but her mum's quite crafty so rather than a Tiny Tears I thought I'd look on Etsy - and fell in love with this one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/71929937/posy-knitted-toy-doll-pdf-email-knitting Then realised it's not the doll - just the knitting pattern&#8230; I haven't done any knitting since my grandma taught me when I was about 7 or 8 but I decide what the heck, I need something to occupy me in the 2ww so I ordered it! I already have visions of me knitting toys for my own baby as well as blankets and clothes&#8230; I thought it would be quite relaxing to do but I bet you any money it's just a big cause of stress because I'll get all frustrated with it :lol:


----------



## Traskey

Oooooooooo busy busy in here!

4ever, so sorry that the witch has arrived. Sending you loads of :hugs: and wishing you all the best for your next attempt. 

AQ, sorry about the tooth extraction. That sucks :( I hate going to the dentist. 

Tinks, straight to stimming :wohoo: Cut out that boring 3 week DR where we all go a little :wacko: EC will be here before you know it! Sorry about the pcos. I suspect that's why they switched you. 

Princess, £5 is really good for London!

ST, what a nightmare day you've had for whirlwind emotions! Matching up with the egg sharer sounds a nightmare and i'm not impressed that the nurse was mean to you about it. They should answer their phones :grr: So sorry that they made you cry. Good that your egg sharer finally got her period though so you can start this cycle. Things will move quickly now.

Zowiey, wow, you got a scan already. Cool. 18 eggs is a great count. Hope you don't over stimulate, try not to worry about it.


----------



## zowiey

I'm taking menopur, I currently have 3 powders, but she said they may drop it to 2, no idea what the doseage is! Well, who thought this was going to be simple anyway?!!

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Trask, haven't you had a scan? I have another Weds, then Fri & Mon. Its a right pain in the arse, like everyone else the clinic is over an hour away plus parking :wacko:


----------



## Traskey

I'm on 225 Menopur but I also have an additional 75 dose that they said they'd show me how to do Friday. 

Zowiey, no scan, apart from the one I had last month. We just get one to measure the size of the follies at the end. No progress report. I'm sure it's a pain to go often but i'd like to know if the drugs are working or not for stimming and that the eggs are growing.


----------



## princess_1991

st - i didnt know that about turtles, so ive just ordered myself a turtle belly bar, i figured the closer it was to my belly the more use it would be :haha:
also they came in pink, blue or rainbow crystal and i didnt wanna influence sex of my baby :blush: so i got the rainbow one, im thinking about getting some crystals but im thinking ill talk to dh about it first, after all it is our baby and not just mine :winkwink:

ill try post a pic once it comes :haha:

xx


----------



## zowiey

Isn't it strange how they all work? They told me it would be every other day, but for some reason I don't go on weekends!? :haha:

I have a question..... when the eggs are retrieved, what is classed as day 1? The day of retrieval or the next? Hope this makes sense??

Oh and sorry for all the individual posts, our tinternet is running at a snails pace!


----------



## zowiey

Stoooopid internet! Grrrr!


----------



## princess_1991

hope - hubby doesnt see one specific doctor either but by now ive realised they talk a load of twaddle :haha:

also that doll is lovely, i cant knit but i crochet so i do everyones baby blankets, im just finishing my god daughters one then ive gotta get started on my cousins one cuz shes expecting a little boy start of jan :D

xx


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - I think the knitting is a great idea, will keep you busy.

Thanks Traskey, I am not too worried about the PCOS as its never caused any problems that I am aware of. I am frilled to be going straight to stimmings, I have to inject cetrotide each day as well, that replaces DR and stops ov. I am just worried I wont get as good eggs doing short but not sure why. I think it may be because most people seem to be on long :happydance: Anyway, not long until your scan now :happydance::happydance:

Zowie - things are never simple are they :dohh: hope you get more info at your next csn :thumbup:

I have taken a pic of my meds but not sure how to post a pic. I will try and have a go, I know I am sad :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

zowiey said:


> our tinternet is running at a snails pace!

you sure its not at a turtles pace :haha::haha:

i know cheesy joke right :dohh:

but it tickled me when i thought of it, im easily amused these days :blush::haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Right here we go, a pic should apear hehe

https://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/Tinks1985/Wyre-20110919-00051.jpg


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> The nurse said it looked like PCOS has shown up on the last 2 scan but I cant see it being too bad at all as I have no symptoms and fairly regular cycles. Thats why I was confused about the metformin as I thought it was for diabetics :haha: Is that why you had a bad tummy when you went camping?

Yeah it was the metformin that made me feel bad! I don't want to put you off though!

tinks-how did you put the pic on? i want to put a pic off the bracelet i have ordered!

princess- that turtle belly bar sounds cool! im pleased we are all taking tips and things from each other!:thumbup:

trask-thanks for being in my corner about the nurse being mean! and how ru?

AQ- i forgot to mention about your dentist visit, I totally and utterly hate dentists!:nope: hope u ok.

Zo-glad scan went well, super amount of follies! try not to worry I know that is hard though....x

xx


----------



## Tinks85

I had help from Dh but I uploaded the pic onto photobucket and then copied and pasted the IMG number thingy.

You haven't out me off. I am one of the sad people that read all leaflets so I will read it and the nurse did give me a warning about tummy pains. I have IBS so we will just see how it goes.


----------



## princess_1991

:/ i dont know how you girls manage it, tinks's med box is scaring me just looking at it :haha:
xx


----------



## Tinks85

Princess it all looks very straight forward. The Gonal F is in a pre filled pen and all you do is turn it to the dose, inject and o
push the bottom in. The other is a little tricker as you have to mix powder and liquid but its all packed together and is simple. I alway paniced seeing other peoples meds but now they have been explained and demostrated in front of us they dont seem as daunting :thumbup: Just want to get stuck in now :haha:

You will see for yourself soon hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

:blush: lets hope so, i do keep telling myself ill get there eventually :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies! Wanted to pop in and let you all know that we had the ER on the 18th. Out of 7 follicles we got 5 eggs and today we learned we have 4 embryos. ET on the 21st, we'll put 2 in and we're off to the races. I'm done with Lupron, Gonal-F, and Menopur injections! But I'm now on oil progesterone injections in my butt muscle and progesterone suppositories. Not much bleeding after ER. The progesterone injection didn't hurt (DH did it brilliantly), but today it feels like a bruise on my upper butt/hip. If I'm confirmed PG, I'll be doing these injections for the next 12 weeks!!! When I get home, I'll catch up on the thread, sorry so time right now as I don't have access to my own computer. Sending good thoughts out to all of you!!!


----------



## Traskey

Yay for 4 embryos :wohoo: :dance: That's great news. Good luck with your transfer on the 21st. Hope all goes well :)

Glad egg collection went well and you are feeling ok afterwards. 

:hugs:

Get lots of rest!


----------



## Tinks85

Good luck for the 21st hypns4life :thumbup: Glad everything went well with ER :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

glad to hear er went well hypns, fingers crossed for et :D
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Quickie from me girls as i feel crappy :-(

Hpyns- Well done on the embies and good luck for ET x

Tink- Bet u are glad ur straight to stimms! u will be pupo in no time x

Schoolteacher- Sounds like a stressful day but you got there in the end eh? x

Traskey- Hope all is well with u x

Rosa, Hope and looplew- hope jabs going ok ladies x

Hi to everyone else. I am dosed up on painkillers for my mouth and im shattered from dr and my needle REALLY hurt today :-( im off to bed. 1 wk done already so going quite fast luckily xxx


----------



## rosababy

Hope, yes, the journey has begun! Today, I've felt fine though. Let's go out and get some nice and comfy (albeit not very good looking probably) mat pants!! :headspin: Sorry...trousers! :haha:

Tinks, so words are different depending on where you are in the UK? I'm trying to think of words that are different throughout the states...soda pop. In the midwest, it's pop. In the east, it's soda. In the south, it's coke. No matter if it's sprite, rootbeer, whatever...it's coke. They're a little strange down there...:haha: Sorry you were over-stressed about your appt today. Glad you got in though, and didn't get sent home!


Princess, well it's a step anyway. Baby steps! End of the week will be here before you know it!

AQ, sorry about your tooth extraction. Ouch! :hugs: 1 week done! Take it easy today.

4everyoung, I'm so sorry, hun. Maybe the doc will know what to do differently for next time. It WILL work next time! Do you have any frosties? :hugs:

ST, oh hun!! I'm so sorry that they were so rude! What a disappointment. Sometimes they just don't understand how hard this is for us. Good job putting on the tears and getting moved through though! So glad everything worked out for you in the end! When do you start injections then?

Zowiey, that's a great number! Hopefully they're not too big. Do you think they'll just retrieve earlier, or down your dosage? I'm also doing the same amount of powders for menopur and 3 for bravelle. I start them in a week. 

I should post a pic of my box. It's SO overwhelming! it's HUGE!!! :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies! Wanted to pop in and let you all know that we had the ER on the 18th. Out of 7 follicles we got 5 eggs and today we learned we have 4 embryos. ET on the 21st, we'll put 2 in and we're off to the races. I'm done with Lupron, Gonal-F, and Menopur injections! But I'm now on oil progesterone injections in my butt muscle and progesterone suppositories. Not much bleeding after ER. The progesterone injection didn't hurt (DH did it brilliantly), but today it feels like a bruise on my upper butt/hip. If I'm confirmed PG, I'll be doing these injections for the next 12 weeks!!! When I get home, I'll catch up on the thread, sorry so time right now as I don't have access to my own computer. Sending good thoughts out to all of you!!!

Yay! 4 embies!! Are you going to freeze the other two? Omg, that's so soon! I'm happy for you! I'm glad to hear that the progesterone injections don't hurt. I'm worried about those. I have to do the shots and the suppositories too. :wacko: I'm like really?! I can't just do one or the other?! I'll have to do the shots for the first tri, too. Not fun.


----------



## ~Hope~

Zoweiy - I'll be on two powders of Menopur - I think they're 75Mil a dose. Scans every couple of days is going to be interesting - my clinic is about 25 minutes away - but that goes to an hour if the traffic is bad. Not sure how I'm going to manage that with work though. I have an appt with my GP on the 1st to come up with a plan!

Tink - nice meds :thumbup:

Hpyns - :dance: That's a wonderful result - GL for ET. I really don't envy you those progesterone shots, your hubby must be amazing if that didn't hurt!

AQ - one week down already - it's flying by! Sounds like you need some serious downside to let your body recover from the DR and the Dentist :hugs:

Rosa - I think mat pants might be on the agenda, either that or I need to finally decide whether I like the boots I bought a couple of weeks back because then I can wear leggings and a skirt or dress which will be better than trousers. 

I always found that strange that people in the South call everything coke even when it's not! When we were at Uni we spent the first week meeting new people and asking them what they called bread rolls where they came from&#8230; rolls/baps/batches/hoagies - so many names for a lump of bread :lol:

AFM - Sniffing starts tomorrow, just trying to work out when to start the four hourlies to fit in best i can with life.

Oh and I think I've said before that we're not telling DH's parents about IVF because they don't know we're TTC and want to surprise them with the We're Pregnant announcement&#8230; well they called last night and they want to come and stay October 4/5. Luckily before stimms, but I'll be sniffing and the meds are in the veggie drawer in the fridge&#8230; DH said - well that's that then, mum will want to know what the meds are. So I came up with a crafty plan and I've just checked that they fit nicely inside the boxes my innocent smoothies come in - so they're now disguised in the fridge&#8230; lets just hope no one takes a fancy to a smoothie :lol:

It'll be weird having them here and not telling them - they were here when I did my Clomid cycle and was having hideous side effects but I don't think they noticed that I wasn't quite myself :)

Well I'm pretty sure I missed a ton of people but I have to run to get ready for work - so I'm thinking good thoughts for you. Here's today's affirmation for you:

*I trust and I love myself*


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - How are you feeling today??? Have you managed to get some sleep?

Rosababy - I think we should all post pics, I think mine is quite small compared to most but they haven't given me everything yet and I have no DR drugs :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope - We call bread rolls barmcakes :haha: I love the idea to hide the drugs :thumbup: I hope everything goes ok tomorrow with DR and you get of lightly with symptoms :thumbup: The scan are going to be nightmare, it took us over 3 hours to just get to the clinic yesterday :dohh: It will all be worth it though.

Nothing to report with me just itching to get injecting :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well :kiss:


----------



## schoolteacher

hello all! i had my first injection last night of 150iu Gonal F. It went fine, and didnt hurt-I got DH to do it! I don't have a pen, I had to add the solution to a bottle containing the powdered Gonal-F and mix then draw 150iu from the bottle into syringe with needle and then inject that. simpler than it sounds. (tinks we must have our Gonal f from different suppliers because didnt you say yours was a pen?)Next scan on friday! didnt learn anything at scan yesterday as they only said it was 'fine'. I will defo ask for figures next time! Must go as on work computer, do personals later!xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

Hpyns--great numbers! Good luck. Keep us in the loop!!!

AQ--Feel better xx

So, I'm at the end of my first IVF cycle. I have had the heaviest flow ever in the last 24 hours (and I've historically had a healthy flow). To add insult to injury, my nurse said I need to keep taking my Crinone (vaginal suppository) and come in for my blood test this morning--just in case. The usually 45 minute drive took an hour and 15 minutes (even though I left before 6 am). When I got there they got me right in, which was great, but due to my lousy veins, it took FOUR attempts to draw blood. I look like I have been accosted 

Anyway, even though I'm sure it's all for naught, I'll be grateful that I have the resources to go through this process, even the unpleasant parts (which most of it is, isn't it ladies?).

Thanks for listening. :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Good luck for sniffing tomorrow! i am glad im injecting as only once per day and out the way then  x

Rosa- How is dr going for you? x

Tinks- I am a lot better with my sore mouth today thank you. Had a few painkillers and a early night last night and think that did the trick  x

Schoolteacher- Glad your 1st jab went well  x

4everyoung- i am sorry this cycle has not worked out for you. I hope at your FU appt they have a good plan for next time ((hugs)) x

Hi to traskey, princess, loopylew and all u other girlies. x

AFM- Last nights jab REALLY hurt! all the rest have been fine but my friend said she sensed it was difficult to get thru the skin last nite. OUCH! hope tonights is ok. Im on day 8 of dr now so slowly getting there. Side effects lessened except the tiredness whics is worse than ever but all for a great cause so il survive xxx


----------



## Tinks85

ST - Glad your first injection went well, yes my gonal F is a pen, looks like a fat marker :haha: I have to mix liquid and powder together using a syrine for the cetrotide. Do you have a grug to stop you ov'ing? Isn't strange how even the same drugs can differ :dohh: GL for jabby No2 :thumbup: Are you going to do this one :winkwink:

4ever - I am sorry the clinic still made you go through the painfull journal for a blood draw when you feel you know the result anyway :hugs::hugs::hugs: 4 atemps as well, poor you :hugs: Really hope the bleeding eases soon :thumbup:

AQ - Sorry your jab last night really hurt, hope tonights is more succesfull :thumbup: Are you going to have a go at the injections or carry on with your friend? I know she is an expert so makes sense :thumbup: Glad your throat is a little better also.

Having to look at my meds all the time and know I cant use them yet is soooo frustrating lol :wacko:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Tinks, i hope so too! best be a sharp needle! lol.
Aww you will soon be jabbing away! not long now and honestly it goes so fast! im on my 2nd wk of dr now and its flew by. I hope stimms are ok as im nervous about them after hearing so many of my friends who have had treatment telling me how bloated, sore and ill they feel as the follies grow. At least its a good sign they are working eh? xxx


----------



## Tinks85

For the first 2 or 3 days it is only the gonal F that I use and thats a pen so I will be eased in gentley then its cetrotide (syrine) as well until EC but I am not too worried about the jabbys TBH, just the side effects :haha: Plan on drinking my body weight in water next week :haha:

Let us know how it goes tonight, GL :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacy - sorry you had to go through the rigmarole of a blood test - when do you get the results?

AQ - glad your mouth feels better today, hope the jab is back to the usual painless event later x You're right that once a day is better than 5 for sniffing, but I'm not a great needle person so right now I'll take the sniffs - might have something different to say about that at 8am tomorrow :lol:

ST - sounds like your DH is a shot pro too. My DH said to me last night, do you start the injections tomorrow? And I said no, not until the 7th and he was like, oh yeah, sniffs tomorrow, I'm really looking forward to stabbing you with that needle&#8230; nice!

TMI but since we started TTC and I stopped the BCP I get awful spots and he loves to squeeze them! I got one right in my eye cavity last night and he tried to get rid of it - I've never felt pain like it and was thinking after that shots will be a breeze! I used to have really dry skin but now its oily - I really should switch my moisturisers and stuff as I'm sure it'll get worse with all the IVF drugs - something else to spend money on!

Tink - only 6 days until you start stimming - you'll be using those meds in no time :)


----------



## 4everyoung

~Hope~ said:


> Stacy - sorry you had to go through the rigmarole of a blood test - when do you get the results?
> 
> AQ - glad your mouth feels better today, hope the jab is back to the usual painless event later x You're right that once a day is better than 5 for sniffing, but I'm not a great needle person so right now I'll take the sniffs - might have something different to say about that at 8am tomorrow :lol:
> 
> ST - sounds like your DH is a shot pro too. My DH said to me last night, do you start the injections tomorrow? And I said no, not until the 7th and he was like, oh yeah, sniffs tomorrow, I'm really looking forward to stabbing you with that needle nice!
> 
> TMI but since we started TTC and I stopped the BCP I get awful spots and he loves to squeeze them! I got one right in my eye cavity last night and he tried to get rid of it - I've never felt pain like it and was thinking after that shots will be a breeze! I used to have really dry skin but now its oily - I really should switch my moisturisers and stuff as I'm sure it'll get worse with all the IVF drugs - something else to spend money on!
> 
> Tink - only 6 days until you start stimming - you'll be using those meds in no time :)

They there--I get the test results sometime today. The weird thing with all of this is I haven't had much cramping like I normally do with my period. Little twinges but not much pain, so I guess that's something to be thankful for :)

Anyway, thanks for asking. I'll confirm the results when I get them.


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - That spot thing is funny. My DH is always after sqweezing mine but I wont let him anywhere near. I cant stand them being sqweezed :wacko:

Thinking of you 4ever :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!

4everyoung-poor you having to go for the blood test! The heavy flow doesn't sound nice either, I hate it when that happens-espcially when you get those big clots they are scary! Take care hunxxxx

AQ-how odd that your injection hurt after the others didn't, here hoping it was a one off!

Tinks-yeah i'm gonna do it myself tonight, Aaaaah!!!! as dh is out. They said theymight give me cetrocide but will decide as and when so I haven't got it yet. Must be so annoying to just be looking at the drugs. that's what i thought was gonna happen to me when they sent me home with the gonal F but still not knowing the if the other ladie's AF had arrived. 
x

Hope-hiya! my dh has never jabbed before but he was great! it's easy when it's not your own belly your jabbing it into though I guess! Did you decide on a fertility bracelet in the end? I have also gone one (some might say ridiculous) step further and printed off a pic of a elephant and turtle to stick o my wall!xx

Hi trask, delly, rosa, princess, doodar, hypns (goodluck!), Zo and everyone else! x


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh hadn't thought of printing out pictures!

I just had a complete brain freeze then and couldn't remember whether I'd ordered the bracelet or not! OMG - what am I going to be like with a pregnancy brain :lol:

I ordered this one while I was eating my breakfast - I was limited in my choice as I have really skinny wrists and I didn't want to wait for someone to make one to fit!

https://img1.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.221956509.jpg

"This simple yet beautiful bracelet has the powerful combination of Rose Quartz and Rhodanite. It has been finished off with a delightful Tibetan silver plated mother and baby elephant charm.

Mother and baby elephants together symbolise fertility, the elephant also symbolizes love and fertility because Buddha is said to be conceived when he entered his mother&#8217;s womb as a white elephant.

Rose Quartz is considered the stone of unconditional love and is said to encourage fertility. A beautiful stone bursting with goodness and love, ready to deflect negative energy.

Rhodanite is believed to be an emotional balancer that nurtures love. This stone activates the heart and stimulates fertility."

Hope it arrives quickly... the postman could be a regular visitor for the next few days as I just went a little mad on eBay ordering knitting supplies for the doll :lol:


----------



## schoolteacher

OOooh hope I might have to print a pic of a mother and baby elephant together now!x


----------



## Traskey

Sounds like you girls have been busy shopping :) Positivity is never a bad thing so I say go for it!!!!

Stacey, I hope you are ok after your bloods when you get your results :hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

It's official--I'm out this time around. Calling my RE Thursday to start the ball rolling again!


----------



## Traskey

Aww, i'm sorry Stacey. I know you must be disappointed. 

You are sounding quite positive though. How long a break do you have to have before you can start again?


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry this is short girls. just wrote a long post and lost it when connection went!!!

Stacy- Hope ur ok. I am really sorry xx

Hope- Bracelet lovely x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Jab was fine. Been cramping all day so think af will show tomorrow 4 days later than normal. Off to bed so night god bless all xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Ow OW!! DH just did my second injection and it really hurt! weird. Maybe I feel pain more on my left side as yesterday it was on my right side! I tried to do it myself but I wimped out! I kept counting down from 3 but my hand wouldn't move! I think it put me off reading in the instructions to do a 'darting motion'! what the flip is a darting motion????! So I told Dh to do it slow but he put it in slow! (which is not what I meant!). xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

schoolteacher said:


> Ow OW!! DH just did my second injection and it really hurt! weird. Maybe I feel pain more on my left side as yesterday it was on my right side! I tried to do it myself but I wimped out! I kept counting down from 3 but my hand wouldn't move! I think it put me off reading in the instructions to do a 'darting motion'! what the flip is a darting motion????! So I told Dh to do it slow but he put it in slow! (which is not what I meant!). xxxx

That was me last night! the right side has never hurt and the left side was AGONY! My friend said most ppl have a thicker skin on their left side tho so maybe she is right? she has been diabetic for yrs and said she never had a issue with right side and her dd is the same:shrug: 
I think out of all these needles that we are bound to get a few horrid ones xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yep, I find the left side will have some sore ones but usually not so bad on the right. 

I'm hoping i'm growing some nice follies as I have permanent sore ovaries and ewcm. 3 more sleeps until we know :wohoo:


----------



## Doodar

Hey ladies,

Sorry not been on for a few days, been very busy with the move, but have finally unpacked the netbook :happydance: and getting there slowly but surely.

Stacey I'm so sorry to hear that you are out this time round, your sounding very positive though hun. Hope you get some answers at your apt. Sending big hugs hun :hugs:

ST and AQ My clinic said everyone has one side that hurts more than the other, its just a matter of finding it. I guess both yours are on your left lol, funnily enough I did one jab on the right and one jab on the left tonight and the left side hurt less than the right lol.

AFM I'm 5 stimms down and started cetrotide tonight too, got my first scan on Thursday morning, can't wait to see how many follies we got growing. Touch wood no side effect as yet, only slight bloating but it's fine. No side effects from steroids and no side effects from estrogen!! happy bunny!! Hubby doing a fab job of the jabbing!! bless him.

Love and babydust to you all x

:hi: Trask,hope,tinks,rosa and everyone else, sorry if I missed anyone it's so hard to keep up on here. :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - I really like that braclet, its lovely and would go with most things :thumbup:

ST - Sorry your jabby hurt tonight. You will have plenty more practice to do it yourself :haha:

Traskey - 3 more sleeps :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

4ever - I really hope you get a follo up appointment soon and can get a plan into place :hugs:

AQ - Glad your jabby tonight went ok, maybe stick to the right or are you meant to alternate but I guess when you are doing 2 a night you would have to use both sides???

Doodar - Good luck with the cetrotide, thats what I have got :thumbup: I hope you get some good news on Thursday and yay for few side effects :kiss:

Right I am off to bed not slept well the last 2 nights :growlmad:


----------



## Traskey

Aww, sorry about the lack of sleep Tinks. Good night :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks, I am falling asleep ok but then wake up 3/4 o'clock and my mind just racing so I have been reading for an hour and trying to get back off. 

Nite nite girls :kiss:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

So I have a question for the frequent fliers. I have just gotten the news that this isn't my month after an IVF cycle. I am wondering what the timeline is like from here. I'm on day 3 of my period now, so I don't think (?) I could start the pill this cycle. Does this mean pill at the beginning of my next period (Oct 15ish) then start shots soon after I'm done taking them (First week of Novemberish) for a mid-late November ER & ET? Any experience with this? I'll find out Thursday, but just thinking a little. 

I am okay with waiting, though I would love to jump back in  
Thanks for any feedback-
Stacy


----------



## Doodar

Hi Stacey I'm not sure if every clinic is different but mine like you to wait until you had one normal AF, they wouldnt class this bleed as normal so next months will be normal AF and then you can start the month after that. Hope that makes sense. I am truly sorry it didn't work out for you this time round, I know how heartbreaking it can be :hugs: the waiting is the worst part especially when you just want to get going again.x


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacy - :hugs: I'm so sorry honey. Are you going to get started straight away or wait a little while? I was reading a thread on my clinic's forum where one girl got started the very next cycle - and got her bfp second time around! GL. (Edit - I see you asked a question about that yourself! I hope you can get started ASAP if that's what you want) :dust:

AQ - grr I hate it when you lose your thoughts like that! Hope the with shows her face - I keep forgetting that she needs to visit before we can start stimmimg :lol:

ST - ouch - I think I'll have a mental block if I try to stab myself - I just think it's got to be easier doing it to someone else due to the direction of the needle. Kinda like the way it's much easier for someone else to blow-dry your hair :lol: (Mental note that the right side of my tummy will become DH's dart board!)

Do we need to inject in both sides so that both ovaries get some juice - or just to avoid getting sore spots/bruises (Oh I hope that isn't a really stupid question)

Hello Doodar - glad to see your typeface around here again - and lucky you for no side effects! :wave:

Tink - I've been waking up around 3/3.30 the past couple of night too - how strange! I think I'm more anxious about this stuff that my awake mind will admit. Anxiety usually messes with my sleep - I'll have to fess up to my hypo lady tomorrow!

AFM - just did my first sniff - and really not sure if anything actually went up my nose! I did the test stay first and the stuff shot up like 3 feet - then I put it in my nostril and didn't feel or taste a thing. It says to tip your head forward while sniffing but I felt like I should have tipped it back or it'll just run out my nose&#8230; hmm&#8230; I also found it really hard to get my fingers round the top to push it down - while also fitting it in my nostril :lol: Hopefully my noon dose will be better.


*I accept the gift of life within myself
*


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.

Traskey- Hope you are growing some lovely follies! x

Tinks- Not long now till u get started eh? x

Hope- Well done on starting dr. Hope the sniffer works out out ok for you. In answer to your question, the meds we inject just go into our blood stream not direct to ovaries so the only reason why we alternate sides is to prevent bruises and soreness in the same area ;-) x

Doodar- Glad no side effects for you! your nearly there! x

Stacy- Hope u are ok today x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Its day 9 of dr today! cant believe hw fast it is going now! iv had a good nights sleep an im exhausted today tho :-( xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Stacey-My clinic said you have to take the pill for min 2 weeks and be off it for a week before starting if that's any help!xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

right ladies i hope this works lol

soo this is my turtle belly bar that came today :happydance:

lets hope it helps :thumbup:

xx

btw ignore the bloating :haha: im feeling a bit of a chunk, af's due and she hasnt turned up :growlmad:


----------



## loopylew2

Hi to all, hope everyones having a good day

Thats very pretty Princess....lets hope that it does....fingers crossed.....bloat...what bloat... wish mine looked like that on a good day..... feeling belly envy....lol xx

Hello Doodar hope it all went smoothly...

Sorry your still feeling so tired AQ i know how your feeling though...dont think ive stopped yawning all day...

Hope, im quite sure it went where it was supposed to...lol... at least it didnt taste bad...lol

Tinks i hope you manage to get lots of sleep tonight and feel more refreshed tomorrow

Trask, 3 more sleeps..!! how marvellous.....xxxx

Stacey you are full of PMA that is so lovely....xxx

AFM nothing going on really apart from i found a little blue elephant pendant in my jewellery box i havent worn for years and am now wearing it....i love elephants...lol

lou


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess loving that belly bar. And I too had to look twice and said bloat what bloat?

Sniffing at work was a bit of a challenge today, had to keep clock watching so I could nip off to the bathroom! Gonna get a bit tedious as the days go on so maybe a one a day jab is better! Still not sure I'm snifffing properly but maybe I just can't feel it going up my nose :lol:

Hello to everyone else. Short post as I'm not on my computer :)


----------



## Hpyns4life

Oh, finally got some time again. Successful ET :happydance: 2 beautiful 8-celled embryos :cloud9: Bedrest for a few days and some serious visualization of embies getting nice and cozy and setting up their new home in my uterus :)

Pretty darn uncomfortable with a distended left ovary and belly. Things should settle down in about a week. Testing in about 10 days!!


----------



## princess_1991

yay hypns, keep visualising and loads of good luck and fingers crossed for 10 days :thumbup:

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hpyn4life that is fantastic and 2 embryos as well! brilliant news!!! xxx

princess-love the belly bar :)
and no bloat that I can see!xxxxxxxxxxx

Loopylew -blue is a good fertility colour as well as orange (apparently-read it online) so your elephant is double lucky!x

Hope-that does sound tricky having to time the sniffs at work! I would never be able to time accurately at work as I can't just walk out a lesson! even if I need the loo i have to hold in! -and im needing the loo constantly as trying to drink loads of water now on stimms!x

Hi doodar!

Trask-when is next scan? 

AQ-is tooth all better now? yay for day 9, how many days left? you doing 2 week DR?x

Hello Tinks, Rosa, 4everyoung, delly, and the rest of the gang!x


----------



## Traskey

Hope~ hope your sniffs today got easier. I found it a bit fiddly at first, especially with my left hand. Were you told to hold your other nostril closed? Makes the sniffing easier. I was also told to tilt my head back after i'd sniffed and to aim the spray to the side of the nose. 

Thanks for today's visualisation :D

AQ~ glad you got some sleep tonight but sorry you are still tired. 

Princess~ love the belly bar. What bloat? I'd LOVE to have a belly that flat!

Lou~ a fab idea! Lovely necklace to bring you luck :)

Hpyns~ 2 lovely 8 celled embryos. What wonderful news :wohoo: Get lots of bed rest, if the doc has ordered it you should be good ;) Hope your bloat and pain settles down soon. I'm beginning to get rather uncomfortable too.

ST~ how are things with you?

Sending hugs to Doodar, Zowiey, Wifey, Chris. Did I miss anyone?

AFM, 2 more sleeps until our 8am scan. Grow little eggies!


----------



## Tinks85

Hope :happydance::happydance::happydance: for the first sniff. You will soon know if its working when you start opening windows when everyone else is turning their heating on :haha: I am sure you are doing it correctly :thumbup:

AQ - sorry you are still feeling so tired at least you are well into week 2 of DR now :thumbup:

Princess - nice belly bar :thumbup: fx its brings you your luck and I also can not see any bloating :dohh:

Looylew - hope you pendant brings you luck also, are elephants meant to be lucky with fertility?

Hypns4life - congrats on being PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:

ST - GL with injection No3 :thumbup:

Hi Traskey and doodar and the rest of the gang :flower:

AFM - I had a much better nights sleep last night but I very busy day today, only just got in and got a million things that need doing :growlmad: Might put as much of until tomorrow as poss hehe.


----------



## Tinks85

Traskey - we posted together. Just 2 more???? thats come around quick :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Tinks! How could I have missed you!

:hugs:

I blame hormone brain :haha:


----------



## Traskey

I say put the stuff off until tomorrow. Sounds like you need a rest!


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks-yeah elephants (especially ones with raised trunks) are meant to symbolize fertility. It links to buddhism and Buddha entered his mothers womb as a white elephant! I have ordered a fertility bracelet from etsy with rose quartz, moonstone and an elephant chaqrm on it. I have also ordered a turtle charm to go on it as they are also a symbol of fertility as giant sea turtle lay up tp 50 eggs in one go!x


----------



## schoolteacher

*So I have a question for everyone!
What things are you trying to eat/trying not to eat during ivf?*

I'm trying to eat lots of protein such as chicken but also from beans, lentils and quiona(for B1-deficiency in B1 has been linked to failed implanatation, and iron-adeqaute iron guards against mc), fruit and veg such as brocoli and spinach(for iron). Studies have shown that insufficient protein can result in a reduced number of eggs
Eggs, fish and seeds for B1
green leafy veg (for B6-for the proper functioning of oestrogen and progesterone).
Pineapples, grapes and oranges for vit c (aids absorption of folic acid) and helps body heal quickly after ER)

is this true-In my zita west book it says to avoid too many dairy products as milk contains artificial hormones? Im trying soya milk just in case!x


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies,

I'm on day 3 of injections (follistim and menopur) and go for my first u/s tomorrow. I'm so nervous!


----------



## Traskey

ST, don't know about the dairy but i've been really wanting it so i've had loads :blush: I've also upped the protein and the veg. Changed my bread/pasta/rice to wholemal. That's about it. Should probably have done more tbh. 

Chris, welcome back :) Good luck with your scan tomorrow, are they checking your egg count and size?


----------



## Traskey

Tinks85 said:


> Hypns4life - congrats on being PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> .

Oh yes, PUPO with twins :D


----------



## Chris77

Yes, checking follie number and size...also b/w.

sorry I've been MIA...been super busy.


----------



## Tinks85

Dont worry about not mentioning me, I wont let you gorget me :haha::haha:

I have sat down now so I think quite a bit will be left for tomorrow. Remind me its my own fault when I moan tomorrow night :dohh:

ST - that explaines why a lot of girls I ahve elephant stuff, thought it was a bit a coinsidence :dohh: If I started getting things like that DH would moan, he thinks its a load of rubbish. I was told to keep topaz close by a psychic so have some near my bed :thumbup:

Chris - GL tomorrow :thumbup:

I really dont know what to eat. I asked the clinic and the nurse said to treat myself as if I am pregnant so no drinking, runny eggs. She said to just have a normal healthy diet and that it is ok to have a couple of cups of coffee a day bt dont go mad. I want to give ourselves the best chance but the more I read the more confused I get so I think I am going to try to eat planty of fruit and veg and drink plently of water and try to eat as mush protein as possible.

I have heard that the pineapple including the core is great after ET to help implantation:thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Chris! :)

Trask don't worry too much my dh doesn't believe it is true about the milk! it is in a zita west book though... What does anyone else think?x


----------



## Tinks85

I have also read in the Zita west book about dairy but I know some clinics ask you to drink a paint of milk a day for the protein. Loads of thing contradics each other :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks that sound like a good plan-to be just be healthy! it is confusing otherwise.

Is anyone avoiding sugar/chocolate etc? again I have read this in my stupid book (need to stop reading it!) it just says 'they stress the immune system' Its so hard though because as soon as I can't have chocolate or a biscuit or cake, I want one!!!x

am I going overboard with all this do ya think??x


----------



## Chris77

I wish I was avoiding sugar. :dohh: I'm avoiding caffeine and I'm a 2 latte a day kinda gal.... so I guess that's something. :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

I switched to decaf coffee as I need my lattes :haha:

However, I have not remotely managed the no chocolate thing. I have the Zita West book too and a lot of it's fab. I just failed on the choccy :rofl:

Oh and you can set your watch by my hot flushes. 9 pm every night and through the night!


----------



## schoolteacher

it is hard to stop something you really like so welldone Chris!x


----------



## schoolteacher

Traskey said:


> I switched to decaf coffee as I need my lattes :haha:
> 
> However, I have not remotely managed the no chocolate thing. I have the Zita West book too and a lot of it's fab. I just failed on the choccy :rofl:
> 
> Oh and you can set your watch by my hot flushes. 9 pm every night and through the night!

Well I only started on this healthy marlarkey on monday:haha:
we will see how long it lasts!x


----------



## princess_1991

Tinks85 said:


> If I started getting things like that DH would moan, he thinks its a load of rubbish. I was told to keep topaz close by a psychic so have some near my bed :thumbup:

:rofl: my DH is like that, thats why i ''forgot'' to mention about me ordering the belly bar :haha: he only found out today when i was gettin into my comfies, he goes where the bloody hell have ya had that from :haha:

thanks for the compliments girls but i still feel a bit flabby :blush: 
af is still a no show :dohh:

i know todays the day im actually due on but normally i have cramps then the next day i come on but ive been having the cramps for the last 5 days :wacko:

i think its because ive been stressing about everything tho :D

hope everyones ok :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Hpyns- Congrats on being PUPO!! Cant wait for your OTD! rest up and lots of pma x

Princess- Very pretty belly bar! and i am waaay more bloated than that pic! ur belly is nice an flat! lol x

ST- Yes my mouth all healing up nicely thank you so managed steak for tea but chewed on the other side. DR going fine but i need to dr for 3wks and im on day 10 tomorrow so still a way to go. x

Traskey- Good luck with scan x

Chris- Good luck with your scan too x

Tinks- Are you getting excited now for starting soon? x

ST- I have had sooo many friends have IVF and some stuck rigid to a organic diet with tons of protein, no alcohol at all and no junk food at all and the cycles have failed and iv had friends who have enjoyed a cup of coffee and choc and had the odd glass wine and maccys an its worked... so really is down to nature and luck i think. I mean obviously we do what we can to encourage a positive result but aside from that, its in the lap of the gods i believe  i pray its BFPS all round soon! x

AFM- I had my 9th jab before an hurt a little but not too bad. Left side always bloody hurts!? xxx


----------



## princess_1991

oh and forgot to mention, 

st - im on a fruit and veg kick, not really avoiding anything other then red meat, only because apparently it causes cysts :shrug: weather its true or not i dunno, but im trying it lol

also im on my multi vits and folic acid, 

im considering doing the eat as if you were pregnant, i think that can only be a good thing, if its not healthy to eat while pregnant then it probably isnt fantastic to eat while trying to get pregnant :haha:

xx


----------



## Doodar

I'm just eating what I want in moderation. I tried the whole organic healthy eating, cutting out cola (dont drink coffee) and alcohol and It got me nowhere, so this time I'm going with the a little of what you fancy does you good. I do believe in the milk thing though and the brazil nuts, will be stocking up on these tomorrow. My friend had just had a sucessful IVF and her clinic told her to drink 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk a day.

Day 6 of stimms today and funnily enough left side hurt more than the right tonight, scan tomorrow for follie check, just hope we have some growing in there. Off work from tomorrow too so will be able to keep up on here hopefully.


----------



## rosababy

I love how fast this thread moves! It takes sooo long to catch up, since I'm on a different time zone than most...:wacko: Here we go...

Hope, good luck with the sniffs. I don't have to do nasal things which is good, because I'm afraid nothing would get up there like you said! 

Princess, I love the belly bar! I had to take mine out for my lap and just never put it back in. Which is fine, because I've been slowly gaining a few...:blush: I'd have to take it out when I get preggo anyway, so I just left it out. And what bloat?! :saywhat: Silly girl. :winkwink:

Hypns, YAY!!! 2 embies!! PUPO WITH TWINS!!!!! Take it easy and rest up. What is distended ovary? Sorry you're so uncomfortable. Heating pad?

Traskey, 2 more sleeps!!! come on ovaries! :happydance: At least your hot flashes are at 9. Mine are at 3 am! :wacko:


ST, I've been pushing the protein a lot. A fish or chicken for dinner every night, a protein shake after work, greek yogurt, lots of milk. I have heard the milk thing...I wonder if organic milk is okay? It has so much protein! I cut out alcohol before we started, and switched to mostly decaf. I do half-caff lattes and caff-free diet coke. LOTS of water, but then I always drink lots of water. The only thing I really need to be better about is fruits and veggies. Since I've been focusing so much on protein, I've slacked on the fruits/veg. The protein fills me up so much that I don't feel like I need all of my carrots at lunch or my apple or even a veg at dinner. :shrug:


Afm, did my own shot last night! I'm so proud of myself! :happydance:

Also, I need some encouragement for not going to the gym. I'm exhausted from work, still feel like I'm getting a cold (sore throat, run down, etc.) and just plain don't want to go work out. That's okay right? :blush:


----------



## Chris77

It's absolutely okay that you don't want to work out. But you may not be able to go by me......I hate working out and never do it. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: Hpyns is PUPO with twins! Hope the discomfort passes soon honey - rest up and get visualising :dust:

Loopylew - your elephant sounds lovely - look at us all loading ourselves up with GL charms - lets hope it works!

ST - I don't think i have good enough bladder control to be a teacher :lol: I had a dream last night that I got stuck on a teleconference and missed my sniff by 45 minutes! Of course in real life I'd just have to do it at my desk and hope no one asked what I was doing. Although I could just say decongestant I suppose&#8230;

Traskey - great tips! ok close other nostril , aim to the side (ooh which side, inside or outside) and tilt head back after. And I guess I'm supposed to sniff too - I think my con said to sniff but not too hard. It's weird because I've done nasal sprays before and been able to taste it in my throat - but with this nothing - which worries me that I'm not doing it right. It's like the nebuliser thing isn't tall enough for me to put my finger around and get it up my nostril :lol:

Can't believe your scan is tomorrow - that's come around so quickly (yet also so slowly for you I imagine!)

Tink - :lol: I was waiting for hubby in the reception at work yesterday and started to feel a bit warm and light headed so headed outside. One side of my brain was saying - oooh must be working - and the other said - after 3 sniffs? You're nuts it was just warm in there! Hope you put the stuff off until tomorrow - Just do it Maniana (sp) great tip!

ST - I read the food chapter in Zita's book and started making a list of foods to buy. Then noted she said no processed meat like bacon or sausages and no margarine..blah blah - I thought crikey if I listen to her I'll starve! I'm a terrible eater - I'll be great with kids because we can all eat the same tea, i.e. fish fingers and chips ;) I'm trying to eat more chicken for protein, fish for Omega 3 and getting my fruit fix via innocent smoothies! The dairy thing is always a weird one because we're supposed to need the calcium but milk does have yucky stuff in. I'm lactose intolerant so I have to have soya milk - but then people always say not to drink that either as they say it stops implantation (which hasn't been proved because people in countries that consume vast amounts of soy don't have increased infertility rates!)

Chriss77 - hello stranger :) Good luck for your u/s today!

Princess - any sign of the witch yet? How weird is it that after all these months of wishing her away we now need her to pay a visit!

AQ - was your jab ok? no more pain?

Doodar - good luck for your scan too - lots of scans today!

Rosa - :dance: for doing your own jab - you're my hero right now! And yes - its ok that you are not going to the gym, you have had a busy work day, you're getting a cold and you are also preparing your body to do something miraculous - so veg in front of the TV and make the most of it :)

AFM - just rummaged in the wardrobe and found an old pair of work trousers - they're from Gap just like the ones I was wearing yesterday - and they're the exact same size - yet the ones from yesterday I couldn't do the button up on, and these do up nicely and have a good inch of expanding room in the waist band - so maybe I'll be ok through the bloating and won't need to invest in mat pants just yet!


----------



## ~Hope~

ok - think that sniff worked - I can now taste the stuff! yuck...


----------



## schoolteacher

~Hope~ said:


> Rosa I totally agree with this! don't go to the gym if you don't feel like, do what you want to do! Also welldone on doing the jab! very impressed! I just won't be able to do it I think, will stick with DH doing it.....:thumbup:
> 
> AQ-your totally right about some people going the healthy route and others not and it not having any bearing on the results! I will just try my best with it I think but have the odd treat too. Different books do contradict though, as zita goes on about healthy food, organic meat etc whereas another book said to treat yourself to your favourite foods! which for me would be steak, chocs, ice-cream, pizza, fry ups etc :haha:
> 
> Hope-glad you think the sniffs are defo working now!
> 
> princess-Love what you said about Dh and the belly bar, I ordered my bracelet through Dh's paypal as I don't have paypal but didn't tell him! he,he!! he rang next day as confirmation had obviously been emailed to him and he was like 'Err have I brought a bracelet and forgotten about it'??? I was like yeah you brought it for me!!! I owned up in the end! Wahoo-free bracelet!!!xxx
> 
> Thank you everyone for the food tips and advice!!!xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Doodar- Bet your glad your off from tomorrow so you can rest an concentrate in what lies ahead. Almost there! x

Hope- My jab hurt a little last night as on the left side :-( how is your dr going? x

Rosa- Well done for doing your own shot! hope you arent getting any side effects x

Chris- I share your views on working out! haha. I do enjoy walking and using my wii fit but i hate the gym and anything too hectic  x

Princess, Traskey, Tinks and gang, hello to u all x

ST- Im loving your fave foods! throw some peanut butter, fish n chips and choc spread onto that for me too ;-) lol. I make sure i eat fruit and veg everyday and drink enough fluids but aside from that i am not strict at all. x

AFM- Its day 10 of dr today! almost 2wks done! yaaaay. Feeling a little more awake today too xxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: guys

very quick one for me as im off out, 

nope still no sign of AF and the cramps have stopped too :shrug: normally id have cramps right through to being on, im actually just confused now :haha:

DH keeps bugging me to take a test but i dont see the point, the odds of us ttc'ing for 2.5+ years then becoming pregnant ''hopefully'' the month before we start ivf would be astronomical, let alone impossible the state my tubes are in, plus i just know im not :blush: 

but he goes on and on, i just think we'd be wasteing money :dohh:

btw hope, i love your turtle ticker :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Doodar

Princess AF never arrives on time when your waiting on ivf, it's so bloody annoying. Maybe worth taking the test though hun. I've seen it happen many a time just before couples are about to embark on ivf, they get that much awaited BFP. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup:

AFM Just back from scan and have 12 follies all ranging from 9mm to 16mm with 10-12mm being the average. Clinic seem happy with my progress, although I would have liked more, god that sounds really selfish doesn't it. I should be happy that I have any at all. Back Sat for another scan and to see if any of the smaller follies have caught up.

Everyone around me seems to have a cold at the moment and I'm desperately trying to avoid them, but that means avoiding everyone including hubby. I've been walking round with a mask on and constantly using antibacterial hand gel. Do you think they would still do egg collection if you have a cold, I'm really worried about it.


----------



## princess_1991

Yay for your follies doodar, I know what you mean about the cold, I'm avoiding everyone, luckily DH hasn't got one yet but he always gets them so he'll be sleeping on the sofa bed if he gets one :haha: 

Also I'm not gunna do a test till I'm atleast 2 weeks late, hopefully I wont get to that but I don't wanna test yet, it's took me so long to not wanna test every month when we got referred for ivf and tbh I don't wanna go back to that and get my self all upset for the sake of another one in the hundreds of bfn's lol :blush: 

Xx


----------



## Chris77

Not alot going on I'm afraid. Dr. K said, "there aren't a ton" of follies but it's still very early and this is why they see patients early so he has time to adjust my meds. He's going to increase the doses (as long as my b/w comes back okay) and said there's still time. He said that after only 3 days of stimming, he didn't expect a whole lot.

But I still can't help but cry. I'm only on CD 4 and only on day 4 of stims but I just have myself so upset. :cry:


----------



## schoolteacher

Chris i didn't start til day 4 but when I go for scan tommorrow they have warned me several times to not worry if not much is happening yet as that can often be the case. It doesn't mean anything bad at this stage. Hope that helps because they really did stress it too me. x


----------



## Chris77

schoolteacher said:


> Chris i didn't start til day 4 but when I go for scan tommorrow they have warned me several times to not worry if not much is happening yet as that can often be the case. It doesn't mean anything bad at this stage. Hope that helps because they really did stress it too me. x

Helps IMMENSELY! I was almost in tears this morning. Thanks hun. :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Wow, things are moving quick on here again.

Just a quick post as I am about to do tea.

Doodar, 12 sounds very good to me :thumbup: I think I will be the same as you though :haha:

Chris, I am so sorry to read you are worried but at day 4 surely much cant have happend yet. PLease try not to get to upset. Have they increased your meds?

I have a question and it may sound really silly but what do we put in the sharps box. I know the needles but do the syrines and viles and swabs and that go in aswell??? Like I said porperly a dumb question :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

ST - I think the best way to eat would be to eat like you're pregnant, i.e. no nuts, raw eggs etc but also to nourish your body - and throw in a treat or three to cheer us up! Nice of hubby to buy you a bracelet ;)

AQ - DR is going ok - apart from the faff of the sniffs I don't think I have any symptoms/side effects&#8230;

Princess - hope the witch shows her face - although miracles do happen&#8230; I'm with you though I hate peeing money away with those sticks! I picked the turtle for my ticker for luck :)

Doodar - that sounds like a great harvest. So if the scan is ok Saturday will then do EC on Monday? Not sure about EC on a cold&#8230;

Chris - don't be blue honey - I don't even get a scan until Day 8 of stims and then the Consultant said she'd expect me to stim for up to a week after that before EC!

AFM - just grabbing some dinner before going for my first hypno session :)


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - GL at your hypno session, let us know how you get on :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Tinks85 said:


> Chris, I am so sorry to read you are worried but at day 4 surely much cant have happend yet. PLease try not to get to upset. Have they increased your meds?
> 
> :

I'm waiting for the nurse to call me. He's definitely increasing my meds (if my hormone levels are okay) She should be calling me any minute.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

I spoke with my RE today, and she told me a few interesting things. She said my body produces higher than normal (for my age) levels of lut. hormone, so the Menopur may have contributed to the small number of eggs maturing (4 of 7, only 2 were strong enough for transfer). She also mentioned that my follicles were of good size but needed more time to mature. So changes for me are:

No Menopur, Lupron instead (+GonalF like last time)
Transfer 38 hours after trigger, instead of 36 hours

I was also happily surprised when she told me I was in a position to start back on bcp tonight for 3 weeks, along with Lupron in a week or so, followed by my period, Gonal F, trigger, etc...

What this means is I DO NOT have to wait 1-2-3 months before starting IVF again. I'm in a good place. Fortunately I am in a good place emotionally. It's early in this process and I'm blessed with good insurance, so I am staying optimistic and putting all things in perspective.

Thanks to everyone. I'm hoping you're all feeling good about where you are in your process right now :0)
xx


----------



## Tinks85

4ever - Thats fantastic news that you can get going again so soon :thumbup: You must feel so much better knowing where you stand.

Whats lut hormone??? Dont think I have heard of that one.


----------



## Hpyns4life

I always get so far behind in the thread! Follies growing, jabbings going great, sniffing getting better... nice work ladies!!

PUPO with twins sounds so lovely :wohoo:

Distended ovary means that it's still swollen and enlarged from producing so many follicles so it aches and burns. u/s showed it was enlarged so no worries about anything like twisting going on.

Oh, I talked with FS about drinking water after ER and he said that you can drink water like normal and you should only refrain from it if you are overstimmulated. He said it's important to keep your electrolyte levels up so salty soup or Pedialyte is good. He said Gatorade wasn't as good because it didn't really have electrolytes in it. As far as diet: A healthy balanced diet is best. Avoid: sugar, caffeine, spicy foods, greasy foods, raw egg or fish, and processed meats like bologna.


----------



## schoolteacher

That's great news foreveryoung!xx

Chris-glad you are feeling better after this morning! 

AFM-I will be interested to see what has been happening at tommorrows scan after 4 days of stimms. I'm now just starting to feel a dull ache on both sides, like an ov pain but duller. I have been drinking tonnes of water but still had headaches for 2 days now....boo hoo! work was an effort today I'm very tired.... x

Hope-after all my talk about eating healthy we are having a sticky toffee pudding for dessert!!! oops!!!! that's what happens when you pop into the supermarket for some bread! 

Tinks-I think you can put it all in the sharps bin probably-though I didn't put the wrappers in. I have been putting in the needle and syringes and I guess when i finish the vial tonight that could go in too. It just gets incinerated so I don't think it matters. 

I didn't get any swabs/alcohol wipes even though it says to use them in the instructions. so haven't been wiping the area or anything! hope thats ok! It's not like we touch the needle though so I can't see germs getting in....

Hope -let us know how the hypno goes, I would like to try it. x

Hi trask, princess, AQ, risa, doodar, zowiey, delly, hypns, and everyone else!x


----------



## 4everyoung

Tinks85 said:


> 4ever - Thats fantastic news that you can get going again so soon :thumbup: You must feel so much better knowing where you stand.
> 
> Whats lut hormone??? Dont think I have heard of that one.

Thanks, Tinks. I abbreviated for lutenizing hormone which, according to wikipedia :) is:
Luteinizing hormone (LH, also known as lutropin[1]) is a hormone produced by the anterior pituitary gland. In females, an acute rise of LH called the LH surge triggers ovulation[2] and development of the corpus luteum. In males, where LH had also been called interstitial cell-stimulating hormone (ICSH),[3] it stimulates Leydig cell production of testosterone.[4] It acts synergistically with FSH.

Seems like a good one to have working while TTC! At least I've got something going right!!! :dance:


----------



## rosababy

~Hope~ said:


> Rosa - :dance: for doing your own jab - you're my hero right now! And yes - its ok that you are not going to the gym, you have had a busy work day, you're getting a cold and you are also preparing your body to do something miraculous - so veg in front of the TV and make the most of it :)
> 
> AFM - just rummaged in the wardrobe and found an old pair of work trousers - they're from Gap just like the ones I was wearing yesterday - and they're the exact same size - yet the ones from yesterday I couldn't do the button up on, and these do up nicely and have a good inch of expanding room in the waist band - so maybe I'll be ok through the bloating and won't need to invest in mat pants just yet!

Thanks, hope! and thanks for saying it's okay to not go to the gym. :blush: I just want to rest. Yay for not having to spend money on new pants! I found some old "fat pants" in the attic and brought them out. Didn't make me too happy, but it's only temporary.

AQ, actually not feeling many side effects. Just exhausted, but that could be because it's the beginning of a school year and I'm starting to feel sick. :shrug: Some cramps, but I'm supposed to get AF any day now...a little bitchy but not too bad. (I wish I could blame it on the meds!) :haha:

Doodar, 12 follies sounds good! If the clinic is happy, then you should be happy. Try not to feel down...:hugs: That's a great number! Make sure to rest lots, ask your doc about zinc or something, to keep your immunity system strong through the cold season.

Chris, I'm SURE your ovaries will do better, it's only day 4. Give them some time. If doc wasn't upset, then that's fine. You can can always stim for a bit longer, or up the dosage.

Tinks, I've just been putting the needles in. Mine are insulin needles, that do not detach from the syringe, so I just put the whole thing in. :shrug: Wipes, swabs, etc. i just throw away.

4everyoung, Is menopur the stimming drug? I'll be on that as well as Bravelle. I'm on lupron now, as a DR drug, I believe. Glad she has a plan! Now they know what to do and hopefully it'll work magic for you! And it's AWESOME that you don't have to wait very long! :happydance:

Hpyns4life, thanks for checking your doc for us. Glad I don't have to stop drinking water altogether! :wacko:

Afm, now I'm waiting for AF to come. Can't start my stimming until I do. I'm supposed to start stimming Monday, and AF was due anytime from Tuesday on, so here I am....:coffee: The problem is if I get it today or tomorrow, I have a scan tomorrow. :sick: Oh well, not my problem. :haha: Hopefully I won't have to push back my stimming.


----------



## Traskey

~Hope~ said:


> Traskey - great tips! ok close other nostril , aim to the side (ooh which side, inside or outside) and tilt head back after. And I guess I'm supposed to sniff too - I think my con said to sniff but not too hard. It's weird because I've done nasal sprays before and been able to taste it in my throat - but with this nothing - which worries me that I'm not doing it right. It's like the nebuliser thing isn't tall enough for me to put my finger around and get it up my nostril :lol:

Aim to the outside Hope. Hope it works and yes, sniff at the same time!



~Hope~ said:


> ok - think that sniff worked - I can now taste the stuff! yuck...

Yay, it worked. Gross isn't it?



rosababy said:


> Also, I need some encouragement for not going to the gym. I'm exhausted from work, still feel like I'm getting a cold (sore throat, run down, etc.) and just plain don't want to go work out. That's okay right? :blush:

It's absolutely ok not to go to the gym if you aren't feeling up to it. Everything I have read said to rest as much as possible. 



Doodar said:


> AFM Just back from scan and have 12 follies all ranging from 9mm to 16mm with 10-12mm being the average. Clinic seem happy with my progress, although I would have liked more, god that sounds really selfish doesn't it. I should be happy that I have any at all. Back Sat for another scan and to see if any of the smaller follies have caught up.
> 
> Do you think they would still do egg collection if you have a cold, I'm really worried about it.

12 follies, that's great Doodar. It never hurts to want more but 12 sounds like a good number to me :D I think they'll still do EC if you have a cold :)



Chris77 said:


> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> Chris i didn't start til day 4 but when I go for scan tommorrow they have warned me several times to not worry if not much is happening yet as that can often be the case. It doesn't mean anything bad at this stage. Hope that helps because they really did stress it too me. x
> 
> Helps IMMENSELY! I was almost in tears this morning. Thanks hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww, i'm sorry to read that Chris. I hope you are feeling a little better now.



4everyoung said:


> Hi All--
> 
> I spoke with my RE today, and she told me a few interesting things. She said my body produces higher than normal (for my age) levels of lut. hormone, so the Menopur may have contributed to the small number of eggs maturing (4 of 7, only 2 were strong enough for transfer). She also mentioned that my follicles were of good size but needed more time to mature. So changes for me are:
> 
> No Menopur, Lupron instead (+GonalF like last time)
> Transfer 38 hours after trigger, instead of 36 hours
> 
> I was also happily surprised when she told me I was in a position to start back on bcp tonight for 3 weeks, along with Lupron in a week or so, followed by my period, Gonal F, trigger, etc...
> 
> What this means is I DO NOT have to wait 1-2-3 months before starting IVF again. I'm in a good place. Fortunately I am in a good place emotionally. It's early in this process and I'm blessed with good insurance, so I am staying optimistic and putting all things in perspective.
> 
> Thanks to everyone. I'm hoping you're all feeling good about where you are in your process right now :0)
> xx

Oooooooooo, good news, that's fab :) Glad you have a way forward and don't have to wait too long to start again.



africaqueen said:


> Morning girls
> 
> AFM- Its day 10 of dr today! almost 2wks done! yaaaay. Feeling a little more awake today too xxx

That's an improvement! Yay :dance:


----------



## Traskey

Princess, hope that :witch: get's here soon for you. I think I might have buckled on the testing by now. In fact, I know I would have buckled by now :haha:

AFM, my one and only follie scan tomorrow. Please let there be some decent sized follies in there[-o&lt;


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Rosa- My major side effect of dr is exhaustion so think its part and parcel of it x

Princess- Hope that AF shows soon if your not pregnant but maybe u are ;-) GL x

Traskey- Ooh good luck with follie count tomorrow! hope there are lots x

Tinks- Hope all is well with u and u are preparing for dr x

4everyoung- glad u had positive news and that u can start again soon. Keep focused and strong and it will happen for you soon x

Chris- Day 4 is only early so dont worry! all will work out fine x

Hpyns- Strange that the advise u to not drink much water if overstimulated as my clinic advises 2-3litres of water if there is signs of OHSS... x

Doodar- Great news on follies! x

Hi to all the other ladies x

AFM- Im on day 11 of dr tomorrow! cant believe how fast time is going! will soon be my baseline scan on 4th oct! i am emotionally worn out tho tbh. Roll on EC/ET. I also got AF today which is a relief and could be the last one for 9mths!! aaah i pray so xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

africaqueen said:


> Hpyns- Strange that the advise u to not drink much water if overstimulated as my clinic advises 2-3litres of water if there is signs of OHSS... x

I didn't delve too deep into it since I was not over stimulated, but I was concerned about drinking water after ER since some ladies had mentioned they had been told to only drink tomato juice or gatorade. So that's what my FS told me, keep hydrated, don't hold your urine, and make sure to get enough salt. The second day after ER was the worst for me. My ovary burned pretty bad and having a full bladder made it worse. But my the 3rd day and ET day, my ovaries were feeling just achy and it was manageable. I've been really thirsty and hungry since the transfer and going to the bathroom incredibly frequently. Make sure you ladies have at least 2 days off after ET so you can rest up and do absolutely nothing while the little embies relax and implant :hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hpyns4life said:


> I always get so far behind in the thread! Follies growing, jabbings going great, sniffing getting better... nice work ladies!!
> 
> PUPO with twins sounds so lovely :wohoo:
> 
> Distended ovary means that it's still swollen and enlarged from producing so many follicles so it aches and burns. u/s showed it was enlarged so no worries about anything like twisting going on.
> 
> Oh, I talked with FS about drinking water after ER and he said that you can drink water like normal and you should only refrain from it if you are overstimmulated. He said it's important to keep your electrolyte levels up so salty soup or Pedialyte is good. He said Gatorade wasn't as good because it didn't really have electrolytes in it. As far as diet: A healthy balanced diet is best. Avoid: sugar, caffeine, spicy foods, greasy foods, raw egg or fish, and processed meats like bologna.

Good luck! I hope you are feeling all right!

Thanks for sharing the list of foods...sounds good to me :)


----------



## 4everyoung

rosababy said:


> ~Hope~ said:
> 
> 
> Rosa - :dance: for doing your own jab - you're my hero right now! And yes - its ok that you are not going to the gym, you have had a busy work day, you're getting a cold and you are also preparing your body to do something miraculous - so veg in front of the TV and make the most of it :)
> 
> AFM - just rummaged in the wardrobe and found an old pair of work trousers - they're from Gap just like the ones I was wearing yesterday - and they're the exact same size - yet the ones from yesterday I couldn't do the button up on, and these do up nicely and have a good inch of expanding room in the waist band - so maybe I'll be ok through the bloating and won't need to invest in mat pants just yet!
> 
> Thanks, hope! and thanks for saying it's okay to not go to the gym. :blush: I just want to rest. Yay for not having to spend money on new pants! I found some old "fat pants" in the attic and brought them out. Didn't make me too happy, but it's only temporary.
> 
> AQ, actually not feeling many side effects. Just exhausted, but that could be because it's the beginning of a school year and I'm starting to feel sick. :shrug: Some cramps, but I'm supposed to get AF any day now...a little bitchy but not too bad. (I wish I could blame it on the meds!) :haha:
> 
> Doodar, 12 follies sounds good! If the clinic is happy, then you should be happy. Try not to feel down...:hugs: That's a great number! Make sure to rest lots, ask your doc about zinc or something, to keep your immunity system strong through the cold season.
> 
> Chris, I'm SURE your ovaries will do better, it's only day 4. Give them some time. If doc wasn't upset, then that's fine. You can can always stim for a bit longer, or up the dosage.
> 
> Tinks, I've just been putting the needles in. Mine are insulin needles, that do not detach from the syringe, so I just put the whole thing in. :shrug: Wipes, swabs, etc. i just throw away.
> 
> 4everyoung, Is menopur the stimming drug? I'll be on that as well as Bravelle. I'm on lupron now, as a DR drug, I believe. Glad she has a plan! Now they know what to do and hopefully it'll work magic for you! And it's AWESOME that you don't have to wait very long! :happydance:
> 
> Hpyns4life, thanks for checking your doc for us. Glad I don't have to stop drinking water altogether! :wacko:
> 
> Afm, now I'm waiting for AF to come. Can't start my stimming until I do. I'm supposed to start stimming Monday, and AF was due anytime from Tuesday on, so here I am....:coffee: The problem is if I get it today or tomorrow, I have a scan tomorrow. :sick: Oh well, not my problem. :haha: Hopefully I won't have to push back my stimming.Click to expand...

Thank you! I Menopur is a Lut. producing drug...not sure the exact definition of "stimming" though I should because everyone here uses it :) What's a DR drug? Thanks!


----------



## 4everyoung

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Rosa- My major side effect of dr is exhaustion so think its part and parcel of it x
> 
> Princess- Hope that AF shows soon if your not pregnant but maybe u are ;-) GL x
> 
> Traskey- Ooh good luck with follie count tomorrow! hope there are lots x
> 
> Tinks- Hope all is well with u and u are preparing for dr x
> 
> 4everyoung- glad u had positive news and that u can start again soon. Keep focused and strong and it will happen for you soon x
> 
> Chris- Day 4 is only early so dont worry! all will work out fine x
> 
> Hpyns- Strange that the advise u to not drink much water if overstimulated as my clinic advises 2-3litres of water if there is signs of OHSS... x
> 
> Doodar- Great news on follies! x
> 
> Hi to all the other ladies x
> 
> AFM- Im on day 11 of dr tomorrow! cant believe how fast time is going! will soon be my baseline scan on 4th oct! i am emotionally worn out tho tbh. Roll on EC/ET. I also got AF today which is a relief and could be the last one for 9mths!! aaah i pray so xxx


Thank you! :0) Isn't it great when you get AF when you WANT to in order to get started! Best to you xx


----------



## rosababy

4everyoung said:


> Thank you! I Menopur is a Lut. producing drug...not sure the exact definition of "stimming" though I should because everyone here uses it :) What's a DR drug? Thanks!

I guess stimming means stimulating, as in the ovaries, and DR is down regging, which means...um...shutting down the ovaries before they bring them up with the stimming. I guess. :shrug:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hypnotherapy session last night was lovely - sooo relaxing. I started seeing this lady when I first starting TTCing to help with my throwing up phobia and she told me that on an anxiety scale of 1 to 10 I was about an 8 and having panic attacks regularly throughout the day and the night. So weird that I thought I was normal, but within weeks of starting the sessions I stopped having the panic attacks and found out what normal really felt like. Turns out my IBS was anxiety related too because that cleared up at the same time. I'm waffling - but what I'm trying to say is Hypno works!

I went to see her last week to talk through what would happen during the cycle and then last night she started the "treatment". We had a chat about how I was feeling now I've started DR, and what positive thoughts I wanted to maintain over the next week. She said that I looked really relaxed and happy! For the actual hypno session she talked me through a relaxation visualisation and then when I felt so relaxed I could have fallen asleep she told my subconscious how well I was doing, what a wonderful journey I was on and that if I start to feel differences in my body it's a good thing as it means the drugs are working and I should have a little secret smile and continue to be relaxed and excited.

Afterwards I did my 8pm sniff in the car before coming home - and realised that I do feel really relaxed and happy and that I want to maintain that feeling. It's weird because the me two years ago would be completely freaked out by what's happening!

Chris - glad to hear they're increasing your meds. Stay positive and picture those little follicles growing :dust:

Stacy - it's so good to hear that your RE has answers, and new plans, and that you can start again so soon! 

Hpyns - thanks for the info on what to eat and drink after ET. I think 2 days bed rest is definitely on the agenda just to recover and let my body focus on supporting the embryo. Hope you're starting to feel less sore and uncomfortable.

ST - Sticky Toffee pudding? I LOVE sticky toffee pudding&#8230; hmm now I may have to throw some in the trolley when we got to ASDA tonight :lol: I didn't get any alcohol wipes in my drug kit either - just cotton wool pads to put on the site after to mop up any blood. It just said to wash hands and dry on a paper towel and then do the jabbing. GL for your scan today!

Rosa - I have a box of Fat Clothes in the attic but I'm pretty sure they were all tops, not bottoms, and I really really don't want to open that box :lol: Any sign of the witch? I'm so glad I don't have to have a baseline scan during AF - but I'm sure the nurses are used to it&#8230; FX stimming stays on schedule! You're right about the stimming and down regging :thumbup:

Traskey - Ah I was aiming to the inside - will switch to the outside today. My hypno lady explained how the whole nasal spray thing works last night and how the capillaries in your nose take in the drugs. :dust: for your scan today too.

AQ - Hurrah on the last :witch: visit for at least 9 months!

:wave: if I missed you.

AFM - I've woken up the last couple of days an hour before I need to get up absolutely starving - had to eat extra cereal today so I may need to invest in those fat pants sooner than expected after all! :lol:

Lots of scans today - so good luck and fingers crossed for you all. Think this is apt for today:

*I willingly release old thinking patterns based on fear and self-doubt. I allow new ones based on love and self-confidence.*


----------



## Traskey

I'm heading off to work so apologise for the lack of personals. Will catch up later.

Shamelessly copied from my journal :blush:

Good morning,

Well I have good news and not so good news. Good news first, I have 15 follicles, 8 on one side and 7 on the other . One side is going great guns and has some follicles that are 18, 17, 15, 12, 11, 10 mm. The other side though is not so good. The largest I think was 9 and there were a lot of little ones. She thinks it likely that we won't be doing egg collection on Monday and that they'll have me in for another scan and keep me stimming until Tuesday or Wednesday. 

The really little ones they don't think will be good enough to use so they want as many bigger ones as they can. 15mm is viable but they like 18+mm. All the consultants get together after lunch and review the scans and decide what to do. So we should know later this afternoon exactly when we'll egg collect. They grow 2mm a day usually. They'd like at least 4 of them to be big enough before egg collection.

I'm a little disappointed but I know that hopefully a few more days of stims will give us some more viable eggs to use. Stupid body, i'd rather it spent the energy growing less than having lots of useless little ones. It did produce a nice endometrium though of 12mm which was perfect.


----------



## princess_1991

Well girls af arrived today:happydance:

She's turned up with a bit of a vengeance, got REALLY bad cramps when I don't normally have any :dohh: think I need to invest in a hot water bottle, just strange how this cycle is nothing like any of the others :shrug:

Anyway, DH is gunna go get the form from the doctors today weather it's done or not, then I can get it faxed and atleast make an appointment, 

Sorry for the lack of personals girl, really not feeling myself today, found out last night fil might have cancer and I've been up half the night with DH stressed out his head so I'm off for a kip 

Hope alls well with everyone and hope the injecting ec/et are all going to plan

Xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Traskey said:


> I'm heading off to work so apologise for the lack of personals. Will catch up later.
> 
> Shamelessly copied from my journal :blush:
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> Well I have good news and not so good news. Good news first, I have 15 follicles, 8 on one side and 7 on the other . One side is going great guns and has some follicles that are 18, 17, 15, 12, 11, 10 mm. The other side though is not so good. The largest I think was 9 and there were a lot of little ones. She thinks it likely that we won't be doing egg collection on Monday and that they'll have me in for another scan and keep me stimming until Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> The really little ones they don't think will be good enough to use so they want as many bigger ones as they can. 15mm is viable but they like 18+mm. All the consultants get together after lunch and review the scans and decide what to do. So we should know later this afternoon exactly when we'll egg collect. They grow 2mm a day usually. They'd like at least 4 of them to be big enough before egg collection.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed but I know that hopefully a few more days of stims will give us some more viable eggs to use. Stupid body, i'd rather it spent the energy growing less than having lots of useless little ones. It did produce a nice endometrium though of 12mm which was perfect.


Don't get too discouraged! Remember, it only takes one!!! :0) Baby dust to you!
xx


----------



## Doodar

Trask you got some nice size follies there hun, don't get too discouraged, the smaller ones can always catch up. you'll be amazed how fast they can grow. I had quite a few last time at 9mm and they caught up towards the end. 12mm lining is great hun, mine was 9mm yesterday so 12 is really great :thumbup:
I have lots of little follies too which the nurse said were too small to measure but she did say that they can catch up.:thumbup:

Princess Yay!! for AF :happydance: so sorry about your FIL though how awful :hugs:

Day 8 of stimms for me tonight and back for scan tomorrow, can't wait to see how my follies are doing :happydance:


----------



## mmgritten

Trasky, I only had 5 follicles mature at the time of retrival after 14 days of stimming. I am now 6 weeks pregnant with one healthy bean! Don't worry everything will be fine:)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Hope everyone is ok. Good luck for scan doodar, princess i hope the witch eases off on you, hello to everyone else x

Sorry for short post, i am on another planet today girls. Head been so spaced out, eyesight funny and felt dizzy, AF is causing me agony so been writihing round in bed all afternoon and ended up taking some painkillers and getting asleep for 2hrs thankfully. My poor tummy is so bloated and like a pin cushion and tonights jab is on the left so will hurt :-( just want my mum to give me a big hug but had to make do with snuggling up with her fleece dressing gown as still smells of her perfume. This treatment is draining me both physically and mentally today. Roll on starting stimms xxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls,

quick one to just drop in and say spoke to doctors, letters been sent, not to impressed as i wanted to fax it to get it there quicker but its done now :thumbup:

hopefully will properly start on my ivf journey soon :happydance:

xx


----------



## Chris77

Oh ladies....I have 10 follies all are too small but am only on day 5 of stims. Hoping they'll grow and there will be more!


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - Sorry you are feeling so poor and menatally drained :hugs::hugs::hugs: your mum will be watching over, remember that :hugs:

Princess - great news about the form, lets hope things get going now :thumbup: And yay for AF :thumbup:

Chris - I am sure your follies will grow, 10 is great.

Doodar - GL tomorrow, will be eager for an update.

Traskey - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 15 :happydance::happydance::happydance: you must feel realieved now. Allt hat worrying that you would produce enough follies :haha:

Hope - Glad your hypno session went well. I must say it does all sound so interesting. Well done you for over coming all your anxieties. Dont worry about eating to much, i guess we have to do what our bodies are telling us.

Hi to everyone, I am so sorry for not doing all peronals but I can only view the last page when typing a reply and cant remember wat everyone put :dohh:

AFM - Not feeling to great. I am having to come off some medication before treatment, I have reduced it slowly by about 60% but thought I would have a bit extra time during DR to reduce the rest. As I am not DR and going straight to stimming I have gone cold turkey and I am feeling it. Headaches, sickness, dizzyness, tiredness. Its not too bad as it comes and goes but think I will bein bed early tonight. Still really excited about stimming next week though :happydance::happydance::happydance: As long as witchy poos arrives on time, she is due tomorrow.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!
Well scan went well today I have 10 follies on the right ovary and 'loads, more than 10' on the left ovary! So over 20 in total.(the high amount is due to pcos) but im still pleased! he just measured the largest which was 19mm. The ones on the left seemed a lot smaller than the right but he didn't actually measure those ones. My lining is 8.8mm so happy with that after 4 days stimms. My drugs dosage has stayed the same (Gonal F 150iu) and have also been given cetrocide to stop premature ovulation so on 2 injections a day now, one AM one PM. OMG THE CETROCIDE IS A BITCH!! the nurse did the first one becasue its a pain to mix, it stings going in but after she said it would be like a bee sting and would sting and itch and swell! and it does!! took about 3 hrs to go down so I look forward to that when I'm half asleep in the morning-not!!!!
next scan tues!x

Trask-fab news about 15 follies, well done you! :)

princess-yay for form being sent off!!

AQ-I never though about the fact that my last AF could have ben my last for a while, that is a really cool thought!! Are you feeling any better? you poor thing what a rubbish day!

hope-glad you feel positive about the hypno it sounds really affective!!

doodar-your doing so well!

Tinks-i hope your cold turkey side affects don't last too long!


----------



## Chris77

Fantastic with the follie number, schoolteacher! :thumbup:

I'm only at 10 follies that are small after 4 days of stimming. Feeling pretty depressed about it but hey, I'm told that alot can happen in 2-3 days so we'll see.


----------



## Chris77

Clinic called...on same dose of medicine....300 Follistim and 2 Menopur. I thought it would increase since there's only 10 follies and they're small. :shrug: But, I'm not a doctor....and thank God for that as I'd kill everyone! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Doodar

Princess yay! for form at least things are on the move now :thumbup:

AQ heres a hug for you, I know its not off your mum but hope it helps :hugs:

Tinks so sorry your feeling poo! I hope AF arrives on time for you, it would be great to have you not far behind, cant wait for you to start stimming :happydance:

ST wow 19mm at day 4 and 20 follies is great, well done :thumbup: Cetrotide is a killer isnt it. It burns like mad, hate it!

Chris 10 follies is a good number hun for 4 days of stimming. I think you'll be surprised how quickly they catch up and the longer they cook the better, maybe they will keep you on same dose but just stimm for longer. Try to relax hun ,easier said than done I know, big hugs for you too :hugs:

:hi::hi: to everyone else.


----------



## rosababy

Hope, where do you live? you're always the first one to post in the morning, and it's 2 something in the morning for me! Glad your hypnotherapy is going well. I think stress impacts fertility so much, so this is great for you!

princess, so sorry you have such bad cramps. Heating pads help a LOT. I literally walk around all over the place with mine on when AF comes! Sorry you're not feeling yourself, and VERY sorry to hear about your fil. :hugs: 



mmgritten said:


> Trasky, I only had 5 follicles mature at the time of retrival after 14 days of stimming. I am now 6 weeks pregnant with one healthy bean! Don't worry everything will be fine:)

This is great to hear! Very encouraging for us, and congrats to you!

AQ,
sorry you're feeling bad today, too. Heating pad, some comfort food, and a good funny movie. :hugs: My heart goes out to you, hun.

Chris, come on follies, grow!!! :happydance: How many more days of stimming for you?


Tinks, i'm still waiting for af, too, in order to start stimming. When are you scheduled to start stimming? Sorry you're feeling bad. :hugs: Maybe a little caffeine will help with the headaches? 

ST, that's great! Sorry the cetrocide is hard. ouch! how long do you have to take that med? does icing it afterwards help? like a bee sting, it should...

Afm, I woke up with MAJOR af cramps. Nauseating cramps...I took some aleve and felt better immediately. However, no af yet. I was SURE she'd show up within minutes of waking up, like she always does, but here I am almost dinner time and still nothing. :wacko: 3 days late. And no, there is no way I'm preggo. 

My scan went fine. Doc said all is quiet, and I start stimming on Monday. Assuming AF comes, that is. 

Pulled pork in the crock pot...smells SO good! I might have dh make me a waffle for dessert. :cake: Yum!! Time to catch up on some tv from this week. Grays anatomy!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Chris-I definately think your follies have pelnty of time to get to optimum size!

Doodar-yeah the cetrocide does burn! does it come up in a lump for you? I have to have it for 5 days including today!x

Rosa- the nurse mentioned icing it afterwards so I might try that this wekend as im not at work! where in usa do you live? what is the time difference from uk do you know? Did you mean it was 2am when you posted? because its almost 10pm here! I was just thinking the other day how cool it is to be forum friends with ladies on the other side of the atlantic!-and yet we are all going through the same thing! xxx


----------



## Traskey

MMgritten, thanks for stopping in and sharing about the follicles. That helps a lot, truly. Congratulations on your pregnancy, that's wonderful news. 

AQ, you don't sound like you're having a good day at all. Pain is awful and i'm sure your mum is there with you in spirit.

Princess, yay for the :witch: turning up! So pleased DH paperwork is all done. You will be on your way soon :dance:

Chris, I may have 15 but after 11 days a lot of them are still small. I wouldn't worry too much if you're on day 4 :hugs:

ST, wow on that egg count! Especially after only a few days. Sorry that the drug is a nasty though :hugs:

Tinks, I had to come off some medication before starting my IVF. Controlled drugs that helped me function but seriously bad for any baby or pregnancy. The cold turkey was one of the worst things I have ever been through. I know how you must feel right now and it's not pleasant at all. Hope it eases off soon for you :hugs:

Doodar, thanks for the support. How are you feeling?

Rosa, come on :witch: show your face for once so you can start your meds on Monday. Pulled pork sounds yummy!

AFM, call from OFU and no egg collection Monday but come in for another scan. Just as the nurse thought. Grow little eggies!


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh thats good news trask about monday (even though its annoying having to wait longer!) as it gives your eggies more time to grow, grow, grow!!!!xxx


----------



## rosababy

ST, i"m in Virginia, just outside of washington dc. we're on eastern time. I meant that Hope's posts always say they were posted at 2 am my time, so I wondered where she was from. It's totally cool to have friends from all over the place! 

Traskey, so do you think you'll know when your retrieval will be on monday? Did they give you any idea of when it will be? not long, either way! :happydance:

And yes, the pork will be delicious! It smells sooooo good, and it's driving us nuts because we're starving but it's not ready yet! :hissy:


----------



## Doodar

ST yeah it does come up in a lump, I get a rash with it too and it itches. I had to take it for 8 days last time, Hoping will get away with 7 this time round because they started me on it on day 6 instead of day 5.

Trask good luck for Monday hun. Got a feeling I will be back Monday for another scan too. I reckon we might triggering around the same time :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

I'm wondering if anyone else has to take the following supplements:

Ginko
dexamethasone
N-acetyl Cysteine 

I just wondered why I'm going to be taking them. I trust my RE, but just curious...


----------



## Chris77

Rosababy, I've never heard of those supplements. :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

Does anyone know if I can grow more follicles and have them mature enough by next weekend? My 10 follies are making me depressed. :cry:


----------



## Doodar

Rosa I'm on dexamethasone, it's a steroid to lower your immune system :thumbup:

Chris yep you can absolutley grow more follies by next weekend, but I wouldn't worry hun. You got plenty of time to cook up some eggs and like I say the longer they take the better, less chance of popping before they should and less chance of ohss.


----------



## Tinks85

ST - Glad you scan went well, you do have loads of follies :thumbup: We ar on the same drugs. I am s**ting myself about the cetrotide now :haha: The nurse never mentioned what they injections would feel like. I have 7 of them and may need another one or 2 depends how long I stim for. Is it fairly easy to mix and all that? How are you feeling?

chris - I guess we just have to trust our Dr, I am sure you still ave plenty of time to gorw some big juicey eggys :thumbup:

Doodar - The cetrotide hurts you as well, yikesssssss. So could you be having your trigger shot on Monday?? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Rosababy - Glad your scan went well also. Your dinner last night sounds yummy :thumbup: Sorry witchy poos is a no show and you are having cramps. She must be on her way hun, fx :hugs::hugs: I haven't heard of those suplaments :shrug: As long as AF shows this weekend I should start stimming either Monday or Tuesday, no sign yet :growlmad: You are right, less caffine wont be helping either, thanks :kiss:

Taskey - I have everything crossed for your scan on Monday, I am sur you eggys are growing just lovely. Its tough coming of but it will all be worth for sure. May as well be swalling smarties only having ibrus and parcetamol for pain relief :haha: the ibrus do help my headaches somewhat though. How are you hun?

AFM - I am feeling more brighter this morning, didn't sleep to well and got up at 6am but feeling better than yesterday. No sign of the witch yet :shrug: Please show this morning, please :wacko:


----------



## schoolteacher

FX for your AF tinks!! I'm so sorry if I have worried you about the cetrotide! I know yoh will be fine because it's just another thing that we gotta do! Its a bit fiddly to mix, but fine once you have done it once. The injection is ok, slighty more stingy than gonalf (gonalf is a breeze barely leaves a mark and doesn't hurt if done on my right side!), afterwards it stings and burns and comes up in a lump. Today it looks more like a rash like doodar mentioned. DH didnt do it as well as the nurse, because this is the first injection I have had so far that has bled and I can see a bruise coming under the rash! but honestly in the grand scheme of things its fine!! we just have to put up with this things!

Trask-fingers crossed for you on monday you will find out when your gonna trigger! I will find out tues I hope and hope if im ready then ec will be friday!x

Rosa-was your pork yummy? Im from cambridge which is in 'east anglia' so east england:)
I'm typing this at 9.50am so you can see what time that says for you!
For that first supplement did you mean gingkyo? I think its for circulation?x

Chris-they will grow! I think trask said by 2mm every day? Like doodar said you still have plenty of time. With me (as doodar also mentioned) having lots of follies due to pcos puts me at a huge risk from ohss! eek! 

morning everyone else!


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone

I totally flaked out early last night. Was so tired and with only 4 hours sleep the night before I could have fallen asleep mid sentence :haha: 

*Rosa*, if the scan is ok Monday then we think egg collection will be Wednesday or Thursday. We need to go back Monday anyway as we'll be out of stimming drugs by then. We had to get more yesterday as they give you enough thinking we'd have stopped last night. 

Not heard of those supplements, sorry.

How was your pulled pork? Had that when I was visiting my american sis and it was lovely! I also love monkey bread mmmmm.

*Doodar*, yay, we can egg collect at the same time. You are scanning again on Monday? Grow follies grow for you too!

*Tinks, *come on witchy! Any news yet. I am just on paracetomol now and it's a real drop from Fentanyl (morphine). I miss my painkillers :haha: Baby comes first though so we suck it up. I used to say the same to DH about them being as much use as a smartie and they don't taste as good.

*Chris*, you can grow more follies. Don't panic. Do you still have another week of stimming?

*ST*, those shots don't sound much fun. Glad I don't have those. Lots of egg collections this week then. 

*Hi to AQ, Princess, Stacey, Delly and anyone i've missed with morning brain!*


----------



## Chris77

Traskey said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 
> *Chris*, you can grow more follies. Don't panic. Do you still have another week of stimming?
> 
> ]

Not sure...we didnt' really discuss how long I'd be stimming. I have a 9/30 approximate date of EC. So, I'm assuming they'll push it back to 10/1 or 10/2 if need be.

I started stims on Monday....so today is the 6th full day.


----------



## rosababy

The pulled pork was YUMMY!!! I've made it before, and it's always yummy. Not much to it, either. I get a little packet of spices specially for pulled pork, add ketchup (very american! :haha:) brown sugar, apple cider vinegar, and pour it over the pork. 8 hours later, pull the pork apart with forks, and heaven! I put some fries in the oven too, just because it was a weekend and I wanted something fun to eat, and some steamed broccoli because I felt guilty. :haha:


Tinks, any sign of AF yet?

ST, glad you have a good attitude about that scary shot! How long do you have to take that one? And your post showed up at 4:50 am. I'm so clueless about geography over there. :blush: I should really get a map... no, I think the ginko means ginko baloba. :shrug: That's what I'll be buying today, so let's hope!

Traskey, you have an american sis? Where does she live? Monkey bread is SOOOOOo good! Not very healthy, but who cares?! Just melts in your mouth. Wow. Maybe I'll make that today...:haha:

Chris, your follies will grow, have no fear. :hugs: You might be pushed back a little, but then you'll be closer to my retrieval date! :kiss:


Afm, af came early this morning! Woke up with mad cramps. Stimming officially starts monday! :happydance: Along with a butt load of supplements. Going out to buy them today. I'm guessing about 15 pills a day...:wacko: Dh said I'll be like his 95 year old grandma! :haha:

Hi, hope, AQ, princess, doodar, 4everyoung, hpyns4life :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Rosababy, I'm hoping that I'll gow a few more follies (and have them mature) too. Only have 10 at day 5. I thought the doctor was a bit concerned but he did say that it's too soon to tell. I just like to read into everything when there probably isn't much there to read into!! :dohh:


----------



## Hpyns4life

Rosa: Ginko is used to increase brain stimulation, so not sure why it's paired with IVF :shrug: But I'm on Dexamethazone. Yep, steroid. Also, helps to reduce inflammation. It gives me wicked insomnia, but it's good to have a lowered immune system so your body doesn't reject the growing eggs and transferred embies thinking they're a foreign element :thumbup:


----------



## Hpyns4life

I was really really hoping for some implantation bleeding, but nope :nope: I guess there's still time, but as they're supposed to implant on day 2-4 and it's day 4 I'm loosing hope of getting that tell-tale sign things are going well. Anyone heard of BFPs without IB?


----------



## 4everyoung

Hpyns4life said:


> I was really really hoping for some implantation bleeding, but nope :nope: I guess there's still time, but as they're supposed to implant on day 2-4 and it's day 4 I'm loosing hope of getting that tell-tale sign things are going well. Anyone heard of BFPs without IB?

I have read that only 20-30% of women experience IB. I think it's way less common than you think! There will be other signs. Hang in there :)


----------



## Chris77

You can absolutely still be pregnant without IB. Only a small percentage of women experience it. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Hpyns - hardly anyone I know has had IB that's pregnant so I wouldn't worry.

Rosa, my sis is in Michigan but she's moving to Cali to live with a friend at the beginning of October. I told her she'll probably melt ;)

Hope everyone is having a good day!

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Can I join? I'm in need of some people who are going through/have gone through this or else I'll drive myself mad. I know a few of you already! Hi!

So what info do you need? Started D regging aug 28, stims started sept 10, egg retreival sept 23 - 20 eggs retrieved 16 of those mature and 11 fertilized. I'm awaiting my next update tomorrow. I've been ttc for 12 cycles before starting ICSI, we have a son named Skyler already, he was a miracle baby, and we decided to go for ICSI so that he's have a sibling close in age. It took us 18 months to conceive our first.


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy:

Welcome to the thread Kelly :hugs: Good luck for your news tomorrow!


----------



## rosababy

Traskey, I used to live in Michigan! Are you American, or is she just living there? Cali is nice. Northern or Southern? If it's Southern, the climate will be WAY different! 

Welcome, Kelly! 11 embies is great! So is your transfer next week? Good luck! Is this your first round of ivf?


----------



## Kelly9

Yes this is my first IVF with ICSI. I'm torn between the idea of a 3 day or 5 day transfer. Ugh. Transfer will either be monday or wednesday.


----------



## Chris77

Welcome Kelly! 

I think it's my clinic that decides on whether or not I have a 3 or 5 day transfer.


----------



## Doodar

Evening ladies, sorry didn't get chance to update this morning. I've been a busy bee today!

Scan went great!

Chris I've grown another 6 follies in 2 days, so it can be done hun :thumbup:

I now have 18 follies in total, biggest is 21mm and the others 10-12mm they said they will probably let the biggest one go because it will be too late for that one by the time the others have caught up, so carry on stimming and back for another scan Monday, really hoping they trigger me on Monday. 5 follies on Left and 13 on Right side. Lining still 9mm but they said not worry about that as the progesterone will help to thicken it and they like to see anything over 7mm at this stage.

ST I have pcos too, have tons of little follies. Oh the joys eh :hugs:

Tinks dont worry about the cetrotide hun, its not as bad as it sounds. It is completely bareable honestly. It just kinda irritates a bit after its been injected kinda like a burny itch but its not so bad :hugs:

Kelly welcome to the thread hunny. I'm torn between a 3 day and 5 day transfer too. Been talking to DH about it tonight. I had blast put back last time and it got me nowhere so was thinking of going with a 3 day transfer this time, but I know you get better success with blasts. Last time though they cultured them to day 6 because day 5 fell on a sunday which really annoyed me and I'm convinced they were over cultured. I guess we will have to see what day it falls on this time, if it goes to day 6 then I wouldnt take the chance again and I'd go for a day 3 transfer. Good luck hun :flower:

Hi Trask,Rosa,hypnys4life,4everyoung and everyone else hope your all well.


----------



## princess_1991

well as always nothing to report here other then im ringing clinic monday to see if theyve received the form :thumbup: if not im gunna badger them into letting me book my next appointment :haha: atleast then ill have something to count down to :D

welcome kelly, congrats on 11 embies :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Our clinic is open 7 days a week thankfully so I don't need to worry about that. I guess I just want my embies back with me asap. I miss them already. I think I will ultimately do what the clinic thinks is best but it worries me cause this is our only shot we can't afford to do this again if it doesn't work.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Doodar: My FC will transfer whenever the embies are ready. They would never close on a Sunday if that was the day that they needed to be transferred, I would be furious :grr:

Welcome Kelly :hi: You'll have to wait and see how fast the embies grow to decide on a day 3 or 5. We were pushing day 3 because of travel arrangements, but were willing to wait till 5 if that was what was best. Turns out we had 2 8-celled blasts on day 3 so we did the transfer then. The other 2 embies were 6 cells and they were going to let them go to 8 and then freeze them. We'll know on Monday if they matured and survived until freezing. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ Thanks! and good luck to you!


----------



## Tinks85

Still no AF :growlmad: woke up feeling like it was here but nothing. Really peed off, why does this always happen when you want her to come. Not feeling to good so just nipping on to say hi :hugs:

Welcome Kelly and good luck for transfer :thumbup:


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies

Tinks im feeling your pain re the missing AF..hope you feel better soon...:hugs:

Hi Kelly and welcome... well done on 11 fertilised and goodluck for tomorrow...:happydance: 

Hpyns4life i have never experienced IB in my pregnancies and dont know anyone that did...:shrug:

Doodar WOW and YAY for 18 follies, good luck for scan on monday...:happydance:

Hi princess...:wave:

Rosababy HOORAY for AF.....:happydance:

Chris 10 follies is a really good number and as the other ladies said you still have time to grow more or have your meds adjusted...:happydance:

:wave: to Traskey, ST, Zowiey, Hope, 4ever and AQ, sure hope ive not missed anybody sorry if i have...:hugs::hugs:

AFM still waiting on AF. I've been so involved in the injections I didnt even realise it was late:dohh:... This mornings jab was really hurt it bled and ive got a nice lump now...:growlmad:

Lou...


----------



## Tinks85

AF has just arrived. I have called the clinic and I have to go down tomorrow for a blood test if thats ok then I can start gonal F tomorrow night eeeeeeeeekkkkk.

Loopylew, sorry your AF is late and that you last injection hurt. Really hope if shows soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Wahoo Tinks! i was so frustrated for you when you said it hadn't arrived!! fab news and im sure you will able to start tommorrow! :)

Just another note about the cetrotide! It has improved! this mornings injection was fine! so I think your body gets used to it. (I really just wanted to say this to you as its my fault for worrying you!)


----------



## Tinks85

No dont worry ST. I was a little worried over the bee sting thing but it is an injection at the end of the day. I am not too worried hun but thanks for the reasurance :hugs: Glad it doesn't seem as bad this morning.

When is your next scan ST?


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

Tink, glad AF showed up!


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone

*Tinks*, yay on the :witch: getting here. *Lou*, hope she comes for you too!

*ST*, glad you had a better injection today :)

*Kelly*, my clinic decides when the embies go back.

*Doodar*, i'd have been bummed if they kept them to day 6. I didn't think they could do that!

AFM, I think the condom on dildo cam has given me a reaction :wacko: I had it after the last scan last month and thought it was just a coincidence but it happened again after this one. It hurts to pee so I think it's the latex. Just my luck! Will mention it tomorrow when we have the next one. 

:hugs: for everyone else. Hope you're all well!


----------



## Chris77

Traskey, sorry about the reaction hun. :hugs: I'm sure they can switch to a non latex condom.

ST, glad you're injection went better today.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi girls, quick post as I'm on the iPad. 

So glad that the witch arrived Tink, hope the bloods are ok so you can get started. 

hi Kelly and welcome

Rosa you're on EST and we're on GMT which puts you five hours behind us UK girls. I tend to post while I'm eating breakfast about 7.30 on a week day. 

AFM think the drugs are working if tiredness is anything to go by. I had 10 hours sleep on Friday night and yesterday felt exhausted all day. Still tired today too after another early night. I was trying to make dinner last night and I gave up in the middle and made DH do it asi just couldn't think straight :lol:

I haven't even switched my computer on since Friday am, and that only happens when I'm ill!

Hope you're all doing well and enjoying the weekend. 

Oh quick question. When does the 2ww start? Is it the day after EC day or ET day? I saw someone posting that they did 5 day blasto and had a blood test 8 days later. We're planning for blasto and I thought I still had to wait 14 days to test but now I think I've got my timings all wrong?


----------



## Traskey

I think I read somewhere that the day of egg collection was day 0. Can't remember where I saw it though now. Sorry!


----------



## rosababy

loopy, sorry you're still waiting for af. I'm sure it'll come soon. I think we've all proven that the drugs delay it. :wacko: When are you supposed to start stimming? Sorry about your painful jab this morning. Mine hurt last night, too.

Tinks, yay for AF!

ST, glad your injection didn't hurt today!

Traskey, have you ever been allergic to latex in the past? Sorry you're in pain. :hugs: 

Hope, I'm exhausted, too. I slept for 12 hours Friday night. Went to the gym on Saturday morning, feeling good. Sat around for two hours after the gym, relaxing, went to the grocery store and came home and could barely walk up the steps because I was so tired! Had to have dh carry the groceries and put them away while I took a nap. :wacko: Must be the drugs, because that's ridiculous! I think the 2ww starts after the transfer...not sure though.


----------



## Tinks85

Traskey, I never thought about a reaction to latex. Hope you feel better soon and that it doesn't hurt to much tomorrow when they do the scan :hugs:

Hope, get as much rest as you can. Your body must need it :thumbup: I not sure about when the 2ww starts, sorry. How are you getting on woth the sniffing?

Rosababy, sorry you are so tierd also. Think I have had a lucky escape not DR. Hope everything goes ok tomorrow when you strat stimming :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for af tink! 

I would guess day 0 as being EC day. 

Ok everyone I need help! The clinic called and all 11 of my embies are 4 and 5 cell!!!! Which is fab news but now cause of the great quality they want me to choose either 3 or 5 day transfer and I have no idea what to do. If they do a 3 day I get my two best 8 cell
Embies back in me tomorrow afternoon if I do a 5 I get my best one Blasty put back. I asked if I could have two blasts put back but he said no cause of my age. I know way to many people who had two blasts put back and only one took so that makes me super nervous. We had icsi done due to male factor infertility I am completely healthy and have one son as is and I just don't know what to do. I was hoping for some opinions and experiences from those who have done other cycles and any input at all really.


----------



## Chris77

I would go for the 3 day transfer then so I could get more embies put back. But I'd really ask your doctor and see what he thinks is best. 

Good Luck!


----------



## 4everyoung

Kelly9 said:


> Yay for af tink!
> 
> I would guess day 0 as being EC day.
> 
> Ok everyone I need help! The clinic called and all 11 of my embies are 4 and 5 cell!!!! Which is fab news but now cause of the great quality they want me to choose either 3 or 5 day transfer and I have no idea what to do. If they do a 3 day I get my two best 8 cell
> Embies back in me tomorrow afternoon if I do a 5 I get my best one Blasty put back. I asked if I could have two blasts put back but he said no cause of my age. I know way to many people who had two blasts put back and only one took so that makes me super nervous. We had icsi done due to male factor infertility I am completely healthy and have one son as is and I just don't know what to do. I was hoping for some opinions and experiences from those who have done other cycles and any input at all really.

What recommendation does your RE have? I wasn't given a choice (because I only had 2), but I wonder what their perspective is. Did they tell you "odds" (which I know are so variable based on---EVERYTHING!)?

Anyway, it is a good dilemma to have--too many healthy embries! Good luck to you!


----------



## Doodar

Kelly if your clinic are anything like mine then the decision will be left up to you. My clinic give nothing away and recommend nothing drives me crazy. If I were you I think I would be tempted to go with a day 3 transfer and get the two front runners put back, just purely based on the fact that you can have two instead of one blast. It's tough when they leave the decisions up to us. Good luck Hun x


----------



## ~Hope~

Great harvest you have there Kelly! We're hoping to be able to go for a blast, the odds are higher of success with a five day transfer even if you only put one back. Otho Ithaca why they insist on one because the chance of multiples is much higher with two blasts than two embies. 

Tiredness seems to have passed for now, and the sniffing is going good too. Took my last noteristerone today so now I'm on witch watch!


----------



## ~Hope~

Looks like the 2ww starts at transfer according to this. Which is interesting because it says what happens on what day https://www.fertilethoughts.com/for...35-what-happens-once-embryos-transferred.html

Eta
Oh this link is much better. According to this the 2ww starts at EC and it tells you when you can poas. I'm just trying to work out how much time I'll need off work! https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...(2WW)-If-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test


----------



## Traskey

Oh, that's a tough one Kelly. We are allowed to have two at blastocyst because of my advanced years but my clinic would still prefer it to be only one at that stage. On day 3 they are happy for two. I think though that we had to go with what our clinic say rather than having a choice. 

Have you googles the odds?


----------



## Traskey

~Hope~ said:


> Looks like the 2ww starts at transfer according to this. Which is interesting because it says what happens on what day https://www.fertilethoughts.com/for...35-what-happens-once-embryos-transferred.html

Ooooooooooooo, that's interesting! Thanks.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly here is the article I found when looking at whether blast was worth the wait/risk https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystpregnancyrates.htm

Oh and I just found this which confirms my own thoughts about blast transfers. https://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html


----------



## schoolteacher

Lots of research there Hope! I will have a look in a min! Hope Af arrives when you need it to, and glad the sniffing is going well!

Without looking at the links I would have thought that the 2ww starts on ec or day after as if you put a 5day blasto back then thats technically already 5dpo so you wouldn't actually have to wait 2 weeks before testing.

kelly-I'm not sure what choice I would make!! I'm hoping for a blasto, but my clinic makes all the decisions. It seems stange that some clinics ask you to decide, surely thet should decide!-or at least guide you!

doodar-when is your next scan!

tinks-my next scan is tuesday!! hopeful will be told when to trigger then. Probable ec, friday! let us know how tommorrow goes!

Hi Chris! when is your next scan again? sorry I have forgotten!

Evening to delly, Hypns4life, AQ, princess, rosa, wifey, and everyone else!!x


----------



## Kelly9

If my clinic would just give me two blasts I would for sure do a day 5 but the reality is day 3 vs day 5 have the same odds of achieving pregnancy, at my clinic anyway and my clinic has the highest pg rates in Canada and they do more day 3 transfers. I did ask the embryologist but he said they'd know more tomorrow I am sure he would recommend something for me if I came right out and said what would you do, which I may ask tomorrow, I don't have to give me decision till tomorrow am. I am going to ask for 2 blasts again to see what they say. At this point i am leaning towards a 3 day with 2 embryo's my reasoning is, if they transfer my top two embryo's would it be likely that they would make it to blast anyway? I mean the ones that don't make it likely wouldn't be perfect and grade 1 if there were issues that might stop them from going to blast.


----------



## 4everyoung

It's interesting because I have my medication/procedure calendar from my RE right now and on the projected date for Embryo Transfer, it says Day 2 or 3. Has anyone heard of a 2 day transfer? I'm wondering why they put this on my paperwork. They switched me from Menopur to Lupron--could that have something to do with it? Thoughts? I'm talking to my Dr. on Tuesday morning, but it's always nice to hear the experience of others :)


----------



## Traskey

I was told EC can be either day 2, 3 or 5. Hope that helps!


----------



## zowiey

Hello everyone! 

Just a quick one to say I'm still here! Our wireless router has broken, so I'm having to use my phone! We're getting a new one 2mrw, so will catch up properly with everyone then! Hopeeveryone is ok??
Xx


----------



## rosababy

Kelly, not sure what to say, as my clinic chooses for me. :shrug: If you get the choice, I would say put both in on day 3, especially since your clinic has the best results with that day. 

Hope, that info was very interesting. I thought we had to wait 14 days after the transfer to poas, but only like 5 or 6! that's very exciting! :happydance:

Isn't it interesting that day 4 isn't an option? I wonder why...


----------



## Traskey

What's wrong with the number 4 :rofl: 

It's going to get a complex :sad2::awww::tease:


----------



## rosababy

Nice use of emoticons, T! :rofl:

Poor 4. :ball: No one cares about it!


----------



## Traskey

^^^^

:rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

I was wondering about day 4 to! I'm really going to push for 2 at day 5 if not I'll be pupo tomorrow!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Oooo Kelly that's so exciting!! Can't wait to hear what they say! I'm happy with my two 8 cells transferred on day 3. And I'm thinking I'll be POASing in a few days :wacko: Thought I had to wait another 8 days, so that's exciting news Hope, thanks!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yeah I have to check out that link.

hpyns4life did you choose the 3 day transfer or the clinic and or was there a reason for it?


----------



## Hpyns4life

I asked for the day 3 transfer but then asked them to make the final decision for me because they were the experts. They chose day 3 transfer because I only had 4 embryos, they said if I would have had more, they might have gone to day 5. I'm not really sure what their reasoning behind that was. I wanted day 3 transfer for traveling reasons. I've researched the heck out of it and only a few Dr.s say that day 5 vs. day 3 is more successful, and then there's some that are the other way around. And all the variation between FCs makes it hard to know who to trust. So, I put my trust in my FS and what made more sense to me.


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning girls. I don't think we should be asked to make the decision on trf, they're the experts and that's why we're paying them (or someone is paying on our behalf)! Here's my reasoning for wanting to go to blast. Let's say I end up with 5 frtilised eggs and just one is viable to go to live birth. Let's say they all develop the same up to day three and I have one put back (only allowed one for age). I then wait 8days to test and get a negative, because that wasn't the viable one so it didn't get to blast. But I don't know that, I don't know whether it got to blast, or whether actually I have a problem with my lining that causes implantationproblems. 
Alternatively I wait to get to blast stage and on day 5 there's only one left so they put it back and it either sticks or doesn't. I already know its viable so the only hurdle now is implantation. 
Alternatively none of the eggs are viable so I wait for day 5 and there's nothing to put back. If we say theryre as likely to reach day 5 in a lab as they are in my uterus then I just saved myself a week of waiting and hoping because i know the outcome straight off. 

Does that make sense?

Has anyone else had hysterical laughter as one of their side effects during DR? Last might me and DH were, you know, and in the middle I started to giggle and then suddenly I was laughing hysterically with tears running down my face and I couldn't stop! I had no idea what was funny but the laughter was makingmelaugh and I was begging DH to help me stop. V strange!

I've realised that I have no idea when the witch is going to show because ji didn't track o this cycle. Could be anywhere from the 28th to the 1st. She has to be here by the 5th as that's when my bloods are due. 

I assume that now I've stopped taking the noteristerone I'm really moving into DR territory this week and that the side effects could really kick in, could be an interesting week!

Sorry no personals. Hope everyone has a fab Monday :dance:


----------



## Chris77

The tech actually did my scan as Dr. K wasn't in. According to her I had only 7 follies....1 at 16, 1 at 13 and the rest were all small BUT growing. So, I really don't know. I don't feel too encouraged though and actually just want to cry.

Will know more when Dr K gets in this afternoon and looks at everything. DR. K said on Friday that ther were "about 10". So I don't know if she missed some or if 7 is considered "about 10" :shrug:

This is still only day 7.5 of meds so maybe there's still time.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls

im feeling really emotional today and i know ive gotta ring the clinic to ask if they received DHs letter and if they have i can book my next appointment, the problem is i know if they havent received it yet im gunna cry :cry:

how daft is that?! 

so im trying to hold myself together and get the courage up to ring them :dohh:

stupid emotions :growlmad:

why does this journey have to be so emotionally draining :blush:

xx


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies, I'm really sorry to go AWOL then come back asking for advice, but I'm feeling really disappointed. I had my last follie scan today before ER on weds, and I have 6 follies ready, and possibly 2 more that will be ready by weds. Now I know 6 isn't a bad number, but I just expected more. That's only giving me possibly 6 eggs? I don't know how many I expected to have? I'm not even sure what I'm asking, just feeling really defeated. :cry:


----------



## zowiey

Huge :hugs: princess, I can't wait to lead a "normal" life, infertility ruins everything! Xxx


----------



## Doodar

Chris there is still time Hun, wait and see what doc says. They may up your meds. :hugs:

Princess the slightest things set us off on this rollercoaster :hugs: hope your summon up the courage to phone Hun. Could hubby not phone for you :hugs:

Kelly good luck with decision making hun. It's hard to know what to do for the best. I've had 5 blasts put back over the three cycles and as u can see none worked, so maybe I'm better going with a day 3. I think it's just pot luck either way. My consultant did say that grading means nothing though. He has seen slow developing grade 3 turn into a live birth and top grade 1 stop developing. It's a tough call to know what to do for the best.

AFM my follies are ready and I'm triggering tonight, egg collection is scheduled for wed :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Zoe I think they say a stage cycle is 7 eggs. So that's good Hun, try to remember it's quality not quantity and it only takes one :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

zowiey said:


> Huge :hugs: princess, I can't wait to lead a "normal" life, infertility ruins everything! Xxx

I'm in the same boat hun. My ET is supposed to be Friday but I only have 1 that's at 16, another at 13 and the rest are small. Not holding out much hope at all. And I only have 7 to begin with. :cry:

I'm here for ya hun. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

They absolutely won't let me have two blasts. I am so pissed off I wanna cry. I don't know what to do they keep recommending a day 5 with one but I think I want a day 3 with two. As of this morning I still have 10 developping very well.


----------



## Doodar

Chris mine only range from 12 to 16mm still time for them to grow though. I can't remember the sizes from last cycle but think they were around the same size and I got 15 eggs last time with 9 mature.


----------



## Doodar

I'd go with your instinct Kelly! 

Zoe it was meant to say average cycle not stage cycle lol stupid autocorrect


----------



## Chris77

Doodar, how many days of stimming are you on?


----------



## Hpyns4life

Zoe: I only had 7 follies, which turned into 5 eggs, which turned into 4 embabies. You only need 1 good one, don't be discouraged :hugs: Try to relax and keep your body full of lots of positive thoughts and visualize your LO being absolutely perfect.

Kelly: Sorry the FC won't let you have 2 blasts. I'd go with your gut like Doodar said :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Were transferring two embies at 1pm today! I'll be pupo in a few short hours! Then it's all positivity!


----------



## Doodar

Chris77 said:


> Doodar, how many days of stimming are you on?

Today is day 11 which I still have to take tonight, so at this mornings scan I had only had 10 stimms if that makes sense.



Kelly9 said:


> Were transferring two embies at 1pm today! I'll be pupo in a few short hours! Then it's all positivity!

Yay!! go pupo lady :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I am getting super excited now! I can't wait to find out when they'll schedule my beta, hopefully it won't be to long after. I'll likely do hpts on my own though. I'm still getting positive from the trigger shot at this point though.


----------



## Chris77

Doodar, yes that makes sense. I'm on day 8 of stims but only took 7.5. 

Kelly, lots of luck to you! :dust:


----------



## Traskey

Chris/Zowiey

Tonight will be my 15th stimming injection (and my last). My nurse said that they do have patients that go on for a few more days after this so I still think you have time to grow more and larger. I have more but some of them are so small they are never going to be any good. 7 are on size and one or two more possibles. I wouldn't worry about the number, it's the size. 

Kelly,

You'll be PUPO this afternoon :wohoo:

Princess,

How did the call to the clinic go?

Doodar

How exciting! Trigger shot tonight :dance: 

Hpyns

Hope those embies are snuggling in there :hugs:

AFM

I've got one giant follicle at 27mm that will go over. 7 ready to go. One more possible and egg collection is scheduled for 8am Thursday.

So one more 225 injection tonight.
Last sniff tomorrow evening (hope there's enough of that left!)
HCG trigger shot 9pm. 
Wednesday, drug free.
Thursday 8am, egg collection. Be there for 7.30 

Rosa, ST, AQ, Lou, Tinks, Stacey, Hope, Delly and anyone I have missed!

:hug: How are you doing today?


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies :hugs:

When the nurse told me i bad 6 ready she said it in a really positive way, like i had super amounts! I suppose ive just got transfixed on numbers, and thats never good! I just have to hope I have super eggs :haha: Well what will be, will be! I have my trigger shot at 9.30 so there's no going back!

Trask & Chris I shall send super growing vibes your way!

Dodder, I have my trigger shot tonight and ec on weds too!! Good luck! Xx


----------



## Tinks85

Wow there are a few EC going on this week :happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck Doodar, Traskey and ST :thumbup:

Trasky your treatment seems to have flown by, mind bet it hasb't for you :dohh:

Kelly - I think you have made the right decision to have 2 back at day 3. I would ahve done the same. My clinic are very unlikely to let me have 2 back no matter what day they are. I think we should be able to chose one or two ourselves :growlmad:

Very interesting links Hope :thumbup: Hope you are well.

Princess - did you call, its all so emotionally draining, especially when you are just waiting for someone to do their job :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Chris, there is still time, dont give up hope :hugs:

Zowie - sorry you are disapointed about only having 6 but like the others said its quality that counts. I would be just the same as you though but try not to worry to much x

Hpyns4life - you will be testing soon, eeeeeeeekkk :happydance::happydance:

Rosababy - Have you started stimms today???

Well girls I am about to do my first injection in 20 minutes :wacko::wacko::wacko: My bloods were fine this morning so can start stimming. I have to go back for more bloods wednesday and saturday morning and I have my first scan on Monday morning :thumbup::thumbup: It is all getting very scary now lol.

I will update you after jabbing time, very very nervous and I am not even scared of needles and its a pen. How some of you girls felt that have needle phobia I dont know, you are very brave :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hurrah for stimming Tink. Good luck!


----------



## Chris77

Tinks, good luck with your first injections! You'll do fine!


----------



## Traskey

Tinks85 said:


> Well girls I am about to do my first injection in 20 minutes :wacko::wacko::wacko: My bloods were fine this morning so can start stimming. I have to go back for more bloods wednesday and saturday morning and I have my first scan on Monday morning :thumbup::thumbup: It is all getting very scary now lol.
> 
> I will update you after jabbing time, very very nervous and I am not even scared of needles and its a pen. How some of you girls felt that have needle phobia I dont know, you are very brave :thumbup::thumbup:

Tinks, you will be fine. Handy having the pen thing to do it with. No mixing in vials!

Deep breath and press.

Good luck!


----------



## Chris77

Response from Dr. K

_So so &#8211; looks like one lead follicle and 2 others

I&#8217;m waiting on the hormone levels and then I was going to call you

I have a patient now &#8211; what&#8217;s the best # to reach you in about 45min? are you free to talk then
_

So not looking good at all. :cry:


----------



## Doodar

Zowie Ooh ec buddy!! Good luck hun :thumbup: think quality,quality,quality.

Tinks good luck with first jab hun. You'll be dab hand before you know it.

Trask good luck for Thurs hun,keep those eggies growing!!

Chris try not to stress hun, they can always up your meds. Might be worth asking about!

Ok I'm stressing about hubby's sperm now. If its not one thing its another. I need you all to pray really hard with me that his sperm survives the thaw. When they froze it last time they said it wasnt any good and that hubby would have to be on stand by to have a fresh retrieval, which he refused to do. Luckily we managed to get 6 blasts from the not so good sperm (clinic had me so stressed out with it that I nearly backed out of the cycle altogether) I'm just praying that it survives and its ok. There is always something to stress about isnt there!!


----------



## Traskey

Chris, don't panic!

He may be calling to increase your dose. It's good that you have scans mid stimming so that they can see what's going on. 

Deep breaths until he calls. Easier said than done I know.

I'm sending you loads of :dust:


----------



## loopylew2

:happydance:Zowiey Trask and Doodar you are all so close...:happydance: it really seems to have flown by..... good luck with you jabs tonight and tomorrow...:hugs::hugs:

Chris :hugs: to you...

Kelly congrats on being PUPO:happydance::happydance:

Tinks good luck on that first shot...:hugs:

Hi to ST AQ 4ever and everyone else....

AFM AF started last night...was so happy to see it... lol got my baseline scan and mock transfer booked fro next tuesday they'll also tell me then when to start stimming ......

lou


----------



## Tinks85

Chris - I hope your Dr has better new than you think hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Doodar - DH sperm must be such a worry :hugs::hugs::hugs: I will be praying hard for you. There is nothing you can do so please try not to stress to much, that will not help :hugs::hugs::hugs:Will DH be doing a fresh sample on the day

Looplew - I think this is about the only time we are happy to see AF :haha: Good luck for your scan on Tuesday :thumbup:

Thank you for all the support girls. First jabby done. I was quite nervous and hesitated for a few minutes but once it was in I could not feel it :thumbup: Yes Traskey my Gonal F is in a pen but I will start cetrotide on Thursday and that involves mixes liquid and powder together, simular to trigger shot, pregnyl. Tomrrows should be a doddle. Oh I also popped a metfromin. I am sat here waiting to feel different :haha::haha:


----------



## Chris77

Not good news. I&#8217;m not responding the way most 33 year old&#8217;s do to the doses of medication (of which I am on the highest doses) which means that I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve (which means my supply of remaining eggs isn&#8217;t that good). So, not only does that mean I&#8217;ll never get pregnant on my own, but it makes the IVF process more difficult.

This IVF will most likely be cancelled. He wants to see me 1 more time for a scan tomorrow because my estrogen rose from 125 to 666 which makes him think I may have more eggs. Right now I only have 3 and that&#8217;s the minimum number he&#8217;ll retrieve. Since money is an issue and this is our only chance, he&#8217;s leaning towards canceling and putting me on a more aggressive protocol especially for women with diminished ovarian reserve.

So, we did find the reason for my infertility&#8230;.diminished ovarian reserve. We&#8217;ll try 1 more time&#8230;.if we still get the same result (3 eggs) we&#8217;ll either forge ahead and hope that the 3 eggs will be enough (ideally they like to see 15-20 and I&#8217;ll most likely never get that) or we&#8217;ll just cancel IVF together and live our lives childless. We&#8217;ll take the money we set aside for IVF and go to England next year in style!

So, I'll never have children on my own and from what I'm reading my chances at IVF are much more reduced too. :cry: :cry: I&#8217;m so so devastated. I&#8217;ve been crying all day&#8230;.like hysterical crying. Not what I had ever expected. :cry: 

I don't know how I'm going to get through this. :cry: :cry: I've been crying hysterically since I got back from lunch and now my co-worker's know because I was so friggin upset. :cry: :cry:

From what I'm reading your chances at IVF with a diminished ovarian reserve aren't all that great. :cry: :cry:


----------



## Tinks85

Chris I am so so sorry to read your post. I really hope a miracle happens and you get some good news tomorrow at your scan. Please tale care of yourself. Having a cry will help, it always helps me :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Chris-I'm so so sorry to hear your news! I hope that something can be done tommorrow, if 3 is the minimum and you have 3 of a good size can they not proceed? What would you feel about that? I can see how having 3 would be risky though. Only you can decide what to do-ivf is advancing all the time and even if you have diminished reserve you will not be childless ok.....You will have a child, you will hun! A hardcore protocol just for your situation can work for you, I'm sure there are success stories! Thinking of you...x

Tinks-Yay for first jab! :)

Trask-so are you doing trigger tonight or tommorrow? GL! your cycle has gone fast!x

Doodar and Zowie -you both tiggering tonight is that right? Ah hope I'm not wrong! goodluck and for ec too...
Zowie-6 is great and I know you know that! quality, quality, quality as you or something else said early!!!

princess-did you ring in the end? I get funny and worried about phonecalls sometimes too!x

Hypns-taking care of them embies im sure!

Kelly-I would go for 2 on day 3, defo! Yay for pupo!

Hello AQ, rosa-u ok?, and 4everyoung!

AFM-I'm fine, 3rd scan tommorrow, I can feel things all the time now, its a dull, crampy pain on both sides, like a mix between ov pain and AF pain!!! feels worse when walking! will find out when to trigger tommorrow, hopefully wednesday! x


----------



## Tinks85

ST - you dull crampy pains dont sound nice, really hope you can trigger wednesday. How are you feeling about EC?


----------



## Chris77

He can go ahead with the 3 but because there's still a little room for medication adjustment he wants to try that first because he doesn't feel confident...especially since we only have 1 crack at this. He said, it's possible we'll still get 1 good embryo but he isn't confident going ahead with 3 knowing that we just have the 3 and he thinks he MAY be able to produce a better result with a more aggressive protocol. 

He really wants triple or quadruple my 3 but I may never get that with DOR.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies

cant believe how quick this thread has moved since this morning, 

i phoned the clinic and they said they still hadnt received the form :nope:
really gutted, they asked when it was sent and i wasnt sure just knew it was last week, so i rang the doctors and they said it was sent thursday, so hopefully in the next couple of days they'll receive it and i can book my appointment for next week hopefully [-o&lt;

chris - hoping for a miracle for you :hugs:

kelly - :happydance: for pupo!

doodar, zowiey, trask - good luck for trigger :thumbup:

st - boo for pains but good luck for trigger :thumbup:

tinks - :happydance: for first jab!

:hi: aq, rosa, 4ever, loopy - sorry to anyone else ive forgotten :blush:

xx


----------



## rosababy

Oh, Chris. :hugs: MASSIVE hugs. I'm so so sad to read your post. Don't ever give up. Miracles happen everyday. Would you consider adopting? You don't have to live childless. Oh hun. :hugs: Cry it out. I'm hurting for you.

Sounds like a lot of us are having an emotional day. :hugs: Hugs for everyone. This process is so hard. It would be a heck of a lot easier if there was some kind of guarantee at the end of it. We just have to remain positive. Do what's best for ourselves right now. Cry it out, and move on. Day by day. (is that enough cliches?! :wacko: Geez, I'm annoying mySELF right now!) 

I've also had an emotional day. Back to worrying. Worrying about stimming. Will it hurt? Will my ovaries be so painful? Worry mostly about it not working. I worry about thinking too positively, and being devastated when it doesn't work. See? IF it doesn't work. I've already started.

Princess, I'm so sorry you're still waiting. Waiting is the worst. :coffee:

Zowiey, 6 isn't bad at all! And maybe 8! That'll be just fine. I know you're feeling defeated...you only need one. :thumbup: It'll be fine, girl.

doodar, yay for EC on Wednesday! So soon! Good luck!

Kelly, I'm so glad you got to do two embies!! PUPO!!! :oneofeach:

Tinks, congrats again on your first stimming jab! It's not so bad, is it? (Like I should talk, I'm so nervous to start!) :haha:

ST, sorry you're in pain. Your retrieval is coming up soon, too, right?


Afm, I start stimming tonight! I wrote a butt load in my journal, but of course I'm nervous. I finally get used to the Lupron and now we go and start new drugs. Took 12 pills this morning, with 5 more at dinner. Two shots, a nasty bruise from last nights. Feeling down. Tired. Worried it won't work. I need to be positive though! :hugs: to everyone. :kiss:


----------



## Traskey

Aww Chris. I was so upset for you when I read this. So it's better to abandon this cycle and start a new one with an aggressive protocol than to continue with this one and go aggressive now? I was really hoping for better news for you. 

No wonder that you have been crying all afternoon. I would have too. Don't give up all hope of having your baby just yet. A different approach may be more successful. Hardly any of us are near 12-15 eggs and we are all triggering. 

Sending you lots of :hug: as I know that you need some right now. 

ST, hope your scan goes well tomorrow. I am feeling super uncomfortable so I can empathise. I've been to bed this afternoon I felt so awful :sick:

Princess, I hope they get your referral tomorrow.


----------



## Chris77

If Dr. K sees 2 or 3 more eggs tomorrow, he won't cancel. Likely 5 or 6 eggs is as good as it'll get. Estrogen is rising....it rose from 125 to 666 in 3 days....so anything's possible I guess. Injection again tonight and we'll see tomorrow...


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi rosa! don't worry about stimming honestly you will be totally fine and you will cope just fine. As trask said it is uncomfortable, but the aches, and injections are bearable! :)
ask for working or not, we all have those thoughts and the only thing we can do is to shrug of those thoughts as quick as they arrive! GL!

princess-FX for form arriving soon, if it was sent thursday should arrive tommorrow! do you have to ring again?x

Chris-Will you make the decision to continue or not or will the doctor? Either way there is still a chance! xxxxx

AFM-so odd again, gonalf doesn't normally give me any jip on right side but tonight really hurt! :(
Dh thinks that like the second cetrotide I had it went into muscle and thats why it hurts more and you get the most almighty bruise! oh well its only a bruise! night all. xxx


----------



## Chris77

I'll make the decision with the dr tomorrow. If there's only 3...definite cancellation though


----------



## princess_1991

trask - its not the referral, all it is is the form that dhs doctors sign to say hes sane enough to have children :dohh: kinda stupid considerin he's already got 3!! :growlmad:

i dont get why were delayed for such a pointless form!!

st - theyve said they will ring when it gets there but ive heard that before!! i think i might still ring them tomorrow and check :blush: 
ill just ring and say has it come yet, no? oh well i just thought id let ya know it was sent on thursday :haha:

xx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Chris I hope there's a good number tomorrow. FX'd!!!
Princess: how frustrating :grr: I hope they get it soon!

AFM: small cramps throughout uterus and ovaries. Everything else is due to the progesterone injections: super sore bbs, headache, vivid dreams, major salt and water cravings, and frequent urination. It says the embies would be implanted/impanting and the placenta cells are starting to form today. I really hope that's the cramping I'm feeling. I don't know how I'm going to last another week before my HCG blood test :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Chris is he upping your meds? I am so sorry for the bad news. I hope there are a few more eggs in there for you tomorrow.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies I'm 5dp3dt sooo... 8dpo? I've been having cramping for the last 3 days and today a bit more. I just had some light brown when I wiped. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? It really scared me :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Kelly9 said:


> Chris is he upping your meds? I am so sorry for the bad news. I hope there are a few more eggs in there for you tomorrow.

Nope he's leaving the meds as is. I take 2 Menopur tonight but doesn't want me taking the Follistim until after we know the results of the scan tomorrow. 

My left ovary is absolutely KILLING me right now though and it wasn't this morning.....but I think that's just the 3 eggs that I do have getting bigger. 

I'm trying to hold out a little hope...my levels went from 125 to 666 over the weekend..so maybe. But geez, that means my level was only 125 after being on 300 follistim and 2 Menopur! Good Grief Charlie Brown! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies I'm 5dp3dt sooo... 8dpo? I've been having cramping for the last 3 days and today a bit more. I just had some light brown when I wiped. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? It really scared me :cry:

Implantation maybe??


----------



## Doodar

Chris I'm so sorry you got bad news. I really hope you grow more follies in time for scan :hugs: its so heartbreaking! Up and down all the time.

ST good luck for scan tomorrow hun :thumbup:

Rosa good luck with stimming tonight hun :thumbup:

Princess hope you manage to get the form sorted so you can book your apt :hugs:

Tinks no hubby wont be providing a sample he had to have ssr last time so we will be using the frozen sperm from that. Hope your first jab went ok :hugs:

Kelly how you feeling pupo lady? :hugs:

Hypns could be implantation bleed hun, here's hoping :dust: when will you start testing?

AFM trigger shot it done :happydance: 4 day break from injections and then have to start again bummer!! not looking forward to that!


----------



## Hpyns4life

I'm going to do an hpt on the 30th, that's when my AF would normally show on a regular cycle. I have no idea if my normal 12 day LP is still something to go by, but the FC doesn't have me scheduled for my beta until the 3rd. I guess because of the weekend.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Sending out lots of good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Hpyns4life said:


> Hey ladies I'm 5dp3dt sooo... 8dpo? I've been having cramping for the last 3 days and today a bit more. I just had some light brown when I wiped. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? It really scared me :cry:

brown is nothing to worry about. lots of women have brown when they're preggo. it could totally be implantation, too. I wouldn't worry. I know...it's harder said than done. I think the 30th sounds like a great day to test! Coming up so soon!

Doodar, yay for a break from shots! What do you start in 4 days? Progesterone? They never stop, do they?!

ST, thanks for easing my mind. I'm glad to know it's just uncomfortable.


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I am feeling miserable! Happy to be pupo but my stomach hurts so much and I am so bloated.

hapyns: I would guess implantation to? Your period may show a bit later due to the progesterone you're taking but I think the 30th is a great day to test. I am going to test at 12 or 13dpo as well since cause of thanksgiving here my beta isn't till oct 11.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kelly! How did I miss the decision?! Congrats on ET and being PUPO!!! :happydance: Take it easy lady, these next few days you should be a queen :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Chris I'm so sad to read your news, I hope that the scan today shows more eggs so that you can go ahead with this cycle. Good luck honey. 

Kelly congrats on being pupo, how come you have to wait so long for your beta? Isn't it 4 weeks until thanksgiving?

Sounds like it's a busy week for all with stimming and scans and trigger shots, it's all moving so fast!

Afm still don't really feel like i have any symptoms, just more sniffing and terrible sleeping so I'm a bit tired today. 

:wave:


----------



## Doodar

Chris I'm sending you a huge ton of luck for today!! Come on follies grow grow grow!!! :flower:

Rosa I start clexane in 4 days to thin the blood. Start progesterone pessaries too, carry on with aspirin, steroids and oestrogen for 12 weeks! I'm just praying to god it works this time round with all these extra drugs!!

Kelly!! Oh no! poor you. Make sure you drink plenty of fluids and get plenty of rest :hugs::hugs:

Hope :hi:hypns:hi: and everyone else!!

Any ideas how I can get rid of a cough in a day! Grrrrr!!


----------



## Chris77

Well good news, bad news and bad news.

Good news is that I have 5 eggs...7 follies. Dr. K is very torn and said my body is making his job very difficult. :rofl: Because we can go ahead with the retrieval. However, since I did produce more eggs, he says that depsite the Diminished Ovarian Reserve, my ovaries are hanging tough, they're fighting. He believes that with a "Flare" protocol a more aggressive treatment that I can absolutely gett more eggs. I said do you think about 9-12 and he said yes.

If money were no object he'd say let's go to retrieval...5 eggs are good and we may even have more hiding. But since it is, he says it's not that great of a cycle and we can do better. I told him that we could probably do another IVF next year. He said, "I absolutely don't want you waiting 6 months." Which led me to believe that whatever IVF's we need to have, better happen within the next 6 months or this baby thing is going to not happen or that our odds will be significantly reduced.

He was uplifted though because he was NOT expecting me to grow more eggs. :nope:

He also mentioned about not wasting this cycle and converting it to IUI which he will give us at a 50% reduction. 

If we decide no on all, IVF #2 will be in November (will have to go bcp's for 2 weeks again after AF) very near Thanksgiving.

So Pete and I have some decisions to make regarding the IUI. I have to still talk to P about the retrieval but I think he'd agree with me in waiting. Unless with the new info, that we only have 6 more good months, he may feel differently. He couldn't come with me because both of his boss' are out today and he had to be at work to open up the shift.

We've talked about cashing in our 401k's which would give us 4 more attempts. So, we need to talk today.
I asked Dr. K for just a bit more info about how many eggs I have and if we could do ICSI...this is his response:

_You have 1 mature and I think between 3-5 that will be mature in one more day

ICSI could increase fertilization but it is rarely 100%. Usually about 66% so if we say get 6 eggs, 5 mature, ICSI 5 (a likely scenario) the most likely outcome is 3 embryos. Of those 3 the expectation is that one may not survive or not be good quality &#8211; so you would have a pretty good chance of having 2 good embryos, of course you could do better, but you could also do worse

If we started with say 10 eggs obviously the odds of finding 2 good embryos increases, and there&#8217;s even a chance for extra frozen embryos for future use

Hope this helps
_

Still haven't had the chance to talk with P yet but it looks like cancelling this cycle is the best thing to do.


----------



## princess_1991

:cry::cry:

im sooo upset, over something really stupid

ive just rang the clinic to see if the form had got there yet and the receptionist was just horrible!!

she started ranting saying she doesnt understand why im ringing when i rang yesterday and the form wasnt there so what did i expect her to do :cry:

i did ask to speak to someone else and the lady i spoke to was really nice and sorted everything out for me, shes promised she will ring me as soon as it comes in, but that woman :growlmad: has really riled me!!

youd think shed know how stressful it is for patients working in that sort of environment!

xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess. How rude, glad you managed to find a nice lady to help. You're right they should know that this is all emotional enough without them getting snippy. 

Chris. Glad to hear that you're getting some answers and advice, sounds like converting to Iui might be a good idea, i assume if you abandon the cycle they don't charge you for IvF in full? I can't remember whether you have male factor issues too, but if not then IUi could be the way to go now you know there are multiple eggs there waiting. GL for whatever you decide. 

Oh and what's a 401k? I often read about people cashing them in for stuff but have no idea what they are!

Afm I don't know whether it was my crappy nights sleep or the drugs are kicking in as I feel wiped out today. Had to convince DH that we should come home a little early from week as I was feeling a bit spaced out. Think an early night is in order and i bought my laptop home so if I still feel crap in the morning I can work here instead of going into the office. Feeling a bit crampy too so I think the witch is getting nearer!


----------



## Tinks85

Just typed a massive reply and my computer crashed :growlmad::growlmad:

Its just going to be a quick one now, sorry girls.

2nd Jabby done, stung a little bit more but hardly nothing. I dont know if its just my imagination but I can feel my ovaries already. I can feel like a tugging sensation, mainly on my left. I feel a little queasy and dizzy but nothing too bad and my tummy is bloated. 

Does anyone know if we can take ibrus whilst stimming?

ST - the injection that hurt and bruised, was it cetrotide?

Hope everyone is well, again sorry for the short post :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Keep us updated on your progress Chris. I wishing for the best for you.

I'm not being treated like a queen, I have a 1 year old and hubby is working. Lucky me. I am also watching my friends 4 yr old and 3 month old today. Good news is my stomach isn't hurting as much today so I hope this is the turning point. My pg test this morning was almost neg to so the trigger is just about out of my system. I wonder if that coincides with the trigger being almost gone, as HCG aggravates the ovaries after collection. The nurse did say it could come back worse if I do get pregnant from this cycle.

It's just under two weeks till thanksgiving but by the time i have my blood test I'll be 18dpo, they normally do them a bit sooner but the holiday messed it up and on top of that I'll have to wait till the next day to get the results which sucks. I will be poas around the 7th or 8th though.

hypns: We went with the 3 day transfer of 2 embies for lots of reasons, one being that we get two embies, 2: we get more to freeze (8 in total), 3: they get back in my sooner and there were other good reasons to I just can't remember them.

Transfer was so surreal, I couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi ladies!

just a short one from me to, sorry not many personals Im just sooo tired I wanna sleep for a year and really didnt want to go into work after my scan in the morning! scan went fine, follies growing nicely, there are 20. EC is not on friday as first estimated but on monday now, consultant obviously wants a few more days of stimms which is fine by me as they obviously aren't quite big enough yet. so back on friday for another scan, lol! the 4th! so trigger will be saturday I guess. 

Tinks-glad jabbing going well, the cetrotide gave me first bruise but gonal f has given me one now too! weird. However from 12 or so injections, only 2 bruises isnt bad!

chris-glad you have some choices!x

princess-how flippin mean, I hate stuff like that! they should know better. x


----------



## Chris77

We cancelled this cycle and are going with a Lupron Flare Protocol next time. FS seems pretty confident we'll have better results. We had at most 7 (more like 6 though) and he feels we can get 10. He left the ball in my court and I chose to cancel. 

I felt uncomfortable with not cancelling but now that I've cancelled, I'm still feeling uncomfortable. :dohh:


----------



## ~Hope~

St glad your scan was good and yay for EC on Monday!

Chris stay positive honey, I'm sure that was the right decision and you have a plan for next cycle. 

Kelly I was so confused by your timings for thanksgiving... Then realised you were in Canada! Duh! Hope you manage to get a little rest.


----------



## Kelly9

Haha yeah we have thanksgiving in October. I already can't wait for turkey day!!! We have a nice big one this year which means lots of left overs and homemade soup! Yum. I'm making myself hungry thinking about it. 

Chris I think you made the decision that's best for you. Are yOu still going to go for IUI?


----------



## Chris77

Probably not, it only boosts our odds my a small amount and we've already had 7 failed IUI's.


----------



## Kelly9

Fair enough. I hope toy get a ton of eggies for this next protocol.


----------



## Chris77

Unfortunately, a ton I won't get. 10 is the goal.


----------



## Kelly9

But that's a lot!


----------



## Doodar

Aw chris my heart goes out to you, it really was a tough decision to make. Sending you some huge follie hugs for your next cycle :hugs:

Princess I don't anyone understands how stressful this ivf business can be unless you been through it yourself!! No need to be rude though! Horrible woman!!

Finks yay!! For second jab! 

Kelly glad your feeling better Hun! Wish we had thanks giving here! Sounds fun!! 

St good luck for ec Hun!

Hello to anyone I've missed. I'm on my phone. So makes it hard to keep up!

AFM egg collection tomorrow eek!! I'm all defuzzed and bag packed!! Getting nervous now but excited at the same time. I'll be a nervous wreck tomorrow though! Bloody cold is still going strong praying hard that they don't cancel on me!!


----------



## Kelly9

It is fun and there is so much yummy food. We really only eat Turkey like 3 times a year, Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas.

I just watched a friends 4 yr old and 3 month old along with my 1 yr old and I'm wiped. If I end up with twins I'm going to cry!


----------



## Traskey

Chris - well done on making a decision. It must have been a tough one for you to make. I'm glad that your FS has a plan for you for next cycle that will boost your body's response. Sending you lots of :hugs:

ST - glad your scan went well. Stimming for an extra few days isn't so bad. I had to go for three more days. Just means a few more days of feeling really uncomfortable :hugs:

Pricess - sorry that the lady at the clinic was so rude! You don't need that on top of everything. You'd think they'd be more sympathetic. 

Kelly - try and take it easy.

Doodar - good luck for today. I haven't been told to take a bag. I did wonder about that. What's in yours?

Tinks - yay for second jabs :)

Hope - sorry about the crazy tireds. Hope you managed to work from home if you felt rough.

Rosa - injections all ok?

Zowiey, AQ, Hpyns, hope you are all well.


----------



## Traskey

Doodar, Zowiey, good luck with egg collection today. Sending you loads of :dust: and :hug:


----------



## ~Hope~

Good luck for collection today Doodar and Zowiey :dance:

I'm interested about what's in the bag too. I think we need a dressing gown and slippers. Oh and I'm taking a packed lunch because I didn't like any of the sandwich options on offer :lol:

Tried to go to bed early last night but just couldn't get to sleep even though I felt wiped out so I'm going to stay here today and laptop in front of the tv. That way I can take a nap this afternoon if I feel like it. 

Hope everyone has a good day today :dust:


----------



## Tinks85

Good luck today doodar and Zowie. Can't wait for your updates.

Hope I think that's a good idea to have a home day. Sorry you couldn't sleep. 

Traskey only one more day for you. 

ST sorry EC has been put back but it just means your follies will be better. 

Kelly you must be shattered, make sure you get some rest today. 

Hope everyone is well.

I woke up feeling quite queasy today :( just sat outside the blood room.

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## ~Hope~

Wow Tink that's an early blood test. Hope it went ok.


----------



## zowiey

I'm home!

We got 13 eggs :happydance: so the follies scan can't be too accurate? Now we just have to wait! I'm happy we got more than I thought, but as natural born pessimist I'm waiting on bad news :dohh:

I'm feeling ok, a little sore and battered, but do far it's not too bad!

Good luck doodar :hugs:

Our Internet is still down, but hopefully will get a new router from virgin by the end of the week, I'm going stir crazy not being able to use the Internet :haha: I feel bad not being able to support everyone, but will be back soon!

Big hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

I know, they do the bloods and scans between 7.30 - 8.30 and its first come first served so we go down as early as poss and hope we are first in so we can get away again. We have to go straight to work though, feel like I have done a day before even starting work :dohh:

Tummy really does not like either the gonal F or metformin or both. Feeling sick and having to keep running to the loo, not good at work :blush:

How is your home day going Hope?


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: 13 is a wonderful harvest well done! Now you need to rest up and start picturing your uterus as a nice comfy place ready for the embryos to be put back home. Any idea whether you'll do a 2 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## Tinks85

Zowie thats great news, how many follies did they say you had? was it 6? 13 is fab :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad you dont feel to sore :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Tink an upset tummy doesn't sound like fun. Did you say you suffered from IBS? 

Home day is going well, I'm able to be productive while just sitting here quietly and not running around and expending energy chatting! Who needs to attend a meeting in person when you can just join by telephone :)


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Hope :hugs:

I don't know yet, but I think as a clinic they lean towards 5 day transfer, but I suppose we will get an idea tomorrow. I've already warned the nurses I'll probably cry when they ring! :haha:

Xx


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - That sounds like my kind of meeting :winkwink: Yes I do suffer with IBS so maybe the meds have just agrivated it :thumbup:


----------



## zowiey

Thanks tinks, yes they said I had 6 ready with 2 more possible. So I was expecting 4/6. But I still won't let myself believe it really, I think I'm not happy unless I'm thinking the worst! :haha:
xx


----------



## Tinks85

Zowie that really is amazing, I have everything crossed for you.

I guess we think the worse to mentally prepare but I am sure it will be fine. I know you will have said but are having ICSI?


----------



## zowiey

Yeah we're having icsi. Hubby is a bit worried amount the amount he produced, but volume is one of the problems we have. I'm hoping we'll get some info on the count tomorrow as well, last test he did, there was 10mil with 90% abnormals so 1mil "good" ones! So I'm intrigued to see if his count has improved!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, wow this thread moves fast! just spent ages trying to catch up but my laptop keeps crashing so sorry if i miss lots out here...

Rosa- Yay for stimming and i hope its going well x

Chris- Sounds like u made the right choice but im sorry it was not straightforward. Lots of chance with a diff protocol next time tho x

Tinks- Hope your follies are developing nicely x

Traskey- Hope u are doing well x

Kelly- Congrats on being pupo x

ST- Hope all is going well with u x

Princess- Annoying when u get someone unhelpful on the phone but hope u sort it all out soon and get a start date x

Zowiey- Fab result! good luck x

Sorry to those i have missed. Had a stressful few days and its my dads scan on fri which im worried about as he is more breathless and tired etc so lots to contend with at this time but praying my cycle continues to run smoothly and gives us the longed for bfp soon xxx


----------



## Tinks85

:hi: AQ - Sorry to hear you have yet more stress :hugs: I have everything crossed for you dads scan on Friday. Hope you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Tinks.
I pray all is fine with my dad.
Hope all this stress wont have any bearing on the outcome of this treatment?

How r u doing? xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Thats why you need to rest and releax as much as possible :hugs:

I am doing ok thanks, feeling a quite queasy and have an upset tummy but its going ok so far.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi AQ, I'm glad you stopped by I was starting to worry about you. Hope everything goes well with your dad's scan. I know we all try and keep ourselves as calm as possible but I'm pretty sure fate has already decided whether we'll each get a BFP or not. On one of those test tube babies there was a couple who got a bfn on their first relaxed cycle, then on the cycle where anything and everything went wrong in their lives they got a BFP!


----------



## Tinks85

Thats interesting Hope about test tube babies :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Hope your upset tummy gets better soon x

Hope- I think you are right really that what is meant to be will be. Just hard to chill and go with fate when u want something soo badly but nothing else we can do is there? how are u finding dr? im shattered and very low with it now so cant wait to start stimms x


----------



## Traskey

Evening everyone!

Tinks, sorry the IBS is playing up. It will be the meds for sure.

Hope, glad you were able to stay at home today and feel a little better.

Zowiey, 13 eggs :wohoo: That's amazing considering what you thought you were getting! Lots of rest now. No housework!

AQ, hope your dad's scan goes well Friday.

Hi to Hpyns, Princess, Chris, Rosa, how are you doing today?

Oh and I feel dreadful but it's all worth it! Roll on tomorrow :D


----------



## zowiey

Aq, I hope everything goes ok for your dad on Friday :hugs: be gentle on yourself, and take things as easy as you can. Xx

Hope, I agree to, I think our fate has already been decided, and am trying to keep in the mind frame of what will be, will be!

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Thanks trask! You'll be fine, it really isn't that bad, I'd rather do this a million times than ever have another HSG!

What time do you have to be in for?
xxx


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies!

Tinks hope you feel better soon, my digestion is all out of wack too :(

Hope, I think fate plays it's hand but we can influence it by lots of PMA!!!

Zowie, Wow! That's a lot of eggs!! Take care of those ovaries they must be sore :hugs:

Traskey it's all worth it, it's all worth it :thumbup: 

AFM my emotions are all over the place. One second I'm walking on sunshine and just "know" I'm PG, and then next I'm crying and convinced it hasn't worked. Ugh. This is hard.


----------



## Traskey

I'm scheduled for 8am. Got to be there for 7.30! Pups are going to spend the night with my mum and dad as they didn't fancy a visit at 6 to drop them off :haha:

Hpyns, hang in there with the PMA. You have done so well. I'm sure the 2ww is going to feel like forever!


----------



## Chris77

So, we're going to do IUI on Friday! :happydance: Dr. K suggested it so that I don't feel like I took all those shots for nothing and there is a small chance it'll work (about 15% though) BUT I was given only a 10% chance that my body would grow 2 more eggs over the weekend, and it grew 3! So my body keeps on amazing. Maybe it can amaze one more time!

So, I'll have 6 or 7 eggs for the IUI on Friday. The most I've ever had was 3! And I only had 1 shot of Ovidrel....this time I'm taking 2!! 

So fx'd!


----------



## Traskey

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

worth a shot Chris, or two :rofl: Go for it! Fingers crossed and loads of :dust:


----------



## Tinks85

Traskey - Just one more day hun, hang on in there :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hypns4life - It is such a rollercoaster, keep thinking possitive :hugs:

Chris - GL for the IUI on Friday, 15% isn't all that bad when you think IVF is grouped as 25%. FX hun :thumbup:

Princess - Any news????

Dont think I will be around much tonight, headng to bed with my kindle very soon. Light weight :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

Traskey. Good luck for the morning honey :dust:

Chris yay for Iui I think its a wonderful idea, might as well since you're all drugged up and you know the eggs are there :dust: :dust:

AQ I'm starting to feel tired now these past couple of days, I'm just not sleeping very well, either can't sleep. Or wake up too early. Or wake up in the night. Yesterday was hideous and I was so tired at work I felt really spaced out. Stayed home today and feeling much better, just tired. Will try and get another early night today and then have a proper day off tomorrow so more lounging on the sofa watching tv with my knitting!

:wave: to everyone I missed.


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies... 
Zowiey what awesome numbers... well done..!!.. take it easy now and rest up... fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow... xx

Traskey good luck tomorrow..... xx

Chris good luck on friday 6 or 7 eggs for IUI is splendid number, i hope i get that many for IVF...!!! xx 

Hi Tinks, enjoy your early night... and i hope your belly gets better soon.. i know how you feel as i also get IBS... xx

AQ look after yourself and i hope your dads scan goes ok... xx

Hope glad your day was restful for you... xx

Hypn4life hugs for you... xx

nothing going on for me apart from ive decided my left leg does not like injections.. gotta give my other one a break though till i start stimming and then it will be both legs every day... 

Hi to Rosababy ST 4ever and anyone ive missed... hope you all managed to enjoy some sunshine today.... xxx

lou


----------



## ~Hope~

Just saw this on my clinic's forum and thought I'd share it here...

With every tear that falls, there is a lost heart that calls.
it calls to say I'm here, don't dispair, I will come to you
when the time is right, when you least expect me and through
the quiet night open your heart to me, accept me, I will be there
in the end.
Your wait may be long, you may get frustrated by the whole
ordeal. In the end I will be real. While others around you are
succeeding your heart goes on bleeding.
I would thank you for being patient, I would thank you for
being the kind of person who shows persistance. If it were not
for this, I may never get the chance to have an existence.
In the chaos of your day, the calm of your night, let your heart
soar and take flight.
For so many tears, for so many years. You have been trying,
thinking of giving up but never doing it. In the end you just keep
on going in the hopes that I will come to you, the one who deserves
me, the one who can love me as no other can. You will be that
mother that you always wanted to be. Just you keep waiting for me.


----------



## zowiey

Hope that was beautiful, it made me cry! I sincerely hope that every single lady here get their beautiful babies one day very soon. xxx


----------



## Doodar

Sorry for no personals. I'll catch up tomorrow!!

Copied from my Journal!

Quick update!! I'm in a lot of pain!! I've developed ohss, had some extra fluid drained today and been put on medication for it. I also have to monitor my fluid intake and out take and report to the clinic every day. I'm so bloated I can hardly breathe. If the pain gets any worse then I have to go to A&E. Praying that doesnt happen!! completely different to last time, didnt have any pain at all last time. Was sick as a dog the whole way home, not nice!!

On a happier note we got 20 eggs of which 18 were mature enough to use. Fertilization report tomorrow! will update as soon as hear. The decision as to which day embryo transfer will be has been taken out of our hands. They wont do a day 3 transfer because of the ohss, my body needs time to heal. If still no better on day 5 they no transfer will take place and the embryos will be frozen for another cycle!! need prayers again girls!! Those prayers for the sperm worked a treat! Thank you

Love to you all and thanks for all the good luck wishes


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh my goodness Doodar you poor thing! Bumper harvest so good on you, fx that the nasty ohss goes away quickly and you can do a 5 day tx :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Get better Doodar!!!! I hope you can have your blast transfer as fresh and be nice and healthy for it.

Chris I think IUI is amazing. I'm praying for ya. 

2dp3dt man this is going by so SLOW! 

zowie looking good, and good luck!


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- That was beautiful and so true. Im sure we all have our lil babies waiting in the wings of our angels to be sent to us x

Hpyns- You will feel all over the place hun. That is how i feel now and its not even the 2ww... one day il be positive and the next convinced it wont work. Its natural in our situation. Hope it goes fast for you and that you get your BFP x

Doodar- You are in my prayers hun and i really hope that transfer can go ahead this cycle but of course your health comes first x

Looplew- Can you not inject in your belly? thats where i do mine and iv had no probs really. My friend says it hurts more in the leg? hope things calm down x

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Chris- Great news about IUI as it gives u a chance with this cycle. Good luck! x

Kelly9- Aww bet it drags! im trying to think of ways to keep busy with mine! it was bad enough when i could conceive naturally let alone with IVF! hang in there x

AFM- Feeling exhausted and very emotional so off to bed for me soon and hope i feel a lil better tomorrow to cope with another day xxx


----------



## Kelly9

The whole process feels like it drags but I guess at the same time I can't believe I'm just waiting for a blood test now.


----------



## rosababy

Zowiey, glad you're home and feeling okay! 13 eggies!!! That's incredible! When do they call to tell you how many fertilized? Tomorrow? Rest up, girl. You did good! :hugs:

Tinks, sorry your tummy is not feeling good. how are the jabs themselves going?

AQ, glad you are here again. :hugs: I am so sorry about your dad. You are going through so much, but I'm glad to hear things with your cycle are going smoothly. Are you stimming now, or still DRing?

Hpyns, I'm exactly the same way. Happy, sad. Belly laughing, sobbing. These darn meds! I'm so sorry you're struggling. Try to keep positive. When can you take a test? This is so hard. :hugs:

Chris, yay for an IUI! I'm so glad your cycle won't be completely wasted! Our bodies do miraculous things, so you never know! Maybe this is exactly what it needed!

Loopy, you have to do your injections in your leg? ouch!! :wacko: Why not your belly? Are they intramuscular? 

Hope, wow. That totally made me cry. It's beautiful. I remember seeing it when we first started ttc, but it means so much more now. We go through so much.

Doodar, hun! I'm so sorry you're in pain from ohss! Take it easy...did they say anything about eating salty food or anything? But 18 mature eggs is GREAT! :happydance: What great numbers we have today! I hope you feel better soon.

Afm, up down. happy sad. laughing sobbing. That's been me. I have to do my own jabs tonight and I'm scared. The menopur/bravelle HURT. They burn going in and then hurt for like 5 minutes afterward. 

I told my mom today that I wish I could just sleep through this process. Wake me up when I'm preggo! :rofl: Seriously though...this sucks.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Everyone--

I've been absent for a few days mostly because not much is going on. I'm entering week 2 of 3 with my pills, and I'll start Lupron in about a week. 

I just wanted to check in and say hello. My colleague and friend had an IUI almost 2 weeks ago and is scheduled for a test on Saturday. She came to me in tears today--AF came early. She shook her head and asked me how I hold it together...she was there with me last week when I got confirmation. I just told her that I was trying to be grateful for being able to do this process--that medicine is so evolved, that my insurance will cover it, that my body is still able to produce eggs, that I have a husband who is supportive--all of those things. 

But I also want to say that the support of this discussion board--this thread in particular--really helps. Seeing other people's disappointments and triumphs (and everything in between) truly help me to keep perspective and to stay hopeful. So thanks. 

Here's to lots of healthy sperm, healthy eggs, dividing embries, attaching zygotes, and happy ultrasounds. xoxoxo


----------



## amirini

Day 5 stimmming...my stats:
Endo Thickness-8.55 
ESTRADIOL 2277.58 
LH 15.1 
On my left and right side the doctor measured 10 of the follicles on the right and 10 on the left. 
The follicles measured between 7 -10 mm on the left 
and 6 -9 on the right.....
Does thsi look normal??


----------



## CanAmFam

Had my first FET today, put back 2 blasts. One wasnt all that pretty looking, but survived thaw. The other looked fantastic to fingers crossed. 

now we play the waiting game. at least it is a short one!

that is the last of our frozen babies... 
from 22eggs to 17, to 14fertilized, to 4. it was a whirlwind first try at IVF/ FET... hoping if i have to do another full IVF this winter, i get more to freeze!


----------



## Kelly9

I would say its normal for the follies, at day 6 of stimming i was 10 on one side 9 on the other ranging between 9mm and 12mm, the only different is my estradiol was 1890 and they said it was a big high so they decreased my meds only to increase them back to what they were at the next apt.

Canam hopefully you won't need to do another for a long time! Good luck! When are you testing?


----------



## Hpyns4life

Took a hpt test today, stupid stupid stupid :dohh: It was of course negative but I'm only 10dpo and I wasn't expecting a positive. I wasn't even going to test until the 30th but DH talked me into it. Now he's upset, silly me for taking it.

Also found out today that my other 2 embies didn't survive the freezing process. I haven't told DH and it's killing me not to. He's so upset about the negative test that I can't bring myself to give him the bad news. So many of you have done multiple IVF cycles or can in the future, but this was our only shot. We can't afford it again :nope: We possibly could have afforded a frozen cycle, but now we don't have that option anymore :cry: 4 days left till blood test and I'm absolutely terrified.


----------



## Kelly9

Hpyns 10dpo is way to early to test! You're not out yet. Just hide the tests or give them to a friend who knows about your IVF and instruct them not to give them back to you for at least 2-4 more days. :hugs: Financially we're in the same boat too so fingers crossed.


----------



## rosababy

amirini, don't know what's normal, sorry I can't help. How's the stimming treating you?

Hypns4life, don't worry. It still could be too early. :hugs: Hang in there. It's not over. When is your official beta? 

4everyoung, :kiss: this thread in particular helps me a lot, too. Not sure what I would do without you ladies. :hugs: Here's to building families and being happy. :flower:


Afm, just did my own menopur/bravelle shot!! I've been so terrified because this one burns, but dh can't be home until later, and I had to do it. I DID IT! :yipee: :yipee: I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay Rosababy! I find if you go nice and slow when injecting the meds it didn't hurt as much sting wise.


----------



## rosababy

thanks, kelly! I found that the faster we went with lupron, the better. But I think you're right with the stimming drugs. The burning is worse if you go fast. It's so hard to push though, I couldn't go much faster even if I wanted to! :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

The stimms didn't bug me one bit! Not even the needle. I was on suprefact injections and gonalf though so maybe the brand makes a difference.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hyp hang in there girl it's way to early to test :dust:

Rosa you continue to be my jab hero! You go girl!

And now I can't remember another darn thing that I have just read, my head feels so full of fog this morning. I managed to get a straight 9 hours and woke up feeling like I've been hit by a bus. My head is so foggy and I just want sleep. Luckily I have a day off today, but I need to go see my GP about some weird infection I have in my eye. Going to ask him whether he'll sign me off for the 2ww too. I've told my team that I'm feeling crap because I have had trouble sleeping, but it would be easier if I could say I'm on pre op drugs that are making me feel drained. I dontmindthemknowingim having treatment just don't want to tell them why!

Will try and do more personals later, gotta go drag my butt in the shower now to try and wake myself up!


----------



## zowiey

Traskey, good luck for today! Lots of eggie dust for you :dust: xxxx

Rosa, well done on injecting! I was on menopur, and I found it stung like hell! xxx

Hypns, don't loose hope yet sweetie, it's still so early huge :hugs:

Kelly congrats on being PUPO! Xx

Hope, hope you can get signed off, I finished on Tuesday and don't go back for another 3 weeks, that fact alone has taken so much stress of the situation. Oh an I hope you get your infection sorted, big :hugs: to you! Xxx

Afm, no news yet, I'm feeling sooo nervous, and am so jumpy at every noise in case it's the telephone! I hope they ring soon, I just want to know how many I have!

xxx


----------



## zowiey

They called! 

Of the 13 collected, 12 were injected and 10 fertilised! Phew! I'm half relieved, but now putting my worry on to waiting for tomorrows news. So transfer will either be Sat or Mon! Eeek!

xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> The stimms didn't bug me one bit! Not even the needle. I was on suprefact injections and gonalf though so maybe the brand makes a difference.

Do you have the pen thing? I've heard that's nice. Wish I had that! :wacko:

Hope, Jab Hero! I love it! :haha: Sorry you're feeling so out of it. I hope you get the entire 2ww off! I would love that!

Zowiey, INCREDIBLE news!! :yahoo: So awesome!! You're almost done!!


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: Zowiey that's wonderful news, don't forget to be visualising so that the little embie will be nice and comfy when they put it back. 

My GP was running 25 minutes behind by the time I got to see him which I think helped me as he wanted me in and out ASAP! Apparently my eye thing is excema and he's prescribed some cream - haven't had proper excema worth treating since I was a kid!

Ased him about the 2ww and he wanted to know why I wanted 2 weeks off, and said if my work were happy he'd do it, so I told him I didn't want work to know why. So he said if I wanted the time he'd write me a note and he put a note on my file to remind him what he'd agreed to! He's going to sign me off following a gynae procedure and i just have to call him up when i need the note. He also wished me luck for the treatment :)

So I got what I wanted, and I can now tell my boss so I can plan for the time off, but i feel guilty! these past few weeks have been quiet at work and I think I'd be fine, but the few before that were hell and I was stressed to breaking point. And i can't tell in advance what kind of week it will be so I know its safer for me not to be there, but a bit of me feels guilty about putting me first!


----------



## Chris77

Hypns, way too early to test! Plenty of time yet! :dust:

Rosa, yeah the Menopur wasn't that bad...I was expecting it to be alot worse.


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Well done on doing your own jab. I am still DR'ing intill after baseline scan 4th oct x

Chris- Hope your doing ok and glad about the chance of a bfp with IUI x

Zowiey- FAB news! you will have some good choice for transfer there! not long now x

Hope- I hope you feel better soon x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am lying in bed with gastric flu :-( really feel terrible. Explains why i was sick yesterday tho. Just trying to drink lots of fluids and flush myself out xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Doodar, poor you with OHSS. How are you feeling today? I will be praying hard again for you hun. Really hope you can do fresh :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope, I think you have have done the right thing getting signed off if you dont know how stressfull work wil be. You will not need any mored added stress :thumbup:

Hypns, Sorry about the BFN, really hope its just to early for you.

Traskey, Good luck for today, hope it all goes to plan x

Zowie, great figures, you must be really pleased with that :happydance::happydance:

Rosababy, well done for doing your first jabby yourself, its not as hard as you imagin is it??? I am doing ok with them but as I have said its a pen but I start cetrotide tonight and thats a syrine and have to mix liquid and powder together :thumbup: I think this one may sting a little more than gonal F :dohh:

Hi Kelly, Chris, AQ, ST, Princess and everyone else I have missed. Hope you are all well :kiss:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!
I'm off work today just couldn't face it, im feeling soo tired and in pain from my ovaries! it especially hurts when I wee, has anyone who is stimming/has stimmed had this? Its not the wee that hurts its my ovaries that hut-i literally have to grit my teeth. Its like my bladder is pressing on them or something. It is now at the point where it hurts to walk or stand for too long, or get up from bed or a sitting position! I can't wait to get these eggies out on monday!!! -trask I know hoe you felt yesterday-rubbish!

trask-GL for today, im sure you are prob home now as im writing this! looking forward to an update!

Doodar-welldone on 20! so sorry you have ohss, what is it like? Have they said how long they think it will last? I really hope you can do day 5! Im v.worried about ohss as I have 20 follies too and pcos which increases risk of ohss apparently. Im still confused as to how to prevent it, drink lots after ec or not drink lots after ec? rest up!x

Hope-lovely poem, thank-you! i especially like the last couple of lines. Glad you have got time off, I know what you mean about feeling guilty, I do and im only having one day off after ec and one after et. xx

AQ-I was also starting to worry about you! FX for your dad...x

Hypns-so sorry about no frozen embies and bfn. Like everyone said its too early and definately still time.!!

4everyoung-hang in there!

Rosa-I tried yet again today to do my own injection and still couldn't! you are a hero!x

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Doodar

Fertilization report as follows: we have 11 fertilized embies all looking good so far. They are still aiming for day 5 transfer but I have a strong feeling it will be cancelled. If I'm honest and I know it sounds awful but the way I'm feeling right now it's the last thing I'm thinking about. I'm concentrating on trying to keep myself out of hospital. I'm still in a tremendous amount of pain, the worst pain I have ever known. I'm not comfortable in any position. I have the most horrendous pain in shoulder blade it hurts when I breathe. I mentioned it to clinic and they said its caused by leaking fluid from my abdomen and to go to A&E if it becomes too bad. I dont want to go to A&E but not sure how much more I can take. Painkillers just aren't touching it. The medication they have given me has the most awful side effects. I'm feeling so sorry for myself. Need to increase my fluid intake further, more than 3 litres now and to include lots of milk. Sending hubby to maccy d's for milkshake! It's the only way!!


----------



## Doodar

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all!
> I'm off work today just couldn't face it, im feeling soo tired and in pain from my ovaries! it especially hurts when I wee, has anyone who is stimming/has stimmed had this? Its not the wee that hurts its my ovaries that hut-i literally have to grit my teeth. Its like my bladder is pressing on them or something. It is now at the point where it hurts to walk or stand for too long, or get up from bed or a sitting position! I can't wait to get these eggies out on monday!!! -trask I know hoe you felt yesterday-rubbish!
> 
> trask-GL for today, im sure you are prob home now as im writing this! looking forward to an update!
> 
> Doodar-welldone on 20! so sorry you have ohss, what is it like? Have they said how long they think it will last? I really hope you can do day 5! Im v.worried about ohss as I have 20 follies too and pcos which increases risk of ohss apparently. Im still confused as to how to prevent it, drink lots after ec or not drink lots after ec? rest up!x
> 
> Hope-lovely poem, thank-you! i especially like the last couple of lines. Glad you have got time off, I know what you mean about feeling guilty, I do and im only having one day off after ec and one after et. xx
> 
> AQ-I was also starting to worry about you! FX for your dad...x
> 
> Hypns-so sorry about no frozen embies and bfn. Like everyone said its too early and definately still time.!!
> 
> 4everyoung-hang in there!
> 
> Rosa-I tried yet again today to do my own injection and still couldn't! you are a hero!x
> 
> Hi to everyone else!

I'm like that now! It hurts to wee, it hurts to sit and it hurts to stand or lie down. I would mention it to your clinic now hun, they can start you on the medication early. Drink plenty, as much as you can. 3 litres if you can manage it and include milk. I really hope you dont get it. I wouldnt wish it on anyone :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh doodar you poor thing sounds awful! what painkillers are you taking? it might be worth going to a&E if they can give you something stronger? interesting about milk I wonder what that does as oppose to just water. Gosh I really hope the medication works quickly for you but it does sound like in the meanwhile some stronger painkillers might help. Crap im worried now as im sure my ovaries shouldnt be this painful-im worried if I tell them something bad will happen! You just sort yourself out and don't worry about the embies, what will be will be. x


----------



## Traskey

Ack. Lost all my post!! 

Sorry this is a quick one as I'm in a lot of pain. 

16 eggies for us :wohoo: not sure how many are mature and will fertilise. We'll find out tomorrow. They had to do ICSI as DH SA was borderline.

Zo. Congrats on 10 fertilised eggies. 

Doodar. Congrats on 11 fertilised eggies. The ohss sounds awful though. Please look after you and if need be go to a&e and get better painkillers. 

ST. That was me the last two days. Hurt to stand sit walk especially when I needed a wee. Dh has had to do everything for the last couple of days. Get rest. 

:hug: for everyone else. Will catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Tinks85

Doodar - It sounds just awfull :hugs::hugs::hugs: If you can not cope then go to A&E, like ST said. They may be able to perscribe something stronger???

ST - Sorry you are feeling it as well. When i go to the loo is about the only time my ovaries feel bad at the minute. I have a few twinges and pulling sensations but weeing & BM really does bring it on. Maybe you should call the clinic just to be safe. Almost there hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just about to do my first cetrotide eeeeek


----------



## Kelly9

Zowie that's a great fert report! Looking forward to tomorrow's update 

Doodar also great fert report! I would tell you to go to emergency now if nothing is helping ohss can become quiet severe. Please take care of your self! 

Rosa yes I had the pen it was amazing! Made things super easy. 

Hpyns how are you feeling today 

Hi to everyone else! 

Time is still dragging for me. My hpt this morning was neg so no more trigger shot :) And all the pain in my tummy is now gone and I'm only up 1.5 pounds of bloat. So it's almost gone. I know if it comes back that icsi worked so as much as it would suck I'd be happy to. 

Traskey yay for 16 eggies!!! Rest up now. It will get better I promise. 

Doodar I forgot to say that electrolyte drinks are suppose to help like gatorade or powerade you know sports drinks.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Doodar :hugs: how awful :( I agree to try and get some stronger pain meds to help you out. Sending you healing thoughts.

ST: My ovaries hurt whenever I peed or had a BM, they hurt even worse after ER and they still hurt off and on. They are upset about being stretched out from having so many eggs grown in them, but it's not permanent so you can look forward to them not hurting in the future :hugs:

Sending lots of good wishes to the rest of you ladies!

AFM: Better today, still not in the best place mentally. Trying to prepare myself for any outcome. Official beta is Oct. 3rd.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh my Doodar you poor thing. Get yourself to a&e for some stronger drugs. 

St sorry you're feeling pants, I hadn't realised it got so uncomfortable in the run up to EC. Hurry up Monday!

trasky :dance: great results girl! Looking forward to the fertilisation report :thumbup:

Hyp keep the PMA, there's still time for a positive result honey :dust:

Kelly I'm fascinated by your pee sticks, will you continue to pee until you get a positive now that you know the trigger is out of your system?

Tink, how was your shot?

Ok who else did I miss? 

AQ! Hope your tummy is recovering you poor thing, you just can't seem to catch a break :hug:

rosa I'm sure you've been here today too, hope the Stimming is going ok Jab Hero :thumbup:

:wave: if I missed you

Afm so glad I didn't have to work today I've been completely wiped out, ended up having an hours nap on the sofa at about 4 and woke up feeling worse! I've just forced myself to eat dinner which has woken me up a bit. Had to cancel my hypno appt because I just don't have the energy to drive up there. I think I'll try and arrange them for the afternoon in future! I'm going to try and go into work tomorrow because it's usually quiet on Fridays and I don't have many meetings in my diary. 

How's everyone enjoying this bizarre summer? I sat outside for an hour earlier and was starting to melt!


----------



## zowiey

Trask that's a fab amount! Well done you! Fingers crossed for tomorrow! & Doesn't icsi have a higher fertilisation than ivf anyway? I think soon enough all ivf will probably be icsi. Hope you're not too sore :hugs:

Doodar, you poor thing, I hope you get better soon, as the other girls have said I might be inclined to see someone sooner, especially with how much pain you're in in :hugs:

ST, sorry you're feeling poop, I was quite uncomfortable, the day before ec I couldn't bend down properly without it hurting super bad!

Tinks hope you jab went ok? It's nerve wracking doing a new jab isn't it?!

Hello to Aq, princess, rosa and anyone else I have missed!

I've taken to sitting really uncomfortably next to the modem, just to get proper internet fix! I'm such a loser! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Kelly - Sorry things are dragging. When will you next text hun?

Hypns4life - Glad you are feeling better, I still have everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Hope - Thats a good idea about your appointments, I bet you are just wiped by the evening :hugs::hugs::hugs: How are you getting on with the sniffing?

Zowie - We really appreciate the effort you are putting in just to stay on line :haha::haha: Hope you are ok hun :thumbup:

Well the cetrotide stung :growlmad: I wasn't to bad going in but as soon as it was done it came up all itchy and blotchy and I have a lump just below the injection site. Its not too bad but nothing like Gonal F. DH nearly fainted waching me do it, bless him :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow tinks! welldone for doing it yourself! I can't do that, dh has done them all!

trask-awesome news 13 eggs is brilliant! rest up hun.x

Hope-it is lovely weather isn't it!

Zowie-bless you sitting by the modem! how ru feeling most importantly?

Doodar-I hope you are at a&e getting some pain relief!

Hypns-try to have pma I know it's hard. Thanks for the reassurance on the pain!xx

AFM-has been nice to have day off, the pain is no different but I know it won't improve until all this is over! back at school tommorrow til lunch as scan in the pm!x


----------



## africaqueen

Just jumping on quick to say well done to Traskey! fab news!
Good luck with tomorrows call.
Im off to stay with my dad as dh in work and i feel crappy still :-(
xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies just a quickie from me as i got to go blow up lots of balloons for my madams birthday....14 and still insists on balloons on the floor with her presents... the things we do hey... lol 
Doodar you should take yourself to A & E oHSS can get really bad... please take care..
Traskey well done!!! awesome number of eggs... xx
Tinks and ST sorry your both in pain... xx
Hi to everyone else sorry for no personals..... 

lou


----------



## Kelly9

Hope and Tinx I'm done peeing on sticks now till likely the 6th of Oct or around there, I just wanted to make sure the trigger was gone so that if I do get two lines I'll know they are for real. On the 6th I would be 10dp3dt so 13dpo.


----------



## rosababy

Hope, glad you got the 2ww off! That'll be nice and stress-free. don't feel guilty. You need to do what's best for you and your family.

Thanks, AQ! I'm sorry you're feeling sick. :sick: Rest up and take it easy. Almost done stimming then, right? :thumbup:

Doodar, you poor poor thing! I'm in pain just reading your post. Is there anything you can do for this pain? :hugs:

Tinks, I've jabbed with lupron before, but these stimming drugs are more involved and actually hurt. Plus, i had the lupron AND stimming last night, so it was 2 jabs for the price of one. :wacko: But you're right, it was not as bad as I thought!

ST, I'm sorry you're in so much pain, too! Monday will be here before you know it. Can you rest all weekend? Take it easy, girl. Just remember the final product. :baby:

Hpyns, try to stay positive. I know how hard it is to not think the worst. Have you poas lately, or are you not doing anymore?


Everyone sounds like they're in pain today! Making me nervous! :nope: Has anyone NOT had major major pain after their retrieval, or should I just expect to be in agony? This sucks! MAJOR hugs to everyone who is in pain today. :hugs: Remember, it's only temporary.


----------



## Kelly9

My pain wasn't major per se, just uncomfortable and unrelenting which meant I got frustrated of just being in a moderate amount of pain continuously. I've been in worse.


----------



## Hpyns4life

The day after ER was fine, 2nd day was worse, but only when I got out of bed or used the bathroom. 3rd day was ET and it got better every day from there. Just a few bad days, it goes by quickly.

No more tests for me, at least not for a few days. Maybe the 1st as that would be 1 day after my period would normally come.


----------



## Traskey

Rosa please don't worry. I'm sure you'll be ok. Most people are fine. I think my pain is because my ovaries were having to work so hard. I blame my age :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Hpyns4life said:


> The day after ER was fine, 2nd day was worse, but only when I got out of bed or used the bathroom. 3rd day was ET and it got better every day from there. Just a few bad days, it goes by quickly.
> 
> No more tests for me, at least not for a few days. Maybe the 1st as that would be 1 day after my period would normally come.


Oh not long to wait! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink - look at you becoming a Jab Hero too! I'm so proud of all you ladies doing your own jabs, DH is going to be doing all of mine!

Zowiey -thanks for making such an effort, it's lovely to have you here chatting. When is your Internet going to work properly? I'd be lost without mine. 

ST good luck for your scan today, will that confirm at EC is definitely Monday? Hope you feel ok at school this morning, take it easy.

AQ hope you start to feel better real soon, and fx that everything is ok at your dad's scan today.

Chris -is it IuI today? Good luck to you if it is :dust:

Lou - how many balloons did you have to blow up? Hope the puff and presents go down well :)

Kelly - that makes perfect sense, and here's some :dust: for the two lines!

Rosa - hello Hero, I too am getting nervous about all the pain our girls seem to be in both before EC and after ET. I've been a very lucky lady and have never really had any pain,other than before my IBS was diagnosed and that was more continual discomfort. Not really good with pain :( oh well, as you say it's all for a very good reason so I'll just have to borrow the big girl pants and take it like a man!

Hyp keep with the Pma :dust:

Sure I've forgotten someone again so :wave:

Had a crappy night's sleep last night but feel ok this am. It's weird when I sleep well I wake up feeling all foggy. Woke up in the night boiling hot but not sure if it was a hot flush or just because of this freak weather. Finished the glass if water by my bed I was so thirsty, had to get DH to bring me another one which I drank half of. Then when I woke up this morning I found my cat with her head stuck in the glass fishing out the water with her tongue! eugh, who knows how many times she's done that without me knowing and then I've drunk the water too! 

Still on witch watch today, other than some mild cramps the last couple of days and sore nipples which has now stopped no sign, I took my temp today and it's still up, makes me wish I'd tracked this cycle so I knew when to expect her! I had a 31 day cycle last month so she might not visit until Sunday on that basis. 

Well get the sunblock out today girls it's gonna be another hot one!


----------



## Traskey

ST. Good luck for your scan today. Hope those eggies are ready for Monday. 

Zowiey. Are you waiting on any calls today? How are you feeling?

Hpyns. Keep up the pma. You still have lots of time for your embies to do their thing. 

Hope. Hope the witch comes soon for you. 

Tinks. Hope the jabs are getting easier. 

Chris. Good luck with Iui today. 

AQ. Hope dad was well and you aren't feeling too rough with the nausea. 

Rosa. You are brave doing your own. Dh did all mine x

Lou. How are you and how was the party?

Kelly 4dpt : dust: for hatching embies. 

AFM. Resting in bed today and waiting on my phone call to see if any fertilise. God i hope so x


----------



## Doodar

ST hope your not in too much pain, good luck for the scan this afternoon :hugs:

AQ hope your feeling better today :hugs:

Hope witchy never shows when you want her too. I think she knows when we're doing ivf and does it purpose. Hope she shows soon :hugs:

Hypns It's hard isnt it. I'm a serial tester too and I promised myself I wouldnt do it this time round but I know I will. Sending big hugs and lots of :dust: for otd.

Kelly hows it going pupo lady. 2ww is the worst part isnt it :hugs:

Zowiey good luck for todays call, nerve wracking time. On edge every time the phone rings.

You too trask, well done for 16 eggies you star!! sorry your in pain too. It's awful isnt it. Big hugs :hugs: and can't wait to hear your fertilization report.

Rosa try not to worry hun everyone is different. If i went off my previous ec, I would say I didnt have any problems at all and certainly no pain didnt even need pain killers. I'm actually shocked that I was in pain this time round. I was so relaxed when I went in for ec because I thought nothing to it, been here before and its fine. Even the nurse commented on how relaxed I was. It's really hard for me to share the experience of being in pain because I really dont want to put anyone off.:hugs:

Tinx Hows the jabbing going hun? sounds like your doing fabulous!:hugs:

Lew hope your daughter had a good birthday, hope your not puffed out from all the balloon blowing lol.

Chris so glad to hear that your going ahead with iui, it would have been a waste of all those eggies. Good luck will be thinking about you :hugs:

Hope thats everyone. Hugs to anyone I've missed :hugs:

AFM I can stand up straight today :wohoo: I'm feeling much better than yesterday. Still in a bit of pain and still bloated but not nearly as bad as yesterday. I managed to get hold of some stronger pain killers and I think the meds that the clinic put me on are starting to work there magic. I'm happy to put up with the side effects now :haha:. I slept through the night too until I woke up shouting and scared hubby half to death :haha: I dreamt he pushed me off the end of a pier into the sea :haha: think he deserved to be woken for that :haha: Must be the meds making me have weird dreams.

Awaiting my call from the clinic to see how my little embies are coming along. I'm feeling much more positive that transfer will go ahead now.:happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Had the call :happydance: 11 embies still going strong. 9 at 4 cell stage and 2 at 2 cell stage. She said it terms of grading we have 8 that are top grade. I'm so happy :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- FAB news! when are u looking at transfer? x

Hope, Tinks, Traskey, Princess, Rosa, ST, loopylew, Hpyns and all the gang- hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for lack of personals im just shattered today as still not feeling great with this tummy bug and im going to help my dad with his shopping now and then his scan later xxx


----------



## zowiey

Trask & doddar, fab news!! 

Aq, I hope everything goes ok with your dad :hugs:

Well I got the call! Of the 10 We have:
2x 1 cells, these have stopped dividing now though.
4x 2 cells
1x 3 cells
2x 4 cells , the embrologist said these were "top quality" :happydance:
1x 5 cell

So transfer is Monday unless anything drastically happens overnight, then we go in tomorrow. Have to start on the pessaries Tomorrow too!
So all in all they are mostly where they should, so I really can't ask for more. She said she was really pleased with how they are going so far. I asked where they should be and she said at day 2 she would want to see them at between 2& 4 cells, so I'm happy!
xxx


----------



## Chris77

IUI #8 done! :thumbup:

6 eggs. So, we're good. Dr. K said the semen sample was good. So, we just have to sit back now and wait. Oh I pushed for the progesterone tabs so he gave me those as well. You all know of my spotting issues and I suspect part of my infertility might have to do with that as well (just a hunch)

I am in sooooo much pain though! All 6 of my eggs are about to ovulate and it feels like knife stabs. OUCH!!

I took Tylenol...took some of the edge off but not much.

I feel a little more confident in this IUI because 2 things have changed:

1) I have 6 to 7 eggs (whereas before I had only 3)
2) I am now going to take Prometrium to help with my spotting

So we'll see..still would have much preferred the egg retrieval today. But with only 6 or 7 eggs, I think we made the right decision to wait until we can get more.


----------



## Traskey

Doodar that's fantastic that you have 11 embies growing away :dance:

Aq. Feel better soon :hugs:

Zowiey. Ten for you. That's fantastic. Grow eggies. Grow x

Chris. Yay for your 6-7 eggies for iui. That's fab! 

Afm we've had 7 fertilise. My lucky number so fingers crossed x

:hug: for everyone else x


----------



## Chris77

Doodar, great news that the 11 embies are still going strong!

Traskey, 7 embies is great! Fx'd for you!

Zowiey, yay for 10!!


----------



## africaqueen

Zowiey- Fab news! one of those is your baby! or 2! lol x

Trask- Fab news for u too! soon be pupo x

Chris- Glad you went for the IUI and really hope it works for you x

Hi to everyone else.

Im off the hospital with my dad now so il be back on later xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! well my ec is now tuesday not monday!! Grrr so annoying as more days of pain, yay! and now I have to move my parents evening at school to the week after.....headteacher prob not happy about it or parents but oh well! 
Also now if we get to do a 5 day transfer that will be on the day of my mums birthday party! Please don't think im ungrateful though as I not its just annoying!!:growlmad:
It changed to Tuesday because about half of my follies are not the optimum size yet, however I now have *30 *measurable follies!!! they were all measured, 18 on right and 12 on left! the smallest is 12 mm and the largest is 24mm, a whole bunch of them are kinda: 14, 15,16,17mm so almost there! They like them to be over 18 or 20 I think, I can't remember! she said the pain is partly because they are getting so big that the left ovary is now almost on top of the right. How weird!? they always look quite far from each other in pictures in books but I guess their not really! :shrug:
She also said what we had mentioned on here-that the bladder does press on them.

So I now have tonights gonal F, then cetrotide and gonal f tommorow, then cetrotide on sunday morning and trigger shot at quarter to midnight! In at 10.45 on tuesday for ec! have also been given for after ec, progesterone suppositories (oh joy can't wait to stick them up me!:blush:) and antibiotics.

I will totally just rest this weekend!-but now still got to go into school on monday........:growlmad:

Trask-7 fertilised is brilliant, how ru feeling today?

Chris-yay for a iui-you got to have higher odds with all the pros you have!:baby:

loopy-I love childrens/teenagers birthday parties! I'm sure she is to old for jelly and icecream though!

AQ-how did your dad's scan go? ru feeling any better?:hugs:

Zowie -10 is fab! from how many, was it 13?

Doodar-yay for 11 is it? wow we have some great numbers going on today from our 3 soon to be pupo ladies, Trask, Zowie and Doodar! :baby:

Hypns-FX for when you next test! :)

hello princess, delly, 4everyoung, rosa, hope and everyone else!:hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chris77

Wow 30 follies! You go girl!

I know what you mean about the pain! I mean I only have 6 or 7 mature follies and I am in so much pain!! My doctor told me just to take Tylenol...it takes the edge off but still feels like knives stabbing!


----------



## schoolteacher

what is tylenol? is it paracetamol?x


----------



## Chris77

Yes, it's the same thing. Tylenol and paracetamol are both acetaminophen. We call it Tylenol here.


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar, your eggies are doing great!
Zowie and Traskey those are fabulous numbers! I had one that was 10 cells at day 3 which was a bit faster then what the clinic would expect so they didn't use it but it is frozen now.

Chris great for the IUI! I hope ov isn't to bad and you get some good news soon.

AF I hope your dad is well.

ST thats a TON of eggs! Good luck to you!!

Me: I'm hanging in there, 1ww now! Which is kind of nice. and all my bloat is finally gone! I can fit into my clothing now :)

Hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## Doodar

Zowiey sounds like your embies are doing fabulous :happydance:

Chris :happydance: yay for iui and 6 or 7 is great :thumbup: so glad you didnt abandon hun :hugs:

AQ :hugs:

Trasky 7 is a great number well done, can't wait to hear how they coming along tomorrow. Hope your getting lots of rest :hugs:

ST it's funny how different clincs do things differently. My follies were all between 12 and 16 when I triggered. Wow 30 follies is quite an amount it's no wonder your feeling it. Good luck for ec hun sorry your having to re-arrange things though :hugs:

Kelly Ooooh 1ww it's exciting!!! countdown begin. Will you test early or are you gonna be good and hold out.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Wow everyone's getting ready to be PUPO!!!

Congrats on the embabies Trask, Zowie and Doodar :happydance: Those are great numbers.

ST that's a LOT of follicles!! I hope you can take it easy the next few days while those momma ovaries are loaded!

AQ hope your belly feels better soon.

Chris glad to hear that you're able to do IUI and that you're feeling much more positive about it this time :thumbup:

Trying to stay upbeat and happy today. It's a beautiful day and it's probably one of the last sunny summer days for a long long time. I'm planning on soaking up some sunshine and keeping those pesky negative thoughts far far away.


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar, so relieved to hear that you're feeling better today. Don't worry about sharing the details of your pain, to be honest I'd rather know what's possible even if it's not a definite that I'll suffer. The unknown scares me much more! It's also good to know that you didn't have this awful experience the first time around! 8 top graders is such good news too :thumbup:

Zowiey :dance: for your beautiful embryos too! Are you doing progesterone suppositories? That is the one bit of this I really am not looking forward to, everyone keeps warning me how messy they are :lol:

Chris I'm sure this was the right decision for you and I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that this is the Iui that works. Actually I'll not cross them too tightly or you might end up with sextuplets! :dust:

trasky 7 is always a lucky number! :dance: when are you likely to have ET?

ST boo to delaying EC, but they know what they're doing so it will be for the best. Shame you have to reschedule parents evening though, just think if you do it the next week then you'll have a super little secret while you're talking to the mums and dads because you'll be pupo!

Kelly, wow one week down already, it's flying by, probably not for you though right! Yay for fitting in your clothes again.

AQ, how did the appt go honey? Hope you and dad are ok

Afm the witch is here (almost) and I've gone to pieces. I can't cope with meds and this freak humidity. I made the mistake of letting my blood sugar get to low so by the time i got home i was tired, hungry, crampy and tearful and burst into tears because i couldn't spread margarine on my bread :lol: hope I'm not like this all weekend!

:wave: if i missed you :wave:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hyp we posted together. Sunshine always helps to flush away the blues :dust:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Hello Ladies!

I was hoping to join your group! :blush: My name is Michelle and I am on my first IVF cycle after unsuccessful Clomid and Femara cycles and 3 failed IUI attempts with injectables. Here are my stats:

Name: Michelle
Age: Me 25 DH 27
Location: Arlington, WA
Reason for infertility: PCOS
Years TTC: 2 yrs
Treatment to date: 3 IUI's, Clomid, Femara, Injectibles
Bloods - Normal
Scan - Normal
HSG - Clear
Next Stage - IVF. I'm on bcp's until Oct 11th, then Follistim and Menopur injections start on the 12th. Egg collection Oct 23rd-27th (approx)


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hope: Sorry it's a rough day. Hope the blues is swept away for you too :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

~Hope~ said:


> trasky 7 is always a lucky number! :dance: when are you likely to have ET?
> 
> Afm the witch is here (almost) and I've gone to pieces. I can't cope with meds and this freak humidity. I made the mistake of letting my blood sugar get to low so by the time i got home i was tired, hungry, crampy and tearful and burst into tears because i couldn't spread margarine on my bread :lol: hope I'm not like this all weekend!

Hope I felt just like that on Wednesday! Just chill out tonight, maybe have a bath, get really calm before bed and hopefully you will sleep well. :sleep:Things will be better in the morning I promise! everything seems worse when we are overtired!:hugs:

Ooh I meant to say I got my fertility bracelet the other day from fertile earth, its so pretty! and they put a little sachet of 'baby dust' in the packaging which i thought was really sweet! It's really glitter, but I still put it under my pillow! :haha: hopefully the BFP fairy will visit!x


----------



## Kelly9

Hope I hope the day starts to look up for you! 

Welcome pet! Good luck on your journey! 

I'm not going to poas still oct 6 or 7 I'll be 13-14 dpo then. I'm going to try to behave myself and be a good girl then use my last frer. My officially blood test isnt till oct 11 though cause of the holiday but I can't wait that long. So I guess 1 week left. I bet you I'll almost puke waiting for the results when I do poas.


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Wow that is a ton of follies! make sure you drink lots of water after EC 

Hope- Im glad the witch has arrived x

Kelly9- I like your restraint! lol. Il be poas everyday no doubt. x

Well my dad had his scan and results take a wk... so praying all is ok.
Had my needle an it bloody hurt me tonight! getting sick of them now but all coming along isnt it? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

AQ: I'm just to scared to do it sooner. I don't want to see a bfn. :nope:


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah i guess i would be the same after going thru all this treatment Kelly.
I have been pregnant twice in the past and was so happy with my bfps but when it went wrong i was devastated so i think il feel very nervous intill i actually see my baby on that scan moving about  xxx


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> AQ: I'm just to scared to do it sooner. I don't want to see a bfn. :nope:

Nooooo we dont allow talk like that, your not allowed to say the N word!
I'm sending you a bucket load of PMA and :dust:

AQ sorry Jab hurt, big hugs for better jab tomorrow :hugs:

Hope so sorry you've had a rough day. I think it tests us all at some point, have a good cry hun it's allowed :hugs:

Hypns not long to go now :hugs:

Pets welcome to world of ivf :hugs: girls on here are a great support.

AFM I had my first clexane jab tonight, I was totally pooping myself. The needle looked so much thicker. I even told hubby I couldnt do it, but we got there in the end and it wasn't so bad, just a bit stingy.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Kelly9 said:


> Hope I hope the day starts to look up for you!
> 
> Welcome pet! Good luck on your journey!
> 
> I'm not going to poas still oct 6 or 7 I'll be 13-14 dpo then. I'm going to try to behave myself and be a good girl then use my last frer. My officially blood test isnt till oct 11 though cause of the holiday but I can't wait that long. So I guess 1 week left. I bet you I'll almost puke waiting for the results when I do poas.

thanks dear! hoping that you get a :bfp: in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## PetLuvR86

Doodar said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> AQ: I'm just to scared to do it sooner. I don't want to see a bfn. :nope:
> 
> Nooooo we dont allow talk like that, your not allowed to say the N word!
> I'm sending you a bucket load of PMA and :dust:
> 
> AQ sorry Jab hurt, big hugs for better jab tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Hope so sorry you've had a rough day. I think it tests us all at some point, have a good cry hun it's allowed :hugs:
> 
> Hypns not long to go now :hugs:
> 
> Pets welcome to world of ivf :hugs: girls on here are a great support.
> 
> AFM I had my first clexane jab tonight, I was totally pooping myself. The needle looked so much thicker. I even told hubby I couldnt do it, but we got there in the end and it wasn't so bad, just a bit stingy.Click to expand...

Thanks so much! It is going to be great to have a support system through my journey :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- well done with the jab and glad it was not too bad x

Pet- Welcome to the forum and good luck with your journey x


----------



## PetLuvR86

Queen- Thank you so much! Happy that I have wonderful ladies out there to support me :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar, thanks for smacking that negativity out of me. I am cramping today, which according to the time frame posted earlier I'd be implanting today so I am feeling very positive today. I will have to start looking out for sore boobies, as that was my first symptom last time. 

ST: can you post a pic of your bracelet? I've never heard of them.

Pet: thanks! I won't be waiting weeks though, only 1 more thank god.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Kelly9 said:


> Doodar, thanks for smacking that negativity out of me. I am cramping today, which according to the time frame posted earlier I'd be implanting today so I am feeling very positive today. I will have to start looking out for sore boobies, as that was my first symptom last time.
> 
> ST: can you post a pic of your bracelet? I've never heard of them.
> 
> Pet: thanks! I won't be waiting weeks though, only 1 more thank god.

Oh, right on!!! Throwing tons of :dust: your way!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hiya pet! welcome!:)

kelly-the bracelet is actually from fertile garden not fertile earth, doh! I'm rubbish with pics, haven't got a clue but if you google fertile garden it should come up! there are lots to choose from all with different gemstones. The company seem really nice, took the time to write a little good luck note, and including the 'baby dust'! I live in England and it came really quickly from America!xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'll check it out!


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> Hiya pet! welcome!:)
> 
> kelly-the bracelet is actually from fertile garden not fertile earth, doh! I'm rubbish with pics, haven't got a clue but if you google fertile garden it should come up! there are lots to choose from all with different gemstones. The company seem really nice, took the time to write a little good luck note, and including the 'baby dust'! I live in England and it came really quickly from America!xx

:hi: thank you!!! i look forward to hearing some great advice from you ladies!


----------



## rosababy

T, 7 embies!!! :wohoo: Rest up and feel better. 

Hope, I'll lend you my big girl pants. :rofl: I'm a huge baby when it comes to pain, but I seem to be stepping up to the plate lately, which gives me confidence. I'm sure we'll be fine after the retrieval. Do you know when yours will be yet? AF come yet? I'm sorry you're emotional. I get the same way when i"m hungry. Dh never leaves home without a snack for me. :rofl:

How hot IS it over the pond today? It's a gorgeous 70 with a cool breeze right now over in Virginia. PERFECT fall day. :flower:

Doodar, yay for 11 strong! How many do you think you'll transfer? When is transfer date?

Zowiey, YOU have a great number too! 10?! This is all giving me so much hope! good luck with the pessaries. :sick: Not looking forward to that part.

Chris, YAY! I woke up and thought about you and your iui today! :flower: Glad it went well, and that the :spermy: were on top of their game! When is the beta? SO glad you got some progesterone out of it. That'll help. :thumbup:

ST, sorry your ec has been moved, but this will give your eggies more time to grow and get strong! Don't worry about work. It's not as important as family. They'll be just fine. 

Hpyns, sunny days definitely help. How's the temp up there in Montana? Where abouts in the state are you? I adore Montana! Gorgeous up there!! 

Pet, welcome! Yay for your first ivf cycle! It's my first (and hopefully only!) one too. 

Doodar, what's clexane? Glad it didn't hurt. I DESPISE those larger needles! 


Afm, feeling good today! Doing my own jab the other night really gave me confidence. Emotions are being held at bay pretty well, an apart from some annoying work issues, I'm doing pretty good! Starting to feel my ovaries...they're at work!! :happydance: Had my first scan since I've been stimming this morning, and they said I have a few follies on each side, and that what I had was completely normal and I was right where I should be at this point. That's good! I asked will my retrieval still be on the 7th, and she said I'm right on schedule so far. I have scans again on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday :wacko: so I expect I'll know for sure then. Trigger shot will be Wed most likely. 

Come on eggies...GROW!!!!!!

Here's a question: did you grow MORE follies as the stimming went on, or did they current ones just get bigger? Last scan, before stimming started, I had about 6-8 on either side. Today, she counted two on the left (that can't be good! the doc DID say let's see how that left side does...it's a bit smaller than the right) and like 4 or 5 on the right. Will I get more?? That's not a whole lot! :wacko: And yet, I'm "normal" says the nurse. :shrug:


----------



## PetLuvR86

rosababy said:


> T, 7 embies!!! :wohoo: Rest up and feel better.
> 
> Hope, I'll lend you my big girl pants. :rofl: I'm a huge baby when it comes to pain, but I seem to be stepping up to the plate lately, which gives me confidence. I'm sure we'll be fine after the retrieval. Do you know when yours will be yet? AF come yet? I'm sorry you're emotional. I get the same way when i"m hungry. Dh never leaves home without a snack for me. :rofl:
> 
> How hot IS it over the pond today? It's a gorgeous 70 with a cool breeze right now over in Virginia. PERFECT fall day. :flower:
> 
> Doodar, yay for 11 strong! How many do you think you'll transfer? When is transfer date?
> 
> Zowiey, YOU have a great number too! 10?! This is all giving me so much hope! good luck with the pessaries. :sick: Not looking forward to that part.
> 
> Chris, YAY! I woke up and thought about you and your iui today! :flower: Glad it went well, and that the :spermy: were on top of their game! When is the beta? SO glad you got some progesterone out of it. That'll help. :thumbup:
> 
> ST, sorry your ec has been moved, but this will give your eggies more time to grow and get strong! Don't worry about work. It's not as important as family. They'll be just fine.
> 
> Hpyns, sunny days definitely help. How's the temp up there in Montana? Where abouts in the state are you? I adore Montana! Gorgeous up there!!
> 
> Pet, welcome! Yay for your first ivf cycle! It's my first (and hopefully only!) one too.
> 
> Doodar, what's clexane? Glad it didn't hurt. I DESPISE those larger needles!
> 
> 
> Afm, feeling good today! Doing my own jab the other night really gave me confidence. Emotions are being held at bay pretty well, an apart from some annoying work issues, I'm doing pretty good! Starting to feel my ovaries...they're at work!! :happydance: Had my first scan since I've been stimming this morning, and they said I have a few follies on each side, and that what I had was completely normal and I was right where I should be at this point. That's good! I asked will my retrieval still be on the 7th, and she said I'm right on schedule so far. I have scans again on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday :wacko: so I expect I'll know for sure then. Trigger shot will be Wed most likely.
> 
> Come on eggies...GROW!!!!!!
> 
> Here's a question: did you grow MORE follies as the stimming went on, or did they current ones just get bigger? Last scan, before stimming started, I had about 6-8 on either side. Today, she counted two on the left (that can't be good! the doc DID say let's see how that left side does...it's a bit smaller than the right) and like 4 or 5 on the right. Will I get more?? That's not a whole lot! :wacko: And yet, I'm "normal" says the nurse. :shrug:

Thanks so much rosa! That is so exciting that you are doing IVF as well! I am sending lots of positive thoughts and :dust: your way! How has it been going with the injections? They will have me on Follistim and Menopur and use Ganirelix for my antagonist. I am just nervous :sad1: about the pain we will be in from the ovaries ballooning up! Hang in there chica we are here to support you! :friends:


----------



## Hpyns4life

rosababy said:


> Hpyns, sunny days definitely help. How's the temp up there in Montana? Where abouts in the state are you? I adore Montana! Gorgeous up there!!
> 
> Here's a question: did you grow MORE follies as the stimming went on, or did they current ones just get bigger? Last scan, before stimming started, I had about 6-8 on either side. Today, she counted two on the left (that can't be good! the doc DID say let's see how that left side does...it's a bit smaller than the right) and like 4 or 5 on the right. Will I get more?? That's not a whole lot! :wacko: And yet, I'm "normal" says the nurse. :shrug:

Yes the sun is wonderful :cloud9: It's in the low 70s during the day and mid 30s at night, pretty nice weather for this time of year. Soon we'll get some rain and then bring on the snow!!! We live on the western half out in the country right in a valley of the Rocky Mountains, I love it! I moved DH back to my home so we could raise our children here :)

Stimming grew the follies I already had and also got a few more to grow from about 5mm all the way to 15mm so they were ready for the trigger shot. So you could definitely get more mature ones than you have right now :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa I got a few more follies to as stimming went on, but I also found depending which doc was doing the scan that day that they all count differently so I got different numbers till egg collection. 

Hpyns, are you close to the Alberta/Montana border? I live about 45mins to an hour away from the rockies. Aren't they beautiful!


----------



## zowiey

Thanks everyone!

I actually on have 8 embies as 2 stopped dividing at the 1 cell stage :sad: but I'm happy with my 8! I've woken up super early again! The embrologist said she would ring by 9 if we needed to go in today, so now I'm on edge again waiting for the phone to ring :dohh: I so wish I was the kind of person to loose weight with anxiety! Instead I tend to eat for England!

Rosa, I was always told I had about 14 follies on my right and about 8 on my left, and that they were growing well. then on my final scan she told me I had 6 follies ready with 2 a possibility! I was so upset, I was expecting so much more! But then they managed to retrieve 13 eggs, 12 of which were classed as mature??! So figure that out! If every follie has a 75% chance of containing an egg, well then that doesn't add up!! So my point is (after a lot of waffle!) I wouldn't really worry too much, I'm guessing the scanning isn't so exact, and as long as they are happy with what you have, you will probably be fine! :hugs:

Hello & :wave: to everyone else! 

It looks like I may not be around much for even longer! Hubby has now managed to screw up the modem :growlmad: I told him not to touch it! We have a man coming out Tuesday to set it up anyway, and now we'll probably have to wait longer to receive a new modem! Bloody man! He just couldn't stand to let another man come and sort it out! :haha: although I did get a back massage and gentle tummy rub out it! 

xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Zowiey have they called? Is it today or Monday? :dust:

Men hey, just can't leave things alone, although i have to admit than in my house it's me that fiddles with the technology :lol:

Forgive me for no personals right now chicks, a friend warned me that notheristerone periods were more painful and she was right, these cramps are taking my breath away! Another crappy nights sleep but I really need to go into town and try and return some boots I bought. I love them but they're too big around my calf so I can't wear them, but my 28 days was up last week so I fear an argument for a refund, which is not wise in my current state! Wish me luck :lol:

Hope everyone has a PMA packed Saturday :dust:


----------



## Traskey

Welcome pet luv :hugs:
Zowiey, yay for 8 still going. It's day 3 for you right so are you going on to blastocyst?
Doodar, how are you today? How's the OHSS? Day 3 for you so are you transferring today or going to blasto too?
Hope, sorry the cramps are kicking your butt today. Feel better soon.
Kelly, hope that's implantation cramping.
Rosa, go you on the jabbing! Not much longer for you now.
Hpyns, keep up that PMA. Hope you enjoyed the sunshine. It's 29 degrees here today!
Princess, how are you?
Chris, how do you feel after your IUI? All ok?
Tinks, how are you feeling today?
AQ, hope you are doing well today.

Well, I made it out of bed and was able to stand up straight I even managed a well needed short shower. So that's an improvement. I've lost 5lbs in bloat, so that's got to be good. Does rather look like I have OHSS as everything I have read says it shouldn't be this bad post collection. 

It doesn't hurt to breathe anymore and my waist is beginning to reappear. Below the waist though still feels like i've done ten rounds with Mike Tyson every time I move. Not bad though about 5/10. Feel a lot better.


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning all! evryone enjoying the sunshine it seems on both sides of the pond!
ME-feeling achey and uncomfy so nothing new!!

Rosa-I think I have gone from 18 follies to 20 for a while then all of sudden 30 out of nowhere! In earlier scans I think they can't see all of them, or at the beginning some were too small to be properly seen/measured. Now i just need as many of them as poss to actually have a mature egg in!x

Trask-glad you feeling a little better, though you still sound sore, bless you. sounds like mild ohss. I hope I lose the bloat as I have put on 4lbs! Its definately from the drugs, the bloat and the follies because I have been eating healthily! my tummy looks 3 months preggo at the mo, actually make that 4 or 5! I have had to stop my self rubbing or holding my tummy when it hurts as if people see me do that they will think im preggo as thats what pregnant ladies do-touch and rub their tummies.....

Have a good day everyone!x


----------



## ~Hope~

T glad you're starting to feel better, it does sound like maybe you have ohss too, lot of us here suffering with that nasty it would seem!

ST honey sorry you're still feeling sore too. Not long though until those lovely little eggs are harvested, hang in there. 

Just back from town, boy is it hot out there. Turns out returning the boots wasn't such an ordeal after all. Funny how you build things up to be really bad when you're tired, the guy just told me that id have to do an exchange or gift card since I was past the 28 day refund point. Trust me it's not difficult to find 90 quids worth of stuff in fat face so I got a nice new skirt and top combo which should look good with the boots I already own since that's what they had on the mannequin! didn't hang around though as it was just too hot to shop today. Going to bake a cake to take over to our friends house later for dinner and then maybe take a nap or I won't be much company tonight :lol:

Zowiey? Any news?


----------



## Doodar

Hey ladies just had my call from embryologist, all 11 embies still going strong all dividing as they should :happydance: another update tomorrow and then transfer Monday :happydance:. I wish I could see them. I think they should have webcams on them so we can sign in and watch our embies grow. The amount of money we pay for treatment you'd think they could do that.

Rosa they will only allow me to transfer one! would have liked two but I'm still in pain and dont want the ohss to come back with avengence, so I'm happy to go with one rather than have them cancel altogether. The clexane jabs are blood thinners, I think its to prevent blood clotting in the lining and stopping blood flow to placenta.
I grew more follies as stimming went on, so defo time to grow more yet. You'll notice a big difference even within a few days. They can shoot along pretty quick.

Kelly glad your feeling positive :thumbup: can't wait for you to start testing!

Hypyns not long now, how are you feeling? your otd is the same day as our et has got to be a lucky day :flower:

Zowiey woohoo for 8 embies still going strong :happydance: we'll be pupo on the same day!! Men :dohh: always have to mess, its inbred in them. Not happy unless they are messing with something. Hope you get the modem sorted quick.

Hope sounds like your suffering hun! have you tried heat pad, hot water bottle or something similar. I know heat is the last thing you want in this weather but i found it really helped.:hugs:

Trask yay! for standing up straight, it's such a milestone isnt it. Bless you. I was the same yesterday. It's like woah yeah I can stand up straight. So glad your feeling much better today. Any news on embies? 

I'm very crampy today,woke up feeling very sick and like I'd been kicked in the stomach, not sure if its side effects from pessaries or clexane. I'm on that many drugs my poor body probably doesnt know if its coming or going. Terrible nights sleep too, bit dissappointed to be feeling like this if I'm honest. I truely thought I would be nearing a 100% today. Oh well see what the rest of the day brings.

ST,Tinks,AQ anyone else I've forgotten big loves to you all :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

ive started very faint implantation spotting today, one day later than what happened in june (CD23 vs CD22) 

let's hope this gets a better result :\


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kelly9 said:


> Hpyns, are you close to the Alberta/Montana border? I live about 45mins to an hour away from the rockies. Aren't they beautiful!

We're about 4 hours from the boarder. It's silly that I've never actually been to Canada :dohh: DH really wants to do a road trip, so maybe soon I'll cross that line :thumbup:

Trask: good for you for standing up!! Baby steps are good and I hope every day it gets a little bit better.

I can't remember what else is going on, sorry ladies. Know that I'm sending out lots of PMA for all of you :hugs:

AFM no testing for me today. I'm too scared to see another bfn, so it'll be tomorrow or the morning of my beta. No spotting yet and it would normally have come by now, so my fingers are crossed and I'm trying really hard not to cry. Only a few more days of this madness!


----------



## rosababy

It's so cold out! 50 degrees and raining! Went to the gym today, and it'll def be my last time. I was a little uncomfortable. Mostly just very aware of my ovaries and scared of messing something up. Wasn't a very good workout, but at least it got my blood moving and kept up some muscle tone. Whatever.

Hope, so sorry about your bad cramps! I know what it's like to have major cramps that you can't sleep. They usually wake me up on the day of af around 4 am and I can never go back to sleep...just rolling around in pain. :wacko: I hope you feel better! Heating pad!! Does wonders.

T, glad you're starting to feel better! Baby steps. :hugs: Do you know when transfer will be yet?

ST, no sunshine today on this side of the pond! :nope: Miserable out! Thanks for the info on the follies. I feel much better. Hopefully I'll grow a lot more! I never have a ton, and doc originally said he'd be ecstatic with 8-9 eggs from me. So, we'll see. It only takes a few...and quality is better than quantity I guess. :shrug: Let's just hope the few I have are good quality! :wacko:

Doodar, good news on your embies! I would LOVE to watch my embies grow! Seems like it should be included in the price...like a Sandals vacay. :rofl: I have another scan on Monday, so we'll see how the follies are doing over the weekend. 

CanAm, GREAT that you have implantation spotting! That's a good sign! When do you test?

Hpyns (I have to look at your name every time I type it because I always mess it up! :rofl:) You sound like you're in a beautiful spot of the country! We used to visit the Colorado and Montana Rockies quite often when I was young. We go to Colorado a lot now to meet up with family...I love the mountains! In VA, we have "mountains" too, but nothing like the Rockies. I'm sending you lots of good thoughts! Only a few more days of wondering. Hang in there. :hugs:

Petluv, I'm also nervous about the pain of having huge ovaries. I guess I'll find out this week! :wacko: Injections are going fine. Each time I start a new drug, I have a mini meltdown, and then a few days later, it's fine. :blush: I'm on menopur and bravelle for stimming and lupron for...well gosh...what's it for? I used to say down regging, but why am I still taking it? Hmmm...:shrug:

Kelly, I wondered if the different docs saw things a little differently. I only have one doc, but he was out of the office, so one of the nurses did my scan this time. She's doing it again next week, and doc will be back for the retrieval on Friday. We'll see!!! GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!

Zowiey, anyone call yet? 8 is still a great number! I'm hoping to have like 5! Sorry about your internet. Hopefully you'll be able to read this!


----------



## PetLuvR86

Traskey said:


> Welcome pet luv :hugs:
> 
> Thanks dear! I hope you start to feel better! My FS said I am prone to OHSS so I am scared for that to come once we get further along. Best of luck to you love! :dust:


----------



## PetLuvR86

rosababy said:


> Petluv, I'm also nervous about the pain of having huge ovaries. I guess I'll find out this week! :wacko: Injections are going fine. Each time I start a new drug, I have a mini meltdown, and then a few days later, it's fine. :blush: I'm on menopur and bravelle for stimming and lupron for...well gosh...what's it for? I used to say down regging, but why am I still taking it? Hmmm...:shrug:

I'm sorry hun, at least you are doing what you can to get that :bfp:!!!! Lupron is supposed to prevent early ovulation. I found this from a website "Lupron is the GnRH-agonist (gonadotropin releasing hormone agonist) that suppresses the LH surge until the follicles mature. In other words, Lupron puts your ovaries to sleep so that you do not ovulate before the egg retrieval." I am wishing you the best of luck and tons of :dust:!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hypns Fx crossed for, you are doing so well don't cry! (unless it makes you feel better!)

Rosa-Oh rain that's rubbish, must just be England then :)

GL Can an Fam!!!

Pet luv-drinks tonnes of water to avoid ohss! saying that i have and i'm still scared of getting it!x

Happy saturday night everyone! as you can see I have been sat on my bum all day!-been doing school work tho (inbetween internet surfing and lots of procrastinating!)

I'm sure all the people not on here are doing much more interesting things.......


----------



## Traskey

schoolteacher said:


> I'm sure all the people not on here are doing much more interesting things.......

Not me :rofl: I've been sleeping! Not remotely productive.

We don't get a call from the clinic today, just tomorrow (day 3) so we'll see how the embies are doing then. 

Rosa, quality is good to aim for. I had 16 but only 10 were ok to use. Some were too big, others too small. Would be nice if they all grew the same.

Good lcuk CanAmFam

Hpyns, have a cry if you need to but i'm sending you loads of PMA.

Hope, oooo i love Fat Face. Not hard to spend £90 in there at all :D


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> Pet luv-drinks tonnes of water to avoid ohss! saying that i have and i'm still scared of getting it!x

Thank you! I will be doing that as well as taking aspirin if needed! :wacko:


----------



## africaqueen

Canamfam- I hope that its implantation and your lil embie bedding in x

Hpyns- Good luck for tomorrows test. I have everything x'd for you that its a BFP x

Rosa- Wow its been roasting here today which makes a change for UK in Oct! lol. Blue skies and sunshine and not a cloud in sight. How is the stimming going? x

Traskey- Good luck for your call x

Hi to ST, Princess, Tinks Pet, Chris and all the gang x

AFM- I am shattered today! went to watch the match in the pub with my dad and few friends and then sat in garden relaxing in the sun. Just waiting for dh to get home and gonna go snuggle up in bed with a film. Only 2 days till my scan now! hope im good to start stimming xxx


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> Canamfam- I hope that its implantation and your lil embie bedding in x
> 
> Hpyns- Good luck for tomorrows test. I have everything x'd for you that its a BFP x
> 
> Rosa- Wow its been roasting here today which makes a change for UK in Oct! lol. Blue skies and sunshine and not a cloud in sight. How is the stimming going? x
> 
> Traskey- Good luck for your call x
> 
> Hi to ST, Princess, Tinks Pet, Chris and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I am shattered today! went to watch the match in the pub with my dad and few friends and then sat in garden relaxing in the sun. Just waiting for dh to get home and gonna go snuggle up in bed with a film. Only 2 days till my scan now! hope im good to start stimming xxx

Wishing you tons of luck on your scan love! Hoping for great results!!! :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

OH CRAP LADIES! ADVICE PLEASE!
I had my last gonal F tonight. Normally I have a 600iu vial and get 4 150ius out of that. However as this was my last one, they gave me two packets of gonalf 75iu and said to mix them both together to make 150iu. So I mixed the first one an drew it into the syringe but I pulled the stopper too much and it came out and the mixture poured out all over my lap!! gone, can't get it back! luckily I still had the other 75iu too use but I have now only had a half dose as I should have had 150. That was my last one as trigger is tommorrow.
Do you think it matters that I didn't get the full dose on the last day? 
Let me know what you think ladies! so annoyed this happened......


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> OH CRAP LADIES! ADVICE PLEASE!
> I had my last gonal F tonight. Normally I have a 600iu vial and get 4 150ius out of that. However as this was my last one, they gave me two packets of gonalf 75iu and said to mix them both together to make 150iu. So I mixed the first one an drew it into the syringe but I pulled the stopper too much and it came out and the mixture poured out all over my lap!! gone, can't get it back! luckily I still had the other 75iu too use but I have now only had a half dose as I should have had 150. That was my last one as trigger is tommorrow.
> Do you think it matters that I didn't get the full dose on the last day?
> Let me know what you think ladies! so annoyed this happened......

I'm sorry that happened! Not good! I would call your doctor to see what their opinion is, you don't want to mess up all of the work that you did to get there!!! Best of luck to you dear!:dust:


----------



## rosababy

PetLuvR86 said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> Welcome pet luv :hugs:
> 
> Thanks dear! I hope you start to feel better! My FS said I am prone to OHSS so I am scared for that to come once we get further along. Best of luck to you love! :dust:
> 
> Did he say why you are prone to it? How did he know ahead of time?
> 
> 
> 
> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> Hypns Fx crossed for, you are doing so well don't cry! (unless it makes you feel better!)
> 
> Rosa-Oh rain that's rubbish, must just be England then :)
> 
> GL Can an Fam!!!
> 
> Pet luv-drinks tonnes of water to avoid ohss! saying that i have and i'm still scared of getting it!x
> 
> Happy saturday night everyone! as you can see I have been sat on my bum all day!-been doing school work tho (inbetween internet surfing and lots of procrastinating!)
> 
> I'm sure all the people not on here are doing much more interesting things.......Click to expand...
> 
> It's been raining here ALL of september and october! :shipw: It's usually gorgeous here in the fall. Not so much right now. And my poor pup is staring out the door and then giving me the sad eyes. Well, sorry, hun i'm NOT walking you in the downpour! She's such a princess though, I'd need an umbrella for me and one for her! :rofl:
> 
> And no, not doing anything fun. Dh is gone, so I'm home catching up on my girly tv shows that he doesn't want to watch. REALLY tempted to go to Chipotle and get a nice big 1500 calorie burrito with chips and guac, but I'm trying to eat healthfully, so I'm making myself a chicken breast with brown rice. :wacko: Whoopty freakin' do. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Rosa- Wow its been roasting here today which makes a change for UK in Oct! lol. Blue skies and sunshine and not a cloud in sight. How is the stimming going? x
> 
> AFM- I am shattered today! went to watch the match in the pub with my dad and few friends and then sat in garden relaxing in the sun. Just waiting for dh to get home and gonna go snuggle up in bed with a film. Only 2 days till my scan now! hope im good to start stimming xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know, October is usually gorgeous here! Not starting off so well. :nope: Stimming is better, thanks. I have to do my own jabs again tonight, but I"m not afraid. Only 5 more days, I think! Does shattered mean tired?
> 
> 
> 
> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> OH CRAP LADIES! ADVICE PLEASE!
> I had my last gonal F tonight. Normally I have a 600iu vial and get 4 150ius out of that. However as this was my last one, they gave me two packets of gonalf 75iu and said to mix them both together to make 150iu. So I mixed the first one an drew it into the syringe but I pulled the stopper too much and it came out and the mixture poured out all over my lap!! gone, can't get it back! luckily I still had the other 75iu too use but I have now only had a half dose as I should have had 150. That was my last one as trigger is tommorrow.
> Do you think it matters that I didn't get the full dose on the last day?
> Let me know what you think ladies! so annoyed this happened......Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ST, that's CRAP! Can you go to your pharmacy, or did your doc just give you this med? I'm so afraid of this happening, too! Is there an after-hours number you can call for your clinic? If not, I'm sure it'll be fine. It's better than nothing. Just call first thing in the morning and ask if you should do another day of stimming. How annoying! It'll be okay though.Click to expand...


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry just a quick pop in today, I don't feel great just went from being completely positive to pretty much thinking it's not going to work. I've got a headache, a very sore wrist for some reason and a 1 year old whose pretty cranky. I'm still holding out at 5dp3dt I work tomorrow to a 12 hour day so hopefully I won't have time to think.

Congrats on all the emby news!!! Everything is looking good.


----------



## Hpyns4life

ST: oh no!! I would try to call the Dr., do they have after hour contact? I had my FS cell # in case anything happened. I'm not sure, but I bet the worst that could happen is the eggs would need another day of stimming. Don't be too stressed hun :hugs:

Kelly: Hang in there lady!! I think the negativity is our mind's defense mechanism. Trying to prepare us for the worst possible situation. Try to keep busy and do some things that make you happy :)


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks hypns, I guess if I had any kind of sign that it worked that would be enough but apart from the sore wrist and now my entire arm and shoulder I have nothing. This wait is just to long. I'm going to go to bed early tonight. I look forward to your test results possibly tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## Chris77

ST, sorry I'm late with this but I'd definitely call your doctor hun!

Kelly, I definitely think that thinking procedures haven't worked is a defense mechanism. :hugs: Have faith hun. Stay positive!


----------



## Kelly9

I'll try Chris, heres to a more positive day! and on the plus side I went to call in sick for work tomorrow cause I can't use my right arm anymore and apparently I wasn't scheduled anyway. So there ya go. I've called my clinic to ask about the arm and wrist pain and the numbness and tingling so hopefully they'll get back to me tomorrow. So I may end up going in to have it looked at.

I also just realized that my beta on Oct 11 isn't a beta at all! It's just a lab run urine pregnancy test! :saywhat:! So whats the difference between me doing it at home and or me going in to have it done!

ST: I hope you got a hold of your clinic.


----------



## amirini

How long before trigger shot do you stop Stims? How long before ER do you do the trigger shot?


----------



## Kelly9

stims stop the day before trigger and trigger is about 36 hours before collection.


----------



## Traskey

ST, i'm sorry you spilt some of your drug. Call the clinic but I think the worst case scenario will be one more day of stimming. Best case will be they'll carry on regardless.

Kelly, i'm sorry about all the pain in your arm. Any idea what's causing it?


----------



## zowiey

Morning! 

Just wanted to say good luck to traskey today! I hope you have lots of nicely divided embies! 

ST, hope you manage to get through to your clinic, huge :hugs:

I'm still having to use my phone and for some reason the 3G signal only works in the morning :growlmad: I'm actually shocked at how much me rely on the Internet, it's actually embarrassing!

Anyway, I didnt get a call yesterday, so 2mrw is transfer day! So I'm hoping we have a few good quality blasts. She said Friday, that we would need at least 4 good quality day 3 embies for them to take them to day 5 so fingers crossed!!

Doddar good luck for your transfer tomorrow! How are you feeling?

Also does anyone else feel like this isn't real? I really cannot get my head around the fact that we are coming to the end of our first ivf! So bizarre!

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: Zowiey, that's fab news. Your little embies are going strong to blastocyst. That's great news :happydance:

I'm expecting my phone call any minute :sick:


----------



## googoo

hope u ladies dnt mind me lurking here x


----------



## africaqueen

Zowiey- That is fab they are going to blast! yes it feels very surreal that i am about to start stimming as dr seemed like a lifetime away at one point! and now you will soon be pupo! must be so excited and nervous x

ST- Ah sorry u are feeling panicky over meds hun. I would deffo call clinic and ask them but as trask said, i think all will be fine x

Trask- Good luck for phone call! x

Googoo- welcome. Please tell us a little about yourself  x

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a nice sunday. Im off to church a bit later and then im meeting a few girls from work for a roast dinner  weather has really changed today hasnt it girls?! xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ sounds like a lovely way to spend Sunday, enjoy it. It's still baking hot here :wacko:

My little embies are doing great and we are going to blasto with a transfer Tuesday. Clinic also confirmed I have mild OHSS so that explains why i've felt so awful. It's not normal to be like this so your ec will all be fine :)


----------



## ~Hope~

St call your clinic, but i wonder if you might actually be ok since you were so close anyway. 

Zoweiy :dust: for those cute little blasties!

Kelly make sure you tell the Dr about you IVF, I don't want to worry you but isn't shoulder pain a sign of an eptopic?

AQ Sunday roast sounds yummy. We still appear to have wall to wall sunshine but I've only just got up so not sure how warm it is. 

Sorry no more personals, lots of pages to catch up on! Had a late night last night over at a friends house for dinner and board games. Was a pain having to get ut 8 to sniff but I went back to bed and was able to sleep a couple of hours more. Woke up by lower back pain from these darn cramps. Going to get the hot water bottle on it today as it's a bit cooler in here. 

No Sunday plans for me other than a quick tidy because the inlaws are coming on Tuesday and the spare room bed is covered with my clothes :lol: then I'm going to catch up on strictly :)


----------



## Kelly9

I've never heard that but the pain started in my wrist and it hurts way more there the shoulder huffed a bit yesterday (not today) but likely from me not moving it much to protect my wrist. Besides it would be to early for an ectopic to show signs I'd think. Still waiting on the clinic to call me. 

Hpyns are you testing today?


----------



## schoolteacher

Thank-you girls for all the advice on the spilt drug accident! I didn't call in the end (please don't think im crazy) I just assumed it would be ok as it's the last one and I still got 1 75iu dose instead of 150iu and thats all some people have any way. DH assured me it would be fine, not that he is any kind of expert but with trigger tonight I don't think they would have said I needed another day stimming because of it. If I had spilt the full 150iu that would be different-I would have freaked to have not had my last dose at all! Oh god I hope it will be ok.

AQ-still lovely weather here! I know what you and rosa mean about can't believe you are doing ivf! I get that sometimes too, I never thought I would need something like this! and (stupidly) I always thought it was just something that older women had! how wrong!x

Rosa-I would have gone for the 1500cal option! Im feeling naughty today......might get takeaway later!

Trask-fab news, so is et defo tuesday? fantastic! they will be blasts then?xxx

GL doodar and zowiey -such brill news for both of you getting blasts!xx


----------



## Kelly9

St I forgot to mention my clini had me coast my last day before trigger as in not take any gonalf and my eggies got bigger still. I am sure you're fine!


----------



## schoolteacher

Thank-you Kelly!! yeah I know some places do get you to coast. Oh I feel better now thank-you!

How ru feeling? I hope the pain in your wrist goes soon and the other aches too. Have your clinic called, or will that not be until tommorrow? I love your embie pics!!! Im so excited to see mine and I just found out on friday that my clinic gives you a pic too, so im really pleased about that! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Wrist is still very sore unfortunately. My clinic is open 7 days a week but they are minimal
Staff so I may not hear back till tomorrow. I hope they'll call today though I have gotten calls back on sat and sun so maybe. I am feeling better today. Am crampy atm but tired and sick of waiting for an answer! I'm going out to get a two pack of frers today to arm myself for testing soon. I'm glad I helped you to feel better just wish I had of remembered yesterday!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey ladies :hi:

Trask: excellent news about the blasts!
ST: I like your attitude, I'm sure it'll be just fine :thumbup:
Kelly: Sorry your wrist hurts so much, I wonder why? I hope it feels better soon.

AFM: Another negative hpt test. I could actually see where the other positive line should be though, but definitely not even faint enough to consider it being a faint positive. I did read a story of a woman who got a negative the day before beta and ended up PG with twins, so I'm not out till the blood test tomorrow. AF is no where to be see and I hope it stays that way!


----------



## PetLuvR86

Traskey said:


> AQ sounds like a lovely way to spend Sunday, enjoy it. It's still baking hot here :wacko:
> 
> My little embies are doing great and we are going to blasto with a transfer Tuesday. Clinic also confirmed I have mild OHSS so that explains why i've felt so awful. It's not normal to be like this so your ec will all be fine :)

That's great that your embies are doing great! :happydance: what does it mean though when you go to blasto??? i know you can do transfers on day 3 or day 5 but my doctor hasn't really explained any of that to me :shrug: Wishing you a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi pet, blasto is short for blastocyst, which is just the name given for a 5 day old embryo! statistically a blastocyst should in theory have a higher chance of success than a 2 or 3 day transferx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hpyns4life said:


> AFM: Another negative hpt test. I could actually see where the other positive line should be though, but definitely not even faint enough to consider it being a faint positive. I did read a story of a woman who got a negative the day before beta and ended up PG with twins, so I'm not out till the blood test tomorrow. AF is no where to be see and I hope it stays that way!

I like your PMA! keep it up, some women don't get BFPs til 17, 18dpo its just how it goes I guess! FX for AF staying away!:thumbup:


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> Hi pet, blasto is short for blastocyst, which is just the name given for a 5 day old embryo! statistically a blastocyst should in theory have a higher chance of success than a 2 or 3 day transferx

Ohhhhh okay! :dohh: I feel stupid now! Thanks for that doll! :flower:


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, my lower abdomen has been hurting since yesterday! It feels like a gassy, bloated, crampy type feeling. Ovaries hurt a little bit but nothing and I mean NOTHING to how they felt on Friday.

And my ovaries hurt when I pee or poop. :shrug: And I feel really full after eating small amounts of food, which isn't like me. 

I'm tempted to say it's OHSS but I only had 7 eggs released!

And for those that don't know...I did IUI as my IVF was cancelled.


----------



## Tinks85

Just a quick one from me. 

GL for your transfers Zowie & Doodar :thumbup:

ST - Good luck with your trigger tonight.

Big welcome to the new ladies x

I am so tierd girls. Did not sleep well Friday night and was uo at 5 to go to he hospital for a blood test and then I did not sleep well again last. We were up at 6 today as we had a wedding to do that was 90 miles away :dohh: (DH is a photographer part time). We have just got back and I am shattered. So sorry I have not done persoals :hugs:

I can really feel something now and it is beginning to really hurt when I wee. I have my first scan tomorrow mornign and just dreading geting a poor result :nope:

Had to do my jabbys in a car park tonight as well, must have looked a bit dodgy :haha:

Hope everyone has had a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi ladies--

Sorry I've been incommunicado lately, but there's just not much to report. I am on day 11 of bcp, and the highlight of my day is popping one as, ironically, it reminds me that I'm prepping for pregnancy! 

I have a bunch of stones on my bedside table that promote abundance, fertility, and nurturing. My sister also gave me a lovely miniature statue of a figure who is clearly pregnant. Anyway, the other night I woke up in the middle of the night and I was clutching many of these. It was kind of funny when the sleep wore off and I realized what I was doing :)

Well, I shall be joining the ranks of the stabbers in a few days. My shots come Tuesday and begin on Friday. Until then...happy sticking and poas-ing and er-ing and et-ing! :0)


----------



## rosababy

zowiey said:


> Also does anyone else feel like this isn't real? I really cannot get my head around the fact that we are coming to the end of our first ivf! So bizarre!

Totally! All the time! I think back when I first started on BnB, and was so afraid of the "assisted conception" area of this website. Feeling so bad for those ladies, and thinking thank GOD I'll never have to go through that. :wacko: I try not to think of those times...



googoo said:


> hope u ladies dnt mind me lurking here x

Welcome! What's your story?

Kelly, so sorry your wrist is so sore. Do you think you slept on it funny? I did that once with my shoulder and it hurt for like 2 weeks. just because I slept on it funny! :wacko:

Hpyns, sorry about your bfn. Don't count yourself out though. YOu always hear stories of ladies who get late bfps. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! :hugs:

Chris, my ovaries hurt when I pee or poo as well. It's weird. I feel like I don't want to force it too much, you know? When is your beta?

4everyoung, hi, hun. I didn't know you were starting a new cycle already! That's very exciting! Your DR shots start on Friday? Wow, you're right back in the game. Good for you! Is your doc doing anything differently this time? Any idea when retrieval will be?


Afm, it's starting to hurt a little when I pee and poo. :blush: My ovaries are talking to me all day now. I'm a little nervous to do too much bending over or moving too much. They're not that bad yet, but I'm so afraid that I'll damage them somehow. On Friday, when students were walking in and out of my room, I felt myself guarding my ovaries area just in case they bumped into me. :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

4ever - :happydance::happydance::happydance: for the drugs being delivered and and the start is so soon now :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Rosababy - Sorry you are feel the pains also. I was also wondering if we can do too much and do any damage :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

Well, when I asked my doc about exercising, he said ONLY eliptical and upper/lower body lifting, but very moderate to light. He said NO running at all, and even made a face when I asked about yoga/pilates. He said stay away from too much core work, and just keep in mind my ovaries will be very large and bending and twisting isn't good. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think it's from sleeping. I haven't heard from clinic so looks like I'll have to wait one more day. 

Hi to everyone ive got to run really quick here 

Hpyns I like the pma! Wishing you nothing but the best with your beta!


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey- Good luck for tuesdays transfer! great u are going to blasts! x

ST- Good luck for trigger shot and EC x

Chris- hope u feel better soon and your IUI works out x

Hpyns- Good luck for tomorrows beta! hope its a positive x

Rosa- Hope stimming is going well x

Princess- Any developments? x

Tinks- How are u? x

4ever- Glad drugs are delievered! u are getting there x

Pet- How r u doing? x

Hi to everyone else. I am so shattered again! had nice day at church an then pub lunch with the girls from work and now im goin to bed with hubby to watch a film.
Needle hurt again today on sore side :-( night night all xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Zowie could you add me to the front page?


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> Traskey- Good luck for tuesdays transfer! great u are going to blasts! x
> 
> ST- Good luck for trigger shot and EC x
> 
> Chris- hope u feel better soon and your IUI works out x
> 
> Hpyns- Good luck for tomorrows beta! hope its a positive x
> 
> Rosa- Hope stimming is going well x
> 
> Princess- Any developments? x
> 
> Tinks- How are u? x
> 
> 4ever- Glad drugs are delievered! u are getting there x
> 
> Pet- How r u doing? x
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I am so shattered again! had nice day at church an then pub lunch with the girls from work and now im goin to bed with hubby to watch a film.
> Needle hurt again today on sore side :-( night night all xxx

Hey dear, I am okay. Not liking the BC that they FS put me on. It's making my boobs hurt and I feel nauseous a lot. I guess I better get used to it when I get that :bfp:! haha How are you doing? About your sore side, are you alternating injection sites at all? Feel better doll! :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls

Just a short one from me as nothing to tell really, I'm still waiting, clinic rang on Friday, I got my hopes up nd thought it was about the form - nope, my doctor was just ringing for a chat and to check I was Ok etc (bless her!) 

I did mention the form and she said they havent received anything yet but she has sent me another copy of the form to get signed just incase it's been lost in the post, 
Basically I'm hoping because DHs GP has already read through DHs case notes once to sign the form that I'll just be able to go in and get it signed - fingers crossed!

Hope everyone's good, I'm feeling a bit pants tbh, all this waiting around business is getting me down, I just want it to be sorted now! 

Xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so sorr they're still stringing you alOng with that form. I hope they get it soon.


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Zowie could you add me to the front page?

Hey, I"m not on the front page either! :brat: LOL!

Name: Rosababy
Age: 32
TTC: 1 year, 5 months
Reason For Infertility: Damaged tubes
Tests: Sonohyst, HSG, endometrial biopsy, hyseterscopy, laparoscopy
Treatment So Far: 3 rounds of clomid. Lap showed damaged tubes, so ivf only option.


Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Here are my details again to lol.


Name: Kelly9 or Tiffany
Age: 27
TTC: 1 year, this time around
Reason For Infertility: Male factor
Tests: HSG, pelvic u/s, blood work on hormone levels. All clear. 
Treatment So Far: Clomid, Tww of my first ICSI!


----------



## rosababy

Just got a huge glob of ewcm...retrieval isn't until Friday! Do you think it could possibly be the glob they use from the scan last Friday morning? Seems like a long time ago, though... :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

Rosa, I don't think it was from the scan. I was getting EWCM about 4 to 5 days before I ovulated.


----------



## Doodar

Zowiey Good luck for tomorrow, pupo partner :thumbup:

Trask brill news on embies :happydance:

Kelly hope your wrist settles down soon, do you think you sprained it? or does it feel like nerve pain. Make sure you rest and take it easy.:hugs:

Hypns Good luck for tomorrow beta hun :hugs: will you get the results tomorrow? I've heard of people having negative hpt on the morning of otd only to have them turn positive that afternoon.

ST I wouldnt worry about the spilt meds your follies are doing more than great anyway, as long as you took the cetrotide to stop you from ovulating you'll be fine.:hugs:

Tinks sorry your suffering through lack of sleep hun. I know how you feel. I've been sleeping terrible lately. I think its a combination of the meds and the fact I have to drink 3 litres of fluids a day means I'm up most of the night peeing :haha:

Princess so sorry your still being messed about. I hope it gets sorted soon so you can move forward :hugs:

Chris my nurse said ohss can happen even with one egg so it is possible. Make sure you drink plenty and get lots of rest. If your concerned phone clinc so you get the meds quickly :hugs:

Rosa I had ewcm before ec. I think its normal hun dont worry :hugs:

AQ,Pets,hope and everyone else sending big hugs to get you through this journey :hugs: so many people on here now sorry If I've forgotten anyone.

AFM todays embryology report was 10 of the 11 embies are at morula stage which is where they should be and the last one is lagging behind slightly but they will continue to keep an eye on it. So transfer is scheduled for tomorrow morning 10am, can't believe this time tomorrow I'll be pupo. The strange thing is that transfer is taking place exactly a year to the day as last year, what are the chances of that happening!! Feeling better in myself but still very bloated, not sure what I'm going to wear tomorrow, think I may have to go with my jeans unbuttoned :dohh: really hope they dont cancel on me. Go Away Bloat!!!


----------



## rosababy

Chris77 said:


> Rosa, I don't think it was from the scan. I was getting EWCM about 4 to 5 days before I ovulated.

Thanks, chris. I didn't think it could be from the scan either, since it was a few days away. 

Doodar, good luck tomorrow!!! I'll be thinking of you. :hugs: PUPO!!!! I'm planning on wearing my large wind pants. Do you have any elastic waist band that don't look like pjs? :haha: Heck, who cares...wear your pjs! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great news doodar, is morula like a blast or before or after? I can't remember.
I don't think I sprained my wrist. I can't relate the pain to anything I've done I really have no idea. The clinic did call me back right before they closed but I was getting groceries thinking they wouldn't call so I left another message. I'll just have to stay put tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Tinks85

AQ. Sorry the drugs seem to be hitting you so hard. Hope you managed to get some rest and enjoyed your snuggle and film x

ST. Sorry EC got put back again but 30!! Poor you. No wonder you are so sore x

Kelly. Hope you wrist feels better soon x

Princess. I really hope your form is not lost and is still making its way through the system. The waiting is so frustrating hun. Hope it gets going again soon x

Pet. Hope you feel better soon. Nasty BC. Take care hun x

Rosa. I habe had loads of ewcm also. If I remember I am going to mention it today and see what they say. I was expecting the oposite so was a little worried. Good luck for you scan today x

Doodar. Good luck for et. How weird that it has fallen on a year to the date of the last one. FX its a god omen. Can you not wear leggins?

Morning to everone I haven't mentioned x

I am just on my way for my scan so worried we will only habe a few follies.


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ. Baseline scan tomorrow Hun, you're almost finished with the nasty DR, when are you due to move to stimms?. What film did you watch? I'm filling up my sky planner with movies ready for the 2ww so I'm on the look out for some feel good movies!

Kelly. Hope the clinic call syou back today and your wrist stops hurting real soon. 

Princess. I can't believe your form still isn't there! Lovely of the doc to call to see how you are though. Get that second one signed just in case, you'll be on this wonderful journey before you know it x

Pet. welcome! Hope you start to feel less nauseous soon, can't stand nausea!

Rosa. Best of luck for your scan today honey, sounds like your little follies are growing away well based on your symptoms. I think my distinct lack of EWCM is one of our infertility issues so it will be ironic if I get some this month :lol:

Doodar and Zowiey, best of luck for ET today girls, in a few short hours you'll both be PUPO.

T :dance: for blasts, well done girl!

Chris. Hope you're feeling better honey, ask your doc in case you have ohss.

Tink good luck for your scan Hun, I'm sure your follies will do you proud :thumbup:

Stacey starting on Friday? Is that dr or stimms with your jabs I can't remember. 

:wave: if I missed you x

Afm slept away most of the weekend! Got a dentist check up this morning so at least I didn't have to get up and rush to get ready for work. Witch has stopped hurting thank goodness. Had a terrible night awake every other hour burning up, still not sure if it's hot flushes or the weather. Never thought I'd wish for autumn but I can't take this heat while DRing! Got my blood test onWed so I'm nearly onto stage two!


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck today zowiey and doodar 

:hi: to everyone else, will post properly later :thumbup: 

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Well the start of another wk and we are all getting closer to our goals 

Good luck today to Zowiey and doodar x

Good luck with follies scan Tinks x

Hope- We ended up watching 'A time to kill' which i have not seen for a while but i would not put it as a feel good movie... lol.
For feel good movies i can always say... Pretty woman, Its a wonderful life, Pay it forward, or any disney film  x

Kelly- Glad your wrist is better and hope 2ww going ok x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am sooo hoping my baseline scan tomorrow allows me to start stimming! really want to progress now and get pupo! xxx


----------



## Traskey

Rosa, I had loads of ewcm whilst I was stimming! I said to DH, "Oh, so this is how much normal people get!" :haha: I'm lucky if I see it for one day. I've just checked my FF (as for interest I decided to track the IVF cycle) and I had it for 10 days prior to EC :wacko:

AQ and Tinks, good luck for you scans today :hugs:

Doodar and Zowiey, transfer day :dust: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Hpyns, good luck with your test today. Fingers crossed for you :hug:

Hope, glad the witch is less painful. Sounds like the flushes are hitting you hard. Mine were always worse at night.

Princess, how nice of your doc to call you but so :grr: for you that no form yet.

ST, almost there honey. You and your 30 eggs! Hang in there.

Stacey, i'm impressed your clinic let you start another cycle straight away. All the best for this one.

Chris, i've hardly eaten a thing since ec and when I do it's only a few mouthfuls. Drink loads!

Kelly, hope the clinic can give you some advice about your wrist.

Hope I haven't missed anyone :blush:

AFM, feeling a lot better today. I can stand and walk. Still bloated and abdomen hurts to touch but mind is clearer and pain is down to an ache. The progesterone is giving me a bad tummy though. Switch to the front tomorrow so hopefully that will ease off.


----------



## zowiey

I'm PUPO!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I had one perfect blastocyst put back, and transfer went very smoothly, which the consultant told me increases the chance of pregnancy?

I have a picture of my blastie, and also a scan of it in my uterus!

I'm feeling very calm and positive, but according to Zita, that's normal, give me a few days and I'm sure I'll be an emotional wreck :haha: we go back next Thurs for my blood test, but we have both agreed to test the day before, I need fore warning!

Doodar, hope your transfer went smoothly, and you to are currently resting up with your little blastie too! :hugs:

Hello to everyone else :wave:

Trask, sending you lots of love and :dust for et tomorrow :hugs:

Tinks, I'm sure your follies are growing lovely! xxx

Rosa and Kelly, I will update your details as soon as I get the Internet back, I'm currently using my I phone, which explains the bad grammar and typing :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> I'm PUPO!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I had one perfect blastocyst put back, and transfer went very smoothly, which the consultant told me increases the chance of pregnancy?
> 
> I have a picture of my blastie, and also a scan of it in my uterus!
> 
> I'm feeling very calm and positive, but according to Zita, that's normal, give me a few days and I'm sure I'll be an emotional wreck :haha: we go back next Thurs for my blood test, but we have both agreed to test the day before, I need fore warning!
> 
> 
> xxxx

Oh wow Zowiey, yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
:wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:

OMG, how cool are those pics! I hope my clinic does something like that. One perfect blastocyst. That's brilliant. 

So pleased for you. We've been hanging round together for a long while now and you absolutely deserve this.

:hug:

Are you staying home until next Thursday or back to work?


----------



## zowiey

Thanks trask :hugs: I think we both deserve it, well everyone here does.

The cons was actually really nice, he explained that when he inserted the blastie there should be a White flash on the scan screen as it goesin to my uterus! He was so excited! I missed it, but hubby saw it, I'm quite glad in a way I missed it, it was like hubby's special moment, if that makes sense?!

I'm off until the 17th, I'm self employed, so won't get paid, but then also luckily don't have to worry about awkward bosses!

Are you looking forward to your et? I still can't believe we're at this point,, being in bellys to bumps for so long and desperately trying to loose the weight, to just get a refferal. Now look at us, we're coming to the end of our first ivf! Big :hugs: sweetie xxxx


----------



## Doodar

One perfect embie baby back home where it belongs. Transfer bit painful but its to be expected with the ohss. My womb was facing a different angle apparently. The embryologist put a bit of a downer on things it was a different lady and she was a right grump. She said of the remaining embryos only one would be frozen today and the rest they would keep watching until tomorrow but she didnt sound too hopeful, bit gutted. I'm trying hard to focus on the one I have on board but out of 20 eggs I would have liked some back up. Hopefully the nice lady will phone me tomorrow, the enthusiastic one!

Zowiey congrats on being pupo hunny! strange feeling isnt it to finally have them back on board.

Here is my beautiful embie baby!


----------



## zowiey

Oh I'm sorry you got a miserable woman, it's not needed really is it? I'm trying not to think about how many we'll have frozen, they didnt give a number, so I'm not to hopeful. But what will be, will be, right?

It is weird, I'm still not entirely comfortable peeing, and I have a feeling my first number 2 is going to be traumatic :blush:

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Doodar

zowiey said:


> Oh I'm sorry you got a miserable woman, it's not needed really is it? I'm trying not to think about how many we'll have frozen, they didnt give a number, so I'm not to hopeful. But what will be, will be, right?
> 
> It is weird, I'm still not entirely comfortable peeing, and I have a feeling my first number 2 is going to be traumatic :blush:
> 
> Big hugs xxx

Lol I know what you mean. I had a forced number two last night, that will be it now I wont go for days :haha: As for peeing I still have to measure my pee so I cant get away with that one :haha:

Your right what will be, will be!! :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Wow congrats zowiey and doodar!! 
Lovely pic of your embie doodar was that a blastie? 
Hope my clinic do a embie pic and zowiey can't believe you got a scan too, your so lucky! 

Xx


----------



## Traskey

Yay Doodar!!! :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:

One perfect blastocyst on board!

Sorry you got the miserable woman though. Seriously, I know we all have bad days but sheesh! So cool that you got a picture too. Don't worry about just one freezing right now, that one onbaord will stick :) Sorry it was a bit sore with the OHSS though.

:hug:


----------



## Traskey

Zowiey, very cool about the white flash! I am getting excited about tomorrow as i'm feeling a bit better and was worried about embie going back in there.

Glad you got a nice consultant and you've got some time off to rest. We worked so hard to lose the weight to get the referrals and now we're almost through it. 

You are right though, everyone on here deserves their :bfp: These babies are so wanted.


----------



## Chris77

zowiey said:


> I'm PUPO!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I had one perfect blastocyst put back, and transfer went very smoothly, which the consultant told me increases the chance of pregnancy?
> 
> I have a picture of my blastie, and also a scan of it in my uterus!
> 
> I'm feeling very calm and positive, but according to Zita, that's normal, give me a few days and I'm sure I'll be an emotional wreck :haha: we go back next Thurs for my blood test, but we have both agreed to test the day before, I need fore warning!
> 
> Doodar, hope your transfer went smoothly, and you to are currently resting up with your little blastie too! :hugs:
> 
> Hello to everyone else :wave:
> 
> Trask, sending you lots of love and :dust for et tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Tinks, I'm sure your follies are growing lovely! xxx
> 
> Rosa and Kelly, I will update your details as soon as I get the Internet back, I'm currently using my I phone, which explains the bad grammar and typing :haha:
> 
> xxxx

Good luck sweetie! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Today would have been my embryo transfer. :cry: 

But I'm trying not to focus on that. We did IUI with 6 beautiful follies and I'm trying hard to focus on the fact that something could still be happening.

BTW, my ovaries still hurt today. :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Aww Chris, :hugs:

I'm a little ignorant of what happens with IUI. What happened and what's next?


----------



## Chris77

Traskey said:


> Aww Chris, :hugs:
> 
> I'm a little ignorant of what happens with IUI. What happened and what's next?

IUI is intrauterine insemination. Basically they washed DH sperm so only the healthiest sperm remained. Then they inserted the sperm using a catheter and deposited them in my uterus. 

Now, I just wait 2 weeks for my period (or hopefully not) If I'm not pregnant, we start the IVF process all over again. :dohh:


----------



## Doodar

princess_1991 said:


> Wow congrats zowiey and doodar!!
> Lovely pic of your embie doodar was that a blastie?
> Hope my clinic do a embie pic and zowiey can't believe you got a scan too, your so lucky!
> 
> Xx

Yep! one blastie! I think most clinics do piccies hun so you should get one. Any news on that form yet?



Traskey said:


> Yay Doodar!!! :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> One perfect blastocyst on board!
> 
> Sorry you got the miserable woman though. Seriously, I know we all have bad days but sheesh! So cool that you got a picture too. Don't worry about just one freezing right now, that one onbaord will stick :) Sorry it was a bit sore with the OHSS though.
> 
> :hug:

Your right! it will stick!! PMA PMA PMA PMA!!! Your turn tomorrow! :happydance::happydance: Cant wait for you to be pupo too :happydance:



Chris77 said:


> Today would have been my embryo transfer. :cry:
> 
> But I'm trying not to focus on that. We did IUI with 6 beautiful follies and I'm trying hard to focus on the fact that something could still be happening.
> 
> BTW, my ovaries still hurt today. :dohh:

Oh it must be so hard sweetie. You still have a good chance with 6 follies. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I really hope it works out for you and you wont have to go through ivf!! :hugs: when is OTD?


----------



## Traskey

Do you ovulate naturally? So potentially you could have 6 eggies released and 6 super spermies making 6 lovely babies?


----------



## Chris77

Traskey said:


> Do you ovulate naturally? So potentially you could have 6 eggies released and 6 super spermies making 6 lovely babies?

I do ovulate naturally but they had me take 2 shots of Ovidrel, so I was super triggered. :lol:

So, yeah I most likely released 6 eggs....sextuplets HA! There's like a 2% chance of that happening. But my body seems to like to work within those small percentages so who knows. :rofl: We can have our own show, "Chris, Pete and 12 Feet!" :rofl:

TBH, I'd be very surprised if I get even 1 baby out of this. Very happy and very blessed, but very surprised.


----------



## zowiey

Oh Chris I'm so sorry :hugs:

I have my fingers tightly crossed for sextuplets for you :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Doodar

Zowiey do you feel like your uterus is trying to expel the embryo. I feel like its pushing outwards, strange feeling. I had it on my other transfers too, dont know if its all in my head!


----------



## Tinks85

Hope, good luck at the dentist, I hate them. Hope it eases soon hun :hugs: Not long until BL scan now :thumbup:

AQ, Good luck or your scan tomorrow. I really hope you are ready or stims :kiss:

Hypns, Good luck for toy test today, I still have my fx :thumbup:

Traskey, Really glad you are feeling better. Boooo to the bad tummy, hope trying it in the front way will help.

Zowie, Congrats on being PUPO. How cool about the pics as well. I dont think my clinic do them :growlmad: going to ask though :winkwink:

Doodar, Congrats to you as well on being PUPO. Great looking embie :winkwink: Sorry the embyologist was grumpy, there really is no need :growlmad: How come the wont freeze them all today?

Chris, :hugs::hugs::hugs: must be so hard thinking about would could have been but please try to focus on what still could be happening right now :hugs: take care hun.

AFM, I had my first scan this morning and I have 7 follies on the left and 5 on the right. 1 is massive though and will be too big and a few are very little so need to catch up if they can be considered. There is about 5 on target. I cant remember the sizes and they didnt tell me about how think my lining was :dohh: I am in again on Wednesday and if there is at least 3 big enough I will trigger Wednesday night and have EC on Friday. So girls I now need your prayers that my little follies will grow, I want double figures of egg collected :haha: I know it may be asking a bit too much but hay ho, a girl can dream (or would this be a nightmere :haha:).


----------



## Traskey

Tinks, I am sending you loads of :dust: that the follicles grow for you so you get a nice big number. More importantly that those little ones keep growing. Even after the trigger. Sounds like you are doing well so far.

Keep up the PMA :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Sorry ive been mia ladies, had my sister visiting for the weekend and we've just been basking in this freakish but wonderful late summer sunshine and my madam had a lovely birthday thankyou, especially the balloons... lol..

:happydance: Woohoo and Hooray Zowiey and Doodar on being PUPO...:happydance:

Trasky good luck for your et tomorrow.. :hugs: and so glad your feeling better... 

AQ fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow...:hugs: im with you in wanting to get on and get PUPO now too.. 

ST cannot believe how many follies you got in there!.. not long now.. hang in there... :hugs:

Hope sorry your not getting much sleep... :hugs: good luck for blood test on wednesday...

Hi to Princess, Hypn, Chris, Kelly, Pet, and Rosa, hope you all had a fab weekend...

afm baseline scan and mock transfer tomorrow, i feel like ive been dr for ages but its only been 18 days, just want to get on now... still having nightmares about full bladder though!! of all the things to be worried about..!!:dohh:


lou


----------



## loopylew2

Tinks i will be keeping my fingers crossed for those follies to put on a growth spurt.... xxxx sounds like your doing well with those numbers.... xxx

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Zowiey and Doodar- Congrats on being pupo girls! hope we see 2 lovely bfps in 2wks! x

Traskey- Is your transfer tomorrow? x

Tinks- Good luck for your scan and hope lots of follies x

Chris- You still have a good chance with the IUI and 6 eggies so chin up ;-) x

Loopy- Good luck to you too  i had my mock transfer a few wks ago and it never hurt at all. Went really smoothly. I didnt need full bladder tho as my clinic does not use US whilst doing transfer, they just do it?! x

Well i am getting excited about the thought of starting stimms tomorrow! maybe a bit later than tomorrow but hoping asap so we can get this show on the road! lol. I am feeling a lot more positive today but my emotions are still up an down a LOT xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for being pupo zowie and doodar!!!! So exciting! I was all calm after the storm to for a bit then it got tiring! lol.

T the big day is tomorrow! Whoot!!!

Chris I am still hoping and praying for you!

Tinx, those numbers are pretty good.

ST, how are you today? Did you end up getting to trigger? 

AFM: potentially huge news.... I caved and poas.... a frer... and :bfp: :shock: !!!!! It's pink, it showed up within the time frame but it's faint, I am only 10dpo after all. It shouldn't be the trigger cause I tested that out and I did an IC yesterday at 9dpo and I got either a very early bfp or an evap. I'm not getting my hopes up till I see some darkening though, I need to be careful and smart about this. I'll likely do another ic tonight and then an ic tomorrow morning and my next frer at 12dpo. I'll be picking up a digi at some point to. I'm not sure if I want to mention this in my journal yet so unless you see it there don't say anything!

hi to everyone else!


----------



## Doodar

OMG!!! kelly WooHoo!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: our first BFP!! Congratulations. I say get excited!! a bfp is a bfp faint or not and definately wont be the trigger now. I'm so chuffed!!Whoop!!:happydance::happydance:

Tinks those smaller follies will catch up hun. Hope you can trigger Wed ooh its all happening now :happydance:

Lew good luck for scan and transfer hun. :thumbup:

AQ yay! keeping everything crossed that you can start stimms tomorrow and get the ball rolling!

Its all so exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

My FS said to come in this week if the pains don't subside. I'm having some gastrointestinal issues now too so I may go to see him on Wednesday, if not better.


----------



## Chris77

Kelly congrats! I really think this is it for you!! :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

KELLYYYYY!!!! :happydance: :headspin: Congrats, hun! It'll get darker, don't worry. When's your beta?

sorry no personals...just scanned and saw kelly's big news.

went to my scan this morning. i have 2 nice sized follies on the left and 4 a bit smaller but still growing on the right. i said is that okay? she said yes it's fine. my lining looks great she said, which means the drugs are working.

she wrote the script for my blood test and in the 30 seconds it took her to write it, i started crying. she looked up and saw tears streaming down my face. :blush: I said are you sure that's enough eggs?? that's not very many! she was like "oh it's fine! we still have plenty of time before friday, and remember last friday 4 of those follies weren't even there! they're still growing, and it'll be just fine!" okay.....if you say so. 

i'm just used to reading about 15-20 follies from you ladies...i know my ovaries are a bit smaller and dh reminded me that doc said he'd be happy if we got 6-8 eggs from me. I don't have pcos or anything, and my ovaries are a bit small (i said that already) :blush: I just hope we have good quality. I'm doing everything I can to make them good quality, because it sounds like we'll only have a few to work with.

I need some words of encouragement...:sad2:


----------



## Chris77

I think you'll have your 6 eggs for Friday hun...they seem to grow bigger, faster towards the end. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Oh and as long as the doctor says it's fine and not to worry....then don't worry! :D Only start getting upset when the doctor is concerned. Much easier said than done I know!!


----------



## Kelly9

I think you've got a good number there and it's likely more will show up! :hugs: 

I don't get a beta all the do is a urine test at the lab and thats on oct 11.


----------



## princess_1991

Omg Kelly congratulations!! 
I agree with the girls a bfP is a bfp!! 
Can't believe it, it does work (I'm sorry I was getting nervous as I've been on 2 ivf threads now and this is the first bfp I've seen :blush:) 
Xx


----------



## Kelly9

Princess happy to have renewed your faith.


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- ((whispered)) congrats! i really hope that the line darkens and the digi gives u the proper answer soon x

Rosa- I would not worry too much, its only early days. Those follies will increase, just give it time and great that the lining is all good x

xxx


----------



## Doodar

Rosa think you'll be surprised how many eggs you get, you always end up with more than they predict. Things are looking good hun :thumbup:

Kelly I'm so happy for you! You have seriously made my day :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

awwww, happy to have helped :) It's made my day to.


----------



## Tinks85

Wow Kelly, congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so pleased for you.

Rosa, sorry you are worrying so much. Its hard. We only have 5-6 on target and I thought the same as you, that it doesnt leave us much to play with. I was expecting more as I have heard quite a few get near 20 plus but we have to trust the Dr and focus on quality over quantity :hugs::hugs: as they other girls have said though, there is still time :hugs::hugs:

AQ, one more sleep :thumbup:

My mood this afternoon is just plain awful, its up and down and I feel wiped out. Hope I get some more energy soon.


----------



## Kelly9

The whole process is exhausting isn't it? I slept and slept and slept throughout it and still feel wiped.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh my have you all been chatty today, I'm going to have to cheat and comment by page instead of waiting til the end as I'll never remember it all! I forgot to put salt in the dough for the rolls last night. Yuck! They were disgusting and I had to eat them for lunch as I was starving. 

Seems hot flushes are here in the day now too, ESP when I'm in the hot kitchen cooking dinner! And the lovely witch was being painful again today too. Boo!

AQ. I have a wonderful life on the sky box so thats good, saw pretty woman the other week but might watch that one again, and I have a whole bookcase full of Disney I might be set. I hope your baseline says stimm too, then if my bloods say yes we can stim together :dance:

T 10 days of EWCM? Wow! Would love to experience what normal people get ;) hope you're feeling less bloated honey. 

Z your White flash story nearly made me cry. How wonderful for DH to experience it. And :dance: you're PUPO!

Doodar gorgeous pic of your little emby baby. Well done PUPO :dance:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink. Sending positive vibes your way. Grow follies grow! :dust:

Lou. Good luck for your scan and mock tomorrow. :)

Kelly :dance: :dance: :dance: wonderful wonderful news honey!


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa stay positive honey those follies will grow and you only need one little egg remember. PMA PMA PMA :dust:

Chris hope you start to feel better honey, fingers still crossed for you! Love your Chris Peter and 12 little feet :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

kelly!! woohoo! amazing news, we finally got a bfp on here, we've been waiting a while! i'm sure it will get darker!

Zowie-that white flash thing sound amazing, I have never heard of that happening before! glas dh saw it! yay to be pupo!
Doodar-yay for pupo too! now which one of you put the pic up? It looks like a top grade embie to me and very beautiful. I just think its amazing and definately one of the good things about ivf that we get to see our embie-no one else gets to do that!

Chris-yay to sextuplets!!! keep the pma!!! ok maybe just one then!:)

Hope -gosh your right it has been busy onhere, like 6 pages in a day! I never got ewcm either, seen it like once or twice my whole life!

Rosa-its impossible not to worry, even with me apparently having 30 my new worry is that only a few will have eggs and I have to share them! As some other ladies have said, several people on here got more eggs than they thought -im sure trask and zowie got more eggs then they thought they had follies!

AQ-FX for you starting asap! Dh and I just brought some new dvds from tesco to see us through the next few days after ec tommorrow!

AFM-trigger went far last night, didn't manage to sleep before hand as I was terrified of missing the 2 alarms we set for 11.45 pm!
EC tommorrow, got be there for 10.45 so not too early. We are having to get dh's mate to drive us and pick us up because of dh having ssr! I'm calm at the mo just want to know how many!! sure it won't be 30 some must still be too small and of course some won't have eggs in! just hope for enough to share with the other lady and make her happy too!! You know what it's so weird that presumably she will be waiting for a call tommorrow to find out how many eggs she gets! xxxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Kelly - I think you will be feeling tired for sometime come :winkwink:

Hope - Sorry the witch is painfull and you are suffering bad from hot flushes. Really hope you can get onto stimming soon.

ST - I keep forgetting you only get half. How strange to think the other lady will be waiting to hear about your EC. If the do get a large number will that one lady get them all or will they be shared between a few ladies who need eggs? Sorry if thats a dumb thing to ask. You are such a lovely person worrying about her also. I am sure your follies will do you proud. How are you feeling? Good luck for tomorrow hun, I will be thinking about you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

TINKS!!! I knew I had forgotten someone!
Glad the scan went well, sounds like good numbers to me! :thumbup:your stimming has gone quick, how many days have you done now??? Thank-you for your kind words above.:flower:
Oooh and also I meant to say this to Rosa but it applies to you aswell, although its annoying if they really had any concern over you not being ready they would get you to stim for a couple of extras days! 
My ec was moved twice in the end, was gonna be 30th, then 2nd now 3rd!:wacko:


----------



## Tinks85

I am on day 8 of stims today :thumbup: It has gone quick for me but I am feeling it more and more each day. Nothing too bad just uncomfortable and I am beginning to dread going to the loo :dohh: I cant even imagine how you feel with 30 and extra days of stims. Thanks for the advice :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

St good luck for EC tomorrow honey. Here's to a bumper harvest 
:dust:


----------



## rosababy

Any word from Hypns? I know her beta was today... FX!


----------



## Traskey

No Rosa, I checked her journal. Nothing since the early hours of this morning.

Kelly, congratulations :wohoo: on your :bfp: I'm sure your line will get darker.

Tinks, it's not the number of eggs it's the quantity. You still have loads of time yet to grow those follies. 

ST, good luck for ec tomorrow :hugs: I'm glad you found someone to drive you. Get lots of rest in the afternoon.

Hope, ewcm is the invisible man to me. During the IVF was the exception :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

My line did get darker :wohoo: I just did an IC and there is a nice pink line there, yesterdays IC was barely there maybe an evap kind of line, I know now that it was the earliest phase of my :bfp: 

I was wondering about hpyns to, I hope all is going well for her.


----------



## Doodar

I was wondering about hypns too, I hope she is ok!

Hope I think these ivf drugs cause forgetful brain!! I made a hash of fudge yesterday and the amount of things I have forgotten since starting treatment well its scary!

ST good luck for tomrrow hunny, its an amazing thing your doing :thumbup:

Tinks not long left now hun :hugs:

Trask good luck for tomorrow hunny :happydance:

Kelly yay :happydance: I knew it would get darker!

Rosa :hi:


----------



## loopylew2

:bfp:Congratulations Kelly on your :bfp: heres hoping this is the start of many...

Good luck ST tomorrow...:hugs:

Lou


----------



## Kelly9

I hope we get tons and tons and tons of them here in the coming weeks! 

Doodar just you wait till you're preggo then a parent... your brains NEVER come back :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Lou, welcome back! How are you doing? Did I miss it in the melee?

Kelly, so pleased it's got darker :dance:

ST, I want to echo what Doodar said. There was, and still is I suppose, that at my age I would need donor eggs. It's people like you that make it possible for some people to have babies :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

OMG !! Kelly that is fab news! I'm so pleased for you! congrats!!

Doodar, I'm so glad you asked that, I've been cramping all afternoon, and was so worried! Thank you! Hope your cramping subsides soon, well untill implantation! Xxx

Traskey, wishing you lots of :dust:, luck & love for tomorrow :hugs:

AQ, was it your scan today? How did you get on?

Tinks & rosa, sending you both lots of embie growing :dust: I'm sure you will both be fine!!! 

Lew, good to see you back! 

Afm, I *think* I may be back online tomorrow! :happydance: no more bad iPhone posts! Woop woop!!

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for back online and first page updates!!!! I hope you get everything all fixed up.


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- CONGRATS! Hope u have a happy and healthy 9mths x

ST- Good luck for EC tomorrow! hope u get lots of eggies x

Loopy- Good luck for mock transfer and scan x

Good luck to anyone else having tests etc tomorrow x

AFM- I am starting getting nervous about my baseline scan in the morning as i have had shooting pains in ovaries for a few days and im hoping there are no cysts to delay us... i just want to get going. Im going to stay with my dad tonight as dh working nights and my dad is taking me for my scan tomorrow and im taking my best friend Jane so she can learn how to mix menopur as she does all my jabs. Nite god bless xxx


----------



## Traskey

Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow AQ!


----------



## Hpyns4life

hey ladies. Wanted to let you know that my IVF cycle was unsuccessful :( Dr. said it was most likely due to my hydro fallopian tube. That's it's for me, the end of my ttc journey. I'm sending all you ladies out there tons and tons of :dust: and hope your wishes are granted.


----------



## Chris77

Hpyns4life said:


> hey ladies. Wanted to let you know that my IVF cycle was unsuccessful :( Dr. said it was most likely due to my hydro fallopian tube. That's it's for me, the end of my ttc journey. I'm sending all you ladies out there tons and tons of :dust: and hope your wishes are granted.

I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Hpyns4life said:


> hey ladies. Wanted to let you know that my IVF cycle was unsuccessful :( Dr. said it was most likely due to my hydro fallopian tube. That's it's for me, the end of my ttc journey. I'm sending all you ladies out there tons and tons of :dust: and hope your wishes are granted.

Oh hun. I'm so incredibly sorry for you. :hugs: My heart absolutely breaks for you. Do you think you'll try to save up money for another round? I'm so so sorry.


----------



## rosababy

AQ, good luck with the baseline scan! I've had some cramps in my ovaries too. I think it's just part of the process. :shrug: Are you prone to cysts?



Tinks85 said:


> I am on day 8 of stims today :thumbup: It has gone quick for me but I am feeling it more and more each day. Nothing too bad just uncomfortable and I am beginning to dread going to the loo :dohh: I cant even imagine how you feel with 30 and extra days of stims. Thanks for the advice :thumbup:

Tinks, it's gone quick for me, too. I'm also dreading going to the bathroom now, since it doesn't feel great, especially #2. :blush: And we have a fraction of the follies that some of these ladies have! :wacko: Can you imagine how we would feel! I wonder if we'll feel more like that on Thursday. 



Kelly9 said:


> My line did get darker :wohoo: I just did an IC and there is a nice pink line there, yesterdays IC was barely there maybe an evap kind of line, I know now that it was the earliest phase of my :bfp:

Kelly, YAYY!!! :headspin: I KNEW you'd get that bfp!!



Doodar said:


> Rosa think you'll be surprised how many eggs you get, you always end up with more than they predict. Things are looking good hun :thumbup:

Thanks. That's what people keep saying. I hope you're right! :thumbup: 



Tinks85 said:


> Rosa, sorry you are worrying so much. Its hard. We only have 5-6 on target and I thought the same as you, that it doesnt leave us much to play with. I was expecting more as I have heard quite a few get near 20 plus but we have to trust the Dr and focus on quality over quantity :hugs::hugs: as they other girls have said though, there is still time :hugs::hugs:

You made it in twice in this post! :haha: Yes, quality is much better than quantity, so I just have to remember that. Hopefully I'll have good quality. Thanks. :hugs: We're almost there!



~Hope~ said:


> Rosa stay positive honey those follies will grow and you only need one little egg remember. PMA PMA PMA :dust:

Thanks. PMA!!



schoolteacher said:


> Rosa-its impossible not to worry, even with me apparently having 30 my new worry is that only a few will have eggs and I have to share them! As some other ladies have said, several people on here got more eggs than they thought -im sure trask and zowie got more eggs then they thought they had follies!
> 
> AQ-FX for you starting asap! Dh and I just brought some new dvds from tesco to see us through the next few days after ec tommorrow!
> 
> AFM-trigger went far last night, didn't manage to sleep before hand as I was terrified of missing the 2 alarms we set for 11.45 pm!
> EC tommorrow, got be there for 10.45 so not too early. We are having to get dh's mate to drive us and pick us up because of dh having ssr! I'm calm at the mo just want to know how many!! sure it won't be 30 some must still be too small and of course some won't have eggs in! just hope for enough to share with the other lady and make her happy too!! You know what it's so weird that presumably she will be waiting for a call tommorrow to find out how many eggs she gets! xxxxx

Oh I'm such a worry wart! :blush: I think it's FABULOUS that you're doing egg sharing. You're going to make some woman's dreams come true. :hugs: I wish there were more people like you out there. I can't imagine having to get UP to take the trigger shot! :wacko: I would have been a nervous wreck! Glad you got it in at the right time. Good luck at your retrieval! I'm sending you good thoughts. :dust: :dust: You'll do great! What dvds did you get? I'm planning on having the entire series of Friends and Sex and the City ready and at my fingertips. :rofl:



Chris77 said:


> My FS said to come in this week if the pains don't subside. I'm having some gastrointestinal issues now too so I may go to see him on Wednesday, if not better.

Hope you feel better soon. I would go in, just to be sure.



Chris77 said:


> I think you'll have your 6 eggs for Friday hun...they seem to grow bigger, faster towards the end. :hugs: Oh and as long as the doctor says it's fine and not to worry....then don't worry! :D Only start getting upset when the doctor is concerned. Much easier said than done I know!!

Thanks. The doc made me feel a lot better, so if they're not worried, I'll try my hardest not to be either! Good to know they grow faster towards the end.



Kelly9 said:


> I think you've got a good number there and it's likely more will show up! :hugs:
> 
> I don't get a beta all the do is a urine test at the lab and thats on oct 11.

Thanks. I wonder why they have you come IN to do a urine test?! How many ways are there to pee on a stick?! :rofl:



africaqueen said:


> Kelly- ((whispered)) congrats! i really hope that the line darkens and the digi gives u the proper answer soon x
> 
> Rosa- I would not worry too much, its only early days. Those follies will increase, just give it time and great that the lining is all good x
> 
> xxx

She did say that the lining looked excellent, so that made me feel better. Thanks. GROW eggies!! :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Wow. That was a ridiculously long post...:rofl: practically took up an entire page! :rofl:


----------



## amirini

Today is Trigger day and I triggered with a pre filled syringe my RE game me of Lupron..Have any of ya'll done that before??
And my E2 level was high!!! Like 9983.59 high.. what could that mean.. definite OHSS?


----------



## Kelly9

Hypns I am so sorry. Did you get any to freeze this time? :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Hpyns4life said:


> hey ladies. Wanted to let you know that my IVF cycle was unsuccessful :( Dr. said it was most likely due to my hydro fallopian tube. That's it's for me, the end of my ttc journey. I'm sending all you ladies out there tons and tons of :dust: and hope your wishes are granted.

Aww major :hug: I'm so sorry hpyns x I wish there was something I could say to make you feel even a tiny bit better right now. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Traskey

amirini said:


> Today is Trigger day and I triggered with a pre filled syringe my RE game me of Lupron..Have any of ya'll done that before??
> And my E2 level was high!!! Like 9983.59 high.. what could that mean.. definite OHSS?

My clinic told me it means your ovaries are working super hard at producing eggies. It's not definite you'll get ohss though after ec so don't panic just yet. It was just bad luck I did :hugs: Good luck with ec.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hpyns4life said:


> hey ladies. Wanted to let you know that my IVF cycle was unsuccessful :( Dr. said it was most likely due to my hydro fallopian tube. That's it's for me, the end of my ttc journey. I'm sending all you ladies out there tons and tons of :dust: and hope your wishes are granted.

Oh honey I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Hpyns4life said:


> hey ladies. Wanted to let you know that my IVF cycle was unsuccessful :( Dr. said it was most likely due to my hydro fallopian tube. That's it's for me, the end of my ttc journey. I'm sending all you ladies out there tons and tons of :dust: and hope your wishes are granted.

Very very sorry to hear this... please take very good care of yourself....:hugs::hugs: so heartbreaking..:cry:..


----------



## googoo

just a very quick question
will u no bfore hand if there are any plans to cut ivf funding
im soo scared they are gunna cut it bfore i get my go x


----------



## Traskey

Do you want the good news or the bad?

Yes, you'll know when the next review is due. It's on your PCT web site. Their policy is published and the review date is on that.

The bad news is even if you've started treatment and they cut it you won't get any remaining cycles you were promised. You will be allowed to finish an IVF cycle you are on but that's all. In other words if you are on cycle one but promised two, and they change the criteria, you won't get the second if you no longer qualify or if all funding is cut.


----------



## googoo

i cudnt find it huni

cud u plz send me the link im east of anglia x


----------



## googoo

i just looked and it lookes lke its not til august 2013?
i thought it was reviewed each year#?
x


----------



## zowiey

Just had the phone call, none of my embies made it to freeze :cry: I'm gutted to be honest. If the remaining embryos have all started breaking down in culture, it doesn't give me much hope for the one transferred. She said they are confident they transferred the best one, but that doesn't really mean much does it?

I'm sorry this is such a self pitying post. Im just feeling sorry for myself I guess.


----------



## Doodar

Hypns I just want to say I am so so sorry. It's heartbreaking. I'm a big believer in pursuing dreams and I do hope that one day your dreams come true. Thinking about you hun :hugs:

Zowiey I know what you mean. Its devastating and really hard to remain positive. I'm still waiting on my call and I'm dreading it. I have a feeling that my news will be the same after yesterdays conversation with the embryologist. I'm feeling a bit down about it all today. They told me the blast they transfered yesterday was only a grade 2. The first one I ever had transfered was a grade 1 and that didnt work so what hope do I have with this one. This 2ww is gonna be the hardest ever :hugs::hugs:


----------



## zowiey

:hugs: doodar, I didn't get told what grade my blast was, i didn't think to ask. I know it's not over until it's over, but I was really hoping to have some freeze, I think the thing that hurts the most is, I know deep down we can't afford a fresh cycle at the moment. We could use all our savings, but then it doesn't leave us in a great place financially. So this is our only chance. I'm not ready to give up on being a mum yet, but now I feel like it's over before it's begun. Oh I don't know, wish hubby was hear to look after me.

I really, really hope you get good news :hugs: xxx


----------



## Doodar

The financial aspect of it all is a worry, we have spent all our savings and more. We are coming up to having spent 18 grand and that scares me, each and every time we say this is the last time but its like an addiction and we have to keep going. I'm certainly not ready to give up and after this time round with the ohss and the toll the extra meds are taking on my body, I said I'm not doing this again but deep down I know I will if I have to. Its all such a worry.

Right we need a PMA boost, kick up the bum! how can we shake this negativity!!


----------



## zowiey

Ive just been googling (Bad Zoe!!) and there alot of positive stories about not having any frosties, and still getting bfps. So as Bon Jovi once said, "we gotta keep the faith"!! I still have my fingers crossed very tightly for you xxxx

I'm considering driving to the shop and buying my body weight in dairy milk, would that be a bad move?! Mmmm dairy milk!


----------



## Doodar

Mmmmm!! good idea! clinic on phone eek!!


----------



## zowiey

Good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## Doodar

We got three to freeze. She still doesnt fill me with hope. I'm really gutted with that. I know it sounds so ungrateful but I dont understand how you can go from having 10 top quality embryos to only getting 3 to freeze. I cant believe out of 20 eggs we only got 3 as back up. I know..I know I'm sounding very very ungrateful. She said the rest suffered degeneration..WTH does that mean, doesnt sound very good to me. I told my concerns about the grade 2 from transfer yesterday and she said we dont grade them 1 or 2 we just grade them good and give them a letter and go by inner cell mass. As god is my witness and hubby! the embryologist said to us yesterday it was a grade 2. She said it was a good embryo and it had inner cell mass which sometimes you dont see on every embryo. She said I'm thinking about it too much and I need to remain positive. POSITIVE!! how the hell can you! maybe you should tell grumpy pants from yesterday to be a bit more positive then, that might help!!
God I'm even more wound up now!! deep breathes!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hypns- I am so sorry. I am suprised they didnt suggest to remove the tube before treatment as that is what my clinic said they would of done had i not lost both tubes. I hope u are in the position to try again one day ((hugs)) x

Zowiey- At least you got some frosties hun and u may have ur baby already so try stay positive. A LOT of my friends never got frosties but got bfps so dont think that cos u dont have many frosties that you wont get pregnant this time as your wrong ;-)
x

Hi to everyone else and hope we are all doing ok? x

Well girls i had my baseline scan and the nurse said all was "perfect"! and not a cyst in sight so i start stimming tomorrow! Eeeeek! booked in for a scan on 14th Oct to check follies and il be on 3 amps a day. Quite fiddly the way you have to mix the menopur tho! glad my friend will be doing it as i would be crap with those lil tiny glass vials! lol. Cant believe its going so smoothly up to now! my mum is deffo watching out for me. The nurse was nearly crying today when she read my file and i told her about my mum. Some lovely ppl up there isnt there? xxx


----------



## zowiey

Yay for 3 tho!

But I know what you mean, how can you be positive when you've just been told effectively your remaining embryos are shit? (mine not yours!) and as for the grading, why make out she wouldn't have said anything? Where would you have got that info from?? You wouldn't just make that up! Big hugs, this WILL work for us, purely because it has to work! 

I do agree that having no grading would be better, I've felt a little insecure when people say they've got super graded eggs/ embryos, and I'm just being told mine are doing ok! Although she did say my blastie was perfect and exactly what she wanted to see at that stage, it's still not a definite grading.

And here was me thinking yesterday everything was going to get a bit calmer now :haha:


----------



## zowiey

Glad your scan went ok Aq, I'm sure your mum will be with you every step of the way :hugs:

I was on menopur, 3 vials, and got a really sore finger from tapping air bubbles in each vial every night!!

None of my embies made it to freeze, so I'm hoping and praying that my blastie is string enough to make it, phew it's such a rollercoaster!
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Zowiey. Sorry i misread that and thought u had 3 blasts to freeze.
Lets hope this is your baby and u will be fine. It is a emotional rollercoaster for something that sooo many women take for granted isnt it? not fair but as long as we get there we will be happy and it would all of been worth it.
Yes those bottles do look fiddly! glad my friend is doing it for me! lol xxx


----------



## Doodar

zowiey said:


> Yay for 3 tho!
> 
> But I know what you mean, how can you be positive when you've just been told effectively your remaining embryos are shit? (mine not yours!) and as for the grading, why make out she wouldn't have said anything? Where would you have got that info from?? You wouldn't just make that up! Big hugs, this WILL work for us, purely because it has to work!
> 
> I do agree that having no grading would be better, I've felt a little insecure when people say they've got super graded eggs/ embryos, and I'm just being told mine are doing ok! Although she did say my blastie was perfect and exactly what she wanted to see at that stage, it's still not a definite grading.
> 
> And here was me thinking yesterday everything was going to get a bit calmer now :haha:

Its so hard!! Yesterday I was so chilled and calm, today I'm climbing the walls and so tearful. Think I need sleep, I'm over tired! Can't believe I'm aboard this rollercoater again, Up and down, up and down!! Sheesh! it gets harder and harder.

This just has to work for us...it just has too!!:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Glad your scan went well AQ :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Glad the scan went well AQ!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Zoe and Doodar PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA please don't worry about frosties right now because syou need to focus all your positivity on making the little embies inside you stick. My friend has done two cycles and got a BFP both times and both times no frosties so it really doesn't mean anything. If the emby inside you is destined to be your baby then it will happen :dust: oh and if it takes body weight in dairy milk to bring back you PMA then go do it :thumbup:

AQ hurrah for perfect. We'll be having our first stim scan on the same day as long as my bloods are ok tomorrow!


----------



## loopylew2

:dust:Hi ladies,
Zowiey sorry you have none to freeze..:hugs: but your little embie needs you to keep positive.. PMA and :dust: all round

Doodar got to say the same for you gotta keep that PMA train in motion.. your not gonna need those frozen ones!! your embies in the best place it could possibly be....:dust: to you too..:hugs:

Aq snap on the scan results,:happydance: i start my Five amps tonight with my scan on the 12th..... not looking forward to 2 needles tonight though..:nope:.. Oh and the mock transfer was a piece of cake!! All that worry..:dohh:

lou


----------



## Kelly9

Zowie sorry for no frozen embies, I truly hope the one in you brings you your miracle.

Doodar I would be upset with my embryologist to for saying that. I also hope that everything turns out for you.

AQ great news on the scan,

Me: I'm freaking out, my lines kept getting darker yesterday (I did three ic's) and now this mornings is lighter and I'm worried I'll have a chemical. I don't think I could handle that right now. So I'm not drinking anything, holding in my pee and will do a frer at lunch. I'm praying for a darker line to relieve my anxiety. But part of me feels like all hope is gone already. :cry:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Doodar said:


> Zowiey Good luck for tomorrow, pupo partner :thumbup:
> 
> Trask brill news on embies :happydance:
> 
> Kelly hope your wrist settles down soon, do you think you sprained it? or does it feel like nerve pain. Make sure you rest and take it easy.:hugs:
> 
> Hypns Good luck for tomorrow beta hun :hugs: will you get the results tomorrow? I've heard of people having negative hpt on the morning of otd only to have them turn positive that afternoon.
> 
> ST I wouldnt worry about the spilt meds your follies are doing more than great anyway, as long as you took the cetrotide to stop you from ovulating you'll be fine.:hugs:
> 
> Tinks sorry your suffering through lack of sleep hun. I know how you feel. I've been sleeping terrible lately. I think its a combination of the meds and the fact I have to drink 3 litres of fluids a day means I'm up most of the night peeing :haha:
> 
> Princess so sorry your still being messed about. I hope it gets sorted soon so you can move forward :hugs:
> 
> Chris my nurse said ohss can happen even with one egg so it is possible. Make sure you drink plenty and get lots of rest. If your concerned phone clinc so you get the meds quickly :hugs:
> 
> Rosa I had ewcm before ec. I think its normal hun dont worry :hugs:
> 
> AQ,Pets,hope and everyone else sending big hugs to get you through this journey :hugs: so many people on here now sorry If I've forgotten anyone.
> 
> AFM todays embryology report was 10 of the 11 embies are at morula stage which is where they should be and the last one is lagging behind slightly but they will continue to keep an eye on it. So transfer is scheduled for tomorrow morning 10am, can't believe this time tomorrow I'll be pupo. The strange thing is that transfer is taking place exactly a year to the day as last year, what are the chances of that happening!! Feeling better in myself but still very bloated, not sure what I'm going to wear tomorrow, think I may have to go with my jeans unbuttoned :dohh: really hope they dont cancel on me. Go Away Bloat!!!

Thanks dear! Still on BC and waiting for my suppression check so I can start stimming!! :flower:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Tinks85 said:


> AQ. Sorry the drugs seem to be hitting you so hard. Hope you managed to get some rest and enjoyed your snuggle and film x
> 
> ST. Sorry EC got put back again but 30!! Poor you. No wonder you are so sore x
> 
> Kelly. Hope you wrist feels better soon x
> 
> Princess. I really hope your form is not lost and is still making its way through the system. The waiting is so frustrating hun. Hope it gets going again soon x
> 
> Pet. Hope you feel better soon. Nasty BC. Take care hun x
> 
> Rosa. I habe had loads of ewcm also. If I remember I am going to mention it today and see what they say. I was expecting the oposite so was a little worried. Good luck for you scan today x
> 
> Doodar. Good luck for et. How weird that it has fallen on a year to the date of the last one. FX its a god omen. Can you not wear leggins?
> 
> Morning to everone I haven't mentioned x
> 
> I am just on my way for my scan so worried we will only habe a few follies.

Thanks so much! Hope your scan went well and there were tons of follies!!! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Morning Ladies!

Sorry I haven't written in a while, I am back to work after a week vacation. Hope everyone is doing well...Kelly congrats on your :bfp:!!! That is great! Everyone else, I am thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

googoo said:


> i just looked and it lookes lke its not til august 2013?
> i thought it was reviewed each year#?
> x

Nope, it's March 2012. I have it saved as it's my PCT. Let me see if I can find the link to the original site. 

Aha, there you go!

East of England IVF Policy

This is effective June 1 2011 to 28 Feb 2012.


----------



## Hpyns4life

Kelly9 said:


> Hypns I am so sorry. Did you get any to freeze this time? :hugs:

The other 2 embryos didn't make it to freeze :(



rosababy said:


> Oh hun. I'm so incredibly sorry for you. :hugs: My heart absolutely breaks for you. Do you think you'll try to save up money for another round? I'm so so sorry.

Thank you rosa :hugs: We might, but not soon. It's going to take about 5-7 years to pay of the debt we put ourselves into for this try, so maybe down the road. But DH is nearing 40 so time is not our friend. I wish we lived in Ireland where it's only like $1400 for IVF!!



Doodar said:


> Hypns I just want to say I am so so sorry. It's heartbreaking. I'm a big believer in pursuing dreams and I do hope that one day your dreams come true. Thinking about you hun :hugs:

Thank you Doodar :hugs: We're pushing hard to pursue our dreams and we were incredibly lucky to have been able to try IVF at all. Maybe we're supposed to find happiness on another path.



africaqueen said:


> Hypns- I am so sorry. I am suprised they didnt suggest to remove the tube before treatment as that is what my clinic said they would of done had i not lost both tubes. I hope u are in the position to try again one day ((hugs))

Thank you AQ :hugs: They did suggest to have the tube removed, but we couldn't afford both procedures and decided to risk it. Silly move now that we look back :nope:

Sending love, happiness, and support out to all us women ttc :flower: I had made me stronger and had solidified my marriage. Every experience we go through helps to shape our lives so I know that this is just part of my adventure through life. It's challenging, but worth it in the end.


----------



## Traskey

I posted this on Doodar's journal but I think it's needed in here too! Beware, it's rather large :haha:

https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l36/irene_imutt/positive.gif

Zo, i'm sorry that you didn't get any frosties to keep from this cycle. Bertie will stick, keep thinking positive thoughts. I get my call tomorrow.

Doodar, i'm hoping your little blastic sticks too. You have great courage and motivation to keep riding this rollercoaster.

AQ, glad all went well with your scan and we're onto stimming. I got DH to do those glass vials. They're a pain!

Pet, have a good week back at work.

Hpyns, i'm glad you've got lots of support from your lovely DH at this time. Will you now have your infection drained or do you need to wait a while. I hope the future path for you shows itself soon. Sending you loads of :hug:


----------



## africaqueen

Hypns- I love your outlook on life and pray u get the experience of becoming a mother very soon. If i win the lotto il be getting in touch with u ;-) x

Kelly- Just keep in mind that it is still very early on and hang in there. I would just do a digital in a few days time x

Traskey- LOVE the picture and positive msg! we all need to get some pma restored x

Lou- Glad your scan and mock transfer went well too! nothing to it is there?  our EC is gonna be pretty close together isnt it? x

Hi to everyone else. Im off to get cat litter and call in an see my dad for a hr an then me an dh are having a movie night with sweets tonight! need to chill  xxx


----------



## Traskey

We are PUPO with one perfect little day 5 blastocyst :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: 

We had 8 fertilise in the end. One stayed at the two cell stage but the other 7 all made it to blastocyst. They preferred to just put back but we had the option of two (the only advantage to my advanced years!). The choice of both was a suprise so DH and I had a quick chat. I was so tempted to put back both. My heart said two but my head said no due to my back. So one blastie, hopefully finding somewhere lovely to settle.

https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/amyjayne10/Hugs/LBAFh.gif


----------



## Delly

Hi Ladies, just thought i would drop by and see how your all doing. so many pages to read so apologies for my ignorance. 

AFM i start my 2nd cycle this week DR on the 7th I owe so much to my inlaws for funding this as without them we couldnt do it as only had the money for one try. 

I promise I will read up on where everyone is now x


----------



## loopylew2

:happydance:Traskey that is wonderful.... well done on being PUPO...:happydance:

lou


AQ you could be right it may even be the same day!! Good luck stimming buddy..:thumbup:. lol :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Delly!!!!!!!

I've been thinking about you lately. I've seen you lurking and was going to ask how you were but didn't want to incase it was all still so upsetting for you. 

It's great to see you. 

:wohoo: for a second go and yay for the inlaws. So pleased for you!


----------



## loopylew2

Delly that is wonderful news.... good luck for this cycle... xx


----------



## Traskey

loopylew2 said:


> :happydance:Traskey that is wonderful.... well done on being PUPO...:happydance:
> 
> lou
> 
> 
> AQ you could be right it may even be the same day!! Good luck stimming buddy..:thumbup:. lol :happydance:

Lou, the stimming stage seems to go so quickly! Not long now for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Delly

Hi Traskey, (i am a lurker ;-) Yeah we had the follow up appointment with consultant last week just one of those things for not workiing every was text book, so this time round i will take tablets as well as the progestoren, as he was suprised that I bleed so soon but it was the time my AF would have come anyway. I am so gratefull for my mother in law to pay dont think i can thank her enough. 

xx


----------



## Delly

PS forgot to say it works out that the day I test is the day before my wedding so not sure if that is a good thing or not x


----------



## Traskey

Oooooooooooooo, no there's a question! Hope it's good luck being right before your wedding :D


----------



## zowiey

I HAVE INTERNET BACK!!!!!

Oooh Delly, Good luck!! I have my fingers crossed for you!

Traskey, :happydance: for being pupo! Good luck for tomorrow!

Hypns, I am so very sorry, Sending you lots of love :hugs:

Well, I have hubby back home,so I'm feeling much better, although he is really bummed out, we're having a snuggly night on the settee. The great british bake off final is tonight, so I'm looking forward to that!

Anyway, here is Barry Blasto! :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Delly yay for family I hope this works for you. 

Zowie nice pic! 

Traskey yay for one perfect blast!

Me well I am happy again I did a frer and my line is darker then yesterday's for sure so no more ics for me! Learned my lesson. My scan is booked for Oct 31 of all days!


----------



## Tinks85

Hypns - I am so very sorry, I love your possitive attitude on life. Good for you :hugs::hugs:

AQ - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for stimming tomorrow. Glad your scan went well (or perfect :winkwink:) One of my jabbys is a mixing one and it gets easy once you have done it, looks complicated at first but you get use to it :thumbup:

Zowie - Sorry you have no frosties hun. Please focus on on Barry, he is looking mighty fine :winkwink:

Doodar - Soory you are disapointed in your frostir result. I dont think you ingratefull, its just what you expect from 20 eggs, I would be the same.

Delly - Good to see you back, what a generous MiL you have. I am so pleased you get another go :thumbup:

Traskey - Congrats on being PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kelly - Any more news?

How are you ST, Hope, Lew, Chris, Pet, Princess and the rest of the gang???

Next follie scan tomorrow, so hope we have some nice fat ones ready for trigger.


----------



## princess_1991

Evening girls, 

I'll be lurking for a while rather then posting as I don't have much to share 

Trask - congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

Hypns - I'm so sorry to hear your bad news I hope you get what you wish for soon, nice to hear you and hubby are strong tho, you hear about so many relationships that get torn apart by infertility :hugs:

Delly - I'd take it as a good omen. But jeeze the day before my wedding I was so rushed off my feet, how will you find the time :haha:

Zowiey - that is one lovely looking blastie, I love that 'his' names Barry :haha: 

Afm - DH has an appointment at doctors on Friday to get the form signed AGAIN!! That's if our form don't reach the clinic this week, not much else from me tbf

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## ~Hope~

T :dance: well done you!

AQ your cat litter comment just reminded me. At ASDA this weekend we had to pick up cat litter and DH said don't we have to stop buying this soon? And I thought what on earth is he on about. Then was like oh he's thinking of when we're pregnant and I told him he could keep buying it but I couldn't touch it. It was so nice to know he's thinking positive about our treatment :) 

Are your dads results back yet? Have fun with your movie night!

Lou woo hoo for stimming and I'm glad the mock transfer was a doddle :thumbup: looks like you me and AQ could be harvesting pretty close together!

Delly so lovely to see your typeface honey. How wonderful for your inlaws to fund a cycle for you. I hope you stick around :)

Zoe hurrah for Internet, tell hubby no more fiddling! I haven't seen any of the bake off but i'm going to watch it tonight. Barry Blasto is gorgeous, hope he's snuggling in safe and sound :dust:

Kelly please honey STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS! You're pregnant and you deserve to enjoy a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Tink what times your scan tomorrow? Fx that your follies are growing good and strong :dust:

Princess good to see you honey, can't believe you're still having to chase down that damn form. Enough already! Fx you sort it real soon.

Hello to all I've missed :wave:

I had hypno today and we talked about me starting Stims on Friday and I had to picture the liquid going in and stimulating the follicles so I wouldn't be nervous about the jabs. I pictured the liquid being full of little tiny men with bicycle pumps who swam to my ovaries and started pumping up my follicles :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey- WHOOP WHOOP for being PUPO! hope 2ww goes fast for you and im sure u made the right decision and hope lil embie is snuggling down for 9mths ;-) x

Delly- Such fab news that u can try again! bet u r over the moon x

Zowiey- That pic is amazing! lets hope lil "barry" develops into a gorgeous lil buba x

Hope- Aah how cute about dh's comment! just had a little giggle to myself. Good he is thinking ahead tho and i would still be the one cleaning litter out so will use big rubber gloves to be safe  x

Kelly- Fab news! aww a Halloween scan for your lil pumpkin! ha x

Princess- aww i know its frustrating but u will get there x

Well i am getting on edge about stimming tomorrow! lol. I keep worrying about side effects and OHSS etc. Also be weird having 2 jabs after routine of 1 for so long... just wanna be pupo! ha xxx


----------



## Traskey

Zowiey, I am super jealous. OFU doesn't do pics. We didn't even get to see a pic of it :cry: Bummer!

AQ, good luck for stimming tomorrow.

Hope, I love your imagery for the liquids :haha:

Princess, is it drivable to your clinic. Could you put the forms in their hands so to speak?


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey- Our clinic does not do pics either as they dont like to make the blow harder if the result is a bfn i think which i understand but il still be asking dh to take a pic on my phone so i can look at the lil ones ;-) when is your OTD? xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ - We didn't see our embies at all so DH couldn't sneak a pic. She showed us a picture from a card and it looked like Zowiey's but it wasn't our blasto. Just a development teaching aid.

OTD from the clinic is the 15th. Fertility Friend says the 14th.


----------



## rosababy

Zowiey, I'm sorry about no frozen embies. :hugs: However, worry about one thing at a time. Let's get pregnant this time and worry about next time when it comes. I keep worrying about not having frozens either (which I'm SURE I won't) and my dh keeps my grounded. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it. It's INFURIATING when he says that, but it's true. :rofl: I'm sure the one you transferred is just fine. The freezing process really takes it out of them, so I've heard. LOVE the berry blasto pic!!! :rofl:

Doodar, it's so pricey, I know. Try to remain positive. Listen to those cds! PMA!!!! 3 is still good, though! At least you got some! I don't understand how the whole process works either, but 3 is good. PMA. Deep breaths. 

AQ, yay or stimming tomorrow!!!!!! What meds are you on? It'll fly by for you. Do they have an expected retrieval date for you? You'll get used to the mixing. It's a bit annoying at first, but it becomes 2nd nature after a few times.

Kelly, you silly girl! Of COURSE it's not a chemical! Now, put DOWN the hpt and step aWAY...:rofl: You have a little jack-o-lantern growing in you! :haha:

Hpyns, I have also heard it's cheaper in other countries. Can you go live there for a while? :winkwink: Have you considered adoption? Not the same, I know. But at least the money is going towards a "sure thing" rather than a "maybe it won't happen" kind of a deal. Just a thought. :hugs:

Delly, Hi! :hi: Yay for your 2nd cycle! Already?! That's great! You have some great inlaws...wow. What a gift. :flower: And yay for your wedding! :wedding: I haven't used that emoticon yet! :haha:

Princess, i'm so sorry the clinic is being such a pain with that darn paperwork! :wacko: I hope it gets fixed soon! Remind me where you are in your cycle...:blush: Have you started any shots yet?

Hope, I love your story of visualizing the guys going in and pumping your follies!!! :rofl: How hysterical!


Afm, I'm feeling pretty bloated and uncomfortable, but actually pretty happy about it! :wacko: It means my follies are growing! I'm hoping for some more follies and some good sized follies tomorrow. Last scan tomorrow, and probably the trigger tomorrow night. Yikes! I'm sitting on the couch with my pants undone. :rofl: Ordering my dh around because I've been moving all day and I just wanna SIT now! :hissy:


----------



## rosababy

I don't know if my clinic does pics...I have some lovely pics of my tubes if anyone is interested...anyone...no one...? :rofl: Oh, and my liver and something else that doc was like "that looks good too!" I'm like um...thanks, but I'm really more interested in my sex organs right now...:rofl:


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - your hypno sounds interesting, do you feel calmer about stims now?

Princess - Really hope you can get the form sorted AGIAN on Friday :thumbup:

Traskey - I dont think we get to see a pic either, Our clinic seems to be very basic :growlmad: Cant moan on the NHS though I guess :winkwink:

Rosa - I am praying for both out follies tonight. GL for your scan tomorrow, cant wait for your update :thumbup:

ST - How has it gone??? Hope you are ok :hugs::hugs:

I am feeling my ovaries more and more each day, seems to be worse at night. It does give me reasurance though that things should be developing. Who would have thought we could find comfort in discomfort :haha:

Off to bed, up again at 4.45 to miss traffic. Our scan isn't until 9.20 though so we can grab a nice breakie before going to the clinic :thumbup:

Nite nite girls :kiss:


----------



## rosababy

nighty night, tinks. good luck tomorrow. i'll be thinking of you! come on eggies!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Trask - it's a 5 hour round trip to our clinic so I'm gunna fax em straight to the clinic which is what I wanted to do with the first form nd they sent it off without my permission and now look what's happened :dohh: 
I think DHs doctors suck eggs and after all this fiasco I wAnt him to change cuz If we've got any other GP dealings as far as ivf and pregnancy are concerned I don't wanna be doing it with them :blush:
Xx


----------



## princess_1991

Rosa - no injections for me yet, I'm so behind all you ladies :blush: 
I've had my blood tests etc done, just waiting for this form then ive got my councelling session for egg sharing, DHs sperm test and a nurses appointment, that's an all in one appointment so don't have to wait for 3 different appointments lol, then the nurse said once that's done then we can start planning my cycle so I've barely started really :haha: 

DH has an appointment at his docs on Friday and if we send it the same day then hopefully my 3 in 1 appointment will be for next week, fingers crossed!! 

Xx


----------



## Traskey

Tinks and Rosa , good luck with your scans today :dust: for lots of mature follies x

Princess, good idea faxing DH form straight to the clinic! Hoping you'll get your start underway soon. 

ST, hope you're not in too much pain after your retrieval :hugs:

:hug: for everyone x


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa you crack me up :lol: good luck for scan today honey hopefully you'll be triggering later :thumbup:

Tink sure you're eating a yummy breakfast right now, good luck for your scan too. 

Hope both your follies are nicely pumped up!

ST where are you? How did it go yesterday? Please check in and let us know you're ok :dust:

Afm off for bloods today. Fx dr is working. I blooming hope so if tiredness and hot flushes is anything to go by :lol:

Oh and Tink, I am feeling very calm and relaxed. Ask me again on Friday when DH is coming at me with that needle though :lol:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck everyone with scans and bloodwork and forms needing to be faxed off! 

How are the pupo ladies feeling?


----------



## zowiey

I have a question.......

Is anyone taking progesterone suppositries? I am, and sorry for this :blush: But Ive been farting like a beast! Like I literally have no control at all, they just rip out! I'm dying from the shame, hubby thinks it hilarious, but its not!

God, I can't believe I just asked this, the shame!


----------



## Kelly9

I am taking them vsginally but didn't notice any excess gas until yesterday but it's likely due from being preggo for me.


----------



## Traskey

Hope, good luck with your bloods today! Sure it's working ok by your symptoms :D

Kelly, have you stepped away from the ICs? :haha: I'm thinking your two little embies are nice and snuggly in there.

AFM
No frosties for us :cry: I was a bit upset but the embryologist said it's quite normal not to get any to freeze so don't worry. I guess it is what it is and i'll just keep hoping we won't need any.

I'm still sore but i'm making progress. Fell asleep doing my post transfer relaxation last night. Better than a sedative. One day I might make it to the end of one of those sessions :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I've stepped away from the ics. I'm only using frers and digis now haha. Much more reliable. some of my bloat and ovary soreness has come back it's not as bad as it was after collection and it's normal since the new hcg my body is producing is aggravating my ovaries so I feel very full and am having cramping and pressure in my uterine area.


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning all! Sorry I didn't post yesterday I did get on here eventually at about 10pm but I was so frazzled after reading 8 pages that I didn't have the energy to type anything so I went to bed!
EC went well, got 18 eggs in the end so selfishly a little disappointing as expected more but I guess some of the follies weren't big enough or empty. It would be ok if all 18 were mine but their not....so 9 for me which is good I know.
The brilliant news however was that DH's sperm has gone up!! from 27 to a million! so he didn't need ssr. We were both shocked and so was the clinic, I thought it would never come back from 27! the bonus is it's saved us £900 which we fully expected to pay out! So now we gonna book a short break with it:)
Felt very sore last night, and in pain especially when trying to move, shift postitions, get up, walk or wee!!!! like other ladies have said you can't stand up straight! During the night was uncomfy but bearable but feel a little better this morning. Its defo gonna be at least a couple more days before I feel anywhere near 'normal'!
at least I don't seem to have ohss sypmtoms other thatn being hugely bloated and I'm presuming the pain I feel is from the procedure.

Anways...the clinic jut rang! of the 9 eggs, 2 weren't mature. So 7 were injected and all 7 have fertilised! Pleased as that is 100% fertilisation!!! fetilisation with icsi is normally 70% apparently. The lady seemed hugely pleased with this so it is good. We could have lost more I suppose. It feels selfish but I wish we could have kept a few more.....

sorry no personals but I have read everyones posts!
all I can remember is......
Trask-congrats on your blasto and being pupo!
Zowiey and Doodar-sorry you were both feeling down yesterday regarding frosties! hope you are feeling the pma a bit more today!
Thank-you Hope and Tinks and anyone else who thought of me and wondered how I was.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> I have a question.......
> 
> Is anyone taking progesterone suppositries? I am, and sorry for this :blush: But Ive been farting like a beast! Like I literally have no control at all, they just rip out! I'm dying from the shame, hubby thinks it hilarious, but its not!
> 
> God, I can't believe I just asked this, the shame!

Ok, whilst we are in a sharing mood beware the TMI about to be revealed. Look away now :rofl:


Spoiler
From EC to transfer I had to take the cyclogest progesterone rectally :nope: Not good. You could set your watch by my reaction. One hour later terrible wind and cramping. Need for the toilet, cramps, pressure until a bm. Not ok until that's gone but then fine. Evening pessary, same again :( Was getting quite sore too. 

Now i'm on vaginal insertion instead. Are you allowed to change it to that? It's just the way my clinic do it after transfer.


----------



## zowiey

That's fantastic news! :happydance:

And well done Hubby, had he been trying to improve his count?

Hope you feel a bit better soon :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

zowiey said:


> I have a question.......
> 
> Is anyone taking progesterone suppositries? I am, and sorry for this :blush: But Ive been farting like a beast! Like I literally have no control at all, they just rip out! I'm dying from the shame, hubby thinks it hilarious, but its not!
> 
> God, I can't believe I just asked this, the shame!

lol zowiey! where ru putting them? rectally (don't you just love that word!) or vaginally? I discovered when i went to the toilet yesterday that the clinic had put one up the back whilst I was still sedated! they could have told me!:blush:
Anyways I don't know why but i'm gonna alternate! but to answer your question I haven't been farting yet!!


----------



## zowiey

Traskey said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> I have a question.......
> 
> Is anyone taking progesterone suppositries? I am, and sorry for this :blush: But Ive been farting like a beast! Like I literally have no control at all, they just rip out! I'm dying from the shame, hubby thinks it hilarious, but its not!
> 
> God, I can't believe I just asked this, the shame!
> 
> Ok, whilst we are in a sharing mood beware the TMI about to be revealed. Look away now :rofl:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> From EC to transfer I had to take the cyclogest progesterone rectally :nope: Not good. You could set your watch by my reaction. One hour later terrible wind and cramping. Need for the toilet, cramps, pressure until a bm. Not ok until that's gone but then fine. Evening pessary, same again :( Was getting quite sore too.
> 
> Now i'm on vaginal insertion instead. Are you allowed to change it to that? It's just the way my clinic do it after transfer.Click to expand...

Aaah bless you :hugs:

I'm taking them vaginally now, so I guess I just have to embrace the wind! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

St great news!!!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

zowiey said:


> That's fantastic news! :happydance:
> 
> And well done Hubby, had he been trying to improve his count?
> 
> Hope you feel a bit better soon :hugs:
> 
> xxxx

he has been taking vitamins for like 2 years! but his count kept going down, down, down and down....now up!!! so it's really weird and very unexpected!


----------



## zowiey

Oh ST, I found that so embarassing! To think a stranger had been poking around my bum whilst I was out cold! :haha:

Well since I've started I may as well add another random bodily occurence!! Since starting ivf, my nipples have darkened!!!! I'm super pale anyway, so have very light nipples, which have no changed to a dark pink! :haha: and this was way before Et, so I'm not deluding myself!!


----------



## Traskey

Wow ST, what fab news! 100% fertilisation of your nine eggies is fabulous :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:
Well done DH :spermy: That's one heck of a jump from 27 to a million! Does that mean the VR is working for him? Looks like it, will it keep going up?
Good that it saved you some money though and you can do something nice with it :)

Get lots of rest today and drink, drink, drink. 

Kelly, sorry you are feeling sore today. That makes sense about the HCG in your system. Take it as easy as you can today with Skylar to look after :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Ahhh, we were given the Voltorol suppository to take on the morning of ec so that we could do it ourselves! I'm so glad now :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

Zowiey-Im totally sure your nipples are darker if you reckone they are! My Dh reckons my nipples have got bigger! they have been super sore for about 10 days now aswell. Not the boob just the nipple! I didn't expect anything to happen like this as i thought your boobs only change when preggo but I guess we have been taking loads of hormones its bound to do something!

Trask-I don't now if it will go up or down again now, it had been going down for a long while, I think it was a fluke!
Sorry I have just seen that you didn't get any frosties. :hugs:I guess we just think that its more common than what it is as no one has managed to get any yet. xxxxx


----------



## googoo

can i be cheeky and ask wot vits ur hubby is taking,, our problem is morph at between 1-2% x


----------



## Kelly9

The darkening nipples are likely from the trigger shot as are the sore boobies but zowie you'd be at or around implantation now so yours could be from that to!


----------



## schoolteacher

googoo said:


> can i be cheeky and ask wot vits ur hubby is taking,, our problem is morph at between 1-2% x

yeah sure! when we first started ttc he took vit c 1000mg and zinc. Then he also started taking wellman conception and selenium. About 6 months ago he also started taking L arginine and L cartinine. All of these things are in wellman conception but not in very high doses.
The zinc and selenium are particularly important for morph I believe!xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

st congrats on ec 

cant remember anyone else who posted :rofl:

had a missed call this morning and i think it was off the clinic but cuz they ring me off a blocked number :dohh:

but they are the only one who ring me off blocked, im tempted to ring them and find out but ill feel like a tit if it wasnt them :haha:

if it was important im sure theyll ring me back 

xx


----------



## Chris77

Princess, I'm sure they'll call back. That's happened to me a couple of times. :dohh:


----------



## Tinks85

ST - I can understand your dissapointment with 18 out of 30. I would be the same but 18 is a fab number. I bet your lady never thought she would get 9 :thumbup: 100% fertilisation is fab, well done. I have everything crossed now they are developing nicely. Well done to DH as well, that increase is impressive. My DH has been taking wellmans for about 5 months now so fx he will also see an improvement, we do have frozen though if needed.

Traskey - Sorry you have no frosties, I reall think its quick uncommon to get any TBH, most people dont seem to make it. Hope you aren't too upset :hugs:

Zowie - Sorry about the wind, another embarassing aspect of assisted conception :dohh:

Kelly - I hope your ovaries calm down soon :hugs:

Princess - I would call them, whats the worst they can do :winkwink: There is a good chance it was them anyway.

Hope - Glad you are feeling relaxed for now :haha: I hope it continues. When is your next session? Yes by 8.10 we would have been sat in spoons, just ordered breakie :thumbup:

AFM - The scan went well :happydance::happydance::happydance: We have 6 follies bang on and about 6 just a little on the small side but should be able to catch up. The nurse said I should be good to have my trigger tonight and EC on Friday but my cons has to see my file first and authorise it. So just waiting for a call with the go ahead. Oh and one is still way to big, the little mite has gotten carried away lol. I am happy with that and feel very lucky that so far my treatment has gone well :thumbup:

So so nervous about EC though and being put to sleep. I know I will be ok and its just the unknown but s**ting myself :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Tinks you'll be fine during EC!! It's normal to be worried though. But you'll do great!


----------



## rosababy

hey ladies, just a quick post...

had my scan. 3 follies nice and ready, lots of others a bit smaller, but they may still have time to catch up. Hcg shot is tonight, and tomorrow is shot free! :yipee: Retrieval on Friday morning. Lining and estridol numbers are excellent. Doc and nurses seemed pleased...still wish I had a few more. I'm thinking positive thoughts only and envisioning nice, big, mature, beautiful eggies. 

Tinks, don't worry about retrieval. I was terrified to be put out for my laparoscopy, and this is not as bad. We'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Rosa, good luck for Friday!


----------



## Doodar

zowiey said:


> I have a question.......
> 
> Is anyone taking progesterone suppositries? I am, and sorry for this :blush: But Ive been farting like a beast! Like I literally have no control at all, they just rip out! I'm dying from the shame, hubby thinks it hilarious, but its not!
> 
> God, I can't believe I just asked this, the shame!

Yep!! Me! I have major wind problems :haha: Also struggling with No2's :haha: terrible constipation! Nurse asked me this morning how my bowels are I had to tell her I only had a few rabbit ploppings! How embarrassing :blush:



Traskey said:


> Hope, good luck with your bloods today! Sure it's working ok by your symptoms :D
> 
> Kelly, have you stepped away from the ICs? :haha: I'm thinking your two little embies are nice and snuggly in there.
> 
> AFM
> No frosties for us :cry: I was a bit upset but the embryologist said it's quite normal not to get any to freeze so don't worry. I guess it is what it is and i'll just keep hoping we won't need any.
> 
> I'm still sore but i'm making progress. Fell asleep doing my post transfer relaxation last night. Better than a sedative. One day I might make it to the end of one of those sessions :rofl:

Oh I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: god and here's me moaning yesterday! puts me to shame!


Kelly9 said:


> Yes I've stepped away from the ics. I'm only using frers and digis now haha. Much more reliable. some of my bloat and ovary soreness has come back it's not as bad as it was after collection and it's normal since the new hcg my body is producing is aggravating my ovaries so I feel very full and am having cramping and pressure in my uterine area.

Phew! so glad to hear everything is ok! I have had bad experience in the past with IC I hate them! never again! 



schoolteacher said:


> Morning all! Sorry I didn't post yesterday I did get on here eventually at about 10pm but I was so frazzled after reading 8 pages that I didn't have the energy to type anything so I went to bed!
> EC went well, got 18 eggs in the end so selfishly a little disappointing as expected more but I guess some of the follies weren't big enough or empty. It would be ok if all 18 were mine but their not....so 9 for me which is good I know.
> The brilliant news however was that DH's sperm has gone up!! from 27 to a million! so he didn't need ssr. We were both shocked and so was the clinic, I thought it would never come back from 27! the bonus is it's saved us £900 which we fully expected to pay out! So now we gonna book a short break with it:)
> Felt very sore last night, and in pain especially when trying to move, shift postitions, get up, walk or wee!!!! like other ladies have said you can't stand up straight! During the night was uncomfy but bearable but feel a little better this morning. Its defo gonna be at least a couple more days before I feel anywhere near 'normal'!
> at least I don't seem to have ohss sypmtoms other thatn being hugely bloated and I'm presuming the pain I feel is from the procedure.
> 
> Anways...the clinic jut rang! of the 9 eggs, 2 weren't mature. So 7 were injected and all 7 have fertilised! Pleased as that is 100% fertilisation!!! fetilisation with icsi is normally 70% apparently. The lady seemed hugely pleased with this so it is good. We could have lost more I suppose. It feels selfish but I wish we could have kept a few more.....
> 
> sorry no personals but I have read everyones posts!
> all I can remember is......
> Trask-congrats on your blasto and being pupo!
> Zowiey and Doodar-sorry you were both feeling down yesterday regarding frosties! hope you are feeling the pma a bit more today!
> Thank-you Hope and Tinks and anyone else who thought of me and wondered how I was.
> xxx

18 is still a good number hunny :hugs: I know what you mean though about being disappointed. I think once you get something in your head then you expect it to be that. Your amazing hunny. Do you get to find out how many fertilised for your donor too? They say an average cycle you get around 7 eggs and to expect 70% fertilisation so there you have managed to produce the average for you both, its brilliant :thumbup:



zowiey said:


> Oh ST, I found that so embarassing! To think a stranger had been poking around my bum whilst I was out cold! :haha:
> 
> Well since I've started I may as well add another random bodily occurence!! Since starting ivf, my nipples have darkened!!!! I'm super pale anyway, so have very light nipples, which have no changed to a dark pink! :haha: and this was way before Et, so I'm not deluding myself!!

:haha::haha::haha: mine too! I put it down to the extra meds though coz it definately didnt happen last time 



Traskey said:


> Ahhh, we were given the Voltorol suppository to take on the morning of ec so that we could do it ourselves! I'm so glad now :haha:

I was given Voterol to take by mouth! Hee Hee!! even better :haha:


princess_1991 said:


> st congrats on ec
> 
> cant remember anyone else who posted :rofl:
> 
> had a missed call this morning and i think it was off the clinic but cuz they ring me off a blocked number :dohh:
> 
> but they are the only one who ring me off blocked, im tempted to ring them and find out but ill feel like a tit if it wasnt them :haha:
> 
> if it was important im sure theyll ring me back
> 
> xx

Oh I hope they phone back hunny!



Tinks85 said:


> ST - I can understand your dissapointment with 18 out of 30. I would be the same but 18 is a fab number. I bet your lady never thought she would get 9 :thumbup: 100% fertilisation is fab, well done. I have everything crossed now they are developing nicely. Well done to DH as well, that increase is impressive. My DH has been taking wellmans for about 5 months now so fx he will also see an improvement, we do have frozen though if needed.
> 
> Traskey - Sorry you have no frosties, I reall think its quick uncommon to get any TBH, most people dont seem to make it. Hope you aren't too upset :hugs:
> 
> Zowie - Sorry about the wind, another embarassing aspect of assisted conception :dohh:
> 
> Kelly - I hope your ovaries calm down soon :hugs:
> 
> Princess - I would call them, whats the worst they can do :winkwink: There is a good chance it was them anyway.
> 
> Hope - Glad you are feeling relaxed for now :haha: I hope it continues. When is your next session? Yes by 8.10 we would have been sat in spoons, just ordered breakie :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - The scan went well :happydance::happydance::happydance: We have 6 follies bang on and about 6 just a little on the small side but should be able to catch up. The nurse said I should be good to have my trigger tonight and EC on Friday but my cons has to see my file first and authorise it. So just waiting for a call with the go ahead. Oh and one is still way to big, the little mite has gotten carried away lol. I am happy with that and feel very lucky that so far my treatment has gone well :thumbup:
> 
> So so nervous about EC though and being put to sleep. I know I will be ok and its just the unknown but s**ting myself :dohh:

Yay!! :happydance: You'll be fine sweetie. Its normal to be nervous!! but you'll do great, honestly :thumbup:


rosababy said:


> hey ladies, just a quick post...
> 
> had my scan. 3 follies nice and ready, lots of others a bit smaller, but they may still have time to catch up. Hcg shot is tonight, and tomorrow is shot free! :yipee: Retrieval on Friday morning. Lining and estridol numbers are excellent. Doc and nurses seemed pleased...still wish I had a few more. I'm thinking positive thoughts only and envisioning nice, big, mature, beautiful eggies.
> 
> Tinks, don't worry about retrieval. I was terrified to be put out for my laparoscopy, and this is not as bad. We'll be fine. :hugs:

Yay!! oooh you will both be pupo before you know it! :happydance:

AFM I'm feeling much better today! Amazing what a full nights sleep can do for you! Bloating has gone down slightly today! although clinic are now concerned with my urine output so have told me increase fluid intake further, so guess that means i'll be up in the night peeing again :dohh: On a happy note though. I've Managed a No2 WooHoo!!! so happy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PetLuvR86

rosababy said:


> hey ladies, just a quick post...
> 
> had my scan. 3 follies nice and ready, lots of others a bit smaller, but they may still have time to catch up. Hcg shot is tonight, and tomorrow is shot free! :yipee: Retrieval on Friday morning. Lining and estridol numbers are excellent. Doc and nurses seemed pleased...still wish I had a few more. I'm thinking positive thoughts only and envisioning nice, big, mature, beautiful eggies.
> 
> Tinks, don't worry about retrieval. I was terrified to be put out for my laparoscopy, and this is not as bad. We'll be fine. :hugs:

Good luck hun!!! Wishing you lots and lots of healthy eggies!!! :dust:


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> Morning all! Sorry I didn't post yesterday I did get on here eventually at about 10pm but I was so frazzled after reading 8 pages that I didn't have the energy to type anything so I went to bed!
> EC went well, got 18 eggs in the end so selfishly a little disappointing as expected more but I guess some of the follies weren't big enough or empty. It would be ok if all 18 were mine but their not....so 9 for me which is good I know.
> The brilliant news however was that DH's sperm has gone up!! from 27 to a million! so he didn't need ssr. We were both shocked and so was the clinic, I thought it would never come back from 27! the bonus is it's saved us £900 which we fully expected to pay out! So now we gonna book a short break with it:)
> Felt very sore last night, and in pain especially when trying to move, shift postitions, get up, walk or wee!!!! like other ladies have said you can't stand up straight! During the night was uncomfy but bearable but feel a little better this morning. Its defo gonna be at least a couple more days before I feel anywhere near 'normal'!
> at least I don't seem to have ohss sypmtoms other thatn being hugely bloated and I'm presuming the pain I feel is from the procedure.
> 
> Anways...the clinic jut rang! of the 9 eggs, 2 weren't mature. So 7 were injected and all 7 have fertilised! Pleased as that is 100% fertilisation!!! fetilisation with icsi is normally 70% apparently. The lady seemed hugely pleased with this so it is good. We could have lost more I suppose. It feels selfish but I wish we could have kept a few more.....
> 
> sorry no personals but I have read everyones posts!
> all I can remember is......
> Trask-congrats on your blasto and being pupo!
> Zowiey and Doodar-sorry you were both feeling down yesterday regarding frosties! hope you are feeling the pma a bit more today!
> Thank-you Hope and Tinks and anyone else who thought of me and wondered how I was.
> xxx

Such great news for you! I am so happy for you!!!! Yay!!!! :dust:


----------



## Tinks85

Doodar, you must be releived to be feeling better at last, you poor thing :hugs::hugs::hugs: More fluid???? Wow you will be constantly peeing :haha:


----------



## Chris77

Zowiey, I'm taking progesterone suppositories. But I was farting before I was taking them :rofl: So I think it was all the other hormones. :rofl:


----------



## princess_1991

Turns out blocked number was the bank :dohh:
xx


----------



## Doodar

Tinks85 said:


> Doodar, you must be releived to be feeling better at last, you poor thing :hugs::hugs::hugs: More fluid???? Wow you will be constantly peeing :haha:

Yep I've been up peeing several times a night! except for last night :shrug: didnt do anything different so its a bit strange! I thought it was a good thing, but obviously not. So extra fluids means back to peeing I guess. Oh well small price to pay! will be all worth it in the end!


Chris77 said:


> Zowiey, I'm taking progesterone suppositories. But I was farting before I was taking them :rofl: So I think it was all the other hormones. :rofl:

:haha::haha: I'm rippling as we speak! Its terrible,not very ladylike at all :blush:


----------



## Doodar

princess_1991 said:


> Turns out blocked number was the bank :dohh:
> xx

Oh NO!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

ST- That is fab news about dh's count and about your embies! you will soon be pupo! hope you feel more comfortable soon. Get lots of rest and relaxation before the 2ww madness ;-) x

Zowiey- I will be taking my "bullets" through the back door so im glad dh works away a lot if that is a side effect! lmao x

Traskey- Sorry you got no frosties but it seems to very common not to get any so lets hope the embies u have are all u need x

Tinks- Great news about follies! nearly there x

Rosa- Good news for you too! good luck for tomorrows scan x

Princess- aww no! hope things start moving for u soon hun x

Doodar- Aww bet u cant wait for OTD! hope it flies by x

Hope- How is it going? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Only a hr intill my 1st menopur jab! I am feeling strangely nervous when its still going to feel the same as my usual jab as the needle still the same! lol. Guess cos its a different routine and i dont get a break from my "sore side" now which is my left side. Ah well all worth it for the chance of being a mummy  xxx


----------



## Chris77

AQ, the Menopur shot is really not a big deal! It burns a tiny bit going in but not bad at all!!


----------



## africaqueen

Aww thanks Chris! been panicking a bit! lol. How are things going in prep for your IUI?
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Doodar, i'm up to pee four times a night. It's driving me nuts but like you said all worth it. 

Rosa/Tinks/Wifey, great news on your scan results today. Lots of ec in the next few days.

AQ, don't worry about the Menupur, it's not too bad at all. 

ST, hope you are getting lots of rest today.

Hope/Chris, how are you feeling today?

Princess, sorry it was the bank :(


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks for all your windy stories girls i needed a laugh today :lol: I'm not looking forward to those side effects! I'm pretty sure we already have our progesterone suppository for EC day so hopefully they won't be sneaking one anywhere on me!

Lots of exciting news today with pumped up follies and stimming starting and 100% fertilisations!

My bloods went ok this morning, I was very brave and drove myself to and from the hospital and even had the blood drawn sitting on the chair rather than lying on the bed. I was fine until I finally got to work and then I think the relief hit me and I started feeling faint and nauseus. Managed to talk myself out of a panic attack so all is good :thumbup: good news is no news from the clinic which means we start jabbing on Friday :dance: im so looking forward to having some hormones out back in my system because these hot flushes are driving me nuts, I had to have a shower when I got home as i just felt all sweaty and clammy yuck :(

Sorry no personals, I'm wiped out today -but hey what's new there :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Glad u can start stimming soon and i hope it makes us feel better and have a little more energy too as dr is a nightmare moods wise. lol x

AFM- Well i have officially started stimming! yaaay. My friend did it for me as usual and we fiddled getting the top off the amp but then was fine and i didnt even feel the menopur going in so panic over! lol. Just hope time flies to the 14th and that there lots of follies on scan xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Princess - Sorry it wasnt the clinic :hugs::hugs:

Doodar - I am with you with the peeing, I cant drink enough water. I am so so thirsty but it means I will be up and down to the loo. It hurts as well :growlmad:

AQ - :happydance::happydance::happydance: for the first menopur jab. Really glad you couldn't feel it. Do you not get a scan until day 10? Do you hae to go for bloods?

Hope - I bet you cant wait for Friday. I have not been given any suppositorys for EC. I wonder if I will have a suprise one then when I wake up :haha:

Well onyl 2 and a half hours until my trigger shot, a bit nervous as we only got the one shot, watch me drop it or something :dohh:

I know I say this every day but I am even more uncomfortable today and getting quite a lot of twinges. My boobs are soooooooo sore as well. I hope thats a good sign that everything is growing nicely :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- I only get a scan on day 10 of stimming and then they decide from there. Every clinic is so different isnt it?! Glad things are going well with u and all the symptoms are great so looking good for EC and not long now! xxx


----------



## Tinks85

I guess thats better though as it means less traveling :thumbup: It always gets me how even all the NHS clinics work differently :dohh:

I feel very lucky that my treatment has gone smoothly so far and it seems to have gone quickly since starting stimms. I jsut feel like I am waiting for something to go wrong or there to be a problem.


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Tinks that is natural to feel like that. I often do myself. Im lucky that i only live 20 mins away from my clinic so if i feel pain or that something is not right i can pop in xxx


----------



## rosababy

Tinks85 said:


> Well onyl 2 and a half hours until my trigger shot, a bit nervous as we only got the one shot, watch me drop it or something :dohh:
> 
> I know I say this every day but I am even more uncomfortable today and getting quite a lot of twinges. My boobs are soooooooo sore as well. I hope thats a good sign that everything is growing nicely :thumbup:

My boobs hurt too! :holly: I'll be thinking of you during your trigger shot. :hugs: You won't drop it. (although that thought has crossed MY mind, too! :wacko:) We can DO THIS, tinks!!



Tinks85 said:


> I guess thats better though as it means less traveling :thumbup: It always gets me how even all the NHS clinics work differently :dohh:
> 
> I feel very lucky that my treatment has gone smoothly so far and it seems to have gone quickly since starting stimms. I jsut feel like I am waiting for something to go wrong or there to be a problem.

I feel the same way. Waiting for something to go wrong...it's a terrible feeling. We will be pupo in less than a week. :thumbup:

AQ, glad your first jab went well!


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa where did you get that bouncing boob smiley from?? :lol:

Tink good luck with your trigger honey. I'm sure you won't drop it!

AQ glad the menopur was painless that makes me feel less nervous about Friday :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

At the bottom of the emoticons box. Press "more" and go all the way down...isn't she a hoot?! :holly:


----------



## Traskey

Got to love bouncing Holly :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Tinx that is totally how I felt throughout my treatment time to, it's so normal. You will do great though!


----------



## Traskey

https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l11/brykat73/IVF%20blinkies/IVFbuddygroup.gif


----------



## princess_1991

Oo trask!! soo technically I probs wont be cycling till winter but I wanna stick that on my sig lol how do I do it? :haha:
Xx


----------



## zowiey

Hope the trigger shot went well Tinks? How excitng! So your EC is tomorrow? It will go much better than you think :hugs:

Don't worry about waiting for something to go wrong, I think its a given to feel that way. We all know the reality of ivf, and that it doesn't have a 50% sucess rate, let alone 100%! I think whilst our heads may dream, our hearts are too protected. Well that was a ramble, Sorry!

Hope everyone is having a good day so far?

xxx


----------



## Traskey

princess_1991 said:


> Oo trask!! soo technically I probs wont be cycling till winter but I wanna stick that on my sig lol how do I do it? :haha:
> Xx

It's from Photobucket. 

Copy this code into your signature.

[url]https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l11/brykat73/IVF%20blinkies/IVFbuddygroup.gif[/url] 

Take the space out after at the beginning and before the final one. If I post it as is, I get the pic again :haha:


----------



## Traskey

I've ordered some FRERs from Amazon. Now to decide if i'm brave enough to use them when the time comes :rofl: Probably not! Too scared. How daft is that?


----------



## Tinks85

Morning girls, how are we today.

Rosababy - How did your trigger shot go??? OMG EC tomorrow :happydance: It is so hard not to think the worse isn't it? :happydance:

Traskey - I love that flashing thing, how would I put that on my siggy? Do you know?

Kelly - Thank you hun, how are you doing?

Hope - How are you???? Do you start stimms tomorrow????

Zowie - That is just how it is, thank you :hugs::hugs:

AFM - I have taken today off work, my is again more uncomfortable and I still have queasyness, which I am sure is down to the metformin. I have no energy and DH just told me to stay in bed, I didn't argue :haha:

Well trigger shot was eventfull. I fell asleep so when my alarm went off I was so sleepy, I shattered the top of the liquid trying to snap it off :dohh: As luck would have it a friend of mine told me about when she was doing IVF and she dropped her trigger shot and I was worried about doing the same. I spoke to the nurse about a few days ago and she gave 2 extra viles of liquid as it is just like water and no drug in it, just encase. I was a nervous wreck then but managed it. It hurt as well, did anyone elses hurt? The needle seemed a lot fatter than the others. Its the hardest one I have done. As soon as all the liquid was in though I just burst into tears :dohh: I think it was releif that I had done the trigger and this is it now. Very teary also today.


----------



## Tinks85

Haha Traskey I see Princess also asked :haha:

Ooooh FRER, cant wait for you to test :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Tinks, my trigger shot fortunately came pre-loaded. It was a bigger needle though but didn't hurt. I do still have a couple of corker bruises on my tummy from the stimming! All on my left side :wacko:


----------



## Tinks85

I have been very lucky with bruising but I dont bruise easily. I have few little ones and you can see red dotts all around my belly button but hardly anything.

My trigger was in 2 glass viles and you have to snap them open, I am just thanking god that it was the water that shattered and not the powder.


----------



## Traskey

Some of my stimming Menopur was like that. Had a little plastic thing to snap the top off. I am such a klutz I got DH to do that!


----------



## princess_1991

Dunno if it worked it said summat bout the image being moved or deleted :haha:
xx

EDIT: Oh Bugger :rofl:

EDIT2: Done It :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Tinks85

The extra viles of water they gave me where what are used menopur. They didt give me any plastic thing though, just said to snap it like a kitkat, I dont know what kitkats look like in her world but in mine they are not little bowling pins for a barbie :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

:haha: ooo id murder a kitkat right about now :D
xx


----------



## zowiey

Trask, I swear to god I literally have amzon open on the frer page! :haha:

I'm trying to decide whether to buy them or not, I am testing before next thursday, but I know if they're here I'll use them before then! Oh I don't know, i want to know, but I'm enjoying the ignorance of not knowing!


----------



## zowiey

Tinks85 said:


> The extra viles of water they gave me where what are used menopur. They didt give me any plastic thing though, just said to snap it like a kitkat, I dont know what kitkats look like in her world but in mine they are not *little bowling pins for a barbie* :haha:

:rofl: That is totally what they are! I have about a million in my kitchen, whilst I decide how to dispose of them!


----------



## zowiey

How did you do it princess? It won't work for me :dohh:


----------



## Tinks85

Can you not out them in your sharpes box or take them back? If they are only water I bet you could just throw them away maybe.

Princess - I could also eat a kitkat now :haha:


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Trask, I swear to god I literally have amzon open on the frer page! :haha:
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to buy them or not, I am testing before next thursday, but I know if they're here I'll use them before then! Oh I don't know, i want to know, but I'm enjoying the ignorance of not knowing!

That's EXACTLY where I am. I think i'll go for blissful ignorance but if I don't have them i'll want them, so I thought what the heck. At least this way we have the option. 



zowiey said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> The extra viles of water they gave me where what are used menopur. They didt give me any plastic thing though, just said to snap it like a kitkat, I dont know what kitkats look like in her world but in mine they are not *little bowling pins for a barbie* :haha:
> 
> :rofl: That is totally what they are! I have about a million in my kitchen, whilst I decide how to dispose of them!Click to expand...

I put mine in the sharps box.



zowiey said:


> How did you do it princess? It won't work for me :dohh:

Did you remember to take the two spaces out? Then just paste.



Tinks85 said:


> Can you not out them in your sharpes box or take them back? If they are only water I bet you could just throw them away maybe.
> 
> Princess - I could also eat a kitkat now :haha:

Mmmmmmmm Kitkat!


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Well done on trigger shot! im glad mine is all ready mixed and waiting in the fridge to be injected! lol. I find the menopur vials are messy enough so glad trigger will be straight forward since my friend will be doing it  EC tomorrow then? bet u are nervous and excited all at once? x

Hi to everyone else and hope all doing ok.
I am off out shopping today for protein enriched food! lol. xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Zowiey It wouldn't work for me either so I clicked on the link trask give me and copy and pasted the website bar and put it inside the thingys iykwim?! 

Xx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks AQ - At least I only had to do it that once, if you are on menopur then you have to do the snapping every day. I am very nervous but also a little excited that I could be PUPO so so soon :happydance: Have fun shopping. 

Can I ask everyone that has had sedation, do you fall asleep like GA???? I am so scared of being awake and even slightly aware of whats going on? As scared as I am about being put to sleep, I just want to be knocked out and woken when its over.


----------



## Traskey

That's the original page. All codes on the right.

https://media.photobucket.com/image/ivf fall/brykat73/IVF blinkies/IVFbuddygroup.gif?o=1


----------



## Traskey

Tinks85 said:


> Thanks AQ - At least I only had to do it that once, if you are on menopur then you have to do the snapping every day. I am very nervous but also a little excited that I could be PUPO so so soon :happydance: Have fun shopping.
> 
> Can I ask everyone that has had sedation, do you fall asleep like GA???? I am so scared of being awake and even slightly aware of whats going on? As scared as I am about being put to sleep, I just want to be knocked out and woken when its over.

I was out cold. Apparently, it's linked to your ability to handle alcohol. If you don't drink or rarely, you'll sleep. If you drink a lot more then you may sleep or may be sedated and hear things but not what. Sort of half asleep.


----------



## zowiey

Thankyou!!! I'm flashing now :happydance:

xxx


----------



## rosababy

Traskey said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Oo trask!! soo technically I probs wont be cycling till winter but I wanna stick that on my sig lol how do I do it? :haha:
> Xx
> 
> It's from Photobucket.
> 
> Copy this code into your signature.
> 
> [url]https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l11/brykat73/IVF%20blinkies/IVFbuddygroup.gif[/url]
> 
> Take the space out after at the beginning and before the final one. If I post it as is, I get the pic again :haha:[/QUOTE]
> 
> just a quick note...haven't read up, but saw this and tried it. It says the photo has been moved or deleted. :saywhat: I want this cute banner too! :hissy: :brat: Help!Click to expand...


----------



## rosababy

Never mind. :blush:


----------



## Traskey

I needed a laugh today, so thought i'd share this. I don't drink but it's still funny :)

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/OliviaS_01/IVF/cartoon.gif


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks-glas trigger went fairly well, it's a big hurdle so don't worry about crying! what time is ec tommorrow? really really don't worry about ec , you will not feel or know a thing. I was taken into the room and don't worry but there will be about 6 people in the room! they put a canula in hand and inject something and at the same time I had a mask thingy out on. I don't know if it was they injected on something in the mask but I had about 3 breathes, the celing went cloudy and I was gone! woke up in recovery all done!! you will not know a thing!!!!!

Rosa-welldone on trigger too! gl for ec! and don't worry nothing is going to go wrong! loving the boobie sign want to put it on just for the sake of it! (if I can find it!):holly:

AQ-yay for stimming now! when is first scan again? have fun protein shopping:)

Kelly-how is being preggo rather than pupo????xxx

Trask-I will dread testing I think, so so scary........though saying that I have 2 tests that I have got dh to hide so I don't do it too early.....otd is the 18th.

Princess-how ru? what's happening with form? will you still be able to have appt soon? I bet once you have had it you will be matched super quick!!

Hope-how ru? ru stimming?xxx

AFM-clinic called bout 8.30 again, all 7 embies are still going strong they are all 4 cell! she said they looked 'lovely'!!! which made me smile.
I feel a lot better today! marked improvement from yesterday. However even after the positive call from clinic I'm feeling a bit down, confused about work, feeling very fat and weak as well! I have put on 4lbs over stimming.
The reason i'm confused about work is beacuse the women from the clinic mentioned a monday transfer instead of sunday. This would be a 6 day blasto!??? You can't have a 6 day blasto can you???? stupidly I didn't say anything. I'm sure I read somewhere that someone had to have a 6day transfer but it turned out not to be as good as when it was a 5 day??? sorry if I don't make sense but v.worried.


----------



## Traskey

rosababy said:


> Never mind. :blush:

Yay, Rosa :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

ST, are they calling again on day 3 to update you? I would check with them then what day transfer is. I'm sure I remember them saying that the clinic was open at weekends so I can't see why they wouldn't do it on day 5. 

Don't panic on the 4lbs. I gained 7 and it's all come off again :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks trask, yeah they call again tommorow to say if it's a friday transfer or if they gonna push for blasto which it sounds like they will. They originally said friday or sunday so they must be open on sunday!!!!??

Argghh I hope the weight comes off!! felt worse when rang mum and she said she has lost a stone an half recently on ww! glad for her though. xxx

I have just discoverd all the emotion thingys!! always wondered where the baby dust came from lol now i'm going to over use them!!!!!
:dust: to all!

:flasher: this one is called flasher!! just wondering what we would use it for!!! :haha:


----------



## Traskey

There are some really bizarre smileys on there. No idea when we would ever use half of them :haha:

Although today I am feeling well enough to :hangwashing:


----------



## princess_1991

:haha: loving the smilies girls, my input -this was me today :cold:

st - im good thankyou hopefully will be getting the form sorted on friday, im taking the fact that i havent heard anything from the clinic that its been lost in the post :growlmad: 
apparently our clinic is one of the fastest in the uk to match up egg sharers, it says on the website it can take up to 4 weeks but the nurse said lately theyve been matchin people in 3/4 days!!

hopefully ill be able to make an appointment for next week or the week after at the latest :thumbup:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

ST- I am sure the clinic will know what they are doing so try and relax a little before the 2ww starts. lol. x

Princess- That is good news about your clinic. Hope things start moving for you asap x

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

thanks aq :flower:

xx


----------



## Doodar

Traskey said:


> I've ordered some FRERs from Amazon. Now to decide if i'm brave enough to use them when the time comes :rofl: Probably not! Too scared. How daft is that?

I've promised myself I'm not gonna cave in this time and test early. I drive myself in sane with it. I test several times a day end become quite obessed, not to mention the hundreds of pounds wasted on tests! :haha: I'm a serial tester and could easily fill a carrier bag full of tests.
How you doing today hun?


Tinks85 said:


> Morning girls, how are we today.
> 
> Rosababy - How did your trigger shot go??? OMG EC tomorrow :happydance: It is so hard not to think the worse isn't it? :happydance:
> 
> Traskey - I love that flashing thing, how would I put that on my siggy? Do you know?
> 
> Kelly - Thank you hun, how are you doing?
> 
> Hope - How are you???? Do you start stimms tomorrow????
> 
> Zowie - That is just how it is, thank you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - I have taken today off work, my is again more uncomfortable and I still have queasyness, which I am sure is down to the metformin. I have no energy and DH just told me to stay in bed, I didn't argue :haha:
> 
> Well trigger shot was eventfull. I fell asleep so when my alarm went off I was so sleepy, I shattered the top of the liquid trying to snap it off :dohh: As luck would have it a friend of mine told me about when she was doing IVF and she dropped her trigger shot and I was worried about doing the same. I spoke to the nurse about a few days ago and she gave 2 extra viles of liquid as it is just like water and no drug in it, just encase. I was a nervous wreck then but managed it. It hurt as well, did anyone elses hurt? The needle seemed a lot fatter than the others. Its the hardest one I have done. As soon as all the liquid was in though I just burst into tears :dohh: I think it was releif that I had done the trigger and this is it now. Very teary also today.

That happened to me the first time round. Its so nerve wracking. Luckily mine came with two vials. I was so scared opening that second one and knowing that if I buggered that one up then that was it!
I've been teary today too hunny! I think its hormonal. I have no other explanation for it. I just burst into tears over breakfast, very bizarre. Never happened before :hugs:



zowiey said:


> Trask, I swear to god I literally have amzon open on the frer page! :haha:
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to buy them or not, I am testing before next thursday, but I know if they're here I'll use them before then! Oh I don't know, i want to know, but I'm enjoying the ignorance of not knowing!

I'm guessing you'll use them. It's impossible not too :haha:
How you feeling today hun?



Tinks85 said:


> Thanks AQ - At least I only had to do it that once, if you are on menopur then you have to do the snapping every day. I am very nervous but also a little excited that I could be PUPO so so soon :happydance: Have fun shopping.
> 
> Can I ask everyone that has had sedation, do you fall asleep like GA???? I am so scared of being awake and even slightly aware of whats going on? As scared as I am about being put to sleep, I just want to be knocked out and woken when its over.

I was out cold too, dont remember a thing. Like trask says I think it depends on how much alcohol you usually drink, but they can give you more if you need it. I was told they can take it as far a GA if you need too. :hugs:


schoolteacher said:


> Tinks-glas trigger went fairly well, it's a big hurdle so don't worry about crying! what time is ec tommorrow? really really don't worry about ec , you will not feel or know a thing. I was taken into the room and don't worry but there will be about 6 people in the room! they put a canula in hand and inject something and at the same time I had a mask thingy out on. I don't know if it was they injected on something in the mask but I had about 3 breathes, the celing went cloudy and I was gone! woke up in recovery all done!! you will not know a thing!!!!!
> 
> Rosa-welldone on trigger too! gl for ec! and don't worry nothing is going to go wrong! loving the boobie sign want to put it on just for the sake of it! (if I can find it!):holly:
> 
> AQ-yay for stimming now! when is first scan again? have fun protein shopping:)
> 
> Kelly-how is being preggo rather than pupo????xxx
> 
> Trask-I will dread testing I think, so so scary........though saying that I have 2 tests that I have got dh to hide so I don't do it too early.....otd is the 18th.
> 
> Princess-how ru? what's happening with form? will you still be able to have appt soon? I bet once you have had it you will be matched super quick!!
> 
> Hope-how ru? ru stimming?xxx
> 
> AFM-clinic called bout 8.30 again, all 7 embies are still going strong they are all 4 cell! she said they looked 'lovely'!!! which made me smile.
> I feel a lot better today! marked improvement from yesterday. However even after the positive call from clinic I'm feeling a bit down, confused about work, feeling very fat and weak as well! I have put on 4lbs over stimming.
> The reason i'm confused about work is beacuse the women from the clinic mentioned a monday transfer instead of sunday. This would be a 6 day blasto!??? You can't have a 6 day blasto can you???? stupidly I didn't say anything. I'm sure I read somewhere that someone had to have a 6day transfer but it turned out not to be as good as when it was a 5 day??? sorry if I don't make sense but v.worried.

Hmmm my thoughts on a day 6 transfer. I can only go off my own expierience. Yes they can take them to day 6 and my consultant said that they have a 48 hour window to put them back. I personally wouldnt take the chance. The reason they took mine to day 6 last time was because my clinic close on a sunday and day 5 fell on a sunday. I had 5 day 6 blasts put back in total and the results speak for themselves. I maybe wrong but I'm convinced they were over cultured. I said this time round that if day 5 fell on a sunday again there is no way I would risk it and I'd go with a day 3 transfer instead. If your clinic are open on day 5 then I would certainly question why they are doing transfer on day 6. :hugs:

Rosa,Hope,Kelly,Princess! everyone else! I'm sure I forgot someone :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Tinks, sorry your trigger shot was an ordeal last night. My needle was the same kind I use for the stimming, so it wasn't a big deal. I'm so used to my stimming meds stinging like a beotch though, that the hcg was nothing compared to it. What time did you have to take yours? I took mine at 9:00 pm, which is when I was normally taking my other shots, so it was just another shot for me. I hope you're feeling better today. :hugs: Don't worry about the ec. I was terrified to be put out for my lap and I was just fine. I've heard you'll remember nothing. 

ST, yay for 7 strong embies!! :happydance:

I'm not sure what to do with the extra water vials either. Throw them away? :wacko: There are like 50 though! :haha:


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> Thanks trask, yeah they call again tommorow to say if it's a friday transfer or if they gonna push for blasto which it sounds like they will. They originally said friday or sunday so they must be open on sunday!!!!??
> 
> Argghh I hope the weight comes off!! felt worse when rang mum and she said she has lost a stone an half recently on ww! glad for her though. xxx
> 
> I have just discoverd all the emotion thingys!! always wondered where the baby dust came from lol now i'm going to over use them!!!!!
> :dust: to all!
> 
> :flasher: this one is called flasher!! just wondering what we would use it for!!! :haha:

So excited for you for the 7 embies! :happydance: My clinic is open 7 days a week 365 days a year, that's probably because they have 3 locations though. Day 6 just seems too long...I would ask the about that for sure! Wishing you a :bfp: after your ET!!!


----------



## PetLuvR86

Tinks85 said:


> Morning girls, how are we today.
> 
> Rosababy - How did your trigger shot go??? OMG EC tomorrow :happydance: It is so hard not to think the worse isn't it? :happydance:
> 
> Traskey - I love that flashing thing, how would I put that on my siggy? Do you know?
> 
> Kelly - Thank you hun, how are you doing?
> 
> Hope - How are you???? Do you start stimms tomorrow????
> 
> Zowie - That is just how it is, thank you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - I have taken today off work, my is again more uncomfortable and I still have queasyness, which I am sure is down to the metformin. I have no energy and DH just told me to stay in bed, I didn't argue :haha:
> 
> Well trigger shot was eventfull. I fell asleep so when my alarm went off I was so sleepy, I shattered the top of the liquid trying to snap it off :dohh: As luck would have it a friend of mine told me about when she was doing IVF and she dropped her trigger shot and I was worried about doing the same. I spoke to the nurse about a few days ago and she gave 2 extra viles of liquid as it is just like water and no drug in it, just encase. I was a nervous wreck then but managed it. It hurt as well, did anyone elses hurt? The needle seemed a lot fatter than the others. Its the hardest one I have done. As soon as all the liquid was in though I just burst into tears :dohh: I think it was releif that I had done the trigger and this is it now. Very teary also today.

Aw hun, that sucks! At least you still managed and that it was only the water vial! Hope all is well! :flower:


----------



## Tinks85

Traskey & Doodar, I have never heard about the alcohol thing and sedation. Before treatment I would have maybe 2 glasses of wine at weekend, maybe a little more some weekends so I wouldnt say thats a lot.

ST, thats fab news that all you embies are 'lovely'. Sorry I cant help about 6 day transfer but I have never really heard of anyone having one. Thanks for the advice on EC, I really hope I am just like you were :thumbup: I have also gained 4 - 5lbs :growlmad:

Princess, sorry its looking like the first form has been lost :hugs: 3-4 to match you is great though, fx you will be starting sooner than you expect :kiss:

AQ, did you get your protein fix?

Rosababy - 50 lol, they really did over estimate didnt they. How are you feeling hun?

Pet, Thanks hun, I dont know what I would have done if it was the powder vile. How are you hun?


----------



## Traskey

Princess, that's great news that things are moving forward with the clinic. 

Doodar, it's usually my DH that convinces me to poas :haha: I am not too bad today. I'm so sorry you burst into tears over breakfast. Is it hormones and pressure or something else? :hugs:

Rosa, I took all my extra bits on ec day and gave them to the clinic. Boxes of needles mostly. I think you can just throw them away though. 

Pet, how are you?

AQ, Hope, Delly, Lou, Can, hope you are well.

Tinks, Are you getting excited or nervous yet?


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies, short and sweet today as im feeling a bit BLAH..!! 

Good luck Tinks and Rosa for ec tomorrow, try not to worry Tinks and you can always tell the nurses when you get there how you feel im quite sure they will take extra special care of you.. xx

ST that is fabulous news on your 7 doing so well and being called 'lovely'.. makes you feel quite proud... xx

AQ im really pleased your stims injection went so well.. we're on the home straight now..

afm cant say im enjoying stimming, it probably doesnt help that im having to do 2 injections at a time as im on such a high dose of menopour, getting a hot lump after its gone in and my leg just feels kinda dead for about 30 mins... blimey talk about feeling sorry for my self...:dohh: 
anyway hi to all :hugs:

lou


----------



## Tinks85

Traskey - I am still very nervous but I am also excited to find out how many eggs we will actually get.

Lou - Thanks hun, I may speak to the nurse when we arrive since we will have about 2-3 hours to kill. Sorry your injection sites are getting sore, can you not inject one into your belly maybe??

Rosa - I took my trigger at 10pm. We have to be at the clinic for half 7 but we dont know what time we have EC. The nurses said the cons will come and speak to us first thing and tell us what the plan is :shrug: How about you hun? Is it an early start?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi everyone x

Tinks- Yep i have stocked up today on healthy stuff and had brazil nuts, spinach, pumpkin seeds, banana, cabbage and plenty of calcium with a pint of milk and a yogurt. lol. Trying to do my best to make good eggies. x

Lou- I have to do 2 injections a day aswell. 1 for burserlin and 1 for menopur. My friend gets them done for me tho and they arent so bad just fiddly. How many amps of menopur are u on? im on 3 amps x

Hi to Rosa, Princess, Canamfam, traskey, pet, ST , doodar and all the gang x

AFM- I am leaving for my jabs soon and then my dad is cooking tea for us and im staying there tonight as dh is working nights again and i still dont like being on my own with my thoughts too much as i get sad. Il pop on later when i come home to check on my pets tho xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tinks, I was in at 7.30 and in by 8. I don't think they'll keep you waiting too long.

Lou, sorry you are feeling so pants today. Your injections sound really sore. Does it have to be in your leg? Mind you some injections would hurt and others wouldn't. It's weird!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi everyone just a quick pop in to see how you are all doing, some of you must be close to beta's and or testing right?


----------



## ~Hope~

Oooooh cool glittery sig thing, I'll have to add that later :thumbup:

Tink sounds like your trigger was very eventful good thinking to plan in advance and get extra supplies! Can't believe we were supposed to start DR at the same time and here you are about to go to EC already! Good idea to stay home today, I've blocked out my diary for the week that EC could be so I can work from home ifmy ovaries get too sore, and I'm going to take the day off before EC if possible to relax!

Traskey when will you test? Didn't know about sedation being linked to alcohol tolerance. I don't drink so I assume that means I'll be out cold! Love that comic :lol:

AQ my trigger is preloaded and in the fridge too! What protein rich food did you buy? How much are we supposed to eat again? My friend also said to drink pineapple juice until ET. 

Lou ouch your Stims sound painful. Can't believe start mine tomorrow!

Rosa. Glad there was no ordeal with your trigger. What time is EC tomorrow?


----------



## ~Hope~

Sorry I missed everyone else. My memory is shot to pieces and it's busy round here today :wave:


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - sounds like a very healthy shop, your eggys should be super with that lot :thumbup:

I was on 2 injections a night also, gonal F and cetrotide :thumbup:

Traskey - Maybe my wait wont be that long then, I had 10am in my head for some reason. Dont know why, maybe it is becasue I did the trigger at 10pm :haha:

Hope - I would say book the day before EC off for sure, in between sickness waves I have managed to get a few things sorted, like the washing upto date so after EC I know I have nothing to do. DH wouldnt do it right :haha: Its only been today really that I have thought I really cant manage work. Its very strange that we thought we would be cycling together. I feel extremly lucky to have be able to miss DR I just hope the quality og my eggs dont show it though.

Well I have been very naughty and we have ordered a dominos :blush: I know I should be eating healthy. I have eaten quite a bit of protein today though. I am finding that I cant eat much anyway and get full extremly quickly.


----------



## rosababy

Tinks85 said:


> Rosababy - 50 lol, they really did over estimate didnt they. How are you feeling hun?

Seriously! Well, mine come in boxes of 5 powders and 5 waters. I used 3 a day, and only one water (from menopur AND bravelle). So that's 1 water out of 6 vials of powder. So, I probalby do have close to 50! :wacko:

Feeling pretty uncomfortable. Moving slowly, protecting my ovary area so kids don't hug me too hard and punch their head into my stomach! :haha:



Traskey said:


> Rosa, I took all my extra bits on ec day and gave them to the clinic. Boxes of needles mostly. I think you can just throw them away though.

I can take my sharps box there, yes. I think I'm just supposed to throw the waters away though. :shrug: 



Tinks85 said:


> Rosa - I took my trigger at 10pm. We have to be at the clinic for half 7 but we dont know what time we have EC. The nurses said the cons will come and speak to us first thing and tell us what the plan is :shrug: How about you hun? Is it an early start?

My retrieval is at 8 am, and we have to be there at 7:30. Only 25 minutes away, so not a big deal.



~Hope~ said:


> Rosa. Glad there was no ordeal with your trigger. What time is EC tomorrow?

8 am! Bright and early! At least I don't have to fast ALL DAY LONG like I did for my lap! It was at 5 pm and I couldn't eat after 7 am. :wacko: I was ravenous!! 



Tinks85 said:


> Well I have been very naughty and we have ordered a dominos :blush: I know I should be eating healthy. I have eaten quite a bit of protein today though. I am finding that I cant eat much anyway and get full extremly quickly.

oh geez...I really wish I hadn't read that. I've been CRAVING pizza all day! :wacko: Maybe I'll join you...:devil:


----------



## loopylew2

Tinks85 said:


> Lou - Thanks hun, I may speak to the nurse when we arrive since we will have about 2-3 hours to kill. Sorry your injection sites are getting sore, can you not inject one into your belly maybe??
> 
> 
> 
> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> Lou, sorry you are feeling so pants today. Your injections sound really sore. Does it have to be in your leg? Mind you some injections would hurt and others wouldn't. It's weird!
> 
> thankyou, but i have been told to inject in the thighs.. its mostly been ok just the menopour stings like hell.. hopefully tonights will be better..
> 
> QUOTE=africaqueen;13228284]
> 
> Lou- I have to do 2 injections a day aswell. 1 for burserlin and 1 for menopur. My friend gets them done for me tho and they arent so bad just fiddly. How many amps of menopur are u on? im on 3 amps x
> 
> AQ im doing 5 amps and they really are fiddly arent they..!! can only load up 3 amps to a syringe so i do 2 injections of menopour in the evening and 1 buserlin in the morning..
> 
> louClick to expand...


----------



## Tinks85

I am loving all the smileys being used today and our shinny siggys, thanks to traskey :thumbup:

Will be signing off soon, have a date with my kindle and duvet :sleep:

Good luck tomorrow Rosa, I will be thinking about you :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, tinks. I'll be thinking of you too. :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

I'd love an 8 am collection as I'm going to be starving being nil by mouth from midnight. Our clinic does collection in the early afternoon too and I really don't want one of those! 

Tink I thought you'd be 10 am too because I thought trigger was 36 hours before collection. 

Good luck both of you for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear about your bumper crops :dust:


----------



## Traskey

My clinic does trigger 35 hours before. No idea why they are all different :shrug:

Hope, hope you don't get an afternoon collection. You'll be hungry by then.

Oh and I can't take credit for the sparklies. I have no idea how to make them. I just found them on photobucket ready done :D


----------



## schoolteacher

best of luck for tommorrow Tinks and Rosa! can't wait to here your news:)

Doodar-reference the 6 day transfer-I knew I had heard of someone on here that this happened too, it must have been you! I will ask them about it tommorrow.....thank -you!x


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping on to wish Tinks and Rosa lots of luck for EC tomorrow! cant wait to hear your news ladies! 

Hi to everyone else. I am staying with my dad tonight as dh working away so just popped home to feed my pets and close curtains etc. My jabs went fine tonight and didnt feel a thing  We get my dads CT scan results tomorrow so need a good nights sleep incase we have to face anything but praying all is well. Nite nite girls xxx


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, AQ! Glad your jabs are going smoothly! I'll keep you updated about tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

good luck tinks and rosa - hope your ec goes smoothly :thumbup:

i was thinkin earlier :blush: in a few months we could have our own bumps thread :haha:

cuteee!! :baby:

xx


----------



## rosababy

princess_1991 said:


> good luck tinks and rosa - hope your ec goes smoothly :thumbup:
> 
> i was thinkin earlier :blush: in a few months we could have our own bumps thread :haha:
> 
> cuteee!! :baby:
> 
> xx

Oh I hope so!! Won't that be fun?! :baby:


----------



## Tinks85

Hope, an afternoon collection would be a nightmare! Hope you aren't kept waiting that long. 

Good luck for your dads results AQ. Hope everthing goes ok. 

Princess that would be amazing x

Well we are well on our way now. Not feeling too bad. Very nervous but ok. Bloody starving though. Typical hehe.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck to our two peeps having collection! I am sure all will go smoothly! I hope for lots of eggies for both of you.

Chris how are things going with you? Ovaries feeling any better?

AQ good luck with the scan results!

AFM: I'm up 6 pounds in fluid in my stomach and it's agony! Worth every second for the outcome but I look like I did at 5/6 month pregnant with my son and it hurts to move. If I go up 2 more pounds I'm going to have to call the clinic as thats their policy. No shortness of breath or pain breathing though so I guess thats good. I've been drinking my sports drinks in the hopes that it helps.


----------



## Doodar

Good luck tinks and rosa! Will be thinking of you both x
Kelly have u been measuring your fluid intake and output? X


----------



## ~Hope~

Ouch Kelly that sounds painful. Fx it doesn't increase any more. 

AQ good luck for the results today I hope everything is ok. 

Rosa and Tink. I hope ec goes smoothly for you two today and that neither f you have to wait around too long fx for :sperm: too! Here's to a bumper harvest!


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- Aww hope the discomfort eases soon and then you can enjoy your pregnancy x

Rosa and Tinks- Getting excited waiting for your EC results! woooo x

Princess- What a lovely image! all of us in a dd thread talking about our bumps  x

Hope- How are u feeling today? x

Traskey and Doodar- How is the 2ww going ladies? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am waiting with baited breath for my dads scan results which should be in after 1pm. Praying all is fine and we can breath a sigh of relief on that front at least.
Its my 3rd day of stimming today! its going so fast! soon be EC all being well  xxx


----------



## rosababy

Here I go...thanks for the well wishes! Tinks...thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Kelly, that sounds uncomfortable. Keep a count at least of how much you are drinking and don't be afraid to call the clinic if things get worse. Hugs.

AQ, good luck for dad's results this afternoon.

Doodar, how are you today? Do you know when you are going to test.
Zowiey, ditto!

Tinks/Rosa, thinking of you.

Delly, ST, Lou, Princess, Chris, Hope, how are you all?


----------



## Traskey

rosababy said:


> Here I go...thanks for the well wishes! Tinks...thinking of you. :hugs:

I was just thinking it's either 7am or 6am for you, so you're probably on your way!

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

africaqueen said:


> Princess- What a lovely image! all of us in a dd thread talking about our bumps

How's that for PMA! :haha:

Well todays the days I'm going to punch DHs GP in the face :thumbup: 
Noo but seriously I hope it gets sorted, I really am at the end of my teather, I was so close to callin it of last night , got a bit emotional and was convinced it wasn't ment to be :blush: 
That's what night times do to me - I over think things :haha: 

Hope everyone's having a good day, TGIF!! 
Xx


----------



## schoolteacher

:gun:Princess this might help with dh's doctors! :rofl:

Hi all! pupo ladies how u doing?

AQ-update us on your dad! FX.xxx

Hope-how is it going????

Tinks and rosa-totally can't wait for your update!!!!!!!

Kelly-that does not sound good at all, is it ohss made worse due to pregnancy? I can't remember if you have it after ec.

:hugs:to everyone else!

AFM: I'm going to blast!:happydance:
Clinic called transfer will be sunday (as long as nothing happens to the embies before then) at 8.15am. All 7 embies are doing well, however 2 are lagging behind at 4 cells and 5 cells. Of the stronger 5, four are 7 cells and one is 8 cells! :thumbup: The embryologist called them lovely and fantastic today, lol!!!


----------



## Chris77

Kelly9 said:


> Good luck to our two peeps having collection! I am sure all will go smoothly! I hope for lots of eggies for both of you.
> 
> Chris how are things going with you? Ovaries feeling any better?
> 
> AQ good luck with the scan results!
> 
> AFM: I'm up 6 pounds in fluid in my stomach and it's agony! Worth every second for the outcome but I look like I did at 5/6 month pregnant with my son and it hurts to move. If I go up 2 more pounds I'm going to have to call the clinic as thats their policy. No shortness of breath or pain breathing though so I guess thats good. I've been drinking my sports drinks in the hopes that it helps.

It calmed down considerably. I just have a sharp pain in my left ovary from time to time now.

I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

ST: Good Luck with the egg collection on Sunday!!


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Fab news! you will soon be pupo! x

Princess- I dont blame u for wanting to smack dh's Dr! lol x

Rosa and Tinks- Thinking of u both x

Chris- Hope all is good with u x

Well we are still waiting for results. Should be ready now but my dad is going to go to Dr to ask for them rather than call them so not long. Pleeeease god let them be clear! dh only came home today from work as he worked nights last night an the stupid firm has just asked him to cover tonight and tomorrow too :-( we cant refuse as we need the cash but im fed up as barely see him :-( hopefully he can be off for my EC! lol xxx


----------



## Traskey

ST, yay for getting to blast :wohoo: Sounds like your little embies are going great guns :)

Chris, good to hear from you and that you are feeling a lot more comfortable :D

AQ, hope it's good news for later.

Princess, I'm sure if you don't get your form today you will go :gun: on DH's docs. Naughty people. Hope you get what you need.

AFM, I am feeling a bit better each day. It doesn't hurt to move anymore :D Still have a few pains every now and again, not sure if it's enlarged ovaries still or just cramps.


----------



## zowiey

Hello :wave:

Sending lots of love and :dust: to Rosa and Tinks 

Aq, I have everything crossed, that your Dad is ok :hugs:

Chris, glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs:

Princess, I hope you managed to kick ass at the drs today?

School Teacher, good luck for Sunday and :happydance: for the blastos

Doodar, how you doing?

Trask, I still haven't decided when to test. I want to do it now, but I know I should wait.
I've just ordered some tests from Amazon, They'll probably not come untill friday, when I've already had a negative test from the hospital :dohh:

Afm, I'm really not feeling hopeful, after cramping for 3 days, I now have nothing. And I feel like I do before I get my period :( Thank god it's the weekend, and I get my hubby to myself all weekend. I am so not letting him go!


----------



## rosababy

10 eggs! :wohoo:

I have no idea how many are mature and probably won't find out until Monday, which is annoying, but the doc was over the moon happy about the number! Originally, he hoped to get 7-8 out of me, so he was like this is GREAT! :happydance: :happydance: 

The procedure was fine. I was so nervous and of course was crying (because that's what I do when I"m nervous!) and it was so quick and easy. Now, I'm home with bad cramps, but the heating pad helps and my dh is at the pharmacy getting my tylonol with codeine. :thumbup: And my starbucks and breakfast. :haha:

I'm pretty relieved. 10 eggs. I was hoping for 4-5! They said most likely I'll have a 5 day transfer, but they'll call me Monday morning. I'm like so you'll call Monday morning if I have to be there on Monday morning?! :wacko: That's annoying...but whatever. 



Tinks...hope you're doing well. What's the story?


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Trask, I still haven't decided when to test. I want to do it now, but I know I should wait.
> I've just ordered some tests from Amazon, They'll probably not come untill friday, when I've already had a negative test from the hospital :dohh:
> 
> Afm, I'm really not feeling hopeful, after cramping for 3 days, I now have nothing. And I feel like I do before I get my period :( Thank god it's the weekend, and I get my hubby to myself all weekend. I am so not letting him go!

Zowiey :hugs: I'd grab some from Tesco if they are going to take so long!

Maybe the cramping has stopped because your embie is now all snuggled in :D Lots of my pg friends on here said the early pg symptoms are the same as :witch: so don't count yourself out yet.

Sending you some PMA :dust:


----------



## zowiey

Rosa, I just popped into your journal, But :happydance: for 10!!
xxxx


----------



## Traskey

rosababy said:


> 10 eggs! :wohoo:
> 
> I have no idea how many are mature and probably won't find out until Monday, which is annoying, but the doc was over the moon happy about the number! Originally, he hoped to get 7-8 out of me, so he was like this is GREAT! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> The procedure was fine. I was so nervous and of course was crying (because that's what I do when I"m nervous!) and it was so quick and easy. Now, I'm home with bad cramps, but the heating pad helps and my dh is at the pharmacy getting my tylonol with codeine. :thumbup: And my starbucks and breakfast. :haha:
> 
> I'm pretty relieved. 10 eggs. I was hoping for 4-5! They said most likely I'll have a 5 day transfer, but they'll call me Monday morning. I'm like so you'll call Monday morning if I have to be there on Monday morning?! :wacko: That's annoying...but whatever.

:wohoo: Rosa, 10 eggs! You were so worried that you wouldn't get enough! Yay for heating pads and tylenol with codeine :D Glad DH is spoiling you rotten, you deserve it. Mmm for Starbucks and breakfast. Get lots of rest this afternoon and drink, drink, drink!


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Trask. I 'm sorry for always bringing this thread down. I so want to be positive, but I don't want to let my brain get carried away. I just whish we had a little window in our uterus, that has a green light for occupied and red for unoccupied! It would be so much easier.
xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Welldone Rosa! 10 egss is absolutely brill! The heating pad will really help, now just rest and relax if you can. xxxxx

AQ-FX for you still!x

trask-glad your feeling more on form! a good feeling isn't it? Now I just need to lose that 4lbs as it's still not gone!!!!

Zowie-I can understand your worries, we will all be exactly the same and I know that I would be terrified...FX as trask said the cramps were your implantation!!! PMA PMA!!!!!! thinking of you. So when is otd meant to be?xx


----------



## rosababy

AQ, any word on your dad? Stimming went quickly for me too. Glad you're doing well with that!

Princess, how frustrated you must be! I hope this all gets settled for you soon. What's the next step for you?

ST, yay for blast!!!! :yipee: It's so nice to hear the docs say everything looks fantastic. Makes us feel much better, doesn't it? :thumbup: You might even have a few frosties!!

T, glad you're feeling better. YOu're so strong...you're my inspiration. :hugs:

Zowiey, sorry you're feeling down, hun. Cramping can mean anything though, not necessarily af. Hang in there. So glad your dh is there with you. :hugs:



zowiey said:


> Thanks Trask. I 'm sorry for always bringing this thread down. I so want to be positive, but I don't want to let my brain get carried away. I just whish we had a little window in our uterus, that has a green light for occupied and red for unoccupied! It would be so much easier.
> xxx

This is hilarious! :rofl: Wouldn't that be nice?! With all the technology and scientific advancements, you'd think this wouldn't be a big deal now. Come ON docs! :rofl:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ST. I'm pretty pleased with it!


----------



## schoolteacher

zowiey said:


> Thanks Trask. I 'm sorry for always bringing this thread down. I so want to be positive, but I don't want to let my brain get carried away. I just whish we had a little window in our uterus, that has a green light for occupied and red for unoccupied! It would be so much easier.
> xxx

YOu are not bringing it down!!! we are here to support you, end of!:hugs:
I agree on the window! or even better if we could just test the day after er and get our answer straight away. no waiting.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

You are not bringing the thread down honey. Not at all. I think it's quite natural to be cautious of thinking positive. Protects the heart from being hurt. 

I'm liking your thinking on the windown in there. I'd love to know what's going on in there right now. 

:hugs:


----------



## zowiey

rosababy said:


> AQ, any word on your dad? Stimming went quickly for me too. Glad you're doing well with that!
> 
> Princess, how frustrated you must be! I hope this all gets settled for you soon. What's the next step for you?
> 
> ST, yay for blast!!!! :yipee: It's so nice to hear the docs say everything looks fantastic. Makes us feel much better, doesn't it? :thumbup: You might even have a few frosties!!
> 
> T, glad you're feeling better. YOu're so strong...you're my inspiration. :hugs:
> 
> Zowiey, sorry you're feeling down, hun. Cramping can mean anything though, not necessarily af. Hang in there. So glad your dh is there with you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Trask. I 'm sorry for always bringing this thread down. I so want to be positive, but I don't want to let my brain get carried away. I just whish we had a little window in our uterus, that has a green light for occupied and red for unoccupied! It would be so much easier.
> xxx
> 
> This is hilarious! :rofl: Wouldn't that be nice?! With all the technology and scientific advancements, you'd think this wouldn't be a big deal now. Come ON docs! :rofl:Click to expand...

When I read that back, it reminded me of a Family guy episode, So i had Peters voice in my head saying "ocupado"! 

:nope: I'm going crazy.....


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> When I read that back, it reminded me of a Family guy episode, So i had Peters voice in my head saying "ocupado"!
> 
> :nope: I'm going crazy.....

I would say, join the crazy train but there's no train smiley on here SOOOOOO

Join the crazy plane :plane:

I'm in already. I'm too scared to poas :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Yaaay for 10 eggs! wonderful news and i hope tomorrows call goes well. You get plenty of rest and enjoy being spoilt  x

Tinks- Hoping for a great report from you soon too x

Zowiey- Try not to worry too much about feeling like af is coming as i had this sensation with my past 2 pregnancies x

Well my dad went for results and they arent in yet! its been a wk! no news is good news tho they say right? he has to wait till mon or tue now! Grrrr xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Well ladies EC went well, I just fell asleep and the next thing I knew I was in recovery. I felt a bit light headed and groggy but no sickness or anything. They managed to get 7 eggs in total. I am a little dissapointed with this and did hope for a couple more. I would have felt more secure with a few more as I feel like 7 doesn't give us much to play with. The embryologist is going to call tomorrow morning to let us know how many were mature enough to use and how many that were used have fertilised and are still developing. They will also advise further on embryo transfer. I think it will be Sunday or Monday.

I am feeling a little delicate and sore but not too bad at all. 

ST - :happydance::happydance::happydance: for blasto, your little embies are doing you proud.

Rose - Well done for 10, and to think you were so worried :hugs::hugs:

Sorry for the lack of personals, brain not work that well :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- That is great news and remember its quality not quantity that matters and you could have 7 grade A eggs there ;-) good luck for tomorrows report and get lots of rest and put your feet up. Glad you are not feeling too bad xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

7 is good news Tinks, I know we all want more but from that, even if (and only if) some aren't mature you will still get a lovely embryo to have put back very soon!:hugs: and you never know some left over too!
Why do you think sunday or monday for transfer? that will be day 2 or 3 yeah? ooh does that mean you get to have 2 put back??
Rest up and well done!! See told you, you would wake up not knowing a thing! :flower: for you.x


----------



## zowiey

:happydance: Tinks!!! 

I have my fingers tightly crossed for you for tomorrows call :hugs:

if there is one thing I am fast learning about this ivf lark, it's that numbers really don't matter. We use them to judge ourselves against others, but really like aq said, it's quality not quanity. Take it easy and let hubby spoil you rotten!
xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Z, we are here for you. This is the place to say how you feel...you're not bring it down at all. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

zowiey said:


> When I read that back, it reminded me of a Family guy episode, So i had Peters voice in my head saying "ocupado"!
> 
> :nope: I'm going crazy.....

:rofl: That makes it even funnier!!!

Tinks, I know you're a little disappointed, but like everyone's been telling us...quality quality quality. So many women get like 25 but not good quality. It'll be fine. :thumbup: Now it's time to relax and let your dh spoil you. :winkwink:


----------



## zowiey

Does anyone here, get any say in what day transfer you have?

I've been thinking, we didn't get any choice on what day transfer we had, it was decided for us. But now I'm thinking, if I had known that the risk of going to blast is no or fewer frosties, would i have chosen to go to blast? Or would I have opted to go for a day 3 or 2?

What does everyone else think? There's no strong evidence to suggest that going to blast increases the chance of pregnancy, but it is seen as the ideal?


----------



## Traskey

Tinks, yay for good news! 7 is a good number of eggs and as everyone has said it's quality that's important. 

I'm so pleased that you didn't need to use the frozen spermies as well. Now get lots of rest and drink loads.

:hug:


----------



## rosababy

Z, the clinic decides for me too. Which is fine with me. I'm not the expert, so I'd like them to look at the embies and see what they think is best. I 'm not counting on any frosties, so I just want one or two excellent blastos. 

I overheard the embryologist talking to the girl next to me (who also had her retrieval right after me) say that they have success with both days. Neither one is better or worse, it just depends on the quality of the embies.


----------



## Traskey

Zowiey, not sure if this will help but I found this.

https://www.oneatatime.org.uk/330.htm

It's about 5 day transfers. It does say you may have less to freeze.


----------



## Tinks85

Thank you, I am pleased with 7. Just thinking of getting frosties and future cycles but I know I need to just concentrate on getting one embie back on board.

ST - Its not likely I will get 2, the embryologist said I am high risk of multiples. There may be a chance of 2 if we have only a couple low grade tomorrow. The embrologist didn't seem optimistic about going to blast and doesn't feel there is any need unless you have loads of eggs to choose from but it may still be an option. Will just wait and see what they say tomorrow :thumbup:

DH is pampering me and wont let me lift a finger :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Zowie - The embyologist didn't seem to think Blast was always the way to go. She did say they freeze day 2 or 3 embies slowly and blasts fast, so its n option. I didn't think they froze anything under 5 days so was suprised at that. I think if we can choose we will go for day 2 or 3.


----------



## zowiey

Yeah I read that, and that's what got me thinking. I'm not saying I know better than the professionals at all, but maybe we should be consulted more? It's like with the one at a time thing they're are doing, shoudn't that be partly down to us (within reason) how many embies are transferred? I don't know, I just feel like Ive been jollied through this whole thing, and whilst the hospital staff have been lovely, I don't feel like Ive ever been consulted with, just told what we have to do next.


----------



## rosababy

Traskey said:


> Zowiey, not sure if this will help but I found this.
> 
> https://www.oneatatime.org.uk/330.htm
> 
> It's about 5 day transfers. It does say you may have less to freeze.

This is interesting. It certainly makes me feel more confident about putting only 1 back in.


----------



## loopylew2

Well done Zowiey 7 is a lucky number you know...!!! Quality quality quality like the other ladies say.... so very pleased it went ok as well... xx enjoy the spoiling ... xxx

Rosababy wow 10 embies... awesome... those Docs arent always right are they!! well done and enjoy being spoilt.. xx

lou


----------



## Tinks85

Zowie I know what you mean, I hope we get a say when they call :wacko: So so so nervous, it going to be a long night if I dont sleep :dohh:


----------



## rosababy

I don't think I'll get a call today and my clinic is closed on weekends. :wacko: It'll be a Looooooong weekend for me! :nope:


----------



## rosababy

Btw, it's super fun to be online at the same time as you ladies for once! :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Rosa - That sucks, they could at least let you know how many have fertilised :hugs: Hope the weekend goes fast for you.

Its great to have you around also x


----------



## Traskey

rosababy said:


> I don't think I'll get a call today and my clinic is closed on weekends. :wacko: It'll be a Looooooong weekend for me! :nope:

But surely the embryologists are in daily? It's them that call even though reception etc aren't in at mine. 



rosababy said:


> Btw, it's super fun to be online at the same time as you ladies for once! :haha:

Hehe yay :) Time zones, suck. I spend a lot of my life thinking 5, 6 and 8 hours behind :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Yes, the embryologist is there on the weekend, but they said they'd call on Monday. So evidently the emby doc doesn't do calls. :shrug: It's okay. The annoying thing is I won't know until Monday morning if my transfer is on Monday morning. :wacko: Nurse said wake up at 7, start drinking water and be ready to go. Seriously?! :saywhat: They all said I'd most likely have a 5 day though, so we'll see.


----------



## Doodar

Rosa! Yay! for 10 :happydance: well done.

Tinks! 7 is great hunny! They say to expect 7 on an everage cycle. You did good :thumbup:

Zowiey I'm down in dumps too and the reason why I havent posted all day. I dont wanna bring the thread down. I feel nothing too hun! I'm trying to tell myself its normal and I'm only 4dpt I guess I would feel nothing at this stage but I just cant stop crying, the tears are flowing and I just feel ridiculous! It's crazy!


----------



## schoolteacher

:hug: for you Doodar!xx


----------



## rosababy

Do you think it's the progesterone making you more upset than normal? :hugs: Try to do something fun today.


----------



## Kelly9

zowiey said:


> Does anyone here, get any say in what day transfer you have?
> 
> I've been thinking, we didn't get any choice on what day transfer we had, it was decided for us. But now I'm thinking, if I had known that the risk of going to blast is no or fewer frosties, would i have chosen to go to blast? Or would I have opted to go for a day 3 or 2?
> 
> What does everyone else think? There's no strong evidence to suggest that going to blast increases the chance of pregnancy, but it is seen as the ideal?

I got to choose 100%, I went with 3 day transfer to have more frosties and cause they gave me two at 3 days. But when I told them they tried to tell me blast was better but I stood my ground and am happy I did.


----------



## Doodar

rosababy said:


> Do you think it's the progesterone making you more upset than normal? :hugs: Try to do something fun today.

It could be but its never happened on my previous cycles. I wonder if its all the extra drugs I'm taking this time round. I'm not normally a teary person.


----------



## ~Hope~

St :dance: for blasts

Tink :dance: that EC went well and that the sleeping was just nice and easy and no sickness. 7 is a great number :dance:

Rosa :dance: for your bumper crop too honey :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

Great news on the egg collections tinx and rosa!

AQ I would say no news is good news for now.

ST it's great you're going to blast.

Zowie, I had very emotional times to, ups and downs and I think it was more to protect myself in case it was bad news. When is your beta hun?

Traskey, are you testing early?

Hi to everyone else!

I'm still bloated and sore :(


----------



## zowiey

Doodar, I'm sorry you're feeling crappy too. It so hard to keep the faith.

Rosa, that could make sense, isn't progesterone a depressent? If not please excuse my stupidness, I probably got it confused with something else! :haha:

I'm watching man vs food so it's helping distract my brain. Although it's making me super hungry :haha:

I know once hubby is home I'll feel better, I can never be too sad when he's there :cloud9: I think spending so much time alone with my stoopid brain unoccupied, is what's making me worse. 

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes OHSS is made worse due to the HCG, I woudln't call mine OHSS though cause I have no issues breathing or pain in my shoulder. I seem to be less bloated in the morning to. I am roughly keeping track of what I drink, and I am still peeing no problem, I would think with the increased fluids I'd be peeing more though. Will call clinic if it gets worse.


----------



## zowiey

Kelly my beta is Thursday, but am testing before then, thinking maybe wednesday, if I can hold out that long!


----------



## Traskey

Doodar said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Do you think it's the progesterone making you more upset than normal? :hugs: Try to do something fun today.
> 
> It could be but its never happened on my previous cycles. I wonder if its all the extra drugs I'm taking this time round. I'm not normally a teary person.Click to expand...

Today i've cried at Ebs journal and the tv. Hormones R Us here! Oh and I cried last night too :wacko: Not like wracking sobs but leaky eyes. I blame the progesterone I think!


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ boo that there's no news on your dads results but they do say no news is good news. 

I can't believe how quick this thread is moving today you're all so chatty :lol:

I have been here all day too working at home and didn't think to check in. Start stimming in about 2.5 hours  

Did you all feel less tired when you started stimming? I slept for 10 hours last night and it was a good thing I was home today as i was so tired that I had to take a nap at 3pm :lol:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for wednesday!

I cried at dumb things all the time when being pregnant with Skyler and then after but now I do it even more so!


----------



## Doodar

Traskey said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Do you think it's the progesterone making you more upset than normal? :hugs: Try to do something fun today.
> 
> It could be but its never happened on my previous cycles. I wonder if its all the extra drugs I'm taking this time round. I'm not normally a teary person.Click to expand...
> 
> Today i've cried at Ebs journal and the tv. Hormones R Us here! Oh and I cried last night too :wacko: Not like wracking sobs but leaky eyes. I blame the progesterone I think!Click to expand...

Have You!! Oh thats made me feel so much better! Not that I want you to be crying or anything! You know what I mean dont you hunny :hugs: I'm also sorry that you have been teary too! I'm making terrible sense aren't I :haha: You've cheered me up! but that sounds awful. Ok I'm gonna shut up now!!


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> Yay for wednesday!
> 
> I cried at dumb things all the time when being pregnant with Skyler and then after but now I do it even more so!

I cried eating my breakfast yesterday morning for no reason what so ever! It was very bizzare, no control over it at all. I had apt at solicitors and I had to go with red cheeks! bet he thought I was a right loon :haha:


----------



## Doodar

I'm glad I came on now! I feel heaps better! thanks girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry you have been teary Doodar, Traskey and Zowie. I guess it has to be normal if you are all the same :hugs::hugs::hugs: Let it all out on here, its what we are here for :thumbup:

Hope, you must have needed the sleep hun, I was tired stimming but I think all the early mornings had more to do with it than the drugs :thumbup:. About an hour before you start stimms :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kelly, sorry you are still sore, hope it eases soon. Its all worth it though :hugs:

Tummy very tender now, finding it quite difficult to stand up straight :growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

Tinks, I"m sorry you aren't feeling well. :hugs: Feel better!


----------



## rosababy

~Hope~ said:


> Did you all feel less tired when you started stimming? I slept for 10 hours last night and it was a good thing I was home today as i was so tired that I had to take a nap at 3pm :lol:

yes, I was less tired when stimming. I was exhausted during DR. 



Doodar said:


> It could be but its never happened on my previous cycles. I wonder if its all the extra drugs I'm taking this time round. I'm not normally a teary person.

Maybe this is a preggo symptom!


----------



## rosababy

Tinks sorry you're so uncomfortable. :hugs: Did they give you any pain meds? They wrote me a script for tylonol with codeine and it helped so much. I had to ask for it though.


----------



## Kelly9

It is totally worth it!


----------



## Tinks85

Nope no pain meds. I never got one of those suppositories either :nope:


----------



## rosababy

Tinks85 said:


> Nope no pain meds. I never got one of those suppositories either :nope:

Take some acetometophine. Gosh how do you spell that?! :wacko: I don't have to start suppositories until Sunday. :thumbup:


----------



## Tinks85

I have them ones, I have heard a few girls have one the same time as ec for pain releif.

I will be fine, just soft :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Hope u feel better soon. Maybe take a few painkillers and get a early night and some sleep to ease the pain x

Rosa- How are u feeling? x

xxx


----------



## rosababy

Tinks, those pain pills are safe to take. Just pop a few and keep that heating pad on. 

AQ, feeling good. :thumbup: Heating pad hasn't moved. Just taking it easy, catching up on my tv.


----------



## Traskey

Tinks, It's amazing how different all the clinics do it. Heat pack and pain meds was what i went for.

Doodar, I knew what you meant honey, don't worry. At least you know you aren't the only one weeping all over the place :haha:

Rosa, so glad you aren't too uncomfortable. Catching up on tv is good :D

Hope, I was less tired on stimming and a lot less headaches. Hope it's the same for you.


----------



## rosababy

A little bloated, cramps are back. I took some more tylonol, but not with codeine. I only have one pill left and I'm saving it. :winkwink:

Not that I'm worried about ohss, but for those of you who had it, when did it set in? The same day as retrieval or day after?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm in agony and I don't want to take anything, I don't think tylenol would work anyway. I may call the clinic tomorrow if it's getting worse. I keep watching my weight to cause I was told an 8-10 pound gain in 2-3 days is bad cause of the fluid. I'm still only up 6 pounds. I feel awkward going out cause I look sooooo pregnant and I don't want to run into anyone I know since we're not announcing yet obviously and anyone that sees me and knows me is going to ask that right off. ugh.


----------



## rosababy

oh kelly, i'm so sorry you're in pain! is it ohss?


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think so, I'm not having pain while breathing, just fluid issues and peeing issues. It may get worse though so I'm keeping an eye on it. I feel worse then I did after collection, I wasn't this bloated after collection, I only put on 4 pounds of fluid then.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Kelly9 said:


> I don't think so, I'm not having pain while breathing, just fluid issues and peeing issues. It may get worse though so I'm keeping an eye on it. I feel worse then I did after collection, I wasn't this bloated after collection, I only put on 4 pounds of fluid then.

I'm sorry you are going through this :( I am hoping the best for you dear! Get lots of rest! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Tinks85 said:


> Traskey & Doodar, I have never heard about the alcohol thing and sedation. Before treatment I would have maybe 2 glasses of wine at weekend, maybe a little more some weekends so I wouldnt say thats a lot.
> 
> ST, thats fab news that all you embies are 'lovely'. Sorry I cant help about 6 day transfer but I have never really heard of anyone having one. Thanks for the advice on EC, I really hope I am just like you were :thumbup: I have also gained 4 - 5lbs :growlmad:
> 
> Princess, sorry its looking like the first form has been lost :hugs: 3-4 to match you is great though, fx you will be starting sooner than you expect :kiss:
> 
> AQ, did you get your protein fix?
> 
> Rosababy - 50 lol, they really did over estimate didnt they. How are you feeling hun?
> 
> Pet, Thanks hun, I dont know what I would have done if it was the powder vile. How are you hun?

Hey there dear. I am okay...just waiting to start my stimming! It's driving me nuts! :wacko: I start on October 12th...I am getting pretty scared though of the EC...I don't want to be in pain :cry: I just gotta keep telling myself that it will all be worth it! How are you feeling doll? Hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Traskey said:


> Princess, that's great news that things are moving forward with the clinic.
> 
> Doodar, it's usually my DH that convinces me to poas :haha: I am not too bad today. I'm so sorry you burst into tears over breakfast. Is it hormones and pressure or something else? :hugs:
> 
> Rosa, I took all my extra bits on ec day and gave them to the clinic. Boxes of needles mostly. I think you can just throw them away though.
> 
> Pet, how are you?
> 
> AQ, Hope, Delly, Lou, Can, hope you are well.
> 
> Tinks, Are you getting excited or nervous yet?

Hey girl, I am okay just getting ready to start stimming in a few days! I am hoping that I can mix the Menopur correctly :dohh: Other than really sore boobies :holly: I am hanging in there! How are you dear? :flower:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Rosa-congrats on the good eggies!!!

How is everyone else doing?

Kelly I hope you start to feel better real soon!!! I hope you don't have OHSS, I am worried about that!

Thinking about all of you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly sorry you're still in so much pain honey, call the doctor.

Well the first stimming exercise was pretty funny. DH was preparing everything and first of all he couldn't draw up all the liquid from the barbie bowling pin so he had to squirt it back and redraw. Then same happened with the first powder so he did the same again. By the time we got to powder two it was full of air bubbles! So he drew that up and swapped to the real needle to get rid of the air. 

I was trying not to see how big the needle was so turned around while he took the plastic cap off. He screeched, I turn around, the needle is snapped and he has a huge glob of blood on his finger! 

So we get another needle and I have to take the cap off, then he tells me to lift up my top and tries to pinch my skin and which point I realise my tummy is really quite flat and I started the whole No No I'm not ready freak out! Ended up kneeling on the sofa with my hands over my eyes, and to be fair apart from the tiniest scratch I didnt feel a thing, though it felt like it took ages to get all the liquid in. 

Hopefully tonight we'll mix the meds better and it'll just be mix, jab, hot pad watch Glee :)

Oh and did anyone notice anything straight away? About an hour later I swear my overies felt funny, sort of bruised. Might just have been in my head though. 

What does everyone have planned for Saturday?

Tink, hope you feel better and can stand up today. Will the clinic call?

Rosa hope youre doing ok too honey. 

:wave:


----------



## loopylew2

:hugs:Hope i think it seems par for the course to have a mini freak out and calamity with the first.. i did laugh when i read that cause i was like 'that was me and my OH' even the stabbing himself bit...:hugs:

the things we do eh?? glad it didnt hurt though and yes it takes forever to go in

lou


----------



## Traskey

rosababy said:


> A little bloated, cramps are back. I took some more tylonol, but not with codeine. I only have one pill left and I'm saving it. :winkwink:
> 
> Not that I'm worried about ohss, but for those of you who had it, when did it set in? The same day as retrieval or day after?

I had my collection at 8am and by 7pm I was in agony. I'd been ok until about 6pm. Really hope it isn't ohss for you :hugs: 



Kelly9 said:


> I'm in agony and I don't want to take anything, I don't think tylenol would work anyway. I may call the clinic tomorrow if it's getting worse. I keep watching my weight to cause I was told an 8-10 pound gain in 2-3 days is bad cause of the fluid. I'm still only up 6 pounds. I feel awkward going out cause I look sooooo pregnant and I don't want to run into anyone I know since we're not announcing yet obviously and anyone that sees me and knows me is going to ask that right off. ugh.




Kelly9 said:


> I don't think so, I'm not having pain while breathing, just fluid issues and peeing issues. It may get worse though so I'm keeping an eye on it. I feel worse then I did after collection, I wasn't this bloated after collection, I only put on 4 pounds of fluid then.

Kelly, HCG aggrevates ohss and enlarged ovaries. It may be that you were still a bit swollen from collection. Can you call your clinic?



PetLuvR86 said:


> Hey girl, I am okay just getting ready to start stimming in a few days! I am hoping that I can mix the Menopur correctly :dohh: Other than really sore boobies :holly: I am hanging in there! How are you dear? :flower:

Exciting time, stimming. That part goes really quickly. 



~Hope~ said:



> Well the first stimming exercise was pretty funny. DH was preparing everything and first of all he couldn't draw up all the liquid from the barbie bowling pin so he had to squirt it back and redraw. Then same happened with the first powder so he did the same again. By the time we got to powder two it was full of air bubbles! So he drew that up and swapped to the real needle to get rid of the air.
> 
> I was trying not to see how big the needle was so turned around while he took the plastic cap off. He screeched, I turn around, the needle is snapped and he has a huge glob of blood on his finger!
> 
> So we get another needle and I have to take the cap off, then he tells me to lift up my top and tries to pinch my skin and which point I realise my tummy is really quite flat and I started the whole No No I'm not ready freak out! Ended up kneeling on the sofa with my hands over my eyes, and to be fair apart from the tiniest scratch I didnt feel a thing, though it felt like it took ages to get all the liquid in.
> 
> Hopefully tonight we'll mix the meds better and it'll just be mix, jab, hot pad watch Glee :)
> 
> :wave:

Oh dear! I shouldn't but :rofl: I'm sure you will have better luck with your second one!



loopylew2 said:


> :hugs:Hope i think it seems par for the course to have a mini freak out and calamity with the first.. i did laugh when i read that cause i was like 'that was me and my OH' even the stabbing himself bit...:hugs:
> 
> the things we do eh?? glad it didnt hurt though and yes it takes forever to go in
> 
> lou

You too Lou! Hehe, glad you've got it sorted now.


----------



## zowiey

Kelly, I hope you're feeling better today? :hugs:

Tinks & Rosa, hope you're not to sore today, and good luck for your progress reports. The wait for the phone to ring is agony, so I'm really sending lots of love to you both xxxxx

:wave: to everyone! 
xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Thank you Pet, EC was not that bad at all. Please try not to worry. I was in a fairly bit of pain last night but it is easing now and nothing too unbearable.

Hope - That was an eventfull first jabby :haha::haha::haha: Love that you are using my bowling pin reference :thumbup: I hope that to nights goes better. Your meds do sound fiddly though :growlmad:

Kelly - I would call the clinic also, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

AFM - As I said I am feeling better today, had a pretty rough night but that was also down to worry also. I am still bloated and tender but ok and I can walk straight at the minute :thumbup:

We have had the call and We have 3 embryos going well. 5 out of 7 were mature enough to use, 1 didn't fertilise and 1 grow abnormally.

She mentioned that if all 3 are top quality on Monday then they could take them to day 5 blast but DH and I dont think we want to do this with just 3. We are going to go for day 3 transfer no matter what. We have done some research and with my age there is no evidence to suggest a blast would be better and we should stand a better chance of getting a snow baby. Plus I think they are better with me. We may be allowed 2 back also if they are both not top grade. So many things to consider :wacko: My heart would love twins, I am a twin and just love it but my head is thinking of finances :shrug: We may not even get 2 as option anyway.

Zowie - The wait really is agony. How are you today?

Traskey, Lou - How are you???


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning all!

Tinks GL for 3 day transfer hope your 3 embies are still going strong! Will that be Monday? x

Hope-what an eventful first jab! you will soon be a pro don't worry. I was preparing my injections in front of the tv in the end (but then i did spill one!)

hey Trask, pet, Loopy!

AFM-nothing to report really. QUESTION: what did you do/gonna do after ET? Did you lie down all day in bed, sit on the sofa, or just carried on as a normal day?
I ask because my transfer is tommorrow at 8.15 and at 4.30pm is my mums birthday meal at my parents house with my brothers and sisters. I don't know whether to go or not or if I should be lying down! I think my heart will tell me to lie down as we all worry about our embie sticking or not! Our hearts also think the embie will fallout if we are standing although of course my head knows this is not true!!!
What is everyone planning to do? xx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi Tinks phew that must have been a relief knowing 3 are doing well after worrying last night... Blast or 3 day transfer?? it really is a dilemma.... i think id do what youve decided and go for a 3 day transfer and hopefully get a frostie out of it aswell... glad your not in too much pain now...

lou


----------



## Tinks85

ST - I have just asked the embryologist the same thing. She said it will not matter if we lie down with our legs in the air or carry on as normal but obviously not over so it. Oooooh good luck tomorrow, when will you find out if you have any frosties??? Are all 7 still going strong hun?

Yes my transfer will hopefully be Monday :thumbup:

Thanks lou, there are so many decisions and possible scenarios its just mind boggling lol. How are you?


----------



## schoolteacher

I don't get a call today as it's day 4, but yesterday they were doing fine, though 2 are lacking behind. 1 was standing out a bit. Thanks for your info on resting, I do want to go to my mum's....
With your 3 day 5 day thoughts, I just want to say that I would have been just as happy with a 3 day transfer as a 5. My clinic will only do 1 embie on a 3 day so to have the choice of 2 is good! I think we would opt for 2 and just not think about the finances!!! I think you are making the right choice with the 3 day regardless if you transfer 1 or 2. A lady on another thread I go on had 3 embies, 2 transferred and the 3rd made it as a frostie!! the first lady on the thread to break the 'frostie curse'! as the same on here no one seems to be getting any frosties!
I don't know when my clinic will tell me about frosties, I think it might be the next day after ET. x


----------



## loopylew2

ST it will also depend on how your feeling after transfer. As long as you dont intend on doing the conga it would probably be alright for you to go and it could also help take your mind of it aswell.... Good luck for tomorrow

Tinks im feeling much better thanks, felt really rough yesterday all sick and achy.. today its just a headache so im drinking as much as i can fit in me..lol.. 

Kelly i hope your feeling better today...


----------



## ~Hope~

St I think you'll be fine for dinner as long as like lou says you're not planning on conga or dancing. 

Tink are you an identical twin or a fraternal? Do twins run in your family? Just intrigued if you put two back whether you might end up with 3 or 4 ! I'd love twins as it would complete our family inone shot, but like you the finances would take a hit. And I'm not sure i could cope with two babies at once!


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Great news on embies! you might have triplets if u have 2 transferred! lol x

Doodar- Hope all is going well with u. Not long now! x

Princess- Hope this coming wk brings some news for you to go forward x

Hope-Hows things going? x

Lou- Hope stimms going wlel for you x

Rosa- Hows it going? x

Hi to all the other ladies. Day 4 of stimms for me today! having a lazy day watching films. Just watching "going the distance" and then im gonna watch "the social network" its one of those days for staying home an chilling xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hope! I think we all go through similar when it comes to that first jab! It did make me laugh though. Hope hubby's finger isnt too sore :haha:

Tinks glad you've made a decision on which day to transfer, It makes it so much easier when you have a set plan in your mind :thumbup: So you will be pupo tomorrow then?

Kelly hope your feeling much better today :hugs:

ST I think every clinic recommend differently. Mine tell you to rest for day of transfer and then take it easy for a few days. No heavy lifting or housework etc. I was told to bed rest because of the ohss but I guess it depends how you feel in yourself. I think if anything makes you think should I, then think twice about doing it.

AQ enjoy your movies hunny! sounds like a nice chill out day.

Rosa, Trask,Zowiey,loopy how you all doing? I'm sure I've forgotten someone!!

AFM nothing to report. Other than I'm feeling very relaxed and chilled out about this cycle. Ive never felt like this before. Normally I'm obessing over every twinge and symptom spotting etc and poas every 2 seconds. No symptoms to report other than the usual windypops,constipation etc caused by the progesterone! Oh I have a very spotty, hairy chin. I resemble a teenage boy at the moment, but I know thats down to steroids! The end of my finger is numb!! could that be a preggo symptom :haha:


----------



## loopylew2

Hi AQ, have you been feeling sick with the stimms??.. 

lou


----------



## loopylew2

Hi Doodar glad your feeling so relaxed this cycle, sometimes theres just too much to stress about isnt there??... xx

lou


----------



## rosababy

Hope, I couldn't help but laugh, because your story sounds a lot like mine! I was silently sobbing and when my very calm dh looked up he's like oh honey it's going to be fine. Then he made some dumb joke and proceeded to poke himself which made me laugh even harder! :haha: It'll get MUCH easier. The first few jabs were hard for me, and then I got used to them. Mixing is a pain in the butt, but it also gets easier. I didn't notice anything an hour afterwards because I was already fast asleep. :sleep: I did notice some movement the next day though. It works fast!

Pet, don't worry about the egg collection. It was so not a big deal for me. Everyone is different, I know, but I was in no pain apart from some af like cramps. Ask for some tylonol with codeine and make sure you have your heating pad ready and you'll be just fine.

Kelly, how are you feeling today?

ST, I plan to just chill on transfer day. I took the transfer day and the next day off from work, but only because I teach music and my job is very active all day long. I want to just chill. I am teaching piano lessons the night of the transfer though. They're at my house, and no movement involved. :thumbup: I think you can still do normal things just take it easy. I'm not going to lie around all day though. I'll probably be up and doing some light house work or something.

Doodar, glad you're relaxed! I love how we all symptom spot! :haha: I've never heard of a numb finger being a symptom, but you never know!!

Tinks, I think you're making a smart decision with the 3 day transfer. They're safer inside of you. :thumbup: How are you feeling today?


Afm, feeling good this morning! No need for pain killers. I am still in bed with my heating pad on, but that's because it feels so good and I'm lazy! :haha: No phone call yesterday, which annoys me, but every clinic is different I guess. So, basically I'll find out as I'm driving to the clinic if I have my transfer on Monday morning. I have to get up at 7 to start drinking water (on my day off, thank you very much) and wait for a call while my bladder is about to burst. Lovely. They all seemed to think it would be on Wednesday though, so we'll see.

Today is my dh's bday. :cake: He doesn't want anything. He wants to be out of debt. :wacko: Well that's nice, but I can't wrap that up and give it to you in a pretty box. :haha: So, I think we'll go out for dinner and a movie and celebrate with a nice progesterone shot in the a** tonight. :rofl:


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- Glad your feeling relaxed this cycle. Good sign! x

Rosa- Glad u are feeling fine now and GL for transfer! happy bday to your dh:cake: have a nice evening x

Lou- Yes i felt very sick for first 2 days. I am ok today but having twingy pains in both sides so think its starting to work:thumbup: How u feeling? x

xxx


----------



## loopylew2

AQ i feel like ive got s stitch in my side or someone pushing me in the back... dont really know how else to describe it... hope you enjoyed your film..

lou


----------



## loopylew2

Happy birthday to you DH Rosa... and glad your feeling so good.... nothing wrong with being lazy and relaxing in bed... boo to the no phone call... 

lou


----------



## CanAmFam

got my confirmed negative yesterday, so now i wait for the next full IVF cycle. no frosties left. i distracted myself by going and getting my eyes LASIK'd right after the blood draw , so hurray for vision. 

good luck to you all and hopefully there will be a december/ january/ february thread going when i can join in again


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - I am an identical twin and they dont run in the family, they say id twins can happen to anyone :thumbup: I may be eating my words but I dont feel stressed at all about the thought of coping with 2 babies, maybe I am crazy. I am however worried about child care and if I would still be able to work. Like ST said though if we get the chance then I may go woth my heart and worry later :winkwink: Hope I could defo feel my ovaries doing something almost straight away :thumbup:

We will only be allowed 2 anyway if they are not top quality. It is always 1 if they take them to blast as well.

AQ - I like the sound of your day :thumbup: enjoy it.

Rosa - Glad you are feeling better. Monday does sound very hettic for you hun and on your day off :dohh: Make sure you dont get yourself worked up though on the way, you need to be calm :hugs: Happy birthday to DH.

Doodar - Being this chilled can only be a good thing, anything different must be good also :thumbup: I am sorry though, I personally dont think that a numb finger is a pregnancy symptom :haha:

Well on the sofa now with a hot water bottle and watching men in black. I am feeling a bit better bt still delicate. Maybe a take away again tonight, I am being so naughty recently. Do you think I could be do harm having a few take aways???


----------



## Tinks85

So sorry CanAmFam. I hope you can get going again asap :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Aww, so sorry for your negative Can :hugs: I wish you all the best with your next cycle.

Tinks, I don't think a couple of takeways will do you any harm at all. Don't worry.


----------



## PetLuvR86

CanAmFam said:


> got my confirmed negative yesterday, so now i wait for the next full IVF cycle. no frosties left. i distracted myself by going and getting my eyes LASIK'd right after the blood draw , so hurray for vision.
> 
> good luck to you all and hopefully there will be a december/ january/ february thread going when i can join in again

I'm so sorry dear, that is just sad :nope: Just know that you have a great support system here! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Happy birthday to your DH Rosa! Hope you have a lovely evening!

Can I'm so sorry you got a negative. Hope the wait goes quick for you to try again :hugs:

Tinks :haha: take aways will be fine! Well I hope so anyway coz I've had enough of em! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Oh canam. I'm so sorry. :hugs: Do you have good insurance? Glad to hear you can do another cycle. :thumbup: How long will you have to wait to start a new one?

tinks, Monday isn't hectic, just annoying. The clinic is only 25 minutes away, it's just annoying to get up early to start drinking water. :dohh: I'm actually doing fine. I'm not worrying too much, just trusting that my embies are doing well. :thumbup: 

I think "take away" (is that like our take out or delivery?) is just fine. We had chipotle last night (yummmmm!!!!) and if I'm feeling up to it, going to our favorite brew pub tonight for dh's bday.


----------



## PetLuvR86

PetLuvR86 said:


> Hey girl, I am okay just getting ready to start stimming in a few days! I am hoping that I can mix the Menopur correctly :dohh: Other than really sore boobies :holly: I am hanging in there! How are you dear? :flower:

Exciting time, stimming. That part goes really quickly. 

I sure hope so!!! hahaha :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

CanAmFam- I am so sorry for your negative test but im loving your positive attitude! you will soon be going again and yay for laser eye surgery! gave my mum her sight back a few yrs ago after being blind for 3yrs with advanced cataracts so will always be thankful she was given her sight back and enjoyed the last few yrs of her life x

Lou- The pains u have described are EXACTLY what im feeling! lol x

Tinks- I am sure a takeaway will do no harm hun! look at the crap most teenage girls eat/drink an the teenage pregnancy rate does not seem to be effected... lol x

Well girls i watched my movies and now im preparing the meal for later. Im being naughty as have got iced donuts for dessert! lol. We need a treat now an again eh?
Almost time for my 4th stimms jab! its going nice and fast now xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Pet- How are u doing hun? are you stimming yet? iv lost track. lol xxx


----------



## PetLuvR86

Tinks85 said:


> Thank you Pet, EC was not that bad at all. Please try not to worry. I was in a fairly bit of pain last night but it is easing now and nothing too unbearable.
> 
> Hope - That was an eventfull first jabby :haha::haha::haha: Love that you are using my bowling pin reference :thumbup: I hope that to nights goes better. Your meds do sound fiddly though :growlmad:
> 
> Kelly - I would call the clinic also, hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM - As I said I am feeling better today, had a pretty rough night but that was also down to worry also. I am still bloated and tender but ok and I can walk straight at the minute :thumbup:
> 
> We have had the call and We have 3 embryos going well. 5 out of 7 were mature enough to use, 1 didn't fertilise and 1 grow abnormally.
> 
> She mentioned that if all 3 are top quality on Monday then they could take them to day 5 blast but DH and I dont think we want to do this with just 3. We are going to go for day 3 transfer no matter what. We have done some research and with my age there is no evidence to suggest a blast would be better and we should stand a better chance of getting a snow baby. Plus I think they are better with me. We may be allowed 2 back also if they are both not top grade. So many things to consider :wacko: My heart would love twins, I am a twin and just love it but my head is thinking of finances :shrug: We may not even get 2 as option anyway.
> 
> Zowie - The wait really is agony. How are you today?
> 
> Traskey, Lou - How are you???

Thanks dear! I am sure it will be fine, I am just psyching myself out I guess :shrug: That would be great if you had twins!!! I am debating 2 embryos myself if we can! :happydance: Hope you start to feel better hun! :flower:


----------



## PetLuvR86

rosababy said:


> Hope, I couldn't help but laugh, because your story sounds a lot like mine! I was silently sobbing and when my very calm dh looked up he's like oh honey it's going to be fine. Then he made some dumb joke and proceeded to poke himself which made me laugh even harder! :haha: It'll get MUCH easier. The first few jabs were hard for me, and then I got used to them. Mixing is a pain in the butt, but it also gets easier. I didn't notice anything an hour afterwards because I was already fast asleep. :sleep: I did notice some movement the next day though. It works fast!
> 
> Pet, don't worry about the egg collection. It was so not a big deal for me. Everyone is different, I know, but I was in no pain apart from some af like cramps. Ask for some tylonol with codeine and make sure you have your heating pad ready and you'll be just fine.
> 
> Kelly, how are you feeling today?
> 
> Thanks so much! They prescribed me Vicodin so we will see how that works! :winkwink:
> 
> ST, I plan to just chill on transfer day. I took the transfer day and the next day off from work, but only because I teach music and my job is very active all day long. I want to just chill. I am teaching piano lessons the night of the transfer though. They're at my house, and no movement involved. :thumbup: I think you can still do normal things just take it easy. I'm not going to lie around all day though. I'll probably be up and doing some light house work or something.
> 
> Doodar, glad you're relaxed! I love how we all symptom spot! :haha: I've never heard of a numb finger being a symptom, but you never know!!
> 
> Tinks, I think you're making a smart decision with the 3 day transfer. They're safer inside of you. :thumbup: How are you feeling today?
> 
> 
> Afm, feeling good this morning! No need for pain killers. I am still in bed with my heating pad on, but that's because it feels so good and I'm lazy! :haha: No phone call yesterday, which annoys me, but every clinic is different I guess. So, basically I'll find out as I'm driving to the clinic if I have my transfer on Monday morning. I have to get up at 7 to start drinking water (on my day off, thank you very much) and wait for a call while my bladder is about to burst. Lovely. They all seemed to think it would be on Wednesday though, so we'll see.
> 
> Today is my dh's bday. :cake: He doesn't want anything. He wants to be out of debt. :wacko: Well that's nice, but I can't wrap that up and give it to you in a pretty box. :haha: So, I think we'll go out for dinner and a movie and celebrate with a nice progesterone shot in the a** tonight. :rofl:

Thanks so much! They prescribed me Vicodin so we will see how that works! :winkwink:


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening all!
Sound like some of us have had nice relaxing/lazy days! I'm also in front of the TV!
Tinks-don't worry about takeaways, I have been less healthy after ec, than I was before, I don't know why! DH is making steak and homemade chips, and oh god he has jus come in with a cheesecake!! damm it!

AQ-glad stimming is going well! I love iced do-nuts but krispy cremes in particular! It's so annoying as no where near me sells them!

Rosa-Happy B day to your DH! :cake: enjoy your meal! How annoying about the clinic not ringing you! My clinic said to me that I can have a wee before i leave and then sip water on the way so by the time I get there my bladder will be almost full. Maybe you could do that? though I suppose it depends on journey time! it doesn't take much water to fill my bladder tho!!x

Evening to everyone else! trask, doodar, loopy, pet, princess if your about!

AFM-transfer at 8.15 am so early start! can't believe I will soon be pupo how strange! I don't think we have ever got this far before (an embryo in me!)! a strange feeling...
Thanks everyone on the advice about resting/ not resting. I think I will go to my mum's bday meal! I can still rest all day and then I will just be sitting on a chair or sofa. At least no one can ask me to help with anything!xx


----------



## Doodar

Oooh good luck ST :happydance: so exciting!


----------



## CanAmFam

rosababy said:


> Oh canam. I'm so sorry. :hugs: Do you have good insurance? Glad to hear you can do another cycle. :thumbup: How long will you have to wait to start a new one?

Our insurance covers nothing fertility wise, it has all been out of pocket. that is why we have to wait until january :\ . We have no funds left at all for another go at the moment. We are very lucky to have had a grandmother that badly wanted us to have a family. She passed away during our first IVF round that ended in MC. she left us some money, that will be let out in chunks at the first of the year each year, which is why we will have to wait until then. i know we are fortunately to have that as an out. i know some folks have no funds, and no insurance. id LOVE to have them pass the IVF tax credit.. but it will never happen :( . 13,000 a year rebate would be so fantastic. i feel terrible at this point having wasted all of this money for no result. 

if i had the cash to blow, i could technically start down regging today and start lurpon in about 20 days, but there is no way i can afford the ER without selling stocks -- hubby doesnt want to do that. our first Full IVF round (with retrieval) ran about 18000 after meds, and office visits. the ER surgery and ICSI fertilization section was only about 12,000.

When we go have a talk with the doctor, i may ask to start down regging in December, so the large chunk of surgery is done in january when funds will be available. id much rather have a transfer in mid january instead of late february. hopefully then we would have a September or October baby :\ so depressing thinking it may be another year (most likely more) before this gets us a larger family. ( IF it does) 

in the mean time ill try to monitor and see if i ovulate at all on my own, which i wont ><

have a wonderful weekend, and happy thanksgiving to any Canadians out there. i wish i was back home :\


----------



## rosababy

Canam, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma. :hugs: What a blessing that she left you money for this though. Does it cover all of the costs? December is just around the corner, so hopefully the time will fly for you. I think it's ridiculous that ivf isn't covered for everyone. :nope: I really feel for the ladies who have to pay out of pocket. Like we are choosing to have infertility issues. :ninja:


----------



## ~Hope~

Can so sorry to hear about your result. Good for you on the LASIK though and I hope you can start another cycle soon.

Tink take out sounds great, now is the time to treat ourselves :)

AQ we'll be scanning before we know it!


----------



## ~Hope~

St. Dinner at your house sounds yummy! Good luck for tomorrow honey :dust:

Rosa that is such a pain that you have to get up and drink when you might not actually have transfer that day. 

How much water does it take to have a nearly full bladder anyway? I'm really not looking forward to that bit, I never leave home without making sure my bladder is empty :lol:


----------



## rosababy

They say 6-8 cups or something like that. My other paper said the ounces, so I did about in the middle. I was so full that I was close to tears and couldn't stand up straight that the nurse said to empty a little or they wouldn't be able to get the speculum in. :haha: I said gladly. After that the doc was like it's still pretty full, and that I didn't need to be that full for the real transfer. So I'll probably drink the least amount this time.


----------



## africaqueen

CanAmFam- Happy Thanksgiving to you and i truly hope that your next cycle works out well for you x

Hope- I dont need a full bladder as its a internal scan as far as im aware. My clinic does not use US for EC either so no need for a full bladder then i assume? il have to ask. x

Rosa and Tinks- Hope your still feeling fine x

ST- Wishing you tons of luck for tomorrow! this time tomorrow u are pupo! x

Well iv had another tearful day. Just trying to settle down a bit an watch Xfactor now with dh. Had a nice meal and having my donut now which is lovely as has coconut cream filling! nom nom. Tonights jabs went well. Only felt a little pinch with left sided jab which was my burserlin. The menopur didnt hurt one bit xxx


----------



## Traskey

ST, good luck for tomorrow morning. Looks like you'll have an early start to get there. 

CanAmFam, happy thanksgiving for you. I'm glad that you don't have to wait too long to have another try at ICSI. 

:hug: for everyone else, Tinks, Zowiey, Rosa, Doodar, AQ, Chris, Hope, Princess, Delly, Pet,


----------



## Kelly9

Just a quick note im in the hospital with a possible pulmonary embolism. Or blood clot to the Lungs. They're running more tests so I don't know a whole lot. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## rosababy

oh my gosh, Kelly! I hope you're okay! :hugs: What caused this??


----------



## Kelly9

I have class 3 ohss and blood clots are a side affect of ivf. I'm now being transferred to another hospital where the fertility specialist is for my clinic. I'm going to have some sort of ventilation test to check for a clot and an u/s of my heart likely. If hose show nothing they're going to disuse the risks of doing a lung ct but I don't think I'll be opting for that test due to the radiation. Maybe I'll be lucky and find out if I have 1 or 2 beanies growing. I know they can't see much at just over 4 weeks but theyd be able to see a sac I would think. Updates will be in my journal cause I don't want to kill my phone battery


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh my goodness kelly. Hope everything is ok. X

AQ. Good point, think my clinic is internal scan too and that means empty bladder. Fingers crossed! Glad your jabbies were ok last night, I did left side and it stung but didn't really hurt.


----------



## Tinks85

Oh Kelly, I really hope you feel better soon. AT they are moving you to where the specialist is as well. Good luck for all your tests :hugs::hugs::hugs:

On the phone yesterday they told me to bring with me a 500ml bottle of water and to start drinking it when they call on Monday morning :thumbup: Had to had an empty bladder for EC.

Feeling better agin today. Diddn't sleep well though, cant get the image of our 3 embies in a dish out o my head. I want to know how they are :growlmad: I know this my sound weird but we sort of leave a part of us with them and have to put so much faith in to them to do the their best for our could be babies. I am finding that hard :nope::nope:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink. You are so right, I hadn't really thought about that before, that our future family is in their hands. I am sure they are looking after your little embies well and they will be returned safely to you really soon x


----------



## Traskey

Kelly, so sorry to hear that you are in hospital :( I am wishing you all the best and keep up with you in your journal as usual. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- Hope you get well soon and that all is fine with your pregnancy x

Hi to everyone else 

Il be on again later. Been rushing round doing my chores, dh in work so im off to church for harvest festival and then im going to have a lazy afternoon  xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hi Just popping on to say Kelly really hope your ok, sounds very worrying! Keep us posted hunny. :hugs::hugs:

ST good luck for today!!

Big hellos and hugs to everyone else.

I'll pop back later! Off to the sales office to pick kitchen cupboards for new house!! Speak Later xx


----------



## loopylew2

Kelly fingers crossed its the best case scenario for you... xxx 

Camamfam sorry to hear your news... you have been blessed with a fairy grandmother what a wonderful thing she has done... best of luck for future cycles...

ST how are you??

lou


----------



## rosababy

Haven't read anything in here yet, but a friend irl sent me this on fb:

There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better. I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books but because I have struggled and toiled for this child. I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed. I have endured and planned over and over again. Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams. I will notice everything about my child. I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me. I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see. Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love. I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain. I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall. I have prevailed.I have succeeded. I have won. So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs. I listen. And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes. I have learned to appreciate life. Yes I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## katcarrot

Hi girls,
I haven't been on here for a while. Just want to wish you all good luck. Will be going through ICSI soon. Baby dust to all of the girls still going for it! It will happen! 

Rosababy, that is beautiful and so true. Of course we will be better mums. People who have it easy, have no patience or time to appreciate little things. We will. And this will make us all wonderful parents.

I have a friend who is still TTC, will send this to her))


----------



## rosababy

Kelly, thinking of you. :hugs: I hope everything is going good.

Quiet in here today! It's so gorgeous again here. I'm sitting on our porch, enjoying the sunshine and cool breeze. :coolio: 

My progesterone shot was a breeze last night! No blood, no burning, no tears! i iced the area first, warmed up the oil in my hand for a while, and heated it afterwards. I felt the needle go in, a little prick, but it wasn't too bad. After that initial prick, I felt nothing. :thumbup: My dh was so proud of himself! :haha:

Tonight starts the suppositories, and tomorrow I start them twice a day. I was sobbing in church today, and my dh was like how's that progesterone treating you? :gun: Funny, hun.


----------



## Tinks85

Rosa - That has just made me :cry::cry::cry: So many true words :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

rosababy said:


> Haven't read anything in here yet, but a friend irl sent me this on fb:
> 
> There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better. I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books but because I have struggled and toiled for this child. I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed. I have endured and planned over and over again. Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams. I will notice everything about my child. I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me. I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see. Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love. I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain. I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall. I have prevailed.I have succeeded. I have won. So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs. I listen. And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes. I have learned to appreciate life. Yes I will be a wonderful mother.

That's lovely Rosa :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa that was beautiful thank you for sharing. 

Sounds like you're becoming even more pro at those shots. Sorry to hear theP is making you tearful though. 

Has been quiet here to day, has anyone heard from ST?


----------



## Chris77

rosa, that was beautiful!!

It's beautiful here today too...although it feels like summer!


----------



## Tinks85

Rosa - Are you having injections for progesterone? I am have just been given pesseries, started them this morning. They just look and feel like soap, very weird things.

Hope - No word from ST, hope everything has gone ok and she is PUPO as we type :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Tinks, I'm doing suppositories too.


----------



## rosababy

I get to do progesterone shots AND suppositories. :wacko: I'll have so much progesterone! Suppositories start tonight, once tonight, and then twice starting tomorrow. Does anyone else have to take them in the morning? Do I have to lie down for a while afterwards? Because I have 2 to put in in the morning and the evening and the nurse said to put them in 30 minutes apart. Do I really have to get up an hour earlier just to put these darn things in?! :gun: That's so not cool.


----------



## Chris77

I'm not sure Rosa. I just put mine in at night. I think maybe just put it in maybe 20 minutes or so before you have to get up?


----------



## zowiey

Hey ladies,

Kelly, Oh my gosh you poor thing, I really wish you lots of love and a speedy recovery :hugs:

ST, hope today went well for you? Sending lots of :dust:

Tinks, good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Trask, doodar and Chris, how are you doing? Hope you're all holding up ok? :hugs:

Afm, I've given up all hope of a positive result, I literally have no symptoms, but the usual heavy feeling I get before af. I know in my heart this hasn't worked, I'm heartbroken. I know I shouldn't give up yet, but I have. I can't bring myself to test, don't want it confirming quite yet. I knew this would be hard, just didn't prepare for just quite how hard. We're looking at if we can afford another cycle, and maybe look at egg donation if thats a possibility. 
I just want one baby. Not 2 or 5, just one. :cry:

Sorry to bring the thread down, I wish you all lots of love and luck
xxxxx


----------



## Chris77

Aww Zowiey :hugs:....you don't know that yet hun, just hang on. So many women have been shocked when it worked when they were SO SURE that it hadn't!
When is your BETA?


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Chris :hugs: My Beta's on Thursday. But I think I will have started my period by then. I know I can't be sure, and should still have a little hope, but I just have this feeling, I can't explain it, I just know. 

xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Aww, Z. Like Chris said so many women are convinced they're out and they they get their bfp. You're not out yet. Hang in there, girl. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sometimes we just know our bodies. I really hope that it isn't the case for you hun. :hugs: But I also feel like this isn't my month either.


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- That was beautiful and brought tears to my eyes as my mum and dad ttc for 10yrs before they had me and as well as myself going through these emotions my mum did too and it could of been written for her x

Zowiey- Hun, please try think positive. with both my previous pregnancies i had the heavy af feeling and cramps and was convinced i was not pregnant but i was, so please dont start getting down. Wait till OTD and see what happens! only a handful of women get symptoms so early on! ;-) x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Had my 5th stimms shot tonight so getting there! feel bit bloated but got no twinges or anything today so hope the meds are doing their job. All will be revealed on fri's scan an i pray they have worked xxx


----------



## zowiey

Oh Chris, well I sincerely hope you are wrong :hugs:

Thanks Rosa :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Chris- Hope your instinct is wrong too and that you get that BFP x


----------



## Tinks85

Rosa - I am doing one 400mg in the morning and one 400mg at night. Dont worry about laying down. I poped mine in this morning just before getting ready so was on my feet for about 30 minutes afterwards and it was fine. You get a little discharge but they stay up and I think disolve pretty quick :thumbup: 

Zowie - I am sorry you are feeling like you are out but please stay strong, you have done so well so far. So many women do not get any symptoms. You are far from out hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Tinks85 said:


> Rosa - I am doing one 400mg in the morning and one 400mg at night. Dont worry about laying down. I poped mine in this morning just before getting ready so was on my feet for about 30 minutes afterwards and it was fine. You get a little discharge *but they stay up* and I think disolve pretty quick :thumbup:

I put one in the other morning, and sneezed literally seconds after putting it in, and it shot out!! I was on my own, but couldn't help but laugh :haha: I make sure I push those buggers up extra high now!!

xxxx


----------



## Chris77

zowiey said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> Rosa - I am doing one 400mg in the morning and one 400mg at night. Dont worry about laying down. I poped mine in this morning just before getting ready so was on my feet for about 30 minutes afterwards and it was fine. You get a little discharge *but they stay up* and I think disolve pretty quick :thumbup:
> 
> I put one in the other morning, and sneezed literally seconds after putting it in, and it shot out!! I was on my own, but couldn't help but laugh :haha: I make sure I push those buggers up extra high now!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

:rofl: I'm sorry I don't mean to laugh but that's really funny and totally something I would do!


----------



## Doodar

Zowiey and chris I just want to send you both huge hugs. It's such hard slog!! I totally understand what ur both going through! Xxxx

Aq glad stimms going well, sounds like those ovaries are doing there thing!

Rosa I have to pop two up in the morning and two in the evening, my clinic told me to lie down for 30 mins after! Would be a bit of a pain for you though if u have to do them 30 apart too x


----------



## Doodar

zowiey said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> Rosa - I am doing one 400mg in the morning and one 400mg at night. Dont worry about laying down. I poped mine in this morning just before getting ready so was on my feet for about 30 minutes afterwards and it was fine. You get a little discharge *but they stay up* and I think disolve pretty quick :thumbup:
> 
> I put one in the other morning, and sneezed literally seconds after putting it in, and it shot out!! I was on my own, but couldn't help but laugh :haha: I make sure I push those buggers up extra high now!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I've managed to push mine out doing a no2 twice!! Oh the joys!!


----------



## rosababy

zowiey said:


> I put one in the other morning, and sneezed literally seconds after putting it in, and it shot out!! I was on my own, but couldn't help but laugh :haha: I make sure I push those buggers up extra high now!!

:rofl: :rofl: That's hysterical! That would SO happen to me.


----------



## zowiey

Doodar said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> Rosa - I am doing one 400mg in the morning and one 400mg at night. Dont worry about laying down. I poped mine in this morning just before getting ready so was on my feet for about 30 minutes afterwards and it was fine. You get a little discharge *but they stay up* and I think disolve pretty quick :thumbup:
> 
> I put one in the other morning, and sneezed literally seconds after putting it in, and it shot out!! I was on my own, but couldn't help but laugh :haha: I make sure I push those buggers up extra high now!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I've managed to push mine out doing a no2 twice!! Oh the joys!!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: I wish I could do a no:2........ If anyone sees my dignity wondering around, please point it back in my direction......!


----------



## rosababy

Doodar said:


> Rosa I have to pop two up in the morning and two in the evening, my clinic told me to lie down for 30 mins after! Would be a bit of a pain for you though if u have to do them 30 apart too x

Totally. If I don't have to lie down, it's not such a big deal. I can just put one in as soon as I'm out of the shower and one in before I leave. Annoying, yes, but at least I don't have to get up early. From what I understand, it makes you tired, and I'm already NOT a morning person. :sleep:



Tinks85 said:


> Rosa - I am doing one 400mg in the morning and one 400mg at night. Dont worry about laying down. I poped mine in this morning just before getting ready so was on my feet for about 30 minutes afterwards and it was fine. You get a little discharge but they stay up and I think disolve pretty quick :thumbup:

Good to know. The nurse didn't actually say I had to lie down, just that I should put them 30 minutes apart. :shrug: I'll ask again when I go in for the transfer. 

So this is an odd question, but do you just put it in as far as your finger will reach? I'm so uncomfortable with putting anything up there. :blush: I've never checked my cervix, I don't use tampons (very very embarrassing for me to admit that :blush: please don't judge), so that may explain why I'm so wary of this process. With that said, I've had enough dildo cams and other things up there lately, that this should be no problem, right? :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Haha, worried about mine popping out now :haha::haha::haha:

Zowie I think all our dignitys are keeping each other company :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Rosa - Just push it up as far as it will go. If you squat you may find it easier :thumbup:


----------



## Tinks85

Rosa - Good luck for you report tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you and cant wait to hear your news :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

zowiey said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> Rosa - I am doing one 400mg in the morning and one 400mg at night. Dont worry about laying down. I poped mine in this morning just before getting ready so was on my feet for about 30 minutes afterwards and it was fine. You get a little discharge *but they stay up* and I think disolve pretty quick :thumbup:
> 
> I put one in the other morning, and sneezed literally seconds after putting it in, and it shot out!! I was on my own, but couldn't help but laugh :haha: I make sure I push those buggers up extra high now!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I've managed to push mine out doing a no2 twice!! Oh the joys!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I wish I could do a no:2........ If anyone sees my dignity wondering around, please point it back in my direction......!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

If it makes you feel any better.....I wish I could do a no 2 too. :rofl:


----------



## Doodar

I'm on the fybogel!!! It's bloody revolting,but I was struggling so much I just had to do something!

Zowiey I think my dignity has gone for a wonder too!

Chirs when is OTD for you?


----------



## Chris77

Testing date? Probably Friday.


----------



## Doodar

Oooh same day as me eeek!! Friday is gonna be a good day!! Isnt it!! PMA PMA PMA!!!


----------



## Chris77

Very nerve wracking! :argh:


----------



## africaqueen

LMAO at your girls and your pessarie problems! haha.
The things we do to be mums eh? something to remind our children of when they are stroppy teens! haha xxx


----------



## Chris77

We'll just have to show our children our bill from the fertility clinic. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Doodar

I know it is, normally I'm wishing the days away so I can poas. This time I want them to drag coz I really dont want to know if its a negative! its heartbreaking!! Even if its positive I'm gonna find it very hard to remain positive about that too!! cant win!!


----------



## Chris77

I absolutely hear ya, Doodar!


----------



## Doodar

Chris77 said:


> We'll just have to show our children our bill from the fertility clinic. :rofl: :rofl:

:haha: Million dollar baby!!


----------



## Chris77

Not very far off! :rofl:


----------



## PetLuvR86

zowiey said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Kelly, Oh my gosh you poor thing, I really wish you lots of love and a speedy recovery :hugs:
> 
> ST, hope today went well for you? Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> Tinks, good luck for tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Trask, doodar and Chris, how are you doing? Hope you're all holding up ok? :hugs:
> 
> Afm, I've given up all hope of a positive result, I literally have no symptoms, but the usual heavy feeling I get before af. I know in my heart this hasn't worked, I'm heartbroken. I know I shouldn't give up yet, but I have. I can't bring myself to test, don't want it confirming quite yet. I knew this would be hard, just didn't prepare for just quite how hard. We're looking at if we can afford another cycle, and maybe look at egg donation if thats a possibility.
> I just want one baby. Not 2 or 5, just one. :cry:
> 
> Sorry to bring the thread down, I wish you all lots of love and luck
> xxxxx

Keep thinking positive hun! I know it is hard, but I think that when we think negative all the time, it actually makes things worse because then we stress out and stress affects our bodies. I know it's easier said than done because I can be a pessimist 99.9% of the time, but NEVER give up! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> Pet- How are u doing hun? are you stimming yet? iv lost track. lol xxx

Hey dear! I have my suppression check on the 12th and then if all is well, I will start stimming on the 14th. :happydance: I just want to get this ball rolling! haha How are you love? :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> Evening all!
> Sound like some of us have had nice relaxing/lazy days! I'm also in front of the TV!
> Tinks-don't worry about takeaways, I have been less healthy after ec, than I was before, I don't know why! DH is making steak and homemade chips, and oh god he has jus come in with a cheesecake!! damm it!
> 
> AQ-glad stimming is going well! I love iced do-nuts but krispy cremes in particular! It's so annoying as no where near me sells them!
> 
> Rosa-Happy B day to your DH! :cake: enjoy your meal! How annoying about the clinic not ringing you! My clinic said to me that I can have a wee before i leave and then sip water on the way so by the time I get there my bladder will be almost full. Maybe you could do that? though I suppose it depends on journey time! it doesn't take much water to fill my bladder tho!!x
> 
> Evening to everyone else! trask, doodar, loopy, pet, princess if your about!
> 
> AFM-transfer at 8.15 am so early start! can't believe I will soon be pupo how strange! I don't think we have ever got this far before (an embryo in me!)! a strange feeling...
> Thanks everyone on the advice about resting/ not resting. I think I will go to my mum's bday meal! I can still rest all day and then I will just be sitting on a chair or sofa. At least no one can ask me to help with anything!xx

Hey dear! How did your transfer go? :happydance: They say you have to have your bladder full and whatnot, what was that like for you? Can't wait to see how it went! :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello all!
Sorry only just got on here after the Et I slept then went to my mums, just got back!
Well ET went fine, 1 super blasto transferred:)
3 made it to blasto in the end and they said we could freeze the other two! however....regretably we decided not to. I'm so sorry to everyone who wanted them and didn't get them (i said this to DH) and we get them and couldn't keep them, I feel bad. The reason being we can't afford an FET, we really really can't...we could just about afford to egg share again so that is what we will do if this time doesn't work. We literally have no savings, no one who can lend us any, nothing. I was very upset and wanted to say yes but DH wouldn't let me. Bit cross at him but I know we can't afford it and there is no point freezing them if we won't ever use them. (Though my thinking was we might need them one day!)Plus we have to pay to have them frozen and storage etc. So 2 top quality blasts were left behind....I hope we don't live to regret it.:nope:
I'm sorry if the above annoys anyone, it's upset me!

Strange to be pupo....don't know what I feel. mainly just terrified of it not working. I do have PMA though! listening to my zita west cd helped, and I'm pleased I got a pic to look at too!

Sorry no personals i will catch up properly in the morning.:sleep:

Other than-Kelly-I really hope you get better soon and some answers too! all sounds very scary and really not nice.:hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> Hello all!
> Sorry only just got on here after the Et I slept then went to my mums, just got back!
> Well ET went fine, 1 super blasto transferred:)
> 3 made it to blasto in the end and they said we could freeze the other two! however....regretably we decided not to. I'm so sorry to everyone who wanted them and didn't get them (i said this to DH) and we get them and couldn't keep them, I feel bad. The reason being we can't afford an FET, we really really can't...we could just about afford to egg share again so that is what we will do if this time doesn't work. We literally have no savings, no one who can lend us any, nothing. I was very upset and wanted to say yes but DH wouldn't let me. Bit cross at him but I know we can't afford it and there is no point freezing them if we won't ever use them. (Though my thinking was we might need them one day!)Plus we have to pay to have them frozen and storage etc. So 2 top quality blasts were left behind....I hope we don't live to regret it.:nope:
> I'm sorry if the above annoys anyone, it's upset me!
> 
> Strange to be pupo....don't know what I feel. mainly just terrified of it not working. I do have PMA though! listening to my zita west cd helped, and I'm pleased I got a pic to look at too!
> 
> Sorry no personals i will catch up properly in the morning.:sleep:
> 
> Other than-Kelly-I really hope you get better soon and some answers too! all sounds very scary and really not nice.:hugs:

Glad to hear you are doing okay! I think it's a personal decision about keeping the extra embies for freezing so do not feel bad. Everyone has the right to what they want to do! Get some rest love! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

ST, don't feel bad. Everyone has to do what is right for them. IVF's and FET's are incredibly expensive. Get some rest hunni!


----------



## rosababy

Tinks85 said:


> Rosa - Good luck for you report tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you and cant wait to hear your news :thumbup:

Thanks, you too. You'll be pupo by the time I wake up tomorrow! Very much looking forward to seeing how my emby babies are doing. I hope they're doing well. 

ST, do not feel bad. It's a personal decision, and freezing is very expensive. PUPO!!! I hope it gets nice and comfy in there! :thumbup:

Afm, making a DELICIOUS recipe now...a brand new one. Here's the jist: thin chicken breasts with a spreadable swiss cheese (laughing cow, for those of you who are familiar), garlic powder, salt, pepper, roasted red pepper, sauteed portobello mushroom slices, basil leaves, chicken rolled up, baked, and topped with a tomato bisque/sour cream topping. Can't WAIT!!! Then, I'm making oatmeal cookies. Some plain, some with chocolate chips, some with butterscotch chips. Looking for a cooking emoticon...bummer. :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Congrats for being pupo and i understand your reasons for not freezing as it would be torture for you to think of those lil frosties and the fact u cant afford to use them. I am hoping you wont need them anyway ;-) good luck and hope 2ww goes fast. When is your OTD? x

Rosa- That recipe sounds lush! i love laughing cow cheese! might give it a go  glad to see u are keeping yourself busy and hope ur feeling ok x

Pet- Good luck for your scan on the 12th! hope all is good and you can start stimming on the 14th. It starts going fast once stimming starts! i have my 1st follies scan this fri and i cant wait to see how many i have but im nervous too. x

Hi to Tinks, Traskey and all the gang. I am feeling shattered and bloated so im off to bed. Nite all xxx


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> ST- Congrats for being pupo and i understand your reasons for not freezing as it would be torture for you to think of those lil frosties and the fact u cant afford to use them. I am hoping you wont need them anyway ;-) good luck and hope 2ww goes fast. When is your OTD? x
> 
> Rosa- That recipe sounds lush! i love laughing cow cheese! might give it a go  glad to see u are keeping yourself busy and hope ur feeling ok x
> 
> Pet- Good luck for your scan on the 12th! hope all is good and you can start stimming on the 14th. It starts going fast once stimming starts! i have my 1st follies scan this fri and i cant wait to see how many i have but im nervous too. x
> 
> Hi to Tinks, Traskey and all the gang. I am feeling shattered and bloated so im off to bed. Nite all xxx

Okay good! :happydance: I hope your scan goes well! I can't wait to hear how many follies you have growing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Chris and Zoe please stay positive, just remember it ain't over until the fat lady sings :dust:

Rosa, I'm going to have to do p suppositories in the am then the pm. Apparently they're absorbed within 20 minutes so any that comes back out after that is just the stuff the bullet is made of. Top tips are to wear a panty liner as when the bullet stuff comes back out it's messy. Also my friend said to try and sit/lie still for the first 20-30 minutes, she said the day she popped it in then got ready for work the thing pretty much exploded and made a mes of everything she was wearing on her bottom half


----------



## ~Hope~

rosababy said:


> So this is an odd question, but do you just put it in as far as your finger will reach? I'm so uncomfortable with putting anything up there. :blush: I've never checked my cervix, I don't use tampons (very very embarrassing for me to admit that :blush: please don't judge), so that may explain why I'm so wary of this process. With that said, I've had enough dildo cams and other things up there lately, that this should be no problem, right? :haha:

 Just wanted to say no judging here because I'm exactly the same as you!:flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

ST you're PUPO :dance: sorry you didn't get to keep your frosties but it sounds like you did the right thing for you and you can focus all of your PMA on the one you have on board :dance:

Afm still feeling tired and my tummy feels a little uncomfortable so I'm staying home again today. Will just work from here if I can ever get my stupid laptop to connect together office network!

Tink and rosa good luck for today!


----------



## loopylew2

:happydance:Yay ST on being PUPO, no judging here, we all do what we can with what we have and hope for the best!!..:hugs:

Good luck Tinks and Rosa for today..

Chris and Zowiey i have my fingers crossed for you... please try and remain positive... like Hope said the fat lady aint singing yet...:dust:

Hi to Trask Pet and i really seem to have mislaid my brain this am as i cant remember any more names.... :dust: to all

afm did my weekly shop this am and normally gallop round the aisles. I started off normally.. soon stopped that though.!!. i could feel my ovaries when i was walking...!! how weird.. not painful just there and a tiny bit uncomfortable... considering im only expected to get 7 follies i wasnt expecting any difference in how id feel...!!

lou


----------



## Traskey

ST, congratulations on being PUPO!! Sorry you couldn't afford to freeze the blasties. 

Tinks and Rosa, wishing you all the best today.

Lou, feeling your ovaries will get more and more obvious as the days progress.

Agree on the pantyliner, the waxy bit gets messy :(

Chris, Zowiey, I'm really hoping that you aren't out :hugs:

Hope, Delly, Pet, sure i've missed people *brain dead*

AFM, awful temps, period pain and a negative frer today so i'm out. I'll do my official test when required but not expecting anything. Will keep up with how you are all doing though :hug:


----------



## schoolteacher

Trask all I can say is I really hope you are wrong......:af:

When is otd? :hugs: 
AQ-glad stimms is continuing well, bet you can't wait til friday! my otd is the 18th so a week tommorrow, however there is no way i'm testing before having to go to work in case of bfn so I think I will poas on sunday. They don't do betas at my clinic.

Hope-hello! sounds like a good idea staying at home! I'm back at work tommorrow and dreading it! stimming going well i hope! when is your first scan?x

Loopy-It was effort to walk for me by the time it got to ET! it's very weird to be able to 'feel' your ovaries isn't it! I mentioned it to a couple of friends but i don't think they really understood! Unless you have ivf or get ov pains you wouldn't I guess. Do you have a scan soon?

Rosa- that chicken sounds yummy, I love doing chicken stuffed with cheese and other stuff like spinach of chorizo and wrapping in bacon or ham with more cheese on top! (I love cheese!) Looking forward to hearing some good news from you later! xxxxx

Hi pet, bet your counting down the days!

Princess where ru?

Is there an update in Kelly's journal? don't normally look in journals (hard enough keeping up here, lol!) but will have a look in a min, hope she is ok.

Zowie and Chris-how you doing, hang in there i feel for you both-and Trask. To feel you are out must be awful. I pray :af:
stays away. xx


----------



## Doodar

Erm! I accidently poas!! 7dp5dt /12DPO!! What do we think? Trask I am so sorry hunny. I feel awful for posting this! Please dont give up hope just yet! your only 6dp5dt.:hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Wow! Congrats! You must be over the moon?

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- OMG!! You are naughty for testing early but by now the HCG will be out of your system so thats a BFP!!!!!!:bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
I will keep my fingers crossed for fri but its only gonna be stronger by then:winkwink: You must be on cloud nine x

Traskey- Please dont lose hope. Some women produce more hcg than others and show positive earlier. Wait till your OTD and test again. Fingers crossed you get that BFP x

ST- My clinic dont do a beta either. So il probs poas around 10 days after transfer as im sooo impatient! lol. Good luck x

Rosa and Tinks- Good luck girls x

Hope- Your follies scan is fri too isnt it? x

Hi to Pet, Canamfam, Nici, Princess, Kelly, Zowiey, Chris and gang x

AFM- Day 6 of stimming today! going so fast! my tummy looks slightly swollen today and i have lil achey pains either side but nothing dramatic. I am sooo excited to see how many follies i have on Fri! xxx


----------



## Doodar

Thanks guys. I know its early days and I've still such a long way to go! I'm so scared! It's hard to be happy when you've been here so many times before, only to have it snatched away again, but I have to be grateful I have a chance and hopefully with all the extra meds this little bean will stick this time!!

ST congrats on being pupo hunny :thumbup: hope your resting lots.


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Doodar i know exactly how you feel.
I lost our 2 babies last yr and my tubes so i must admit, intill i see our baby in my womb moving around with a heartbeat i wont be able to feel truly happy.
You can feel cautiously happy tho ;-) good luck for OTD and then will your clinic book you in for a 7wk scan? apparantly my clinic books in for a scan a wk after OTD to check that sac in correct place but not sure if all clinics do this xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

traskey don't count yourself out just yet, when is OTD? I'm keeping fingers tightly crossed. 

Stimming is going ok, my scan is on Friday, not really feeling my ovaries just yet so I hope its working! I took over menopur mixing last night and it might have been beginners luck but they mixed like a dream and didn't leave anything behind! dH is still doing sterling job with my jabs though :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar you crack me up, I love that you accidentally peed on two sticks :lol: congratulations!

Yep AQ we both scan on Friday! You're two days ahead of me on stimms to hopefully I'll start to feel something wed/thurs :thumbup:

Our clinic doesn't do beta or in house testing, you just poas at home and then ring them up with the result!


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- I cant really feel my ovaries either. I have had a few lil twinges but nothing major. What time is your scan on Fri? Mine is 8.15 which im glad about as i am so excited! lol xxx


----------



## rosababy

only scanned, haven't read, but DOODAR!!!!!!!!! :headspin: :dance: :yipee:

OMG!!!!! Congrats!!!

Just got up ladies, drinking water and waiting for the phone to call to see how my emby babies are. :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Doodar! So happy for you hunni! :happydance:


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ mines at 9. I agree the earlier the better!

Rosa im excited to hear about your call!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Guys!!! I think it's starting to sink in! :happydance::happydance:

You are all so amazing!! and I wish every single one of you all the best for your up coming cycles. I wish I could grant you all your dreams come true!! Love you all and your support has been amazing :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Doodar said:


> Thanks Guys!!! I think it's starting to sink in! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> You are all so amazing!! and I wish every single one of you all the best for your up coming cycles. I wish I could grant you all your dreams come true!! Love you all and your support has been amazing :hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Good luck for your call! il be checking on an off to see how u and Tinks get on xxx


----------



## loopylew2

:happydance:Way to go Doodar.....!! that is an awesome looking test.... super mega congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rosababy

~Hope~ said:


> AQ mines at 9. I agree the earlier the better!
> 
> Rosa im excited to hear about your call!

You and me both, sister. :wacko: Stilllllll waiting. :coffee:


----------



## Traskey

Doodar said:


> Thanks Guys!!! I think it's starting to sink in! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> You are all so amazing!! and I wish every single one of you all the best for your up coming cycles. I wish I could grant you all your dreams come true!! Love you all and your support has been amazing :hugs:

Doodar!!!!!!! 

I am SO pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!

That's fantastic news, you absolutely deserve it :wohoo:


----------



## Tinks85

Doodar :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you, congrats hun.

Traskey, sorry about the BFN but it is really soon yet, there is still time. I know it must be gutting to see all the same :hugs::hugs::hugs:

ST - Congrats on being PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Rosa - Whats your news???

Hi - Hope, AQ, Zowie, Chris, Pet, Lou, Pincess and the rest of the gang.

AFM - I am going to be naughty and just copy and paste from my journal :blush:

Great news :happydance::happydance::happydance: ALL 3 embies were graded the highest quality.

I am now PUPO with 1 and the other 2 are in the freezer :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I dont want to scare the ladies still to have transfer, I was assured this was not normal and I could tell by the Dr face :dohh:

Oh my did transfer hurt :nope: My cervix was all inflamed and sore from egg collection and he could not get the catherter through it, although he had severel attempts. He then had to grab my cervix with forcep type things and force it in, ouch does not cover it. I was almost of the bed and getting clammy and sicky. I am now bleeding quite a lot also but the Dr did warn my I would as all my cervix has been scratched :nope::nope: 

DH face was a picture, he was as white as sheet.

But we got to see the little embie go in on the screen and could see it right where it should be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## loopylew2

Oh my Tinks..!! :cry: That does sound extremely traumatic.. i hope your not in too much pain now, but on the brighter side you are PUPO..... :happydance: congrulations...:happydance:

lou


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh my Tinks you poor thing, that sounds horrendous! But on the upside you are PUPO and you have frosties :dance: now go put your feet up :thumbup:

Rosa any news??


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Congrats on being pupo and if all this goes to plan the transfer pain will pail into history after childbirth... lol. Joking aside i am sorry it was traumatic for you :-(
Had you had a mock transfer before this? Iv had a mock which i didnt feel at all but obviously after there has been a needle passing through there for EC this may alter. I have in my notes to have gas an air on standby anyway which they even had at the mock transfer! lol. You rest up now and when is your OTD? x

Rosa- Any news?? x

AFM- I have been shopping in Liverpool and bought a gravy boat and some bath scrunchies of all things! just trying to fill my time as all im doing now is waiting for EC and ET and then after the 2ww im returning to work on a part time basis hopefully and then go full time in the new year as the days are long since my mum died and i need distraction from my sadness to be honest. Hoping that a pregnancy will be doing that too obviously  xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks girls, I am ok now, a little tender and bleeding but fine.

AQ - I would not had sadi not to some gas and air :haha: How soft am I??? The nurse said it is just meant to be like a smear test, I normally have no problem what so ever with smears, no pain at all. Good for you having some retail therapy :thumbup: I can understand you needing to keep busy, I am sure in about 9 months times you will have your hands full :thumbup:

I have been on google, naughty I know and apparently having a bad transfer can affect your chances as the embryo is in the catherter for too long :shrug::shrug::shrug: I am really worried now :nope::nope:

Also girls have you heard about eating pineapple from the day of transfer? There was a thread started about it, I saw it yesterday. Apparently eating 1/5 of a fresh pineapple a day from the day of transfer for 5 days helps implantation. You have to eat the core though, which is tough but doable. I have just tucked in to my 1st 5th :haha: Might not do anything but got nothing to lose.


----------



## rosababy

Tinks, I'm sure the cathedar thing didn't mess anything up. :thumbup: PUPO!! So glad for you. Sorry to hear how painful it was...Ouch. Not cool.



~Hope~ said:


> Rosa, I'm going to have to do p suppositories in the am then the pm. Apparently they're absorbed within 20 minutes so any that comes back out after that is just the stuff the bullet is made of. Top tips are to wear a panty liner as when the bullet stuff comes back out it's messy. Also my friend said to try and sit/lie still for the first 20-30 minutes, she said the day she popped it in then got ready for work the thing pretty much exploded and made a mes of everything she was wearing on her bottom half

Good to know. I got some panty liners, and haven't had much of a mess yet. Some interesting colors, though! I have 2 in there, so it's mixed to make a nice purple color. :haha: Yikes...your friend's story sounds awful! Can you imagine if you were at work and had no clean clothes?! :wacko:



~Hope~ said:


> Just wanted to say no judging here because I'm exactly the same as you!:flower:

Thanks. :kiss:

Lou, isn't it weird to feel your ovaries? :wacko: Means it's working, though! :thumbup:

Traskey, you are def not out yet. I'm sorry you're feeling so down. I imagine that temps are all messed up with cycles like these, so they're probably not reliable. Chin up. :hugs: :kiss:

AQ, glad stims is going well! Don't forget that these follies grow so fast towards the end. 

Hope, like I just said, the follies grow so fast towards the end. I didn't feel much until the last few days. Good for you for mixing! It takes forever!


Afm, I'm pupo with twins! :dance: I went in totally thinking they would call at any time to tell me it would be Wednesday. Never called. Got to the clinic, and they said we're not sure yet, wait here. So I waited. And waited. And waited. :hissy: I HAD TO PEE!!!! Doc called me back...6 were mature, 5 fertilized and only 2 made it to day 3. :sad2: I immediately started crying. Doc said it's totally fine. They are A/B quality, which made me feel worse. We put both in. Dh is pretty pumped and trying his darndest to make me feel positive, but I can't help but being disappointed. I'm glad we put 2 in. No totsicles. 

So now I'm freaking out because I didn't plan on having to take tomorrow off, so I have no sub, no sub plans, no nothing. Scrambling around looking for a sub, and trying to relax at the same time. Feet are up, pillow under the laptop, and trying to think positive thoughts. I think I"ll put zita west on and take a nap.


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa you're PUPO with twins! Way to go honey :dance: sounds like you had a bit of a nightmare morning too, nothing worse than really needing to pee! Hope find a sub real soon so you can chill. 

Tinks I've read that pineapple tip, my friend said to drink pineapple juice while stimming, she did and had two successful cycles. I'm not a fan of pineapple though, I'm trying to drink pineapple and mango smoothies but they don't taste too great :lol:

So glad I stayed home today, switched my laptop off at 5 and fell straight asleep on the sofa!


----------



## Tinks85

Rosa - PUPO with twins :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Sorry about all the confusion of today but remember to keep PMA :thumbup:

Hope - Do you feel better for your sleep????


----------



## ~Hope~

Didn't when I woke up - hate that groggy foggy feeling - but i do now I'm fed and watered :thumbup:


----------



## PetLuvR86

~Hope~ said:


> Chris and Zoe please stay positive, just remember it ain't over until the fat lady sings :dust:
> 
> Rosa, I'm going to have to do p suppositories in the am then the pm. Apparently they're absorbed within 20 minutes so any that comes back out after that is just the stuff the bullet is made of. Top tips are to wear a panty liner as when the bullet stuff comes back out it's messy. Also my friend said to try and sit/lie still for the first 20-30 minutes, she said the day she popped it in then got ready for work the thing pretty much exploded and made a mes of everything she was wearing on her bottom half

DEFINITELY wear panty liners or else you will have a lot of ruined undies...trust me, I know! :thumbup:


----------



## PetLuvR86

loopylew2 said:


> :happydance:Yay ST on being PUPO, no judging here, we all do what we can with what we have and hope for the best!!..:hugs:
> 
> Good luck Tinks and Rosa for today..
> 
> Chris and Zowiey i have my fingers crossed for you... please try and remain positive... like Hope said the fat lady aint singing yet...:dust:
> 
> Hi to Trask Pet and i really seem to have mislaid my brain this am as i cant remember any more names.... :dust: to all
> 
> afm did my weekly shop this am and normally gallop round the aisles. I started off normally.. soon stopped that though.!!. i could feel my ovaries when i was walking...!! how weird.. not painful just there and a tiny bit uncomfortable... considering im only expected to get 7 follies i wasnt expecting any difference in how id feel...!!
> 
> lou

Hey there! :flower: I am dreading the whole giant ovaries part! I hope I can still go to work and not be super uncomfortable the whole time. What are you doing to help ease the pain??? :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Traskey said:


> ST, congratulations on being PUPO!! Sorry you couldn't afford to freeze the blasties.
> 
> Tinks and Rosa, wishing you all the best today.
> 
> Lou, feeling your ovaries will get more and more obvious as the days progress.
> 
> Agree on the pantyliner, the waxy bit gets messy :(
> 
> Chris, Zowiey, I'm really hoping that you aren't out :hugs:
> 
> Hope, Delly, Pet, sure i've missed people *brain dead*
> 
> AFM, awful temps, period pain and a negative frer today so i'm out. I'll do my official test when required but not expecting anything. Will keep up with how you are all doing though :hug:

Keep that PMA missy! Just keep thinking of that :bfp: and nothing else!!!! You WILL become a momma! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> Trask all I can say is I really hope you are wrong......:af:
> 
> When is otd? :hugs:
> AQ-glad stimms is continuing well, bet you can't wait til friday! my otd is the 18th so a week tommorrow, however there is no way i'm testing before having to go to work in case of bfn so I think I will poas on sunday. They don't do betas at my clinic.
> 
> Hope-hello! sounds like a good idea staying at home! I'm back at work tommorrow and dreading it! stimming going well i hope! when is your first scan?x
> 
> Loopy-It was effort to walk for me by the time it got to ET! it's very weird to be able to 'feel' your ovaries isn't it! I mentioned it to a couple of friends but i don't think they really understood! Unless you have ivf or get ov pains you wouldn't I guess. Do you have a scan soon?
> 
> Rosa- that chicken sounds yummy, I love doing chicken stuffed with cheese and other stuff like spinach of chorizo and wrapping in bacon or ham with more cheese on top! (I love cheese!) Looking forward to hearing some good news from you later! xxxxx
> 
> Hi pet, bet your counting down the days!
> 
> Princess where ru?
> 
> Is there an update in Kelly's journal? don't normally look in journals (hard enough keeping up here, lol!) but will have a look in a min, hope she is ok.
> 
> Zowie and Chris-how you doing, hang in there i feel for you both-and Trask. To feel you are out must be awful. I pray :af:
> stays away. xx

Hey ST! I am soooooo counting down the days! :blush: I have never wanted to put a needle in me so bad! haha It will be fun to all be preggo and have a new forum so we can chat about our pregnancy adventures! Hope all is well with you hun! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Doodar said:


> Erm! I accidently poas!! 7dp5dt /12DPO!! What do we think? Trask I am so sorry hunny. I feel awful for posting this! Please dont give up hope just yet! your only 6dp5dt.:hugs:

Congrats Doodar!!! I bet you are just on :cloud9: right now! What does the 1-2 on the clearblue stick mean?? Also, what does the dp and dt mean? Yay for you dear!!! :happydance: That is definitely a :bfp:!!!


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> Doodar- OMG!! You are naughty for testing early but by now the HCG will be out of your system so thats a BFP!!!!!!:bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I will keep my fingers crossed for fri but its only gonna be stronger by then:winkwink: You must be on cloud nine x
> 
> Traskey- Please dont lose hope. Some women produce more hcg than others and show positive earlier. Wait till your OTD and test again. Fingers crossed you get that BFP x
> 
> ST- My clinic dont do a beta either. So il probs poas around 10 days after transfer as im sooo impatient! lol. Good luck x
> 
> Rosa and Tinks- Good luck girls x
> 
> Hope- Your follies scan is fri too isnt it? x
> 
> Hi to Pet, Canamfam, Nici, Princess, Kelly, Zowiey, Chris and gang x
> 
> AFM- Day 6 of stimming today! going so fast! my tummy looks slightly swollen today and i have lil achey pains either side but nothing dramatic. I am sooo excited to see how many follies i have on Fri! xxx

Yay!!! That means the stimming is working! haha I can't wait to hear how many follies you have! :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Pet, how are you doing? You know you can multi-quote in one post? Click on the little + sign in the lower right hand corner by the quote button. It'll turn to a - sign, then do that to all of the posts you'd like to quote, and then press reply. They'll all show up!


----------



## Traskey

Rosa, congratulations on 2 day 3 embies in there :wohoo: :dance: Get lots of rest PUPO lady. It's a good job you started drinking water and headed for the clinic :) Sorry you've got to find your own sub though, that's tough when you should be resting.

Tinks, congratulations on your day 3 embie and 2 in the freezer :wohoo: :dance: You get lots of rest too PUPO lady. 

AQ, good for retail therapy. Always does me good. I'm hoping you'll have loads to occupy you in the near future.

Pet, not long now until you start injecting :dance:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Tinks85 said:


> Doodar :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you, congrats hun.
> 
> Traskey, sorry about the BFN but it is really soon yet, there is still time. I know it must be gutting to see all the same :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> ST - Congrats on being PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Rosa - Whats your news???
> 
> Hi - Hope, AQ, Zowie, Chris, Pet, Lou, Pincess and the rest of the gang.
> 
> AFM - I am going to be naughty and just copy and paste from my journal :blush:
> 
> Great news :happydance::happydance::happydance: ALL 3 embies were graded the highest quality.
> 
> I am now PUPO with 1 and the other 2 are in the freezer :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I dont want to scare the ladies still to have transfer, I was assured this was not normal and I could tell by the Dr face :dohh:
> 
> Oh my did transfer hurt :nope: My cervix was all inflamed and sore from egg collection and he could not get the catherter through it, although he had severel attempts. He then had to grab my cervix with forcep type things and force it in, ouch does not cover it. I was almost of the bed and getting clammy and sicky. I am now bleeding quite a lot also but the Dr did warn my I would as all my cervix has been scratched :nope::nope:
> 
> DH face was a picture, he was as white as sheet.
> 
> But we got to see the little embie go in on the screen and could see it right where it should be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Owieeeeee! You poor thing! I can only imagine how bad it hurt you! I hope you feel better and that they are letting you take something for the pain! :hugs: That's awesome that the 3 embies were great quality! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PetLuvR86

rosababy said:


> Tinks, I'm sure the cathedar thing didn't mess anything up. :thumbup: PUPO!! So glad for you. Sorry to hear how painful it was...Ouch. Not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Hope~ said:
> 
> 
> Rosa, I'm going to have to do p suppositories in the am then the pm. Apparently they're absorbed within 20 minutes so any that comes back out after that is just the stuff the bullet is made of. Top tips are to wear a panty liner as when the bullet stuff comes back out it's messy. Also my friend said to try and sit/lie still for the first 20-30 minutes, she said the day she popped it in then got ready for work the thing pretty much exploded and made a mes of everything she was wearing on her bottom half
> 
> Good to know. I got some panty liners, and haven't had much of a mess yet. Some interesting colors, though! I have 2 in there, so it's mixed to make a nice purple color. :haha: Yikes...your friend's story sounds awful! Can you imagine if you were at work and had no clean clothes?! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Hope~ said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say no judging here because I'm exactly the same as you!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :kiss:
> 
> Lou, isn't it weird to feel your ovaries? :wacko: Means it's working, though! :thumbup:
> 
> Traskey, you are def not out yet. I'm sorry you're feeling so down. I imagine that temps are all messed up with cycles like these, so they're probably not reliable. Chin up. :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> AQ, glad stims is going well! Don't forget that these follies grow so fast towards the end.
> 
> Hope, like I just said, the follies grow so fast towards the end. I didn't feel much until the last few days. Good for you for mixing! It takes forever!
> 
> 
> Afm, I'm pupo with twins! :dance: I went in totally thinking they would call at any time to tell me it would be Wednesday. Never called. Got to the clinic, and they said we're not sure yet, wait here. So I waited. And waited. And waited. :hissy: I HAD TO PEE!!!! Doc called me back...6 were mature, 5 fertilized and only 2 made it to day 3. :sad2: I immediately started crying. Doc said it's totally fine. They are A/B quality, which made me feel worse. We put both in. Dh is pretty pumped and trying his darndest to make me feel positive, but I can't help but being disappointed. I'm glad we put 2 in. No totsicles.
> 
> So now I'm freaking out because I didn't plan on having to take tomorrow off, so I have no sub, no sub plans, no nothing. Scrambling around looking for a sub, and trying to relax at the same time. Feet are up, pillow under the laptop, and trying to think positive thoughts. I think I"ll put zita west on and take a nap.Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yay for twins!!! Good for you dear! 2 is better than none! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

rosababy said:


> Pet, how are you doing? You know you can multi-quote in one post? Click on the little + sign in the lower right hand corner by the quote button. It'll turn to a - sign, then do that to all of the posts you'd like to quote, and then press reply. They'll all show up!

bahaha i didn't know that! thank you! :thumbup: i am okay, i had a breakdown last night with this IVF cycle not working and my DH told me to keep a PMA because it WILL work. It's so hard though because I had 3 failed IUI cycles :cry:


----------



## rosababy

It's so hard to keep the positivity all the time. :hugs: I totally understand. If it doesn't happen the first time, it will eventually. :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

You're welcome, pet! you also don't have to quote the entire post. You can delete sentences if you'd like, just keep the


> thing at the beginning and end. :thumbup:


----------



## PetLuvR86

rosababy said:


> You're welcome, pet! you also don't have to quote the entire post. You can delete sentences if you'd like, just keep the
> 
> 
> thing at the beginning and end. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the advice on how to post things correctly! I feel so stupid!:dohh: I am definitely trying to keep a PMA, even though I have to bite my tongue!! haha:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Congrats for being PUPO with twins! when is OTD? x

Tinks- Glad your ok now. Sometimes a difficult transfer can affect the outcome BUT it all comes down to the embies bedding in so you still have a great chance. When is OTD? x

Hi to everyone else.
Im off to bed with my book as im worn out today. Just cant wait for fri. Nite all xxx


----------



## rosababy

Nighty night, AQ. Not sure when my beta is yet. :shrug: I go in on Thursday for something, so I'll ask then.


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar!!!!! I am so thrilled for you! Those are lovely lines! 

Trasky don't count yourself out yet you're still early! I'm still hoping and praying for you. 

Tinx I've had my cervix clamped before and it was so painful I nearly passed out. So I for sure understand :hugs: but your emby is nice and snug in there. Also when I had transfer one of my embies went back into the catheter so they had to do it again which means more time in the catheter and I'm preggo so I wouldn't worry. 

Rosa congrats on pupo! Rest up!

ST no judgemet here you did what you had to do to make your
Dreams come true no one can blame you for that. Congrats on being pupo! 

Hi to everyone else I hope all is well. 

Afm I am still in the hospital I'm waiting on another scan of my leg veins and a heart echo and for the fluid to be drained out of my belly ( all 11 pounds of it!) ouchy! All of this is happening tomorrow and I am being released tomorrow to. If they find a clot in the scan then they'll send me home with daily blood thinner injections and let me tell you those meds sting like hell! I'm still super bloated and uncomfortable but the draining should make me feel a lot better

I had a beta done two days ago so at 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant and it came back at a healthy 358! So baby/babies are fine. They did do an u/s but it was to early to see anything so I'll have to wait till my scan oct 31 to find out how many took.


----------



## Tinks85

Morning ladies

Pet - I have always wondered how people do the multi quote thing as well :blush:

AQ - Hope you managed to get some good rest, not long until your scan :thumbup:

Kelly - You poor thing, I hope the test come back ok. :happydance::happydance::happydance: for the beta :happydance::happydance::happydance: You really have been through the wars. 11lbs of fluid, not nice :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so glad you have confirmed how painful having yout cervix clamped can be as I was feeling soft :haha:

I dont think I will be able to not worry about the transfer effecting the outcome but I am going to try and put it too the back of my mind.

My OTD isnt until the 27th, which I think is over board. I dont see why my clinic make you wait so long, no where else seems to :growlmad: I dont get a beta or anything, I just do a HPT and call them on the 27th with the result.


----------



## zowiey

Morning ladies,

Well I caved yesterday afternoon and tested, and I got a very, very faint line on a frer, I didn't know what to think or how to feel, hubby came home, and he could see it too! We had a line! We tried our hardest not to let our heads run away, but it's the first time in 3 years there's ever been anything. So we agreed that I would test again this morning, I did, and we still have a line, but it's no darker than yesterday. Almost exactly the same. So now I'm wishing I hadn't tested, my head is a mess, and really, I'm not hopeful. 
I'm thinking it must either be the left over hcg from trigger, or it's a chemical. I'm 8dp5dt or 13dpo, I'm guessing there should be more than a very faint line. Gutted.

I don't know what to think, and I'm certainly not writing this, whilst sitting here thinking I'm pregnant. I don't know what to think now, why couldn't I have will power? :nope:


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa I always wondered how to multi quote, they have it on another forum and i always wishes they had it here and it was there all along :thumbup:

Tink that seems like an awful long time to wait for OtD, I think we need to work out a new date for you to test :thumbup:

Zoe keep the PMA girl, a line is a good thing and surely it can't be trigger this late on. Rmind me when your OTD is? Will you pee on another stick?

Sorry no more personals, I need to go get showered and dressed for work. Staying home again today as I had the worst night sleep, loads of weird dreams about egg collection! I'm going for hypno this afternoon, need a PMA boost about my injections as I had a minor freak episode again last night.


----------



## CocoCrystal

This soooo reminds me of my last cycle. Ive had 3 ivf and various FET's and the trigger has always gone after 4-5 days so i never tested the trigger out. I tested 2 days AFTER AF was due and got a faint line on a FRER and PREGNANT on a CB digi. The next morning the FRER was the same and still on CB digi as well. I booked an apt at the midwives for that evening just for a quick chat and after work thought id just use up the last digi to make sure. I was horrified when it said NOT PREGNANT! Either the trigger lingered for more than 10 days and the progesterone delayed my AF or it was a chemical pregnancy. I guess ill never know :(

Have you tried a digi? If it was me then id try one now and one tomorrow. I asked the midwife and she said you do NOT have to use FMU for these tests, it makes no difference (obviously if you are testing really early like 4 days before AF and using internet cheapies i think FMU is best but saying that, with my last pregnancy, the lines were darker avo/evening for me!

Good luck x


----------



## zowiey

My beta is Thursday, I'm going to get more tests today, I figured I've created a monster now, I may as well feed it! Part of me is thinking feck it a line is a line, I don't know if I'll see another tomorrow or ever again, so enjoy what could be now. But the biggest part of me knows it's a dangerous game to play, I have to be realistic. 

Thanks Hope :hugs: I hope you have a lovely day, enjoy your hypno
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Thanks coco, I'm not really sure when I should expect my period, as it was due the day after my embryo transfer! I'm going to keep testing, but try not to read to much into it until my beta on Thursday.
xxx


----------



## Doodar

Wow this thread moves so fast, had problems getting on last night!

Tinks congrats hunny on being pupo! I guess ouch doesnt even cover it, poor you! I had my cervix pinched by a junior doctor once and boy did it hurt, I bled for a while after! It wont affect your embies though my lovely, they will be nicely snuggling into that lining!! Hope your getting lots of rest!

Rosa Cant remember if I congratulated you on being pupo or not!! Mushy brain! Well if I didnt then here it is CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hunny! If I did then well then you got double the congratualtions off me hee hee! Hope your resting up too :hugs:

Kelly! wow sounds like your going through the mill. Really hope the leg scan comes back clear! I'm on blood thinners at the moment, they were given as part of my protocol, but they did say that with the ohss I would have been given them anyway. So I'm glad now that I am on them, I think its helped a lot and to be honest I'm not finding them too bad. They sting for a few minutes after going in but I'm getting used to it now and hubby has become a pro at injecting lol. Hope your feeling better very soon and fantastic betas!! Twins maybe!!!

Zowiey you poor thing I just want to give you the biggest hug. Do you have anymore tests, you could maybe test this afternoon. My lines always seem to be darker in the afternoon rather than fmu. I have on the other hand heard many a story of ladies getting faint lines and going on to be pregnant. One lady even got a negative on the day of otd and then it turned positive that afternoon, with only a very faint line. Everyone is different my lovely and embies implant at different stages and hcg rises at different rates. I praying to the babygods for you that the line gets darker! :hugs:

Hope,Trask,AQ,Pet,ST How you all doing. I know I missed someone coz I always do :dohh: :hugs:

AFM I'm still stressing about my bfp! I'm finding it really difficult to remain positive. I've been here twice before and I dont think I will relax at least until that 6 week scan. I havent tested again today but I will do later. Normally though I'm testing to see that line get darker but I dont think it could get any darker than yesterdays lol so now I'm stressing in case it goes lighter. I'm a serial tester and the clinic always tell me off for doing it but I would rather know whats happening than get to scan day and be heartbroken. It's such a hard ride. Love and luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Zowiey like Hope say a line is a line, but if in doubt get a digi.... :hugs:

Thanks Rosa for showing us how to multi quote:thumbup:... :happydance:and super Mega Congraulations on being PUPO with TWINS...:happydance:

Hope have a good day at work and hope your Hypno session goes well... im hearing you on the weird dreams..

Hi to all you lovely ladies today... i woke up feeling like everything had stopped hurting/feeling uncomfortable so i must have ovulated.... cant shake this feeling.. i know its just worry!! But still....:dohh:

lou


----------



## CocoCrystal

zowiey said:


> Thanks coco, I'm not really sure when I should expect my period, as it was due the day after my embryo transfer! I'm going to keep testing, but try not to read to much into it until my beta on Thursday.
> xxx

I know how you feel, you are in a bit of a grey area now... Ive been there, i know what its like! 

I would hold your pee and take a digi later if it was me. At 13dpo a digi will give you a clear answer. I found out that even when the FRER had a faint but perfectly visable line that the digi finally gave me the correct result (sadly i was not pregnant)

The trigger is supposed to be out of your system after 10 days and i tested it out with my first two ivfs after 4 days but last time it was there for about 12 days! Weird. If you take a FRER again and theres still no change in line colour at 13dpo then its possible its the trigger or a chemical although also possible that your hcg is not very strong. I can understand you wanting to know a definite answer though... I would want to as well. Theres still hope!!!! PMA PMA! GL x


----------



## schoolteacher

Just a quick one for Zowiey as im at work!
Just echoing everyone else that a line is a line so congrats!!! Remember that hcg doubles every 48 hrs so it may take another day for the line to get darKER!!!! XXXXXXXX


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Zowiey- Naughty girl for early poas! haha. I truly hope its a early BFP for you and why should it not be? ;-) i would test again in 2 days and if a line is there u have cracked it ;-) good luck hun and i would of done the same. I have no wilpower where pee sticks are x

Rosa- Hope your doing ok with 2ww x

Pet- You start dr tomorrow right? good luck hun! x

Princess- Any word from dh's dr yet? hope things start moving soon x

ST- How are u doing? x

Hope- Enjoy your hypno and hope all is well x

Tinks- How are u feeling today after all the drama with EC? Did you have a mock transfer prior to ET? x

Traskey- Hope all is well for you too x

Doodar- You will feel like that but im sure u will be fine x

Nici- How r u doing? have u got your scan thur? x

Lou- Hope all well with u? x

Chris- Any news ? x
Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Day 7 of stimms already! feel lil bit bloated but no pain etc. Cant wait till fri to see if we are cooking with gas! haha xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Lou don't worry, you can't have ovulated surely. I assume youre still sniffing or stabbing your dr drugs? Is your scan on Friday too?

Zoe make sure you pick up a digi, I know people swear by frer for early testing but I hate searching for that damn line! Oh and your cycle has been amended by all the drugs so AF should be due 14 days after EC rather than your normal cycle length from last AF. I think so anyway!

PMA PMA PMA :dust:


----------



## ~Hope~

Snap! AQ we posted together. I wish Friday would hurry up and arrive already :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Aww me too Hope! time seems to be dragging now!
I am so excited and nervous to see if meds have done their job!
Wonder how many follies we will get?? HURRY UP FRIDAY! lol xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Thanks Hope, i think it was my weird dream making me freak out this morning, feeling a little bit bloated but nothing else.. 

Aq my scan is tomorrow... im just hoping and praying theres enough there to go ahead with... 

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- Im sure you will be fine but i understand your concern as i feel the same.
Hopefully you will be having EC before the wk is out and il be not far behind u xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Very scary thought... im hoping it will be monday... i was given 12 days worth of menopour so after tonights i will have 4 left... which will mean trigger sunday i think.. if its on track at tomorrows scan...

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Im hoping my EC will be mon too so we could be in the 2ww together Lou 
and also Hope might be around that time too?

Good luck xxx


----------



## rosababy

In honor of the multi-post, here we go! :rofl:



Tinks85 said:


> My OTD isnt until the 27th, which I think is over board. I dont see why my clinic make you wait so long, no where else seems to :growlmad: I dont get a beta or anything, I just do a HPT and call them on the 27th with the result.

the 27th?! :saywhat: That's like a 3 ww! :wacko: Totally test before that. 



zowiey said:


> Well I caved yesterday afternoon and tested, and I got a very, very faint line on a frer, I didn't know what to think or how to feel, hubby came home, and he could see it too! We had a line! We tried our hardest not to let our heads run away, but it's the first time in 3 years there's ever been anything. So we agreed that I would test again this morning, I did, and we still have a line, but it's no darker than yesterday. Almost exactly the same. So now I'm wishing I hadn't tested, my head is a mess, and really, I'm not hopeful.
> I'm thinking it must either be the left over hcg from trigger, or it's a chemical. I'm 8dp5dt or 13dpo, I'm guessing there should be more than a very faint line. Gutted.
> 
> I don't know what to think, and I'm certainly not writing this, whilst sitting here thinking I'm pregnant. I don't know what to think now, why couldn't I have will power? :nope:

A line is a line. There is no way that could still be the hcg, it's too late for that. I say get a digi. And like 10 more hpts. :haha: I think this may be it for you, Z! :dance:



~Hope~ said:


> Rosa I always wondered how to multi quote, they have it on another forum and i always wishes they had it here and it was there all along :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry no more personals, I need to go get showered and dressed for work. Staying home again today as I had the worst night sleep, loads of weird dreams about egg collection! I'm going for hypno this afternoon, need a PMA boost about my injections as I had a minor freak episode again last night.

:thumbup: I love multi-posting, but sometimes I take it too far. :blush: Like today. :rofl: Do you mean you freaked out while giving your shots last night? Why hun? Do they hurt, or is it just a fear thing? :hugs: I can totally relate to that. How many days have you been doing them now? They DO get better. Do you ice before hand? Pinch the area a few times so it goes a little numb? Heat afterwards?



zowiey said:


> My beta is Thursday, I'm going to get more tests today, I figured I've created a monster now, I may as well feed it! Part of me is thinking feck it a line is a line, I don't know if I'll see another tomorrow or ever again, so enjoy what could be now. But the biggest part of me knows it's a dangerous game to play, I have to be realistic.

:rofl: Feeding the :test: monster!!! We need an emoticon for that....



Doodar said:


> Rosa Cant remember if I congratulated you on being pupo or not!! Mushy brain! Well if I didnt then here it is CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hunny! If I did then well then you got double the congratualtions off me hee hee! Hope your resting up too :hugs:
> 
> AFM I'm still stressing about my bfp! I'm finding it really difficult to remain positive. I've been here twice before and I dont think I will relax at least until that 6 week scan. I havent tested again today but I will do later. Normally though I'm testing to see that line get darker but I dont think it could get any darker than yesterdays lol so now I'm stressing in case it goes lighter. I'm a serial tester and the clinic always tell me off for doing it but I would rather know whats happening than get to scan day and be heartbroken. It's such a hard ride. Love and luck to you all :hugs:

You did and thank you again! :haha: I'm resting up nicely today. You are pregnant, hun!!!! When is your beta? 

Lou, remind me where you are in the process...there was a day or two while stimming that I didn't hurt as much and it worried me. It does NOT mean that you o'ed early. You're fine. I worry about everything, so I understand how you feel. :blush:

AQ, so far, so good. However, it's only the 1st day of the 2ww. :haha: Ask me again next week. :wacko: Glad things are gong well for you! Come on, Friday!!!!


Afm, just chillin' today. :coolio: Found a sub, which is great, so I'm still in bed. :blush: Planning a nice drive to the Starbucks drive-thru and maybe some digital scrapbooking. Some tv watching, and I mustn't forget about my piano lesson at 5:15! I keep forgetting and I'd hate for her to show up and me be braless, in pj pants, hair askew, glasses on, house a wreck...:rofl: Not cool.


----------



## rosababy

See there's the problem with multi-post. It takes up the entire page! :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Hey we love multi post! I think I had 2 yesterday that filled a page :rofl:

Rosa, so pleased you are taking it easy today PUPO lady :D

AQ, not long now until Friday. It will go quickly. I think the stimming part went quick. The 2WW however, dragsssssssssssssssssssssssss.

Hope, sorry you had problems with your needles last night. Are you ok about them today?

Zowiey, our clinic says a line is a pregnancy, no matter how feint. I can understand your caution though. It won't be the HCG, that's long gone (If it weren't i'd have gotten a positive on day 11). Good luck for tomorrow. 

Twinks, how are you feeling today? My otd is day 16. Seems long to me too.

Doodar, I don't think we ever stop worrying, no matter what stage we are at. I am sure your little embie is all snuggled up in there. You've got all those meds this time. 

ST, how are you today PUPO lady :hugs:

Pet, good luck with down regging.

Chris, how are you feeling today?

Lou, good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs:
Delly/Stacey, :hugs: for you.


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey and Tinks- I would test 10 days after transfer if its a blast and 13-14 days after transfer if its a 2-3day transfer. I think 17 days is madness! most clinics say 14 days. A lot of my friends have had earlier BFPS tho  xxx


----------



## rosababy

My clinic does the beta 12 days after the transfer. Not sure if that's for both 3 and 5 day, but I believe it is.


----------



## loopylew2

rosababy said:


> Lou, remind me where you are in the process...there was a day or two while stimming that I didn't hurt as much and it worried me. It does NOT mean that you o'ed early. You're fine. I worry about everything, so I understand how you feel. :blush:
> 
> 
> .

Hi Rosa Im on day 8 of stimms...


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies :hugs: I tested again (i know,I know, what can i say I'm a whore for the poas action!) and I *think* the line may be darker, just waiting for hubby to get home, and slap me with reality! My mum said she could see it, but she didn't have her glasses, and I think she may have been humouring me!

Oh rosa, I'm so jealous, you have drive through strabucks in America??? The town I live in only got a Macdonalds 8 years ago! I need to emigrate!

Hubby just got home! Eeek! I'll be back later to catch up with everyone
xxx


----------



## rosababy

Z, you're preggo!!! Enjoy it! And yes, we have drive thru everything around here. :wacko: Lazy Americans. :rofl: I live in the suburbs, and there are about 50 starbucks within walking distance. Not that we'd ever actually WALK there...that's ridiculous. Americans don't walk when we can drive. :rofl:


----------



## Tinks85

Zowie - I think the trigger will be well gone but they do say everyone is different, I think you have a BFP there though :winkwink: Have you tested again????

Hope - sorry about your freak episode, what happend??? How are you feeling now? And about EC, how scared and nervous was I and honestly it is nothing. I would rather do that then ET again :haha:

Doodar - I can totally understand why you are worried, the 6 week scan will be such a massive milestone. Try to relax though and keep your PMA. That test sure was dark :haha: :thumbup:

Lou - I am sure you have not ov'd. The drugs will be stopping it, how are you feeling now? Good luck for your scan tomorrow :thumbup:

Coco - Sorry your treatment ended in BFN :hugs::hugs:

AQ - sounds like you are doing great, can you feel your ovaries when you wee yet? I did not have a moch transfer but I dont think it would have made any difference as the problem was my cervix being very inflamed from EC and they would not have been able to know that was going to happen :thumbup: 14 days still seems too long :haha:

Rosa - sounds like you have had a nice relaxing day, I bet the twinies are getting ready to go to blast in their new home :winkwink: I know 3ww or what???? :growlmad:

Taskey - How are you? When are you going to test again?

AFM - Still feeling very bloated, is this normal? Could the pesseries be causing the bloat? Work was ok, was vert tired by the end but glad I had something else to focus on.

Well I decided to test the HCG out of my system so I know when I do test the trigger has gone. I have done 2 HPT now, one last night (very faint BFP) and 1 tonight (BFN). I am going to do another tomorrow morning with FMU but it is looking like the trigger has already gone :thumbup:

Can I ask everyone how long do your clinics say to wait before testing? How do they calculate your OTD? I want a new one :haha:

Pineapple eaten for tonight :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Zowie - I missed your last post :dohh: Sounds good, cant wait for the next one :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Hope~

You do all make me giggle :thumbup:

Zoe where abouts are you in Leicestershire if you don't mind me asking? My parents live in Hinckley.

No idea why I had a funny five minutes with my jab last night because they are not hurting me, just a bit sharp and uncomfortable and i think that's more DH pinching me than the actual jab. I think he's taking too long to get the liquid in, if you were counting out the time it takes to press the syringe all the way in how much would you count up to? I'm using one of the barbie bowling pins of liquid and two menopur powders. 

I spoke to my lovely hypno lady about it today and we wonder if it's just a deep seated fear I have of needles and the fact that my tummy is starting to feel tender (which is a good thing as the follies need to grow) and that I'm thinking while it hasn't hurt before it might start hurting. Who knows, sometimes I think I'm just a little nuts! We visualised it going swimmingly tonight so fx it does :thumbup:

AQ I'm only on day 5 of stimming so I don't think I'll be doing EC on Monday, maybe wednesday or Friday, but hopefully you me and Lou will be inthe 2ww together. 

Tink I was thinking about testing out the trigger after I learned that trick from Kelly! Good that it's out of your system already because that means the next positive will be a BFP!

Traskey and Zoe when are you going to test again chicks?

I know I've forgotten people... St how are you feeling? Rosa loving your braless pjs music lesson. Kelly have they let you out of the hospital yet? Now I feel like freulein Maria as i can't remember who I've forgotten!

:wave:


----------



## Traskey

Tinks, i'm sure I read somewhere that the trigger is gone about day 5. Not sure where I read it though.

Hope, i'm hopeful that after your visualisation today that all will go swimmingly with your jabs tonight!

Zowiey, loving the poas action :D

Rosa, I want drive through Starbucks. Seriously! How cool would that be. We just have drive through Mac D

AFM, I will test again Thursday or Friday. My official date from the clinic is Saturday, day 16. Still have cramps and today nauseous after my decaf coffee. Twice! Might try and wait until Sat as if it's another bfn, not sure how i'll cope with work.


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies! Hubby can see it! :happydance: We're trying to be realisitic, my lines are faint, but this afternoons was darker than this mornings, so Whilst I may not be in the super bad ass line club with doodar, I'm hoping I can join her soon [-o&lt;

Rosa, I love that! I barely walk anywhere! I could soooo live in the US, I really want to go to a taco bell, yes I really am a loser!! :haha:

Tinks, glad your not feeling to bad :hugs: My bloating never went away really, but I have gained about 7lbs since I started dr, so I thought it might be that? I have my beta on Thurs, so thats 10days from ET.

Hope- I live in Melton Mowbray, the home of the pork pie :haha: So its quite a way from Hinckley, I forget how big Leicestershire is sometimes!

Traskey, I have my fingers tightly crossed for you. As for work, could you not take sick leave? Not that you need to even think about that :hugs:

St, hope you're ok? how are you finding it back at work?

Hello to everyone else :wave:
xxxx


----------



## zowiey

What the hell has happened to the site?? It's looks different??


----------



## Traskey

:rofl: I was just going to ask that! I was like :saywhat:


----------



## Kelly9

It's changed! 

Zowie that's a positive! Some people don't get darker lines for up to a week later have some faith and go get a digi!

Doodar I wanted to say something to you but I've totally forgotten. Sorry! 

Chris any news from you? 

Tinx I would test sooner then that. I don't think there is any reason to not test at 12dpo or further on. It should be accurate. 

Arm thy drained 2 liters from my stomach and I am feeling much better. Still rough but on the mend. I should be home tonight then able to update and post properly. I hate posting on my phone.


----------



## Kelly9

It's changed! 

Zowie that's a positive! Some people don't get darker lines for up to a week later have some faith and go get a digi!

Doodar I wanted to say something to you but I've totally forgotten. Sorry! 

Chris any news from you? 

Tinx I would test sooner then that. I don't think there is any reason to not test at 12dpo or further on. It should be accurate. 

Arm thy drained 2 liters from my stomach and I am feeling much better. Still rough but on the mend. I should be home tonight then able to update and post properly. I hate posting on my phone.


----------



## zowiey

Kelly, so glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs:

2 litres-wow that's alot of fluid, no wonder you feel a bit rough. Wishing you a super speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Traskey

Kelly, so pleased you are starting to feel better :) 2 litres is a lot of fluid to drain off. Fab news that you get to go home tonight :)

I keep checking for the witch but apparently she doesn't come whilst you are on the progesterone so i'll just have to wait until otd then.


----------



## zowiey

wow, people are hating on the new look. Ok it was a bit of a shock, but does it matter what it looks like? As long as the people I talk to are still around what's the big deal?


----------



## africaqueen

OMG i am not liking the change to this site! the phrase if its not broken dont fix it comes to mind...?

Kelly- Glad ur feeling better an wow that was a lot of fluid! x

Well day 7 of stimms done so waiting for hubby to bring my meal in an im lying on couch watching easties cos im shattered today xxx


----------



## zowiey

AQ, that wasn't aimed at you! We posted at the same time, and it looks like im having at dig at you!


----------



## Traskey

My only complaints so far, it's really slow to load and the text is squished :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Zowiey- lol. Dont worry! im not a fan of change to be honest and its annoying me how slow it is and the way the text appears so deffo not a fan :-( cant anything stay the same in this life? xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Hmm looks exactly the same to me. Sort of lilac. Though it is running real slow. 

Kelly 2 litres wow that is a lot. Hope you feel better now. 

T really? I thought you could get AF while taking p which is why people stop taking it even though it was just implantation not actually AF. Don't give up hope yet. Keep the faith and the PMA! :dust:


----------



## zowiey

I just want yo say thankyou to you all for your support :hugs:

I don't want to be the annoying person who clearly has a positive but is being dramatic. I suppose I thought that getting 2 lines was a cut and dry thing. I wasn't really to aware that faint lines happened, and so I'm finding it difficult to fully accept it, and the fact I'm terrified its going to be taken away doesn't help.

But anyway, you ladies are all amazing, I may not know your real names, but you all have helped me more than I can say! :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Doodar

Hope I was just about to say the same. It looked the same to me lol but I've just logged back in and its changed :haha: running very slow though.

Lou good luck for tomorrow hun. Dont worry the cetrotide will stop you ovulating! :thumbup:

AQ and hope good luck for friday, cant wait to hear how those follies are growing :happydance:

Kelly bet its a big relief having all that fluid drained! hope they let you home tonight. Rest up!

Rosa you crack me up! I have a very funny vision of you playing the piano now :haha:

Tinks my clinic usually say you can test 9dpt on a 5dt, it's usually around 16 days after egg collection. :thumbup:

Zowiey Sending you huge hugs I know how this rollercoaster of a journey can effect you! I really really hope your line gets darker tomorrow, for your sanitys sake :hugs:

Trask hunny I'm still praying for you too, your not out yet :thumbup:

AFM I've tested again this afternoon and still have a dark line, Phew! I've just ordered another 6 frer and two more digi's :haha: told you I'm a serial tester :haha:


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> I just want yo say thankyou to you all for your support :hugs:
> 
> I don't want to be the annoying person who clearly has a positive but is being dramatic. I suppose I thought that getting 2 lines was a cut and dry thing. I wasn't really to aware that faint lines happened, and so I'm finding it difficult to fully accept it, and the fact I'm terrified its going to be taken away doesn't help.
> 
> But anyway, you ladies are all amazing, I may not know your real names, but you all have helped me more than I can say! :hugs:
> xxxx

Aww, Zowiey, what a lovely thing to say. You have been just as supportive to all of us :hugs: 

I honestly am so pleased for you :hugs:


Doodar said:


> Trask hunny I'm still praying for you too, your not out yet :thumbup:
> 
> AFM I've tested again this afternoon and still have a dark line, Phew! I've just ordered another 6 frer and two more digi's :haha: told you I'm a serial tester :haha:

:rofl: That's loads of pg tests. We want to know the results you know :haha:



africaqueen said:


> Zowiey- lol. Dont worry! im not a fan of change to be honest and its annoying me how slow it is and the way the text appears so deffo not a fan :-( cant anything stay the same in this life? xxx

I had to leave earlier. The slow speed was driving me insane!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Holy crap! I take a nap and wake up to this huge change?! :saywhat: Change is hard for me...hence the mini-meltdown when I found out my transfer would in fact be Monday and not Wednesday! :rofl:

Lesson went fine. I woke up in time to get out of my pjs and run a brush through my hair. :haha:

Hope, unfortunately, my stimming drugs took a while to go in as well. They are just not as fast as DR meds. Make sure dh is putting the needle in in a quick, straight motion, but as far as pushing the meds out faster, he may be doing it as fast as he can. The progesterone is slow, too. But at least it doesn't sting.

T, the drive through starbucks is heavenly. However, it does take longer than actually getting out of the car and going in. Not as fast as McDs or other fast food restaurants. Good for you for talking your doc into an earlier test date! :thumbup:

Z, yay for dark lines!!! :bfp: You sound like a true American! :haha: Taco bell is also heavenly. I only eat there a few times a year, and only when we're on road trips. We call it taco hell. :rofl: Soooo good.

Kelly, glad to hear you're being drained! Poor thing. I'm glad to know things are getting better. When's your scan? Will it be a 6 week scan?




zowiey said:


> I just want yo say thankyou to you all for your support :hugs:
> 
> I don't want to be the annoying person who clearly has a positive but is being dramatic. I suppose I thought that getting 2 lines was a cut and dry thing. I wasn't really to aware that faint lines happened, and so I'm finding it difficult to fully accept it, and the fact I'm terrified its going to be taken away doesn't help.
> 
> But anyway, you ladies are all amazing, I may not know your real names, but you all have helped me more than I can say! :hugs:
> xxxx

We love you too Z! :kiss: 



Doodar said:


> Rosa you crack me up! I have a very funny vision of you playing the piano now :haha:
> 
> AFM I've tested again this afternoon and still have a dark line, Phew! I've just ordered another 6 frer and two more digi's :haha: told you I'm a serial tester :haha:

Glad I could make you laugh. :thumbup: I managed to be professional this evening, thank goodness! Yay for darker lines! :bfp:


----------



## Kelly9

My original scan at the clinic is oct 31 at 7 weeks 3 days but they're giving me an u/s on Thursday when I go in for my follow up apt but not sure if they'll do
An internal or just check the fluid in my abdomen.


----------



## rosababy

Kelly, what grade were your embies when you put them in? do you know? day 3 right?


----------



## Kelly9

They didn't give me a grade I guess my clinic doesn't do that but they said one was absolutely perfect and the other was so very nearly perfect so I would guess grade A embies. 

God I wanna know how many are in me! I hope they can tell me thursday! 

Oh and I'M HOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Ugh now i see the new stuff. How strange, the it's we read are the same but the wider page has all gone funny and the buttons have changed. Sure we'll stop noticing it by the end of the week!

Got to be quick as I'm actually dragging my butt to the office today. Still getting hot flushes in the night but dint feel quite so tired this morning. 

Last nights jab went great, no fear or anxiety, DH squeezed the stuff in more quickly last time but not as quick as I wanted him to, I said to count to five and we ended up counting to ten, he said he didn't want to squeeze any quicker. Rosa you might be right about it can only go so fast, though I did see someone on YouTube do it in one  it was better it being over and done with more quickly but I did then get an aftershock with a weird feeling at something was still pushing on my tummy -can't win :lol:

Lou good luck for today

Z you rock :thumbup:

:wave: to all my other fall buddies - I'm honoured to be on this journey with you all :flower: :wave:


----------



## Traskey

Morning ladies

It appears that your body can indeed try to have your period whilst on progesterone. Red spotting for me today and a negative pg test so my cycle hasn't worked. It's day 13 so it should show up by now if it's going to. I have 2 more progesterone suppositories left and then the :witch: should be here in earnest. I've known in my heart for days but it still hurts. We have enough to pay for one more try and that's it. I don't think i'll be able to start this cycle. My clinic doesn't let you so maybe November/December time if there are spaces or 2012!

Thank you all for your support through this journey. Wow, it's a tough one isn't it? Regardless of the outcome. I'm truly glad I had a great bunch of ladies to share and ask questions with. You are all amazing :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Oh trask it's so unfair!! I have tears streaming down my face! I wanted it to work for you soo much!! Your an amazing lady and a strong one! I know you will get there one day :thumbup:


----------



## zowiey

Oh trask, I'm so, so sorry. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey- I am very sorry hun. I had really hoped you would be posting a BFP. Try and keep positive about your next cycle and go and have a nice meal with a few glasses of wine and treat yourself. You have been through a lot emotionally an physically x

Hope- My friend is diabetic and does my needles for me, and she is obviously very used of injecting but the menopur jab still takes a while to inject. She said the reason for doing it slowly is that the liquid is so thick there is a resistance and also if she were to do it fast, the syringe could split and lose liquid so your dh is doing it fine ;-) x

Doodar- Glad your getting strong lines still x

Zowiey- You are more of a POAS-a-holic than me! haha x

Princess- Hope your ok? x

Hi to Rosa, Tinks, chris, Nici and gang. Sorry iv forgot to mention ppl. Iv had a dull headache since i woke up and im worn out. May increase my fluid intake again as i had stopped all the excess fluids the other day as felt bloated. Cant win! lol xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Trasky i am so sorry it didnt work this time for you, and i hope you can get going again real soon... this is such a huge and immensely emotional journey take time to be good to yourself...

Kelly you must be so relieved to be back home and that really was a tremendous amount of fluid they drained of you, must feel very light now..

Zowiey we love you too and are also very proud to have had you as a rollercoaster 
buddy....

Hi to everyone else...

Afm had my scan this morning and i have to admt to being really disappointed 8 follies altogether but some are so teeny tiny. Got one at 15,12 couple at 9 couple at 7 then really little ones.. go back on friday for another one.... I feel really down about it all now
i just pray they all put on a mega growth spurt...

lou


----------



## Doodar

Lou Mine had a growth spurt hunny! a lot can happen in such a short space of time. You'll have a nice surprise on next scan. 8 sounds good at this stage :thumbup:

AQ hope your headache eases hunny :hugs:

AFM and I feel awful saying it when I know other people are suffering through this terrible jouney but hopefully it will serve to give you ladies a boost too. I got 2-3 weeks on a Clearblue digital today! Still in total shock and can't quite believe it. Feel like I'm dreaming! Trask I'm so sorry hunny. :hugs:
Just shows how much things can change in the space of a few days!


----------



## loopylew2

Thanks Doodar i realy hope they do grow.. 
Fabulous news on your test, its like confirmation of progress, youve made me smile today im so happy for you... xxx


----------



## Doodar

loopylew2 said:


> Thanks Doodar i realy hope they do grow..
> Fabulous news on your test, its like confirmation of progress, youve made me smile today im so happy for you... xxx

Aw your welcome hunny, glad I could help! We need every bit of pma we can get on this journey. If I can help in some small way then that makes me happy too! Good luck for Friday Hun! Can't wait to hear how your follies are growing :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> They didn't give me a grade I guess my clinic doesn't do that but they said one was absolutely perfect and the other was so very nearly perfect so I would guess grade A embies.
> 
> God I wanna know how many are in me! I hope they can tell me thursday!
> 
> Oh and I'M HOME!!!!!!!!

Yay for being home!!! Are you feeling better? My embies were grade A/B. So not sure what that means, but hopefully they stick.

Hope, every med is probably different. The lupron went in so quickly, but the bravelle and menopur is thicker, so it takes a while. The progesterone is oil, so it takes even longer. :wacko: Luckily it doesn't burn though. Glad your jab went better! They're never fun, but at least they're not as traumatic as time goes on. Plus, as my dh would remind me, it's only temporary. You only have to do these for a few more days. And you're doing it for your baby. :baby:

T, I already wrote in your journal, but I'm so so sorry. :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you are able to do another cycle though. Sometimes it just takes a few tries. This doesn't mean this is forever. 

AQ, sorry you're feeling down. It's important to keep your fluids up during stimming! :shipw:

Loopy, don't worry. They all grow so fast towards the end. My sil said it's like a bag of popcorn. A few pops at the beginning and tons of pops at the end! haha! I only had a few follies and had 10 eggs, so you'll be fine.

Doodar, I LOVE that pic!! :dance: :dance: Congrats again!


Afm, feeling sore all over. Boobs ouch! Butt/hips (from shots) ouch! Some cramps, ouch! I wish I could use a heating pad for the cramps. They're not bad all the time, just this ebb and flow of pain. :wacko: I'm exhausted and am SICK of sticking my finger up myself 4 times a day. :rofl: Other than that I'm good. So thankful I have plenty of sick leave so that I can stay home today and tomorrow. Not that I need it, but it's nice to relax.


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- How long have you been stimming for hun? 8 follies sounds good and its good the meds are working as apparantly for the odd woman, there is no response so all good for now x

Rosa- You enjoy the rest! your trying to make a baby in there so u need it ;-) x

Doodar- Fab news! CONGRATS!!! Did u have 1 or 2 embies transferred? x

Trask- Hope u r coping ok. Thinking of u x

Tinks- Hope u r feeling better x

Kelly- Bet u feel a lot better after all that fluid drained! yikes x

Hi to all xxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies sorry ive been MIA :blush:

things arent going as well as i hoped for me, still being messed about and ive been rather down about it hence me not being on :blush:

DH is driving me mad, i feel like hes not showing enough commitment to doing this, tbh yesterday hes picked up abit after a phone call but ill explain that in a min, basically he wasnt interested in quitting smoking, ive had to quit with him promising to quit but carrying on smoking around me and him telling me he had quit but then i found packs of fags hidden in the basement and he wouldnt chase the doctors up and pretty much left everything down to me :growlmad:

so yesterday the clinic rang and asked about the form and i explained i was trying to sort it and they said they MAY have found a match for my egg sharing and that all were waiting on is that bloody form :growlmad: and was wonderin if i could try and speed up the process :dohh:

so i rang DH straight away and told him what they had said, i 'might' have also mentioned that if we didnt hurry up they said they may have to cancel for now :haha: 

well i know it was bad of me but since that phone call he chucked the fags and printed the new form out and has an appointment to speak to his doctors on Saturday :haha: :blush:

so thats me up to date 

ive just read through 20 odd pages to catch up so forgive me if i forget anyone or get things wrong :rofl:

doodar - :happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance::happydance:

trask - im sooo sorry hunni! i really wanted it to work out for you, youve been so supportive to everyone, if you end up cycling again in nov/dec ill probably be there to keep you company the way things are going :hugs::hugs:

AQ - glad to hear the stimming is going well!! :thumbup:

zowiey - im gunna say congrats on your line! feint or not a line is a line!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kelly - so sorry to hear youve been in hospital :hugs: hope our feeling better after that 2 litres being drained, sounds like a massive amount, bet its a huge weight off! :flower:

Rosa - cant remember if i said congrats on being pupo but congrats if i didnt :haha: thats progesterone doesnt sound fun at all :hugs:

tinks - asif they want you to wait that long to test! hope your ok tho :hugs:

loopy - hope your okaii, sorry to hear your feeling down about your follies, hope they have a massive growth spurt :thumbup:

ST - Congrats on being pupo :hugs: hope your eggies are snuggling in nicely :thumbup:

Hope - Hope your stimming is going well, hope your okaii too :hugs:

sorry to anyone ive forgot, hope your all okaii!! :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## loopylew2

:hugs:Hi Princess nice to see you. I truly understand about feeling DH commitment is just not the same as your own!! I love my DH to distraction but sometimes i really wonder if we speak the same language where TTC is concerned, So i totally understand you saying what you did.. i'd have done the same..!! lol Lets hope this gets the results that have been far too long in the making.. Fingers crossed...:hugs:

im quite sure i'll be fine just want the same as everyone else does... more!!! 

AQ done 8 stimms so far i just thought they'd be bigger by now, the nurse did seem ok with it though.. Its probably just my perception. I did say they seemed kinda small and she said i could just stimm for longer depending on what fridays scan reveals... oh hum.... How are you feeling today??

lou


----------



## princess_1991

:blush: loopy glad its not just me, i swear the minute i mention ttc, babies or pregnancy i swear he just switches off, i know he wants this more than anything cuz hes told me but hes just impossible to talk about things too 
xx


----------



## ~Hope~

T I'm so sorry honey I really hoped that you'd get your BFP. Hopefully you can start another cycle later this year :hugs:

Lou don't be disheartened 8 follies is a great place to be and as Doodar says they grow more quickly towards the end :dust:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi princess lovely to see your typeface. That's wonderful news that they may have found a match for you, now if you could just get that bloddy form sorted! Thank goodness DH seems to have found a spurt of motivation to help you make it happen :thumbup:

Rosa sorry to hear you're feeling out of sorts today honey, not good to have cramps and have to stay away from the heat pad. Hope you feel better soon, just remember there's two little embies snuggling up inside :flower:

Well my brain has gone to mush and I can't remember who I've read updates from and missed so :wave:

I was impressed I made a whole day at work today and don't feel too tired so maybe the tide is turning. I even did my 4pm sniff at my desk cos I couldnt be arsed to go to the loo. I don't think anyone even saw me do it :lol:

AQ two more sleeps! :dance:


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies hope your all well. Just a quick one do you know this topic has made nearly 30000 entries lol wow impressive  xx


----------



## zowiey

Hey princess, good to see you back! :hugs:

Lew, I only had 6 follies showing as ready with a possible 2 the day I did my trigger, and they 13 eggs! I thought only 75% of follies had an egg? So I really wouldn't worry unless they say they are, but I know it's worrying, I was convinced I'd get 3 eggs. :hugs:

Hope, you badass sniffer you! :haha: Glad you're feeling a bit better! xxx

Delly, good to see you!

AQ, hope you're ok?

ST & Tinks, how are you both doing?

Hello to everyone else :wave:
Well I tested again, and my line is a little darker than this mornings, but still not believing anything yet. I have a blood test at 9.30 tomorrow, so will find out either way tomorrow afternoon. They also do a urine test there and then, so I'm tempted to take in one of my frers incase their pee test comes up negative! Just to prove I've had a faint line! 
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Thanks for all of your support ladies. You are all really kind. Giant :hug:

Lou, I am sorry that you are disappointed with the size of your follies. They still have time to grow and you can stim for longer. I had to carry on stimming twice and I think ST did once or even twice too. :dust:

Princess, glad you gave DH a kick up the butt :haha: Seems like it has done the trick. I am sure you'll be cycling soon and not joining me in a Nov/Dec thread!

Hope, glad you managed it at work today. With any luck the tiredness will ease off a little soon.

Rosa, I know what you mean about the progesterone and I wanted a bath or heat pad so badly to ease the cramps. Glad you've got a few days to rest.

Doodar, I love your new pic. 2-3 weeks pregnant :wohoo: 

AQ, sorry you are feeling a bit headachy. I'm sure it's the meds. Hope you feel better soon x

Tinks, Pet, ST, how are you doing today?
:hi:


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Hello to everyone else :wave:
> Well I tested again, and my line is a little darker than this mornings, but still not believing anything yet. I have a blood test at 9.30 tomorrow, so will find out either way tomorrow afternoon. They also do a urine test there and then, so I'm tempted to take in one of my frers incase their pee test comes up negative! Just to prove I've had a faint line!
> xxx

Ooooooooooo, did you post a pic in your journal? I'd take all your poas with you just in case :D

Good luck for tomorrow Zo :dust: You won't need luck though ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Traskey, I am so sorry! I so wanted this to work for you. I am relieved to hear you can have another go at it though. It will work for you hun.

Loopy: I do feel lighter but I still have about 3 litres of fluid in me so still not great.

Doodar, what would be your due date? When did you have transfer again?

me: I have ms big time. It's hard to not want to puke at this exact moment. I must go off in search of food.


----------



## schoolteacher

princess:hi: good to hear from you! great news on a possible match!

doodar - :happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance::happydance:

trask - :hugs: I'm so gutted on your news, as others have said we so badly wanted this to work for you, you deserve it so much and have been waiting for so long yet with always a thoughtful word for all of us on here! I won;t even be on here if i get a negative it will be too painful.....
I'm happy that you will get another try but still a positive in this cyle would have been better! I hope you get started before 2012 as having a date for 'next year' will make it seem a longer wait! Take carexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AQ - stimming still going well?? 2 more days! :thumbup:

tinks - Your transfer was the day after mine and my otd is the 18th! Mine was a 5 day transfer but your otd should still only be a couple of days after me so maybe the 20th? :hugs:

zowiey - congrats again! GL for tommorrow I wish my clinic did betas, or is your normal docs your going to?

Kelly - How ru feeling now your home! OOh I would be so excited to know if it's twins!!! :flower:

Rosa -:haha: you cracked me up about sticking your finger up your self! he,he! it's so annoying isn't it? I only have to do 1, twice a day.

loopy - Yeah as trask said my EC was moved twice so I could stim longer! so thats always an option. :hugs:

Hope - Hope your stimming is going as well as it can be!

sorry to anyone ive forgot, hope your all good :hugs::hugs:

AFM-So tired my first 2 days back at work and I have had parents evenings both nights!!! boo hoo!!! soo tired and soo wish could just stay at home!
Not sure on when to test, it's meant to be next tuesday but I really don't wanna test before school in case bad news! well if it's bad news I just wouldn't go in....
I'm thinking maybe sunday which is 2 days early but will be scared of getting negative!? Arrgghh don't know what to do! sunday will be 7dp5dt actually! so they making me wait 15 days? Oh I don't know i'm confused. my transfer was on sunday so this sunday will be 7 days after won't it?

xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## africaqueen

ST- I would think if u test on Sunday you will get a pretty accurate result but i too would be sooo scared of testing i would struggle. Good luck for whenever u decide to test x

Princess- Glad things are moving forward for you and men are on a different planet so dont worry about that, they are pretty much all the same ;-) x

Lou- your scan sounds about right for 8 days i think? il be on 10th day when im scanned so hoping il be almost ready by then and if i need to stim longer it should be another 2-3 days i think. Well i hope anyway! im sure all will be fine by fri and me and Hope are scanned on same day so we could all have EC same day 

Hope- Oooh im getting excited now! ROLL ON FRIDAY!! cant wait to compare results an get excited together! i am feeling a lil nervy now to think that i might be pregnant by the end of this mth! Eeeek x

Hi to everyone else. x

AFM- Just tomorrows jabs and then the next day scan to see how many follies! i hope im good to go! wanna be pupo sooo much now but nervous, excited and scared all rolled into one! xxx


----------



## rosababy

Princess, good to hear from you!! I'm sorry your dh is driving you crazy. :wacko: 

Hope, the cramps are fine. They remind me things are happening in there. :thumbup: I'll be worried if they go away, actually. Glad you're not as tired! I can just imagine you doing your sniff at your desk. People probably just think you have a cold or something. At least it's not a jab! :haha:

Delly, yay for 30,000 posts!!! :dance: We ARE chatty!

Z, good luck at your beta tomorrow! I would totally take a frer just to prove it! lol! You won't need it. You're preggo, girl!!!!

Kelly, boo for ms. :wacko: At least you know it's for the little ones, though. 
Still that can't be fun. :hugs:

ST, it's totally annoying to do the pessaries. :wacko: I had some interesting colors when I took a poo. :blush: Neon blue and green!!!! :rofl: I was like what the HECK?! :saywhat: Sorry your first few days back at school were not relaxing. I can't stand night time things for school. Never fun. I'm not sure if that would be 6 days after or 7. :shrug:

Afm, I'm doing fine. I have one more day off. I'm totally ticked at a coworker, and am totally not looking forward to going back to school on Friday. I feel like i'm being taken advantage of, and she's a witch. My dh is like it's really important NOT to get upset about it, since our babies (yes, we're thinking both will take!) need all of my positive energy right now. It's hard not to get worked up though. I need to not give a frick.:ignore:


----------



## Kelly9

ST: Sunday should be ok you'd be 12dpo, I was scared till I actually decided to test then it was days of will it darken etc lol. 

Hope, your scan is coming up so soon! I can't wait to hear all about it.

AQ, yay for jabs!

Zowie it all sounds very promising! I want to see pics of these tests please!

I am soooooo tired! I found my old prescription of diclectin (for nausea) when I was preggo with skyler so I took one and I ate a bowl of tomato soup and my ms went away, not sure which is was though. 

I have my scan tomorrow at 11, I hope they can tell me something! I'm still pretty bloated and full of fluid.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Doodar said:


> Wow this thread moves so fast, had problems getting on last night!
> 
> Hope,Trask,AQ,Pet,ST How you all doing. I know I missed someone coz I always do :dohh: :hugs:
> 
> AFM I'm still stressing about my bfp! I'm finding it really difficult to remain positive. I've been here twice before and I dont think I will relax at least until that 6 week scan. I havent tested again today but I will do later. Normally though I'm testing to see that line get darker but I dont think it could get any darker than yesterdays lol so now I'm stressing in case it goes lighter. I'm a serial tester and the clinic always tell me off for doing it but I would rather know whats happening than get to scan day and be heartbroken. It's such a hard ride. Love and luck to you all :hugs:

Hey dear! I am doing fine, just waiting to start my stims this Friday! Yay! :happydance: Don't stress about your :bfp:! Keep a PMA and you will be just fine honey! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Zowiey- Naughty girl for early poas! haha. I truly hope its a early BFP for you and why should it not be? ;-) i would test again in 2 days and if a line is there u have cracked it ;-) good luck hun and i would of done the same. I have no wilpower where pee sticks are x
> 
> Rosa- Hope your doing ok with 2ww x
> 
> Pet- You start dr tomorrow right? good luck hun! x
> 
> Princess- Any word from dh's dr yet? hope things start moving soon x
> 
> ST- How are u doing? x
> 
> Hope- Enjoy your hypno and hope all is well x
> 
> Tinks- How are u feeling today after all the drama with EC? Did you have a mock transfer prior to ET? x
> 
> Traskey- Hope all is well for you too x
> 
> Doodar- You will feel like that but im sure u will be fine x
> 
> Nici- How r u doing? have u got your scan thur? x
> 
> Lou- Hope all well with u? x
> 
> Chris- Any news ? x
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> AFM- Day 7 of stimms already! feel lil bit bloated but no pain etc. Cant wait till fri to see if we are cooking with gas! haha xxx

Hello doll! I went to my doctor today and we got the go ahead for my cycle! Ultrasound didn't show any signs of cysts! :happydance: So I start stimming this Friday! Yay! I'm so excited!!! I am glad that you aren't experiencing any pain with your stimms! Can't wait to hear how everything is turning out for you! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Traskey said:


> Thanks for all of your support ladies. You are all really kind. Giant :hug:
> 
> Tinks, Pet, ST, how are you doing today?
> :hi:

Hey dear, I am SO very very sorry to hear about your news. It makes my heart hurt! Just know that everything happens for a reason!!! Keep your positive attitude and great things will come to you love! :hugs: I am doing fine, saw my doctor today and they gave me the go ahead to start stimming this Friday! :happydance: I cannot wait! Plenty of :hugs::hugs::hugs: for you hun!


----------



## PetLuvR86

zowiey said:


> I just want yo say thankyou to you all for your support :hugs:
> 
> I don't want to be the annoying person who clearly has a positive but is being dramatic. I suppose I thought that getting 2 lines was a cut and dry thing. I wasn't really to aware that faint lines happened, and so I'm finding it difficult to fully accept it, and the fact I'm terrified its going to be taken away doesn't help.
> 
> But anyway, you ladies are all amazing, I may not know your real names, but you all have helped me more than I can say! :hugs:
> xxxx

So happy for you Z!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: What great news! I would be the same and test every hour if I could! :haha:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Hello ladies!

How is everyone doing? I wish I could get on here more often to keep track of what everyone is doing, but work just keeps getting in the way! :wacko: How is everyone?

Kelly- I hope you are doing better!

Traskey-:hugs:

AQ- hope stimming goes smooth for ya!

ST- take it easy while you are at work lady! haha how is it working after everything? i am worried that it will be hard for me cuz of the pain:blush:

Zowiey- yay for your :bfp:!!!

Rosa- how are you dear?

Sorry if I forgot anyone...hope you all are doing wonderful!

AFM-i went to my doctor today and they did my suppression check ultrasound and took my vitals. i was surprised to hear them say my blood pressure was 120/90 as it has always been normal... kinda scares me!:shrug: The ultrasound went great with NO CYSTS! :happydance: Stimming starts Friday!!!! 
:hugs: to you all!!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

:( seems they have now forced me to see the mobile version of the site on my iPad so I can't see any signatures and there's no thank you button (which I've been using like the like button on FB!). The whole point of having an iPad was so that I could browse the Internet properly without having to use a mobile version. I'll have to try and see if I can switch it off. 

I'll have to do personals later when I can view the site properly but i think I remembered... Good luck Lou for your beta, and pet hurrah for stimming tomorrow!

My jab last night went like a dream, no anxiety at all and apart from the sharp in and out of the needle I didn't even feel it. I was so proud of myself! :thumbup: DH is such a good jabber :lol:

AQ this time tomorrow we'll be en route to scan!


----------



## ~Hope~

:lol: just as I hit reply and my post loaded I spotted a button at the bottom of the page that said Go to Desktop version! hurrah I can see your avatars which means I can see you!


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.

Pet- Great news that you can start stimming tomorrow! it will go so fast now  x

Hope- Yes this time tomorrow we will know how many follies we have and get to know(hopefully) when EC will be! sounds surreal now dont u think? lol. I am so excited and nervous! dont think il sleep too well tonight! x

Hi to Doodar, ST, Traskey, Princess, Tinks, Canamfam, Chris, and all the gang.

AFM- Getting hyped up over tomorrows scan! just cant wait to see how many are there! going for a curry with my friend and my dad tonight as dh is in work doing nights and i need to do something to pass time! lol xxx


----------



## Chris77

Ladies!

I got a :bfp: this morning! BUT, I'm not sure if it's still the Ovidrel. I took 2 shots of Ovidrel (total 500 mcgs) 14 days ago....more like 14 days and 6 hours ago...

What do we think?
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAG0600.jpg


----------



## googoo

wow well done u x


----------



## Traskey

Absolutely pregnant Chris!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance:

Congratulations :D:D:D:D:D:D

Oooooooooooooo, I wonder how many you have :D


----------



## googoo

can i ask if any of u ladies have pcos?
x


----------



## Chris77

googoo said:


> can i ask if any of u ladies have pcos?
> x

I don't. I'm pretty sure there are a few here that do though.


----------



## googoo

im just curious,, if anyone does can u plzz plz contact me x


----------



## princess_1991

Omg chris! Surely the ovidrel should be out your system by now so I'm gunna say congrats!! :happydance: :happydance: 
Xx


----------



## Chris77

My FS said 13 days post trigger should be a true positive.

BETA was this morning. Results about 2-3 pm my time. Dr. K says "tentative congrats"


----------



## rosababy

googoo said:


> can i ask if any of u ladies have pcos?
> x

Nope, not me. 

CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo:
You're kidding me?! Look at how that worked out!!!!! Omg, you must be dying for that phone call. But the doc said tentative congrats, that's exciting!!!! OMGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Chris!!!!! that is a good positive! i should think the meds would be out of your system within 14 days?! Ooooh cant wait to see what your BETA says but think that is a BFP hun! good luck and il whisper congrats for now but shout it later ;-) xxx


----------



## loopylew2

:bfp:OOh Chris...I'll say thats a positve!!!:bfp:

lou


----------



## Traskey

Wow, we're on a string of bfps here lately!!

Congratulations Chris :wohoo: :happydance:

Googoo, no pcos for me.


----------



## googoo

thanks ladies for looking,, i think iv just scared myself cos someone said ppl with pcos have crappy egg quality x


----------



## zowiey

Oh my god chris I had no idea!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: WOW! I'm putting money on sextuplets!!!

I haven't caught up yet, but just thought I would let you know, I had my blood test today, and had a hcg level of 38, they wanted anything over 30, so I just made it. But I'm spotting a little, which the nurse said not to worry about, but it scares the shit out of me. That coupled with excessive googleing on hcg numbers, have sent me crazy :wacko: BUT as of this moment I am PREGNANT! 
I want to put a ticker up, but am not sure if it's getting ahead of myself? Will I Jinx myself if I do? What do you ladies think?

Thank you sooooo much for all your support :hugs:

Oh and one thing I have learnt, it really isn't a good idea to test before your official test date. I have been to hell and back from early testing and I'm so sure it really isnt worth it.


----------



## googoo

id say put a ticker up and enjoy the moment x


----------



## zowiey

Thanks googoo! I don't think we've spoken before? Are you starting treatment soon, or almost finnished? I don't have pcos either, but I'm sure someone does on here, just can't think who!
xxxx

ETA, I *THINK* It may be School Teacher, I'm sure she'll be around later.

And ST, if i'm wrong, i am soooo sorry :hugs:
xx


----------



## googoo

im not due to srtr cycling til august time all being well x


----------



## rosababy

Z, I don't know anything about hcg numbers either, but I see you have your ticker up! Live like you're preggo and have faith!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## 4magpies

She's a nasty piece of work and posting horrible things in my journal.

Don't converse with her.

I'd be surprised if she even has real fertility problems and hasn't made them up. Shes a horrible little troll!

x


----------



## googoo

y wud i make them up..
dnt be so stupid,, and if ppl read bak bout wot u put on my old journal then they wudnt be suprised!


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Rosa! Well I figured I've been blessed enough to get this far, why shouldn't my baby be acknowledged, just through my stupid fear?!
xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Wow - I have missed so much. Will just have a quick catch up so sorry if I dont mention everyone :thumbup:

Traskey - I am so so sorry hun, I really did hope you would get a late BFP. I will pop over to your journal later on hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Zowie - Congrats on your BFP being confirmed, now you make sure you rest up. Remember it is quite common to bleed so try not to worry to much, impossible I know :hugs:

Chris - OMG!! After all that congrats, ooooohhh how many????? :winkwink:

Kelly - Good to see you are home and glad you are feeling better, well apart from MS but thats a good thing :thumbup:

Hope & AQ - Good luck for your scans tomorrow, I am sure you will have some lovely follies growing.

Lou - Try not to worry, you still have time for more to grow. Keep drinking planty of water and I will keep my fx for you :hugs:

Hi Rosa, ST - 2ww driving you mad yet????

AFM - Not much to report, I am still really bloated and already look pregnant :dohh: I have been having a few twinges but I know thiscould just be from all the meds and EC/ET. I thought I had tested my trigger out but I thought I would double check this morning and I got another faint line so its still lingering :growlmad: Will do another tomorrow morning. DH was laughing at the fact I want the second line not to appear, first time ever :haha:

And ST - I like you OTD, would make it Thursday and my mums 60th :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

YAY!! zowiey!! congrats on your confirmed BFP!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Tinks85 said:


> Hi Rosa, ST - 2ww driving you mad yet????

Pretty much, yep! :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh my oh my oh my happy dance happening here Chris that is awesome news :dance:

Z congrats on your beta and your ticker :dance:

Bfps are flooding in here, I hope this is a lucky thread and we have-not had our fair share already!


----------



## rosababy

Has anyone else been told to lay off the water after the transfer? I just got back from my appt (sonogram) and he said no more water, take it down to 5% of what I've been drinking. :saywhat: I drink so much water though! I'm already thirsty just thinking about not drinking water! He said v8 and tomato juice is it. No gatorade, no nothing, just that. Well that makes me want to gag just thinking about.

Just poured myself a glass of v8 and am trying to choke it down. :sick:


----------



## loopylew2

:bfp:Zowiey enjoy your:bfp: casue youve worked hard enough for it... kick back and relax....

Hope your not allowed to say that!! lol there will be many more coming and they belong to us...:happydance:

Good luck AQ and Hope with your scans tomorrow and good luck Pet for your first stimm tomorrow... 

Tinks I've decided its futile worrying. ..whatever is gonna happen is!! its totally out of my control...

afm scan at 11.10... wish me luck ladies... xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Oh dear!! poor you Rosa was those the only options, cant you just drink normal fresh juice..??

lou


----------



## rosababy

loopylew2 said:


> Oh dear!! poor you Rosa was those the only options, cant you just drink normal fresh juice..??
> 
> lou

No, just tomato juice. Blech. :sick: He said it has to be high sodium to soak up the water. i'm not sure about milk and stuff...just no water. I got some chicken broth too, since it's also high in sodium. Equally as gross to drink.


----------



## Traskey

Lou, AQ, Hope

Good luck with your scans tomorrow :hugs:

Rosa, i've read conflicting things about drinking gatorade but not about water. Mind you, I had to keep drinking because of the ohss so they probably didn't bother to tell me.


----------



## Tinks85

I haven't heard anything about not drinking, I am still gulping water down. My tummy is just as big as it was after EC at the minute, so uncomfy. I just want the bloat to go down :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

GL for you scan lou :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

googoo said:


> can i ask if any of u ladies have pcos?
> x

 I do, my eggs were good quality though as far as I know.



Chris77 said:


> My FS said 13 days post trigger should be a true positive.
> 
> BETA was this morning. Results about 2-3 pm my time. Dr. K says "tentative congrats"

Wahoo for :bfp: amazing! and to think you almost didn't go ahead with iui! can't wait to find out how many, lol! sextuplets!!!! -how does dh feel?



zowiey said:


> I want to put a ticker up, but am not sure if it's getting ahead of myself? Will I Jinx myself if I do? What do you ladies think?
> 
> Oh and one thing I have learnt, it really isn't a good idea to test before your official test date. I have been to hell and back from early testing and I'm so sure it really isnt worth it.

Impossible to know what's right but I say go for it! (I see you have!) Still can't decide wether to test sunday (2 days early) or tuesday (otd but a school day)! 
What was Dh's reaction to the bfp? xxx



Tinks85 said:


> And ST - I like you OTD, would make it Thursday and my mums 60th :thumbup:

Yay! I say go for that then! I wish I had tested the trigger and then I could know if it's worth doing a test on sunday!



rosababy said:


> Has anyone else been told to lay off the water after the transfer?

Hi rosa? I'm still drinking 2 litres if I can, says to do that in my book so weird that you can't. what was your sonogram for?xx

AFM-nothing to report really! looking forward to the weekend! still not sure when to test. 
Sooo pleased for all the bfps on here! and soo very very glad to me having the support of this thread! :kiss:

:hi: to trask, aq, princess, lou, doodar, delly, hope and all the lovely gang!xx


----------



## rosababy

ST, just to see my lining I think. Not sure what it was for. :shrug: As soon as the dildo cam went in, tho, he was like yep, lay off of the water for a while. So, I wonder what he saw?


----------



## Kelly9

I'll say it again here Chris but I am thrilled for you! Can't wait to hear what your beta is!


----------



## rosababy

Chris, you should have gotten the call right? What is it?


----------



## schoolteacher

rosababy said:


> ST, just to see my lining I think. Not sure what it was for. :shrug: As soon as the dildo cam went in, tho, he was like yep, lay off of the water for a while. So, I wonder what he saw?

OOoooh interesting!x


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and congrats to you to Zowie!!!! I totally didn't mean to forget you! 

I got another beta drawn today to compare to my one at 4 weeks 1 day so hopefully it's nice and high, if it doubles like it should I expect it would be around 2000 ish give or take some.

As per the water i was told to keep drinking and to have sports drinks but the doc pretty much said the fluid will go when it's ready you can't really speed it up.


----------



## Chris77

rosababy said:


> Chris, you should have gotten the call right? What is it?

I'm officially PREGNANT!! Beta is 166


----------



## Kelly9

Woohoo!


----------



## ~Hope~

Chris I'm so happy for you I want to cry! And to think you nearly abandoned the cycle altogether! This was meant to be. Can't wait to find out how many there are in there :dance:

Rosa I'm going to really struggle if they tell me to cut out water after transfer because I was drinking nearly two litres a day before IVF! My only other drink of choice is orange squash,which is pretty much just water too :lol:

Lou and AQ good luck with the scans tomorrow, hope we all have a good choice of follies, I'm feeling doubtful as I'm not feeling a thing, but then I've only just done my 7th jab. Must keep the PMA!

:wave: to the rest of the gang :flower:


----------



## rosababy

YAY CHRIS!!!! I sneaked a peak at your journal because I was curious. :blush: So happy for you! :yipee:


----------



## rosababy

I am really struggling already with this no water thing, ladies. I seriously normally drink so much that I am dying right now. I just came back from a walk with my dog and downed 8 oz because I just couldn't take it. :sad2: And I have 10 more days of this.


----------



## Kelly9

I honestly don't know why the doc would tell you no water. Maybe you could call the clinic and get more details?


----------



## africaqueen

Chris and Zowiey- Loving the tickers girls and a huge CONGRATS to you both! may it be the start of a BFP boom on this thread! haha x

Magpies- Not seen u about hun, hows it going? x

Hope and Lou- GL with scans girls x

Hi to everyone else. I am only popping on briefly as im off to bed soon. Up early for my scan tomorrow! cant wait but so nervous! lol. Nite all x


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning girls - hope you're all ok today.

Back from my 8 day scan and I think the results were ok. Had 4 follies on the right and 5 on the left, the biggest 3 on each side were noted as 12, 11 and 10 and then 10, 8 and 8. The nurse said that was ok and they wouldn't expect me to grow any fresh ones but that these will grow and maybe some little ones might grow a bit too. I have to go for another scan on Monday and then depending what happens I'll either do EC on Thursday/Friday, or I'll have another scan Wednesday and do EC on Friday/Monday.

AQ & Lou - how did you get on?

I did also find out today that if our embies don't look like they'll make it to blast then we can have two transferred at Day 3. So now my "of course we'll go to blast" mindset has been wobbled slightly as I'm thinking "oooh - put 2 back and we might have twins!" :lol:


----------



## Doodar

Rosa I dont understand why they would tell you to cut down on the water either! It's bizarre, normally they tell you to increase water intake after et!

Hope yay!! for follies :happydance: all sounding good. It's a tough decision when it comes to how many to put back! would they not allow you two blasts?


----------



## ~Hope~

No - you can only have one blast, unless you're over 40 then they let you have two. I think it's because they have to try and limit multiple pregnancies and two blasts is more likely to result in twins than two embies.


----------



## Doodar

It's a difficult one! I said this time round that I would go for 2 on day 3 but when it came down to it we went with the one blast. Although the first two cycles my clinic did allow 2 blasts to be put back but this time round they said only one. I was happy to go with it though because I kinda convinced myself that my body couldnt cope with the two hence thats why they were being rejected, so I was happy to try something different this time round. Although I would love twins. Good luck making your decision hunny :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- I am glad your scan went well and as its only day 8 for you thats really good x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry not many personals. I am feeling bit down at the moment x

Well girls its not very good news from me im afraid :-( Went for my scan this morning and i have had a VERY poor response :-( on my left ovary there are 4 follies. 1 is 21mm, 2 are 10mm and 1 is 8mm. On the right side there is nothing at all :-(
Nurse went and spoke to a Dr, came back in and said we can either cancel the cycle at this stage as chances are we would only get 2-3 eggs at most or we can go to EC. We have opted to go to EC as we would be wasting the cycle otherwise and at least we have a tiny chance then. DH and i are so upset but trying to cling onto what the nurse said which is- all we need is one decent egg and for it to fertilise and become a embryo and we have the same chance as someone who got 20 eggs. I just need to cling onto that but i am not a fool and i know our chances have dropped dramatically. So i have been given another 3 amps of menopur for tomorrow and i take the trigger shot on sunday with EC on tuesday. Nurse said she is really hoping the 3 smaller follies would of grown by then, hence the reason EC is tue and not mon. Please pray for me girls. Going to need a miracle here more than ever now. xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies, well I had my scan again very disappointed... not sure where i want to go with this. Got 2 lead follies 18 & 16 the rest are between 12 and 4 the clinic are tentatively scheduling me in for EC tuesday depending on what consultant says this afternoon.. they are not really sure whether they may want me to continue stimming as danger of losing the 2 lead... the trouble is if they only get 2 eggs they may not even fertilise!! Which would mean this would have all been for nothing and we cannot afford to do this again..!!! I am feeling extremely tearful at the thought of this....

Hope your numbers and sizes sound brilliant...

lou


----------



## loopylew2

Oh AQ i am so feeling your pain.....xxx

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- Im sorry your results were not as good as u hoped too. All we need is one embyro to have our shot at motherhood xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Aq, loopy - girls im so sorry the results were not what you wanted but as aq said all you need is one determined little eggie :thumbup: ill have everything crossed for you to when you got to ec

hope - congrats on your scan, im thinking the same as you, if we dont get to blast i want 2 day 3s, id lovee twins as they run in my family :D whats the odds of a blast splitting?? :haha:

xx


----------



## ~Hope~

That's the other thing I'm thinking, that some people say that single transfer is more successful than double. Hmm will have to do some research, and have a good think, it will keep me occupied while I wait for the follies to grow :lol:


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess, 9% odds of a blast splitting I think I read somewhere!

Oh AQ and Lou, I am tearing up reading your posts. But you do only need one little egg to make this cycle a success. Just be strong, and remember that we have miracles in this thread, look at Chris, she nearly gave up and she is now pregnant. My thoughts are with you both and I really hope those follies produce some good eggs for you :dust:


----------



## Doodar

AQ and Lou I am so sorry for you both, but please dont give up hope just yet. Take inspiration from Chris's journey, she very nearly cancelled and if she had then she wouldn't be preggo now! Remember is quality not quantity that counts and I'm sending you both massive hugs and tons of eggy dust to your eggies! :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

AQ and Lou, i'm so sorry that your scans have not gone as well as you would have liked. I am really hopeful that they will able to get some eggs for you both. It's easy to say it only takes one but it does. I had 16 and it didn't work so it's really not about the numbers. 

:dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

AQ-I'm so sorry its bad news for you! :nope:I really feel for you and your DH after being so far into your journey already. I absolutely believe you have made the right decision to carry on, and I pray that just like you said, as long as you get one strong embie (which you WILL!) it will be just the same as the lady with 20 eggs who has a one embie transfer. As long as you get that embie in you! you have a shot at this, you do!:hugs:

Loopy-I just want to echo the above to you! you can do it, keep the pma if you can!! huge :hugs: for you!
x

Quick hi to all! will be on properly later!xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
I am trying to stay positive but it is hard when faced with such low odds.
I am clinging onto the hope that i could still be pregnant by the end of this mth though.
My lovely mum used to have a saying that she always used 'where there is life, there is hope'. I am clinging to that and praying a LOT! lol. I have had a crappy day so off out tonight with my dh to our friends 30th party. I wont be drinking of course but be nice to get out and socialise for a few hrs before i lose my mind! ha xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Thankyou ladies for all your positive words and thoughts... trying to keep up the PMA and believe.... just got the call from the clinic. The EC has been changed to Wednesday as consultant wants to give the smaller ones a chance to catch up...

Aq enjoy your evening out...

lou


----------



## Tinks85

Lou & AQ - I am so very sorry your scans have not been as expected. All I can say is what the other ladies have and that you only need 1 good one. I will be praying hard for you both :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Hope - I am glad your scan went well. 1 or 2 is a difficult one. Your mind is just were mine was a week ago. We had the choice taken from us in the end as the would replace 2 top quaility with my age. I would have gone for 2 though if allowed and if we had a few more embies. After all the debating I did I truley think you just have to go with your heart :thumbup: More chance of frosties with 3 day as well.

Chris :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for the beta. I just love your story :thumbup:

ST - Have you decided when to test yet????

How are you bearing up Traskey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Doodar, Kelly, princess and the gang. How are you all :kiss:

I am wanting to stock up on tests for OTD and was wondering what tests everyone is using? Do you have to buy the expensive ones??? Asda's own brand are 15miu and can use them 4 days early. Or has everyone used FRER or clearblue? Its not that I am being cheap its just I dont want to waste the money of the own brands are just as good.


----------



## Doodar

AQ enjoy the party hun :thumbup: I think maybe these follie scan are just there as a guide, I dont think they are fully accurate. You always end up with more eggs than what they predict. Chin up hun! :thumbup:

Lou thats good that they are allowing them to grow an extra day, it will make all the difference and same as what I said to AQ I reckon you'll have more eggies than follies :thumbup:

I didnt have 20 follies on my last scan but I ended up with 20 eggs :thumbup:.

Tinks I've been using frer and found them really good, clearblue digi are good too :thumbup: I have had some tesco cheapie ones but the line wasn't as dark as the frer ones, but they still do the job. I'm still testing with frer everyday though just for peace of mind. I should have shares in them :haha:

AFM Clinic have phoned with my scan date. 2 weeks today, Fri 28th Oct! I'm so scared!! Nurse was lovely, she nearly made me cry, she said she was so pleased for us and after everything we had been through we truely deserved it. Aw! so this 2 week wait is now gonna be so much harder than the 2ww for testing! What is it with these 2ww :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Doodar - I dont even want to think what you have spent on tests lol. I have 2 of the asda one already, had them for over a year. I was just wondering what to get to add to the pile as I will need more than 2 once I get going :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: for your scan date, the nurse sounds so nice as well. yikes, another 2ww :wacko:


----------



## schoolteacher

yay for scan date doodar! :)

Tinks-my clinic specifically suggest clear blue (not digi), so I have one of those and a clearblue digi as well! x

AFM-may test on sunday think will just decide on the day! I do have pma but having the niggly feeling in the back of my mind that I haven't had any symptoms.....

x


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks ST.

Thats what we are like, we dont want to comit ourselves to a date yet. We have a few maybes though.

It doesn't mean anything that you dont have symptoms. Plenty of poeple dont get any. I think each day I think a little more that this is possible but I cant shift the negitive thoughts I have in the back of my mind that think that I will never get a BFP and just cant imagine myself pregnant :shrug::shrug: Maybe those thoughts are to prepare us for bad news though :thumbup:

Feel a little deflated tonight :growlmad:


----------



## schoolteacher

Ditto Tinks! :(


----------



## Tinks85

ST - BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Doodar

I didn't have any symptoms, still don't!! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Hope, great numbers! One or two is a hard decision. For me, it was made for me since I only had 2 left by day 3. :shrug: I was hoping for a blast too, but now I'm glad I have 2 little guys in there.

Doodar, I really don't know why I can't have water either. I'm doing gatorade and lots of salty foods. I just can't stomach the v8. Yay for your scan!!! :dance:

AQ and Lew, I'm sorry to hear about your low numbers. :hugs: Remember that I only had 3 or 4 follies and ended up with 10 eggs, though. They pop up out of nowhere! And don't forget about our very own success story in Chris! Hope is not lost yet, girls. :hugs:

Tinks, I dont have much hope either. I would just use frers. :shrug: I can't believe you're testing! You're so brave. Tests scare me! :haha: We can start testing tomorrow though...are you gunna? :test:


I had the worst work day ever, ladies. What a way to come back after a week off. :sad2: So happy that it's a weekend and that I can walk away from that terrible place. My emotions are crazy. Cramps on my right side. And I'm thirsty. :hissy:


----------



## Kelly9

Loopy and AQ I'm so sorry things haven't turned out the way you thought, I'll be praying for a couple of great embies for you. 

Hope yours scan sounds like it went very well. I had this same dilemma about the transfer date if you remember back, I for sure would have had my embies go to blast at least a few but I chose transfer on day 3 with 2 and now I'm preggers. I still don't with how many though. Gotta wait 17 more days for that.


----------



## Kelly9

Tinx tests are normally only good for a year so make sure they're not expired! I use frer and clear blue digi. 

Doodar, you lucky thing I have to wait till the 31 for my scan. It's doing my head in already!

ST I still don't have many symptoms, one day of ms and that was it besides being so tired I can't function. It freaks me out when I don't feel pukey lol.


----------



## PetLuvR86

googoo said:


> can i ask if any of u ladies have pcos?
> x

I have PCOS and my egg quality is amazing :thumbup: Don't always believe what you hear dear!


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Pet- Great news that you can start stimming tomorrow! it will go so fast now  x
> 
> Hope- Yes this time tomorrow we will know how many follies we have and get to know(hopefully) when EC will be! sounds surreal now dont u think? lol. I am so excited and nervous! dont think il sleep too well tonight! x
> 
> Hi to Doodar, ST, Traskey, Princess, Tinks, Canamfam, Chris, and all the gang.
> 
> AFM- Getting hyped up over tomorrows scan! just cant wait to see how many are there! going for a curry with my friend and my dad tonight as dh is in work doing nights and i need to do something to pass time! lol xxx

Thanks dear! The shots were a breeze!!!

Also, Chris... CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That is so amazing!!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Rosa - Sorry you have had such a bad day hun, hope you wasn't too stressed as thats not good lady :growlmad: No not testing yet, just getting prepared :haha: How come we can start tomorrow??? I didn't think HCG would be released until Tueday??? I have this of jut google though :haha: will try to post the timeline thing.

Pet - Glad the injections are going well :thumbup:

Kelly - The 31 will be here soon enough hun, all we do is wait for something else dont we :haha: Good point about the tests, just checked and the expire December 2011. Shows how long we have been TTC :haha:

Well I spook to DH about getting a FRER and he thinks they are a waste of money and all tests are the same :growlmad: Men do not understand these things. I think I may sneek a 2 pack in, he wont know what brand I have used on testing day as he will just see the stick :thumbup:

Well the bloat seems a lot better today but now I am worried that that is a bad sign :dohh: I cant win. Worry worry worry. I have been tossing and turning since 5 :growlmad:


----------



## ~Hope~

Pet glad to hear your stimming is going well. 

Rosa sorry you had a tough day, that's why I'm staying away from work after EC! Have a relaxing weekend to make up for it. Are you going to test today?

Tink I need to check my pee sticks to see they haven't expired too! I have a frer from the two pack I bought for the Iui cycle but there's a cb digi in the drawer from some time ago. keep the PMA honey!

Kelly I do remember your dilemma and ironically I was firmly in the blast camp :lol:

I found out yesterday that i seem to be unable to empty my bladder. Needed a wee by the time we got to the clinic so I went as soon as I walked in the door, then two minutes later we got called for the scan and the nurse said is your bladder empty and I said yep. So then we do the scan and as she is showing us the lining she says and there's your bladder, which is quite full. Wtf? How on earth does that happen? 

I also found out that our clinic does ET without ultrasound. On one hand I'm disappointed as I won't get to see the embies go back, but on the other hand I'm glad that I don't have to work out how much liquid to have to fill my bladder, especially when apparently its full when I think it's empty :lol:

Anyone got any plans for their Saturday? I need to go to town to buy more leggings since I'm really feeling my ovaries now and starting to bloat, I'm feeling quite tired today though after yesterday's early start so might need to have a nap first. Waking up to sniff at 8 is a pita, and pretty soon I'll be swapping that to waking up to insert one of those nasty suppositories... Funny thing is I never used to be a sleep late girl and now I wish I could :lol:

Have fun my lovely fall buddies :flower:


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Hope, yes check your tests.

I thought I knew what I would do with transfer days and blasts but when it came to the crunch after EC and you have to make a decision I found all previous plans and ideas went out the window :haha: I know this doesn't help but what I mean is I dont think you can know what you are going to do until you have to make the decision, iykwim. It will come to you :thumbup:

How weird about not emptying your bladder, did the nurse say anything about that? I dont want to worry you but they told us that not being able to wee right is a sign of OHSS so keep an eye on it hun and drink loads. I would imagine ET will be a lot more comfortable without a full bladder. Dont they need US though or is there really only one place they can go :haha:

I have no plans for today, might go round to see my parents. Exciting times :haha: Oh I may be nipping to superdrug for a FRER to hide :winkwink:

Good luck shopping, I find leggins are really hard to buy and you would think they would be easy. I can never find them to fit right :dohh:


----------



## Tinks85

Here is the timeline I was talking about, might be usefull for some. I think its interestering :thumbup:

This is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT


----------



## ~Hope~

That's interesting when is 11dpt for you?

Thanks for the ohss tip. I have been drinking loads of water 3 litres usually, I think to be honest it's a long standing issue because I drive DH nuts by going to e bathroom at least twice before we go on a long journey, then I invariably need to stop at the services within half an hour!

You're right about making the decision about one or two at the time, who knows they might not meet blast criteria in which case two it will be. But if they do meet blast I think that's when we'll have the thought choice to make. I'll just have to listen to the experts!

I've mangaged to find leggings to fit in primark and h&m so I just have to hope they have some in stock :thumbup:


----------



## Tinks85

11dpt will be Friday :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

HI all!

Tinks defo buy a frer if you want one, what do men know, lol!!

Hope-I think I have trouble emptying my bladder too as it could oftern been seen on the screen and one time the consultant had to press on it to move it out the way so he could see properly! so I guess it wasn't as empty as it could be! I find that once you have finished a wee if you sit a while longer some more normally comes out! also if you arch you back and sit up straight I can normally get some extra out that way!

Pet-yay for starting stimms!

Rosa-sorry you had a bad day at work, u ok? hope your little guys are nice and snug!x

Im off into town soon with my friend and her 3 month old baby boy Elliot! Think I'm just gonna make a snap decision tommorrow morning whether to test or not--Will be 7dp5dt. If not I will wait until otd on tuesday (9dp5dt) and just hope its good news so I can go to school!x


----------



## Tinks85

ST - I think I would test tomorrow if I was you, not that I am encouraging you or anything :winkwink: Hace a lovely day with your friend and her baby :thumbup:

DH wouldn't go mad and if I explained I really wanted one he would be fine, just frown apon it, we are quite tight with money at the minute :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

OMG! I had a weird dream last night where I was walking around a shopping centre carrying a baby. However the baby was a plastic dolly (not a good sign maybe?) anyway we were walking along and came across a cow and a rattle snake! so I just looked it up and this is what it means!!!!

*Cow 
To see a cow in your dream symbolizes your passive and docile nature. You obey others without question. Alternatively, a cow represents maternal instincts or the desire to be cared for. For some cultures, the cow represents divine qualities of fertility, nourishment and motherhood. 

Rattlesnake 
To see a rattlesnake in your dream represents the passage of time. *

How fitting is the cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

St what a strange dream, sounds like that cow is a positive is a positive sign :thumbup:

Tink Im a complete skinflint when it comes to tests, I've only peed on about 4 in the 2 and a half years we've been trying because they're just so damn expensive. I want to know I'm pregnant before I pee on one :lol:

Well I'm back from town and feel yucky. My left ovary feels sore, my lower back is aching and I keep needing to pee. I also feel tired again. I think I'm going to stay on the sofa for the rest of the weekend. I have some work to do in prep for my impending two weeks off, can't leave all of this for my team to deal with! Thank goodness for laptops! I think I'm going to make Monday my last day in the office as walking around hurts my ovaries. I'll just work from home then until EC day. I am such a woos, what am I going to be like pregnant?? :lol:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh and st thanks for the pee tips! I love this place, no where else would I share such personal details, but it's nice to learn that I'm not alone :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- Yay for scan date! u must be so happy x

Hope- Glad u can feel your ovaries. Means lots of follies growing x

Tinks- Your OTD seems ages away! are u going to poas before then? x

Traskey- Hope you are doing ok x

Chris- Has the news sunk in yet? so happy for you x

Rosa- Did you really only show as having 4 follies on the scan and get 10 eggs?? i cant remember what you got sorry. That does give me some hope. So can the follies contain more than 1 egg each sometimes? x

Lou- How are u feeling today? x

Hi to Princess, Pet,Canamfam, ST and all the gang x

AFM- I am feeling very low today. dh left early for work and i got out of bed at noon :-( called dh before and he is very down too. We are both just gutted that our chances are so reduced now when the odds are against you enough even if we would of got a decent amount of follies :-( anyway i dont want to bring the mood down.
I am going out in the sunshine for a hr and then going to do my chores. need to keep busy to take my mind off it. I might pick up some protein shakes too as i have heard good things about them? xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ. I've heard protein is good, also get a hot water bottle on your tum and visualise the follies growing. I have read that there can be more than one egg per follie :dust:

I've just been googling and apparently a good nights sleep can help as well as putting your feet up the wall for 20 minutes as it helps blood flow to your follicles!


----------



## Traskey

Hang in there girls. I am sending you loads of pma :dust: 

This is a blooming hard journey and you need all your physical and mental strength. Be kind to yourself over the next few days and get loads of rest.

:hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Traskey you really are an inspiration to us all thankyou for taking the time to give such positve thoughts...:hugs:

Aq hang in there and remember it only takes the one... we've just got to believe that our few are doing the very best they can....:hugs:

ST that was a truly weird dream and hopefully prophetic re the cow:hugs:

Rosa im sorry you had such a pants day yesterday, hopefully you've managed to chill and forget it all today...

Doodar dont be scared be excited ..:hugs:

Hope im very sorry to have been so negative yesterday when i should have been celebrating your lovely follie news... :blush:

Hi Tinks Delly Princess Kelly Pet and all the rest of the gang, i hope today finds you bright and breezy....:hugs::hugs:

afm feeling much better today...due largely to you ladies....Thankyou... you are all a PMA inspiration....

lou


----------



## PetLuvR86

Tinks85 said:


> Rosa - Sorry you have had such a bad day hun, hope you wasn't too stressed as thats not good lady :growlmad: No not testing yet, just getting prepared :haha: How come we can start tomorrow??? I didn't think HCG would be released until Tueday??? I have this of jut google though :haha: will try to post the timeline thing.
> 
> Pet - Glad the injections are going well :thumbup:
> 
> Kelly - The 31 will be here soon enough hun, all we do is wait for something else dont we :haha: Good point about the tests, just checked and the expire December 2011. Shows how long we have been TTC :haha:
> 
> Well I spook to DH about getting a FRER and he thinks they are a waste of money and all tests are the same :growlmad: Men do not understand these things. I think I may sneek a 2 pack in, he wont know what brand I have used on testing day as he will just see the stick :thumbup:
> 
> Well the bloat seems a lot better today but now I am worried that that is a bad sign :dohh: I cant win. Worry worry worry. I have been tossing and turning since 5 :growlmad:

Thanks Tinks! :thumbup: It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be! I hope your bloating gets better! Can you use a heat pad???



~Hope~ said:


> Pet glad to hear your stimming is going well.
> Have fun my lovely fall buddies :flower:

Thanks Hope! I also hope that your bloating gets better...I am not looking forward to the enlarged ovaries :cry: Any tips on how I can help relieve some of the pain?



schoolteacher said:


> HI all!
> Pet-yay for starting stimms!




loopylew2 said:


> Traskey you really are an inspiration to us all thankyou for taking the time to give such positve thoughts...:hugs:
> 
> Aq hang in there and remember it only takes the one... we've just got to believe that our few are doing the very best they can....:hugs:
> 
> ST that was a truly weird dream and hopefully prophetic re the cow:hugs:
> 
> Rosa im sorry you had such a pants day yesterday, hopefully you've managed to chill and forget it all today...
> 
> Doodar dont be scared be excited ..:hugs:
> 
> Hope im very sorry to have been so negative yesterday when i should have been celebrating your lovely follie news... :blush:
> 
> Hi Tinks Delly Princess Kelly Pet and all the rest of the gang, i hope today finds you bright and breezy....:hugs::hugs:
> 
> afm feeling much better today...due largely to you ladies....Thankyou... you are all a PMA inspiration....
> 
> lou

Thanks so much! :dust:


----------



## Doodar

Happy weekend to you all ladies!! Sending sticky vibes! PMA vibes! follie growing vibes!! and any other vibes you may need!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for PMA girls.
I am still feeling very low and exhausted but i think a lot of that is grief as well as upset over the scan so only time will help.
I am off to get my last menopur jab now and then tomorrow night its my last burserlin and then later on my trigger shot. I am glad my ivf cycle is coming to a end but so nervous of tuesday's results. I am hoping and praying for a miracle now xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Lou what are you apologising for you crazy lady. You had a tough day yesterday and to be quite honest I was more worried about making sure you and AQ were ok than whether anyone was celebrating my scan, it's still early days for me. 

Pet I think we're allowed to take paracetamol to help with the pain but I try and stay away from painkillers so I'm just resting up with a heat pad. It's helping with the discomfort and hopefully helping them grow too. I'm actually fine when sitting down, walking around is uncomfortable and so is being in the car especially as I drive a tiny aygo and you can feel every bump in the road!

Sending lots of PMA for sticky little beans and ever growing follies... Don't forget those little men in the menopur with the bicycle pumps! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ~Hope~

Traskey :wave: I missed you!


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening all!
Well its been a chilly but beautiful sunny day in Cambridge! had a lovely day in town with my friend, we had lunch outside by the river watching the punts go by! :) and i brought a new dress:)
Soo tired all day though, been yawning my head off! hoping its a symptom!

Loopy-glad you seem a bit more cheeerful today!:hugs:

AQ-hopefully getting out in the sunshine did you some good? Just wanna echo Hopes tip bout a water bottle-it is meant to help them grow!xxx

Trask-glad to see you popping in here, and how kind of you to think of us when you must stillbe feeling sad yourself. How do you feel? :hugs:xxx

Tinks-how ru? did you buy a frer in the end? hope you have had a sunny day too! :)
x

Hope-I was very uncomfy the few days before egg collection and it was defo just best to rest!:sleep:

Doodar and Zowiey-how does it feel to be prego?:happydance:
Kelly-ru feeling any better? hope so!

Hi to eveyone else-hope you have all had a nice day!xxx


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - So sorry, you and DH are so down. It is understandable :hugs::hugs::hugs: Good idea about the protien shakes. Sending lots of PMA your way hun x I will be testing before OTD but not sure when yet :thumbup:

Hope - Thats very interesting about a good nights sleep :thumbup: If you feel its what you need then you should not be in the office hun. If you can work from home then thats ace and go for it :thumbup:

Traskey - Been thinking of you today :hugs:

Pet - Glad things seem to be going smoothly.

Lou - I am glad you are feeling better, I have everything crossed for your next scan PMA PMA PMA :kiss:

Doodar - Love your new avatar :happydance::happydance::happydance:

ST - Your day sounds lovely, hope you cant fit into that new dress for long so make the most of it. We did get a nice sunny day also :thumbup:

AFM - I have bought 2 twin packs of FRER. DH was not as against as I I had imagined. The were buy 1 get 1 free in superdrug so got 4 tests for £10. Quite pleased with that. You should stock up girls. DH has just asked if I am testing in the morning :saywhat: That would be madness, I dont think he understands bless him :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Tinks. My dh is home soon so im putting a pizza an garlic bread in the oven and we have got cookie dough ben an jerrys so going to have a treat night to cheer ourselves up, seeing as we would love to drink a btl of wine but cant so junk food next best thing ;-) lol. I have been googling a lot today and have found a fair few success stories from women in my situation so praying we can be one too.
Thats a good deal on the FRERS! If we get as far as ET il stock up  cant wait for your OTD as i have a good feeling for you xxx


----------



## PetLuvR86

~Hope~ said:


> Pet I think we're allowed to take paracetamol to help with the pain but I try and stay away from painkillers so I'm just resting up with a heat pad. It's helping with the discomfort and hopefully helping them grow too. I'm actually fine when sitting down, walking around is uncomfortable and so is being in the car especially as I drive a tiny aygo and you can feel every bump in the road!
> 
> Sending lots of PMA for sticky little beans and ever growing follies... Don't forget those little men in the menopur with the bicycle pumps! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks! I have never heard of that drug but I think staying natural will be the best thing. I know my doctor has told me to stay away from hot tubs so I wonder what is different from a heating pad? Thanks for the advice! :flower:

AFM-sending lots of love and :dust: your way!!


----------



## Kelly9

I wish we had frers that went on sale for buy 1 get 1! 

I am feeling better! My tummy seems to have gone down a bit or maybe the fluid moved more toward my back cause I still weight 5 pounds more but I feel better despite being absolutely exhausted all the time and eating enough food to feed a hockey team :blush: 

AQ and loopy I do hope you're feeling better, do you get another scan soon? There can totally be more the 1 egg per follie, I think I had 17 or 18 follies and got 20 eggs. 

Doodar I love your avatar, how have you been feeling?

Hope, you must be close to collection now hey? 

ST: OMG Test!!!!! haha, I don't know how you've waited this long! Good luck!

Tinx, our men don't always get it, when I showed DH my pee stick with the faint line he was like "what am I looking for?" :rofl: 

Hi to everyone else I've missed!

Is anyone else close to testing besides ST?


----------



## Tinks85

Thank you so much AQ, I really hope you are right, might feelings change from hour to hour :dohh: Junk is the best for times like this. You WILL be a success story also. Are you having another scan before EC? Is it trigger tonight???

Kelly - I did think it was a very good deal. Considered buying loads and outting them on ebay :haha::haha: I am glad you are feeling better. You will be putting weight on now for about 9 months :winkwink:

AFM - I am up early again, bloody 6am. I slept better but just not for long enough. Dont know if its the pesseries or just because I am anxious???


----------



## ~Hope~

Ah can't believe that superdrug offer! I meant to pop in there yesterday as DH has run out of conception vitamins and I felt so crap I forgot :( I might venture out today and see if my local superdrug is open on a Sunday but I don't think it does, might have to go in this week instead. I won't have any qualms on peeing on sticks that cheap :lol:

Tink hope youre able to get some more sleep, an afternoon nap might be good for you today. I had to get up at 8 to sniff and I'm awake now so I'll have to find something to watch on tv. I got in a good 10 hours last night so hopefully my follies are growing! Have you decided on a test day yet? Friday maybe?

St are you up? Are you gonna poas today? I agrees with Tink that you need to get the most out of that dress while you can!

Pet are you in the us? Paracetamol is Tylenol I think. Not sure about the hot tubs, they're banned for men because they destroy sperm, not sure about women. I know you can't have heat pads or hot baths after transfer. How is your stimming coming along?

AQ your junk food evening sounds yummy. I'm glad you've found some success stories and keep the PMA because you'll be another one :dust:

Lou sending grow follies grow vibes your way too :dust:

Princess what you up to this fine Sunday honey?

Rosa have you managed to have a relaxing weekend so far?

Zoe and Doodar and Kelly and chris how is pregnancy treating you girls?

O who did I miss.... :flower:

DH is off to work today so I'm going to have a sofa day, do a bit of work, a bit of knitting and watch some junk television while I have control of the remote :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning all! I didn't test in the end mainly because DH has hidden the tests and I didn't dare wake him up to ask him where they are! -he doesn't think I should test today!
Wish I had now though! A lady on another thread I'm on tested and got her bfp this morning! and another yesterday! the BFPS just seem to be flooding in at the mo!!!!
I'm just scared in case of bfn-don't know how I will cope.
Do you think it would be foolish to do a test later today? or should I just wait til tuesday now?


----------



## ~Hope~

Did I read somewhere that you don't need fmu to test? Are those other girls on the same schedule as you? If they are I'd say :test:


----------



## Doodar

I got my bfp at 6dp5dt. I am a serial tester though and there is no way I could wait until otd. I think the thing with testing early is you have to be prepared to accept that if it's a bfn that it may just be too early. That can mess with your head just as much as a faint bfp. Everyone is different though, I was happy to test early, some people don't like to. I also find that I get darker lines with second or third morning urine rather than first! Tough decisions girls! Babydust to you both! Can't use smilies, on my phone x


----------



## Tinks85

Hope I know, its an ace offer. I have been trying to check online but cant get on their website. The offer wasn't online Friday night though as I checked to see about prices. I think our SD opens sunday so yours might :thumbup: Enjoy your sofa day.

ST - I was hoping you would test as well :haha: The fear of a BFN is just overwhelming and I guess we will have to cope if the time comes. We are all here for each other for suport also :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I have everything crossed for you :kiss:

Well I am I moody today!!!!!!!!!!! I have just had a rant and shouted at all the cats (I have 4) for jumping up and sitting on things and leave hair everywhere. I now feel guilty. Plus I have gone on one due to the house being untidy. Its no big deal and its mainly just the diningroom, which is in the middle of decoration. I cant seem to calm myself down, normally I would have a lovely long bubble bath but nope :growlmad: And now I have just burst into :cry: for no reason lol. I need help :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Wow doodar that was early, I want to think there is a good chance of getting the right answer when I do test but I cant hold out too long I just cant. Even more so now I have 7 HPT in the house eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh dear Tink, nothing like feeling blue. Can have some chocolate instead?

Well new spanner in the works today... I've just found out at my clinic does double blast transfer once you're 35. And I'll be about 3 weeks shy of my 35th birthday at transfer, which means if we'd have waited one on to start we'd have had that option! I'm going to ask tomorrow if they would consider us for it given the matter of days before my birthday. Of course we might not even get one last let alone two but I want to be armed with options so we don't have to make a decision on the spot. The thought of completing our family in one fail swoop is so tempting to consider,but at the same time I'm scared of the possible complication with twins, both for the pregnancy and their health. Having twins by accident is one thing, but increasing the chances knowingly? Not sure... What do you all think? If you had the chance for a double blast would you take it? Should I push for the option?


----------



## schoolteacher

That's a tricky one Hope, 2 embies at day 3 is a different thing than 2 blasts! having said that though we all want to succeed so bad whether it with one baby or two i think I would agree to 2 blasts if given the chance!

Tinks-sorry your feeling tearful! just one of them days? I hate the house being untidy! what can you do to relax other than a bath? hope you feel better soon!
I knew you wanted me to test! and Hope!
You know what? DH has gone out and can i find where he has hidden the flippin tests??? Nope!!! looked everywhere!!!!!!

So terrified to test though. When we were still ttc a natural bfp, I was a poas addict, but now it's ivf I'm terrified. x


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies.....

ST your DH is funny hiding the tests from you...lol Mine doesn't even have the first idea about tests... he never asks....!!!

Tinks sorry you feel so tearful, however that could be a good sign....

Hope if i had the choice and mine got to Blast stage i would go for the two and deal with everything else after even if it meant complete bed rest...!!! nothing would make me happier!!! but then i am an old dear at 41.... lol

lou


----------



## ~Hope~

St oh no cant believe he hid the tests that good! Have you checked his undies drawer, or the kitchen cupboards? Or even the bathroom, ie the last place he might think you'll look?

Lou how are you feeling honey? Are you having another scan tomorrow or just going straight to EC on Wednesday? 

I'm going to ask the question about the blasts tomorrow, if they say no then that's the end of story, if they say yes then at least we have options.


----------



## ~Hope~

So my superdrug is closed today... But the online store isn't! The 2 for 1 is available and free delivery too so I just ordered two packs :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls

Hope everyone's ok

Sorry for no personals but I'm on my phone and I have no idea how you work the new bnb on my phone :haha:

Well DH went doctors yesterday and I told him to do what ever it takes to sort that bloody form, so he flashes a bit o cash and they said it'll cost £15 and they can do it in 4/5 days :dohh: 

So atleast that's summat I suppose, let's just hope they stick to their word nd ring DH rather then sending it themselves 

I'm spending Sunday dossing, gunna do a proper Sunday dinner today to treat myself :haha: 

Xx


----------



## princess_1991

Oh and st hope you find them tests, im dying to know!! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

ST- TEST TEST TEST TEST!!! haha. Good luck whenever you decide to test. If your pregnant it would show with afternoon pee so go for it x

Tinks- Aww lets hope the mood swings are all signs ;-) x

Rosa- How are u doing? x

Traskey- Hope your ok x

Princess- Good luck for some news from dh dr this wk and your forms x

Hope and Lou- When are your EC's ? how are u both feeling? x

Chris- How are u doing? x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I am feeling more positive today as i have reasoned that it would of been 4 days since my scan by EC and that is plenty of time for the smaller follies to have grown so hoping each one contains a egg and then we will get 4 eggs. I am hoping and praying!
I have my FINAL burserlin jab at 6pm tonight and then trigger shot at 9.30pm!! Eeeek this is actually happening! cannot believe how fast things have gone since stimming!
I am so nervous of tuesday but a PMA all the way so i am doing the best for my body and my eggies. I am so glad that tonights jabs are the last ones as sick an tired of them now to be honest! lol. Needle free day tomorrrow! what will i do with myself?! xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess hope the form gets sorted this week. 

AQ keep with the PMA girl, and yippee for final jabs tonight! I have my scan tomorrow at 10 and should find out then when EC will be.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Hope and best of luck for your scan tomorrow! hopefully EC will be soon xxx


----------



## Traskey

Getting busy time again in here. 

Good luck to those of you testing, ST, Rosa and Tinks. 

Good luck for the scans and the end of injections, Hope, Lou and AQ

Pet, you are starting down regging?

Princess, i'm hoping you can start soon!

Chris and Doodar, hope you are feeling well.

A special hug for Zowiey, thinking of you and your DH :hugs:


----------



## Caseys

~Hope~ said:


> Well new spanner in the works today... I've just found out at my clinic does double blast transfer once you're 35. And I'll be about 3 weeks shy of my 35th birthday at transfer, which means if we'd have waited one on to start we'd have had that option! I'm going to ask tomorrow if they would consider us for it given the matter of days before my birthday. Of course we might not even get one last let alone two but I want to be armed with options so we don't have to make a decision on the spot. The thought of completing our family in one fail swoop is so tempting to consider,but at the same time I'm scared of the possible complication with twins, both for the pregnancy and their health. Having twins by accident is one thing, but increasing the chances knowingly? Not sure... What do you all think? If you had the chance for a double blast would you take it? Should I push for the option?

I've been following this thread for awhile but not posting because I'm on the "other side" now but have been silently sending you all support. I was a couple months shy of age 37 in May when I had my successful IVF. 

My clinic (in the US) recommended that we have 2 put in (5 day old embies) and I now have a 23 week old baby boy growing in my belly. So they put two in, and one took. We were relieved only one took as we're not sure we could handle twins but my point is, it increased our chances and it was worth it after trying for 5 years with several failed IUIs and other methods. 

Also I think if you have a lot to freeze you could use that as a factor too - I think we have 9 frosties being stored so if we had only chosen 1 and that one happened to be the one that didn't take, we could have tried again with a FET which is easier than a fresh cycle.

Anyway, please forgive me if you think it's not my place to post in this forum, but I hope that info helps. :dust: to you all!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for post caseys! always lovely to see a success story 
Congrats and good luck with the remainder of your pregnancy xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh, that's interesting. Thanks for posting Casey, appreciate that :hugs: Congratulations on your pregnancy :)

Hope, we went for one for a few reasons but with hindsight we are wondering if we should have gone for two. We've decided that if we get the chance on out last attempt we are going to go for two, in the hope that one sticks at least!


----------



## ~Hope~

Thank Caasey that's really good to hear. 

T I'm thinking that if we get the chance two would be good to increase our chances.


----------



## Kelly9

ST find those tests! lol.

Hope I would have done 2 at 5 day if my clinic would have let me, so I say go for it. 

AQ yay for final jabs soon!

Zowie how are you doing? Have you had another beta? 

Doodar and Chris any MS yet?

Traskey you are such a great supportive friend on here, don't know what we would have done without you. 

Loopy how's it going?

Hi to anyone else I've missed!

I do have some news, I had a follow up appointment at the clinic today and I get to stop my heparin injections! Yay! They sting so much going in. Plus I do still have about 2 litres of fluid in my belly but it's settling and should be peed out soon enough. Also I had an internal u/s today (to check fluid levels) and I saw a beautiful gestational sac :cloud9: There was ONE that measured perfectly for 5 weeks 2 days. There was also another sac looking like thing on the scan but the doc couldn't get a good look at it and it was much smaller so he believes that there is likely only one baby in my tummy. I'll have to wait till Oct 31 to rule out twins for sure though but I am confident with what he said. I am sad but relieved, my emotions are kind of conflicting but my husband is super relieved that it appears we only have one baby cooking away. I did have a dream last night though that the doc told me it was twins, silly brain.


----------



## Traskey

^^^ What a lovely thing to say, thank you Kelly. 

How exciting to see a lovely baby sac :) So pleased for you. Sorry that you are a little sad it's not twins. I wonder what the second sac is?

Pleased that you get to stop the injections though and that the last of the fluid will eventually make it's way out.

:hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

CONGRATULATIONS to the ladies with the :bfp: all over the place! I've been away for about three weeks, and just read as much as I could to catch up, but I am sure I missed something. Could you just tell me who those BFPs are so I can revel in the joy :0)

As for me, sorry I've been away for so long. I have had a boring stretch and have been trying to busy myself with other things so not to obsess about every little thing. Here's a quick run down of my history and where I am now.

9/3-ER 2 embries transfered 9/5 no frosties
9/20 BFN--my RE told me that my numbers suggested that I was producing too many Lut. Hormones, so changed my meds (had been on menipur, ganerelix, and gonal-f)
9/22-began BCP
10/07-started Lupron injections
10/12-Stopped pills, 10/15 AF arrived right on time!
10/17-Have my suppression check bright and early tomorrow
Next week--should start Gonal-F & Lupron
2 weeks--if all goes well, trigger, ER & ET (last week of Oct?).
Also, after the ET, I'll take crinone (vag. sup) and Estrace, a pill.

Anyway, that's where I am. I'm feeling grateful for my insurance and such a quick turnaround with the process...was able to start the second cycle 2 days after I got news from the first. I noticed that they wrote I'll have a day 2 or 3 transfer this time--last time they'd written 3 or 5. I'll have to remember to ask about that.

I'm off to buy some HPT so I'll have an ample supply when I start doing the crazies during the 2ww :) 

Thanks for being here. Great to have a place to chat about this stuff!


----------



## Kelly9

4everyoung hi! Zowie, Doodar, Chris77 and myself have got bfps so far. We're waiting on some more lovely ladies to test soon too! Best of luck with your cycle this month to! I wish our insurance covered IVF for us. In fact I just mailed in our receipt with a claim form in hopes that something magical will happen and we'll get some money back. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## rosababy

Back from my night out...so much to catch up on! 

Tinks, I read somewhere (another time line) that said we could start testing on 6dp3dt. Here's the link: https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...(2WW)-If-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test

Not sure if it's accurate, but who knows what is?! :wacko: Either way, I'm not testing until Friday morning.

Hope, I did stay away from work for a week after EC! This was my first day back and it was a doozy. I don't even care about it anymore...it's over. I had a great weekend and I'm ready to start over. Weird about your bladder!

AQ, yay for the trigger! You're probably doing it right now...good luck! Extra yay for a needle free day tomorrow! Do you know if you do progesterone shots or pessaries? I had 3 follies that were ready, a few more that were smaller and lots of little ones. Protein shakes are a great way to get lots of protein, but it's probably too late for them to affect your egg quality, which is what I used it for. Although, I only had 6 mature, so who knows?

Hope, I would push for 2 5day blasts. :thumbup: As long as you're healthy and can handle twins.

Kelly, sorry to hear about only one baby. That baby will be so wonderful, though! I know how you feel though...you get used to thinking one thing and then it changes. Change is hard.

4everyoung, good to hear from you! And so glad to hear that you were able to start a new cycle right away. That's so great!

Afm, I had to go to a marching band competition with my dh, since he wouldn't have gotten home until 4 am, and I can't give my progesterone shots to myself. So, we spent a nice romantic evening surrounded by annoying high schoolers and loud instruments blasting in my ears...and then to top it off, get a shot in the arse in the middle of the parking lot. I had a nice camping foam pad, a sleeping bag, 3 pillows, my heating pad, and old Frasier episodes on my ipod. I spent the rest of the evening in the car relaxing while my dh had to stay for the rest of the competition. It was actually nice to get out of the house though. It was pretty ridiculous how much crap we had to pack for a trip that was less than 24 hours. :blush:

I'm feeling good. Not overly optimistic, but whatever. Every symptom...I can smell everything (dh can't smell anything that I claim to smell), my coffee has tasted weird for the past few days, cramps, boobs are on fire...and it's all the progesterone. I know it. That stuff is seriously evil. :devil:


----------



## Kelly9

^ I'm totally not upset about there likely being one in there. I just feel blessed and happy to have at least one. Though it will be nice to have full confirmation in 2 weeks. 

I forgot to mention I tested and got a bfp at 10dpo so 7dp3dt. I am pretty sure I had a bfp at 9dpo but it was so faint I could be sure.


----------



## 4everyoung

Kelly9 said:


> 4everyoung hi! Zowie, Doodar, Chris77 and myself have got bfps so far. We're waiting on some more lovely ladies to test soon too! Best of luck with your cycle this month to! I wish our insurance covered IVF for us. In fact I just mailed in our receipt with a claim form in hopes that something magical will happen and we'll get some money back. I'm not holding my breath.


Congratulations, Kelly. How exciting! Good luck with the insurance. It really is a blessing to have this benefit; I hope accessibility spreads to others.


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry girls for no personals but just lost a very long post that took me 10 mins to type due to my crappy connection and i am fuming!! lol.

I have copied and pasted this from another thread i posted on sorry. Im too tired now an sick of shitty talk talk!! grrrr x

Well i had my trigger shot at 9.30pm which was my 46th injection! lol.
Soooo glad they are over with now but sooo scared of tuesdays result! it cant come fast enough for me an dh as we are sooo worried about getting no eggs.
Needle free day tomorrow! going to feel weird after being in the routine for so long.
Was made up with the trigger shot cos never even felt it going in!
I bought my friend a nice bunch of flowers and a card to thank her and she was made up to get flowers brought to her at 9.30 at night! haha xxx


----------



## Doodar

AQ yay! for jab free! Lucky you! I got another 8 weeks of them urgh!!
Glad trigger went well hunny, not long now!! Lots of pma thoughts :thumbup:

Hope! have you made a decision yet hunny? Its a tough call but I think which ever way you go, you will always be thinking I should have done the other, until you get that bfp of course and then its totally the right decision :haha:. Good luck hunny!!

4ever good luck with your upcoming cycle :thumbup:

Rosa sound like fab symptoms to me hunny! I'm not sure the progesterone increases your sensitvity to smell :haha: all sounding positive my lovely :thumbup:

Kelly oh wow for seeing the gestatinal sac, bet it was amazing, bet you cant wait for next scan :happydance: Lucky you finishing heparin jabs! I got another 8 weeks of the damn things, but if thats what it takes then so be it. It does seem to be getting harder and harder to inject though, think my skin is toughening up from all the shots, either that or its had enough and refusing to co-operate :haha: Had a few pangs of nausea today but I'm not sure if its all in my head! because I so desperately want to feel something. My boobs do feel a little tender today though :happydance: could be the progesterone though! How are you feeling?

Trask like kelly said your amazing for still coming in here and supporting us after everything you have been through! your strength is amazing :hugs:

Love to the rest of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm feeling pretty normal which is great but I think I'd rather be feeling all pukey instead! I still have time for it to kick in though as I'm sure it will. Other then that just tired as all heck. It doesn't help that I have to chase after my little guy and can't nap when I want to. Oh well. I can't wait for the next two weeks to pass to see the baby again and confirm that there is 1 or 2 for sure.


----------



## 4everyoung

africaqueen said:


> Sorry girls for no personals but just lost a very long post that took me 10 mins to type due to my crappy connection and i am fuming!! lol.
> 
> I have copied and pasted this from another thread i posted on sorry. Im too tired now an sick of shitty talk talk!! grrrr x
> 
> Well i had my trigger shot at 9.30pm which was my 46th injection! lol.
> Soooo glad they are over with now but sooo scared of tuesdays result! it cant come fast enough for me an dh as we are sooo worried about getting no eggs.
> Needle free day tomorrow! going to feel weird after being in the routine for so long.
> Was made up with the trigger shot cos never even felt it going in!
> I bought my friend a nice bunch of flowers and a card to thank her and she was made up to get flowers brought to her at 9.30 at night! haha xxx

Good luck AQ! May you be needle free until after you have a baby :0)


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly how exciting to be able to see the baby so soon. I think anyone who puts two back will be a little sad if it's not twins, but relieved too! Hurrah for no more injections. 

T :wave: I agree that it's lovely of you to be here supporting us.

Stacy! The weirdest thing happened to me in the middle of last night. I woke up and my mind wandered to this little group and I thought I'm sure there is someone who I keep forgetting in updates who was starting a new cycle. And then I wake up and here you are! So thank you for my god bless Kurt moment, I won't forget you again! Good to hear that the witch arrived on time and that you'll be stimming before you know it. Are your drugs different this time around?

Rosa hello honey, can I handle twins? Well that's an interesting question! I asked DH the exact same thing yesterday :lol: I'm healthy so should be ok to carry them, I'm pretty sure if I had to I could handle the manliness once they arrived too! Sounds like you had an interesting evening, wonder if anyone saw you in the parking lot :lol:

AQ boo for the loss of a post but yay for a pain free trigger and more yay for a shot free day today. I'm still sending lots of positive baby dust vibes your way grow follies grow :dust:

Hi Doodar, no decision just yet, going to ask this morning if it's a possibility. Funny how you're looking for symptoms, right now I'm hoping for a symptom free pregnancy because I really don't want to deal with ms, but I'm sure when I get there I'll change my mind as I suppose it is some sort of validation. 

Lou how are you feeling today honey? Are you doing your trigger tonight?

:wave: to all my other fall buddies. Off to get dressed then over tot he hospital for my scan
I've been talking to my follies all weekend so lets see if they've had a growth spurt!


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning sorry no personals. Just want to say that have still not tested, otd is tommorrow so will be doing it then. Totally terrified and so is DH. Been up since 4.30 crying because I felt like I was having AF symptoms. they seem to have gone now. So scared its unbelievable, don't know how I managed to drag my self into work this morning.....
Sorry I'm having a pity party.....
x


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Almost ALL women who test positive havd af symptoms so dont read anything into that! i had af symptoms with both my pregnancies ;-) GOOD LUCK for testing tomorrow! big day for us both! im having EC an you are testing! lots of luck xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Goodluck tommorrow AQ! I will be on here to post as soon as I have done my test which knowing me will be like 4am coz I always need a wee in the night!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well ST i will be on here before i leave for the hospital then to see your good news ;-) xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hope good luck for your scan today hun :thumbup: Grow follies! Grow!!

AQ and Lou good luck for EC tomorrow girls :happydance:

ST good luck for testing hunny, dont know how you managed to hold out so long. You have willpower girl :thumbup: so excited for your result tomorrow :happydance:

It's all getting exciting in here again :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Oo st I can't wait for you to test, jw did they tell you anything about your donated eggies like if they fertilised or anything? 

Speaking of morning sickness girls (I'm very far from it I know but) I have a genuine phobia of being sick! I have panic attacks if I start to feel sick incase I am sick :haha: sounds daft but I'm terrified of it but Ive thought about it and actually want ms :rofl: it doesn't make sense but I don't think I'll panic if I want it to happen, either that or if/when it does arrive I'll be a bigger mess then ever :thumbup: 

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- What time is your EC tomorrow?? mine is 9.30am.
How are u feeling? i am a nervous wreck today! hope we get good results and at least one precious embie from all of this xxxx


----------



## PetLuvR86

~Hope~ said:


> Pet are you in the us? Paracetamol is Tylenol I think. Not sure about the hot tubs, they're banned for men because they destroy sperm, not sure about women. I know you can't have heat pads or hot baths after transfer. How is your stimming coming along?

Hello again! :flower: Yes, I am in the US. Tylenol is all I am allowed to take, nothing with Ibuprofen or NSAID's.



Traskey said:


> Pet, you are starting down regging?

Hey Trask! I don't think I down reg at all...I'm not really sure what that means? :blush: I was on BCP for about 2 weeks and now I am stimming! My tummy has a few bruises and :witch: came but other than that I feel fine!



Kelly9 said:


> Hi to anyone else I've missed!
> 
> I do have some news, I had a follow up appointment at the clinic today and I get to stop my heparin injections! Yay! They sting so much going in. Plus I do still have about 2 litres of fluid in my belly but it's settling and should be peed out soon enough. Also I had an internal u/s today (to check fluid levels) and I saw a beautiful gestational sac :cloud9: There was ONE that measured perfectly for 5 weeks 2 days. There was also another sac looking like thing on the scan but the doc couldn't get a good look at it and it was much smaller so he believes that there is likely only one baby in my tummy. I'll have to wait till Oct 31 to rule out twins for sure though but I am confident with what he said. I am sad but relieved, my emotions are kind of conflicting but my husband is super relieved that it appears we only have one baby cooking away. I did have a dream last night though that the doc told me it was twins, silly brain.

Glad to hear!!!! :dust:

Hi to everyone else!!!

AQ-I'm thinking of you dear!!! Praying for 4!!!

ST-keep that PMA lady!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Lou and AQ, good luck for your egg collection for tomorrow. Sending you loads of :dust:

Hope, hope your scan went well today.

ST, loads of :dust: for your test tomorrow. I hope you get your bfp. 

Pet, short protocol, ok so straight to stimming! That will make it quicker

Rosa and Tinks, how are you doing?

Stacey, good luck with your new cycle. 

Kelly, hope the ms doesn't kick in although i'm sure the mega tiredness is almost 
as bad!
AFM my clinic wants you to have this bleed, then a full normal cycle and bleed before you can start again. So we'll be looking at December. They should be able to squeeze it in before I turn 40, just about! I hope none of you have to join me there, in the nicest possible way :hug:


----------



## loopylew2

Hello ladies sorry ive been MIA...

Hi 4ever very glad to hear your new cycle is progressing so quickly...

Pet glad your stimms are going well boo for bruises though

St good luck with your testing tomorrow

Hope how did your scan go and have you got your EC date?...

Hi Princess you'll be fine with MS, its not nice!! however its like a little bit of proof something godd is happening inside...

AQ glad to hear you've got that PMA back.... :hugs: cant remember what size you said your follies were i think i remember 1 at 7?? i had one that size on friday its now 13!! so anything is possible... YIppee... lol Good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you....:hugs:

Hi to Kelly, Trasky, Zowiey, Delly, Rosa, really sorry if ive missed anyone so sending :hugs::hugs: to all....

AFM EC is definitely wednesday now. Had a scan this morning and all the follies had put on a growth spurt... HCG tonight at 0945 and then no more jabs... so AQ your smaller follies will have caught up no probs... Still not got the amount i would have wished for but im grateful for every one of them... Had my son home this weekend so the house got noisy... it was lovely... Also just dropped my madam down to London to stay with my sis and then grandma who will bring her back on thursday...Peace and quiet tonight and maybe chocolate...lol



Lou


----------



## ~Hope~

St I'm so proud of your willpower. Good luck for tomorrow honey. :dust:

AQ good luck for your EC tomorrow too, and Lou although I can't remember if you said it was now Wednesday :dust:

Princess I have the same phobia, it's why I went to hypno in the first place because I was becoming obsessed and also couldnt think how I'd cope with ms. I don't think she cured my phobia, just helped me understand that when I thought I was feeling sick I wasn't I was just having a panic attack! I do not want ms, but will cross that bridge when I come to it.


My scan was ok nurse found some more follicles today, not sure if they are new or were just hiding on Friday. I now have 13 altogether ranging from 5 to 16. She did double check that I had progressed from last week in case I needed bloods but we're moving in the right direction if not really slowly! So I'm back in on Wednesday for another scan and then EC might be next week! I feel like I'm going to end up stimming for more than two weeks, but if it gets us where we need to be then thats fine I suppose. 

I asked about the double blast and she said no way. Too high a risk of twins especially as im unexplained. She said they usually only consider it on subsequent cycles or where there is a history of miscarriage. I'm ok with that two embies or one blast and we're going to blast if at all possible. Decisions made now I just need some eggs :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Lou 7 to 13 is a great growth spurt! Good luck for your trigger tonight :dust:

Traskey isn't it strange how some clinics let you get straight into the next cycle and others want you to wait. December isn't too far off though, and it's a great excuse to get out of the Christmas shopping!


----------



## princess_1991

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lool sorry girls but theyve signed my form and I can Pick it up tomorrow, also I'm going to meet James cordon tomorrow :thumbup:

WOW!! I'm so overly excited :rofl:

Xx


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry for not many personals, feeling quite down and tired tonight. Not sleeping well at all and I am sure I am going slowly crazy :growlmad: Sorry, dont want to sound missrable :dohh: Still dont know when we will test, I think it will be on impulse.

Good luck for EC AQ. I cant wait to see your update.

Hope & Lou - I am glad your scans went ok.

ST - I wish you all the luck in the world for you test tomorrow. How you have lasted until OTD I will never know :haha:

Princess :happydance::happydance::happydance: for the form, at last. Now you will be able to get going :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Rosa - Not long until POAS, that link was interesting, thanks :thumbup:

Hello to all the other lovely fall ladies.


----------



## princess_1991

Ok so even better news! Hubby was winding me up, he's come home with the form and it's already been faxed!! :D :happydance: 

I get to book my appointment tomorrow! FINALLY!! Omg soo excited now :D

Xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> I
> ST - I wish you all the luck in the world for you test tomorrow. How you have lasted until OTD I will never know :haha:

-mainly due to be absolutely terrified of a bfn! :(

I know the feeling of going crazy! this last few days have been really hard!:hugs: xxx



princess_1991 said:


> Ok so even better news! Hubby was winding me up, he's come home with the form and it's already been faxed!! :D :happydance:
> 
> I get to book my appointment tomorrow! FINALLY!! Omg soo excited now :D
> 
> Xx

Excellent news princess! can't wait for you to get your dates! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- Good luck for wed's EC x

ST- LOTS of luck and babydust for tomorrows testing! aaah hope i get to read your good news when i return from the hospital! x

Hope- Glad that things are progressing nicely and strange how different people get different things in clinics as my clinic insists on 1 embie if under 35 yet my friend who is 28 had 2 blasts transferred... very odd. Should be one rule for all if u ask me x

Princess- Yay for the form and appt making! x

Hi to trask, tinks, chris and all the gang! my head is gone! lol x

Thanks for all support and pma girls. I dont know how id cope without it x

Well i have packed my dressing gown and slipper and iv had a nice soak in the bath so im all fresh for when they start poking about. lol.
I am a bag of nerves! not about the procedure so much but about what is said after it... just sooo prayer they get at least 1 decent egg to give us a little chance.
I am going to stay with my dad tonight as dh at work till 7am and then we are getting to the hospital at 8.30 and then EC at 9.30am. Eeeeek!!
Il update as soon as im able. Thanks again xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck aq!


----------



## princess_1991

good luck AQ!!

sending lots of eggie :dust:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## rosababy

good luck, AQ!! Sending you lots of good thoughts. :dust:

ST, when is your otd? I'm also terrified of testing. 

Sorry for the short post...I'm feeling a bit defeated. I go from "these HAVE to be preggo symptoms...how can this NOT work" to "I just know that it didn't work" feelings every 2 minutes. :wacko: Part of me just wants to test now so I'll KNOW one way or the other. But if it's negative, I'll just wonder if it was too early. Friday can not come early enough.


----------



## PetLuvR86

loopylew2 said:


> Pet glad your stimms are going well boo for bruises though

Thanks! I can deal with bruises...it's just a little tender :thumbup:



princess_1991 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Lool sorry girls but theyve signed my form and I can Pick it up tomorrow, also I'm going to meet James cordon tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> WOW!! I'm so overly excited :rofl:
> 
> Xx

Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Alright ladies....so I am on my 4th day of stimming and so far :witch: is here so I am bloated as it is, but when did you ladies start experiencing the discomfort of it all? :shrug: I am trying to mentally prepare myself I think :blush:

Also, good luck AQ!!!!! :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## princess_1991

Wow pet 4am! Where are you from? Sorry if it does say under your avatar I'm on my phone and can't see it :haha:

St - :happydance: yay for otd!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls i am sat here a bag of nerves and me and dh are leaving for hospital in 5 mins!
Cant believe how on edge i feel about the outcome of this! praying we get some mature eggs to have a chance at being a mummy and daddy.
Il report back as soon as im able.

Thanks for all support and well wishes. xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck AQ :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ I'm going to sit here with my fingers crossed for the next few hours sending positive thoughts for a good stash of eggs :dust:

Princess :dance: I am so pleased to hear your form saga is finally over, fx for a prompt appointment. 

Tinks and rosa chin up lasses keep that PMA :dust:

Pet I didnt start stimming until after the witch had left, but I didn't start feeling anything until day 7. Then it's just uncomfortable around my ovaries, hurts more when I walk, drive or sit down. Not sitting down, just the initial act if putting my bottom on the chair :lol:

St did you do it yet???


----------



## schoolteacher

Just logging in to let you all know that I got a BFN this morning. Very upset and the worst thing of all is to see my husband cry for the first time.
Am I to assume this is it? or any chance the hcg is just not being picked up yet? I feel heartbroken.xx

AQ-I want good news on here later!


----------



## Doodar

Good luck AQ! 
Anyone heard from ST?


----------



## Doodar

Sorry ST just seen your post, it didn't show up before! On my phone!
Oh no! I'm so sorry Hun, I know how heartbreaking it is. How many days past transfer are you? I know on my last cycle when I got a bfn clinic told me to wait another two days and test again because some embies take longer to implant. I really hope this is the case for you hunny. I'm keeping everything crossed. It's so bloody unfair x


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh st that's not the news I was hoping to read. Is today your OTD? Do you have to go for a beta or test at the clinic? I'm really not sure if this is it or the hcg can take longer to show up.

:hug:


----------



## loopylew2

ST so sorry to hear your news, i think it depends on whether it was a blood test or not... speak to your clinic.... hugs to you and your husband... xxx


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Oh i am very sorry to hear that hun! i really had high hopes for you. Hugs to you and dh and be kind to yourself. You have been through a lot x

I am home from the hospital now in bed with my magazines and some choccies.
Well we got 2 eggs at EC which is a dissapointment as there was 4 follies but we are thankful to have got the 2 eggs as we were told before EC to be aware there maybe no eggs so we are thankful we have the 2. At least we have a slim chance compared to no chance at all. So just waiting now intill tomorrow's call to see if the 2 eggs fertilised. I am praying with all my heart that they do. Sooo scared of result but glad we have got over one hurdle and its in the lap of the gods now. xxx


----------



## Tinks85

ST - I am so sorry hun, its just not fare. You are in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Have you spoken to your clinic?

Any news about the ECs????

I have totally lost the little PMA that I did have. Feel like AF is coming :nope:


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - Sorry its not as good as it could be but well done, you have been so brave. I will keep everything crossed for you 2 eggys, now you get some rest :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Oh AQ I'm sending you tons of :dust: to your little embies and I'll pray so hard for you. :hugs:

Oh tinksy dont lose the pma hunny. We all feel like AF is on her way, it can be a good sign too. I have AF cramps now!! :hugs:

IVF is so bloody hard :hugs::hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Oh st I'm soo sorry Hun! Life just isn't fair, specially for us fertility impaired lot! 

AQ sending lots of hopes and prayers to you little eggies! 

Afm I have a load of appointments to make today, glad were finally getting somewhere, also met James Corden earlier, I'm a little dissappointed cuz tbf he barely looked at us and no one was allowed photos with him but the people that went in before us had a 2 day old baby and he was holding the baby and posing for pictures with it and having a right little pow wow :dohh: then we went and it was like thanks for coming move along :dohh: 

So I'm off home to sort out all my appointments and might have a nap after only getting 3 hours of sleep last night 

Keep up the PMA girls 

Xx


----------



## loopylew2

AQ well done for getting the 2 eggs :happydance: now you need to rest up and keep the pma ..... will be keeping my fingers crossed for your report tomorrow.....:hugs:

Hi Princess good luck with your calls...:hugs:

lou


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq hurrah for two little eggies. :dust: that they both fertilise nicely. Are you having IVF or icsi?

Princess meant to ask before, what's with the meeting of James Cordon? I think he's hysterical. Good luck getting your appointments sorted.

Tink PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## ~Hope~

Lou how are you enjoying your drug free day? What time are you in tomorrow?


----------



## loopylew2

Hi Hope, it felt really weird not having to get up to inject this morning...lol still woke up early though... too much worrying about tomorrow... nerves started last night with the trigger. Kept thinking i was gonna spill it or something equally as daft.... It went perfectly with no pain or stinging.... forgot where id done it 30 mins later..... Got to be there for 0830 to go down at 0945... how are you feeling? whens your next scan?? xx

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- We are having IVF. I asked the embryologist today should we go for ICSI with only having 2 eggs but she said as long as dh's swimmers are still strong then no need for ICSI. I sooo pray that we have 2 lil embies in the morning x

Lou- Good luck for tomorrow x

Well i have had a little sleep but im very restless thinking about tomorrows call! geez this IVF lark is no end of stress at every turn isnt it?! just want to be someone's mummy sooo much. Just to feel what its like to be pregnant and give birth and have that little baby in my arms to love and care for xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope - he was doing a book signing, yeah normally I'd think he was funny but after today I'm quite pissed off, his fans pay 18 quid for a book and que for 2 nd half hours for him to have an alloted time of 20 seconds, I sound like a moaning Minnie but these celebs need to realise it's their fans that made them famous :haha:

:hi: lou, how are ya? Nervous bout tomorrow? 

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- I would not count Cordon as a celeb i was thinking more of another word beggining with C to be honest... haha xxx


----------



## Traskey

ST, so sorry to hear about the bfn :hugs: I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better but I know that right now you probably feel devastated. I really wish things had been different and yes, it's awful seeing our DHs cry as well.

:hug:


----------



## Traskey

AQ, lots of :dust: that your two embies are going strong tomorrow. 

Lou, good luck with your egg collection tomorrow :dust:

Tinks and Rosa, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA :dust:

Hope, Not long for you now x

Princess, yay for forms being done!! Things should move quickly now.

:hugs: for Kelly, Chris, Doodar, Zo, Stacey, Pet, Delly x


----------



## ~Hope~

Lou I have the same fear about trigger, that I might drop it or something, they should really give you a back up one! Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow morning.

AQ glad you managed to have a rest, you're right that this is just one stress after another! I think IVF is the way to go if DH has strong swimmers as there's something positive about natural selection, we have to do icsi for morphology issues. 

Princess I wondered if it might be a book signing, you'd think they'd be a little bit more grateful wouldn't you :lol:

Afm quiet day at home today, managed to squeeze in a nap between teleconferences :lol: I felt fine yesterday but today I'm tired again. Back to the clinic tomorrow for a scan at 11.15 I think I'm heading for a Monday EC but hopefully they'll have a better idea tomorrow. 

I've started to tell people that I'm going to be away from work for two weeks and it's a nightmare! I told my team I was having an op and recovering and they got all worried and wanted to know if it was a routine procedure and if i was ok. Felt terrible not being able to tell them why as I don't like them worrying. So then I decided I'd just tell other people I was going to be out of the office for two weeks so theyre all asking if I'm going somewhere nice on holiday! Can't win :lol:


----------



## Tinks85

Lou - Good luck for EC tomorrow, I really hope you are pleasnetly suprised :kiss:

AQ - That is just what goes through my head every day :cry: Waiting for your phone call is one of the hardest waits hun. I hope you manage to sleep tonight.

Hope - Its so hard to skirt around isn't it. I am sure everyone was just worried about you. Are you being signed off? Sounds like a good plan to me :thumbup: GL for you scan tomorrow and I really hope EC will be Monday. You seem to have been stimming for ages, or is it just me???

Princess - I dont blame you for being pissed, I would have been also after waiting 2 hours for 20 seconds :growlmad:

Dont know when to test, I am broken record :haha: 

What are your thoughts girls, if I was to get a BFN today 8dp3dt or roughly 11dpo what are the chance of it being wrong and it will turn into a BFP in a few days?????


----------



## princess_1991

urghh so ive been in absolute AGONY today, im super bloated and it hurts sooo bad, im praying to god that its not another cyst, im due on the next couple of days and its not period pains and i dont usually get this bloated for af but im hoping it is :haha:

xx


----------



## rosababy

ST, oh hun. I'm so sorry about your bfn. :hugs: It's devastating to see your dh cry. I know how you feel.

AQ, keep up the pma. All you need is 1 egg, so hopefully both will be great!

Afm, also feeling pretty down. :wacko: Trying to get myself psyched up for another cycle if I need to do it. Wondering when it will be, etc. Trying to set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- I would think 11dpo could give a positive but dont take it as gospel. I would test in the morning and then test again 2 days later as hcg should double every 48hrs. Good luck! hope u get that BFP x

Princess- I hope u feel more comfy soon and that its not another cyst x

Rosa- PUPO remember ;-) good luck for when u test x

Well girls i am trying to keep my mind busy but every thought is wondering how our eggs and sperm are getting on! its torture wondering if we will have a embie in the morning! pleeease god let us have at least 1 embie to have a chance with xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks AQ, I am just so scared of getting a BFN and then thinking it may not be right, iykwim?

AQ - I will be thinking about you tonight, fx you will have 2 beautiful embies in the morning :hugs:

Rosababy - Sorry you are feeling down, 2ww is crap isn't it :nope: I am doing the same thing, I hope it does help to take blow if its a BFN :hugs:

Princess - That sounds horrid, hope you feel better soon and it is just AF and not a cyst. Will you see a Dr to rule it out?


----------



## princess_1991

Nope doctor always fobs me off with period pains, even tho I've got history of cysts :dohh: 

I'll just have to wait and see in a couple of days :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## 4everyoung

ST--So sorry. It's the worst. I hate the feeling of knowing, and I hate seeing DH sad. Be good to yourself and hang in there.
AQ--Good luck. You can have 2 dynamos in there with no one else making a showing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tinks85

Morning all

Well I caved this morning and tested. I am 9pt3dt (around 12dpo). I am sorry to say its a BFN :cry::cry::cry: I am devastated but it is what I had expected. I just hope we can have another shot asap. The worst bit is that I cant even call the clinic for a follow up appointment for 8 days and I have still use these pesseries so they will delay AF. I just want it over with. I wanted this to work so so bad :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink honey, I am so sorry to read that you got a bfn, but part of me thinks there is still a chance for you. 12 days past is still early, can you keep the PMA for another couple of days and test again on Friday? :hug: I really want this to work out for you :hug:

AQ fx that you have two little fighters in the lab today. What time will they call?

Lou. Good luck honey, fx for a lovely crop :dust:

Kirsten, sorry you're in pain honey I really hope it's not a cyst :hugs:

Rosa hello :wave: keep that PMA girl. Remind me when your test date is 

Hi Stacey are you getting psyched up for stimming?

St still thinking of you and your hubby :hug:

Afm scan at 11.15 I've only been stimming for 11 days, today is day 12 but it does feel like ages. At out original appt my con said she would expect us to stim for 14 days so I suppose its not really a surprise. I just really hope that those follies are growing.


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Hope, I have started Threads in about 3 sections to see if there has been any success after a BFN at this stage :haha:

I have not lost all hope but I am being realistic. DH has been fantastic and is still quite possitive himself but he has had to go to work :growlmad: I am going to go round to my sisters though, he gave me orders not to stay at home by myself with google driving myself crazy :dohh:

Good luck hope, I had EC on day 10 of stims. I am sure that if we had done it for longer we would have had more eggs :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning girls.
Got the call from lwh at 9am and.... we have 1 embyro!!!
We are so happy to be given this chance from just 2 eggs
Transfer is at 2.45 tomorrow. So happy and relieved! cant believe that we have the same chance as anyone else who would of got tons of eggs now.
I can finally relax a little today and then have the 2ww which will be longest 2wks of my life but im so thankful we are going to be going through it x

Tinks- I am sorry about the BFN but as hope said, its still early so hang in there and i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Hope- Good luck for scan today and hope there are lots of nice follies for you x

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Tinks - I'm so sorry to hear that but don't loose hope! It is still early and your not out the running yet, I've got everything crossed for you hun! :hugs:

AQ - that's brilliant news!! Youve got yourself a little fighter there! Bet it's nice to be able to relax a bit, sending you tons of embie :dust: :hugs:

Hope - good luck for scan today, hope you get lots of big follies! :hugs: 

Afm - bellys feeling sooo much better today so I'm hopeful that it's just af, 
Booking my appointments today so should have summat to count down to later for :Happydance: 

Sorry to anyone I've missed :hugs:
Anyway I'm off out for lunch and then to see my nana we had some bad news yesterday that my nanas gotta have her leg amputated so Im gunna go see her nd keep her spirits up a bit :thumbup: 

Have a good day girls!! :flow:

Xx


----------



## Doodar

AQ :happydance: for your little embie!! this is it hun, this is the miracle I just know it :happydance:

Hope good luck with scan hun :thumbup:

Lou good luck for ec today sweetie, thinking about you, hope you get lots of eggies :happydance:

Princess yay!! :happydance: for forms, finally! bet its a huge relief :hugs:

Tinks sweetie, please dont lose hope :hugs: it doesnt half mess with your head this ivf. Some embies just take longer to implant and some ladies have slower rising hcg. I really hope it turns into a bfp in the next few days :hugs:

Rosa how you holding up hun? any urge to poas stick yet?

ST and trasky still thinking about you both :hugs:

Kelly how you doing?

:hugs: to everyone else and people I've missed x


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink I think going to your sisters is a very sensible idea. Stay away from google :dust:

AQ I am so pleased for you honey. Just think tomorrow afternoon you will be PUPO :dance:

Kirsten so sorry to hear about your nan. Glad youre not in pain today. Any news on the appointments?

Lou hope you're recovering from your EC. 

:wave: to all I missed

Afm. Well I fully expected to be stimming through the weekend but my little follies had a growth spurt! Imgoing for ec on friday ! I have 6 above 17 and 2 above 15 which will hopefully catch up so the nurse said 6 to 8 eggs hopefully. There's a few 6 to 10s as well so I'm doing a menopur this afternoon before 6 pm to give them a chance to grow, but she said they would be bonus ones. So just two more sniffs left today and then trigger tonight. Nt sure when yet waiting for a call with my friday appointment and trigger times! Oh my goodness,can't believe I'm ready for the next step! I'm veering between fear and excitement. :dance:

Apologies for the ridiculous number of exclamation marks but thats just how I feel today!!!!!


----------



## loopylew2

Hello ladies, just a quick one from me as still feelin bit spaced out.. Got 6 eggs!!!! 

lou


----------



## rosababy

Loopy, 6!! Great! Now rest up and feel better soon. Got your heating pad, right? :hugs:

AQ, yay for a little fighter!! Now it will grow and grow and get stronger each day. :thumbup:

Hope, EC on friday! :happydance: You have some great numbers there! That's encouraging!

Tinks, hun. I'm so sorry about the bfn. They never get easy to see. I have a bad feeling that I'm right behind you...:hugs: Do you get to do ivf again? There's still hope... and if it IS a negative, lots of women get lucky on their 2nd or 3rd time around. Not that it makes us feel any better NOW, but all hope is not lost.

Afm, I was VERY tempted to test this morning, especially since dh had gone to the gym by the time I woke up...(didn't want him to see me testing early in case it was a negative, too much pressure! :haha:) but I did not. I need to live in hope two more days. I'm trying to think of this round as a trial run. I've said that from the beginning, but I'm trying REALLY hard to prepare myself for that negative and to remind myself that I still get a few more shots at this. 

If I get a negative, I'm going to the gym on Saturday and wine tasting on Sunday. :thumbup: If I get a positive, I'll be over the moon and make my dh wait on me hand and foot. :rofl:


----------



## ~Hope~

Lou that's brilliant! Well done you! Now get on that sofa and have oh wait on you hand and foot :dance:

Rosa you need to keep the PMA too dear, but I do like the fact that you have weekend plans either way :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for pma girls  x

Lou- Well done on 6 eggs an get some rest x


Im off to Blackpool now to see lights an have tea with my friend an her kids so be on tonight xxx


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for you embie. You must so excited about getting past ET :happydance::happydance: Ooooh I live right next to Blackpool, in Fleetwood. Hope you enjoy the lights :thumbup:

Princess - Sorry to hear about your nan, thats awfull. I hope you manage to cheer her up. I am glad your tummy is better :thumbup:

Hope - Ooooh EC on Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance: thats great news. Good luck with your trigger tonight.

Lou - 6 eggs :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Now make sure you rest :thumbup:

Rosa - I have everything crossed you are not going to follow suit, I would not wish seeing that BFN on anyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: PMA :kiss:


----------



## Traskey

Tinks85 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well I caved this morning and tested. I am 9pt3dt (around 12dpo). I am sorry to say its a BFN :cry::cry::cry: I am devastated but it is what I had expected. I just hope we can have another shot asap. The worst bit is that I cant even call the clinic for a follow up appointment for 8 days and I have still use these pesseries so they will delay AF. I just want it over with. I wanted this to work so so bad :cry::cry::cry:

Aww Tinks :hugs: That was not what I was hoping for you. I had exactly the same feelings about the pessaries and just wanted the witch here. I'm afraid you can't rely on it coming until you stop, although I did have breakthrough bleeding. 

However, it could be that the hcg is still low so I would wait until day 14 to check again just in case. It could still be a little early. Wishing you all the best!



africaqueen said:


> Good morning girls.
> Got the call from lwh at 9am and.... we have 1 embyro!!!
> We are so happy to be given this chance from just 2 eggs
> Transfer is at 2.45 tomorrow. So happy and relieved! cant believe that we have the same chance as anyone else who would of got tons of eggs now.
> I can finally relax a little today and then have the 2ww which will be longest 2wks of my life but im so thankful we are going to be going through it x
> xx

Yay for transfer tomorrow AQ, that's good news :happydance: Pupo tomorrow and then the 2WW :wohoo:



princess_1991 said:


> Afm - bellys feeling sooo much better today so I'm hopeful that it's just af,
> Booking my appointments today so should have summat to count down to later for :Happydance:
> 
> Sorry to anyone I've missed :hugs:
> Anyway I'm off out for lunch and then to see my nana we had some bad news yesterday that my nanas gotta have her leg amputated so Im gunna go see her nd keep her spirits up a bit :thumbup:
> Xx

Glad the pain is better today Princess! Aww, poor nana, i'm sure she'll be delighted to see you. 



~Hope~ said:


> :wave: to all I missed
> 
> Afm. Well I fully expected to be stimming through the weekend but my little follies had a growth spurt! Imgoing for ec on friday ! I have 6 above 17 and 2 above 15 which will hopefully catch up so the nurse said 6 to 8 eggs hopefully. There's a few 6 to 10s as well so I'm doing a menopur this afternoon before 6 pm to give them a chance to grow, but she said they would be bonus ones. So just two more sniffs left today and then trigger tonight. Nt sure when yet waiting for a call with my friday appointment and trigger times! Oh my goodness,can't believe I'm ready for the next step! I'm veering between fear and excitement. :dance:
> 
> Apologies for the ridiculous number of exclamation marks but thats just how I feel today!!!!!

Yay! Great news for growth spurts :D PUPO on Friday :wohoo:



loopylew2 said:


> Hello ladies, just a quick one from me as still feelin bit spaced out.. Got 6 eggs!!!!
> 
> lou

Lou, that's fantastic :wohoo: Get lots of rest and get DH to look after you :hugs:


rosababy said:


> Afm, I was VERY tempted to test this morning, especially since dh had gone to the gym by the time I woke up...(didn't want him to see me testing early in case it was a negative, too much pressure! :haha:) but I did not. I need to live in hope two more days. I'm trying to think of this round as a trial run. I've said that from the beginning, but I'm trying REALLY hard to prepare myself for that negative and to remind myself that I still get a few more shots at this.
> 
> If I get a negative, I'm going to the gym on Saturday and wine tasting on Sunday. :thumbup: If I get a positive, I'll be over the moon and make my dh wait on me hand and foot. :rofl:

I admire your ability to hold out Rosa! I think we all hope for the positive and worry about the negative. It's good you have a plan for both. Sending you loads of :dust: and good vibes xx

ST, Zo, thinking of you :hugs:
Doodar, how are you feeling? Any :sick: yet?
Kelly, how are you?
Stacey/Delly/Pet, hope you are well :D


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies, sorry for ladies with bfn it is really hard to digest and hope you are all lucky to try again. 

Well done to the ladies with BFP how exciting this time will be for you. 

Transkey

Are you trying again. I have started stimmimg today mixed emotions about doing it again but need to give my DH to be at least another try although he has said if it fails it is not the end of the world as he has Morgan and Lewis who he can be a massive influence in their lives. Just the thought of feeling that blow again scares me. I had to take my little one with me when I had baseline scan and with people in the waiting room looking at me made me feel uneasy as if to say why are you here you have children but I had no choice to take him. 

Anyway ladies on the TWW keep positive 

Delly xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Delly, I can imagine it would be hard to start again, but keep the PMA while you are stimming honey x

Well I just did my last menopur shot, one more sniff at 8 and then trigger at 10.15 which will be interesting as I'm normally in bed by 9.30! DH has his appointment at 8.30 on Friday and I have to be admitted at 9.30. Not looking forward to being nil by mouth! Only other things have to fit in tonight is a little us time to make sure those spermies are fresh :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey everyone quick post as I've been working loads of 12 hour shifts and trying not to puke!

Sorry to those with bfns st and tink - I think you should test again just in case in a few days. 

Yay for 6 eggs loopy

Aq I'm so happy for your embie!!!! Good luck. 

Rosa best of luck for testing. 

Zowie how have you been? Have you had another beta? 

Hope good luck for collection

Hi to doodar trasky and anyone else I missed. 

I'm doing well ms is starting it seems. Less then two weeks till my scan!!!


----------



## loopylew2

Tinks dont give up hope just yet its still early.....

Aq good luck with ET tomorrow i am so pleased your lil embie is waiting for you.....enjoy the lights...

Hope good luck with EC on friday it sounds like your gonna have load of eggs there waiting for you...

Princess sorry to hear about your nana...

Doodar Chris and Kelly how you doing??.... 

Rosa thats really good having a game plan, lets hope its the latter....

Traskey how you keeping??

Delly well done on starting the stimms, look forwards and consider the last cycle a dry run for the main event.....

anyone heard from Zowiey??

hi to everyone ive missed minds gone blank now!! sorry:hugs::hugs:

afm in more pain than i thought i would be!! mind you they did say my right ovary had moved high and the had to push it down to get to it!! I was so nervous my blood pressure had gone sky high... not about the procedure but the outcome... I dont remember a thing just waking up figuring out where i was a nd asking immediatley..!! lol How many did you get??? 6 they said and all the way back to the ward i kept telling everyone... they got 6!! they must have thought i was bonkers...:dohh: will get phone call in the morning to say how they are getting on and when ET will be... not feeling too nervous about it yet... too tired i think...anyway on the sofa under a duvet keeping warm and drinking many cups of tea...

lou


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi just popping in to keep up, not many personals.

Tinks-so sorry about bfn but you still have a chance!! FX! I know you prob don't believe it though! it's so desparately sad to see a bfn after ivf isn't it.

AQ-yay for 1 strong and beautiful embie!

Loopy-fab news on 6, FX for tommorrow!

Hope-yay for EC coming up! xxxxx

Rosa-it is wise to prepare but pma!!!-you will not follow me down the bfn road! no, no no!

AFM-bfn again today so thats it will just wait for af now. Progesterone finished so I hope it comes quick-I hoped to be buying prego magazines today but instead I brought a jumbo box of tampons! Yay me.
The thought of another cycle, all the scans, injections, wondering and worrying fills me with dread....
I want to get started again asap but when I mentioned this to DH he got really cross and was like 'no it's too much etc etc, not near xmas and we're moving soon too....'
Any tips on convincing him to do it in december?? I don't want to wait.
x


----------



## ~Hope~

Lou I would have thought they'd be used to people asking how many. My cons said they write the number on your hand so you can see when you wake up but no one else has said that so maybe I imagined it :lol: enjoy the rest honey. 

Kelly wow your scan is not far away. I hope the ms stays away, take it easy!


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi st, we posted together. Sorry about the bfn hun. I think if you're ready to start again in December you should just go for it. It's never going to be the perfect time, and it's just like when you get to delivery, you can't pick the day the babies going to arrive and it might not be the best day. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies,

I'm doing good, some m/s and diarrhea, but other than that....


----------



## ~Hope~

Chris I love the fact that at 4 weeks your ticker says its time to buy a home pregnancy test, like any of us would wait that long :lol:


----------



## Traskey

Delly said:


> Transkey
> 
> Are you trying again. I have started stimmimg today mixed emotions about doing it again but need to give my DH to be at least another try although he has said if it fails it is not the end of the world as he has Morgan and Lewis who he can be a massive influence in their lives. Just the thought of feeling that blow again scares me. I had to take my little one with me when I had baseline scan and with people in the waiting room looking at me made me feel uneasy as if to say why are you here you have children but I had no choice to take him.
> 
> Delly xx

Yes Delly, we are having another go. Our clinic makes you have one full natural cycle before you start again so we are looking at starting down reg in December, with any luck. The bfn blow does really hurt. I wouldn't worry about people in the clinic, it's none of their concern if you have to take your little one with you!

Good luck with your cycle :)



~Hope~ said:


> Well I just did my last menopur shot, one more sniff at 8 and then trigger at 10.15 which will be interesting as I'm normally in bed by 9.30! DH has his appointment at 8.30 on Friday and I have to be admitted at 9.30. Not looking forward to being nil by mouth! Only other things have to fit in tonight is a little us time to make sure those spermies are fresh :thumbup:

Yay for DH time ;) Someone here had to set their alarm to take the trigger shot, can't think who it was now though :dohh:



Kelly9 said:


> I'm doing well ms is starting it seems. Less then two weeks till my scan!!!

Oh, that's exciting. Then we get to know if it's one or two embies :happydance: Sorry about the :sick: though :(



loopylew2 said:


> afm in more pain than i thought i would be!! mind you they did say my right ovary had moved high and the had to push it down to get to it!! I was so nervous my blood pressure had gone sky high... not about the procedure but the outcome... I dont remember a thing just waking up figuring out where i was a nd asking immediatley..!! lol How many did you get??? 6 they said and all the way back to the ward i kept telling everyone... they got 6!! they must have thought i was bonkers...:dohh: will get phone call in the morning to say how they are getting on and when ET will be... not feeling too nervous about it yet... too tired i think...anyway on the sofa under a duvet keeping warm and drinking many cups of tea...
> 
> lou

:haha: Got to love the after effects of the sedatives. Yay for getting 6 eggies :) Hope you get good news about fertilisation tomorrow :)



schoolteacher said:


> AFM-bfn again today so thats it will just wait for af now. Progesterone finished so I hope it comes quick-I hoped to be buying prego magazines today but instead I brought a jumbo box of tampons! Yay me.
> The thought of another cycle, all the scans, injections, wondering and worrying fills me with dread....
> I want to get started again asap but when I mentioned this to DH he got really cross and was like 'no it's too much etc etc, not near xmas and we're moving soon too....'
> Any tips on convincing him to do it in december?? I don't want to wait.
> x

Aww, so sorry about the bfn ST :hugs: Really, I am. 

I shall be starting again in December. I'm convincing DH because a) want to get in before i'm 40 and b) It's only down regging or stimming in December and not egg collection etc. He is like your DH though and wants to wait until after the festivities. When we get solid dates though i'll have to do the convincing. I also said we'll know what we are doing this time so it won't feel so hard or as many appointments!



~Hope~ said:


> Lou I would have thought they'd be used to people asking how many. My cons said they write the number on your hand so you can see when you wake up but no one else has said that so maybe I imagined it :lol: enjoy the rest honey.
> 
> Kelly wow your scan is not far away. I hope the ms stays away, take it easy!

Oh, now there's an idea :dance: Mine was written on the discharge papers!



Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm doing good, some m/s and diarrhea, but other than that....

Yay for symptoms :happydance:

Doodar, what about you?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

ST- I am sorry its another BFN. I really hope your next cycle brings you that BFP and if you feel ready to have a sober xmas and get straight into it again then go for it! i know dh said wait but to be fair its not them that has all the treatment is it? ;-) x

Rosa- We need some PMA from you madam! lol. Good luck for when u test. When u thinking of testing? x

Chris- Glad your ok and m/s is a good sign  x

Loopy- Hope the pain lessens hun. I had no pain at all and still havent but suppose thats due to only getting 2 eggs. Get plenty of rest x

Delly- Good luck for this cycle. Hope u can give dh the gift u want ;-) x

Kelly and Doodar- How are u both doing? x

Hope- Yay for a needle free day and best of luck for EC on Fri! x

Princess- Hope you are ok x

Traskey and Tinks- Hope you are both ok x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I had a lovely time in Blackpool with my friend an her kids. Had them all singing in the car and they were fighting to hold my hand along the front! bless. Made me even more broody if it was possible! lol. I deffo NEED to be a mother 
Had my 1st bum bullet earlier and went well. lol. 
Praying our embie is ok over night and ready to be transferred tomorrow afternoon.
I need our precious embie safe with me and pray it gets snug  
Right im off to bed so night night girls and tomorrow night il be PUPO god willing  xxx


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry ST I was holding out hope for you. I would go
For it in dec mainly cause if you have all that stuff going on it may pass faster and you won't stress as much over it maybe? 

I'm excited for your scan chris!! Even more so then my own haha.


----------



## rosababy

Hope, yay for no more shots and sniffing! Shot free tomorrow, right? You're going to do great! :thumbup:

Kelly, sorry you're dealing with ms. :sick: At least you know your little one is working hard to stay strong and using your strength!

Lou, I was so loopy too! Sorry you're in pain. Did they give you any pain meds? They gave me tylonol with codeine because I specifically asked for it. It was Soooo needed! They'll call you tomorrow with news?

ST, I totally understand how you feel about thinking of doing this all AGAIN. :nope: It's exhausting. One day at a time. One jab at a time. I wouldn't wait just because of christmas, but it's up to you guys. I would just be too impatient and want to get things going.

Chris, sorry you're feeling gross too. :sick: Like I told Kelly, your little one (or ones...) need your strength. When do you find out how many you're cooking in there?

AQ, I DO need some pma. Big time. I'm reading and re-reading the IVF successes page over and over and over. Everyone says they have af cramps right before the test and thought they were out for sure. So, I'm keeping the hope...whilst preparing myself for another cycle. Your story with the kids is so CUTE! You're going to be such a good mom. :hugs: 


Afm, like I just said, I'm spending all my time reading the IVF successes thread...trying to keep the hope. Everyone seems to say they had af cramps and thought for sure they were out. God has blessed me so much. He always provides. He WILL always provide. I just have to trust Him. Dh reminded me (he's so strong) to put all of my trust in Him. That's all we can do. :kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

I had AF like cramps to! So don't let them fool you it could be a baby.


----------



## PetLuvR86

princess_1991 said:


> Wow pet 4am! Where are you from? Sorry if it does say under your avatar I'm on my phone and can't see it :haha:Xx

I wasn't on at 4 am haha I am from Arlington, Washington, USA :winkwink:



~Hope~ said:


> Pet I didnt start stimming until after the witch had left, but I didn't start feeling anything until day 7. Then it's just uncomfortable around my ovaries, hurts more when I walk, drive or sit down. Not sitting down, just the initial act if putting my bottom on the chair :lol:

Oh, okay! I am on day 5 and don't really feel anything other than little sharp pains here and there, but I do get :sick: every now and again. Not fun, but I have been drinking lots of ginger ale!



rosababy said:


> Afm, also feeling pretty down. :wacko: Trying to get myself psyched up for another cycle if I need to do it. Wondering when it will be, etc. Trying to set myself up for disappointment.

Keep that PMA dear!!! :thumbup: You have a great support system here to help get you through it! :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Tinks85 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well I caved this morning and tested. I am 9pt3dt (around 12dpo). I am sorry to say its a BFN :cry::cry::cry: I am devastated but it is what I had expected. I just hope we can have another shot asap. The worst bit is that I cant even call the clinic for a follow up appointment for 8 days and I have still use these pesseries so they will delay AF. I just want it over with. I wanted this to work so so bad :cry::cry::cry:

I am so sorry tinks! :hugs::hugs::hugs: maybe it was a false negative??? keep positive and don't give up! :dust:



africaqueen said:


> Good morning girls.
> Got the call from lwh at 9am and.... we have 1 embyro!!!
> We are so happy to be given this chance from just 2 eggs
> Transfer is at 2.45 tomorrow. So happy and relieved! cant believe that we have the same chance as anyone else who would of got tons of eggs now.
> I can finally relax a little today and then have the 2ww which will be longest 2wks of my life but im so thankful we are going to be going through it x

Congrats on the 1 embryo!!! :happydance: I will be praying for a sticky little nugget for you!!! :hugs:



schoolteacher said:


> AFM-bfn again today so thats it will just wait for af now. Progesterone finished so I hope it comes quick-I hoped to be buying prego magazines today but instead I brought a jumbo box of tampons! Yay me.
> The thought of another cycle, all the scans, injections, wondering and worrying fills me with dread....
> I want to get started again asap but when I mentioned this to DH he got really cross and was like 'no it's too much etc etc, not near xmas and we're moving soon too....'
> Any tips on convincing him to do it in december?? I don't want to wait.
> x

I am so sorry ST :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. Just know that we are all here for you. Maybe your DH is just trying to grieve and once he is done grieving, he will come around and want to try again. Everyone is different, one way or another you WILL be a mommy!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

WOWSERS! My stomach feels like it's on fire! :devil: The stimming meds and now the antagonist medication sure sting! Oh well....we are doing this for that :bfp: right ladies?! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning girls. Was really looking forward to a drug free lie in today but unfortunately my cat had other ideas, was standing on my shoulder shouting in my ear at 7.30! 

Trigger went well last night, didn't really feel it, the worse bit was trying to stay awake :lol:

AQ good luck for transfer today :dust:

:flower: happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Tinks85

Delly - Good luck with this cycle, hope you have many follies starting to grow already :thumbup: Dont worry about what others think, its none of their business and you are paying for this yourself so do not feel bad :hugs:

Hope - Drug free day today :happydance::happydance::happydance: Did your trigger do ok? Nil by mouth is not nice and its a killer when you first wake up but it will be worth it. I have never heard about writing the number on your hand, thats a good idea :thumbup:

Kelly - Yey you morning sickness :happydance::happydance::happydance: Scan isn't far off now :thumbup:

Lou - Make sure you stay under that Duvet and do not do anything, apart from lifting up your mug :haha: I was the same as you, its the first I asked and I kept asking even when I had the answer :dohh: and told DH about 5 times :haha: Cant wait for you update later, good luck :kiss:

ST - I have been thinking about you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: Not sure how you can talk DH round. Tell him that you think its right and its what will help you heal??? GL, I hope :witch: is kind to you :hugs:

Chris - :happydance::happydance:morning sickness is a good sign :happydance::happydance:

Traskey - December will be here before you know it, 1 cycle is not long :thumbup: It was me that had to set an alarm as I am a light weight and fall asleep real early :haha:

AQ - Glad you enjoyed Blackpool, Good luck for transfer tomorrow :kiss:

Rosa - The success thread will do wonders for your PMA :thumbup: Not long now, I am praying you do not follow my result :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pet - Some of the meds are stingy aren't they, it will be worth it and I found some eased of after a few days. I think my body maybe got use to them or something.

AFM - Got another BFN this morning, I am gutted. I have been speaking to another lady that is at my clinic and they make you wait 3 cycles!!!!!!!!!!! before doing FET :cry::cry::cry: That is ages away, I think I may go insane before then :nope: This is so hard :growlmad:


----------



## Tinks85

I missed your post Hope, Glad the trigger went well :thumbup:


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies, well i got my call already!.. 3 fertilized but 1 abnormal, so will be having 2 transferred tomorrow morning... she said they look lovely so hopefully they'll still be going strong tomorrow..... fingers crossed....


lou


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Hope- Glad trigger went well! GL for EC tomorrow! hope they get lots of good eggs x

Tinks- I am sorry its another BFN. 3mths is pretty standard for most clinics. To be honest i would not want to start sooner than that as this whole process is so emotionally draining that we need the time to recover and gain energy i think x

Lou- Great news! so you are having a 2 day transfer too? GL for ET tomorrow x

Rosa- As i have said, with both my previous pregnancies i had af cramp before the BFP so it is very common. Hang in there x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am sooo nervous to think il be PUPO later! cant believe we have managed to get this far with just 2 eggs so feel very thankful to god and all the staff at the clinic .
I will be scared to move today and tomorrow! lol xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Good luck AQ with ET, i will be just the same and not moving an inch after..... xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lou 
Just pray this lil embie makes me an dh a mummy an daddy 

I was a little concerned about it being a 2 day transfer as i had not heard of that before and thought 3 day was earliest but to my joy, my friend informed me her beautiful dd is from a 2 day transfer so im feeling very hopeful  xxx


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - Most people I have spoken to only have to wait 1 cycle, thats why I am so disapointed my clinic say 3 :nope: FET does not involved any drugs so I dont see why you need to wait 3 cycles. I would feel better emotionally knowing I could start asap, the wait is going to kill me. I understand what you are saying about having time to heal but I think it should be our choice, if we feel ready to go then thats all that matters. I honestly dont think 2 more cycles will make any difference to me, emotionally. I understand why it would to some though.

Good luck again for transfer, make sure you take it easy for a few days :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- oh yes i forgot it will be FET sorry. To start a full IVF cycle in my clinic you have to wait 3mths but not sure about FET. I hope you can start a little earlier than 3mths.
I think im going to come home to bed after transfer and spend tomorrow and saturday taking it easy too to see if that helps our embie snuggle in. xxx


----------



## Doodar

Delly I know exactly what you mean hun, I'm in the same boat! Dont worry about what other people think, its none of their damn business how many children you have or want and if you choose to do ivf to achieve that then what is it to them. Just ignore mindless people, not worth it. Good luck in your upcoming cycle hun. I hope this is the one :thumbup:

Lou Yay! for your two little embies. Ive heard many success stories from 2 day transfers. Good luck hunny :thumbup:

AQ Oooh pupo soon, bet you cant wait. Same as said to Lou. I've cycled with ladies who have had success with day 2 transfer. At least your little embie will be back where it belongs sooner :thumbup:

ST hunny I completely understand where your coming from. My hubby point blank refused to do another cycle. I just kept working on him and slowly but surely he came around. I think once he see's how upset you are, hopefully he will come round. Good Luck sweet :thumbup:

Rosa Keep that PMA going lovely, your doing so well for holding out :thumbup:

Kelly, Chris sorry your both suffering, but MS is a good sign. Hmmm I'm thinking you both have more than one in there :thumbup:

Tinks hunny. I was so wishing things would have changed for you. I'm so sorry hunny. I know the feeling too well and its just awful :hugs: Your sounding very positive though, wanting to get straight back into it. When the clinc say 3 months, It's usually this bleed and then next months AF and then start on the Af the month after. Hope that makes sense. It doesnt sound as bad when you think of it like that. I know in this ivf game a week feels like a year though.:hugs:

Pet :hugs: for burny belly, at least you know something is going on in there :thumbup:

Hope Glad the trigger went well :thumbup: what time are you scheduled for ec? oooh it's exciting.:happydance:

Trask still thinking about you sweetie :hugs:

I know I've missed someone! Hugs to you all :hugs:

AFM Nothing to report other than I got my 3+ weeks on a clearblue digi today! Such a relief to see that. It came up within about 30 seconds no messing :happydance: No MS as yet! slightly sore boobs but thats about it!!

Come on ladies lets keep that PMA going :happydance: we can do this :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- Ah glad you got your 3+ on the digi! soon be time for your scan
Yeah i was bit bothered by it being a day 2 transfer but now i know we have as much chance of a pregnancy as anyone else so iv calmed down. A bit. lol xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink honey I am so sorry :hug: strange about the three cycle wait, maybe you'll have a miracle baby while you wait, it happened to a lady my mum works with :hug:

Lou that's wonderful news good luck for tomorrow :dust:

Doodar :dance: for three weeks, it will soon be your scan!

AQ good luck for this afternoon honey. I was reading up on 2 3 and 5 day transfers and it's all a numbers game. You have the same chance of becoming pregnant for each one it's just the more embies you have at each stage the longer they wait so they can see which ones are more likely to progress to the next stage because they don't like to put more than two back. 

:dust:


----------



## Traskey

Busy day in here!

AQ, good luck for transfer this afternoon :hugs:.

Lou, good luck for transfer tomorrow. Glad you have 2 embies to put back :D

Tinks, so sorry about the bfn :hug: I was really hoping for some lines for you.

ST, keep working on DH. When mine saw how devastated I was it made a difference. 

Hope, good luck for transfer for you tomorrow too. 

Doodar, Chris, Kelly, sounds like things are still progressing well. Two of you with scans to guess the number of babies :D


Rosa, keep that pma with the ivf successes thread! You can do it :dance: Good luck for testing for tomorrow.

Pet, sorry the jabs are stinging a little. Hope it eases off soon xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
I am sat here eating walnuts as read they can help with implantation and i bought a pineapple too so going to cut out the core and have a slice each day.
I am sooo excited! lying on the bed on my tummy to keep it warm now xxx


----------



## princess_1991

sorry bout the lack of personals girls but im in my own world :haha:

ive been officially matched!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

just waiting for the woman to ring me back to book my appointments

i cant believe how quick everythings moving now :happydance:

ill do personals later :thumbup:

i swear i dont know where id be without this thread, i was so excited to tell you all bout me getting somewhere :haha:, i dont know who id tell if i didnt have you guys :blush:

xx


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: Kirsten that is absolutely brilliant news! At last things are finally happening for you and I couldn't be happier :dance:


----------



## princess_1991

i just wish the woman would hurry up and ring me back so i can start booking appointments :haha:

i did wanna ask, did everyone have a baseline scan?
only wondering because im due on in the next couple of days and i know baseline has to be done at around cd2, my clinic hasnt menetioned anything about one yet but im worried im gunna miss my chance and have to wait untill next cycle

xx


----------



## loopylew2

Pincess my baseline scan was done on cd 7 or 8, not all clinics do it at 2... fingers crossed for yours.... awesome you've matched.... xxxx

lou


----------



## princess_1991

thanks lou :D 

i thought they had to do it while you were bleeding :haha:

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks -I'm gutted for you, it hurts so bad. i'm having a worse day today with it then i did yesterday. Don't think it had hit me then. If you do have to wait 3 cycles, which I hope you don't then i'm sure its like someone else said that you count this bleed, then one cycle, then start on bleed after that. x
xx

princess-yay for being matched! soo exciting isn't it!!! I had my baseline on cd 4 and started stimms the same day. My AF had finished!

AQ-congrats on being pupo!

SORRY THAT'S ALL FROM ME I'M AT SUCKY WORK!


----------



## princess_1991

wow st that quick?

i dont know if there gunna put me on a long or short protocol yet tho so we'll see :D

how are you st?? :flower:

aq - congrats on being pupo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Princess-its normally short protocol with egg share but I might be wrong.
Do you mean my af finished quick or the cycle started quick?
I think you have to start by cd 5 latest-that's what they said to me otherwise I wouldn't have been in synch with my lady.
My AF's are normally only 2 days long!!!
I don't think this one coming will be though:(
xx


----------



## princess_1991

i mean your cycle started quick :haha:

i was talking to dh earlier and i was like omg now ive been matched this nurses appointment could be the needle tech already :shrug:

i honestly never thought it would move this quick :haha:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- That is fab news! That ball will soon be rolling big time! x

ST- Hope you are ok x

I am very pleased to say that i am PUPO! yaaaay! The embryologist said that our 2 day precious lil embie is already at 5 cells and they expect 4 cells on day 2 so looking very good! she also said that it is graded as a 4 in every aspect and the nurse said the transfer went "beautifully smooth"! me and dh are delighted and praying for that BFP now! I am home lying on couch with my magazines now and cant believe im pupo! lol. My OTD is 3rd Nov but il test before then no doubt if i can get the nerve! Thanks for all your support throughout this cycle of treatment and before. You all mean a lot to me and have saved my sanity on many a occasion! ha xxx


----------



## Traskey

Kirsten, that's fab news that they've matched you already :wohoo: Baseline scan was at any time at my clinic. I wasn't on af when I had mine.

AQ, rest up!

ST, loads of :hugs: If your witch is anything like mine it's going to be a real hum dinger of one after all the drugs. I hope you have a slightly better day tomorrow but don't be suprised if out of the blue in days to come you have a good day, think things are better and then completely fall apart in the next moment. I could have sworn I was coping better until i couldn't find my medical certificate for work :cry:


----------



## princess_1991

YAY!! AQ! thats fab news about your embie, you just prove you do only need one!

fingers crossed for a stressfree 2ww

i always said i wouldnt have the nerve to test before etd but when me and dh was on bout it the other day i said i might test the morning of the beta cuz i dont think id be able to hold myself when they call with the results :haha:

hope everyones well xx


----------



## princess_1991

sorry trask we must have posted at the same time, im glad not everyone had there baseline around cd2 - makes me feel loads better :haha:

how are you? :flow:

xx


----------



## Traskey

Kirsten, I am doing ok, thank you. Very excited about your news. I hope it moves forward quickly for you. You've had to wait and that must have been so hard on you :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Traskey and st :hugs:

Kirsten I didn't have a baseline scan at all! 

AQ :wohoo: PUPO lady :dance: rest up and make sure your DH does the :dishes: and the :laundry: :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

thanks trask :blush:

im slightly p'eed off tho, been waiting for this woman to ring me back all day to book my appointment and still havent heard anything, ive rang about 7 times nd left a message but im not sure what time she works till :dohh:

thanks hope, glad to know that :thumbup:

xx


----------



## loopylew2

:happydance:AQ super massive congratulations on being PUPO :happydance: 

lou


----------



## loopylew2

Hope good luck with EC tomorrow... xxx

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Best of luck for EC tomorrow! x

Lou- Good luck for transfer tomorrow! we will be in the 2ww together  x

I am shattered today. Think its the whole cycle with all the stress an build up and now relief as i know we have done what we can and now its down to god and nature.
Going to get a good nights sleep and take it easy tomorrow an chill watching films.
xxx


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> I had AF like cramps to! So don't let them fool you it could be a baby.

Thanks, Kelly. Actually, my af cramps are gone...weird. Still little twinges here and there every once in a while. :shrug: Who the heck knows anymore. :wacko:

Tinks, I'm so sorry about the bfn. :hugs: :hugs: Hang in there, girl.

Lou, yay for transfer!!! Good luck tomorrow...you'll be PUPO with twins! :happydance:

AQ, I've also heard that the transfer day is all about how many embies you have. The reason I did a day 3 is because I only had 2 embies. They didn't want to take the chance of them not making it to day 5. If we had more, we would have waited. Doc said they're always stronger IN us rather than in a lab. PUPO!!!!!! Sounds like you have a great emby baby in there. :thumbup:

Princess, yay for being matched! :dance: Now what happens for you?

Afm, af cramps are gone. Just the occasional twinge here and there, like I've had since transfer. :shrug: Nurse called and said that my prolactin levels were high...which COULD be a good sign. Never heard of them being high prior to this...I have a med to go pick up soon. She also said that my estrogen levels were 3000 or something, which is also a good sign. Of course she can't say anything for sure until the beta. And NOW I'm literally going crazy. I am SOOOOOO tempted to go upstairs and poas...:blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- All sounds great! if u have a pee stick i would give it a go as you are 13dpo(10dpt) so could well show a bfp but dont get down if its a bfn as still early days!
TEST!! haha sorry i am a pee stick pusher...:blush::haha: xxx


----------



## rosababy

AQ, lol! I do have a digi and a frer upstairs...my urine isn't concentrated right now though. I'm SO afraid of testing. Mostly because I've only ever seen bfns, and they suck.


----------



## africaqueen

Aww i understand that Rosa. I really hope you get your BFP! Are you going to test in the morning? if so best of luck and tons of:dust: xxx


----------



## rosababy

Yep, testing hpt in the morning and blood test at 7:50 am. Doc said he hopes to get the results by 1:00 or so, and then they'll call me. [-o&lt;


----------



## Kelly9

Man go pee on a stick!!!! I didn't have cramps the entire time either. 

Loopy thats great news! Hooray for pupo tomorrow!
AQ congrats on being pupo!
Tinks I am so sorry about your bfn, I really hope they don't make you wait three cycles! I think if your blood work comes back fine then they should just let you go ahead, it would be silly to wait. Dumb clinic. 
Kristen thats fab news about the form and the matching! I bet you've been on a high all week!
Hi Trasky! Do you have any dates planned for next cycle yet?

Hi to everyone else! I'm very barfy today the worst day yet so I'm trying to take it easy but it's hard cause I'm chasing around my 1 yr old :wacko:


----------



## Doodar

Good Luck for tomorrow Rosa :thumbup:

AFM Looks like its over! I started bleeding, brown but lots of it and enough for me to know it's not looking good. I've been here twice before :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh no Doodar!!!!! I hope it's not what you think it is. You'll still go to your scan won't you? I hope baby is snug in there still and it's just a clot or something else.

Zowie, how are you? You haven't been on in ages and you're worrying me.


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Best of luck for tomorrows testing! il be on here early! lol. x

Doodar- if its brown blood its old blood so really hoping your embie is ok in there. Keep us updated and sending u a huge hug an lots of sticky vibes x

Right girls im off to bed as been falling asleep on the couch for last 2hrs. Had my bum bullet so all set. haha. Does anyone else use them rectally and suffer from bad gas?! oh my it has started earlier and im sure dh will be glad he works nights! lol xxx


----------



## princess_1991

well girls my next appointment is the 10th november - slightly gutted its that far away but thats all they had soo either way im chuffed that were getting somewhere lol

so that appointment is for :

Counselling Session
Nurses Appointment
Cycle Planning Meeting
Lez's Semen analysis
and Lez's Blood tests

:thumbup:

tbf it seems like a lot to get through in one day (may have to do one of the appointments on the next or previous day depending on what they say when i ring them tomorrow :D

Doodar - i really hope its not what you think it is :hugs:

Rosa - i will be tuning in bright and early to see if youve tested :thumbup:

AQ - sounds like a perfect night in to me :haha: cant wait till i can get DH to run round after me :rofl:

btw - how ya liking my new ticker ;) :haha:

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Its a beautiful siggy.


----------



## Tinks85

Thank you ST - I hope you have a better day today :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Doodar - I really hope this isn't what you think it is, you are in my thoughts hun.

Hope - Good luck for EC today hun, I am sure you will do great :hugs:

Rosa - I have everything crossed for your test today, you have done so well to get OTD :hugs:

AQ - Congrats on being PUPO :happydance::happydance:

Princess - I am so glad things are moving now for you. GL hun :hugs: I love your new ticker.

Hi Kelly, Traskey, Lou, Pet and the rest of the gang, sorry if I have missed anyone.

AFM - Another BFN :nope: I would not advise anyone to test so early, the torture that we have been through the last few days not knowing if its a true negative is just not worth it. Pleased ladies hold out as much as you can :hugs: Was so peed off last night and thought I needed a break from BnB for a bit but as soon as I got up I had to come on and check on everyone :dohh: cant stay away.

Just suggested to DH that I stop the pesseries and you would have thought I just suggested a murder :haha: Needless to stay I think I will be continuing the pesseries until told otherwise from the clinic. 

TFI Friday everyone :kiss:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink keep with the pessaries just in case :dust:

Rosa good luck for today

Doodar I really hope that little bean is sticking and its just old blood

Kelly hope you don't feel sick today Hun

AQ you rest up and let that little fighter get comfy

Real sorry if I missed anyone, I can't concentrate because all I can think if is a nice long glass of water. Aaarrgghhhhhhhhh. It's for a good cause. It's for a good cause. It's for a good cause. Keep me in your thoughts for a good crop of eggies please :)


----------



## rosababy

bfn.


----------



## africaqueen

rosababy said:


> bfn.

Oh Rosa i am so sorry! is today OTD or did you test early?? xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Oh rosa I'm so sorry! :hugs: :hugs: like AQ said is today your otd? 

Hope - when's your er? :flow:

:rofl: Thanks Kelly, I said to my DH come look at my new ticker nd he was like yeah that's great - what am I looking at :dohh:

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Just noticed that ET was 10th oct and today is only 21st so only been 10-11 days so still very early. Some women dont produce enough hcg to get a early positive so hang in there and wait till OTD. There is still hope. I didnt get a positive with my 2nd pregnancy(natural preg) until around 20dpo! so plenty of time for a bfp x

Princess- Lovin the new ticker! men dont notice much do they?! haha. Aww bet your so glad you are moving forward and have your appt date. Best of luck to you x


----------



## princess_1991

yep very excited now :haha: 
and i dunno bout men not noticing but my dh is hopeless :rofl: bless him tho ;)

xx


----------



## princess_1991

aq - forgot to ask whens your etd??

EDIT: duhh its in your sig :rofl:
xx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies i can very happily say im now PUPO with twins..:happydance::happydance:. i feel so knackered now but i think its just relief its all done and as AQ said its in the lap of the gods...

Tinks i am so sorry its still a BFN and yes you should continue the pesaries until told otherwise...:hugs:

Rosa you must be way too early to test! you've stll got a ways to go... dont lose the PMA...:hugs:

How are you Hope..??

lou


----------



## rosababy

today IS my otd. the day my doc sent me to get my beta. i still went for the darn blood test, even though it's like insult to injury. :wacko: i just can't stop crying. should be a fun teaching day.


----------



## loopylew2

Oh Rosa im very sorry....... xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- Yaaay on being pupo with twins! we can go through the 2ww together now  x

Rosa- Wow that OTD is really early! majority of clinics in UK make you wait 2wks if not longer... have you had the beta result? we dont do that in my clinic, we just poas on OTD and call clinic to inform them of result. x

Hope- How did you get on hun? x

AFM- Im lying in bed watching tele. Im not doing complete bedrest as i cant manage that with having pets and dh working away. lol. I went the shop before but other than that i have relaxed and kept my feet up and will be doing this for the next few days and taking the whole 2ww easy xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh rosa honey :hug: 

Lou yay for being PUPO 

I'm just back. All went well and we now have 7 little eggies in the lab already matched with their spermie partners! Woke up with killer period pains but other than that all seems fine, so I've had some paracetamol and got my hot water bottle here. I can't believe I got through it all with no anxiety whatsoever, the first thing I told DH when I woke up was how brave i had been :lol:

Not sure what went wrong with the poor girl in before me though, she was under for ages and they had to call her hubbie to double check what time she triggered and then sent off an emergency blood test. I hope she didn't ovulate early poor thing. 

Hope everyone else is ok. My brain is marshmallow.


----------



## Doodar

AQ take it easy hun :hugs:
Lou yay! for being pupo :happydance:
Hope well done! 7 eggs is great! fertilisation report tomorrow :happydance:
Princess great ticker :thumbup:
Rosa I am so sorry to hear its a bfn. Its so heartbreaking :hugs:
:hi: trask,tinks,kelly,delly,pets and the rest of the gang, sure I've missed someone again, head is mush at the moment :hugs:

AFM I'm on complete bed rest until god knows when. Still bleeding but its still brown, I'm trying not to move a muscle! I'm praying with all my might that this little beany makes it, I just hope the bleeding doesnt get heavier. This journey is so bloomin difficult. It's gonna be one long week.


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar bed rest if good if it keeps your little bean safe. We can keep you company x


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh and no fertilisation report tomorrow... We go straight to embryo report on Sunday morning about 9am!


----------



## Tinks85

Rosa - I am so so so sorry, it is just devistating isn't it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care hun.

Hope - 7 eggs :happydance::happydance::happydance I am glad EC went well. Doesn't sound good for the other lady though, what a shame.

Lou - Congrats on being PUPO, Good luck

Doodar, make sure you do rest up, fx you will NOT see red :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello everyone one else, sorry for missing people out, I am only nipping on quick as its my mums 60th suprise birthday party tonight. I wish I could drink but have decided or rather DH has told me, its best I dont just encase. I wish I had his optimism :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- That is fantastic news! one of those 7 lil eggs will be your baby/babies PMA PMA PMA ;-) get some rest now and good luck for report on sunday x

Tinks- Ah hun its terrible being left in limbo isnt it?! enjoy your mums party x

Doodar- You get all the rest you need and i pray lil embie clings on! it is so common to bleed in early pregnancy tho and often babies are born fine so hang in there, get a load of dvds and magazines and chill x

AFM- Im daring to move from the couch to go and have my tea with my dad. haha. He is cooking a mega healthy tea and we are having sweets for watching the soaps... lol. xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Wow hope! 7 embies! Thats great news, how come you clinic doesn't do a fertilisation report?

Lou - congrats on being PUPO! :happydance: 

AQ - you just keep taking it easy, them embies need to make themselves at home :thumbup:

Doodar - hoping them embies cling on! Take it easy :flow: 

Xx


----------



## Traskey

Rosa, I am so sorry about the bfn :hugs: I am amazed that you are going into work today as you must be feeling awful :cry: Look after yourself and let DH take care of you. Allow the disappointment, sadness and anger to make it's way through when you need to.

Doodar, i'm really hoping that it's just old blood and nothing for you to worry about.

Tinks, enjoy your mum's party tonight. Hope you have a good evening.

AQ, glad you are resting loads.

Lou, yay for PUPO with twins :wohoo:

Princess, yay for dates. Will go quickly I promise!

Hope, go, go, go, 7 little eggies :dance:

Kelly, sorry you are feeling so :sick:

Chris, Delly, Stacey :hugs: hope you are well.


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I'm hoping and praying that what you're experiencing now is all it will be and that your emby is still snuggling in deep. Will they push up your scan? 

Lou hurray for being pupo.

Rosa, I am so sorry about the bfn, have you got your beta results back yet? :hugs:

Hope take it easy the next little bit and congrats on 7!

Tinks so happy to see you in here. 

HI to everyone else!

Me, I'm not sick feeling atm which is nice but it seems to come and go throughout the day so we'll see.


----------



## princess_1991

Kelly - anything with ginger is suppose to stOp the ms so ginger buscuits nd ginger ale :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Beta confirmed negative. Nurse called and told me to stop all of my medications. I feel like a failure.

The "good" news is I call the clinic when I get af and we start round 2 immediately. 

I just sent dh away because he was just sitting there watching me sob. He suggested that we watch tv and I said I've been effing holding in my tears all day long and I need to let them out. 

Sorry no personals...I feel dead.


----------



## Traskey

Rosa, do you feel ready to start again in 21 days? 

You do need to let the tears out, don't worry about that! I'm so sorry that the beta confirmed the negative for you. That must have hurt. 

We are all here for you :hug:


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- I am so sorry:cry: you let it all out! crying is part of recovery and you need to let your emotions out as its been a long road emotionally and physically. This IVF business is so darn hard! i really feel for you but i am glad you are in the position to try again and dont forget that a LOT of women get BFPS on their 2nd cycle but i know this wont matter now as i will be devastated if i dont get my bfp so can imagine how sad you are:hugs:
ST, Tinks and traskey are in the same situation and altho i wish none of you were, you can all support eachother during this tough time and i am here if anyone needs someone to talk to. I truly hope and pray that we get some BFPS on here soon to give hope to us all again. Big hugs for all you girls who got BFNS. Thinking of u all lots:hugs: xxx


----------



## Doodar

Oh Rosa I feel your pain sweetie , I really do. You have a good cry and let it all out. I hate that we have to go through this, that anyone has to go through this. :hugs::hugs:

Kelly no they wont bring scan forward, she said they wouldnt be able to see anything, she just said if the bleeding gets any worse then go to my epu. I felt a bit fobbed off with this, when I've just given them 6 grand of my money, the least they could do is scan me or offer to see me instead of sending me to epu. It's like they are just passing the book. :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- I know you are frustrated but nothing can be seen intill 6wks so hang in there and i hope u get some relief soon from this limbo. I really hope all is ok x

Just realised how the romance has gone out the window now dh calls me each night to check i have 'put the medicine up my ass' and they are his words! lmao!!
Im off to bed as im exhausted so nite nite all xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar thats horse shit! With a transvaginal scan they could see a sac and at least measure that to see if you're measuring to date, I mean I know they wouldn't see much else but still they should really be more sensitive. I'm guessing it's still just the brown blood? They could also do your beta's. 

I do have ginger ale and lemons to make lemon water but today the ms didn't really come around so I'm counting my blessings. My boobs have started to hurt though.


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa honey I am so sorry. Have a good cry honey, you need to grieve. I'm sure your DH feels devastated too. :hugs:

Doodar that doesn't sound very helpful, can you push for a scan?

Kelly glad you're not feeling the effects of ms so much 

AQ :lol: if there's one thing IVF does it's steal the romance! I think it does bring us closer together as a couple though so there is an upside. I have to start my bullets in half an hour but mine go up front :blush:

Hello to everyone else :wave:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- yes i think your right there. I could put them up front but i dont even like inserting a tampon so opted for back door. lol. You get your report tomorrow dont you? 
I am feeling calm still but time is dragging along! lol. Saying that i will be scared to test when the time comes anyway as couldnt stand to see a bfn after all this... pray its a bfp xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

I don't use tampons either but inserting the bullet wasn't actually as bad as I thought it would be. I'm lying on the sofa now and daren't move in case it all seeps out :lol:

It's strange that we've had to deal with jabs and being put to sleep yet the scariest thing about this whole journey is peeing on a plastic stick!


----------



## Tinks85

The best advice I can give is dont test too early :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- That is so true! i can cope with the physical aspect, its the emotional one thats the bugger! x

Tinks- You are right there! i am going to test on Halloween as i will be 11dp2dt so might possibly get a bfp then if we are due to get one but il take OTD as the final word on the result  x


----------



## Tinks85

That is reasonable AQ, I am sure you wont have anything to worry about anyway :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink how are you today? Has AF arrived yet? I see it's still some days until your OTD.


----------



## africaqueen

Tink- Thank you for the mega pma! i pray you are right 
How are you feeling? did the party go well? xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Afternoon ladies how are we all today :flow: 

Xx


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> Doodar thats horse shit! With a transvaginal scan they could see a sac and at least measure that to see if you're measuring to date, I mean I know they wouldn't see much else but still they should really be more sensitive. I'm guessing it's still just the brown blood? They could also do your beta's.
> 
> I do have ginger ale and lemons to make lemon water but today the ms didn't really come around so I'm counting my blessings. My boobs have started to hurt though.

Your right, it's right crock of poo!! I know lots of ladies who have been scanned at 5 weeks, some even earlier, Chris for example, and they have been able to see a sac and sometimes even a fetal pole. They could at least tell me if the pregnancy is viable! Anyway things seem to be easing the discharge is a lot less, only after I been to the loo and wipe and its more of a beige watery colour than brown now. Fingers crossed eh :thumbup: tests are still showing dark lines which is helping me to keep my sanity. Roll on Friday! Only 6 days to go!!

Hope todays Ms is still under control for you, sounds like your well prepared though :thumbup:

:hi: to the rest of the gang, hope you pupo ladies are resting up well :thumbup:

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## zowiey

Hi Ladies, Sorry it's been a while.

Rosa, I am so very sorry :hugs: I know no words will bring comfort for you at the moment, but I'm sending lots of love to you.

Tinks, Don't give up hopee just yet, it's not over until it's over. :hugs:

Hope, Aq, princess, lew- Hope you're all ok? 

Sorry for lack of personals, it's just a quick one really. 

I'm doing ok, emotionally exhausted, but ok. We've decided to try again in Feb/Mar time, so I'm going to start losing weight, and mentally getting myself healthy in preparation for it. I will be back on more soon, I'm having a hard time accepting things in my head, more so the ivf than the miscarriage :wacko: But I know I'll be ok.

Lots of love and :hugs: to you all,
xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

zowiey im so sorry to hear about what happened :hugs:

its nice that youll get chance to try again tho, hope your ok :flow:

xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Zoe you've been in my thoughts. Take the time you need to grieve and recover. It's good to hear you can try again next year :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar that sounds promising! I'm praying for a nice healthy heart beat for you at your scan. The ms hasn't come back in 1.5 days so I've been good. 

Zowie take your time coming back in here, I'm also glad you get to have another shot at this. 

Hi to everyone else. My little man is sleeping so I'm just popping in before I take advantage of his napping time for me to grab a nap.


----------



## ~Hope~

Quick post this morning girls. I've woken up with terrible discomfort in my abdomen and think its trapped wind from the stupid bullets. Anyone else get this and how did you get rid of it? Waiting for my call and I really hope they don't want to do ET today as I don't want anyone messing around down there while I feel like this :blush:


----------



## loopylew2

Morning Hope, i use bicarbonate of soda for trapped wind.... about half tsp to small cup of water... hope that helps...
got my fingers crossed for your call today.... xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

just got the call 

Out of the 7 eggs, 6 fertilised and today we have 5 beautiful little embies!

So they're going to stay safe in the lab today and the tomorrow we'll decide whether to transfer or wait a couple more days and try for blasto!

Oh my so excited! Just went upstairs to tell DH but he's fast asleep and I didn't want to wake him up :lol:


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks Lou, I ll give that a try. I should have known I'll have issues as I have a history of IBS. Oh well all in a good cause right :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## loopylew2

Thats fabulous news on 5 embies going strong..... you can relax now knowing they are doing well...
Feeling a bit down today, keep getting period type pains and backache!! AF was due about monday and it just feels like its trying to get here now!!! 

lou


----------



## Doodar

Hope :happydance: fabulous news on your little embies! well done :thumbup: as for the wind its dreadful isnt it. I take Rennie softchews or wind-eze tablets they both work for me :thumbup:

Lou sorry your feeling down :hugs: this whole journey sucks, up and down, up and down. Lots of ladies get AF cramps hunny, it can also be your embies snuggling in tight! Think positive sweet, try and do something to take your mind off things :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Lou honey keep the PMA as Doodar says it could be embies snuggling in :dust:

Tummy is feelings little better as I've had a hot water bottle on it all morning. But since heat will be banned after transfer I best stock up on some medicines as I'm sure it will get worse before it gets better. 

How are you today Doodar?


----------



## Doodar

I'm good thanks hun :thumbup: still on bed rest. Spotting only went I wipe, so it is easing thank god. Got another 3+ on a digi today. I know its mental to keep testing but I just have to, its the only thing keeping me sane and like I said to hubby when you've spent thousands on treatment, whats another hundred or so on tests :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar honey I'm so glad to hear that, and if I were you I'd keep testing too!


----------



## princess_1991

Hope that's great news about your embies!! 
Let's hope they keep going strong to blast :thumbup:

Doodar - keep doing what your doing if it makes you feel better :flow: 

AQ, lou how are you? 

Xx


----------



## loopylew2

Thanks Hope and Doodar for the PMA Doodar yiu just keep taking it easy glad to hear its easing off a bit....

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- You should have lots of pma hun. You have managed to have 2 children so im sure your body knows what its doing ;-) just keep thinking that and i hope af stays away x

Zowiey- Things will get better hun but you never forget. Im glad u can try again in new year. Take some time out and enjoy a nice glass of wine or 2 as hopefully within a few mths u wont be able to drink ;-) x

Princess- Bet u r excited for your appt? x

Hope- That is fab news! 5 lil embies! hope the discomfort eases soon x

Doodar- I am glad the bleeding is now just spotting. I hope that your embie is there in your womb all snug. I had similar symptoms to your with my 2nd ectopic so any pain at all, you insist they scan u sooner ok? i doubt it will be that but having been there twice i know the danger signs so just take care and i have my fingers x'd for u x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I am coping ok for now and still feel positive so far so good! lol. I went the cinema this morning to see adventures of tintin in 3d with my dad and started getting weird lil twinges in my lower belly and like a pulling nr my belly button so really hoping its a good sign xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Yupp very excited AQ really can't wait now :D 

Hopefully them little twinges are you embie snuggling in :thumbup:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all--

My life is so busy. I am sorry I am out of the loop. I'm taking gonal-f and lupron now; I believe transfer will be the first weekend in November. That would be a great Thanksgiving gift--I'll be super grateful for a BFP ;0)

Thanks all. Lots of baby dust to you al!
xo


----------



## Kelly9

Doordar I would be doing the same if I were you, I just used my last digi two days ago and got 3+, now all I have left is 2 IC's and a whole bunch of opks. I am so relieved to hear the spotting is easing. Keep taking it easy! Anything for that little embie!

Hope my stomach hasn't felt great either, I didn't even think it could be the progesterone but it's nice to know that it is likely that. Just under 4 more week I'll have to take it. I can't wait to stop. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi 4ever! nice to see u back and i hope u get that thanksgiving bfp too! x

Kelly- 6wks preg on ticker now! going quick! yaay x

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

wow 4ever! never knew theyd start you again so quick, but then again that might have been ages ago you got your bfn, i cant remember and have lost all track of time lately :haha:

kelly - do you get and early ultrasound like some of the girls get a 6 week one??

aq - how was tin tin??

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- Tintin was great! really good 3d film and we seen it before it even premiered in London so made up! how sad am i?! haha. x

Hope- GL for tomorrow x

Hope everyone else is doing ok? 
I am having mild twinges and slight lower back shooting sensations an i felt dizzy earlier. Praying its all pointing to a wonderful result! soooo scared of OTD! xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

princess_1991 said:


> wow 4ever! never knew theyd start you again so quick, but then again that might have been ages ago you got your bfn, i cant remember and have lost all track of time lately :haha:
> 
> kelly - do you get and early ultrasound like some of the girls get a 6 week one??
> 
> aq - how was tin tin??
> 
> xx

Hi Princess--They actually started me quickly. My official BFN was on 9/20, and they put me back on bcp 9/22. I finished the pills on Sunday last and am now getting my shots. So, yes, my last transfer was on 9/05 and I expect the next will be on 11/05. Not too shabby! ;0)


----------



## Kelly9

Princess I have a scan on Halloween so I'll be 7+3 then. I did have a scan at 5+2 but that was more to check the fluid levels in my stomach though they did take a quick look and saw at least one gestational sac measuring perfectly. This upcoming scan will just rule out the possibility of a second baby since there was another spot on the u/s that the doc couldnt get a good look at.


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> I am very pleased to say that i am PUPO! yaaaay! The embryologist said that our 2 day precious lil embie is already at 5 cells and they expect 4 cells on day 2 so looking very good! she also said that it is graded as a 4 in every aspect and the nurse said the transfer went "beautifully smooth"! me and dh are delighted and praying for that BFP now! I am home lying on couch with my magazines now and cant believe im pupo! lol. My OTD is 3rd Nov but il test before then no doubt if i can get the nerve! Thanks for all your support throughout this cycle of treatment and before. You all mean a lot to me and have saved my sanity on many a occasion! ha xxx

So happy for you! :happydance: How exciting to know you have a little embie inside of you!



rosababy said:


> Beta confirmed negative. Nurse called and told me to stop all of my medications. I feel like a failure.
> 
> The "good" news is I call the clinic when I get af and we start round 2 immediately.
> 
> I just sent dh away because he was just sitting there watching me sob. He suggested that we watch tv and I said I've been effing holding in my tears all day long and I need to let them out.
> 
> Sorry no personals...I feel dead.

I am so sorry Rosa :hugs: I can't imagine what you are going through. Just know that letting your emotions show is never a bad thing and it is healthy to grieve that way. Sending lots and lots of love and :hugs: your way!!

AFM-I have my trigger tonight at 11:30 PM and then egg retrieval on Tuesday at 11:30 AM! I am bloated and uncomfortable right now but I am so eager for Tuesday! :happydance: Just knowing that my DH and I are that much more closer to being parents makes me so happy. This has not been an easy journey by ANY means, but we all do what it takes to be parents, right?! 

I hope everyone is doing well...Tinks, Traskey, Doodar, ST, AQ, Zowiey, Rosa...sorry if I forgot anyone, I am super tired!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi pet, slightly confused because of the time stamp on your post but I assume you've already triggered and today is a drug free day. :dance: hope it went well and you enjoy today. Good luck for tomorrow hun. 

Aq how cool that you got to see tin tin before its release :thumbup: hope those twinges are bubba getting settled in :dust:

Stacey they did get you started real quick. Hope this cycle is the charm for you :dust:

Princess how are you holding up waiting to get started?

Kelly not long until your scan now!

Afm tummy feeling a little better today. I had a dream last night that one of my friends announced she was pregnant in the middle of a meeting at work! Then another than I was trying to get DH to sleep with me in case we'd messed our jabs up and needed an extra chance :lol: waiting for my call and keeping everything crossed that the quints are still going strong in the lab.


----------



## ~Hope~

Well today's call came early at 8.45 so I knew we hadn't made blast criteria, and I was right. The quints are all still safe in the lab, but they're all not developing at the same pace. So we go in at 1.40 today for a double embryo transfer! They think we might also have two that we can freeze, but she did warn me that anything could happen in the next few hours. 

So I'm a little sad, but also excited... Fx in about 5 hours we'll be PUPO with twins! :dance:

I'm stuck on the sofa at the minute thanks to my bullet, but I now need to get up and do some things so that once we're home later I can stay on the sofa and let them get settled 
:dust:


----------



## Traskey

Hope, good luck with your twin transfer today :dust: I am sure all will be well. Oh and from your earlier post the progesterone made my IBS go :wacko: and I haven't had an attack of it in years (so I know it was that!)


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- GL for the transfer of your twin embies today! you will soon be pupo! x

Well i have just got out of bed as i barely slept last night! woke up about 4 times for no reason at all. I am lying on couch with a cuppa trying to wake up. lol xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hope good luck for transfer later... youll be joining me and AQ in the dreaded TWW... lol

AQ snap to the constant waking last night... i was thinking it was the progesterone finally kicking in..

Pet good luck with ET tomorrow...

Hi kelly not long till you see your lil bean again... 

4ever that really is a quick turnaround...

Hi Traskey how you ding??

Hi to all.......xxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah it must be a side effect Lou as i usually sleep very well xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh no I didnt know progesterone messed with your sleep too, I'm already struggling with tummy effects and sore boobs! I did say to DH that I obviously got through the other drugs so unscathed (apart from the tiredness and night flushes) that the progresterone was pay back :lol:


----------



## rosababy

good luck hope. :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck hope, you'll have your little twin embies snuggling in in no time! 

4ever - that's really quick!

AQ - glad you enjoyed tin tin, my DH can't watch 3d it makes him sicky lol, his work mates call him tin tin cuz he's ginge nd his hair sticks up at the front :haha:

Afm - I'm chomping at the bit to get started, my cons has emailed me about 7/8 forms with 3 pages each to read through and write down any questions we have so my nights gunna be busy :haha: 
DH is treating me this weekend, I've been moaning since the start of summer for him to take me to Alton towers before I can't go lol so he's treating me to scarefest this weekend :happydance: I'm so excited! Also we've got 2 firework displays to go to so got plenty of things to look forward to to keep ourselves occupied :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess Alton towers sounds fun

Anyone see Alan titchmarsh? He's got lots of poor little homeless kittens and I'm feeling broody! One looks just like my gorgeous Rosie. When I retire I swear I'm going to become a cat lady :lol:

But in other news... And shamelessly copied from my journal...


October 24 2011 2.15pm

Well this date and time will be remembered as its the time that we became PUPO with two little 9 cell AB embryos 

We arrived at the BCRM in good time and got called straight in to the ward so I could gown up and DH could put some csi shoe covers on... Easier said than done with his size 13 feet as he managed to split them! We agreed to break the health and safety rules as they would just about fit on his bare feet 

Bt of waiting around as things seemed to be running behind schedule but Lydia told us what to expect and then around ten past two Nurse Pat took us into the room with the magic blue chair. Amy the lovely embryologist came to tell us about our embryos, they had picked two beautiful 9 cell AB embryos for transfer and two others would be frozen. Unfortunately the fifth quint didn't make it. 

Next up was to raise and tilt the magic chair and then the senior nurse (who's name we can't remember) went ahead with the transfer. 

I did not like that one little bit, extremely uncomfortable and bordering on painful at times, but I tried to keep calm so that the little ones wouldn't be traumatised on their way back in. At about 2.15 they were popped inside and before too long the experience was over. 

So now I'm home and on the sofa and I'm planning on taking it easy for the next two weeks to give our little ones the best chance. 

Wow can't believe I'm PUPO with twins! Pease stick my little beans xxxx

:dance:


----------



## ~Hope~

You know I said about the girl ahead of me where they had problems at EC? Poor girls trigger shot failed! Apparently no one in the clinic has ever heard of this and they think it was a faulty batch. They only got 2 eggs and none fertilised. I feel so sorry for her, and blessed that I didn't end up with the same trigger. This is such a hard journey without that kind of thing happening.


----------



## princess_1991

Congrats for being PUPO with twins hope! LOL at the magic blue chair, does it have stirrups, if it does we've got the same magic blue chair at our clinic :haha:
Time to take it easy and get DH to run around after you :thumbup: 
That poor girl tho, such a shame, tbf tho there was someone on another thread that got 11 eggs and none fertilised so it does happen, you'd feel like someone definitely had it in for you tho if they had never heard of the trigger failing! 

I always thought they kinda sent you drowsy for the et (can't remember what the call it when they don't fully send you to sleep :haha: can't think of the word) or is that just for er? 

:flow:


----------



## ~Hope~

Wide awake for transfer at my clinic, only sedated for collection.


----------



## princess_1991

Ooo I'm actually scared now :rofl:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope-Congrats on being pupo with twins! sending u lots of sticky vibes an let the 2ww madness commence! lol. When is your OTD? x

Princess- In every clinic u r wide awake for transfer. I can honestly say that i never felt a single thing getting mine done and the nurse even commented on how "beautifully smooth" it went so dont worry! everyone is different but majority dont have any probs x

Well "symptoms" for today are... feeling soooo light headed and worn out and went dizzy earlier! oooh hoping its good sign an not a bug or something! lol xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ. Hoping they are early preggo symptoms :dust: my OTD is nov 6 which is 16 days from EC. Is yours the 3rd?

Princess don't worry, I think mine was uncomfortable because I just have general issues down there anyway :blush: it wasn't anything I couldn't get through with a few deep breaths and didn't last too long. Bring on labour :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- yep mine is the 3rd but il be poas earlier than that! haha. what about u?
come an add yourself to the Halloween/bonfire night testers thread ;-) xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hope congratulations on being PUPO with Twins.... WooHoo... you've got the same test date as me even though we were 3 days apart!!... thats sad about that girl...

lou


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats hope!!! May your tww go by fast! 

My ET didn't hurt a bit I guess it all depends on how cooperative your cervix is. I think having had a kid already made mine hurt less. 

When is OTD loopy and aq? Are we getting close? 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## loopylew2

AQ your symptoms are sounding really positive.... :thumbup: all ive had today are very low period pains, but i did walk around shopping today so its probably just a result of that .....

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- My OTD is 3rd Nov but il be testing on Halloween as im sure i could get a bfp by then if we are blessed  soooo nervous though. Need some joy so much. How are u feeling? x

Lou- I hope u are right! did u have these symptoms with your 2 pregnancies? if u r getting cramps that is a good sign isnt it? so keep that pma x

Feeling very emotional too. Just looked over at the picture in a frame of my mum an burst out crying as wish she was here so much to talk to an help me through it all xxx


----------



## loopylew2

:hugs: Oh AQ, she is!! keep that PMA going.:hugs: Its about 15 years ago that i was pregnant so no:haha: cant remember a thing...

lou


----------



## ~Hope~

How strange that we have the same OTD Lou, I thought they were making me wait ages :lol:

AQ not sure if I'll test early although I do have 6 tests in the cupboard thanks to Tink's heads up on the bogof offer at superdrug!

Sorry that you're feeling sad today :hug:

Hello all my fall buddies, hope you're having a Happy Monday :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Halloween is a great test date! Good luck!

I find it weird that some clinics test so soon and others make you wait ages.


----------



## ~Hope~

Did I read that some of you are using the post transfer relaxation cd? Does it help you visualise the embies snuggling in? Just wondering whether to order a copy.


----------



## Doodar

Yay hope congrats on being pupo! Lovely :happydance: make sure you take it easy now, look after yourself :thumbup:

I have a post transfer relaxation cd. I havent used it this time round but its great for relaxation though hun would recommend it for that, if your finding it difficult to relax its great :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey doodar hows everything going bleeding and bedrest wise? Hopefully it's stopped now?


----------



## Doodar

It finally stopped, so i got up and pottered about, took a shower and peeled some veg and it started again :dohh: so back to bed rest for me!

How are you? How is the morning sickness?


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all--Yep, it's fast, but I'm okay with that! 

I have an appointment in the morning to measure my eggs. Hope all's on the right track for that!


----------



## Kelly9

Its around more often the not now, though it doesn't seem to be as bad as it was with Skyler there is still plenty of time for it to get worse. I'm gagging while brushing my teeth now which basically kick starts all day ms. All I do is gag or dry heave though. 

Doodar, are you having any symptoms? Is the bleeding still brown? Is it light? 

4everyoung good luck!


----------



## ~Hope~

Hey girls sure is quiet around here today. I've just been chilling on the sofa, sewing together the knitted doll I'm making for my friends daughters first birthday. Now she needs some clothes to wear! (the doll, not Martha!) Nothing else doing other than chatting to my cats and the beanies in my tum :lol:

How is everyone today?


----------



## princess_1991

Hiya hope glad everything's fine, I thought it was quiet round here to but had nothing to update untill now lol

Basically I've just found out my clinic will transfer 2 blasts, we decided if they offered us blasts we'd have one but if it was a 2/3 or 4 day we'd do 2 so now I'm super confused as what to do, I really don't think I'd be able to cope with having a negative result hence us wanting to try 2 embies and we'd love twins but I thought Maybe twins wasn't werth the risk, I don't really know what I'm trying to say :haha: but I really dunno what to do now :flow:


----------



## amirini

I recieved my first beta at 19DPO....14 DP5DT..2062..!!!! Untrasound on Thursday to see how many that makes !!!


----------



## princess_1991

Wow amirini, that's quite high isn't it! I wonder how manys in there - keep us posted!


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess I had the same quandry a few pages back then turned out the clinic wouldn't do a two blast transfer after all :lol: odds of twins is so much higher with double blasts than double embryos. I think I'd decided that we'd just take one blast not two, but now I have two embies in my tum I really want them to be healthy twins! Good luck making a plan, I think it helps to know what you want to do up front.


----------



## Kelly9

princess if you'd love twins and they'll do two I say go for two, the risks aren't that much higher with two so long as your young and healthy and have no issues with your cervix which I'm sure you'd know about if you did. It is a bit harder to carry to near the end cause there is more weight but if that doesn't deter you I say go for it. If my clinic had of let me I would have had two blasts put back instead I had 2 at 3 day transfer.

Amirini, Oh how exciting at 19dpo my levels were only 1600 but I don't find out for sure how many are in there till halloween although a very quick scan at 5 weeks suggests only one. Please let us know!

Hope I chatted to my embies a lot to after transfer.


----------



## princess_1991

I think I will go for 2 but dunno weather to have 2 blasts or 2 day 3, my moms a twin so i think itd be nice to have twins, my nan who's 4ft 10 and a age 11 or 12 in kids clothes and smoked through her pregnancy had healthy twins so I just kinda think if she could do it why not me, plus I don't think after all this I'd wanna go through another cycle but sayin all this I might not get enough eggs, if we get 6 eggs we gotta share em, if I get 5 or less I can keep them all so it's more a wait and see, thanks for the advice girls :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

When is your follie scan?


----------



## princess_1991

If your talking to me Kelly I haven't even started stimming yet :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Sorry everyone, it's been a manic 3 days.

Hope, congratulations on the 2 embies :wohoo:

Am, congrats on the beta numbers

Lou, AQ almost there! Hang in there until test day.

Kelly, can't wait to hear if it's one or two!

Doodar, glad the bleeding has slowed. No more veg peeling for you, back to bed :)

Princess, not long until you get started. Good luck with all the forms. 

:hugs: for everyone else


----------



## princess_1991

Hiya trask how are you :flow:

I've read through all my forms and I've got all my questions written out and ready to go, I've sorted a ring binder folder for all my bits and bobs and my letters and all my info :thumbup: been a busy girl getting everything organised so I'm raring to go now, just a waiting game isn't it :D

Xx


----------



## Traskey

Ahh yes, it's all about the waiting. Seems we spend our whole lives waiting. I am doing ok, just plodding along until our follow up appointment on the 9th. Then it's waiting on the witch and hopefully dr again on day 21. Depends on if the clinic has space though.


----------



## princess_1991

It's nice that you can start next cycle if they have room, can't member who it was on this thread had to wait 3 cycles, your appointment is the day before mine then and I bet you start dr before me :haha: 

Hopeing you get a bfp this time round, you deserve it :flow:

Xx


----------



## amirini

My u/s is scheduled for thursday .. I will keep you guys posted ..


----------



## africaqueen

Amirini- That is great news! fab numbers x

Princess- If your mum is a twin u will be more likely to have twins so bare that in mind if u go for 2 embies that if one embie splits you will be having triplets and that is a big risk to the babies and to your health so think long an hard about it hun as u are so young and will hopefully have lots of chances to have a 2nd baby later on. Glad the ball is rolling for you x

Hi traskey, ST, Zowiey, Tinks and Rosa. Hope u are all coping as well as you can x

Kelly, chris and doodar- Hows things? x

Hope- Hows it going so far? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I swing from being so positive im pregnant to being convinced it has not worked! i am losing my mind! lol. I really cant wait to test but im so scared too! Aaaaah xxx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ my moms an identical twin nd they don't run in families (it's the fraternal ones that do) so I wasn't to worried with that aspect, I wouldn't do it if there was a big risk of triplets cuz I know that can be really dangerous and h and I think
This will be our only cycle cuz the stress of it is so unbearable, plus we can only afford it cuz of egg sharing and I think I can cope with knowing I might have one person come looking for me when there 18 but not really keen on doing it again, thanks for the advice tho :flow:

Keep that PMA up, nd I know it's really hard but I'd defo wait to test especially with there still being 8 days till otd, you'll only torture your self if you got a bfn for it being to early :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I was going to say the same about the twin situation lol. If they told me there were three I'd die right there on the table! 

Amirini thats so exciting!

I'm feeling ok just pukey most of the time now, I hope the ms goes away at 10 week like it did with my last. Pretty much all of the fluid is gone from my abdomen now! Hurray!!!! There may still be a bit cause I'm still up 2 pounds from pre treatment but my ovaries are still large to and they'll account for some of that. My stomach is pretty flat again but not quiet what it was and i feel better which is amazing, well better interms of all the discomfort going on with the fluid etc.


----------



## PetLuvR86

~Hope~ said:


> Well today's call came early at 8.45 so I knew we hadn't made blast criteria, and I was right. The quints are all still safe in the lab, but they're all not developing at the same pace. So we go in at 1.40 today for a double embryo transfer! They think we might also have two that we can freeze, but she did warn me that anything could happen in the next few hours.
> 
> So I'm a little sad, but also excited... Fx in about 5 hours we'll be PUPO with twins! :dance:
> 
> I'm stuck on the sofa at the minute thanks to my bullet, but I now need to get up and do some things so that once we're home later I can stay on the sofa and let them get settled
> :dust:

So happy for you girl! :happydance::happydance:

AFM- well, I made it through my EC! the procedure went really fast and it was nice being knocked out for the whole thing. they retrieved 30 follies!!!! crazy! my ovaries sure were working hard! :winkwink: i better get some nice embryos from that bunch! i am pretty sore and just taking vicodin every 4-6 hours to help relieve the pain. my ET should be this sunday if all goes well! hope everyone else is doing good! i'm going to get some rest! :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Crikey Pet that's a bumper crop of eggs! Make sure you keep up your fluids so you don't get ohss. Rest up girl the fun sure begins at transfer!

Kelly glad the bloating is almost gone. Fx the ms doesn't stay around too long. 

Princess, you sound very organised! I think fate has already decided how many babies we will have. You just do what you feel comfortable with. 

T hello honey, good to hear you can start your next cycle so soon. 

AQ. Step away from the pee sticks. I read somewhere that you should be able to test 11 days after a 3 day transfer, so that would be 12 days after for you I think, which I think is next Tuesday?

Hello everyone else. Thinking of you all :flower:

Nothing going on with me, just picturing my beanie babies turning into Blasts today :dust:


----------



## loopylew2

Hope thats a nice bit of visualisation.... :thumbup:

AQ im with you with the swinging, felt pretty pre menstrual yesterday and i dont thing todays gonna be any better... :hugs:

Hi Trask..

Pet thats a mega amount of eggs, no wonder your sore... rest up and good luck with your fertilisation report... :happydance:

Kelly glad your feeling so much better... even with the dreaded ms... :hugs:

Princess you sure are organised, good luck with your appointment and i hope its wagons roll once your there.... :hugs:

Amirini good luck on your scan.. :hugs:

afm like AQ im doing a bit of mood swinging... one minute up the next down. Cant say im loving the progesterone either it gives you a ton of symptoms and makes you feel worse!!! anyway gonna crawl back under my rock...

You ladies all have a good day.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Pet- WOW 30 eggs!! you make sure you drink tons of water to stop ohss and rest up. x

Hope- lol. I was not planning on testing now. haha. im not even that bad. I am going to test on Halloween which is a few days earlier than OTD but lots of women have got their bfp around 10dp2dt so hoping i can be as lucky if there is one to be had of course  how are u coping? x

Princess- Aww well thats good that you have gone into things and how weird that someone could come looking for you when they are 18! that is a odd thought isnt it? does it not bother you at all? i would be a bit freaked out x

Lou- The mood swings are shocking arent they?! i cant cope with them tbh x

Hi to everyone else x

Ok girls this is a TMI post... I was awake half the night with sharp pains in my lower regions and also quite strong cramps, i am terrified af is on her way! i was crying to dh at 5am telling him im sure its not worked and then just about half hr ago i went the loo and had spasms and loose stools(not full on runs) and whilst that was happening my mouth was watering horribly like i was going to vomit so i had to grab the bin just incase but i never ended up being sick. I am so scared what all this means? could they be side effects of progestrone or do we think af is coming? i am so upset. Sorry for negativity this morning xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh AQ you poor thing. Don't lose your PMA yet Hun. Have you ever felt like this before AF before? It might be the progresterone. Have you been going to the bathroom normally before this? Progresterone causes constipation because it's a muscle relaxant and if you have been bunged up until now it could just be your body having a clear out.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hmm here you go. Could just be side effects of the progesterone. 

MORE COMMON SIDE EFFECTS
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration notes that there are some common side effects to drugs that contain micronized progesterone and some of these include breast discomfort, anxiety, depressed sexual interest, an increase in breast size and atypical menstrual bleeding. If you are taking micronized progesterone you may feel unusually hungry, have stomach cramping or discomfort, experience backaches or suffer from headaches. Other unintended effects include upper respiratory tract infections, vaginal yeast infections, feeling sleepy and hair loss. You may also have disrupted sleep, feelings of moodiness, melancholy or despair, an upset stomach or you may retain water. While taking the drug you may find that you frequently have to get up at night to urinate, have aching joints, become constipated, throw up or have loose stools.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Hope! those symptoms pretty much point to my sickness being causes by the progestrone doesnt it? i pray so anyway. I just could not deal with af showing before i even get to OTD. I know i dont have much say in the matter tho.
I will try and keep positive but it is so very hard at the moment.
How are u doing so far? xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Tbf AQ there is a bit of a bug going round that could warrant the poops nd sickness (just an idea :haha: but they could be side effects of the progesterone, I hope you feel better soon and don't loose hope! 

Also AQ as far as the some one looking for me at 18 goes, Im slightly wierded out by it nd they give us counselling to deal with it but they go on like it's a 100% honestly if I Jaffa had a doner egg but I carried it and give birth, I don't see the point in telling the child, if that child is gunna see pictures of ultrasounds and of their mom giving birth to them why would there even be a question of it, my cousin is a lesbian and she had a sperm doner for her daughter, and obviously sperm diners are harder to explain cuz the child's gunna be wondering where there dad is, so with this it's a matter of if the eggs even fertilise or take for thd mother then if the parents tell the child then if the child decides to come looking for me and if they can find me (in 18 years I could have moved a million times!) so I'm not gunna panic about it now, more cross the bridge if it comes!

Wow that was long winded :rofl:

Hope - my DH actually moans about me being to organised but as far as this process is concerned this is the making of our baby (hopefully) so I want it all documented and stored so it can go with the scrapbook and stuff, plus with the amount of paper work we've got I needed to put it all somewhere :haha: got another 20 forms to fill out when we get there!

Pet - wow 30 eggs!! Thats a big haul there! Can't believe on Sunday you'll be PUPO too, how many eggs are you having put back? 

Lou keep up that PMA! When's your otd? 

Afm typical the clinic asked Me the other day how often my cycles were and were they regular, so I said 28-30 days or vary rarely 28 - 33 days and that they were very regular lately every 28th day like clockwork, and after saying that I'm now on cd 33 And no signs of af! :dohh: always the way isn't it! 

I don't think i missed anyone - sorry if I did :hugs: it's hard to keep track of who just pops in and out now :flow:


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah Princess i often think why do the parents of a donor egg child tell them?! seems pointless when there is no way the child would find out... i guess if they needed a donor organ or bone marrow etc they might have to know but the chances of that are slim!?
I think its a great gift what u are giving anyway and i hope u get your BFP xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Oo I never thought of the doner organ :dohh: thankyou AQ I hope you get your bfp too! :hugs:

Btw I just noticed you were from Liverpool and ended up reading your entire post in a scouser accent :rofl:


----------



## africaqueen

~Hope~ said:


> Hmm here you go. Could just be side effects of the progesterone.
> 
> MORE COMMON SIDE EFFECTS
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration notes that there are some common side effects to drugs that contain micronized progesterone and some of these include breast discomfort, anxiety, depressed sexual interest, an increase in breast size and atypical menstrual bleeding. If you are taking micronized progesterone you may feel unusually hungry, have stomach cramping or discomfort, experience backaches or suffer from headaches. Other unintended effects include upper respiratory tract infections, vaginal yeast infections, feeling sleepy and hair loss. You may also have disrupted sleep, feelings of moodiness, melancholy or despair, an upset stomach or you may retain water. While taking the drug you may find that you frequently have to get up at night to urinate, have aching joints, become constipated, throw up or have loose stools.




princess_1991 said:


> Oo I never thought of the doner organ :dohh: thankyou AQ I hope you get your bfp too! :hugs:
> 
> Btw I just noticed you were from Liverpool and ended up reading your entire post in a scouser accent :rofl:

:haha: that has just made me giggle. Thanks Princess xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess I think you are doing something truly amazing. I can't think why anyone would tell their child about them being from an egg donor either.

AQ sounds like progesterone side effects or a tummy bug to me. Stay positive girl :dust:

Afm I'm tired today -just had to take a nap - and my ovaries hurt. They feel crampy and I can't sit up, I had my laptop out for about an hour and then I tried to stand up and literally fell back in the chair from the cramp. So I'm back to reclining on the sofa with my iPad and watching Ellen for my daily giggle session! Our nurse told me after transfer that laughter helps implantation. I'm also real thirsty today but I think I've nearly had my 2 litres and I was told not to drink more than that :(


----------



## princess_1991

hope ive never heard about that laughter but it makes sense because apparently happy endorphins have healing qualitys and stuff :haha:
honestly tho i dont get the telling the doner egg child about it either :shrug:

xx


----------



## PetLuvR86

princess_1991 said:


> Pet - wow 30 eggs!! Thats a big haul there! Can't believe on Sunday you'll be PUPO too, how many eggs are you having put back?

30 eggs is crazy isn't it??? i sure am not complaining though! just really sore :cry: i am drinking lots and lots of fluids and getting my rest. gotta go back to work on friday! my husband and i are thinking about just putting 1 egg back. my doctor said that since i am so young and my egg quality is good, that we shouldn't have to do more than 1.

AFM-hope everyone is doing well! AQ keep a PMA hun!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well ladies the cramps are getting more and more like af is on the way and i feel the usual "heavy" feeling i get when she is due :-( i am convinced she is going to come any second so keep knicker checking. I pray im wrong but i dont think i will be xxx


----------



## princess_1991

I pray your wrong too AQ! 

Also typical after I posted about af being a no show, af cramps have started.

PMA AQ!! :flow:


----------



## Doodar

Oh no AQ dont say that. Cramps can be a good sign too hun. I pray its your embie snuggling in, keep the PMA up hun :hugs:

Pets wow!! 30 eggs thats amazing. Like the other have said make sure you drink plenty to keep ohss at bay :thumbup:

Princess Yay! for AF cramps :happydance: does this mean you can get started?


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ honey I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that it's implantation you're feeling because it would be the right time for it :dust:

Princess you however I do hope the witch arrives for :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Hi ladies. 
AQ, sorry about the bad side effects. :hugs: I hope you feel better. 
Pet, 30 eggs?! WOW! When is your transfer, do you know?

AF came in the middle of the night...cramps were outrageous and woke me up at 3:30 am. Fun times. AF has been incredibly heavy and painful all day. I had plans to go to the gym, but that ain't happening now. :nope: On the couch with my heating pad, dreading the fact that I have to walk the dog.

Appointment tomorrow. Not sure what it's for, but I'm sure it involves an ultrasound. Maybe I'll get my new schedule? :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

Is anyone else getting ready to start a new cycle in here, or will I be on my own?


----------



## princess_1991

When will you be starting rosa? Sorry to hear about painful af :flow:

Doodar not really sure what it means, I'm just sorta glad my periods aren't irregular, probably will make them easier to match to the recepient plus it'll mean going into it on a fresh cycle :thumbup: 

Hope - isn't it ironic that in a couple of months I'll be back to hoping af doesn't show up :haha:


----------



## rosababy

princess, not sure yet. I started DR on cd21 last time, which I think is normal, so maybe starting DR mid November then? Hopefully I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## PetLuvR86

rosababy said:


> Hi ladies.
> AQ, sorry about the bad side effects. :hugs: I hope you feel better.
> Pet, 30 eggs?! WOW! When is your transfer, do you know?
> 
> AF came in the middle of the night...cramps were outrageous and woke me up at 3:30 am. Fun times. AF has been incredibly heavy and painful all day. I had plans to go to the gym, but that ain't happening now. :nope: On the couch with my heating pad, dreading the fact that I have to walk the dog.
> 
> Appointment tomorrow. Not sure what it's for, but I'm sure it involves an ultrasound. Maybe I'll get my new schedule? :shrug:

Hey Rosa- they said they will let me know tomorrow when my transfer day will be. 15 out of the 30 fertilized!!!! i think i have a pretty good chance now! :happydance: i am so sorry that you are going through a painful :witch:, that would be incredibly painful. i am wishing the best for you hun! :flower:

AFM-so 15 of my 30 eggies have been fertilized! i am very excited! they will tell us tomorrow when our transfer will be. i heard there is a better outcome for day 5 so we will see! has anyone heard about drinking/eating pineapple to help with aiding the embryo to stick???


----------



## princess_1991

If that's the case rosa you'll be cycling with me, well hoping I start sometime soon :haha:

Pet - I'm gunna try the pineapple core for implantation, they say dont eat/drink the flesh cuz it can cause spontaneous miscarriage, how true that is I'm not sure :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Pet- That is fab news! u will soon be pupo! and u will have a lot of frozen hopefully x

Rosa- I am sorry about af being so painful and i hope it settles soon x

Hi to everyone else.
I have been reading IVF success stories and most women say they were convinced af was coming as the cramps were the same so i am determined to have a pma and for now i am PUPO!  xxx


----------



## princess_1991

:yipee: for PMA AQ!! :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

AQ I had cramping right around 6-7dpo or 3-4dp3dt and it was implantation for me! I also thought af was coming but nope no sign of her.

Doodar how you doing? Pee on anymore sticks lately? Your scan is SOOOOO close. 

Pet 30 follies with 15 fertilizing is great and will give you some great embies I am sure.

Hope, I'm pretty sure I have/had most of those progesterone side effects. I'm beginning to think I'll feel much better at 10 weeks when I can stop the dumb things. 

Loopy when are you testing?

Rosa and princess good luck with your upcoming treatments!

RE: Egg donor and having a child come looking for you, most parents likely tell the kids in the event of any medical issues for one but also maybe because geentically there are signs/differences that the child has or doesn't have that would point to a different parent on one side, ie: eye colour etc. It's a personal choice and if anything ever happened to the parents there could be info that that child may need to know about health etc. I personally have no clue what I would do, I think I'd have to be in the situation to find out. 

me: Still pukey but almost 4 days till my scan.


----------



## princess_1991

kelly - when we get matched they try to match basic things such as eye colour and hair colour, probably for that reason

weve been told weve gotta stay on the progesterone till 12 weeks :dohh:

wow 4 days!! you must be so excited!! :yipee:





cant believe im still up at this time :dohh: :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa sorry the witch is being really witchy. Fx for a November cycle. 

Princess wait til you start the drugs late nights will become a thing if the past :lol:

AQ so glad to hear you found your PMA girl :dance:

Kelly can't wait for your scan!

Doodar how are you getting on girl? Not long now til your scan either. 

:wave: to all my other girls. Hope this thursday treats you well (wow is it thursday again already? This time last week I was drug free awaiting EC and now I'm PUPO!)

Afm feeling ok today after a marathon 10 hours sleep. Just chilling the sofa with Coyote Ugly - love this film!


----------



## loopylew2

Morning lovely ladies..... 
PMA as got its hat on hip hip hip hooray..... i feel lie a big black cloud has lifted!! 

Hope glad you got such a lovely sleep, im jealous!!.. Lol I love that film as well...

Doodar how you feeling??

Rosa sorry AF is treating you so bad... 

Pet wow on the fertilising... 15!! that will give you loads of frosties...

AQ keep the faith.... xx and yes PUPO is right now... lets keep believing...

Hi Princess

Kelly not long till you see your lil bean again, you must be so excited...

AFM im just dandy this morning.. it may be pouring with rain outside but inside my head the suns shining... xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- You enjoy chilling! i love that film too  x

Kelly- Ooh 4 days will fly by now! x

Princess- Bet your excited to get started now x

Lou- wow u are feeling bright this morning! x

Hi to Rosa, Chris, ST, Zowiey, Trask, Tinks and gang x

AFM- I am going to have a pma today i have decided! this treatment goes one of 2 ways so why shouldnt it go the happy way?  I am going shopping later for some food and having bit of lunch with my dad and tomorrow night im going for a mexican meal with 17 of the ladies from my other forum so looking forward to that  going to be a few of us in the 2ww and lots of bumps! lol.
It is a wk today since our precious lil embie came home so praying she is snug in there and that we get some confirmation of that next wk  xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Yay for PMA :dance:

Pet congrats on the fertilisations :dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

hello all! sorry missed a few days -have been away! had a lolevely few days with dh at a very posh spa hotel in the lake district! was almost too posh for us, lol! the spa was lovely! and at least I was able to have a massage and go in the hot tub. Still I would have rather been prego tho! Was very annoyed that I would have AF whilst on holiday as well but oh well. But you know what I'm a bit confused as I expected a horrible AF after ivf but it wasn't! was the same as normal, a few cramps and lasted 2 days! this doesn't seem right to me.:shrug:

Have just read through 12 pages to catch up! so very sad to see more bfns.
Tinks-has AF started, sorry I can't remember!:hugs:
Rosa-so sorry for bfn and AF, I don't need to try and say how I felt because I know you would have felt exactly the same. Good news on starting again though, are you scared? I want to get going again but at the same time, the thought of all the injections agains......urggh.

AQ-glad to see pma is on the up again today,:thumbup: enjoy your day hun!x

T-just waiting for your followup im sure! same here..........xxxxxxxx

Kelly-GL for scan!!!!!
Doodar-keep resting, and FX spotting stops! GL for scan, it's very soon isn't it!!!!?

Zowie-I noticed you were missing from here, before I went away. When did you find out? I'm so very very sorry. massive :hugs:for you and thinking of you.

Hope-yay for being pupo with twins!!! you talk to them all you like, I did with mine! I used the zita west cd which was good. xxx

Stacey-yay for starting again, GL!!!xxx

Princess-glad you have a date, will you have to wait til next cyle to start do you know? I guess it depends if you are doing long or short. Do you know? I did short and I think that was because of egg sharing. My follow up appointment is on the 8th, which I thought was a long wait but I shouldn't moan seeing as I managed to get in beofre both you and trask! xxx

AFM-as above, follow up on 8th nov, they have already said can egg share again. Don't know when will be able to start, I guess it depends on whether they have to match me with a new recipient or if my original lady also had a bfn and no frosties. I'm hopeing to start on next cycle. xxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Nice to see u back and im glad u and dh had a lovely holiday  you will be starting again in no time im sure xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ST the Spa sounds divine, glad to see you will be going again... hopefully it wont be too long...xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi st sounds like you and DH had a lovely time away at your fancy spa. Not long now until your appointment. :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

AQ I'm liking your PMA :thumbup:

St lovely to hear from you. Glad you had a nice time away, sounds like just what the doctor ordered. Hope you can get going on your next cycle hun :thumbup:

Kelly :hugs: for the MS. Still a no show for me! Pee'd on another stick today and still getting 3+ so I'm happy :thumbup:

Hope wow!! 10 hours kip you lucky lady. I'm the opposite, really struggling to sleep, lucky if I manage 2 hours these days.

Lou Glad the sun is shining in the most important place :hugs:

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies.

AFM One more sleep until scan eeek! I'm so scared. Nerves are really kicking in now. Only symptom so far are sore boobs, no MS yet, few queazy moments but that could be nerves. Today is like D-day for me never got past 6 weeks without bleeding so if I can make through today then its one step closer. Guessing I wont sleep at all tonight not even for 2 hours :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar I have my fingers tightly crossed for tomorrow honey :dust:

Afm just back from hypno, we had a lovely session telling my body that the two little beans inside are meant to be there and that my body needs to look after them. 

Now I back home watching the sound of music. I love the film, seen it so many times I seem to know all the words, and not just to the songs either :blush:


----------



## Delly

Hi ladies hope your all well. Just a quick one from me because this cycle had been different. This time I am not really feeling it no excitement or anything. I have follicle count scan tomorrow this time I was bleeding at baseline scan and was still bleeding 5 days into stimming although alot of brown blood. I have a loads of clear discharge since no pains like before or nothing sorry I know too much info just wondering if this is ok. Looks like EC on Monday if all ok tomorrow. I have my hen night Saturday too so no drinking for me :-( I haven't told anyone this time so don't know how I am going to explain it. 

Anyway ladies is I am so sorry for the ladies with BFN I know what your going through. The ladies on the TWW good luck hope it is a positive for you all 

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## africaqueen

Delly- Good luck for scan tomorrow x

Doodar- Wishing u lots of sticky vibes and gl for tomorrow and i pray all is ok x

xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, I am just nipping on quick. I have found it quite difficult to be on here at the minute.

Today is OTD but I have been bleeding since Saturday (bright red) so the BFN this morning was no shock. We have known for awhile now that we were out. I took my last pessarie last night so waiting for AF to kick into full swing. I have only been bleeding light - Medium so expect it to get heavier but dont know how long I will be bleeding for. This is the worst thing TBH as since Saturday I have had a constant reminder that we have failed every time I went to the loo :nope: I just hope I dont bleed to much longer.

I am finding the fail quite hard to come to terms with and struggling at the moment, it just hurts so bad :cry:. I am coping though and know we will get through this.

We are just waiting now for our follow up appointment to come in the post but there is no rush as I have to have 3 bleeds before FET. The clinic do FET with drugs so more needles to look forward to. I dont know anyone that has done it with drugs before I thought they just used your natural cycle :shrug:

Anyway, Sorry for no personals but I have read through everything and will try to be more supportive to all you wonderfull ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink honey, don't you worry about supporting us, you need to look after yourself. I hope the witch is kind to you and that you can move onto your FET soon :hugs:

Delly good luck for your scan honey, tell us about your hen night plans, or is it s surprise?


----------



## PetLuvR86

Tinks85 said:


> Hi girls, I am just nipping on quick. I have found it quite difficult to be on here at the minute.
> 
> Today is OTD but I have been bleeding since Saturday (bright red) so the BFN this morning was no shock. We have known for awhile now that we were out. I took my last pessarie last night so waiting for AF to kick into full swing. I have only been bleeding light - Medium so expect it to get heavier but dont know how long I will be bleeding for. This is the worst thing TBH as since Saturday I have had a constant reminder that we have failed every time I went to the loo :nope: I just hope I dont bleed to much longer.
> 
> I am finding the fail quite hard to come to terms with and struggling at the moment, it just hurts so bad :cry:. I am coping though and know we will get through this.
> 
> We are just waiting now for our follow up appointment to come in the post but there is no rush as I have to have 3 bleeds before FET. The clinic do FET with drugs so more needles to look forward to. I dont know anyone that has done it with drugs before I thought they just used your natural cycle :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, Sorry for no personals but I have read through everything and will try to be more supportive to all you wonderfull ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry tinks! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't worry about us, you take care of yourself first! You are in my thoughts and prayers!! xoxoxo

AFM-the doctor called and said that we are doing the blastocyst transfer this Sunday! i am so excited and i hope that we get a little :crib: out of it! does anyone know the difference between a day 3 and day 5 blastocyst transfer?? i hope that means my embies are doing good!

:hugs: to everyone!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Tink- Nice to see u back but fully understand why you are giving the forum a break. I hope AF goes away soon and that your FU appt gives u some positive news x

Pet- There is no difference really with a 3 day or a blast other than a embie that makes it to blast has proven to be healthy enough to divide more and with a 3 day we have no way of knowing but i believe if the embie is meant to be a baby it will be regardless of if its a 2 or 2 day transfer or a blast x


----------



## rosababy

AQ, I LOVE your pma!! :dance: I think that's how I'm going to start thinking, too. You're right. Why should it NOT work for me? :thumbup:



schoolteacher said:


> Rosa-so sorry for bfn and AF, I don't need to try and say how I felt because I know you would have felt exactly the same. Good news on starting again though, are you scared? I want to get going again but at the same time, the thought of all the injections agains......urggh.

ST, welcome back! So glad to hear that you've had a nice vacay. Yes, good news on starting right away. I'm not scared. Actually, quite the opposite. I KNOW I can do this again. I know what to expect and I'm not scared at all. I know I'm strong enough to handle it again. :thumbup: The injections are annoying, but not scary anymore.

Doodar, good luck at the scan tomorrow! It'll go great. What will the doc see, do you know? A sac, no heartbeat I'm sure this early, right? Glad you're feeling better.

Delly, :hugs: Glad to hear from you again. This coming Monday is your EC? So soon! That's great. Just tell them that you're ttc and trying to do everything you can to help things along. Or the famous "I'm on an antibiotic" will work. Or get drinks that can pose as alcoholic, like cranberry and sprite in a cool glass (ask the bartender) and say it's a cosmo or something.

tinks, this is really the first day that I've felt okay being online. I've lurked but not felt up to writing a lot. I totally understand. Don't feel bad about not writing personals at ALL. We're here for you, and you'll come back when you're ready. I've had a really hard time from the failure too. :hugs: That was a baby in there. Even though it didn't implant, it was life that you made and it hurts like hell that it didn't work. I completely understand. Take your time healing. It'll happen for you. Remember at the end of all of this, there WILL be a baby for you. My friend irl had a FET with injections. Just to get the lining ready, I think. :shrug:

Pet, great news on a blast! I'm not sure about the technical differences between 3 and 5. :shrug: Although I'm sure you could google it. :haha:

Afm, I had an ultrasound today. My doc thinks my issue was the high prolactin levels (which I'm on a med for now) or maybe my slightly high thyroid levels (I tested it again today and might go on a med for that too), and my older ovaries which is causing poor egg quality. He had me get a bunch more supplements for egg quality and we might try gonal-F instead of bravelle/menopur for stims this time. He said this WILL happen. We'll keep doing it until it works. He said it's totally normal for it not to work the first time. Now we know how I'll react and what my body will do. I need to remain positive. He was optimistic. I wish I could say the same!


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- I love your Dr's pma and he is right! you will get there eventually. We all will god willing. Just a long road to our miracles xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa your doctor is right, they know so much about your body now and this cycle should be that much better. I wish you all the luck in the world!

Tinks glad to see you here if even for a moment but take it easy and look after yourself, we'll all still be here. 

AQ I love how you put that! Thats how I felt and why I went for day 3 transfer even though I had plenty of embies that were strong enough to make it to blast. I just couldn't help but think that they were better off back inside me. 

Hope your hypno apt sounds like it went great.

Doodar I am so excited for your scan tomorow! YOu may or may not see a HB at the apt so don't freak if you don't. I think the heart normally starts beating around the 6th week or just into it. Don't forget to tell us how you're beta levels are ok.

Amirini how did your scan go? I'm dying to know if it's 1 or 2?!!!??

Hi to everyone else, no new news from me still nauseous and eagerly awaiting my scan monday plus I am SOOOOOO tired. I can sleep 15 hours a day and still be exhausted. It sucks.


----------



## amirini

ok ok the suspense is over.. There was only one sac shown on the ultrasound to day ..I was a lil bummed.. but I'm still happy with my one lil peanut.. We have 4 blast on ice so we can give it another shot!! 4 shots!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats fantastic news! Although I totally thought you would be telling me it's twins. I find out for sure on monday but there is likely only one in there.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls

so its 2.40am, ive just read through 3 pages and didnt manage to take anything in :dohh:
damn my infernal sleeping pattern :growlmad:

so the clinic rang me today and asked about my period and ive been on lightly so gathered this was my period so told them that i came on today so they said great theyd start planning my cycle and ring me with further instructions on monday

the only thing is ive now stopped bleeding :shrug: should i ring the clinic in the morning and tell them its stopped?? i dunno what to do :shrug:

doodar - goodluck for tomorrow - well today now its after 12 :haha: 

st - welcome back hun :thumbup: hope you are well :flower:

aq, hope, lou, kelly,rosa (sorry if i missed anyone :flow:) hope your well!!

amirini - congrats and wish you a h&h 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Princess I don't think it matters if you're off by a few days they'll be checking your levels etc so they'll keep you on track.

ST: Do you get to find out if your donor recipient conceived and if it leads to a birth or is it all private.


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa good to see you back here honey, I agree your dr has a wonderful PMA and it's so good that he has a plan! Bring on a successful cycle :dust:

Now Ive forgotten every other darn thing I just read so I hope you don't mindif I just wish Lou good luck for today :dust:

:flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Still no blood :dohh: 

Any one any ideas what they'll ring me with further instructions means? :shrug:

Oo girls I also found out yesterday that the protocol they put you on depends on your amh :D 

I noticed last night I did forget some one :haha: :hi: tinks hope your well, nice to see you back hunni but take your time :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

How strange that the blood came and then went again. Are you going to call the clinic or just wait until Monday in case she comes back proper this weekend? I assume they are going to give you dates for treatment?


----------



## princess_1991

well.. :blush: do you reckon theyd mind if i waited until monday?? :haha:

thing is i could ring them this morning and then it come tonight so i could be running them round the mill :dohh:

i reckon ill wait till monday and if they ring me before i ring them then ill just explain whats happened :D

i would have thought theyd give me dates at the cycle planning meeting :shrug:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Amirini- Glad all went well with your scan x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am 8dp2dt today and the cramps have mostly stopped so maybe it was implantation? the dates work out... aaah i dont want to be overly positive but is it better than being negative?:wacko:
I have my IVF support group meal tonight at a mexican place so im looking forward to that and there are a lot of preggo ladies going so i can pick their brains about 2ww symptoms! yaaay:haha: xxx


----------



## princess_1991

aww aq thats nice that youve got a meet, we should do one :haha:

sounds like implantation to me :thumbup: PMA :dust: 

:flow:


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess I would wait for Monday for definite!

AQ sounds really positive honey. Enjoy your meal!


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies, i just wrote a massive post then bleeding lost it...

Tinks good to hear from you... but please dont EVER EVER call yourself a failure!! The IVF path messes with your head but it either works or it doesnt, there are no grey areas!!... all of us ladies who venture down this path know that. However the rewards if it works are just too great to not take that chance!!... I wish you weren't going through this bloody awful pain...!! Its just not fair!! Please please look after yourself and dont worry about us, we are here if you need us as you have been here for all of us. 

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- I was thinking the same! we should arrange a meal for Dec? could be our lil festive night out but would depend on where ppl live etc i guess. lol x

Hope- Yep pma back big time! lol. See how long i can keep it up for ;-) How are u feeling today? any signs? x

Lou- Grrrr i hate when that happens! i always lose posts! lol. How u feeling? x

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

well if we meet somewhere city-ish i can xmas shop too :haha: december all the way!!

xx


----------



## loopylew2

Im good thanks AQ, gonna test next friday.. not losing the PMA but am absolutely sure it will be a negative... went and saw The Three Musketeers with my madam yesterday it was really good... not tremendous storyline but the fight scenes were cracking.....

lou


----------



## loopylew2

meeting up sounds lovely to me... would have to be somewhere pretty central to all of us...

lou


----------



## Doodar

Just quick update girls, on my phone. Will update more when we get home. One perfect baby with one perfect heartbeat!! Crying tears of joy!!


----------



## loopylew2

Oh Doodar thats amazing....... bless you and your little beanie... xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## schoolteacher

Kelly9 said:


> ST: Do you get to find out if your donor recipient conceived and if it leads to a birth or is it all private.

Yeah we can find out if we want to whether they got a BFP and further down the line whether it was a boy or a girl, but that's it. I think I will have to find out anyway as when we go for our follow-up I will ask if we need a new recipient or not. If we have to be matched again then that means my lady was successful or she has frosties and is using them instead! I'm happy if she is, I wouldn't begrudge anyone the happiness!
How ru today?x



loopylew2 said:


> Im good thanks AQ, gonna test next friday.. not losing the PMA but am absolutely sure it will be a negative... went and saw The Three Musketeers with my madam yesterday it was really good... not tremendous storyline but the fight scenes were cracking.....
> lou

Why do you think it will be neg hon?xx:hugs:



Doodar said:


> Just quick update girls, on my phone. Will update more when we get home. One perfect baby with one perfect heartbeat!! Crying tears of joy!!

:flower:Amazing news Doodar-I could just cry for you, what a brilliant piece of joyous news that we all needed!!!!:happydance:

Hi to all! I'm doing school work today-boo! brushing up on my Tudor knowledge-divorced, beheaded, died, divorced, beheaded, survived!!!!xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::cloud9:
I am over the moon for you and dh and wish u a happy an healthy 9mths:flower: What is your EDD? x

Lou- get that pma back madam!:winkwink: i have been up and down myself but we are pupo now and intill OTD or AF its gotta stay that way:thumbup: x

Princess- Yeah we could arrange somewhere pretty central for us all. Im not too good with geography tho... lol. Im in Liverpool and i know u are in in the midlands and a few ladies down south so maybe our meet would have to involve a night in a hotel? sounds good to me and a excuse for a mini break! haha x

Well im going to finish my chores and then get my clothes ready for my meal tonight  xxx


----------



## Maddie30

africaqueen said:


> Amirini- Glad all went well with your scan x
> 
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> AFM- I am 8dp2dt today and the cramps have mostly stopped so maybe it was implantation? the dates work out... aaah i dont want to be overly positive but is it better than being negative?:wacko:
> I have my IVF support group meal tonight at a mexican place so im looking forward to that and there are a lot of preggo ladies going so i can pick their brains about 2ww symptoms! yaaay:haha: xxx

Hi everyone,

I'm all new to this. I am on the bonfire thread commenced by Aq. This forum is amazing and you ladies offer each other so much fantastic support. Have a great time tonight Aq. Maybe when you pick your friends brains about 2ww you can let us know. Hahahaha.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## africaqueen

Glad you came over Maddie  i will pick away and let u know! haha xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Maddie, nice to see you here honey. This really is a lovely group of wonderful ladies and I'm not sure how I would cope without them :flower: I hope you'll stick around!


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq less than a week to OTD for you honey! I just noticed your ticker. Ooh and mine just made single figures too!


----------



## princess_1991

~Hope~ said:


> Hi Maddie, nice to see you here honey. This really is a lovely group of wonderful ladies and I'm not sure how I would cope without them :flower: I hope you'll stick around!

^^ I second that :thumbup: 

AQ I'm Gunna whip out the map later and start point plotting :haha: loving any excuse for a mini break!! Would probs have to drag hubby along to as he drives but I can send him off to amuse himself when we meet :rofl:

Doodar - that sounds amazing!! Congratulations! :happydance::happydance:

Clinic rang me today (twice :haha: was the same person both times too) once to ask about period I explained about what was going on and she asked me how long was it normally, I said 28 days nd she said it didn't matter about how long it was but aslong as I've never had a cycle shorter then 28 days they can plan it from there, she said she's got an idea for my planned cycle and that we'll talk about it when I come in (which actually made my heart skip when she said that :blush: gettin very excited about it) the second time they rang was to check I definitely wanted to go through with this :haha: 

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten its so good to hear that they have a plan. I'm excited for you :dance:

Afm I swore I wouldn't symptom spot but today is the day the bean bunnies should start implanting and I've had a few little cramps. :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Doodar said:


> Just quick update girls, on my phone. Will update more when we get home. One perfect baby with one perfect heartbeat!! Crying tears of joy!!

:dance: :dance: :dance: So happy for you!!!!


Afm, clinic called, retrieval around december 9th. It messes with my school concert schedule, so hopefully i'll be able to reschedule the concert...:wacko:


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls

Finally managed to get on here! Well what can I say, it's an amazing feeling. I'm just on top of the world. I'm so ecstatic I don't know what to do with myself. I want to shout it from the rooftops. :happydance:

After what felt like an age waiting to go in for scan. I was so nervous I was literally climbing the walls. I had totally convinced myself that there would be nothing in there. I couldn't bring myself to look at the screen at first. Then she said look nothing to worry about one little baby and a heartbeat all looking perfect. I cried buckets. I'm just gobsmaked!

Here is piccies of scan.


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I am so over the moon for you!!!!!! Did they book you another scan are you still on bed rest are you still spotting? You've just made my day ms and all!


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> Doodar I am so over the moon for you!!!!!! Did they book you another scan are you still on bed rest are you still spotting? You've just made my day ms and all!

Thanks hun :hugs: Yep next scan booked for 10th Nov. Spotting has stopped and they just said to take it easy. I'm just so happy right now :happydance: I'm so tired but really dont think I'm going to sleep :happydance:
Not long till your scan hunny :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Hi everyone

Sorry to be absent, I took a break for a while. Had a meltdown "I'm a failure" moment or ten. 

Doodar, I posted in your journal but so pleased to hear that all is well :hugs:
Kelly, good luck for Monday's scan.
ST, glad you had a nice few days away and are going to give it another go.
Rosa, I have to wait another month before i can start again. You'll be collecting as I just about get going, with any luck. 
Princess, starting soon by the sounds of it.
Lou, :dust: for you
AQ, :dust: for you too!
Tinks, sorry you are finding it tough. Been there too. 
Delly, :dust: for this cycle
Am, congratulations!
Pet, blasties have higher success rates but 3 day transfers are very successful too, so not sure it makes a lot of difference

AFM, this cycle is all messed up. I am at my usual ovulation day and not a sign of that on my cbfm or opk. Still very negative and low on the monitor! My temps are all over the place :wacko: I don't think this is going to be my usual 28/9 day cycle :( 

Appointment to discuss the cycle that failed on the 9th.


----------



## Kelly9

No one can blame you for being excited and not wanting to sleep doodar! I want to cry for you. 

Yup just over 3 days till my scan. I am excited and am hoping to see a nice heart beat as well, I've had enough ms to reassure me that all is well. I'm not sure if I'll get another scan though through my fertility clinic after this one. I know they do blood work around 10 weeks cause I get to come off the progesterone vag pills then if all is good so maybe they'll scan me again.


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar what a gorgeous picture. I'm so happy for you :dance:

Rosa. Hurrah for dates, I hope you can reschedule your concert. :dust:

T honey you are not a failure. This whole thing is just down to luck. It stinks but that's just the way it is. If you need to rant and rage to help your grieving process then go ahead we're here for you . I hope your cycle isn't too messed up. :hugs:

Kelly can't wait for your scan!


----------



## africaqueen

Trask- You are not a failure at all. This whole IVF thing is like russian roulette and bloody hard to take! you are doing fab and i hope that your fu appt gives u more hope x

Doodar- I am LOVING that ickle blob on your scan pic! sooo cute and im so happy for you and dh x

Kelly- Your next and cant wait to see ur piccie too  x

Rosa- Wow its all happening fast for you and i hope you get your Christmas bfp! x

Lou- How is the pma going?? x

Hope- Ooh i like signs! lol. Hope the cramps are implantation cramps x

ST, Tinks, Chris, Zowiey and gang- hope u are all doing well x

AFM- I have been in agony all morning with indigestion in my rib cage :-( didnt sleep too well last night either as so anxious about testing. I had a lovely time at the mexican place with the girls from my other forum tho and was encouraging to see 4 bumps as nice to see success stories. Just pray im one of them! a few of the girls had had 2-3 cycles before success though but got there in the end so that is hope for those ladies who had a fail and also for those of us who arent sure of the outcome yet xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq I hate indigestion. Hope you feel better now, consider it a practice run for later on in your pregnancy :dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening all!
Doodar I saw you beautiful pic last night but my stupid laptop was playing up and i couldn't reply! So lovely, really made me smile when I saw it and so happy for you!!!

AQ-glad you enjoyed your meal, though BOO for indegestion! I have only had once or twice in my life and boy does it hurt!!!! ps. I like yours and princesses idea about meeting up! :)

Trask-good to hear from you-its blummin hard isn't it....xxxxxxxxxxxx

Tinks-how u doing, has that horrible AF gone away yet? I think I was really lucky to only bleed 2 days tho makes me thik something wrong with my lining....xx

Hope-how u doing honey?

Rosa-Yay for your date! christmas bean!!!! bummer about clashing with school, I do worry about having all the time of AGAIN! in a couple of months for round 2........oh well it can't be helped. xxxx

Kelly-looking foward to seeing a pic from you just like Doodars! or still maybe 2 you never know!!x

Evening princess!

Evening to everyone else, lou, pet, who else have I missed?xxx

AFM-we're moving house next saturday so I have started packing things up today! annoying having boxes everywhere. DH away-boo hoo!! however at least I can flick between strictly and x factor without him moaning, lol!x


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Yes we will have to arrange a meet for in the new year! would be lovely. GL with moving house x

I am very emotional tonight an cant stop crying over my mum and the anxious feeling of testing etc. Im a hormonal wreck!
Oh also wanted to ask(tmi sorry) has anyone found their sex drive has gone through the roof in the 2ww?! the past 2 days i have been like a cat on heat! honestly its unreal! me an dh are pretty frustrated as we cnt have sex too which makes it worse! lol. Its like im on Viagra! haha xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

yep Aq I was really gagging for it during 2ww, lol! he, he!!!
weird isn't it! during stimming I didn't want it at all, the thought of it was yucky!!!


----------



## Traskey

Yes, I had the same AQ, although our clinic sad that sex was ok during the 2WW :haha: We did wait though, until we were sure it hadn't worked!


----------



## schoolteacher

yeah we held off -didn't wanna risk anything! oh well.x


----------



## Kelly9

AQ I was the same, I think it's cause we were limited for sex during treatment then told after none during the tww and hubby and I are quiet active in that area, or were till the ms kicked in haha. Now I just want hubby to roll over and go to bed without pestering me! I hope your nerves calm down soon, I was the same.

I will post a pic I promise, I'm excited for the scan though they never told me if it was abdominal or internal so I don't know if I need a full bladder. I guess I'll have one just in case. 

I just booked my son's first haircut (for right after my scan) I think I am more worried for that then anything! He's growing up to fast :cry:


----------



## 4everyoung

Haha AQ--um YES...2ww drove me crazy. They said no orgasm so there was no outlet. But I survived...that said--it's insane going through it!

Congrats Doo! Huzzah!

I am headed to the dr tomorrow morning (assuming I can get out of my driveway...in MA about 6 inches of snow already, they say up to 15"...) for what I think will be my final visit before my trigger on Sunday night for a retrieval on Tuesday. Here's to hoping! :0)


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning girls. Think I must be the odd one out as DTD hasn't even crossed my mind :lol: I think my brain has switched those receptors off because A I don't want to do anything to risk those little bean bunnies implanting and B I feel yucky down there because of the progesterone :lol:

Stacey fx for trigger tonight honey :dust: can't believe you guys have snow already!

I have a question for everyone on cyclogest. I'm on 2 a day. One in the am at 8.30 and onein the pm at 8.30. Decided to get up around 8 today and then did a double take when the clock downstairs said 7. Duh, they changed the clocks last night now I have to figure out what that means for my cyclogest. I think it should all be ok if I switch to the real 8 am today and then back to 8.30 tomorrow so technically I'm shifting it forward an hour. Really don't want to start having to get up at 7.30 for the bullet, although past experience shows I'll stay on summer time for at least a week (and so will my cats!) anyone else trying to wrap a tired brain around that riddle?


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning Hope! answered your question in your thread:)

Kelly-yay for scan day!

Stacey-wow snow!!!!!!! GL for trigger!!!!!xxxxxxxx

AFM-got loads of school work to do, and also said would make dh a steak and ale pie!xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey ladies--so I'm one of 4000 customers in my city with power (16k without power). I'm lucky there! But I can't get anything other than a busy signal at the fertility clinic, and on the news they're saying to absolutely stay off the roads. Trees are falling down all over the place because of the heaviness of the wet snow on the almost fully-leaved trees. It's insane, and I'm not sure what to do. It'll take me at least 90 minutes to get there, if there aren't any trees covering the path between here and there. I'm not sure what to do...go in? Not? A little stressful!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls just a quick one for me, tried postig yesterday but it wouldnt work nd I was on my way out and didn't have time to re write my post, 
Went scarefest yesterday, had a good day minus the ridiculous queing! Was absolutely shattered by the end of it, by the time we got home DH wasnt feeling very good so just ordered a Chinese and went to bed, got up this morning DH is really Ill and I've managed to accumulate a black eye :shrug: not a clue from where tho :haha: 

still no proper af so did a test this morning - negative (asif I expected it any other way!) but still getting cramps, thing is I know people with pcos have irregular periods so would it be possible that if I had a cyst it would effect my af? :shrug:

I'm now really worried about DHs sperm analysis cuz of him beig I'll and suffering a fever, I've read the fever can kill off sperm so we've tried to being it down to no avail :cry:

St - :hi: hope your well!! 

AQ - darn indigestion, what can ya take for it if your pregnant, are you still able to take normal gaviscon nd what not??

4ever - can't believe you've got snow! I have no idea about what to do about your clinic, I suppose just keep trying to ring, it just depends if ya wanna risk driving :shrug: hope you get through tho! :hugs:

Doodar - :yipee: your scan looks and sounds amazing!! Congratulations and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance: :hugs: 

Hope - I know the time change has confused me too! Hope you get an answer on what to do with your cyclogest, I'm sorry I haven't got a clue :nope: however I did get told the other day id be on cyclogest too, hope your well :hugs:

Trask - I know you said something about being down, please don't be too hard on yourself, like the other girls have said it's not your fault it's more pot luck then anything, let's hope your next cycle will be successful :hugs: :hugs:

Rosa - hope you are well and fingers crossed for your Xmas bfp :hugs:

Lou - how are you? :flow: 

Sorry girls my minds gone completely blank about who said what on the other pages, really sorry if I forgot anyone :hugs:
Ok that didn't end up being a quick one :haha:

:flow:


----------



## schoolteacher

Stacey-Do you think you can safelt get to the clinic if you allow loads of extra time and drive real slow? Or as princess said, just keep trying to get through and see what they say. Hope it all works out ok for you! xxx

princess-ypu must of been bashed by something on one of the rides!!! lol! not sure about the cyst thing but I have pcos and I have never had regular periods! ask the clinic maybe? Are they still ringing you tommorrow? or just waiting for appointment?

Oh no your poor DH! I think that the sperm that will come out is sperm that was made 3 months ago so it should be fine, however being ill can affect the count, I just don't know if that is sperm that is yet to be made (and so will have an affect in roughly 3 months time) or if that is the current sperm that's waiting to come out that can be killed off. Hope that makes some kind of sense!x


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks st I know what you mean, I'm not sure if there still ringing me tomorrow but I'm gunna ring them if they don't, and see what they say, I'm gunna google the sperm thing in a bit lol xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh no Stacey. Did you manage to get through to the clinic?

Princess glad you had fun at scarefest. Hope your DH is on the mend. I thought the fever affected the sperm that would appear in three months rather than now. Definitely a question for the clinic though.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Sorry for no personals.

Glad its not just me wanting to jump dh every minute! haha.

Well i am going to test in the morning and i am crapping myself! if i get a bfn should i still have hope for OTD or would it be a definite result at 11dp2dt? i am so scared but on the other hand cant wait for otd! its a nightmare. I am not feeling any signs that im pregnant so really dont know what to think xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

I don't know AQ but the timings I read said an immediate BFP should be seen at 11dp3dt so there is a chance you could get a negative and then a positive a couple of days later I think. Are you going to use a frer with fmu? Good luck!


----------



## Traskey

I would imagine it would be fairly conclusive by day 13 AQ, but I don't know for sure. Maybe a tiny chance of getting a negative after. 

Stacey, hope you make it to the clinic.

ST, good luck with your house move.

Lou/Hope, hang in there, not too long for you to wait now. 

:hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck AQ, if bfn tommorrow it can defo turn into bfp for otd! My clinic consider otd as final. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Doodar

AQ Good luck for testing tomorrow. Fingers crossed for BFP but like the other have said dont lose heart if BFN it may just be too early. :thumbup:

4ever wow sounds like you got it bad. Hope you manage to get through to the clinic :thumbup:

Princess when is DH SA? if its soon, like the others said it takes 3 months for sperm production to come through, so what comes through now would have been made 3 months ago. We worry about every little thing dont we :hugs:

Hope I've just stuck to original time so as not confuse things. You have an hour to play with anyway so It works out ok :thumbup:

Lou how you feeling? :hugs:

Kelly good luck for scan tomorrow, cant wait for update :thumbup:

Trask and ST lovely to hear from you both :thumbup:

AFM I feel awful for posting my scan piccie on here now. It must be so hard for those of you struggling at the moment. I just didnt think sorry :hugs: I got carried away with myself.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Hello ladies! I had my transfer today!! Just one beautiful embie! They said it was great quality and that we had 2 frosties :) My blood test to confirm pregnancy is November 8th :) 

So when did u ladies first experience symptoms of pregnancy after a transfer?? I wanna know what to look for!!


----------



## Kelly9

To save anyone unecessary hardship I'll post my scan pic in my journal but I'll let you know when I do. My journal link is in my siggy. I am excited I just want tomorrow to be here already. Skyler and I were at a birthday party all day so were both wiped will check in tomorrow though for your test results aq! Good luck!!!


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> To save anyone unecessary hardship I'll post my scan pic in my journal but I'll let you know when I do. My journal link is in my siggy. I am excited I just want tomorrow to be here already. Skyler and I were at a birthday party all day so were both wiped will check in tomorrow though for your test results aq! Good luck!!!

Oh no kelly I feel like I've spoilt it for you now!! Sheesh :dohh: me and my big mouth. I should have kept it shut. God I feel awful now :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Pet- Welcome to the nightmare that is the 2ww! if u are having progesterone then i would say dont look for symptoms too much as they give u pregnancy/af symptoms and mess with your mind! believe me. lol. Congrats on being pupo x

Doodar- After all u have been thru to get pregnant with this lil miracle it was a pleasure to see your scan pic so stop worrying x

Hi to Trask, Tinks, ST, Rosa, Zowiey and gang x

Has anyone heard from Chris? x

AFM- I am having sharp pains in my right ovary like a knife! had the same this morning and was in agony for a hr! so im off to bed and im sooo scared about testing in the morning! praying for a positive but know it maybe too early xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar you didn't ruin it for me, just made me aware of others feelings!


----------



## ~Hope~

Well I'm still stuck on Bristish Summer Time :lol:

First things thought of when I woke up was you AQ and your test, I said a little wish for you :dust:

Kelly you were next in my thoughts for your scan today :dust:

Doodar good news about that hour, I did 8am and then went back to 8.30 last night so I wiggled it a bit to stay on my 8.30 schedule. 

Interesting thoughts on scans and whether we should post them here. Now I know at I haven't been through some of the heartbreaking experiences that others in our group have but personally... I love to hear about the success stories. It gives me hope and right now I need that. If we stop sharing scans does that mean we stop sharing BFP announcements too? I love this little group and I am so glad I found it, and I really want us to be here for each other for the highs and the lows. Like I say just my opinion. 

Pet :wohoo: you're PuPO! I agree with AQ don't look for symptoms it drives you nuts. 

And now my mind has gone blank so :flower: to you all :flower:

Afm I've started to think about testing which really isn't good. Think this week might be harder than last week! Yesterday I was having a weird stabbing pain on and off through the day. Is it really possible to feel implantation?


----------



## Doodar

Hope, that's what I was thinking, it gives others hope and also for those about to start on this journey who search and search for answers it's nice for them to hear positive stories. I guess if everyone stopped posting happy news it wouldn't give much hope to anyone, and eventually someone will be left behind with no-one to celebrate their good news with. I know even after after I had both my mc's and my bfn I still wanted to know how the other girls were getting on and was more than happy to share in their good news and scan piccies. We need to keep the pma up somehow! So Kelly if others aren't offended then please post your scan piccies we want to see your little bean/s I'm so excited for you :happydance: think I just opened a whole can of worms that didn't need to be opened :dohh:Sorry ladies just ignore my previous posts. 

Pet hunny so sorry I missed your post, :happydance: congratulating on being pupo this is where the fun begins. Hope you have lots of stuff planned to keep you sane.

AQ how you doin?


----------



## loopylew2

Doodar scan pic is lovely and as Hope says we love to see positive outcomes it always puts a smile on my face...

Kelly looking forward to seeing your bean/beans good luck...

AQ good luck testing, i have my fingers crossed for you

Pet congratulations on being PUPO and as the other ladies said, if your on progesterone it will give you a thousand and one symptoms so theres really no use in trying to symptom spot..... It will drive you crackers...

lou


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacey! How are you hon? Did you make it to the clinic? Did you trigger? Hope youre safe. 

Chris good luck for your scan. Can't wait to see how many babies are in there!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls

just dropping in to say 

pet - congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

kelly - good luck with your scan today :hugs:

i agree with hope i love seeing the success stories, even in the success stories forum there arent actually many that are just from ivf, you hear about ones that got a bfp the cycle before their ivf cycle so i wanna hear from tha girls ive been stalking through their cycles :haha:

afm - no updates, still no af, REALLY bad cramps today so rather then ringing clinic today im just gunna wait till tomorrow then do it, got dh off work ill today so babysitting him :haha:
hope everyones okaii

:flow:


----------



## Traskey

I like reading the success stories, so i'm not worried about seeing scans! It's good to know that things work out.

AQ, hoping you got a bfp this morning.

Kelly, good luck with the scan today. 

Pet, congrats on PUPO

:hug: for everyone

AFM, still no ovulation this cycle and it's much later than usual so expect the hormones are still running around in there!


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten hope your hubby recovers soon. Mine is home sick today too, we're hoping it's not recurrent kidney stones!

T wonder if the drugs messed up your cycle this month? Are you usually regular?


----------



## africaqueen

:bfn::nope: I will test again up till OTD now and pray we have a late implanter but highly doubtful at this stage. Sorry no personals. I am worn out today with emotions xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yep, my cycles are 28 or 29 days every time. I'm blaming the drugs still being in there or just messing it all up. Wish it'd hurry up so I can move onto round 2!


----------



## Traskey

AQ :hug: for you and hubby. You must be feeling devastated right now and a whirlwind of emotions.


----------



## Kelly9

AQ, :hugs: I hope it's just a late implanter! We need some more bfp magic in this thread!

Scan went lovely today ladies, I have ONE snuggled up little baby growing inside me (mostly relieved it's just one!) I've nicknamed "her" Dot. I feel at this point that it's a girl so I'm going to go with it. I was 100% certain my first was a boy and he was! Heart beat was going at 162 or 168 (can't remember) and Dot was measuring perfectly! I did not get a pic cause they were going to vharge 20 bucks and for one shot of a blob I figured it would be better to pay at the nuchal scan at 11-12 weeks for a ton of pics so will post one then I promise.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly :dance: for Dot!

Traskey. Hope AF comes soon so you can start your next cycle. 

AQ honey. It's still early hang in there girl :hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all--

AQ--hang in there. It's not a precise science, remember...hours can change results.

As for me...I hopped in my car and drove to the clinic. After getting on the highway, it wasn't too bad, though there were big trees down all up and down the road. When I got to the clinic, they had no power--working on a generator. It took a while, because they had to wait to do the ultrasound (too much power if they tried to do multiples at once, I guess). Also, they had to write everything by hand rather than letting the computer update itself.

Anyway, the news is good...about 8 follies getting big enough to transfer, so I had my trigger last night. I also had a house full of colleagues and a few parents of a student who all have no power, so it was kind of funny sneaking around with DH to get the shot done at 8 on the dot :)

Retrieval is tomorrow at 9 am. I'll have more colleagues crashing here tonight (power won't be restored for many until the end of the week--yikes!), so I will be quiet on here. If there is no school tomorrow (cancelled today!) I'll have a house full when I return...a bit weird, but whatever.

Here's to healthy embries--send me some love around 9 tomorrow morning! xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck stacey!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx

AQ-just want to echo what stacey said-time can change the result and today was not your otd!!! still time hunny, still time!!!! :hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great news 4everyoung!


----------



## rosababy

I don't mind seeing the scan pics either. Gives me hope.

AQ, I'm so sorry about the bfn. :hugs: It is very possible that it's just too early though. hang in there.

Afm, I made an appointment for an acupuncturist today! I see him next week...he's affiliated with my RE, so he does fertility stuff. I'm excited! :dance:


----------



## princess_1991

4ever - glad to hear you got there and back in one piece! goodluck!! :hugs:

AQ - I'm so sorry to hear that, hopefully you just had a late implanter :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Afm - still no af :cry: think I've caught DHs cold too so feeling very down and emotional, I was reading through the success stories thread earlier and Its got me absolutely petrified, the girls on there have been not drinking and detoxing for 6+ months and I can barely remember to take my vitamins everyday :cry: so sorry girls I'm having a bit of a pity party, im now Onto a 39 day cycle and I'm scared there's a cyst, I just didn't want anything else getting in the way of us starting but now there is and I'm absolutely gutted!! :cry:
Sorry to put everyone on a downer

:flow:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hang in there Princess--This waiting game is brutal. I hope things work out for you. Feel better! xx



princess_1991 said:


> 4ever - glad to hear you got there and back in one piece! goodluck!! :hugs:
> 
> AQ - I'm so sorry to hear that, hopefully you just had a late implanter :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Afm - still no af :cry: think I've caught DHs cold too so feeling very down and emotional, I was reading through the success stories thread earlier and Its got me absolutely petrified, the girls on there have been not drinking and detoxing for 6+ months and I can barely remember to take my vitamins everyday :cry: so sorry girls I'm having a bit of a pity party, im now Onto a 39 day cycle and I'm scared there's a cyst, I just didn't want anything else getting in the way of us starting but now there is and I'm absolutely gutted!! :cry:
> Sorry to put everyone on a downer
> 
> :flow:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for pma girls x

Kelly- Yay to dot being all fine and snuggly x

4ever- Good luck for EC tomorrow and hope u get lots of healthy eggs x

Princess- Hope u feel better soon x

Rosa- I am glad u are thinking positive with the accu appt and it will help calm you. I am deffo going to be doing it next cycle if this one has not worked x

Hi to ST, trask, tinks, zowiey, chris, hope and all the gang x

AFM- I wiped earlier and had a little brown blood but all clear now altho i have mild cramps and feel a bit sick. I know its too late for implantation so im thinking the witch maybe lurking seeing as its Halloween... i pray not xxx


----------



## Kelly9

AQ I am so hoping its not the witch! What a cruel halloween trick. 

Princess it's normal to stress and worry but the more you obsess over it the longer it might take AF to show. I'd pee on another HPT in a few days just to make sure. Maybe do something super relaxing to.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Hello beautiful ladies! :) 
I totally agree with not looking too much into symptoms...my boobs are the most sensitive they have ever been! Dang progesterone! I have had cramping as of yesterday and today as well. My nurse informed me that it was completely normal as my uterus isn't used to having something in it! Haha Hopefully, my little embie is getting comfy in there! The nurse also told me not to do ANY store bought pregnancy tests as the hCG level is way too light to detect in them. So I guess I just need to wait until the 8th to find out!

How is everyone doing? 

AQ like I mentioned above, those tests don't detect the hCG when you are still in early pregnancy, so keep hope my dear!!!

ST, Doodar, Traskey, Kelly, Hope, Lou...I'm thinking about you all!!! Sorry if I missed anyone...under stress!! Haha :)


----------



## Kelly9

^ pet, how many dpo will you be for OTD? What she said is BS! I got a positive on a frer at 9dpo and on and also on my ic's though on the ic's they were super faint.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Kelly9 said:


> ^ pet, how many dpo will you be for OTD? What she said is BS! I got a positive on a frer at 9dpo and on and also on my ic's though on the ic's they were super faint.

Really??? I will be I don't know what dpo means? It will be 9 days past transfer. What are ic's?


----------



## ~Hope~

Pet dpo is days past ovulation, or in our case days past collection. So if you were a blast then 9 days past transfer would be 14dpo but using Kelly got a BFP 5 days before that with a store bought frer. (wish I hadn't just worked that out as I'm 11dpo today!)

Kelly. How you feeling honey? Any more ms?

Kirsten. I really hope you don't have a cyst, can the clinic check with an ultrasound?

Stacey. Tons of luck winging it's way across the ocean to you today sweetie :dust:

AQ. I refuse to give up hope. Surely implantation spotting can take a little while to arrive on the outside and cramping could just be the embie getting settled. Can you stay away from the pee sticks until OTD?

Rosa. Acupuncture sounds like an excellent plan. Something to help you feel in control and more relaxed. Hope it works out for you. 

Mind blank. So hello to the rest of the gang!

Afm had a tearful breakdown last night for no apparent reason though while I was crying my brain was whispering what if it doesn't work? I refuse to listen to it. I need to stay positive. I can't believe there is still 5 days until OTD and I wish I were brave enough to test early but I just can't do it. :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

i tested again and got a bfn clear as anything and then i went the toilet and af had started :-( :-( bit of brown blood and a few little clots so dh and i are devastated and have been crying together all morning. I know it would of been very lucky to get pregnant 1st cycle but i prayed with all my heart that we would be blessed as we longed for some joy after all the heartbreak. I am utterly heartbroken today xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh AQ honey I am so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Oh AQ i am so very sorry..:hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

AQ--Thinking of you xx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ - I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Hope - they'll give me an ultrasound but if there is one there theyll only refer me back to my hospital until it's gone then start treatment again, last time it set me back 3 months :cry:

Sorry girls I really can't think who else posted, 

I'm so bunged up nd feel terrible, DH is off work again today, gunna ring nhs direct cuz although he's on antibiotics he just seems to be getting worse :shrug: 
But on a brighter note af turned up :happydance: sorry about being miserable last night, I was just over emotional and with my nan going in for her operation today it was just the straw that broke the camels back, today seems like a better day :thumbup: 

Just waiting to hear how nana is and sort hubby out nd I'll be loads happier lol

:flow:


----------



## ~Hope~

:wohoo: for AF finally showing up Kirsten. Hope that means no cyst. Sorry you feel crappy with your cold though. Definitely call about your DH if the antibiotics aren't working. Hope everything goes ok for nana.


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks hope, now af has shown I'm hoping that means the cysts gone cuz they only last about a cycle or 2, think I'm gunna bump DH off before today's out :haha: he's driving me potty, got me running round after him, you'd think he was the only one Ill :rofl: I hope he's prepared for when I'm on bed rest, he ain't gunna know what hit him :rofl:

Still waitin to hear about nana, she was second in the list so think she'll be in surgery about now :flow:


----------



## Doodar

AQ I'm sending you huge hugs my lovely :hugs: I'm still holding out a bit of hope for you though. It could well be a late implanter, look at me I had bleeding, still do. I'm sending some extra sticky vibes :hugs:

Hope it's awful when the emotions start for no reason, it's crazy how we can't control them. Do you think you will cave and test early?

Pets I've never heard of anyone say that hcg will be too light to pick up on a store bought test I wonder why they would say that to you. Will you not be testing yourself?

Kelly WOOHOO!! :happydance: for DOT I'm so happy for you :hugs: bit of a letdown on the piccie though, can't believe they wanted to charge you, thats just outragous!

Rosa yay! for acu :happydance:

Princess Woohoo! for AF :happydance: bet its a huge relief. Hope you and hubby are both feeling better soon :hugs:

Who have I missed? I know I've missed someone. Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies.

AFM eventful day again yesterday, started with the brown discharge again quite heavy at first, 2 quite big gushe,s it's tapering off again now. It's such a worry! I just wish it would stop. This little bean is certainly keeping me on my toes. I phoned clinic in a panic just because of the sheer amount of it, again they told me to rest and they are going to re scan me this Thurs. When will the worry ever end!! I am so scared!!


----------



## loopylew2

Doodar take it easy girl, get back in bed!! ... be nice to see bean again so soon though..

Hi to all the ladies i know ive been absent recently but i found it easier to not post when feeling blue...

i hope everyone else is well...

lou


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

Had my transfer this morning. The center is running on generators, but all of the operating equipment was fully functional (even if they were lacking in heat!). They got 7 follies, all from one ovary. Lefty took the month off  At any rate, happy with 7. I only need 2 good ones!

Home now, drinking Gatorade & eating protein :) I will have either a 2 or 3 day transfer, so either Thursday or Friday, 

Thanks for listening!
Stacy


----------



## loopylew2

Princess glad AF turned up.. hope you manage to find time to relax yourself though... 

lou


----------



## loopylew2

Well done 4ever on your lucky number 7... take it easy now... xx

lou


----------



## 4everyoung

Hang in there Doodar--the body does crazy things when a baby invasion is happening...take it easy :0)


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacey hurrah for lucky 7. Fx for fertilisation :dust:

Doodar. I can't believe you have more bleeding! Get back to bed and rest up, fx for your scan :dust:

Lou PMA PMA coming your way :dust:


----------



## ~Hope~

A Baby Invasion! Love it :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

yay for 7 eggies 4ever, i really cant believe how quick they got you onto your 2nd cycle!

heard about my nan too, shes fine but im slightly creeped out about it, she had her leg amputated today but they didnt put her to sleep, they just give her an epidural :wacko: i get its safer nd you dont feel anything but the poor bugger heard the sawing :sick: 

anyway ive entertained myself today - been baking banana bread :happydance: i just cant taste or smell it :dohh: :rofl:

hope everyones well :flow:


----------



## Traskey

AQ, so sorry about the bfn. I know you must be feeling awful. Love to you and DH.

Stacey, congratulations on 7 eggies :wohoo:

Hope, hang in there, not long now.

Lou, sorry you've been feeling blue.

Princess, hope you feel better soon. Glad the witch turned up.

Doodar, rest loads, rest loads, rest loads, rest loads :D

Pet, you can poas with store tests. I wouldn't worry about that. 

Hi to ST, Tinks, Zo, Am :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: trask how are you?? :flow:


----------



## Kelly9

AQ my heart goes out to you I am so sorry. I hope the witch at least isn't mean. 

Doordar, what were your beta numbers from scan day or have you not got the results back? Thats good that they'll be scanning you again soon! Maybe you've got a clot up there? They should be able to see that on u/s though. Take it easy.

Pet - what hope said! ic's are internet cheapies as in cheap hpts. I tested at 6 days past 3 day transfer and got the faintest bfp though I would recommend waiting till 8 days past 3 day transfer or 6 days past 5 day which is 11dpo at the earliest, it did my head in seeing such faint lines, I got a nice dark one at 11dpo.

Hope hold out for OTD it sounds like you're not ready to test so I wouldn't.


----------



## princess_1991

Pet - maybe there saying that the hpt won't pick it up to deter you from testing early :shrug: maybe they know how nuts some women go over faint bfps and testing out the trigger :flow:


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- Glad af finally showed for you! get well soon x

4ever- Great news on your ec! hope ur embies are getting jiggy in the lab of love as we speak ;-) rest up x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry not many personals. I am emotionally drained today.

AFM- I am 12dp2dt today, as you know i had(tmi sorry) brown when i wiped this morning and 2 tiny clots, then again brown mucus type stuff when i wiped after that but i have wiped just before and tissue clear as a whistle?! wth? i am thinking its the progesterone messing things up and stopping af from starting fully? it cant be implantation bleed as waaay too late and i got a negative this morning so getting fed up now. xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ :hugs: I think tink had similar issues with her AF from memory. I do keep holding out hope it's a late implanter. 

Kirsten. Poor Nana. She's very brave. How's your cold?

Traskey hello hun, how are you?

Stacey. Will you get a call today?

Kelly I think you're right. I'm going to try and just hold out til Sunday. 

Doodar. Hope you're in bed! 

:wave: to our other gorgeous fall buddies :wave:

Afm just tired. Think it's the progesterone. DH was home I'll yesterday so we put the invention of lying on in the afternoon. It's got Ricky Gervais in. The first 20 minutes were funny, then I have no idea as I slept through the rest :lol:


----------



## Doodar

AQ Thinking about you :hugs:

Princess wow that is just awful waht your poor nana has been through, it doesnt bare thinking about. Poor soul. How is she today? Brave lady :hugs:

Hope you have amazing will power to hold out until OTD I admire ladies that do that :thumbup: dont think I could hold out that long.

4ever congrats on being pupo, bet that was a scary experience having everything running on generators.

Kelly My clinic dont do betas, just hpts and scans. Hopefully they will be able to find the cause of the bleeding tomorrow. Still no sign of MS though it's very worrying. How you doing?


----------



## princess_1991

Doodar - Haven't heard how nana is yet, not sure who's visiting her today (were having to take it in turns there's so many of us) hoping to get my slot some time this week, let's put it this way, I dont think she'll be in as much pain as before they took her leg off, it was horrible to see her in that much pain :nope: 
I'm just hoping she'll ajust well

Hope - cold is driving me crackers!! It's not just one of thoses sniffly one it's the constant sneezing and waking up in the night with dry mouth cuz I can't breathe through my nose :haha: the invention of lying is a good film, not too keen on the end tho :shrug: 

Afm - got DH home I'll again today, I'm quite enjoying spending some proper time with him, even if he is only moaning about being in pain :rofl:

Ooo 1 week and 1 day until our appointment :yipee:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope your nana is much better! 

Doodar I am very pukey and tired all the time. The ms is reassuring but I wish I was one of those who didn't get it. I'm waiting at the lab to get my prenatal screening done and I've been fastig since 8pm last night and it's now 10am! I am so hungry and that is making the ms worse. 

Aq I hope the witch doesn't drag you around to long.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly hope the screening is ok. 

I'm starting to think im getting pre AF cramps. Need to keep the PMA, if any of you girls can send positive thoughts my way for the beans to stay sticky I would really really appreciate it.


----------



## Kelly9

I had af like cramps before I got my bfp both times I was preggers! Unfortunately pregnancy symptoms are much like AF symptoms early on. I'm thinking sticky thoughts for you as much as possible!

Loopylou I know I've asked this before but when is your OTD? I hope all is well with you. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

AF is here in full force:cry: i will call the clinic in the morning and wait for a FU appt. I am very low so i will be taking a break from the boards for a few days.
I wish Lou and Hope all the best with testing xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ, look after yourself these next few days. It's hard I know. Then you'll feel a little better and something will randomly kick you down again. Be strong x

Hope, lots of :dust: for sticky beans! Af and bfp have the same symptoms and the progesterone causes cramps too :( So there is no way of knowing until you poas. 

Princess, 8 days to go :wohoo:

Doodar, hope you are hanging in there. Scan tomorrow right?

Lou :dust: to you,

Tinks, Chris, Pet, Zo, Stacey :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

AQ sending lots of :hugs: your way, you nd DH need time to come to terms with it, in so sad for you and really wanted it to work :hugs: :hugs: 

I know trask I'm soo excited :yipee: Can't believe were finally getting somewhere, the pains I thought was the usual cyst pains have now stopped so I'm hoping af has got rid of it, here's hoping anyway :thumbup:

Hope - Im holding out big hope that this is your time :D I have EVERYTHING crossed for you :hugs:

Kelly, doodar - hope your pregnancies are going well ;)

:flow:


----------



## PetLuvR86

princess_1991 said:


> Pet - maybe there saying that the hpt won't pick it up to deter you from testing early :shrug: maybe they know how nuts some women go over faint bfps and testing out the trigger :flow:

That is very true...I am such an emotional wreck right now. The cramping has stopped and I'm fearing that it failed :cry: How long does it take the embryo to implant itself after transfer??


----------



## princess_1991

Don't quote me on this cuz I'm not 100% but i THINK it's 4 or 5 days depending on what day embie you had :shrug:
I know I've read summat like that somewhere :haha:
Whens your otd? 
Don't fret it's still early days yet :hugs:
:flow:


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks girls I appreciate the pep talk and the vibes :flower:

Pet don't worry the cramps come and go. Just stay positive :dust:


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq honey. Take some time to grieve there's no rush you will be a wonderful mummy and your time will come :dust:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey all--briefly, only one embryo is viable today--she said IF it's still going tomorrow, we'll do a day 2 (which was the original plan). Still, I'm pretty despairing right now. My husband and I have barely spoken since we heard the news. I am usually chatty and optimistic, but I'm feeling sad and wanting to be alone right now and not talk. He's his usual I'm-in-my-mancave-whenever-anything-that-requires-emotions-transpires mode. He feels guilty because he has crap for sperm (sorry-I know that's insensitive), and feels sorry for himself when we aren't able to make it happen. I am always the one who is trying to make him feel better...the thing is, it seems like it's always about his bad feelings, and I would just like to have some of my own right now

Anyway--not as brief as I thought. My xfer is scheduled for tomorrow at 12:40--if it happens, I think I'm going to see about being ordered to bed rest on Friday as well...I need some quiet down time away from teenagers (I work at a hs) and without my husband home with me. Just me and my pets and my bed for 24 hours.

Okay...I'll try to get back to my optimistic self--just feeling sorry for myself & disappointed yet again.


----------



## rosababy

AQ, oh hun. I'm so so sorry. :hugs: I know how you feel, and it's just terrible. Take all the time you need, and remember we are here for you to cry to. :hugs: :hugs:

4everyoung, I'm sorry to hear that things are hard with your dh. :hugs: Try to console him, since I can only imagine how he must feel. I know how you feel, too, though. Hang in there. That one little emby will be the only one you need.



~Hope~ said:


> Kelly hope the screening is ok.
> 
> I'm starting to think im getting pre AF cramps. Need to keep the PMA, if any of you girls can send positive thoughts my way for the beans to stay sticky I would really really appreciate it.

Hang in there. Everyone feels like this towards the end of the cycle. :hugs: It's the darn progesterone! It messes with our emotions! Keep that PMA. Lots of women have af cramps before their bfps. :thumbup:



PetLuvR86 said:


> That is very true...I am such an emotional wreck right now. The cramping has stopped and I'm fearing that it failed :cry: How long does it take the embryo to implant itself after transfer??

I was too. It's the drugs. Hang in there. I felt the same way. How many days past transfer are you? :hugs:


Afm, got my new schedule and retrieval will be the 9th of december. I'm starting acupuncture, doing only menopur but injecting it twice a day wacko:) and on a ton of new supplements. Anyone else think they'll have a cycle lined up with me?


----------



## Kelly9

Thats exciting Rosa! Dec 9th is not far away at all!

4everyoung I pray your one embie does great! I'm so sorry for the bad news you got.


----------



## princess_1991

I'm hoping I will rosa but won't know for definate until the 10th, that's our planning meeting so I'm hoping I'll be starting not long after that, wow tho, you could have a Christmas bfp :happydance: tbh I'm hoping for an Xmas bfp too :haha: 

4ever - I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: all you need is one sticky embie, I'm like you tho, I often spend so much time making DH feel better that I forget about myself, it's like this week we've both been ill but Ive spent so much energy looking after him I'm exhausted! I think sometimes you need time to yourself to think and look after number one, loads of sticky embie :dust: coming your way :hugs:

:hi: hope how are you?? Only 3 days!! I'm so excited for you :happydance:

:hi: pet, lou, doodar, trask, st, hope you are all well :flow:

Afm - not really much to update, 1 week today :happydance: I'm soo nervous 
yet really excited at the same time, I don't think hubbys looking forward to it much, I think he's really nervous about getting his sample :flasher: I keep saying to him things like it's not a big deal and stuff, I hoping to deter him from getting performance anxiety (really couldnt think of the word for it :haha:) plus he's nervous about his numbers, he's never had a sperm test before but he's already got kids so were hoping they'll be alright :thumbup: 

:flow:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten you week will fly by. How are feeling? Able to breathe again yet?

Stacey. It only takes one so I'm sending lots of positive vibes to your little embie. I think a day's bed rest would be good for you. I feel for you and your hubby. It's so hard when you are both suffering and both need looking after :hugs:

Rosa. Hurahh for a plan!

Kelly how did the testing go yesterday?

Afm well woke up feeling tired again. Anyone else feel this tired on the progresterone? I had 9 hours sleep which is usually just perfect for me. Some more cramping this morning, I'm trying to hold out until Saturday but I may have to test tomorrow. This is starting to mess with my head :(


----------



## princess_1991

Hope - breathings getting there still a little stuffy DH has gone back to work today so I can have some me time but got soo much to do! :cry: :haha:
It's only 3 days till your otd so surely any test you do now should be pretty accurate 
Ahaa I'm being a poas pusher :rofl: 
I just think we need a bit of good news on this thread and I hope your gunna give it us :haha:
:flow:


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies...

Princess my OTD is the same as Hope's... 06/11 sunday... I have already POAS a few times and its been a BFN... not holding out any hopes for it to change, have already come to terms with it.. Though im quite sure when its officially confirmed i will be just as upset all over again...

PMA is winging your way Hope....Youve been the most chilled out and relaxed of us all.. dont stop now.... Good luck testing...

Hi to Delly, 4ever, Zowiey, Doodar, Kelly, ST, Traskey Tinks and Pet.....

lou


----------



## loopylew2

AQ i am feeling your pain... Take whatever time you need to feel better, youve had an extremely rough year.... Thinking of you...

Lou


----------



## princess_1991

Oh lou I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: it must be absolutely heartbreaking :hugs: 
Do you have the option of another cycle? :flow:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Lou, I had my fingers tightly crossed for you. There is still time :dust:

Kirsten you pee stick pusher! I think you're right that any result would be accurate, which is why part of me wants to just tear off the plaster and the other part wants to be PUPO just a little while longer.


----------



## Doodar

Lou I'm sorry hun. I'll keep holding out for a late implanter for you. :hugs:

AQ thinking about you :hugs:

I hate that this journey is so god damn hard for us all :hugs::hugs:

Hope Your right sometimes its nice to remain ignorant and still have that bit of hope. I was thinking the same at the time but my willpower got the better of me, had I of got a bfn early on it would have been so much harder to deal with, but then again at the same time it kind of prepares you for the outcome. I don't know, it's hard to know what to do for the best. I guess you have to go with your own gut instinct.

Scan for me today and I'm absolutely pooping myself. I can't stand it. Still have minor bleeding but only when I wipe, got a few cramps going on today though. This whole journey is just one big rollercoaster. Even after the bfp the worry never stops. It's just crazy. It would help if I had some kind of symptoms, just anything would do. It's playing havoc with my mental health.


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar. Fx for your scan today honey :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

hope - im just dying to know if your pregnant :haha: well they do say ignorance is bliss, but i have no patience, tbf if it was me tho id be completely different :haha: i know i wont wanna test but will be testing the morning of otd purely because if it is bad news id rather i prepare myself for them to tell me iykwim :thumbup:

doodar - good luck for your scan, my friend got pregnant when we were 14 and she didnt find out till she was 6 months cuz she was on the pill and kept having her periods, shes now got a 6/7 yo so it is possible to bleed most of the way through your pregnancy but still have a healthy little baba :thumbup:

:flow:


----------



## Doodar

Zipadee is fine! :yipee: although I'm thinking of changing his name to little bugalugs. Scan lady gave him a good talking too, she said "Now listen here Junior, behave yourself and stop causing all this worry for your mum and dad" I said it's gotta be a boy this.:haha:
Can't see any reason for the bleeding, she said some people are just more prone to it, some ladies bleed throughout pregnancy! Great!!!
Zipadee is measuring perfectly for dates and his little heart was beating strongly. As the scan lady said chugging along perfectly
Can breathe a big sigh of relief now. Bleeding has flared up a bit again from the scan probe thingy, but I guess I'm just gonna have to try forget it and put it to the back of my mind. Another scan booked for next Thurs and then they will discharge me back to the good old nhs....hmm looking forward to that.
So just gonna chill for a bit now.....Sigh!! and Breathe!!!


----------



## princess_1991

WOW!! doodar!! that sounds so amazing, and bet mom and dad sounds really wierd for you!
yeah id be skeptical about the nhs too, bit dodgy arent they :haha:

Happy 7 weeks btw :thumbup: 
:flow:


----------



## PetLuvR86

rosababy said:


> AQ, oh hun. I'm so so sorry. :hugs: I know how you feel, and it's just terrible. Take all the time you need, and remember we are here for you to cry to. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 4everyoung, I'm sorry to hear that things are hard with your dh. :hugs: Try to console him, since I can only imagine how he must feel. I know how you feel, too, though. Hang in there. That one little emby will be the only one you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Hope~ said:
> 
> 
> Kelly hope the screening is ok.
> 
> I'm starting to think im getting pre AF cramps. Need to keep the PMA, if any of you girls can send positive thoughts my way for the beans to stay sticky I would really really appreciate it.
> 
> Hang in there. Everyone feels like this towards the end of the cycle. :hugs: It's the darn progesterone! It messes with our emotions! Keep that PMA. Lots of women have af cramps before their bfps. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> That is very true...I am such an emotional wreck right now. The cramping has stopped and I'm fearing that it failed :cry: How long does it take the embryo to implant itself after transfer??Click to expand...
> 
> I was too. It's the drugs. Hang in there. I felt the same way. How many days past transfer are you? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Afm, got my new schedule and retrieval will be the 9th of december. I'm starting acupuncture, doing only menopur but injecting it twice a day wacko:) and on a ton of new supplements. Anyone else think they'll have a cycle lined up with me?Click to expand...

Hello dear! I am 4 days past transfer and all I have been having is cramps and just being emotional and moody...no other symptoms :( I want morning sickness!!!! Haha I have never wanted to be sick so bad just to know I'm carrying our little miracle :) I thought there would be more symptoms?


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar that is amazing news. :dance: I love what the nurse said to you - nearly made me cry...although seems like anything and everything can set me off these days :lol:

Kirsten we don't have to go to the clinic for OTD just poas at home and then call them with the result. 

Pet hang on in there honey.


----------



## Maddie30

Congratulations Doodar. so pleased for you. Were in the two week wait for our 6 week uss now. I dont know whats worst. A lot of cramps still but hey ho not a thing i can do. 

praying for a miracle.

Hope your doing so well. looking forward to hearing good news from you.

Pet its difficult as hope says hang in there. 

AQ still thinking about you loads xxxx


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> AF is here in full force:cry: i will call the clinic in the morning and wait for a FU appt. I am very low so i will be taking a break from the boards for a few days.
> I wish Lou and Hope all the best with testing xxx

Thinking about u hun and wishing u lots of hugs and love!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie I think the 2ww for scan might actually be worse because you can't cheat and do it any sooner :lol: I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that we get to experience that 2ww.


----------



## 4everyoung

AQ, hang in there. 
Doodar--Yippee!
Pet-Waiting is hard

AFM-I had my transfer today, and it went well. I have one follie with 4 cells (the highest they'd expect on a 2 day xfer). They said I can go to work tomorrow, but I'm staying home. I need to just take a little time.

Anyway, that's me. I hope others are experiencing good vibes :0) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar thats amazing! I am so happy and over the moon for you! I say still take it easy! Maybe you have a very sensitive cervix and it's just from that. I am so happy they're watching you with so many scans. Be happy you don't have ms! It stinks. Of all my symptoms its the worst the others are just background noise. I just wanna not feel pukey for a day my poor dh is dying for some "attention" and even cuddles but I am so cranky when nauseated I don't even want him touching me and so things have been tense lately.

Lou I hope you're just testing to early, but if not I am so sorry. Would you be able to do another cycle if needed?


----------



## Traskey

Doodar, that's fantastic news, so pleased for you :hugs:
Chris, Kelly, hope you are keeping well, although Kelly, I wish you had less :sick:
AQ, thinking of you.
Hope, good luck if you decide to test tomorrow!
Pet, 2ww will drive you nuts with symptoms.
Lou, so sorry to see that the poas hasn't been positive so far :hug:
Rosa, I think i'll be about a month behind you.
Princess, did you go straight to the fertility clinic. Poor DH has had to give loads of samples along the way. 
ST, Zo, Tinks thinking of you.

AFM, my advice for post IVF/ICSI cycles, don't use opk or cbfm! They don't work after fertility treatment. My opks are all negative by my temps have shown I have ovulated. Took me days to work this out. Checked the manual and it says not to use them for two months as results won't be right. 

Unfotunately, by the time I realised this i'd already ovulated and missed the fertile window :haha: Oh well, this lttc lark is a minefield sometimes!!


----------



## africaqueen

Just a quickie to say thank you for support x

Doodar- Fab news! glad all is ok x

4ever- Congrats on being pupo. I had a 2dt and our embie was 5 cells so anything between 4-5 is exactly right for a 2dt. Wishing you lots of luck x

AFM- I have had a bad day. Got very emotional calling the clinic to tell them it had not worked... nurse was lovely and said next time we will do better and get more eggs an embies as they will up my meds so we have more of a chance. They will send us a FU appt within a mth. xxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: trask, nope we had investigations at an nhs hospital but theyve only every investigated me, i dont know weather its because dh already has kids but they just never asked him for a sample :shrug: never thought about it before but it is weird :shrug:

afm - probs wont be on tomorrow dh has to go into hospital because all the pain hes been in, turns out hes got a massive abscess on the side of his neck so were off to get that drained, 

hope everyones well :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope your dh feels better! I'm surprised they didn't test or check his sperm to cause mens sperm can change throughout the years. My dh has had so many SA's going into a cup is nothing new for him lol.


----------



## Traskey

Hope, good luck if you test this morning :dust:
AQ, ringing the clinic is really hard isn't it. So glad that they've said they can do better next time but i'm sure you're probably not thinking of that right now :hugs:

T's tip for the day. Don't be suprised if the witch has a mega short cycle after the IVF. Spotting and temp drop below the coverline on day 21. Think witch will be here day 22 :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

I hear that if you need a second cycle of ivf/icsi they basically know how you're going to react to the meds so they can really tailor it to get the best results, I hope this is the case for those of you who will be doing this again.


----------



## Traskey

^^^^ Thanks Kelly! Let's hope so x


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacey :wohoo: you're PUPO girl! I agree you should stay home and just relax. 

AQ. :hugs: I'm so glad that the clinic already has a plan for you. They can adjust your meds to increase your success next cycle. Does the NHS cover you for the next cycle too?

Traskey. What a nightmare wit the fertility monitor not working.. Good news for a short cycle though as it means you can get started again more quickly :dust:

Kirsten. Oh my your poor DH! Hope they manage to sort out that abscess today. Tell him to get used to the cup ;) I have to say that even though we have to sniff and be jabbed and be out to sleep I think our menfolk get the short end of the stick having to perform on demand :lol:

Lou how are you feeling today honey?

Doodar I hope you are resting!

Hello Tink and rosa and Chris and everyone else who I have just forgotten :wave:

To all of you about to embark new cycles or enter the 2ww I want to let you know about circle + bloom. Look them up on google. They have a relaxation programme especially for IVF. I only discovered it after transfer but wish I'd known about it from day 1. It's 60 bucks which sounds a lot but I pay £60 per hypno session in real life so really it's a bargain. And code friend15 gets a 15 percent discount. 

Why am I telling you about this? Because its kept me sane the past few days and I think it was part of our success. 

Shhhh don't tell anyone but I poas and it's a :bfp:

:wohoo: :wohoo:

I can't believe it. I'm completely in shock. And so happy! I'm going to hold out until OTD to use a digi and then call the clinic. Oh my. :) stay sticky my little bean bunnies :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

Omg hope!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: congratulations :thumbup:
Oo I wonderi if it's twins :oneofeach: :haha:
Stick little bean! That's an order ;)

Right this will be my last post today, until maybe tonight depending on if they keep DH in, some idiot told him having an abscess is worse then child birth and since then I've never heard the end of it :dohh: tis massive now tho, sticks out the side of his neck :sick: he's even named it bert :rofl: 
Anywhoo I hope everyone's well :D



Oo 4ever congrats on being PUPO! How did I miss that?! Let's hope you've got one sticky bean in 
there :thumbup:

:flow:


Oo forgot to mention 6 DAYS :wohoo: ;)


----------



## ~Hope~

Hope he doesn't get to attached to Bert :lol: my hubby had a kidney stone a couple of years back that got stuck and he was told kidney stones are worse than childbirth so he's told me I can't complian too much as he's had worse ;)


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Hope i am so happy for you! i had a good feeling for you as you have been so calm right through this cycle and i am sure that helps the embies settle in better. Good luck for using your digi at OTD but im sure u will be fine. Happy and healthy 9mths!
Yes we get a 2nd cycle on nhs and if any frozen we get to have FET for free too. Praying we get 2nd time lucky xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks AQ. So glad your pct lets you have two free goes, we only get one so I'm keeping fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months. 

We just worked out my EDD is two weeks before we're due to go watch the Olympics. Hmm that could be interesting :lol:


----------



## princess_1991

My internets actually working on my phone now :yipee:
DH has gotta stay in hospital :dohh: they've gotta knock him out to get rid of bert :haha: 
What kinda childbirth is it worse then? Back to back, c-sec, vaginal with a 4th degree tear? They don't narrow it down much do they :rofl:

I really just can't believe your pregnant hope :wohoo:
I kinda knew you would be tho :blush:

AQ - hope your okaii :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh dear that's not good, how long will be have to stay in for?


----------



## loopylew2

Hope congratulations you have given this thread some much needed news...

Afm witch got me and shes got the heavy artillery to say im upset is putting it mildly, even though i knew.. to add insult to injury clinic says ive still got to test!! 

oh well.. in answer to your questions about another cycle, this was it for us cant afford to do it again any time soon if at all... we will just celebrate amidst the tears the two little pieces of me and DH that was with us for such a brief time....

take care ladies i will look in on you from time to time...

lou


----------



## africaqueen

I am sorry Lou. Was this going to be you and dh's first child together? stick together and you will get through it. I am feeling a tiny bit more hopeful today and pray that next yr see's me and my hubby as parents xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

~Hope~ said:


> Stacey :wohoo: you're PUPO girl! I agree you should stay home and just relax.
> 
> AQ. :hugs: I'm so glad that the clinic already has a plan for you. They can adjust your meds to increase your success next cycle. Does the NHS cover you for the next cycle too?
> 
> Traskey. What a nightmare wit the fertility monitor not working.. Good news for a short cycle though as it means you can get started again more quickly :dust:
> 
> Kirsten. Oh my your poor DH! Hope they manage to sort out that abscess today. Tell him to get used to the cup ;) I have to say that even though we have to sniff and be jabbed and be out to sleep I think our menfolk get the short end of the stick having to perform on demand :lol:
> 
> Lou how are you feeling today honey?
> 
> Doodar I hope you are resting!
> 
> Hello Tink and rosa and Chris and everyone else who I have just forgotten :wave:
> 
> To all of you about to embark new cycles or enter the 2ww I want to let you know about circle + bloom. Look them up on google. They have a relaxation programme especially for IVF. I only discovered it after transfer but wish I'd known about it from day 1. It's 60 bucks which sounds a lot but I pay £60 per hypno session in real life so really it's a bargain. And code friend15 gets a 15 percent discount.
> 
> Why am I telling you about this? Because its kept me sane the past few days and I think it was part of our success.
> 
> Shhhh don't tell anyone but I poas and it's a :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> I can't believe it. I'm completely in shock. And so happy! I'm going to hold out until OTD to use a digi and then call the clinic. Oh my. :) stay sticky my little bean bunnies :dust:

Congratulations! I totally believe in guided meditation and relaxation. Congrats! :0) oxoxxo


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Lou I am so sorry to read your news today honey. Take care of yourself and DH :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Hope :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :cake: :happydance: That's fantastic news. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Lou, so sorry that the :witch: showed for you. I had to still test on my OTD too. Sending you loads of :hugs: for you and DH. 

AQ, glad you are having a better day today :hugs:

Princess, 6 days :wohoo:


----------



## Maddie30

I am really sorry about your news Lou. It's just not fair. 

Aq and hope I have responded on other page xxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls

Lou - I'm so sorry :hugs: take care of yourself :hugs:

Trask 5 days for you :wohoo: 

Afm - just got home, been to visit DH, bless him he looks so rough, they've left a tube in his neck for the wound to be left open and bert is no more, he'll be in untill atleast Sunday afternoon but he may be in longer depending on if they wanna put another tube in on Sunday, they said if that's the case he'll be in untill thursday but our ivf appointments on Thursday :dohh: 
He's been so brave, he hates hospitals with a passion, I'm in all on my own tonight and hating it, this is the second night I've spent without him in nearly 3 years! (first being our wedding night) :cry: 

I love how lately my updates havent been about ivf :haha: 
I've got nothing to update till next week :thumbup:
Sorry to waffle on about nothing :blush:

Hope everyone's well :flow:


----------



## Doodar

Hope!! :yipee::yipee: I just knew it!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you hunny. Congratulations! Has it sunk in yet? What did hubby say? Oh it's so exciting :happydance:

Lou I am so sorry AF got you hunny. I hate that people have to suffer through this too. I just wish I had a magic wand to make it right for everyone.:hugs:

AQ Glad you are having a little better day, sounding positive for next year hun. You and DH look after each other :thumbup:

Princess wow your poor hubby sounds like he has been through the mill. Poor thing. Hope you dont have to cancel thurs apt hun :hugs: How is your nan now?

:hi: trask not long until your fu apt hun. :thumbup:

Kelly how you holding up? Oh and your Avatar. Soooooo cute!! bless him! Awww

Pet and 4ever how you two pupo ladies doing?

Thanks Maddie! I'd say the 2ww for scan is definately worse than the 2ww to test. When is your scan hun?

AFM not much to report, Still nothing major in terms of symptoms, Just sore boobs and today I feel majorly tired, I fell asleep on the sofa tonight :blush: still no sign of the ms monster!


----------



## princess_1991

Nanas okaii, she's still in hospital but she's comfortable, she's got a lot of physio to do, just wish her nd DH were in the same hospital, would make visiting a whole lot easier :haha: 

Oo yeah hope what did your DH say? Obviously he was excited but how did he react, was he there when you tested? :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

OMG HOPE!!!!!! Thats amazing news! I wonder if you'll be our twin mama. 

Lou I am so sorry :hugs: 

Doodar be thankful you've got no ms, though today was a mostly ms free day for me so heres to hoping.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten glad dh is on the mend. Fx you don't have to change your appt. 

Doodar I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for no ms :lol: make sure you rest up girl. 

Kelly glad you're feeling more human. Love your avatar pic :thumbup:

:wave: Lou, AQ, Traskey, Tink, Chris, rosa and the rest of the gang

Maddie like you I ventured over to the pregnancy forum yesterday. Its so weird to be in with all the 'other' ladies. I want to stay in our IVF bubble where we all understand the special journey we have to take to be mommies. I might just stay right here in this thread with you girls. 

Afm I poas again today just to make sure it was real and the line is stronger so it really must be true! 

DH was there when I tested yesterday (well not during the peeing bit!) he was so happy! He just kept grinning. It was his idea to test yesterday because I was beginning to crack up so he took the morning off work. Bless him he said after I went to bed on thurs night he was nearly sick because he was so nervous his tummy was churning. I think we're both still in shock that after two and a half years we finally managed to make babies :lol:


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks doodar uss is on the 16th of Nov. So nervous. Trying to keep very busy. As hope says I can't cheat with uss haha

Hope it is crazy isn't it. I'll be staying here too. Congratulations on your second sample. It's great the line is getting darker. Which ones are you using? The ones I have here are internet cheapies and.the line never seems to get darker. The cb digital ones say pregnant 1-2 weeks. Going to use the digital again next week and it will hopefully say pregnant 2-3 weeks. I've become totally obsessed with pregnancy testing. This is totally out of character for me. The no symptoms and cramps don't make it easier

Xx


----------



## princess_1991

Just a quick one as I'm off to visit DH in a min, hope I don't blame ya for wanting to stay :haha: tis true tho once you go over your just another pregnant woman, people don't understand the emotional rollercoaster you've been on to get to where they can just decide to be, sorry if that sounds mean but I hope someone kwim, IF we get good news I wanna stay here too :haha: 
Glad your DH is happy tho (why wouldn't he be :dohh: :haha:) infact I'm glad Both of you are happy you deserve it :hugs:

Btw I just noticed your ticker - check you out ;)

Kelly - asif your 8 weeks already, how fast has that gone!!

5 DAYS :wohoo:


----------



## Caseys

Maddie30 said:


> Hope it is crazy isn't it. I'll be staying here too. Congratulations on your second sample. It's great the line is getting darker. Which ones are you using? The ones I have here are internet cheapies and.the line never seems to get darker. The cb digital ones say pregnant 1-2 weeks. Going to use the digital again next week and it will hopefully say pregnant 2-3 weeks. I've become totally obsessed with pregnancy testing. This is totally out of character for me. The no symptoms and cramps don't make it easier
> 
> Xx

Several months ago I started a thread in the Over 35 forum called "Is anyone else pregnant for the first time after IVF?" as I found I just cannot identify with most other pregnant women -a lot of them complain about being pregnant, idiots!! :dohh: Here's the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/670347-anyone-else-pregnant-first-time-after-ivf.html 

Even if you're not old ladies like me, you two are welcome to join as we have several posters that are under 35. Also I can't wait for the others to join once you get your BFPs as well. 

Ok back to lurking, just wanted to toss my "support thread" link into the ring with you all. I am still checking your updates every day, sending positive thoughts up north to Canada and across the pond.


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't need ivf with my first he was a miracle all in his own after being on the Ivf wait list for ever and I still didn't feel right over there just because it was a much harder journey for us. I haven't even ventured into the pregnancy forums yet this time and doubt I will. I'll stay here and post in my journal.


----------



## ~Hope~

Caseys thanks for the invite. I was looking in the pregnancy groups to see if there was an IVF one.. I'm turning 35 in 8 days so I'll be old enough for your thread ;)

Kirsten you crack me up! How's hubby and nana today?

Kelly I didn't realise you had skyler while on the IVF waiting list, how amazing is that!

Maddie I'm with you on the cramps. Isn't it awful how much they feel like AF it's scary! I have to say being at home these past two weeks probably hasn't helped because now I just want to stay here and keep these babies safe for the next 36 weeks :lol:

:wave:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Hope, 

I understand exactly what you mean. We will do anything to protect our miracles. 

Casey thank you very much for invite. Will have a look. I'm 30 next year but it dosent matter, LOL! 

Kelly and princess I agree with you. If you haven't been on this long ttc journey its so hard to understand how hard this is. Well ladies here's to a healthy 9 months xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yup he's my littler miracle, we were told we had less then a 2% chance of conceiving on our own and well what do ya know? We did! We decided to go with ICSI this time cause we didn't want to wait in case it never happened again and we wanted our kids close in age and now we have 8 frozen embies to use for our third.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Doodar said:


> Pet and 4ever how you two pupo ladies doing?

Hello there, I am pretty depressed right now :cry: I took an OTC early response test and it was a :bfn: My transfer day was 10/30 so I wonder if it's still too early and that the hCG just isn't strong enough? I think I am losing any gleam of hope that I had...


----------



## africaqueen

Pet- was it a 3 day transfer or a blast? it was only 6 days ago hun and takes 5-7 days to implant and then a further 2 days for hcg to get into your system so waaaaay too early to be seeing a bfp! keep away from those pee sticks missy! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I agree it could totally be way to early!


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening all! sorry been mia the last few days, work has been very busy and stressy this week-lots of changes going on! and also we moved house today! so having been packing all week and barely even swtiched my laptop on! I have been thinking about you all tho!xx



africaqueen said:


> AF is here in full force:cry: i will call the clinic in the morning and wait for a FU appt. I am very low so i will be taking a break from the boards for a few days.

Hi AQ! I'm so sorry it didn't work, it's more than gutting but there is no good enough word to describe it! I have seen in more recent posts that you have been feeling a bit better about it, and next year! we will both be mummies in 2012.xxx



loopylew2 said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> Princess my OTD is the same as Hope's... 06/11 sunday... I have already POAS a few times and its been a BFN... not holding out any hopes for it to change, have already come to terms with it.. Though im quite sure when its officially confirmed i will be just as upset all over again...
> lou

Lou so sorry hunny! I really hope that if at all posssible and however long it takes you could maybe get the money for another go. xxxx



~Hope~ said:


> Shhhh don't tell anyone but I poas and it's a :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> I can't believe it. I'm completely in shock. And so happy! I'm going to hold out until OTD to use a digi and then call the clinic. Oh my. :) stay sticky my little bean bunnies :dust:

Wahoo Hope! I was just coming on here to wish you look for otd tommorrow and what do I see!!!!!??? a BFP!!! (lol that rhymes!) congratulations! you have brought some much needed good news!x

princess-poor dh, goodness poor thing!!! -Poor you too I hate being home over night without DH! Not long now!!!! 5 days!
mine is on tuesday. xx

Trask-GL for your appt on wednesday. Did AF arrive? I didn't bother with opks after ivf-I gave up on them and temping before ivf as figured no point! In fact don't even know what cycle day im on!!!:shrug:

Stacey-yay to being pupo!!!:happydance: rest!!!!xx

Doodar-so glad scan went well, excellent that you has such a nice lady too!xxx

Rosa-glad you have a date! don't know about me yet.....x

Hello to everyone else, tinks,pet, zowie!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> Pet- was it a 3 day transfer or a blast? it was only 6 days ago hun and takes 5-7 days to implant and then a further 2 days for hcg to get into your system so waaaaay too early to be seeing a bfp! keep away from those pee sticks missy! xxx

AQ-it was a blast....I thought for sure it would be a :bfp: because I have been having cramping and whatnot and my beta test is this Tuesday...hmmm...maybe I just jumped the gun on this one :blush: Thanks for your help ladies!!!


----------



## Maddie30

Pet I think its a little to early. Try again on Mon morning if you can wait that long. Don't give up hope. Goodluck xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry Pet missed your earlier post! I had to wait til 9 days after a blast for my otd (14 days after ER-this is want most clinics say). It's just too early hun! Your beta test sounds early too tbh! how many days post transfer will tuesday be?xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Hi girls just wrote a massive reply and lost it :dohh:

Can't even remember what I said so sorry if I miss anyone!

St - nice to see you back 

Kelly - skylar is so cute and I love his name! Can't believe you had him while on the waiting list, that's proper lucky ;) 

Pet - I agree with these lovely ladies defo think it's too early :thumbup:

Hope - glad I can make ya laugh :haha: DH and nana are fine, there both driving the nurses bonkers, nana and the woman in the bed next to her are constantly in hysterics and DH is being his usual cheeky self ;)

Afm - again nothing to update :haha:
Today I went to visit DH so been up the hospital all day, had sils firework display to go to and hubby was feeling left put so we broke him out of hospital, the nurses only thought he had gone down to the cafe :haha: 
So we went, watched the fireworks, had a curry and got DH back before they'd even noticed he had gone, however they might be slightly curious as to how he managed to go to the cafe and come back smelling of smoke and fireworks :rofl: 

So now I'm at home on my own, just me and my maxiee boy

Heres us :haha: My boys a poser!!


----------



## PetLuvR86

schoolteacher said:


> Sorry Pet missed your earlier post! I had to wait til 9 days after a blast for my otd (14 days after ER-this is want most clinics say). It's just too early hun! Your beta test sounds early too tbh! how many days post transfer will tuesday be?xxx

My beta test will be 9 days after my transfer and 14 days past my ER so the test would be right around normal time then :) guess I better give it some time then! :)


----------



## PetLuvR86

Okay ladies I need ur help...I had a little bit of cramping and decided to go to the bathroom, when I wiped there was a little bit of pinkish/brownish blood on the toilet paper...does this sound like implantation bleeding?!? Because it's too early for AF!! I'm so excited!


----------



## ~Hope~

Pet step away from the pee sticks. It's too early to test. Your beta will pick up hcg before a pee stick will. Fx the spotting is implantation bleeding. Just stay relaxed and think positive thoughts. :dust:

Kirsten only you could break your hubby out of hospital :lol: cute pup :)

St house move sounds exciting, but very stressful too!

:wave: to the rest of the gang :wave:

Afm
Well today is OTD so I thought I'd whip out the cb digi. Looks like the one I have in the drawer is a little old as it has a sell by date of 11/11 but I figured must be the end of the month right so I used it... Little egg timer came up... Waited 3 minutes... Then nothing! Screen went blank!

Of course the sensible part of me says that it's just too old... But the nervous part pulled out a frer still two pink lines. 

Will pick up another digi at ASDA today as I really want to see the numbers, and maybe email cb and ask why the test stopped working before the end of the month... Who knows... They might send me another one to feed my new poas addiction :lol:

We're going to meet my parents for lunch today so we can tell the the good news. We're only telling them at this stage because they know about the IVF. We'll tell DHs parents after the 7week scan. 

Have a lovely Sunday all :flower:


----------



## Maddie30

Have a lovely lunch hope. Your parents are going to be so excited. I would email/ call cb too.

Atm I've just tested this morning on a Tesco one and there is a line but no where as strong as the control line. I did a superdrug one yesterday and the lines were pretty similar. I am quite anxious now and hoping everything ok. You hear of so many stories where women get faint lines and it does not turn out good. By the way what is a frer?? I feel like giving myself a good shake as I don't like feeling like this. I've gone from super laid back to super anxious

Hi to all the other ladies. Did this happen with any of you??

Have a good day xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

africaqueen said:


> Pet- was it a 3 day transfer or a blast? it was only 6 days ago hun and takes 5-7 days to implant and then a further 2 days for hcg to get into your system so waaaaay too early to be seeing a bfp! keep away from those pee sticks missy! xxx

This is not strictly true. Ive added a day by day forecast of the progress of a blast embie. Its not carved in stone of course but its pretty accurate allowing for a day either way. I hope this helps and good luck on further testing Pet. P.s i only got a bfp on a digi at 7dp3dt (10dpo) but ive seen people get bfps a few days later! 

0dpt...Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt...Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt...Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt...Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt...Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt...Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops


----------



## princess_1991

~Hope~ said:


> Kirsten only you could break your hubby out of hospital :lol:
> 
> :

Well when you put it like that I just sound plain wierd :rofl: 
Think DH Is cumming home today :wohoo:


----------



## africaqueen

PetLuvR86 said:


> Okay ladies I need ur help...I had a little bit of cramping and decided to go to the bathroom, when I wiped there was a little bit of pinkish/brownish blood on the toilet paper...does this sound like implantation bleeding?!? Because it's too early for AF!! I'm so excited!

Pet- There are many causes for spotting, possible implantation but only 1 in 4 women experience that so not as common as you would think, could be the progeseterone as it was irritate the cervix, could be(praying not) start of af as IVF messes up some womens cycles and they can bleed early as my friend got full af 7 days early on this cycle. So lots of possibilites so best to wait for your beta otherwise u will drive yourself mad like i did and ultimately, what will be will be :winkwink: Good luck hunni. Not long now! xxx


----------



## PetLuvR86

Thanks Hope, ST, AQ and Sammy! I am thinking it was implantation bleeding because I haven't bled since then so it can't be AF. Also, I never get AF unless I take medications to induce it so the moment I stop my progesterone is one AF will arrive. I never thought this would be a difficult time for me but the waiting sure drives you bonkers!!! 

Hope-good luck today at lunch! How exciting!

Hello to all the other ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## Doodar

Oh Sammy :hi: how the devil are ya? I often think about you and wonder how your getting on. How are things? have you started another cycle?

Hope, hope you enjoyed your lunch hun, wish I could have been a fly on the wall when you told your parents. How did they react? I bet tears of joy all round. Bummer about the digi. I had a dodgy one last year and I phoned the helpline and they sent me two new ones in the post :thumbup: I agree first tri is a bit scary and bonkers. I did venture over for a peek but havent posted over there.:wacko:

Pet hunny I know its hard but try keep the pma up. I've read stories of ladies who dont get there bfp until otd so it is still possible :hugs:

Caseys I saw the thread over in first tri, but even though this my first pregnancy through ivf, it isnt my first pregnancy over all so I didn't venture in. I am over 35 though :thumbup::haha:

St it's lovely that your still popping by hunny, it's nice to hear from you :hugs:

Princess how's hubby today, can't believe you smuggled him out of hospital :haha: what are you like. We'll be seeing you on crime watch next week. Wife steals hubby from hospital :haha:

AQ Sounds like your getting stronger :hugs:

Maddie the tests drive you bonkers. I dont trust the cheapies, they never show a really dark line, frer were always the best for me and digi's :thumbup:

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies :hugs:

Nothing to report this end other than major tiredness and my boobs are killing me :happydance:. Counting down the days to next scan on Thurs :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Sammy2009 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Pet- was it a 3 day transfer or a blast? it was only 6 days ago hun and takes 5-7 days to implant and then a further 2 days for hcg to get into your system so waaaaay too early to be seeing a bfp! keep away from those pee sticks missy! xxx
> 
> This is not strictly true. Ive added a day by day forecast of the progress of a blast embie. Its not carved in stone of course but its pretty accurate allowing for a day either way. I hope this helps and good luck on further testing Pet. P.s i only got a bfp on a digi at 7dp3dt (10dpo) but ive seen people get bfps a few days later!
> 
> 0dpt...Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 1dpt...Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt...Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt...Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt...Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt...Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus developsClick to expand...

Well i was only trying to give Pet some pma so im sorry if my response was not accurate...seems im pretty useless lately.


----------



## PetLuvR86

africaqueen said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Pet- was it a 3 day transfer or a blast? it was only 6 days ago hun and takes 5-7 days to implant and then a further 2 days for hcg to get into your system so waaaaay too early to be seeing a bfp! keep away from those pee sticks missy! xxx
> 
> This is not strictly true. Ive added a day by day forecast of the progress of a blast embie. Its not carved in stone of course but its pretty accurate allowing for a day either way. I hope this helps and good luck on further testing Pet. P.s i only got a bfp on a digi at 7dp3dt (10dpo) but ive seen people get bfps a few days later!
> 
> 0dpt...Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 1dpt...Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt...Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt...Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt...Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt...Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus developsClick to expand...
> 
> Well i was only trying to give Pet some pma so im sorry if my response was not accurate...seems im pretty useless lately.Click to expand...

AQ you gave me wonderful advice so don't worry you are NOT useless!! Thanks for keeping my PMA going!! :hug:

AFM- had a teeny bit of spotting again...this is so confusing!!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ you are not useless so please don't think that :hugs:

Pet :dust: that it's implantation 

Maddie a frer is a First Response. I'd stop testing if I were you as the line will vary depending on how dilute your urine is. (ahem says the girl who has now peed on 4 sticks in 3 days!)

Hello to the rest of my lovely girls :wave:

Well we shared the good news with parents and it was all very subdued excitement, which is good because I have to remember we're only 4 weeks in!

Have to call the clinic in the am for our scan date, after then I will feel much happier :dust:


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Doodar and hope. No more testing until prob mid week. Haha. 

Thank you for reassurance. Aww hope how exciting telling your parents. its just the best feeling ever. Im going to wait until after uss which is booked for the 16th so nervous. By his grace it will all be ok. Will keep you all posted.

Good luck hope with your uss date. 

Pet hang in there. 

Hello everyone else, hope your all well and blessed xxx


----------



## Maddie30

ps hope i thought a frer was first response i just wasnt sure....Silly me. You can tell im still getting use to these forums. :winkwink:


----------



## Traskey

Hey everyone, how are we all doing?

Princess, how funny that you bumped your OH out of hospital to celebrate firework night :haha: 

Casseys, thanks for the link to the pregnant after ivf thread. If I ever get lucky I will be very happy to join you over there. 

I've now had my second :witch: after the failed ICSI. She showed up on day 20 as spotting and got going on day 21. Mega short cycle! I'm hoping though that we can now start down regging on day 21 of this cycle. Would fit in for work with scans after school's closed for Christmas. Appointment with the FS on Wednesday to find out if we can and what went wrong, if anything apart from implantation, this time. 

:hugs: for everyone still lurking in here. Nice to see you all.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Traskey said:


> Hey everyone, how are we all doing?
> 
> Princess, how funny that you bumped your OH out of hospital to celebrate firework night :haha:
> 
> Casseys, thanks for the link to the pregnant after ivf thread. If I ever get lucky I will be very happy to join you over there.
> 
> I've now had my second :witch: after the failed ICSI. She showed up on day 20 as spotting and got going on day 21. Mega short cycle! I'm hoping though that we can now start down regging on day 21 of this cycle. Would fit in for work with scans after school's closed for Christmas. Appointment with the FS on Wednesday to find out if we can and what went wrong, if anything apart from implantation, this time.
> 
> :hugs: for everyone still lurking in here. Nice to see you all.

Good luck Traskey!!! Sending lots of :hugs: and :dust: to you!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

AQ--I was nodding as I was reading your post. I got bleeding from the progesterone and had the implantation blues when I found out that's what it was last time. I think it's important to be optimistic and not to read too much into any of the signs. It's sort of a cruel joke that all of the symptoms for pregnancy mimic the symptoms for getting AF, with the exception of her ugly arrival :0) Anyway--no need to censor what you've said. I definitely get it! :) hang in there.


----------



## Traskey

Pet, when are you testing again?


----------



## princess_1991

helloo lovely ladies!!

cant actually remember what i was gunna write now :haha: 

hope - glad to hear you had a good lunch with your parents, bet their super excited!!

:hi: trask how are you??

4ever - whens your otd?? 

pet - PMA!! keep your chin up chuck!!

sorry if ive missed anyone but :hi: to you all anyway

afm - dh is out of hospital and taking it easy, also....

4 DAYS!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Traskey said:


> Pet, when are you testing again?

Hey Traskey-my first blood test is this Tuesday which will be 14dpo...I have been spotting on and off since yesterday...praying it's implantation bleeding!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Traskey--I am sorry to hear about AF, but at least she was brief. I am, too, a teacher, and I've been thinking that my next cycle may fall over December break, which would be so very nice! Good luck to you! :0)

Princess--My otd is November 15th...9 days away!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi all! I've read pages and don't remember much... but I'll try!

Traskey - YAY!!!!!!
Pet good luck for OTD! Fingers crossed.
AQ - you're not useless so don't ever think that! 
Hope still so excited for you telling your family! 
4ever - are you testing soon? 
Princess - 3 more days!!!!!
Kirsten yay for everyone being on the mend.
Doorar, tinks, zowie and everyone else hi!

Me: still pukey but I think it's getting better...maybe?! I just heard Dot's heartbeat on my doppler! :cloud9: nothing could have ended my day better.


----------



## ~Hope~

Yay for heartbeats! Kelly you are so lucky to have a Doppler. 

T good luck for Wednesday, hopefully they have answers and can adjust your meds, and fx you can start on cd21. 

Pet good luck for your test tomorrow :dust:

Stacey :dust: that you will not be needed another cycle!

:wave: to all my lovely girlies :wave:

Afm got to call the clinic today for a scan date! Also supposed to be first day back at work... Just waiting to see if DH is well enough to go in, if not I'm going to work from home because I don't want to carry my laptop :lol: not sure I'll make a whole day. Yesterday's excursion wiped me out, I was a zombie by 6pm and managed to stay up until just gone 8 then went to bed and slept until 7!

Not liking the look of the weather report, might need to go find my winter coat!

Have a happy Monday all :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Stacey, fingers crossed you won't need another cycle as you'll get your bfp this time. 8 days to go :wohoo: 

Pet, :dust: for Tuesday!

Hope, I hear the tiredness is a biggie when newly pregnant. Hope you don't have to go in. 

Kelly, how amazing you got to hear the heartbeat.

Morning and :hug: for everyone else. St, Rosa, Tinks, Doodar, Chris, Am, Zowiey. Hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## fnjightu

i just wanted to pop by to say good luck lovely ladies x


----------



## Maddie30

Morning ladies, 

Have a happy monday, hope your all well.

Kelly fab that you got to listen to heartbeat.
Hope good luck with uss date.
Pet keep your head up
Thanks traskey
Good luck Stacey
AQ you are not hopeless, thinkin of you and hubby.

Take care lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Delly

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update from me, now 3 days into the 2WW with two embies 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell forgot to ask for the grades. We had 22 eggs 8 fertilised and only 6 made it to 2nd day. Not sure if those cells are good ones or not it was a 3 day transfer this time. Not holding out for a BFP this time but they have given me extra lupon support in tablet form my AF is due on the 13th exactly as before. If this doesnt work out this time we will wait until next march before we try our last attempt. My MI kindly paid for this treatment but i feel exactly nothing like i did before so no PMA from me i need to protect myself for the hurt that i felt last time.

Hope all your ladies are good. 

much love to you all 

Delly xx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope - :wohoo: for scan date!!

4ever - not long now then, seems like there's a lot of teachers on this thread :haha:

Kelly - :yipee: fir hearing LOs heartbeat! I remember hearing my cousins los heartbeat, it was so magical and it wasn't even my baby :haha:

Delly - I've everything crossed hoping this works out for you! :hugs:

:hi: to anyone I've missed!!

Afm - DH has gone back to work today, so after being so busy this weekend that I've barely thought about anything, now I've been left alone with my thoughts I'm an absolute wreck! I'm about 25% excited to burst that were getting somewhere but 75% absolutely petrified summats gunna go wrong, I still think I have a cyst, I'm worried about DHs sperm count, I'm worried that this messed up cycle is gunna mess everything up, I'm so scared about everything! And that's even before I think about success percentages and all that stuff! 

So yeah 3 days.:sad1:


----------



## Maddie30

Delly,

its very easier said than done but try to remain positive. I really believe that it does help. i have just come out of the 2ww with a good result and that was with one embryo following a three day transfer. the 2ww for uss seems to be the hardest. I also felt no different, i felt and still do like i'm due to start af. So good luck and i wish you all the best.

Princess, hang in there. PMA to you all. 

:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Maddie, thanks for the PMA. Princess, try not to worry about the percentages. It will only drive you crazy :wacko:

I've called the clinic today and called in my cycle. My drugs should be here in about 10 days :dance: I should start down regging on the 26th. 2 more days until we see the unit again for our debrief on the failed icsi and any changes for this time. 

:hug: for everyone!


----------



## Traskey

Delly, congrats on PUPO with 2. Really hope that this cycle works for you.

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

Stay calm through the 2ww!


----------



## ~Hope~

Delly :dust: for you! I know it must be really hard to stay positive but like Maddie I do think it makes a difference. I'll have PMA for you honey :dust:

T yay for starting your cycle :dust:

Kirsten you can't lose the PMA before you even get started Hun! Snap out of it right this minute! 3 days is :wohoo: 

And now I know I missed people so sorry :flower:

I'm so tired my memory is even worse than it was before :lol:

Afm I'm now with you Maddie in the next2ww... Scan is booked for noon on the 24th. I called the clinic and spoke to the nurse who said congrats and asked me a heap of questions then told me shed get my notes andan appt and call back, so I said please can we not to the 23rd as dh is away that day. So she calls back half an hour later says congrats and asks me the exact same questions then says so I've booked your appt for the 23rd :saywhat: I had to then explain that we couldn't do that day and could we have another please! I thought it was me that was supposed to have a brain like mush not the nurse :lol:

Went into the office but despite my 10 hours sleep I had to come home at 2! Could hardly keep my eyes open and was feeling really spaced out I also looked like I had two black eyes! Took a quick 20 minute lie down in the dark and then was ready to do some more work. I think I might have to work from home whenever I can until I remember where I left my energy :dohh:


----------



## Maddie30

Traskey that is fantastic news on new cycle. Hope your next appointment goes smoothly and you both get the answers that you want.

Hope that is fantastic news about your uss. Its about a week after mine. I think its great too that you feel so tired.....sounds like your two babies are getting snuggled. I think tiredness is always a good sign. When you have been on this ttc journey I dont know about you but I welcome with open arms ms, tirednes,nausea the lot!! Bring it on i say. Haha

May think different at the time. Hope these next couple of weeks go quick for us

Xx:hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Delly said:


> Just a quick update from me, now 3 days into the 2WW with two embies 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell forgot to ask for the grades. We had 22 eggs 8 fertilised and only 6 made it to 2nd day. Not sure if those cells are good ones or not it was a 3 day transfer this time.

Congrats on being pupo Delly! try to have a tiny bit of pma but I knwo what you mean-I think my next cycle I'm just gonna do it-no visualisation, no fertility bracelts, no talking to embie-because I did all that and yet still here I am needing a second cycle!:hugs: to youxxxx



Traskey said:


> I've called the clinic today and called in my cycle. My drugs should be here in about 10 days :dance: I should start down regging on the 26th. 2 more days until we see the unit again for our debrief on the failed icsi and any changes for this time.

yay for dates Trask! my appt is tommorrow but I don't even know if I will get dates so 'lucky' you! (as lucky as dates for a second ivf cycle can be!!!!!)xx

Hope-bless you being so tired-shame teachers can't work from home, ha ha!!

Princess-not long now hunny!x

Hi to all, sorry not many personals-got home at half six, and still have planning to do! Tommorrow is my follow up appt! not excited, just sad to be returning-we hoped to never have to go back!x


----------



## 4everyoung

Yes, Princess, lots of teachers. I remember 15 years ago thinking of how I'd strategically plan my pregnancies to extend my summer vacation HAHAHAH. Guess that wasn't really part of the plan...but what are you going to do? I guess what we're doing 

Hang in there!! I know it's hard, but try to stay positive :0) xx



princess_1991 said:


> Hope - :wohoo: for scan date!!
> 
> 4ever - not long now then, seems like there's a lot of teachers on this thread :haha:
> 
> Kelly - :yipee: fir hearing LOs heartbeat! I remember hearing my cousins los heartbeat, it was so magical and it wasn't even my baby :haha:
> 
> Delly - I've everything crossed hoping this works out for you! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to anyone I've missed!!
> 
> Afm - DH has gone back to work today, so after being so busy this weekend that I've barely thought about anything, now I've been left alone with my thoughts I'm an absolute wreck! I'm about 25% excited to burst that were getting somewhere but 75% absolutely petrified summats gunna go wrong, I still think I have a cyst, I'm worried about DHs sperm count, I'm worried that this messed up cycle is gunna mess everything up, I'm so scared about everything! And that's even before I think about success percentages and all that stuff!
> 
> So yeah 3 days.:sad1:


----------



## rosababy

Sorry I've been mia lately. I've been lurking...:blush:

Had an u/s today, and doc says my ovaries look MUCH better than last cycle! :dance: Another u/s on Thursday and DR starts next Wednesday. I'm having a bit of a struggle with insurance for the meds...hopefully everything gets taken care of in time for delivery otherwise we'll be paying out of pocket. :wacko:

Acupuncture starts tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Hey ladies, just a quick one for me! Tomorrow is my blood test and I'm so scared and nervous that it will be a bad result :( I am trying so hard to keep a PMA but I am still spotting and not having any other symptoms. I have heard of women having the same symptoms and actually being pregnant so at least I have that going for me! Ahhhhhh this is nerve wracking!!!

:hugs: and :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Pet I wish you all the luck I can muster! I hope for a great outcome for you!

ROsa and Traskey you will be close in cycles again! :yipee: I'm excited for you two!

Delly what you're feeling is normal I know several people who felt the exact same way when starting their second or more cycle. I pray you get 1 or 2 little babes to hold and cuddle in the coming year. 

Maddie I don't know if I said but CONGRATS!

Hi to everyone else, I'm exhausted just worked 2 12 hour days and have a class on fetal heart rate monitoring for work tomorrow... it's very interesting haha.


----------



## PetLuvR86

Thanks so much Kelly! :) :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Busy day today girls. 

Pet good luck for your beta :dust:

St good luck for your appointment. I hope they have some answers for you. :dust:

T was your appt today or tomorrow? :dust:

What am I like??? I just read your posts and instantly forgot what I read. I am so sorry :blush: my brain feels like someone switched it for marshmallow :dohh:


----------



## loopylew2

Good morning ladies, 

Pet good luck for you Beta today
Traskey hope your appointment gives you many answers and a good plan for the next cycle
ST good luck on your appointment today
Hope and Maddie hooray for scan dates, hopefully the time will fly by till then...
Delly hang in there and try to relax through the wait... fingers crossed for you... xx
Kelly and Doodar how are you??

Hi to Zowiey Tinks 4ever and Rosa...

Afm we have decided we will try and find the money somewhere and have one more go.. Our follow up appointment is Dec 2nd so we'll be looking at maybe Feb...

lou


----------



## loopylew2

Hi AQ... did you get your date for your follow up appointment??.. xx


----------



## schoolteacher

yay loopylew that's great news!!!! I'm so glad!x

pet-best of luck today!!!!xxx

Rosa-super news about your ovaries:)

morning everyone else! have a good day.xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone 

Can i join you, my name is Isabella, we are having ivf with icsi and i am on my 6th day of down reg injections. I know im passed the october date but hope you can find room for one more :flower:

I have read through half of your thread, now back to reading the rest for me.

:flower:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: Isabella, feel free to join, we kinda went over the October date, I havent started yet and a few of the girls are doing there 2nd cycle, what clinic are you with if you don't mind me asking? :flow: 

Pet - super good luck for tomorrow!! :hugs:

Rosa - that's great news zbput your ovaries!! :yipee:

Lou - great news!! :hugs:

St - good luck for fu appointment today :hugs:

4ever - thanks for the PMA how are you? 

Hope - is that baby brain already :haha:

:hi: to everyone else, Kelly, doodar, AQ, delly, trask, hope you are well, sorry if I forgot anyone :flow:

Afm - feeling a bit better then yesterday, still super nervous but I suppose thats to be expected, we had our last :sex: yesterday before the sa :haha: I know DH isn't normally THAT interested but I know cuz he's not allowed he'll want to :rofl: 
Off to visit nana in hospital today, I swear these hospitals are gunna get sick of seeing me :haha:
2 DAYS :wohoo: :wohoo: omg I'm so scared :rofl:


----------



## babies7777

Thank u :flower:

We are out Liverpool Womens, we moved shortly before being referred and didnt know any of the hospitals in the area so our gp recommended them as they have a specialist consultant who deals with male factor. Its not the closest hospital to us but tbh i have found them really good so far.

:flower:



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: Isabella, feel free to join, we kinda went over the October date, I havent started yet and a few of the girls are doing there 2nd cycle, what clinic are you with if you don't mind me asking? :flow:
> 
> Pet - super good luck for tomorrow!! :hugs:
> 
> Rosa - that's great news zbput your ovaries!! :yipee:
> 
> Lou - great news!! :hugs:
> 
> St - good luck for fu appointment today :hugs:
> 
> 4ever - thanks for the PMA how are you?
> 
> Hope - is that baby brain already :haha:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else, Kelly, doodar, AQ, delly, trask, hope you are well, sorry if I forgot anyone :flow:
> 
> Afm - feeling a bit better then yesterday, still super nervous but I suppose thats to be expected, we had our last :sex: yesterday before the sa :haha: I know DH isn't normally THAT interested but I know cuz he's not allowed he'll want to :rofl:
> Off to visit nana in hospital today, I swear these hospitals are gunna get sick of seeing me :haha:
> 2 DAYS :wohoo: :wohoo: omg I'm so scared :rofl:


----------



## princess_1991

isabella - were not at a clinic close to us either, were from the midlands but travel to london for our appts at CRM London 

right girlies im off to visit nana, will catch up with you all tonight :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Pet how'd it go? Will they call you same day with results? 

Hi babies! Welcome! 

I need a nap!


----------



## ~Hope~

Welcome to the mad house Isabella!

Rosa I missed you this am. :dance: for lovely ovaries. 

Pet any news?

Lou Hurahh for another cycle :dust:

Afm I'm knackered! I'm not complaining but I have never felt so tired, I actually had a little cry this afternoon because I'm so tired I can't tell up from down. I'm hoping my body will get used to this in a few days and I start to feel a little more normal.


----------



## Traskey

Hi and welcome Isabella
I have a feeling that this thread will be going for a while yet :)

Kelly, Maddie and Hope, sounds like you could all sleep the clock round!

Rosa, glad to hear that your ovaries look better this time round.

Pet, good luck with your test today. Hoping it's a bfp!

Lou, glad you are thinking of having another go. I know it's hard when it costs a fortune!

ST, good luck with your follow up appointment. 

Doodar, how are you feeling today? Are you still spotting/bleeding or all stopped?

Princess, hi to nana, don't be scared, it will be ok.

AFM
Clinic have asked that we wait another cycle. They would prefer it and think it's also better as I suffered quite badly with the ohss. A bit bummed as I won't be able to do it all during the Christmas break and it's going to clash with end of January exams. No way will I get time off then :( Maybe she'll come early again and save me a bucket of stress!


----------



## PetLuvR86

Hey ladies...no news yet. They said they will call around 1 pm my time...I'm at work and already bawling my eyes out because I fear it's going to be a :bfn: I will let you know when I know...thanks for all the support you ladies have been wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

Pet every thing crossed for you hunni, praying it's a bfp! 

Trask let's hope it's a short cycle so you can get started again, think in about 28 days youll be back cycleing again!!

Also agree with this thread being around a while yet, when Zowiey comes back maybe we can get her to change the name to fall '11 and beyond :haha:

Well nana is looking very well but I suffering from itchy foot where there is no foot :shrug: nurses say it's all psychological and it's very common in amputee patients, I'm off food shopping :dohh: hate it!! Keeping myself as busy as I can until Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Pet- Wishing u lots of luck xxx

Hi to everyone else.I am not about much as not very good company at the moment but i still check on u now an again. Got our FU appt through today. Its for 15th Dec xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

Kelly- huge congrats on your bfp!! 

Hope- Thank u!! and congrats on your bfp, hope the tiredness gets a little easier for u.

Thanks Traskey and I hope af comes early for you.

Pet, everything crossed for you its a bfp!!

Princess- hope your nana is ok.

Sarah- tons of hugs,

Hi to everyone else 

:flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

T boo to having to wait. Fx for another short cycle. 

AQ :wave: you take all the time you need honey we'll all be here when you're good and ready.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! well appointment went ok, i say ok because we didn't really get any answers althought to be fair there won't many to give. It was a text book cycle up to the bfn of course. Lining was fine, blasto was top grade, odds were 50 50, we were 'unlucky'. Bad news (in my mind) we won't be getting started til after christmas as we have to be matched again :(
Consultant asked if we wanted to know about the other lady, I said yes, DH adamantly said NO! we practically had an arguement about it! I can't see the problem with knowing, I hope it was a success, shows my eggs were good and of course they paid a shed load of money! I know she was successful otherwise we wouldn't be matched again! 
We were also told (this I didn't know, but makes sense) that the recipient is more likely to get pregnant than the donor as they don't have to go through the injections, retrieval etc so less stress physically and mentally. Great!!! Also him saying this gives it away really that my lady was successful!
So looks like January start for me!

Hope-bless you sometimes it's good to cry!

Trask-bummer they have asked you to wait-I too really wanted to do it over xmas as it's school holidays. I just don't want to be stressing about school again! Would also have been nice to not be starting a new year still not prego aswell! xx

AQ-glad you have a appt date, it's a pain having to wait for it though isn't it?x

princess-don't be scared will be fine!

Who said bout changing the thread title? I agree! maybe we could just add on dec/jan to it! xxx

Hi to all-Delly loopy, rosa, stacey, maddie, and to the newbie whose name I have forgot!!!! pet-have you heard yet!!!!???? FX and :dust:

xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi ST--Wow...lots going on for you. I wish you the best of luck with this next step in your process! Please keep us all posted! xo

Stacy



schoolteacher said:


> Hi all! well appointment went ok, i say ok because we didn't really get any answers althought to be fair there won't many to give. It was a text book cycle up to the bfn of course. Lining was fine, blasto was top grade, odds were 50 50, we were 'unlucky'. Bad news (in my mind) we won't be getting started til after christmas as we have to be matched again :(
> Consultant asked if we wanted to know about the other lady, I said yes, DH adamantly said NO! we practically had an arguement about it! I can't see the problem with knowing, I hope it was a success, shows my eggs were good and of course they paid a shed load of money! I know she was successful otherwise we wouldn't be matched again!
> We were also told (this I didn't know, but makes sense) that the recipient is more likely to get pregnant than the donor as they don't have to go through the injections, retrieval etc so less stress physically and mentally. Great!!! Also him saying this gives it away really that my lady was successful!
> So looks like January start for me!
> 
> Hope-bless you sometimes it's good to cry!
> 
> Trask-bummer they have asked you to wait-I too really wanted to do it over xmas as it's school holidays. I just don't want to be stressing about school again! Would also have been nice to not be starting a new year still not prego aswell! xx
> 
> AQ-glad you have a appt date, it's a pain having to wait for it though isn't it?x
> 
> princess-don't be scared will be fine!
> 
> Who said bout changing the thread title? I agree! maybe we could just add on dec/jan to it! xxx
> 
> Hi to all-Delly loopy, rosa, stacey, maddie, and to the newbie whose name I have forgot!!!! pet-have you heard yet!!!!???? FX and :dust:
> 
> xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Pet--Any word? Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Evening ladies ;)

These last 2 days are dragging now!! Just want them over and done with :blush: 

AQ - 15th is DHs bday :haha: atleast it's not too long to wait, we are hear when you need us hun :hugs:

St - good news about starting 2nd cycle, sorry it's not as soon as you'd like tho :hugs:

:hi: hope, trask, Isabella, 4ever, maddie, doodar, sorry to anyone I've forgot!!

Pet - We're dying to know! Where are you?!


----------



## Kelly9

Pet I hope your absence is good news!

ST it's great that she was successful! They do end up paying a lot more money. I hope your next cycle is successful!


----------



## Doodar

Hey girlies!

Pet any news hun?

Hope I'm with you on the exhaustion. I can barely keep my eyes open. It's hard work growing babies :hugs:

AQ glad you got apt through hun. At least it gives you something to focus on and 15th Dec will be here before you know it :thumbup:

ST It really annoys me how they can never give any answers to questions on failed cycles. They have thier backs covered all the time, well it could have been this, it could have been that, it's hard to tell. I reckon they know but they never give it away. So glad you get to start again in the new year. Will you be on same protocol or have they tweaked it? I don't see any harm in finding out if your recipient got a bfp, like you say it can only serve you well in knowing that your eggies are good :thumbup:

Kerry so sorry your still suffering hun, you can some my way if you like. I'll happily share in your sickness :thumbup:

Princess glad nannie is doing good :thumbup: not long now hun :happydance:

Isabella welcome to the group hun, girls on here are great :thumbup:

4ever, delly and anyone else I've missed. hope your all doing good :thumbup:

Trask I am so sorry you have to wait. I hate the way they make us wait 3 cycles over here. It stinks. New Year! New You! New Baby :thumbup: I'm sure of it :thumbup:

Yep I'm still spotting! It's driving me mental. I hope its not going to be like this all the way through, I can't stand it. I try to go back to normal and it just starts up again, I rest and it stops :shrug: it's just tapering off again now but for how long, who knows. it will prob start up again in a few days.It never gets any easier though each time you see it, you just expect the worst everytime. Have another scan Thurs and then thats it then until I'm seen at the hospital at 12 weeks eeek! not sure I'm gonna last that long. Think I at least need a scan in between to keep me from going insane.


----------



## princess_1991

Doodar surely with you having previous mc you can get a scan from for epu before 12 weeks and just happen to forget to mention you've already had one from your clinic :haha:


----------



## Doodar

princess_1991 said:


> Doodar surely with you having previous mc you can get a scan from for epu before 12 weeks and just happen to forget to mention you've already had one from your clinic :haha:

Oooh your good! :haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

:rofl: thanks :blush:


----------



## princess_1991

Btw cuz Its after 12 ;) ....

1 DAY!! :wohoo: 

Trust me your all gunna be sick of me before the weeks out :rofl:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Well ladies....guess who had a :bfp:??????? ME!!!! They said that my hCG was at 68 and that I have another beta this Thursday to make sure that the level doubled! I am sooooo on :cloud9: right now!!!

Love to everyone else! 

AQ hang in there hun, you are strong and will get through this!


----------



## PetLuvR86

babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can i join you, my name is Isabella, we are having ivf with icsi and i am on my 6th day of down reg injections. I know im passed the october date but hope you can find room for one more :flower:
> 
> I have read through half of your thread, now back to reading the rest for me.
> 
> :flower:

Welcome dear! You will have a great group of gals here to talk to! :flower:



schoolteacher said:


> Hi all! well appointment went ok, i say ok because we didn't really get any answers althought to be fair there won't many to give. It was a text book cycle up to the bfn of course. Lining was fine, blasto was top grade, odds were 50 50, we were 'unlucky'. Bad news (in my mind) we won't be getting started til after christmas as we have to be matched again :(
> Consultant asked if we wanted to know about the other lady, I said yes, DH adamantly said NO! we practically had an arguement about it! I can't see the problem with knowing, I hope it was a success, shows my eggs were good and of course they paid a shed load of money! I know she was successful otherwise we wouldn't be matched again!
> We were also told (this I didn't know, but makes sense) that the recipient is more likely to get pregnant than the donor as they don't have to go through the injections, retrieval etc so less stress physically and mentally. Great!!! Also him saying this gives it away really that my lady was successful!
> So looks like January start for me!
> 
> Hope-bless you sometimes it's good to cry!
> 
> Trask-bummer they have asked you to wait-I too really wanted to do it over xmas as it's school holidays. I just don't want to be stressing about school again! Would also have been nice to not be starting a new year still not prego aswell! xx
> 
> AQ-glad you have a appt date, it's a pain having to wait for it though isn't it?x
> 
> princess-don't be scared will be fine!
> 
> Who said bout changing the thread title? I agree! maybe we could just add on dec/jan to it! xxx
> 
> Hi to all-Delly loopy, rosa, stacey, maddie, and to the newbie whose name I have forgot!!!! pet-have you heard yet!!!!???? FX and :dust:
> 
> xx

Hang in there hun! I know how stressful it is when you just can't get an answer!


princess_1991 said:


> Evening ladies ;)
> 
> These last 2 days are dragging now!! Just want them over and done with :blush:
> 
> AQ - 15th is DHs bday :haha: atleast it's not too long to wait, we are hear when you need us hun :hugs:
> 
> St - good news about starting 2nd cycle, sorry it's not as soon as you'd like tho :hugs:
> 
> :hi: hope, trask, Isabella, 4ever, maddie, doodar, sorry to anyone I've forgot!!
> 
> Pet - We're dying to know! Where are you?!

You can do it girl! It is sooooo worth the wait, I PROMISE! :thumbup:


Doodar said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> Pet any news hun?
> 
> Hope I'm with you on the exhaustion. I can barely keep my eyes open. It's hard work growing babies :hugs:
> 
> AQ glad you got apt through hun. At least it gives you something to focus on and 15th Dec will be here before you know it :thumbup:
> 
> ST It really annoys me how they can never give any answers to questions on failed cycles. They have thier backs covered all the time, well it could have been this, it could have been that, it's hard to tell. I reckon they know but they never give it away. So glad you get to start again in the new year. Will you be on same protocol or have they tweaked it? I don't see any harm in finding out if your recipient got a bfp, like you say it can only serve you well in knowing that your eggies are good :thumbup:
> 
> Kerry so sorry your still suffering hun, you can some my way if you like. I'll happily share in your sickness :thumbup:
> 
> Princess glad nannie is doing good :thumbup: not long now hun :happydance:
> 
> Isabella welcome to the group hun, girls on here are great :thumbup:
> 
> 4ever, delly and anyone else I've missed. hope your all doing good :thumbup:
> 
> Trask I am so sorry you have to wait. I hate the way they make us wait 3 cycles over here. It stinks. New Year! New You! New Baby :thumbup: I'm sure of it :thumbup:
> 
> Yep I'm still spotting! It's driving me mental. I hope its not going to be like this all the way through, I can't stand it. I try to go back to normal and it just starts up again, I rest and it stops :shrug: it's just tapering off again now but for how long, who knows. it will prob start up again in a few days.It never gets any easier though each time you see it, you just expect the worst everytime. Have another scan Thurs and then thats it then until I'm seen at the hospital at 12 weeks eeek! not sure I'm gonna last that long. Think I at least need a scan in between to keep me from going insane.

Hey Doodar...I had spotting up until yesterday. My nurse assured me that it was normal and to keep an eye on it...our cervix gets irritated which can cause spotting. If it soaks a pad then worry but otherwise keep an eye on it and call your doc if you get worried! :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Just a quickie before work, 

CONGRATULATIONS PET :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## ~Hope~

Pet :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: congratulations girl! Welcome to the son of the 2ww. When's your scan?

Will catch up later as I'm supposed to be listening to this teleconference I'm dialled into :lol:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Thanks for welcome, st, doodar and pet.

Huge congrats on your bfp pet :happydance:

Doodar, i love your user name!!

Hi to everyone else :wave:

Afm, day 7 of dr, think af is on her way but maybe a little later than normal, funny when we dont want her she is never late.

:flower:


----------



## 4everyoung

Princess, we'll never get sick of you :0)

Congrats Pet!

Trask--so much of this is about waiting, isn't it? 

6 days until my opt. Enjoying the not knowing :)


----------



## princess_1991

Pet!! :wohoo: :wohoo: congratulations!! 
I knew it!! Had a proper good feeling about you ;)

Thanks 4ever! :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacey I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll be our next bump buddy and then each and every one of you will follow so we can turn this thread into a bump thread. Let this be a warning that I am staying here until you all get your much deserved bfps!

St sorry the clinic had no answers for you. I'm not sure if I'd want to know if the other lady had a success, but then I suppose it does show that your eggs are good. Hopefully your next cycle will fall at a good time for you. Are they going to change your drug regime?


Afm I actually feel human today! Little tired but not as exhausted as yesterday. Maybe my body is starting to get used to the increased blood pumping through my veins, or I had a funny virus! Who knows. Might venture into the office tomorrow and then I'm off on holiday for a week. In laws are going to come and stay so we'll be letting them in on the secret :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Pet!!!!!!! I am so thrilled for you! You had me so worried cause you hadn't posted! I am so happy to see another bfp. We need to keep them coming in ladies! 

Hi to everyone else this is jus a quickie. 

Dh and I will be telling our family and friends in the comig week it's my sisters birthday on nov 17 so I think that would be a nice present for her to hear.


----------



## Doodar

Oh Pet I am overjoyed for you! Congratulations hunny :happydance:

Kelly think that would be a lovely present for your sister :thumbup: we are thinking of telling people after tomorrow's scan, all being well that is :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Aww Kelly thatll be a lovely present for your sister, and doodar and hope yay for telling the family, you all must be so excited! 

Afm I'm sick with worry :dohh: i do suffer with my anxiety so I'm just hoping this is as bad as it's gunna get but knowing me it'll be full on panic attack on the motorway tomorrow :haha: 
My brother and his gf are going to London with us nd theyre spending the day round London while we get down to the nitty gritty :haha: I'm hoping that with them being there I'll be a bit calmer :thumbup:

Hope everyone's well :flow:


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations Pet, fabulous news......

Hi our lovely newbie.. wishing you loads of luck on your cycle....

Good luck Princess with your appointment tomorrow... the 15th Dec is my birthday too... xxx

Hi to all our lovely ladies...

lou


----------



## babies7777

Thank u, you have all made me feel so welcome.
:hugs:



loopylew2 said:


> Congratulations Pet, fabulous news......
> 
> Hi our lovely newbie.. wishing you loads of luck on your cycle....
> 
> Good luck Princess with your appointment tomorrow... the 15th Dec is my birthday too... xxx
> 
> Hi to all our lovely ladies...
> 
> lou


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck for your appointment tomorrow. :flower:



princess_1991 said:


> Aww Kelly thatll be a lovely present for your sister, and doodar and hope yay for telling the family, you all must be so excited!
> 
> Afm I'm sick with worry :dohh: i do suffer with my anxiety so I'm just hoping this is as bad as it's gunna get but knowing me it'll be full on panic attack on the motorway tomorrow :haha:
> My brother and his gf are going to London with us nd theyre spending the day round London while we get down to the nitty gritty :haha: I'm hoping that with them being there I'll be a bit calmer :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone's well :flow:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks isabella :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I have a raging headache! Just got full up smacked in the head by my son with one of his toys. This whole teaching not to throw things is difficult when they're so young.


----------



## africaqueen

Pet- Huge CONGRATS!!! Happy and healthy 9mths hun and lots of sticky vibes x

Babies- welcome hun!i knw we know eachother from lwh thread but lovely to see u x

Princess- GL for appt tomorrow x

Doodar- Glad to see your ticker getting to almost 8wks x

Kelly- Hope all is well with u x

Hope- Any ms yet? lol x

Lou- hope your doing ok x

Hi to Chris, zowiey, traskey, tinks and the gang. x

AFM- I am still very down. Mostly with grief tho as i have accepted the failed IVF now and im looking forward rather than backwards and i am going back to slimming world tonight and getting my weight down again as i have gained a lot due to comfort eating. I am gonna get fit for this next cycle and pray we get our baby. Thank you for support ladies, sorry if iv been a bit off but i am very sad of late xxx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Isabella, everyone is fab on here. 

AQ, take time to grieve, it's a natural part of the process. Don't feel bad about it. I comfort ate a lot too which is why i am back on the diet. 

Hope, glad you are feeling a little better today.

Princess, try not to be too nervous tomorrow. It will be fine. The people i've met on this journey have been really nice. 

Kelly and Doodar, enjoy telling your family :dance: :wohoo:

AFM, no real issues, they are going to stick to the same drugs next time. Just bad luck and older eggs really. It all went how they would want it to, apart from the bfn.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, hi newbies, I'm recently a newbie too and everyone on here fab!!

Sorry not been on for a while I have been really busy with work. 

Big big congratulations pet. So pleased for you. 

Good luck all those telling family members. 

AQ Often think about you. You are allowed to feel the way you do. This journey of ttc and assisted conception isn't easy. Thinking about you. 

Afm had some brown spotting this evening. I'm gutted and thinking that im starting to miscarry. I'm usually so positive. Ive been cramping for the past 48hours. Going to see how I go for the rest of evening. Will keep you updated ladies.

I'm praying for a miracle xxx


----------



## Traskey

Aww Maddie, I really hope it's not a mc. Doodar would be best to advise on this one but I am wishing you all the best :hugs:

Lots of :dust:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh no Maddie, fx it's just your cervix playing silly buggers. Rest up and call the clinic. :dust:

Kelly ouch!

Kirsten oh my goodness it's tomorrow! That came around real quick. Hope it all goes well :dust:

AQ no apologies needed from you hun, you do what you need to do and we're here when you need us.


----------



## Kelly9

You've not been difficult AQ and thats why we're all hear, to help support one another. :hugs: Good luck with slimming world! 

Maddie I hope it's not what you think it is but if it is brown blood then it's nothing to worry about. I'd call your clinic if you're very worried maybe they can scan you?


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls, I can believe how quick these 3 weeks have flown by! 

AQ - don't worry hun, it's an emotional rollercoaster but you'll be a mommy soon I'm sure of it! Take all the time you need, sending loads of :hugs: your way! 

DH has gone to fill tha car with petrol then I'm gunna shower nd have an early night, DH needs it if he's gunna be driving all that way, 

Night girls, will catch up with you tomorrow providing my Internet works on the motorway :haha:


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you ladies...........will call clinic tomorrow if continues. Just want cramps to stop. 

Travel safe tomorrow princess 

Night night ladies xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you everyone.
I am going to try and find a grief support group as my heart is breaking i miss my mum so much and need her so much.xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Oh gosh AQ, your post got me quite emotional. Big big virtual hugs xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank u Maddie. I am just struggling really badly without her. How are things with you? xxx


----------



## PetLuvR86

~Hope~ said:


> Pet :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: congratulations girl! Welcome to the son of the 2ww. When's your scan?
> 
> Will catch up later as I'm supposed to be listening to this teleconference I'm dialled into :lol:

Thanks!!! I am not sure when my scan is....when do they normally have it? I think it's 3 weeks from now.


----------



## Doodar

Maddie I have been spotting ever since my bfp, sometimes even more than spotting. I could count on one hand the amount of spotting free days I have had. I know its easier said than done but try not to worry. As long as it doesn't turn red you should be ok :thumbup: I know the feeling only too well though and it doesnt get any easier to deal with. My clinic said it is quite common for ivf ladies to spot, they recommend bed rest until it eases and that seems to work for me :thumbup: Could you get an early scan to put your mind at ease?

Princess good luck for tomorrow hun, can you believe its here :happydance:

AQ my heart goes out to you, it must be so hard. Have you spoke to your doctor about counselling? it may do you good to talk to someone. Do your clinic offer counselling?

Pet how you doin? has it sunk in yet?

:hi: kelly,trask,hope,lou and everyone else :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

PET!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: SHUT UP!!!!Congrats, hun!!!!

Maddie, :hi: Don't think we've been introduced! :haha: I'm sure the bleeding is okay. Keep resting and try to think positively. :hugs:

AQ, I"m so sorry, hun. I cried for like a week. :hugs: It gets better, I promise. Do you get to do another round?

Babies, :hi: Welcome! Is this your first round?

Ladies, should we give our thread a new title, now that it's November?? Anyone heard from Z lately?

Afm, acupuncture went well yesterday! I liked it a lot. His specialty is fertility, and he gave me this cigar looking herb that I move in circles around my uterus area. Interesting! Dh does it too, helps with sperm and egg quality. :shrug: Why not, right?! 

Insurance came through and is covering all of my meds. For those of you who follow my journal, I had already met my $10,000 limit per year with my first round :wacko: and I was going to have to pay close to $2,000 for meds for this cycle. AHHH!!!! Well, I got it worked out, and meds are being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

Great news rosa!


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa that is brilliant news about your meds. Interesting sounding herb too :lol:

Maddie thinking about you, has the bleeding stopped?

Doodar woke up at 2am and realised I forgot to wish you luck for your scan so :dust:

Well me being so pleased yesterday that I didn't feel like a zombie... Had a crap nights sleep and woke up at 6 thanks to my cats scrapping so might go backwards today :lol:


----------



## ~Hope~

On the subject of thread titles, I think zoe is taking a break. Can we ask a mod to amend the thread title? I think we should take the months out completely. Maybe we should call it the Big Girls Pants Icsi/IVF thread ;)


----------



## babies7777

Thank u Sarah, so happy to see you too, i def agree about the support group for loss. I never went after my mum died and i regret it now as all i wanted to do was to just talk about her and for people to listen, particularly as she had died at home and in a lot of pain due to the neglect from the district nurses in not providing a certain medication she needed until over 20 hours later but people dont understand unless they have been through it themselves and tbh a lot of people find it uncomfortable ie dont now what to say etc so those groups do really help. I really hope you find a good one. 

:flower:



africaqueen said:


> Pet- Huge CONGRATS!!! Happy and healthy 9mths hun and lots of sticky vibes x
> 
> Babies- welcome hun!i knw we know eachother from lwh thread but lovely to see u x
> 
> Princess- GL for appt tomorrow x
> 
> Doodar- Glad to see your ticker getting to almost 8wks x
> 
> Kelly- Hope all is well with u x
> 
> Hope- Any ms yet? lol x
> 
> Lou- hope your doing ok x
> 
> Hi to Chris, zowiey, traskey, tinks and the gang. x
> 
> AFM- I am still very down. Mostly with grief tho as i have accepted the failed IVF now and im looking forward rather than backwards and i am going back to slimming world tonight and getting my weight down again as i have gained a lot due to comfort eating. I am gonna get fit for this next cycle and pray we get our baby. Thank you for support ladies, sorry if iv been a bit off but i am very sad of late xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Rosa 

Thanks for the welcome, yes its my first round im on day 8 of dr injections. Just counting down to my baseline scan.

Im so glad you got your insurance sorted :flower:



rosababy said:


> PET!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: SHUT UP!!!!Congrats, hun!!!!
> 
> Maddie, :hi: Don't think we've been introduced! :haha: I'm sure the bleeding is okay. Keep resting and try to think positively. :hugs:
> 
> AQ, I"m so sorry, hun. I cried for like a week. :hugs: It gets better, I promise. Do you get to do another round?
> 
> Babies, :hi: Welcome! Is this your first round?
> 
> Ladies, should we give our thread a new title, now that it's November?? Anyone heard from Z lately?
> 
> Afm, acupuncture went well yesterday! I liked it a lot. His specialty is fertility, and he gave me this cigar looking herb that I move in circles around my uterus area. Interesting! Dh does it too, helps with sperm and egg quality. :shrug: Why not, right?!
> 
> Insurance came through and is covering all of my meds. For those of you who follow my journal, I had already met my $10,000 limit per year with my first round :wacko: and I was going to have to pay close to $2,000 for meds for this cycle. AHHH!!!! Well, I got it worked out, and meds are being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Like i said earlier, thank you for making me feel so welcome.
Its such a rollercoaster ride of emotions going through this and its so great to have people who understand and can share it with you.

Tons of luck for all the scans and appointments today and coming up. 

Afm, im on day 8 of dr, af has arrived and so far is pretty much like a normal one, wasn't late either really but i googled hee hee and that can happen so im not worrying about it yet. Just keeping everything crossed its doing what it should and the scan will be fine for me to start stimming. 

Lots of :hugs: to all.


----------



## Doodar

Zipadee has grown :happydance: we have arm and leg buds, spine and brain formation and we got two wiggles Hee Hee! Will post piccies later x


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi there-- 
I am happy to see some of the long-timers are finally preggies and that we have newbies to help give and receive support! 

Unfortunately, I just started spotting. I am due for my official test on Tuesday, but this is similar to what happens every time I start my cycle: whether unassisted, IUI, or IVF...so I'm not overly optimistic at this point. *sigh.

Anyway, as was true last time, it's much easier to know now than that final day. It would stink for my body to do something differently and leave me with high hopes for the day of the test. I suppose I can be grateful for that.

I assume my doctor would allow me to jump back in quickly, but I think I need to have a serious talk with DH about his smoking and drinking. I believe they are adversely affecting his sperm. I think until he can get that under control, I need to stop wasting resources, my few opportunities for IVFs and hopes.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it's not the witch! But I agree with you about your hubby's habits. :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

4ever I really do hope it's not, lots of :hugs: coming your way!!
I made DH quit everything, I do believe it's the best way!

I'm at the clinic so will update later, got good news :happydance:


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar :wohoo: so please for you honey

Stacey. Stay away witch! I really hope this is good spotting. I agree though you should definitely get DH to quit smoking and curtail drinking. You have to so he should do the same. :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten can't wait to hear abut your appt.


----------



## Kelly9

Great news Doodar!

Hope I'm good with whatever... we should also update the status' I think.


----------



## 4everyoung

Princess! What's your good news!? Don't leave us in suspense!!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Ok girls here's the good news :haha:

I've had my dates :thumbup:

I start down reggin in 6 days, I'm on prostap so only have to take one injection, I go back on the 28th for a scan and get my stimming meds the same day (merional) so egg collection is scheduled for between the 12th and 16th December, then were hoping to go to blast and otd will be the 2nd January :wohoo:

Cant wait!! :happydance:

Also DHs SA was top notch! We get the official numbers in a few days but they only took a look and said they were fab :thumbup:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Congrats Rosa, that is great!!!

Doodar I can't wait to see pix!

Princess...yay!!!! :)

Thanks for all of your congrats everyone! I had my second beta today so I will let you all know what the numbers were as soon as they call me.

Hope everyone is having a good day! :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news, my test date should be just before christmas so our ivf cycles are pretty close together :flower:



princess_1991 said:


> Ok girls here's the good news :haha:
> 
> I've had my dates :thumbup:
> 
> I start down reggin in 6 days, I'm on prostap so only have to take one injection, I go back on the 28th for a scan and get my stimming meds the same day (merional) so egg collection is scheduled for between the 12th and 16th December, then were hoping to go to blast and otd will be the 2nd January :wohoo:
> 
> Cant wait!! :happydance:
> 
> Also DHs SA was top notch! We get the official numbers in a few days but they only took a look and said they were fab :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

princess_1991 said:


> Ok girls here's the good news :haha:
> 
> I've had my dates :thumbup:
> 
> I start down reggin in 6 days, I'm on prostap so only have to take one injection, I go back on the 28th for a scan and get my stimming meds the same day (merional) so egg collection is scheduled for between the 12th and 16th December, then were hoping to go to blast and otd will be the 2nd January :wohoo:
> :

Fantastic news princess! you have waited so long! Interesting you are on long protocol, I must have been on short due to pcos rather than due to egg sharing. How nice to be pupo over xmas and with GL a BFP coming your way for the start of the new year!x



PetLuvR86 said:


> Thanks for all of your congrats everyone! I had my second beta today so I will let you all know what the numbers were as soon as they call me.

I don't believe I have congratulated you Pet!!:happydance: it's such brilliant news espcially as you were so sure you were out!!xxx

Babies-glad you settled into our lovely thread. I pray you get good nes before the year is out too!!xxx

Hope-damm it that tiredness!!!!xxx

Stacey-so sorry you feel it's not work-you may be wrong -just look at pet! I would defo have a stern talk with DH!!!!x

Evening to trask, delly, loopy, rosa, doodar-pic please! Thinking of our absent friends zowiey and tinks.

AFM-I found out for definate that our egg recipient lady is pregnant. I kinda knew she was from things the consultant said on tuesday-he said the recipient is more likely to get prego and that we needed a new reciepient! I emailed the egg share nurese to ask(as DH didn't want the consultant to tell us) 
She emailed back-and yes she is pregnant! seeing it in black and white was upsetting I felt really teary but didn't cry......I am gutted but don't get me wrong I wouldn't begrudge them a second of the happiness they must be feeling, it's just hard that it couldn't be me too.....

xxxx


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

4ever please don't lose hope yet hunny. I've been spotting since I got my bfp. It's more common for ivf ladies to spot.

Kirsten Brilliant news hunny. I'm thrilled for you :happydance:

Pet can't wait to hear what your betas are hun :happydance:

Sit must be so hard to hear your recipient is pregnant, take a positive from it though hun, it means your eggies are good. You have a fab chance next time round

Hope, kelly, babies how you doin!!

AFM I'm still on :cloud9: still can't believe its actually happening. Scan was just amazing. The little wriggles were just heart melting :cloud9: baby didn't co-operate lol had back to the scan probe and refused to turn round, so she could only get a piccie from the back.
I'm measuring perfect for my dates 1.8cm 8wks and 4 days. They found a blood clot which they think could be the cause of the bleeding but its not near the baby so they not worried, just have to keep eye on it and go hospital if it gets any worse. So that's it discharged to the nhs now eek!!
Here's my gorgeous bubs! looks like a real baby now :happydance:


----------



## babies7777

Awwwww that scan pic is adorable, so happy for uu!!!

:flower:



Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 4ever please don't lose hope yet hunny. I've been spotting since I got my bfp. It's more common for ivf ladies to spot.
> 
> Kirsten Brilliant news hunny. I'm thrilled for you :happydance:
> 
> Pet can't wait to hear what your betas are hun :happydance:
> 
> Sit must be so hard to hear your recipient is pregnant, take a positive from it though hun, it means your eggies are good. You have a fab chance next time round
> 
> Hope, kelly, babies how you doin!!
> 
> AFM I'm still on :cloud9: still can't believe its actually happening. Scan was just amazing. The little wriggles were just heart melting :cloud9: baby didn't co-operate lol had back to the scan probe and refused to turn round, so she could only get a piccie from the back.
> I'm measuring perfect for my dates 1.8cm 8wks and 4 days. They found a blood clot which they think could be the cause of the bleeding but its not near the baby so they not worried, just have to keep eye on it and go hospital if it gets any worse. So that's it discharged to the nhs now eek!!
> Here's my gorgeous bubs! looks like a real baby now :happydance:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Ladies, 

How are you all? Hope your all well. 

Hope thank you for reassurance, hope your doing well and getting more excited for uss.
Doodar thank you for your reassurance too and scan pic is great, how exciting!!:thumbup:
Rosa good luck with treatment, glad funds are now available.
Princess that is fab news, so pleased for you. Lovely way to start the new year:thumbup:
ST keep your head up, i know you must have been upset but i agree with doodar. Good eggs:flower:
AQ:hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM no more spotting, cramp continues. I got an uss today, they couldent see anything there they said its probally too early. My beta hcg was 404, not sure if thats good or bad, there going to repeat on sat. Bit disappointed but trying to remain positive. they couldent see a sac or anything but they said that scan matches blood result so on Sat we will see. I hope it has increased.:dohh:

Night night ladies xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

FX for saturday maddie!! that level sounds good to me but I don't no much about levels having never got that far yet!xxx

Absolutely beautiful pic doodar!!!!xxx


----------



## princess_1991

St - I asked how they worked out which protocol and they said it depends on amh levels :thumbup:

I'm on :cloud9: keep looking at my injections, I can't believe it's real :haha: 

Will do personals when I get home girls :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Great pic doodar!

Princess fab news!

ST :hugs: but it is good news about your eggs! and you've truly helped someone with something magical. 

Pet any news?

Maddie how far along are you? They did a scan on me at 4+2 and saw nothing not even a sac then at 5+3 or 4 they saw a small sac but I didn't have any scan in between. It's likely just to early!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey all--

So I talked with DH last night. He is a the poster-boy for the stereotype of "Me man. Me live in cave. Me don't talk about feelings." HOWEVER, he was strangely talkative. Here's how it went...

I asked, What are we going to do if this doesn't work? What are our next steps? He was seemingly ignoring me, but after about a minute, he turned off the TV and gave me all of his attention. He then surprised me by telling me how he feels like he's being punished. I thought he meant from all of the "hard living" (he smokes, drinks too much, and after an operation 5 years ago got hooked on opiates for a few years, though that piece has passed). He then revealed to me that about 15 years ago, he got a girl (who was a good friend, but not girlfriend) pregnant and they decided to have an abortion. He told me it's been eating him up and he thinks he's being punished.

Wow. 

I assured him that he wasn't being punished for that. A part of me was surprised--a part of me jealous--and a part of me relieved, relieved that he could father a child; at least he could 15 years ago.

After digesting that, I asked what he is willing to do before we move forward again with our next IVF cycle. I asked if there was anything else he thought I could be doing (I've given up caffeine, alcohol, over-the-counter meds, etc...), and we thought maybe I could lay off the sugary sweets and some fatty foods (as a side note, today, 11/11/11, marks 3 years of abstaining from bulimic behaviors I'd engaged in for 20+ years prior--something I turned around in hopes of conceiving). I asked him what he was willing to do in terms of what he is putting in his body. He said he would quit smoking and drinking. He said he'd start quitting smoking on Monday and start weaning off of drinking (sadly, I think he may have a bigger problem with alcohol which might require outside help, outside help he agreed to if he found he couldn't cut it down). 

We also agreed that we would set up an appointment with our RE (which he hates because she always says that donor sperm is an option--he thinks that the sperm is okay because he's producing some, but there has to be a reason she's recommended it) so that we could get all of the information.

I told him I would go back on the pill next week, after we get the official BFN, and we could keep our timeline open depending on his success with smoking and drinking. We also discussed getting an SA so that we could identify sperm improvement before any procedures.

I found out that I have up to 4 more IVF procedures that my insurance will cover. DH said he wanted to try with our dna before turning to donor sperm or egg. I agreed that if we needed a donor for either, it would be good to do a donor for both (we're both fragile, so I suspect if one of us had biological parentage, but the other didn't, it could cause problems) so we'd have the same biological connection. Though, this might not be covered by insurance if there are no problems with my eggs. This seems to be inconclusive as of right now. I want a baby, and I am open to any venue. The problems is money--we don't have enough money for adoption, unfortunately, and we want to exhaust our bodies and insurance before looking in other directions. With limited coverage (thank You God for the coverage we do have), we have to be very thoughtful about how we proceed.

Anyway, I know this is a super-dense post, but it was a pretty intense night at my house, really in a good way. My husband often comes off as though he's walking around with blinders on, that everything will be fine. Last night was one of those rare, but wonderful moments where we can be open with each other, and he can be vulnerable, and we can be very honest with each other. It felt pretty good, and leaves me more optimistic than I've been in months.

If you're still reading, thank you. I know this was wordy and involved. If you're not reading, I still thank you for being here. Everyone on this post helps me in some way, even if you don't know it. xx Stacy


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacey wow. I am so glad that you two had this talk and that you have a plan. Would you consider staying off the pill and just ntnp to see if anything happened naturally while you were getting ready for another cycle? I'm still keeping fx for a BFP this cycle but if not its brilliant that your insurance gives you 4 more tries!


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten :wohoo: you have dates! You're starting real soon! I am so excited for you! 

Doodar. Gorgeous scan honey. Glad they think they have found the source of the bleed. 

Maddie. Glad they are keeping an eye on you and that things look good with bloods. Rest up honey. :dust:

St :hugs: you too will be a mummy, you are making a wonderful sacrifice to help other ladies be a mummy and that karma will come back to you. 

:wave: hello all :wave:


Wow. I'm 5 weeks and organs are growing!


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks, Hope. Speaking of hope, I guess I'd given up any that we might conceive naturally. That is something to think about, for sure. One "inconvenient" piece is, if we move forward with the next cycle, I'd likely be taking care of all of my dr visits (during the day) over Christmas vacation, so I'd not have to take time from school. That said, I'm sure we could work something out for Feb or April break :)

Thanks for your support! xx



~Hope~ said:


> Stacey wow. I am so glad that you two had this talk and that you have a plan. Would you consider staying off the pill and just ntnp to see if anything happened naturally while you were getting ready for another cycle? I'm still keeping fx for a BFP this cycle but if not its brilliant that your insurance gives you 4 more tries!


----------



## 4everyoung

PS Ladies, it's 11/11/11. Make this wish count!! xoxox


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls.

Sorry I have been MIA again. I have been trying to keep up.

First of all a massive congrats to Hope and Pet, well done girls.

Big hugs to AQ and lou, really sorry to hear your news :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It went from bad to worse, we got our letter for our follow up appointment and it was for 11 APRIL 2012!!!!!!!!!!! I was fuming, how can they think this is acceptable to make us wait 6 months?? I called the clinic and after a long battle we have an appoinment for the 17th Jan 2012, its better but I am still not happy with that. After being heartbroken from BFN we have to wait 3 months to even speak to someone about it :cry:

Our clinic do FET with drugs so from what I have read, as I cant speak to anyone, I will start bruserilin injections on cd21 and the transfer is done about 4 weeks later. I think and hope we will be starting the injections Feb/March and then transfer will be April. Seems a life time away and it is killing me.

I will have a read through the pages and catch up on the last few days. I am hoping to be around a little bit than I have been, sorry again for not being here for some of you :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Wow stacey! sounds like you and DH have really been thought the mill!!

im praying this works for you, you really deserve it! infact all the girls on here do!

:hugs: and :dust: to you all!!

doodar - your scan is soo bloody cute!!

kelly - happy 9 weeks and happy olive week :thumbup:

hope - happy 5 weeks :thumbup:

pet,tink, chris, isabella, maddie, how are you getting on??

rosa and trask, which one of you were cycleing around xmas (i have a shocking memory sorry :haha:)

did you all do your two minutes silence?? if im honest i slept right through it, was absolutely drained after yesterday, all that travelling took it out of me :haha:

ive put in my journal (or will have) what happened yesterday in detail so feel free to have a butch,

hope everyones well,

im starting again :rofl:

5 DAYS!! :wohoo: 

(its untill my first injection this time :haha:)


----------



## princess_1991

Sorry tink we posted at the same time!! 

6 months is ridiculous!!

i know how hard all the waiting is! its took us since june to just get dates!!

hope your okaii tho :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Tink honey. I agree 6 months for an appt stinks! Glad they agreed to see you sooner. I assume this is NHS funded so no chance to switch clinics?


----------



## PetLuvR86

princess_1991 said:


> pet,tink, chris, isabella, maddie, how are you getting on??

Everything is good here! Just kinda nauseous and I have been craving weird foods! haha




PetLuvR86 said:


> Thanks for all of your congrats everyone! I had my second beta today so I will let you all know what the numbers were as soon as they call me.






Doodar said:


> AFM I'm still on :cloud9: still can't believe its actually happening. Scan was just amazing. The little wriggles were just heart melting :cloud9: baby didn't co-operate lol had back to the scan probe and refused to turn round, so she could only get a piccie from the back.
> I'm measuring perfect for my dates 1.8cm 8wks and 4 days. They found a blood clot which they think could be the cause of the bleeding but its not near the baby so they not worried, just have to keep eye on it and go hospital if it gets any worse. So that's it discharged to the nhs now eek!!
> Here's my gorgeous bubs! looks like a real baby now :happydance:

Such a cute scan! Congrats!!! :happydance: Hope everything else is going well with you dear!

AFM-My beta was 241!!!!! I am officially in the game!!! DH is taking me to Babies R Us this weekend so I can invest in more Preggie Pop Drops as my nausea has been kicking in. I feel a little tired but everything else seems to be going great!!!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!! :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Tink--6 months---yikes. I am sorry to hear that. I know it feels like a lifetime away. I am sending you support. I hope the time flies and you find wonderful distractions between now and then xx


----------



## Kelly9

4ever what an amazing talk you had with your dh. I hope all these changes help. 

Tink don't feel bad we all need some time away every now and then. 6 months later is rediculous glad yOu fought them on it. 

Pet great news. Preggie pop drops did not helP me but freezes did. 

My brain is mush I'm watching my son run around the couch holding a water spray bottle and giggling haha. It's cute.


----------



## Kelly9

Uh oh he just figured out how to spray it :dohh:


----------



## ~Hope~

:lol: time to take the water out. 

Don't think we have preggo pops here. I'm chomping on ginger nuts and have some travel bands just in case.


----------



## princess_1991

Hope - I think they have something similar tho, you'll have to have a look around ;) are you suffering from ms?


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, may i join you? 

Firstly big congrats to the BFP's and good luck to everyone on this journey!

Im 25 pcos sufferer, oh 31 and low count, morph and motility. We have our ivf icsi presentation on 30th nov and we will be attending our first appt on 8th dec at guys in london. 

Just looking for a support circle to join and to see what knowlege and advice you ladies can offer. 

Does anyone know how soon after the first consultation treatment starts? 

And once you have put the embryos back what after care should i expect? time off work? 

I no this might sound silly and pls dont judge but we have to have an hiv test and whilst i dont believe for a second i have it i cant stop worrying!!!! :( is this normal? 

lovely talking to you, feel better just for getting it off my chest xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

~Hope~ said:


> Wow. I'm 5 weeks and organs are growing!

That is wow! such a cool thing to imagine happening!!!xx




Tinks85 said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> It went from bad to worse, we got our letter for our follow up appointment and it was for 11 APRIL 2012!!!!!!!!!!! I was fuming, how can they think this is acceptable to make us wait 6 months?? I called the clinic and after a long battle we have an appoinment for the 17th Jan 2012, its better but I am still not happy with that. After being heartbroken from BFN we have to wait 3 months to even speak to someone about it :cry:
> :hugs:

Six months is ridiculous!!! I would be fuming! glad they changed it to Jan-but I agree that is still a long wait just for a followup! You are nhs aren't you? x

Kazza-Welcome! I had to have all the sti tests as well because was egg sharing! And even though am married and been with dh for years I was still worrried about them, lol!xx


----------



## kazzab25

I feel like im being silly ive been with oh for over 5 years but i cant help but worry!


----------



## rosababy

4ever, wow. I'm glad you guys were able to talk through some important stuff. I agree that it sounds better if you did doner eggs as well as sperm. I don't know how any of that works, though. Feel free to tell us anything that's on your mind. That's what we're here for. :hugs:



Kelly9 said:


> Uh oh he just figured out how to spray it :dohh:

:rofl:


Tinks!!! We miss you. :hugs: So glad you're back, but 6 months is RIDICULOUS! :guns: Seriously! Good for you for raising some h*ll and getting it moved up! January will be here before you know it. :thumbup:

kazzab, welcome! I think all of the time durations depend on your clinic. I took the transfer day off and the day after off. :shrug: Everyone's different though. We had hiv tests, too. I had like 13 vials of blood taken and all of these tests were done. :wacko: Don't worry, it's protocol to take those tests.


Afm, not much to report. Meds came yesterday. :dance: My DR start date was pushed back 2 days because I o'ed late, but doc thinks that retrieval date will still be the same. :shrug:


----------



## princess_1991

rosa - looks like we'll be cycling at the same time


----------



## rosababy

princess_1991 said:


> rosa - looks like we'll be cycling at the same time

:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay things are getting moving again!

DO we have any pupo ladies right now? Forgive me for forgetting but the brain is mush between my son and this pregnancy. 

I don't mind him spraying the water bottle it's just water and when you spray him in the face he laughs and laughs. It's hilarious. I got a video of it on my phone but for some reason there is no sound :(


----------



## princess_1991

i think 4ever is still pupo but not sure when her otd is, theres quite a few of us on here now so it is hard to keep up :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

It is hard to keep it all straight!


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you!!

Sorry what's pupo


----------



## ~Hope~

Welcome Kazza PUPO = pregnant until proven otherwise. It's what we call ladies between transfer date and OTD (official test date). Although I've got my BFP I'm still calling myself PUPO with twins as I won't know until my scan whether they're both still in there (fingers tightly crossed they are!)

I had about 13 vials taken for all different kinds of tests too including HIV. I agree it is worrying which is strange :) 

Time it takes between consult and getting started depends on the clinic and how many tests you have to have. Once we were advised that icsi would be our best treatment everything moved really quickly but there was no wait list at my clinic. 

Good luck and welcome to the gang :flower:

Rosa. Boo to your dates shifting but yay that you get to cycle with Kirsten!

Kelly skylar sounds too cute :)

Kirsten I found the preggie pops, there's a company online that sells them. I don't have ms yet (and fx I wont) but I have a phobia of vomiting so if I start to feel the least bit nauseus I want to be armed :lol: I already have my travel bands which I've had one couple of times but I ordered a pot of the preggie drops too. 8 quid for 21 is a bit steep but hey if they work then great! I was a bit put off that the website was selling packs of the travel bands preggie drops and sick bags :saywhat: if the first two work why do I need the bags?? I made myself feel sick just looking at the sick bags :lol:

Brain freeze now so I'll just say :wave: to my lovely chicks :wave:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Hope your doing well. Hi to the new ladies too. I'm having repeat hcg today. It does not look good though ladies. Bit devastated at the moment. 

Will speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Just popping in to say hi x

Doodar- STUNNING pic and so glad all is well x

Hope- Glad you are doing well x

Princess- Yay on the start dates at last x

4ever- I am glad u managed to talk it thru with dh and hope all works out this time x

Kelly- Wow 9wks already! x

ST- I would be upset too and its only natural but your time will come x

Hi to Tinks, Trask, Rosa, Chris , Lou an gang x

AFM- I have been very depressed with grieiving my mum and sad about the cycle not working out but today the sun is shining and i am thankful for my health and for the ppl i have in my life and for the many happy memories my mum left me. I am off xmas shopping today as i have nothing in yet so trying my best to get on with my life as my mum would want and also to look forward to next yr and praying the next cycle brings us our much longed for BFP xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks for the encouraging comments. I definitely feel better after our conversation. I suppose I'm technically PUPO, but I'm spotting heavily now so I think it's safe to say I'm out of the running this round. Thanks again. You all rock :0)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Stacey I think I may have left you out yesterday!. Im so sorry you feel your out but you seem to be looking forward which is good. I'm glad the chat with dh went well and thank-you for being so honest it! as others have said sounds like you have had hard times in the past. There is more mental illness/eating disorders/addiction around than people realise. More infertility around than people realise as well!! just look at all these busy forums. My sis had bulimia and I had depression about 5 years ago. Best of luck with what ever you decide to do!xxx


----------



## goodies

hello ladies i hope its ok to join u ladies even tho im not due to start ivf til july?
xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie :dust: that the beta shows that everything is ok. 

AQ. So lovely to see you honey, the sun always helps me feel brighter. I can't believe how warm it is for november! We've been doing some Xmas shopping today too. 

St : wave:

Goodies hello. The more the merrier I alway say :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Goodies! Welcome. I think we've been thinking of ditching the dates on the thread, so yes, please join us. 

We're all in one of a few stages: waiting, taking bcp, waiting, stimming (taking stimulating hormones), waiting, having blood tests, waiting, having ultrasounds, waiting, having egg retrievals, waiting, having egg transfers, then the biggest wait of all: the two week wait (2ww). Some of use get the BFP and start the happy waiting, others get the BFN and start somewhere in the cycle again. 

As you can see, there is no worries that you're not starting until July; you've come to the right place :0) WELCOME!



goodies said:


> hello ladies i hope its ok to join u ladies even tho im not due to start ivf til july?
> xx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope, AQ - I'm the type to leave my Xmas shopping till Xmas eve (I have done for the last 2 years) but I'm trying to get more organised this year!

Hi goodies, I've just replied to you on the young ivf'ers thread :thumbup:

How is everyone??

4 DAYS ;) :wohoo:


----------



## 4everyoung

schoolteacher said:


> Hi Stacey I think I may have left you out yesterday!. Im so sorry you feel your out but you seem to be looking forward which is good. I'm glad the chat with dh went well and thank-you for being so honest it! as others have said sounds like you have had hard times in the past. There is more mental illness/eating disorders/addiction around than people realise. More infertility around than people realise as well!! just look at all these busy forums. My sis had bulimia and I had depression about 5 years ago. Best of luck with what ever you decide to do!xxx

Thanks for the disclosure, ST. I think it's smart that we stick to the topic on this thread, but I'm sure many of us bring with us some demons: eating disorders, depression, anxiety, abuse survivors, addiction, etc... There are probably threads out there about anxiety and conceiving and addiction and conceiving etc...but it's nice that this thread can bring us all together with our one "simple" purpose :) Thanks again. Despite having such a crummy experience, I always feel better when I find someone to relate to xx


----------



## 4everyoung

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies. Just popping in to say hi x
> 
> Doodar- STUNNING pic and so glad all is well x
> 
> Hope- Glad you are doing well x
> 
> Princess- Yay on the start dates at last x
> 
> 4ever- I am glad u managed to talk it thru with dh and hope all works out this time x
> 
> Kelly- Wow 9wks already! x
> 
> ST- I would be upset too and its only natural but your time will come x
> 
> Hi to Tinks, Trask, Rosa, Chris , Lou an gang x
> 
> AFM- I have been very depressed with grieiving my mum and sad about the cycle not working out but today the sun is shining and i am thankful for my health and for the ppl i have in my life and for the many happy memories my mum left me. I am off xmas shopping today as i have nothing in yet so trying my best to get on with my life as my mum would want and also to look forward to next yr and praying the next cycle brings us our much longed for BFP xxx

Thank you, AQ. I want to just say, it seems you are a very strong woman. I know you're hurting for many reasons, but you are looking at the bright side (literally--the sun is shining!) and looking for those things to be grateful for. I think it's so easy to dwell on the negative, but you are throwing out all kinds of positive vibes--I, for one, appreciate it. Happy Christmas shopping! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Stacy :hugs: When is your OTD? 

Hi goodies! Welcome! I've decided to stick around to support my other ivf groupers so I say who cares when you start. 

I've read three pages and don't remember much.... hope your scan is the 24th right? Gosh I think I want to know how many you have in there as bad as you! One of us has to end up being a twin mum! 

I'm done all my christmas shopping for Skyler, but haven't got anything for my hubby yet. Blah. I have time. 

Doodar how are things going with you? Still no ms? 

Hi to everyone else! I'm thinking about all your important dates and plans coming up.

Me, I'm still uber tired though the ms is giving me the occasional break. We announced to our family and friends last night so that was pretty exciting, and it's getting easier and easier to hear and find Dot's HB on the doppler :)


----------



## goodies

awww thanks ladies for the lovely warm welcome too

iv got pcos aswell so im currently on metformin for that aswell
and hubby has very low morph at between 1-2%
can i stil have icsi with that low morph?
x


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Goodies--I don't know what the official level is for an icsi, but my husband has low morph, count, and motility (some in the low average range). We're candidates for ICSI--no luck yet, but medically eligible! It could vary from clinic to clinic, though.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! 

Role on the 8th dec now!! Can't wait!! How soon can you tell your having twins?


----------



## 4everyoung

My OTD is Tuesday. I'm quite certain I'm out though...I've got the all-too familiar symptoms--namely cramping and an increasing flow.


----------



## goodies

so is icsi not possible with 1% morph
x


----------



## Traskey

Wow, that was a massive catch up and i've only been missing three days :rofl:

Doodar, love, love, love that scan pic. So pleased that all is well.

Stacey, glad that you and DH could talk things through. I agree he needs to quit or seriously cut down the smoking and drinking. I really hope the spotting doesn't mean that you are out this time. 

AQ, you are being amazingly strong but these last few months have been really hard on you. Might do you some good to talk to someone about it.

Tinks, lovely to see you back. We missed you. 6 months is shocking, to make you wait that long for your follow up!

Rosa, glad it won't be long before you are down regging again :dust:

Princess, 4 days and counting :wohoo:

ST, sorry to hear that your egg recipient got her bfp. I think I would have wanted to know too though :hugs:

Maddie, sending you some :dust:

Welcome goodies :hi: Our clinic don't look at the morph stat. You are fine with that for ICSI.

Kelly, how cute about Skylar!

Hope, Pet, hope you aren't suffering a lot with the :sick:

ZabbaB :hugs:

AFM, have to wait another period before we can start again. They want to do the same protocol so ive been warned I may get ohss again :( Hope not! Going to give me an extra scan to check for it during stimming. So DR end Dec/early Jan for us. It's going to be ICSI again too. 

Hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## goodies

ohhh good,, iv been on metformin for about 6 months and iv heard that it can help with egg quality for pcos ladies
x


----------



## Kelly9

With 1% morph you're only choice would be ICSI unless your hubby had so many sperm that were good that he could hit the right amount but it's unlikely. We were ICSI all the way they didn't even consider IVF with us. My dh's sperm count is about 16 million total, with 2-3% morph (using the new standards) and 40% motility.


----------



## goodies

My hubby's other numbers are fine he even got his motility up to 50% morph with vits and he has almost stopped drinkin alcohol altogether he is just having the odd one here and there and has promised to give up 4 months bfore treatment too xx hoping to get his morph up slightly too x


----------



## africaqueen

Goodies- Welcome to the thread and best of luck x

Trask- You will soon be starting again and getting more closely monitered so all good  as regards what you said about speaking to someone, i am trying to find a local grief support group to help me a little x

Hi to everyone else  I had a nice day looking round the shops but only ended up buying a fleece jumpsuit for dh to keep him warm in winter as i have one already. lol. We will look a treat in our all in ones! like giant babies! haha. I also got some bath bombs from lush which i love and me and my dad had a nice hot chocolate so it was a lovely day. Just watching x factor an waiting for dh to get in from work now xxx


----------



## goodies

My dh is also a late worker so I no how u feel I feel dwn today so im sitting with him at wrk x


----------



## africaqueen

Sometimes i enjoy the time to myself but sometimes it is pretty lonely. Luckily my dad lives up the road so i see a lot of him. Hopefully we will soon have the company of our bumps an babies ;-) xxx


----------



## goodies

My dad moved away last summer as did my brother and baby nephew but my mum and other brother lives bout 20 mins away and hubby's family live up the road but I feel like they are his family and not mine
Did u ladies tell family u were soon ivf??


----------



## Kelly9

Our family and a few of our friends knew we did icsi. I don't think well come right out and say it to everyone though. We had one friend ask and I told her so I think well keep goIng that route. 

All our family is 5000+ miles away makes me sad. :(


----------



## africaqueen

My mum and dad and MIL knew we were going to be doing IVF but sadly my mum died before we started the cycle and my dad is the only family i have on earth now other than dh and my inlaws who all live in Africa and Italy xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Very upset tonight. Hcg levels not up much from previous numbers. They are thinking its ectopic or non viable pregnancy. I'm having more bloods on Mon and possible scan. Were devastated. We have come so close but now so far. 

Were not giving up though. God has good plans for us all even though we can't see it yet. 

Good luck ladies and hope good luck for your scan. Can't wait to hear your news xxxx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## 4everyoung

((((Maddie)))) I'm so sorry to hear your news. I am glad you can keep your chin up. I hope someday all of us can say, "Remember how impossible it seemed? Now the kids are growing up so fast I can hardly believe it was ever a problem!" Hang in there xx


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry maddie :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Maddie honey. What a awful roller coaster for you. When will you have the scan to find out? I really hope everythingi s ok and that its not an eptopic :hugs: thinking of you :hugs:

Wow so many posts in so little time my befuddled brain got lost :lol: 

Welcome to our new "members" it's so good to have you along for this journey. Look forward to getting to know you. 

If your cycles are a little way off then I suggest you do as much as possible to prepare your body for the onset of drugs and get your head intoa confident happy space. There are so many ups and downs and as Stacey pointed out lots and lots of w a I t I n g : lol:

My scan is the 24th, I'll be 6weeks and 6 days by then. Scans around the 5-7 week mark are the earliest you discover whether you are having twins. We had double embryo transfer so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

Sorry for no more personals. Was rudely awoken by a cat this morning being sick in my bedroom. It was only after I dragged myself out of bed and cleaned it up that I remembered its my birthday today :lol: then I felt too hungry to sleep but too tired to eat. Ugh.


----------



## goodies

happybirthday hope!!!! x


----------



## kazzab25

Happy birthday hope and wishing you all the luck in the world for your scan! How exciting!!! I'm just taking vitamins and waiting waiting waiting!! 

Maddie very sorry to hear of your news! Thinking of you x


----------



## Traskey

Maddie, so sorry to read that your hcg levels haven't gone up :hugs:

Hope, happy birthday! :cake: Hope it's a lovely day for you :hugs:


----------



## goodies

Is there anything I can start taking to prepare for the Isci ? Xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hope--Happy birthday. I woke up to a rude cat curled up on my back purring LOUDLY (his look-at-how-sweet-I-am farce to get me up at 5 am to feed him! ).

Goodies--I would be careful about what you put in your body medicine-wise. Food wise? I hear fresh pineapple is good for fertility. I haven't tried it myself (but I haven't gotten preggers yet, so it might be the magic fruit!).

Have a happy Sunday, everyone!


----------



## goodies

I'm losing weight 
My bmi was 33 it's now 28 and coming down lol x


----------



## princess_1991

Maddie I'm so sorry to hear about you hcg levels :hugs:

Happy birthday hope!! :cake:

Goodies - if your not already taking them I'd probably say a good vitamin and folic acid :thumbup:

Afm - drinking lots of water, eating healthily, taking my folic acid - 3 DAYS!! :wohoo:

Actually the closer I get the more scared I am, I HATE needles with a passion but I always thought because I was having them for a good reason I'd be alright but I'm crapping myself :haha:

Hope everyone's okaii!


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks for all the birthday wishes girls. I've spent most of it dozing - looks like my party days are over :thumbup:

Kirsten. I hate needles too but these were actually ok. I found that when I made a fuss they hurt more. Secret seems to be do it front of tv for distraction and take deep breaths berating in as the needle goes in and out. You'll do great!


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you guys. I'm ok. Had a good cry with parents who have been amazing!! My husband bless him is trying to remain hopeful. It dosent help with my job....I know too much. I wish I could change my career until I go home with a baby. Haha!!

Happy birthday Hope. I hope you have a fantastic day......

Thank you for your support everyone. Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- I am so sorry hun. I have had 2 ectopics and with my 2nd my hcg rose as it would in normal pregnancy and was 7000 when i was rushed to theatre so lets hope its more of a chemical than a ectopic. If it is ectopic, dont lose hope. The loss of the embie is hard to take but i was actually relieved to lose both my tubes as i would of lived in fear of it happening a 3rd time. Good luck for tomorrow x

Hope- Happy Birthday x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Maddie30

AQ thank you for your reassurance. I hope its not ectopic too. I'm having repeat bloods tomorrow. I know it sounds awful but wish I never got a positive if it was going to end like this. Your probably right about chemical. The doctor at local hospital said he has seen cases like this where it has turned around. My numbers are 416 at 6 weeks, that cannot be right. Anyway I hope you are well and I think of all you ladies too. 

Xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

:hugs:best of luck Maddie-lets hope its one of the cases your doctor mentioned.xx

Happy brithday Hope!!! :cake:nothing worng with just relaxing!!x

Trask-glad to hear from you, will be prob be stimming around same time, I'm on short protocol again. x

Welcome to the new peeps!
goodies-I have pcos too. Oh and I had icsi -the very reason for having it is male factor so you should be fine as long as there are a few good ones it's fine.

Aq-I love xmas shooping, glad you have a good day. When I shop I always have to have a hot chocolate-its the law!x

princess-don't be scared the injections are fine. My sis (a midwife) told me to put my weight on the foot/leg on the other side to where your having the injection. So you can lift and wiggle the toes on the side where your having the injections. This means that your body is relaxed on that side and can't tense up which makes the needle harder to get in. Does that make sense, loL!

hello to everyone else! x


----------



## princess_1991

thanks hope, i think im more nervous that dh is doing them :haha: hes a kinda woops i slipped kinda guy :rofl: tbf to him he has been less jokey about everything since getting our dates so i think hes starting to take things a little bit more seriously :thumbup: 
st - that makes perfect sense, will try that out, thanks :flower:

maddie - lets hope its one of the cases your doctors mentioned, this whole process is soo hard isnt it! :hugs:

:hi: everyone else hope you are well, 

the few weeks leading up to the appointment flew by, these days leading up to my injection are draggin soooo much :brat:

Ive also stuck a few pics of my meds and what not on my journal :thumbup:


----------



## loopylew2

Happy birthday Hope.....xx

Maddie sorry to hear your news... xx

lou


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

So sorry Maddie tons of :hugs:

Princess, i was nervous about the injections to and i found ice really helps, dh puts an ice cube on my belly whilst i draw up the meds and i find it makes all the difference. 

Hope, Happy bday!! hope you had a great day.

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:

Afm, i was worrying before after i did my injection as there seemed to be more liquid left in the bottle than there should have been as this should have been the last dose before moving on to the next bottle. I have drawn up the right amount each time for sure so im just hoping this bottle had a little more in than the label stated. 

:flower:


----------



## Traskey

They usually do babies777, to allow for any spillage or mistakes. Our clinic said just to draw it into the second bottle and carry on. If that helps! Don't worry.


----------



## babies7777

Thank u Traskey for that, i was worrying i was doing something wrong.

Thank uu :flower:



Traskey said:


> They usually do babies777, to allow for any spillage or mistakes. Our clinic said just to draw it into the second bottle and carry on. If that helps! Don't worry.


----------



## goodies

iv got pco noy pcos im gunna just chill til july an worry bout things thn x


----------



## Kelly9

I'm thinking about you maddie.


----------



## ~Hope~

Me too :hugs:


----------



## goodies

and me! x


----------



## Delly

Hi Ladies,

It was another BFN from me the same thing AF came again on time didnt get to test either, I had extra progesterone too and still didnt keep it away. 

Going to give my body some time as as been on the meds now since aug and 2 failures. At least i wont be bloated for my wedding dress now :-( as is a tight fit anyway only 13 days to go.

:-( :-( xx


----------



## princess_1991

Oh delly I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: 

Maddie I'm also thinking of you :hugs:

We need a spurt of luck on this thread :dust:

Afm - 2 Days :yipee: definitely getting nervous!

Just wanted to ask you lovely ladies, how many folkie growth scans did you have while you were stimming, the nurse said expect between 5 and 8 but on the sheet they've given me only says about 3 :shrug: I was thinking maybe shes giving me worse case scenario(sp) but it just seems a lot of travelling, 8 times in 14 days, especially when DH hasn't got any holiday left so I'll be going on my own and on the train, it says on the website the whole process will need about 6/8 visits so how can they say that many for just follie scans :shrug: :haha: wow i sound like a bit of a whinge bag, sorry! :flower:


----------



## 4everyoung

Good luck Princess! I never know what the numbers mean :)

Thinking of you Maddie.

Delly--Sorry to hear it. I"m in the same boat- My test is tomorrow, but I know already. It's so sad. I got married in July, and I was bloated even without the hormones, if it's any consolation. I hope you are able to throw yourself into the wedding and really enjoy it. Any honeymoon plans? Hang in there.

Stacy


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- Wow we only had 1 follies scan! that was NHS tho so think thats the norm.Not long now! dont be nervous you will be fine x

Delly- sorry it didnt work hun. Enjoy the break an your wedding planning  x

Hi to everyone else. Dh and i have been up since 8am moving furniture out of our room ready for carpet fitter to lay new carpet tomorrow an our new bed just arrived so going to be setting that up soon. Bloody shattered! going shops soon for some more healthy foods and maybe a btl of red for later  xxx


----------



## goodies

sorry to hear that news delly xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Delly so sorry honey. I hope you have a wonderful wedding and it takes your mind off IVF for a little while. Are you going away on honeymoon?

Kirsten I think the number of folly scans depends on how you react to the meds. I had the first 7 days after starting stimming which was a Friday, then I had one the following Monday and another on the Wednesday with EC that Friday. So three altogether and my consultant had suggested that at the start. Could have been fewer or more depending on my reaction to stimming. 5-8 sounds a lot. You should plan to travel to the clinic every other day from the date of the first scan just in case. Best stock up on some good books for that train journey!

AQ we really should do some decorating around here but I just don't feel like I have the energy for it. A new bed sounds lovely!

Just booked my midwife appt for Monday December 5. I have to stop by the doctors later to pick up some light reading :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

I've gotta say AQ I am missing my wine on a weekend :haha: wouldn't be so bad if I was pregnant cuz you CAN'T drink but ATM nothing medical wise is stopping me other then wanting to be body ready for the ivf so it's my will power saving me :haha: makes me sound like an alchie!
I was a bit naughty last night tho, I had ice cream with a shot of baileys over the top :blush:

Thanks hope :thumbup:
:wohoo: for midwife!!


----------



## goodies

yay for midwife app hope!!
i think we were told 3 or 4 scans

weve just had abit of good news today as there was so much pressure on hubbby to pass his driving test for july but my stepdad has said he will take us to the clinic wen we need to take the eggs cos we are doin ivf satalite so thats such a great load of my mind
iv also just told my mum all bout it too x


----------



## Maddie30

Delly I am so sorry to hear your news:hugs:

Princess keep up the will power. We had three scans during stimming.

Good luck tomorrow Stacy:hugs:

Hope fantastic news on midwife appointment. Got everything crossed for your scan too

Thank you for all your best wishes. Feel better today. Waiting for final beta hcg and uss then follow up appointment on Wednesday with fertility clinic. Be nice if they had some answers. Will let you know.

Hi to the rest of gang xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Delly said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It was another BFN from me the same thing AF came again on time didnt get to test either, I had extra progesterone too and still didnt keep it away.
> 
> Going to give my body some time as as been on the meds now since aug and 2 failures. At least i wont be bloated for my wedding dress now :-( as is a tight fit anyway only 13 days to go.
> 
> :-( :-( xx

So sorry to hear your news Delly! I know it's no consolation of course you would rather be preganant but I really hope you can focsu on the wedding count down and have a magical day on the day!! you will look awesome in your dress I'm sure:) -such a shame we only get to wear it once!!!:hugs:xx



princess_1991 said:


> Oh delly I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:
> Just wanted to ask you lovely ladies, how many folkie growth scans did you have while you were stimming, the nurse said expect between 5 and 8 but on the sheet they've given me only says about 3 :shrug: I was thinking maybe shes giving me worse case scenario :flower:

Hey princess I had-4 or 5 I think, more than I expected! I think I had one extra as my follies were a bit slow growing near the end and er was pushed back twice. As Hope said, we were pretty much at the clinic every couple of days once stimms started. In total it was 7 trips I think (4-5 scans, plusER, plusET) well 8 if you count followup. I think I had extra scans as another lady at same clinic as me only had 2. I think they monitor egg share ladies quite closely, or maybe it was just coz I have pcos and they didn't want me to over stimulate. xxxx

Evening to everyone else!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I had a bunch of scans, my first at 3 days after stims then 6 days then 9, 10, 11 and 12 then that was it. 

Delly so sorry hun :hugs:

Maddie I hope they don't leave you hanging to long. Is your scan today to?


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie :hugs: I've lost track of your time zone. Is your beta today?

St I wore my dress four times! We got married abroad so I wore my dress for the ceremony and then a photo shoot a week later. Then we came home and I wore it for a vow renewal at the registry office because dh's parents didn't come to the wedding so we did that as a surprise for them. Then I wore it to our back home party. I like to get my monies worth out of expensive things! :thumbup: would love to wear it again but I'd never get in the skirt even before all the IVF bloat :lol:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks for the info girls I guess its just a wait and see thing on the scan front!

Im gutted I only got to wear my wedding dress once, DH says I should do the housework in it and get my money's worth :rofl:
Wow hope you lucky girl, I'm jealous ;) 
Were thinking of renewing our vows in a couple of years, I wouldn't mind a new dress but DH says for the price we paid for this one I can wear it again, I tried convincing him after a couple of kids it's highly unlikely I'll fit in it, DH says he'll make it fit :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- I only got to wear my dress once too but i weighed a lot more then so it wouldnt fit now. lol. dh and i am going to renew our vows when we have our lil daughter or son to be involved so hopefully in about 3-4yrs time  xxx


----------



## goodies

we would also like to renew our vows
hopefuly after 10 years of marriage with our children if its meant to be
xx


----------



## princess_1991

Aq - That's our plan too we said in about 7 years (from when we got married) so our LO would be involved and hopefully will be old enough to remember it, buti never thought we'd be nearly 2 years into our marriage and still no baby :sad2:
So we'll see maybe we'll renew in about 7 ish years from now :thumbup:


----------



## goodies

i choses 10 years cos ill still be young enough to look good
and its a nice even number lol
no other reason x


----------



## princess_1991

I "should" still look half decent in 10 years :rofl:


----------



## goodies

i hope i will too lol x


----------



## Kelly9

My dress would be to big now, I mean I wasn't very big for my wedding but I lost a bunch of extra weight after having my son, something I didn't expect and I kept it off till I started treatment and got pg of course I do want to renew our vows but somewhere tropical so I'll need a new dress, but seeing as how I paid 382 canadian dollars for mine with alterations I don't feel bad! Now to be fair it was a 1000 dollar dress but hey got to love the perks of having a MIL who is a seamstress and works for a bridal shop :) 

Maddie I hope you're ok!


----------



## goodies

mine was priced at £1600 but i got it for £525
x


----------



## Kelly9

Thats a great price! Thats still about 1000 canadian for me maybe closer to the 800 dollar range. We were very fortunate we had so many great connections that we only spent about 5500 canadian on our entire wedding attire included and I believe that included the weddings bands though I can't remember for sure on that one.


----------



## schoolteacher

I want to have a photo shoot so can wear my dress again!! Will I ever get round to it? who knows, lol. Would also like to renew vows:)


----------



## Kelly9

I keep wondering if I should sell my dress... I guess once I know if I get a girl I can make the decision.


----------



## Traskey

Maddie and Delly, so sorry to hear your news :hug: 
This journey is just too hard on good people.

Delly, I hope you are able to enjoy your wedding and that the bloat goes down in time.

I've lost weight for the IVF since my wedding so my dress would be too big too AQ! It's in a trunk in the loft but I never did get round to getting it cleaned after the wedding :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

princess_1991 said:


> I "should" still look half decent in 10 years :rofl:

You best had as you will only be my age then! haha xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Evening ladies hope alls well nothing to report for me just waiting for our first consultation!!


----------



## princess_1991

:blush: im feeling slightly ripped off after hearing about all your bargain dresses, we paid £1000 for my dress :blush: I would love a photo shoot just so I could wear it again, actually this reminds me I still have to get my dress from my moms :haha: it's been there since we got marriedcuz at the time we were living in aflat so had no room for it,

AQ - I thought you were younger then that judging by your avatar :thumbup:

Afm - DH told me to put twilight on and now he's fast asleep :haha: looks like this will be another night suffering from insomnia for me :dohh: I've had trouble sleeping ever since they told me I couldn't have babies :sad2: but it seems to have got worse since the whole ivf business started, I think it's stress related, I actually can't wait to hit the tierd stage when injecting (and hopefully when pregnant) so I can actually want to sleep :thumbup:

Hope everyone's okaii?!

Just out of interest, who's got up and coming appointments, injections, ec, et, otd's this month?? Just so I can keep track :haha:


----------



## 4everyoung

I found my perfect dress online this spring...it was the dress I wanted, and a woman was selling it after she'd worn it in her wedding a few months earlier. After talking with her about her glorious day, she offered me a $1000 dress for a few hundred. When I got to her house and tried it on, she was so happy for me she GAVE it to me! No joke...with a matching pillow and basket for the flower girl and ring bearer.

Anyway, that's probably a post for another thread, but wanted to jump on the wedding dress band wagon.

I'm off to the dr for my OPT. As you know, I'm not expecting a positive, even a little, so I'm hoping to meet with our dr this week to discuss best next steps.

Hubby was cigarette free yesterday--on the patch and seemingly on board! :0) 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## princess_1991

Yay 4ever that's good news, good luck for hubby staying smoke free, also good luck at the doctors!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacey hope it all goes well at the docs honey. Hooray for DH!

T I never got round to cleaning my dress either and since I wore it in sand and snow it needs it :lol: I'm scared to get it out of the cupboard in case the dirt has made holes...

Maddie are you ok honey?

Hello to everyone else. Just chilling today waiting for the in laws to arrive. 

Oh Kirsten I have my scan on the 24th so there's a date for your diary. And now in the words of Annie...

Tomorrow tomorrow I love ya tomorrow it's only a day away!


----------



## princess_1991

:rofl: thanks hope 

just got dhs sa results back, have posted em in my journal but thought id share with you lovely ladies

overall count: 252 million
motility: 79%
morphology: 82%
(she didnt say if this was per ml or per ejaculate, im guessing per ejaculate)

chuffed with the results but now dh is walking round like hes superman :dohh:

luckily for me todays going slow, wwhich suprisingly im glad about :haha:

hope i will log that date in my diary ;)

also my wedding dress needs cleaning too :thumbup:


----------



## goodies

wow that really is supersperm princess x


----------



## ~Hope~

No icsi for you then Kirsten :thumbup:

We just told the in laws... As expected mil is grinning like a Cheshire cat and telling me to put my feet up :)


----------



## goodies

awww lovely news on telling te inlaws did they no you were doing ivf x


----------



## princess_1991

aww hope, bet it was lovely telling the in-laws :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

How exciting telling everyone the good news. It's just a fab feeling. I'm ok thanks ladies. Hcg went up yesterday they have been 404, 416 and then yesterday 457. Were still in limbo. I'm having them repeated tomorrow with another scan. We are praying for a miracle but not looking good. I'm 6 weeks and two days tomorrow so numbers should be in there thousands. Emotionally im not bad. We just want to know so we can carry on and try again. 

Hello to everyone, hope your all doing well. 

Ps my wedding dress in loft. I have gained a few pounds so doubt it will fit me now. Keep on saying to friends that we should have a wedding dress party at home, haha xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Ps kirsten fab news about sperm x


----------



## Kelly9

A wedding dress party is a great idea! But most of my friends aren't married yet. Lol. 

Did they do a scan on you the other day to rule out ectopic? I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsten- Ah thanks hun! i love you! haha. Fab news on dh's swimmers x

Maddie- Hope they scanned u again? i am a bit concerned with how low your numbers are rising tbh... ectopics usually cause slow rising hcg but i was the exception and mine were high. Fingers x'd that its not ectopic but if it is you will be ok. I am proof of that x

Hi to Trask, Tinks, Hope, Lou and all the gang x

AFM- I am so tired after another days moving furniture around for new carpet to be fitted, then i put new curtains up and changed new bedding and did a ton of washing, cleaned kitchen an bedroom an then went shops so im buggered! lol xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

BFN


----------



## Maddie30

4ever I'm so so sorry. Words cannot sum up how your feeling now. Big hugs.

Thank you Kelly and hope. They did do an uss and no evidence of ectopic. I am having bloods and scan tomorrow at fertlity clinic. I have been spotting more today so I hope nature is being kind to me. Will let you know how I get on tomorrow. 

Aq you have been busy. Nothing nicer than new carpets and a change around of furniture. 

Night night ladies and Aq thank you so much for advice xx


----------



## africaqueen

4ever - Im sorry hun. It sucks. No words other than that really. Keep hopeful and we wil get our miracles x

Maddie- GL tomorrow and realy hope all ok. I was scanned 3 times before ectopic showed up. Hope its something less severe than that tho x

Nite all xxx


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry Stacy! :hugs: 

Maddie good luck to you did they see a sac or anything? I hope you just have slow rising numbers and get your miracle x 2!


----------



## princess_1991

Stacey I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:

Well girls today's the day :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!


----------



## goodies

do u start injecting today? x


----------



## princess_1991

Yeah :thumbup:


----------



## goodies

you will do great is your hubby going to help x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Sorry i have been ima, been feeling pretty crap these last few days.

Forever, im so sorry, tons of :hugs:

Maddie, hugs too :hugs:

Sarah, you have been busy! i really need to do a full house clean before i start the next stage but just really havent got the energy. Gonna force myself tomorrow for sure.

Hope, it must have been amazing telling the inlaws, so happy for u.

Kelly, st, trask, tink, rose and everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Afm, been having some mean side effects, really bad migraines and upset stomach. Keeping everything crossed the medicine is doing what it should and everything is ok for the baseline scan to move on to stimming.

Hugs to all

:hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Yes goodies DH is doing my injections for me, I hate needles so I couldn't bare to do it myself :)

Isabella - I hope you feel better soon, fingers crossed for your baseline :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Hi Princess

Tons of luck with your first injection, i didnt feel any side effects till this weekend so i cant complain. Remember to use the ice, it really helps.

:flower:



princess_1991 said:


> Yes goodies DH is doing my injections for me, I hate needles so I couldn't bare to do it myself :)
> 
> Isabella - I hope you feel better soon, fingers crossed for your baseline :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks Isabella, I brought a bag of ice yesterday specially for this :haha:
I'm interested to see if I suffer from any side effects considering I'm not injecting everyday :shrug:


----------



## babies7777

Hopefully you wont, i didnt really feel anything at first it was only i would say this weekend i started noticing it. It was strange for me as im not used to feeling overly hormonal tho guess thats good practice for pregnancy :haha:
I usually get headaches around af time but dont usually take anything for them but these past two times i have needed to. Your protocol is totally different to mine, so how long do you down reg for? or is it just that you use different things rather than needles? I bruise really easily so the first time i injected i got one but since using the ice i havent, its great!

Its sooooo worth everything tho as its the closest i have ever gotten to having a possible bfp, dh's swimmys have improved a little since lifestyle changes and vits but not enough yet to be able to conceive without help. We hope tho that with time and healthy living they will get stronger and stronger. I always wanted a big family, seven kids!! and im not giving up on that dream.

:flower:



princess_1991 said:


> Thanks Isabella, I brought a bag of ice yesterday specially for this :haha:
> I'm interested to see if I suffer from any side effects considering I'm not injecting everyday :shrug:


----------



## Maddie30

Babies, never give up on your dream!! 

Princess good luck with injections, they are worth it if it gives you your miracle baby. Even if it dosent end the way you want. You will have given it a dam good try.

Kelly I really hope its a slow starter too......thank you for support. Aq 3rd scan this afternoon. I've got everything crossed xx


----------



## Kelly9

Me too maddie! Let us know!


----------



## princess_1991

I've never heard of people on my protocol either, I take one dr injection tonight, then 12 days later (28th) I have a scan and start my stims, so nothing else in-between,
So your about a week or so infront of me Isabella :thumbup: never give up on your dream tho! I always wanted a big family, if it was up to me I'd have about 11 kids :haha: but cuz DH has already got 3 kids he only wants another 2 max. Which I'm really disappointed about cuz I know I wouldn't get my 11 kids ;) with ivf but I was hoping for maybe 4 :blush:

Thanks maddie - good luck with your scan, I've got everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Wow that is totally different than mine, i down reg with injections for 3 weeks then have scan then if everything is ok i stimm and still down reg inject for up to 10 days then ec and et etc. Only a week till my scan :happydance: I sooo hope it works for us, all of us. Im hoping for two put back in and 5 frosties hee hee, wishful thinking i know but you gotta have hope.

:flower:



princess_1991 said:


> I've never heard of people on my protocol either, I take one dr injection tonight, then 12 days later (28th) I have a scan and start my stims, so nothing else in-between,
> So your about a week or so infront of me Isabella :thumbup: never give up on your dream tho! I always wanted a big family, if it was up to me I'd have about 11 kids :haha: but cuz DH has already got 3 kids he only wants another 2 max. Which I'm really disappointed about cuz I know I wouldn't get my 11 kids ;) with ivf but I was hoping for maybe 4 :blush:
> 
> Thanks maddie - good luck with your scan, I've got everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Maddie, everything crossed for u!

:hugs:



Maddie30 said:


> Babies, never give up on your dream!!
> 
> Princess good luck with injections, they are worth it if it gives you your miracle baby. Even if it dosent end the way you want. You will have given it a dam good try.
> 
> Kelly I really hope its a slow starter too......thank you for support. Aq 3rd scan this afternoon. I've got everything crossed xx


----------



## princess_1991

Isabella - The one dr injection I do lasts for a month so that probably explains why I don't have to dr while stimming, were hoping to have 2 blasts put back and where not sure about frosties, might not have the funds to freeze but we'll see when we get there :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten good luck for today's jab. A word of warning on the ice, depending on the meds it can make it sting more. I iced my tummy for my first two menopur jabs and it stung while the needle was in and after. Then I stopped icing and the stinging stopped. The needle is so fine that it doesn't really hurt, a cat scratch or a paper cut stings more. 

Maddie :dust: for the scan

Stacey :hugs: I know you were expecting it but that doesn't make it any easier. 

Sorry no more personals my brains marshmallow :blush:


----------



## babies7777

Yes i know what you mean, we all have these fantasies of what we would like but it all depends on one thing or another. Fingers crossed we get there :flower:



princess_1991 said:


> Isabella - The one dr injection I do lasts for a month so that probably explains why I don't have to dr while stimming, were hoping to have 2 blasts put back and where not sure about frosties, might not have the funds to freeze but we'll see when we get there :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Hi hope

Its funny you should say that because thats the main reason i use it as my down reg drugs really sting, not the needle the meds when pushed in, my skin has a reaction to it so i use the ice to calm before the storm haha and after to sooth. Havent got to menpur yet but from what you have said looks like i will need it for both sides. Sucks the ice made it worse for you but we get there in the end, you're proof of that.

:flower:



~Hope~ said:


> Kirsten good luck for today's jab. A word of warning on the ice, depending on the meds it can make it sting more. I iced my tummy for my first two menopur jabs and it stung while the needle was in and after. Then I stopped icing and the stinging stopped. The needle is so fine that it doesn't really hurt, a cat scratch or a paper cut stings more.
> 
> Maddie :dust: for the scan
> 
> Stacey :hugs: I know you were expecting it but that doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> Sorry no more personals my brains marshmallow :blush:


----------



## princess_1991

thanks hope will keep that in mind but as its only 1 dr shot ill have nothing to compare it too :haha:
hope youe well :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck princess, will be fine! (ps my Dh has 3 kids too!! I also wanted 3 or four but now will be lucky to get one possibly 2!) xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- I have been thinking of you today and really hope it was not ectopic. Update us asap hun x

Princess- I have never heard of that protocol... GL with jabs and re the ice i know a lot of ppl say apply cold or heat etc but i had 46 jabs in total and never did anything like that, just rubbed the area slighly and straight in an i was fine an my friend who has been jabbing for 35yrs with diabetes said no need to apply ice etc x

Babies- Hope all side effects subside soon. I had barely none but had only 2 eggs so i think side effects mean the drugs are working better x

Hi to Hope, STm trask, tinks and gang x Has anyone heard from Chris? x
xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls, half hour and counting ;) 
I dunno who's more nervous me having the shot or DH doing it :haha:
Im now reading and re-reading the instructions just incase I get anything wrong, I swear im gunna get sectioned before this cycle is over :rofl:


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck Princess, i just did number 14 :happydance: I was telling dh about your protocol he thinks its great, heres to lots of bfps, fingers crossed :flower:




princess_1991 said:


> Thanks girls, half hour and counting ;)
> I dunno who's more nervous me having the shot or DH doing it :haha:
> Im now reading and re-reading the instructions just incase I get anything wrong, I swear im gunna get sectioned before this cycle is over :rofl:


----------



## goodies

good luck

any updates ladies?
x


----------



## princess_1991

Worst thing ever!
Everytime DH got near to me I panicked and was like noo wait wait :haha: 
We didn't end up icing it as we did it in the bedroom and if we didn't do it then and there I never would have done it, 
I felt it go through every layer is skin and fat ;) 
Once done it was fine and thinking back it was fine but it's just awful having to do it, I got emotional afterward and DH was like aww the pain will go in a minute nd I was like it doesn't hurt :sad2: 
I was just emotional knowing we've started 

Ive shamelessly copied from my journal as I would have posted the same thing, 
I also took pics :blush: 
Will update them in my journal Cuz I'm sure not everyone wants to see :haha:

I'm now emotionally drained and want to sleep :blush:

Hope everyone's okaii :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Kirsten honey. The first one is done :dance: seriously though I had an episode like that and if you dread it it will hurt. You have to tell your brain that it's nothing and that you look forward to doing it because the end game is you being a mummy. It never isn't uncomfortable but it's a hell of a lot easier if you laugh before you do it :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

I'll try laughing next time hope, just glad it's over with, feeling a bit bruised but can't see anything, 
Thankgod there's not another one for 12 days :yipee:
Will have to get a new ticker now, will do it when I'm not on my phone, 
Just watched frozen planet, I love it and its cheered me up, does anyone else watch it??


----------



## rosababy

Princess, I reacted the exact same way for my first jab! :haha: It was harder emotionally for me than it actually was physically. Your protocol is so different! So lucky that you only have this one jab!

Babies, never give up on your dream. With ivf, you could still have that huge family! Twins after twins after twins...:rofl: My menopur/bravelle stung so bad. Really hoping it was the bravelle, since I'm only taking menopur this time. My DR med (lupron) didn't hurt at all going in.

Maddie, any updates? Thinking of you.

Delly, so so so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: There are no words, but please know that we're here to support you. :kiss:

Afm, not much to report. I start DR on Friday. Ho hum. Acupuncture is going well. Still taking all of my supplements...:coffee:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh princess, poor you. I agree with hope look at them as ends to an amazing means.

Thank you for your support ladies. Well had a scan at fertlity clinc, they saw some free fluid which I think signs of ectopic but extremely small sac measuring 5.4 mm. They said at this stage they would Luke to see a sac of at least 1.5cms. We are still in limbo. They repeated hcg today, results tomorrow. They said if not doubled they will refer me to back to local hospital for follow up. Praying for a miracle still. We have everything crossed. If its not meant to be and its a failing pregnancy then I want to carry on and try ourselves for a while before using frosties. Wow what a rollercoaster this is.

Hi to everyone, sorry to sound like such a moaner

Princess I love frozen planet too. I thought if all this ttc ride was as easy as the penguins this site would have not been invented, Hahaha

Night night ladies xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Ladies--
Lots of stuff going on! Can we get an update: stimming, ER, ET, 2ww etc...?

AFM: I spoke with my RE today. Last time, I spoke with her on my own. This time, DH was on the line. She said my eggs were slightly deteriorating, as is normal with age (37). She said DH's sperm was abnormally shaped, and she was concerned about that. She asked him about his smoking and drinking habits, and he owned up. She pretty much told him that if he wanted to father a child he would COMPLETELY cut out booze and cigarettes. He told her he could do that. After the call, he told me he would do it. She said sperm takes about 80 days to fully replenish, so we're going to take December off and start stimming in January for a February retrieval/transfer--if DH does his part.

To be honest, I'm happy to take a break over the holidays and to give DH space to work on his s**t.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## princess_1991

4ever - that's good that DH is determined to quit, my DH took weeks saying he was gunna quit and failing miserably before I put it to him like your re did, super good luck for the new year and new cycle :thumbup:

Afm - I'm really suffering, I just can't seem to settle, ive done my breathing exercises, listened to my relax sounds, I just can't sleep, this is gunna sound daft but how long does it take before side effects kick in? I know it was only a few hours ago and I don't know if it's just me being hot and a hypochondriac but I'm sweating buckets and can't cool myself down, my jammys are literally sticking to me and I'm sticking to DH, so won't be cuddling him much tonight :haha: I think I'm probably getting ahead of my self but jheeze I just wanna sleep I'm exhausted :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

I was just wondering if those could be side effects...I dunno. :shrug: It's probably more that you were so worked up about the jabs. Try reading something, just to take your mind off of things. Reading always makes me sleepy, so maybe it'll put you to sleep. Maybe this will help... :xmas15:


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks, Kirsten--What are you taking again? Hang in there!! :)


----------



## princess_1991

Im on prostap :shrug:
Thanks for the tiP rosa


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie was the sac seen in the uterus or tubes? and how many did you have transferred?


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie :hugs: did you have a double transfer? I hope you get answers soon. 

Kirsten. Hmm I'd say too early for side effects, but they dont sound psychosomatic. Maybe because you get a months worth in one dose e side effects hit you more quickly. Hope you slept. 

Rosa. Glad acu is going ok. 

Stacey. I am so glad your hubby fessed up to your re. I think a break to let his sperm recover is a great idea. 

I love frozen planet. We haven't watched last nights yet. The penguins crack me up. Especially the one that was stealing the other guys rocks when they were nest building :lol:

Had a really bizarre night, kept waking up but when I was sleeping I was having horrible dreams and I kept waking up feeling like I wanted to cry. Also my ovaries feel a bit twisted, like if I turned over too quick I might rupture one. They sometimes do twinge a bit in the night. Hoping it's just the progesterone. Been feeling a bit nauseus yesterday and today too but It might be because I'm so tired. 

One week to go until the scan... Wish it was today!

Hope you're all ok :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Well ended up getting to sleep about 3 :xmas13: (btw I'm loooving the Xmas smiles)

Aw hope them penguins cracked me up, lasts nights was good, it had the emperor penguins on it nd they look after the eggs and stuff, got me thinking I wouldnt Mind if it was DH having to do the injections and get all battered and bruised :xmas4:

Also I hope that's not ms (or hope it is, I'm not sure :xmas13:)

Is this your first scan hope?

:xmas3: Kelly, how's it hanging??


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- I had free fluid with both my ectopics too. I will tell you this though, make sure they scan you again within a wk, as the hcg results mean nothing where ectopics are concerned. With my 2nd it rose as it should so they were telling me i was just too early on to see anything but a wk later i was rushed to theatre after insisiting on another scan. Just keep pushing it. I learnt the hard way that they dont always know what they are doing and ectopics are not always text book but they are life threatening. I am glad they are keeping close eye on you tho and keep us updated x

Kirsten- Yay to first needle! you soon get used of it x

Hi to everyone else. Just a quickie from me as up to our eyes sorting our flat out! xxx


----------



## Maddie30

I had a single embryo transfer. They transferred one due to my age and quality of embryo. My hcg results are still suboptimal so they have arranged to see me tomorrow at 9am for plan of management. Either laparoscopy or methorexate. I don't want either. I wish the results would go down so I can miscarry naturally. Aq thank you so much for advice. I guess its waiting again until tomorrow now. 

Ladies I also want to say trust your instincts. There is nothing stronger than that. However pma all the way. 

Kelly and doodar how are you doing??

Princess poor you with injections. Keep on remembering there is going to be an amazing means. 

Aq good luck with sorting out flat. 

4ever hope your ok. 

Babies, goodies....how are you?

Hope I bet you cannot wait until uss. It's such an exciting time. 

Hey to everyone Ive missed xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still hoping for a miracle for maddie! If they can see a sac in the uterus no matter how small they should let you have the option of waiting to try a natural mc I mean within a reasonable time frame of course.


Princess I'm doing good ms seems to have eased off it got a lot easier at the 8 week mark and today is my last day of vaginal inserts! :yipee: I've been so looking forward to this day! 

I wanted to say quick hi to everyone else I haven't read back through the pages properly yet I hope you are all well! 

Doodar how've you been? I don't think in my quick scanning that I've seen you post in a bit.


----------



## Doodar

I'm here :hi: so sorry I've been mia for a few days. I've been sooo busy!!
Wow lots to going on in here. Thats the problem missing out on a few days, there is so much to catch up on, you get lost with it all.

Maddie I am so sorry for what you are going through hunny. I just want you to know I am thinking about you :hugs:

Delly and 4ever big hugs to you both too :hugs:

4ever sounds like the phone consult with hubby had done wonders, at least he is willing to give it a go :thumbup: you'll have your bubba before you know it :thumbup:

Hope not long now, so exciting :happydance:

Rosa you starting tomorrow, that has come round so quick. Reckon this is your time hunny :thumbup:

AQ sounds like youe keeping busy hunny and you sound much happier :hugs:

Princess yay! for down reg hunny :happydance: I think everyone goes through what you went through on there first injection hun, even second time round I was the same. It does get easier hunny I promise. I have a needle phobia and I used a topical to numb the area. I'm still injecting now and I still turn away and squeeze a pillow like a big baby but I dont feel it going in.

Kelly Yay! for morning sickness easing :happydance: I still haven't had any, still worrying about it :wacko:

AFM been keeping myself busy with christmas shopping etc. I am awaiting my apt with the midwife to arrive in the post. I phoned up and booked in on Tues and she said I should hear something in about a weeks time. Other than that nothing to report really. Oh I have ordered my first pair of maternity jeans. Yep! I'm starting to show at 9 weeks. I can no longer fasten my jeans and am walking round with the top button undone. Not a good look at all :haha: I think majority of it is bloat from the meds. Hubby was working at a house and the lady there is due in Jan and he said to me last night, she is due in jan and she doesnt look as big as you now!! Yep!! cheers for that!! Tsk!! Men!!


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.


Maddie i am so hoping for a miracle for you.

Princess, glad u managed to get to sleep, albeit really late and i love the xmas smilys too, they are very cool.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.


Afm My emotions are up and down today, i was all excited over christmas shopping etc earlier and then just burst into tears coz dh emailed me and said he cant come to the baseline scan with me as his boss wont give him the day off. I know its stupid to be upset (in my head) as i didnt think originally he would have been able to come but then when he said he could i was really relieved as its the first scan after starting treatment and if all is well they show us how to mix the menpur etc and administer so i just felt really relieved he would be there to to listen, hold my hand etc i dunno im just waffling just feeling hormonal i guess. Its a bugger to get to the hospital which doesnt help, as dh will have the car so i need to get a bus, train and then walk there but i just need to get over it and stop being silly.

:flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Doodar - yay for bloat or bump, btw happy 9 weeks :yipee:

Maddie - fingers tightly crossed for you over here!

Kelly - glad you haven't had to much ms :thumbup:

Isabella - I know how you feel, DH told me the other day he may not be able to come to some of the follie scans cuz he's got no holiday left so I'll have to catch train to London on my own which I'm not to happy about with these dark nights!

Afm - I'm feeling pretty lousy, I'm tierd and cold and had to wait 40 minutes for a bus just to go and buy a mirror :dohh: why do I do this to myself :xmas13:
So yeah not much to report :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!
princess-welldone on jabby, the first one is soooo nerve racking! flippin hate the dark nights!xxx

babies-As princess said, I feel for you not being able to have DH at first scan. I was very lucky that dh's work let him come to all the appointements! I would have been upset to go by self! xxxxx

foreveryoung-pleased to hear you had a positive telephone converstaion with DH and the nurse!:thumbup:xxx

Can't remember anything else!
So trask-how ru?
Hope-how u feeling today????
Maddie-how ru too hun? Thinking about you.xxx:hugs:

Delly, doodar, rosa,goodies,AQ,-how ru all!!!!! Traced chris-seems to be sticking to 1st tri now:(
I know tinks and zowiey aren't on here at the mo, but thinking bout them too!!!
AFM-had a s**t day at work:( oh well. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

I feel sick :(. But suppose that's a good thing :lol:

Isabella. That is a pain that DH can't come to your appt if they show you the jabs, we also had a DVD with ours though that showed how to do it. :hugs:

Kirsten you never fail to make me smile. Hope the mirror was worth it :thumbup:

St so lovely to see your type face. Sorry you had a sucky day at work :hugs:

Ok straw poll which hug smiley do people prefer? This one :hugs: or this one :hug:?

And as an aside why does the one spelled hug turn into the one spelled hugs??


----------



## schoolteacher

i prefer the first one its cuter!x


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I am the same! None of my original pants fit! I had to go into my bigger pants from before and or wear sweats, I think it is the meds to be honest though we may not go back down before starting to actually show so I've embraced it, I use a hair band on my button for my pants it works well since I can still zip em up. 

Rosa starting already?!!! YAY!

Hope, only one more week I am so excited for you!


----------



## ~Hope~

Quiet here today girls. Hope you're all ok. 

I seem to have a sore throat and a bit of a cold so add that to my usual tiredness and I've spent most of the day dozing. Oh and had a good cry. We've decided to sell our house so we need to do some packing up and DIY and I just too tired to do anything. So frustrating!

Tomorrow we're heading out to the zoo with our friends and their three little ones which should be fun, the back to their's for dinner. We've already decided that we're going to have to come home in between so I can try and have a nap :lol:

I'm really not complaining though because other than a little nausea because I'm tired at least I don't seem to have any ms!

:flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Wow it has been quiet hasn't it!
I havent been well today so spent most of the day dossing, feeling really bloated, bruised and swollen around were I had my shot, don't know if the bloating is the meds, (tmi) constipation or af :shrug: if it's af then it's early but I've been having cramps today and don't know if the dr drugs bring on af :shrug:

Hope - happy 6 weeks hun :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie any new news or you still in limbo?

Hope I love going to the zoo out here, I think we'll do "Zoo Lights" with Skyler this christmas for his first trips, it's where you go at night and the whole zoo is lit up with thousand of beautiful lights!

I was a bit nauseous today but not bad, it is mostly gone now :) Also since I stopped my progesterone yesterday morning Ive lost most of my bloat and any bit of a bump I had starting! I thought maybe I was bloated cause of it but wowzers! I"m flat again for a short while anyway.

Hi princess!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: Kelly 
Wish they did summat like zoo lights here!
Happy 10 weeks Hun! Not long now before you can announce it to the world :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh we've already told all our family and friends last week!


----------



## princess_1991

:xmas13: I'm a bit behind then! I forgot who's told who :haha:


----------



## Doodar

Oh yeah Kelly I forgot about the progesterone causing bloat. I'm guessing that's what mine is too. Aw the zoo lights sound lovely, wish they did something like that over here.

Hope we've just moved house and moving again in a few weeks. :wacko: I know just before Christmas must be mad. Think of it as a new start Hun. I was sad when I left my old house but not anymore, I'm looking forward to the future. New house new baby!!

ST nice to hear from you Hun :hugs:
Princess :hugs: for the bloat!
Babies big hugs for you:hugs: this ivf plays havoc with our emotions

Afm mat jeans arrived. Soooo comfy!! My apt came through for midwife booking in, it's at the local primary school, not a happy bunny. Talk about cut backs sheesh!! Anyway I spoke to my doctor and she agreed I should have specialist care at the hospital. Also she thinks I may have diabetes. Had sugar in my urine and finger prick reading was high so have to go for fasting bloods on Monday really hope I don't have it, it's not looking good though.

Love to the rest of you lovely ladies and happy weekend :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly I bet your family are stoked! How exciting to be able to tell every one. I'm sure your bump will truly appear soon. When is your next scan?

Doodar. Yay for mat jeans, glad to hear they're comfy :thumbup: boo for diabetes though I hope you don't have it. I'm excited to be moving house, it's just the thought of actually packing up this one and getting it ready for sale and the finding something and unpacking... I feel tired just thinking about it :lol: when we bought this house we only looked at three in one day and decided this was the one for us. Had no 'wishlist' then other than close to work, now though I want a grown up house with specific rooms and sizes and I fear it could take us years to find one :lol:

Kirsten I hope you feel better today honey :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

My next scan is dec 5 at 12 weeks. 
Hope we did much the same when we bought this house no wish list just didn't want to rent never thought About having two or three babies in the one extra room! But we knew we'd be here only for about 5 years due to dhs work so our time is coming to an end soon enough. Just have to bide our time and I already have a wish list on the go for the next place we buy. Has anyone heard from maddie recently?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Any news from Maddie? x

Glad everyone is doing well and hope those jabs are going well Kirsten x

I went and did some xmas shopping again today. Got my cousins gifts and xmas chocs etc all hidden away intill xmas wk! lol xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi beautiful ladies,

Hope your all well. Unfortunately yesterday I had a laparoscopy and an evac. On uss they thought they saw a sac in my right ovary. When they operated no evidence of ectopic. They felt failing pregnancy in uterus. We are completely devastated and have to be strong for the future. I'm quite sore today and I'm so use to being miss independent. However I had my orders to do nothing at all. Gods plan was for us to multiply ladies and this is what we will do. 

Well ladies good luck for your future. I am going no where. I want to continue with you all on your journeys, uss, appointments, Dr,stimming, tww. Hopefully in the next few months ill have news for you all too.

Night night ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

:hugs: I'm sorry Maddie.


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie I'm so sorry honey :hugs: rest up, cry, scream, shout, do what you need to and know that we are always here if you need us :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning all! sorry not been on! yesterday was my nephew Flynn's 2nd birthday and we also got a kitten! a bengal whom we have named Elvis! he is so cue! We only moved 2 weeks ago but already feel fairly settled in though the bathroom and spare room are not finished yet!

maddie-so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you.xx:hugs:

Hope-once your in it's worth the effort of packing up, etc! has ypur sore throat gone?xx

princess-you feeling any better? I have a horrible sore throat and one of those really annoying coughs that you know is gonna last ages!!xx

AQ-I can't buy christmas chocs too early as i end up eating them:haha: x

Kelly-yay for zoo lights! I love zoos and I love christmas lights so perfect combo! That's nice to get a flat stomach back for a little while! Although I'm sure your wanting the bump to pop out soon though really!xxx

Hi doodar! a midwife appointment at a school? that is a bit weird!!!xx

Hi to everyone else! happy sunday!x


----------



## rosababy

Maddie, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Did your doc say how long it will be until you try again? :hugs: I had a lap, and I felt SO incredibly sore for a few days, so I know how you're feeling (physically anyway). 

Kelly, I can't believe you're going to be 12 weeks already! So soon! :dance:

Doodar, yay for mat pants! I can't wait to have them! 

Afm, nothing new. I've had 2 DR jabs. Last night, my bestie was over and wanted to watch my shot, so i'm like ummm...okay? She made some kind of joke and accidentally bounced the bed while the needle was in me, which made me giggle (belly bouncing with needle IN!) and I'm like DUDE!!! KNOCK IT OFF!!! :rofl: It made for a funny story anyway.


----------



## goodies

i wish my bestie was here but shes been in oz for a year and a half xx


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- I am so sorry hun but i am also relieved for you that it was not ectopic. You get plenty of rest and you will be starting trying again in no time x

Rosa- Wow your dr again already? that was fast. Our clinic says 3mths between cycles so we go again in Feb 2012. I am glad for the break tho to be honest x

ST- We are the same with xmas goodies! last yr i stocked the xmas cupboard up early but this yr i have given the stuff to my dad to hide away intill xmas wk! lol x

Doodar- Hope all is going well with u x

Hope- How r u doing hun? x

Princess- Hope dr is going well x

Kelly- Wow nearly 12wks! dont know where tme goes! x

Hi to everyone else x

afm- i am off to visit my dad and then il be getting my stuff ready for 1st day back at work tomorrow since my mum died. I am so nervous but doing part time to start with and my manager has been supportive saying he will ease me into things and to take my time over the next 2mths. I am hoping to build up to full time asap tho as we need the cash and i want us to try and have a little holiday before next cycle xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ. Good luck with work tomorrow. It's good you can let yourself in gently. My first day back after the 2ww was overwhelming and that was only 2 weeks!

Rosa. Omg laughing with the needle in... I did that once and never again :lol:

Kelly. Can't believe your 12 week scan is so soon. Can you find out the sex that early? 

St hello honey good to see you. 

Afm nothing really to report. He a great time at the zoo yesterday and then dinner and board games. Can't believe I managed to stay awake. The fresh air must be a good thing! Feeling tired for it today though. Just having a lazy day sorting out the photos from yesterday and doing a little bit of packing :lol:


----------



## Kelly9

AQ good luck at work, you're lucky to have such a nice boss.

Oh my another 1.5 weeks and I'm 12 weeks, say what?! I think the earliest they can tell with any accuracy is 16 weeks and I've already got my gender scan booked for Dec 30th, I'll be 16 weeks exactly.


----------



## Doodar

Laddie I am so sorry you had to go through that. Keep fighting Hun, you will get there :hugs:

AQ good luck for your first day back :thumbup:

Rosa lol at the needle in belly, so funny :haha:

Kelly wow where is the time going. You'll soon be on 2nd tri how exciting :happydance:

Hope how you doing? Not long till scan :happydance:

Hi to everyone else!!

I'm just going for my fasting bloods! I'm so worried about the results, not sure how long they will take to come through. I've been dr googling though and found lots of articles on steroid induced diabetes. My money is on the steroids being the culprit if it turns out that I do have. I'm not happy because I was never told they could induce diabetes. Guess I'll just have to deal with it now.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls

Sorry I've been MIA for a couple of days, I've barely had time to sit down!
We moved my mom into her bungalow this weekend and I couldnt believe how much of a horder she was! We had to get a skip and chuck a hell of a lot of stuff away, also my uncle died Friday night so that brought our move to a stand still, so next weekend were off to Scotland for the funeral, it's a sad situation but I'm kinda glad I'll get to see the family as we don't go up much, we only saw uncle George two weeks ago when he come down for a holiday so to find out he's gone was a massive shock, I'm gunna be nackered tho we go up on the Friday come back on the Sunday then off to London for our appointment on Monday :dohh: i never stop!

Definitely think the hormones are kickin in tho, I think it's them with a mix of lack of sleep and everything else that's gone on this weekend but I've been ready to rip DHs head off :blush: 
Sorry I've done no personals girls I'll have a read through later and catch up a bit! I'm spending the day in bed watching series one of heaston blumenthals feasts with the dog :thumbup:


----------



## goodies

sorry for ur loss princess and good luck doodar xx


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry for your loss Princess but nice you will see your family. xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Sorry for your loss princess. Xx

Hello everyone xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Princess sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: you'll be so busy the time will fly until your next appointment. 

Kelly 16 weeks hey, We get one at 12 and 20 I think so I'll either have to wait a month or book a private scan :lol:

Aq how did your day go?

Doodar any results? That crap that they didn't warn you about the possible diabetes. 

Hello everyone :wave:

Managed a full day in the office today and only feel a little tired. Three more sleeps until the scan. I'm starting to feel nervous...


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry princess! My uncle dIed just over a year ago from a massive heart attacks and he was so young no one expected it. :hugs: 

Doodar if it's the steroids when you stop them will it go away or are you on them for the entire pregnancy? I had gestational diabetes last pregnancy so I have a 75% chance of getting it this time 

Hope I get a scan at 12 weeks to then at 18 but I didn't want to wait the two extra weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

I just had an epic puke fest :(


----------



## goodies

Haha at Kelly and the puke fest lol xx


----------



## princess_1991

Kelly - my uncle died of a heart attck, he was old tho and had angina for years, boo for the puke feast! Is that ms or are you just feeling unwell?

Hope - yay for scan, not long now, I'm dying to know if there's one or two in there so you must be bouncing off the Walls :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

It's ms I'm Pretty sure it's been so much worse this time around. It was just mean cause I was feeling so well the last week and some! False sense of security! I really think I'm havig a girl. Thanks for laughing at me goodies wait till its your turn! :rofl:


----------



## goodies

Sorry was just how u described it as a puke fest lol xx


----------



## Kelly9

Thats ok, if you had of been there you would have called it epic and a puke fest too! I'm just happy no one came into the bathroom while I was in there.


----------



## princess_1991

:xmas13: Kelly it sounds lovely! :haha:
When do you find out the sex?

Soo I'm starting to panic now! My next appt is in 6 days and the scan is booked for that day and the scans suppose to be done at 5th, 6th or 7th day of my cycle and still no sign of af (well I've had signs) cramps etc but she ay turned up) :dohh: how can I be clockwork right up untill last month! And now this month too!! It's gotta be the stress hasn't it?! 
Im worried what they'll do cycle wise, they've fit me in right before the close for Xmas nd I'm worried that if It gets delayed they'll cancel the cycle till the new year :sad1: 
Any advice girls??


----------



## princess_1991

Also tonight I'm gunna be trying ways of bringing af on, parsley tea with homey and lots of vit c :shrug:


----------



## goodies

have any of u ladies heard about royal jelly or cq10 xx


----------



## Traskey

CQ 10 yes, meant to be good.

Sorry for the MIA, things very busy and not coping to well with this lttc crap.

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Looks like a bag of oranges for dinner tonight K! Typical isn't it, the one time you actually want to see the :witch: and she decides to go AWOL. Hope she shows up soon and doesn't mess up your cycle. 

Can't believe it's only two more sleeps. I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep tomorrow night, I just really really want them both to be ok :dust:

Just been invited to a meeting in Scotland in two weeks, really didn't want to have to fly so I might have to say I can't fly for medical reasons! Of course then they'll ask if I can send another member of my team and they'll want to know why I can't fly all of a sudden. Nightmare :lol:

Hope you're all ok girls :flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

T we posted together! :hugs: sorry to hear you're feeling down.


----------



## goodies

ayone else heard or took royal jelly or cq10 xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Trask sorry your feeling down, the ltttc is so hard isn't it! :hugs: hope it'll get better for you!

Hope - can ya not say to your team you've got high blood pressure or summat, While you can fly with hbp it is advised against :shrug:
Also did you know that kiwi has a higher vit C level then oranges (pointless fact :blush:)

Oh and yay for two sleep :happydance:

Nope sorry goodies :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Hope Good Luck for tomorrow :happydance: can't wait for update! What time is scan?

Trask :hugs:

Princess sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs:

Kelly oh no poor you! doesn't sound pleasant :hugs:

Goodies I've heard of Q10 but cant help with royal jelly sorry.

AFM heard nothing about my blood results, not that I expected to hear anything so soon. Think I will phone the doctor if I've heard nothing by next week. If it does turn out that my levels are high. I'm going to ask them to re-test when I come off the steroids. Only 2 weeks left of taking them eeek!! so scared of coming off all the meds! it means I'm on my own then. 
Seems I over reacted about the antenatal at my local primary school. Its the childrens centre and its completely seperate building to the school, They don't explain that in the letter, it just says school :dohh:. Drove past and it looks ok, so we are gonna give it a go. First booking in apt on fri with the midwife there, can't believe it :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Princess I believe the d regging meds can post pone it, try not to worry mine showed up 2 days before my baseline scan. 

Goodies can't help with either of those sorry.

Trasky I hope things start to look up for you, you'll be starting your new cycle soon won't you?

Doodar I'm sure they won't take you off it there is any indication of issues. Just be happy for no ms although if you do come off of them you may find your self nauseous! It is reassuring but horrible at the same time. My boobies are also super sore.

I can get Dot's heart beat very fast now on the doppler so whenever I have a weird twinge or pain or worry I just take a listen and it makes me calm down! Though I try not to let myself do it more then twice a week.


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks Kelly although todays the 5th day I'm late!
Aww that's nice that you can hear Los hb :cloud9:

Doodar I dunno how they work over there but maybe no news is good news :shrug: but yay for midwife and happy 10 weeks already!! :yipee:

Can't believe how fast its gone for both of you!!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh forgot to mention my gender scan is booked for dec 30, hopefully baby cooperates otherwise we'll have to wait till middle of Jan to find out. 

The witch was late for me by quiet a few days to when I was d regging I wouldn't worry.


----------



## princess_1991

If it didn't turn up by baseline do you reckon they'd cancel the cycle or just make me wait till it does show up before starting stims :shrug: 
I'm so scared I'll have to wait till next year, also i was 10 days late last month and my scan is on the 10th day I'll be late if af doesn't show up and it has to be done on cd 5,6 or 7 :cry: 
Ahaa I'm getting myself all worked up now :dohh: panic mode!!


----------



## goodies

I didn't want to r&r hun but I dunno but I really hope they wnt cancel xx


----------



## Maddie30

Princess they won't cancel. This happened to me. I had to Dr for another week and then start stimms, try not to worry. Good luck

Goodies royal jelly and coq10 is meant to be good for egg quality and fertility. I don't know the ins and outs but I will be purchassing mine today online and give it a try prior to our next cycle and whilst trying naturally xx

Hope how exciting that you have your scan today. Goodluck xxxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Princess, hope af shows up for you soon.

Hope tons of luck for your scan.

Doodar, hope your blood results come back to normal.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, just had base line scan, lining is nice and thin and can start stimming tomorrow, i have to go back in the morning coz i have developed a cyst on my left ovary and they need to drain it before i can start my meds. Stupid question, if anyone knows the answer, but i forgot to ask, they said i will just be given gas and air as its a two second job so do i just eat breakfast as normal? im sure they would have told me if i had to fast but with so many other things going on, taking my blood, urine and showing me how to use the menopur it may have got missed. I tried to call them but its really hard to get through on the phone as they are so busy. Im sure i can eat and drink as i really think something so important they would have told me but just wanted to ask incase any of you know the answer.

Hugs to all. :flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella. Yay for stimming tomorrow! Not sure about the gas and air hope one of our other girls can help. 

Kirsten don't worry too much honey as stress won't help her arrive. At my clinic if the witch didn't show they just dr you longer til she arrives. I'm sure worst case is you might need another dr jab. 

:wave: to all my lovely ladies 

Scan is tomorrow at noon. I'm starting to feel nervous! Still don't really have any symptoms but apparently that can be normal so I suppose I should actually be thankful!


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- the only reason they ask you not to eat is as when you have sedation or a GA you could ingest food into your lungs and its very risky so if you are not getting put asleep then you will be fine to have breakfast. Good luck x

Princess- Hope AF shows soon! sods law isnt it! u will be fine tho, just take longer x

Hope and kelly- Glad our preggo ladies are doing well x

Trask- I understand u. I am sick of ttc myself so try to distract myself with other stuff a lot and il get back into the ttc frame of mind in the new year x

Tink- Hope your well x

Rosa- How is DR going? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I started taking my maca root tabs today and i have royal jelly on order 
Off to get a bubble bath with a glass of wine an wait for dh to get home as not seen him since sunday an missed him like mad! xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls dunno where I'd be without you all :hugs:
Hope good luck for the scan tomorrow, I'm bettin on there being two in there ;)


----------



## Doodar

Isabella is it the type of gas and air that you have at the dentist? Or is it the type you have when in labour? If it's the first then I reckon you might be best to avoid food. Do your clinic have an emergency number you could ring? Good luck with it hunny, just think get this over with and you can move on to the next stage. Exciting bit :thumbup:

Princess can't really give any advice because I didn't dr, but I hope it all works out for you. Why does she never show when we want her to :hugs:

Hope oh I thought your scan was today. Well good luck for tomorrow. Don't worry I don't have any symptoms either :hugs:

Kelly Ive been discharged from clinic now and just been told to stop all meds at 12 weeks. I don't think there will be anymore testing, so from 12 weeks I'll be on my own. I don't think they would allow me to carry on beyond 12 weeks anyway. It's so scary. So gender scan on 30th Dec how exciting, do you get another scan before then? 

Maddie how you doin Hun? :hugs:

Nothing to report from me! Only 2 sleeps until midwife apt!


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies, 
Princess i hope AF shows up soon..

Hope good luck for tomorrow 
Goodies heard of COQ10 and taking it also heard of royal jelly but dont know anything about it...

Lou


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Doodar, i managed to get through and they said i could eat breakfast so im assuming its the one when you're in labour, i joked with dh before saying least i will find out if it helps with pain for when im in labour :haha: Im bit scared as to whether it will be strong enough pain relief but they said its really quick so hopefully.
Im focusing on stimming and so thankful that i can start tomorrow, will just keep thinking of that and keep my fingers crossed.
:flower:




Doodar said:


> Isabella is it the type of gas and air that you have at the dentist? Or is it the type you have when in labour? If it's the first then I reckon you might be best to avoid food. Do your clinic have an emergency number you could ring? Good luck with it hunny, just think get this over with and you can move on to the next stage. Exciting bit :thumbup:
> 
> Princess can't really give any advice because I didn't dr, but I hope it all works out for you. Why does she never show when we want her to :hugs:
> 
> Hope oh I thought your scan was today. Well good luck for tomorrow. Don't worry I don't have any symptoms either :hugs:
> 
> Kelly Ive been discharged from clinic now and just been told to stop all meds at 12 weeks. I don't think there will be anymore testing, so from 12 weeks I'll be on my own. I don't think they would allow me to carry on beyond 12 weeks anyway. It's so scary. So gender scan on 30th Dec how exciting, do you get another scan before then?
> 
> Maddie how you doin Hun? :hugs:
> 
> Nothing to report from me! Only 2 sleeps until midwife apt!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, just waiting on our first icsi cycle appt next week but I've heard they give the pill first why is this?


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I have my NT scan on dec 5 so thats coming up in less then two weeks!

Hope I am soooooo excited for you! I can't wait to read back, what time is your scan?

Princess: what everyone has said is what I'm thinking!

Hi AQ! 

No more barfing for me and the nausea seems to be gone again, hopefully it stays away this time!


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- I know some clinics do that to supress the ovaries before the cycle starts but my clinic doesnt do it. Just straight to down regging on day 23 xxx


----------



## rosababy

goodies said:


> have any of u ladies heard about royal jelly or cq10 xx

I've been on Co Q-10 for several months now, for egg quality. I don't know anything about royal jelly.



princess_1991 said:


> If it didn't turn up by baseline do you reckon they'd cancel the cycle or just make me wait till it does show up before starting stims :shrug:
> I'm so scared I'll have to wait till next year, also i was 10 days late last month and my scan is on the 10th day I'll be late if af doesn't show up and it has to be done on cd 5,6 or 7 :cry:
> Ahaa I'm getting myself all worked up now :dohh: panic mode!!

I don't think they'll cancel, just delay the stimming a bit. :thumbup: My af was late too, but in time for stimming. Totally annoying.



kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies, just waiting on our first icsi cycle appt next week but I've heard they give the pill first why is this?

Doc told me to suppress the ovaries a bit and to manipulate your cycle so they know exactly when o happened, etc.

Afm, DR is going fine. I'm not as tired, no hot flashes, no emotions, etc. Just a really zitty face. :wacko: My face is so oily it makes me sick. :sick: 

Happy Thanksgiving to the usa'ers!!


----------



## Kelly9

Glad things are progressing mostly well rosa!


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa spots were my worst symptom for dr yuk. I swear I wasn't that spotty as a kid!

Kazza I took noteristerone which is similar to the pill before dr, I think it helps them modify e cycle or something. Seems weird to take birth control when trying to get pregnant!

Isabella, hope it goes ok today

Well we have a mornings of hospital apps! DH has to go to the private clinic this morning for a ct on his kidneys, he has a history of stones and he's been in pain recently. Then we're shooting up the road to a new housing development to have a sneak peak before our appointment there on Sunday. Then our appointment at the clinic is at noon. busy busy. Hopefully the next 4 hours will fly! Will update you all when I get home. Please be sticky my two little bean bunnies :dust:


----------



## Doodar

Ooh hope are you buying a new build? That's what we are buying, hence the short stay in rented. That's the only bug bare having to sell your house beforehand. Will all be worth it in the end though. Hoping ours will be ready in a few weeks time, can't wait so excited :happydance:

Good luck with your apt today, can't wait to hear how many little bubbas you got :happydance: and good luck to hubby too :thumbup: busy day for you today.


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck hope! Hoping everything goes well!! :hugs:
Arm still no af :dohh: gunna ring clinic later just to let them know :shrug: I dunno what else I can do ive tried everything!


----------



## ~Hope~

Hey witchy witchy get your bottom right here right now! :witch: maybe we need to whip up a spell or two?

Doodar lovin your avatar :thumbup:

Well our news for the day is we're definitely pregnant! One perfect little heartbeat :dance:

The nurse did suspect twins after I told her about my tiredness but she did a thorough search and definitely only one sticky bean bunny in there. I'm sad for the one that didn't make it, but oh so happy for the one that is right there inside my tummy :dance:

Wow, DH nearly shed a tear, I was too busy concentrating on not feeling sick, I hate at dildo cam!

We are indeed looking at a new build, upside is we think we might be able to part ex ours which means we don't have to do any of the work we'd need to do to sell it ourselves. Not really sure about the location though. Looks like it borders an old council estate, although it looks perfectly fine, not run down. Of course thats why we can afford a brand new 4 bed! DHs appt was really quick so we thought we might be able to sneak in the show room but it wasn't open so we'll have to wait until Sunday. Going to research the area properly over the next couple of days. 

Wel I suppose I best do some work, I decided the safest bet was to work from home this afternoon so people don't ask why I'm grinning :lol:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Hope im soooooooo happy for uuuu :happydance: did you get any pics?

Princess, hope the clinic can work things out for you so there is no delay.

Kelly, glad the sickness has calmed for you.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, back from the cyst aspiration, it went well, i have written more in my journal as didnt want to waffle too much here. I start stimming tonight, really excited for the follies to start growing.

Quick question, for those that have used pessarys in your rear, does some still leak out? i have never used one before and they gave me an antibiotic one after the aspiration so i just wanted to check. 

:flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella so glad everything went ok. Good luck with stimming! Are you using menopur? I always went front door with my bullets but I think if you go back door there's no leakage. 

We got two pics, so good to finally have a picture of my uterus that isn't empty :lol:


----------



## princess_1991

Yay hope super happy for you!! Wish you a very healthy and happy 8 months ;) 

Nothing to report over here except I'm waiting for the clinic to call back

Isabella - sorry hun haven't got a clue bout the pessaries

:hi: to everyone

Btw :yipee: we got this thread to 301 pages


----------



## babies7777

Thanks hope, i am very relieved its done and i actually feel a bit lighter, if that makes any sense i think it must have been causing a bit of pressure. 
I am using menopur, three vials, bit nervous about all the mixing between the 3 but fingers crossed it will be ok. 
Your potential new house sounds great, new house, new baby, sooooo exciting!! :flower:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope fantastic news, so happy for you both. Wooopppppppppppppadooooppp!! Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months xx

Afm nothing to report, went back to work yesterday. Stiches bit sore but I'm good. 

Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, 

congrats hope xx


----------



## loopylew2

Hope congratulations on one super stick bean..... 

lou


----------



## Doodar

Aw Hope! Huge Congrats on your little bean :cloud9: 
Hey we are buying a 4 bed too, wouldnt it be funny if it was on the same estate. I might see you there sunday :haha: we are going to look at carpets lol.

Isabella big hugs :hugs: glad its all over for you. Now the exciting bit starts. With regard to the pessaries, I use them rectally and I haven't had any leakage. :thumbup:

Maddie :hugs:

Lou and Kaz Hi to you both.

Kirsten any sign yet?

AFM have my first booking in apt with the midwife tomorrow eek!! and I ordered a doppler today, should be here tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

HOPE!!!! YAY!!!! I was totally hoping you'd be our first twin mama but still yay for one healthy bean! I was a bit sad to when only one took but having already a son who is 15 months atm I was relieved to!


----------



## princess_1991

Yeah I'm absolutely gutted, they said the missing period isn't a problem but if I don't start stimming by the 2nd dec there gunna have to cancel my cycle :cry: so I've got a week to come on and get off :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Why will they cancel?


----------



## princess_1991

Because they close for Xmas :(


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Glad you have a healthy lil beanie x

Princess- Dont be gutted hun. You have come a long way and another mth will fly by if they need to cancel. Chin up x

Babies- Im glad all went well today an you can start stimming x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Kelly9

That sucks. My advice is try to not think about it! The more you stress the longer it'll take, and I know thats hard to do but get out and see friends and keep busy!


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Doodar, it was def good practice for using the progestrone, never had an antibiotic that you had to use in that place :wacko: but glad they gave it me just incase. Your new profile pic is beautiful :flower:



Doodar said:


> Aw Hope! Huge Congrats on your little bean :cloud9:
> Hey we are buying a 4 bed too, wouldnt it be funny if it was on the same estate. I might see you there sunday :haha: we are going to look at carpets lol.
> 
> Isabella big hugs :hugs: glad its all over for you. Now the exciting bit starts. With regard to the pessaries, I use them rectally and I haven't had any leakage. :thumbup:
> 
> Maddie :hugs:
> 
> Lou and Kaz Hi to you both.
> 
> Kirsten any sign yet?
> 
> AFM have my first booking in apt with the midwife tomorrow eek!! and I ordered a doppler today, should be here tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## babies7777

I'm so sorry princess, really hope af comes and you can still start stimms.

:hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

:witch: what are you playing at? Kirsten needs you to visit right now so get to it! Sound advice from Kelly honey, stop thinking about it because a watched kettle never boils x

Doodar I think we're at opposite ends of the country because I'm in Bristol. What company is your development with? We're looking at a barratt and I was quite shocked as to how many houses were crammed in on the land, I don't know if that's true of all new builds these days. I'm struggling with location (cramped and not perfect) versus the ease of a part exchange and no decorating! Might be why I hardly slept last night and feel like poop today :lol:

Hello to all my other lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Princess easier said than done but try not to worry. Everything for a reason even though very frustrating at the moment.

Aq hope your well.
Kelly how are things?? Hope everything ok
Brill news babies, its so exciting each progress. 
Hi Lou x
Doodar hope midwife appointment went well. Looking forward to reading how you get on

Take care ladies xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm good the ms seems to have left the house? But I put a question mark there cause I thought I was over it then barfed everywhere a few days later lol. My next scan is in 10 days so I am eagerly looking forward to that. My hubby leaves for a course for work on sunday and won't be back till sat :( That means it's just my preggo self and my cutie handful of a son for a week nearly. I am going to be soooo tired.


----------



## Doodar

Kirsten is there nothing they can give you to bring on AF? :hugs:

Hope we are buying on a persimmon development but it's quite a small site so not that many houses. Sorry you didn't sleep too well, it's always a worry when buying a house. They say it's one of the most stressful things!! Hopefully after your apt Sunday it will put your mind at ease a bit :thumbup:

Isabella think they give you one of those pessaries after ec too but if I remember rightly I think they insert it for you :blush:

Kelly yay! Hope you've finally seen the back of your ms. 
Sounds like your little man will be keeping you busy over the next week. Cute!!

Afm midwife apt went great. I mentioned to her about the glucose in my urine and she said they don't even test pregnant women for that anymore and that my risk of diabetes was low :shrug: she didn't seem conceded at all and promptly moved on to the next thing!!
Scan and consultant apt is booked for 15th Dec!! That's nearly 3 weeks away!! How can I possible go that long!!! 
Doppler didn't arrive today grrr!! Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly9

They test all pregnant women out here at 28 weeks for Gestational Diabetes, I'll be tested at 24 weeks this time cause I had GD with my first pregnancy which puts me at very high rates for having it again. You'll make it Doodar it's not that far away! Less then 3 weeks.


----------



## Doodar

Sorry that should say concerned not conceded :haha: bloody autocorrect :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

The doctors won't give me anything but I've done a bit o research :haha:
Spent £30 quid in holland and barratts today, so I'm now on dong quai capsules, black cohosh capsules, celery seed capsules, feverfew tablets, ginger tea and camomile tea!
Oo and vitamin C tablets
I'm hoping something does the trick, I started getting a few cramps earlier so I'm hoping :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck!


----------



## Traskey

I've caught up and leaving you loads of :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten if you wiggle do you rattle? ;) hope the :witch: rides in real soon. 

Doodar which Doppler did you order? I'm sure the three weeks will fly by. 

Kelly. A tentative yay for no more ms. Have you got anything planned for you and skyler while hubby is away?

Hey T good to see you :flower:

Awake at 4am again this morning. Hope this isn't going to become a regular occurrence! We're going to see a different house today, it's a proper 4 bed on a smaller estate. Looks like a grown up house in the picture. It's 50k more than we wanted to spend but I just know if we buy the one we'll see tomorrow I'll want to move in a few years. This one looks like a forever home... Of course we haven't even seen it yet! And it means we'd need to sell our house as there is no part ex programme... I just keep thinking why did we not decorate our house before I got pregnant, but back then I didn't want to think about moving because this house is just fine for the two of us and we didn't know if we'd ever be more than two. 

Anyone get any nice plans for Saturday? Christmas shopping maybe?


----------



## schoolteacher

I have cuaght up too and just dropping in to say hello to everyone!
princess-hope af arrives you really don't deserve to wait any longer -my ivf was nearly postponed as we thought our recipients af wasn't gonna arrive!! Im wondering where my AF is too as its been well over a month since my failed cycle and no sign of it yet :(
GL!x
Doodar-glad appointment went well!
kelly-glad ms gone, boo dh away, mine is at mo but back tommorrow! just got my new kitten elvis to keep me company! 

Debating going out in the cold to do some xmas shopping....but can i be bothered? 
Hi everyone else!x


----------



## Doodar

Kirsten good luck Hun, I hope it works :thumbup:

Thanks Kelly :hugs:

Trask and ST lovely to hear from you both :hugs:

Hope I ordered the sonoline b Doppler :thumbup: and it just arrived. 
All I can say is wow wow wow!! Found heartbeat straight away :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I love my Doppler :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls, I think I'm starting to accept the fact that she ain't gunna turn up :nope:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh kirsten :hugs: stay positive honey 

Doodar wow for a heartbeat, is at the first time you have heard it? I might have to invest in one of those so that's for the info. 

Well we went to look at the expensive house and it was gorgeous but 4 other people are interested and you have to be sstc before you can put an offer in so don't think that's going to work, they're sending an agent round next week to value our house. On the way home I had a complete meltdown and was in floods of tears - just seems to overwhelming to be able to move! Dh was in hysterics because i went on this massive rant about why it was so difficult, got to "and i cant lift anything" and then just said and now im going to cry and started crying. He thought it was funny that the straw that broke the camels back so to speak was the not being able to lift anything :lol: 

We're going to see two cheaper houses tomorrow that both do part x so fx one is just as lovely and we can go the easy route :thumbup:

Right now I think a nap is in order - obviously lack of sleep and pregnancy hormones don't mix!


----------



## schoolteacher

ar bless you Hope! 

Doodar that is so cool, i think one day when I need one, I will definately get one:) x

princess-can you not start stimms whilst still being on af? I thought you could. How long does your af normally last? I hope there could be some chance it still starts and is a short one for you. xxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

St did you venture out to do some Xmas shopping?


----------



## Kelly9

I've gotta learn to keep my big fat mouth shut. The ms is back with a vengeance and I'm at work and can't leave cause no one can come in to take over for me. :( 

Kirsten I'm still holding out hope. 

Hope any ms yet? Your better off getting the forever house now of you can afford it. I can't wait to sell our house and move.


----------



## princess_1991

Hmm st I wonder if thats a possibility! Thatd certainly de-stress me if that was the case! Think this is a job for google :thumbup:

Still no af but bit crampy, just been googleing and turns out I'm not taking a high enough dose of my potion ;) 
I have developed a massive love for chamomile and ginger teas!
I'm gunna enjoy a hot bath in a min, still got my fingers crossed tho!

Sorry I've been a bit self centred with my posts lately girls :blush:

Kelly - sorry about your morning sickness, think you need o just keep quiet next time it stops ;) it's always the way tho isn't it!

Hope - sorry to her about the dream house being in high demand, hopig you come across a house that's perfect for you tho, good luck with the moving too :hugs:

St - sorry I only quickly read through your post nd when I read the next page I completely forgot what you wrote :blush: hope your okaii tho! :hugs: just had a quick read, bet elvis is keeping you on your toes! Darn it I forgot again :rofl:

Doodar, AQ, maddie, Isabella, trask, rosa, goodies blush: sorry to anyone I've missed, I'm having on of those days!) hope your all okaii and massive :hugs: to you all!


----------



## rosababy

Kelly, sorry about the ms. :sick: How are you doing other than that?

Princess, af come yet? I'm waiting for it too. I'm supposed to start stimming on Monday, so hopefully it comes before then. Not sure what will happen if it doesn't come...:shrug: Will they really cancel if it's a few days late?!

Hope, nope, no Christmas shopping for me. :nope: I can't STAND the black Friday crowds, plus, my family is about 30 minutes from any shopping, so it's not an easy out and back trip.

We're back home now. My family was just starting to annoy me, but I'm pretty sure a lot of it was the medicines. I was pretty emotional.


----------



## Kelly9

I am good otherwise, some days I feel like I'm getting my energy back so thats got to be good. Only two more week till second tri :shock: 

My clinic closes for a couple of week at new years and christmas to so they don't do any cycles for those two weeks.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Hope-yeah I ventured into town (cambridge) it was soooo busy I wished I hadn't! Cambridge is such a lovely university city but just wasn't built to have some many people and cars in it!! 

princess-did you find anything on google? does your clinic close for long at xmas? Or is it to do with synching up with the recipient? COME ON AF! Elvis is keeping me busy he is a little terror and currently trying to eat one of my plants! x

Rosa-I don't think they would normally cancel if af doesn't arrive , for princess it might be because she is egg sharing, or for both of you it might depend on your clinics not being opening over christmas maybe? Hope AF arrives!!!xx

kelly-hope energy continues to come back, yay for 2nd tri approaching!x

Hi T!

Hello to aq, doodar, stacey, delly, maddie, babies, goodies! how ru all? xx I'm about to watch 'Bridesmaids' on dvd whilst marking books!x


----------



## princess_1991

Rosa, st - I was worried they'd cancel if I wasn't stimming in time, they said 2nd December at latest for me to start stimming, I tried google and it told me nothing so I started a thread and turns out they do let ya stim while being on your period :thumbup:
I'm just hoping af turns up at all!!
Not sure how long they close for at Xmas, I dont even know the dates!!


----------



## rosababy

I was definitely stimming while af was going on, but I'm pretty sure I wasn't allowed to start stimming until af came. She came the day before last time, so it was just in time. But I'm supposed to start stimming tomorrow, and no signs of her yet... I know they won't postpone mine, so I'm not worried, just don't want my schedule to change since I've already made plans. However, if it's pushed back a few days, it's not the end of the world. Just annoying.


----------



## goodies

hello ladies hope ur all ok
princess i hope af appears soon for u

afm just been to a family christaning
im soo temped right now to ring up about doing egg sharing if it means having the ivf sooner
i dnt no if i can last til august september time
im struggling to just get through the day atm
its like ttc has taken over my life
and i want my life back!!

sorry for the rant ladies x


----------



## ~Hope~

Goodies is egg share a possibility for you?

Rosa Kirsten any sign of the witch? Hope she shows up in time for both of you. 

Kelly can't believe how close you are to second tri already!

Went to look at that house today and I really liked it. Area felt so much better too. I wonder if Friday I looked at it differently because we were on the way to the scan and I was terrified! DH wants to do a pros and cons list before saying we want to go ahead. He's so sensible!

Well can't believe another Sunday is over, I wish we had 5 day weekends!

:flower: :wave:


----------



## goodies

yuh its def an option if bloods ok im just nt sure hubby would like it and i dunno how id feel about the child finding me and i dunno if it would effect my nhs goes x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

For those that did ICSI how long did you leave dtd for before egg collection? Im nervous to leave it 4 days as i know the swimmys can die but due to low volume i dont want to leave it too short either. Did any of your clinics give you guidelines as to the best time to leave dtd for with low counts and volume?



Cheers for any info.


:flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

babies I think we were told 48hrs but the clinic will tell you for sure. xx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks st, the book the clinic gave us just says 2-4 days, which to me i would rather they just be more specific :haha: we did leave it 48 hours on the last sperm test and the results were better than when we left it 5 days but i dunno im just nervous as to how long is best. We have our follies scan on friday so i will ask then as i think if the scan is good egg collection will probably be on the monday so that would be at least 48 hours for the sample.

Thanks for your help.

:flower:




schoolteacher said:


> babies I think we were told 48hrs but the clinic will tell you for sure. xx


----------



## goodies

Has anyone got any info on egg sharing xx


----------



## Kelly9

We dtd three days before.


----------



## princess_1991

Hi girls 
Still no sign if af :nope:
Goodies - I think google would be your best bet but any questions feel free to ask :thumbup:
Hope - glad to hear your in a better head about the house
Rosa - any sign of af for you??
St - hope your ok!!
Isabella - we were told 2-3 days but no longer then 5 for SA
Kelly - hope your ok!!


----------



## Doodar

Aw Kirsten it must be so frustrating :hugs:

Isabella can't help with that one. My hubby had ssr so ours was pre frozen. Will you get chance to ask at clinic before er? 

Goodies I think some clinics have open evenings or pt info evenings where you can pop along and they give you info on different topics. You should be able to find out which clincs from the websites. I don't think you have to be registered with clinic to attend, think you can go to any :thumbup:

Rosa hope the witch shows soon. Sheesh what is she playing at lately. :hugs:

Kelly hope you managed to make it through the working day! Poor you :hugs:
How you feeling now? 

Hope bummer about the forever house. Glad your feeling a bit better about the other one though. We went to have a look at ours yesterday. We snuck onsite lol shouldn't have done really but someone left the fence open so had a sneaky peak downstairs. The painters were working upstairs and everytime we thought someone was coming downstairs we had to run out like two naughty children hee Hee! :haha: it was so funny! I'm even more excited now I seen it though and it's further along than we thought, so might get the keys earlier than planned :happydance:


----------



## goodies

princess is today scan day if so good luck and let us no how u get on xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Doodar Hope you are both well, 

I have my scan on fri so im thinking last time thurs then it gives the swimmys time to re group ready for egg collection. I will ask them to be sure tho.

Thank u :flower:




Doodar said:


> Aw Kirsten it must be so frustrating :hugs:
> 
> Isabella can't help with that one. My hubby had ssr so ours was pre frozen. Will you get chance to ask at clinic before er?
> 
> Goodies I think some clinics have open evenings or pt info evenings where you can pop along and they give you info on different topics. You should be able to find out which clincs from the websites. I don't think you have to be registered with clinic to attend, think you can go to any :thumbup:
> 
> Rosa hope the witch shows soon. Sheesh what is she playing at lately. :hugs:
> 
> Kelly hope you managed to make it through the working day! Poor you :hugs:
> How you feeling now?
> 
> Hope bummer about the forever house. Glad your feeling a bit better about the other one though. We went to have a look at ours yesterday. We snuck onsite lol shouldn't have done really but someone left the fence open so had a sneaky peak downstairs. The painters were working upstairs and everytime we thought someone was coming downstairs we had to run out like two naughty children hee Hee! :haha: it was so funny! I'm even more excited now I seen it though and it's further along than we thought, so might get the keys earlier than planned :happydance:


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Kelly and sorry about the ms coming back. I love your ticker, you're a lime!! i cant wait to get a ticker like that. :flower:




Kelly9 said:


> We dtd three days before.


----------



## babies7777

Princess, really hope the scan goes ok. :flower:

Hi to hope, st, rosa, forever, aq and everyone else.

Afm, 5th day of stimming tonight, my belly is a pin cushion and really bruised especially with doing the two injections now but i am just so grateful for this opportunity and keeping everything crossed the medicine is doing what it should. 

:flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Yupp today's the day! Just a quickie this morning as I'm in the middle of getting ready!
Wish me luck because I'm definitely gunna need it!! Still no sign of af this morning :dohh:
:hi: to all you lovely ladies! Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten hope everything goes ok and you can get started

Doodar I think kirsten's mischievousness is rubbing off on you! When do you think you'll be able to move in? Buying a house is messing with my head, awake in the middle of the night again last night, that's 4 nights running! I feel shattered. 

Isabella I think you need to leave at least 48 hours and no more than 5 days before EC. But apparently you need to not leave more an 5 days before that if that makes sense. Our EC was on a Friday and I think we DtD on the Sunday and then again on the Wednesday which was the day we were told to trigger so 48 hours before. Sorry your tummy is sore, but it's all for a good cause :dust:

Hello to the rest of our lovely ladies, lunch time is over need to do some more work :(


----------



## goodies

thinkin of u princess xx


----------



## rosababy

Princess, af didn't show for me either, and my doc gave me the "I hope it comes soon or we might have to cancel since we shut down on the 23rd" talk. Sigh. Not helping my stress levels at all. I don't even feel like she's coming soon. :nope: I can't believe this is happening.

How about you?


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh no Rosa Can your dr not give you something to bring on a bleed? I think that's why I took notheristerone at the start of my cycle.


----------



## goodies

can u not dwn reg if u havent had a bleed then xx


----------



## Kelly9

No you can down reg but most places won't have you start stims till you
Bleed. I got af the day before I went in for my scan and was to start stimming and I was good. I hope she shows for both of you some can cheer you on over the holidays!


----------



## schoolteacher

Any news princess?
Hi everyone! just a quick one! goodies I egg shared and so is princess so we may be able to help however as others have said, you might want to attend an open evening if you haven't chosen a clinic yet. If you are nhs you can egg share privately whilst waiting for you nhs goes. it doesn't affect your nhs tries and far as I know. Google clinics near you that egg share they might be able to send you a broshure. x


----------



## goodies

is there ayway u can not see the child if it turns up at ur door xx


----------



## ~Hope~

I think the only way it would affect your NHS try is if it worked, you couldnt then go NHS for child number 2. 

Kirsten how was the clinic?

Rosa any sign of the witch?


----------



## rosababy

No witch and I'm so frustrated I could SCREAM! :hissy: I kept telling myself it'll come. She'll come and it'll be fine. And guess what. She's not effing here and now my schedule will be changed! :brat:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls just a quickie from me as i havent long been back and im absolutely pooped!!

so we had our scan today (no sign of af tho!) and im cyst free!!

after the scan ive been getting SUPER bad cramps so im hoping its kick starting af, theyve took a blood test to check my estrogen levels and will ring me in the morning with results and if i need to take anything, also theyve given me my meds and said once af arrives to ring them and theyll give me dates to start injecting :thumbup:

cant think of anything else to say but im gunna copy this to my journal cuz im shattered and going to bed :blush:

hope everyones okaii!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Well here's to hoping there will be no pushing back of schedules for anyone!


----------



## schoolteacher

morning all! Soprincess sounds like your be able to go ahead then?
Rosa-poor you that is so rubbish and made harder by the fact that it's out of your control!!!
Hope-good point about not getting nhs tries if the egg share ivf worked but then once you have a child on nhs or not you don't get any more ivf nhs goes anyway.

Goodies-if your would not want to speak to a person turning up on your doorstep in 18 ish years time then egg sharing probably isn't for you. The chances of that are slim however. x


----------



## ~Hope~

Good point st about the NHS, we have two frosties that the NHS are paying for and I assumed the transfer would be covered too, but actually maybe they only pay for transfer if the fresh cycle fails. 

Kirsten, rosa any sign? I really hope the witch turns up and you can both get started. 

Goodies I agree that the chances are slim but if you wouldnt want to meet the child then I think you should wait for you NHS go. 

Afm I'm meeting a friend for drinks tomorrow evening, used to work together but she left about 8 months ago and we just haven't been able to tie diaries up before now. Well yesterday she texted me a scan picture! I'm not sure if she's 12 weeks or 20 weeks but it was a weird feeling. Like why not wait until tomorrow to tell me in person. She is the only person in real life who has known about our infertility and she doesn't know my cycle worked so maybe she was trying to spare me just in case. I'll ask her tomorrow. It's strange though as I'm happy she's pregnant, but feel slightly put out that she waited so long to tell me since I always told her I'd tell her straight away. Of course technically I've waited 6 weeks but it's only because I haven't seen her. 

Well that's enough of me rambling. Hope good things come to you all today :flower:

Eta when I say 'drinks' I obviously mean lemonade! Well for both of us it seems :lol:


----------



## goodies

im just voncerned at how hubby would feel tbh xx


----------



## Traskey

Hope, she probably wanted to pre warn you so that you wouldn't be really upset when you saw her. Had time to absorb the news. It's very hard though.

Princess, glad there is no cyst. Come on witchy.

Rosa, glad your witch is here.

Hugs for ST, Kelly, Doodar, Duckie! Hope you are all keeping well.

Goodies, sounds like you'll be best to wait for your nhs go.


----------



## goodies

I didnt want to upset any of u sorry dx


----------



## ~Hope~

I don't think any of us are upset goodies. 

Just checking in to see if the witch showed her naughty face for rosa and Kirsten :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Princess, glad your scan went well! AF come for you yet? Do you know when your retrieval will be yet?

Hope, I'll bet your friend wanted to prepare you in case you were struggling with it. I have a friend that sprang her news on me at the beginning of an all day, all week class this summer, and it was all I could do not to burst into tears. Actually, I did. :blush: She's one of my good friends, and I had been on vacation, and she KNEW we were struggling big time, and I'm like you seriously couldn't have called me last night or texted me, so I could have avoided this outburst of emotion in public?! 


Afm, AF came today! I called my doc and I am keeping my Friday appointment, which means I won't start stimming until Friday or Saturday. :growlmad: I asked if I could come in earlier so I could start earlier, but the nurse said I still wouldn't start until the weekend. I said does it have to be a specific day? She said yes. Oh. Well, okay. At least I'll get the cycle in before Christmas. :dance:


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- Hope AF shows for you soon x

Rosa- Im glad she arrived for you x

Goodies- Egg sharing is a huge decision to make so i think wait for you NHS go first and go from there. You are young so there is no mad rush x

ST- How are things with you? x

Hi to Trask, tinks and gang x

AFM- I called clinic today re FU appt and we are deffo seeing a consultant which im glad about as i feared we might just see a nurse again. Its on the 15th so not long now. Work going ok. Only part time till next wk. Got a day off tomorrow so going to finish off my xmas shopping with my dad and having something to eat etc as dh in work till thur night :-( xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay ROSA!

Princess did AF come for you?

Goodies I don't know that I could do egg share either, one of the options for our extra embryos is donation if we don't use them and as much as I'd like to make someones dreams come true I just don't know that I could handle having my and hubby's genetic child out there in someone elses hands not knowing how they were being raised and if they were loved enough. Obviously different concerns from what you have but similar in the fact the it involves our genetic products. I've got a few years to think about it though. However I do think FOR ME it might easier for egg share just cause then it would be the receiving donor's sperm making the child if I'm making any sense!


----------



## princess_1991

Hi ladies
:nope: still no af for me, I've been having bad cramps for 2 days now and I honestly thought I'd wake up today and itd be there but unfortunately she's not :(
Tomorrows the cut off because Fridays the last day I can start stimming and it has to be atleast cd2 so I've gOtta ring tomorrow if she's still not here and the nurse says we'll work out "plan b" :cry:
I'm super emotional on top of everything else which is usually an af symptom but I'm a bit of a mess!

Sorry for putting the thread on a bit of a downer :blush:

Rosa - the way it's looking if I was to start stimming on Friday retrieval would be 21st if we made it to blast, glad af came for you btw :hugs:

Goodies - don't worry you havent upset anyone

AQ - not long till Fu! (15ths my dhs bday :blush:) Hope works ok too :hugs:

Hope - thanks for the :dust: hope meeting your friend was ok, did you over do it on the lemonade ;)

Kelly - not long till 2nd tri :yipee:

St - hope your ok :hugs:

Trask - how are you?? :hugs:

:hi: to anyone I've missed, doodar, maddie, Isabella, :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Yay!! Rosa :happydance: so pleased she has finally turned up for you!

Now she just has to show her ugly face for Kirsten, come on witchy!! get round to Kirstens house! Keeping Fx'd for you huuny :hugs:

Hope how did your lemonade drinking sesh go? 

Hi AQ,ST,Trask,Goodies,Babies,Kelly and everyone else :flower:

Not much to report from me! Sneaked back on site the other day lol managed to get upstairs this time! only got caught on way out and told off by Mr Health and Safety Man :haha: they have fenced it all off now so we cant get on :haha: its looking good though, can't wait :happydance: Just ordered new sofas and have been promised pre christmas delivery :happydance: wardrobe man is coming tonight so we can pick wardrobes and he has promised pre chirstmas fitting too, carpet man is going thurs measure up and going shopping for dining table and chairs tomorrow night, so its all coming together. Makes a Change. I'm just waiting for something to go wrong :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks doodar!
How exciting for you! New baby, new house, new furniture, I hope nothing goes wrong for you, don't over do it with the move ;)

Afm still cramping :dohh: been doing a few sit ups and jumping up and down :xmas13: 
I really am desperate now :haha:


----------



## Doodar

How about a bit of :sex: to try bring her on!!


----------



## princess_1991

Urghh that's so much effort :xmas13:
I suppose I should give it a go ;)

We have been occasionally :haha: would probably do us some gOod tonight, one last ditch attempt! :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Yeah get strumping!! Pounce on him when he walks through the door :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

What the odds on me getting either - I'm tired, I'm hungry or I've got stuff to do :xmas13:


----------



## Kelly9

Have you done a pregnancy test? Just saying miracles have happened! It happened to me!


----------



## rosababy

Doodar said:


> Yeah get strumping!! Pounce on him when he walks through the door :haha:

STRUMPING?! :rofl: :rofl: never heard that one before...:haha:

Princess, Friday seems kind of early for a 21st retrieval...I guess everyone is different. Last time, I only stimmed for 10 days and on the 10th day was the trigger shot. That would mean your retrieval would be on the 13th. :shrug: I guess everyone stimms for different amounts of time?? Hmmmm....


----------



## Kelly9

^ do you mean kind of late for retrieval? I stimmed and had egg collection on day 14 (going by first day of stimms).


----------



## princess_1991

Bugger I ment the 16th for retrieval and 21st for transfer :haha:

Kelly - they did a blood test at the clinic when I went on Monday nd they said it was allclear


----------



## Traskey

Stupid witch! Hope she turns up soon. Always messing us around :gun:

:witch: for me (sorry Princess) so onto ICSI number 2.

:hugs: for all.


----------



## princess_1991

its okaii trask, good luck for round 2!! 
when do you start dr/stimming?? :hugs:

we have agree to :sex: later :xmas13: was like arranging a buisness transaction :haha:
aww dont ya just love the romance that comes with ttc :xmas13:


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> ^ do you mean kind of late for retrieval? I stimmed and had egg collection on day 14 (going by first day of stimms).

I meant if she start stimming this Friday, the 21st would be a long time of stimming. But I think she meant the 16th... :shrug: I only stimmed for 10 days, and retrieval was on day 12.


----------



## Doodar

Well Kirsten did you strump? Has she arrived yet :winkwink:

Trasky tons of luck for you second cycle hunny :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

We dtd and I've woke up this morning and nothing :cry: :cry: :cry:
Gotta ring later and tell them :cry:
I'm just dead upset, I feel like we've come so far just to be knocked back :cry:
I know it might only be another month but I thought miracles were suppose to happen round Christmas :cry:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Kirsten I'm so sorry honey. Does this definitely mean you have to wait until the new year?

T best of luck for your upcoming cycle. When do you get started?

Sorry for no more personals but I'm shattered. Turns out lemonade isn't a great drink option for me anymore, I'm off sugar in general as I just don't fancy it so I came home last night on a complete sugar high and couldn't sleep until midnight :lol: lucky for me that today was my day off as I'm in my pjs watching tv :thumbup: despite the sugar high last night was lovely catching up with my friend, so weird to talk to another pregnant person in real life :lol: 

Oh when I got home I had a complete pregnant brain moment trying to parallel park my car, not good at it at the best of time but I somehow didn't manage to put the hand brake on properly and when I got out of the car it started rolling!  luckily we don't live on a hill and I was able to jump back in and fix the brake before it rolled into the van parked in front of me. Oops. My heart was racing after that!


----------



## princess_1991

Spoke to the nurse and she said that we'll cancel this cycle and start a fresh after new year, she did say tho if I come on tomorrow she'll have a word with the doctor about maybe letting me start stimming a day later then there allowing and have a day 3/4 embie but not to get my hopes up cuz in my age range the prefer to do blasts and she's not sure if she'll let me stim later, plus I'm not getting my hopes up cuz having no cramping at all anymore so I don't even think she's close :nope:
I'm just accepting it's a cancelled cycle and focusing on the new year :thumbup:
There sending me the pill to start taking on cd2 so they can count on my period for the next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten using the pill sounds like a very good plan. Fx that everything will work out for the best whatever happens :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

The new year is not far away at all! Just make sure you have a great hurrah for this new years cause the next one will be soooo different!


----------



## babies7777

Really sorry Princess :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope just read your car story! Good thing you got it all settled without any mishaps!


----------



## princess_1991

Still can't drink new years tho :xmas13:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Sorry been AWOL but with the festive season approaching i am struggling with my mums death even more and miss planning our xmas shopping trips and drinks etc so im very low but trying to focus on new year and some much needed joy please god x

Kirsten- a mth will fly by. I know you were all geared up for a xmas bfp but as long as we get a bfp it doesnt matter if its xmas, new year or easter ;-) we will be starting in the new year too but more likely march for ec and et for us x

Hope- Im loving how your ticker is coming along. Strange to think if our cycle would of worked i would be over 8wks now. x

Lou- How are you doing? x

Kelly and Doodar- hope all is going well x

Hi to tinks, traskey, babies, an all the gang x

AFM- Not long till our FU appt now, just 2wks and im so nervous of getting bad news? i worry the consultant might say my egg reserve is shot after only getting 1 decent egg when i was on 3 amps... i pray its optimistic news for the new year xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ :hugs: I can't imagine how hard it is for you. Stay strong. :hugs: I'm sure they will be able to do something for you with different meds. 

Kirsten any sign? I was thinking about you last night and to be honest if it were me I'd wait until January. It's hard to know how long you will have to stim for because it all depends on how you react and I'd hate you to get through the cycle and then have to cancel or coast because egg collection or transfer clashes with their closure. I know you've been waiting a long time but you are still young and in the scheme of it a month really isn't anything at all. :hugs:

Happy Friday all :flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

Interesting morning for me. Struggled to get out of bed when the alarm went off, dragged myself out. Spent half an hour trying to clear a foggy head and eat breakfast. Got showered and dressed and into the car. Half way to work I had to get DH to turn around and bring me back! Just feel dizzy and nauseus and so tired. I really hope this isn't ms kicking in, but since I left my laptop at work on Wednesday today will have to be my first official sick day :(


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

I had my stimms scan this morning and i am ready for egg collection :happydance: I have 6 follicles, 5 on left, 1 one the right and egg collection is tuesday. I was hoping for a 5 day transfer but thats out now as they are closed on a sunday so now im keeping everything crossed for healthy eggs and swimmys to make great embies, fingers crossed.

:flower:


----------



## loopylew2

Hi Ladies, 
Good luck Trask....

Sorry to hear your feeling unwell this morning Hope... fingers crossed it doesnt last for long..

Kirsten hope your not too peeved with AF not showing... this is stressful enough without it starting out with major stress, i would scrap the thought of this month enjoy the festivities and start the new year with a bang.. so to speak. lol

AQ im good thanks, been fighting with the dilemma of when to start the next round because i still dont feel emotionally ready...!!! There will definitely be answers for you and a protocol..!! if they can do one for an old bird with diminished Ovarian Reserve they can surely do one for you...xxx

Anyway i had my FU this morning and we will be changing meds and protocol. Will be having cetrotide and then a mix of gonal F and menopur and short protocol because of the side effects of downregging with Buserilin.. Definite ICSI this time cause of the low percentage of cleavage last time... Over all it was a very positive morning.. Will be starting March for EC April...

Lou


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks hope :hugs:
I've just accepted that it'll happen next month now, what's 4 weeks on nearly 3 years :thumbup:
I am going to ask them if I can do my dr injection over Xmas so when they open for new year I'm ready to start stimming :thumbup: no harm in asking :shrug:

AQ hope your Fu appt goes okaii let's hope theyll have a new protocol lined up for you in no time! 

Lou - nice to see you back! Glad Fu was positive! Wish you all the luck in the world for new year! 

Isabella - yay for 6 follies but boo for not being able to go to blast! Good luck for ec and et :hugs:

Btw hope sorry your feelin bad let's hope it's not ms ;) happy 8 weeks by the way!! :yipee:

Sorry if I've missed anyone but hope everyone's ok!

Afm af is still a no show this morning :dohh: I just wish she'd show up!
Really quite emotional this morning but think that's my hormones :cry: 
Even over the stupidest things, I cried because my dog wouldn't come in from outside when I called him, convinced he didn't wanna come near me :xmas13: had to give my self a bit of a shake :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

Lou so glad to hear that you have a plan for a new cycle :dust:

Isabella yay for an EC date. What time will you trigger on Sunday?

Feeling a little better now, just been watching Christmas chick flicks. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for 6 follies babies! Good luck! 

Loopy I'm so happy you'll be starting with something fresh in the new year. I used gonal f for my Stim meds but I forget what my other one was now. 

Hope I hope it's not me but if you've made it this far I'm jealous and would say you're lucky chick! 

Kirsten the new year will be here before you know it. 

Hi aq traskey and all the rest I'm missing. 

Me: we'll I'm still fighting off a cold so I feel miserable but no ms for the last few days which has been good. Ive got one more week till second tri! Yippee and 28 days till gender scan!


----------



## ~Hope~

Ooh and your next scan is on Monday. I have my first m/wife appt then too.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes it is on monday! and I booked my anomaly scan to it's Jan 17th so if we don't get to know the sex dec 30 I'll have to wait 18 more days to find out so hopefully baby cooperates!


----------



## babies7777

Trigger is at 8.30pm, dh was worried it was going to be the early hours of the morning but its timed really well. Egg collection is 8.30am on tues. 
Glad you're feeling bit better, christmas films are always good for that. :flower:




~Hope~ said:


> Lou so glad to hear that you have a plan for a new cycle :dust:
> 
> Isabella yay for an EC date. What time will you trigger on Sunday?
> 
> Feeling a little better now, just been watching Christmas chick flicks. :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

AQ, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this. This must be an awfully hard time of year. What's an FU appointment? There are lots of supplements for diminished ovarian reserve. Ask your RE about the following: DHEA, inositol, and melatonin. I'm on them for this round for my egg quality. 

Hope, sorry you're feeling sick. HOpefully it's just a one day thing.

Babies, yay for follies!! Very exciting! :dance: 

Loopy, glad you had a positive meeting. A new plan helped me too. Just knowing that we were trying new things made me feel better. Do you know why you are waiting until march/april? Was that the doc's doing?

princess, i can't believe that AF is still not here?! It's probably best to just prepare yourself for a january date. Plus, it'll be here before you know it. With Christmas and the business of everything...you'll probably be less stressed if it's in January. I totally know how you feel about the emotions. I'm the SAME WAY right now and it's infuriating. :wacko:

Kelly, I can't believe you're so close to the 2nd tri!! :hugs: Sorry you're feeling sick. I feel like I'm coming down with a cold, too. 


Afm, I start stimming Monday. So my schedule is moved back by exactly one week. Not a big deal. I'm happy to get it in before the holidays. :thumbup: My doc says my ovaries look great and was very excited about it at my u/s. That made me feel good! :dance: The only annoying thing is that my retrieval is now the day before our Christmas party. Are you freaking kidding?! :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa that sucks about the timing! Hopefully you wont feel to bad so you can enjoy it. 

Aq :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Yeah rosa I was worried about not being able to cook Xmas dinner :xmas13: I'm kinda glad now I've ended up having to cook for 8! 
Imagine leavin it to DH (who burns beans on toast!) to cook a full meal for 8! 

Glad you start stimming on Monday tho, got everything crossed for you!


----------



## loopylew2

Hi Rosa i had to have 3 full months of new cycles before starting again and OH has big projects that finish in March and I didnt want to add more stress to the pot!! Overall im pretty happy with the wait it gives us time to get the money and our heads sorted... I can believe you are about to start stimming again!! what was changed with your protocol??

your supplements witht the exception of the inositol were all mentioned by the consultant which was very encouraging, i wasnt sure about the Melatonin as i hadnt heard anything about it.. Have done a bit of research since and i will add it.. How much are you taking?? re the DHEA ive been told to take 25mg 3 times a day.. 

lou


----------



## rosababy

loopylew2 said:


> Hi Rosa i had to have 3 full months of new cycles before starting again and OH has big projects that finish in March and I didnt want to add more stress to the pot!! Overall im pretty happy with the wait it gives us time to get the money and our heads sorted... I can believe you are about to start stimming again!! what was changed with your protocol??
> 
> your supplements witht the exception of the inositol were all mentioned by the consultant which was very encouraging, i wasnt sure about the Melatonin as i hadnt heard anything about it.. Have done a bit of research since and i will add it.. How much are you taking?? re the DHEA ive been told to take 25mg 3 times a day..
> 
> lou

I'm glad you're comfortable with the wait. When I got my bfn, I was like can I start again now? :haha: My protocol is also a bit different. Last time, I took 3 menopurs and 3 bravelles every night. This time, I'm taking 3 menopurs in the morning and 3 menopurs at night, no bravelle. :shrug: Plus the supplements, and acupuncture. I take one melatonin (3 mg) at night (it helps you sleep!). Inosoitol: 500 mg 2 in am, 2 in pm, and yes, dhea 25 mg 3x a day. :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Princess, i'm sorry you are having to wait another month. Let's hope the witch cooperates this time.

AQ, loads of these for you :hugs: Must be a very difficult time for you.

Rosa, glad you are getting in before Christmas.

Lou, i'm glad the follow up was useful. Good luck with your next cycle.

Kelly, are you thinking boy or girl for this one?

Hope, hope it's not the MS kicking in!

Babies, hope the stimming is going ok for you. 

AFM, just waiting to down reg. Our drug regime is staying exactly the same this time. Not sure how I feel about that tbh. Relieved that it went as they wanted last time (although i've been told i'll likely get ohss again :wacko:). Problem is I keep hearing this in my head!
 



Attached Files:







insanity1.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kelly9

I'm thinking it's a girl.


----------



## ~Hope~

With the number of times you've been sick Kelly I'm saying it's a girl too. Me, I must be having a boy!

Touch wood still no ms, just feel tired and light headed/dizzy. I think I'm going to have to tell my boss this week as I need to just be able to work from home instead of going to the office. 

Morning girls, can't remember if I posted yesterday though I certainly lurked. Had a very lazy day as I was so tired, ventured out to the fabric store to buy some material to make these neat fold up shopping bags for Christmas presents and nearly keeled over when it cam to over a £100. They better turn out good :lol:

What's everyone up to today? Anyone cooking up a Sunday dinner?


----------



## Kelly9

My ms has for sure been worse this time. I did have ms and lots of dry heaving with my boy though to. Hope they say the mothers gut intuition is right 76% of the time. 

I just had to call in sick for the 2nd time in 7 months cause this damn cold won't let me sleep or breath or stop coughing. I have a raging headache and I'm coughing so hard I'm gagging. FML.


----------



## princess_1991

Morning girls!!

First day of the pill for me today! Never thought id ever be back on it :haha:
Hope, Kelly - any gender preferences?
Ill be cooking a lamb dinner today :thumbup: lovely jubley!!
Trask - when do you start dr?
How is everyone this drizzly Sunday morning? :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Princess, i have everything crossed for your next cycle :flower:

Hope, the cost of craft really adds up doesn't it, i tried a couple of months back knitting for the first time and after i bought all the stuff it cost way more than just buying the item would have. Its worth it tho for that hand made effort effect.

Im cooking a beef roast today, and looking forward to taking my last two injections.

For anyone who took their trigger shot can you tell me if u took it out of the fridge first before using it? i asked the nurse and she said it didnt matter but i dunno it seems better for it to be at room temp surely, but what do i know :wacko: if it makes any difference its ovitrelle.

Cheers for any info.

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:




Kelly9 said:


> My ms has for sure been worse this time. I did have ms and lots of dry heaving with my boy though to. Hope they say the mothers gut intuition is right 76% of the time.
> 
> I just had to call in sick for the 2nd time in 7 months cause this damn cold won't let me sleep or breath or stop coughing. I have a raging headache and I'm coughing so hard I'm gagging. FML.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Kelly feel better soon honey. A cold stinks at the best of time but worse when you can't take meds. :hugs:

I don't have any instinct about what sex the baby is, maybe because it's too small at the minute. Hmm. I'll have to wait until I get a bump!

Isabella. I can't remember what my trigger was but we just took it out of the fridge unwrapped it and stabbed it right in. No worries. And it was so good because it was the last one! Good luck and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. You have the wonders of the lovely bullets still to come :thumbup:

I think knitting could turn out cheaper than sewing but it just takes so long. I had planned to knit 6 pairs of these really cute fingerless gloves for presents but after about 5 weeks I haven't even finished the first glove of the first pair :lol: when I've finished the gloves I best start on the baby clothes if I have any hope of having anything done by July :)

Lots of roasts cooking today, I think I'll be having microwaved jacket potatoes, far too dizzy to be cooking. I think my vertigo is paying a visit which I am not happy about :(


----------



## rosababy

Hope, I just spent a lot of money on crocheting stuff too! I hope it takes my mind off of things and helps me keep busy during the 2ww. :wacko: I make rag quilts too, and the fabric is often $100+ Like you said, it would be WAY cheaper just to buy the quilt, but the point is to make it, right? Sigh. Most people don't know how much money it is when you give them the gifts.

babies, my trigger shot was not refrigerated, so I can't help you. When is your trigger shot?

kelly, sorry you're feeling sick. :hugs: 

Afm, just found out a really good friend is 12 weeks pregnant. Which means, when I told her "if you're pregnant, don't tell me" about 2 months ago, she actually WAS. I've been sitting here sobbing about it for 30 minutes now and I now have a headache. :wacko: Lovely. I'm just so sick of being the only person I know (irl) that isn't preggo. :sad2:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Isabella- Yay for 6 follies. I had 4 and we only got 2 eggs tho, one of which fertilised so just be prepared incase that happens. I hope you get 6 eggs tho. Fingers crossed. Enjoy your needle free day tomorrow x

Rosa- GL for starting stimming. A FU appt is a follow up appt are our failed cycle and to get a future plan x

Kelly- Hope the MS is easing off a bit but all good. I cant wait to have it but i may land lucky as my mum never had it when she was preg with me x

Hope- How are u feeling? x

Lou- Glad your FU appt went well and it was hopeful. Im so nervous of ours x

Rosa- Thanks for the info and il be mentioning that at appt x

Kirsten- Hows it going? x

Trask- Glad you are starting again and wish you lots of luck x

Tinks- How r u? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am increasing my hrs in wiork this wk an then full time from next wk. I have done majority of xmas shopping and put the tree up but my heart is not really in it this xmas. I pray im preggo by next xmas please god. Going to have a drunken xmas with lots of junk food an the health kick starts Jan 1st! been taking my supplements regulary so going all out to help make this next cycle give us more than 2 eggs xxx


----------



## goodies

What supplement are u taking Africa queen x


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa that stinks, I remember all to well what that was like. :hugs:

AQ: my mom never really got it either but I did, it's all a lottery! I hope your preggo for next xmas to or have a baby by then! Enjoy a nice fruity drink for me!

Hope: You may not have a bump come 18-20 weeks which is when they normally tell the gender,I didn't have a proper bump till about 22 weeks last time.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Rosa :hugs:

AQ. I'm not really in the Christmas spirit this year either, just too tired to think about putting the tree up!

I'm doing ok. had my midwife appt today. All pretty dull form filling. Then she took my blood. Didn't feel a thing so I complimented her on her blood taking. Then when she went to take the cotton wool off there was a big blob of blood so we put it back on. Then she put a plaster on and I pulled down my sleeve and sat with my thumb resting on it. About 15 minutes later I noticed my thumb felt wet, looked down and there was blood all over my sleeve! It was hysterical, I couldn't look so DH had to help remove the plaster and press more cotton wool on. Meanwhile poor girl couldnt stop apologising! Funny thing is two years ago I'd have been fainting, but today I was just laughing :lol:


----------



## rosababy

Hope, that totally happened to me once. I felt nothing while she took blood and it bled SO MUCH! Interesting...another time, I had some minor nerve damage for like a month in my right arm. :wacko: Nice.

Ladies, my menopur shots started this morning. It burned so much! I forgot how much that darn medicine hurt. My dh was like only 10 days. Only 10 days. I'm like yes, but twice a day!!!! :hissy: It's only temporary...doing this for a baby...

and tonight, I have to do my shots in a church bathroom in the middle of my dh's band concert. :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

AQ, I'm not much in the christmas spirit either. :nope: Dh did all the decorating. I don't even want to have our party, which now will be the day AFTER my retrieval. :wacko: Whatever.


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa yay for stimming boo for stinging. Good luck for stabbing in the loo!


----------



## Kelly9

Don't have time to read back but our scan did not go well today. I am still pregnant and baby's heart is still beating but if you want to know more please follow the link to my journal it's to long to re explain.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Just a quick update, we got 5 eggs keeping everything crossed they fertilise.

Hugs to all.


----------



## goodies

good luck babies xx


----------



## rosababy

Yay kelly!! :dance:

babies, great news!! When is your transfer?

Afm, couldn't jab in the bathroom of the church. there were only 2 stalls and one was out of order and old ladies needed to use it. :haha: It was too much pressure, so I did it in the car. 

I am doing them in the morning this time, too, and I'm feeling so sick. Did anyone else feel nauseous or sick when they did their jabs in the morning? :sick: Not sure how I'm going to manage another 9 days of this. :nope:


----------



## goodies

princess did af get u huni xx


----------



## princess_1991

yeah it did goodies the day after the cut off point :dohh:

isabella - good luck, hope your 5 eggies make it :hugs:

kelly - i wrote in your journal but all my love to you and your family :hugs:

rosa - i can just imagine you shooting up in the car park :rofl:

afm - still on me pill nothing really to update except just waiting to hear from the clinic at some time this week for my dates :thumbup:


----------



## goodies

im a bit behind i no but when r u hoping to be cycling princes xx


----------



## princess_1991

new year with any luck :thumbup:


----------



## goodies

hope so,,, i got a pos opk today so even tho i no its not gunna happen,, we r ttc naturally atm x


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- I just read your journal and i really hope all is well with dot. I am sure they will sort it out and keep close eye on you and im glad other than this worrying news that bubs is otherwise doing well. Hang in there and keep hopeful. Praying for you both x

Princess- Thats a bummer about af! sods law isnt it! you will soon be going x

Goodies- i take fresh royal jelly, Maca root tablets and pre conception vits and dh takes well man vits x

Babies- FAB news on 5 eggies! lots of fertilise dust comin your way and hope your call is good news tomorrow. Sooo nerve wracking waiting for the report call! x

Rosa- lol about jabbin in church. Hope you feel better soonx 

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I have been very low but got a few xmas plans so trying to look to the future and pray my mum helps send our new year miracle to us xxx


----------



## goodies

im goin to start on coq10 in the new year i think 200mg 2xaday is enough
and pregnaare conception vits
xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella :dance: for 5 eggs. Remind me whether you are icsi or IVF? Will you get. Fertilisation report tomorrow?

Kelly. :hugs:

Rosa I didn't stim in the morning sorry it's making you nauseus. Are you eating beforehand?

AQ. Hello there honey :flower:

Afm nothing really going on today, just back from my flu jab. I was a little nervous about how painful it would be but I literally didn't feel a thing, actually asked the nurse whether she'd done it yet! Some things are a breeze after you let your hubby jab you in the tummy 8 times :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Thanks hope, we are icsi and the embryologist will call tomorrow and let us know how they have got on over night, fingers crossed they fertilise. :flower:




~Hope~ said:


> Isabella :dance: for 5 eggs. Remind me whether you are icsi or IVF? Will you get. Fertilisation report tomorrow?
> 
> Kelly. :hugs:
> 
> Rosa I didn't stim in the morning sorry it's making you nauseus. Are you eating beforehand?
> 
> AQ. Hello there honey :flower:
> 
> Afm nothing really going on today, just back from my flu jab. I was a little nervous about how painful it would be but I literally didn't feel a thing, actually asked the nurse whether she'd done it yet! Some things are a breeze after you let your hubby jab you in the tummy 8 times :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Oh my gosh, don't I feel dumb. Kelly, I just read your journal. I'm so sorry. I read your post as you had your scan and it was A-okay. What a scary situation, and I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Rosa, we were hoping for a 5 day but the clinic is closed on a sunday so keeping everything crossed we can get to 3 day, will find out tomorrow once the clinic call and let us know how they have gotten on over night, fingers crossed :flower:

Sorry you are feeling sick with the menopur, i was only on 3 vials at night so i didnt have any sickness, hope the 9 days goes fast for u. :flower:




rosababy said:


> Yay kelly!! :dance:
> 
> babies, great news!! When is your transfer?
> 
> Afm, couldn't jab in the bathroom of the church. there were only 2 stalls and one was out of order and old ladies needed to use it. :haha: It was too much pressure, so I did it in the car.
> 
> I am doing them in the morning this time, too, and I'm feeling so sick. Did anyone else feel nauseous or sick when they did their jabs in the morning? :sick: Not sure how I'm going to manage another 9 days of this. :nope:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! sorry not been posting but I have been reading everyday! you are all in my mind from day to day.
Kelly-so gutted fro you to hear your upsetting news! The uncertainity of it is just horrible, I'm thinking of you and praying that you have the best case scenario and that lil dot is born healthy and a full term as possible without needing too much surgery if any. xxx

babies-welldone on 5 eggs, looking forward to hearing report tommorow!x

Goodies-I take 1200mg on coq10. There is no recommended amount for it and I think if you take anything for fertility reasons rather than just health reasons you need to take a fairly high dose. I know q10 is expensive though! x

Hope-glad midwife appt went well the other day-well apart from the blood!!!x

Rosa-I just think it's great that you can do your own jabs!! I will try to next cycle........

Trask-how ru? any dates? x

AQ-what are your xmas plans hun! ?x

Princess-glad af has finally arrived jsut a bumer it was a day to late, how flippin typical is that! -we will be cycling together now though! do you no if they will let you dr again over xmas yet?x

AFM-good news yesterday-the clinic rang and have found me another recipient for my eggs! so will be starting again in Jan! Not sure when, need AF to arrive! currently cd46! an I need to get af so I can start bcp. I need to take it for 2 weeks and be off for a week before stimming! 
and I guess will have to go in soon to sign all the forms again (do you have to sign new forms each time???? I don't know!). Didn't actually get to speak to anyone today as they rang me yesterday and left a voicemail about the recipient. I rang them back, goes to answer machine! left a message, they ring me back and I miss it because at work! and it keeps going like that! Voice mail tennis!!!! annoying!x


----------



## babies7777

Kelly, so sorry, just saw ur post, big hugs.


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa thats ok, I figured so much.

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone, I'm pretty blah so not really into posting to much.


----------



## princess_1991

St - we find out our dates some time this week and were waiting for recepients af to arrive :thumbup:
:yipee: let's hope were cycle buddies then! :hugs:

Hope everyone's ok, I don't have much to update but I do read everyday and I'm thinking of all you lovely ladies!! :hug:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

We got our call!! they said that out of the 5, 4 were injected and 3 have fertilised :happydance: we are having a three day:happydance: transfer on friday, sooooooooooooooo excited :dance: but sad about the 2 that didnt make it. Fingers crossed our embies will keep safe and be snuggled back inside my womb on friday. :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

:yipee: Isabella, well done for your little embies!! 
I hope everything works out well, good luck for friday :thumbup:
:hug:


----------



## Doodar

Wahay!! ST brilliant news! So exciting! :happydance:

Isabella woohoo! for little embies! great news :thumbup: Oooh you'll soon be pupo! it's all getting exciting in here :happydance:

Roas you still scheduled for ec on Fri? Thats my DH birthday! it will be a good day :thumbup:

Hope how you doing? I've not been offered the flu jab yet. I'm thinking it might be to do with me being on steroids and my immune system being supressed. Will see if they mention it once I come off them.

Kelly I am so sorry hunny :hugs::hugs:

AFM not much to report! I have my NT scan next Thurs and hopefully then I can start believing that I am actually pregnant! Found Zipadee's heartbeat straight away this morning! :cloud9:
I started weaning off my drugs yesterday! eek! bit scary but at the same time I'm happy to be coming off them and being drug free! Only 5 more jabs to go and I'm jab free woohoo!! :happydance: no more timing schedule to stick too, I can finally go out and enjoy an evening meal with hubby :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Doodar happy 12 weeks Hun!! :yipee:


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Kirsten! :thumbup: Hopefully you'll be joining me soon :thumbup:

Rosa just seen your siggie :dohh: ignore me!! preggo brain. I still had it in my head you were 9th Dec, forgot you had been put back a week :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Happy 12 weeks Doodar :dance: you should ask about the flu shot, apparently we need to get it as it immunises against swine flu. Yay for nearly being done with your shots. 

Isabella :wohoo: yay for three embies and soon you'll be PUPO! How many will they put back?

St what is it with the darn witch around here! I hope she shows up soon so that you and Kirsten can cycle together. 

Kelly still thinking positive thoughts for you and Dot :hugs:

Hello to all my lovely ladies :flower:

I'm home again today in a zombie state as I was wide awake for four hours in the middle of the night. And while the jab didn't hurt my arm does now so I couldn't get comfy because it hurt to lie on it! Gutted because one of my colleagues is leaving and it was her lunch today so I won't get to see her now :( 

Oh Doodar I'm stalking one of those dopplers on eBay. It was on a 7 day auction though so it feels like forever! I know I won't be able to hear anything until at least 10 weeks though so I can be patient. Apart from the tiredness I still don't feel pregnant...


----------



## babies7777

Hi Everyone

Thank u doodar, so excited to be pupo :happydance:

Hope, my clinic really pushes for set but at our joint consul we said we wanted 2. The embryologist who phoned this morning said ur down for a set but when we go to the clinic if the embies are still ok we are gonna push for 2 back. 

Princess, thank u and i hope its ur turn very soon.

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

I got dots HB at 8+2 but it took a lot of patience and about 15 mins to find it. Now I hear it as soon as I put the Doppler down. I like hearing it now cause its reassuring. 

Congrats on 3 embies!


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly remind me the make and model of your Doppler. I seem to recall it was an expensive one.


----------



## Traskey

Hope, I hope the tiredness starts to wear off a little soon.

Doodar, happy 12 weeks :wohoo:

AQ, hope you can enjoy the Christmas plans you have. I'm sure mum is watching over you.

AQ, I don't have to sign new forms but it may be different if you are egg sharing. 

Babies, congrats on the 3 embies, hope all goes well on Friday. 

Goodies, good luck on the vits

Princess, how are you doing girlie?

Kelly, i've posted in your journal :hugs:

Rosa, I didn't stim in the morning, only night time sorry. Hang in there!

AFM, drugs will be here Tuesday and then it's the long laborious down regging until Jan!


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Fab news! new year new start x

Kelly- Hope u are coping ok hun x

Isabella- FAB news on embies! GL for transfer. Are you having 1 or 2 embies transferred?x

Doodar- Well done on 12wk milestone! great news x

Hope- You will soon be there too x

Trask- Hows u? x

Anyone heard from Tinks or Chris? Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Not much to report. Got our FU appt on the 15th so not long now. Hope they dont go on about my weight as i have gained 1.5stones since i was first referred but i am losing again and will of lost it all plus a few more lbs by the time we start again xxx


----------



## rosababy

Doodar said:


> Rosa just seen your siggie :dohh: ignore me!! preggo brain. I still had it in my head you were 9th Dec, forgot you had been put back a week :hugs:

It's okay. :flower: I wish it was the 9th, but whatever.


Hope, sorry you're not sleeping well. :hugs: I will totally get one of those doplar things! I have a feeling WHEN (not if) I get preggo, I won't believe it either and want daily proof. 

Babies, yay for 3!! :dance: I would def put 2 back in, too. :thumbup:


Afm, not much to report. Ho hum. Jabs still hurt. Maybe we've formed some scar tissue or something. :shrug: Only 7 more days.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls i have exciting news!!

clinic called and have changed my protocol!

i no longer have to dr, they said to carry on with my pill and take the last one on new years eve (31st dec) once af turns up then i start stimming on CD2, 
they have booked me in for a scan on the 3rd jan :happydance:

i have emailed asking for estimated dates for er and et :thumbup: 

i hope this cycle goes with out any other hiccups [-o&lt;


----------



## babies7777

Yay princess thats great news, u will soon be starting now :happydance:

Rosa, thanks im def going to fight for two.

Hi to everyone else 

:flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Great news princess.

I'm still lurking around ladies.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten :wohoo:

Isabella what time is transfer tomorrow? Just think by this time you'll be PUPO! Glad you're going to push for two we're still waiting for twins!

Kelly hi honey. How you doing?


----------



## Kelly9

Still numb, it's easier to deal, I haven't out right cried since tuesday, just a few tears every now and then. I so badly want to hope for a good outcome but I'm to afraid to.


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- Great news! x

Kelly- Try and stay positive altho i know so hard, your baby needs you to be x

xxx


----------



## babies7777

Its at 2pm, tomorrow morning is so gonna drag whilst i wait. Got a few presents to wrap up and a bit of shopping to do so hopefully that will speed up the time. I am so excited to bring our embies home. Did u have any bed rest after yours?





~Hope~ said:


> Kirsten :wohoo:
> 
> Isabella what time is transfer tomorrow? Just think by this time you'll be PUPO! Glad you're going to push for two we're still waiting for twins!
> 
> Kelly hi honey. How you doing?


----------



## babies7777

Tons of hugs :hugs:



Kelly9 said:


> Still numb, it's easier to deal, I haven't out right cried since tuesday, just a few tears every now and then. I so badly want to hope for a good outcome but I'm to afraid to.


----------



## princess_1991

Kelly hope your ok hun :hugs:

Isabella good luck for tomorrow! You Must be so excited to be bringing you embies home all snuggled where they should be :cloud9:

Hiya AQ and hope :hi:

Afm - I did a rough working out earlier and if they plan to have me stim for the same amount time as last time, my OTD will be my best friend who dieds 22nd birthday, I hope it's a sign :cry:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Ladies,

How are you all? Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I have had a quick read through the posts. I have been at work and have been very busy. Also I have been a little up and down with the last months events. I love Christmas but just can't quite get into it. I'm sure it will be great on the day with Hubby and amazing family.

I had fu app on Wednesday. It went well. They said they will not be changing protocol for the new year. I can start again in jan if have af in Dec. 


Anyway enough about me..........
Kelly I'm so sorry to read your news. As hard as it is try to stay positive. Big hugs:hugs:
Babies good luck for tomorrow
Happy 12 weeks Doodar
Hope how are you? Glad midwife appt went well
Hi to Aq, st and princess,Traskey,Rosa and anyone else I've not mentioned

Take care ladies, think of you all so Often. Goodnight and big :hugs: to you all
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Yay Kirsten great news! :happydance:

Isabella good luck for tomorrow hun, soon be pupo :happydance:

Aw Maddie sorry your feeling down, it's a tough road isn't it. Yay! for starting again so soon though :thumbup:

Kelly I'm still thinking about you, praying Monday comes round quick for you :hugs:

AQ,Rosa,Hope :hi: to you all

AFM we have our house tour tomorrow and I'm so excited, we are signing contracts in the morning and then house tour just before lunch can't wait :happydance: Hubbys Birthday tomorrow too so we going out for lunch and then christmas shopping and might try and squeeze the cinema in if we have time!!

Have a good day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hi maddie thanks for the well wishes. I am excited for you to maybe be starting in January. 

I can't believe tomorrow will be friday, just the weekend to get through after that. Also hard to believe that in a few short hours I'll be in second trimester, though it is suppose to be the easiest it will likely be my hardest and most worrying trimester since when things go wrong with our condition it is usually in the mid 20 weeks. 

Doodar you are so close to second tri!

Babies good luck for transfer.

I'm not ignoring anyone I do read sometime I just don't have the energy to post but I'd be lost without all my bnb gals I really would so thanks. I hope to be posting some good news on monday. My updates will be in my journal though as they will likely be lengthy.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly I can't imagine how scary this must be for you, hopefully Monday will come around quickly and you will get positive news from the consultant. 

Maddie hello there honey, I've been thinking about you. Glad to hear you can start again I nthe new year, hopefully the witch will be nice to you and show up when she is supposed to. I think we are going to get us a stash of bfps in 2012. 

Kirsten glad to hear you don't have to dr, that's one less jab for you. I'm sure your friend will be watching over you. 

Doodar, I hope that I have as much energy as you when I reach 12 weeks because just reading about what you are doing today makes me feel tired :lol: have fun looking at your house and hope DH has a lovely birthday :cake:

Ok now I'm sure I missed someone on the previous page! Happy Friday everyone, the weekend is almost here :flower:

Eta wow just saw my ticker, little monkey is now officially a fetus!


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella! I had a freulein Maria moment and remembered that it was you I forgot. Sorry. Good luck for transfer this afternoon. I wasn't on bed rest after but I did take the 2ww off work and sat on the sofa most of the time reading and watching movies. :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies
How are we all today?

Kelly - I hope and pray everything goes alright for you on Monday and that little dot will be fine, hoping for a pretty uneventful 2nd trimester for you :hugs: :hugs:

Hope - happy 9 weeks Hun! Or happy green olive week!! I can't believe how fast these pregnancies are going, I hope to join you at some point :blush:

Doodar - good luck with the house viewing and happy birthday to your DH, it's also my uncles bday today too lol

Maddie - lovely to hear from you! Hope your okaii :hugs:

Well I can't believe how quick this week has gone!! It doesn't feel like a Friday tho :shrug:
I'm quite annoyed today I ordered DH a card from funkypidgeon.com and when it's come today it was open :growlmad: there was a stamp on the back to say that it's been opened by customs, but they didn't even reseal it or anything it was just left open! Fair enough opening cards sent by people because they could smuggle stuff but this is a company sending someone an ordered card, it probably sounds petty but on the address thing on the website you can either have it sent to you or sent straight to the person, I clicked straight to the person so it'd have DHs name on it, what if he didn't live with me and he got a card that was opened :dohh:
:blush: I'm ranting now, it just really annoyed me!

Anywhoo enjoy your weekends girls!


----------



## ~Hope~

That's just weird your hubby's card being opened. They could have at least put it in a new envelope and sealed it since it was obviously a card. 

I wonder how much money they "accidentally" take out of cards this time of year, my aunt always sticks a tenner in our Christmas card.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

A quick update, im pupo!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: soooooooooooooooo happy. You would not believe the battle it took to persuade them we wanted 2 embies put back but eventually they agreed and im pupo with two perfect little peas. :dance:

This experience is such a rollarcoaster of emotions and i thank u all for ur support.
Tons of luck for all and hugs :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

:wohoo: :wohoo: Isabella is PUPO! :wohoo:

Now you get on that sofa and put your feet up and let hubby wait on you for at least a couple of days. When's OTD?


----------



## babies7777

Thanks hope, im on there now and dh is making me dinner :winkwink:
OTD is the 22 dec, im def not testing early as it messe with ur head too much so 1 week an 6 days to go :happydance: oooh btw i put some pics of our little peas in my journal, there are mobile phone ones but amazing. :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Wooohoo congratulations on being PUPO isabella :yipee:
Wishing you all the luck in the world that these are two little sticky embies!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

13 days from today until OTD? That's how long my clinic told me to wait but I caved and tested after 11 which in real terms was 14dpo. Fx that you get a wonderful Christmas present this year honey :dust:


----------



## babies7777

Yes its the 22nd and it would be the most perfect christmas present, everything crossed. 




~Hope~ said:


> 13 days from today until OTD? That's how long my clinic told me to wait but I caved and tested after 11 which in real terms was 14dpo. Fx that you get a wonderful Christmas present this year honey :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats on being pupo lady! I wish you nothing but the best christmas luck.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Isabella yeahhhhhhhhh big congratulations!! How exciting. I wish you the best of luck for the 22nd. It will be a perfect way to start the xmas. Good luck. 

Princess thats awful about birthday card!! Rm are terrible.

Happy 9 weeks hope its so exciting. 

Kelly thinking of you still. I know what you mean about the gals on here being amazing. 

Have a great weekend darls xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Isabella is PUPO with twins!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: 
Good for you for convincing them to put 2 back in! :thumbup:

Just a quick note...had my scan today and doc is still SO pleased with my ovaries! So far, 7 on the right and 5 "great" ones on the left. :dance: Doc said if we get blastocysts, we'll put 2 back in!!! :yipee: :yipee: He is SUCH an advocate for SET, especially my age and especially 5 day transfers. So for him to say this was SO exciting! I thought I'd have to argue about it. :dance:

Feeling good today. :dance:
Oh and my thyroid levels are a bit high, which doc said last time, that might have been one of the issues. So, I'm on a med for that and now it should be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Awww Rosa that's brilliant news. We posted at the same time. We really wanted two also but because of my age and perfect quality of embryos. They only put one in. Next time we are going to ask for two. Praying for a 2012 miracle. Not long to go now Rosa. Really pleased for you xxx


----------



## rosababy

Maddie30 said:


> Awww Rosa that's brilliant news. We posted at the same time. We really wanted two also but because of my age and perfect quality of embryos. They only put one in. Next time we are going to ask for two. Praying for a 2012 miracle. Not long to go now Rosa. Really pleased for you xxx

Hey maddie. :hi: Thanks! The put 2 in last time, but it was day 3 and they were just mediocre quality. Plus, we were only left with 2, so why not, right? I think he just wants to get us preggo. Fine with us! :haha:

Thanks, hun. :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

I'm also hoping to have 2 blasts put back :dance: we haven't got a twin mommy on this thread yet so it'd be nice if one (or more) of us could be :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa I'd hope your fertility doctor want to get you preggo lol. What is SET?


----------



## princess_1991

Kelly it's single embryo transfer :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Ahhh I got you.


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Rosa I'd hope your fertility doctor want to get you preggo lol. What is SET?

I know, right?! :haha:



princess_1991 said:


> I'm also hoping to have 2 blasts put back :dance: we haven't got a twin mommy on this thread yet so it'd be nice if one (or more) of us could be :thumbup:

I just hope we have some blasts to put in at all! Last time, I only had 2 left at day 3, so we didn't want to gamble and wait to see if they made it to day 5. We do need some twin mommies! :oneofeach:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm surprised we don't have any twin mommies yet.


----------



## Traskey

AQ, good luck with the diet. They didn't ask about my weight at the follow up or starting round two. 

Rosa, glad you have a great response this time. Sending you loads of :dust:

Babies, congrats on being pupo with two!

Kelly, sending you all the luck i can for Monday. I'm really hoping the news is as good as it can be at this stage.

Princess, yay for short protocol and going straight to stimming. I could live without all the headaches of down regging. 

Hope, happy 9 weeks!

Doodar, good luck with the house move :wohoo:

Maddie, good luck with your second cycle.

ST/Tinks/Chris How are you doing?


----------



## Kelly9

The support group I joined has been wonderful, they've given me hope and insight and I'm a lot calmer now because of them. They are very reassuring and WHEN all turns out well I'm going to get all their addresses and send them a birth notification out of gratitude.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Kelly- GL for tomorrow x

Trask- My clinic seem to be obsessed with BMI so they will deffo mention it. Il be back on a strict regime after xmas anyway so il lose the excess flab. lol x

Rosa- Yay for 2 blasts if you get 2. GL x

Isabella- Congrats on being pupo with twins! i am insisting they transfer 2 embies on our next cycle if we are lucky enough to get 2 x

Hi to everyone else. Not much to report here. FU appt on thursday xxx


----------



## rosababy

Kelly, so glad you are finding support with ladies who have gone through this before. :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

I think finding a support group Tiff is a great idea. So pleased that it's helpful.

AQ, i'm dieting but I did gain during the ivf and the emotional eating after but it's coming off again. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kelly9

I also gained about 3 pounds that I couldn't loose before I put on 2-3 from being preggo but my ovaries apparently (as of last monday) are still huge, the scan tech said she had a hard time measuring them cause they meet in the middle of my abdomen and squish together. I would have thought they'd be a lot smaller, so for all I know those 2-3 extra pounds I kept are just from my still huge ovaries.


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Sarah,

I tell u tho it was a battle, about 15 mins that we were 'arguing' with the embryologist, she gave me every horror story about putting 2 in u could imagine. Im just keeping everything crossed we both get our bfp's

:flower:



africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Kelly- GL for tomorrow x
> 
> Trask- My clinic seem to be obsessed with BMI so they will deffo mention it. Il be back on a strict regime after xmas anyway so il lose the excess flab. lol x
> 
> Rosa- Yay for 2 blasts if you get 2. GL x
> 
> Isabella- Congrats on being pupo with twins! i am insisting they transfer 2 embies on our next cycle if we are lucky enough to get 2 x
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Not much to report here. FU appt on thursday xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I hate it when they do that babies twins is not the end of the world many women do it plus most people I know who had two put back only got of with one.


----------



## rosababy

I agree, Kelly. :thumbup: We just want to get preggo! And if it's more likely to get a baby if we put 2 in, then put 2 in! :hissy:


----------



## africaqueen

Trask- Im the same, i gained a lot with emotional eating with grief over my mum an then the fail... im going to be strict with myself from Jan tho an pig out over xmas. Lol x

Isabella- I think they are so out of order! if we were able to get pregnant naturally we would have the chance of twins so we should be given the chance with ivf, end of. Makes me mad tbh. After our crap result last time with 2 eggs an our 1 lil embie, i will be insisting on 2 embies IF we get that far of course. Please god x

xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Hope you all had a good weekend. It's gone so quick. 

Kelly good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Glad you have found very good support. 

Aq good luck for fu on Thursday. Mine last week went well. I too will be asking for two embryos in if we have another cycle. Yes twins pose risk but no different to any other pregnancy. At least psychologically it may make us feel better knowing we have double the chance.

Hope, Traskey,babies, Rosa,princess, and st. Love to you all. 

Night night xx


----------



## Doodar

:hi: Ladies, Hope you all had a fab weekend.

Isabella how does it feel to be pupo :happydance:

AQ good luck for Thurs hun :thumbup:

The rest of you ladies! Trask,Rosa,Hope,Kirsten,Maddie, Kelly! Sending my love :hugs:

I think I have put on way more than 2-3lbs, I daren't weigh myself. I think a lot of it is bloat though. I'm hoping now I finished meds I might lose some of the bloat.

Today was last Jab day :happydance: and no more drugs :happydance: feels kinda weird though. I've become so used to them. They took up practically a whole day just to take everything. What will I do with my time now :haha:

Listened to Zipadee's heartbeat today. It's so reassuring to hear it. I love my Doppler :cloud9:

House tour went great! as soon as monies exchanged tomorrow we can pick up our keys! So excited :happydance: I can't wait to move in :happydance:


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar what on earth are you doing up at that hour?? Hurahh for no more drugs and for house keys, wow so exciting!

After stalking that Doppler for 6 days guess what I did! Forgot when it was ending and missed out :lol: I didn't want to bid too early as it starts a war and hikes the price, then I remembered it half an hour after it finished, it went for 25 quid and I was willing to pay more than that. Oh well. I don't want to pay full price so I think it's a sign not to get one. 

My dating scan came through for January 3 which is great because I'll be 12+4 so baby should be nice and big, but the downside is I really wanted the scan sooner so we can check baby is ok before we share news at Christmas. I'm going to call the private clinic today to book a scan for next week hopefully. 

Kelly, you and dot are my thoughts today :hugs:

Hello to all my other lovely ladies, I have been reading along and thinking jpositive thoughs for you all :flower:


----------



## babies7777

Kelly, Rosa, Africa, thats exactly how i feel, some of the statistics she was saying im sure arent accurate, u only have to look at the women on bnb to see that plus at the end of the 'arguing' she turns round and says we are late now and holding up the list, well erm thats not my fault. They are our embies and its our decision.

Maddie hope u are well :hugs:

Doodar it feels amazing to think they are growing inside, i had pains in my ovaries for the last few days which seemed to get a bit worse after et but seeming to settle more now and its just twinges. I hope my little peas are settling in nicely. Tons of luck with the new house, it sounds amazing. :flower:

Hope fingers crossed u can get the private scan and can then share the best news. :flower:

Hi to everyone else and hugs


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella. It is quite amazing isnt it, I still can't quite believe that after all this time there is life growing inside me. Your ovaries will be sore for some time yet thanks to them all being pumped up. I still get twinges now. 

Thanks for the reminder about the scan, I completely forgot to call them! :lol: they've fit me in next Thursday the 22nd. Now I feel nervous. I really hope that everything is ok and the little monkey is growing strong.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls 
Sorry Ive been Mia, I have been floating but been to busy this weekend!

On the whole 2 embies subject when I had all my questions written down ready for our meeting, one of the questions was "if I decide to have 2 embies put back are you going to try and talk me out of it at every opportunity?" she said we'll we've explained the risks so you'll have to sign a disclaimer, I think they realised I was a lost cause to try talk me out of it :blush:
My nan had twins (my mom and her sister) and she's literally 4ft11 ish and in aged 11-12 clothes (for kids) so if anyone's body was not gunna be able to cope with twins it would have been hers, plus she smoked all through her pregnancy (it was the norm back in those days) and yes the twins were small weights but they were fine, so it completely depends on the person!

Doodar glad to hear about the house and zippys heartbeat :thumbup:

Hope :yipee: for your scan!

AQ good luck on the diet Hun 

Isabella how are you feeling!

Maddie :hi: hope your well!

Hellooo to everyone else!

Afm nothing to report ;) it's my brothers birthday today DHs birthday on Thursday, been trying to sort Xmas stuff out too, busy busy busy!!
Still on my pill, can't wait for new year to roll around now :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm glad you stuck to your guns about it babies.

Ladies there is a rather lengthy update in my journal.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Tons of hugs :hugs:




Kelly9 said:


> I'm glad you stuck to your guns about it babies.
> 
> Ladies there is a rather lengthy update in my journal.


----------



## babies7777

Completely is so amazing, thanks for sharing about ur ovaries, i am mainly getting twinges now too so im glad its normal.
Yay for booking your scan, i hope the 22nd is going to bring us all some great news. 

:flower:



~Hope~ said:


> Isabella. It is quite amazing isnt it, I still can't quite believe that after all this time there is life growing inside me. Your ovaries will be sore for some time yet thanks to them all being pumped up. I still get twinges now.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder about the scan, I completely forgot to call them! :lol: they've fit me in next Thursday the 22nd. Now I feel nervous. I really hope that everything is ok and the little monkey is growing strong.


----------



## babies7777

Hi Princess,

Im doing good thanks, your plans for your dh's bday sound amazing, love the cake idea. 
At our joint consul we said we wanted two and she noted it on the form etc and said about the disclaimer but when it came down to et the embryologist completely dismissed it saying that was incorrect and u cant but during i mentioned about the fact that they have no legal right to deny us and i think that helped so i would try it as until they bring in the legal legislation for single embryo transfer they cant stop you but if yours is anything like mine was they will throw everything at you so its good to prepare some answers in advance. :flower:



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls
> Sorry Ive been Mia, I have been floating but been to busy this weekend!
> 
> On the whole 2 embies subject when I had all my questions written down ready for our meeting, one of the questions was "if I decide to have 2 embies put back are you going to try and talk me out of it at every opportunity?" she said we'll we've explained the risks so you'll have to sign a disclaimer, I think they realised I was a lost cause to try talk me out of it :blush:
> My nan had twins (my mom and her sister) and she's literally 4ft11 ish and in aged 11-12 clothes (for kids) so if anyone's body was not gunna be able to cope with twins it would have been hers, plus she smoked all through her pregnancy (it was the norm back in those days) and yes the twins were small weights but they were fine, so it completely depends on the person!
> 
> Doodar glad to hear about the house and zippys heartbeat :thumbup:
> 
> Hope :yipee: for your scan!
> 
> AQ good luck on the diet Hun
> 
> Isabella how are you feeling!
> 
> Maddie :hi: hope your well!
> 
> Hellooo to everyone else!
> 
> Afm nothing to report ;) it's my brothers birthday today DHs birthday on Thursday, been trying to sort Xmas stuff out too, busy busy busy!!
> Still on my pill, can't wait for new year to roll around now :dance:


----------



## princess_1991

Mine haven't been that bad about it, I didn't even know you could have 2 blast put back, it was my plan all along to have 2 3 days put back and it was them
That said if you gunna have 2 put back you might aswell have 2 blasts (hopig we make it to blast!) so that was that :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Kelly big big hugs. Stay strong :hugs:

Hope fantastic news about private uss:thumbup:

Doodar brill news about home. It's so exciting. If we could move every couple of years without the stress I would. Ha. So glad you got your doppler and your able to hear little dot hb. How fab xxx

Isabella how are you? Hope your well. 

Hi princess. Glad your well. You sound very very busy. Christmas time for you ah:thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok. Hi to Rosa and Aq and everyone else xxx


----------



## rosababy

Kelly, massive :hugs: Remain faithful. We love u.


----------



## Kelly9

thanks ladies. One day at a time one hour or minute or second if thats what need be.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi girls! I'm lurking! really busy last week at school this week, it's all go! can't wait to break up on friday so I can just relax a bit! Will engage properly in converstaion soon, promise!!!
xx 

ps: thinking of you Tiff.x


----------



## loopylew2

Tiff you are a very strong lady... Thinking of you... xxx


----------



## Traskey

loopylew2 said:


> Tiff you are a very strong lady... Thinking of you... xxx

Yes, you are! i've posted on your journal :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Trigger shot tonight, ladies! Last menopur tonight! :yipee: Retrieval nice and early on Friday am! :headspin: Doc said do NOT go for acupuncture the day of the transfer...interesting. Okay. Glad I mentioned it! He took one look at my ovaries and said oh you must be getting uncomfortable! HA! You can say that...:wacko: I'm hoping for some good quality eggies this time!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great news! You're so close to being pupo!


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news, tons of luck for fri :flower:





rosababy said:


> Trigger shot tonight, ladies! Last menopur tonight! :yipee: Retrieval nice and early on Friday am! :headspin: Doc said do NOT go for acupuncture the day of the transfer...interesting. Okay. Glad I mentioned it! He took one look at my ovaries and said oh you must be getting uncomfortable! HA! You can say that...:wacko: I'm hoping for some good quality eggies this time!


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa that is great news. Roll on Friday. 

I'm freaking out girls, I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I was spotting watery pink and a bit if mucus. I don't know what to think but I feel sick to my stomach. No cramps. Should I call the midwife in the morning and try and get a scan?


----------



## rosababy

Hope, call your midwife. I'm SURE it's nothing. Pregnant women spot all the time, remember that. But if you would feel more comfortable calling, then call. Meanwhile, put your feet up and watch something funny on TV. :hugs: It'll be fine.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Rosa- GL for EC on fri! x

Kelly- Hope your doing ok x

Hope- Spotting in early pregnancy is very common but any bleed should be checked so go an see your midwife. Hope all is ok x

Hi to princess, Trask, Isabella and everyone else x

AFM- We have our FU appt tomorrow. Got loads of questions and really hope the appt gives us hope for our next cycle. Feel very nervous xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope - wts ^^ I'm sure it's nothing but call your midwife just to be sure and put your mind at ease at bit!

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow Hun, hope everything goes well :hugs:

Rosa - I know I already said in your journal but goodluck for Friday!!

Isabella - hows being pupo treating you?

Tiff - hope your staying strong girl!! Lots of :hug: coming your way!!

Afm - it's DHs bday today (Thursday cuz it's after 12 lol) but he's working so I can't spoil him :( just 16 days till we come off BCP :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun. Feel so nervous.
Take it you cant sleep either then? lol. How are things going with you? whats the next step? xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope it is very normal to spot in early pregnancy. However please ring your midwife and let her know or see the gp and they can refer you to the early pregnancy assesment unit. Hopefully they will have one where you live. 

Hi AQ good luck for follow up appointment. Hope you get all your questions answered and can look forward to another cycle in the new year. 

Rosa how exciting. Good luck. Hope you get lots of great eggs and then you'll soon be pupo. Good luck. 

Kelly thinking of you, hope your well.

Hope your well Isabella and keeping mind busy xx

Hi princess,Traskey and doodar. 

Night lovelies xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

africaqueen said:


> Thanks hun. Feel so nervous.
> Take it you cant sleep either then? lol. How are things going with you? whats the next step? xxx

Since having the dr injection I had alot of sleepless nights and although it's probably out my system now my sleeping patterns kinda stuck lol
I'm very good tho thanks, just waiting to come off BCP on the 31st, wait for af then start stimming on cd2, got my baseline scan booked for the 3rd too :thumbup:
Let's hope tomorrow they tell you you can start next cycle ay!
Your mom would be very proud of you for all you've been through and here's hoping for a positive cycle this time around! :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks girls :flower:, I ended up calling the out of hours midwife who was lovely and said just what you all have, that it's probably nothing serious but I'm to go up to the EPU this morning for a scan. Hence I'm trying to wake up at this early hour! I'll let you know how it goes when we get back. 

Sarah. Good luck today honey. Ask lots of questions

Happy birthday Lez :cake:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks hope!! And hope everything goes well at the epu :thumbup:
Goodluck Sarah!!

:hug:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

Hope, tons of luck for the scan :hugs:

Maddie, tons of luck for ur next cycle, will u be having a fresh cycle or frozen?

Sarah, tons of luck for the fu

Princess, not long now, soooooooooooo exciting

Rosa, tons of luck for egg collection

Doodar, hope zipadee is doing good and the house move is coming along

Kelly, thinking of u 

Hi to everyone else

Afm, i had a few little cramps the past day or so, just lasting seconds, hope the little peas are settling in. I have woke up this morning all snuffly like a cold is coming but mostly its just my nose, sinus feels blocked. Im snuggled under the duvet on the sofa to keep warm, its been raining and cold all morning.

Hugs to all. :flower:


----------



## rosababy

AQ, good luck today. I hope you get all your questions answered and a new plan. :thumbup:

Hope, glad your mw made you feel better. Scan today? I'm SURE your bean is fine. :flower:

babies, your little guys are just snuggling tight! When is your testing date?

Afm, shot free day!! Trigger was a piece of cake last night. No burning, didn't feel the needle, I was like why couldn't the rest of the shots have felt like this?! :wacko: My ovaries sure are talking to me today and yesterday! These eggies are ready to pop! I'm really looking forward to tomorrow. I'm so excited to see how many eggs we have and how they are doing. Doc hasn't even put me on the appointment list for a 3 day transfer, so I hope his optimism is correct this time. :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Rosa, its the 22nd, cant wait!
Tons of luck for ur collection :flower:




rosababy said:


> AQ, good luck today. I hope you get all your questions answered and a new plan. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope, glad your mw made you feel better. Scan today? I'm SURE your bean is fine. :flower:
> 
> babies, your little guys are just snuggling tight! When is your testing date?
> 
> Afm, shot free day!! Trigger was a piece of cake last night. No burning, didn't feel the needle, I was like why couldn't the rest of the shots have felt like this?! :wacko: My ovaries sure are talking to me today and yesterday! These eggies are ready to pop! I'm really looking forward to tomorrow. I'm so excited to see how many eggs we have and how they are doing. Doc hasn't even put me on the appointment list for a 3 day transfer, so I hope his optimism is correct this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Ooooogghghhhh Rosa almost pupo, so exciting. 

Isabella 22nd will be here before you know it. Take care of yourself. Yeah were going to have another fresh cycle. Fingers crossed it will bring better things and our little bean/s stick. 

Hope how are you hun? How did your scan go??

Take care ladies xxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Good luck Rosa for collection tomorrow

Hope i hope everything is fine with your bean...

Aq how did your appointment go??

Hi to all ......

lou


----------



## ~Hope~

Sorry for no personals. News at the EPU was not good. Internal scan showed no heartbeat. We are both heartbroken and numb and trying to decide whether to let nature take its course or have the surgical evacuation. Both options scare the life out of me to be honest.


----------



## princess_1991

Omg hope I'm so sorry!! Hope your ok hun! Sending lots of love and :hug: to you and your DH :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

oh my gosh, hope. I am so so sad to hear your news. :sad2: I don't even know what to say... :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Hope, i am so so sorry, :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope I am so sorry for you and your DH. You think a few of us would have good scans and great news. I'm devastated for you. :hugs: 

AQ good luck at your apt. 

Ladies I'll update more later but the ms is still killing me. I feel like pooh.


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Good luck for EC tomorrow and hope you get lots of lovely eggies x

Hope- I am so very sorry. I know right now you will feel as though your world is shattered but over time the pieces do come back together altho always a little crack in the glass. Thinking of you and dh. x

Hi to everyone else. I am sorry this is a long post coming up. lol.

Had our FU appt today... It didnt go too well really. Cant rem name of cons we seen but 1st name was geoff? lol. Memory is crap lately as im so tired all the time. Anyway, he said that obviously 2 eggs is not the result they wanted but it was a good point that we got a top grade embie from the cycle, on the down side he said that usually in cases of low responders on the next cycle the result is not great either (usually not all cases) as such a poor response would usually point to low egg reserve... so he did a blood test to see AMH level and said that he will see me again on 12th Jan to discuss the next steps. He said if its low but there's still a chance of getting eggs he will probs go for short protocol and increase menopur to maybe 5 amps instead of 3. He said in the odd case that women have had poor response 1st time and much better next but to be prepared that realistically our result probs wont be great. He said if my AMH is as low as he thinks it is then we will have to discuss 'options'. I just pray to god that my reserve is good enough to just bless us with one precious baby, thats all we want in the world. I am scared of result but not a lot i can do is there? just try and stay hopeful that my eggs are good enough to give us our miracle as i know egg donation would be a option but i cant even think about that route at the moment... So we are in limbo again intill 12th Jan and then go from there. He also said that my BMI is a issue and that when i want to start again he would weigh me an not start cycle intill BMI was below 30 but to try and get it to 25... which means i have months of waiting so i told him il get it below 30 and then start as i cant wait any longer as what if i only have a few eggs left and i leave it too late? he also said that extreme grief and stress would of had no effect on the meds but i disagree as stress and grief can give ppl heart attacks etc so why not interfere with hormones? i mean stress can delay af etc so whats to say it cant mess with hormones? I just dont know xxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ I would assume stress and grief would affect our natural hormones but since we're being injected with certain amounts it kind of limits the affect that it can have. Thats what I would think he meant maybe? 

Is getting below 30 BMI going to hard or are you near it now? I've heard that a high BMI can influence the meds so that there may help give you a lot more eggies and at least you can influence that. Plus the higher doses may help to. I'd try to be positive they at least know what they're dealing with so can plan for it this time. I hope you get lots of eggs and your miracle baby or two.


----------



## Maddie30

Hope I cannot believe it. I'm so sorry. It's awful and I can understand you feeling numb. Life can be so cruel at times. You will get through this. Although we didn't see our baby hb on uss it was still such a big blow. If I'm honest were doing great now and looking forward to future. Talk to each other and try and stay positive. Thinking of you. Big big hugs xxxxx

AQ im sorry appointment wasn't great for you. Have confidence that they will treat you and do the very best for next cycle. Fingers crossed amh isn't low. I hope your ok. 

Hi to everyone else. Just got in from nightshift. Very very tired. Night xxxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Thank you for your kind words girls, it means a lot. We just got back from the EPU, and have opted to have a surgical procedure on Monday. I feel like I'm taking the easy way out but I just can't face waiting for a natural miscarriage as I feel like I'm in limbo. We're both heartbroken but I know that time will heal us and when we are ready we have our two little frosties just waiting for a chance at life. 

Rosa best of luck for egg collection today. 

AQ fx your Amh levels are good and that you can start trying again soon. 

Sorry no more personals but I'm just wiped out. 

:flower:


----------



## Maddie30

Hope you are not taking the easy way out. Please don't think that. You have to do what's right for yourself and your the one going through this and know how you feel. The being in limbo and waiting is very hard. Look after yourself and I'm thinking of you lots.

Rosa good luck for today. Hope everything going well. 

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hope i am really very sorry to hear your news....:cry:

Aq sorry you dont feel that your appointment went well, good that they are doing tests though and can give you more conclusive answers in Jan..

Hi to everyone else....Thinking of you Rosa...

lou


----------



## rosababy

Hope you are not taking the easy way out. I'm so sorry, hun. :hugs:

Afm, we got 14 eggies! :dance: Just praying for good quality...


----------



## Kelly9

I also say its not the easy way out. Rest up. 

Ross great number! Was that more then last time?


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Ross great number! Was that more then last time?

Thanks! I got 10 last time, but only 2 good embryos by day 3. so, I'm trying to get too excited until I know what's going on by day 3.


----------



## zowiey

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well it's been a while, whilst it's nice to see the thread is still going it breaks my heart that we didn't all get to move on. :hugs:

Hope I am so very, very sorry :hugs: be gentle on yourself xxxx

Well I just thought I would pop on to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas, and I hope all our dreams come true in 2012!

I will be back one day, but right now I'm not in a great place, but I do miss you all!

xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Z!! :hi: So glad you're back!! How are you doing? Sorry to hear you're not in a good place. :hugs:

Hey, should we change our name to something else? Since it's not august/sept/oct anymore?


----------



## Kelly9

Hi Z, I hope you pop in on us from time to time even if you don't post. Come back when you're ready.

We also need to update the front page for new cycles etc.


----------



## Traskey

Hope, i'm so very sorry to read your news :hugs: I absolutely agree, you are not taking the easy way out by having some help on Monday. Thinking of you.

AQ, sorry that your appointment didn't go as well as you'd like. I hope you get a better response next time.

Z, lovely to see you :hugs:

Rosa, congrats on 14 eggs :wohoo:

Hugs for everyone else :hug:


----------



## princess_1991

Hope - your not taking the easy way out, you doing what's best for you and your DH right now, hope your ok :hugs: :hugs:

Rosa - yay for 14 eggies, let's hope you get a few good embies out of them :thumbup:

Zowiey - nice to see you hun, hope you come back when your ready :hugs:

AQ - hope your ok Hun!! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Great amount of eggs! GL for report x

Hope- There is no easy way out after losing a longed for baby so dont feel like that. I am glad u have frosties and give yourself time to heal x

Thanks for support ladies. I am trying to be positive but so hard xxx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ up late again I see ;) 
I'm off to google why dr messed up my sleeping pattern
Also for girls who were on BCP, did yours ever :blush: umm make you not be able to number 2 :dohh:
It just seems since I've been on them I've been a bit *ahem* "backed up" :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa do they make you wait till day 3 to find out about the embies or do they call you the next morning with fert report?


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Rosa do they make you wait till day 3 to find out about the embies or do they call you the next morning with fert report?

Normally they call, but they're not open on the weekends. :wacko: It's a small clinic... So, since Monday is the 3 day, that's when I find out. I'd LOVE to know how my embies are doing right now, but oh well. Kind of annoying.


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa 14 eggs is a great harvest. Well done. Fx that they're all doing well

Zoe :hugs:

Kirsten thank you for the smile. Can you take something to move things along a bit?

Thanks for the reassurances girls. I've been a wreck today, still exhausted which isn't surprising since my body still thinks im pregnant and crying is tiring in itself. DH is being amazing, I wouldnt wish this on anyone but I think it will make us even closer and stronger. I never really knew what heartbroken meant until now.


----------



## princess_1991

Hope - If I'm not back to normal by next week I'm of to get some senecot or something ;)
I can't even begin to imagine what your going through but I hope your ok hun :hugs:
You and your DH look after yourselves and we'll all be here if you ever need to talk :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope I can only imagine how you feel :hugs: I pray that I don't find out. 

Rosa the wait would drive me mad!


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - I am so so sorry to read your news :hugs::hugs::hugs: My thoughts are with you and DH :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten senekot sounds like a good idea honey. Try some weetabix and brown bread. 

Kelly. How are you feeling honey? Do you have any more appointments?

Tinks. Thank you. Fx that we both become frosty mommies.


----------



## Doodar

Hope I just want to say how sorry I am to hear your news. It's devastating I know I've been there and there are no words that will make you feel any better at this moment in time. You sound like a strong lady though and if like me your a fighter then you will eventually make that dream come true, dont ever give up. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

AQ sorry your apt wasn't as good as you had hoped. Like the others have said I think stress does play a major part in all this. Just remember it only takes one hunny :hugs:

Zowiey its lovely to hear from you. I'm sorry your not in a good place at the moment. Like I said to hope I know how devastating it is I've been there myself. Be kind to yourself hunny and I hope with time things get easier for you :hugs:

Kelly I'm loving your positive attitude and I'm praying for the best possible outcome for Dot. Sending you loads of love :hugs:

Trasky, Tinks sending you both loads of love too :hugs:

Rosa wow 14 eggs you go girl :happydance: can't wait to hear embie update :happydance: bummer that you dont get to hear because its weekend though. Do they still go in to check on the embies though?

Kirsten poor you :hugs: constipation is not nice, just leave it too long before you do something about it. Lots of fibre hunny, all bran, fruit and fybogel is good too if you can stomach it :thumbup:

Maddie, Isabella how you both doing?

AFM I feel bad posting good news when there is so much sad news on here lately. I contemplated not posting and leaving the thread for a while. I'm not really sure how I feel about posting now but if you girls are happy for me to stay then I will, if you would rather me not post then just let me know and I'll understand completely.:hugs: or I'm happy to post for support for you lovely ladies but I'll not post my news updates, just let me know :hugs:

Had scan on Thurs but felt bad posting because of hopes sad news :hugs: Scan went great they have given me a new edd of 17th June which is fathers day :cloud9: so that now makes me 14 weeks today. Nt measurement was within limits at 2.8 just awaiting blood results now but I've heard ivf meds can mess with the results. Everything looks fine for this stage and I got a gorgeous scan piccie of Zippy sucking thumb :cloud9: I wont post it in here but for those who want to see it, it's in my Journal.

Sending huge hugs and positive vibes to you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope,Kelly, Aq thinking of you lots.xxx

Rosa good luck for today with your embies, hope its what you want to hear and that all going well. 

Hi Doodar, nice to hear from you. 14 weeks already wow. I'm glad uss went well. I can only speak for myself but despite our loss I'm very happy to hear your updates on how things are going. As you said it gives us hope and comfort. Sometimes unfortunately this journey takes longer than we like and can ever imagine. We will get there in the end. Xx

Afm nothing to report im up so late as I have been on nights, so now can't sleep, grrr. 

Night night ladies


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ok, a bit down today don't feel much in the Christmas spirit but to be honest it's hard to be in the spirit when you just want to fast forward 4 months ahead. 

Doodar how can they change your dates? They know exactly when fertilization took place? My scan showed almost a week a head but cause I knew exact fert time they kept my dates the same. But I'm so happy your scan went well :) Good news in here is much appreciated I say you should stick around everyone needs a positive story to look back on.


----------



## rosababy

quick update: we only have 3 embies left. Out of 14 eggs. Transfer is today. I'm so upset. :sad2:


----------



## mummaiwannabe

rosa thats still good hun
3 embies!!! yay
how many u putting back? xx


----------



## rosababy

mummaiwannabe said:


> rosa thats still good hun
> 3 embies!!! yay
> how many u putting back? xx

Thanks. Not sure yet...


----------



## mummaiwannabe

iv got faith in your little embies huni xx


----------



## princess_1991

Rosa :hugs: it only takes one!
Is today day 3 then? What condition where your little eggies in?
Sorry if I'm being nosey :blush:
Good luck for transfer!! :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry only three left but that's three chances! did they do icsi or just ivf


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa try not to be sad honey, you have three little embies and it only takes one. How many did you decide to put back?

Doodar wow 14 weeks, your avatar scan is gorgeous. I'll go seek out your journal ones. Please don't feel bad about posting your good news, I need to read it to remind me that we all have hope and that while this journey can be a painful one at times it is definitely a road worth travelling. 

Well it's been a long day for us, left home at 7.30 and got back just after 4. As we had expected our scan showed that we really had lost our little one. The technician was pretty stern, I really have not idea where they find these women and how they end up in the EPU. I thinks she was just efficient but I said to DH after that while the woman who deliver the news on thurs was bad I was so glad we didn't have this one on that day. Of course we went in knowing in our hearts what she would tell us, and she did agree to show us the screen. Last week the woman didn't and I couldn't understand why we couldn't see for ourselves. Anyway we saw the gestational sac and the embryo but no heartbeat. LO measured just over 4mm which means that we lost him very soon after the 7 week scan. (I say him, but we don't actually know, I just started thinking about the baby being a him in the past few days and it feels so much better than using 'it')

Back on the ward the nurses and doctors were wonderful and looked after us so well. We had a private room and DH was allowed to stay with me, we were only apart for about an hour and a bit while I had the op and then was in recovery. I was in there longer than after EC so I think the sedation was stronger. 

I cried after the scan and was expecting to be in bits after the op, but I feel strangely calm. Maybe it's a calm before another storm but seeing the scan helped a lot, especially as I know having the op today was the right thing to do since my body has been hanging on for almost three weeks and I'm not sure it would ever have let go. 

Now I just feel a little crampy, and hungry! Nil by mouth is so trying.

Sorry for the me post, this was probably more a post for my journal. 

Hope you're all doing ok - you girls really do give me strength and hope and I am thankful for you all :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

princess_1991 said:


> Rosa :hugs: it only takes one!
> Is today day 3 then? What condition where your little eggies in?
> Sorry if I'm being nosey :blush:
> Good luck for transfer!! :hug:

It's a day 3, yes. Two of them are grade A, 8 cell (he said "great") and the other one was B, some fragmentation. 



Kelly9 said:


> Sorry only three left but that's three chances! did they do icsi or just ivf

Doc was pretty optimistic. They did ivf with assisted hatching to help things along. 



~Hope~ said:


> Rosa try not to be sad honey, you have three little embies and it only takes one. How many did you decide to put back?

Thanks, hun. I'm staying positive. I put all 3 back in! Doc wanted to be more aggressive because it's round 2. 


Check out my journal for more transfer thoughts.


----------



## rosababy

Hope, massive :hugs: You are such a brave, strong woman. I'm glad they let you see the screen and that it made you feel better. I'm so heartbroken for you.


----------



## mummaiwannabe

hope your a wondeful woman and i pray u get your happy ending

sorry to sound stupid but cpould someone explain assisted hatching

i thought it was th same as a blastocyst?
xx


----------



## Doodar

Just a quick reply I'm on my phone at the new house and 3G isn't very good can only get reception in bedroom. 

Anyway just popping on to say rosa don't lose heart hunny, I had 20 eggs ended up with one put back and only 3 to freeze. I know it's hard, I certainly expected more from 20 eggs but just remember it only takes one and I'm proof of that. Sending big hugs x

Hope I've been thinking of you all day and my heart really goes out to you hunny. Take things easy hun and allow yourself to grieve. Sending lots of love your way and I hope 2012 is the year all your dreams come true. X

Hope everyone else is ok. Love to you all x


----------



## Kelly9

Hope post whatever you need to here :hugs:

Rosa I find it shocking that they didn't use icsi when your fert report was similar last time normally out here if first go of ivf didn't have a great fert report they would recommend icsi for any future cycles. I'm glad they let you have all 3! Hopefully you'll be our first twin + mama! 

I'm doing pretty shit atm when it rains it pours right? Proper update in journal but nothing is going our way I'm just praying so hard for some good news at our 15 & 18 week scan re the tumor growth.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope how are you? Thinking of you. You also can post anything on here. Were here to support each other. I do hope that each day is getting easier and easier.

Kelly thinking of you also. You have a very positive attitude and that is so inspiring. Hang in there and try and be strong for each other.

Rosa How fab that your now pupo. Got everything crossed for you. 

Hi to all the gang. Have a good day xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello all! Just had a quick catch-up! 
Hope-I'm so very sorry for your loss and what you had to go through yesterday, I just can't imagine how hard that must have been. I'm glad you got to see te screen, I don't like the sound of that stern woman though. I'm aslo glad you felt calm afterwards, but how do you feel today? best wishes to you for 2012, seems many of us will still be here!x

kelly-I have been reading on here and following your journal (lurking!), please know that I'm thinking of you, we are all praying for happiness to come you way. Sorry to hear about work too...xxxxxxxx

Doodar-glad to ear you have moved in!! (is that right?) I don't mind you posting inhere at all! :)

Rosa-I understand you feeling sad about the embies but 3 back is brilliant! wow! what a good chance you must now have!x

Great to hear from Tinks and zowiey! (hope your both doing ok!)

Hi to princess, AQ, Trask, maddie, Babies, and everyone else! AFM-feeling a bit blue, can't believe we have reached another christmas still not being prego and I think that is affecting my christmas spirit. I know that all of us on here that have had failed ivf of mc in recent months, hoped to be having christmas with a little bump, and well that not happening is hard to take isn't it? xxxxx


----------



## mummaiwannabe

who is the nxt lady to start cycling then?
x


----------



## ~Hope~

St Christmas is definitely going to be a tough one, I know we all had hopes of sporting a cute little bump and sharing good news with our families. Fx that by next Christmas all of us will either be mommies or about to be :dust:

I'm feeling a little sore today, trying not to take any paracetamol because period pains are normal but pain isn't and I don't want to mask pain. Emotionally I'm trying to be strong,it's my first day alone as DH has gone back to work today, the sound of music is keeping me company which always lifts my spirits.

Eta

How odd I lost half my post when I posted and it had all the personals in. Grr. I can't for the life of me remember what I wrote so forgive me girls :flower:

I do remember wishing rosa congratulations on being PUPO! Fx for our first triplet mommy!


----------



## mummaiwannabe

You dnt beed to be strong for us xx


----------



## rosababy

Doodar said:


> Anyway just popping on to say rosa don't lose heart hunny, I had 20 eggs ended up with one put back and only 3 to freeze. I know it's hard, I certainly expected more from 20 eggs but just remember it only takes one and I'm proof of that. Sending big hugs

thanks, Doodar. This is encouraging to hear. :thumbup: And don't leave us, D. We love you and are happy to hear your news. :hugs:



Kelly9 said:


> Rosa I find it shocking that they didn't use icsi when your fert report was similar last time normally out here if first go of ivf didn't have a great fert report they would recommend icsi for any future cycles. I'm glad they let you have all 3! Hopefully you'll be our first twin + mama!
> 
> I'm doing pretty shit atm when it rains it pours right? Proper update in journal but nothing is going our way I'm just praying so hard for some good news at our 15 & 18 week scan re the tumor growth.

I was wondering the same thing. The problem isn't how many are fertilizing, but the fact that I only had 7 mature eggs out of 14. Out of 7, 5 fertilized, which is not bad. They did do AH, but I didn't ask about icsi. Heaven forbid we go to 3 rounds (not even going to think about that right now) I will def ask. As for twin+ mama....hopefully just twin! :shock:

I'm sorry you're doing so crappy. I'll pop over to your journal in a second. :hugs: 



schoolteacher said:


> Rosa-I understand you feeling sad about the embies but 3 back is brilliant! wow! what a good chance you must now have!
> 
> Hi to princess, AQ, Trask, maddie, Babies, and everyone else! AFM-feeling a bit blue, can't believe we have reached another christmas still not being prego and I think that is affecting my christmas spirit. I know that all of us on here that have had failed ivf of mc in recent months, hoped to be having christmas with a little bump, and well that not happening is hard to take isn't it? xxxxx

Thanks! I'm happy about it now. I'm happy he pushed to put 3 back in! He's usually conservative about that, but he said let's be aggressive this time. Fine with me! :thumbup: I'm sorry you're feeling down. I think we all thought we'd have little bambinos for Christmas this year. :sad2: We will next year, hun. Hang in there. When is your next cycle?



~Hope~ said:


> I'm feeling a little sore today, trying not to take any paracetamol because period pains are normal but pain isn't and I don't want to mask pain. Emotionally I'm trying to be strong,it's my first day alone as DH has gone back to work today, the sound of music is keeping me company which always lifts my spirits.
> 
> I do remember wishing rosa congratulations on being PUPO! Fx for our first triplet mommy!

Shhhh!!! Doc is not allowing us to say the word that begins with a T and ends with an "iplet"! :rofl: Thanks though. :hugs: I'm sorry you're sore. Hopefully this passes soon and you can start again. We love you hope. :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls just on my phone again reception not great but could really do with some support. So much for my happy post, now it's my turn for sad news. Just had a call from the midwife to tell me my down syndrome risk results. Results are 1 in 5. To say I'm shocked is an understatement. I don't know what to do with myself I can't stop crying. They want me to go hospital tomorrow to discuss results and arrange further testing. Has anyone heard that ivf meds can affect screening blood results, my clinic told me they can but the midwife said no.


----------



## rosababy

Oh D! :hugs: What does 1 in 5 mean? As in 20% chance of having downs?


----------



## Caseys

Doodar said:


> Hi girls just on my phone again reception not great but could really do with some support. So much for my happy post, now it's my turn for sad news. Just had a call from the midwife to tell me my down syndrome risk results. Results are 1 in 5. To say I'm shocked is an understatement. I don't know what to do with myself I can't stop crying. They want me to go hospital tomorrow to discuss results and arrange further testing. Has anyone heard that ivf meds can affect screening blood results, my clinic told me they can but the midwife said no.

I know I don't belong in here anymore but Doodar, I got the exact same result of 1 in 5 and it scared the hell out of me too. Feel free to message me privately if you want. 

I heard that they can affect the results, and if you google PAPP-A and IVF you should find an article on it. I also mentioned it to my current doc when I was going through it and she said she hadn't heard of it but it made sense.

I didn't look to see how far along you are, didn't look to see anyone's responses, just had to reply to you right away, you poor thing! :cry:

You should get either a CVS or amnio, depending on how far along you are. Also make sure if you get an amnio you get the FISH results or whatever they're called, you should know the preliminary results in a few days.

Also please know that there are a TON of false positives, I was one of them.

Ugh I was totally there in August, wish there was more I could say to make you feel better. :-(


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh D, it never rains but it pours around here, will someone please cut us some slack! I hadn't heard about IVF meds affecting the results, I decided not to have the screen so didn't look into it at all. Caseys is right though about the false positives. A family friend got told there were high odds and the baby turned out perfectly normal. On the other hand I read about a girl who was told no risk and then her baby had downs. 
Here's what I would do in your shoes. Ask yourself whether it matters to you whether the baby has special needs, is the answer is yes then take the amino or cvs, if the answer is no then just put it out of your mind (easier said than done I know) and cross the bridge if you come to it :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Doodar I'm so sorry to hear your unexpected news! Impossible I know, but try to remain calm, I would opt for for more tests as I would want to be preapred before baby arrives. Definately look into the ivf meds giving false results as could be a possibility-you said the clinic mentioned it?
Also remember that if it does out to be 1 in 5 chance, there is still that 80% of hope that all will be fine. Thinking of you, and Hopes right there is no slack on this thread at the mo! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Rosa-we are starting 2nd round w/c 23rd jan. Have appointment on 18th Jan! seems ages away!

Evening everyone else!x


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- Hang in there. I am sorry you have this added stress and im sure all will be fine. What will be will be if we worry or not and your baby will be beautiful whatever the result x

Hope- Glad you are feeling a little better, you will have up an down days and in time more ups than downs but that little bean will always have a peice of your heart and you never forget. Each anniversary of the loss of our babies we send a chinese lantern into the sky and it helps me to do that as nobody knew them but they existed in our bodies no matter for how long and we loved them so much and had all those hopes an dreams. They are the hardest things to let go of. Here if you need to talk x

Rosa- Yaaay for 3 embies. It is a shame its not more considering all the eggs but 3 is fab! 2 more than we had anyway. lol. Good luck x

Kelly- Hope your doing ok x

Kirsten- Hope your doing well x

ST- Know exactly how you feel RE the not pregnant again at xmas thing. Double whammy for me as not pregnant and my mums not here anymore. Be glad when xmas is over and we start the new year an our new cycles x

Hi to Trask, Tinks, and all the gang.

AFM- Trying to be positive aout AMH results now as i have nothing to gain being negative as the results are what they are and no changing them so getting on with life best i can an praying for good news in new year xxx


----------



## Caseys

Doodar,

Here is a link to the article I mentioned earlier. I was at work when I responded before so didn't have the link at the time.

https://www.ivfnewsdirect.com/?p=286


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I have heard of so many cases like yours and the babe was perfectly fine, it's just a screening test by no means is it definite. They will likely do an amnio to tell you 100% though. I am praying for it to be a false flag! 

AQ missed your post about your levels, sorry it wasn't better news. :hugs: At least they'll be more aggressive next time you cycle. I hope it works out and you get lots of eggies. 

Hope still thinking of you.

Rosa here's to hoping you don't need to cycle again!

ST thats exciting that you'll be starting again soon! Enjoy Christmas and new years and have a blast with friends and a drink for me cause god knows I could use one. 

Me: Movements getting stronger every day I know my girl is healthy and happy for now I pray she continues to be all the way through third tri.


----------



## Doodar

Thank you so much for your support ladies don't know where I would be without you all. I'm trying to look on the positive side, the glass half full as oppose to half empty. Your right there is still an 80 percent chance, even if the odds are low. We moved house yesterday and I'm just so shattered, can't sleep because my mind is whirling, could really have done without that call yesterday. So much for a new start in our new home eh! Receiving bad news on the day we move in. Everything was going so well, it makes you scared to get too happy, there is always something to stress you out and make your world come crashing down. 

Caseys thank you for that link and thank you for taking the time to post I really appreciate it. I've read before about ivf meds affecting Papp-a results. I'm going to phone my clinic tomorrow and see what they say. I literally only finished my meds four days before the test and with all the immune meds I'm sure it must have an impact on tests etc. I gave a list of the meds I was on to the midwife but she wasn't interested and I don't even know what happened to the list. Thanks for the offer to pm you. I've just moved house and I'm without Internet so posting on my phone, I'll try and get a mobile dongle tomorrow and I'll pm you as soon as I'm online. I'm seeing the consultant now instead so not being seen until Thursday. Thanks again x


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Ladies, 

Doodar I'm so sorry to hear about your news. I hope if you do decide to go for the more diagnostic test that it will be positive news. It's very easier said than done but just try to remain positive and ask all you want to the consultant. Also I have heard that the drugs can affect results. I think my consultant discussed this with us at some point during our treatment. Like hope though I didn't take much in because wasn't going to have screening. Thinking of you. Were here if you need to talk.

Kelly glad your getting a lot of movements, stay positive.

Hope and Aq thinking of you too big hugs 

Rosa how you feeling? Hope your ok. And Isabella. Being pupo is nervewracking but exciting. 

St I totally agree with you. Looking forward to what 2012 has to offer xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Kelly. We dont know levels yet but consultant seems to think its going to menopausal by the way he was talking... pray he is wrong xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Oh well in that case I do hope he's wrong. Do you know when you find out?


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar thursday and in tomorrow? Hopefully they get you booked in nice and early so you don't have to stress. Did they mention at your scan whether or not there was a nasal bone? I guess a lot of down's babies don't have nasal bones. Just a thought.


----------



## Traskey

Oh dear, I miss a few days and it's all :(

Hope, i'm glad that they treated you well in the hopsital, apart from that harsh bag! I am pleased that your DH is being supportive and you are finding some strength in each other. 

Kelly, will pop over to your journal but leaving you :hugs:

Doodar, i'm so sorry that you've had bad news :hugs: I'm hoping that the ivf meds did skew the results but even if they didn't that you are one of the 4:5 that don't have problems for your baby. Good luck with the next tests. 

Maddie, AQ, Princess, ST :hugs: for all I know i've missed people but i'm shattered!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Trask! you start down regging tomorrow by your ticker? Yay for that!!!!xx

AQ-Fx crossed for your results.xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yep DR is tomorrow and stimming starts Jan 10th. We should be close again with our cycles :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

It exciting that we've got a few ladies cycyling again.

Babies have you tested yet? Not sure when OTD is.


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- We find out the result on Jan 12th so i am very scared of result xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Ok I'll be thinking of you :) Jan 12 is the day I'll be 18 weeks and i am very afraid for that so we'll both be scared.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Kelly an il pray for u too but im sure all will be fine with your buba, god willing you will be a mummy of 2 in 2012  xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok

Traskey, tons of luck with down reg, 
Rosa, yay for being pupo!!! everything crossed for u
AQ fingers crossed for the test results for u
Hope Huge :hugs: 
Kelly Hope your scan today goes well
Doodar, I so hope zippy is ok, big :hugs:
Maddie tons of luck with your new cycle and st and everyone else too

Afm, i have been finding the last few days hard of the tww, and dh and i set the alarm early to test before he has to go to work but i really needed to pee so we just did the test now and 






BFP!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I did a clearblue digital came up really fast and then the conception indicator took a little longer and said 2-3. I will write more in my journal later, symptoms etc, I have never seen pregnant on a test before me and dh are sooooooooo over the moon. Thank u all for ur support so much and i will be here for u all should u want me to stay.

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats fabulous news!!!!! About time we got some more in here!


----------



## Traskey

Wow, congratulations babies, that's amazing news!!!!! 

Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## princess_1991

I have posted in your journal too but congrats again hun!
:hi: girls hope everyone's well sorry I haven't posted much lately but I haven't had much to update, I have been lurking tho and keeping up with everyone :thumbup:
9 days left on BCP :wohoo:


----------



## rosababy

babies, congrats!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: I saw your status before I read your post and I actually went back a few pages thinking I had missed something. :haha: That's awesome!!! 

Afm, I've got some fluid in my ovaries or something so once again, I'm not allowed to drink water. :wacko: Or soda or coffee or tea or milk or anything with water in it. Awesome. That leaves soup. WHO DRINKS SOUP?! Me, apparently. Doc asked how I was...I said a little crampy. He smiled and said that's a good thing!


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuuuuuuu, i cant stop looking at the test. I soooooooo hope u all join me soon. :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Congrats Babies!x


----------



## Kelly9

Update in my journal but were on team :pink: :)


----------



## princess_1991

Tiffany I posted in your journal but congrats again!


----------



## rosababy

congrats, tiffany! :pink:


----------



## Kelly9

Got to dig out the baby name books again so we can pick a middle name, we're pretty sure we have it picked out but hubby wants to be sure.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Yay for being team :pink: thats great news.

Rosa, hope the tww is going well.

Traskey, hope down reg is going ok.

Hi to everyone else.

Thanks for all the congrats, we went back to the clinic today as im taking part in a trial to have the progestrone suppostries until 12 weeks. I wont know whether or not i have the real or placibo till after the trial. Got my scan date too is 13th Jan, cannot wait and also booked my midwife appointment for the 25th. Sooooooo exciting.

Hope you all have a great christmas and best wishes for the new year and lots of bfp's to come!!

:flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Babies having to take the progesterone till 12 weeks sucks but if it ends up being placebo I'd be pissed :rofl: I HATED taking it it's soooo messy!


----------



## Maddie30

Babies, yeahhhh, Woooppppppp. So excited for you. Big big congratulations! Im so pleased for you both. Good luck for the scan, bet you can't wait. What a lovely way to start the Christmas.

Kelly, how lovely your having a girl. Hope your ok and still remaining positive.

Rosa how are you feeling? Hope you feel a bit better. 

Doodar thinking of you. Hope your ok

Hope thinking of you too. 2012 is going to be a special year with our hopefully bfp and the other ladies delivering there little miracles. Aq,princess, Traskey,st this goes for us all. 

Hope you ladies are all sorted for chrimbo xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Sorry I've been away for a couple of days girls, I've had a couple of rough days and just buried myself under the duvet yesterday. then guess what happened, I started to get really bad back pain, so I searched the web and people seem to say its normal but I wasn't sure so I called the hospital this morning and they said to get myself to the docs. Got an appt for 11.30 this morning but they were running 2 hours late, but the time I saw the dr I had really bad period pains to go with the bad back, and had started bleeding like a period. Turns out I also have a fever and he says I have a womb infection! Fantastic. I just became one of the 3% of women who get an infection after erpc, anyone else want to kick me while im down? Oh yes the NHS, because when I got home I got a letter with my free pregnant prescription card, which I can't use because one you've had a miscarriage it's null and void, despite me having to pay 15 quid for anti biotics for a pregnancy related complication. Grr. And to top it off the second antibiotic is huge, uncoated and tastes disgusting. Rant over. I'm drugged up on antibiotics, paracetamol ibuprofen and have a hot water bottle, hopefully I'll start to feel human by tomorrow. Dh's family are here but theyll have to live with me in my pjs!

Isabella :wohoo: I am so happy to read about your :bfp:

And Kelly :dance: for team pink and you guessing right. 

T good luck with your cycle honey.

Rosa sucks about the no fluids again. At least it's winter where soup can be quite nice and comforting and not the middle of summer :hugs:

Merry Christmas to all my lovely ladies, you've all become very dear to me these past few months and I look forward to us all growing bumps and meeting our babies over the coming months :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Merry Christmas Hope, I hope the pains you have ease soon, it doesn't sound nice at all! You poor thing right before christmas too. Relax and Take care, xxxx

Merry Christmas in advance to everyone else! May you all have a lovely day, whatever your up to. best wishes to all those blessed with bfps, and heres to everyone on here having a baby in their belly or arms by this day next year!

Rosa-boo to no liquids!

Trask-hope dr is going ok!

Princess-not long now til stimms!

AQ-have a good one hun, bet your be glad to see the back of 2011!

Doodar-Hope your good!

kelly-Wahoo! for a girl! fab news during this hard time. xxxxxxx

babies-still on cloud 9 I bet! what a lovely christmas present!xxx

Tinks and Zowiey-if you happen to read this-heres to the best of luck in 2012, I will still be here.......as will still quite a few of us!x

festive cheer to maddie! xx

and Ho!Ho!Ho!! to anyone I've missed! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Merry Christmas all! 

Hope thats just mean of your body, I hope the anti b's have you feeling better in no time.

I'm so excited for the ladies starting their cycles now here's to hoping for a lot of good 2012 news. 

Doodar have you got an apt yet?

I've been down the last fews days, it's been hard to pull myself out of my rut/slump. Last night i just layed in bed praying to whoever was listening to get my girl here safe and sound. I figure if I pray enough maybe someone will hear me. I've gone out and bought a few gorgeous preemie outfits and a few other outfits for our girl but it's sad cause I have to leave the tags on and receipts taped to them "just in case" I hate it. I should be able to go out and spend money shopping happily for her. Sorry if I'm a downer, I really am excited to watch my son see and open his present I just feel slightly removed from the world.


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Woooohoooo!! huge congrats hun and a happy and healthy 9mths! did you have 1 or 2 embies transferred?? bet you are over the moon x

Hi to everyone else and merry christmas. I pray that 2012 see's all of us pregnant and happy. Thinking of those of us yet to get there and how hard christmas is xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly honey :hugs: you and Dot are in my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong for that little girl inside your tummy, she's a fighter and all your positive thoughts and prayers will be helping. 

Happy Boxing Day to all my lovely ladies, I hope Santa brought some joy and happiness to your houses yesterday. I'm joining ST in her toast - to happy and healthy babies in our bellies or our arms on this day in 2012 :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

Hi girls hope you had a great Xmas! :xmas6:
Sorry this is short but I'm a bit sicky and absolutely shattered! 
Here's to 2012 babies! :wine:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Africa, i had 2 embies put back, cant wait till scan date to see how many we are having.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good christmas.

We went to the sales today, next was crazy, ended up queuing for 2 hours to pay it was ridiculous, i had to keep leaving the queue whilst dh saved our place to pee :haha: got some good bargains tho and bought a new bed from dream, our old one is soooooo uncomfortable, all the springs are sticking through so i cant wait for this one to be delivered.

Hugs to all. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like everyone had a good holiday! 

Rosa when is your test date? 

Babies when is your scan again? I'm excited!!

Hope thanks for the kind words. I am praying so hard that ST's toast is true, it really will be something to have such a strong willed daughter who fought and won against everything before she was even born! :cry: 

My Dh spoiled me, I was so surprised, he gave me this beautiful Tiffany and Co. necklace with "I love you" written all over it several times, it made me tear up just made me feel super loved because of the inscription and with everything we're dealing with I just felt so special.


----------



## babies7777

Thats such a amazing present!! my scan date is the 13th Jan, cannot wait!! 

:flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly that sounds like a lovely present from your DH. 

Isabella glad you got some bargains, we didn't even venture out to the shops yesterday, maybe later this week. 

Dh's family has been here since Thursday and they are going home today and I cannot wait. His parents could stay for as long as they please but his brother and his fiancé need to leave. The house is far too chaotic, my poor cats have been hiding out in our room since Friday. Last night we played a board game, and BIl cheated and it ended up in this huge shouting match I walked out and went to bed because the yelling was upsetting me and I have bigger issues in my life right now than arguing over board games, but he pretty much ruined boxing day for me and now I just want them gone. 

Today will hopefully be happier as we're going to spend the afternoon/evening with our friends and their three little ones. I thought seeing them would be hard but we took them to the cinema on Thursday last week and they just make me smile. They are the reason DH and I decided it was time for us to have babies of our own and I love spending time playing with them and spoiling them. 

Wishing you all a wonderful Tuesday :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

People really cheat at board games?!? He should grow up. At least you had fun with the kiddos! 

Dh did wonderful this year, Christmas was just not how it should have been ya know.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Hope you all had a great xmas. Despite everything this past month I had a lovely time. Really looking forward to what 2012 has in store for us. 

Happy new year when it comes ladies. Big hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Another big update in my journal page 1195 I think. It's never boring at our house thats for sure.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff I posted in your journal. Stay strong honey - but let those tears out when you need to, it helps. 

Rosa remind me when test date is? Are you still only on soup?

T when do you start stimming?

St Kirsten it's January in 3 sleeps!

Nothing new from me - I called the clinic last week and they have set us up with an appointment for February 9 to talk about FET. Hopefully the witch will turn up sometime between now and then.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls
Hope everyone is ok
2 more days on BCP :happydance:
Will pop round journals later :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Just a quick update on my new iPhone! Makes posting hard tho. Beta tomorrow! Ultrasound yesterday and there is more fluid :wacko: despite only drinking sodium laden crap. Doc thinks its a good sign tho and is "cautiously optimistic". :happydance: we'll find out tomorrow. Another ultrasound tomorrow am after beta.

Love ya ladies. :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa my fingers are tightly crossed for tomorrow :dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

Rosa I got a new iPhone too! Still figuring it out, on it now! Just wishing you luck for tommorow! X

Hi to everyone else! Hope you had good Christmases! As best as possible anyway!

Hope-yay for having a date to discuss fetX

Kelly-hope your keeping strong,gonna go read your journal in a sec! X

Princess-excited??? I have to wait til the 23rd a while yet!

Afm-meant to have started bcp by now but having the longest cycle ever! Now on cd67!!!! Would you believe!! Not happy!! X


----------



## princess_1991

Rosa good luck for tomorrow
St - I'm not sure how I feel at the moment, it's took so long to get to this point and I've always tried to imagine what I'd feel like but now I'm hear I really don't know, I'm really nervous and scared it won't work but u am a lil excited in there too ;)
The 23rd isn't too far away now :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa best of luck! How have you not tested? You're a strong woman! My OHSS got worse with my pregnancy and that is common so maybe it is a very good sign.


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Rosa best of luck! How have you not tested? You're a strong woman! My OHSS got worse with my pregnancy and that is common so maybe it is a very good sign.

I'm so afraid to test! :haha: My bloating is def getting worse. :wacko: I feel so incredibly uncomfortable. I'm so thankful that I have this week off. I would just be miserable at work. I've read that the hcg makes it worse, so maybe this is a good sign? [-o&lt;


----------



## Kelly9

Yup it's the HCG that aggrivates your ovaries hense why most people who get OHSS are preggo.


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Yup it's the HCG that aggrivates your ovaries hense why most people who get OHSS are preggo.

Well that's good. It seems to be getting worse...


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to check in on your results!


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone!

Let's hope 2012 is a fantastic year for all of us. 

Rosa, good luck for today, I hope you get great news.
ST, 67 days is a long one, hope she turns up soon. 
Babies, good luck with the scan in Jan.
AQ, how are you doing with the Christmas holidays. The first one is the hardest. 
Princess, nearly off bcp!
Maddie, wishing you a better 2012
Tiff, will pop over to your journal, stay strong.
Hope, so sorry about the infection. You must be feeling awful :( Hope you feel better soon. 

Hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa, thinking positive thoughts for you today. 

I'm heading back to the doctors as I still don't feel better and thought the antibiotics should have done their thing by now. I'd rather go today than spend new years in that awful walk in clinic!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Hope- Good luck for the new year with FET x

Kelly- Hang in there hun. You are strong so u will be ok x

Traskey- Christmas has been very hard and sad without my mum. HUGE void on christmas day and now new year is approaching its so sad as i always celebrated with my mum so we are going to have a quiet one an release a chinese lantern and have a few drinks with my dad. New years day im doing dinner for 6 of us so glad the house will be a bit fuller than normal. How are things with you? x

Rosa- Have u tested yet? i sooo have everything x'd for you! x

Hi to Doodar, Isabella, ST, an all the gang. Has anyone heard from Tinks? x

AFM- I have been really down this xmas with it being the 1st one without my mum so glad its over for now and im praying 2012 brings much needed joy. Get my AMH results on the 12th and im shitting it! just cant take anymore heartache yet . Hope everyone has a great new year and that 2012 brings us all our babies/bfps xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Aq hang in there I hope you're pleasantly surprised. 

Hope I also hope you feel better. 

Rosa I'm dying to know! 

Hi traskey!


----------



## Traskey

Tiff, I think you are being amazing, just wanted to let you know :hugs: 

AQ, I thought Christmas and New Year would be tough for you. Thanks for taking the time to pop in and tell us how you are doing.

Hope, how are you feeling today?

Still waiting on the dr witch and wanting to drink loads today!


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ hang in there hon. The Chinese lantern sounds like a beautiful idea. Fx your results are good. 

T hope the dr witch rides in real soon. 

Rosa any news?

Afm I'm still infected. GP gave me another week of antibiotics but switched one of them to something new. Apparently I'm not as bad as last week which is a good thing.


----------



## rosababy

Beta = 128! :yipee: I'm still shaking...


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: :dance: :wohoo: :dance: :dance:


----------



## babies7777

Yayaaayayyaayyayayayayay thats the best news, i was really hopeful for u especially with all the bloating like me. :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Rosa!!!!!!! Fantastic news. So pleased for you :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::dance:
HUGE congrats to you! you must be over the moon! im loving the BFPS we are seeing in here lately an pray its a domino effect! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I am sooooooo happy for you Rosa!!!! Makes my day a little better so thanks! 

Update once again in my journal. On the plus side I think I'm getting pretty good at taking bad news now. Blah.


----------



## schoolteacher

Congrats Rosa so so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## Maddie30

Big big congratulations!! Yeahhhhhh. So so happy for you. 

Hi ladies, hope your ok. Happy new year when it comes. 

Aq have been thinking about you. You have been so strong. 

Hope are the antibiotics working?? I hope so. It's just a nightmare. Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Kelly big hugs

Babies, how are you??

Hi Traskey, princess, Doodar and st xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Happy new year ladies! Goodbye 2011, a hard year where for me not much good happened! X x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

Hope, i hope you are starting to feel a little better with the antibios, :hugs:

Maddies, im great thanks, just relaxing on the sofa its going to be a quiet new years in tonight and its perfect. 

Aq everything crossed for ur test results

Traskey, hope dr is going well :hugs:

Kelly, Everything crossed for u and your little fighter :hugs:

Princess, yay for last day of bcp, tons of luck for the new cycle, everything crossed for u.

St, heres to ur bfp in 2012 and everyone else too! 

Rosa hope ur find some good maternity pants, i feel soooo much better for not wearing normal clothes, my bloat can breathe :haha:

Hi to everyone else and Happy New Year!!! the year of all our bfp's and babies!! :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: lovely ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA but I've been really busy lately and I've just sorta stalked everyone :blush:

Rosa congrats again hun :happydance:

Babies - how's your pregnancy treating you?

AQ - sorry to hear you've had a rough Christmas without your mum, do you know when you'll be starting again?

Trask- yay for starting soon :yipee:

St - yay for starting soon too, let's hope 2012 will hold bfps for a few of us on here!

Kelly - will catch up with you in your journal but hope you and Hannah are ok :hugs:

Maddie - hope your ok hun!

Hope - I hope your not too uncomfortable hun, and I hope your feeling ok, it
Must not be easy for you but I do hope you get some good news in 2012

Afm Im taking my last BCP tonight :thumbup: I'm more nervous then excited ATM but I just hope everything works out :blush:

I would like to wish you a very happy new year and hope for all of us still waiting for our bfps that 2012 is our year! And to all with little beanies already snuggling in, I hope you have very happy and healthy pregnancies :hugs:
I would also like to thank you all for being there for me in 2011 and hope we'll all be there for each other in 2012 through ivf cycles, baby bumps and little miracles 
Love you all loads girls don't know where id be without you all :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Bring on 2012 a better and happier year hopefully!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks again ladies. :flower: It still does not seem real. Dh and I are excited, but anxious to know what Tuesday's beta will be.

AQ, I'm so sorry your holiday has been sad. :hugs: 2012 will be a good year for you...can only get better right? :flower: Hang in there, girl.

Hope, sorry to hear you're still infected. Are you in pain? Hopefully these new meds fix the problem. Do you know when you can try again? :hugs:



Kelly9 said:


> I am sooooooo happy for you Rosa!!!! Makes my day a little better so thanks!

That made me smile. :flower: You are such a strong woman. 

Princess, yay for last bcp!! Do you DR soon then? Sniffing or jabs?

Hi Traskey, Tinks, ST, babies, Maddie, and the gang! :hi: Hope everyone has/is having a great NYE! 2012 will be a great year for us, ladies. 2011 has been a doozy. :wacko: Thank goodness it's over and we can start afresh. Thank you for being a great support system. :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff Hope you get things sorted with the Rmh so hubby and skyler can travel with you. If they can't can your mum go?

Kirsten. Yay for last Bcp. What's your next steps?

Rosa :wohoo: again!

My new antibiotics are evil, I've had three today and feel sick and worse then I did before so I'm not taking anymore, I'll have to go back to the docs on tuesday as they obviously don't agree with me. 

Quiet new year here, my parents are visiting but they've just gone to bed and I about to follow suit. I just never have seen the point of staying up to see in another year!

I do hope that 2012 will turn out to be a wonderful year for all of us, with bumps and babies. My friend had a successful icsi cycle in mar/apr and her baby arrived safe and sound yesterday so there is still time for 2012 babies for all of us! :dust:


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations Rosa.... so pleased for you...:happydance:

Happy new year everybody, lets hope we all get what we want out of it....:hugs::hugs:

Lou


----------



## princess_1991

Rosa, hope - BCP was my dr ;) so as soon as af turns up I can start my stims :happydance: 

Umm can't remember what I was gunna write now :dohh:

Hope everyone's ok and had a good new year!


----------



## Traskey

https://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae141/letnotyourheartbetroubled/0252.jpg

Just because!


----------



## Traskey

schoolteacher said:


> Happy new year ladies! Goodbye 2011, a hard year where for me not much good happened! X x

I'll second that so i've left hugs ^^^^^^^


----------



## rosababy

princess_1991 said:


> Rosa, hope - BCP was my dr ;) so as soon as af turns up I can start my stims :happydance:

Yay!! Be glad you don't have to do Lupron or any other dr jab. :wacko: Bring on the stimming!! :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Totally glad they decided for me not to have a dr jab this time, dreading the stimming shots :dohh: 
I feel so close now :happydance:


----------



## babies7777

Im great thanks princess, have a few symptoms but im cherishing them. Tons of luck for the baseline scan :flower:



princess_1991 said:


> Totally glad they decided for me not to have a dr jab this time, dreading the stimming shots :dohh:
> I feel so close now :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Thankyou hunni!
Yep off for my baseline scan tomorrow, hoping af Hurrys up!


----------



## Kelly9

Hope, they will only pay for myself and hubby to fly out plus my mom lives on the other side of the country, so if they don't come it will just be me :cry: I can deal with the procedure on my own but what I am worried about it something going wrong and loosing Hannah and not having anyone there with me. 

Princess I hope AF turns up soon.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Tiff I'm sorry, I wouldn't want to go through it alone either. Fx you can sort something out :hugs:

Kirsten any sign?


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening Ladies!
Trask-how is DR going? when are you expected to start stimms? Thanks for the hug!x

Kelly-I know I don't comment on your journal but I do read it, and think about you! How lovely you have a name for Dot-Hannah, beautiful! I hope you are not alone in Toronto and I hope that when Hannah arrives early it is not too early. xx

Hope-Can't believe your antibiotics still not working, and even worse making you feel horrible! I hope you start to feel better very soon!x

Rosa-still so pleased for you!! you have another beta tommorrow don't you?xxxx

princess-yay for scan tommorrow! you will be good to go im sure! I'm starting to worry about AF arriving now! currently on cd70! ridiculous! I need it to arrive as I have to take bcp for 2 weeks and be off it a week before starting stimms and my appt is fast looming on the 18th (meant to be starting stimms w/c 23rd!)

AFM -What i said above to princess!! really need AF!!!!!!

Babies-glad your having some symptoms!x Hi to everyone else! Maddie, AQ, Loopy!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ST just a head up Hannah is her middle name we'll be calling her that till she's born when we'll announce her first name.


----------



## rosababy

schoolteacher said:


> Rosa-still so pleased for you!! you have another beta tommorrow don't you?xxxx

Thanks! Yes, tomorrow is beta #2. Still trying not to get too excited until I hear that number. 

ST and princess, sorry that you're still waiting for af. :grr: How annoying! I think everyone on this thread has had to wait for her at some point. :dohh: Hopefully she comes soon!

Kelly, :hugs: 

Babies, do you still have ohss bloat? When did it go away?


----------



## babies7777

I'm still really bloated, i thought this morning when i woke up it had gone down a little but its back tonight. I'm not sure when its meant to calm but having said that im not fluid restricted at all so that may be why its still the same. Are you still taking progestrone? my clinic is doing a trial to see if extended use of it is beneficial and im taking part, i dont know if i have the real thing or a placebo till i give birth but i do wonder if the bloating is anything to do with the possible progestrone intake as well too. Everything crossed for your test tomorrow and i hope work is easy on you. :flower:




rosababy said:


> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> Rosa-still so pleased for you!! you have another beta tommorrow don't you?xxxx
> 
> Thanks! Yes, tomorrow is beta #2. Still trying not to get too excited until I hear that number.
> 
> ST and princess, sorry that you're still waiting for af. :grr: How annoying! I think everyone on this thread has had to wait for her at some point. :dohh: Hopefully she comes soon!
> 
> Kelly, :hugs:
> 
> Babies, do you still have ohss bloat? When did it go away?Click to expand...


----------



## rosababy

babies7777 said:


> I'm still really bloated, i thought this morning when i woke up it had gone down a little but its back tonight. I'm not sure when its meant to calm but having said that im not fluid restricted at all so that may be why its still the same. Are you still taking progestrone? my clinic is doing a trial to see if extended use of it is beneficial and im taking part, i dont know if i have the real thing or a placebo till i give birth but i do wonder if the bloating is anything to do with the possible progestrone intake as well too. Everything crossed for your test tomorrow and i hope work is easy on you. :flower:

Every morning I wake up feeling like it's a bit better and then it's not. :haha: Yes, still taking progesterone. Shots and the suppositories.


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping on to wish Rosa good luck with tomorrows beta result x

Lou- Nice to see u back, we should be starting around same time x

Hi to everyone else. Im back at work tomorrow so off to bed. 10 days till AMH result xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Cramping tonight! I reckon I'll wake up with a visit from the witch tomorrow but I'm in no rush, clinic says we'll start when she comes but secretly I want her to hurry up ;)

Rosa good luck for beta tomorrow,

just a quickie girls, I really should get some shut eye ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa so long as it's not getting worse! Keep an eye on your weight it should tell you how much fluid you got in there and if it's getting worse or better. I had stage 3 OHSS so it took forever and a day for my bloat to go down but your ovaries will stay big till second tri, mine are still 2-3 times bigger then they should be though they're not bothering me anymore and haven't for a long time.


----------



## princess_1991

Af has arrived :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Because i woke up on, that counts as cd1 right? :wacko:
That means I start stims tomorrow :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## babies7777

yayayayayayyayayaayay thats great news princess, soooooooooo excited for u!! :happydance:




princess_1991 said:


> Af has arrived :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Because i woke up on, that counts as cd1 right? :wacko:
> That means I start stims tomorrow :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## ~Hope~

:wohoo: if you woke up bleeding then I think today is cd1! Oh how exciting! I am so glad that you can finally get started Kirsten :dance:

Rosa any news?

I'm finally starting to feel better, went back to the docs today and she was happy for me not to take the horrid antibiotics, I've just got to complete the course of the other ones. And then once that's out of the way on Saturday I get to start the caneston pessaries that she prescribed today! Then it's my turn to wonder when the witch will turn up...

I was reading the miscarriage chapter of zita's book and a guy in there says that it's not true about the risk of miscariage being greatest up until 12 weeks and that it's actually 8 weeks. It's just skewed because of the number of missed miscarriages that are identified at a 12 week scan. If we are lucky with our FET I'll be asking for a scan at 8 weeks instead of 7, I think our last one was a week too early, once I saw that heartbeat I let myself relax and make plans and I don't want to do that again. He says if the heartbeat is there at 8 weeks there is a 98% chance that you won't miscarry. 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the first real day of 2012.

AQ how was work?


----------



## Kelly9

^ hope that is right! Cause after the 8th week the baby officially becomes a fetus and the placenta takes over nourishment and growth thats why we always waited to hear the HB at or around 9 weeks to announce, I felt comfortable saying something to family then.

Princess yay!!!! My clinic says it's cd 1 if she shows before 3pm so I'd call it cd1!


----------



## rosababy

princess_1991 said:


> Af has arrived :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Because i woke up on, that counts as cd1 right? :wacko:
> That means I start stims tomorrow :wohoo: :wohoo:

Yayyy!!!! :wohoo: Bring on the jabs!!! We really need a jab emoticon. :haha:

Hope, no news yet. Doc didn't write "stat" on the order for the beta, so I'll probably find out tomorrow. :wacko: Totally annoying. Very interesting on the 8 week versus 12 weeks! I never knew that! Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## princess_1991

Doc says today is cd1 so I start stims tomorrow :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
Also follie scan is booked for Monday and Thursday :happydance:
Can't believe were finally getting somewhere! :yipee:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all ok.

Hope, i never knew that either, think im gonna try book an 8 week scan too now.

Rosa, everything crossed for tomorrows result

Princess yay for starting tomorrow, soooooooo excited for u.

Hi to maddie, kelly, trask, st, aq and everyone else.

Took a pic of todays bloat, excuse the pj's,they are so comfy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-03_20.48.12.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rosababy

yay, princess!! :yipee:

babies, that's what I look like, too. Thank goodness for elastic waist bands! :haha: When does it go down? Or does it just merge into the belly bump?


----------



## ~Hope~

Tomorrow is looking to be an exciting day :dance:

Isabella that's some bloat! Are you uncomfortable?


----------



## schoolteacher

Fab news princess! Good luck for tommorrow and Ross too! Lol babies loving the bloat, after Xmas, I look like that too-oops! X


----------



## Kelly9

mine went down a bit but never back to what it was before belly started lol I've pretty much been living in sweats since right before egg collection in september!


----------



## princess_1991

OMG!! is that what bloat looks like! :rofl: i thought the bloat was just like a little bit of chubby, you do actually look like 4 months pregnant! :blush: im was thinking rather naive when people said we get bloaty :haha:

thanks girls, if i wasnt so tired id be bouncing off the walls!
gunna change my sig in the morning, off to bed now, dhs first day back at work tomorrow and im gunna miss him! on the plus side tho i get to catch up on my programmes ;) 
for tonight tho im settling down with csi vegas, oo that gil grissam does something for me :rofl:!!

night ladies!! :hug:


----------



## rosababy

princess_1991 said:


> OMG!! is that what bloat looks like! :rofl: i thought the bloat was just like a little bit of chubby, you do actually look like 4 months pregnant! :blush: im was thinking rather naive when people said we get bloaty :haha:

YES! I totally look 4 months preggo, too! I've literally been walking around with my pants undone. :wacko: I"ll take it though. I love it. :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

Wanna see a good bloat pic? I'll show you mine from when I had 11 pounds of fluid in my stomach waiting to be drained.... let me dig it up your eyes will pop out of your head! Oh and just so you all know I'm not doing it to compete and babies thats an impressive bloat! Do you know how much fluid you got in there?


----------



## Kelly9

Here it is! I am as big as I was around 24 weeks pregnant when I compared my pics from my first pregnancy, there was physically no more space for fluid to go in my abdomen it was starting to go out around my lungs and all my lower organs were surrounded by fluid :sick:

Please ignore how gross I look that was taken in the hospital the day before I was drained.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0342.jpg
File size: 69.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## princess_1991

Good grief! That is some bloat tiff!
Did any of you have people ask if you were pregnant when they saw your bloat?
I don't know how I'd cope with that :blush:


----------



## babies7777

Im wondering the same thing, will ask when i go to the clinic for the ultra sound. Its elastic waist bands all the way :haha:



rosababy said:


> yay, princess!! :yipee:
> 
> babies, that's what I look like, too. Thank goodness for elastic waist bands! :haha: When does it go down? Or does it just merge into the belly bump?


----------



## babies7777

Hope, only if i try and put any clothes on :haha: its not bad during the day, at night i have been using a pillow to support it as my hips hurt bad by the morning, think part of that is our evil bed, cant wait till the new ones comes next week.

Kelly, wow thats really bad, i havent seen any docs since treatment so im not sure but none of my old clothes fit and im def a lot heavier than before the treatment. Were you in a lot of pain? im thinking as its not hurting tons then i dont need to go to the docs, i dunno? i have my scan a week on fri so i will check then. 

St, im sure there is turkey in mine too, :haha: christmas went sooooooooooo fast, wish it was the holidays again already!


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella definitely check with the dr at your scan. 

Kirsten yay for stimming :dance: I had bloat but it wasn't anywhere near as bad as Isabella's I think it depends on how stimulated your ovaries become and how many follicles they pop.


----------



## rosababy

Holy bloat, kelly! That's huge! You must have been so uncomfortable! :shock:


----------



## ~Hope~

Holy bloat. I like that :lol: any news on that beta yet Rosa?


----------



## rosababy

~Hope~ said:


> Holy bloat. I like that :lol: any news on that beta yet Rosa?

Nope. Why couldn't he have written "stat"???? :hissy:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Ladies,

Happy new yearrrrrr:thumbup:

Hope your al well. Wow kelly i dont remember being that bloated. Apparently its a good sign though.

Kirsten how fab that your starting stimming.:baby:

Rosa, nightmare waiting for blood results. Im sure your beta will have doubled. Got everything crossed for you.:dust:

Hope are you any better? Good luck for appoitment on the 7th

AQ, Lou, doodar,st,traskey hope your well too.

afm im ok. Looking forward to what this year brings. Im hopefully going to start dr for 2nd icsi cycle on the 18th jan. Im on the lp. My clinic are taking forever to ring back.

Well have a good evening ladies xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I was in A LOT of pain it hurt to move and breath etc so I bet your fine babies. Mine was a very severe case. I was on the gyne unit right across from the mat unit so people just though I was another pregnant woman since there were so many around and technically I was just not that far along. I hid my belly as much as possible so friends wouldn't see since we weren't saying anything but once they drained me I went down by about half maybe and even though it was still painful it was much better to manage.


----------



## rosababy

2nd beta was 573! :yipee:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh wow Kelly xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay Rosa!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Yay Rosa!!!!!

That's good right? My first beta was friday and this one was yesterday...


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds good to me, your first was 135 or something wasn't it?


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Sounds good to me, your first was 135 or something wasn't it?

Yes, 128.


----------



## Kelly9

ok so it's been 4 days so 128x2 = 256 x 2 = 512, you've more then doubled each two days so you're looking fab!


----------



## babies7777

Yay Rosa thats great news, soooooooo happy for u.

Kelly, thanks for the info, was that with ur first pregnancy? was it due to the medication again?

Princess, i saw ur other thread, i had 3 vials of menopur and one of liquid and i just injected the liquid into the powder then drew it up and injected into the next bottle etc and continued the process. Did they give u a dvd with the meds if so that will show u a demo.
Hope ur first one goes well. 

Maddie, tons of luck for new cycle

Hope, thank u i will mention it at the appointment, i think i just bloat loads normally an with the added meds even more.

Hi to everyone one else

:flower:


----------



## Kelly9

babies that was from IVF this time, we didn't need to do IVF with our first so that pic was taken in October lol.


----------



## babies7777

oooooh, (books appointment with eye doctor) i read it wrong :haha: 




Kelly9 said:


> babies that was from IVF this time, we didn't need to do IVF with our first so that pic was taken in October lol.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oops duplicate post


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa :dance:

Hi Maddie, I was about to ask if you were going to cycle again and you answered my question! Hope the clinic calls you back soon.

Today I'm suddenly keen to get started again. There was a couple on our local news who are at my clinic who just had a "twin" for their five year old IVF son thanks to one of their frosties. They had three and only one defrosted but it stuck. Fx both of ours survive the defrosting. The 7th of feb isn't too far off for our con meeting, and I need AF to turn up before we can try the FET anyway. It would be nice to think we could fall pregnant naturally but what with me still bleeding from the infection, and then having to do the thrush treatment it'll be the 7th before we even get to DtD :lol:


----------



## Maddie30

Rosa Yeahhhhhhhhh. Big congratulations. We posted at the same time. So happy for you and that's a fab beta xx

Ohhhh hope I do hope you will get better soon. I know what you mean with wanting to start soon. We felt like that quite soon after everything. We wanted to try naturally too, I mean we still are (too much information) but we just figured why wait. We have four frosties too but we luckily are able to go for a full cycle. I really do hope we get our bfp this year. Hopefully we will be close together like last time xxx


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, maddie!

Hope, I'm so glad to hear you upbeat and ready to start a new cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm happy to hear a few of you will be cycling again soon or doing FET! We seem to be having more luck this time around so far.


----------



## princess_1991

Rosa :wohoo:

Hope - I hope you get better soon and your plans for fet go to plan!

Maddie - thankyou hun

Babies - I'm gunna ring clinic tomorrow to check, probably doesn't matter that I've used the two liquids but didn't wanna use one just incase :thumbup:

Tif let's hope your right about lots of luck this time round ;)

My jab went quite well, barely felt a thing, full update in my journo : thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for first jab! It's the hardest I promise. Unless you have blood thinners those never get easy lol! 

I'm feeling oddly happy and positive right now in this exact moment, had a HUGE rant on the phone to a friend (who was just listening) and I think it helped, I had all this stress and anxiety building up and it was doing me no good, I've been cranky and yelling a lot even at Skyler sometimes (which just makes me feel worse of course cause his little eyes tear up) and I hate it but I was just finding it so hard to stop myself. I guess I've been putting all my patience into managing the Hannah situation that I have none left over for anything else.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff sounds like talking out loud does you good. Glad you have a friend who is happy to listen. When I was going through a bad time when we were ttcing I found it really helped to talk to my therapist because it's her job to listen and to help me work through my feelings. DH knows I bottle things up so the very first thing he said after we found out about the miscarriage was that I had to talk to him about everything I was feeling. I did and it helped. Give Skyler a hug, he knows you love him :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Just poping by to say Hi. Still no internet connection until next Friday.
Missing you all so much, can't wait to catch up!
:hugs::kiss:

Congrats to Rosa and Babies :happydance: well done ladies!


----------



## babies7777

Doodar, thank uuuu, i was wondering where you were, sooooo glad to see u back well half back till ur internet comes. Its crazy how long it takes to get it installed again isnt it, we had that when we moved here took ages. Hope you and zippy are doing well and enjoying the new house. :flower:




Doodar said:


> Just poping by to say Hi. Still no internet connection until next Friday.
> Missing you all so much, can't wait to catch up!
> :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Congrats to Rosa and Babies :happydance: well done ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

I like to talk it out with a few select people my hubby is the one that doesn't talk about things but a lot of my rant was about him and his lack of helping lately to. I get to see my baby girl tomorrow :) I try to ignore the tumour growing off of her but it's hard so it normally puts me back in place when I'm smiling at seeing her but it is what it is. I'm just praying it's not hugely bigger this time, hoping to get to 20 weeks before they send me to Toronto for the surgery. Skyler makes me happy most of the time and helps to distract me but sometimes it's hard not to let it all affect my mood so I can be cranky with him and DH, I just hope DH understands and I know I can make it up to Skyler with extra love and hugs. 

Hi Doodar!


----------



## princess_1991

Tif I think we all need a rant every now and again nd when I rant most of the time it's about DH ;)
Good luck with the scan tomorrow :thumbup:

2nd jab was a bit of a bad one, sent me a bit funny too, full update in me journo!


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Great news on beta x

Princess- Yay to first jab x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry not many personals but i am having a bad time. I am missing my mum so much and would do anything to have her here to talk to an hug and im so worried about amh result on 12th and its 2yrs today that we lost our 1st baby and my left tube so very down xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Oh AQ big big hugs. Words cannot express how much I feel for you. This must all be so hard. 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## rosababy

AQ, I'm so sorry that you're feeling so down. Have you thought of speaking to a therapist? It doesn't help that this is the most depressing time of the year, either. :nope: I'm so sorry, hun. :hugs:

Tiffany, did the docs say if the tumor got any bigger that they'd have to operate early? Operating at 20 weeks doesn't mean delivering right? Just getting rid of the tumor? Did they say that they could def get rid of it and then the baby would be fine?


Afm, my first ob scan (6 weeks or so) will be Monday the 16th! :happydance: Can't wait to see how many poppyseeds we have in there.


----------



## princess_1991

AQ so sorry to hear your feeling down, thinking of you and sending lots of :hugs: your way!

Rosa :happydance: just over 2 weeks then :thumbup: bet it'll fly by!

Hope everyone is well! Thinking of all you lovely ladies!


----------



## rosababy

princess_1991 said:


> AQ so sorry to hear your feeling down, thinking of you and sending lots of :hugs: your way!
> 
> Rosa :happydance: just over 2 weeks then :thumbup: bet it'll fly by!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Thinking of all you lovely ladies!

Just UNDER 2 weeks!! 10 days!


----------



## princess_1991

LOL how did I come up with over 2 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

rosababy said:


> Tiffany, did the docs say if the tumor got any bigger that they'd have to operate early? Operating at 20 weeks doesn't mean delivering right? Just getting rid of the tumor? Did they say that they could def get rid of it and then the baby would be fine?

If it gets bigger faster then they expect they'll send me earlier for the surgery, they won't deliver her then cause she wouldn't make it the only situation they would is if she past away on her own or haemorrhaged and they couldn't stop the bleeding since that would put my life at risk. If this procedure goes well or perfectly rather then she'll have a good chance at making it long enough in side me to have a good shot outside me but she still has the risk of preterm labour, haemorrhage and nerve damage and paralysis during the surgery after she's born to remove the tumour. So lots of hurdles, but things get better and easier if she's born at a gestational age where she is stable because the surgery though risky is less of a risk of heart failure from the size of the tumour while she's inside me, if any of that made sense lol.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thats makes perfect sense Tiff, definately lots of hurdles though. xxxxxx

Rosa-January is sooooo a depressing time of year, I agree. yay for scan in 10days! How far along will you be?

AQ-thinking of you, anniversarys of bad things are always bad and for you its a double whammy. xxxx

Princess-when is next scan?

Hi Maddie!

Hi everyone else!!!! still waiting for AF cd77 now!!! flip sake!! I think my icsi cycle will be delayed now :-(


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls.

Rosa- Yes i am considering seeing a counseller as i have been through such a lot in the past 2yrs and think it might help a little x

Hope everyone is ok. Im chilling out watching soaps and having a drink as hubby in work tonight so gonna watch a film too soon xxx


----------



## princess_1991

St I hope :witch: turns up for you soon and that icsi won't be delayed :hugs:

Enjoy your drink AQ, have one for me :thumbup:

St my first follie scan is on Monday :thumbup:
Also did 3rd jab tonight, it was fine, easy mix, easy inject :happydance:

Hope everyone's ok :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

I've updated a few times in my journal, lots going on.

Hi everyone!


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq :hugs: so sorry to hear you're feeling down. I think a counsellor is a good idea :hugs:

Kirsten get you the stimming pro :thumbup:

Rosa I'm desperate to know how many poppyseeds there are!

St yikes that's a long cycle, do you know when you ovulated? Fx it doesn't delay your cycle. 

Doodar :wave: get that Internet fixed quick we miss you

Kelly :hugs: I'll stop by your journal later to catch up 

Maddie hello honey, how's things with you?

Tink where are you? When's your fu appt?

Ok who did I miss? Sending you a lovely bunch of :flower:

Afm I just swallowed my last antibiotic! Haven't had pain killers all week so I think I'm through it. Need to nip to the chemist today for my caneston pessaries prescription, not 100% sure I need them but better to be safe than sorry. Had a few twinges yesterday and wonder if my ovaries are waking up again.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: hope glad your feeling better hun! 
We'll see how much of a pro I am when I've gotta shoot up in the pub tonight :dohh: it's fils bday and with the cancer and everything I can't really make an excuse not to go!

Hope everyone's ok, 
I'm feeling a bit down today after my incompetent nephew has came out saying he's got his ex pregnant after Lyin bout her not bein able to have kids (long story, I will elaborate in my journo lol) and my cousins had her baby this morning (the one I was really close to untill she got preg, again I'll elaborate in my journo)


----------



## schoolteacher

Aww princess sounds like a lot of baby stuff going on for you! I don't always read the journals-crappy internet connection as only have a dongle plus not enough hrs in the day!!!!) but I will go over to yours in a minute. My bil's girlfriend had a baby girl on tuesday :-( Its her second an neither were planned and they have had them both in the time since Dh and I have been trying...so unfair! Plus she is one of these ones that goes on about her kids every second of the day on facebook! (moaning).
xxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Hope! So glad you feeling better! I don't know when ov'ed unfortunately! I used to track my cycles but after the failed ivf I didn't bother as I knew the cycle would be messed up. Which I had tracked now, as no idea if AF is near of far!!!! 

AFM-I had to do same as princess a while back-spent a firtune in holland and barrett buying herbal remedies that supposedly help bring on AF. Who knows if true or not! Read o internet about making parsely tea, so drinking that0god its disgusting! tastes like grass. No AF yet! 


Was a bot annoyed at Dh, as he is not concerned at all. I tried to get him to have a sip of the tea to see how gross it was but he point blank refused! Just peed me off a bit, as it's like I'm doing every thing to try an have a baby and he won't even support me by trying the yucky tea to truly understand the crazy lengths I'm going to!!!! 

Sorry for rant!


Evening to everyone else! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

hugs princess, I've had a pregnancy ruin a friendship or at least make it awkward. Things are better now but not the same as they used to be. 

ST when you have the beautiful bundle of joy in your arms I'll bet you'll become one of those FB mom :rofl: I talk about my son a lot though I try not to when I catch myself doing it, trying not to annoy people with my kid talk. :hugs: to you and lost of baby dust cause this is your month to!


----------



## schoolteacher

Lol Tiff, I will! We are totally all gonna be like that!!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Glad you are feeling better x

Princess- Big hugs. Baby stuff all the time in your face is rubbish but soon be you x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Feeling more anxious each day about amh results. I have been off work past 2 days as i have barely slept and felt so down but im in tomorrow again an all wk till wkend which is depressing but need the money. I have booked to go to Benidorm end of April with 10 of the girls for a long wkend as i badly need something to look forward to and its a while since iv been away so im starting to get excited now  
If im pregnant il go baby shopping and enjoy the food an shows and if im not, well we are all inclusive so il drink the bar dry. Hope im the 1st thing tho  xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls
Omg st parsley tea is truly vile!! Nothing worked for me, I was taking like 15 different tablets and vitamins twice a day aswell as drinking like 5 cups of that discusting tea! Its put me off parsley tbf 
Hope af does show up for you! And soon!!

Had to do my shot in the pub tonight, it was umm interesting, I had to sneak DH into the ladies :haha: centrocide didn't sting much tho :thumbup:

Hope everyone's ok

AQ that holiday sounds like Just what you need!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

AQ sounds like a great time! Depending on how things go for us I may join you in spirit but just in a different pub. :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

OOOhh AQ I'm so jealous! I want a holiday!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_1991

Were thinking of going on holiday too this year, originally we were thinking Morocco but IF we pregnant we don't wanna travel that far and DH Is petrified of flying so were thinking Spain or at a very big push turkey, if we don't get pregnant morocco is still on the list :thumbup: 
St I need a holiday too!! I only did Valencia last year but Ive never been on a proper hotel holiday :blush: so this year I want all inclusive the lot! ;)

Hope everyone is ok, follie scan tomorrow and I'm super nervous!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Ladies, 

Princess good luck for follie uss tomorrow. Im sure it will all be fine.

Aq how fab booking a holiday. Well me and hubby going away end of month for big 30!!! Cant wait. I will be on holiday while dr too.

Happy Sunday everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

How did follie scan go?


----------



## ~Hope~

How was the scan Kirsten?

Good luck today Tiff :hugs:

All this talk of holidays makes me want to go somewhere warm and sunny, but we need to use our days for decorating the house so we can try and sell it.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! any news princess? x


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies

so ive shamelessly copied this from my journal, only because im in the middle of cooking tea :) slow cooked chilli NomNom!!

sorry i didnt post last night, once i got back dh took me for a meal to say sorry for not being there 

scan went well (i think )
the doctor didnt tell me much, she said she didnt wanna tell me how many follies there were because its not gunna make a difference this early i still would have liked to have known!

but what she did say was that my lining has thickened which she was pleased about 
i was being nosey tho 
on the scan i saw, on the right there was maybe 2 big follies and about 3 smaller ones, then on the left maybe 4 smaller ones but couldnt say 100% because she kept moving the scan

i also heard her on the phone and she said theres one big one thats about 16mm and all the others are about 8-10mm, they said they may let the bigger one go and concentrate one the smaller ones, shes also lowered my meds so i dont ''go too quickly''

ive got another scan on thursday and will find out then how many and what size follies ive got and when they want to trigger me 

last nights injection was awkward, we had to do it in the disabled toilets of the restaurant, in a bit of a rush because food was coming and dh messed up abit, he put the one in forgetting to get rid of the air bubble and had to take it backout and do it again! so last night i had 3 jabs for the price of two its getting a bit dodgy now, i think im getting bloated and im definately super bruised which is making the actual injecting a pain to do and im running out of places to do them!

hope everyones ok tho :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Glad the scan went well, fingers crossed for thurs :hugs:



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> so ive shamelessly copied this from my journal, only because im in the middle of cooking tea :) slow cooked chilli NomNom!!
> 
> sorry i didnt post last night, once i got back dh took me for a meal to say sorry for not being there
> 
> scan went well (i think )
> the doctor didnt tell me much, she said she didnt wanna tell me how many follies there were because its not gunna make a difference this early i still would have liked to have known!
> 
> but what she did say was that my lining has thickened which she was pleased about
> i was being nosey tho
> on the scan i saw, on the right there was maybe 2 big follies and about 3 smaller ones, then on the left maybe 4 smaller ones but couldnt say 100% because she kept moving the scan
> 
> i also heard her on the phone and she said theres one big one thats about 16mm and all the others are about 8-10mm, they said they may let the bigger one go and concentrate one the smaller ones, shes also lowered my meds so i dont ''go too quickly''
> 
> ive got another scan on thursday and will find out then how many and what size follies ive got and when they want to trigger me
> 
> last nights injection was awkward, we had to do it in the disabled toilets of the restaurant, in a bit of a rush because food was coming and dh messed up abit, he put the one in forgetting to get rid of the air bubble and had to take it backout and do it again! so last night i had 3 jabs for the price of two its getting a bit dodgy now, i think im getting bloated and im definately super bruised which is making the actual injecting a pain to do and im running out of places to do them!
> 
> hope everyones ok tho :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

I was started to worry about you K! Glad the scan went well, sounds like you don't have too long to wait now for EC. How exciting!

Hey girls, hope you're all having a good Tuesday. 

Tiff are you in Toronto yet? Let us know you're ok.


----------



## princess_1991

I know hope it's not very often I'm mia on here for more then a day ;)

Catching up on shameless tonight :happydance:

Thankyou babies happy 7 weeks btw!

Hope how are you feeling hun? :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Glad all went well princess, when is next scan?

Tiff-best of luck to you. x x

Hi all!

AFM-just been booked in for scan on thursday to see what's going on as to why no AF yet! may be given something to start it, but will still have to take the bcp for 2 weeks after that, so stimms prob be start of feb now :-( oh well.
x


----------



## Tinks85

Hi gang, sorry I have not been posting on here, I have been stalking but was only posting in journals to keep my usage down in an atempt to keep sane :dohh:

Sorry you are having a few set backs ST, I hope they can give you something to start AF. Waiting around is one of the worste parts og this journey :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Tinks lovely to see you honey, not long until your appt now. I'm eager to see what they say about your FET. 

St glad they're going to scan you, I hope they can give you something to get the witch to show up. 

K I'm doing ok. Although I did decide after 5 minutes of one born every minute that I am not ready to watch other people bringing babies into the world!

Isabella how are you feeling? Not long until your scan now right?


----------



## schoolteacher

Good to here form you Tinks, hope the follow up goes well! You will be into an FET before you know it. I really hope to get frosties on this cycle as I don't know if i will want to egg share a 3rd time.xxx

Hope-My Dh hates me watching one borm every minute but I can't help it! I do get sad though!x


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Tinks nice to see you. 
Kirsten that's fab about scan, good luck for Thursday. Your not far away now. This part of ivf/icsi is exciting although a bit nervewracking too. Hope to be where you are real soon xx
Kelly, how are you? Have you arrived yet? Thinking of you. 
Hope I suppose needs must with sorting out house. How fab it will be when you sell it. Hope your well.

Afm im fine, just can't wait to hopefully be pupo soon xxxxxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank u princess :flower:
Hope, im doing good thanks, feeling tired more an bit sick but overall great. Our new bed is being delivered on thurs so think that will really help with sleeping. Scan is fri, cant wait. How are things with u?
Kelly9, hope everything goes well in Toronto :hugs:
Maddie, not long for u now, everything crossed for u. :hugs:
St, hope af comes soon an u can start.
Aq, hope u are ok, an tons of luck for thurs. :hugs:
Hi to everyone else. :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

St hope they'll answer questions as to where your af has got to and you get to start ASAP 

Hope glad your feeling a bit better, hope fet gets a move on and you'll be bringing your own little bundle into the world :hugs:

Maddie not long until your where I am :thumbup: it is very exciting but right about now im that sore I'm not getting chance to enjoy thinking about the possibilities 

Isabella good luck for scan on Friday

Oh and st next scan is thursday :happydance:


----------



## CanAmFam

shamelessly popping my head back in here just to say hello and that we are down-regging for our third try (hopefully the charm) 

Retrieval day set as Valentines day. I start my shots on the 22nd. He has upped my follistim dose a tad to "push the envelope" so im really not looking forward to that. i hope our day 3 phone call isnt a disaster this time around and we dont have kamikaze embryos like in june. :\ I think this will be the last time I endure a retrieval. Who knows. 

Good luck all of you, and to those with babies on the way, congrats!


----------



## Kelly9

In Toronto now, consult tomorrow, will update in my journal as it's easier. Haven't slept in days so feel like a zombie and trying to enjoy every poke and kick and punch Hannah gives me, hoping there are many more in the coming months. 

Yay for scan princess

sorry everyone but thats all I got in me right now.


----------



## ~Hope~

Canam wonderfull to see you. Fx third time is a charm for you. 

Tiff, glad you're there safely. Will check your urinal for updates. Don't worry about us, the next few days are all about you and hannah :hugs:

Ps urinal should say journal. I usually amend the typos that Apple forces upon my posts but I had to leave that one there as it made me giggle and hope it does for you all too!


----------



## Tinks85

At the minute I am loving OBEM, like ST I watch it but it does make me sad afterwards but just cant help myself. I have also been watching maternity ward which is like an american OBEM, I am my own worse enemy :dohh: Totally understandable why its to raw for you Hope :hugs::hugs::hugs:

ST - You had frosties last time so I dont see any reason why you wont this time. You have to think that you wont be needing any frosties though :winkwink: GL for you scan tomorrow.

Kelly - Glad you have arrived safe, good luck hun, will be thinking about you :kiss:

Maddie - how far into this cycle are you??? How long before PUPO?

Canam - Good luck for this cycle :thumbup:

Babies - Congrats on you BFP, sorry you are not sleeping well though.

Princess - Lets hope you find out some numbers tomorrows :winkwink:

Hope - I am loving that typo :haha::haha::haha:

AFM - I have got a possitvie opk today so if everything goes to plan we could be calling the clinic to start DR in 2 weeks :thumbup: I am a little nervous about our appointment next week, dont want any more bad news :nope:


----------



## ~Hope~

That's good news on the OPK Tink, so have they already given you the info about how the cycle works before your appt? Do you start to DR on Cycle day 19/21 like you do with a fresh cycle? I know some people at my clinic have FET on no drugs they just OPK and then go in for transfer once they've ovulated. I want the drugs though as I think my lining needs all the help it can get.

:wave: to all our lovely ladies, hope things are going well in your part of the world.

I need to say something now - and Rosa this is not a jab at you or anything so please don't think it is, but something I just read upset me and I need to get it out so it doesn't fester. I don't usually stalk journals but when I haven't heard from any of you in a while I like to drop by and check you're ok. I was going to leave a message for you Rosa and I saw your post about staying away from this thread because the signatures are scary. It upset me because then I felt like I shouldn't post in your journal because I'd be bringing my "scary" signature into your personal thread. When I fell pregnant I was thrilled to have a ticker and loved watching it count by and tell me how my baby was growing. But now that space is a way for me to remember our little angel, because not to do so would be like pretending he never existed. This board has kept me sane both through the ICSI cycle and also after our miscarriage and sometimes it hurts to see the tickers of expectant mothers, but I need to accept that some of us lose our babies and some of us are lucky enough to keep them, and that hopefully one day I'll be in that latter category too. I'm rambling now, but I suppose I'm just saying that I don't intend to scare you or make you worry about the worst by mentioning our miscarriage in my signature, in the same way that you don't intend to upset me by including a pregnancy ticker in yours. But here on this board there are mothers of angels, and expecting ladies, and ladies with kids and some who fall into all three categories and we all need to be able to post and not worry about upsetting others with our signatures.

Right it's off my chest now and I hope I haven't offended any of you either my getting this out.


----------



## Traskey

Hey Hope, are you still posting in your own journal or have you stopped? I've either lost you on my sunscribed feed or you'd stopped posting. I assumed the latter but I could be wrong.

ST, i'm sorry that you are still waiting on the witch. Hope you get some answers on thursday but i'm sorry it's delaying you a while for round 2.

CanAmFam, how nice to see you, good luck with this cycle. 

Princess, good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Babies, hope you sleep better soon.

Maddie, all the best for this cycle. 

Tinks, I really hope you can start your FET soon.

As for the tickers, I accept them all. I accept that some of you are pregnant whilst I am not and that some of you have had losses, that I have never had. I don't worry about them at all, if that makes sense?


----------



## Tinks85

I have not spoken to the cons yet about what happens or how it works but the nurse mentioned that I will need needle teach again and said the drugs and procedure is slightly different. I also know a couple of ladies from another forum that have had treatment at our clinic. So from this (and google :blush:) I am guessing we will start DR from day 21 just like a fresh cycle and then you have some tablets that make your lining nice and thick and then they do the transfer. Hopefully all this will be confirmed on Tuesday, maybe I shouldn't be guessing all this but I have to have a plan in my head if you know what I mean. I will let you know what they say. By what I have read they do get slightly better results with a medicated cycle so the more drugs the better :thumbup:

We put what we do on our siggys for our own personal reasons. We have all been and still going through a tough time. Other peoples siggys and even journels are bound to hit a nerve from time to time due to how sesitive and hard LTTTC is. There are so many ups and downs. I doubt anyone puts anything on a siggy to intentionally worry or upset another person but as I said before, they are personal. I try to select threads with caution if something is a little raw and maybe limit my time in some, its not worth the upset or worry :hugs: We just have to be there for each other when we can :thumbup:

Seeing pregnancy tickers in every thread can be very hard but then I am over moon for everyone that is lucky enough to have one :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is ok :kiss:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all ok.

Tinks and Traskey, thank u, the sleeping will be tons better tomorrow as our new bed arrives :happydance: Our old one gave up just after christmas and all the wood bowed an the springs came out of the mattress so its been pretty hard to get comfy on, it was only 8 months old too from argos (wont be getting a bed from them anytime soon) i was really surprised as the sofa we had from them was great, think its our fault as u cant try something when its from a catalogue and it was always a hard mattress from the start so im very relieved the new one comes tomorrow. Wishing u both tons of luck with your cycles. :flower:

Hope, your urinal comment made me giggle, i saw an advert recently with loads of auto correct errors, some get people into big trouble too but that one was funny! I just read your other comment and im really sorry you felt that way and please if i ever do or say anything that makes any one uncomfortable please let me know.

Kelly, hope things in Toronto are ok :flower:

Hi to everyone else. :flower:


----------



## Maddie30

Glad you've arrived safe Kelly
Hope I do understand what you are saying and you haven't offended me. We are all here to support each other and like you, everyone on here has been amazing and supportive.
Babies glad your feeling a bit better


Hi to all the other lovely ladies xxx


----------



## rosababy

~Hope~ said:


> That's good news on the OPK Tink, so have they already given you the info about how the cycle works before your appt? Do you start to DR on Cycle day 19/21 like you do with a fresh cycle? I know some people at my clinic have FET on no drugs they just OPK and then go in for transfer once they've ovulated. I want the drugs though as I think my lining needs all the help it can get.
> 
> :wave: to all our lovely ladies, hope things are going well in your part of the world.
> 
> I need to say something now - and Rosa this is not a jab at you or anything so please don't think it is, but something I just read upset me and I need to get it out so it doesn't fester. I don't usually stalk journals but when I haven't heard from any of you in a while I like to drop by and check you're ok. I was going to leave a message for you Rosa and I saw your post about staying away from this thread because the signatures are scary. It upset me because then I felt like I shouldn't post in your journal because I'd be bringing my "scary" signature into your personal thread. When I fell pregnant I was thrilled to have a ticker and loved watching it count by and tell me how my baby was growing. But now that space is a way for me to remember our little angel, because not to do so would be like pretending he never existed. This board has kept me sane both through the ICSI cycle and also after our miscarriage and sometimes it hurts to see the tickers of expectant mothers, but I need to accept that some of us lose our babies and some of us are lucky enough to keep them, and that hopefully one day I'll be in that latter category too. I'm rambling now, but I suppose I'm just saying that I don't intend to scare you or make you worry about the worst by mentioning our miscarriage in my signature, in the same way that you don't intend to upset me by including a pregnancy ticker in yours. But here on this board there are mothers of angels, and expecting ladies, and ladies with kids and some who fall into all three categories and we all need to be able to post and not worry about upsetting others with our signatures.
> 
> Right it's off my chest now and I hope I haven't offended any of you either my getting this out.

Oh hope. I was not referring to you specifically at ALL. Not at all. I'm just freaking out in general here, and am trying very hard not to. I was not staying away from this thread, just hadn't posted in a few days. It's still one of the first threads I read when I come online. I've just been so tired, that I've been mainly posting in my own journal. Today is the first time I've actually had time/energy to make it through more than just my journal to post. Believe me, I'm not staying away from this thread. This thread has been so incredibly supportive and I love you ladies. :hugs: I'm very sorry my comment upset you. I understand why people put the angels in their tickers...to never forget their babies. I understand that, and I appreciate it. I honestly didn't mean you in particular, and I'm sorry it upset you. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Ladies, sorry I haven't been posting much. I'm finding it hard to keep up with my own journal in the last few days. I'm so tired. Plus, I've had concerts at school, which is only making me more tired. I finally had some energy to post on some journals today...

Not much to report. :nope: Trying to stay positive and not to think about all the bad things that could happen. I'm not at all ignoring this thread, or staying away from it...just trying to get through the day with positive thinking.

I'm still lurking and I love this thread. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Kelly- Glad you have arrived safely and good luck for tomorrow x

Rosa- Glad everything is going well so far x

Tinks and CanAm- lovely to see you ladies back with us! glad your doing ok and both have cycles to look forward to x

Hope- I hope you are feeling ok as can be x

ST- Not long till we will be starting again x

Princess- GL for your next scan an hope there is lots of fab follies x

Maddie- GL for your next cycle x

Lou- Are you still around? hope your ok x

Babies- I didnt sleep well with my previous pregnancies either. I think its natures way of preparing us for the sleepless nights that lay ahead! haha x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am a nervous wreck over these AMH results tomorrow afternoon. I had to leave work today after 1hr as i was having panic attacks and iv taken the whole day off tomorrow as i can think of nothing else. I am just so scared that my level may be too low to have another cycle of IVF using my own eggs... please pray for me ladies an keep fingers x'd. Cant really take anymore sad news right now xxx


----------



## princess_1991

I have to say this is one of my favourite threads too, I'm always stalking it and it's always one of the first that I read when I come online, 
I know I don't post too often but it's hard cuz I update my journal more and it's hard to post here with out completely repeating myself :dohh:

I hope your ok hope :hugs:

Isabella - yay for new bed!! Hope your ok hun!!

AQ - got my fingers very tightly crossed for you, hope everything works out well, you deserve some happiness!

Canamfam- it's nice to see you back hun, good luck too they do say 3rd times a charm ;)

Maddie - hope your ok hun, not long till new cycle :happydance:

St - good luck for scan, hope you get some answers!

Trask - yay for timming!

Afm - second folllie scan tomorrow, hopefully I'll find out how many there are fx! Also may find out when they want me to trigger, but we'll see dont really wanna get ahead of myself :blush:


----------



## babies7777

Princess, tons of luck for todays scan. :hugs:
Aq, tons of luck for your appointment, everything crossed for u. :hugs:
My new bed is arriving in 20 mins!!!! :happydance: 
Rosa, hope u are doing ok, :hugs:
Hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning girls, thanks for being so understanding about what I posted last night, rosa I know you weren't singling me out but for some reason it just hit a nerve and I felt like a bit of an outcast. I'm ok now though honest. 

I never really got going with my journal because I was always just posting in here but I know you guys all have journals and I need to make sure I stop by and visit you all more often. 

AQ I have my fingers tightly crossed for good results for you this afternoon. I can't believe you have had to wait so long for them. Stay strong honey :hugs:

Tink thanks for sharing the results of your 'research' that all makes sense for a medicated cycle and I hope that's what we get to do, I really don't want to just have them put the embies back with no other medical support, I want to give them the very best chance of implanting. I think I'm about to ovulate so I'm having crazy hopes that we could even start dr in February but the consultant might tell us to wait. 

Isabella yay for the new bed, hopefully you'll have a fab nights sleep tonight. 

Good luck for the scans today kirsten and ST. I hope you both get good news. 

T hope the stimming is going well with no bruises. 

Maddie not long til your next cycle, how are you feeling?

:hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - Any news on your results??? So sorry you are suffering panic attacks due to the worry :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Princess - How did your scan go?

ST - Any news on AF?

Babies - Has you bed arrived? I bet you are ready for a lovely nights sleep :thumbup:

Rosa - How are you hunny? Hope you have managed to get some sleep.

Hope - Ooooh we could be cycling together? My clinic makes you wait until you have had 3 periods at least, I will be on my 4th though in 2 weeks due to the demand for follow ups :growlmad:.

Traskey - How did jabb #2 go?

Hi Maddie, hope you are ok.

Thinking of you Kelly :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

babies7777 said:


> My new bed is arriving in 20 mins!!!! :happydance:

Enjoying your new bed babies? :winkwink: x



~Hope~ said:


> Morning girls, thanks for being so understanding about what I posted last night, rosa I know you weren't singling me out but for some reason it just hit a nerve and I felt like a bit of an outcast. I'm ok now though honest.
> 
> I never really got going with my journal because I was always just posting in here but I know you guys all have journals and I need to make sure I stop by and visit you all more often.
> :hugs:

I don't have a journal either! Don't worry about your post, I find it hard to see the preggo tickers on some days but mostly i'm fine as long as I keep believing it will me my turn one day. 
So you still gonna do FET? (I saw your other thread)x

AQ-really hoping for good news from you soon!:hugs:

Evening Rosa, Tinks, Maddie, Trask, Princess!(how was scan princess?)

(sorry I have copied this from another thread-no point re wording same stuff!)

AFM-Well my appointment was positive today! Thankfully no cysts! my lining was 5.5mm and the biggest follie was 9mm so haven't even ovulated yet! They basically said the ovaries are 'quiet' and therefore decided that instead of bringing on AF with drugs, I would start bcp (your meant to start it cd 1, cd83 today!) for 2 weeks and start stimms a week after coming off. I knew I had to have the bcp for 2 weeks when i got AF so that's ok I suppose. Was originally starting on 23rd, now starting stimms on the 2nd feb so a 10 day delay.
Also completly out of the blue, they said as I had such a perfect blasto transferred last time (I think they were quite surprised at my BFN), they want to give me steroids this cycle! Eeek!!!!!!!!:wacko: I have agreed as it's worth a try, and I had actually been reading about steroids and their role in reducing NK cell activity. 
Also....My clinic are quite strict on number of embies transferred, and I think most places only transfer one blasto. They said they 'might' agree to transferring 2 blasts!!! wow! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinks85

ST - That all sounds possitive :happydance::happydance::happydance: At least you know where you stand and you know when stims will begin. The steriods are worth a go for sure, I have read about a few ladies having them. Doing something different has to be good also :thumbup: Are you going to push for 2 to be transfered??? 2nd of Feb is not far away at all :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

babies7777 said:


> Princess, tons of luck for todays scan. :hugs:
> Aq, tons of luck for your appointment, everything crossed for u. :hugs:
> My new bed is arriving in 20 mins!!!! :happydance:
> Rosa, hope u are doing ok, :hugs:
> Hi to everyone else :hugs:

I'm doing fine, thanks. New bed?! Did you get a bigger one? I'd LOVE to have a kings sized bed, but it wouldn't fit in our little room. :nope:



~Hope~ said:


> Morning girls, thanks for being so understanding about what I posted last night, rosa I know you weren't singling me out but for some reason it just hit a nerve and I felt like a bit of an outcast. I'm ok now though honest.

:hugs: I understand, and I'm sorry I hurt your feelings. I hope you're having a better day. 



schoolteacher said:


> AFM-Well my appointment was positive today! Thankfully no cysts! my lining was 5.5mm and the biggest follie was 9mm so haven't even ovulated yet! They basically said the ovaries are 'quiet' and therefore decided that instead of bringing on AF with drugs, I would start bcp (your meant to start it cd 1, cd83 today!) for 2 weeks and start stimms a week after coming off. I knew I had to have the bcp for 2 weeks when i got AF so that's ok I suppose. Was originally starting on 23rd, now starting stimms on the 2nd feb so a 10 day delay.
> Also completly out of the blue, they said as I had such a perfect blasto transferred last time (I think they were quite surprised at my BFN), they want to give me steroids this cycle! Eeek!!!!!!!!:wacko: I have agreed as it's worth a try, and I had actually been reading about steroids and their role in reducing NK cell activity.
> Also....My clinic are quite strict on number of embies transferred, and I think most places only transfer one blasto. They said they 'might' agree to transferring 2 blasts!!! wow! xxxxxxxxxx

2 blasts!!!! :happydance: You know what that means...:oneofeach: :winkwink: So exciting!! What kind of steroids? I had dexamethasone, still on it. I think that's a steroid, right? :shrug:

AQ any news? 

Hi to Tinks, Traskey, Maddie, Princess, Kelly and the gang! :hi:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Rosa! not sure which steroid yet! yeah I think that one is a steroid! Have you had any side effects? I would so love twinnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!x

Tinks-I will defo push for 2!  yay! goodluck for your upcoming appointment!x


----------



## rosababy

schoolteacher said:


> Hi Rosa! not sure which steroid yet! yeah I think that one is a steroid! Have you had any side effects? I would so love twinnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!x
> 
> Tinks-I will defo push for 2!  yay! goodluck for your upcoming appointment!x

No side effects from the steroids, no. :thumbup: I would love to have twins too. :oneofeach:


----------



## Traskey

ST, that sounds a positive step forward. Steroids could be just the trick for this cycle.

Has anyone heard from AQ? Weren't her results today?


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

St, tons of luck for next cycle, everything crossed for u,

The new bed is here :happydance: im in it now typing this and i can honestly say its heavenly compared to the old one. 
Rosa, it is a king tho i always think american kings are bigger than uk ones, i dunno if thats true just from experience whenever i have been in the us they always do. Its funny this one is a lot higher than our old one an i have to take a jump to get on :haha: not quite but a lot higher for sure.

Off to the land of nod for me, scan tomorrow morning so will let you all know, im thinking one little pea made it i dunno why just have a feeling its not two. On that subject tho i did see an interesting article about putting two back in, im so glad we fought for it. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-women-better-prospects-getting-pregnant.html

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Babies!

I was told it would increase my odds by 7% this time to have two!


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Glad your appt went well x

Babies- GL for your scan x

Hi to everyone else. x

Well result was bad. My AMH was only 2.05 :((((( VERY poor for a woman of 40 let alone 30 :(( Consultant said that he would say donor eggs is the way to go as we would be very lucky to get even 1 egg if we tried again. Me an dh said that even 1 egg gives us a tiny chance and we want to try it so we start a short protocol start of March's cycle with max amps of menopur which is 5amps to just try and give us a chance. Cons said that we need to be realistic tho and be prepared to get no eggs at all. Dh and i were in tears all afternoon. We are just heartbroken and cant believe it as im only 30... my mum started menopause at 34 so they think it could be in the genes but nobody knows for sure. He said when i start showing signs of menopause i will need to take HRT as so many things are affected by early menopause. I honestly cant believe it. Such a lot to take in. We are going to give it a shot and if we get no eggs then we have a lot to consider but if im honest i cant imagine having donor eggs and i know it works for so many women but i would always feel sad that i have not got a part of me and my mum there... i am just gutted and dh is very down. We have had too much sadness already and now this. To of lost our 2 babies and my tubes was bad enough but now this??!! Sorry for down post ladies. Im just devastated xx


----------



## rosababy

Oh AQ. I'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Didn't read back but I've updated in my journal, things so far are ok.


----------



## ~Hope~

Have to be quick as I'm late for work - just wanted to say AQ :hugs: that news sucks I am so sorry. FX that this short cycle gives you the emby you need to make a perfect little baby.

You probably don't want to hear this right now but here's my thoughts on donor eggs - I think that if you carry the baby inside you then it does become part of you, because your body nurtures it for 9 months and part of you is then part of the baby.

:hugs:

Will catch up with you all later :flower:

TGIF :dance:

p.s. Tiff - I wrote in your journal. So glad the first stage went well. Stay strong and I'm sending all the positive thoughts I can in your direction :dust:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

Aq, im so sorry huge :hugs: everything crossed for your next cycle. 

I have updated my journal with scan details. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## princess_1991

AQ big hugs :hugs: ive seen people with amh of 0. get pregnant on here so you still have a chance! thinking of you and your dh, you truely do deserve some happiness! 

hey all hope your ok!! 

for those that didnt see in my journo, scan went well yesterday, weve got about 12 follies, didnt get the sizes of all of them but there of reasonable size, theyve put my meds down again, to 150 iu last night and 102 iu tonight, 
we trigger tomorrow night :happydance:
sundays will be my first jab free day :cloud9:
egg collection is set for monday 10.30 am (thankgod im not nil by mouth all day!!)
were super excited but im really nervous too!

:hug: to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news princess, sooooooooooo excited for u :happydance:



princess_1991 said:


> AQ big hugs :hugs: ive seen people with amh of 0. get pregnant on here so you still have a chance! thinking of you and your dh, you truely do deserve some happiness!
> 
> hey all hope your ok!!
> 
> for those that didnt see in my journo, scan went well yesterday, weve got about 12 follies, didnt get the sizes of all of them but there of reasonable size, theyve put my meds down again, to 150 iu last night and 102 iu tonight,
> we trigger tomorrow night :happydance:
> sundays will be my first jab free day :cloud9:
> egg collection is set for monday 10.30 am (thankgod im not nil by mouth all day!!)
> were super excited but im really nervous too!
> 
> :hug: to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## princess_1991

thankyou babies, glad to hear the new bed is fab! and i agree i think americans kings are bigger then ours, i think their kings are like our queens :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Great news princess! yay for triggering soon! best of luck, just think in a week or so you will be pupo!x

Babies-glad your enjoying new bed, I find new beds high too! (I'm a short arse!)x

Tiff-glad all going well so far, FX it continues to do so. x

AQ-so sorry to hear your news, I really feel for you. I understand you going for another cycle, it's what you need to do. I don't know how I would feel about donor eggs unless I was in the position, you may change your mind over time. It would have you and your mums blood running through it though. Oh course you don't need to be thinking about this too much yet as you need to concentrate on your next cycle, FX the short protocol means you respond better, or a least the same as last time so you get one embie, and it sticks!!! xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

thanks st, everytime i think about it my stomach does summersaults! such a scary thought that I could be pupo!!


----------



## Traskey

Oh AQ, i'm so sorry to hear your news. That's such a shame but you are going to give it another shot and that's a great place to start. The issue of donor eggs you can contemplate in the future. You have had so much to deal with, i'm sending you loads of :hug:


----------



## loopylew2

Good luck Princess for monday, 12 follies is a lovely number cant believe how quickly it has all happened! 

AQ sorry your results were not good.. youve nothing to lose by giving it another shot and it sounds like youll be on the same protocol as me.. Also dont forget you are taking those supplements which will make the eggs you do get of very good quality... hugs to you and your DH...

Kelly thinking of you..

ST glad to hear your getting started finally.....

Lou


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink - I don't really know how long they make you wait between cycles, I only know that my friend had her missed miscarriage diagnosed the same day as me the previous year and she started her fresh ICSI cycle the following March. I'll have to be patient and wait and see what the consultant says.

ST - glad your scan went well and that they are considering steroids, it's always good when the clinic makes changes to your procedure to try and help as much as they can. FX they'll agree a double transfer too! Yay for having a date for stimming and that you don't have to wait for the witch to decide!

Rosa - how you doing honey? Happy Six weeks!

Isabella - goth alive a new bed, and I couldn't be without our King - need to put as much space between me and DH's snoring as possible :lol: [Edited to have - Apple has been correcting my words again and I have no idea what I was trying to say but it wasn't "goth alive a new bed" - what does that even mean???]

Yay for your scan! Pictures are so clear - I can't believe how much bigger the baby is at 7+3 than when we had a scan at 6+6, I'm definitely holding off for a couple of weeks next time. A video too? Wow your clinic is very tech friendly!

Kirsten - :wohoo: for trigger tomorrow!

Hi Lou - lovely to see you honey

Aq :hugs:

Kelly :hugs:

Well afm DH and I have been talking about doing a fresh ICSI cycle next and saving our frosties for a future sibling. I really want more than one child and we could get lucky and have twins from our frosties but if we had one then we'd have to try again in a few years and while we can afford a paid cycle now that may not be the case in the future. Plus I'm not getting any younger! We'll see what the consultant has to say.


----------



## babies7777

goth alive :haha: that made me laugh, dh got his phone out to video it, i had to, its such a beautiful sound. Wishing you tons of luck with your next cycle, sounds like a sensible idea to do it again fresh whilst you can. Do you only get one go on the nhs in your area? tho having said that at my hospital they make you use the frosties before a new fresh can be started. 

Very strange, we just had a guy knock at the door saying that phone calls were now free in my area and he could do a line check for us. Sounded really dodgy i just said no thanks and closed the door. I cant imagine how all calls could possibly be free in our area when he doesn't even know who our provider is, i checked with them and they have no idea. I think its a scam to get people's numbers to do telesales calls, could be wrong but it was very strange.




~Hope~ said:


> Tink - I don't really know how long they make you wait between cycles, I only know that my friend had her missed miscarriage diagnosed the same day as me the previous year and she started her fresh ICSI cycle the following March. I'll have to be patient and wait and see what the consultant says.
> 
> ST - glad your scan went well and that they are considering steroids, it's always good when the clinic makes changes to your procedure to try and help as much as they can. FX they'll agree a double transfer too! Yay for having a date for stimming and that you don't have to wait for the witch to decide!
> 
> Rosa - how you doing honey? Happy Six weeks!
> 
> Isabella - goth alive a new bed, and I couldn't be without our King - need to put as much space between me and DH's snoring as possible :lol: [Edited to have - Apple has been correcting my words again and I have no idea what I was trying to say but it wasn't "goth alive a new bed" - what does that even mean???]
> 
> Yay for your scan! Pictures are so clear - I can't believe how much bigger the baby is at 7+3 than when we had a scan at 6+6, I'm definitely holding off for a couple of weeks next time. A video too? Wow your clinic is very tech friendly!
> 
> Kirsten - :wohoo: for trigger tomorrow!
> 
> Hi Lou - lovely to see you honey
> 
> Aq :hugs:
> 
> Kelly :hugs:
> 
> Well afm DH and I have been talking about doing a fresh ICSI cycle next and saving our frosties for a future sibling. I really want more than one child and we could get lucky and have twins from our frosties but if we had one then we'd have to try again in a few years and while we can afford a paid cycle now that may not be the case in the future. Plus I'm not getting any younger! We'll see what the consultant has to say.


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - I am so so so sorry to hear you news. I agree with Traskey, try not to focus on donor eggs just yet and put all you energy into this coming cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs: I personaly though do not think genes are everything. If donor eggs are used then it is still 100% yours :thumbup::thumbup: You and DH are in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Babies - Yey for the new bed, I would love a king. The double fits nicely across the chimeny breast though, a king would look odd :dohh: That artical is interesting. I will really be pushing for 2, its not fare that are odds are ruduced so the clinic can have good figures on single births. A coment at the bottom saying IVF should not be preovided on the NHS and if you have an urge to be a mother you should pay yourself has got me so angry I had to hold back tears as DH is in the room. I know infertility is not life threatening but obviously he or she does not understand how infertility effects you. I am interested to know how many children they have or if they even want children :growlmad:

I will pop into your journal for a look at the pic hun :thumbup:

Kelly - So glad it is going well so far :hugs:

Princess - 12 follies is great :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yey for triggering tomorrow. You are so close now, I know its scary. EC was not half as bad as I expected, you will be fine :hugs::hugs:

Lew - Good luck for you next cycle :kiss:

Hope - I think a fresh cycle is a good idea, forward planning and all that. Are you under the NHS hun? I am lucky enough to still be under the NHS so dont think they will allow me to do a fresh next, I am sure you have to use up your frosties at my clinic. I hope your appointment comes round fast for you :hugs:

Hi ST, Traskey and everyone else x

AFM - Not much to report today. Just so glad its weekend. Looking forward for more people to start cycling :thumbup:

I have to make a list of Questions this weekend. I dont know about everyone else but as soon as I get into a cons room my mind goes blank and I go to peices a bit. So my plan is to write everything I want to ask down :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

~Hope~ said:


> Rosa - how you doing honey? Happy Six weeks!
> 
> Well afm DH and I have been talking about doing a fresh ICSI cycle next and saving our frosties for a future sibling. I really want more than one child and we could get lucky and have twins from our frosties but if we had one then we'd have to try again in a few years and while we can afford a paid cycle now that may not be the case in the future. Plus I'm not getting any younger! We'll see what the consultant has to say.

Thanks! I'm doing fine.

I think it's smart to do a fresh cycle, then use your frosties when you're older. :thumbup: 



babies7777 said:


> goth alive :haha: that made me laugh, dh got his phone out to video it, i had to, its such a beautiful sound. Wishing you tons of luck with your next cycle, sounds like a sensible idea to do it again fresh whilst you can. Do you only get one go on the nhs in your area? tho having said that at my hospital they make you use the frosties before a new fresh can be started.
> 
> Very strange, we just had a guy knock at the door saying that phone calls were now free in my area and he could do a line check for us. Sounded really dodgy i just said no thanks and closed the door. I cant imagine how all calls could possibly be free in our area when he doesn't even know who our provider is, i checked with them and they have no idea. I think its a scam to get people's numbers to do telesales calls, could be wrong but it was very strange.

Sounds like a scam...


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella that sounds like a scam to me. 

Our first cycle was NHS funded but they only fund one fresh and then the frozen. One of our questions is if we self fund a fresh cycle can we still have a subsequent FET funded. 

That article about det was interesting but it didn't say whether it was 2x3 days or 2xblasto. Our clinic allow the first but not the second. I didn't read the comments as it always turns into an IVF shouldnt be allowed debate and I can't stand to read them. We pay our national insurance contributions so why shouldnt we have treatment? They don't turn away morbidly obese people who need diabetes treatment and while that is life threatening you could argue its self inflicted. The frustrating thing is that not all pcts follow the guidance to allow three funded fresh cycles.


----------



## babies7777

Ours is a bit of a squish as we have fitted wardrobes on one side but if u breathe in its all good :haha:
I never read the comments but completely agree, if your not in that situation yourself how could you possibly know what it feels like, annoys me so much, we pay our national insurance and the criteria is so strict that not everyone can get it anyway. Ignorant people argh!! :wacko:




Tinks85 said:


> AQ - I am so so so sorry to hear you news. I agree with Traskey, try not to focus on donor eggs just yet and put all you energy into this coming cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs: I personaly though do not think genes are everything. If donor eggs are used then it is still 100% yours :thumbup::thumbup: You and DH are in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Babies - Yey for the new bed, I would love a king. The double fits nicely across the chimeny breast though, a king would look odd :dohh: That artical is interesting. I will really be pushing for 2, its not fare that are odds are ruduced so the clinic can have good figures on single births. A coment at the bottom saying IVF should not be preovided on the NHS and if you have an urge to be a mother you should pay yourself has got me so angry I had to hold back tears as DH is in the room. I know infertility is not life threatening but obviously he or she does not understand how infertility effects you. I am interested to know how many children they have or if they even want children :growlmad:
> 
> I will pop into your journal for a look at the pic hun :thumbup:
> 
> Kelly - So glad it is going well so far :hugs:
> 
> Princess - 12 follies is great :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yey for triggering tomorrow. You are so close now, I know its scary. EC was not half as bad as I expected, you will be fine :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lew - Good luck for you next cycle :kiss:
> 
> Hope - I think a fresh cycle is a good idea, forward planning and all that. Are you under the NHS hun? I am lucky enough to still be under the NHS so dont think they will allow me to do a fresh next, I am sure you have to use up your frosties at my clinic. I hope your appointment comes round fast for you :hugs:
> 
> Hi ST, Traskey and everyone else x
> 
> AFM - Not much to report today. Just so glad its weekend. Looking forward for more people to start cycling :thumbup:
> 
> I have to make a list of Questions this weekend. I dont know about everyone else but as soon as I get into a cons room my mind goes blank and I go to peices a bit. So my plan is to write everything I want to ask down :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

We posted at the same time, :flower: 
I think it was 2 and 3 day transfers but i really don't think they should get to dictate especially when like you said most of them don't offer the 3 cycles that nice recommend. 
I am glad dh is here as someone just knocked on the window and when we looked no one was there, im so glad i closed the door on him. 




~Hope~ said:


> Isabella that sounds like a scam to me.
> 
> Our first cycle was NHS funded but they only fund one fresh and then the frozen. One of our questions is if we self fund a fresh cycle can we still have a subsequent FET funded.
> 
> That article about det was interesting but it didn't say whether it was 2x3 days or 2xblasto. Our clinic allow the first but not the second. I didn't read the comments as it always turns into an IVF shouldnt be allowed debate and I can't stand to read them. We pay our national insurance contributions so why shouldnt we have treatment? They don't turn away morbidly obese people who need diabetes treatment and while that is life threatening you could argue its self inflicted. The frustrating thing is that not all pcts follow the guidance to allow three funded fresh cycles.


----------



## Tinks85

Funding restrictions is so frustrating, we have paid our NI like you said. I have worked full time since being 16. If we had not paid NI but paid into a private health insurance (if that was an option) then no one would have a problem. Its makes me so made :nope::nope: 

I am so gratefull though for the funding as we would not be able to fund ourselves. It just would not be an option :cry:

Babies - Sounds like something dodgy is going on. It is a good thing you are not home alone :thumbup:

Hope - I am not sure about funding once you have gone private. I hope thats an option for you.


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq I was just reading Deb111's journal and she has An Amh of 1.4 - her icsi cycle resulted in 8 mature eggs, three of which went onto blast. Just wanted to share that with you to show there is still hope that this cycle could be a success :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

silent stalker
wishing u ladies all the luck in the world x


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiffany honey, I am so sorry to read your news :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Tiffany, I wrote in your journal, but I wanted to say again how sorry I am to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi all.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Tiffany:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just about to do my list of questions. For those of you that unfortunatly have had a follow up are there any questions that may be usefull but not obvious to me??? I have the onbviuos like did anything go wrong? (apart from it not working) How many can we transfer? What the process is and when can we start? Can I do anything to help? Or do these cover it???


----------



## princess_1991

Tiff I've wrote in your journal but sending you lots of love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Tinks sorry I can't help but I hope you get it all sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks - this one is meant for a fresh follow up cycle I think but you might find some useful questions there for FET. 

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0


----------



## Tinks85

Thats great, covers everything. Thanks Hope :thumbup:

Princess - FX you will never need a follow up :winkwink:


----------



## princess_1991

Thankyou tinks, hopefully none of us will ever need another follow up! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsten- Good luck for EC and 12 follies is fab! x

Hi to everyone else and thank you for pma an support. Hope- that is very encouraging news about what you read about success with low amh. Fingers x'd we will get a fab result too as they are going to give me max dose of stimms on short protocol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- I have just read your journal and i am so very sorry. 
The following quote meant a lot to me when we lost our babies...

A angel opened the book of life and wrote my baby's date of birth,
Before shedding a tear, closing the book and whispering 'too beautiful for earth'.


----------



## smiledreamer

Ohh aq wHat a beautiful thing to say x


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> Funding restrictions is so frustrating, we have paid our NI like you said. I have worked full time since being 16. If we had not paid NI but paid into a private health insurance (if that was an option) then no one would have a problem. Its makes me so made :nope::nope:
> 
> IHope - I am not sure about funding once you have gone private. I hope thats an option for you.

We didn't get any nhs funding as DH had children-which as they are grown up has no bearing on me whatsoever! I have no children, yet get no help. x



africaqueen said:


> Hi to everyone else and thank you for pma an support. Hope- that is very encouraging news about what you read about success with low amh. Fingers x'd we will get a fab result too as they are going to give me max dose of stimms on short protocol xxx

max dose + short protocol =recipe for success! :thumbup: x


Tiff-no words can help, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your family. xxx

Babies-hope no weridos are knocking on your door tonight!x

Hope-I don't know if you would get fet funding after a private baby, as then you would have a child and if you have a child you don't get funding itkwim? I might be wrong though, however if you did get funded it would be good for you but unfair on someone like me who doesn't get funded for anything. Why can't I have a child priavately than transfer frosties to an nhs hospital and have a funded fet? 
(This is not a dig at you but at the system!) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Princess-have you done trigger yet? GL! x

Evening to everyone! x


----------



## princess_1991

Nope not yet trigger is at 10 ;)
I agree tho st the system is an absolute joke! 
I too am a victim of no nhs funding just because another woman has a child with DH, so because another woman has a child that means I'm not allowed :growlmad:

If only I was priminister :rofl:


----------



## babies7777

All quiet tonight, :thumbup: i dread to think how many people he conned into giving out their numbers.



schoolteacher said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> Funding restrictions is so frustrating, we have paid our NI like you said. I have worked full time since being 16. If we had not paid NI but paid into a private health insurance (if that was an option) then no one would have a problem. Its makes me so made :nope::nope:
> 
> IHope - I am not sure about funding once you have gone private. I hope thats an option for you.
> 
> We didn't get any nhs funding as DH had children-which as they are grown up has no bearing on me whatsoever! I have no children, yet get no help. x
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else and thank you for pma an support. Hope- that is very encouraging news about what you read about success with low amh. Fingers x'd we will get a fab result too as they are going to give me max dose of stimms on short protocol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> max dose + short protocol =recipe for success! :thumbup: x
> 
> 
> Tiff-no words can help, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your family. xxx
> 
> Babies-hope no weridos are knocking on your door tonight!x
> 
> Hope-I don't know if you would get fet funding after a private baby, as then you would have a child and if you have a child you don't get funding itkwim? I might be wrong though, however if you did get funded it would be good for you but unfair on someone like me who doesn't get funded for anything. Why can't I have a child priavately than transfer frosties to an nhs hospital and have a funded fet?
> (This is not a dig at you but at the system!) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Princess-have you done trigger yet? GL! x
> 
> Evening to everyone! xClick to expand...


----------



## Traskey

Oh, don't get me started on the "your DH has a child !therefore you can't have funding thing" I have never been more livid in my lfe than I was when I heard about that little gem. 

Tiff, I posted in your journal but :hug:

Princess, how was your trigger shot? All ok?

Tinks, that list of questions should cover everything you need!

AQ, ST, Babies, Hope, Rosa leaving you :hugs: as this is a quickie post from me.


----------



## princess_1991

Yep trigger was all good :thumbup: will catch up on journals later, I'm catching up with take me out atm ;)


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - What a lovely quote :hugs::hugs:

ST - The system is so unfair. I cant even imagine how frustrated you and DH must be :hugs::hugs: Same for you Princess, it really is shocking :hugs:

Princess - Glad the trigger went well, enjoy your druo free day :thumbup:

Hi, Babies, Traskey, Hope, smiledreamer, Kelly, Rosa and everyone else :kiss:


----------



## smiledreamer

i feel abit bad about posting here
im not havin ivf til next summer but im nhs funded so have got to wait x


----------



## Tinks85

Smiledreamer, dont feel bad, the more the merrier. We are all at different stages now but the support on here is the best :thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

i mean i feel bad that ill most probly be nhs funded and all you lovelys have been totally screwed over by the system x


----------



## Tinks85

Oh sorry :dohh: What am I like :haha:

A few of us have been and still are being funded, including me. I am still under them and feel very lucky to be so :thumbup:

The system is just so frustrating and I know what you mean about feeling bad for being allowed funding when so many lovely ladies are refused :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Happy sunday everyone!

Princess-glad trigger went well! best of luck tomorrow, can't wait to here how you get on!x

Trask-livid is definately the word for these stupid rules!

Tinks-two days to go!x

smiledreamer-the august, sept/oct on our thread title was from last year! however we are still going strong here, because it's full of such a supportive group of ladies! we are all at different stages now, but that doesn't matter! xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

oh sorry didnt realise it was from last year
feeling really silly now
is there a diff thread i should join then?
x


----------



## schoolteacher

No stay here! Don't feel silly-it doesn't say a year on the title. I just meant that this thread is still going strong even though it was started ages ago! Lots of us are waiting to start second cycles so i'm sure we could help with questions etc. Most of us post on other threads too-there are threads that just say 'ivf 2012' or I have seen one for august 2012-you said you were starting in the summer? 
I also post on the 'waiting to start 2nd cycle', Herts and essex short protocol', and 'January ivf' -even though i'm not starting til feb now!x


----------



## smiledreamer

ohhh i see
why im here can i just ask a few quick questions
im seeing my fs tuesday to hopefuly be put on the waiting list
will i need bloods done for rhubelle, cos a friend of mine was waitin 3 months for hers?
also wil i need to take the pill for 2 months like someone suggested
also are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplemtns
im goin to start taking pregnacare conception
and maybe coq10? x


----------



## schoolteacher

Yeah you should have various bloods done, if you haven't already had them done at your GP's? though thet will probably repeat them anyway! Rubella is one of the ones I had, evrything I had only took a couple of weeks to come back. HIV-took a month I think. Did you friend's take longer because it showed up she didn't have immunity, so had to be vaccinated, then wait 3 months to see if it worked?

Vitamins-I take pregnare conception and coq10! Also take evening primrose, extra zinc, magnesium, selenium and vitamin D3. Also take green tea tablets-they are an antioxidant. x


----------



## smiledreamer

how much coq10 do you take
im a little wrried about egg quality as i have pcos
iv had hiv hep b and c done cos of my work 
and i also had a tatto done when younger and found out the man was hep c + so i had them done and all fine thank god

and yeh she had no immunity so had to be vacinated

iv got fs tuesday so im going to ask to have them done so theres no hold ups

x


----------



## Tinks85

As ST said, stay here :thumbup:

I know ST, I have waited over 3 months for this appointment. I am glad now that we have been made to wait to start again as I really was a mess after the failed cycle but still wanted to start right away. I am now in a much better place, mentally. That said I am itching to start now and feel ready for it :thumbup:

I do feel bad about going AWOL on you ladies after our failed cycle. I feel like I wasn't around to support you after you all supported me :nope: I am so sorry for that.


----------



## Tinks85

Smile - We had loads of blood tests done before our reffereal went but the clinic repeated them all anyway. The FS would not reffer us without them though, so annoying and a waste of time and money. Some ladies go on the pill just before treatment not all. I didn't have to, I think it depends on your clinic :thumbup:

As for vits I just take Pregnacare.


----------



## smiledreamer

we havent been refered yet but fs did say he would refer us in jan so im hoping he does
im probly being really silly bit im goin to tell him i dnt want to know the outcome on things like fsh cos im my eyes it doesnt matter because having a great number doesnt mean it wil work better than if i get a aweful number if that makes sence and i dnt want to over analise everything x


----------



## schoolteacher

I take 400mg of coq10. x

Tinks-don't feel bad, we were all ok, we are just glad you are back, we missed you and just wanted to know you were alright! x


----------



## smiledreamer

maybe i will start to take this in preperation xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Well have you all been a chatty bunch! I've read through and will probably forget something!

First up welcome Smile, sorry to hear you have to have IVF, but happy to have you here. 

Tink, don't feel bad, you need to look after yourself when times are tough and do what you need to do, we missed you and I for one am so happy that you are back. 

To everyone who cannot have treatment on the NHS because of partner's kids - that just sucks. I could understand if you had a child together but it makes no sense to count people out like that. I wish the whole system was more fair and more consistent. 

Aq that quote is lovely and so true. 

Kirsten, are you looking forward to being nil by mouth tonight? ;) best of luck for tomorrow honey :dust:

Tiff you are in my thoughts :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday, I can't believe we have to go back to work tomorrow, weekends are just far too short!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Tiff, I'm so so sorry, thinking about you and sending you big virtual hugs.
Aq that was such a beautiful thing to quote. Im so sorry to hear about your results at your follow up. However like hope said there are so much reassuring stories out there and women that have gone on to have beautiful babies xx
Kirsten good luck for tomorrow. So exciting

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope nil by mouth is driving me nuts already!! We brought food outside the hotel to save a bit of money, got pizza, wotsits, snickers etc so was munching away then got full, later on DH had left half of his pizza and I asked if I could have it (fatty I know :haha:) he said yeah sure then I realised it was after 12 and I wasn't allowed :brat:

Tinks we missed you while you were away but you needed some you time and we understood, were just glad your back :hugs:

I'm sorry I can't remember anything else anyone posted :dohh:

Smile :hi: welcome!!

:hi: st, maddie, AQ, tiff thinking of you!, and anyone else I've missed I'm sorry!

It's late (4am!!) and I can't sleep, I'm too nervous and too hot and DH is sticking to me :growlmad: :haha:
It's one of those awkward nights not helped by the fact I have to be up early :dohh:

Hope everyone is ok tho!! :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

Goud luck princess
Update us whenyou can x


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck princess :flower:
Rosa, cant wait to hear your news,

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping on to wish Kirsten TONS of luck for lots of healthy eggs at collection today.

Im off to the dentist to hopefully have my tooth out as spent 2 days in agony now :-( so off work for today and maybe tomorrow depending on how i feel xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls! I'm just waiting around to go down :coffee:

AQ I hope dentist goes ok :hugs:

Rosa good luck for your scan today!! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh GL  you will be fine an the main thing i hated was waiting for the fertilisation report the next day! nightmare. lol. x

Rosa- Good luck for your scan! be back on later to check for news x


----------



## loopylew2

Good luck Princess... looking forward to heaing your numbers....

Good luck on your scan Rosa

AQ i hope it all goes well at the dentist and you feel better soon...

Lou


----------



## rosababy

Princess, thinking of you. Can't wait to hear your news!!
AQ, sorry your tooth is bothering you. I'm going to the dentist today too! Just a cleaning though.

So so nervous ladies. I didn't sleep well at all last night and I had bad dreams. So worried that something will be wrong...I need to get rid of this ridiculous worry wart attitude because it's going to be a looooong 9 months if I keep this up. :wacko: I'll update as soon as I'm done. Appointment is in 1 hour 10 minutes.


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck pricess xx


----------



## Tinks85

Thank you for all your support ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Princess - GL for your fertilisation report tomorrow :thumbup:

Rosa - I doubt that the worry will ever stop until you hold your baby :hugs::hugs:

AQ - Hope your tooth feels better soon.

Smile - GL for your appointment tomorrow.

Hi to the rest of the gang :kiss:

I am getting more nervous about our appointment now but so so so glad its almost here. 2nd round of treatment is feel much more real again and scary eeeeekkk. I am not counting on much sleep tonight :dohh:

Hope everyone has had a good day :thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck roas

and of course the lovely princess
update when u can

im sooo nervous bout my app tomorrow
iv started making a little list

so far im goin to ask about,,,,
if i need new bloods done
hep c and b and hiv were done in august
cd3 bloods,, mine were done on cd 30 odd??
if hubby needs another sperm test
and about rubella ?
all of these iwant to see if we need them done bfore referral

also im asking if i can have a 3 month perscription for metformin cos getting it each month is hard with work

also asing if i can take any vits in preperation for ivf
pregnacare conception
royal jelly
coq10 and how much
xx


----------



## rosababy

Tinks85 said:


> I am getting more nervous about our appointment now but so so so glad its almost here. 2nd round of treatment is feel much more real again and scary eeeeekkk. I am not counting on much sleep tonight :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day :thumbup:

I found the 2nd round much more relaxed. I hope you do too. :thumbup: I didn't sleep much last night either. I'm excited for you to get started again!

Smiledreamer, welcome! I took 800 mg of co q 10 daily. 400 twice a day. They took 13 vials of blood and tested for a bunch of things before we started ivf. Everything under the sun, even though these things have been tested before. :shrug:

I didn't take pregnacare or royal jelly, but my doc had me on a bunch of supplements. Not sure what they're all for. Melatonin, inositol, dhea (although I would def check with your doc before you start taking all of these), gingko baloba, and a bunch of stuff that I can't even remember their names. :wacko:


Afm, saw one perfect little heartbeat today, ladies. :cloud9: Doc was so pleased. I have another scan next Monday.


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck tomorrow tinks 

im finding it hard to fing more then 200mg coq10
may have to resort to amazon

i did pop by ur journal but il say it again
congrats rosa x


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Smile, They tested for load of syuff before referrel, some of them I had not even heard of :haha: All hospitals are different, I think and some will refere you with just basic bloods done as the fertility clinic just repeat them and SA. Mine were a pain in the bum though and I had to go on about 4 different occasions. Then the IVF clinic took vails and vails of the stuff like Rosa said. I hope you can get all of them done and out of the way and get your referral tomorrow :thumbup:

Congrats again Rosa :dance::dance::dance::dance:

What is coq10????? Does it really help?


----------



## smiledreamer

Google coQ10 
It's supposed to help with egg quality
I see you have an app tomorrow too tink
Wot time is yours xx


----------



## Tinks85

I have googled it and I see what you mean about the dosage. They all seem to be 100mg tablets and you would have to take like 8 a day :shrug: My ask about them tomorrow.

My appointment is at 11am smile, its a follow appointment for our failed cycle last October :thumbup: What time is yours?


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies

Most of you have probably seen it in my journal but for those that hadn't I just thought I'd do a small update

We got 16 eggs :yipee:
So that's 8 for me and 8 for my lady :wohoo:
They also said DHs sample was excellent :thumbup:

Theyre phoneing me before 2 tomorrow with the fertilisation report

Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa - :wohoo: for a heartbeat. Isn't it the most wonderful feeling to see something on the screen rather than an empty uterus? 

Kirsten - 16 eggs? Get you! I forgot you were egg sharing, your lady will be made up. And :wohoo: for Dh's swimmers too :thumbup: Try and get some rest and good luck for tomorrow.

Tink - hope you get some sleep tonight. Interesting to see what your con says about the Coq10. I love that Rosa's dr has her on supplements because mine doesn't think they do you any good. I said I was taking EPO when we were TTC because I think my CM is crap and she said that was nonsense and wouldn't actually help. 

Smile - good luck for your appointment too - I hope they refer you.

:flower: hope the rest of my lovely ladies are doing ok.

I saw a bump today that belonged to the girl I used to sit opposite up until October last year - it came as a shock as I didn't think she was trying and it was quite a noticeable bump. Had a sad moment but I can't let it get to me, lots of people will have babies and hopefully one day I will be one of them!


----------



## smiledreamer

mine isnt til 4.10pm tinks
soooo late so iv got the whole day to worry
yay

i normally get one for bout 10 or 11 but for some reason its late
even the one they cancelled for today was late
the panic is def strting to hit me x


----------



## Tinks85

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yay again Princess:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope - If i remember I will ask about Q10. They seem to be quite relaxed at our clinic, they wasn't even bothered about you having caffine. They just make sure you are having folic acid. Its weird how the Dr opinions can differ from clinic to clinic.

It must have been tough seeing the bump but you sound like you coped well with it, good for you :hugs::hugs:

Oh no Smile, you will have all day to wait :wacko: I hope it goes quick for you :thumbup: 

I dont even know why I am panicing so much, follow ups are just routine. I think because I have waited 3 months for it the build up has made it more of a big thing to me and a milestone now in our treatment iykwim?


----------



## smiledreamer

Same here Iv been waitin since august x


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink it's normal to be nervous but I'm sure it will all go well. 

I'm just watching last week's obem, I can't believe how easy that girl with the red bikini in the birthing pool made it look!


----------



## Tinks85

I know, when she walked in in her heals I was laughing but she did amazingly well. She didn't seem to have any pain relief either. I think that fact she kept calm and in control must have made a big difference.

I think I will be like the other women that was screaming and coming of the bed :haha::haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

That's what I thought :lol: I love how she has had so much gas she looks drunk and half way through pushing she asked what she was doing!


----------



## Tinks85

I would have thought at that stage it would be pretty hard to forget what you were doing :haha: Good old gas and air hey.


----------



## princess_1991

The girls water birth would be my dream birth except I hope if this works out for us I would like to do it at home, made me laugh how she had a full face of make up while doing it and her oh was camper then Christmas!

I was creasing when the other woman nearly wacked her oh and went mad at him for leaving the room :haha:

Can't wait till this weeks episode, I love it!


----------



## Traskey

Wow, you ladies have been chatty

Hope, sorry about the bump, it does hurt, not matter how hard we try :hugs:

Rosa, congratulations on one perfect heartbeat :wohoo:

Tinks/Smile, good luck for tomorrow!

AQ, Maddie, ST, Lou, :hugs: for you all. 

AFM, 4 days until my follicle scan. Next week is egg collection :wohoo:


----------



## Traskey

Princess, I wrote in your journal but 16 eggs :wohoo:


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- Yay! 16 eggs is fab. You are sooo lucky to have such youth on your side and im sure one of those is your baby ;-) drink plenty of water and get some rest. GL for fertilisation report in the morning x

Tinks and Smile- Best of luck for tomorrows appts x

Rosa- CONGRATS! Sooo glad your scan went well x

Traskey- Ooh your cycle is going fast! not long now till ec/et x

Hi to Hope, Lou, ST, Tiff and all the gang x

AFM- Had tooth out today and was horrendous tbh :( was so deep rooted that nurse had to force my jaw down whilst dentist dragged tooth up and jaw nearly dislocated which was very painful and i lost a lot of blood an nearly fainted so not a good day. On the plus side i am not gonna be in agony with toothache again tho so thats good and worth todays experience. I have rested up as gum still bleeding so taking tomorrow off work too and see how i am for thur as my job is talking all day long so not great. Right ladies im off to bed so nite nite xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

ohh aq sorry ur experience was a bad one

afm im up bright and early
hubby annoyed me last nite which has made today even worse
men hey x


----------



## schoolteacher

Super news princess and rosa! On my phone, will post properly later! X


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ - boo to tooth extractions. Hope you feel better today.

Tink and Smile good luck for your appointments today.

Kirsten - FX for a brilliant fertilisation report.

T - :dance: for egg collection being so soon!

Tiff - still thinking of you :hugs:

:flower: for all my lovely ladies


----------



## smiledreamer

thanks ladies
my app isnt til late afternoon but ill be keepin an eye out for tinks update x


----------



## loopylew2

AQ that sounds just awful, glad its out and your resting up now...:hugs:

Princes what an awesome number of eggs, well done...:happydance:

Hi Traskey your moving along pretty fast, very exciting..:hugs:

Rosa congratulaions on your perfect lil bean you must be on :cloud9:

Good luck Tinks and Smile with your appointments today...

Hi ST and Hope...

lou


----------



## smiledreamer

can someone just help me lol
who is nxt to strt treatment
and who is currently going through it
xx


----------



## princess_1991

Right let me think ;)

I'm waiting for transfer
Trask is stimming
Tinks has her fu appt today (good luck Hun!)
St starts either the end of this month or the start of next (I think!)
AQ I think is waiting to start 
Maddie I'm not sure about
Lou is waiting to start
Hope I'm not sure if they have Fu appt after mc or if they just start another cycle :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed you I'm just thinking off the top of my head :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

So embryologist phoned this morning 

Out of 8 we now have 5 one cell zygotes :cloud9:

Smile good luck for later on!

Trask not long till ec then!

AQ sorry the dentist was so crappy, enjoy your day off!

:hi: to everyone else hope your all ok!


----------



## smiledreamer

thanks princess that has helped loads

good news on ur little embies


was hubbys sample top notch again lol x


----------



## princess_1991

I presume so, they didn't tell me the actual count just that it was an excellent sample, I swear he nearly didn't fit out the clinic doors his head was so big :dohh:


----------



## smiledreamer

haha bless him xx


----------



## loopylew2

oh nice numbers fertilised Princess are you going to blastocyst??

lou


----------



## princess_1991

Hopefully! FX'd :D


----------



## rosababy

princess_1991 said:


> I presume so, they didn't tell me the actual count just that it was an excellent sample, I swear he nearly didn't fit out the clinic doors his head was so big :dohh:

:rofl: Those are great numbers!! Let's hope for a day 5! CAn you put 2 in?


----------



## princess_1991

Yeah I'm hoping to have 2 blasts put back but if we only make it to day 3 then that's fine as well :thumbup:

When's you dd rosa?


----------



## rosababy

Sept 6


----------



## princess_1991

Aww that's lovely!


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsten- Yaaay! thats fab having 5 embies! good luck to them getting to blast and for transfer! cant wait till u test got a good feeling for you x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry lack of personals but not much in the mood x


AFM- Going to see my best friend in hospital soon as she has skin cancer in her leg and is having it amputated tomorrow :(( i am dreading going in to see her as she is on the same ward my mum was on when she died and in the room next door to my mums too so going to be so hard for me but i HAVE to see her before this huge op to offer support. Just got to be strong for her. xxx


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - I am so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: It will be tough hun to be on that ward with your memories, I hope you are ok. I am sure your friend will appreciate you efforts. Sorry about your tooth as well, that sounds awful.

Smile - How did you get on?

Princess thats a great report :happydance::happydance::happydance: Lets hope for 5 blasts :thumbup:

Traskey - not long until your scan now.

Hi to the rest of the gang :kiss:

I am sorry but I am just copying and pasting from my journel :blush:

Well it was an early start and we arrived at the hospital for around half 8, appointment was not until 11am but if we had set of any later then we would have just spent the extra 2 hours in traffic. We went and had a nice breakie in weatherspoons and a coffee and chilled for awhile before making our way to the hospital. They were running behind, no suprise for the NHS hey, but we were in and out in about 5 - 10 minutes once seen :thumbup: Basically the last cycle went well apart from BFN, she said she would have expected more mature eggs as I had a good response to stimms but was happy with the numbers. I dont think a stimmed for long enough IMO, I only did it for 10 days so I think if I had done even one more day I would have had more mature eggs. She said the embryos were perfect though. We can call to request treatment as soon as AF comes, I will start DR with bruserelin injections on cd21 and then when my following AF shows up I will be given tablets to thicken my lining. When lining looks good they will thaw both embryos and replace both, if both survive. I didn't even have to ask if we could tranfer 2. Apparently the embyos have a 50% chance of surviving the thaw. She seemd very optamistic and said we stand a good chance of becoming pregnant. I am still very gaurded with this coment though :winkwink:

Also, I asked about suplements and the cons said that they dont really make any difference, she wished there was something she could recomend to me but said to just take folic acid. With regards to diet she said I dont need to cut anything out but have everthing in moderation.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone 

hope you're all ok.

Aq, hope the tooth clears up soon :hugs:
Tink, glad your appointment went ok, tons of luck for cycle start.
Princess, thats great news, grow embies grow. :happydance:
Hope, hope you're ok. :hugs:



Hi to everyone else


----------



## ~Hope~

Tink - so glad to hear your FU went well. And that you can get started soon too!

K - well done on remembering where we're all in this process. I'm not sure whether my consultation is classed as follow up or not but we'll definitely be discussing what we need to do next.

Has your clinic agreed that they will transfer 2 blasts? That actually surprises me since you are so young and therefore chances of success are high. My clinic said that they only consider two blasts if a woman is >35 and has at least one failed cycle. I know NHS clinics are targeted on reducing multiple births (which i think is madness) but two 5 days is more likely to be twins than two 3 days. Maybe it's different in private clinics? Great results for you though honey and fx those embies keep developing :dust:

OMG Aq your poor friend. You're being very brave and it's lovely for you to do that for her :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

oops double posted


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - My clinic has the same rule as yours with blasts. Especailly if its your first transfer as well. Apparently the target for multiples in 2012 has been put down to 15% instead of 25%.

Princess could be our first twin mummy :winkwink:


----------



## smiledreamer

well where to startfirst thing is first im being put on the wating listyay
weve got to go bak march the 12th to sign the concent forms and for more blood tests

i had my amh done today to find out if i need the pill for 2 weeks or just dwn reg as normalthe good news is i thort my fsh levels were 9.2 but turns out they were actually 4.2so iv been worrying all this time for nothing
i asked about rubella and the nurse is checking up on that in the morning and giving me a call to say if i need it checked or if its been donehe was really happy with my weight loss and said iv done sooo well and he is really pleased with me
and another good thing is that we can probly start end of may beiginning of junso thats sooo much better than august sept we thorthubbys not got to do another sa test til the actually ivf which is goodwe wil be goin bak in april somtime for a teaching course
but he did say to down reg it wil injectionsand then 150 gonal fit all feels very real nowand he also said i dnt need to take any vits
i cnt belive it girls xx


----------



## Tinks85

Smile - Sounds like a very productive appointment. Yey for being out on the waiting list :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad you FSH turned out ok and that you will be able to start sooner than expected.

Funny, my cons said the same thing about supplements and vits.

The FS you saw today, was it at your IVF clinic?

I use Gonal F for stimming but didn't DR as I did short protocol. I will be DR for FET though :thumbup:

It is all real now and May will be here before you know it :thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

hes at my local hosp
hes lovely and told my with my knowledg i shud be a fs lol
just hope all goes smoothly
we told our parents today for the first time about the ivf 
not sure if thats the right thing to do
we told his sis and her reply was just rude and nasty
she said' dnt get excited cos it probly wnt work anyway'

lovely hey x


----------



## ~Hope~

Smile that's great news to be on the waiting list. Ignore dh's sister as that comment is down right mean and we have lots of proof that it does work!


----------



## Tinks85

:saywhat: I cant believe someone would actually say that to you!!! That would be last thing I told her about treatment.

Your FS sounds lovely, shame he is not at the clinic. Our FS at our local hospital was horrible and didn't know much about IVF, I knew more then she did although she acted like she knew it all but talked rubbish. Frustrating.

I think it is a personal choice wether to tell parents/family. There are pros and cons for "coming out" or "staying in" iykwim?


----------



## smiledreamer

i think shes a little jelous cos shes got a littl girl whos 8 months and wants to try for another in may so i think maybe she felt like i was stepping on her toes a little

im not actually sure if im on the waiting list yet tho as my concents are being sent til march?
x


----------



## Tinks85

Not sure hun but I do know that by the time we signed our consent at the clinic all our funding had been arranged and agreed, so maybe you are :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Is the waiting list long smile? We are so lucky here because while we only get one funded cycle the benefit of that is no wait list, our GP referred us in June and we had an appt at the clinic in July, the consultant recommended icsi in aug after some tests and we started in sept!


----------



## smiledreamer

the waititng list in 3 months roughly but cos im not 23 til july i cnt srtr stimming til then but i can down reg which is good

we get up to 3 fresh and 3 frozen x


----------



## Tinks85

Wow thats really good funding!!!! Whice PCT are you under if you dont mind me asking?

What is the reason for your infertility hun? Sorry if you have already said.


----------



## smiledreamer

I'm under east if England

Pcos an mf 1-2% morph xx


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Glad your FU went so well! lots of positives there x

Smile- Glad your appt went well and 3 cycles is what guidelines state should be given to any women on NHS but most pcts are too tight so great news that u get the 3 cycles altho i hope it takes one for u x

AFM- Tonight was very hard. I held my friends little 3yr old granddaughters hand, took a deep breath an managed to get through the ward to my friends room an shut the door behind me so i pretended i was in diff ward... weird i know but the reality of that ward is that my heart broke in there that night we lost my mum. My friend looks so weak and ill and was crying a lot and i felt so helpless. She has the leg off in the morning. Please pray for her as she is so ill she will be needing all the strength to survive this surgery. I am so worried about her xxx


----------



## rosababy

AQ, I"m so sorry about your friend. You've been through so much. :hugs:

smile, what a TERRIBLE thing to say to you!! :growlmad: Ignore her. Good news about getting started in May rather August!! :happydance:

Tinks, I wrote already in your journal but yay for getting the ball rolling! Do you know when cd21 will be? This cycle or the next? So soon!! :dance:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Lovely ladies, 

so much to catch up on. I do come on and check on my mobile most days. 

Princess so exciting about your fert report. How exciting. Hoping you get the day transfer you want. Good luck and enjoy this moment.

AQ what an awful time for you. Hope your ok. It cant be easy. I will be def thinking of your friend in my prayers.:hugs:

Rosa big big congratulations:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:It wont be long until the 6th of Sept, hope your well.

Tinks excellent follow up appointment:happydance: Its so good that you no have a plan.

Hope how are you? Any further ideas as to what your going to do re fet or fresh cycle?? I hope that you ar ok though:hugs:

Smile welcome to you, i dont think i've said hello. Fab bunch of ladies here. :thumbup: to your appointment too.

Traskey not long too stimming.

Babies how are you? Hope your well.

Kelly:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well ladies I am well. Had my treatment plan appointment yesterday and im due t start dr again on Sat 21/1/12:happydance::happydance: Im anxious but excited about trying again. Im going to try not to worry to much ths time and go with the flow......easier said than done. I will be dr whilst on our week holiday too. At least it breaks it up a bit for us. The clinic im at said that depending on quality of eggs and number etc that they will plan for two to be transferred day 3 or 5. Very pleased about that. Anything to give me that better chance. 

Well goodnight ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ :hugs: Sending positive thoughts for your dear friend

Smile - wow 3 and 3 is brilliant funding. Maybe we should all move to the East of England!

Rosa - hello honey - how you feeling?

Maddie - I can imagine starting again must be exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. This Saturday will come around in a blink!

We're still not 100% sure what to do next - I keep veering from fresh cycle to frozen cycle in my mind and I think we'll just have to wait and see what the consultant says on the 7th. If she tells us that we'll void our NHS funding by doing a fresh cycle then the decision is made and we go straight to FET. If she says it makes no difference then we will have to make a final decision about what we want to do next. The whole thing would be so much easier if IVF was 100% guaranteed to work - wishful thinking hey!


----------



## smiledreamer

yeh hope all move here then we can put faces to names

it nwas indeed a terrible thing to say
and the cheeky cow has just rang and asked of id go with her to take the dog to the vets!!

x


----------



## princess_1991

Smile some people are so heartless when it comes to infertility, it's one of those things that if you havent been through it you really will never know how heart breaking and soul destroying it is, good news on your appointment tho :thumbup:

Hope I bet it's such a difficult decision between fresh and frozen, why would it void your funding if you have fresh? If you don't mind me asking :blush:

Maddie wow this saturday, congrats for starting so soon :happydance:

AQ you've had such a hard time lately you'd think something would let up! I'll be thinking about your friend, my nana had her leg off just before Xmas too and it's such a hard thing to deal with and her being on the same ward as your mum, sending big :hugs: to you!!

Tinks I posted in your journal (I think :wacko:) but congrats again for Starting next cycle :happydance:

You know my clinic also said not to worry about vits and supplements and just to concentrate on the folic acid, I just take a basic multivitamin and my FA :thumbup:
 
Afm We got another call this morning, we have 4 "high grade" embies :happydance: and they wanna push to blast so transfer on Saturday :yipee:

They have said I can have 2 blasts transferred, it's a question ive asked them again and again to be sure, in my nurse planning meeting one of my questions was because I chose to have 2 blasts put back would they try to talk me out of it, they said no :haha:
I think in my gut feeling if this is to work it won't result in twins, I could be wrong and I need it to work before I start worrying about how many but in my heart of hearts I think there will only be one ;)

Hope everyone's well :hugs:


----------



## Caseys

princess_1991 said:


> They have said I can have 2 blasts transferred, it's a question ive asked them again and again to be sure, in my nurse planning meeting one of my questions was because I chose to have 2 blasts put back would they try to talk me out of it, they said no :haha:
> I think in my gut feeling if this is to work it won't result in twins, I could be wrong and I need it to work before I start worrying about how many but in my heart of hearts I think there will only be one ;)

I had the same gut feeling. My DH only wanted one child and I wasn't sure I could handle twins. I knew by putting 2 embies in, it would increase our chances so I went for it. I was relieved to see only one baby at my first ultrasound but at the same time, not surprised. Gut feelings mean a lot!


----------



## smiledreamer

can i ask how much stimms u were on
are any of u on goanl f if so how much?
x


----------



## princess_1991

I was on 225 of merional and 0.25 of centrotide for about 6/7 days then the merional was put down the 187.5 for 1 day then lowered to 150 then lowered again to 102

I know what you mean caseys, don't get me wrong me and DH would LOVE twins but I just don't think it will happen, congratulations btw :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

iv been told ill be on 150 gonal f and cntrotide
but 150 seems really low to me?
x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support ladies.
My friend should of had the op this morning but by the time they had sorted out her meds etc (she is diabetic) it was too late so she has another anxious nite intill the morning now :-(

Maddie- Glad FU appt went well and that u are starting again soon. Hope this is the one x

Kirsten- Yay to 2 blasts. Our clinic would never allow 2 blasts if under 30 but probs cos you are doing egg share they are more accomadating so thats good  x

Hi to everyone else.

AFM- I went the dr today as feel really low and she is referring me to see a counseller and signed me off work till monday. Just need to get myself feeling hopeful about my future again but so hard right now xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

hope u start to feel better soon AQ x


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten yay for strong embies and for double blasts :thumbup:

I'm not really sure why self funding fresh would affect our frozen cycle. The rules are that if you already have kids you don't qualify for funded fresh. But the FET rules are a bit wooly since they say you can only have FET if your fresh cycle failed. But when I asked on my clinic forum whether my cycle would count as failed they said that the FET could be funded even if your fresh was a success. I really don't know what the rules are so I just need to be patient and wait and see what the consultant says... which isn't easy when you're a planner :lol:

AQ - I am glad that you have asked your doctor for help and hope that you get a counsellor that you connect with. You need to look after your mental health as much as your physical health. :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

i hate waiting around
im sooo impatient

can any of u nhs ladies help me
i was told id been refered but gotta go bak in march to sign consent
well wot happenes about applying fior funding?
x


----------



## ~Hope~

We didn't apply for funding at all, I think some clinics do things differently but we signed our consent forms once we'd agreed to do icsi, so a couple of weeks before we started dr. I never got involved with anything about funding I assume the clinic did it.


----------



## smiledreamer

weve already agreed to do it
just gotta sign consents and do bloods
i think my fs has sent some papers off to the clinic cos we r doing icsi at a diff clinicn x


----------



## Tinks85

Smile - I was on gonal F at 150 and also cetrotide :thumbup: We didn't have to actually apply for funding. Our local hospital sent the referral to the IVF clinic, we then went to the clinic for bloods and a scan and then got an appointment with the cons to sign consent and go through what treatment involved. The funding had been agreed by the time we first saw the cons :thumbup: I think the clinics may sort it all out. We were delayed as we had to bank sperm but normally you are good to go after after signing consent. All clinics do work differently though.

AQ - Sorry you friends opp has been delayed :hugs: Is it the same diabetic friend that did your jabbys? Counselling sounds like a good idea hun, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Hope - It is a tough decision, I would be the same as you, I need a plan for everything :dohh: I hoe time flys to your appointment :hugs:

Princess - Yey for 4 top embies :happydance::happydance::happydance: bring on Saturday :happydance::happydance:

Maddie - Good luck for starting stims on Saturday. 2nd cycles are very nerve racking aren't they :hugs:

Hi everyone else x


----------



## schoolteacher

africaqueen said:


> Thanks for support ladies.
> My friend should of had the op this morning but by the time they had sorted out her meds etc (she is diabetic) it was too late so she has another anxious nite intill the morning now :-(
> 
> AFM- I went the dr today as feel really low and she is referring me to see a counseller and signed me off work till monday. Just need to get myself feeling hopeful about my future again but so hard right now xxx

So sorry to hear about your friend AQ, you were very brave to go, what a good friend you are. I'm certain that (speaking for all of us) you could tell your friend that there a lot of ladies on here, all wishing her well. 

You've made a good move re. the counsellor, they really do help. Just remember it's a strength to acknowledge that you are low and in need of help:hugs::hugs:

Princess-yay for 4 high graders and pushing to blast! woop! soon be pupo with twins. x

Trask-when is ER? :hugs:

Hope-hope you get to make/have a decision soon! x

Maddie- Glad appt went well and that u are starting soon.:thumbup: x

smile dreamer-I had 150gonal f, and cetrotide last time! I have pcos and got 18 eggs on that dose so don't worry! 

They raising me to 225 this time for the first 3 days then back to 150, only because I responded fairly slowly initially, but the final outcome was good, so thats fine. Maybe I will get even more this time! but would be happy with round about the same (I need a decent amount as egg sharing).
I have pcos too, and i think thats why we only need a low dose, as we (should) respond well (also-150 is not the lowest, some ladies have 75).

Hi to everyone else!:flower:

AFM-just waitin gto start stimms on the 2nd!x


----------



## smiledreamer

aww tinks uv made me feel sooo much better,, thaks
i no we cnt strt til at least may anyway so im fine

i rang up clinic to get my rubella status and im immune!! yay x


----------



## Tinks85

No problem Smile :hugs: I got 13 follies from 150 gonal F but only 7 eggs (5 mature enough to use) 

ST - Wow you are starting so soon :happydance::happydance: Are you sharing with the same lady?


----------



## smiledreamer

im just gunna chill out for abit now,, iv done all my question asking and u ladies have been great xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls x

ST- not long now till u start all over again! yay x

Tinks- Yes its the same friend that did my jabs. We have been best friends for 9yrs x

Hope everyone is ok. Im exhausted so off to bed soon xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

I'm praying for ur friend aq
Hope all gies well for her x


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ hope your friend is doing ok.

ST - yay for starting stimming so soon. Looks like there are lots of cycles coming together so hopefully lots of bump buddies in this thread.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh def hope that would be great.

Aq I hope your friend is ok and that your well too. I think you are doing the right thing going to see a counsellor. As hope says I hope you find a connection. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm peeking in ladies, I missed you all but I'm still hurting a lot and find it hard to get out of bed most mornings. Just wanted to update you all that I've been to the clinic and we're back on the wait list for a FET, wait time is about 2-3 months so I would suspect we'd be good to go for april. It seems so far away but some days it seems to soon. I'll be downregging then they'll use estrogen to make my lining thick before placing 2 day 3 embies back inside me. I expect AF in another 2-4 weeks depending, I'm taking medication to get rid of my milk that came in :cry: so I may end up seeing her a little sooner then if I took nothing. 

I know a lot of you have lots going on, I didn't really read back but wanted to say good luck.


----------



## smiledreamer

nice of u to pop by kelly
we didnt really get introduced cos i think i joined about the same time as u lost ur precious baby
xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff it's lovely to see you here, don't feel like you need to read back, we just want you to know that we are thinking of you :hugs: We might end up cycling together depending on dates.


----------



## Kelly9

^ hope it would be great if we did, that would make me happy.


----------



## Tinks85

Its good to hear from you Kelly. Take your time to heal and dont worry about reading back on us :hugs::hugs: Really hope the witch is kind on you when she does show :thumbup:

AQ - I hope you friend is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Lovely to hear from you Kelly. Take care ad hear from you soon xxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Tiff :hugs:

I've read back! Sorry it's been a mad week this week, i've done about 50+ hours tihis week already and am done in so it's a quicky from me. 

AQ, thinking of your friend. ST, glad you have a start date. Hope, tough decision, I hope you get some answers. Maddie, glad you have a start date too. Tinks, all the best with your FET. Smile, the clinic will sort the funding for you directly with E of E. Princess, so pleased you have 4 fab eggies still growing away. 

Scan tomorrow for me :D


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks85 said:


> ST - Wow you are starting so soon :happydance::happydance: Are you sharing with the same lady?

No different lady, the other one got pregnant! yeah starting soon, but not soon iykwim as it's actually been almost 5 months since the last! x


AQ-How is your friend?:hugs:

Tiff- good to hear from you!:hugs: x

Trask-how was scan?x

x


----------



## ~Hope~

T how did the scan go?

Kirsten one more sleep until PUPO!

Maddie one more sleep until dr!

Tiff :hugs:

:wohoo: it's Friday!


----------



## rosababy

Traskey, yay for 18 follies!!! :yipee: That's a great number! They grow so quickly at the end, too, so I'll bet you have even more by the time retrieval is here. So soon!!!

Princess, one more sleep until Pupo!!! :wohoo: I'm so excited for you!!

Kelly, nice to see you back. :hugs:

Oh geez, I already forgot all the other posts I read. :blush: 

I"m doing fine. Just tired (although not so bad today, so that's nice). Another scan Monday!


----------



## ~Hope~

:wave: Rosa glad you're doing ok.


----------



## Traskey

Scan went well. I have 18 follies, all between 10-13/14 with one in the lead at 18mm. I'm going to be stimming for a few more days and another scan Monday morning. I'm happy with that so far. Keep growing eggies x


----------



## Traskey

Rosa, happy 7 weeks, you blueberry you :dance:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

Tiff :hugs:

Traskey, yay for 18 :happydance:

Princess tons of luck for et,

Hope, aq, hope ur both well.

School teacher, yay for starting soon,

Maddie, everything crossed for new cycle,

Afm, first midwife appointment on monday an just had awesome chinese deal from m&s, stuffed, :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Traskey

Hope, how are things with you?

ST, hope the 2nd comes round super quickly for you :hugs:

Thanks Babies. Good luck for your mw appointment on Monday :D


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks hope. Can't believe Dr tomorrow. Mixed feelings. 

Princess good luck for tomorrow. 

Babies glad you got midwife appointment sorted. 

Rosa glad your well. 

Traskey how fab 18 follies, good luck for next scan. Hope that you will be ready for egg collection soon. 

Hi to everyone else. Kelly and Aq thinking of you xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Isabella- Yay for midwife appt! GL x

Rosa- Hope u r doing well x

ST- You all set for round 2? x

Hope- Hope your doing ok x

Tiff- Big hugs and you are coping well even considering another cycle yet. You are very strong x

Traskey- Yay to 18 follies. I hope they all contain eggs x

Kirsten- Iv lost track where your up to? have you had ET yet? x

Hi to Tinks, Rosa, maddie and all the gang x

AFM- My friend Jane had her leg amputated yesterday and op went very well with no complications. I went to visit her earlier and she was obviously exhausted but in good spirits considering what she is going through. Going to be a long road but we are all behind her. Well im off to see my dh's friends baby tomorrow. He is 2wks old so cant wait for a cuddle! Nite all xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I have an Arteriovenous Fistula. FML. Update in journal.


----------



## princess_1991

:hugs: to you all!
Sorry I haven't been posting much but I am stalking heavily ;)

AQ were in for et tomorrow :thumbup: glad to hear your friends op went well

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, will try and drop an update in tomorrow

Tiff I'll pop over to your journal now


----------



## Tinks85

ST - I cant imagine how it feels to know they other lady got her BFP, i guess it there would be a mix of emotions. It must be a possitive for tis cycle though :thumbup: Yes not so soon in terms of the wait from the last cycle. Our OTD were the same :hugs::hugs: but soon as not long left to wait :thumbup: I have verything crossed for you :kiss:

Rosa - Hope you find your energy again soon.

Traskey - Fantastic scan results :happydance::happydance::happydance: go follies go :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Babies - Good luck for your appointment on Monday. Your M&S meal sounds yummy.

Maddie - GL for starting DR today :thumbup:

AQ - Your friend sounds very brave, she is lucky to have you there to support her also. Have fun today getting your cuddles, I hope it is not too hard for you :hugs:

Kelly - I am sorry to hear you have yet more problems :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Princess - Woo hoo its ET today :happydance::happydance::happydance: you will be PUPO with twins by tea time :happydance::happydance: Good luck today x

Hope - Have you thought any more about do fresh or frozen cycle?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM - Not much to report really, not so patiently wait for AF. Just cant wait to get going agin now.


----------



## loopylew2

Good luck for ET today Princess...:happydance:

Lou


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck princess x


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls, update later ;)


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie first day of dr today hey hun. Fx this cycle is the one :dust:

T 18 follies is marvellous!

Isabella good luck for the mw on Monday

AQ. Glad the op went well

St hope you can start cycling real soon

Tiff :hugs: will check your journal

Tink AF will be here before you know it. 

:wave: to all

Kirsten :wohoo: PUPO with twins! Put your feet up girl :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Princess, PUPO lady!! :headspin: :headspin: Go watch some funny stuff! So pleased for you girl.


----------



## smiledreamer

yay for being pupo woohoo wil ur others be frozen xx


----------



## princess_1991

Yes I am officially PUPO with twins!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

All I've done since getting back is sleep :haha:

We had one 5AA and one 5BB transferred 
We won't be having the others frozen, they were 5CC and 4AA,

Will post some pics in my journal later when I get on the laptop :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well! :hug:


----------



## Traskey

Yay Princess, watch something funny, it increases your chances :thumbup:

Congrats on being PUPO :wohoo:

Tiff, will pop over to your journal.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats on pupo. 

Hope I'm still hoping to have you as a cycle buddy come march or april.


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats again Princess, cant wait to see the pics.

I dont understand the grading :dohh: My clinic do it a different way. Is it the higher number and lower the letter the better? I take it the others weren't good enough to freeze???Sorry about that hun :hugs:

Happy Sunday everyone :kiss:


----------



## loopylew2

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations Princess on being PUPO with twins!!! :happydance::happydance: Now take it easy and as the other girls say watch funny stuff.....:haha::hugs:

Lou


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsten- Congrats on being pupo with twins! x

Girls- Dont read too much into the grading of embies... our embie was top grade and still never stuck and my friend had a poor grading and had her baby last mth... its all down to nature and fate ;-) xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Thankyou girls :hugs:
Tinks I explained the grades a bit in my journal but 5 is because it's a blast then AA is the Highest then BB then so on :thumbup:

I'll be putting the pics of the embies in my journal in a few mins if anyone wants to pop over and have a look (journo is linked in my siggy, the PUPO bit)

Tiff, big :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Ah I did wonder about the grading with the numbers - I think all four of ours were AB - they didn't tell us but I saw those letters scribbled on the piece of paper.

:wohoo: for PUPO - hope you're resting up and laughing!

AQ it's true about the grading not being the be all and end all - a friend had her two best embies put back and fell pregnant with twins only to miscarry, so she had a FET with the lower grade embies and now has a one year old gorgeous girl.

T good luck for your scan tomorrow - not long now until you'll be PUPO too!

Maddie how goes the DR?

Tiff - I hope we get to cycle together too.

Afm I'm in waiting for the witch mode, and it's funny because I'm now having those - ooh maybe this is the month she won't show up and we'll be pregnant - thoughts. I had them the whole time we were TTCing and they only went away while we were waiting to cycle last year. We're not medically impossible but it's highly unlikely and it didn't happen in the other two and half years so why now :lol: Our appointment is two weeks on Tuesday... I hope the time flies by... I really want to know what happens next and when we can get started.

Hope you're all having a lazy Sunday :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Hope if your not medically impossible it's always a possibility, there's always hope :hugs:

Quick question girls regarding cramping, I'm getting some slight occasional cramps and like a fool I googled it :dohh:

Some say it's a reaction to the progesterone, some say it's because of your ovaries still being big, some say implantation :shrug:

According to the 5 day transfer diary implantation isn't due to start till tomorrow (2dpt) 
Is it possible to get early implantation or am I completely loosing the plot already and it's one of the other reasons :rofl:

Did any of you get cramps etc?


----------



## ~Hope~

I got cramps - I think it's probably your ovaries and the progesterone. Get used to the twinges :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/206532332881229343_HrC5po0B_c.jpg

I saw this and thought of us :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

That's lovely hope :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/206532332881229227_qzCZyRHw_b.jpg

And this one.

I've developed a new addiction today... to Pinterest!


----------



## princess_1991

:haha: keep em coming!


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks for explaining the grading, our clinic do it a funny way, loads of letters and numbers.

I agree about the grading not meaning everything. I had a top quality transfered last time and got BFN :growlmad:

Hope - You never know :winkwink: Wouldn't it just be the best though :thumbup:

Princess, the pesseries can cause cramping. I had cramping from right after transfer TBH but I did had a nasty transfer :nope: Try not to read too much in to symptoms as the pesseries can cause quite a few pregnancy signs :thumbup:

Lovely quotes :kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsten- I had LOTS of cramping too with pessaries. Its a bad side effect of them. Hang in there an you will soon be at OTD x

Hope- There is ALWAYS chance of a natural conception if you have tubes, womb, eggs an sperm ;-) my mum was told she would never have children and they ttc for 10yrs an then had me so you never know ;-) x

Hi to everyone else. Im back at work tomorrow so just getting my stuff together. I feel a lot stronger and very optimistic esp after what i think is a 'sign'... went the loo earlier, looked on floor and there is a positive pregnancy test... the only way its there is somehow fell from back of cupboard from when i was pregnant last time and that was 18mths ago.... very very odd considering we have not cleared out bathroom cupboard and just today i was stood at my mums memorial asking her for a sign that everything is going to be ok... it has freaked me out! surely a sign? xxx


----------



## rosababy

Hope those are beautiful. :hugs:

Princess, yes, lots of cramping. It's a side effect of progesterone. It could be implantation though, you never know. I definitely had implantation cramping, right on schedule. It could be happening today, you never know. :winkwink:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope those post are beautiful.....thank you. Dr going ok thanks, nothing to report yet. Just really hoping for best. 

Princess fab news on being pupo. So excited for you. Rest up and positive thoughts. Cramping very normal. It may be the progesterone. I also had cramping right through.

AQ that is amazing. That is such a good sign. You hang in there. You will be blessed very soon. Just don't give up. Glad your feeling better and much more positive.

Kelly big hugs xxxxx

Traskey and tinks hi xx

How are you Rosa and babies???

Happy Sunday evening lovelies xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope those post are beautiful.....thank you. Dr going ok thanks, nothing to report yet. Just really hoping for best. 

Princess fab news on being pupo. So excited for you. Rest up and positive thoughts. Cramping very normal. It may be the progesterone. I also had cramping right through.

AQ that is amazing. That is such a good sign. You hang in there. You will be blessed very soon. Just don't give up. Glad your feeling better and much more positive.

Kelly big hugs xxxxx

Traskey and tinks hi xx

How are you Rosa and babies???

Happy Sunday evening lovelies xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Maddie30 said:


> How are you Rosa and babies???

Good. Just tired. Have another scan tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Arggh bless you. Good luck for scan tomorrow xx


----------



## princess_1991

Glad the dr is going well maddie, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ - I just read your post about that test and my skin prickled in a good way - I really hope this is a sign for you :hugs:

Thanks for the encouraging words - I figure whatever happens this month it will only be a good thing. If the witch stays away and we got lucky then it will be amazing, and if she shows her face then it means we're one step closer to another cycle. So it's win win ;)

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/90846117452971701_IQ0CQgRJ_c.jpg


----------



## schoolteacher

Traskey said:


> Yay Princess, watch something funny, it increases your chances :thumbup:

Totally never knew that!! 
Do you have a date for er yet?x



Tinks85 said:


> Congrats again Princess, cant wait to see the pics.
> I dont understand the grading :dohh: My clinic do it a different way. Is it the higher number and lower the letter the better?

I know this has already been explained! my clinic do it same way as princesses. The number is how big it is, and the letters how much fragmentation.xx



africaqueen said:


> Kirsten- Congrats on being pupo with twins! x
> 
> Girls- Dont read too much into the grading of embies... our embie was top grade and still never stuck and my friend had a poor grading and had her baby last mth... its all down to nature and fate ;-) xxx

Very true! x



~Hope~ said:


> Afm I'm in waiting for the witch mode, and it's funny because I'm now having those - ooh maybe this is the month she won't show up and we'll be pregnant - thoughts. I had them the whole time we were TTCing and they only went away while we were waiting to cycle last year. We're not medically impossible but it's highly unlikely and it didn't happen in the other two and half years so why now :lol: Our appointment is two weeks on Tuesday... I hope the time flies by... I really want to know what happens next and when we can get started.

I totally secretly hoped for this too! Alas it didn't happen for me! x



princess_1991 said:


> Quick question girls regarding cramping, I'm getting some slight occasional cramps and like a fool I googled it :dohh:
> 
> Some say it's a reaction to the progesterone, some say it's because of your ovaries still being big, some say implantation :shrug:
> 
> According to the 5 day transfer diary implantation isn't due to start till tomorrow (2dpt)
> Is it possible to get early implantation or am I completely loosing the plot already and it's one of the other reasons :rofl:
> 
> Did any of you get cramps etc?

I know this has been answered too but I agree with the other ladies, probably the ovaries, and the progesterone. xx



africaqueen said:


> I feel a lot stronger and very optimistic esp after what i think is a 'sign'... went the loo earlier, looked on floor and there is a positive pregnancy test... the only way its there is somehow fell from back of cupboard from when i was pregnant last time and that was 18mths ago.... very very odd considering we have not cleared out bathroom cupboard and just today i was stood at my mums memorial asking her for a sign that everything is going to be ok... it has freaked me out! surely a sign? xxx

Wow AQ defo sounds like a sign!xx



~Hope~ said:


> I figure whatever happens this month it will only be a good thing. If the witch stays away and we got lucky then it will be amazing, and if she shows her face then it means we're one step closer to another cycle. So it's win win ;)
> 
> https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/90846117452971701_IQ0CQgRJ_c.jpg

I like your thinking Hope! xxxx

Rosa-goodluck for scan!x

maddie -hope Dr continues to go as it should. xx

kelly-:hugs: x

AFM-2 more bcps left! start stimming on the 2nd! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Love the 'Hope' slogan! very true x

ST- Oooh not long now! x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Listen girls, things have got a lil bit stranger... i asked my mum for more signs that things would work for us and this morning i was in the bathroom again when i noticed on the floor right on the centre of the mat was the 'in loving memory of mum' bracelet that i wore for a few wks after my mum died and then lost. I had searched the flat out and never found it again and then today there it is clear as day!!?! Then the other day i said to my dad about the dolls my mum knitted for me years ago and my dad had the house apart and all had disappeared aside from the one i had in my mind that i always wanted to give my baby and its a knitted...Angel! it is in perfect condition and i am so over the moon to have it back. I cannot believe all these signs!! seriously these must be messages from my mum that all is going to be ok. It is very strange but a real comfort  xxx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ how strange but very lovely! Let's hope these are all good signs from your mum :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok,.

Hope, love the slogan, :hugs:

Maddie, hope dr is going well.

St, yay to starting stimms soon.

Tink, hope u can start soon

Aq, they sound really positive, everything crossed for u.

Princess, i had unusual pains, few days later than u tho coz mine was a 3 day tran but all sounds promising, everything crossed

Trask, hope ur well.

Tiff tons of :hugs:

hi to everyone else.

Afm midwife booking in went well, got my 12 week scan booked and was advised to take vit d, no one has mentioned that before the clinic just said folic acid so dh took me after work to get some with calcium in too. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still here, lurking. I'm excited for everyone but can't really get into the whole ttc and ivf thing till we're starting again. I know you'll all understand.


----------



## Tinks85

Maddie - Glad DR is going well so far :thumbup:

Hope - Thats a great atitude hun. Its a lovely thought that with each AF we are one cycle closer :hugs:

AQ - All these signs have to mean something. I am sure you mum is watching over :hugs:

ST - 1 more BCP :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Babies - Glad you MW appointment went well. Did she say why you have to take vit b?

Kelly - :hugs::hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

hello ladies
not got much goin on atm apart from bein ill grrr
hope u beautiful ladies are ok xx


----------



## Tinks85

Hope you feel better soon Smile. Have you got a cold? There are loads going around at the minute :hugs::hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

i work at a hospital and have got dirhea and vomiting
cos im on met i normally get the poops at times but when i was sick too i new it was somthing else

hey just incase u ladies are intrested tesco do a digi hpt now lol 2 pack for £7.50 lol x


----------



## Tinks85

Ooooh that sounds cheap. I wonder how sensitive they are?

Is it metformin Smile that you are on? I had that during my last cycle and it upset my tummy too. Nasty stuff :growlmad:


----------



## smiledreamer

Yuh iv been on it about 5 months now and it's fine most of the time 
Dunno how sensitive they are but there cheap xx


----------



## babies7777

They now recom you take vit D now during pregnancy, for bones and also coz we don't get much sun which would help, wish the clinic had told me as i would have started it earlier but least i know now. Hope ur ok. :flower:




Tinks85 said:


> Maddie - Glad DR is going well so far :thumbup:
> 
> Hope - Thats a great atitude hun. Its a lovely thought that with each AF we are one cycle closer :hugs:
> 
> AQ - All these signs have to mean something. I am sure you mum is watching over :hugs:
> 
> ST - 1 more BCP :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Babies - Glad you MW appointment went well. Did she say why you have to take vit b?
> 
> Kelly - :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Interesting, I will keep that in mind if I am lucky enough to get BFP :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Everything crossed for your cycle, there has been a big increase in people having rickets coz they havent been having enough, its def worth it for your bones an the baby. 




Tinks85 said:


> Interesting, I will keep that in mind if I am lucky enough to get BFP :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Is there vitamin d in the prenatal vits? I know the mw gave me some free NHS ones which had folic acid and something else in but I stuck to my normal Pre natal ones that I've been taking since we started ttcing. 

Been out looking at houses today with my parents, they've put an offer in on one fx they get it so they can move down here. It's an amazing house but it wasn't quite big enough for me and DH and our to be children. I did see a couple I liked though, need to take DH round them this weekend. And I finally went and got a couple of agents to value ours, they're coming around on thursday!


----------



## babies7777

I noticed that many of them when i was looking yesterday didnt have as much as they recom, i found one that did its specfically vit d, cal, mag an zinc an its chewable, i have always had a prob with swallowing tabs an now its even worse with the sickness, i even struggle with the tiny folic!! but do get them down as i know its so important, i almost choked when i was a kid an have struggled with tablets ever since. Give me syrup any day of the week. why they dont do a pre natal chewable vit here without vit a is beyond me. 


Yay for house hunting :happydance:




~Hope~ said:


> Is there vitamin d in the prenatal vits? I know the mw gave me some free NHS ones which had folic acid and something else in but I stuck to my normal Pre natal ones that I've been taking since we started ttcing.
> 
> Been out looking at houses today with my parents, they've put an offer in on one fx they get it so they can move down here. It's an amazing house but it wasn't quite big enough for me and DH and our to be children. I did see a couple I liked though, need to take DH round them this weekend. And I finally went and got a couple of agents to value ours, they're coming around on thursday!


----------



## rosababy

~Hope~ said:


> Is there vitamin d in the prenatal vits? I know the mw gave me some free NHS ones which had folic acid and something else in but I stuck to my normal Pre natal ones that I've been taking since we started ttcing.
> 
> Been out looking at houses today with my parents, they've put an offer in on one fx they get it so they can move down here. It's an amazing house but it wasn't quite big enough for me and DH and our to be children. I did see a couple I liked though, need to take DH round them this weekend. And I finally went and got a couple of agents to value ours, they're coming around on thursday!

Yay for house hunting!! So are they moving or are you? Both?

Re: vit D, my doc put me on it back in May, and I've been on it ever since. Said get some sunshine. I'm like dude, I'm pale and don't want to look like a purse when I'm 50! No thanks, I'll take the vitamin. I've heard it helps with implantation as well. :shrug:

Had a spotting scare today...turns out it was just my painful bowel movements, but it was more than usual. This hard stool crap (yes, pun intended) is really annoying. But I can drink water again, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Traskey

Love the positive quotes Hope, they are great.

Sorry i've been MIA. AQ, I love all the "signs", how lovely. ST, not long now for you. Tinks, hope the witch is here soon. Smile, hope you feel better soon. Babies, glad your appointment went well. Rosa, hope your scan went well.

AFM, trigger shot in 4 mins :wohoo:


----------



## princess_1991

Trask yay for trigger :happydance: your stimming went quick! :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Yay for trigger shot Traskey, everything crossed for u.
Princess hope you are doing ok, 
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ~Hope~

T :wohoo: for trigger, does that mean EC is tomorrow? You sure were up late trigger!

We're all house hunting, my parents are moving to the local area to live near us. We're also looking to move to a more family friendly house. We've just spent the day clearing out crap ready for the agent to come and value tomorrow. 

Afm the :witch: rode in today. I'm actually happy about it because I think it's good for my lining to have a clear out following the infection. My friend told me yesterday that she had her fu appt after her miscariage on cd20 of her first real cycle and started on cd 19 of the next cycle. Our appt is actually earlier in this cycle so technically we could start in 19 days! The sensible part of me says we should wait until march though to give us time to do more packing and house hunting since I was good for nothing during cycle and early pregnancy last time!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!

Hi trask! I actually think the opposite of princess, it seems like you have been stimming ages! good luck for ec, ooh wonder how many eggies there will be! xxx

Babies-I actually read somewhere about vit d being good for implantation so I have already been taking it for about 5 months! I take 10iu and its sold on its own in holland and barrett.x

princess-how is 2ww!

Aq-any more signs? loving the signs!xx

Hope-yay for getting going with a possibly house move! Hope you get to start this cycle if you decide thats what you want, but as you said, with all your moving plans, March might be better. xxx

Rosa-glad you can drink now, a preggo lady needs to be hydrated!xxxx

Hi to rest of our lovely gang! AFM-I took last bcp today! last time it took AF 5 days to arrive....I hate waiting for it! x


----------



## smiledreamer

well ladies i feel shit today
i emailed my ivf clinic to check if i cpuld strt dr before im 23 and they said they wnt accept me for any kind of treatment bfore im 23! great !!


----------



## schoolteacher

How old are you? why have they not told you that before? :growlmad:Seems odd, had they actually accepted you, or is it just where you were hoping to go? is it nhs or? sorry you sad hun! :hugs::hugs:x


----------



## smiledreamer

well long story short
iv got pcos hubby 1%mrph
nothing more they can do apart from ivf if i lost the weight
lost over 2 stone
bmi now 27.8
went last week fs said he would refer me,, and to go bak in march to sign consents
april for needle teach then we can strt dwnregging in may or june,, i told him were on hol in may so he sed june it is, but cos im not 23 he cnt stimmulate me til im 23 so dwn reg then wen im 23 strt stims which will be about right
i emailed my ivf clinic and they said they wnt accept my referal til in 23

im doing satalite ivf,, so its all done at my local hosp up to ec,, then hubby takes eggs and does his thing, then we go bak in 3 or 5 days for ec
xx


----------



## Traskey

Smile , that sucks that they are making you wait. I know some clinics make you wait until 30 if it's NHS IVF. I don't think it matters if you are private though. Seems unfair. 

ST, let's hope that :witch: gets here soon for you.

:hugs: for everyone, quickie from me as i'm trying to write a test at the same time.
Egg collection for me tomorrow :dance:


----------



## smiledreamer

Well til I'm told differently I'm stil goin to say dr in June
It just sounds better lol xx


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Glad your scare amounted to nothing worrying x

Princess- How is the 2ww going for you? any good feelings? x

Traskey- Yaaay for EC tomorrow! lots of luck for healthy eggs an lil embies x

Tinks- Hope your doing ok x

ST- Not long till you start the rollercoaster again huh?  x

Lou- Any sign of starting again? x

Hi to Hope, Babies, and all the gang x

AFM- Called clinic today and all i need to do is call them on day 1 of next af which is around 1st feb an then they order my meds etc an i then call them on day 1 of next cycle which should be around 1st march an we get meds delivered and start the short protocol which usually takes around 10-12 days in total! soooo much better than long protocol! lol. Well if we get any eggs it is xxx


----------



## Traskey

That sounds good news AQ.

We got 12 eggies today :dance: Fertilisation report tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news, tons of luck for tomorrow. :flower:



Traskey said:


> That sounds good news AQ.
> 
> We got 12 eggies today :dance: Fertilisation report tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

We Just Got a :bfp:!!!

pop over to my journal to have a gander at our very faint but well wished for two little lines!


i just cant believe it!! im in shock! 

thankyou so much to all you ladies for being here for me :hug:
definately couldnt do it with out you!!


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey- Yaaay for 12 eggies! great news and GL for report tomorrow. You wont sleep tonight as sooo nerve racking! x

Princess- OMG hun that is a early BFP! CONGRATS and i hope line gets stronger for OTD. x


----------



## ~Hope~

Omg omg omg early :bfp: that might mean twins!!!! :dance:


----------



## Traskey

Sorry for the short post earlier, i was kinda out of it.

Princess, I nagged you in your journal after yesterday about whether you were poas again. Will come and see the pics :D


----------



## princess_1991

:hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Princess fab news!! Well ladies,good luck. I'll be away now as going abroad for a week with hubby. Will check in if can, if not when get back. On plane now. Take care xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie have a fabulous holiday. Fx this is the last one that you and DH get to have as a couple!

:wave:


----------



## Traskey

Enjoy your holiday Maddie.

Princess, are you still on cloud 9 today?

Hope, how are things with you?

AFM, 10 were injected and 9 fertilised so transfer Sunday or Tuesday :dance:


----------



## princess_1991

Enjoy your holiday maddie, have fun!!

Trask that's amazing fert report :happydance:

Yes very much still on cloud9, having to talk myself out of thinking it was just a dream or a fluke and that tonight's is gunna be bfn :dohh:

Hope how are you Hun? 

Hope everyone is ok! :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

T that's a great report :thumbup:

Kirsten :dance:

I'm doing ok, just waiting for the :witch: to leave as she's been pretty wicked this month!

In other news I had a fight with a tape measure yesterday and have a nice gash in my finger, it didn't stop bleeding for ages but I took the plaster off to get some air to it today - which is very sensible until I decided to eat some salty crisps. OUCH!!


----------



## princess_1991

oo hope thats just made me cringe :haha:
just the thought of it makes my belly flip!

ive tested again tonight, its darker :happydance:

pic is in my journal if anyone fancies having a nosey at it :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

hope you're all ok.

Hope, ouch getting salt into cuts hurts sooo bad, hope it heals fast.

Maddie, have a great holiday

Princess yay for second test :happydance: funny i had to look through your journal 3 times to find the pic, im :sleep:

Trask, great report, :happydance: tons of luck for et.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, had scan today, my little pea has grown so much, saw it move too which was so precious. Will post pic in my journal tomorrow.

:hugs: to all.


----------



## princess_1991

:yipee: Isabella, so glad your little beanie is active and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Hope, that sounds ouchy!

Babies, so pleased that your scan went well today.

Princess, i'm coming to check out your pics :D


----------



## Tinks85

Loads have happened here since I was last on.

Congrats again Princess :happydance:

Traskey - 9 embies is great, GL for the next report.

AQ - Short protocol is really quick, its all systems go straight away really. GL hun :hugs:

Princess - Ouch, how is the finger today?

Babies - Yey for your scan, I will nip over to your journel and look at the piccy :thumbup:

Maddie - Have a lovely holiday :kiss:

Hi - ST, Rosa, Kelly and everyone else. So sorry if I have missed anyone :hugs:

AFM - I am just waiting for the clinic to call to confirm if they can fit us in for needle teach this cycle. Called yesterday morning when AF arrived and there call back time is 72 hours!!! I want to know NOW!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella so glad your scan went well and baby is growing nicely. 

Tinks do you really need to do another needle teach? Can they not just give you the drugs? We weren't even shown how to work the needles last time :lol:

DH and I discussed the how's and when's last night and reached a "let's just roll with it" decision. So if they say we would forfeit our funding then we go FET, but if they say it makes no difference we go fresh. If they say we can start on cd19 this cycle then we go for it, and if they say not enough time we do it next cycle instead. Now we know the answers to all the scenarios I feel much happier and looking forward to the 7th so we know which of the paths we'll be taking :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Ps Tinks it's my finger, and it's still sore but I just remembered to eat my crisps with the other hand :lol:


----------



## smiledreamer

hope i think having a plan makes things soooo much easier
i mean i no that wotever happens we wil be doing ivf in the summer,, best case senario dr in june,, worst case dr august time so stil not too bad xx
i keep reminding myself how luck i am to be getting nhs ivf x


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - I know, Its not like I will have forgotten how to inject myself in 5 months. Last time they only showed us the drugs, we did not practise injecting or anything and did the first one at home on our own. I will be DR this time so will be injecting Bruserilin, this will be new but I believe you mix it just like cetrotide. I am sure I would be fine.

Smile - I really hope you can start sooner rather than later :thumbup:

AFM - The clinic has called and we are booked in for needle teach on the 20th Feb. I will start DR and do the first injection of bruserilin there and then with the nurses. I find it odd that the first time I injected myself last time I did it at home as I was doing short protocol but this time when its our 2nd cycle I will do the first one with the nurse as we are DR :shrug::shrug: Will do as I am told though :haha:


----------



## smiledreamer

yay tinks fab news

im getting really impatient today,, i just feel like everyone else around me is starting apart from me
i feel like ivf isnt gunna work bfore weve even started
and im struggling with the idea of waiting all this time for ivf, and for it to fail and have to wait another 6 months
geeez x


----------



## Tinks85

Smile - it is hard, there is no 2 ways about it. The waiting around is the hardest bit, apart from BFN (which hopefully you will not have to deal with). We had a lot of delays also but for different reasons than you. From being told the referal was being sent to the clinic to starting treatment took 10 - 11 months and it was very frustrating :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You will have bad and good days and its all very consuming but stay strong hun, there is no reason why it wont work first time :kiss:


----------



## smiledreamer

i think im just having a down day
my sis in law is making things hard atm
she has told me shes gunn ttc her second bby in may
im gutted!!
she has a 8 month old who she rubs in my face at every opportunity
i just feel so bad i cnt give my husband a child!

if i new where i was going with the ivf it would make it soo much easier x


----------



## Traskey

The wait for IVF sucks Smile, we've all had to wait for years to even get to that stage and then you wait for the clinic. Then you wait to start. I'm afraid it's all waiting and that never gets any easier.

Tinks, so pleased you have a start date! that's fab news :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still here lurking. In limbo, waiting to start again. 

I've read back a bit lots of things happening which is great. I still haven't found my happiness, I don't think it's going to be back till I'm pregnant again or at least down regging for FET. Hannah's ashes were suppose to be with us by now but due to mailing regulations we won't get them till this coming week. I'm just eager for her to be home with me.


----------



## Traskey

Aww Tiff, i'm not suprised you want her home with you. I hope that you can get things sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff, hope Hannah's ashes arrive soon. :hugs:

Smile welcome to the waiting game. I'm afraid the world of IVF is all about patience, but we have all had days when we just wish it would hurry up and happen already. Ignore your SIL and concentrate on having some fun, because next year fx you'll have a little one to look after and you'll wonder what you used to do with all your free time!

Tink how funny that they'll actually teach you this time but not last. We just got showed the drugs but not how to actually inject them, there was a crazy DVD that came in our drug stash! Brilliant that you now have a date and a ticker :thumbup:

Hi T not long now until you'll be PUPO!

:flower: hope all my lovely ladies are having a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Traskey

Just a quickie from me as I have a load of work to do.

We still have 8 embies going strong so we are going to blast on Tuesday at 1pm. 

:hug: for everyone!


----------



## princess_1991

Tiff - big :hugs: Hun, hope Hannahs ashes get there soon!

Trask - yay for transfer, you'll soon be PUPO :happydance: 

Tinks: glad you've got needle tech etc, not long till you start injecting!

:hi: to everyone else, hope your well :hugs:

Afm - nothing to report, just basking in my happy mood :thumbup:
Still can't believe it tho, going shopping today, gunna have a quick look round the baby section, it'll be nice to not look longingly but to look realistically :cloud9:


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Thinking of you and hope Hannah's ashes come soon. Are you sure you are ready to start again so soon? i would have to give myself a break after going through that but u know whats best x

Rosa- How are u feeling? x

ST- Not long now! how u feelin about it? x

Kirsten- Aww enjoy every moment. Its a lovely feeling. Take it easy x

Trask- FAB news about report! GL for transfer tomorrow x

Isabella- Glad all going well with u x

Hi to Smile, Tinks, Lou an the gang x

AFM- Clinic called before and we start the short protocol next cycle! around end of Feb if af shows on time! im soooo happy and feeling so positive to how i felt a few wks ago. They will be giving me max dose of stimms and scanning me around 5 times so getting best chance this time. PMA all the way for me! think this is our miracle on its way at last girls! got a good feeling xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ that's brilliant news. 

T good luck for tomorrow, just think you'll be eating dinner tomorrow while PUPO with twins!


----------



## princess_1991

I think i need eyes girls

just posted another test in my journal and i am pretty sure its still a bfp but its on a cb and because theyre blue lines its not too clear :shrug:

EDIT: Its cool im a bit more at ease, no need for eyes now :haha:

aq yay for starting next cycle :happydance:

hope your ok hope :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

AQ: A few months time won't be to soon. I'm thinking FET would be march or april depending on how my cycles go. Ideally end of feb would be nice but I'm not holding my breath for that date. I feel like I won't be able to move on properly until I am pregnant again and have that to look forward to. Hannah's due date is going to be impossible for me if I'm not pregnant by then. Getting pregnant right now would be to soon though I often tell myself I'd do anything to just be pregnant again.


----------



## rosababy

Hi ladies! :hi:

Traskey, good luck tomorrow! Can't wait for you to be PUPO!! :dance:

Princess, that was a positive, just a crappy test. You're pregnant! It'll take some time to sink in, but it will. 

AQ, so good to hear you in a good mood!! :hugs: PMA PMA!!!! :dance:

Tiffany, I'm glad you're looking forward to your FET. I can understand not being happy until you're pregnant again...I think that's how I would feel too. Hopefully that'll be really soon. :hugs:

Afm, had my 8 week scan today. One more appointment with my RE...I asked him to deliver my baby, and they all laughed. I wasn't kidding, but oh well. :haha: Shots every other night, so that's exciting!


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa I am so glad to hear your 8 week scan went well. 

Kirsten STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS! Seriously honey, you'll just do your head in!

Tiff I know exactly what you mean, I'm dreading our due date and it will be a little easier to bear if I have a little brother or sister growing safely in my tummy. I need to focus on the future. 

T congrats on being PUPO :wohoo:

Afm doing ok and this time next week fx we'll have our plan!


----------



## Traskey

Oh yay Hope, some dates will be good!
Likewise for AQ, starting soon :dance:
Princess, don't worry you are still PUPO
Tiff, i'd want to get back into it too. 
Rosa, yay for only have to shoot up every other day (that sounds so weird). 

Tinks, ST, Babies, Maddie, how are you all?


----------



## africaqueen

Traskey- Congrats on being pupo! x

Tiff- I didnt mean any offence i just personally would not want to rush into another cycle if i had been through the heartache you have and if i had a young baby as i would find it too sad and stressful but good on you for going again x

Kirsten- Stay away from the pee sticks till OTD now. lol. What will be will be an no reason why it wont all work out for you. You are young and healthy so lots of pma x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Cant believe that from tomorrow i am able to say ' we are starting ivf this mth' haha. Seems like ages ago we had our last cycle but only a few mths ago. Be glad to be on roller coaster again with added pma now  xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Trask, yay for being pupo!!!!! :happydance:

Princess, those lines are perfect, excited for ur otd digital.

Hope, looking forward to your plan being sorted an starting :flower:

Tiff, thinking of u :hugs:

Africa, yay for starting!!! everything crossed.

Maddie, hope you're enjoying your hols,

Rosa, great scan pic!! :flower:

Tink, hope you're well.

Hi to everyone else.

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Isabella  loving that you are over 10wks already! seems like only yesterday u were waiting to start! wow xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

does anyone no anything about fsh levels and amh
i had my results today and im worried?
x


----------



## africaqueen

fsh should be under 8 i think but i can vary month to month so try not worry too much bout that one. AMH shows ovarian reserve but different clinics use different scales. Anything under 3.7 with our clinic is classed as 'undetected/infertile' level and my level was 2.5 :( xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

my fsh is 4.2 and amh 2 x


----------



## africaqueen

I think FSH seems fine but AMH could be low depending on what scale your clinic uses? u would have to find out. On the scale our clinic uses my AMH of 2.5 is really poor but in different clinics it may mean something different xxx


----------



## Kelly9

AQ I didn't take any offence to your question so no worries. I'm the kind of person that needs to jump back into things as soon as I can. When we put our kitty down I didn't want another one for a while but then we fell in love with our current cat and adopted him 4 days later. It helped me get over the loss of our old cat cause I was able to focus on the new. I just want to be pregnant again so I can look forward to all the new milestones I'll have and not fret over the ones I never got with Hannah. I will still never forget her, I still count the weeks of pregnancy that I would have been, if she were still alive I'd be 20+4 today. I want something positive to look forward to, hopefully I'll be lucky and blessed enough to have a little girl this time around to.

We received Hannah's ashes today too.


----------



## smiledreamer

Ohh sorry amh was 22 and fsh 4.2 sorry xx


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- I can understand that as i was keen to fall pregnant again after we had 1st ectopic but had to wait 3mths an then the unthinkable happened again so now i am beyond desperate to be pregnant as i sooo need to know what it feels like to get past 7wks :( i am glad Hannah's ashes have arrived but very sorry you lost her. Have you any ideas of what you will do with her ashes? we scattered my mums ashes on a lovely beach were we used to have family holidays and day trips so fond memories there x

Smile- I thought 2 would be a bit low for a woman of your age. If your clinic uses the same scale as ours then 22 is classed as low fertility but is well above undetectable/infertile level so dont panic x

OMG girls i can now say that we start IVF again this mth! hehe xxx


----------



## Kelly9

We're going to keep her ashes. We're no where near any family or where we grew up so spreading her ashes would be in vain as once we get reposted we wouldn't be able to visit them. It feels right to keep her with us where ever we go and when we're older or settled for good then maybe we can revisit the idea of spreading them somewhere.


----------



## africaqueen

Whatever you feel is best hun. We liked the idea that my mum was 'free'spirit and body. Everyone feels differently about it and obviously with my mum i had 30yrs of memories so it was a much easier decision for us. Big hugs to you xxx

Well girls a rant is on its way... one of our 'so called friends' told me yesterday that her period was 2 days late an she had been feeling washed out (she already has 3 kids) an then today she text to tell me she was pregnant as she did a test(which is fine and obviously she would tell me she was preg as we spend a lot of time together thru our hubbys being good friends) BUT what is not fine are the following texts! she text 'omg need to get head into pregnancy mode again, soooo happy' and then that 'this mth has started off wondefully for her... etc etc. I am so pissed off and was crying reading them as she knows our problems fully well and she really is rubbing my face in this pregnancy. I have already had to endure her last pregnancy with her son who is now almost 2. We were preg at the same time an i of course lost my baby and tube but she sailed thru her pregnancy an has a gorgeous baby son from it an now another pregnancy to rub my face in for the next 9mths!! i dont know how i will cope with it IF our next cycle doesnt work i honestly dont. I am feeling very optimistic of getting a BFP but more scared now incase i dont as she will love the fact shes preg and im not as she has a sense of purpose then. She has always been jealous of my marriage as her dh treats her like crap most of the time and she covers all bills etc etc an my dh is obviously completely different and she resents it. I think she has over stepped the mark today tho :( xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

im googling like mad about amh levels
aim sooo worried x


----------



## princess_1991

Tiffany, you need to do what's best for your family and if that means having Hannah with you then thats a lovely idea :hugs:

AQ what a horrible friend, you won't have to endure 9 months if her pregnancy because this cycle will work for you and come this time in march you can laugh at how pathetic she is :hugs:

Smile don't worry about your amh, mine was 13.2 and I got 16 eggs and they told me the higher the better, chill!! :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

aww thanks i do feel better now

wot was ur fsh levels princess x


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Princess. I pray your right. It just really upset me. I burst out crying in the parking lot when i read the text :-(How are u doing? x

Smile- As i said it depends on which scale your clinic uses so dont panic x

Just watching one born every minute an praying its me that will be giving birth soon. lol.


----------



## smiledreamer

i cnt bring myself to watch obem at the mo
im too sensive to the whole baby issues
i struggle to work on the gynae ward at work atm x


----------



## africaqueen

Well after ttc for sooo long and all i have been thru so far i am a bit hardened to it all and i like watching one born to give hope for the future  xxx


----------



## Kelly9

AQ just curious but if your AMH levels said you were undetectable for fertility then how did you manage to conceive two on your own? Surely that would indicate that you were fertile and could produce eggs? Your friend is being terrible and I would put her in her place asap. Being fresh off a loss if anyone tried that with me I wouldn't hesitate to speak up unless I genuinely felt they didn't realize the effect it was having on me and even then I would just be kinder and more patient when I told them how it made me feel.


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- I thought the same myself tbh... i managed to get preg twice with no medical help an we may of only got 2 eggs on last IVF cycle but we produced a perfect embie so surely i cant be 'dried up' just yet! thats my thinking anyway. This AMH test is only 70% accurate so im hoping they have got it wrong. Also i was so deep in grief over my mum when we started our last cycle that i think that kind of stress an sadness could of affected things even tho Dr says this cant happen.. As for the 'friend' since i sent a sharp reply last night i think she has got the message. She knows full well how i feel anyway so she is just being a cow. x

Hi to everyone else x

Got call from drugs company today an they are getting delivered next thur! cant wait to see what i have this time around. Nurse is calling me on 20th to go through it over the phone as not that long since we had our last cycle so dont need a needle teach again xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ, i'm sorry that your friend was so insenstive. There really is no excuse for that when she knows what you have been through! Hopefully the curt text has made her realise what she's done. 

Tiff, i'm so pleased you have Hannah's ashes home and with you :hugs:

Smile, i wouldn't worry too much about your amh levels :hugs:

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## africaqueen

Trask- You are right no excuse. Had no more preg related texts since my nasty one ;-) How is the 2ww going for you? xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hello my lovely ladies! I'm back in the land of the cyber living :happydance: 

Feel like I've missed out on so much and looking forward to catching up with you all :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

africaqueen said:


> Trask- You are right no excuse. Had no more preg related texts since my nasty one ;-) How is the 2ww going for you? xxx

It's tough, i'm at the convinced it hasn't worked stage, 4dp5dt :wacko:


----------



## Traskey

Doodar said:


> Hello my lovely ladies! I'm back in the land of the cyber living :happydance:
> 
> Feel like I've missed out on so much and looking forward to catching up with you all :hugs:

Welcome back Doodar, we missed you!


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Doodar, lovely to see your typeface again!

T don't be disheartened, is today equivalent to the day that our poas friend Kirsten got her BFP?


----------



## Traskey

I'm not sure if she tested day 9 or 10 to start with :shrug:

I'm not feeling negative, just err, reserved maybe.


----------



## Tinks85

Hi all, just nipping on quickly so sorry for lack of personals.

Doodar its great to see (or read) you back with us and 20 weeks, wow :happydance:

Traskey, your reservations are understandable :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :kiss:


----------



## smiledreamer

Iv got hubby's uncle round for tea tonight and we are all praying for snow hehe x


----------



## princess_1991

T I first tested at 3 days past and it was full on negative, then at 4 days past we didn't think there was anything there although it was only after it dried it looke like something but may have been an evap, 5dp was faint then 6dp it was definate, are you testing with fmu?
Don't worry tho, I've seen people get a negative hpt the day before beta then get a positive beta

Hope everyone's ok :hugs:

D glad your back hun :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Princess, I couldn't remember when it was that you were more sure it really was there! :hugs:

I will use FMU but still no idea when that will be. Not this weekend though, it's too early. 

Tinks, lovely to see you :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- Nice to see u in here and 20wks! wow x

Trask- Its natural to feel how you do. Its how we protect ourselves from heartache. Its not a sign things have not worked to feel as you do as almost every woman who has a baby thru IVF that i know felt the same ;-) hang in there. I know its awful waiting x

Hi to everyone else x

Nothing to report here really. Work was mega crap today and in all day tomorrow too so feeling pretty down but hey ho soon have our meds for next cycle 

xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

Trask, everything crossed for test date :flower:

Africa, hope work went fast for u,

Tink, nice to see u back :flower:

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, i have a uti at the mo which is painful, but on antibios now so hopefully better soon. We went to cadbury world yesterday, never been before it was heaven!!! the weather tho was terrible. When we left home it was just a bit of rain an sleet but on the way back there was a big snow fall an the roads were awful. Didnt look like they had gritted the motorway at all. Passed loads of cars an lorries that hadnt been able to carry on, took 5 hours but dh got us home safe :thumbup: was scared we would have to abandon the car at one point. Crazy tho when we got home there was nothing, no snow at all jus tiny bit of frost. Weather is crazy!!!

Enjoy ur sundays :flower:


----------



## smiledreamer

wow babies... glad ur dh got u home safe and sound
aq dnt work too hard hun 
traskey sooon be testing time hey

afm just took my lovely pooch out for a walk in the snow!
he loved it xx


----------



## Traskey

Oh that's scary Babies, glad you got home safely in the end. 

Smile, I took my pups out too this morning!


----------



## smiledreamer

My poochy lOved the snow even tho it was up to his belly in places hehe x


----------



## Tinks85

We haven't had any snow :nope: Although after reading about your story Babies I may be glad about that :thumbup:

Taskey - I would hold out as much as possible :thumbup:

Not long until your appointment now Hope :happydance::happydance:

AQ - How exciting about your drugs coming x

Hi Princess and Smile hope you are both ok.

Hugs to everyone else :kiss:

I will try to keep up with everyone but having a few problems, not TTC related, at the minute so finding I dont have as much time to be online. I will try though :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

We had a little bit of snow yesterday but thank goodness it melted, I hate snow!

Isabella hope your UTI clears up soon, they are so painful. Cadbury world is quite cool, I used to live about 10 minutes away from there but only ever went once. 

Hope all my girls are doing ok. Can't believe we have our fu appt on Tuesday I can't wait to see what our plan will be.


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.
Glad we are all doing ok. No snow for us here. Just a little sleet and lots of frost and ice. It was much more mild today. Work was easy today too. In tomorrow then day off thank god! going to be relaxing all day long on tuesday  

xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone, sorry not been around recently but I have been reading. Finally started stimms, yay! started on friday in the end coz af was late arriving. Day 3 of stimms today and started on cd3. Jabs going fine, back on tues for a scan. Scan on cd2 showed 24 follies already! 
Had a rough week at work, leading up to starting stimms I was very anxious and teary. Then my sis rang me crying. She had broken up with her good for nothing boyfriend, and now she is all alone in a city no where near us....her crying makes me cry. Then when she was out, the b*****d went in and stole her tv that she had paid for! I was furious! no one hurts my sister! :cry: xxxxxxx



babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Afm, i have a uti at the mo which is painful, but on antibios now so hopefully better soon. We went to cadbury world yesterday, never been before it was heaven!!! the weather tho was terrible. When we left home it was just a bit of rain an sleet but on the way back there was a big snow fall an the roads were awful. Didnt look like they had gritted the motorway at all. Passed loads of cars an lorries that hadnt been able to carry on, took 5 hours but dh got us home safe :thumbup: was scared we would have to abandon the car at one point. Crazy tho when we got home there was nothing, no snow at all jus tiny bit of frost. Weather is crazy!!!
> 
> Enjoy ur sundays :flower:

Oh babies sorry to hear about your uit, they are soo painful and rubbish! I never had one til last year, and then I had a whole spate of them close together! god there awful. Thankgoodness I haven't had any since then. Went to cadbury world when I was a kid, but nor since! yum! x boo to rubbish journey though!x



smiledreamer said:


> afm just took my lovely pooch out for a walk in the snow!
> he loved it xx

Sounds lovely, we had a lot of snow here, got a full on snow drift in the garden where the wind had blown it funny. Walk sounds lovely, I have been stuck inside all day doing school work, whilst watching people walk by out the window! :cry:



Tinks85 said:


> Taskey - I would hold out as much as possible :thumbup:
> 
> I will try to keep up with everyone but having a few problems, not TTC related, at the minute so finding I dont have as much time to be online. I will try though :hugs:

Totally agree with your tip to Traskey! 
Oh hope everythings ok tinks, or will be ok. xxx



~Hope~ said:


> Hope all my girls are doing ok. Can't believe we have our fu appt on Tuesday I can't wait to see what our plan will be.

 Best of luck for tuesday and finsing out your plan! your have been very patient. xxx



africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls.
> Glad we are all doing ok. No snow for us here. Just a little sleet and lots of frost and ice. It was much more mild today. Work was easy today too. In tomorrow then day off thank god! going to be relaxing all day long on tuesday
> 
> xxx

Wahoo for relaxing day! I love them! can't wait til half term the week after next, gonna have loads of relaxing days! xx

Trask-how is 2ww?x

Princess-first egg share success I have seen on here! congrats.x

Hi to everyone else! how r we all? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks st, I was wondering where you have been hiding!
:yipee: for stims!
I know your gunna be the second egg share success then! 
:hug:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks for thinking of me princess! hopefully I will be, yes!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Evening girlies!

ST nice to hear from you hun and so exciting, excellent news that your stimming again :happydance:

AQ woohoo for drugs it's getting exciting in here again :happydance:

Hope good luck with your apt sweetie, have everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Trask hope your fairing up well during the dreaded 2ww :kiss:

Tinks not long to go now hunny :happydance:

Isabella boo to uti, hate them. I had one a few weeks back. Took an age to go, after 4 wee pots to docs and 2 lots of antibiotics the bugger finally went. :hugs:

Smile aw what pooch have you got? I've got one that hates the snow and can't wait to get back indoors and one that loves to eat it and would stay out in it all day if I let him lol

Kirsten how you doing lovely?

Love and hugs to anyone I've missed :hugs:

AFM not much to report, had anomaly scan last week and everything fine! such a relief after everything we been through. Hubby was talking to someone who went through ivf and there downs risk came back at 1 in 4 with low papp-a and I've been talking to lady who also had ivf and her risk came back high with low papp-a also. Surely this can't be coincidence! I wish I could win the lottery so I could fund the research into it. It's not right people have to suffer and worry when they have already had to suffer and worry through the ivf in the first place. Anyway ladies what I'm saying is if your downs risk comes back high don't panic! it seems quite common in ivf ladies and after a clear amnio and anomaly scan the result is currently kicking away at my cervix :thumbup:

Must get to bed, work tomorrow. Night girls :sleep:


----------



## Caseys

Doodar said:


> AFM not much to report, had anomaly scan last week and everything fine! such a relief after everything we been through. Hubby was talking to someone who went through ivf and there downs risk came back at 1 in 4 with low papp-a and I've been talking to lady who also had ivf and her risk came back high with low papp-a also. Surely this can't be coincidence! I wish I could win the lottery so I could fund the research into it. It's not right people have to suffer and worry when they have already had to suffer and worry through the ivf in the first place. Anyway ladies what I'm saying is if your downs risk comes back high don't panic! it seems quite common in ivf ladies and after a clear amnio and anomaly scan the result is currently kicking away at my cervix :thumbup:

My 1-5 chance of Down's baby is about to pop out any moment, so I agree. I'm glad you reinforced this, it's so not fair to put us through all of this!

Good luck everyone!

Love, your mostly quiet thread stalker.


----------



## princess_1991

Doodar I'm great thankyou, living in a very happy bubble for the time being :thumbup:
I think because of my age that normally my downs risk would be low but if ivf does increase the risk I wonder if that's the same for everyone or just ladies over a certain age :shrug:
So sweet that zippys kicking you inside out ;)

Caseys I didn't know you were pregnant, congrats Hun :hugs:

Hope everything's ok with everyone! :hugs:

Afm I'm off to the doctors tomorrow to see if they will give me a prescription of cyclogest other wise the clinic charge for it, clinic said it'd be worth a shot :thumbup:
Still cramping a bit but did a digi today and im 2-3 so still feeling very blessed :cloud9:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten yay for sticky beans!

Doodar so glad your scans were clear. Wonder if the IVF skews the results. If I won the lottery I would fund so much research. I was reading about the embryo screening that many clinics do in the states so they can ensure the embryos they put back have no chromosome errors which can result in failed implantation or miscarriage. The uk government only allow it if you have a genetic disease as they say the results for any other kind of use haven't been evidenced enough. Personally I think they won't fund because you also know the sex of the embryo straight away and it could lead to gender selection. I'd feel so much happier putting back an embryo with the right number of chromosomes as we're pretty sure that's why we lost ours. 

St yay for stimming! You have twice as many follies at the start of your treatment than I had at the end of stimming!

:wave: to all my other lovely ladies. 

Clinic tomorrow, highly doubtful we'll start this weekend because I forgot you have to have a nurses appt after your consult. I forget because we see a nurse rather than a consultant so she does both appointments wearing different hats so to speak! Fx they can fit us in next cycle if this one can't happen.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Everyone, 

Not posted here for a long time, so firstly congratulations to the BFPS!! 

I was just looking to see if anyone had stimmed with Gonal F on a dose of 75 iu? I have severe PCOS but it seems very low, if you did, how long was you required to stim for? today will be day 4 for me so far. xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all ok.

St, yay for 24 :happydance: hope your sister is ok.

Doodar, did u get abdo/pelvic pain with your uti?

hi to everyone else.

Afm, sooooooooo annoyed, went back to the docs this morning as having lots of abdo pains to be told the lab refused my urine sample as it had been 'contaminated' an no one thought to tell me. Only found out coz of the pain an going back. Did another sample an no blood in it this time but there were leukocytes so its been sent off again an they can hopefully tell me if i need a different antibiotic. Im thinking this one cant be working as the doctor claimed i didnt have leukocytes on fri just a lot of blood an to have them now when i have been on the antibiotics for 3 days does seem odd. To top it all off she said to me when talking about the blood that they found on fri, was i on my period!!!! hello im pregnant!!!! did u not even read my notes!!!! sorry for the rant, im just really annoyed coz this is getting worse not better and it scares me for the little peas safety. Just hope its not affecting the baby and the medicine works soon.


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - GL for you FU tomorrow, really hope you get a strat date. Do you know if you will have to DR for FET? Maybe we will cycle close together :thumbup:

AQ - Enjoy your day off tomorrow, you lucky thing being able to chill all day :winkwink:

ST - Sorry to hear about your sister, really sounds like she is better of without him. Will she be able to move back closer to you soon? On the up side though, yay for stating stimms :happydance::happydance: GL for your scan tomorrow :thumbup:

Doodar - Thanks for the heads up on the downs risk test, defo worth bearing it in mind. There really shoud be more info on it. The stress it must put couples through is awful, as you know first hand :hugs::hugs:

Princess - Yey for the digi :happydance::happydance: GL gettting your perscription :thumbup:

Kazzab - Sorry I cant help, I did stimms with Gonal F but on 150. I hope someone else can help :hugs: When is your first scan/bloods? They can always increase your dose if needs be or you can stimm for longer so try not to worry.

Babies - What a nightmare about your sample :growlmad: When will you fnd out if you are on the right antibiotics? And the Dr asked if you were on your period? :saywhat:

AFM - 2 weeks today until we start DR, eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## smiledreamer

hiya gorgus girlies

nothing new happening with me:(

st wot meds for stimms are u on xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella hope you're feeling better soon. Stupid doctor! 

Tinks you've put me to shame with your post remembering everyone. So I'll just say ditto ;)

If we go with FET then I will insist on a medicated cycle so we may well be cycle buddies, and if not then hopefully we'll be bump buddies!

Estate agent just called to say our house is finally on the market and we have our first viewing tomorrow! Fx we sell this place quickly so I can stop having to keep it tidy, it's so tiring :lol:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks tinks, I have blood test tomorrow and should find out tomorrow when my first scan is! Just worried I won't grow enough follies


----------



## Traskey

schoolteacher said:


> Thanks for thinking of me princess! hopefully I will be, yes!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ST, welcome back!! We missed you. So pleased that you have started stimming! It won't be long until egg collection.



Doodar said:


> Evening girlies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM not much to report, had anomaly scan last week and everything fine! such a relief after everything we been through. Hubby was talking to someone who went through ivf and there downs risk came back at 1 in 4 with low papp-a and I've been talking to lady who also had ivf and her risk came back high with low papp-a also. Surely this can't be coincidence! I wish I could win the lottery so I could fund the research into it. It's not right people have to suffer and worry when they have already had to suffer and worry through the ivf in the first place. Anyway ladies what I'm saying is if your downs risk comes back high don't panic! it seems quite common in ivf ladies and after a clear amnio and anomaly scan the result is currently kicking away at my cervix :thumbup:
> 
> Must get to bed, work tomorrow. Night girls :sleep:

Oh that's good news Doodar and thank you so much for sharing that info. That's good to know. Pleased you are being merrily kicked :haha:



Caseys said:


> My 1-5 chance of Down's baby is about to pop out any moment, so I agree. I'm glad you reinforced this, it's so not fair to put us through all of this!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Love, your mostly quiet thread stalker.

Nice to see you Caseys. Thanks for sharing your info too x Good luck and let us know when baby is born :D



princess_1991 said:


> Afm I'm off to the doctors tomorrow to see if they will give me a prescription of cyclogest other wise the clinic charge for it, clinic said it'd be worth a shot :thumbup:
> Still cramping a bit but did a digi today and im 2-3 so still feeling very blessed :cloud9:

Yay, hope that you get the cyclogest!



~Hope~ said:


> Kirsten yay for sticky beans!
> 
> Doodar so glad your scans were clear. Wonder if the IVF skews the results. If I won the lottery I would fund so much research. I was reading about the embryo screening that many clinics do in the states so they can ensure the embryos they put back have no chromosome errors which can result in failed implantation or miscarriage. The uk government only allow it if you have a genetic disease as they say the results for any other kind of use haven't been evidenced enough. Personally I think they won't fund because you also know the sex of the embryo straight away and it could lead to gender selection. I'd feel so much happier putting back an embryo with the right number of chromosomes as we're pretty sure that's why we lost ours.
> 
> 
> Clinic tomorrow, highly doubtful we'll start this weekend because I forgot you have to have a nurses appt after your consult. I forget because we see a nurse rather than a consultant so she does both appointments wearing different hats so to speak! Fx they can fit us in next cycle if this one can't happen.

Good luck with your appointment Hope. I hope that you get to start really soon. This cycle would be fab for you :dust:



kazzab25 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Not posted here for a long time, so firstly congratulations to the BFPS!!
> 
> I was just looking to see if anyone had stimmed with Gonal F on a dose of 75 iu? I have severe PCOS but it seems very low, if you did, how long was you required to stim for? today will be day 4 for me so far. xx

I'm afraid I haven't :hugs:



babies7777 said:


> Afm, sooooooooo annoyed, went back to the docs this morning as having lots of abdo pains to be told the lab refused my urine sample as it had been 'contaminated' an no one thought to tell me. Only found out coz of the pain an going back. Did another sample an no blood in it this time but there were leukocytes so its been sent off again an they can hopefully tell me if i need a different antibiotic. Im thinking this one cant be working as the doctor claimed i didnt have leukocytes on fri just a lot of blood an to have them now when i have been on the antibiotics for 3 days does seem odd. To top it all off she said to me when talking about the blood that they found on fri, was i on my period!!!! hello im pregnant!!!! did u not even read my notes!!!! sorry for the rant, im just really annoyed coz this is getting worse not better and it scares me for the little peas safety. Just hope its not affecting the baby and the medicine works soon.

Ouch, UTIs are the worst! I hope that they are able to get your results soon so you can feel better. :hugs:



Tinks85 said:


> AFM - 2 weeks today until we start DR, eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk

Oh yay, Tinks, I am so pleased you can get going again soon. Stay positive, FET have great success rates!

AQ, enjoy your day off, get lots of r and r!

Smile, how are you today?

Did I miss anyone? Hope not.


----------



## Tinks85

Haha, no Hope I dont remember. I have 2 tabs open so I can type on one and read everyones posts on the other. I cheat :haha: It takes time though :dohh:

I have heard medicated is better so do push for it. I have seen ladies get BFP on a un medicated cycle as well though :thumbup:

Kazzab - I know its hard. There is so much to worry about. If you need it they will just increase your dose :thumbup:

Hi Smiledreamer, hope you are well :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi Traskey - We posted at the same time :kiss:


----------



## Traskey

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know that we got our :bfp: today. We are very happy but cautious at the moment as not at OTD yet. 

Thank you all for your support along this journey, it really means a lot to me :hug: I shall still be here, cheering us all on :dance:


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats again Traskey :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Are we thinking 1 or 2?????


----------



## kazzab25

Congratulations!!! Fantastic news!!!


----------



## babies7777

I have to call them on wed and see if the lab results are back. I know its crazy!!! :grr: i know they dont have a lot of time to read patients notes but come on, i was only there on fri and i told the doctor then. Wouldnt mind but i could see her screen and saw the notes from the midwife on there from when i saw her last. I so want to move doctors they are awful!!




Tinks85 said:


> Hope - GL for you FU tomorrow, really hope you get a strat date. Do you know if you will have to DR for FET? Maybe we will cycle close together :thumbup:
> 
> AQ - Enjoy your day off tomorrow, you lucky thing being able to chill all day :winkwink:
> 
> ST - Sorry to hear about your sister, really sounds like she is better of without him. Will she be able to move back closer to you soon? On the up side though, yay for stating stimms :happydance::happydance: GL for your scan tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Doodar - Thanks for the heads up on the downs risk test, defo worth bearing it in mind. There really shoud be more info on it. The stress it must put couples through is awful, as you know first hand :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Princess - Yey for the digi :happydance::happydance: GL gettting your perscription :thumbup:
> 
> Kazzab - Sorry I cant help, I did stimms with Gonal F but on 150. I hope someone else can help :hugs: When is your first scan/bloods? They can always increase your dose if needs be or you can stimm for longer so try not to worry.
> 
> Babies - What a nightmare about your sample :growlmad: When will you fnd out if you are on the right antibiotics? And the Dr asked if you were on your period? :saywhat:
> 
> AFM - 2 weeks today until we start DR, eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## babies7777

Yay huge congrats!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:




Traskey said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know that we got our :bfp: today. We are very happy but cautious at the moment as not at OTD yet.
> 
> Thank you all for your support along this journey, it really means a lot to me :hug: I shall still be here, cheering us all on :dance:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Ladies, 

I have missed you all. I did have a quick browse whilst away but could only get wifi in reception and it wasnt the greatest. Had an amazing week away. It was bit of a shock to the system to go from 34 degrees to -4. Felt very relaxed whilst there. 

Well Traskey huge Congratulations, sooo happy for you:thumbup::thumbup::happydance:

AQ glad your feeling much more positive and good luck for next cycle:hugs:

Hope how are you? Good luck with view tomorrow and appointment. Like you i would push for whatever feels right at the time.:hugs:

Doodar so glad to see you back on here. 20 WEEKS ALREADY....wow. How quick has that gone??. Glad anomaly uss went well:thumbup:

Tinks how are things? Not long till DR

st so happy for you that you've started stimming. You'll be pupo before you know it:happydance:

Kirsten, how are you? So happy for you too. I think i did congratulate you before i went away. If not yeahhhhhhhh:happydance::happydance:

Kelly hope your well:hugs::hugs:

Rosababy hope your well too

Smiledreamer:hugs:

I hope i havent forgotten anyone. Hi to you if i have xx 

Well afm Im well. Im still downregulating at the moment. I went back to the clinic today to have a scan and possibly start stimming. However they said my ovaries are fine and inactive but my lining is still to thick at 6cms. I only started af yesterday so thats probally why. I was a bit disappointed but whats another week i keep telling myself. We have been waiting over two years now. Fingers crossed can start stimming next Monday. 

Well hope your all well ladies. xxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Looks like our ladies have had more luck the second time around, thats great. I hope I can join you all soon. 

I'm still having lots of emotional bad days, though I do feel better then I did at the very start it is still very hard. Every day is a challenge. I feel like this process has aged me 10 years already and it's not even been 4 weeks. I'm still waiting to ovulate, but my opks are neg at the moment, I am hoping for ovulation in the next week so I can call into the clinic soon. My bleeding seems to have stopped now which is nice, well nothing so far today I've only been getting the smallest amount of spotting for the last couple of days.


----------



## Traskey

Kelly, your avi is lovely :hugs: I'm hoping your opk goes positive soon and that you can start the next stage in your journey. 

Maddie, glad you had a nice holiday :) Welcome back to the cold. Glad your ovaries have shut down but hopefully it won't be long until your lining is shed and you can start stimming :D

Kazza, thanks for your good wishes.

Tinks, thank you :hugs: I am thinking one. Odds of 2 are only 10% for me.


----------



## rosababy

FANTASTIC NEWS, T!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## africaqueen

Trask- Woohoooooooooooo!!! was sooo happy to read your wonderful news! i know its early days but enjoy every second and lots of sticky vibes for your OTD x

Babies- Hope you get sorted soon. Try to get lots of rest and relaxation for bubs x

Rosa- Hope things are good with you x

ST- Oooh good count! not long now till u will be having EC! x

Kelly- Glad u are looking forwards altho so hard. Thinking of you x

Maddie- Welcome back and good luck with starting stimms soon x

Kazza- Hello stranger  nice to see u back and hope all goes well x

Hope- GL for appt tomorrow an i hope u can start this cycle x

Princess- Glad all going well so far and cant wait for your scan to see how many! ha x

Tinks- Glad your ok x

Hi to everyone else i have not mentioned. I am so tired its unreal so memory not good. watching 'eat pray love' then going to bed and looking forward to a lie in tomorrow! sick of work at the moment x

AFM- Told my manager Mark that i will be having IVF end of mth and he was great. Said he will rearrange rest days and rota around it for me as he knows its priority and that he knows i will need some leave too as he has been thru it with his wife 3 times and now they have their lil son so im glad i have a manager who understands. Makes a already stressful situation a little less stressful as regards work an time off  xxx


----------



## Kelly9

The pic is of Hannah's ashes and her resting place. I don't want to post my private pics as they're for me and my husband but thought I would share a part of her. 

My lap top is broken and now needs to be replaced, another 1200 bucks that we didn't count on spending. We'll never get a head. I just feel so hopeless with all the bad luck we've had. I am positive if we did a FET now it would be neg. I just hope and pray after all this shit thats been dumped on us that we do get a positive with the first FET both for us and to save our finances.

Has any of our ladies found out they're having twins? I am praying so hard for twins with our FET cause then I'd be done and completely happy and I'd never have to worry about ttc again.


----------



## ~Hope~

T - I literally did a little happy dance here in my chair when I read your post. :dance: A line is a line is a line :wohoo:

Tiff - the photo is beautiful. Stay strong, it might take a little longer for AF to arrive than normal. I know our circumstances are very different but they told me to count my surgery as day one of my cycle and AF didn't show until CD37. I usually have 28 to 32 day cycles.

Maddie - so good to have you back safe and sound! I can bet that temperature drop was a shock to the system :brrr: Sorry to hear you have to delay stims, but you are right, what's a week in the scheme of things - don't forget the tortoise won the race :thumbup:

AQ - so good to hear that your manager knows what you're going through and is being accommodating. Mine has been great about the miscarriage as he too has experience, but he doesn't actually know about the IVF - and I'm planning on coming clean before my next cycle since the rest of my team know already! I'm not sure he's going to be too pleased about me having to take the time off again (last time I just said I was having a op for personal reasons I didn't want to discuss) but fx this cycle works so he'll have to get used to me being gone for good!

:wave: Have a lovely day girls :flower:


----------



## kazzab25

AQ - Thank you - its really reasuring to know work is ok with your time off, especially if your boss has been through it, takes the strain off a little!! 

Good luck this cycle everyone! xx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: lovely ladies, 

I'm just popping in to pass some :hug: around, 
Sorry I'm not doing full personals but I'm so exhausted I can't even think straight :dohh:

tiff - your avi is beautiful, very sweet, hope your holding up ok hun :hugs:
Btw no twin mummy in here yet!

T - :yipee: congrats again hun, very happy for you!

AQ - glad your boss knows what your going through and has his very own success story :hugs:

Maddie - hoped you enjoyed your hol, hope you get stimming very soon Hun :thumbup:

Hope, kazza, rosa, babies, tinks, st, smile - hope your all keeping well :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza - I keep missing you - not intentional honest! Welcome back :)

Just back from the clinic - our scenario planning went out the window to be honest and we're funding a fresh cycle even though that means we'll then have to pay to use our frosties, we talked about it and given my age (35 and a bit) its the sensible thing to do.

It's a bit strange because our lady isn't a doctor, she's a nurse, but more than a nurse. Anyway she wants us to have a proper cycle follow up appointment with the doctor before we cycle again so we have an appointment for two weeks tomorrow. Then we start on CD19 so depending on how this cycle pans out that's going to be around the 13th of March! Most likely we'll follow the came treatment plan as last time because it was pretty much text book. So happy to know what's happening next :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope, thats what I figured about 35-40 days. My first cycle after having Skyler was 37 days long. Still no positive opks but if my 37 day cycle or around there is going to happen I'll have to ovulate in the next week or so. I have lines on the opks just nothing positive. I'm cd 26 today, I'm ok if AF just shows and I don't ovulate to so long as it's soon. I want to call the clinic so bad. 

So you start d regging 19th of march? do you know roughly what week you'd do collection/transfer? If i get in for FET in march or end of feb we may very well be close in cycling.


----------



## Maddie30

Hope that's fantastic news, so glad you now have a plan. Very very true about tortoise. Xx

Kelly, glad your well and have future plans too. Your avatar is beautiful. Got everything crossed for us ladies xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Kelly - Lovely avatar :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your cycles sort themselves out soon :thumbup: Boooo to your laptop, eerything seems to come at once :hugs:

AQ - You are very lucky to have a boss that has been through IVF and understands all the process. One less thing for you to worry about :thumbup:

Hope - Glad your appointment went ok and you will be starting in about 5 weeks :happydance::happydance: Will you be staying at the same clinic or is your current clinic just NHS? Its feel good to ave a plan :kiss:

Maddie - Glad you had a good holiday. Did you find out about stims? Like you said though, if you have to wait another week its not the end of the world. Frustrating though :growlmad:

Hi Princess, Kazzab, ST, Traskey and all the gang.

I think Princess is going to be our first Twin mummy, closely followed by Traskey :winkwink:


----------



## princess_1991

:rofl: thanks tinks ;)
I have a gut feeling there is only one in there,
However trasks test at 6dp looks very Similar to mine so maybe if mine does turn out to be twins I reckon trask will have twins too :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

My money is on twins for Kirsten and Traskey :thumbup:

Tiff I think we may cycle close together, I think id start dr around march 11 with EC somewhere between april 11 and 15 based on last cycle. Means DH won't be going to his brothers stag weekend! Also means I need to cry off the hen do as it will be in the middle of the 2ww. Oh well. Would much rather get pregnant! 

If you're getting faint lines on your opk then fx o is right around the corner. 

Tink luckily my clinic does NHS and private so we get to stay there, I really like our clinic :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow busy on here today! Just on my phone at the moment, but I just read trasks brilliant news this morning! ( wouldn't let me post though!) so just want to say huge congratulations trask! So over the moon for you, makes me really happy and hopeful to see a 2nd time success! I even told my dh about it! Dh's b-day today so must dash! Personals tommorrow, but I did read through. X x x x x x x x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Hello everyone! 

Hope - great news that you have a plan and you will be starting your cycle soon! 

Princess, traskey when will you know if it's twins? 

Afm I had my bloods done today and the clinic was want to call to see if I need to change my gonal f owe but know one called!! Not happy! Will be phoning first thing !!


----------



## Traskey

Kazza, you chase them and get answers! 

St, it's lovely to see you back. Loads of good wishes for this cycle! 

Aq, yay for an understanding boss

Maddie, good luck to you too. What's the next step?

Tiff and Hope, hope you get to be cycle buddies..

Afm I have to call the clinic and we should get a 6 week scan x


----------



## Kelly9

Well if we're not overlapping at some point I should only be about a month or less behind you depending on when af turns up. I'm praying she shows before feb is out so I still got some time.


----------



## princess_1991

Kazza my scan is in 2 weeks so will hopefully find out then :thumbup:

Tiff hope you can start soon :hugs:

St happy birthday to DH :cake: hope you have a lovely evening! 

:hi: everyone else!


----------



## Kelly9

Me too princess, I really didn't want a christmas baby but now I just don't care so long as I get another baby. Realistically with the wait list we'll likely end up with a Jan baby if FET works anyway.


----------



## smiledreamer

traskey congratulations hunni

hope- not long til u can start again,, fxd it flys past

princess-- yay for 2 weeks til scan

kelly - lovely pik,, hannha would be very proud hun

st glad all is goin well so far

tinks, not long til fet now

sorry to anyone i missed

afm just waiting lol x


----------



## kazzab25

Princess, how exciting!!!!! Looking forward to hearing how it goes 

AFM i called the clinic and had a moan and they have said that ive not responded as well as they had hoped at this stage day 5 of stims and they have increased tonights dose to 112.5 iu. I no they were starting me low due to my pcos but i hope this is not detremental to my treatment! being my first cycle im all anxious!!


----------



## smiledreamer

kazza wot meds were u on xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Smiledreamer,

I down regged with synarel and im currently stimming with 75 ui gonnal F which will be increased tonight to 112.5 x


----------



## smiledreamer

thts low isnt it
i was told ill be stimming with 150 gonal f
how many follies have u got xx


----------



## kazzab25

I no! Not impressed!! I dont no how many follies i have as they have not given me a scan yet :( hopefully i will get a date for a scan tomorrow, the only monitoring i have had so far is bloods, today will be day six of stims


----------



## smiledreamer

i no they start ppl with pcos off on low dose meds but 75 seems very low

wot was u on bfore xx


----------



## kazzab25

I've only ever been on 75 as this is my first cycle


----------



## smiledreamer

oh sorry i misread and thort this was ur 2nd xx

good luck hun xx


----------



## Kelly9

I started on 150 of gonal then was reduced to 112.5 but I don't have pcos. I ended up getting really bad OHSS that hospitalized me for 4 days but we're all different, I hope you respond well to the increase. I don't think it would ruin your cycle cause wouldn't they just have e you stim for an extra day or so?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hope - glad that you have a plan now and you will be starting your cycle soon! 

Trask-yay for getting a six week scan! do you have to pay extra for it? my clinic charge £150 for any scans after transfer! x



Kelly9 said:


> Well if we're not overlapping at some point I should only be about a month or less behind you depending on when af turns up. I'm praying she shows before feb is out so I still got some time.

Still plenty of time then as you say, have your opks got any darker yet? x

AQ-glad your boss is understanding, it really does help! mine is too, even though she has no experience of it. Do you know what your meds are gonna be this time?-stronger I mean? x

maddie-Hi maddie glad you haa a lovely hol, very jealous! x

Princess-yay for scan soon, I love your pumpkin ticker!x

Hi smiledreamer!



kazzab25 said:


> AFM i called the clinic and had a moan and they have said that ive not responded as well as they had hoped at this stage day 5 of stims and they have increased tonights dose to 112.5 iu. I no they were starting me low due to my pcos but i hope this is not detremental to my treatment! being my first cycle im all anxious!!

Hi Kazza! I have pcos and was given 150 gonal-f during my last cycle. This time I have had 3 days of 225 (just to get things going a bit quicker) now down to 150. I responded well on 150, so not sure why they raised it this time, I think because I was a little slow to get going, but got 18 eggs in the end. I'm sure your clinic knows best, but 75 seems low, thats good its been raised now. They can always keeping you stimmining for an extra few days, i stimmed for almost 2 weeks in the end and ER was pushed back twice until they were really happy! 
I would have thought you would have had a scan by now, though I know trasks clinic and AQ's clinic didn't give them many scans.
Did you have a scan before starting stimms? I had one on day 2 and they told me that that I already had 24 follies, and I had a scan on day4 of stimms(tuesday) that showed over 30 follies but all very small-largest 10mm. I have another scan on friday (day 7 of stimms). So lots of scans! but I'm egg sharing so thats prob why. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Kelly, so 112.5 is the right amount for you? Ni was worried they might not get enough eggs! Even the my amh is 45.8 !


----------



## Kelly9

I was on 150 for half and 112.5 for half so I'd say thats good, your scan may well just surprise you. I got 20 eggs at collection 15 were mature. 

ST: Nope just faint lines still. The cycle after my son I managed to catch ovulation but I got my period 4 days after o'ing though that resolved with the next cycle. I'm ok if that happens this time so long as I get AF before end of feb. If I were to have a normal LP I'd need to O by feb 14-15. Ultimately O'ing in a few days time to a week with a regular lp would be ideal then we have a chance to catch the egg if we choose to even with crappy odds of success.


----------



## kazzab25

schoolteacher said:


> Hope - glad that you have a plan now and you will be starting your cycle soon!
> 
> Trask-yay for getting a six week scan! do you have to pay extra for it? my clinic charge £150 for any scans after transfer! x
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Well if we're not overlapping at some point I should only be about a month or less behind you depending on when af turns up. I'm praying she shows before feb is out so I still got some time.
> 
> Still plenty of time then as you say, have your opks got any darker yet? x
> 
> AQ-glad your boss is understanding, it really does help! mine is too, even though she has no experience of it. Do you know what your meds are gonna be this time?-stronger I mean? x
> 
> maddie-Hi maddie glad you haa a lovely hol, very jealous! x
> 
> Princess-yay for scan soon, I love your pumpkin ticker!x
> 
> Hi smiledreamer!
> 
> 
> 
> kazzab25 said:
> 
> 
> AFM i called the clinic and had a moan and they have said that ive not responded as well as they had hoped at this stage day 5 of stims and they have increased tonights dose to 112.5 iu. I no they were starting me low due to my pcos but i hope this is not detremental to my treatment! being my first cycle im all anxious!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kazza! I have pcos and was given 150 gonal-f during my last cycle. This time I have had 3 days of 225 (just to get things going a bit quicker) now down to 150. I responded well on 150, so not sure why they raised it this time, I think because I was a little slow to get going, but got 18 eggs in the end. I'm sure your clinic knows best, but 75 seems low, thats good its been raised now. They can always keeping you stimmining for an extra few days, i stimmed for almost 2 weeks in the end and ER was pushed back twice until they were really happy!
> I would have thought you would have had a scan by now, though I know trasks clinic and AQ's clinic didn't give them many scans.
> Did you have a scan before starting stimms? I had one on day 2 and they told me that that I already had 24 follies, and I had a scan on day4 of stimms(tuesday) that showed over 30 follies but all very small-largest 10mm. I have another scan on friday (day 7 of stimms). So lots of scans! but I'm egg sharing so thats prob why. xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank schoolteacher really appreciate that, I did have a scan the day I started Stimming and I'm having lots of blood tests, I think I might end up going back Friday for a scan but I'm not sure yet as they have only dated my meds in my sheet until day eight of Stims so asuming that means a scan! Im just feeling apprehensive that Im not going to respond well and then they abandon due to low response but if ou think they will just carry on for a few more days and that will be ok then that makes me feel better! 

Good luck with next scan Hun 30 follies is a lot and 18 eggs on the last one is a great number too!


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Kelly I feel better knowing you were on 112.5 too! And you had a great number!


----------



## schoolteacher

Yep they can defo keep you going, don't worry I'm sure your responding! A scan on friday would be good, because if you can see whats going on and that its all fine, you can stop worrying! All clinics are different for example my clinic don't do any blood tests at all during stimming! weird. x


----------



## africaqueen

ST- happy bday to dh! my cycle will be 6 amps of stimms so double the amount of last time so really hoping for a better outcome this time around. x

Hi everyone else. Sorry not much in way of personals but im shattered today. x

AFM- Got my zita west IVF relaxation cd today and get meds delievered tomorrow so will report back with what meds i end up with  xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza, don't worry too much honey, it's better to start if slow and up your meds/stim for longer than have too high a dose and end up with OHSS. It think the latter is more likely to result in a cancelled cycle. I didn't have a scan at all until day 7 of stimming and the one every other day from there to monitor. Bt some people only have one or two scans altogether.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies x


----------



## princess_1991

It's getting exciting in here with everyone starting again or soon :happydance:
Praying for bfps for all of you! :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Quiet in here today! How is everyone? x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Hope everyone is doing ok?

Got meds delivered this morning. Here is the list... 0.25mg cetrotide daily. 6 amps of fostimon daily, Ovitrelle pre prepared injection for trigger shot which is in fridge now all ready and of course the good old cyclogest pessaries! lol. Ah feels so real again now and cant wait to get started! il be doing my own jabs this time so bit nervous of that as scared of air bubbles! lol xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ how exciting. Bet it feels real now! Very impressed you doing your own injections. You should be fine- no air bubbles :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Aq so pleased you now have drugs!! I bet you can't wait to get started now. Good luck. 

Hi Kazza it is quiet today. Hope everybody well xx


----------



## babies7777

Aq yay to getting meds, you will be great doing the needles jus take ur time an think of it making beautiful eggs. Everything crossed for u.

Hope, yay to having ur plan decided, everything crossed for u.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, uti seems to be better :happydance: and counting down to our scan on the 17th hoping the little pea is growing and well.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls x

Babies- Im glad your uti has gone x


----------



## kazzab25

Aq - brill news about the meds arriving! I was a mess about doing my injections but I'm finding it really easy now! 

Hi Maddie, how are you? 

Hi babies - not long till your scan !! Looking more like a lime than a pea!! 

Afm bloods rising tomorrow is day eight of meds and first scan! Hope they can see how many follies I have!!


----------



## princess_1991

AQ :yipee: for meds arriving! 

Kazza good luck on your scan hun

Babies 7 more days (well it will be after midnight ;))


----------



## kazzab25

Hello all, hope you are all doing fine! 

Had my scan I have ten follies on each side and she said don't be surprised if we get a few more!! Lining of the womb is 8 cm and she said that is as it should be, she is pleased with how things re going at the moment, ec should be wed, thur or fri! Just got o wait for blood results later and will then be told when I'm due back!


----------



## smiledreamer

great neww kazza xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi kazza! I'm prob havin ec wed too! Or if not ready then, Friday! Had scan today, lining 13.2, and 17 follies on one side, 16 on left. 

How is everyone else? X


----------



## Traskey

Kazza and ST that is great news on your follies :wohoo: So pleased you will be egg collecting soon.

Yay for AQ, getting her meds. I injected myself this time and it was easy. You'll be great :thumbup:

Babies, glad the UTI is clearing.

Kelly, Hope, not long until you can get started again. 

Smile, I know the waiting is hard, you wil get there soon :hugs:

Princess, not long until your scan, 1 or 2 :dance:


----------



## smiledreamer

Kazza and st can I ask what ur fsh and amh were xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Ooh how exciting double EC next week. We'll soon have two more PUPO :dance:


----------



## kazzab25

Smiled reamer I don't no what my fish was but my amh was 45.8

St wow that's a lot of follies ! Hopefully we will do ec together and enter into the 2ww! Together! 

Xx


----------



## smiledreamer

St can u remember urs x


----------



## Maddie30

Kazza that's fantastic follicles. It's sooo exciting when your coming up to egg collection. Got fingers crossed for everyone. Hopefully I can start stimming on Monday if im downregulated enough. Will keep.you all posted. Have a great weekend ladies xx


----------



## smiledreamer

Can anyone share there fsh and amh results and how Many folliesthey had xx


----------



## princess_1991

:yipee: kazza and st! Good luck for ec ladies :hugs:

Smile I wasn't told my fsh but my amh was 13.2 (I think lol) and I got 16 eggs 
However they told me not to worry about the numbers because realistically your amh won't reflect your number of eggs, some women like me will have a 13 amh then get 16 but another woman could have 30 amh and get 16 eggs or 5amh and get 16 eggs

Maddie hope you start stimming on Monday 

Trask :yipee: not long for your scan either :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Great news about follies! good luck for EC x

Trask- Sooo loving your ticker! congrats again x

Princess- hope all is well with you! x

Hope, ST,Tinks, Rosa and all the gang- hope your all doing well. Cant get over how many of us are pregnant or about to start making that dream come true! this thread is super fertile! c'mon domino effect please continue! ha xxx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ I'm very well thankyou!
Hope your ok too!
It seems this year is a better year for ivf'ers, let's hope it continues!
:hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Maddie fingers crossed you can stim on Monday I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x 

Thank you for all the good luck wishes! I'm feeling super bloated now!! 

Smiledreamer -I agree with princess my amh is only so high because I have severe pcos but the Stims will make you produce eggies!


----------



## smiledreamer

iv gt pcos on one sidetoo and mine was only 22 xx


----------



## Tinks85

Wow great scan ST and Kazzab :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

AQ - Yey for your drugs, you will be fine doing your own injections, the first one will be hard as its so strange to pierce your own skin. Dont worry about air bubble to much as we only inject into soft tissue and not a vien :thumbup:

Smile - Dont worry about your numbers too much, my AMH is 39 and only got 7 eggs, 5 mature enough to use. Numbers are not everything.

Glad you are feeling better Babies.

Hi Hope, Traskey, Maddie, Princess and everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone.


----------



## schoolteacher

I agree with aq and princess lots of ladies doing well this year!
Sorry smile dreamer I can't remember my levels, I think FSh was normal, and Amh was high due to pcos. 

Trask - yay for ticker!Still so pleased to see a 2nd cycle success!

Tinks- not long now! As soon as you see the drugs an needles it all comes flooding back what to do, a quick reminder was useful though! X

Aq- not long either, my short protocol seems to be going even quicker this time, you'll zoom through it no time once started! X

Maddie- yay for starting stimms, fx your fully down regged, glad I don't have to do that bit!

Hi to hope, princess, kazza and everyone else! 
aFM-stimming is quicker this time due to higher dose at start! Will prob be 10 days stimming in total if ec on Wednesday compared to almost 2 weeks last time and ec being put back twice! X


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- Glad your doing well  i am feeling a bit low with missing my mum but as regards ivf i am feeling very positive x

ST- Oooh not long now till EC for you! i love how the short protocol takes 2wks compared to 5 on the long! much better x

Tinks- Not long intill you start too now! we are all starting round same time which is lovely as means lots of play dates in the future when we all manage to meet up ;-) hehe x

Hiya to Smile, Kazza, Trask, Maddie, Rosa, Hope, Lou an the gang x

AFM- I have the whole wkend off which is rare! lol. So iv just enjoyed a full english with dh in bed an now im catching up on here and doing my competitions in my mags. Nice lazy day altho i will go an have a cuppa with my dad later. xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

im sure ur all right and i shud try not to get too hung up on numbers xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Afternoon girls. It really does feel like this thread is going to be second time lucky for many of us. Lets hope 2012 is our fertile year!


----------



## smiledreamer

hope i must of missee ur updte whats happening with u x


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- AMEN to that!  xxx


----------



## Traskey

2012 is the Chinese year of the dragon, it's meant to be very auspicious :wohoo: Let's hope it brings lots of :bfp: 

ST and Kazza, good luck with your collections this week.

Tinks, 9 days to needle teach for you :wohoo:

Maddie, hope you can get started too.

AQ, yay for a lovely lazy weekend. Sounds perfect!

Hope, hoping all is well with you :hugs:

Smile, I wouldn't worry about the numbers :hugs: 

I'm sure i've missed people, sorry.


----------



## smiledreamer

I'm not gunna Hun thanks xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks everyone! 

Let's hope the year of the dragon is our year!


----------



## princess_1991

Trask I was just about to post that about the year of the dragon but realised you'd beat me to it :winkwink:

Im feeling very positive for all you lovely ladies and hoping the very best for you, you all deserve it so much :hug:


----------



## ~Hope~

Just showed a lovely couple around my house. They seemed very positive. Fx they'll put in an offer!

Smile we're waiting for an appt with the consultant next week and also a visit from the witch and they we start a fresh icsi cycle on cd19 which will probably be mid march. :)


----------



## smiledreamer

wow, lots goin on here atm
good luck hope!

im feeling a little left out cos we cnt strt for months!! xx


----------



## princess_1991

Smile i was the same, I ended up cycling when some of the girls were onto their 2nd cycle but they were still around to support me and we will be for you too :hugs:
Hope :yipee: can't believe how soon you'll be starting :wohoo:


----------



## smiledreamer

awww thanks a bunch princess

it just seems to take sooo long to get anywhere
but on the plus side
1 month til i see the nurses and sign my consent forms

im tryin to make a list of thing i need to ask fs cos this may be the last time i see him bfore we strt treatment

so far iv just got
do i need to attent a seminar?
what protocol wil i be on?
and wil i need to go on the pill?


----------



## princess_1991

How about stuff like how many eggs do you allow to be transferred, ask him about their way of doing things in regard to ec and et, on average how many follicle scans will you have, do they do beta tests or hpt, how long after a failed cycle do they do Fu appt, if it's positive will they offer you a scan etc

Hope this helps a bit :thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

aww thanks hun
i no ill be allowed 1 embie put bak
im gunna ask how mny embies do i need to be able to go to blasto
cos i think if there is nder 4 they do a 2 or 3 dt xx


----------



## princess_1991

I don't think it depends on the number, I think it depends on the quality, they told us we could have 1 put back but I know by law you can have up to 2 before your 35 so I pestered and got my way :blush:


----------



## smiledreamer

if we were private we could have 2 but cos of my age we are forced into a SETx


----------



## princess_1991

That's pants!


----------



## smiledreamer

yuh i no,,, but them i remind myself how lucky i am to be nhs funded

iv taken ur questions down princess to ask
hope thats ok x


----------



## princess_1991

That's fine hun, it wasthere to help you :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

thanks ur a star

xxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi smile, I'm on the NHS too and they did to me that if we get to blast they will only put one back due to my age (26) but if there not sure of the quality they will up back two. I felt le out for ages too but we are all here to support you no matter what stage you are at xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

im hoping i can maybe try and persude them to put 2 back,, but im sure my chnces are pretty useless lol

thanks kazza


----------



## schoolteacher

Princess-what did you actually say to your clinic regarding haveing 2 blasts put back? My clinic have said they 'might' transfer 2 as its my second cycle, and I ticked a box to say I would like two, but I bet they just try a do 1 on the day! I really want two!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday :kiss:

ST - Glad stimms is going fast for you. Cant wait to find out when ec is.

AQ - We may have transfer around the same time :thumbup: Not long for you now.

Smile - At my clinic you need at least 3 embryos that are top quality to go to blast

Lets hope this is the year for everyone :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM - I am a little worried as I dont start DR until CD25 and I should only have a 28 day cycle this time. Is this too late????


----------



## princess_1991

St - I just mentioned about having two and what not, I think they thought they would fob me off and gave me a load of info on SET and how dangerous multiples are etc, I asked again when filling in the paperwork and ticked the box for 2 and they said we'll discuss that at egg transfer, at transfer they showed me a picture of 1 blast and I said no I'm having to put back and they sort of looked at each other and went on to talk about dangers etc :dohh:
They asked me what I wanted to do, I said if I walk out of here with a SET I will regret it, if it doesn't work I'll regret it even more so, DH had talked over the whole ivf process and we agreed we would go for 2, they carried on but I wasnt ready to back down :winkwink:
They had me sign the release form and put two back :cloud9:
My gut instinct tells me there's only 1 in there which makes me think even more I did the right thing having 2 put back because what if they only put one back and that was the one that didn't take etc

So now I'm waffling :haha:

:hi: tinks hope your ok!


----------



## Tinks85

I am Princess just a little worried about DR being started late. TBH I think this is just my new obsessive worry for a few days. I seem to have to have something to worry about lol. One day its the thaw the next day its DR and then Transfer, you get the idea :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

It's so exciting on here. Pregnant ladies, soon to be pregnant ladies. 

Tinks last cycle I started Dr on the cd20 and this time I started on cd25. The reason they started me on cd 25 this cycle is because they didn't want me to be Dr for a long time. Try not to worry. Every clinic different and they want the best possible outcome for you. I know they have a funny way of showing it at times but they do. 

I'm there again tomorrow. Hopefully I can start stimming tomorrow or Wednesday. They have told us that we can have two transferred this cycle, even if it gets to blasts. Im not sure they will be willing too though due to my age (30). Well going to try and take each day as it comes.......try anyway. Ha xxxx


----------



## smiledreamer

Maddie u make a gOod point about taking each day as it comes
Maybe i shud take a leaf out of ur book xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Maddie, what you said makes sense. Plus there is no point worrying I guess as I am starting CD25 and thats that. Good luck for tomorrow. I really hope you can start DR soon.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks princess! I hope I can be as persistent as you were! X


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Hope we have a similar transfer date as would love to be due date buddies ;-) hows that for pma? x

Maddie-good luck for starting stimms tomorrow x

Princess- I think you have got 2 babies in there ;-) x

ST- Hows it going for you? x

Smile- Taking each day as it comes is the best way and all we can do really so keep your chin up an you will soon be starting. I remember waiting for what seemed a eternity to get started but once u start meds it flies by x

Hi to Trask, Hope and all the gang x Anyone heard from Rosa, Babies or Lou??

Iv just posted pics of my meds in my journal if anyone wants to have a look. lol. I cant fathom out how to put the link as a siggie yet... ha xxx


----------



## Kelly9

My clinic will not put 2 blasts back at my age which makes me mad. I asked about it with the FET and they said no. Since then though I've been diagnosed with the uterine fistula and with every pregnancy and labour I have I increase my risks for severe bleeding so I am going to ask about it again when I see the doc next. I want twins. The idea of being done and not having to worry about an emergency hysterectomy when I still want kids would be better. I doubt they'll go for it in which case we'll do 2 embryos at 3 days again or I wonder if they'd give me 3 at 3 days.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks I know what you mean about having something to worry about, keeps us occupied. I wouldn't worry about dr though because essentially they are switching off your hormones and at that point the cycle day means nothing. Some people start dr earlier in the month and some later. At our clinic you always start on cd21 but you can dr for different periods of time depending on how busy the clinic is, whether you have a bank holiday in the middle of your cycle etc. Because they take over your cycle you have to forget all about the date of your last period and count back from embryo transfer to have your LMP (14 days +embryo age, so a blast would be 19 days) otherwise your dates will be out. I got so used to telling everyone that my LMP was two weeks before EC that I can't actually remember the date of my last period before IVF!

Tiff I know that labour is dangerous with your condition but is there a similar risk with carrying twins? Any sign of o yet?

:flower: hello to the rest of my lovely ladies.


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - I love your PMA :thumbup:


Kelly - Good luck with asking for 2 blasts, really hope they let you.

Hope - Thanks for that info, I never thought about it like that. If they are shutting down our systems then they are in control anyway, doesn't matter what my normal cycles would be.

Rosa has been poorly, for those of you who dont know. She is in hospital due to a cyst. Baby is fine though :thumbup:

Hi to everyone, hope Monday goes quick for us all.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quick update and a quick question as im at work right now, but had my appt today, i have 4-5 follies which are ready. They wont do EC unless there are three or more ready. and i have lots of 17.1 and 17.6 mm follies. so they think EC will be thurs or friday. My question is if its say thursday if i had a 3 day transfer would that mean et would be saturday? or sunday?


----------



## princess_1991

Kazza I thought the same thing as I thought my clinic closed at the weekend which they do but they keep the lab and surgery rooms open so yeah you'll have it on a sat or Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Oh i so cant wait i hope the days go quickly!


----------



## kazzab25

OMG hospital called me im going in for EC on Wednesday!! Im soo excited and scared!!!


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

hope you're all well.

Kazz yay for egg collection :flower:

St i had to fight for two embies, they def put up a battle, hope u can get two. :flower:

Hope, yay for viewings, have u found one u like?

Maddie, hope u can start stimming soon, :flower:

Kelly Its a beautiful quote and memory box :hugs:

Hi to aq tink, trask, princess, rosa, and everyone else.


----------



## smiledreamer

so kazza have u got 4 or 5 follies xx


----------



## Tinks85

Yey for EC Kazzab, if you have a 3 day transfer it will be done on Saturday :thumbup: Good luck hun. When do you have to do your trigger?


----------



## princess_1991

:yipee: for ec kazza! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope I don't think having twins will mean I have an even higher chance of heavy bleeding, the highest risk will be when the placenta delivers but more so it's that with every pregnancy the fistula has the opportunity to get bigger. I have a scan on friday to check up on the fistula and I'm going to ask that my fertility doctor calls me when he can so I can ask if there is anyway we can get started with my next period. I know its not likely cause there is a wait list but I just don't feel like I'm going to be better until I'm pregnant again.


----------



## rosababy

Just a quick update on me: I was in the hospital since Thursday for severe abdominal pain. No bleeding or discharge. They thought it was my cyst rupturing, then maybe a kidney stone, then a possible ectopic from one of the other embryos. Turns out, it was just ohss that never resolved itself, and my cyst partially ruptured. It's down from 6 cm to 4 cm, so that's a good step. I have never felt pain like this and was so scared for my baby, but I and the baby are fine. I'm home now, still on pain meds, but feeling much better.


----------



## Traskey

AQ, yay for the PMA and your drugs arriving. 

Kazzab, yay for egg collection Wednesday. A 3dt will be Saturday.

Hope, fingers crossed those buyers like your house. So pleased that your second cycle will be underway soon.

Tiff, good luck with your scan this week.

Tinks, hope you get good news about starting your cycle, even though the witch messed you about a bit.

Princess, happy 6 weeks!

Smile, hang in there, you'll be starting before you know it. 

Maddie, Babies, hope you are well.

Rosa, sorry it was your cyst and OHSS giving you so much pain. I am glad that you are home now and in a little less pain. 

Sorry if i've missed anyone :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Smile- I've gots about 20 follies in total 5 of which are over 18 mm and lots at 17 mm which they said will get bigger before ec! I've had a call to say ec will be Wednesday and I need to trigger tonight at 10.30 I'm sooo excited! 

Rosa so pleased your ok and it was the cyst and ohss can imagine how scared you were! 

Hope everyone is doing ok!! 

Traskey how you been?


----------



## smiledreamer

well done u kazza for all those follies xx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

How are you all? Kazza sooo exciting that your having egg collection on Wednesday. Good luck. You have a lot of follicles. It's fab. 

Rosa glad you feel better now and are home. You rest up and take care of yourself.

Kelly I hope you get two transferred. It's a shame we have to battle for our choices. Good luck with future fet if you don't get caught before. I love what you and hope put about the rainbow.

Aq good luck with sp and keep up the pma.

Afm I wasn't able to get to clinic today due to busy schedule at work. They couldent see me later so going in the morning at 9am. 

Hi to babies,st,Traskey,tinks,smile and princess. Hope I.havent missed anybody. 

Bye ladies xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

I'm so confused as to what to do re the ivf cycle
Cos me and hubby dnt drive we will need someone to drive us to our clinic
The other option is to use a train and hotel but I think it will stress me out to much 
I dunno what to do
Ahhh xx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- yayy to the 5 follies and EC being soon! x

Rosa- Ah geez im glad you an baby are ok! have been wondering where u were! get lots of rest and hope u feel better x

Babies- Cant believe how fast your preg is going so far! x

Maddie- Good luck for tomorrow x

Hi to ST, Princess, Hope, Tinks and Trask an gang x

AFM- I have just set the table all nice with valentines stuff such as choc hearts, cute keyring, 2 cards an some heart cupcakes for dh getting in from work in the morning  I am working from 9.30 all day but we have a table booked in a lovely south african place with with our friends so cant wait to get dressed up and enjoy some luxury food an drink  Anyone else got any nice plans for tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

We're not doing anything for valentines, not really in the mood this year. 

Today marks one month since we lost Hannah and though I am better then I was in the first few weeks it's still very hard. On an exciting note though my 18 month old son peed in the potty for the first time today, talk about being proud.


----------



## princess_1991

Were not doing anything for valentines day either, well DH has decided were not celebrating it :dohh:

Kelly I hope your ok today but well done to skyler for using his potty :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza did you trigger last night? Enjoy your drug free day today. Don't be scared about EC it really isn't scary :hugs:

Smile. Kirsten did the whole train and hotel thing I think. Don't worry too much about it. 

Rosa. Thank goodness you and baby are ok. Hope you feel better soon. 

Tiff good to hear that twins isn't any more a risk for you than the rest of us. Fx they let you start soon. 

Maddie will you start stimming this week?

Sorry if I forgot anyone :blush:

Afm the couple I showed around on Sunday put in an offer yesterday. It was 10k under the asking price but we said yes. Fx they go through with the sale! We looked at a couple of houses yesterday and have a few more viewings this week so we're hopeful we find something. Again I want to have a plan so we can make sure it doesn't clash with our cycle :lol:


----------



## kazzab25

thanks everyone, i triggered last night so i am enjoying my drug free day but my oh has really upset me! we were supposed to BD last night so he had fresh spermies but he was too tired and now im all worked up that his quaility will be rubbish and wont fertilise, he is so ignorant, he has barely done a thing towards this treatment he has been to one appointment!! grrr 

anyway enough of me!! 

Congrats on selling your place hope fx it all goes through! 

Kelly thinking of you today hun x

aq enjoy your meal! 

sorry if i have missed anyone xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Grrr fx it will all be ok Kazza. Youre doing icsi so it should be fine. I don't know the one day that we offer it to our dh's on a plate you'd think they wouldn't refuse! Good luck for tomorrow :dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya just a quickly from me as I'm feeling bit woozy got 9 eggs bit disappointed as I was told I'd get more but oh we'll it's over now!


----------



## princess_1991

:yipee: for 9, that's a great haul hun :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Rosa-That most have been awful, not just severe pain but the worry too. really glad you back at home, and that baby is safe!x



Maddie30 said:


> Afm I wasn't able to get to clinic today due to busy schedule at work. They couldent see me later so going in the morning at 9am.

Hi Maddie? have you had the appointment now? Howd it go? x



africaqueen said:


> AFM- I have just set the table all nice with valentines stuff such as choc hearts, cute keyring, 2 cards an some heart cupcakes for dh getting in from work in the morning  I am working from 9.30 all day but we have a table booked in a lovely south african place with with our friends so cant wait to get dressed up and enjoy some luxury food an drink  Anyone else got any nice plans for tomorrow? xxx

Wow AQ, what a fab wife you are! That all sounds lovely! a very nice evening planned too, hope you really enjoyed yourself, I'm sure you did! We didn't do anything :-( in fact DH had to work til 9.30pm! boo! x



Kelly9 said:


> Today marks one month since we lost Hannah and though I am better then I was in the first few weeks it's still very hard. On an exciting note though my 18 month old son peed in the potty for the first time today, talk about being proud.

I'm glad your feeling better over time, continue taking each day as it comes. yay for Skyler peeing in his potty!:happydance:xx



~Hope~ said:


> Afm the couple I showed around on Sunday put in an offer yesterday. It was 10k under the asking price but we said yes. Fx they go through with the sale! We looked at a couple of houses yesterday and have a few more viewings this week so we're hopeful we find something. Again I want to have a plan so we can make sure it doesn't clash with our cycle :lol:

What fantastic exciting news!!! OOoh I loved viewing houses! best of luck with it all! x



kazzab25 said:


> Hiya just a quickly from me as I'm feeling bit woozy got 9 eggs bit disappointed as I was told I'd get more but oh we'll it's over now!

Rest up! and welldone! 9 eggs all for you is fab! I do think it should be made clearer that the amount of eggs can sometimes be less than half the amount of follies as I remember being disapointed last time too. This time I'm gonna go with getting half the amount of follies so I won't be.xxxxxxxxxx

AFM-Was hoping for ec today, but on monday they decided it would be friday...:cry: I'm very uncomfortable/in pain now as now have 40 follies! can't believe it! as there are so many they are really varying in size from 12mm-22mm. Really think I have been overstimmed and if I weren't egg sharing, I'm sure they would have done egg collection today!:growlmad: There is now a real concern of ohss and I'm so worried they will postpone transfer if I get it full blown........feel like a flippin egg making factory!
Was in so much pain last night, especially on the right side that I couldn't sleep. Got up at 4am and it felt a bit better sitting upright on the sofa, and after some painkillers. I don't know if its ohss or just because there are so many follies? Even the nurse seemed quite stunned by how many.
Can't wait for friday....I will be happy to just get 10 or less for mex


----------



## princess_1991

St I can't believe they are letting you go longer! That's insane!
Hope you feel better soon tho hun! :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza nine is a brilliant number! We only got seven and had a det transfer and two frosties. Rest up.

St ouch! Sorry to hear you are in so much pain, lack of sleep always makes things worse too. Are you triggering tonight? Keep drinking that water.


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you I really hope they fertilise with oh poor sperm !! would you say 7 upwards is average? 

St wow 40 follies that's a lot! Fingers crossed for friday and that all goes well!! 

Hope have you looked at anymore houses? 

Aq how are you? 

Princess is your scan next week? 

Hi to everyone else!M


----------



## ~Hope~

I'm not really sure what's average. I try not to get too caught up in the numbers to be honest because I'd end up worrying. It all comes down to how mature they are and whether they fertilise. Will you get a fertilisation report tomorrow? Just remember that you only need one to make a baby :thumbup:

We went over to look at a 4bed today but it was at the top of our budget and needed a complete overhaul. We're going for a second viewing tomorrow at the one I liked and the agent also said we should look at a 5bed that just came on the market which he thinks we should be able to get within our budget because they want a quick sale. I'm not sure if it might be too big for us though. It's so hard because the one I like is homely and cosy and with three beds is big enough for us now and with one or two kids but would get tight at three and we may well outgrow it in ten years. The five bed would be huge now and only become really perfect in about 10 years if we had at least two kids and then we'd have lots of space. it's about 30k difference but i feel like we're trying to jump a rung on the property ladder so we don't have to move again, then think what if we never have kids and we just rattle around in it... Tbh it's near the ring road so we may count it out based on the location anyway.


----------



## schoolteacher

Yeah trigger tonight at 11.15! Drinking as much as poss, but my tummy is sooo bloated!

Hope- decisions decisions on the houses! Go with your gut! X

Kazza - gl for the call tommorrow! X

Princess! -yep it's insane alright! How's u? X


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck st xx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

St poor you. As hope says keep drinking that water and rest up. Hope you sleep better tonight. 

Hope good luck with the house move, its nervous but exciting. Second viewings is always a good option.

Kazza 9 eggs are brill. We had 14, 9 mature, 5 fertlilsed with icsi. As hope says too. You only need one to work and that's what the centre kept telling me last time. Good luck with fert report tomorrow. 

Hi princess I'm fine thank you. Im still dregging. I go back on Friday morning to see if I can start stims. I really hope so. Was a bit down on Tuesday. Husband has been great though. Roll on Friday. How are you feeling? Hope your well. Not long now till the 22nd, Wooooop xx

Rosa hope you feeling a bit better.

Hi to smile,Traskey,tinks,Aq and Doodar xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Ooh good luck hope seems you have lots of options! Hope you find something soon! 

Maddie fx to start stims Friday !

How's everyone else doing! My belly is very sore tonight!


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Kazza- I would LOVE to get 9 eggs! we only got 2 last cycle so 9 is fab. Good luck for report tomorrow and rest up x

ST- Ah you sound like u are suffering this cycle hun! hope your ok and that ec goes well on monday and you get to do a fresh transfer. 40 follies is fab! my friend had 35 and got 16 eggs and 6 fertilised so could be a lot of empty follicles too. Drink lots of water and get some rest x

Maddie- Fingers crossed to start stimming asap x

Princess, babies,Trask and rosa- hope our preggo ladies are all doing well? x

Hi to Hope, Tinks and all the gang x

AFM- dh and i had a lovely valentines day. So romantic with the meal and candles and champers and single red rose, love songs an then ended up at a disco till 1am an i was up for work fresh as a daisy so result! haha. Said to dh that i pray we have a extra lil special someone to buy a valentines gift for next yr ;-) keep looking longly at my drugs an cant wait to get cracking now! ha xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Aq sounds like you had a great night. Glad it was romantic and you had fun. You deserve it. Roll on starting meds for you xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hi everyone,

my hubby gave me a full body massage yesterday with soft music and candle lights and yummy smelling oils it was very nice just what I needed I think. I also got a positive opk yesterday and today very dark and a temp rise this morning (it's normal for me to get 2 positives in a row and O on either day) so I think I ovulated yesterday and if not will today which means I'll be calling the fertility clinic in about 2 weeks unless my lp is a bit off which it may be but that just means I'll get to call sooner.


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone

Sorry for getting a bit behind.

Kelly, that massage sounds heavenly, what a nice idea of DH.Good news on the positive opk!

ST, you sound really uncomfortable :( Hang in there, not long now until egg collection. Fingers crossed you don't get OHSS.

Kazzab, 9 eggs is fantastic, well done :D

Maddie, hope the down regging has gone well and you can start stimming soon. 

AQ, sounds like you had a lovely valentines! How long until you start the drug taking? 

Hi to Tinks, Doodar, Rosa, Smile and everyone else :hi:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: trask my early morning buddy :winkwink: has the sand man not visited you :haha:

Maddie - hope you can start stimming soon!

Hope - hope you sort out the move soon :thumbup:

AQ - your vday sounded fab, you lucky thing :winkwink:

Kelly - back massage sounds amazing, hope you DH and skyler Are ok :hugs:

Tinks, doodar, smile, babies, rosa, kazza hope your all ok :hug:

Afm not much going on, still cramping and it's driving me mad but I do think it's the progesterone more then anything, really felt my ovaries twingeing lately too but that may be because there getting shifted to make room for pumpkin seed(s)
6 days till scan :thumbup:
Praying the pumpkins are safe and healthy!!


----------



## Kelly9

So big news with my little boy, he's peed on the potty twice in 3 days and decided it was time for his big boy bed by pitching himself out of his crib, so yesterday we got it all set up and he did really well, had to go in and retuck him in at 6am but that was it. He went for his nap well today to and went down for the night easily tonight. He's growing up way to fast. It's not fair. :cry:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff Hurrah for positive opks. Depending on how this house purchase pans out I might delay a month so we might still be cycle buddies. Good on skyler for being the big boy's bed and being potty trained :thumbup:

St how are you feeling today honey?

Kazza fx for a great fertilisation report. 

:flower: :wave: :cake:


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly fab news on positive opk. The massage and candles sounds very romantic. 

St hope your feeling a bit better. One more day to go till ec. Very exciting

Kazza good luck for today xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Kazza have you had the call yet? Hope it was a pleasing one!

Princess-I can't speak from experience but try not to worry! Not long now! Did you get a beta from your GP in the end? X

Kelly-yay for opk! Glad you can ring up soon! Well done to Skyler, what a grown up boy! It must be hard to see your baby growing do fast, but in my experience with my nephews, they just get more and more delightful!!  x

Maddie- do you know when your starting yet?

Trask- lovely to here from you as always! X

Hope- I slept much better than weds night, thank you! Still feeling very uncomfy, trigger went fine, roll on 10.45 tommorow! Any house news?X

AFM-as above really, just waiting for tommorow! Be very interesting to see how many eggs.....
X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies! 

We ave 5 fertilised! I can relax a touch now!!

St not long now! I can't wait to see how many you get!!

Thanks for all the good luck messages xxx


----------



## princess_1991

St I didn't end up getting my beta - my GP sucks :winkwink:
Glad your feeling a bit better today, sending you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Kazza that's great news Hun! :happydance:

Tiff :yipee: for skyler being a big boy and positive opks!

:hi: everyone!!

Afm I'm so tired I can't actually think straight, between that and ms and a raging headache I'm not feeling too smart :sick:


----------



## Maddie30

Kazza fab news for 5 fertlising. That's brill. We had five which were fertlised, 1 transferred and 4 good enough to freeze. Are they going to push for a 5 day or 3 day transfer? Good luck. So happy for you.

St going back tomorrow so will know if I can start stimming then. Ive got everything crossed xx


----------



## Traskey

Maddie, I really hope you can start stimming.

Hope, pleased that your buyers put in an offer, have you decided on which one you are going to go for of the two?

Tiff, well done to Skylar on peeing in the potty. He'll have that cracked in no time!

Kazza, well done on 5 being fertilised :dance:

ST, good luck for egg collection tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you ladies I think will push for a five day transfer but will decide on Saturday! 

St good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Kelly9

My body is being mean. My temp was low again today so hopefully it goes up tomorrow. I didn't get a positive opk today but did the last two days so I still have time. If no temp rise in the next day or so though then I likely won't ovulate :(


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- FAB news on your embies! GL for transfer x

ST- Good luck for EC tomorrow! i cant wait to see how many eggs u get either! x

Princess- hope u feel better soon. Get some rest. First 8wks are shattering! soon be your scan x

Tiff- Yay to opk an the potty training! x

Hi to Rosa, Hope, Trask, tinks, maddie and gang x

AFM- Just counting down the days for af now! due in around 11 days so cant wait! Got nurse appt to go through meds on monday. Doing it via the phone as i dont need a needles appt due to not long ago i was doing it! lol xxx


----------



## Kelly9

If any one is interested I posted pics of Skyler in his big boy bed in my journal.


----------



## princess_1991

Saw them on Facebook tiff, he's so cute!! Bless him, bet they grow up to quick don't they :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Far to quick :cry:


----------



## smiledreamer

Good Luck for ec today st xx


----------



## Maddie30

Good luck st xxxxx

I'm in clinc at the moment. Not sure if going to be able to start stimming. May be cancelling cycle due to ?polyp. They've taken blood from me and waiting for decision by doctor. M


----------



## smiledreamer

oh bugger maddie 
let us no what the decision is xx


----------



## kazzab25

Good Luck St 

Maddie, fx you can start today xx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck ST! x

Ah Maddie that is crap! let us know. Hope they let you continue. Its one hurdle after another isnt it?! x


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck st

Oh maddie I really hope they don't cancel :hugs:

Babies hope your scan went well, will pop over to your journal

:hi: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## smiledreamer

any updates st or maddie x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Got 26 eggs so 13 for me! Turns out actually had about 32 follies, the rest of what made them think i had 40 were enlarged tissue masses?? Never heard of that before, must be due to pcos and the drugs make them bigger. Some of the actual follies i guess were 2 small or empty. Consultant said my ovaries were very very enlarged, also seemed to take me a lot longer to come around this time, and I woke up with drip in me and oxegyn mask still on which didn't happen last time! Freaked me out a bit, an still no idea what drip was for? Will know tomorrow how many mature and how many fertilised. 
Thanks for all the good luck wishes! X


----------



## schoolteacher

What's happening maddie? Xxxxx

Kazza-how your envies doing? 

Sorry will do more personals later. X


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Sorry i ran off earlier. I was in the clinic and doctor came as i was finishing off. I then had to rush to be at work for 08.30. Well hope your all well. Babies hope scan went well and st i hope everything went well for today. :thumbup:

AQ your right about it being one thing after another. It certainly feels like that at the minute. Well i had my uss this morning and my lining is still 5.5mm. They have also seen small area of fluid or adhesions or polyp. They are not sure. This happened last cycle but they were happy for me to start stimming and check at next scan. At the next scan it had gone. They are being over cautious now and because the scan pics are similar they want to send me for a hysteroscopy to exclude scar tissue from d&c or polyp. I was gutted, especially when they said it can take up to six months to be seen etc.:nope::nope: As i work in obstetrics i had a word with the consultant as advised by clinic and she has booked me in for procedure on thursday morning. I am relieved and so grateful to colleagues. The other option is to start stimming today and to plan for a fet once procedure has been done and womb looks healthy. They said this could have been the reason i miscarried last cycle if the embryo implanted on polyp or bad part of womb. :cry:. They know best so even though it will delay things for a while. I am or will be much happier to commence stims once hysteroscopy done. I have to continue down regging and call them on Thursday with update. Depending on findings as to when to start stimms. Sorry for the longwinded message:hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

St how fab. Soo exciting. 13 eggs for you is brill:happydance::happydance: i think we posted at the same time. Good luck for fert report tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

St :yipee: for 26 eggs, and I think your lady will be chuffed with 13, is it the same lady you had last time or different?
I'm interested to find out if my lady got pregnant

Maddie I'm so sorry, hope everything goes to plan from now on :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks princess xx


----------



## rosababy

Maddie, sorry to hear you're in limbo right now. I had a hysteroscopy done last year. It's good that they have some ideas of why the last cycle didn't work though. :thumbup: Maybe they can do something to fix it. Also awesome that you could pull some strings and get an appointment quicker! That would have been a ridiculous amount of time to wait.

St, Holy henhouse, Batman!!! :haha: That's an incredible amount of eggs!! :yipee: :yipee: That would have totally freaked me out to wake up with the mask on, too. :nope: Hope you're feeling okay.

Kazzab, 5 embies! Does your clinic call you everyday with an update? That's a great number! :thumbup: How many will you put in?

AQ, not long now! You must be getting pretty excited! :happydance:

Kelly, I'm sorry your body isn't cooperating. Are you trying to ttc natural this cycle? When will you do another round? FET right?

Afm, doing much better. Very thankful that I'm home from work all week. Trying to wean myself off of the pain meds, and it's going well. Only taking 1 or 2 a day now, which is a lot better than 2 pills every 4 hours. :wacko:


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks Rosa, glad your feeling much better. Hope little bean well. Cant believe your 11/40 now. That has gone so quick. Bit nervous about hysteroscopy but it will be this time next week before i know it. Hahaha xxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

That will come quick maddie! 6 months would have been rubbish! Hope whatever happens, you get there in the end! X

Princess- its a different lady my last one got pregnant! Which is weird to think my genetic child so to speak will be born around July time .....
If your happy to know I would ask! I bet she is, as you are! X

Rosa- glad you are starting to come if the pain killers! X x


----------



## smiledreamer

But by July u will have a little one on the way too c


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks smiled dreamer, I really hope so! X


----------



## ~Hope~

St wow 26 eggs is a bumper crop, lucky 13 for you :thumbup: I woke up with the mask on after EC and after the other surgery. The first time it freaked me out and I was trying to tear it off, the next time it didn't bother me and I kept it on for a little while. Fx for fertilisation. 

Maddie sorry that you can't start stimms yet but brilliant that you can have your procedure so quickly. If it was the cause of the miscarriage better to get it seen to than risk it again. 

Tiff how odd to get a opk but no temp rise. Hope it's on the up tomorrow. 

AQ not long to go now!

Kirsten how's the ms honey? Hope you're coping ok. 

Rosa hello you, glad you're feeling a little better and coming off the meds. 

:wave: to anyone else that I missed. 

Afm after a little negotiation we've secured a new house! :wohoo: it's the three bed that I fell in love with on the door step so fx it all goes through ok. Gotta start packing so we don't have to do it during our cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks hope,hopefully can get sorted soon. Congratulations on putting an offer on house you fell in love with. Fingers crossed it will all go through smoothly. It will be so nice to have new house and little beanin it too.......very soon. Happy packing. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Still no temp rise! I'm so mad. FF is saying I could still ovulate today but today is the last day so if no temp rise then my body failed to ovulate which has never happened to me before. I've also never ovulated so late after having a positive opk either. Why can't anything go right?


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Hope, yay for moving, soooooooo exciting you got the house you wanted!! some just feel like home from the start so its great you found it. :flower:

St, yay for 26!!!! holy moly its a bumper crop, hope ur ok pain wise and cant wait to hear your fertilisation info.

Kazza yay for 5!! thats great news!! are u having 2 put back?

Princess, rosa, trask, hope you're all doing good, :flower:

Aq, starting soon sooooooo excited for you, it was our last appointment there today and i was thinking of you and keeping everything crossed this cycle is the one, :flower:

Maddie, so sorry i didnt see your post when i replied the first time, so glad u got an earlier appointment an they can start u stimming asap after its done.

Kelly, im soooooooo sorry, keeping everything crossed your temp rises soon. :hugs:

Tink, hope your ok, hugs
Hi to everyone else an sorry if i missed u.


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks babies, your pics are great. I did write in your journal. So happy for you. 

Kelly really hope everything ok. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Wow for all the eggies! good luck for report tomorrow  x

Maddie- Yep it never rains but it pours but we just have to crack on an hope for happy times. I really hope u can be pupo soon and good luck for your hysto x

Hope- Yay for the new house x

Rosa- So glad your doing well an 11 wks already! wow x

Isabella- Thank you so much for thinking of me. I am so relieved that you are doing well and have passed the 12wk mark! yaaay x

Princess- Another day down to your scan! yaay x

Hi to Trask, Tinks and all the gang x

AFM- I am just raring to go now! glad time seems to be going fast. I have decided i will be getting signed off work for 2wks from EC as i want to be as stress free as poss and get lots of rest to help our embie. I just carried on as normal last 2ww and with a lot of grief and sadness too so dont think that helped so a few days bed rest this time around an then taking it easy xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Maddie sorry to here things could be on hold, but deff better to get these things sorted out! Everything crossed things go ok and quickl for you! 

Hope - congrats on the house what a great feeling! 

Rosa glad your feeling better hun, rest up x 

St 26 wow that's amazing! Well done! 

Sorry if I missed anyone xx 

Afm tomorrow we are booked for 3day transfer but will get a call in the morning to confirm how thy are doing, if all is well we might rebook for Monday!


----------



## schoolteacher

Have you had the call yet Kazza? X

AQ-Im having all of next week off, as I don't think I rested enough last time! Good idea I think! X

Hope- fantastic news on your house move, hope everything goes according to plan! X

Princess-what is it now, 4 or 5 days? X

Babies-so glad scan went well for you! X

Hello to Kelly, trask, tinks, maddie and smile! X

aFM- had the call, of my 13, 10were mature, and 9 fertilised! X


----------



## smiledreamer

thats great huni!!
r u booked for a day 5 transfer again?
are u having 2 put bak this time
and can i be realllly nosey and ask how cum ur having icsi.. iv got to have it too

how does that call compare to last time xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya sitting in the clinic now! Having a three day transfer thinking they will put two back I have 2 7 cells one didn't grow and two others not so good! 

Sorry no personals trying not to wet myself as clinics running late! 

How long did you ladies have twinges for after ec I'm still not feeling right on my left side!


----------



## kazzab25

St just seen you post that's great we'll done!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Well done for EC St, 26 eggs is amazing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kazza - GL for transfer today, I believe 50-60% is normal for fertilisation :thumbup:

Sorry your treatment is on hold Maddie, GL for Thursday.

Hope you get some answer regarding your cycle soon Kelly :hugs:

AQ - I wish my clinic worked like yours, that way I wouldn't have to do a 130 mile round trip for a needle teach. Our clinic seems to think you forget :dohh: I am on new drugs but I am sure the injection part is normal, you have to pick your drugs up as well. They dont get delivered. You will be shooting up in no time hun :thumbup:

Hope - Yey for your house, its all so exciting and gives you something else to focus on :thumbup:

Nothing to report with me, still loving all the BFP we have had recently :happydance:

Hi Smile, Traskey, Princess, Babies, Rosa and everyone else :kiss:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!
Smile-we had icsi as dh has very low sperm count after a vr. Each time we have actually been on standby for dh to have surgical speem retrieval in case none come out at all! Luckily it hasn't been needed yet!

Egg/embryo Numbers very similar to last Time now, as last time had 9 for me and 7 fertilised!x

Kazza- are you pupo now? One or 2? Hope it went well, rest up if you can! Was that a 3 day? X


----------



## Maddie30

Fab news St. Hope they continue to fertlise nicely for you. 

Kazza how are you? Hope your ok xx

Hope your all ok ladies xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Yaaaaay! that is fab fertilisation report! GL for ET. You will soon be in the 2ww madness! ha x

Kazza- Are u pupo now? if so congrats and i hope 2ww goes fast for you x

Tinks- Yes im glad our clinic didnt require me to go back for another needle teach and that meds got delivered but we are also lucky as we live a 20 min drive away from our clinic x

Hi to Princess, Rosa, Maddie, Smile, Trask, babies,Hope an all the gang x

AFM- Only around 9-10 days intill af is due now so will soon be jabbing away! working all wkend an then leaving early on monday for medication consult with nurse over the phone so she can tell me when to start jabbing an how much etc. I think im supposed to start on cd1 but nurse will clarify this on monday. Exciting times ahead! xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi 2 embies put back!! 7 cells on day three not sure what that means!!


----------



## Maddie30

Kazza that's great. Your now pupo, yeahhhhhh xx
Aq how exciting that you are soon ready to start. Im working this weekend too. Don't work too hard xx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Yay to 2 embies! congrats on being pupo. Our embie was transferred on day 2 and it was 5 cells so 7-8 cells is normal for a day 3 ;-) x

Maddie- Its rubbish working wkend isnt it?! ah well maternity leave soon! ha PMA x

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza on day three embies should be about 7 sometimes 8 cells so thats perfect, we had two put back that were 8 cells on day 3. 

So ladies, at exactly 5 weeks post partum (yesterday) the witch made her appearance. I did ovulate on valentines day like I thought I did I just had a 3 day lp which is why my temps didn't stay up. After having my son I ovulated and had a 4 day lp for my first AF so I'm not surprised. I've already called the clinic and am now 1 month in the 2-3 month wait list for FET. After all the horrible things that have happened to me and my family I am hoping so bad to get the call next cycle for FET after waiting only 2 months instead of having to wait the 3.


----------



## ~Hope~

St brilliant news! Will you freeze any this time?

Kazza. :dance: hello PUPO lady! Rest up because here begins the most stressful two weeks since now you just have to wait, and rest and hope. Stay sticky little beans we're still waiting on a twin mummy!

Hello girls. Nothing much going on here today except a bit of packing, which turned out quite good when we found a bag full of coins in the cupboard and according to the labels inside there's 100 quid in there! No idea why we put it in the cupboard instead of the bank :lol:


----------



## Kelly9

Great find! I want $100!


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Good luck with waiting list for FET x

Hope- Nice find! wish we could find 100 quid right now! lol x

Just watching whitney houstons funeral and crying my eyes out. So sad and thinking of her lovely daughter left without her mum. Not long been thru that utter heartbreak myself so i really do feel for her :( xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay for pupo with twins Kazza! 7 cells is fine! X

Hope-yay for finding money! I love it when you find a note wrapped up in a receipt or something! Never found that much though! X

AQ- it is very sad indeed, an bless her daughter having to be filmed the whole time too! 

Kelly- so glad you are now edging a little nearer to your FET! X

Tinks- so annoying you have a long journey just for needle teach! X

Evening everyone else! X


----------



## smiledreamer

st can i ask wot ur hubby morph was x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies I really hope this works!! 

Hope nice find!! Well done ! 

Kelly 9 fx you don't have 3 months! 

St do you no if you will havea three or five day transfer! 

Hi Maddie, Smiledreamer, Aq trask, rosa and everyone else hope your all doing fine xxx 

Question or you ladies! I felt bloated before ec but since it's not seemed to go down and both ovaries especially the left feel a bit odd, tender but not painful, is this normal? Alo I'm on progesterone suppsitorys so thought maybe that was adding to it, what side affects do u get from cyclogest/ progesterone? Getting psranoid about everything!

I have a feeling I wontbhang the testing out till my otd on 2/3 when is the earliest you can test, I still get a positive on Peggy tests from the trigger which I had on the 13th feb!.


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry for typos


----------



## Kelly9

Thats normal and HCG will make it stick around longer or get worse which is why pregnancy aggravates it also the progesterone can cause it to. My ovaries were still twice their size when I had Hannah's surgery at 18 weeks. But i had bad OHSS.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies 

sorry i havent posted much today, not well at all and neithers dh but ive been lurking reading whats going on with everyone

just wanted to say kazza congrats on being pupo
the progesterone can cause pregnancy like symptoms as well as cramping, constipation or diarrhoea and just general uncomfort
the hcg is pregnancy or trigger shot can make ohss worse

hope everyone is ok tho :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks princess! 

When do you think the trigger will be one! I don't want any false positives! 

Sorry o he's your unwell, what's up xx


----------



## Kelly9

depends on how much they used, my trigger was 7500 IU's and I got a faint bfp at 8dpo or 5dp3dt. I think most trigger shots are around 10,000 IU's though. I used ic's to test out my trigger.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh princess hope you and dh get better soon. 

Aq I'm with you on mat leave and pma. 

Kelly glad your nearer to fet. I hope you haven't got to wait long. 

Well hope you lucky thing finding £100.......shopping comes to mind. Ha x

Hi everyone else. Xxx


----------



## princess_1991

I tested for trigger at 3dp5dt (so 10 days past trig (i think!) and it was proper negative then 4dp5dt I got my super faint bfp but it was so faint I wasn't sure if it was there :haha:

I'm suffering with my ms and I think DH has a bit of sympathy sIckness :winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

Kazzab, pupo with twins!!!! :yipee: I thInk it's 10 days after the trigger before its out of your system but I could be wrong.

Princess, so sorry ur dealing with ms. On top of not sleeping u must just be miserable u poor thing. :hugs:

Hi ladies! :hi:


----------



## Tinks85

ST - You have a fab fertilisation record :thumbup: Thats one good thing about FET, we dont have to worry about DH :spermy: We was also on edge last time, its not nice :hugs: It is annoying having to travel so far, especially when its for something simple like just a blood test but we dont mind too much, it will all be worth it. Just dread paying the fuel :dohh: Plus we are not the only ones, I know a few girls have to travel :thumbup:

AQ - Hope your medication consult goes well tomorrow. I am sure it will though :winkwink: 

Kazza - Congrats on being PUPO with twins :happydance: Well done hun :thumbup: I was tender for a while after ET so dont worry to much. Unfortunatly the pesseries can give you all sort od symptoms and twingys so dont read to much into anything, well try :winkwink:. It took me 8 days to test out my trigger :thumbup:

Kelly - You must be relevied to know whats going on with your cycle now and I really hope you can get going at 2 months instead of 3. You have been through enough already :hugs::hugs:

Hope - Great find, I bet with moving an extra £100 is going come in very handy with something :thumbup:

Princess - Sorry you and DH are unwell, hope you both feel better soon :hugs:

Hi Smile, Rosa, Maddie, Traskey and everyone else, hope everyone is well.

Not much to report for me, panicing a little about starting again but glad to be as well. Very mixed emotions.

Hope everyone has a good Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks everyone, I'm really worried as these pains don't feel like just normal cramps its like muscuar pain when i push down on it and also period like cramps aswell!! getting myself all worked up, could my bowel or bladder be punctured, is it a pelvic infection, or a twisted ovary!! Is there an infection in my uterus meaning embies wont implant!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhn

Thanks or all the congrats never thought I'd get this far!!

My trigger was 6500 iu so if still positive yesterday not sure when I can test as I no ill rest early!

Princess sorry your not feeling well, hope you both feel better soon


----------



## Tinks85

Kazza please try not too worry, I was very uncomfy for a while after. If you are that worried then just call your clinic, I am sure they will understand and maybe check you for OHSS. Hope it settles soon :hugs:

I would advise that once you have tested the trigger out to wait for as long as poss before testing for real. Testing early was the worst thing I did. It was BFN obviously but not knowing if there was any chance of it turning into a BFP was so hard and made the wait for OTD/AF 10 times worse. Everyone is different though :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks tinks I will try!!


----------



## Tinks85

Its the hardest thing ever :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

Just popping in, feeling worse today, asif that's possible!!
Bit ahem "backed up" so that's causing so much stomach pain
Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Ah bless you princess! feel better soon!x

Kazza-try not to worry! 

Tinks-sperm has always been our biggest worry both cycles! ..........I also have a feeling that if this cycle didn't work, a FET would! less stress from stimming drugs on my body!x

AFM -currently have 7 embies still going strong, well 5 strong, 2 lagging a bit! transfer either tommorow or wednesday!x


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- The joys of pregnancy! lol. I was very constipated with both of mine. Drink lots of fresh orange and try eating branflakes or similar x

Kazza- I had quite severe pain as a side effect from progesterone so it can happen. It causes cramps etc but obviously any agonising pain needs to be looked at x

Tinks- I feel same as you. So happy to be starting again but nervous too. It really is a mixed bag, esp when you have been there before and had a bfn. PMA that this time we will get pregnant x

Rosa- How are u feeling? x

Hi to Trask, Hope, Maddie, Babies, Tiff an all the gang x

AFM- I have worked all wkend so having a chill out now whilst the washing is on an then dishes an mop kitchen floor then hover living room. Never get a soddin rest! lol. I am sooo excited for my nurses consult over the phone tomorrow to go over meds an start dates etc. I am leaving work early afternoon so nice short day tomorrow xxx


----------



## Traskey

Kazzab, my ovaries were really sore for about two months after ec, but I did suffer with ohss on my first cycle. I wouldn't worry unless it gets extremely painful and you have trouble breathing. 

ST, congrats on being PUPO. 9 fertilised is a great haul :) Loads of :dust: for you this cycle. Glad so many are still going strong, transfer soon :D

Hope, yay for the deal on your new house and finding £100 :dance:

Tiff, I posted in your journal, Skyler looked so cute in his new bed. 

Maddie, hope your scan goes well.

AQ, less than 2 weeks before you can start :)

Tinks, that's a long way for needle teach :wacko:

Smile, how are you?

Rosa, hope you are feeling better.

:hugs: for anyone i've missed.


----------



## Tinks85

Princess, sorry you are feeling worse today :hugs::hugs: Could you not try fybogel? I am sure that very safe in pregnancy and is gentle.

ST - Yey 5 string ones is fab, fx for blast and frosties. Are you wanting frosties this time hun? When will the next report be?

AQ - I am trying my best to keep hold of some PMA but I am struggling. I know FET work, I have seen proof but I am still struggling to believe in it. I know this is wrong :nope: Enjoy your short day and nurse consult.

I have been quite short today with DH, snapping and that. I feel bad as its not fare and will not help matters :dohh: I am possitve I feel better once I am jabbing away. 

Now girls how bad are DR symptoms and how soon after your first injection/sniff did you get them??


----------



## Tinks85

Hi Traskey, I posts must have crossed. It is a long way but will be worth it. Just unlucky not to have a clinic closer. Our nearests big city is either Manchester or Liverpool (both 60-70 miles away) and thats where the clinics are. Hope you are well :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope when are your rough dates for IVF? Are you starting in march? 

The witch is killing me with cramps. I've taken my first clomid today to, to ensure this cycle is as short as possible, hopefully it works.


----------



## babies7777

tink i had bruserlin injections for dr, didnt have many symptoms at all, a bit emotional at times but nothing unmanageable, drink lots of water it helps stop headaches. Hope u dont get side effects. :flower:



Tinks85 said:


> Princess, sorry you are feeling worse today :hugs::hugs: Could you not try fybogel? I am sure that very safe in pregnancy and is gentle.
> 
> ST - Yey 5 string ones is fab, fx for blast and frosties. Are you wanting frosties this time hun? When will the next report be?
> 
> AQ - I am trying my best to keep hold of some PMA but I am struggling. I know FET work, I have seen proof but I am still struggling to believe in it. I know this is wrong :nope: Enjoy your short day and nurse consult.
> 
> I have been quite short today with DH, snapping and that. I feel bad as its not fare and will not help matters :dohh: I am possitve I feel better once I am jabbing away.
> 
> Now girls how bad are DR symptoms and how soon after your first injection/sniff did you get them??


----------



## Maddie30

Hi guys,

Tinks I Dr with buserilin too. I'm ok, a bit more emotional than last time and headaches but I think because I have been on in it for longer. 

Aq good luck for phone consultation tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope your having a lovely Sunday eve xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies,

Starting to feel a bit more normal today! I had a call from the lab to say my other three embryos didn't make it to freeze! He Los said the two put back into me were 7 cell which I new and grade 3. He said grade three is one below the top but some sites online say grade three is not good! Does anyone know? 

Tinks I dr with synarel my only real side affect was major headaches about 5 days inand bloated feeling. 

St how's your embies doing? Any idea when transfer will be? 

How is everyone else?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi! Yep we are going to blast so transfer will be Wednesday afternoon! Haven't got a confirmed time yet. They said today that still have 7 embies, but that 3 are ahead of the rest. X


----------



## kazzab25

Oh great news that your going to blast!!


----------



## rosababy

Kazzab, every clinic has different grading systems, so try not to compare and just trust ur doc. Glad ur feeling better!

St, great news!! Will u tranfer 2 this time?

Afm, feeling much better. I have a scan today. Mostly to check on the cyst but of course we'll see our babe. :cloud9:


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Grade 3 is fine hun. Our clinic grades the same wit 4 being top. Our embie was a 4 but sadly never stuck so dont get bogged down with grading. What will be will be x

ST- Fab news! going to blast with increase your chances! i dont think they allow 2 blasts to be transferred if under 35 tho? i might be wrong x

Rosa- Glad your feeling better and good luck with your scan and seeing bubs again. Update us asap x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Had nurse phone consult before and basically what happens is- i call clinic on cd1 and they book me in for a baseline scan cd2-3 an i take my fostimon an they tell me when to start it. Usually cd3-4 and then i go for another scan around cd5 and then again cd9-10 with a view to be booked in for EC so all very fast this time around! I will also be taking cetrotide alongside the fostimon but they will advise when to start that at my scan. So basically just waiting for AF now to get ball rolling. AF is due around the 27th but could be 2 days later as varies from cycle to cycle within 2 days sometimes if im stressed. I did the mixing myself last time but my friend injected me so i am still bit nervous of self injecting but i just had a practise on a orange! lmao. DH said he will do it if i really cant anyway. I will be doing the mixing an checking for air bubbles tho. ha xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Kelly - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Kazza - Glad you are feeling better. As Rose said, all clinic grade differently. I could even understand ours, it was nothing like anyones else I have seen on here but they said they were top quality :shrug: We just have to listern to the Dr I guess. Have you been testing out the trigger?

ST - Yey for going to blast :happydance::happydance::happydance: I know Princess had 2 blast put back and she is our baby :haha: We just have to fight our corners more maybe :thumbup:

Rosa - Glad you are feeling better also, how did the scan go?

AQ - Glad your consult went well hun. Once you have done a few injections you will be fine, its just the first time you have to break your own skin :thumbup:

Thanks for the advice on DR girls :kiss:

AFM - I have picked up the buserelin and load of needles and will be doing the first one at 6pm tonight. Wasn't much of a needle teach as its are 2nd go, just a refresher and we had to sign something to say we are wanting both back, if they survive. I have to go for a blood test when AF comes to check I am ready to start tablets to thicken my lining. Transfer should be 4-5 weeks from now :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Exactly tinks! I signed in some paper work about wanting two and they said they might, as second cycle and as I have twice been an egg sharer! We shall see, depend how many get to blast as if we have any to freeze, I would want to freeze at least 2 iykwim?
Best of luck for you starting! I will follow with interest, as I'm sure I will be doing an FET at sometime in my life! X

AQ- starting again! Yay! X

Rosa- how was scan? X

Princess- your first scan must be nearly here? Exciting! 

X


----------



## Maddie30

Tinks great news that you have a plan. 4-5 weeks will go so fast.

Aq I'm pleased that you have a plan also. Let's hope af shows up on time. 

St glad embies still doing well. Good luck for transfer on Wednesday and then you'll soon be pupo,yeahhhh xx

Kazza I'm not sure about grading either. That bit confuses me to be honest. I think its because there is so many different gradings used. I've got everything crossed for you. X

Princess good luck for scan tomorrow. How exciting to see how many are cooking xx

Traskey when is your USS? Hope you are ok.

Rosa glad your feeling better. How was your uss?

Hi to hope,smile and all the other gang. 

Afm I'm fine I'm still Dr waiting for hysteroscopy on Thursday then hopefully stimming if all well. By the way I'm 30 and our clinc our happy to put back two blast if we get that far. Xx


----------



## Tinks85

ST - Really hope they allow 2 but understand why you would want to freeze 2. I am finding having 2 to thaw worrying enough :dohh: It should be our choice, within reason :growlmad: I hope I can provide you with a possitive FET journey :winkwink:

Maddie - Good luck for Thursday. Thats good about your clinic allow 2 blasts as well :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

St glad your going to blast! Good luck for et on Wednesday, I'll be thinking of you and sending you sticky baby vibes :hugs:

AQ yay for starting next cycle! And your so brave injecting yourself, good luck hun, I hope everything goes well this cycle!

Tinks glad your needle tech went well and good luck for first jab tonight!

Maddie good luck for Thursday, hope everything goes well :hugs:

Kazza I agree with the others every clinic has a different grading system for different day eggs, sending you lots of sticky vibes!

:hi: to everyone else! Hope your all well :hugs:

Afm scan is on Wednesday, very excited but nervous at the same time, I just want he/she/them to be healthy and everything to go as it should be :thumbup:
This week we are a blueberry :cloud9:


----------



## kazzab25

Ross, aq, Maddie and tinks thanks for the info xc 

Tinks I'm still testing the trigger today is 7 days since taking ovitrelle and still showing faint bfp! It's the only time I've ever seen a bfp!!!!

Aq I'm sure you'll be fine injections keep practicing on that orange!! Lol 

Maddie best of luck for thursday I have everything crossed for you x

Ross glad your feeling better x 

Hi smile, princess hope, trask, kelly9 and everyone else x


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza there is a reason I buy a huge amount of ic's cause when I get that bfp I want to see it as many times as possible since I know how hard it was to get in the first place.


----------



## rosababy

AQ, try not to stress. I think af has been late for every single one of us in an ivf round. :wacko: So glad you're starting up again!!

Tinks, yay for meds and starting your FET round!! :happydance: 4-5 weeks should be here in no time. Don't forget to have a project ready for the tww. :wacko:

ST, I think you could definitely make a good argument of why you should be able to put 2 back in. Egg sharing, 2nd round, etc. :thumbup: How many do you have? I understand wanting to freeze at least 2. My doc put all 3 back in. :saywhat: He said it was pretty aggressive though.

Maddie, when do you think your hysteroscopy will be? Is it an endometrial biopsy as well? Mine were at the same time, so I don't know which one was the painful one, but I'm thinking it was the biopsy. 

Princess, I'm so excited for your scan! I can't wait to see how many buns you've got cookin' in there!

Afm, I'm officially done with dildo cam scans! I had a belly sonogram and saw the heartbeat, which was good for my nervous nelly side, and doc couldn't find the cysts, which is awesome! He said I could still have some small ones in there, but he'd def be able to see a 6 cm cyst. Next scan is my birthday, 4 weeks! :cake:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, kelly! :hi: We posted at the same time. Hope you're doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Whats a hysteroscopy?

I'm focusing on making it through each day. AF is being the biggest bitch, I am bleeding quiet heavily since yesterday so I'm keeping an eye on it cause it could be my fistula bleeding and not af, also my temps are high like post ovulation to which is making me think maybe it's not af. I am hoping for it to slow down then go away in the next few days so I can be sure it is the witch. It's doing my head in, I'm constantly on guard in case I have to go to emerg.


----------



## rosababy

Hysteroscopy is when they take a pic from the inside of your uterus, I believe. Mine was quite painful, but I think it was the endometrial biopsy that was painful, where they take a sample of your uterine lining to biopsy, rather than the hysteroscopy. Youch! 

What is fistula bleeding?


----------



## Kelly9

I have a fistula in my uterus it's when an artery connects to a vein so the vein is supporting the arterial blood flow which it is not designed to do and can result in haemorrhaging. I haven't had any bleeding issues with it yet but this period is so heavy and painful, I have never bled this much. It's not gushing but I'm changing my pad every 2 hours and going to the washroom every 30mins to have lots of blood come out in the toilet. The fistula was diagnosed a few days after I delivered Hannah so I've only known about it a short while and am paranoid now that I'll bleed out or have complications. If I didn't know about it I would have just assumed this was the worst af ever but it makes me wonder since I had positive opks on the 14th and 15th then a temp rise a few days later and my temps have stayed up since which they've never done when I was on my period.


----------



## rosababy

Wow, that sounds awful. Is that something that will go away? I hope your bleeding goes away soon and it's just a regular af. :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kelly it does sound awful. Hope it stops soon. Thanks Rosa. Not looking forward to it at all. Roll on Thursday eve xx


----------



## Kelly9

It won't go away but I don't need surgery for it yet unless I start to bleed from it. I have a higher risk of haemorrhaging with every labour and delivery to. I'm still bleeding heavy but it hasn't gotten worse so hopefully by tomorrow it will be less. I'll be cd4 then.


----------



## babies7777

Argh!!!!! i just wrote a huge message and now its gone!!!!! round 2, now what did i say, :brat:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all ok.

Aq yay for drugs schedule, hope u can start soon.

Tink yay for collecting meds, sooooooo exciting

Maddie tons of luck for thurs, will be thinking of u

St soooooo exciting u will soon be pupo, hope u can get two put back.

Kazz hope the tww is going good for u.

Kelly hope af eases up on u soon :hugs:

Doodar, hope u an zippy are well

Princess tons of luck for ur scan tomorrow, cant wait to hear ur news

Trask hope you're doing well

Rosa :hi: bump buddy

Hope, hope the packing is going well.

Hi to everyone else.

:flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! just a quickie, my transfer is tomorrow at 2.30pm! x


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza - so sorry your little embies didn't make it to frosties. Focus on the little ones inside you though - we're still waiting for a twin mummy here! :thumbup:

ST good luck for transfer tomorrow honey - just think this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO :thumbup:

Tiff - I didn't realise the witch had got you, I thought you just had an OPK surge, is time flying that quickly?? How comes you're taking clomid this cycle?Do you have a date for FET? :hugs: just saw a more recent post - hope it's not the fistula, keep an eye out girl and take care of yourself :hugs:

Tinks - My DR was buserelin sniffs, only side effects I had were hot flushes, mainly at night which meant I couldn't sleep so I was exhausted. I did not enjoy that mini heat wave we had last September! Drink shed loads of water so you don't get a headache. Hope the first jab went well - just 4-5 weeks until PUPO :happydance:

AQ not long til you start now - sounds like it'll only be a blink until EC time! I let DH do the mixing the first couple of days but he couldn't get the knack so I ended up doing mixing and he did the stabbing :thumbup:

Maddie - keeping my fx that they find out what's going on Thursday so you can start stimming. :hugs:

Kirsten - wow 7 weeks already! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan tomorrow :thumbup: Oh I wanted to ask you about your MS. Are you just feeling nauseous or have you been sick? I remember you have emetephobia (SP?) like me. I was only nauseous last time but I wonder if I just got lucky!

Rosa - wow 11 weeks! So glad you had a belly scan and no more dildo cams :thumbup:

Isabella - Happy 13 weeks!

:wave: to anyone I missed :wave:

AFM well the :witch: rode in about an hour ago so I think tomorrow will be officially CD1 as I'm sure last time they said I had to wake up bleeding. We have our official FU appt tomorrow at 3.30 and if everything goes ok I assume that means we can get started on CD19... holy corolee! I'm still wondering whether we should delay a month in case we end up completing on our house sale in the middle of the 2ww, but I figure the people we're buying from haven't found anything yet so we're more likely to end up completing in the next cycle if we delay. Yikes - In 20 days I could be starting again :wacko::winkwink::thumbup::happydance::wacko:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff - just had a thought - is this the first time you've taken CLomid? I only ask because the cycle I did it I started taking on CD2 I think and I had the heaviest period I'd ever had in my life. I was changing pads every couple fo hours and had to send DH to buy nightime pads for me to wear in the day. I twas awful and so I only ended up taking half the prescribed dose. The bleeding slowed after about 3 days I think.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Hope, 20 day yippee hope it flies past for you x 

Maddie good luck for Thursday x 

St best of luck tomorrow xx 

Hi Kelly, rosa, aq, trask babies and the gang xxx 

Afm only 3dp3dt and it is going very very slowly! I've tested out the trigger again today and the line has gone so now I need to try and hang it out as longas possible! When do y think the earliest a frer might pick up a result?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hope-I think just go for it, don't delay! As you said if you do, it may still come in the middle of things!x

Kelly-Hows the bleeding? Whatever its from, heavy bleeding doesn't sound nice, I'm lucky to have never suffered with heavy AF. xx

Kazza-you are 2 days ahead of me as tommorow ! will be technically be 5dpo so on thursday I will be 1dp5dt and you will be 5dp3dt? Will be testing just after you! x

maddie-GL thursday!

Princess-can't wait to here how your scan goes!x

AQ-forgive me, have you started now! sounds like you are having a lot more scans this time, thats good. x

Tinks-yay for starting! x

AFM-well ladies I feel like poo! Sorry to bring thread down, I don't know if its side effects from the steroids (though I'm only on medium dose), but I feel so down! -Reading the side effects freaked me out-bloody ell! Weight gain, increased appetiete, up and down mood, seeing things, suicidal thoughts...the list goes on! It also said that people who have had depression before (I have), are more likely to get the low mood side effects.
Plus....DH is just doing my head in, bless him he can't do anything right! but he is a little stressed too, and I can't really do anything right either! Urggh, a few days ago I was literally finding him repulsive as well! poor dh.
Due to the low mood for whatever reason I'm having it, I just feel like this cycle is not gonna work! I just feel like as it failed last time, thats all I know, I can't let myself believe another outcome in case it doesn't happen. 
Apologies again for bringing the thread down.......x


----------



## Maddie30

St im so sorry you feel down. You are allowed to feel the way you do. This journey of TTC is not easy. Don't give yourself to much of a hard time. Easier said than done. I really do hope you feel better soon xxxxx

Hope good luck for tomorrow. I really hope appt goes well. How exciting that you can start this cycle. I have everything crossed for you. 

Princess good luck for tomorrow. Are you our first twin momma?

Kelly hope your a bit better

Hi to smile,Kazza,tinks,Aq,Doodar,babies and Rosa. Hope your well and thank you all for your goodluck wishes xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I ovulated on Valentines day, my lp was 3 days. It happened my first cycle after my son to but lengthened out for the next cycle. I'm taking clomid to keep my cycle shorter so I can call the clinic sooner and hopefully get accepted for FET next month. My cycles are 34 days long normally after after having Skyler they were 37 for the first few months, the clomid keeps them around 28-30 days. 

The bleeding isn't from the clomid I wasn't taking it before AF showed, this is my first AF since post partum bleeding. The heaviness has passed now I'm thinking she'll be gone in another 2 or so days.


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- You will already have your baby inside u so dont worry about frosties ;-) most women i know have not had frosties either so not a common thing really. I know so hard but dont test early. They give OTD for a reason. to stop us losing our minds! lol. If you got a earlier positive it could still be a negative by OTD if something 'happened'. Testing at OTD makes the news official and believe me i tested waaaay early last cycle an depressed myself early on x

ST- Sorry your feeling down. Its such a mix of emotions! GL for transfer tomorrow! I have not started yet but will be next wk ;-) x

Hope- Yay to starting soon! x

Hi to tinks, trask, rosa, princess, babies, Tiff, maddie an all the gang x

AFM- Keep getting cramps but hope af is not early as my dad having gall bladder removed tomorrow an iv taken 5 days from work to look after him so would struggle with scans etc aswell. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

So the witch has left as fast as she came... this is/was truly the weirdest cycle I've ever had.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff how strange. Hope she sorts herself out next monthso you can get started on FET. 

St oh dear honey, sorry to read that you're feeling low. Will you have to take the steroids for a while? Take care of yourself and try and do something to make you laugh and don't worry about bringing the thread down, talking things out always makes me feel better. Before is started my last cycle I talked to my therapist about whether I should believe the cycle would work or whether I should protect my heart and consider it might fail so it would be a shorter distance to fall. She told me that whether I thought positively or negatively if it didn't work I'd experience the same level of devastation and therefore I might as well think positive. It's hard to do I know and last time I was blissfully unaware that a BFP is just the first hurdle you have to cross. I know I'm going to struggle with the thinking positive this time around but I know I have to as I truly believe it was part of our success last time. Our minds are more powerful than we truly understand!

:hugs: and :flower: to all, the :witch: is kicking my butt. I'm in pain and I'm so tired, it was supposed to be my day off today but something big is kicking off at work so I have to work instead, luckily I can do that from home with a hot water bottle!


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq hope everything goes well with your dad's surgery :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

What you have said makes sense Hope, thank you! X


----------



## kazzab25

ST, i know exactly how you are feeling, as i too the last two days have been feeling exactly the same!! I cant blame the steroids!! Ive been in tears today,and just the sheer thought that this might not work, where will this leave me? Hundreds of questions and feelings going round and round in my mind that i have no control over, so why worry about it? but i cant help it!!! does that make sence? 

I suppose, the only thing we can do is keep our chin up, head held high, there is no reason why this should fail for us, we have got this far! As hard as it is ive decided PMA all the way now!! Im sure we will have good days and bad days throughout and its completely natural!! Sorry i cant be of much help :( xxx

How is everyone doing? 

Hope - I hope AF pushes off soon for you! x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls just a quickie to say my dads surgery went well and we will be bringing him home later on so il be looking after him an have no internet connetion at his house so wont be on as much. Hope everyone is well . Got treatment booklet in post today. Yaaay xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks kazza your words did help! its soo bloody hard isn't it? xxxxxxxx

AQ-glad your dad is home, and all went well. xxx

AFM-Am now pupo with.......twins!!! They let us have 2 back! but sadly prob no frosties, all the rest bit behind, they will give me a call tommorow to say. So only 2 were where they should be I guess thats why we didn't have to fight for 2 like I was expecting! As we wouldn't have wanted to freeze just one. I feel much more optimistic now I have my embies back, was a long 5 days without them,I feel really positive about having two....x


----------



## Tinks85

Just a quickie from me.

ST - I feel just the same about this cycle, I can not even let myself believe this cycle will work, I cant let my guard down. DH keeps teling me I need to be more posstive but I just cant :shrug: We are here for you though hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

On a possitive note congrats on being PUPO with twin blasts :happydance::happydance::happydance: Sorry about no frosties though :hugs:

Hope - I think you should just go for it and start, you never know what around the corner :thumbup: It is so scary to start again, I cant even imagin how it feels for the ladies that have had a loss :hugs::hugs:

AQ - Glad your Dads surgery went well :thumbup:

AFM - Injections are going ok, a little stingy and they leave a little lump but not too bad x


----------



## ~Hope~

:wohoo: two blasts? Wow our odds of a twins my just shot up!

Anyone heard from Kirsten?

AQ glad your booklet arrived and your dads surgery went well. We'll miss you. 

Afm back from the clinic. Doctor was lovely, although she insisted I have a scan to check no damage to my uterus after the d&c so i had it today with the witch and all. Yuck. Wasn't as messy as I thought it might be though and oddly i wasn't as affected as I thought I would be looking at my empty uterus again. Good news is no damage. Now our next hurdle is she wants to make sure I'm not anaemic so I had bloods taken today. I call on Friday and if I get the all clear then we start on cd19! Fx the bloods come back clear.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks we crossed. Glad your jabbies are going ok. Sending some positive vibes your way :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Kirsten posted in her journal... I think she just forgot us lol. 

I want twins super bad now.... will be asking about having 2 blasts put back again but then we'd have to culture the embies another 2 days to get them to blast which means we'd loose more so maybe I'll just ask for 3 days 3's and see what they say.


----------



## Maddie30

Grrrrrrrrrr I cannot believe typed loads and phone didn't post reply. 

Sorry ladies, hope everyone well. 

St congrats on being pupo. Hope you feel better x
Hope glad apt went well. Princess is well. I popped to her journal. What your therapist advised is so true x
Aq glad dad op went well
Hi to Traskey,babies,Rosa,tinks,smile and Kazzab. Xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies!

I didn't forget about you :winkwink:
I only updated my journo cuz of crap signal and fell asleep when I got home :dohh:

For those of you that haven't seen my journal, 

We have one perfect little baby, with a beautiful strong heartbeat, little arms and legs and he's measuring exactally 7 weeks 2 days :cloud9:
The minute I saw him I instantly thought boy :thumbup:
Were over the moon!

Will do personals tomorrow and will try and get scan pic on as soon as :winkwink:


----------



## princess_1991

Oh and st congrats on being PUPO with twins :happydance:


----------



## babies7777

St yay pupo with twins, soooooooo excited for u.

Aq glad ur dad is ok :flower:

Princess tons of congrats again, cant wait to see pic

Maddie tons of luck for today.

Hi to everyone else

:flower:

Afm, thought i felt the little pea move the other day, felt like bubbles popping, could have been gas but it felt different.


----------



## Tinks85

Hope - Glad there was no damage on the scan. CD2 scans are not nice are they. GL for your blood results on Friday, I am sure everything will be fine. Are you doing short or long protocol? Sorry if you have already said.

Babbies - How exciting feeling the baby move :cloud9::cloud9:

Princess - congrats again on your perfect little baby :cloud9:

Hi Maddie, AQ, Kelly, Traskey, ST and everyone else.

Our first twin mummy is still up for grabs, Traskey??? anyone :winkwink:

AFM - Well hot flushes have kicked in and have had a few mood swings, poor DH has gotten the brunt of them :dohh:


----------



## babies7777

Tink, sorry u r getting side effects, hope the time goes fast for u, :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

just popping in to say CONGRATS to ST for being pupo with twins!

Also Congrats to Princess on her scan. Glad bean is all well. xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

St how you feeling?

Princess I did write on your journal but congratulations. So pleased for you xx

Afm hysteroscopy went well this morning and I can now start stimming on Sunday. Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I hope I can be a twin mummy. I think having twins would be amazing after what my DH and I have been through, and though I wasn't hoping for it the fresh round my perspective has completely changed these last few months, as I would expect it to.


----------



## rosababy

Maddie, how was your hysteroscopy? Yay for stimming on Sunday!!! :happydance:

ST, PUPO WITH TWINS!!! Good for you for letting them put 2 in you! :yipee: When is your testing date? I think you'll be our twin mommy!

Hope, Ugh, those cd2/3 scans are so gross. :sick: I'm glad your uterus is good and ready for another go! So you're starting on cd19 of this cycle? :thumbup:

Princess, I wrote in your journal, but yay for a perfect heartbeat! :cloud9: Congrats, hun.

Afm, not much to report. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, so dh and I are officially announcing this weekend. Another BnB friend gave me this idea...to take a picture of a bun in our oven and post it as my profile pic. :haha: We'll see how many people actually notice.


----------



## Maddie30

Fab idea Rosa. Hysteroscopy went well. They said uterus clear so happy to continue. Hopefully no more obstacles before et now xx


----------



## princess_1991

Maddie glad hysteroscopy went well! And yay for stimming on Sunday :happydance:

Rosa :yipee: for reaching 12 weeks! I'll be looking out for your announcement on fb, I'll also have my shocked face on :winkwink:

Tink sorry side effects have kicked in, there pants aren't they! Big :hugs:

AQ glad your dads op went well, hope he's feeling better soon! How are you feeling hun?

Hope glad your cd2 scan went well, and :wohoo: for starting soon!!

Babies how sweet your feeling baby move! Bet it was amazing!

St, Kelly, kazza how are you?

Sorry to anyone else I missed :hugs:

Afm scan is now up on my journal :thumbup: I just can't stop looking at it :blush:


----------



## ~Hope~

:wohoo:

Thought that was appropriate given everyone seems to be posting good stuff these days :thumbup:

Rosa wow 12 weeks flew right by! Love the FB idea. 

Kirsten. Wow that you could see arms and legs, at 6+6 we just saw a blob. I'm pushing for a later scan date this time. 

Tinks boo to grumpy side effects, I was lucky not to get the grumps last time but who knows this time ;) we're doing the exact same protocol as last time so long protocol. She said usually when cycling over 35 they double the dose of everything but since my last cycle was only a matter of months ago and it all went text book she sees no need to change it. The age 35 thing is just arbitrary anyway because if I'd have started my last cycle 6 weeks later they'd have doubled everything. And why would 6 weeks make any difference in real terms. 

Oh and we talked about embies v blasts and she said if possible we should definitely go to blasts as it increases chance of pregnancy but that we would not be allowed two blasts out back as the risk of twins is far to high. I said I didn't mind twins and she said would I rather have eme healthy baby or two with potential special needs. People have natural twins all the time and they don't all end up with special needs but I can see where they're coming from. 

Happy Friday everyone. The weekend starts in 9 short hours :thumbup:

Fx my blood results are in and we get the go ahead today...


----------



## Maddie30

Hope it would be lovely if you get two blast. I'm pushing for that too. I work in high risk obstetrics and yes twins are classed as a high risk pregnancy but very rare if have special needs. Anyway I know they will do what's right for us at the time. So happy you have a plan and hoping you feel positive.

Princess I will pop over to journal and have a look at scan. It's very exciting. I really hope I get to this stage next time. Xx

Hi to everyone. Happy Friday. I'm off today and I'm in the mood for a good shop xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Maddie glad hysteroscopy went well! And yay for stimming on Sunday 

Rosa -Fantastic news on 12 weeks, and sooo exciting to be able to announce now! I can't wait to one day be able to do that!x

Maddie-great news on stimming! have fun shopping! x 

Tink sorry you have been grumpy, are poor DH's put up with a lot don't they!x

AQ glad your dads op went well. x

Hope glad your cd2 scan was fine! wow they really were pushy on the matter of SET weren't they! x

Babies -amazing you felt baby move!

Kelly-hope you get the chance for twins next time if thats what you want!

princess-i'm going straight to look at your scan pic! x

kazza how are you?

Sorry to anyone else I missed ! AFM-been so crampy since transfer-think its the drugs, seems worse in morning and evening. Also tmi but had diarrhoea yesterday morning! boo!
xxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Maddie Good luck for stimming. 

Tink Hope your feeling brighter soon, it will all be worth it x

AQ glad everything is all ok with your dad x

Babies -What a lovely feeling that must be xx 

princess- Congratulations on the scan!!!! 

ST i had dioreer however you spell it!! just before EC!!! TERRIBLE!!!!! I put it down to all the meds!! 

Hi to kelly, rosa, trask and sorry if i have missed anyone xx

AFM no news, 2ww killing me and i do have a confession i did a test!! 6DP3DT and negative, so not feeling great!! I no its early though! :( just not feeling at hopefull! I think its coz I did a 3dt but i have seen loads of sucesses with 3 day transfers so i dont no why im like it!!


----------



## Maddie30

Aww Kazza it is still early. Try not to worry. Easier said than done. I had a 3 day transfer and got pregnant with one good embie. Three day transfers are successful too. I think i got my first very very faint line at 8dp3dt. I didnt test before. I am keeping everything crossed for us all:baby::baby: I also found the 2ww extremely hard. The injections, pessaries,ec,et didnt bother me much. That 2ww though was somethng else:growlmad::growlmad: Try and keep busy and stay positive:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Oh thats good to hear that 3dt do work!! 

Im the same everything else i coped with but the 2ww!! nightmare!!


----------



## babies7777

Kazz mine was a 3 day transfer too, :flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza my little one was a three day transfer too so yes they do work. Stay strong honey and STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!

Got my blood results back and the levels were fine so we're good to go! Of course the nurse didn't ring me back so I don't have my dates yet, will have to call them again on Monday. Fx it will be 16 more sleeps until we start DR! :dance:


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news hope :flower:



~Hope~ said:


> Kazza my little one was a three day transfer too so yes they do work. Stay strong honey and STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!
> 
> Got my blood results back and the levels were fine so we're good to go! Of course the nurse didn't ring me back so I don't have my dates yet, will have to call them again on Monday. Fx it will be 16 more sleeps until we start DR! :dance:


----------



## Maddie30

Brilliant news hope. Can I ask did you ladies use aspirin while cycling??


----------



## rosababy

Yes on the aspirin.

Kaz, I was also a 3dt. :thumbup: They used to ONLY do 3dt, so it obviously works.


----------



## kazzab25

Oh wow that's great to hear!!! Thanks ladies I feel much better! I will step away from the pee ticks now I promise!! 

Hope not long now till dr!!


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- Awww your scan pic is super cute hunni! congrats again x

Rosa- LOVE your idea of the bun in oven pic! are u going to do this on FB? congrats to getting to 12wk milestone. Fab news x

Maddie- Glad appt went well x

Hope- All sounds good. Not long now x

Hi to Trask, Tinks, Babies, and all the gang x

AFM- Sorry for short personals but im sooo worn out today. Been looking after my dad and doing his housework as well as our own an walking dog, getting messages and cooking a lot, plus AF due tomorrow so very tired. lol. Hope AF shows tomorrow so i can call clinic an get booked in for scan mon or tue to get it over with! lol xxx


----------



## rosababy

africaqueen said:


> Rosa- LOVE your idea of the bun in oven pic! are u going to do this on FB? congrats to getting to 12wk milestone. Fab news
> 
> AFM- Sorry for short personals but im sooo worn out today. Been looking after my dad and doing his housework as well as our own an walking dog, getting messages and cooking a lot, plus AF due tomorrow so very tired. lol. Hope AF shows tomorrow so i can call clinic an get booked in for scan mon or tue to get it over with! lol xxx

Yes, going to put it on FB. thanks! Sorry you're so tired. Your dad is lucky to have you. :hugs: Make sure to get some rest.


----------



## Tinks85

Just a quickie from me.

Maddie - So glad you can start stimms :happydance::happydance:

Kaz - Sorry about the BFN but like the others have said, it is still very early. Fx hunni :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope - I know a few people that have had twins with hardly any complications, my mum included. I know they have to make us aware of the risks but it still should be our choice. Glad you have the all clear to start this cycle :thumbup:

AQ - Make sure you get some rests for yourself also.

AFM - Not much to report, waiting for AF to show so I can call for a blood test. She was due yesterday and I am never late :dohh:.

Sorry for the lack of personals but hi to ST, Traskey, Princess, Rosa, Smile, Babies, kelly and the rest of the gang :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks waiting for AF while dr was nerve wracking, remember they've stopped your hormones so she may not show on schedule. 

Maddie I didn't take aspirin, I understand some drs believe it reduces miscarriage risk. 

AQ take it easy girl you need a rest! Hope the witch shows up soon and don't worry about the cd2 scan, mine was impromptu and even though the witch was heavier this time than normal it wasn't a problem at all. 

:wave:


----------



## africaqueen

Just a quickie to say hi to everyone and hope you are all having a nice wkend.
I have been watching films with my dad and now waiting for tea to cook so i can feed hubby, take dad his his an then chill out tonight an watch 'bridesmaids' 
AF not arrived so probs tomorrow now. I will have to call clinic mon morning as they are closed tomorrow so scan prob tue morning xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thinks and AQ has the witch arrived? Hope so!

Happy sunday everyone! It is a gorgeous mild sunny day today here!
aFM- hoping its not the drugs as didnt have this last time but feeling really nauseous with a 'tight' feeling in tummy at 4dp5dt! Been cramp on and off and had a few very sharp pains too since transfer. Might be nothing but as I said I had zilch side effects last time so . . .....
But then I didn't take the steroids last time? This is so hard! X


----------



## ~Hope~

Stay strong ST. How many days until OTD? The 2ww seriously sucks!


----------



## schoolteacher

Otd is Friday! Think I will wait to Saturday though so I'm not at work! X


----------



## africaqueen

Still no af!! Grrrrrrrr. Sods law when u want her to arrive on time an she doesnt! just want to be able to call clinic an get started now. Hopefully anytime now as cramping still. 

Hi everyone. x

ST- Not long till OTD now! i am taking whole 2ww off and returning to work when i have my BFP. PMA PMA PMA xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Good plan AQ! X


----------



## Maddie30

Awww, Aq hope it comes soon. 

St pma pma xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

ST you could test friday after work, you'd be far enough along that it should show with end of day urine I'd think.... :) Thats just me poas pushing.

Anyone hear from Kazza?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey Kelly! Yeah I was wondering about doing it after school! That is OTD so like you say, a bfp should show! I would still have time to ring the clinic too then! 
Thanks! X


----------



## kazzab25

Hey everyone, sorry not posted!! Extra busy yesterday sorting out car insurance, gas and electricity and cooking a lovely sunday roast. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, 

AQ sorry AF not arrived, always the way when you want her to show! 

Kelly how you doing? 

ST not long now hun!!!! Sounds like you have some good signs!! 

Hi to rosa, maddie, tinks and the gang hope your all well! 

AFM im not testing anymore because it is soul distroying!!! OTD is friday so will wait till then but i think i know the answer this time round!! sorry for negativity!!! 

I think next time i will do acupuncture!! I need something to calm my ass down over this whole 2ww!! xxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: my lovelys!!

Hope everyone is ok!

St **ahem** :test: :test: **ahem** :winkwink:

Kazza it ain't over till the fat lady sings! Big :hugs: Hun!

Kelly, AQ, maddie, tinks, sorry to anyone I've missed! I come on here and my mind goes blank at who's doing what!

:hug:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Kazzab, its awful the 2ww but try and hang in there. I have everything crossed for all of us.

St Fri round the corner after tomorrow. Your doing so well not testing. Good idea too Kelly. 

Some twin mums soon. Hope everybody ok. I'm on al and have been for a lonnng walk with hubby. So nice when were off together to do nothing,haha x I'm currently on day 2 of stimming injections. Next scan is on Friday. Hope body doing what it should do. 

Xx


----------



## ~Hope~

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

That's an impression of me in my living room right now! Finally got hold of the nurse and after a nervous wait while she checked if they could fit me in - we're in! Start DR on March 11 and then stimming on March 28 :dance: Someone is going to call me in the week once they've written the plan up so that i can pay and then they'll order my drugs. Oh my I am more excited this time than last :wohoo:

Maddie - glad you're stimming now - good luck for Friday's scan.

Seems like Friday is going to be a big day around here! 

ST I would test after work on OTD - like Tiff says your bfp should show just fine that evening :thumbup:

Kazza - stay positive girl PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA

AQ - any sign of that darn witch yet? 

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## ~Hope~

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/94575660894276452_JxksIVms_f.jpg


----------



## princess_1991

:wohoo: yay hope for starting soon!! 
Just next week isn't it! 
Ahh the excitement!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Hope~

I'm all tickered up - just 13 sleeps!

How are you feeling honey? Coping ok with the MS?


----------



## schoolteacher

Fantastic news hope! 

Lol princess you poas pusher you! If I was off work I would, but as I'm now back at work(boo!) I will wait til Friday eve as I don't wanna go to work if I get bad news! Defo gonna do it Friday- around 5 to be precise, lol!

Maddie- walks with dh are lovely! There is a lot happening Friday! X

Kazza- sorry you feel it will be negative. I'm even both ways at mo. x

Evening to everyone else! X


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Good idea to test fri night cos we need to know! haha x

Princess- Glad all is well with u and oooh 8wks already! x

Hope- Love the pic! not long till u start now x

Kazza- PMA all the way hun but IF its a BFN dont lose all hope. Many of us have failed 1st time and lots of had BFPS 2nd time around. I hope u get lucky 1st shot tho ;-) x

Rosa- How are u doing? hope your feeling well again x

Hi to tinks, trask, babies, maddie, Kelly and anyone else iv missed x

AFM- STILL no witch!!! getting pee'd off now! even the cramps have stopped and my tummy isnt bloated so maybe she will be super late! i hope she sneaks up an there tomorrow when i get up so i can call the clinic an get this baby train moving! lol xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope love your ticker. I tried to get one the other day but it didn't work,so I gave up. LOL. Fab news that you have a plan and those 13 sleeps will go by so quick. Would have been lovely if we had the same otd again. You won't be too far behind me though. 

Aq I hope the witch turns up soon. It's always the way. So frustrating. Hope your dad much better too.

St and kazza cant wait to see your news. Its so exciting. I've got good vibes for this thread. 

Princess how are you? Hope your well. Have you booked in with midwife yet? So real when you get your handheld records. 

Rosa,tinks,smile and anyone else I've forgotten. Hi and hope your well xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm waiting to ovulate then get my period so I can call the clinic then pin all my hopes of being offered treatment for my next cycle. Ugh.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Maddie. I have started cramping again now so im hoping il have a visit in the morning. My dad is much better thank you. He is up and about again now 
As regards the ticker, go to ticker factory, make the ticker and then copy the code that says its for forums and then go to your signature on here and paste it an preview to see if you like it an then save changes an hey presto you will have your ticker ;-) xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope I think ms is trying to trick me, it died down the past couple of days so thought i was seeing the back of it but came back with a vengeance this morning, haven't actually thrown up in a good week and a half tho :thumbup: 
I do think the nausea is worse then the throwing up because I get my self into a panic about throwing up when I'm sure it'd just be easier to just do it :dohh:

Maddie were bOoked in with the midwife next Thursday :happydance: 
How's the stimming going hun?

Tiff I hope you ovulate soon! Fingers crossed you can start next cycle :thumbup:

AQ glad your dads better but hope your af turns up soon, stupid :witch: is never there when you need her!

St I am an awful poas pusher :haha: can't wait till Friday!

Trask good luck for your scan tomorrow, can't wait to see little bean!!

:hi: anyone I've missed!


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to see if she's got 1 or 2 in there!!!! 

The witch is terrible when she shows month after month when we don't want her, then when we beg for her she has the nerve to show up late. AQ I hope she doesn't torture you to long. I think I was 5 days late when I was down regging but that was why.


----------



## Doodar

Hello :hi: popping in to see how your all doing, some exciting stuff going on.

St wow pupo again, how exciting. Good luck for testing friday hun :thumbup:

AQ I hope af shows her ugly face soon, why does she always mess us about when we least want her to :hugs:

Trask can't wait to hear your scan news :happydance:

Tiff huge :hugs:, fingers crossed for starting again soon.

Hope wow you too, it's all happening. Let the countdown begin :happydance:

Kazza don't feel bad about being negative. PMA or NMA I personally dont think it makes a difference. I've tried both and the result of my NMA is currently kicking me in the ribs. Good luck sweetie :thumbup:

Maddie ooh stimming again, fingers crossed this is your time hun :thumbup:

Kirsten big hugs :hugs: for MS messing you about, hope it eases soon hunny. I hate being sick too, knocks me off my feet for the whole day if I'm sick. I'm not one of these who can be sick and carry on as if nothing happened.

Hello to everyone else and anyone I've missed. Love to you all.

Hopefully I should be permanently back online very soon. BT have been today digging up the road so looks like they making progress. I've missed you guys :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Yup the witch always hangs fire when she is actually wanted! Grrrrr. x

Princess- Is Trask's scan today?? if so GOOD LUCK Trask! x

Doodar- welcome back an hope BT sort it out asap! LOVIN your ticker! where is time going?! x

AFM- STILL no AF!!! :( Getting really fed up now. Just want to get cracking!! not even getting cramps or have bloated tummy anymore now so dont know whats happening! she best creep up at some point today or tomorrow morning early! xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Doodar nice to hear from you. I can't believe your 24 weeks. How quick has time gone?. Hope your well. 

Aq thank you for how to do ticker. I think I had too many lines last time. Will try again when on pc. I really hope that the witch turns up soon. Glad dad better x

Traskey good luck for scan. Can't wait until you know how many are cooking. X

Princess hope the ms settles down a bit for you. 

Well have a good day ladies xxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar - lovely to see your typeface honey - and 24 weeks already! Can't wait for you to be back with us when BT fix your internet.

Kirsten - I agree the nausea brings on the panic, I still really hope that if I have MS it's not the variety that requires me to actually be sick. I'm trying not to think about that bit - funny when you think of everything I've gone through in the past 6 months that I'm still scared of throwing up!

AQ - what is that witch playing at?? When she shows up be sure to give her a good talking to - because she's gonna be on the naughty step for at least 10 months :thumbup:

Gotta dash as I'm supposed to be working :whistle:


----------



## Maddie30

Hope I loved that. Let's put all our withches on the naughty step!! Have a good day at work xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for no personals im at work and really busy! 

Thanks everyone for your support! 

Doodar, thank you for your lovely message, means alot! 

AQ darnnnnn Witch!!


----------



## Tinks85

Kazza - Sorry you are feeling negitive, I really hope you are wrong. Early testing is evil, as is the 2ww :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope really glad you have a start date :happydance::happydance::happydance: not long at all.

AQ - Sorry the old hag is messing you around, any sign?

AFM - I am an Auntie again :happydance::happydance::happydance: My newest perfect nephew was born at around 8.20 on Sunday morning weighing 7lbs14 :cloud9::cloud9: mummy and baby are great :thumbup:

On a down side DR symptoms have stepped up a gear :growlmad: I have headaches, although I am drinking loads and I am just wiped out. By 3pm I am good for nothing and struggling to come on line, sorry girls :hugs: But AF did show and what a nasty old cow she is being, did anyone else have a horribe AF with DR????

I am booked in for a blood test tomorrow morning and if all is well I think I can start the tablets to thicken my lining. It seems to be going so fast eeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk :wacko::wacko:

Hi to all the gang, sorry again for lack of personals :kiss:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hmm I can't remember how the witch behaved during dr. Hope she behaves herself soon. Not long now :thumbup: you have just reminded me how wiped out I was during dr, I need to talk to my boss about working from home during treatment and then let him know I'm taking the 2ww off sick again. He's gonna love me...not!


----------



## Tinks85

Aren't we just model employees during IVF :haha: But do we care? :winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Sorry DR is hard going for you this time and GL for blood test tomorrow  u will soon be stimming x

Hope- LOVE the witc naughty step analogy! will need to be one big step! ;-) ha x

Well girls at loooong last the witch has landed!! she landed at 7pm tho so think cd1 would be classed as tomorrow as only light spotting at the moment so will call clinic in the morning before i go to work an get booked in for my baseline scan which will be either thur or fri  Sooo excited an nervous all at once to think this could really be my last af for 9mths! pma pma pma xxx


----------



## Traskey

Hi Ladies,

I'm sorry i've gotten behind. We went away for a looong weekend to Paris for my birthday. In the few days before that I was trying to get my work up to date and tbh i'm fit for pretty much nothing after 4pm these days. 

Thanks to you all for thinking of me. For those of you not in my journal, we had our scan today and we are pleased to say that it's TWINS!!!!!!! We are expecting two and are absolutely delighted.

:hug: 

I promise to keep up and wishing you all well with your cycles.


----------



## africaqueen

Trask- OMG! Our 1st twin mummy on this thread!! yaaaay:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
Big congrats and i pray its a domino effect for us all xxx


----------



## Traskey

Thanks AQ, glad the witch finallly showed for you.

Let's hope there is lots of good luck for us all now :hug:


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh WOW Trask that's brilliant news! So so happy for you, TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Double the pleasure. Have a happy and healthy 9 months!x x

AQ-yay for witch and getting started! so pleased for you, and love your excellent pma!x

Tinks-boo to headaches I hate them! and any side effects for that matter, mine are kicking my butt! x

Sorry girls I can't remember anything else anyone said! Hi to you all! 

AFM-feeling very nauseous again! having back ache too like AF stylee but hoping its just the drugs! Had mega hot flushes last few nights, got so hot watching tv last night, I suddenly just stood up and threw all off my clothes off!!!!! DH thought his luck was in or that I'd gone loopy! 
Wish I knew if the nausea was pregnancy related or the drugs!!! Arrrrggghhhhhh! x


----------



## africaqueen

Hang in there ST, not long till OTD now! i sooo hope this is your bfp and when i was preg 1st time around i had hot flushes so it could be a good sign xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Sorry to bring thread down girls, I've been bleeding, really dunno what to do other then to ring midwife in the morning :cry:
really need some advice girls


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh princess! is it much? I can't say not to worry because I would be worried sick, even though I know spotting can happen in pregnancy. Sure its fine though!!! Hang on til morning, hopefully it will be gone. Do you want me to text my sis she is a midwife? x


----------



## princess_1991

Aww thanks st that would be great! 
Its not bleeding as such that I'm dripping (sorry tmi) but it's there when I wipe and it's bright red but looks a little watered down 
Thankyou so much :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Oh Princess, try not to panic. Easier said than done I know. Is this the time when your period would be due at all? Some people spot at that time :hugs: 

ST, I had hot flushes, it was a good sign.


----------



## princess_1991

Trask I haven't got a clue :shrug: I don't think it is tho, DH keeps telling me not to panic but then panics himself :dohh:
Just praying everything is ok!


----------



## schoolteacher

Just text my sis exactly what you said princess an a reply is on its way! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Princess this is my sisters reply

She needs to call the hospital right away. Depending on what their system is they will do one of several things. Either they will advise her to go to a and e. Or they will make her an appointment for a morning scan in the gynae ward or early pregnancy assessment unit if they have one. Or more unusually they will ask her to come to dicey suite. She needs to ring either delivery suite or the triage/ helpline number, whatever her hospital has. They will be able to advise her. She will need anti d injection if she ha a resus negative blood group. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Traskey

ST, what a star you are and your sister :hugs:

Good luck Princess :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Princess, a few drops of blood? If it's only when you wipe or just a few drops, it's completely fine. Honestly. Remember a few weeks ago and I had the same thing? I spent the entire 2nd half of the superbowl upstairs sobbing. Baby was fine. My sil is a midwife and she said as long as it's not like day 1 of af, it's fine. Spotting is normal since the cervix is really sensitive and going through changes. Try to relax, but call the midwife just in case.



Tinks85 said:


> Aren't we just model employees during IVF :haha: But do we care? :winkwink:

LOL! Seriously. :rofl:

AQ, so glad that af came! PMA! :happydance:

Traskey, I wrote it in your journal, but OMG!!! I can't believe you're our first twin mommy!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!

ST, When is your testing date?Sorry you're feeling sick, but hopefully these are good signs!

Afm, nothing to report. Doing good! :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Princess I hope its nothing, go get checked just in case. 

Trasky I said it in your journal but congrats! 

Me: I'm bleeding again, I'm only cd 11, I don't know what my body is doing anymore :cry:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Traskey I wrote in your journal too. Big big congratulations. Our first twin mum. Im so so happy for you. 

Princess, I'm sorry to hear that your spotting. Hopefully nothing serious. Not going to help you though..I agree with st sister. Are you in any pain? I hope not. Got fingers crossed that everything remains well. 

Tinks not long for you now. 

Hi Rosa, glad your well. 

Aq glad the witch has arrived. How exciting that your about to embark on this new journey. 

Hope not long till you Dr. 

Babies how are you? 

St are you our next twin mum?? I hope so. Xxx

Kelly virtual hugs xx


----------



## Traskey

Kelly, I am sorry you started bleeding again, I hope your body settles soon. 

Maddie, how is the stimming going? 

AQ, hope your dad recovers quickly.

ST, any more hot flushes? When is your OTD?

Hope, hang in there, not long until you can start. 

Smile, how are you?

Tinks, how are you feeling on the meds?

Princess, thinking of you and hope all is well :hugs: 

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: our first twin mummy! Congrats Tracey! 

AQ glad the witch showed her face. I came on at 6pm and counted the next day as CD1 I asked the doctor and she said it didn't really matter, but previously I'd been told I had to count the day I woke up bleeding. 

St. You made me laugh with your tearing your clothes off tale. I really really hope you get your BFP on Friday :thumbup:

Kirsten. As the girls have said some spotting is normal as the cervix is extra sensitive. I hope you called the midwife/hospital last night and that you are having a reassurance scan today. Will stalk your journal to make sure you and baby are ok.


----------



## babies7777

Princess, sooooooooo sorry i didnt see your message till today, with me on monday i called the triage number and they told me to go to the bleed in early pregnancy clinic, u see the doctor then have a scan then the injection if ur neg blood type like st said. You have prob spoken to them now but i was told the same as the others have said, very common etc, hope ur ok, big hugs :hugs:

Trask, huge congrats sooooooooo excited for u.

Aq yeah to starting soon, everything crossed.

St and kazz, keeping everything crossed for otd,

Kelly, sooo sorry ur bleeding again, u need a break asap, everything crossed for u :hugs:

Maddie, yeah for stimming, grow eggs grow.

Hope, everyone else tons of :hugs:

Afm, after our little scare on monday i have decided to buy a doppler, its just sooooooo long between scans i think it will help me stay calmer. If anyone of u are neg blood, i had the anti d on monday and it hardly hurt, i had heard lots of stories about it being painful but mine wasnt so bad at all. Never had a needle in my rear before so that was a little different. Hugs to all.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh babies, didn't no you had a bleed. I'm glad your well. 14 weeks now how fab. Xx

Princess I hope your ok and your going to see someone today. xx

Traskey Im fine thank you. Stimming going well. Uss on Friday to see how follies are growing xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella I hadn't realised you had a scare this week too - glad everything is ok though. Didn't realise that Resus jab went in your butt. Luckily I'm positive because otherwise they were going to give me one before my surgery.


----------



## schoolteacher

Just a quickie- at work! 

Trask- my OTD is Friday, eek! still getting the flushes mostly in the evening!
Princess- hope you ok? X
Babies - didn't know you'd had bleeding too. Glad all is well, I will buy a Doppler thingy too if I'm pregnant. X


----------



## kazzab25

Quickie from me to as at work. 

Trask congrats on having twins amazing news!! 

ST not long now! 

Princess , hope everythings ok xxthinking of you. 

aq glad the witch arrived!! 

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks :flower: the little pea was jumping around when they did the scan and couldnt see any bleeding in the womb thankfully, they said prob from the cervix and havent had any since, its soooooooo scary tho when u see it for sure. Tmi, mine was after a bm which i have read can irritate the cervix, didnt kno that at the time tho but i would need the injection anyway so it was best to get checked. I was nervous about getting a doppler at first incase its hard to locate the hb etc but people say u should be able to now so im looking for one online. :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Isabella- Ah glad your ok now and bubs is doing well x

Princess- hope the bleeding has stopped. Keep us updated and get plenty of rest x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- AF is being a evil bitch! was in so much agony in work an went all light headed that i had to leave early. Hoping she is going all out this mth cos it will be the back of her for 9mths! haha. Called clinic this morning and have baseline scan in the morning which will be yuck cos i bled so heavy :( needs must tho. Nurse said if all is ok on scan tomorrow i could be starting fostimon tomorrow night! yaaay xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ - sorry the witch is kicking your butt - but :dance: for maybe starting tomorrow!

I'm still waiting on a call from the clinic to confirm my meds and dates... but I just had a call from the delivery company asking when I want the drugs delivered... I haven't even paid for them yet! They're coming on Friday :wohoo:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Wooohooo for drugs coming soon! you will soon be starting  x


----------



## Kelly9

Here an earful or eyeful I guess lol: So another mystery with me!!!! I'm still bleeding and crampy though the bleeding is light but more then spotting AND I GOT A FREAKING POSITIVE OPK!!!???!!??? WTH??? I got one at 4pm and another around 6pm, I'll keep testing till the positives go away. What sucks is I can't use other signs of impending ovulation because they're all masked... my cm is masked by the bleeding and my temps are all over the place so I won't know if I do ovulate till I start bleeding again in about 2 weeks :wacko: I haven't counted the current bleed as a period in terms of calling the fertility clinic, nor have I marked it as so on my chart just cause my temps are still high like post ov high and haven't dropped. I did an hpt today cause they were high but it was neg as I expected, I just wanted to be sure. Someone please tell me whats going on with my body!?

Hi to everyone, I know I've been bad at personals but honestly I'm still very much in my own universe, I do read about all of you though and think about you.

Princess I hope you're ok.


----------



## ~Hope~

What on earth?? Is it possible that ovulation caused the bleed? Are you using decent OPKs or could it be false positives? Hope everything settles down for you soon Tiff because this must be as frustrating/confusing as hell!

Morning girls - just turned the calendar over to March... which means we start THIS MONTH!! :dance:

Now i'll say white rabbit and head off for a busy day at work...


----------



## Maddie30

Yeahhhhhh hope. Briiliant that your drugs have come. Not long now xx

Oh Kelly, it could be a false positive. I really feel it for you. Maybe after everything your body is just trying to readjust. Hope it gets sorted very soon xx


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Hope things smooth out for you x

ST- Good luck for testing tomorrow! x

Princess- Hope your ok and the bleeding has stopped? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Went for baseline scan this morning which was cringy as af is so heavy but nurse showed me on the scan the start of 5 follies on left and 3 on right! so thats a good sign as didnt have them last cycle  no cysts and womb all healthy so good to go! Start stimming tonight and have 2nd scan on monday to see how im doing and then probs start cetrotide alongside the fostimon! woop woop. Just crapping myself over doing my own jabs so doing 1st one at 6ish to get it done an dusted xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

wot is cretrodie
im being put on that along with the gonal f??

fook nows wot its for
any ideas?x


----------



## Traskey

AQ, internals during the witch are awful aren't they but i'm so pleased that you are looking good for this cycle and are good to go!

Hope, yay, it's March and time for you to get started too :dance:

Tiff, I have no idea what's going on with your body. Seems very confused. Are there any professionals you could ask?

Smile, didn't have that drug so can't help, sorry.

ST, good luck for testing tomorrow.

:hugs: to Tinks, Doodar, Maddie, Babies, Rosa and anyone else I have missed!


----------



## smiledreamer

thnk for replyin traskey
im stil so new to the whole ivf thing??
is it stupid tht im more nervous bout my upcoming dntal treatmnt than i am my ivf lol xx


----------



## africaqueen

Trask- Yayy for being 7wks! x

Smile- Cetrotide is used on short protocol to stop you ovulating. They obviously need to control this so that they know when trigger shot needs to be given and then EC is always 36hrs from then x


----------



## smiledreamer

ohhh i seee,, im in te dark
i thort i was goin on long protocol?
dr from cd 21? xx


----------



## africaqueen

They usually use cetrotide on short protocol hun. Its usually burserlin or similar that is used to down regulate? Im sure your clinic knows what its doing tho  xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

pffft i dunno
no point in stressing now tho,..got a while to wait xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm seeing my doc tonight and asking for hormonal blood levels checked just so I know if I've ovulated or am preovulation. 

I've never got a false positive before and I am using the same brand I always use. I'll do another one today to see what it says. The bleeding has picked up but I still wouldn't classify it as medium flow maybe borderline light to medium. I feel like crap which is making my first week at my new job hell. I'm super crampy.y
Temps are still high and have been for about 5 days I think but not feverish just post ovulation range. Hopefully I'll get blood results Monday unless I get off early today and can get it done today then I might know tomorrow.


----------



## princess_1991

Just wanted to pop in, had scan today, babys fine and has lovely heartbeat, his even measuring ahead now so they've brought my DD forward a couple of days, they've sent blood and urine samples to the lab cuz their not sure what's causing bleeding :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok

I'm shattered so will do personals another time :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ - glad the scan went ok - cool that you have follies, I didn't have any pointed out to me on my scan last week - which I suppose wasn't the reason for the scan but it still would have been interesting to know how many there were. How did the jab go?

Kirsten - so glad everything is ok with you and baby

Tiff - hope your blood test brings some answers.

Sorry no more personals - I'm pooped, had a really busy day at work including having to spend half an hour on the phone with my Managing Director - yikes!

Big day for lots of us tomorrow - hope it all goes to plan :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck tommorrow hope! 

AQ- boo to scan with AF in flow, but yay for seeing follies, and more than last time, that's great! How was jab? I still have never done one myself! X

Princess- so glad all is alright! Being ahead is cool, less time to wait is the way I see it! X

Kelly- that all sound so confusing, I have experienced anything like that I'm afraid. All this and starting a new job too, rubbish! X

Trask- happy 7 weeks! X

Hi tinks, maddie, babies and smile! 
AFM- will test tommorow when home from school. It's agony not knowing, if I didn't have work tomorrow I would have done one by now! Whilst I don't know there is still hope! X


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- Im glad all is well with bubs and hope you dont have anymore scares. Get plenty of rest now x

ST- Good luck for tomorrow x

Hope- Get some rest after your manic day x

AFM- I did my 1st jab myself! woooohooo! haha. It was a nightmare mixing the 6 amps of fostimon tho as my hands were shaking and i was getting worked up so dh started shouting telling me to get a grip which made matters worse so he took over an mixed an then i injected myself which was the easiest part! lol. Didnt feel a thing. I must have the right touch eh? had to double check the syringe to make sure all the liquid was gone as literally didnt feel a single thing so assumed id stuffed up! lol. Panic over with an feel better about it all now xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Kirsten glad all well, I wrote in journal too. Try and rest up now x
AQ glad baseline scan went well. Not long until you start stimming. I think we will be close together again this time which is nice. X
Hope rest up x
St good luck for tomorrow, is Kazza testing tomorrow too? Hope it all goes how we want ........positive all the way x
Hi to Kelly,Traskey,tinks and smile. Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Afm I'm ok. I have scan tomorrow after day 6 on stims. Looking forward to seeing how things are especially as I have not had another scan since hysteroscopy. X


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Maddie. I started stimming tonight. Good luck for scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Oh wow, Aq Im sorry I misread what you typed. Wooooop to stimming xxxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

OTD - BFN sorry no personals today! What makes it worse is how devastated my oh is! I feel like I have failed him


----------



## schoolteacher

So sorry to hear your news, you have not failed him at all. Most of us on this thread are on/ have had second goes. Thinking of you. X


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Kazza honey I am so sorry to read your news. You have not failed DH at all - sometimes it's just not meant to be. As ST says lots of ladies here got a BFN on their first try but are now pregnant just a few months later. Take some time out to get your heads around it - but you need to stick together and look after each other :hugs:

AQ - get you little miss self stabber :thumbup: Sounds like DH needs to mix the meds and you need to stab (opposite way around for us).

Good luck for tonight ST - I'll be stalking around 5PM.

Maddie - hope your scan goes well.


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you hope. Will update as soon as I can. 

Kazza I'm so so sorry to read your news. As st and hope says take time to grieve and a lot people get pregnant second time round. Thinking of you. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiledreamer

oh kazza im so sorry xx


----------



## babies7777

Im so sorry Kazza, huge :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck st really hope today is your day! 

Thanks for the messages ladies x


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: :dance:

My box of goodies just arrived - and yes I admit I bounced up and down on the spot with glee :blush:

My trigger shot seems to be a pen this time which is odd as last time it was a pre-filled syringe. That'll be interesting. Everything else looks the same though :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Kazza. I hope this doesn't keep you back for long before trying again. :hugs: it will happen sometimes we just have to wait a little longer and it sucks.


----------



## rosababy

Oh kazza, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

hope st is on soon,,, im sitting here waiting lol x


----------



## kazzab25

I'm waiting for st too!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies x


----------



## schoolteacher

BFN for me. Twice now can't believe it utterly devastated, this is a lot worse than last time. Really considering now what if this never happens? Life is so unfair why do people who don't deserve babies have them?
Have I not waited long enough?


----------



## smiledreamer

ohhhh st im so sorry
i really thort this was it for u
life is so cruel hunx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ST - Just checked in to see how you are doing...so sorry hunny, I felt really hopeful for you xxx


----------



## lisasimon

oh no ST i am so sorry for your news! 

i totaly agree with you about the "why do ppl that dont deserve kids get them"? 

you have got to stay positive and keep on pushing on it will happen for u.

sending you a cyber hug ( i know it wont make you feel better ) 

i have been thinking of you all day :) xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh ST I am so so sorry honey. I really thought this was going to be your cycle. You will be a mummy one day I'm sure of it. Go and have a good cry and know that we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

St I'm do sorry I thought it would be your day today! Life is so unfair! Big hugs your way x


----------



## Maddie30

St I am so sorry. I agree with hope, have a good cry and remember that you will be a mom one day. I can imagine how devastated you are and sometimes there are no words. We are all here for you and don't ever forget that. 

Kazza I've been thinking about you too. Hope your ok. Xx

Hope I'm glad your drugs have arrived and your almost there to start. 

Afm day 6 stimming scan went well this morning. Booked in again for Monday. Didn't ask how many follies, I know it sounds daft but didn't care. They told me fine and everything how it was so accepted that. Possible ec on Fri or next Monday xx


----------



## Traskey

Oh no, ST and Kazza, I am SO sorry to read this. This journey is just bloody hard on good people :( It's not fair and I really feel for you.
:hug:

Hope, glad your drugs came.

Maddie, glad your scan went well.

AQ, well done on doing your first jab. 

:hug: for everyone else.


----------



## princess_1991

Oh st and kazza I'm so sorry ladies, life's so unfair sometimes, I really thought this was it for both of you, massive :hug:! Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Oh no, st! I'm so so sorry. Life is totally cruel. Keep the faith. :hugs: I know words won't help you right now. We're all here for you.


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Ahh i am so, so sorry :( i really prayed for you this time around as i know how hard it is after 1 fail, let alone 2. I am very sorry and i really hope 3rd time lucky for you when you feel ready. You know you have our support and of course u will have dh for hugs etc. Be kind to yourself and have some wine and cry as much as you need. Big hugs x

Kazza- I am so sorry for you too hun but please dont feel like a faliure. MANY of us are on our 2nd or 3rd cycles and we just have to keep going intill we get our miracles. Look after yourself and dh x

Princess- Hope the bleeding has stopped for you? x

Maddie- Yay for EC being soon! we will be due around same time if our cycles give us our bfps ;-) x

Hope- Yay for drugs! you will soon be stabby susan ;-) haha x

Hi to Rosa, Trask, Tinks, Babies and gang x

AFM-
Well i did my 2nd jab before and it only took me 15 mins mixing the 6 amps on my own and the jab was completely painless again. Honestly didnt feel a single thing! had to double check the syringe to ensure id actually injected the meds! haha. I think after tomorrows mixing il be a pro! so in 2 days iv had 12 amps of fostimon and i feel shattered! getting slight twinges in right ovary too  In work 8-6 all wkend so not relishing that idea when im so worn out but il soon be getting signed off for my ec and 2ww so not long now  xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Aq how fab that would be.....pma pma pma xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so sorry ST :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Kazza and ST I am so so so sorry to hear about your BFNs. Sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: your way. Take time to cry and heal. Hope you can both get started again soon :hugs:

AQ - Glad stims is going well :thumbup:

Hope - Yey for the drugs arriving :happydance::happydance: it all seems so much more real again when you are handed drugs.

Maddie - I think it makes sense not asking numbers. Last time I was told I ad 13 follies so was only disapointed after EC when I got 7 so I understanding your reasoning. Glad everything is going well now and GL for Mondays scan.

Hi to Traskey (our twin mummy), smile, babbies, Rosa, Kelly and the rest of the gang :kiss:

AFM - I had my blood test and DR is going well but as my clinic closes for a week in March my treatment has been put back a week or so, on hold :growlmad: I am to continue with the buserilin injections though so they can controll my cycle and I start the HRT tablets on the 12th, scan on the 26th and if all is well transfer will be the 2nd April. Still suffering with tiredness and headaches but doing ok.


----------



## babies7777

St im so sorry :hugs:

Aq, you're a pro with the needles now, so glad its going well, everything crossed for u.

Maddie, ec soon yay!!! everything crossed for u too.

Hope, i did that when the drugs arrived, its soooooo exciting.

Tink, hope the side effects ease on the next meds for u :hugs:

Hi to everyone else. :flower:

Afm, off to do the weekly food shop, hope u all have a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## Tinks85

I hope so Babbies but I have to continue with the buserelin until transfer so not too hopefull :dohh:

Booooooo to the weekly shop. I do everything possibile to avoid supermarkets at weekend :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Me too! Hate the supermarket.

Tinks, how come your clinic closes for a week?


----------



## Tinks85

I have no idea. They just said they always close for a week around easter and are unable to do transfers :shrug: They appologised for having to do the buserelin for an extra 12 days to make sure I dont clash but that was it :shrug:


----------



## ~Hope~

Boo to extra buserelin. I think our clinic closes at Christmas because I know people who start in jan often dr longer because they get a backlog of people. Take it easy Tinks the side effects will be worth it :thumbup:

Maddie I think not asking about numbers is very sensible and I will (try to) do the same!

AQ I'm very proud of you and your self stabbing. Hope work isn't too crazy. I'm going to get my dr to sign me off again for the 2ww. My job is too hectic and stressful and I just want to be calm and rested. 

St and Kazza :hugs:

Happy Saturday to all my lovely ladies, hope you all have some nice plans. 

I finally got my schedule through for my cycle and the clinic has kindly booked my blood test and 8 day scan in at 8.30am! I look forward to getting across the city at that time of the day. DH has already opted out of coming with me as he doesn't do mornings, it's enough to get him out of bed early on EC day :lol:


----------



## Maddie30

Booooo, I hate supermarket shopping too. Especially on a weekend:wacko:

St and Kazza:hugs:

Tinks hope you feel better with Dr soon. Can't believe you have to wait an extra week. It will be worth it in the end xx

Hope glad you have a plan. Rush hour appointments are never fun xx


----------



## rosababy

Hope, yay for getting a schedule and starting again!! :happydance:

AQ, good for you, you expert jabber! :haha: That's excellent! It's so empowering to do your own, isn't it? And great that it's painless!


----------



## babies7777

We usually do our weekly food shop on a fri but as we were picking up the new car had to go today. It was a v good decision tho as tesco had a crazy sale on and i got some boots for winter for 50 pence and some pumps for summer for £1.00. A little baby cardigan also slipped in :winkwink:

They have easter eggs on buy one get two free too, if anyone is shopping early. :flower:


----------



## Tinks85

Babies - What great buys, I am eating my words now. Why dont I do my food shopping at weekends :haha:

Hope - Yey for the schedule :happydance::happydance: early scans/bloods are a pain aren't they? We tend to go really early and just grad a coffee round the corner to the hospital and wait. You will be stabbing away in no time :thumbup:

AQ - You are do so well to be pain free. Mine seem to be quite stingy, nothing major, just annoying. Well done :kiss:

I also managed to get a bargain today but not quite as good as Babies :haha: I got a spring/summer jacket for £7 for peacocks. I also treated myself to some new comfy boyfriend jeans :happydance::happydance: I hardly ever buy clothes so quite pleased with my buy.


----------



## ~Hope~

Sounds like bargains all round! Exciting to have a new car too Isabella. 

Seems like everyone has Easter eggs on offer, we've already eaten a truck load of Creme eggs and I think DH has had two Easter eggs already, with another three ending up in the trolley this week :lol:


----------



## Tinks85

I almost bought some eggs this week but changed my mind as we will end up eaten them before they get to the kids we have bought them for :haha: We do it every year and have to re buy them :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Thats a pain about your clinic closing! soon be stimming tho and as regards the easter eggs, dh and i do that too so we dont bother now. I have bought dh and my dad some mini lindt choc bunnies etc and hidden them! lol x

Babies- wow thats some good bargains! love a good deal and im liking the baby cardigan that 'fell in' ;-) x

Hi to Trask, Princess, Maddie, Hope, Rosa and all the gang x

AFM-i managed to do all the mixing in less than 10 mins tonight! wooohoo. haha. The jab itself hurt tonight tho as im so exhausted(6 amps per night seems to be doing me in, im so tired) i didnt angle the jab as well as previous nights and it hurt a bit but nothing major. Glad iv got the art of mixing down at last! lol. Had a dull headache on and off all day in work and again now and i feel like im coming down with a cold/sore throat too :( just so run down i think. May take tomorrow off work if i still feel so crappy xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening ladies, I have read through, and glad most of you having a good day. DH and I still very sad, we're up and down. We're both just pretending to be alright...
Anways I found some nice poems and thought I would share. xx

My Hope

My hopes and prayers are for a family
That I can call my own
A boy or girl or maybe both
A happy family home

One day now I&#8217;ll have this dream
This destiny I feel
Is to be a mother, have some kids
This feeling&#8217;s very real

Think positive and be strong I say
It&#8217;s just a set back for a time
The day will come when I will find
These things will all be mine





The Nursery

I dreamt of a nursery
Lemon and white
A room oh so cheery
And so full of light

It had fluffy soft toys
And a carpet so deep
A beautiful place
For my baby to sleep

I awake in the knowledge
That a dream it had been
A fantasy, that beautiful room
I had seen

No such place is there
In our home you see
No nursery so cheery
No baby for me

But I&#8217;ll keep in with that dream
Til one day I see
The baby and nursery
A reality


----------



## schoolteacher

They Don&#8217;t Know

Some people tell you
Come on don&#8217;t be sad
Your way of life isn&#8217;t so bad
You&#8217;ve no dirty nappies
No sleepless nights
No screaming youngsters
Always getting into fights
But there&#8217;s also no cuddles
No bundle of joy
No sweet baby girl, no cute baby boy
They don&#8217;t understand
The sorrow we bear
They never can know
They&#8217;ve never been there


----------



## kazzab25

St I'm feeling your pain right now xxxxxx


----------



## Maddie30

St such beautiful poems. Im thinking about you and Kazza. I know your both in a horrible place now. I think Aq has said this also and "where there is life there is hope" take care ladies xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Tinks sorry they're pushing you back a bit.

St :hugs:

Hi to everyone, I'm reading and keeping up with you all.

I got another positive opk today, am still bleeding but lighter I think. Sometimes I just want to laugh at how ridiculous my body is being. Its at the point where it's funny and not bothering me as much (at least not at this moment) though if this bleeding doesn't piss off I wouldn't blame my hubby for leaving the house, I've been sooo cranky.


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Ah such beautiful and sad poems. Hope your ok and one day you will get your baby. My mum an dad ttc for 10yrs and my mum was told she would never have a child due to her tubes being 'completely blocked' an then i arrived ;-) x

Hi to everyone else. x

AFM- I should of been in work today but called in sick as had headache when i woke up an felt run down. Need my body in top condition for our embies so work will be taking a back seat for the next few wks. This cycle is the most important thing going on in our lives right now :) xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ I think you're doing the right thing taking time off work to rest up and ensure your body is in tip top shape. You need to focus your efforts on this cycle right now - work can wait.

ST - beautiful poems honey - they really touched my heart. I hope you and DH are doing ok :hugs:

Kazza - I hope you and your DH are doing ok too :hugs:

Kelly - boo to crazy bodies. Hope things sort themselves out soon :hugs:

Tinks - how's your head? Is DR still kicking your butt? :hugs:

Maddie - good luck for the scan tomorrow - hope your jabbies are ok :hugs:

:wave: to anyone I missed :wave:

Can't quite believe that this time next week our journey will have begun! We've been busy today doing some packing as I want to be on top of it before the cycle starts. I had such a busy couple of weeks at work that yesterday was a write off, I just felt worn out and spent most of the day dozing on the sofa then was fast asleep in bed by 9.30... and this is without any IVF meds in my system :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- So glad your starting your next cycle soon! praying we will be comparing MS and bumps in mths to come ;-) pma pma pma. I have actually decided to get signed off work tomorrow intill OTD as it may seem excessive but i am so exhausted and these dull head aches are not helping and also as i have no tubes, and we dont have the money to self fund for a long time, this cycle really is our last chance for a long time, so putting everything into it 100% and praying hard that we get our miracle! xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

aq whens ur first scan xx


----------



## Maddie30

Aq I don't blame you. You have as much time off as you need. I agree with you and about trying everything/anything to make the cycle work. 

Hope how exciting about starting soon, time has actually gone quite quick xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Smile- Scan is tomorrow to see how im responding an then another scan on fri with hopefully ec the following mon/tue  thats if everything goes to plan x

Maddie- Thank you. How is stimming going? x

I have another headache and feel so tried out. Iv had 24 amps of fostimon in 4 days tho so guess its expected! lol. I managed to do the mixing and the jab all within 8 mins tonight so im getting better! :) i should be starting cetrotide tomorrow an will be having my 1st jab at the clinic following the result of my scan. Apparantly it stings a bit so not relishing that but hey i would sting all day if it gave us our miracle! ;-) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck AQ, I hope everything goes perfectly for you.

I got another positive opk today so I do expect to ovulate in the next 24 hours. So if this bleeding ever stops I guess I'll get the witch in 2 more weeks :wacko:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Tiff an i hope your bleeding stops asap x


----------



## Kelly9

Me to! Then if she shows in two weeks I call the clinic and hopefully we get offered treatment which would make me very happy.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff - I hope this really is O and that the witch arrives on schedule so you can get started :hugs:

Maddie - hope everything is on track today.

AQ - good luck with your scan too. You're becoming a mixing/stabbing pro :thumbup: If your doctor is happy to sign you off right through to OTD then I say go for it. It will allow you to really relax and prepare your body for transfer.

I'm already marking out the days that I want to work from home after next week - I'm going to try and only be in the office two days a week and I'm going to make sure that I always get a lunch break. I just hope my boss is in a good mood when I tell him about it - on the up side I just pulled off a brilliant piece of work so I'm in the good books, on the down side I was the only person in my team who could have done the job which shows how indispensable I am ;)

Happy Monday all :flower:


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks Hope, have a good day and good luck telling manager. Xx

Good luck for your scan today AQ xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Yeah my GP will be fine about it as she knows all my history and she knows this means the world to us. Good that you can work from home to save u stressing x

Maddie- Thanks. When is your EC likely to be? cant rem sorry x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am going to leave for my scan at 11.15. dh is being a complete pig! he has basically said he forbids me to mention anything pregnancy related on fb no matter what stage of preg im at!! of course il want to announce it when im around 4mths so why he is behaving like this is beyond me, He has really upset me. MEN!!!! xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

dnt let him ge to u aq good luck

AFM fs just rang and the clinic sister wants to see us cos itsour first ivf cycle so she wants to mke sure we r ok with it all
I also asked about cd 3 bloods cos i got af today woohooooo
so iv gtta go in tomo to collect the forms xxx


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - How did the scan go? Dont worry about DH, maybe it is just his way of coping for the moment and doesn't want to jinx things. Consentrate on now for now hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kelly - How is bleeding? Do you think you have ov'd? Hope you can start in 2 weeks :thumbup:

Hope - How did it go with your boss?? It is good that you can work from home.

ST - Those poems were lovely, I was in tears reading them. Big hugs to you and DH :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kazza - Thinking of you too hunni, hope you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Smile - Things are moving a bit more now :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Maddie - How is stimms going?

Hi Princess, Trasky, Rosa and everyone else :kiss:

AFM - As Hope siad, DR is kicking my but :growlmad: I am coping but it is starting to wear me down a bit TBH. I am taking quite a few paratetamol so hope thats ok, the nurse said it was but you never know.

AQ - I want be stimming hunni, I dont need to as I am doing FET. I take HRT tablets instead to thicken my lining :thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

ill be happy as soon as iv signed consents and had my tooth done lol xx
im more nervous bout the tooth than i am the ivf failing x


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Tinks hope you start to feel better soon. That week after easter will come real quick. X

Aq how was you scan?

Smile good luck with appt x

St and Kazza hope your ok xx

Afm ill be triggering tonight. I can't believe it. Egg collection for Wednesday with provisional transfer for Fri. I have less follicles than last time and 7 are big she said so meet the criteria for Ec. Im shocked


----------



## ~Hope~

Smile - hooray that things are happening for you now

AQ - don't let DH upset you - I'm sure he won't mind you updating your FB when the time comes. How did the scan go?

MAddie - was your scan today too?

Tinks - Paracetamol is fine - it's ibruprofen you need to avoid and that's just during pregnancy. Hope you feel normal soon.

AFM we got our bill today for treatment - best way to spend £4.5k hey :thumbup: I'll be telling my boss about it on Wednesday.


----------



## Maddie30

Sorry about that ladies. Im shocked because would have only stimmed for 9 days. Well I have to leave the rest to gods hands. I'm hoping and praying for a longer sticky bean or too now. Got everything crossed for us ladies for healthy pregnancies,cycles,healing,New cycles and all the other nervewracking elements involved in TTC xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie - we crossed in the post! Wow trigger tonight! That went quick didn't it? Can't believe you could be PUPO by Friday. What time is your trigger?


----------



## Tinks85

Good luck triggering Maddie :thumbup: I think I only stimmed for about 9 days as well.

Ouch to the bill Hope. I have everything crossed that it will be the best £4500 you ever spent :hugs:

Smile - Its good you dont feel too nervous about the IVF. The calmer the better :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks ladies. Hope my trigger is 22.30. It has flown by. Mixed feelings about 2dt xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Ah ok i wasnt sure about how FET works. Lol. Best of luck with it  x

Maddie- Yay for trigger and enjoy your needle free day tomorrow  u will soon be pupo! how many follies do u have? x 

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- we went for scan and sadly not much difference to last cycle even with the extra amps :( i have 3 follies on the right and 3 follies on the left. 2x12mm, 2x10mm and 2x under 10. So 2 more follies than last time but slow growers so looks like 4 follies again which is exact same as last cycle :(( I am glad that i do have follies at all with the low AMH i have but would love some extra to give us more chance. Feeling gutted today but still trying to keep my PMA as i am so sure our miracle will come from this cycle and i need to stick with gut feeling rather than how bleak things are looking. I start cetrotide tomorrow an then re scan on fri with hopeful EC on the monday/tuesday god willing. Thanks for all support girls. Just praying that one egg makes our embie an brings us our miracle baby xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Aq Im sure it will. I was a bit deflated today too. You have done really well to have four follies. Im not sure how many. They just Said 7 which were good size. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Maddie. I pray we get our children from these cycles. Cant wait to hear how many eggs you get and we will be due round same time if we get our BFPS wont we?  xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Yes we will which will be fab. I really hope and pray too xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Maddie good luck for ec thinking of u! Xx 

Hope, 4.5k wow still I'm sure it will be worth every penny!!

Smile, hope your ok Hun x 

St how you feeling Hun? 

Aq how man more days Stimming do you have left? Maybe you slow growers will catch up xx 

Kelly hope you ok Hun x 

Rosa, trask princess hope your all ok 

Sorry if I've missed anyone xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Kazza. Hope your ok. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Kazza. I will be stimming till friday, then have another scan and either carry on stimming or get booked in for ec for the monday so around another 5 days of stimms will probs do the trick  very excited and nervous. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

AQ chin up, only one has to stick. :hugs:

Tinks, hope, kazza, and whoever else asked, bleeding is gone but still getting brown/pink tinged cm sometimes brown spotting. I am hoping it goes away tomorrow. I haven't had a day without tinged cm or spotting when I wasn't bleeding so having it go away would be a good sign that my body is correcting it's self. Don't know if I did O yesterday due to messed up cycle and temps but my temp dipped the lowest it's been in ages today (BUT that is still an early post ov temp for me going by other cycles) so if my temp goes back up tomorrow then I'll count ov as yesterday or today and if it drops who the hell knows. To tell you the truth I was kind of excited my temps went down.

Was suppose to get blood work results today but called to late so will try again tomorrow.

Hope our cycle cost us about $9000 canadian meds included, it's a lot!

I hope everyone else is doing well. I need all you to hope that I don't get another bleed for at least a week! Then I can call clinic and hopefully get this show on the road. It's a good thing we filed our taxes and are getting a nice refund, it's going to fund the FET. 

Here's my chart is anyone wants to play a guessing game as to what the hell my body has and is doing lol https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2


----------



## ~Hope~

See what you mean about that chart Tiff - your body is obviously taking some time to get back into a rhythm. FX that there's no more bleeding so you can get your treatment started and we can be cycle buddies for at least part! :dust:

Maddie - I thought I'd misread that as a two day transfer. Will they not wait to see how many embryos you get before they decide on a transfer day? Hope the trigger went ok last night and that you enjoy your drug free day today. FX everything goes well tomorrow. :dust:

AQ - Stay positive girl, there is still time for those follies to grow and as we all know it only takes one. I was a slow starter too which is why I stimmed for 12 days. I'm sure your docs will do everything they can to give you the best chance at being a mummy. :dust:

AFM I've got a nasty sore throat from somewhere. :ugh: Hurts to swallow and talk. It better go away today as I have to be in the office tomorrow for meetings and more importantly a leaving do! And I want to be well for when I start DR on Sunday as I know that will kick my butt!


----------



## ~Hope~

ST - you and your DH are still in my thoughts. I hope you are doing ok. I was thinking what I would do if I knew you in real life (though ironically if I did I probably wouldn't know what you were going through right now!) and I would do this...

https://www.bunches.co.uk/images/products/PRODUCT_FLOWERS_Precious_Amethyst_roll1.jpg​
Message would read:
My dearest Schoolteacher - I am so sorry that things didn't work out the way you hoped this cycle but I am sure that there will be healthy happy babies in your future. Stay positive honey, we're here for you when you need us. xoxo


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza - I have been thinking about you and your OH too. Here's your delivery:

https://www.bunches.co.uk/images/products/PRODUCT_FLOWERS_Riviera_roll2.jpg​
Message reads:

Kazza honey, you and your OH are in my thoughts right now. Stay strong because I am sure you will be blessed to be parents one day soon. We're here when you need us. xoxo


----------



## kazzab25

Hope that is the loveliest thing!!!!! Thank you hunny!!!!! I really appreciate that put a smile on my face xxxx Hope you feel better soon and good luck for down regging on sunday

AQ you still of lots of time to get them follies growing i have everything crossed for you! x

kelly, i hope ov and you can start your FET what a nightmare!! 

AFM, im ok, waiting for my follow up on 3/3 so just trying t enjoy a little normality before we start all over again xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Ah hope your throat gets better soon x

Maddie- Hope your enjoying a needle free day and best of luck for EC tomorrow x

Tiff- Glad the bleed has stopped and hope your body gets in tune with itself once again x

Kazza- Write down all your questions for FU appt as its so rushed and you forget what you wanted to ask. GL x

Hi to Princess, Tinks, Trask, Rosa, Babies, and all the gang x

AFM- Started my cetrotide jabs this morning an it bloody burns once injected! lol. I got a rash were i injected and also a hard lump under skin from build up of the meds as i injected too fast an its a bit thicker than fostimon so note to self to take my time tomorrow morning! ha. Once i rubbed the area it smoothed down an was fine tho. Still carry on taking my fostimon obviously so that still needs to be done every evening an the cetrotide every morning intill scan on fri then il be advised how long to continue or if i am ok to have trigger shot an be booked for EC  xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hope that is so beautiful what you sent/messaged to st and Kazza. So thoughtful of you. Very touching. Hope you feel better for Sunday though. Won't be long now. I also agree with you about them deciding before fert report. I think its because I have not responded as well and have very few follies. Who knows. Just praying its successful whatever they decide. X

AQ good luck with next jabs. Hope you feel a bit better today about everything. I know its not easy x

Kelly glad everything has now settled xx

St and Kazza big virtual hugs for you xxx

Babies,Rosa,Traskey,tinks,smile and anyone else i haven't mentioned.hi xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hope -Thank you so much for the flowers lol! I love them! Very thoughtful! Thankyou to you all for your thoughts, it really means an awful lot to me that we all genuinly care about each other on here! May I just apologise for not doing personals but I have been reading every day as always! X


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ I didn't realise you have to inject morning and evening. I think stopping work is a very good idea even just taking that into consideration! Hope it's not so bad tomorrow.

I think a day of no talking is helping my throat, it's still not right but better than when'd woke up :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- Yes i am feeling my PMA back big time today thank u  only takes one good egg an sperm to make our embie right?  GL for EC tomorrow! hope they get good eggs and remember quality not quantity x

ST- yes its fab how much we all care for eachother an genuinely know how eachother feels etc. I am glad your ok as can be. This journey is a nightmare but we will get our rainbow babies one day soon x

Hope- Yup morning an evening and im worn out all the time nowadays so im glad iv been signed off for 2wks. Il get another wk after that too to take me to OTD. This is my complete priority right now and work wouldnt help relax me were i work! lol x

Did my 6th jab of fostimon before and realised i have had 36 amps of fostimon in just 6 days! bloody hell thats a lot of hormones! haha. Tired is not the word. Bed for me soon an a day of chilling watching films tomorrow xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Your so so right AQ. Will let you know how I get on xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hope it was so sweet of you to e-send flowers to ST and Kazza. When we lost Hannah I received a bunch of flowers from friends and bnb friends alike and really they were the best thing anyone could have done for me at that time cause I wasn't up for chatting or visiting. You're so sweet. On another note, how long do you DR for? Is it 2 weeks? If it is and I start FET this month you'll be about 2 weeks ahead of me (if things go to plan). 

I'm also getting sick :( Skyler had a nasty viral thing the last couple of days with high fever etc and now my throat is sore. I just hope it doesn't develop into anything worse. I don't think I could handle training for my new job plus a sick kid and being sick on top of it. I'm so wiped these days and not sleeping well.

Looks like I Ovulated yesterday! :yipee: I will have blood work on monday to confirm. Although I am pretty sure I did cause of ewcm, positive opks and ov cramping and if my lp is 10 days or more this cycle then I can feel confident that my body is righting it's self. Still got some pink cm but no brown today so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ~Hope~

Yay for ovualtion! I hope the bloodwork confirms it Tiff so you can get started on your frostie cycle. I'll be DR for a couple of weeks with stimming due to start March 28 if bloods are ok and the witch arrives on time. I'm estimating transfer will be around April 10/11 based on how long I stimmed for last time.

Maddie - best of luck for today honey.

I think my no talking day yesterday may have done the trick - still a little scratch in my throat but it doesn't hurt to swallow. I'm going to tell my boss about treatment today and I'm more nervous about that than I am about starting!


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks Hope. Good luck telling your boss. I'm sure and hope your suprised by good response. X

Kelly Im glad your body sorting itself out. I wish you so much luck with your next cycle xx


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Get well soon and yay for Ovulating x

Hope- Hope you feel better soon too and GL telling your boss x

Maddie- What time is EC? good luck x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Took my 2nd cetrotide jab this morning an it was fine. No stinging and no bumps as i injected it much slower this time  xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,hope your well. I had my EC today. They retrieved 7 eggs, will no maturity and fertilisation tomorrow. I am happy ec over but feel a bit disappointed. It took them 9 attempts to cannulate me, loool. I wasn't easy this morning. They are hoping for a two day transfer on Friday. Last cycle they got 14 eggs,9 mature, 5 fertilised. Really praying for a good call tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck maddie hun x


----------



## africaqueen

7 eggs is fab Maddie! really hope you get a good report tomorrow! why are they still wanting to do a 2DT when u have 7 eggs? surely if u get a few decent embies they are best doing 3DT? I had 2DT with our embie but that was cos we only got 1 embie and they reasoned 'better in than out' rather than risk losing that one. Good luck for tomorrows call. You wont sleep tonight too well! lol. They had trouble gettin my canula in too as they always try my hand which i know never works so i told Dr Ryan to do it in my arm and hey presto it worked straight away  Get some rest xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie 7 eggs is great hun, we had 7 and ended up with two transferred and two in the freezer. Those canulas are tricky, for EC it went in my hand no problem, when I had the surgery in december the guy ended up sticking it in the crook of my arm! Fx for a great report card tomorrow. 

AQ glad the jabs are getting better. When is your next scan?

Told my boss today and was extremely surprised by his reaction, he said I could work from home as much as I needed and he wished us lots of luck. I also told the two people in my team that I sit next to and they were really happy and said if I needed anything to let them know. Last time I struggled with keeping it all secret and this time just having these three people in the know I think will really help.


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you ladies. 

Hope that is fantastic news about your boss. I thought the response would be good. It would take an extremely cold person to be awful about what your going through. Glad that's one less thing for you to worry about.

AQ I asked this about a three day transfer and she said because its icsi they do expect to loose some. I suppose its just waiting until tomorrow now. I don't think I will settle until there where they belong. Also this time they don't want me to take cyclogest i have to take 2000iu of hcg every other day from.Friday. It will total 8000iu. There will be no early testing for me then as it will def be a false positive. It will be interesting what they will do this time. I asked about not using cyclogest and they said its because I didn't respond as well as last time they want to make sure my endometrium is healthy to maintain a pregnancy. A bit confusing but they no best I suppose. Also I have 4 frozen embies if push comes to shove. 

Hope your 7 embies is reassuring to know also. I just hope they have at least one good quality to transfer xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Im glad your boss was understanding. One less worry for you  my next scan is Fri morning x

Maddie- Ah ok suppose that makes sense if its ICSI. We will be having IVF again so im hoping if we get some embies we manage a 3DT this time around. Best of luck for your call tomorrow and hope they call early so u can relax a little x

AFM- Had 7th Jab of fostimon tonight and only have enough left for another 3 days now so praying we can do EC monday xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Aq hopefully you can have egg collection on Monday. Thank you for best wishes, will update tomorrow xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Kelly glad to hear you ovulated! Fx for your blood results! 

Aq good luck for ec! Thanks for advice will start my list of questions ! 

Maddie, 7 eggs!! Great news!! Looking or ward to tomorrows report! 

Hope glad your feeling better! 

Hi to all the gang!!


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Kazza, hope your well xxx


----------



## Kelly9

7 eggs is great. 

My spotting and tinged cm has stopped completely, ladies I just had my first blood free 24 hours in nearly 8 weeks. I am SO happy. Bleeding for that long without a baby to distract is the worst. I am sick though :( My son gave me whatever he had, right now I have a sore throat stuffed nose and headache and based off how hard it hit my son I expect it to only get worse.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kelly, that's good news about the bleeding. Hope you don't feel any worse today. Xx

Have a good day ladies, sooooo nervous about fert report. Leaving for work now so will update later xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Kelly - yay for no bleeding but book for the cold bug. Hope you get better soon. Try and rest as much as you can.

Maddie - keeping my fingers crossed for you today honey. It's good that your clinic are changing things up this cycle to try and give you the best possible chance of a sticky bean.

AQ not long for you now, you're doing so well with all the jabs and meds.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- That is great news that you have stopped bleeding. Get well soon x

Maddie- I have everything crossed for you! let us know asap and i hope they call soon x

AFM- Just did my 3rd cetrotide shot and didnt feel a thing and no stinging at all  Can't wait till tomorrow for my scan! sooo excited an nervous and just want it done xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hey ladies :hi: How you all doing!

I have permanent internet access now woohoo :happydance:

Maddie 7 eggs is great :thumbup: 7 eggs is the average for a cycle. Good luck for fert report, is that today?

AQ good luck for scan hunny :hugs: 

Tiff good news on the bleed but bad news your sick. It's taken me weeks to get over a chest infection had a few days clear and now its started up again grrr! hope your resting as much as you can hun. Been thinking of you :hugs:

Hope, I hope your sore throat has eased. So many people suffering with colds, sore throats, coughs, infections. Big get well loves :hugs: and glad your boss is understanding :thumbup:

Kazza how you doing hun?:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Well I've just been sent home from work. They don't want a sick person there getting everyone else sick. My son is in daycare so I think I'll leave him till the end of the day doin can sleep and rest. Just have an errand to do in the city before I head home.


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Thank you. I am proud of myself a bit too  haha x

Tiff- You rest up and get well soon x

Doodar- Welcome back hun! wow over 25wks already!! x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Weird question but did anyone else get sharp pains around their bones in the eye socket whilst stimming?? i am having the oddest pains and never had them before... very strange. Il mention it tomorrow when i go for my scan xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Hi everyone, just a quicky from me, my head is banging. I am really sick of these headaches now :nope: Knowing I could be going through this for nothing is really getting to me today :cry: I do not feel possitive at all :cry:

Maddie - Any news?

AQ - GL for your scan tomorrow. I didn't get any eye pain :shrug: Certrotide can be a stinger cant it ooouuch. It did get better though :thumbup:

Kelly - Sorry you are not well but good news about no bleeding. I realy hope you can get going soon :hugs:

Hope - Really glad your boss was understanding, makes things so much easier. Not long now, hope you have a better time than me hun :hugs:

Hope you are ok Kazza and ST, still thinking of you both :hugs::hugs:

Hi doodar - Yey for the internet :happydance::happydance: Hope you are well.

Hi Smile, Rosa, babies, Princess, Traskey and everyone else. Sorry if I have missed anyone, head is a shed :dohh:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Doodar, nice to see you on here. 25 weeks already, wow xx

Aq I didn't get the pain by eyes, im sure nothing to worry about but I would check with them tomorrow xx

Hope I hope that you are feeling better xx

Hope your resting Kelly xx

Afm I had 7 eggs collected, 5 were mature and all 5 fertilised. I have to call them at 10am tomorrow to see how there doing so they can what there going to transfer. I asked again for a 3dt and they said no. They didn't give reason, just a big no. Praying at least two are reasonable quality xx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Tinks, our post crossed. Im sorry your feeling rough today and feeling a little low. We are allowed to feel like this and I hope you feel better soon. Try and stay positive. Your baby will be so worth it in the end xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Great report Maddie. I had 7 collected and 5 fertilised as well last time, 2 made it to the freezer and 1 transfered at day 3. GL for the call in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Maddie thats great news so pleased for u!!! 
Tink sorry u are feeling poorly, headaches are the worst they are exhausting. Huge :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, st, kazz, rosa, doodar, aq, princess, smile, hope, trask, kelly, and anyone i have missed :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Ah im sorry you are suffering with the headaches but it is not all for nothing. PMA all the way ;-) x

Maddie- Wonderful fertilisation rate! 100% is fab. Cant see why they are making you have a 2DT but there must be a reason? is it cos your clinic is closed on a sat?? anyway like iv told u my friends daughter is from a 2DT so still lots of chance of a pregnancy x

AFM- I have stayed pretty calm but i have butterflies in my stomach now over tomorrows scan. I have kept myself occupied today with a trip to North wales to the spot were we scattered my mums ashes and i asked her to help send our miracle baby. Then me and my dad had fish n chips for lunch and did a spot of shopping. This evening i went to visit my best friend in hospital and thank god after 4mths she is going home on tuesday and looks a lot better. She was well impressed with the way i inject myself for a novice as she is diabetic and has jabbed for yrs so pleased with that response. haha xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Aq today was really special for you. Sounds like you had a nice time with your dad. Good luck for scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed its what you want to hear and can then have Ec on Monday. They are open over the weekend so really don't know why there refusing. I will speak to them tomorrow and see how embies are doing. Good luck for tomorrow. Night night xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Maddie and GL to you for tomorrow too. Night god bless everyone xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie I'm surprised they wouldn't let you do a day 3 transfer, I was allowed to choose and went with 3dt and will do so again with my FET.

Bad new for me maybe, I have some brown creamy cm :( I am hoping it's just Ovulation spotting, can you get that 3 days after the fact? But I've never had Ov spotting before even when on the clomid so I'm thinking the witch will be showing super early again. I'm just praying she's not here till monday or that the tinged cm goes away and is from ovulation as odd as that would be for me.


----------



## Tinks85

Any news AQ & Maddie????

Kelly - How is the CM/Bleeding???

Headaches has eased a little at the minute. Had the worst mood swing last night, seriously like a 5 year old :blush: and the worst hot flush yet at work this morning and felt quite faint. People at work, who dont know we are doing treatment, were getting concerned lol. To use Hope's words, DR is kicking my ass for sure :haha:

TFI Friday everyone :kiss:


----------



## kazzab25

Tinks hope you feel better soon hun, i had terrible headaches when down reggin! 

Maddie great fert report, how were they today? I have everything crossed! 

aq how was the scan? 

Kelly hope your feeling better and the spotting pushes off soon! 

doodar!! nice to see you!! im not too bad thanks 

Hope how are you hun x

hi babies, rosa, trask, and the gang xx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Tinks glad headaches have eased. Xxx

Kelly the spotting needs to go now. I agree with what you say about 2dt xxx

Aq how was scan??? Hope you can ec on Monday xx

Afm transfer went well. I'm now pupo with 2day embryos and two on ice so six in total now on ice. Praying for a miracle with my two embies xxxx

Hope everyone ok xxxx


----------



## rosababy

maddie, congrats on being pupo! And six on ice is incredible!


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats on being PUPO Maddie :happydance::happydance: I really hope the 2ww is kind to you :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you so much Rosa, excited but nervous. How are you? 14 weeks already. How lovely xx


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you tinks. Our post crossed again. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats on being pupo. 

I've been having a hard day today ladies. I think I'm about ready to give up. I'm still spotting but no blood yet but my cervix is open so it's only a matter of time. I am thinking I'll go on bcp's for a little while if i start bleeding in the coming day or two just to get my body sorted out and take away the stress of ttc and everything. I've become such a horrible bitter person since we lost our daughter and I'm taking it out on my husband and son and I hate that I can stop. I hate who I've become.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kelly, im sorry you feel the way you do. It's soo hard all this ttc and also trying to work out our bodies. It's even worse for you because of your loss. Do what's right for you and hope you feel better soon. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- Congrats on being pupo! did you have 2 embies transferred? 6 frosties is FAB too! you have your future family on ice ;-) hehe. Hope 2ww goes well. When is OTD?? x

Tiff- Hugs to you. Sorry your body is making u suffer x

Tinks- Hope headaches have gone? x

Hi to Rosa, Hope, Babies, Trask, Kazza, princess and all the gang x

Sorry for late update but after the scan dh and i had a lot to do in Liverpool and then visited some friends and then i went shopping with my dad so finally home and relaxing now after a hectic day  Anyway, went for scan and... i have 9 follies, 5 of which are good size x2 14mm, x2 12mm and x1 16.5mm, the other 4 are all less than 10 so the nurse decided to keep me on stimms for a few more days and i rescan on monday morning with EC hopefully being wednesday according to the nurse! ) she was very positive and said she has high hopes of the lead 5 giving us a few good eggs and that quality over quanity is the main thing. My womb lining is 11.5 too which she is said is fab and i had a student midwife watching it all too. lol. Dh and i are so relieved and i feel i can relax over the wkend now after being so nervous last nite. So god willing we should get around 3-4 eggs compared to just 2 eggs last cycle )
I am really feeling soooo positive and cant wait for mondays scan so we can be booked in for EC. I know we have a lot of hurdles to overcome yet but we are getting there slowly an surely. xxx


----------



## Maddie30

AQ that is excellent news. I am so pleased for you. Your follies sound great. Like you said you can relax now over weekend xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Maddie, thanks! I'm doing fine. 

Kelly, I'm so sorry you're struggling so much. I can't imagine how hard it must have been to lose your daughter. I admire you for continuing to go through this. :hugs:

AQ, great news on your follies! Much better than last time! Hopefully you'll get a few more eggs and they'll be great quality. :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Rosa and happy 14wks! yaaay xxx


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - Thats all sounds very possitive. GL for Monday :thumbup:

Kelly - Maybe a little break would help, I cant even imagin what you have been through :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thinking of you :hugs:

Rosa - 14 weeks already!!! :happydance: 

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hey girls - hope Saturday is treating you all well.

Maddie - so please to hear you are PUPO! And more frosties too, as AQ says you now have siblings on ice for the child(ren) you have this cycle :thumbup:

Tinks - still getting headaches hun? Try and stay positive and remember this is all for a good cause :hugs:

AQ - brilliant news from the scan - fx that you can go for EC on Wednesday.

Doodar - glad you're back online - less than 100 days to go for you! 

Rosa - hey honey - how's things with you? How did the bun in the oven go down on FB?

St and Kazza :hugs:

Tiff - Sounds like your body needs some time to right itself, maybe the BCP would be a good idea to help. You are not a bad person honey, you lost your daughter and that sucks. Go give your boys a hug - they are lucky to have you and you are lucky to have them :hugs:

AFM not much going on - just one more sleep!


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Good luck for this cycle and enjoy your needle free day- the 1st for a while! haha x


----------



## Kelly9

Tinks, how long will you be taking the medications to build your lining for? I am trying to figure out how long it will be so that if we do FET this coming month I'll know a rough timeline.

Ok, so no more spotting since yesterday. I spotted for about 24 hours actually less and now I've had nothing since 2pm yesterday. I'm not getting my hopes up but I am now 5dpo, 1 day further then the last time I ovulated. I'm trying to stay calm and hoping that I don't bleed till at least monday. 2 more days to go.


----------



## rosababy

Hope, doing good. The fb pic went well. It was fun!


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Yay to no more spotting an hope it stays that way for you x

Rosa- Aww i loved the pic u used to announce on fb! very original  x

Anyone heard from Princess? x

AFM-I only need to take my cetrotide tomorrow morning an then fostimon tomorrow night, cetrotide monday morning an then that should be it intill trigger on monday night  wooohooo xxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: lovely ladies!!

Sorry I've been MIA, I've been so tired lately I'm just zombiefied during the day and passing out at half 8/9!

Have read up on what your all up to and sending you all so much love and luck!!
I wish everyone of you get your bfps this year, 
You ladies have all been so wonderful and you all deserve it more then anyone I know, 

massive :hug: to each and everyone of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Kirsten - you take all the rest you need girl because in 209 days time sleep will be a distant memory ;)

AQ - not many jabs left for you! I don't actually get the needles out until the 28th, my DR is via a nasal spray.

Tiff - my fingers are tightly crossed.

AFM - today's the day! I just took my first two little tiny white tablets so we're off on our journey. I have to take these for 7 days and then hopefully the witch will arrive. In the meantime I start my buserelin sniffs on Tuesday. :dance:


----------



## Maddie30

Ooooough hope how exciting. The start of a new cycle for you and I really hope it brings you the fattest positive ever ( if I can say that) LOL!

Nice to hear from you Kirsten. You rest up. X

Aq good luck for scan tomorrow x

St and Kazza hope your both ok xx

Tinks hope Dr is being kinder to you xx

Hi to Traskey,Doodar,Kelly,smile and anyone else I haven't mentioned x

Afm I'm well. The 23rd cant come quick enough. I can't believe I nearly forgot how wretched the 2ww is. I'm not looking to much into symptoms as I'm taking hcg until possibly Thursday. Like the progesterone I know this can give false symptoms too xx grrrrrrrrr xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Yay for starting your cycle and i hope you get minimal side effects from DR x

Kirsten- Glad your ok hun. Was wondering how your getting on an over 10wks already? wow time goes fast! x

Maddie- I have forgot the hell that is the 2ww so dont think its gonna get any easier this time around! lol. Wishing u lots of luck x

AFM- just had my 1st meltdown since this cycle began! Mixed the cetrotide, had needle all ready and checked for air bubbles(seemingly) an then injected into my tummy. Had injected half the solution when i spotted a big air bubble in syringe so panicked, pulled needle out, flicked bubble away quickly and then injected the rest of the cetrotide. There was a gap of about 2 secs so im thinking this will be ok? iv just spoken to my diabetic friend who has injected for yrs and she said not to worry as i will of still had full dose even though it was injected twice? also as i panicked and pulled needle out a tiny bit of liquid leaked out? I am so glad im almost due to finish jabbing as i am not very confident now after this :(


----------



## Maddie30

Awwww don't worry Aq. I'm sure that will be fine. Roll on being pupo for you xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hiya! Ladies Hope your all having a lovely weekend.

Maddie Ah the dreaded 2ww I remember it well. I hope it goes super duper fast for you :thumbup: Hope your taking things easy hun :thumbup:

AQ don't stress hunny. I injected with air bubbles, the stubborn ones I couldn't get rid of. The nurse said it was fine :thumbup: and like your friend said you still got the full dose so you'll be fine :thumbup: good luck for scan tomorrow.

Hope woohoo! :happydance: todays the day eh! how you feeling to be back on the rollercoaster. Really hope you have that bfp waiting for you at the end of the track. Good luck sweetie :thumbup:

Tiff I'm so sorry your struggling hunny, it's so understandable after everything you have been through. I wish I could go back and change things for you. Have you been offered any help from your gp, someone to talk to. Maybe speaking to someone who doesn't know you is just what you need to get it all off your chest. Sending you huge hugs hunny :hugs: and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that spotting stays away :hugs:

Hello to the rest of you gorgeous gals. Hope the sun is shining where you are :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Doodar and happy 26wks! wow where does time go?! im calmer now so off to lie on couch with some choc an watch harry potter 3  xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie - I'm trying hard not to remember how wretched the 2WW is! Hope it flies by for you and you too get the fattest positive :thumbup:

AQ - I wouldn't worry too much honey, you're right at the last hurdle now and I'm sure even if you missed the tiniest drop it would be ok :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Wow Doodar - where on earth did 26 weeks go! Are you Team Yellow or did you have a sneaky peek?

Can't believe how warm it is outside today - we've just taken a car full of rubbish to the tip and I was out in just a vest top, I don't usually bare that much skin until the height of summer!


----------



## Doodar

Enjoy your lie down AQ. Love Harry Potter :thumbup: good choice :thumbup:

Hope We're still team yellow, no urge to peak yet lol.
I know the weather is glorious. I hope it lasts.


----------



## Maddie30

It is lovely weather its great. Happy Sunday Ladies. Thank you Hope and Doodar xx


----------



## Kelly9

AQ - an air bubble won't hurt you for subq injections even in your vein it takes a lot of air to cause problems. I'm a nurse so I promise you're fine. 

I am seeing a counsellor but I've only been twice and can't see her till the 19th of march now due to my training schedule. Honestly the only thing that is going to make the stress and pain go away is having my body be normal and being pregnant again. I don't feel like I can get any better till I'm back where I was before I lost Hannah. I'd be nearly 27 weeks now :cry:

Spotting has stayed away, still no witch but temp dropped today so maybe in the next day or so.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- :hugs: I am sorry you are so sad and i hope you get preg again soon. Im sure Hannah will be watching over you. Thank you for reassurance about air bubbles. I have always had a phobia of them!:blush: lol.

Right im off to bed as up early for clinic for my scan in the morning. Night god bless everyone xxx


----------



## Doodar

Tiff your an amazing lady and truely deserve happiness. I hope your body behaves itself so you can start working on your forever rainbow baby. :hugs:

AQ good luck tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ good luck for your scan honey.

Tiff - A counselor is a very good idea honey, you are grieving for your daughter and it is bound to mess with your head. I'm really worried about you and if I can be completely honest I know you think being pregnant will take the pain away but I wonder if in some ways it might make it worse. You will be a mommy to another baby again but right now I think you need to fully focus on your emotions around Hannah. I wonder if the stress is what's screwing up your body. You're in my thoughts and I hope that you find a way through this :hugs:

AFM I think I might be losing the plot already. I woke up at 4.30 this morning following a dream where I kept forgetting to take my Buserelin sniffs during the day because everything was hectic in the office. Then [in the dream] I&#8217;d woken up the next morning to realise I&#8217;d missed the whole first day of sniffs and had a panic as to whether it would make a difference or whether I should tell the clinic, and would they make me wait until next cycle. 
I managed to go back to sleep and then fell into another equally psychedelic and anxious dream where in this one I was trying so hard not to forget my Buserelin and ended up leaving the house without taking the Norethisterone tablets! My dream self was having an hysterical crying fit before I managed to wake up, thank goodness it was nearly time for the alarm to go off!
Not sure why I&#8217;m having these strange dreams, because they didn&#8217;t happen last cycle. The only time I have dreams like these is when we&#8217;re due to go to Florida and I have all manner of dreams where we turn up and I&#8217;ve left our Annual Passes at home! I kill those dreams by packing a month before we&#8217;re due to travel, not sure how I&#8217;m going to kill these ones&#8230; I have popped out today&#8217;s tablets though and put them on my iPhone so they&#8217;re in clear sight for once I&#8217;ve eaten breakfast :lol:


----------



## Maddie30

Awwww hope bless you. It's amazing how this takes over subconsciously aswell. Have a good day.x
Afm I'm back at work. Trying to take it very easy xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Its anxiety hun, cos your so anxious for this cycle to give you your baby. Its natural for your mind to be preoccupied. Hope you sleep better tonight x

Maddie- Take it easy back at work. I couldnt hack work during 2ww so iv been signed off. My work is too busy an not relaxing at all so not good for the old BP! lol x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Took my last shot of cetrotide this morning and no drama! lol .Went for my day 12 scan this morning and all is great so EC is scheduled for Wed! they will call me later with time of EC and time to trigger tonight so needles free day tomorrow  and much better result from this scan... 9 follies in total... left side- 18.5, 17.5 , 16 , and 12. Right side- 21.5 , 20.5 , 19 , 14.5 and 10.5 and my womb lining is 13.8 so we are very pleased with that and to have 6 good size too is fab news ) My mum also came to me in a dream last night and held my hand and told me everything will be ok. Feeling very positive and happy. Still a few hurdles to go but we are getting closer to our dream with each passing day and procedure  xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

hi ladies
well the consents are all signed,, i did get abit teary at a few points,, when asked what we would want to happen of we had frozen embies and hubby died!!! wot a aweful situation to be in
she is going to call me tomorrow to tell me when we can strt, cos she isnt sure if we have been put on the waiting list,, if not the wait is now 6 months,,,,, great!! so she is gunna find out and let me no

she told me my cd 3 bloods

fsh ,,, 4,2
lh,,,,,,3,7
amh....22
e2,,,, cnt rembember,, could be 92? or 72?? who knows,, lol i wasnt listening properly xx


----------



## Kelly9

I just puked several times :( Have a very touchy stomach and GI distress and it sucks. Still no witch though. 

Hi to everyone


----------



## Kelly9

I just puked several times :( Have a very touchy stomach and GI distress and it sucks. Still no witch though. 

Hi to everyone


----------



## ~Hope~

At last! I did wonder if this site was down forever! Missed you girls xoxo

Tiff, are you ok honey? Seems you can't cut a break these days.

Smile so glad you got your forms signed. Any news on where you are on the wait list?

Maddie. Hope you're taking it easy at work. 

AQ best of luck for today honey, fx for some fabulous eggs :dust:

Afm the sniffs have started, 6 down, don't want to think about how many still to go :lol:


----------



## Maddie30

Hope and me I missed you all too. How dare this site break down for repair...tut!!!

Aq wishing you the very best of luck for today. Hope everything goes well. Good luck xx

Afm I've been having cramps ever since transfer, not hopefull. Got to remain positive though. Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Sorry i havent been on in a few days i couldnt access the site as it kept saying it was down. 

Maddie, i had cramps too after transfer, im keeping everything crossed for you.

Aq tons of luck for ec today and lots of healthy eggies

Hope, tink, hope your cycles are going well.

Hi to everyone else, princess, rosa, trask, smile, st, kazz, kelly, and everyone else.

Afm, we had a 4D scan on monday, it was amazing, sooo much better than the nhs ones, pics are in my journal, :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

AT LAST i can get on this site to post! missed u all 

Tiff- Get well soon x

Hope- Yay for starting sniffing and hope it flies by to stimms x

Maddie- The cramps are caused by the progesterone hun so doesnt mean a thing. Its a side effect of them so pma all the way ;-) x

Babies- Great scan pic! do u know the sex? x

AFM- Im off to the clinic soon for EC. Need to be there for 10am! eeeek im sooo nervous and excited to see how many eggs we get this time around! il update later xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA 

Isabella love your scan picture! Happy 16 weeks. 

AQ sending positive thoughts your way honey.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi:
Good to see everyone's doing well
I'm still stalking :thumbup:
Massive :hug: to you all!


----------



## babies7777

We do, team:pink: :flower:
Cant wait to hear ur news!! thats if i can get back on the site, it wont load on my pc at all an can only use my phone a bit coz it costs tons, wonder why its not working for some uk people. 




africaqueen said:


> AT LAST i can get on this site to post! missed u all
> 
> Tiff- Get well soon x
> 
> Hope- Yay for starting sniffing and hope it flies by to stimms x
> 
> Maddie- The cramps are caused by the progesterone hun so doesnt mean a thing. Its a side effect of them so pma all the way ;-) x
> 
> Babies- Great scan pic! do u know the sex? x
> 
> AFM- Im off to the clinic soon for EC. Need to be there for 10am! eeeek im sooo nervous and excited to see how many eggs we get this time around! il update later xxx


----------



## kazzab25

HI ladies, first opportunity ive had to post!! What with the sight being down!!! 

Babies - congrats for team pink, ill be heading over to your journal in a mo!!! 

AQ good luck today cant wait for your update!! 

Kelly, thinking of you so much!! I cant believe how tough you have had things and i really hope things start to turn for you real soon! 

Maddie, FX for you x 

Hope, keep going hun!!! Dont think of how many sniffs left!!! 

ST hope your ok im thinking of you loads!! Hope you will be back soon xxx 

Hi to princess, trask, rosa and all the gang xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Temp drop this morning so maybe the witch will show today. I sure hope so. I want to start my FET ASAP. All this waiting is driving me mad.


----------



## africaqueen

EC went well and we got 6 eggs!! woohooooo! we are over the moon after only getting 2 eggs last cycle. I feel sore from this EC and im bleeding a bit so lying on couch watching a film with a maccys with a stack of mags next to me to read after. So well looked after  Just praying for a positive call in the morning to say we have some embies! Just so relieved we got 6 eggs xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Great news aq!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: six! That's absolutely blooming brilliant! Well done girl :thumbup: I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed for fertilisation. You rest up girl because you done good and soon you'll be PUPO :dance:

Isabella aww team pink! Congratulations!

Hi Kazza :wave:

Tiff you feeling better? I hope the witch shows so you can get started on your FET. :hugs:

Strange how the site is not working properly. I use opera and chrome on my computer and I can see things in chrome but on opera it still says the site is down. Weird!


----------



## babies7777

Aq, thats amazing news!!! :flower:

Hope, thank u, im having probs too, i cant get b&b open on my uk server at all.


----------



## rosababy

AQ, huge congrats on 6 eggs! That's fantastic! :yipee:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I am feeling better. Finally on the mend I think. Another temp drop but still more spotting. I have a scan friday to check the fistula and if all is well and the witch ever shows then I'll be starting FET with this coming cycle. DAMMIT WITCH JUST GET HERE!


----------



## Maddie30

Aq that is fantastic news!! 6 eggs is fantastic. I've got a really good feeling about you. Relax and hope your resting xx

Babies congratulations on team pink. How lovely. Hope your well

Hi Kazza xx

Hope how you getting on. It will be you next to have ec I think, Wooooop xx

Kelly glad things are getting better xx

Hi to Traskey,princess,Rosa,Doodar,smile and st xx

Afm im ok. Sorry to moan but really feel like af is coming. Don't feel positive at all. Im trying but when get the lower abdominal and back cramps I worry. Just want this to work so bad and I didnt experience this last time untill after positive test. Im not on progesterone I'm on hcg every other day. Last one will be tomorrow if there happy for me to continue. Grrrrr. Sorry for the me me me post. Take care ladies xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Chin up Maddie. Isn't it the hcg that surges when we fall pregnant? (how dumb a question is that sorry!) it would make sense that you'd have the cramps early from the hcg. Keep positive because those positive thoughts are important, and it ain't over 'til the fat lady sings (and I've got her bound and gagged in my shed :thumbup: )

Oops there's the alarm, gotta go sniff!


----------



## kazzab25

Maddie don't be silly! Firstly your aloud to moan and secondly your not all me me me! 
It could just be the hcg so don't lose hope ! I have everything crossed for you when is otd? 

Aq yay for is eggs that amazing news can't wait for tomorrows fert report!! 

Kelly hope af turns up soon so u can start fet! 

Hi hope xx


----------



## Maddie30

Hahaha, thanks hope. That made me laugh. Keep her locked in the shed until the last one of us wants her out. LOL!! Hope your Dr going well. Thanks for positive words xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Kazza much appreciated. I really hope it is hcg. Hope your well. Any news on your follow up? Our otd is next Fri 23rd. I won't test before because of the hcg, going to try and not test anyway. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie, If hope did that she'd never get out of the shed. 

Traskey you still around? Hope things are well. 

I'm tender around my ovaries and more brown spotting still, am going to do my sit-ups and have sex tonight and do everything I can to encourage the witch to get here.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Glad your feeling better and GL for scan on fri x

Maddie- I understand you getting anxious during 2ww as its completely natural but seriously mrs get your pma back cos OTD isnt for another 9 days! ;-) lots of pma x

Hi Kazza and Hope x

AFM- I have been lying on couch all day watching tv and reading and as dh is now at work my dad is looking after me an we had pizza for tea an some chocs so nice night. Doing my best to take my mind off tomorrows fert report but as you all know its not easy! ha xxx


----------



## babies7777

Aq, keeping everything crossed for your report, cant wait to hear!!!!

Hope, that made me giggle :haha: 

Kelly, hope she arrives today for you.

Maddie, fingers an toes crossed for u!!

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Isabella 
Im a nervous wreck here! roll on the call! aaaah.
What time did u get your call from HC?
Mine was 9am last time but not sure what time they start calling people?? xxx


----------



## babies7777

I think it was just after 8.30, i was pacing at that point.

Ring phone ring!!!!!1




africaqueen said:


> Thanks Isabella
> Im a nervous wreck here! roll on the call! aaaah.
> What time did u get your call from HC?
> Mine was 9am last time but not sure what time they start calling people?? xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Have they rang yet??

Think my Buserelin has kicked in - had a terrible night's sleep and when my alarm went off I dragged myself out of bed - took one look in the mirror and decided that the sofa is going to be my office again today! I feel so tired. Oh well - all for a good cause. Shame I couldn't actually go back to sleep because I had to get up again to sniff :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Still no call and i am beyond on edge now! OMG cant they just phone with good news pleeeeease xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks ladies xx

Aq hope you get that call of good news very soon xx

Hope I don't blame you working from home today. Hope this Dr becomes a bit kinder to you xx


----------



## smiledreamer

hope they call soon aq xx


----------



## ~Hope~

I always figured the later they called the better the news, because surely they call the people first who need to go in for transfer today?


----------



## africaqueen

Not a single embyro. I am completely devastated. Cant post anymore.


----------



## Maddie30

Omg Aq I am so sorry. Did they do IVF or icsi?? Really feeling for you. I'm heartbroken for you xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Sarah I am so so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Oh Sarah, i am so so sorry, there are no words, sending u tons of :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

AQ wow I'm so so sorry? that must be really hard to deal with. have they given any indication as to why none fertilised? can't believe it :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Aq I am so so sorry. I don't know what to say because I know nothing will help. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - I am so so so sorry Hunni. Nothing we say will make you feel better but sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you and DH :hugs:




Kelly9 said:


> Tinks, how long will you be taking the medications to build your lining for? I am trying to figure out how long it will be so that if we do FET this coming month I'll know a rough timeline.

I know this is a bit late Kelly but once I had DR for a few weeks I started HRT tablets to thicken my lining. I will be be taking the tablets for 2 weeks then have a scan, if all is well I will be having transfer a week later, so 3 weeks from first tablet. 

Hope - :happydance::happydance:For the start of DR, really hope it's kind to you :thumbup:

AFM - still suffering with DR :growlmad: At least I am now onto to the next stage now with the tablets though. Hope, I am jealous of you working from your sofa :haha:


----------



## Traskey

AQ, I am so sorry to hear your news. You must be totally devestated :hugs: I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain. 

Kelly, I am sorry you are having such a tough time lately. I am wishing you all the best with your FET.

Tinks, sorry the DR is kicking your butt. Hopefully not too much longer now. 

Hope, sorry about the bizarre dreams on the Buserelin. That stuck can make us all have sleepless nights I think. 

Maddie, sorry the 2ww is so tough, hang in there. 

Kirsten, you are 10 weeks already, hope the nausea and tiredness eases off soon.

Kazza, how are you feeling atm?

I know i've missed people. Brain fade, sorry. I am still reading and lurking but like Kirsten have been falling asleep super early and not keeping up with journals. I still think of you all though :hug:


----------



## kazzab25

Aq I am so so sorry big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Hi trask how's you? 

Afm just waiting for follow up! 3rd April x


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks tink! It gives me an idea anyway. I should know soon enough what the plan is for my clinic which will be a relief. I also apparently have a beautiful lining that responds well to meds or so the doc said so I may be able to shave off a few days of the thickening process. I found out yesterday that my lining was 1.7 (cm's I think is how they measure it) thick the day before my first af showed up after delivering Hannah, no wonder I had such a heavy flow!


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning girls :wave: TGIF!

AQ :hugs: 

Traskey - hello Mrs 9 weeks!

Kazza - yay for a follow up date - and so soon too!

Tinks - Have you started your tablets already? Hopefully that should help with your yucky DR symptoms as your hormones start to stabilise.

Tiff - good luck for your scan today.

Happy Friday all.


----------



## princess_1991

AQ I'm so so sorry hun, thinking of you and your DH :hugs: :hugs:

Tinks, sorry dr is being a pain, not long untill things get going :hugs:

Tiff, hope your feeling a bit better soon, sorry af is being such a pain :hugs:

Hope :hi: Hun, how are you?

Trask :happydance: for being 9 weeks!

:hi: doodar, maddie, kazza, rosa, babies (sorry to anyone I've missed!) hope your all ok!


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Kirsten. :wave: how are you? Got a bump yet? When are you going to share your news with the world or have you done it already?

I've got a stinking cold today. Not sure if it's a result of the sniffs, I can't remember if I had the same thing last time but I feel like crap. Oh well it's nearly the weekend!


----------



## rosababy

Hi ladies! :howdy: 

AQ, I am so incredibly sorry for you. I know words cannot help right now. :hugs: Just know we're thinking about you.


----------



## princess_1991

I'm good thanks hope, no bump as of yet but I do have small bloat but I'm not sure if that's just me gettin fat from Over eating, were going to announce it shortly after our 12 week scan, I just need to tell my dad first cuz I don't really want him finding out on Facebook, I don't actually know if he'll care or not considering we haven't spoke for 2 years and I've probably seen him about 30 times(max.) since I was 4 :shrug:
But I'm gunna write him a letter anyway, then the balls in his court :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Right i cannot believe i am posting this after yesterdays devestating results but... I AM PUPO!!!!!!! We got a call from the HC yesterday at 4pm to say they were very surprised to tell us that one of my eggs was showing signs of fertilisation... and by this morning when they checked we had a perfect lil 4 cell embie!!!!! :O So we went to HC before and had our little miracle transferred! transfer went very smoothly, embryologist was so surprised and said its perfect and we stand a good chance and the nurse was hugging me and everything! this almost never happens!! we feel so blessed and OTD is the 30th! Still in shock. Want to thank all of you wonderful women for the continued support and all the messages yesterday xxxxxxx


----------



## princess_1991

Omg AQ!! That's amazing news!!
Youve got one determined little egg there and I bet it's just a sign of good things to come!
Congratulations on your little miracle egg and massive congratulations on being PUPO!!
Big :hug:


----------



## rosababy

Oh AQ, that's FAB news!! :yipee: I'm so glad you have a little emby in you and you're pupo!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - I have posted in your journal but yey again on being PUPO :happydance:



Kelly9 said:


> Thanks tink! It gives me an idea anyway. I should know soon enough what the plan is for my clinic which will be a relief. I also apparently have a beautiful lining that responds well to meds or so the doc said so I may be able to shave off a few days of the thickening process. I found out yesterday that my lining was 1.7 (cm's I think is how they measure it) thick the day before my first af showed up after delivering Hannah, no wonder I had such a heavy flow!

2 weeks is my first scan so even if my lining is ready before hand I won't know :growlmad: All clinic work different and I have seen a few ladies that don't dr so you may be able to do the fet using your natural cycle. Hope things start moving soon :hugs:



~Hope~ said:


> Tinks - Have you started your tablets already? Hopefully that should help with your yucky DR symptoms as your hormones start to stabilise.

Yes, I have been dr for nearly 4 weeks now and started the tablets on Monday. I think is going fairly fast. Sorry to hear you are not well, hope you feel better soon.

Princess - I think that's the best thing to do. As long as you tell your dad he can't complain and it's up to him then. Families hey :dohh:

AFM - having a better day today, hoping the HRT is going to ease The dr symptoms but don't want to speek to soon. I have noticed some Ewcm, are we thinking this is a good sign????

TFI Friday everyone :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maddie30

Aq that is amazing news. I'm so so happy for you both. It's a miracle and yes this is the start of great things to come. That embie is a little fighter. Got quite emotional reading your news, only because im so happy for you. I remember you posting about the dream you had about your mum telling you everything is going to be ok. This is the start of everything being ok. You relax and enjoy being pupo xxxx

Hope I do hope your cold gets better. Dr isn't fun. X

Tinks glad things are moving fast. X

Princess good luck telling your dad, hope it all works out xx

Hi to everyone else xx

Afm I'm ok, just 1 week to go until testing. Hope af does not come and it has been a success. Cramps continue but trying to remain positive xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- I am glad your FET cycle is going well so far x

Maddie- I have everything crossed for you! the pessaries play havoc with your body causing cramps and af symptoms! i really hope you get that BFP in a wk's time. Yes this lil embie of ours does appear to be a lil tiny fighter! long may it continue! its nan was made of strong stuff and so is its mum so it must be the same ;-) x


----------



## babies7777

Aq im soooooooo happy for u, and my dh wanted me to tell you the same. I had told him what happened yesterday and we are both overjoyed for you. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Ah thank you Isabella and tell dh thanks too 
I am still in shock but very happy and spent all afternoon chatting to our lil embie telling him/her to be good and settle in for 9mths to make mummy and daddy happy.  xxx


----------



## babies7777

Its amazing, def a fighter!! i read to mine too during tww, still do, we are on charlie and the chocolate factory at the mo. Everything crossed for test day. :flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh my goodness are you serious?? AQ that is so absolutely AMAZING! I am actually in tears reading your news. You have a little fighter there, a little miracle. Wow!

I can't remember if I had a stuffed up head like this last cycle or if I have a cold, my nose has literally been running for about 8 hours in a row and is so sore. I hope it's gone tomorrow! Every time I sniff I'm trying hard not to blow my nose too soon in case I blow the drugs back out :lol:

Hope everyone else is doing ok, I have read all your news but my head is so full of cotton wool I confess I can't remember enough to post. Sorry :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

AQ I am so incredibly happy for you. I hope your fighter snuggles in tight for the coming 9 months. 

Tinks, they won't do a natural cycle, they prefer medicated cause it has higher success rates at our clinic plus my cycle is way screwed up. I'm pretty sure it was the stress of everything I've been going through, but I am confident to report that I think stress is finally going down. I'm sleeping better at night and just feel calmer overall. I think a large part of that is knowing that we could be starting FET this month and if not then next month for sure. It has done wonders for me to be able to focus on something positive. I just hope we get a baby/babies out of it. I'm still going to ask about transferring 2 blasts though I doubt they'll do it or maybe 3 embies. Can't hurt to try. I see the doc on wednesday so I should know then if I'll be Down regging as of march 31.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff - glad that you're feeling a bit more positive and I hope the doctor has good news for you on Wednesday.

Quiet around here this weekend - hope everyone is doing ok.

Happy Mothers Day - to all the mums, the pregnant mums, the PUPO mums, the angel mums and the babies-in-our-future mums :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone

AQ, so pleased to read your news. One little determined fighter you have there. Fingers crossed for the 2WW for you :hugs:

Tiff, glad you are feeling more positive, lots of luck for you!

Hope, sorry about the stuffy nose/cold this time. I hope that it eases off for you but I had a rotten cold with mine so maybe it's a good sign?

Tinks, the ewcm is a good sign *fingers crossed*

Kirsten, take a bump pic :D

Maddie, hang in there in the 2WW

Rosa, Kazza (all the best for your appointment), Doodar, :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Happy Mothers day to all our mummies, mums to be be, pupo ladies and future mummies. Also thinking of those of us that dont have our mothers with us today xx
I pray next mothers day we are holding our own bundles of joy xxx


----------



## Kelly9

It's not mothers day in north america till may but happy UK mothers day to all. 

We have a plan set now. If our FET doesn't work first try hubby and I will be doing a fresh cycle instead of using other frozen embies. We're doing this cause we've accepted a northern posting and may have to move as early as this fall which is way sooner then I expected so to give us our best chances at being preggo before we leave we'll do a fresh cycle and if that doesn't work at least we'll have a bunch more frozen embies to transfer and hubby won't need to be with me in Calgary for that which will ease up on our transportation costs. I am praying for good news wednesday, 3 more days to wait ugh. We need to get a move on now more then anything cause we'll have to wait 3 months to do the fresh cycle if the FET doesn't work and if I started this month we won't know till middle of may if it works or not putting our fresh cycle in august which is cutting it close considering the cycle will take aug/sept and part of oct to do.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Hope your plans work out as you want them to and good luck for wed x

Hi to all the gang. Its been quiet in here of late... hopefully the calm before the storm...of BFPS!! hehe xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Kelly, keeping everything crossed for ur plan, :flower:

Aq an Maddie hope ur ok in the 2ww, thinking of u both.

Hope, tink, rosa, princess, trask, st. smile, kazz, everyone else :hugs:

Afm, still having internet issues, looking like i wont ever be able to access normally but nothing i can do atm. Hugs to all. :flower:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Aq thats the best news I've heard for a long time!! When your otd everything crossed!! 

Kelly sounds like a great plan hope all goes well on Wednesday xx 

Maddie and hope how are you doing? 

Hi babies, rosa, trask, princess tinks and the gang xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls x

My OTD is the 30th but i shall be poas before then no doubt all being well ;-)
I will be 4dp2dt tomorrow and this evening i am having a lot of twinges and pulling sensation around my belly button and lower down by my 'lady bits' so praying its the start of our embie implanting as our embie will be a blastocyst now  xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, hope your well. 

Kelly good luck for appt xx
Aq how is 2ww? Hope your well
Hi to everyone else. Roll on Friday,roll on. Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

maddie how have you not tested yet?


----------



## Doodar

Wow AQ that is so amazing. My word this has definately got to be it for you, it has to be fate someone is definately looking down on you. Oooh I'm so excited for you hunny :happydance: hope your taking it easy and getting lots of rest.

Kelly I'm keeping everything crossed for you my lovely. I'm hoping you wont need those plans and that this next fet brings you that forever baby. Good luck at your apt hun :hugs:

Yeah Mads how come you aint tested yet, are you keeping us all in suspense.

:hi: to the rest of you gorgeous gals. Hope your having a lovely tues, nearly half way through the week :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

AQ I have a super good feeling about this cycle for you!! :happydance: just 10 more days till otd!!

Maddie *ahem* :test::test: *ahem* :winkwink:

Tiff hope your ok hun :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- 2ww is starting to go very slow! lol. What about u? not long till OTD now!! x

Doodar- I believe my lovely mum is watching over me and our embie  its a great comfort. Thanks for PMA. x

Princess- Thanks for fab feeling! hehe. How are u feeling now? x

AFM- I am 4dp3dt and been having twinges again this morning like lil pulls an then lil bubbles. Hard to explain. Praying its the start of implantation though  xxx


----------



## princess_1991

I'm still ill, hopefully having doctor doing a homevisit at some point this evening :thumbup:
AQ any feeling is a good thing I think :happydance:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, hope everyone is well.

Kelly, really hope your plans work out for you and you don't need a fresh cycle :hugs:

Maddie, I wish lots of luck for testing x

Just a quickie from me. HRT get hard core from tomorrow :haha: it jumps from 1mg twice a day to 2mg 3 times a day :wacko: please be kind.


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- hope HRT is kind to you. Good luck x


----------



## Maddie30

Hi lovely ladies,

Kelly really wish you the best of luck. You so deserve everything to go smooth xx

Tinks I hope the hrt is kind to you. Not long for you. 

Aq I'm glad your getting bubbly twinges. Hope its start of implanting and getting nicely snuggled in. Hope your resting. 

Princess what's the matter? Hope nothing serious if your having doc visit xx

Hi to hope,st,Kazza,Doodar & everyone else.x

Well ladies I have been so desperate to test but I really don't want a false positive. I last had my hcg last Tuesday for luteal phase support so unsure if still in system. Im back on cyclogest now. Im really sorry ladies but getting a lot of cramps and lower backache still so not very positive here im afraid. If I get a bfp on Fri I will be totally shocked. Still trying to be hopeful though. I will be testing on Fri morning so will let you know how I get on ASAP xx


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie it worked for you once before so it can work again. We can all wait for your OTD, we'll live. 

Gosh my son will not go down for his nap! It's so frustrating.


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- I understand how your feeling and i really hope your wrong an get a shock bfp. Just remember that the cyclogest causes cramps etc so it makes it so hard to tell the difference from af/pregnancy symptoms. Really have everything crossed its the latter for you xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks Kelly and AQ xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Thinks hood luck hun x 

Maddie when's otd? Good luck! 

Aq fingers and toes crossed for you xxxx 

Kelly have u had your appt? 

Anyone heard from st? 

Hi everyone else x


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- How are u holding up? not long till OTD now and good sign that you have had no bleeding ;-) fingers crossed for you x

Kazza- How are you doing? Iv not seen ST around since last wk. I should imagine she is taking a much needed break from the boards as its hard enough to go through 1 failed cycle let alone 2 or more :(( x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I woke up this morning sooo congested that i could hardly breath. When i blow my nose there is blood in it(tmi sorry) iv heard this can be a sign of early pregnancy so im praying it is! been having lil bands of heat low down too. This 2ww is dragging tho tbh. I am 5dp2dt today so 1st part of 2ww almost done and then the panic starts setting in on the 2nd part! aaaaah xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ - all sound like very good signs.

Maddie - not long to wait until Friday now. FX.

Kirsten - are you better? 

Kazza - OTD = Official Test Date - hope you're ok honey.

Not much going on here - still sniffing and waiting for the witch to show her face. My boy cat is poorly with cystitis - poor thing keeps getting in and out of his litter tray because he thinks he needs a wee but his bladder is empty. Took him to the vets this morning so hopefully the meds will work quick. Our girl cat heard me putting the cat box together and went into hiding. I've searched the house from top to bottom and can't find her - she won't even respond to a box of biscuits being rattled and she's usually such a pig! She's definitely in the house somewhere - hopefully she'll come out when hubby gets home.


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Aww i hope your boy cat gets well soon! bless him and how cute your girl cat went into hiding! haha. My girl cat 'Hope' is a lil love too and wouldnt be without her  x

Hope everyone is ok? this thread has been really quiet hasnt it? we are normally such a chatty lot! haha xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Very true Aq we use to be a very chatty thread,LOL

Hope your cat gets better hope poor thing.

Afm.....still waiting. Tempted to test tonight, will see what hubby says when home. This backache I'm getting is something else. X


----------



## Kelly9

No apt yet another 2.5 hours to go. I'm getting all nervous and anxious and am now thinking he'll make me wait another month. I hope so bad that that is not the case. Will update after.


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie I am really hoping that your cramps and back ache are a good sign. How many days after EC is your OTD? My clinic makes me wait 16 days, but i tested 14 days after EC as I figured that's the day I would test on a normal cycle. What day did you get your BFP last time?


----------



## Kelly9

I started testing at 8doo! Got a faint bfp but didn't know for sure till 9dpo. I'll likely test early with FET to cause I've got about 57 ic pg tests sitting at home.


----------



## Maddie30

Me too hope. Thank you. Otd will be 16 days after egg collection. Last time I got a faint line 11 days past collection but true line 14 days after. I didn't test in between. The 2ww really is awful. I hope your af comes soon xx 

Kelly how did appointment go?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm starting!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!! I'll start meds on April 4 instead of march 31 but that's not bad at all. I have to take birth control for two weeks prior due to my messed up period. I get my timeline tomorrow! I'm so excited. I just have to take a pg test so off to buy one then I'll pop my first pill tonight.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Great news!! x

Maddie- Are you going to test tonight? wishing u tons of luck if you do x

Girls i am starting to enter worry mode as the 2nd half of 2ww approaches. I am so full of pma one minute and terrified the next. I am not sleeping too well and i am so emotional i could burst into tears right now. Cant take much more of this stress and uncertainty :( just want my baby xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Fab news Kelly. Pleased for you. AQ itts really hard,I know how your feeling. Try and get that pma back xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Maddie, 2nd time around is so much harder isnt it? did u end up poas? xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Aq your bound to feel very up and down! Keep that chin up your little miracle will be worth it in the end!! 

Maddie good luck if you test tonight! 

Kelly sooo pleased you get to start now!!! Everything crossed for you x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Kazza. How are u feeling? xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Def worst this time round. As im not feeling positive I'm testing on Friday. It's my last day at work tomorrow and then off for a week so at least if bad news I haven't got to face work. I can't believe I haven't tested myself to be honest. Maybe because deep down I know and trying to save the heartache for later. Last time I don't know why but I had an inkling xx


----------



## Kelly9

Well I did my pg test and looks neg, though I think I have permanent line eye :wacko: had to have dh look at it, seems to be a line but it doesn't have colour so I went ahead and popped my first pill. I'll test again with the second free in a few days if I'm worried. Doc seems hopeful this will work for us though he did recommend waiting another month to start I said I didn't want to so he said that was fine. Also talked to him about our moving situation and he said if this cycle doesn't work that he'd fit us in asap for a fresh cycle, so I am super relived there. Well I suspect I'm going to feel barfy for the next few weeks from the pill, thats one side effect I always got before.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff yay for starting. See told you we'd cycle together - we can be bump buddies again but with a happier outcome this time. 

Maddie keep the PMA honey, are you going to test today or hold out until tomorrow?

Aq pma coming your way too. The 2ww sucks and messes with your mind. Just keep picturing your little embie getting snug and settled for nine months. 

I'm so tired, my poor cat is still in and out of the litter tray and he digs really loudly so I've been awake since 5. I am dragging my butt to the office for the morning so I can go to lunch with my team, one of us is leaving, then I'm going to come home as I think an afternoon nap will be in order!


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Yay for starting again! GL x

Hope- Aww poor kitty! did u take him the vets? hope he gets well soon x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am 6dp2dt and losing the plot! lol. Last night i was super positive and this morning im not :( up an down like a soddin yoyo. Aaaaah xxx


----------



## princess_1991

It's always the way in the 2ww AQ, I was lucky really I got my non faint bfp at 5 dp5dt so didn't have to deal with the excruciating wait, 
When you get that bfp you'll wonder what all the fuss was about :winkwink:

Tiff, hope - so glad you've both started/starting, praying the cycle has a happier ending for you both!

Maddie - good luck for when you test hun :hugs:

Afm I'm still poorly, turns out ive got a kidney infection that causes migraines and there both agony! 
Hope everyone is ok :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsten im loving your pma for me! hehe. I pray i do get my bfp but after losing 2 babies and a failed IVF cycle it is hard to allow myself to believe completely :(
Aww hope you get well soon! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Day 2 of the pill 12 more days till down reg. I want time to just fly by.


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly, glad you've started x

Hope your cat gets better soon hope x

Princess poor you, hope you feel better soon x

Aq hang in there, not long now. You have a miracle embie on board. Sorry for neg attitude xx

Afm think I'm out but hey ho. Will know for def tomorrow xx


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie try and stay positive! I know it's hard but save just a little hope.


----------



## babies7777

Maddie, im sure hope still has the fat lady in the shed, i have everything crossed for u.

Kelly, yay to starting, :happydance:

Hope, i hope ur poor cat gets better soon, poor thing 

Aq, this embie can do it, its a survivor!!!

Princess hope ur feeling better soon.

Hi to tink, trask, rosa, kazz, smile, st, and everyone else.

Afm, my internet is working!!!!!! oh an i hate my bank who royally screwed up today, wheres that little man i need, :grr: ahh here he is, banks suck!!! hugs to all. :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for pma girls. I pray our lil embie is getting snug as we speak 

Maddie- Did you test today? still got everything crossed for you for tomorrow! GL x

Well girls- I am feeling very positive today as i had my usual daily cup of tea and had one mouthful and had to spit it out! omg it tasted vile! so much so i checked if milk had gone off(its 4 days in date) and the teabags! lol. This is a super sign for me as with my previous pregnancy i was the same around 8dpo(was a natural preg) and then transpired to be pregnant so i am feeling very optimistic today :0) obviously nothing written in stone but its a strong indicator for me based on past experience xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Yay for PMA AQ! :dust: :dust:

Maddie oh yes the fat lady is still in my shed and she ain't coming out until the very last one of us has a healthy baby in our arms! PMA PMA PMA :dust: :dust:

Isabella Yay for Internet! Boo for banks! Lovin that little man!

Tiff hows the Bcp treating you so far?

Tinks how you getting on honey?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

My little boy cat is still poorly bless him but he's having a sleep on my bed. 

I'm watching obem. I would not like to be 16 and dealing with a baby let alone 16 and dealing with a 10 week premature baby.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh yeah had a call about our house purchase today. They can't find anything so they're just going to move out so the sale can go through! I've got to make sure nothing happens during April as I refuse to move house during the 2ww!


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Good news about your house purchase and i hope your kitty gets well soon. I hate seeing my pets ill cos they just dont understand. Bless him. How is DR going so far? xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope obem last night was awful :cry: 
DHs daughter was born at 26 weeks when he was 16 so it brought back a lot of difficult memories for him, she pulled through tho, she's only 10 years younger then me :shock:

AQ don't say I didn't tell you so :haha: :winkwink:

Maddie I'm sure hopes gunna keep that fat lady locked away for a while yet!! 
I tell you what tho, I hope no outsiders come on and think that hope goes round snatching up obese people for a hobby :winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

Princess- LMAO at the fat lady in shed comment!! hahaha. xxx


----------



## Rosmuira

Just to let you know the hsg is fine I was told some really bad horror stories and was worried but it was ok and really quick. No worse than a smear


----------



## ~Hope~

How funny is that. Hello my name is Hope and I snatch obese people up as a hobby :lol:

dr is going ok, I think I'm less tired than last time, but maybe it just hasn't kicked in yet. I think my hot flushes started last night, typical that the weather is now getting warmer!


----------



## Maddie30

Ladies its POSITIVE!!!! We tested this eve. Were sooo happy but a little apprehensive too. We have been here before. This backache is something else. I hope its the two embies getting comfy. Will ring clinic tomorrow as planned. You ladies have truly been a godsend. X

Hope your shed is doing a grand job. There's no out for now. Really pleased on the speedy process of your house move xx

Aq all sounds positive really pleased for you that your very positive. I know its early days but these two day embryos do work xx

Princess hope you feel better, I laughed about fat lady in shed too. X

Thanks babies, hope your ok. Glad you have online access now xx

Hi to Kelly,tinks,Traskey,Doodar,Rosa Kazza, st and rest of gang xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Omg maddie congrats!!!!! 

Hope when I is tentative collection for you? 

Aq yay for positive signs. 

Bcp is making me feel like puking. I'm still temping though I am sure the pill will mess them up. Fairly certain I am 9dpo now so will test again with ic just to be sure no miracles are growing in my tummy while taking bcp. Also have a headache. 

I picked up my meds and timeline to I start dr april 3 with transfer of 2 day 3 embies between April 30 and may 5 if all goes well.


----------



## babies7777

Maddie :yipee::wohoo::wohoo: soooooooooooooo happy for u i just screamed out an gave dh a fright 

Hope you're doing such a good job keeping her in there.

Princess, :rofl::rofl: i pulled something laughing then, that cracked me up.


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- OMG OMG OMG!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am sooooo happy for you!! and you thought u were out?! HUGE Congrats! wow wow wow 2 day transfers do work!!:cloud9:
I hope you start a chain reaction of bfps on our 2ww thread! hehe.
You must be in shock! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- Come an share your news on 2ww so i can put a BFP next to your name! ;-)
Your our 1st on that thread! woop woop! do u have a pic for us too? xxx


----------



## Maddie30

I really am in shock. I will go over to that thread. Will try and upload pics now. Everything to continue in.gods hands now. Roll on bfp!!!!!! X


----------



## princess_1991

Omg maddie congrats Hun!! :happydance:
That's great news!!

Hope I forgot you were moving house, will you be taking fat lady with you or leaving her there for the new owners to find :winkwink:


----------



## Maddie30

How do I upload pics from phone. Will have to post via comp. I always post from phone,lol x


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh i am just so happy for you Maddie! cant wait to add your BFP to our thread! if u have a photo hosting website account such as photo bucket you can upload the image there an then get the img code for your post on here  xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Oh ok thank you Aq xx


----------



## Maddie30

My files will not upload!!!:wacko:


----------



## rosababy

HUGE congrats, maddie!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Rosa almost 16wks already!! wow. How are u doing? x

Maddie- You need to upload to photo bucket an then copy an paste the img code to your post  x


----------



## rosababy

AQ, doing good, thanks! Can't believe I'm already 16 weeks, either. After the 1st tri, time is going quickly.


----------



## kazzab25

Maddie that's amazing news!!!!!! Congratulations!!! 

Was that a 2 dt ? 

Aq keep up the pma x


----------



## Maddie30

Ok will try that. Thank you Aq. Thank you Kazza yes it was a 2dt. Still shocked especially because feel like coming on at any moment x


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie: Will you get a beta level when you do your blood test? 

bcd's are making me pukey headachy and sore boobies!


----------



## Maddie30

No Kelly, they don't do betas at my clinic. Because last time I had spotting and pain they monitored by beta hcg and they didn't double at the hospital I work at. Hope my body has a better plan this time. Poor you feeling rotten with bcp......all for a good cause though xx


----------



## Maddie30

Ps ladies test still positive so will ring them today for scan date xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh how mad am I that I didn't check the site again last night while you were all having a BFP party! The first thing I thought when I woke up was oh I wonder if Maddie has tested yet! Naughty you for testing early!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I am so happy for you Maddie. :dance:

Tiff if the darn witch shows her face before Tuesday then I'm guessing my collection will be April 11 so if all goes well you'll be having your transfer just after I join the BFP club!


Rosa. Wow happy 16 weeks!


Oh and the fat lady will be coming with us because otherwise the new owners might let her out. Do you think she counts as a 'special item' that I have to tell the removal men about? ;)


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Hope, hahaha to special item. You are funny. Have a good day, its almost the weekend xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- Have you booked you in for your scan yet?  x


----------



## Maddie30

I have Aq its the 5th April. Really hope this time we get to that stage. I have no cramps now just the most awful backache. I never take painkillers but tempted too. Anyway how are you? Was going to post my pics through that site but it says it shares info with Facebook. I really don't want anyone on there knowing yet. Dying to tell everybody but with what happened to us last time we are very cautious xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Seems everything today is connected to facebook - sometimes I'd like to be able to do things without broadcasting it to the world!

April the 5 isn't too far away at all - fx you're in for a happy and healthy nine months honey because you deserve it :dust:


I was starting to worry earlier that the witch hadn't shown her face so I went trawling through our old posts here trying to find how far through my cycle she appeared last time. I found a note which also said how painful it was - I'd forgotten that bit. I got all worried because based on last cycle she's two days late... then BAM enter :witch: stage right and yes she is a mean witch! Does anyone else get really sore thighs when she's around? I think it's made worse as I've had my laptop on my lap all day but it hurts! Typical that the summer has arrived today, I'm trying to use my hot water bottle and between that, the temperature and hot flushes from the buserelin I'm burning up :lol:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh hope its good she has arrived but not good your having side effects to buserelin. You have a relaxing evening xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I've opted for the injectible burserline. Once a day and no sniffing, I'll take that any day. 

Hope, They won't push you off if she doesn't show by tuesday though right? Are you late for her coming yet? Because of the pill mine should show up saturday/sunday after my last pill I think, thats the one good thing about the pill, it always keeps ya regular. If I have transfer on may 1, fertilization would be april 28 so you'd be just over 2 weeks ahead of me!


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- Photobucket never shares your pics on fb unless u chose that option as i have used it for yrs so dont worry ;-) u just upload, copy IMG code and then paste on your post on here. Wow 5th April is soon. I always thought scan was 3wks from bfp. Im glad u arent left waiting longer tho x

Hope- Yay to the witch coming. Now stick the fat lady securely back in the shed please asap! hehe x

Tiff- I could never be doing with sniffing 3 times a day. I used jabs for DR previous cycle and sooo much easier x

AFM- I am feeling so shattered. Emotionally and physically now. Just worn out wondering and hoping and everything else. Got a msg from my friend before to say she is 3mths preg so she's due same time as our other friend(these are the wives of my hubbys friends so we go out together all the time btw) so i am really pleased for them and will be fab if im preg for our baby to have lil friends but omg if im not preg its going to be unbearable and one of my friends works with me so thats 11 pregnant women in 1 office now... omg please let me get my BFP. Cannot take anymore pregnancy news unless its ours xxx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ let's hope there's something in the water and you'll be number 12 in the office, I hope they don't struggle for staff when you all go on maternity leave :haha:

Hope glad :witch: has arrived :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Kirsten. I am just feeling down tonight.
I have been getting cramps similar to af for past hour and she would be due on sunday IF im not pregnant. Praying she stays away. Im off to bed anyway as only peace of mind i get is when im asleep lately. Hope your feeling better xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Sniffing is actually 5 times a day I think AQ at least in the beginning! No way, not for me.

I use photo bucket separately from FB, I just went to the photo bucket site and made an account with the highest privacy settings, so only those who I invite can see my pics.


----------



## Tinks85

Yey, I know it's a little late but a massive congrats Maddie :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so pleased for you. Not long at all until your scan :thumbup:

Kelly, so pleased you are finally able to start, sorry bcp is making you sick though, hope you feel better soon :hugs: I too would rather inject than sniff :thumbup:

Hope, my af after starting buserelin was horrid Hun as well, really hope she doesn't mess you around. One of my boy cats have had cystitis, to not nice for them. He went to wee so many times he ended up bleeding from the straining :nope: in the end we had to put him on special food for a while :thumbup: he is your puddy cat today?

Aq, how is your pma today? I hope the cramps are just from the bullets :hugs: it is always hard to hear others are pregnant when you want it so much Hun :hugs: we have all been there, all being well you are worrying over nothing and you will have your own BFP to share with them :hugs:

Afm, I am doing ok. Having a few mood swings from the HRT, I am taking it 3 times a day and can feel the difference. We have a scan on Monday to check the lining is doing ok. I so nervous about being in the 2ww and transfer. I want a BFP so much but don't know if I will cope, don't feel very strong at the minute :nope:

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, sorry for the lack of personals. Hope everyone has a nice weekend :kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- Glad your doing well and GL for your scan on monday hun  well my pma is back and why shouldnt i be announcing my pregnancy news too eh? ;-)
OTD feels like a long way off for me an 2ww is torture an no easier 2nd time around but what choice do we have? the prospect of the 2ww was my most scary thought before starting this 2nd cycle but gotta be done and im sure u cant be more crazy than me! lol x


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq not long to go until OTD now, are going to test early?

Maddie are you still grinning from ear to ear?

Tiff witch arrived yesterday so hopefully all will be well with my bloods on Tuesday and we can start stimming on Wednesday. Good how have your dates. sniffing is five times a day (but you sniff twice at bedtime so that's six sniffs altogether) to be honest I don't mind it as I just rely on my phone beeping to alert me to sniff. 

Hey Tinks. Cystitis is horrible for them isn't it, it's quite alarming when you see the blood. He seems to be much better now and we'll keep him on the special food. Hope everything goes well for Monday. When do you think transfer will be?

Afm I'm dosed up on double ibuprofen and paracetamol to keep the pain at bay and I slept for 9 hours straight last night so feeling good. And the sun is shining! I'm about to bake a chocolate cake then we're off over to our friends for board games. We're going to try and teach the boys (5 and 3) to play Hero Quest!

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Great news hope! I am looking forward to having one more witch then none for 9 months, or at least it better be that way.

I'm off to snuggle my friends newborn baby shortly, I can't wait.


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- I will be testing tomorrow and continue intill there is no point either way. lol. I am using up all the IC's i have in the cupboard but i have a clear blue digital for OTD if im lucky enough to get that far this time around  im glad your cat is better and i hope you feel better soon x

Aww sounds like everyone is having a nice wkend so far 
I had a nice afternoon too as i took my friend for a walk around park(she is recovering from leg amputation due to cancer) and then we sat outside a country pub in the sun an had a lemonade and a catch up. Im home now chilling with my dh watching the match  xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Still lurking! AQ your right second cycle is much harder! In may I'm heading for a third-it's terrifying. My last one.
Maddie- huge congratulations! Very much deserved! X
Best of luck to all just starting again! X
AQ- thinking of u tommorow. X


----------



## Kelly9

Hi ST, I really hope your get everything and more from your third cycle. Will you freeze any this time around? Did you last time? :hugs:

AQ good luck, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Happy Saturday. Sorry for late replies. Not too long come home from work. Hubby cooking which is nice, however I love cooking but he wrapping me in cotton wool at the min. I told him if everything okay after dating scan then no more pampering. I mean its lovely but I'm one of these that just likes to get on with it. 

Hope the board games sound fab. Hope your feeling a bit better. I really hope you can start stimming on Wednesday. X

Kelly glad things are going well for you too. I'm over the moon you have a plan. Thanks for the heads up about privacy with pictures. X

St how are you? Thrilled you have plan to start again soon. I can only imagine how nervous you are. Were all here for you too. X

Tinks thank you. Booo to hrt!! Not long till your pupo. X

Aq I know how you feel with mixed emotions. I felt the same. I am still having cramps and did prior to otd. Try and think positive as blooming hard as it is. Sounds like you've had a lovely day. Glad your friend doing well. Good luck for testing tomorrow. Thank you for info on posting pics too xx

Hi to anyone else ive missed xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks Kelly- unfortunately we didn't get any frosties :-(
I pray this time we do as this is the last time they are letting us egg share and we will never be able to pay for a normal icsi cycle. We are throwing it all at this cycle! 3 lots instead of 2 per day of bullets! More steroids and also heparin. 
Best of luck for FET! X


----------



## princess_1991

AQ can't wait for you to test! :happydance:

St it's lovely to see you hun, hope your ok, I really do have everything crossed that this cycle works out for you! Big :hug:

:hi: all was just dropping in as I've really tired myself out today, been helping DH strip the car ready to sell for parts, took the dog on a masssive walk and now I'm passed out on the sofa watching bgt more talent :thumbup:

Have a lovely Saturday all you fabulous ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Lovely to see you back here  you are a strong woman and one day you will get your miracle. May is only around the corner so you will soon be in the madness again and i wish u lots of luck for 3rd time lucky x

Tiff- i will only be 9dp2dt tomorrow so 11dpo IF the witch doesnt get me first. I actually got a bit hyped up before an poas and clear BFN with no hint of a 2nd line so im hoping that alters at some point leading up to OTD x

AFM- I am having mild af style cramps again but nothing severe. Still unnerves me though... i cant deal with a bfn. Been way too much heartache the past 2yrs and badly need a break and some joy in our lives. Hate my dh and my dad watching me in turmoil all the time and that my mums final 2yrs on this earth were contending with her horrific illness (motor neurone disease) and my utter despair. Feeling very sad just thinking about it all tbh xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I had af type cramps with my bfp to. When did you poas aq? I'd think come tomorrow at 12dpo a test might be accurate but if you're going to fret then I'd just wait, that way you know one way or the other and don't have to wonder. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you.

ST I am also keeping fingers crossed for you to. Why won't they let you egg share more times? DO you know if your last egg share resulted in a positive for the other lady?


----------



## Tinks85

Hope, really hope you feel better soon, can't believe you will be stimming come Wednesday! Seemed to have come round fast :thumbup:

ST, good to hear from you, glad you have a plan and I really do pray this third time will be the one Hun. We are all behind you :hugs:

Madden, enjoy. Being pampered, you need to rest :hugs:

Kelly, did you enjoy your cuddles?

AQ, I am praying that second line appears for you :hugs:

Princess, glad you had a nice day. How is the morning sickness going?

AFM, DH and I are going for a drive later and then maybe nipping in for cuddles with my nephew, he will be 4 weeks today :cloud9:

We have the full day of tomorrow for the scan so hopefully get some lunch or something afterwards. If all is well tomorrow and the embies thaw out ok then transfer will be the 2nd :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing wkend and a lazy sunday.

Tinks- Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I poas this morning with fmu with a cheapie test and got a clear:bfn: I am 9dp2dt so 11dpo today and would of thought if i was pregnant there would be a 2nd line by now even a really faint one?:shrug:
I am still keeping pma as iv had no more cramps and no spotting etc touch wood so im still in with a chance [-o&lt; xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Aq hang in there. There is still time xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Maddie. I pray so. Hope your doing well xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ - the fat lady is still in the shed so hang on in there - it could still be early. And remember your little one was a late developer to begin with so it might take an extra bit of time :dust:

Tinks - wow transfer isn't very far away now - good luck with the scan.

Hi everyone - anyone else annoyed about the hour's sleep we lost? Would have been fine if I didn't have to get up to sniff - and my cats decided to have a huge fight under the bed at 7am (which yesterday would have been 6am!) - boy cat is definitely fully recovered :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Yes i have been thinking that maybe our embie took a while longer to implant and i read implantation takes anything from 8-12 daysdpo and im 11 today so fingers, toes and everything else crossed our little one is a day or 2 out  Glad your cat is ok but booo for the under bed fighting! lol xxx


----------



## Maddie30

I've got so much good feelings about this being your time AQ. I have every bit of faith it will work out. X

Hope glad your cats better. The hour we have lost is really rubbish. The lovely weather makes up for it though xx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ I was just about to say what hope said about your little embie being a late bloomer, af cramps are a good thing, I had them right up until about 8 weeks :thumbup:
Still have anything and everything crossed for you hun!

Hope boo for under the bed cat fights and boo for having to get up to sniff,

We had a lie in this morning so didn't really notice the time change but we did get up earlier then normal for a lie in, maybe it's cuz we went to bed last night thinking it was 2 but it was only 1, 
Have to agree with maddie tho the weather definately makes up for it, might get out in the garden today and get DH to clean up the mess the dog made over the winter :haha:

Tinks I THINK ms is going but I thought that before I got ill then once I was Ill I couldn't tell if it was illness or ms 

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## rosababy

AQ, that could totally still be too early. Hang in there. :thumbup:

Hope, daylight savings time sucks doesn't it?? We had ours a few weeks ago. :wacko:

Princess, hopefully the ms is going away! :happydance:

Tinks, the 2nd is just around the corner! That's so exciting! You have two frosties to put in, right?

Afm, doing fine, nothing to report. Although my little brother and sister in law called yesterday and told me they were pregnant too and it was a total surprise. I had a little mini-meltdown because here I am, on BnB, surrounded by women who have been trying so hard for so long and then one of my own family members has an oopsies. :nope: They have a one year old as well (who they did try for hard for a year). I'm so thrilled for them, but just had a little pity party for a while. I think I was just having an emotional day.


----------



## Maddie30

Rosa glad your well. I can understand you feeling like that. X

Princess hope your well. Quite reassuring to hear you had cramps too till 8 weeks. I'm still getting them, not sure if as bad as last time. The first trimester really is hard but oh so grateful to be hear, kind of anyway. Pma pma for healthy bean or two at scan xxx


----------



## Kelly9

The cuddles were amazing, she is such a cute little girl, I didn't want to give her back but at least I can visit whenever I like my friend said. 

AQ you very well still have a chance especially with your embie being a late bloomer.


----------



## ~Hope~

Lovely to see you Rosa - totally understand where you're coming from but glad you're happy for your little brother.

Tiff - always nice to have cuddles from a little one.

Well the weather has been glorious hasn't it - we spent some time outside clearing out our shed. It was literally filled to the brim and we've thrown everything out except a spade a fork and a bag of compost. There were even two barbecues in there and both were so rusty you couldn't use them :lol:


----------



## Tinks85

AQ, sorry about the bfn but it was a cheapie and it is still fairly early. There is still a chance. Hang on in there :hugs:

Rosa, I have posted in your journal but it's understandable about your brother. Doesn't seem fair, I guess we have to be grateful for what we do have :hugs: we do have 2 frosties Hun, fx the both survive, I wil feel like we have more of a chance with 2 iykwim.

Hope, glad you cat is feeling better, ours have been going mental the last few days. I think it must be the weather lol.

Hi to Kelly, princess, Traskey, maddie, st and everyone else. I know I have missed a few, sorry x

Well early start for us tomorrow. Settling of early as usual to miss traffic. Will get up about half 4 ish so that would have been half 3 before we messed with the clocks :dohh: I have been feeling a bit better the last few days though so hopefully it will continue.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Tinks. I am hoping for another miracle as it was a miracle our embie even made it to transfer but im so scared of result. Good luck for your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone 

Hope your all well 

St nice to see you back!!

Maddie hope your ok x glad oh is pampering you!

Hi hope, tinks, princess kelly rosa Traskey and the gang ! 

Aw fingers crossed you have a late implanter keep that pma x


----------



## Kelly9

Hope, if thats all you have left in the shed what happened to the fat lady? I hope you didn't let her go. lol.


----------



## ~Hope~

:lol: don't worry the fat lady is still in there. I let her out in the garden for a while to enjoy the sunshine and then I locked her back in, she definitely has more room in there now - there's even room to unfold the garden chair if she wants to get more comfy :thumbup:

Tinks forgot you had to get up at the crack of dawn to get to the clinic. Hope everything goes well and you had a yummy breakfast. I managed to change my appointment for tomorrow from 8.30 to 10 so I don't have to go at rush hour. 

AQ will you test today or wait until OTD?


----------



## Maddie30

Morning ladies

Tinks good luck for today scan xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Kazza. How are u doing? x

Tinks- Looking forward to hearing about your scan later. GL x

Hope- Yep i tested again today im 10dp2dt and still a BFN but i can notice the faintest(and i mean faaaaint,lol) 2nd line on there. Its blink an you could miss it and only has a tiny shade to it but its better than seeing a blank white strip. Could be a evap line tho as its a cheapie so i am deffo not getting excited about it. I might go and purchase a FRER today and do it tomorrow to know either way. I am finding all of this torture now tbh. x


----------



## princess_1991

Yep AQ go get a frer, one thing about evap lines is everyone thinks they get them all the time but supposedly there quite rare, my 2nd pee stick started with a SUPER faint line (first was bfn) and at first we looked an thought I was straight bfn but when ya look a bit closer etc 
So I'm still holding out hope for you!!


----------



## Maddie30

Aq I'm still holding out for you too xxxxx get a frer. That's what I've used this time, plus you can check anytime in the day. There on eBay for £7.50. I ordered mine a week after transfer. Good luck. Please don't give up. I'm excited for you xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for pma girls.
I am going to get a FRER tomorrow if all is ok xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Interesting princess. I got a stron evap line on an ic yesterday so did another test and it was stark white. I think ics are more prone to them. I don't get excited or upset I assumed it was an evap so no biggie. I'll test again tomorrow. 

Aq get a frer!


----------



## ~Hope~

Get a frer! Best thing to do :thumbup:

I was worried that my dr wasn't working as I haven't felt as crap as I did last cycle... Until today! I've drunk 2.5 litres of water and I still have a head ache, I'm tired and a bit teary. Hope this is all good for tomorrow's bloods!


----------



## babies7777

Hope, good luck for the blood test tomorrow 

Tink hope the scan went well

Kelly hope the bcp's are not making u sick

Aq. ooooh its exciting!!! did u say u would have got the witch yesterday? if so thats a great sign ur pass the lp

St, nice to see u back, keeping everything crossed for ur next cycle.

Hi to everyone else

Afm, been enjoying the weather, how nice is it, hope it lasts.

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Good luck with blood test Hope xx

Hi babies, hope your well. Yes the weather has been lovely xx

Tinks how was scan?? X


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- GL with blood test tomorrow x

Babies- I thought i would be due af yesterday but iv rechecked and its actually tomorrow she would be due :( iv had no sign of her and usually i get cramps a few days before intill she arrives... i just poas again though after holding my pee for 4hrs and nada. Just 1 control line and a clear white strip so obviously my eyes spotted a slight evap line this morning. I will test again tomorrow morning with a cheapie and buy a FRER when im out to use on wed morning if AF has stayed away. How are you doing? x


----------



## Maddie30

Morninggggg ladies:hugs:

Hope your well. I hope your not battling through traffic hope. Good luck with blood test. Hope you get on well. Let us know how you get on. 

Tinks any update on your scan??

Aq good luck when testing today? 

Kazza I've been meaning to ask, how did your follow up appointment go?

Hope your well Kelly

Hi to st,princess,Doodar and Traskey. This thread has been quiet for a while. 

Afm I'm fine, just anxiously waiting for uss. Hope we get to that stage

Have a good day ladies xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Isabella wow 18 weeks! Glad you're enjoying the weather, I wish it had stayed away a few weeks because it doesn't agree with my hot flushes!

AQ get a frer today :dust:

Tinks how was the scan?

Hi Maddie :wave: how you feeling? Is the back ache still there?

I think I've hit the DR symptoms now. I've been in bed for 10 hours, woke a few times with hot flushes but I just feel tired and spaced out. I was supposed to be driving myself to the hospital for my bloods but I don't feel safe driving he car so luckily DH has agreed to take me.


----------



## babies7777

Maddie, sooooooooo exciting for ur uss, are u thinking one or more?

Aq, getting past today will def be a good sign. That was the most striking difference for me as i always spot a few days before and nothing at all came. I tested with fmu on test day, everything crossed for u.

Hope, glad dh is driving u, good luck for the test.

Afm, im good thanks, counting down to my next ultra sound on the 18th.

Hugs to all. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls x

I tested with cheapie again this morning an got a BFN so dh is going to buy me a FRER later and IF af hasnt showed by tomorrow il use it in the morning. I had a dream last night that i tested with a FRER and got a positive an i woke up so happy i was crying and then remembered it was just a dream. This is so bloody hard! my mind is playing major games with me. Well tomorrow il be 12dp2dt so we can safely pretty much say if i test with FMU with the FRER and still get a BFN that its not likely to alter as i read FRER actually picks up 12.5miu of hcg even though it states 20miu.
Anyway i am meeting a friend for lunch today and its a nice sunny day and no cramps or sign of af so i am going to be positive and hope my IC's are giving a false negative. Hope everyone has a nice day xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ - have a lovely day in the sun with your friend and keep that PMA!


----------



## Maddie30

That's the attitude AQ. Enjoy the lunch xx

Babies I think one as I'm not getting much symptoms apart from tiredness. I bet you can't wait until other scan xx

Hope think our post crossed. Glad hubby driving. Good luck. Backache their occasionally but not bad xx


----------



## Maddie30

Haha hope we must stop posting at the same time,lol xxx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ PMA hun!! Enjoy your lunch!

Hope good luck today 

:hi: maddie

Afm I'm off to find a beer garden to sit it and have a spot of lunch, making the most of this weather!


----------



## Doodar

Maddie I know its a little late. Huge Congrats hunny, so pleased for you :hugs:

AQ still holding out that pma for your little miracle embie. Really hope the witch doesnt so for you tomorrow and you get two lovely lines on that frer.

Hope good luck today sweetie :thumbup:

Hello to rest of you lovely ladies. Hope your all enjoying the sunshine :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone

Just a quick post as im at work and soo busy!!! 

AQ everything crossed for the FRER

AFM still waiting for my follow up!! Next thursday 3rd april! 

To be fair, im glad to have had this break!


----------



## babies7777

I wish it was tomorrow, oooh cant remember if i already said but i had backache at the beginning too, i think its all the relaxing of the muscles. :flower:




Maddie30 said:


> That's the attitude AQ. Enjoy the lunch xx
> 
> Babies I think one as I'm not getting much symptoms apart from tiredness. I bet you can't wait until other scan xx
> 
> Hope think our post crossed. Glad hubby driving. Good luck. Backache their occasionally but not bad xx


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks babies, was the backache constant. I've had a lot today, please God not a repeat of last time xxx

Hope and tinks how did you both get on. 

Thanks Doodar....I can't believe your 28/40 already. Wow . Hope your well xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope and Tinks- How did you both get on today? x

Thanks for pma girls. I am a nervous wreck tbh but trying to stay positive as no sign of af and dh bought my FRER today so will be using it tomorrow as il be 12dp2dt which surely at 14dpo will show a faint positive if theres one to be had? it measures as little as 12miu. I am praying my dream comes true but this is torture as im so scared of af showing too. xxx


----------



## babies7777

yes it was, try and rest as much as u can, i found that helped, the more i was on my feet the more it hurt. I would also wake up with it too. 




Maddie30 said:


> Thanks babies, was the backache constant. I've had a lot today, please God not a repeat of last time xxx
> 
> Hope and tinks how did you both get on.
> 
> Thanks Doodar....I can't believe your 28/40 already. Wow . Hope your well xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks babies, I will do xx

AQ good luck for tomorrow xx

Tinks and hope, hope that you are ok xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Happy 18wks Isabella! dont know where time goes! x

Thanks for all GL wishes ladies. going to bed now as im exhausted worrying about result. Il post in the morning xxx


----------



## Kelly9

AQ good luck. 

I hope our preggo ladies don't mind that I don't comment on their pregnancies I just can't even though I'm happy for you. We lost our little girl at 18 weeks and it's just to hard to participate in all the baby talk sometimes. I do hope that eventually it won't get to me so much.

Love for you all.


----------



## babies7777

Kelly, not at all, i so hope this cycle gets u your baby/babies :hugs:

Aq, im keeping everything crossed for ur frer :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, tink, hope, rosa, princess, trask, smile, kazz, st, maddie, doodar, and anyone else i missed. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning girls - blood test went ok yesterday and no news from the clinic which means we start stimming tonight! I can't believe its come around so quick. Hopefully we'll remember what to do.

AQ :dust:


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly I'm sure everyone understands xx

Hope how fast is that, so excited for you that your going to be pupo soon xx

Aq good luck. Can't wait to hear how you get on xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Yay to starting stimming tonight! x

Tinks- How did your scan go yesterday? x

Hi to all the gang x

BFN for me this morning at 12dp2dt with a FRER so looking like this cycle is most likely another fail although i am hoping and praying for a miracle shock on friday. Feel fed up today but the sun is shining so im going to get out for a few hrs and try take my mind off things a bit. Good thing is that AF has not shown an no sign of her so thats a bonus for now xxx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ it isn't over until af shows her face, still holding out hope for you! :hugs:

Tiff of course we don't mind, I completely understand where your coming from, really hope this cycle works out for you :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Aq I'm holding out for you too xxxxxx have a nice day out and about. Hoping you get a big lovely shock on Friday xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq my fingers are tightly crossed for Friday. :dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Maddie loving the new ticker - congrats again!! 

AQ still have fingers and toes crossed for you xx 

Hope, Yay for stimming!!!!!!! 

Hi all you lovely ladies hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Kazza. Hope your well xx


----------



## babies7777

Love the ticker maddie :flower:


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you babies. I didn't do a pregnancy Ticker last time so I thought I would enjoy one this time. X


----------



## Tinks85

I posted Monday night :growlmad: but then I couldn't get back on the site due to maintenance so must have not loaded my post :growlmad: didn't keep you all in suspense on purpose :haha:

My scan went well, my lining was 10mm thick and they were looking for anything 7mm and over :thumbup: we are booked in for transfer on Monday but won't find out if our embies have survived until an hour before transfer. We will have already travelled the 70 miles to the clinic by then :wacko: I am just a nervous wreck thinking about the thaw :nope:Only 2 more injections to go though :happydance:

Oh and I have a cyst :growlmad: they didn't seem to concerned about it though :shrug:

Yey for stimming hope :thumbup:

Sorry about the bfn AQ :hugs::hugs: really hope that changes for Friday. I am thinking of you :hugs:

Hello to the rest of the gang and thank you all for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks fx that the embies thaw nicely. Yay for only 2 more jabbies left :thumbup:

Well my first injections done, I've lost the mixing knack so we lost a bit of the mixture, sure it's fine as its only the first one. DH did the injection and I didn't feel a thing, just a bit of the burn afterwards as I forgot to get the meds out of the fridge so they were a little cold still! Sitting here with my hot water bottle. Grow follies grow!


----------



## Maddie30

Tinks that's amazing news, so pleased for you. Roll on Monday xx

Yes Hope follies grow, its only round the corner for you too xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- That is fab news and everything crossed for your frosties to survive the thaw. Yay to only 2 more jabs x

Hope- Well done for 1st stimms jab. You will soon be a pro again. Like riding a bike ;-) x

Maddie- I really love your ticker and i pray i get one on fri  x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Iv had toothache all night so need to make appt in the morning as need a filling. Still no sign of af and been having strange pulling feelings on and off today so praying loads that our embie is keeping us on our toes! lol xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Quiet here today girls - hope everyone is ok.

AQ did you get a dentist appt? Toothache is the worst.

I'm crazy busy with work - reminds me why I need to be signed off for the 2ww because if I have a week like this one my stress levels will be far too high!


----------



## Tinks85

Hope, yey for the first jab over with :happydance: it does all come flooding back doesn't it? Hope jabby No 2 is just as painless :thumbup:

AQ, did you get your tooth sorted? Any sign of the witch? Really hope not :hugs:

Really stressed today and feeling the pressure :nope: at least I only have 1 more jab tomorrow night and I start the pesseries tomorrow also :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope I don't blame you having time off. I was silly enough to work in the 2ww and in one hand it took my mind off waiting but on the other hand it was a bit stressful. Hope your stimming going well. X

AQ good luck testing tomorrow and hope your dentist appt went well xx

Afm I'm fine just counting down days to scan. I'm soo happy but so nervous. I'm still having twinges now rather than cramps. Hope their snuggling in well. Be great if it was twins, however be over the moon with one too. This time last cycle I had started to spot so praying to not have a repeat. Anyway enough about me, hope everybody ok xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Good luck Tinks, I think our post crossed xxx


----------



## princess_1991

hope im sure you will be a pro again in no time :hugs:

aq hope your tooth is better! hope af is staying away too!

tinks sending you big :hug: try not to stress to much im sure everything will be fine!

maddie enjoy being pregnant and try not to stress :hugs:

hope everyone is well, im taking it easy this evening, if youd like to avert your eyes to my avatar :winkwink:

big :hug: everyone!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for asking after me girls. Went the dentist an he said there was no filling needed just that my teeth are very sensitive which is odd as they never usually are! he painted some de-sensitiser on them and gave me a script for some special toothpaste so still sore but not as bad. Not looking good on the BFP front. Been having AF type cramps for past 2hrs and tummy all bloated up like it always is before AF arrives. Been flat since today :((( praying im wrong but doubtful xxx

Princess- your scan pic is lovely hun x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## babies7777

Hope, yay for stimming, grow follies grow.

Tink, everything crossed for monday :hugs:

Princess, happy peach week!!! did u go up two fruits in one week?

Aq, keeping everything crossed for test day, :hugs:

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Thankyou girls 

Babies they put me forward again :haha:

AQ I'm still hOlding onto hope for you! Until af shows your still PUPO!


----------



## Traskey

Hi girls, just did a mega catch up!

Congratulations to Maddie. Hope, i'm pleased that you have started DR, hope the symptoms aren't too rough on you. Tinks, yay for a fab womb lining and good luck for Monday. Kelly, hope the bc eases up on you symptom wise. Princess, congrats on the scan today. St, good luck with your third cycle! Good to see you. Kazza, how are you doing? Doodar :hugs: I know i've missed people.


----------



## Maddie30

Princess love your avatar. It's perfect xx

Traskey lovely to see you, hope your well xx

Aq glad dentist appt went ok. Really hoping you get your bfp, try not to loose hope xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support and PMA ladies.
Im off to bed now so i will post in the morning and i pray its with wonderful news xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Ok I don't get something, Princess how can they keep putting you up when they know exactly when fertilization occurred? This is impossible, fertilization is the best date to determine where in a pregnancy someone is plus ultrasound is not very accurate for gestational diagnosis unless done in early first try because babies start to grow at different rates in the later part of first tri. The risk with moving people's dates up (especially when fertilization is definitely known) is prematurity, they could induce to early or if the baby comes a bit earlier the baby would actually be even more premature. So if anyone knows why a clinic does this please tell me as it drives me mad! 

^ That rant was nothing to do with your little one princess, you just sparked it off in me again thats all so please don't take anything offensive out of it, it was purely directed at the clinics and u/s techs etc.


----------



## africaqueen

Another failed cycle for me.
Got a BFN half an hour ago ((
I expected it but was praying for a miracle.
Still no AF so she will come within a day or 2 as pessaries finished now.
I actually feel pretty numb. I had visions of holding my baby this christmas morning and feeling so happy compared to last xmas as was so sad missing my mum but no its going to be yet another sad xmas.
Well i dont want to bring the thread down. Im off to Conwy for the day with my dad for lunch and shopping and a HUGE glass of wine!


----------



## babies7777

im so sorry sarah, :hugs::hugs::hugs:




africaqueen said:


> Another failed cycle for me.
> Got a BFN half an hour ago ((
> I expected it but was praying for a miracle.
> Still no AF so she will come within a day or 2 as pessaries finished now.
> I actually feel pretty numb. I had visions of holding my baby this christmas morning and feeling so happy compared to last xmas as was so sad missing my mum but no its going to be yet another sad xmas.
> Well i dont want to bring the thread down. Im off to Conwy for the day with my dad for lunch and shopping and a HUGE glass of wine!


----------



## Maddie30

AQ I've written on other thread. I'm so sorry:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## babies7777

Maddie, how are u feeling? how is the backache?

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:

Afm, found out this morning dh is being moved to a different location for work so we will have to move, not sure where yet but def too far to commute, im pretty nervous about moving to a whole new place and having to sort out all my maternity care somewhere else, just hope that where ever it is i can sort it out without missing any appointments etc. I have also started a new journal, link is in my signiture.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi babies, I'm ok thank you. Backache is better its just the occasional cramps now which feel more like twinges than af. I have no symptoms though. When did you start having symptoms?? I know everyone different. Don't worry about your move. Just try and register with a gp surgery asap and enquire on there midwifery appt system. Hope your otherwise well xxxxx


----------



## princess_1991

AQ I'm so so sorry hun, I really did think this was it for you, sending big :hugs: your way!

Tiff I have no idea, they just sort of go by baby's size to judge gestation, as its my first when they tell me something I usually just sit there with my mouth shut :blush: they've gotta know more then me :haha: I do know tho, if they offer me induction I'll be politely declining until 42 weeks! 
No offence taken, rant away :winkwink:

Babies how are you feeling about the move? :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

so sorry sarah xx


----------



## babies7777

Im good thanks, i still have my worry days, think we all will till we are holding our little ones and then im sure we will worry about something else. :haha:
My symptoms, things tasted different i would say prob around 7 weeks or so, didnt want coffee at all, the sickness started around 9 weeks i think, terrible in the car an going to the supermarket etc, its calmed a lot tho i was randomly sick today. I cant wait till ur scan to see how many u are having. :flower:




Maddie30 said:


> Hi babies, I'm ok thank you. Backache is better its just the occasional cramps now which feel more like twinges than af. I have no symptoms though. When did you start having symptoms?? I know everyone different. Don't worry about your move. Just try and register with a gp surgery asap and enquire on there midwifery appt system. Hope your otherwise well xxxxx


----------



## babies7777

I am nervous as we are waiting to here where he is going to. Its him and this other woman employee that are moving and one position in each location, both my dh and her want the same area, so i will be pissed if she gets it as she is sooooooooooooo crap at her job. :brat: but one of those that always gets away with it iykwim. My dh's hr boss said he would really try for dh to get the other area so fingers crossed. :thumbup:




princess_1991 said:


> AQ I'm so so sorry hun, I really did think this was it for you, sending big :hugs: your way!
> 
> Tiff I have no idea, they just sort of go by baby's size to judge gestation, as its my first when they tell me something I usually just sit there with my mouth shut :blush: they've gotta know more then me :haha: I do know tho, if they offer me induction I'll be politely declining until 42 weeks!
> No offence taken, rant away :winkwink:
> 
> Babies how are you feeling about the move? :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

AQ - So sorry hun :hugs::hugs:

Kelly - Thats a good point, I dont know why they do that. In the UK they date you at 12 week, sometimes even as late as 15 :shrug:

Princess - Glad you scan went well :thumbup: Lovely piccy :cloud9:

Babies - Hope your DH gets the area you want, it will be quite worrying getting everything sorted but just take one step at a time :hugs:

Maddie - Hope your 1st scan comes around quick.

AFM - Last jabby tonight and he pesseries start. Off work for 10 days after today :happydance::happydance: Just hoping this doesn't make the 2ww worse or feel longer. Get a horrid headache today :growlmad:

Anyway TFI Friday ladies :kiss:


----------



## smiledreamer

sooo which lady is nxt to be testng?xx


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you ladies, 

Babies that is good too know. Very reassuring Hope two are cooking but will be over the moon with one. Roll on Thursday xx ps I hope your husband gets posted where you both want xx

Smile, longtime. How are things? X


----------



## smiledreamer

things are ok,, just a bit peed off with all the waiting
we no for sure we wnt be strtin ivf wil at least august,, so im abit upset,
plus it could be longer!! x


----------



## ~Hope~

Sarah honey I am so sorry. I was really hoping for another miracle for you :hugs:

Tinks yay for finishing jabs and time off work, boo to the bullets!

Isabella, hope your hubby gets the spot he wants, hopefully you'll still have great natal care where you move to. 

Hello girls hope you're all ok, I'm supposed to be working but snuck in here for two minutes so I'm afraid I can't catch up properly!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Hope your all well 

Aq so sorry hunny big hugs your way! 

Sorry for lack of personals x 

AFM follow up on Tuesday can't wait!!


----------



## Kelly9

aq so sorry. I was so hoping you'd have some great news. Enjoy your dad and wine. 

princess so long as you know when your actual due date is it shouldn't be an issue. Don't let them push it ahead when you know it's correct. I had to fight with my old doc when I was pg with skyler cause I knew exactly when I o'd, eventually they saw it my way and it avoided them scheduling me for an induction to early. I never made it to induction anyway haha. 

I start jabs on monday. 2 weeks of down regging. I sure hope it goes fast. The witch is expected around april 10 then I'l start my esterase pills twice a day with the dosage increasing every so many days. Not sure how many day after AF I will start the esterase though, Tinks, how long did you wait in-between cd1 and taking your lining meds?


----------



## princess_1991

Tiff I've only been moved forward by 4 days so hopefully it shouldn't make too much of a difference :haha:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Rosmuira

So sorry x


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yeah 4 days won't do much. My friend's doctor wouldn't use her dates of ovulation to assign her due date and went by u/s that was done in second try and she ended up being induced at 38 weeks instead of 41. Baby was fine of course at that gestation but still stupidity of some docs shocks me. Then again if your scan tech didn't have access to your IVF dates then I can see why they might move your dates up.


----------



## Tinks85

Smile, sorry about all the waiting, it is the worse part :hugs:

Kazza, GL for your follow up, hope you manage to get a plan in place :thumbup:

Kelly, I had to go for a blood test at around cd4 and I think I should have started my tablets that day but due to the clinic closing for a couple of weeks (dont know why they have to close) I had to just dr for an extra 2 weeks so didn't start until cd16. I took estradiol 1mg a day for 5 days then 1mg twice a day for 4 days and then from there 2mg 3 times a day.

Well no more jabbys for me for the foreseeable future :happydance: been up since quarter to 5 though, can't sleep :growlmad:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

How are you? smile the waiting is hard but it will be hear before you know it x

Tinks wishing you all the best for Monday xx

AQ :hugs::hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## Traskey

Sarah, i'm so sorry to read your news. Sending you loads of love and :hugs:

Tinks, not long for you to wait now, so excited for you :hugs: 

Tiff, hope you can get started soon now!

Loads of :hugs: for everyone else :D


----------



## princess_1991

Tiff Funnily enough they did ask me when egg transfer was and what day embie we had so maybe she has noted them down :shrug:

Tinks hope Monday comes round quickly and you get a decent nights sleep 

:hi: everyone hope your well!


----------



## Kelly9

Tinks, ok I think our protocols are very similar. So I should expect to start tablets around cd 4 or 5, which means maybe they'll move my lining scan up since they usually do it on day 14 of esterase but day 14 should be 3 days sooner then when they have me booked in for if AF shows up on time which is should cause of the pill. It was suppose to be here yesterday and I did get some browny cm, first tinged cm in a while now but the pill is keeping her away. My pill schedule is different though the doses in the beginning are bigger for me, I start out at 1mg twice a day of esterase then go up to 2mg twice a day then 3mg twice a day maybe thats why it only takes about 2 weeks for the lining to be prepped at my clinic.


----------



## Tinks85

Tiff, hope the witch shows today. I had my lining scan on day 14 of tablets and then transfer was a week later, stopped buserilin and started pesseries 3 days before transfer and my embies are 3 day old. I suppose the end dose is the same, 6mg a day but done differently. It's weird how they all work different, how many days after your start the tablets are you booked in for transfer? It's good to talk to someone that's doing a medicated FET :hugs:

Thanks for your well wishes girls, I also nervous right now and will be a wreck by morning, waiting for the call :nope: 

Oh, I have heard a random theory about the 2ww. I had tea with a friend on Friday and she told me that apparently it helps the embryo implant if you keep your feet warm:shrug::haha: so slipper and sicks on girls and don't put the heat pads away after ec but keep them very south of your tummy :thumbup:

Have a good Sunday everyone, I am of shopping with 2 of my sister today :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Tinks I got told that too, something about if your feet are cold blood rushes to them to try and warm them rather then going to the uterus, so keep you piggies toastie! :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

I'd heard that too, Chinese medicine says it or something. I did sleep with my socks on for several months while ttcing after I read it but nothing. I'll try and remember to do it this cycle though :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to wish Tinks lots of luck for the thaw and transfer tomorrow xxx


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck for tomorrow tink, thinking of you.

Aq :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Maddie, you doing ok? not long now till the scan :happydance:

Hope, hows things with you? 

Hi to everyone else, trask, rosa, princess, st, smile, kazz, kelly and anyone else i missed.

Afm, i went to get a skin test to have colour on my hair, not had it done since September and when i came to wash it off my skin it was burning and really sore, not blistered thankfully but im def scared now to get it done, going to cancel it for now.


----------



## princess_1991

Isabella regardless of if you cancel or not they shouldn't do the colour at all if you've had a reaction to the dye, this is why I can't stress enough for pregnant women especially to have skin tests even if they've been dying there hair for years, pregnancy hormones can change what you have a reaction too :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Tinks wishing you all the best today for transfer and thaw. Can't wait to hear your news xx
:thumbup:

Babies such a good job you tested. I'm well thank you, hope you are too. X

Afm I've had such a lovely day with fam and friends celebrating a birthday. Weather has been great too. Glad off work tomorrow then back on Tuesday, scan Thursday......yikess. very nervous but its all in Gods capable hands now xx


----------



## Kelly9

They said transfer would be anywhere from the day after my scan to 5 days later so between may 1-5 but if they move my scan up it could be sooner which I am hoping is the case. 14 days after tablets will be april 27 or 28. We'll see. My period isn't suppose to show up today btw, if would have if I hadn't been on the bcp's. I won't expect her till april 11 but she should show up on time cause of the pills.

Good luck with thaw and transfer tomorrow!


----------



## babies7777

Im def not its still bit stingy this morning, just feels like i burnt myself but thankfully its not blistered. I just feel annoyed as i said to the hairdresser im concerned with being pregnant whether i should even bother having it dyed and she was like it will be fine its just a myth that pregnancy affects it but clearly it does and they should really warn people more i think. Im just so glad they did the skin test and credit them for doing that as apparantly not all salons do.


----------



## ~Hope~

Good job they did the skin test Isabella, though I thought they are really supposed to do that for everyone pregnant or not. I've read different things about whether dying hair can affect baby, and some just say your hormones can affect the result. I went red before my last cycle and then once I was pregnant decided it had been a bad idea as I didn't want to recolour it, one for the baby and two in case it went pink or something stupid! I dye my hair for no other reason than vanity really (I just prefer to be red than blonde) and to me it wasn't worth the risk that something bad might happen. 

Tinks any update? :dust:


----------



## Maddie30

Morning ladies, 

Tinks any news?? Hope its good xx


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck to tinks today xx


----------



## Doodar

AQ just want to say how sorry I am sweetie and I hope you have the strength to move forward :hugs:

Maddie ooh not long till scan how exciting :happydance:

Hope and Maddie do you have Journals?

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Apologies but just copying from my journal, exhausted.

Not good news girls, neither embryo survived so after travelling 70 miles we had to turn round empty handed :cry:

Feel quite numb at the moment, I have spent weeks injecting and having HRT with horrid side effects all for nothing. We don't even get a chance at pregnancy this time :cry:

We just have to wait for a follow up now, the nurse said that we will be treated as priority due to not making transfer but it can take 6 months just for a follow up at our clinic :nope: so I still think we will have a couple of months before speeking to anyone, they didn't say we have to wait for 3 cycles like you do with a fresh but that doesn't mean we don't, it just wasn't mentioned.

Just doesn't seem real, obviously we knew this could happen but even the nurses are surprised :shrug:

Sorry no personal but hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks :hugs:

Hi Doodar, wow you're nearly on mat leave! I'm not keeping an online journal this time, I'm trying to keep an offline one for myself but I've been so tired recently I've not written in it!


----------



## princess_1991

Tinks I'm so sorry hun :hugs:
I hope you FU comes round really quick, thinking of you and your DH :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh tinks, I'm so sorry to hear this. I can imagine you feeling numb now. I really hope you get your follow up appointment asap. Thinking of you x:hugs:

Hi Doodar, how are you? No I haven't got a journal. I was thinking about starting one but wasn't sure. Glad your well xx

Hope how are you finding stimming? Hope your getting on ok. When is egg collection likely to be? Not too long for you now xx

Hi princess, how are you? Hope your ok x

Hi to Aq,st,Kazza,smile,Traskey and everybody else xx


----------



## smiledreamer

oooh tinks im so sorry
not alot more to say to help is there
xxx


----------



## rosababy

AQ, I'm so sorry. :hugs: 

Tinks, I wrote it already in your journal, but I'm so sorry your embies didn't make it. :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Tinks I'm so sorry Hun! Xxxxx

Maddie good luck for the scan looking or ward to update! 

Princess lovely pi

Hope how are you? 

Hi Kelly, aq, doodar, trask, st, Smiledreamer and the gang xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Tinks- I am so sorry. Do you still have another NHS cycle to use? i hope you get a FU appt soon. This journey is utter shit an there are no words. x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry lack of personals. I am wiped out with a very bad AF so off to bed xxx


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry tinks, I hope the FU is priority and they get you in asap so you can be on a more positive path. Lots of hugs to you. 

Hi everyone else, just a quickie from me as I'm playing with my new toy... an iPad and dh is playing with his new computer I got him for our anniversary.... (expensive day) but I start DR tomorrow at 8am, never have I ever been so excited for a needle.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff yay for needles!

Tinks :hugs:

AQ sorry the witch is being wicked :hugs:

Maddie is your scan tomorrow? I've lost track. 

I've got my scan tomorrow to see how my follies are growing, I'm feeling a bit tender so I hope that's a good sign. Stimming is going really well some days I can't feel the needle some days I can but all is good. Still feeling tired though, I've decided to just work from home for the rest of the week, I haven't been in since last Monday! Had a stressful couple of days with urgent work and started to feel sick so I decided I need to take it easy as I don't want stress messing up this cycle! Will know more tomorrow but I'm guessing EC will be next Wednesday!


----------



## Traskey

Hope, good luck with your scan tomorrow! hope there's lots of lovely follies in there!

Tinks, i've written in your journal but so sorry :hugs: 

Kelly, good luck with your first stabbings tomorrow.

:hug: for all of you x


----------



## babies7777

Tink, im so sorry :hugs:

Hope everything crossed for your scan :flower:

Maddie you should get a journal :flower:

Kelly, yay for dr start.

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Big hugs to Tinks, ST and anyone else who needs one right now. Not around much but thinking of you all xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Hope everyone is ok xxx 

Afm Follow up went well, said things could have gone better but sounds like starting at 75 iu did me no favours which I new was the case ! Starting 112.5 iu this time which is what thy upped it on day five of stims before and I responded much better. 

Said I had all mature eggs none immature and all nine were injected fertilisation rate was as expected 60% so that was good but they would have expected more eggs given my age and very high amh. Daniels sperm count is now borderline normal which is great considering ow bad it was! Got provera to start so hopefully I'll come on in about 13 to 15 days from now then bcp! Seems like ages away!!


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza thats great, you're not to far behind me, we'll be bump buds :)


----------



## kazzab25

Oh great someone to cycle with and hopefully yes bump buds!!!! 

Your doing fet aren't you??? I'm on long protocol!


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza that's good news that they are going to up your meds for next time around. Fx that it's second time's the charm.

For some strange reason I've been wide awake since 6am this morning, I think it's because my brain is working overtime. Got two big deadlines to meet for work today and I hope once they're done I'll feel less anxious. Normally I'd be quite laid back thinking that I'd just do the other work that's piling up next week, but I'm pretty sure I'll be on the 2ww next week so I need to get it all done now :lol: my ovaries are definitely waking up too, wonder how many follies there will be today.


----------



## Tinks85

Hope, good luck for your scan today, I am sure there will be lots of lovely follies :thumbup:

Kazza, that's great news about your follow up. Your clinic works quick, are you starting with this af? It can take 6 months to get a fu at mine :dohh: fx the increase in meds will do the trick :thumbup:

Kelly, not long now :happydance:

AQ, thinking of yo too Hun :hugs:

AFM, feeling less teary today :thumbup: just want to know when the follow up will be, I know they can be up to 6 months so really dreading we have a long wait ahead of us again. They did say we will be priority but I didn't know what that means in terms of time :shrug:

Thank you for all your support :kiss:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks I hope you get a fu appt soon so you can work out your next steps :hugs:

Back from the clinic, got 10 follies altogether so far but all a little small, largest is 11 so I'm stimming over the weekend then back on Monday for another scan. Feeling really tired and tender today so I'm glad there's a four day weekend coming up!


----------



## Tinks85

10 is a good number Hope, well done :thumbup: fx they will be nice a big come Monday x


----------



## Kelly9

Hope that's great! 

Kazza when is potential transfer for you? Mine will be first week of may do you may be a little behind me but not to far. Well still be bump buds with hope and the others.


----------



## babies7777

Yay hope thats great news, grow follies grow!! :flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

One of the girls I'm cycling with at my clinic also had her first scan today and she's ready for collection already! Yikes! Not sure if she was on more menopur or has pcos or whatever. It was so nice to have someone on the exact same dates and now she's run off ahead :lol:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Isabella we posted together :wave:


----------



## babies7777

:hi: hope :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Kelly I think my ec will be mid to poss end of may so bit behind! 

Hope not long now Hun xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Hope don't worry about follies, they will catch up and grow nicely by uss on Monday. Although not ready yet 10 is an excellent number to start with. Hope your getting on ok with the stimming x

Kazza so glad your follow up went well and they are going to tweak your protocol. X

Tinks, how are you. Glad your feeling a bit better & I hope your appointment comes quick x

Aq thinking of you. Hope your ok x

Babies I may get a journal, it will be very very long, lol. Your nearly 20 weeks....wow. hope your keeping well. X

Hi to st,rosa,Traskey,princess, Traskey,smile and Doodar x

Afm I have my scan tomorrow morning. I'm very nervous because apart from cramps I feel well. I haven't even had a sneaky scan where I work. Well I pray all well. Will update tomorrow ladies. Night night xxxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly my head mush, hope your well too. Hope I haven't forgotten anybody else xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Great news on follie count x

Tinks- Thinking of u x

Kazza- Glad FU appt went well x

Maddie- Best of luck for scan x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry lack of personals xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck for the scan, I know I'm going to feel the same way leading up to mine with our rainbow. The whole pregnancy (if all goes well with FET) you ladies are going to have to keep me grounded and sane.


----------



## Maddie30

We will Kelly xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff I think all us rainbow baby ladies will be the same. We have each other and that will really help. 

Maddie best of luck today honey. I'm sure everything is just fine.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thinking of you tinks and AQ, and AQ sorry it's taken me so long to come on and say that! X


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, hope your well. Just a quick update as at work. Had scan a little inconclusive. Gestational sac is size it should be and they think saw hb. I did too. The problem is ovaries are so large they were distorting view at all angles. Im cautiously excited, not really sure how to feel. We go back on Tuesday for repeat scan to check all remains well. Again I leave this is Gods capable hands. Hope your all ok. X


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds promising Maddie. One thing I am happy for is not having large ovaries this time. 

Whose testing next? Would that be you hope? Then me?! Gulp. I hope I'm not forgetting anyone.


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie its still early so that sounds like a very good outcome at your scan. Glad you'll have another next week. Keep the faith :dust:

Tiff yikes will it be me to test next? I've got to get past a couple of hurdles first, like EC and fertilisation but fx I'll be in the 2ww real soon! 

My ovaries are starting to feel tender so there's definitely growth going on in there. I'm having a slight anxious feeling that because we're not scanning today they suddenly grow too big and I have to coast. But that didn't happen last time so really I should be fine :)


----------



## Tinks85

Maddie, sorry the scan was a little unclear but it has to be good that you saw the heartbeat :thumbup: GL for Tuesday.

Hope, sorry you are feeling tender. Not long now :thumbup:

Not much to report with me, delivering easter eggs and visiting family today. AF turned up yesterday, wasn't sure when to expect her but glad its been sooner rather than later. Hopefully the drugs are leaving my body and I will get back to my normal cycle soon.

Hi ST, AQ, Kelly, Kazza, princess, rosa, Traskey, Doodar, smile and the rest of the gang :kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

ST- thanks. What are your next steps? x

Tinks- Hope af is not too unkind to you. Mine was shocking :( gone now thankfully x

Maddie- Hope all goes well at next scan. Its always waiting for something isnt it x

Tiff- Hope all is well with u x

Hi to Trask, Smile, Hope, Doodar, Babies, Kazza, Princess, Rosa and gang x

AFM- lying on couch playing online bingo with a glass of rose wine an malteasers so cheers and happy easter xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Happy good Friday. I've just got in from work. Dinner on fire, bliss. 

AQ sounds lovely, wine and maltesers. Hope your ok though. Yes its always a waiting game. As if this isn't stressful enough. Enjoy your evening xx

Tinks hope your ok. Hope af kind to you. X

Hope not long for you now x

Hi to all the gang, have a lovely evening xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Maddie. I have been drinking a lot of wine. Not the answer but helps for now. I have everything crossed for u for tuesdayx xx


----------



## Kelly9

Tinks I hope you can get an appt soon and be back on the road to having a baby soon.

I'm relaxing, little one is down for his nap so I think I'll take one to. Not much else to report from me, down regging is dragging. I just hope AF shows up on time in 5 days. I have only 2-3 bcp's left and I am thrilled about it.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies hope your all well, 

Madie all sounds good everything crossed for Tuesday!!! 

Hope when do u think ex will be! 

Sorry for lack of personals I'm shattered!!! 

AFM day day three out of eight on the provera! Such a long process!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hope that should have said egg collection will be?


----------



## Kelly9

Happy Easter!


----------



## ~Hope~

Happy Easter Sunday girls - hope you all have some yummy chocolate to munch on today.

Kazza - I have another scan tomorrow and hopefully they'll give me the day for EC. I think it will be Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## babies7777

Your due date is a day before my birthday, excellent time to be born :thumbup:




Maddie30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Happy good Friday. I've just got in from work. Dinner on fire, bliss.
> 
> AQ sounds lovely, wine and maltesers. Hope your ok though. Yes its always a waiting game. As if this isn't stressful enough. Enjoy your evening xx
> 
> Tinks hope your ok. Hope af kind to you. X
> 
> Hope not long for you now x
> 
> Hi to all the gang, have a lovely evening xx


----------



## Maddie30

Ooouugggh babies that's lovely. If all goes well it will be before Christmas which my parents said may happen. How are you? 20/40 scan soon. Hope your feeling well xx

Happy Easter ladies,hope your well xxx

Hope be great if you found out when Ec will be. Hope your ok too. X

Hi to Kazza,st,AQ, Rosa,Kelly,Traskey and Doodar xx

Afm I had a sneaky scan at work today and everything looks good. Saw heartbeat so clearly. It's made our day. We still have to go clinic as planned again on Tuesday but was really worrying. I know its early days but very happy xxx


----------



## princess_1991

thats great news maddie :happydance:

hope, i hope stimming is going well for you!

:hi: lovely ladies, hope you are enjoying your easter sunday, ive just been researching our hotel for our holiday, very excited now! only 8 weeks and 6 days :happydance:
also 5 weeks and 4 days till we find out the sex of LO :happydance:


----------



## babies7777

Im good thanks, cant wait till my scan in 10 days :happydance: im living on heartburn tabs at the mo but its so worth it. Lots going on with the planned move, house hunting has been hard tho, we are renting and all the agencies are wanting £420+ just for the admin fee not including the deposit an first months rent. I dont know when it got so expensive, the fee i mean. Such good news for your scan :happydance:

Hope, tons of luck for ec, :flower:

Hi to everyone else and hugs. 




Maddie30 said:


> Ooouugggh babies that's lovely. If all goes well it will be before Christmas which my parents said may happen. How are you? 20/40 scan soon. Hope your feeling well xx
> 
> Happy Easter ladies,hope your well xxx
> 
> Hope be great if you found out when Ec will be. Hope your ok too. X
> 
> Hi to Kazza,st,AQ, Rosa,Kelly,Traskey and Doodar xx
> 
> Afm I had a sneaky scan at work today and everything looks good. Saw heartbeat so clearly. It's made our day. We still have to go clinic as planned again on Tuesday but was really worrying. I know its early days but very happy xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all, sorry I haven't been around for a while I just needed a break....anyways...happy easter! I got zero eggs as DH away and i told hime not to bother, so he didn't! Men!

Kazza-I read a few pages back your taking provera, is that correct? how come? its to make AF come on isn't it? do you have erratic cycles then? I do! x

Kelly-you must be almost finished with bcps now? glad you finally got started again. x

Maddie-great news on the scan at work! and great you get to have another one on tuesday too! I'm guessing you work at a hopsital then, lol! x

princess-your pregnancy is going quick!xx

Hope-Not long now til EC! how are your follies doing? x

Tinks-hugs to you still! what happens next? any news on FU? I'm sorry but I can't remember if you get another go? x

AQ-How are you feeling? Do you have a date for FU yet? x

Babies-yay for scan soon, your almost half way there! WOW! xx

AFM-well having bad days and good days girls I won't lie! I'm starting counselling soon (not with clinic) and I do need it I think. Finding it harder and harder to deal with the situation of ongoing infertility. My last ivf cycle (for the forseeable future as they are only letting us egg share one more time as my recipeint go PG in 1st cycle, but the one from last cycle didn't) will be end of may/june. Well that's if my may AF shows up at the start of may which I sincerely doubt as my cycles are wacky. On cd21 of the cycle before the ivf cycle they going do this pipelle thing, where they scrape away some of your lining to leave a little 'hole' for embie to hopefully snuggle into. Thats my understanding anyway!
I will also be having extra progesterone, more steroids, and this time Heparin-a blood thinner. 
Sorry for depressing post girls....x


----------



## princess_1991

St it's great to hear from you! I wouldn't call it a depressing post, I completely understand you needing the counselling, the infertility business is so hard to deal with I just wanna send you massive :hugs:
As for the pipelle thingy (i hope I Spelt it right) I'm glad theyve got a plan for you! But that's crap that they'll only let you egg share 3 times! Is that the guidelines or is that just with the clinic? Like is there anyway you can go to another clinic to do another round of egg sharing if worst comes to the worst (which I sincerely hope it doesn't :hugs:)
Sorry for all the questions, I'm a little nosey :blush:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi st, lovely to hear from you. You are allowed to have post and type how you feel. That's what we all do and were here to help and support each other. The whole assisted conception journey is a very hard one. I think counseling is a great idea. I'm glad they have a good plan for your next cycle and I really hope af shows up when you need it too or not at all and have a suprise bfp. Hang in there. Take care xxx

Hope good luck for scan today,hope you know a bit more today xx

Princess your pregnancy is really going fast, hope your ok xx

Babies I hope you get settled and sorted soon. I suppose its better now than when your near term. What they want is crazy, LOL!! Good luck for scan in 9 days time. Are you going to find out sex?? X

Have a good day ladies and hello and good morning to you all xxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie - I'm so glad the heartbeat is nice and strong - lucky you being able to have a sneaky scan at work!

Kirsten - a holiday sounds wonderful. We won't get one this year between moving house and (fx) being pregnant. Though it is so much easier when people ask if we're going on holiday to say 'no because we're moving house' than 'no because we spent our holiday money on making a baby'! :lol:

Isabella - they really do try and drain you dry when renting don't they. I assume your hubby's work isn't paying anything even though they're the ones prompting the move? Not long until your scan now!

ST - lovely to see you honey! Naughty DH not buying you an egg - I'm not supposed to eat chocolate but DH bought me three creme eggs when we stopped by Asda on Saturday as they were reduced. I love a creme egg! Sorry you're feeling down - but glad to hear you are going for counselling, I really hope it helps. FX the witch behaves herself and you can cycle again in May - it sounds like your clinic is pulling out all the stops to ensure you get pregnant. Stay positive girl - this is going to happen for you :hugs:

:wave: to all my other lovely ladies :wave: 

AFM - just getting ready to head out for our follie scan. Hopefully they'll give us a date for EC today. I was sure it would be Wednesday as I was really feeling my ovaries on Friday and Saturday - but today not so much -. We'll see :)


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck for tday hope x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi all 

St lovely to hear from you, sounds like there is a plan in place for you and sounds like a good plan!! Hopefully after this go u won't need to egg share again anyway!! 
I have provera to start my cycle off because I have such irratic ones! Won't your clinic prescribe it for you? 

Maddie great news about the scan hun!! 

Hope how did the scan go?

Hi to all you other ladies xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Back from the clinic, got about 15 follies but only 3-4 are ready so EC will be Thursday or Friday, they'll call later to let us know which but the nurse was guessing Friday :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Hope Yay for scheduled ec :wohoo:
I know what you means about having to tell people about moving house instead of making a baby, I saw a baby grow the other day that said mommy and daddy's little miracle on it and I said it'd be perfect and my friend asked why's it a miracle, I was like oh never mind :dohh:

Sorry for the ladies that didn't get Easter eggs, I didn't get one either :nope:
But I do have a lindt bunny sitting in the fridge :happydance:

Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

i got 2 eggs, but hubby hates eggs so i got his 2 aswell hehe xx


----------



## babies7777

We found out at our private scan we are team :pink:



Maddie30 said:


> Hi st, lovely to hear from you. You are allowed to have post and type how you feel. That's what we all do and were here to help and support each other. The whole assisted conception journey is a very hard one. I think counseling is a great idea. I'm glad they have a good plan for your next cycle and I really hope af shows up when you need it too or not at all and have a suprise bfp. Hang in there. Take care xxx
> 
> Hope good luck for scan today,hope you know a bit more today xx
> 
> Princess your pregnancy is really going fast, hope your ok xx
> 
> Babies I hope you get settled and sorted soon. I suppose its better now than when your near term. What they want is crazy, LOL!! Good luck for scan in 9 days time. Are you going to find out sex?? X
> 
> Have a good day ladies and hello and good morning to you all xxxxx


----------



## babies7777

They are supposed to be contributing some but its all very woolie how much, when, how etc, even tho dh has emailed twice to clarify still no reply.

Yay for ec thurs or fri. :happydance:




~Hope~ said:


> Maddie - I'm so glad the heartbeat is nice and strong - lucky you being able to have a sneaky scan at work!
> 
> Kirsten - a holiday sounds wonderful. We won't get one this year between moving house and (fx) being pregnant. Though it is so much easier when people ask if we're going on holiday to say 'no because we're moving house' than 'no because we spent our holiday money on making a baby'! :lol:
> 
> Isabella - they really do try and drain you dry when renting don't they. I assume your hubby's work isn't paying anything even though they're the ones prompting the move? Not long until your scan now!
> 
> ST - lovely to see you honey! Naughty DH not buying you an egg - I'm not supposed to eat chocolate but DH bought me three creme eggs when we stopped by Asda on Saturday as they were reduced. I love a creme egg! Sorry you're feeling down - but glad to hear you are going for counselling, I really hope it helps. FX the witch behaves herself and you can cycle again in May - it sounds like your clinic is pulling out all the stops to ensure you get pregnant. Stay positive girl - this is going to happen for you :hugs:
> 
> :wave: to all my other lovely ladies :wave:
> 
> AFM - just getting ready to head out for our follie scan. Hopefully they'll give us a date for EC today. I was sure it would be Wednesday as I was really feeling my ovaries on Friday and Saturday - but today not so much -. We'll see :)


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh yay for team pink!

Well we got the call and we're going in on Friday for EC. Worked out well for DH as Thursday would have been a bad day for him to miss work, for me not so much as I'm ready to give up now! I have a day off that I can use this week and i put in some overtime last week so I think I'm going to work tomorrow and Wednesday morning and then take Wednesday afternoon and Thursday off. My follies had a growth spurt since last scan and I swear it's because I had a nice relaxing weekend, I don't want to ruin it getting all stressed at work again!

Here's a spooky story for you, my friend started icsi at my clinic a year before I did, we both got lucky first cycle, then I found out we'd lost the baby a year to the day that she did. This year I started stimming a year to the day that she did for her second cycle, and my EC will be on the anniversary of hers too. Fx that I then share the BFP and healthy baby birth dates too :thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

wow weird or what hey hope xx


----------



## smiledreamer

just quick question,, did any of u ladies do accy~?x


----------



## Maddie30

Yeahhhh congratulations Babies. A little girl, how sweet. Glad all well at scan too. 

Hope really pleased that you have a date now. How lovely would that be if you both got bfp too?? You rest up and let those follies grow. Keep on drinking a lot of water and increase protein intake. Good luck xxxx

Hope everyone ok. X


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- congrats on having a little girl. x

Hope- Glad your ec will be soon x

Hi to everyone else x

Sorry lack of personals. I was diagnosed with Trigeminal Neuralgia the other day and the pain iv been suffering is horrific. I am drugged up to the eyeballs with special meds and painkillers now. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie not sure if I said this but you're giving me the only bit of hope that I have for my FET. I just keep thinking it worked for you both times so surely it can work for me two times in a row. I know you did two fresh cycles but still it's nice to see. Do you know what the success rates are at your clinic for your age group etc? Do you mind me asking how old you are? 

Aw that sounds horrible I hope you get some relief soon. 

Have some red spotting tonight so hopefully my last witch for 10 months will be here tomorrow bright and early. I'll be calling into the clinic. I am eager for the next step to begin though the DR meds haven't really bothered me to much. The bcps I think were the worst.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Kelly, that's really good. I'm glad I give you a bit of hope too. I don't mind you asking at all how old I am. I was 30 in January. To be honest I'm not sure what success rate is at my clinic. That's quite bad isn't it? I think when I looked prior to first cycle it was approx 48%. I really wasn't sure about a 2dt but thankfully I'm here pregnant again. I wish you all the very best with your fet. I have every faith this will be your time. Hope the witch is kind to you and you can get on ASAP. X

Aq that sounds awful. Hope you get better soon. X

Afm had final scan at clinic this morning. All well. They have discharged me now to the NHS. Yikes. Grow baby grow. Have a good day ladies xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie you are giving me hope too that it is possible to have two successful cycles in a row. Glad your scan went well. Grow baby grow :dust:

AQ ouch, you poor thing that sounds painful. 

Smile I did hypno rather than acupuncture, I've heard good things about the needles though. 

Tiff has the witch appeared? 

:wave:


----------



## Maddie30

Awww hope that's lovely. I have every faith in you too. Hope your well & not feeling too bloated with last bit of stimming xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hope I certainly hope you can join Maddie in giving me hope that two for two is likely. 

The witch is here and I've called the clinic. She's not being to bad either. At least not yet anyway. I hope the clinic gets back to me by tomorrow about my esterase. I think based off what others have said they normally start the lining meds on cd 4 so hopefully by Friday I'll be taking them. I am also hoping they'll change my scan date from April 30 to April 26 since that would be two weeks after starting the esterase. If they did I may even have transfer a few days sooner. So many what ifs and hopes. Here's to some of them working out for me.


----------



## rosababy

AQ, that sounds terrible. I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

princess_1991 said:


> But that's crap that they'll only let you egg share 3 times! Is that the guidelines or is that just with the clinic? Like is there anyway you can go to another clinic to do another round of egg sharing if worst comes to the worst (which I sincerely hope it doesn't :hugs:)
> Sorry for all the questions, I'm a little nosey :blush:

Hey princess! Yeah I stupidly thought I could just carry on egg sharing several more times, but apparently not. It basically depends on how your recipient does. If they don't get pregnant you become less appealing as an egg sharer!my first lady was successful, second wasn't so allowed one more try. I think if both had been unsuccessful I wouldn't be allowed to continue. I don't think another clinic would let me as they would have to see my notes and that I've egg shared before and what the outcomes were. X



kazzab25 said:


> Hi all
> I have provera to start my cycle off because I have such irratic ones! Won't your clinic prescribe it for you?
> xxx

Hi! I almost had to have it last time, so if AF plays up I might ask for it! X



~Hope~ said:


> Back from the clinic, got about 15 follies but only 3-4 are ready so EC will be Thursday or Friday, they'll call later to let us know which but the nurse was guessing Friday :thumbup:

My EC were always being pushed back! Glad your not too uncomfortable though! X



~Hope~ said:


> Here's a spooky story for you, my friend started icsi at my clinic a year before I did, we both got lucky first cycle, then I found out we'd lost the baby a year to the day that she did. This year I started stimming a year to the day that she did for her second cycle, and my EC will be on the anniversary of hers too. Fx that I then share the BFP and healthy baby birth dates too :thumbup:

Fantastic spooky story! X

Babies- yay for a girl, lovely! X

AQ- I don't know what that is but it doesn't sound good! Get better soon! X


----------



## Tinks85

Kelly, really glad af has shown. Any news on when you can start the lining meds?

AQ, that sounds horrid, make sure you get some rest. I am sure all the stress won't be helping :hugs:

ST, sounds like your clinic are doing everything possible this time, fx it's 3rd time lucky :winkwink: hope you are ok Hunni :hugs: We do get one more funded cycle and then we will be following you down egg sharing route, there is no way we can fund ourselves privately :nope:

Hope, that is a spooky story and I really hope it comes true :thumbup: GL for ec on Friday and I think it's a good idea to have some rest before hand, how long will you have off after? How do you feel about ec, 2nd time round?

Hi to everyone else, sorry for no more personals, I am being rushed by DH :dohh:

No news with me, still don't know when fu will be and 10 days tomorrow. My clinic are so slow :growlmad: I do feel like I will never be a mummy at the minute, hope I am wrong but can't shake it :nope:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks you will be a mommy. Stay positive honey :hugs:

St that really sucks about the egg share. The fact that the second woman didn't get pregnant could have been because of the sperm or implantation issues rather than your egg right?

Tiff any news on your tablets?

Well I just got the call and it looks like we might be first on Friday. Trigger at 9.15 tonight, I'm just waiting for DH to come home from work to do my last menopur. Then he's in at 7.45 on friday and me at 8. Eek suddenly all seems very real! Strangely I don't feel bloated at all, but then I don't think I did last time. If I walk anywhere theni start to get twinges but I've spent most of today on the sofa! I keep worrying that they'll not find any eggs on friday but I'm sure it will be fine. I'm staying on the sofa from et until OTD!


----------



## kazzab25

Babbieeees I've just seen!! Congrats on your little girl!!!!!! 

Kelly glad AF has shown up finally you can get this show on the road!! 

Aq sorry to hear of your condition hope you feel better! X 

Tinks keep that chin up you'll get there as will we all x 

Maddie how you feeling hun? 

St when are you staring again? Sorry I think u did say roughly if AF shows! 

Hi princess , rosa Traskey smiledreamer and all the gang xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Haven't heard anything yet but based off of others going through FET I think most started the tablets on cd4, is this right when you did it tinks? So if I hear nothing today I will call tomorrow as I don't know how often they check the period hotline messages, if it's once a week they won't check it till monday which will be to late. The nurse told me to call in if I didn't hear back in a few days so I know I won't be bothering them. I am hoping my lining responds just as "beautifully" with the FET as it did the fresh cycle.

Tinks, I hope they get back to you soon. The waiting is so hard.

Hope yay for trigger tonight.

I really hope this FET works for us, I am so scared to have to do another fresh cycle after how sick I got. I"ll do it but don't want it to come to that. We'll be borrowing the money from MIL till we sell our house then pay her back. We don't get the option of egg sharing here it's illegal to sell your "products of conception" for money so there is only donation. Which also means that we pay all expenses out of pocket since there is no public health funded cycles like in the UK. and I still have to endure wait lists! Ugh.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope your all well. X

Hope good luck for EC on Friday. Hope your comfortable, not long now x

Tinks, Aq,st and Kazza hope your all ok. Tinks hope your follow up appoinment comes quick x

Smile and Kelly not long for your now x

Hi to Rosa,princess,babies,Traskey and Doodar xxx

Afm I'm ok. Very nervous at any slight cramp and worried because I have no symptoms. I hope this gets easier because I want to enjoy this pregnancy and I keep dreading the worst. Sorry for negative post. Xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie you're not being negative, if I get as far as you I imagine I'll be terrified of every niggle too :hugs: stay positive honey.


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Hope. Really wishing you all best for tomorrow and then before you know it you will be pupo, yeahhhhhh xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks Maddie, I'm quite nervous for some reason, not about the actual procedure, more that there won't be any eggs! I keep having to give myself a good talking to!


----------



## Maddie30

Haha Hope there should be no reason why you shouldn't get any eggs. I think a lot of us have to give ourselves a talking too. We just don't always listen,LOL xx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks for your support girls. I wanted such a big family and now I will think myself very lucky if I can just have the chance ti experience a pregnancy and birth and to be called mummy. You all know what I mean anyway, just ranting. 

Hope, I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Can't wait for an updat.

Kelly. I didn't start the tablets for 2 weeks as my clinic closed but it should have been about CD4. 

Maddie. All the worrying will be natural, make sure you take it easy x 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## schoolteacher

Tinks I feel exactly regarding the originally wanting a big family! Now be lucky to have just one miracle! Can't believe your still waiting for FU date! X

Hope- best of luck tomorrow not that u need it!course there's eggs! X

Maddie- I think we will all be worriers during pregnancy, more so than woman who have not had assisted conception or a loss. It's a shame as we deserve to enjoy pregnancy more than anyone! X

Kelly- hope you get started on cd 4! X

AQ- how u feeling?

Hi kazza, babies, smile, track, princess and everyone else!

AFM- had some friends round tonight for a craft night where we bake, sew, knit, make stuff like bags etc. we had fun icing and decorating then of course eating some yummy cupcakes! X


----------



## Kelly9

I'm starting esterase tomorrow cd4!!!!! My scan was moved to april 26th like I thought so transfer will now be between the 27th and 30th. I am happy and counting down to the 26th... hopping it comes fast.


----------



## Maddie30

Wow Kelly, that's great! Not long now

St and tinks I agree with you totally about just having one child to call you mummy. Were strong women,even in the darkest times & we will get through this. St your craft night sounded brill,especially the cupcake eating at the end. 

Hope thinking of you today,can't wait to see how you've got on. Good luck x

Nothing to report from me apart from knicker watching & counting down days till next scan whenever that will be x


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff that's great news!

St your craft night sounds like fun, and those yummy cupcakes!

Quick update from me girls as my hand is sore from the canula. EC went great this morning and as I was first in we're home already and... We got 13 eggs! :wohoo: I'm in shock. Fx that we get a good fertilisation rate, we'll find out on Sunday morning.


----------



## Doodar

Yay Hope, 13 eggs is fantastic, well done. oooh can't wait for fert update. You take it easy hun :thumbup:

Kelly yay :happydance: for starting tomorrow.

Mads I'll be the first to admit that the worry never ends. For me its been one thing after another and the whole pregnancy has gone so fast, I've spent the whole time worrying. I really really wanted to enjoy this pregnancy, now I just want the baby to be healthy and I dont care about anything else, but even when they are born I don't think the worry ends. Hope things are plain sailing for you from now on :thumbup: Ivf certainly isnt an easy ride, I dont think people understand unless they have been through it themselves and this forum has been a godsend.

ST lovely to hear from you :thumbup:

Hello to the rest of you girlies :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi doodar nice to hear from you too! X

Kelly- that's great! Glad your feeling so positive with it all too! X

Hope- well done on 13 eggs- see what was all that worrying about! Ru sore? X

Maddie- hope you get another scan soon! X

AFM- been doing school work all day- boring! But tomorrow is my 28th birthday! Off to the zoo and then a posh meal! Yay! X


----------



## babies7777

Yay for 13 eggs hope thats brill. :happydance:

Kelly, tons of luck for the next stage, :happydance:

Maddie, i still worry, like doodar said i think we always will. You're doing so well and seeing the heart beat is huge. :happydance:

St and Tink :hugs: i have everything crossed for your new cycles and bfp's. :flower:

Aq, ouch, that sounds soooooooooo painful, hope its easing soon. Have u decided on going abroad for new cycle or waiting for lwh fu first? i hope they can offer u a third. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, doodar, rosa, princess, trask, kazz, and anyone else i forgot.

Afm its my nhs scan on wed, cant wait to see how big she has gotten and fingers crossed developing well. :flower:


----------



## rosababy

ST, happy birthday tomorrow! :cake: 

Kelly, yay for transfer!! So glad to have a date on the books. How many will you put in?

Hope, 13 eggies?! :yipee: That's incredible news!! Hope you're feeling okay. How many do you think you'll put in this time?

Afm, doing fine. My 20 week scan is in 10 days, so we're eagerly looking forward to seeing our LO again and hopefully getting to see the sex. :flower:


----------



## Maddie30

Hope how fantastic getting 13 eggs. That's brilliant. Good luck for fert report xx

Thank you Doodar & babies I need to just relax, its just sometimes the period pain and lack of symptoms make me a little uneasy. X

Kelly how are you? Hope your well x

Hope everyone ok, had such a crazy day at work today xx


----------



## princess_1991

Hope :happydance: on 13 eggies!! Can't wait to hear feet report!!

St happy birthday :cake:

Kelly glad to hear you have a transfer day :thumbup:

:hi: everyone hope your well!!


----------



## Kelly9

We're putting in two again at day 3. It worked the first time, maybe I'll get twins this time. 

Hope great news.

I've been lying low cause of the date today. Friday the 13th, we lost Hannah Jan friday the 13th, so three months ago. I'll always hate the number 13 now. 

ST meant to say hi to you yesterday, so Hi! I really hope this cycle works out for you, will they not let you egg share cause along with the one unsuccessful donor cycle they're including your two unsuccessful cycles? I mean the first donor lady got pregnant. Did you freeze any last time? Will you this time? Surely a frozen cycle has to be cheaper? We paid 1250 for our frozen cycle vs 8500 for our fresh.


----------



## ~Hope~

Happy birthday st :cake: hope you have a lovely day. 

I'm feeling ok after yesterday, was a bit sore but had some paracetamol and a hot water bottle, been awake since 6.30 though as I woke up and then couldn't get comfy. Might just spend the day on the sofa watching movies and dozing! 

I wonder how out little eggies are getting on in the lab and how many have fertilised, will know tomorrow so I just need to be patient. I'm hoping we might get to blast stage this time in which case we'll transfer 1, if not then it will be two embryos. Time will tell.

Tiff sorry to hear you had a low day yesterday. Our baby's EDD was July 13 (also a Friday) but I'm hoping April 13th becomes lucky for us as the Creation Day for our rainbow baby/s -sort of a connection between the two of them (or three!)


----------



## Maddie30

Happy birthday st. Have a great day x

Hope I'm sure your eggs are doing great. Have a good day relaxing. I hope the 13th brings good luck your way xx

Tiff I'm sorry you were low and I really hope this works for you too

Happy Saturday to everyone else. Hope your all ok xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Wonderful news getting 13 eggs! GL for call tomorrow. Im sure u will have some great embies there x

Tiff- Stay strong an GL with FET x

ST- Happy birthday x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals but still bit drowsy whilst tabs kick in x

Copy an pasted this from my journal sorry as too tired today..

AFM- I am enjoying taking time out from anything pregnancy related tbh. I am just concentrating on getting myself healthy an used of my meds for my neuralgia. Its been a tough few wks. I am back to work on monday and go to Benidorm 27th for a long wkend with the girls which is much needed! iv gained a stone in weight in past 6wks too so its back on the diet on monday an start going gym again. I am focusing on myself for a change. FU appt is June at my request and we will go from there. I have a docs appt next wk to get her to send a letter to PCT requesting additional funding an if that fails we wont be having treatment again intill the winter when we have saved enough to go to cyprus an have ICSI as half the price that it is here. Anyway hope everyone is well and GL to all xxx


----------



## Maddie30

AQ glad your getting better. I'm so happy that you have a few options. Good luck with getting additional funding. Have a relaxing day xxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Happy Weekend Ladies,

Hope can't wait to hear how your little embies are coming along :thumbup:

Happy Birthday ST hope your having a good un :thumbup:

Tiff :hugs:

AQ Good Luck going back to work :hugs: and sounds like weekend away is just what you need :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else, weather is pretty pants here, hope its better where you are :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

AQ sounds like a good plan.

Hope, maybe it will all work out. If this cycle is successful for me my due date would be Jan 15-18 which is a little to close for comfort to the day I delivered Hannah. If I went into labour on Jan 13th or 12th I told my husband I'd hold that baby or babies in as long as possible to get past the 13th.


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq sounds like you have a good plan. How does it work if you go abroad for treatment? Do you have to go for a few weeks?

The clinic called this morning and we have sextuplets in the lab right now. Fx they keep developing properly, apparently five look really strong and if that continues we might go to blast. They'll decide tomorrow.


----------



## Maddie30

Hope that's excellent news. Got everything crossed for you. You can relax a little now I suppose. Great news,good luck for tomorrow. X

Kelly how you feeling?

St how was your birthday?? Hope hubby really spoilt you. X

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yay hope thats excellent news, grow embies grow :happydance:

St, happy bday for yesterday, hope u had a great day. :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

That's great news hope :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm surviving. Just wishing the days would pass sooner but at least I've got hope to focus on for the next little while. Great news on sextuplets by the l
Way! 

Anti bs they have me on are upsetting my stomach. Only two more days of those and hopefully I'll feel better. Clinic still hasnt called me back about if I'll be decreasing my suprefact anytime soon. Hopefully they get back to me soon or else I'll run out.


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Wonderful news on your frosties! as regards if we need to have IVF abroad, they send your meds etc an you go for 1 wk on short protocol for all scans, EC and ET. I am seeing this as a last resort though as want to have my home comforts when going thru it all really so fingers crossed for extra funding here x

Hi to everyone. Im back at work tomorrow. Dreading it. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

HI to everyone, hope you're all well. I'm exhausted. Took my son to the pool today and met up with friends, we were there for 2 hours having a blast, stayed in the water till our feet were al pruney and gross. I also spent like 40 mins in the hot tub, got to enjoy it while I still can.


----------



## ~Hope~

We've had the call. Double embryo transfer is scheduled for 11.10 think sticky thoughts girls!


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news hope, tons of sticky emby dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smiledreamer

is that a 3dt good luck x


----------



## ~Hope~

Well we're back from the clinic. At 11.40am we had two perfect 3 day old 8 cell a/b embryos transferred so I'm now PUPO with twins! 

The procedure wasn't as uncomfortable as last time, though I did get a weird electric shock sensation when the catheter went in. Afterwards i had some light cramping but it seems to have passed now. Think it all went pretty smoothly so fx they are both getting snuggled in. 

We also agreed to freeze the other three embryos. One is an a/b and the others are bs. So we now have 2 a/bs and 3 bs in the freezer for a future sibling. 

Now I feel like I'm really in the 2ww!


----------



## Maddie30

Hope that is amazing news. I'm at work but wanted to see how you got on. Your now pupo.....woop. so excited for you. Keep mind busy this 2ww. Got everything crossed. Now relax,drink plenty of water and enjoy being pupo xxxxxxxx

Afm I'm so anxious so had another scan today and little bean growing well. It's just perfect. Please continue to grow until your ready to meet all your loved ones,maybe not before 37/40 though xxxxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Everything is crossed for you hope!! 

How is everyone else!!! 

Sorry for the lack of personals, snowed under at work!!!!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Kazza we posted same time,hope your ok xxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Awww Maddie im so glad the scan went well!!!!! X


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie so glad your little bean is growing well. 

Hi Kazza :wave:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- FAB news!! congrats on being pupo with twins! an yay to frosties! x

Maddie- Glad all is well with your beanie x

Hi to all the gang x

Sorry lack of personals i am wiped out after work today and all my meds etc make me so tired. I got my DHEA delivery today from NYC and i am going to be taking 50mg once a day from 1st of may with the hope of starting IVF again in August if we get the additional funding. Everything crossed we do! xxx


----------



## rosababy

hope, congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: Now, it's time to relax and watch funny dvds. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope thats great news, I hope to be following you shortly.... another 10-12 days. Ugh so far away, you're tww will be over with brilliant news and I'll just be starting :dohh:


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ sorry the meds are kicking your butt. How was your first day back at work? Fx the dhea meds mean third time lucky. 

Hi rosa not long until your gender scan now!

Tiff I'm sure the next two weeks will fly by :hugs:

I'm trying so hard to stay on the sofa but my parents are stopping by today and when I went to make breakfast the kitchen looked like a bomb hit it! I just tried to tidy up a little bit. The sensible part of me says that stacking the dishwasher is not going to hurt my embies, but the cautious part if me is not willing to risk it!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Hope.
Work went well just so tiring. They wanted me to do 2 10hr shifts tomorrow and thur as busiest 2 days in the centre since we opened coming up but i told them i was pushing it doing normal full time hours although i have agreed to work the saturday for bit of extra cash. xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies hope your all well!! 

AF finally arrived so I'm off and running now! Start 3 weeks of BCp tomorrow then the down regging begins!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza thats great news! Are they doing anything different with your protocol this time? 

I'm wiped been cleaning lots, we went outside and did all the yard work and more of the gardening and even cleaned out the shed, we now have a whole truck load to go to the dump tomorrow. Eventually I'll have to get in the basement and start going through the stuff in our storage area so get rid of things we don't use etc. I see a lot of donating to the salvation army in my future. The good things we'll keep to sell. I like purging all the crap we don't need in the house anymore it's a great way to get rid of some stress. But now I'm exhausted. 

Hope I plan on taking it as easy as possible the first few days after transfer then I guess someone will have to clean the house. But I won't be doing any heavy lifting or crazy jobs just in case.


----------



## Traskey

Hope, congratulations on being pupo with two, sending lots of sticky thoughts. Get watching those funny tv progs and movies. You need to be laughing and smiling. 

Kelly, not long until you can get going now. Well done on the house clear out, we are doing the same. 

ST, belated happy birthday. 

AQ, sorry work has been so exhausting! They should let you take it a little easier as you've just come back. I hope you get your additional funding, it never hurts to ask!

Maddie, glad that the scan went well. 

Loads of hugs to everyone else. 

We've had a long weekend away in the Isle of Wight, which was lovely but back to work now!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well. 

Kazza excellent news on starting again soon. Really hope this is your time xx
Hope are you relaxing with funny DVDs etc?? Hope your well xx
Traskey nice to hear from you,hope all well xx
Kelly may follow you with a good clear out, not until after first trimester though xx
AQ hope its getting better at work. Really hope you hear something soon from pct xx

Hi to st,Rosa,princess,babies,smile,tinks and rest of gang.xx

I'm ok 8 weeks tomorrow and counting down already for this trimester to be over. Such an anxious time xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah we're getting all the hard crap over with before transfer for me. Then when we move they send movers in to pack everything and move it all so all I have to do is supervise and pack anything we don't want them touching ourselves like my jewelry and undergarments etc so it shouldn't be to much of an issue, I'd be 5 month pregnant by the time we moved it all works out. 

7 days till my scan! I wish it was sooner! I wanna know how my lining is doing.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi girls, need to remember to watch those funny movies! Might have to put Big Bang Theory on this evening, that programme cracks me up and I can't believe I only just discovered it :)

My parents just took me out for tea, haven't left the house since ET so it was nice to get dressed and have a change of scenery! 

I have a stinking pain in my right shoulder blade, right at the bottom, I was worried it might be a sign of ohss or eptopic but I think I just slept funny as it feels muscular. Only hurts when I move. I've also had a little cramping today fx that's the little muffins getting snuggled in as I think today is about right for the start of implantation. :dust:

Tiff sounds like you've been busy having a clear out. We tried to do as much as we could before my transfer too. Not long now!

Maddie yay for 8 weeks tomorrow. 

Traskey soundalike you had a lovely break. 
Hope veryone is doing ok.


----------



## babies7777

Happy 8 weeks maddie :flower:

Hope when is test day? so excited for u :flower:

Hi to everyone else and hugs. :hugs:

Afm, had my anomaly scan on wednesday, everything was great, just have to go back next week to check spine and kidneys as she wasnt in the right position for them to check. The sonographer was a bag but thats another story. Hugs to all. :flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Isabella, glad your scan went well. Sounds like you're growing a cheeky little monkey in there :thumbup: can't believe you're more an half way there already - time is flying by!

My officiall test date is April 29th which is 16 days last collection. Last cycle I cracked and tested at 14 days past and may do the same this time...


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know how you waited till 14 days past! I'm aiming for 12 dpo 10 at the earliest but definitely trying for 12dpo


----------



## Maddie30

Hope that will be hear before you know it. Good luck xx

Babies glad scan went well. Your past halfway now. Really hope I can say that soon. You take it easy xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff I need to wait long enough for the result to be real, I couldnt bear to see a negative and then wish that it was wrong for testing too early. I have frers so I know I can test early but so many people say its still possible for the positive to be nearer 14 dpo. I just don't want any head messing!


----------



## Kelly9

I understand! I tested at 8dpo last time and there was a line but it was so faint I didn't believe it till the next day which is why I want to wait till 12dpo this time, that would only be 9 days past transfer, but I might cave and test at 10dpo I guess it all depends on how I feel but I really don't want to be in limbo second guessing a faint line again for 48 hours.


----------



## Traskey

I think you can guarantee it at 14 days past collection. Waiting 16 would be really tough indeed!

I tested with a FRER at day 11 and 12 and had great lines but that may have been because there were two in there.


----------



## princess_1991

hello you lovely bunch!!

hope your all ok!

tiff, hope, how are you both getting on

big :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Kelly9

I had a very nice line on a frer at 10dpo with my fresh cycle and there was just the one in there which is why I'm thinking even as early as 10dpo I should know. 

I'm hanging in, I'm getting more stressed out and worried as transfer gets closer yet I want it to be here already. No one said a woman's emotions had to make sense, especially with all these hormone meds.


----------



## ~Hope~

Argh you're all messing with my head now you pee stick pushers ;)


----------



## babies7777

Hope i was good and waited till 16 days, it was soooooooooo hard but i was too scared to get the wrong result. I have everything crossed for u :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm just impatient, I've waited so long for both of my pregnancies so I guess I figured I shouldn't have to wait to know if all the money I spent has worked.


----------



## ~Hope~

This 2ww is really messing with my head. Last cycle I swear I didn't freak out until 13 days past collection, this time I started freaking out yesterday which was 8 days past. I think I might have to test on wednesday, the frer box says that it's 98% accurate 3 days before the end of the cycle. I'm trying not to think about it but I really think this cycle isn't going to work for us, I have zero symptoms and I'm running scared. Last time I was just so certain we were going to be first time lucky. I feel like all my PMA has gone off and deserted me. I so wish out pct paid for three cycles because I think it's the fact that we have paid for this cycle which is adding to the anxious thoughts.


----------



## babies7777

Hope, i didnt have symptoms at that stage so there is still time, i know its not easy at all, im sending u tons of positive thoughts, :happydance:


----------



## Maddie30

Awww, hope don't give up. As we have said so many times this assisted conception journey isn't easy. I was convinced this cycle hadn't worked for us. You only have to look back at my previous post to see. I had no symptoms other than af cramps & still have no symptoms now. I know its easier said than done but please hang in there xxx

Hi to all the other lovely ladies. Hope your having a relaxing Sunday xx


----------



## Traskey

Happy Sunday everyone, hope you are all keeping well. 

HOPE- I found my second cycle different to the first. First time, so optimistic. Second time, no pma at all! I think it's normal for some people so don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Tinks85

Hi there girls.

Hope, congrats on being PUPO with twins and on the frosties :thumbup:

Just a quick note fro me, trying to stay away from here as much as poss but wanted to catch up. I still haven't received our fu appointment so I called the clinic on Friday. We are not getting a follow up and just have to wait for July and then we can request treatment when I get my period. Why July I don't know :shrug: so that's all I know, no one to ask questions or discuss anything with :nope:

On a plus, we have booked a holiday :happydance: it isn't until October but this should be just after we finish treatment. So good or bad outcome it will be needed. All inclusive 4 star hotel on the beach in Majorca. Reviews are fantastic so can not wait. 

Sorry for no personals. It hope everyone is well, not long now Kelly :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks girls, I had a little cry earlier and told DH how I was feeling and now I'm just going to try and be patient and positive. 

Hi Tinks. How strange that you don't get a fu appt, thank goodness you rang them to find out. I wonder why you have to wait for July. Sounds like a lovely holiday you have booked though, something to look forward to :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Hey hope, guess what. I found your pma, it was round at mine. I'm sending it straight back home by express delivery. :thumbup: chin up hunny, I know it's hard and no harder journey have I ever been through than ivf. I had zero pma last cycle and zero symptoms too. Make sure you take it easy and rest. I have good feelings for you :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope every pregnancy is different so don't give up yet.

Tinks if this FET doesn't work for us we'll be cycling for our fresh icsi #2 roughly around the same time, I wouldn't mind being your cycle buddy again, though I do hope the FET works cause we'll have to borrow the money for a fresh cycle. July is not to far away I promise. 

Hi to everyone else, I'm around but keeping busy as my wait isn't to much longer before I get to obsess with you all on tww symptoms.


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks Doodar, I'll keep an eye out for the delivery man :thumbup:

I'm going to try and be good this week and keep only positive thoughts in my head.


----------



## Kelly9

Quiet in here...

Hi all.


----------



## ~Hope~

Is a bit isn't it? Did everyone see that Rosa is on team blue? So exciting! She has super cute pics in her journal :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Sorry you are finding it tough Hope. Not much longer now. Hope your pma has arrived special delivery by now from Doodar. 

Kelly, fingers crossed you don't have to get that loan. 

Tinks, good to see you. I'd chase up why you don't get a FU appointment. I think you are entitled to one!

Rosa, congrats on team blue. 

:hug: for everyone else :D


----------



## Tinks85

They said that they are cutting down on unnecessary appointments as they are holding people up. There's a 6 month wait for an appointment at the minute!!! I am not sure why we have to wait until July as I don't have my letter yet. I know we had to wait for 3 cycles after the fresh cycle but as we didn't get to transfer we were told that wouldn't be the case this time. I am guessing it's just the waiting list or something :shrug: I am in no hurry to start at the minute, this will be our last go for awhile and can't stand the thought of not having any more treatment to hope for in the near future. I would not be able to cope with more disappointment at the minute. That said, some days I am sooooooo impatient but what can I do :shrug:

Kelly i really hope you don't have to cycle with me :hugs:

Rosa, congrats on team blue :happydance:

Hope, has your pma returned yet? :kiss:


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya everyone!M 

Hope your all well !!! 

Doodar your nearly there!! 

Congrats on team blue rosa!!

Trask how are you? 

Hope I have everything crossed for you but I think it's normal to lse your pma don't feel bad ! It's such a rollercoaster! 

Tinks July will be hear before you no it xx 

Kelly how's you?

Maddie 8 weeks already!! Wow that's quick ! 

Afm on the bcp start dr on 7th and baseline scan 21st may for Stims fx ths time will be lucky!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

How are you all?? Hope that pma should have delivered now?! Hope your ok. Not long to go now until otd x

Rosa congrats on team blue x

Kazza so glad your on a roll now. Got everything crossed for this cycle x

Kelly, hope your ok x

Tinks I feel for you. I can't believe your being treated like this. Hang in there x

Hi Doodar and Traskey, hope your both well. X

Hi to babies,aq,st and anyone I haven't mentioned xx

Afm I'm well. No symptoms still. Out of mind with worry but I suppose I will until holding this little miracle. Had another scan yesterday and all well. They thought our bean was moving and I should have been 8+3 but was measuring 9+2. They said really hard to date at this stage. I have awful period pains but that's about it. Praying our bean goes all the way xxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Good thing you know your actual dates then maddie. Glad your scan went well. I am hoping for lots of scans with my next pregnancy. To bad it's not affordable to buy your own u/s machine cause otherwise I would and I never stop looking. 

Rosa yay for blue. I had a feeling you'd be announcing blue for some reason. 

Hope when you testing? It's getting close!


----------



## rosababy

thanks for the shout out, hope! 
Kelly, lots of people thought blue. :thumbup: 

maddie, congrats on getting to 8 weeks though! My sil (a midwife) said 8 weeks with a strong heartbeat is good. Only 2% chance of miscarriage after that. You can relax a little.


----------



## Maddie30

Hahahahaha Kelly I wonder how much they cost??? We would go mad scanning everyday. I'm lucky to be able to have regular scans. I would pay private if wasn't able too though xx

Rosa thanks for the headsup. I'm trying to relax but so hard. No symptoms and cramps equals an anxious Maddie, ha. I'm so pleased for you. Halfway there now. Won't be long before that bundle of joy is in your arms. X


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think I can even pay private there are not many places that do scans privately here and the one big chain that does requires you be 20 weeks.


----------



## ~Hope~

The delivery arrived. Thanks Doodar :thumbup: I'm not testing today, going to try and hold out til Friday. 

So lovely to see you all here. 

Tinks I think impatience comes with the territory! July will be here before you know it and I hope that 2013 sees you with a baby in your arms. 

Maddie you're so lucky being able to have a sneaky scan. Glad that heartbeat is still going strong. 

Kazza not long to go until you start again yay!

Rosa yay for team blue!

:flower:


----------



## smiledreamer

morning ladies
im not postin much cos not alots goin on with me atm
but i still think about u guys allll the time xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Hope, im soooooooooooooo excited for your test day, :flower:

Tink, sucks u have to wait till july but if u think it would be too soon now then u got to do what u think is best for u. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, kelly, rosa, princess, smile, st. kazz, trask, doodar, aq, and everyone else.

Afm just waiting for the plumber, something is peeing water under the floor boards, dreading them coming but its leaked onto the landing from the bathroom so def needs seeing to. Hoping its nothing major.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hey smile, lovely to see you :)

Oh dear Isabella hope it isn't anything serious!


----------



## Kelly9

Hope but you're 12dpo today! I would be peeing on anything that resembles a stick! Lol! Wish I had your conviction. You could do a test tomorrow and give me some good news before my scan?


----------



## ~Hope~

No stick peeing for me today. Out of interest how long do I have to hold my pee before I pee on a frer? I can't seem to go more than two hours today and I thought you had to wait for at least four? Even fmu could be a problem as I have to go during the night too.


----------



## Maddie30

Haha Kelly you peepusher xx

Hope I think its about 3-4 hours. Good luck whenever you test. It's so exciting. I can't wait to see your good news. Glad your feeling better x

Isabella hope you get it sorted and nothing serious xx

Hi Smile, not long for you now. Hi to everyone xxx

Quick question ladies, when did your clinic get you to discontinue progesterone supplements following treatment. I'm on cyclogest & really don't want to stop like they said I could. Just interested in your clinics protocol xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie we only have 15 days worth of progesterone bullets then it's all up to our ovaries!


----------



## princess_1991

Maddie we had a form from the clinic that said take them 2 a day till 8 weeks but then at my 7 week scan told me to continue till 12 weeks but I had to get it prescribed off my doctor and did 1 a day till about 11 weeks cuz I ran out and forgot to get a repeat prescription :haha:


----------



## princess_1991

Hope can't wait till you test :happydance:

:hi: lovely ladies!!


----------



## Traskey

Hope, my tests always got darker the later on in the day it was. The lines were fine after a couple of hours. I didn't last 3/4 hours. It didn't seem to make a difference with the FRERs. May do with internet cheapies. At 12dpo you could pee on a FRER now and it would be ok. 

Maddie, my clinic stopped Cyclogest once you got your bfp! Usually around 14dp transfer. I know other clinics go to 12 weeks but mine didn't. 

Kelly, good luck with scan tomorrow x

Babies, hope the floor isn't too damaged!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## smiledreamer

Need a little help ladies
I just want to no who u guys told about the ivf
Got a call today sayin we shud be good to go end of July
I just dnt no what to do weather to tell our parents or not tell anyone?? Xx


----------



## Traskey

Hi Princess :dance:

Smile, not long for you now. We told my parents (as they were looking after the dogs during appointments) and my best friend. You guys of course. That was all.


----------



## smiledreamer

Iv got no choice but to tell my mum and step dad cos there taking me to ec and et
But hubby's dad and step mum want to know but I dnt want his sister to know
Purely cos of what she said about the ivf and she's also 10 weeks preggo 
I just dnt no x


----------



## ~Hope~

First round we told only my parents because we were supposed to be planning a holiday and I needed to tell them why we couldn't go. This time around both sets of parents and siblings know but only because they now know that's what we had to do last time around so it makes no sense to keep it a secret anymore. Can you not tell your dh's parents and swear them to secrecy?

P.s. anyone else watching Smash? If you have sky it's on sky atlantic (pilot episode is on the red button this week ) and it's absolutely brilliant, like glee but a grown up version :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you so much ladies for the headsup on clinic protocol. Feel better about it now xx

Smile told few colleagues at work, and immediate fam and friends xxx


----------



## rosababy

Hope, I think it's like 4 hours of holding before a hpt makes for fmu. :shrug: I don't know though. And yes, I LOVE smash!!! Havne't seen it from Monday though.

Smile, we told all of our families and good friends. I needed support.

Maddie, I was on PIO until 8 weeks and suppositories until about 10 or so. Started weaning off at 9 weeks.


----------



## smiledreamer

Suppose we cud but my ma and step dad will know too
But then I'd feel bad not tellin my dad or his mum
I just dnt no what to do
Maybe keep it to oirselfs til we are close to ec x


----------



## Kelly9

I love smash to! 

We're on progesterone till 10 weeks of successful. 

Smile only our parents and a few select friends of mine know. 

Hope with a frer you can go in two hours time and it should be accurate. I always got darker lines on hpts with smu usually only held about two hours after fmu. Not sure why. 

Scan is tomorrow at 830 which mean I'll make my mom group. I hope they tell me my lining is gorgeous and that they want to do transfer Friday or sat at latest but it could be next week sometime for all I know. Looking forward to stopping my injections.


----------



## babies7777

Maddie, my clinic was just the 2ww then stop. I did a trial where they gave u either the real stuff or placebo till 12 weeks. I will find out whether it was the real stuff after baby is born.

Smile, our situ was different, no parents as they passed, no siblings so we only told work and u guys, didnt tell anyone else, felt no ones business etc.

Toilet was leaking everytime we flushed, he claims its fixed but made a mess pulling off the bath panel to check an damaged the paint work an skirting board :grr:


----------



## ~Hope~

Grrr for plumbers making a mess - can you claim on your home insurance?

Tiff good luck for your scan today- hope your lining looks real juicy!

Smile you need to do what you feel comfortable with. First time round when we only told my parents I was worried his would be offended but he said my mum had to know as I needed to know my medical history for the anesthetic forms and his mum would understand that. To be fair to them they were so stoked when we told them about the BFP that they didn't even ask who knew about the treatment.


----------



## babies7777

They are coming back on monday to take a look, i told them to bring paint!! :growlmad:




~Hope~ said:


> Grrr for plumbers making a mess - can you claim on your home insurance?
> 
> Tiff good luck for your scan today- hope your lining looks real juicy!
> 
> Smile you need to do what you feel comfortable with. First time round when we only told my parents I was worried his would be offended but he said my mum had to know as I needed to know my medical history for the anesthetic forms and his mum would understand that. To be fair to them they were so stoked when we told them about the BFP that they didn't even ask who knew about the treatment.


----------



## Kelly9

So hope testing tomorrow? You'll be 14dpo! 

Scan went well but transfer is still Monday so boo to that. Last injection tomorrow.


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly good luck for transfer on Monday x

Hope can't wait to see your bfp announcement in the morning x

Thank you for advice on progesterone ladies x

Isabella hope you get it sorted,lol to you asking him to bring paint too xxx

Hope your all well, very tired. Sleep well ladies xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

My clinic is calling in the Morning for cd dates Ahh xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Smile that's great news. 

So I er... Got myself a new ticker... :blush: :wohoo:


----------



## babies7777

Yay hope, im sooooooooooooooo happy for u, i had a really good feeling this morning that u would be posting the best news. :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks Isabella. 

I'm a bit worried this morning though. Last night before I tested I had a bad tummy and felt sick and I thought it was nerves. Then DH was complaining he felt dizzy and was sick. I think he thinks he had food poisoning, the only thing we ate in common were some frozen sausage rolls that I cooked. Question is if it was mild food poisoning could it harm the embryo/s this early? I'm sure it wasn't FP as we would both have been much worse, and I'm sure it's fine as the embies are not actually taking anything from my blood stream yet I don't think. Just one thing to worry about!


----------



## Maddie30

Yeaghhhhhhhhhh big Congratulations hope. So pleased for you. I'm at work so will update more later. Very happy for you. Big virtual hugs xxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks Maddie - and happy 9 weeks bump buddy :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Sounds like pregnancy symptoms to me but drink lots of fluids and take it easy. With your dh it could be just all the stress of coming to test day etc. Im sure u would have cooked them through well. :flower:




~Hope~ said:


> Thanks Isabella.
> 
> I'm a bit worried this morning though. Last night before I tested I had a bad tummy and felt sick and I thought it was nerves. Then DH was complaining he felt dizzy and was sick. I think he thinks he had food poisoning, the only thing we ate in common were some frozen sausage rolls that I cooked. Question is if it was mild food poisoning could it harm the embryo/s this early? I'm sure it wasn't FP as we would both have been much worse, and I'm sure it's fine as the embies are not actually taking anything from my blood stream yet I don't think. Just one thing to worry about!


----------



## babies7777

Happy 9 weeks maddie, :happydance:



Maddie30 said:


> Yeaghhhhhhhhhh big Congratulations hope. So pleased for you. I'm at work so will update more later. Very happy for you. Big virtual hugs xxxxx


----------



## princess_1991

Yayyy!! I know I already posted on your journo but congrats again hun!!

If it is food poisoning it won't effect the LOs but try and stay hydrated if you are throwing up etc, as you said tho it may have just been nerves :thumbup:

:happydance:


----------



## Doodar

AW Wow Hope. Huge Congratulations :happydance::happydance: sooooo happy for you hunny!! I knew it would be a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Hope, you didn't tell us you'd started your journal again. I'd have come to stalk if i'd realised. 

CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: That's the best news, I am so happy for you. I'm hoping for twins, I need a twin buddy :haha:


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks girls - I think my tummy wobbles were just nerves. DH thinks he might have had a dodgy egg sandwich!


----------



## Kelly9

Hope I knew it! So excited.


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks Tiff, how did your scan go? Are you lined up for transfer?


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah transfer isn't till monday though, I was hoping for before then but what can you do. I just hate the waiting. I did my last injection today though so that was nice. Start progesterone inserts tomorrow. I'm going out tonight drinking with a bunch of the girls, I am so totally looking forward to this, DH is staying home with Skyler since he works bright and early tomorrow. It will be my only chance to let loose and be drunk hopefully for a very long time. I haven't been drunk since my 25th birthday nearly 3 years ago and I can count on one hand the number of drinks I've had since then to! Also going to take Skyler to the pool sunday one more time since I won't be able to for a few weeks after transfer, going to soak up as much time in the hot tub as possible lol.


----------



## ellemar

Hi All,

Just new to this thread....After unsuccessful IUI's, DH and I have made the decision to move onto IVF as to not waste any more money.... 

Went in for some bloodwork yesterday, and am getting things on their way. Hoping to have enough money saved up to do this by the end of the summer.... 

My clinic has a success rate of 69%, can anyone tell me if this is good? Also, my Dr. will do the second for free, and I'd only need to pay for the drugs again..... That is how confident they are. So I'm pretty ecstatic about that.... 

Anyways, is there anything you gals are doing to get ready for this? I really never thought I'd be going this route...I have a lot of research to do!!

Good luck to us all :)


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff Monday will be here before you know it especially since you have lots planned between now and then :thumbup:

Hello and welcome ellemar. Sorry to hear that your IUIs have been unsuccessful, hopefully IVF will bring you your baby. The Zita West guide to fertility is a useful read for preparing your body for treatment. Once you get that far I can highly recommend hypnotherapy to keep you relaxed and positive throughout. It can be gruelling at times, read back on this thread for more highs and lows than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Ellemar & welcome to this thread. Good luck with your cycle. The ladies on here are amazing. Such a fantastic support network xx

Hope I knew it was going to be good news. I'm really over the moon for you. We all deserve this so much. I hope your well rested and taking it easy. There is nothing nicer than seeing those two lines. Hope two are cooking. However so long as you have a little baby in your arms that's all that matters. When is your due date?? X

Kelly good luck for transfer on Monday. Hope this New good news gives you hope xx

Thank you for posting my happy week alerts. It's great. I got booked by colleague yesterday and dating scan booked for 21/05. Praying little bean keeps wiggling away xxxxx

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## rosababy

Kelly, good luck for Monday! :yipee:
Hope, I know I posted on your journal, but I'm just so happy for you!! :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

Am I the next to test?!?!? :shock: 

Welcome ellemar! I'm gearing up for a frozen transfer, embies will be back inside me monday.

SO happy to be done injections! Progesterone starts tomorrow though :( DH and I won't have sex again till I"m off it so if I'm preggers that won't be for 8.5 more weeks. Which works for right now cause the meds have killed my sex drive but now that I'm off the suprafact I may want some loving. Oh well, hopefully I'll be to nauseous from morning sickness to care.


----------



## Tinks85

Yey hope :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so please for you. I am sure your scan will be here before you know it :happydance:

Kelly, glad your scan went well and good luck for Monday. I have everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Smile, did you get some dates? It's great to hear things are moving your end. We told most people about our fresh cycle but only told close family and friends and bosses when we did fet.

Welcome Ellemar! Sorry about the failed iui :hugs: I believe 69% is very good Hun :thumbup: good luck for your treatment, I hope it all goes smoothly.

Nothing for me to report, looking into getting laser eye surgery but it's turning out to be a lot more expensive than I first thought:growlmad:

Happy sarturday everyone :kiss:


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi girls :wave:

Maddie I think my due date is January 4. Glad you have a scan date now :thumbup:

Tiff not long to wait now!


----------



## Maddie30

Awwww New year baby xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

wow congrats hope, so happy for u

afm iv been pencilled in for ec on the week of either 16th july or 30th july so we are startin either with nxt af or the one after
iv got to cal nxt week and find out which one fs wants

iv been told i dnt need to down reg
im goin to be on bcp for 3-5 weeks then stimming wth ceritide and gonal f

wooo xx


----------



## Maddie30

Brilliant news Smile. Won't be long until your pupo too x

Kelly I think you are next to test x


----------



## smiledreamer

hope so lol xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Yay for dates Smile - not long until you get started now :thumbup:


----------



## smiledreamer

thnks
does it sound like im on short protocol x


----------



## Kelly9

Great news smile! 

Transfer is Monday at 11. Have to be there for 1030. Dh has his CT scan at 830 the same day I hope we can make it to both. 

Hope if my fet works you'll be exactly 2 weeks ahead of me. My edd would be jan 18.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff hope everything works out tomorrow so you can make both appointments. Not long now until you'll be PUPO :thumbup:


----------



## ellemar

Hope - Thank you so much for the kind words, and I will definitely google that read.... See where I can find it. I have a lot to learn. My BFF did IVF in December, and she is being very helpful... I just don't want to chat her ear off about it.... Also, I have no idea what hypnotherapy is, but I'll have to look it up!! 
I see that you got a BFP!!! Congratulations, and sending you warm wishes for a very healthy 9 months :)

Hi Maddie - Thank you so much!! It has been a tough/rough little while for me and DH, and I"m so grateful for forums like this!! I don't know what I'd do if I had no one to speak with about this journey.... People that understand! I just started taking birth control this morning, and we just need to pick a month now.... DH and I are thinking June as July/August he is swamped with work, and travels a lot.... I just don't know if that is too soon? If not June, we have to wait until September..... I don't know if I want to wait that long! Best of luck to you as I see you are in the middle of a cycle right now?! 

Kelly - Thank you :) That sounds amazing!! I am debating freezing any embryos, but I think it's probably best if I can, and produce enough.... 

Tinks - Thanks so much! I really hope 69% is good...Met w/ the Dr yesterday and he said for my age (30), that he would put in 3-4.... I'm really hoping to produce enough good eggs ... He said he'd like to see 12-15.... Ohh I hope so. 

On another note, this took me by surprise.... We were also told that we could choose the sex if we wanted? Now, I'm originally from Canada, and I don't think this is an option there.... Has anyone done this? If so, what are your thoughts on it? Don't get me wrong, DH and I will seriously be happy with a healthy baby, regardless of sex. However, if we are fortunate enough to have 3-4 eggs for transfer.... Just don't know if we should aim for 2 and 2. I don't know..... What do you all think? Just so new to me!!

I need to go back on this thread to get to know everyone, and their situations better.... However, BEST of luck to us all, and congrats to those who are expecting!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sex selection in Canada is illegal. Before I lost my daughter I never would have considered it but who knows what I'd do now if given the chance. Obviously I live in Canada so I don't have to worry about choosing I do very much want a daughter (I have a son now) but I hope that the universe will comply with my wishes that's all I can really do. 

Pupo tomorrow oh my! Can't believe we're nearly there!


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I'm gearing up for bed, got all our stuff organized for tomorrow since we'll be busy with little time in-between apts. I look forward to introducing you lovely ladies to my babies tomorrow. I'm totally not going to sleep tonight!


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck for today. :happydance::flower:




Kelly9 said:


> Thanks! I'm gearing up for bed, got all our stuff organized for tomorrow since we'll be busy with little time in-between apts. I look forward to introducing you lovely ladies to my babies tomorrow. I'm totally not going to sleep tonight!


----------



## princess_1991

Lots of luck today tiff!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Best of luck for today Tiff honey, can't wait for you to be PUPO :hugs:

Elle, I don't think you can do gender selection here in the uk either, heck some parts of the country won't even tell you the sex when you have a scan! I assume they're going to do the chromosome test to make sure ET transfer a healthy embryo, I think that's how they determine the sex too. I'm not sure what I'd do if given the choice, maybe one of each to see what happens. If I were you I would read up on implantation rates because if they are doing the chromosome test then as long as the embryo implants it's very likely to carry to term, and do you really want to risk triplets or quads? Here we are only allowed 2 embryos, I think you have to be over 40 or have had a number of failed cycles before they'll even consider 3 and I don't think 4 would be an option. 

Hey girls,hope you're all ok. I'm shattered thanks to a rubbish nights sleep I swear I had to pee like 8 times! Not being very productive my first day back at work :lol: oh we told our mums the news yesterday and they both said Well Done! :lol:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh hope, bless you. Nearly home time hopefully. Hope your feeling well. Can't wait for your scan, so thrilled for you.....have I told you that already?? Haha xx

Kelly I hope today has or is going really well. Looking forward to update of when your pupo xx

Hi ladies,hope your all ok & having a reasonable Monday. I'm fine, still feel well, apart from tiredness and odd cramps. Roll on dating scan xxx


----------



## ellemar

Kelly, yeah I was pretty sure it was illegal in Canada, as most of the sites I have been googling, are Canadian sites.... To see whether or not I'd like to get the IVF done in Calgary, where I'm from. However, the wait list is a year long...I'm on it, but I don't know if I can wait that long! 
Also, very sorry to hear that you lost your daughter....My heart goes out to you. Best of luck today!!!

Hope - I've done a fair bit of reading lately, and it appears that the UK and Canada are quite conservative when it comes to IVF. Not saying it's a bad, or good thing :) I agree...Since this all new to me, I really need to do my research. My BFF had 3 implanted in December, and one stuck. It's just a game of odds/chances. You know? She was 38 at the time, and they wanted to implant 5 if she had them. That was at the clinic in Calgary, Canada. She is 8 years older than I am...Perhaps that plays a big/large part in it. I'm very surprised that you are only allowed 2 embryos in the UK though. Wow. I have a LOT of reading to do!!

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

So ladies I AM PUPO!!!!! Introducing, "luck and love" Complete details in my journal.

ellemar thats the clinic I go to! The wait list for IVF is only 2-3 months but if you're not a patient it's another 2-3 month to get consult. They're moving offices in Oct so they can accommodate more cycles and thus lower or get rid of the wait list. I love my clinic, they have the best rates in Canada :)
 



Attached Files:







luck&love.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news kelly, tons of luck and everything crossed for u. :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all-not much happening with me at the mo, am reading but trying not to come on here too often!

WOW Hope!!!!!!!!!! massive congratualtions, so pleased, happy and excited at your good news! I hope the scan comes round quick for you!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! xx

Kelly-huge congrats on pupo with two, excellent news after a long wait for you too! best of luck, snuggle embies snuggle!!!!!!!

Hi everyone else, sorry just a quickie really...x


----------



## ellemar

Kelly9 said:


> So ladies I AM PUPO!!!!! Introducing, "luck and love" Complete details in my journal.
> 
> ellemar thats the clinic I go to! The wait list for IVF is only 2-3 months but if you're not a patient it's another 2-3 month to get consult. They're moving offices in Oct so they can accommodate more cycles and thus lower or get rid of the wait list. I love my clinic, they have the best rates in Canada :)

No way! Small world.... :)

My family Dr in Calgary is referring me to the Clinic once my test results come back this week! The FSH, std panel, etc... When I called the clinic they told me that it could be a year before they call me :( However, is it really quicker? I have actually read that they are definitely one of the best in Canada, and that people from all over the country are travelling to Calgary to have their IVF done!!

FX for you - that's where my BFF had hers and she is due this July!! I'm praying for a very healthy 9 months for you :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I got in on the 3rd month for consult, I can't see them making you wait except if the move causes problems, not sure how long they'll shut down to do that. No harm in being referred. They do get couples from around the world there which is good and bad, cause it makes the wait longer. We went through them for our fresh and this frozen cycle and got pregnant but obviously we lost Hannah about half way through due to a condition she had. My experiences there have all been mostly good and today was no exception. When we move up north we'll still come back to calgary for future FET if we have more kids. Hopefully that won't be for a very long time though.


----------



## ~Hope~

St lovely to see you, hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Tiff thank goodness you're PUPO! I just always assumed you would be then a little bit ago suddenly stopped mid train of thought and was like omg what if they don't defrost??? I logged on here holding my breath and was so delighted to see pictures of luck and love :) put your feet up girl, we need to be bump buddies for a good nine months or so this time :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Hope big congrats!!!!! So is pleased for you!!!!!! Happy healthy 9 months!! Your baby might be born on my bday!! 6th of jan if there late!! 

Kelly congrats on pupo !! 

Hi ellemar! Welcome!! 

Hi maddie, st, aq, rosa, tinks, smile, Traskey, princess, doodar and all the gang x


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly yeahhhhhh your pupo, so excited for you xx

Hi st, nice to hear from you xx

Oh Ellemar I can't stress how valuable it is to read lots of info before treatment. Not to stress you out but to keep you well informed xx

Hi Kazzab how are you? How are things?

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hi Kazza and all the rest!

Hope I agree bump buds till we're full term this time. Any thoughts on if you're having one or two? Maybe this thread will get a nice twin explosion! 

My throat is sore and I'm a wuss at dealing with that kind of pain so it sucks. If it appeared in 3 days time I might be excited lol but nope. Going to try hard not to symptom spot since the progesterone mimics preggo hormones.


----------



## rosababy

yay for pupo, kelly!! :happydance: when is testing date?


----------



## Kelly9

Well OTD isn't till may 15th but I'm going to try to hold off till may 7th or 8th which would put me at 10 or 11dpo.


----------



## ellemar

Kelly - I bet the move is what they are worried about at the clinic? They didn't tell me they were moving, only that I needed a referral from my Family Dr, and that it could take up to a year before I am called in for consult. They actually said they would not use my Dr in Mexico, and they only accept referrals from Canadian Dr's? I'm okay with this as DH and I are both Canadians, and still paying Cdn taxes!! Not to mention, we will be paying 100% out of pocket for our IVF. We have zero coverage for meds/procedure... My BFF at least got about $6000 back through her hubbies work! I'm very glad you are enjoying your experience with the clinic so far.... Again, sorry about your daughter...I can't imagine. 

Kazza and Maddie -Thanks for the welcome :) Couldn't agree more Maddie, I need to do my research. It's just so funny as I don't want to stress myself out, however, I know I need to read up. You know? I have to find a good balance.... Much appreciated advice :)

Best of luck ladies!!!

I'm on day 2 of birth control. DH and I are going to decide this week if we are doing IVF in June or September..... What to do, what to do!!!


----------



## Kelly9

That could be it. We paid out of pocket to but 80% of our meds were covered which helped so our cost for fresh cycle was about 8500. The FET was about 1300. Yeah they are moving to a bigger space I think it was october which could be messing things up but the good news is once you're in the clinic you don't ever have to wait for a consult again, so if you have one child through ivf then decide 3 years later to have another you call and get the first available apt for consult and are automatically reactivated on the wait list (if there still is a wait list).


----------



## princess_1991

Tiff congrats on being pupo hun, hope those twins are snuggling in as we speak :hugs:

:hi: ellemar! Welcome, this bunch of ladies are so lovely, I'd probably have gone insane during my ivf if it wasn't for them :hugs:

St good to see you Hun, how are you? :hugs:

:hi: everyone else, hope everyone is keeping well!
:hug:


----------



## Doodar

Yay :happydance: congrats Tiff on your little pupo twins. Can't wait for you to test :happydance:

Welcome to the thread Elle, the girls on here will have a barrel load of information and support for you. It's amazing how much support you get to help through those days when you feel like your going insane :wacko:

Hi ST it's good to hear from you :hugs:

Hi to the rest of you gorgeous gals, hope your all doing good :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

My throat hurts more today, can't talk or open mouth or else its hell! Hoping that no other symptoms starts, so far no cough or congestion. I so don't need this for my tww!


----------



## Maddie30

Doodar I can't believe your 33 weeks. Lovely to see you. Hope your well. When do you go on maternity leave? X

Kelly hope you feel better soon. Now your embies are in there taking everything from you as they get settled in. X

Hope how are you feeling?? Hope your ok xx

Princess and Rosa its been a while. Hope your both well xx

Hi to all the gang xx


----------



## Kelly9

I would expect that if they implanted it would start as early as tomorrow at 5dpo or be as late as 8dpo so I still have some waiting.


----------



## smiledreamer

wll ladies its official
as long as afs arrive on time ec is the week of the 30th july ahhhh xx


----------



## Maddie30

Brilliant news Smile. It will be here before you know it xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Fantastic news smile :thumbup:

Hi girls, I'm not really with it today, went over to see my parents in their new house yesterday after work and we went to the harvester for tea, we arrived at 7 and it was so busy we didn't end up eating until 9! That's past this pregnant lady's bedtime :lol: luckily I have a day off today so I don't need to function. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## smiledreamer

does it feel weird sayin ur a pregnant lady
sooo happy for u hun

do ur parents no xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Yes it does :lol: both sets of parents know :)


----------



## smiledreamer

awww lovely!

did any of u ladies wih pcos do short protocol.. im panacking cc


----------



## Traskey

Just popping in to say hi as had a few days away from here. 

Kelly, congrats on being PUPO with 2. I need some twin buddies so loads of :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- HUGE congrats!! that is fab news. Happy and healthy 9mths! x

Tiff- Good luck for monday! hoping your the next bfp x

Smile- Good news you have a start date hun. Countdown now! x

Princess- Hope all is well with you hun x

Hi to Trask, Tinks,Doodar, Maddie and all the gang x

AFM- I had a wonderful time in Spain and was back in work today.
Got my brain scan on sat and hoping that is all clear. Going to be calling doc on fri to arrange a time to put a letter together for PCT requesting additional funding. Really hope we can fit in a cycle of ICSI before xmas! maybe next time we will get more than 1 embie with having the ICSI instead of IVF. Pray so anyway. Cant take much more longing to be preg. Spent my hol with my 18wk preg friend an made me realise how much i HAVE to experience that xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Trasky I will do whatever I can to give you a twin bump buddy. 

AQ glad you had a good time. I didn't realize you did only IVF and not ICSI to begin with that should certainly help your chances next time!


----------



## princess_1991

Glad you had a lovely holiday aq :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

AQ I didn't realise that you had IVF either. I think you'll have more success with icsi, I'm surprised they didn't recommend that on your last go. Glad you had a lovely holiday.

Tiff how you feeling?


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Aq, glad u had a great time, keeping everything crossed for your panel.

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:

Afm, we are going on holiday this weekend so i will look forward to reading all your news when we get back. :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Have a fabulous holiday Isabella. 

AQ glad to hear you had a good holiday too. 

I wish we were going somewhere!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## princess_1991

Have fun on your hols Isabella! :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, hope your all well

Isabella have a great holiday xx

Aq lovely to hear from you. Glad you had a lovely holiday in Spain. I really hope you get additional funding and that they can do icsi. My husbands sperm isnt bad but it isn't great either. We had icsi both times too. I hope you get to cycle before end of year too. X

Hope and Kelly hope your both feeling ok and resting xx

Afm I'm ok. Counting down days to dating uss. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

feeling like I am still sick. Just mild congestion and a sporadic cough now. I was so positive yesterday and now today I'm worried it hasn't worked. I know this is parr for the course but I want to be positive again. I don't have any cramping or twinges right now but had some this morning. I need this to work so bad. Why can't it be test day yet?!?


----------



## ~Hope~

Happy 10 weeks Maddie! Have you decided when youre going to share your news?

Tiff hang in there honey, you have to go through the anxious phase I think but try and get through it quickly, stay positive and keep talking to Luck and Love :dust:

Off to the wedding today, I hope it's going to be a good day and that I don't get too tired and queasy. It's going to be wierd because I have the same first name as the bride to be so by the end of the day we'll share first and last! I feel like she's stealing my name :lol:


----------



## princess_1991

Happy 10 weeks maddie! Wow that's flying by!!

Hope happy 5 weeks hun, not long until first scan :happydance:

Tiff how are you getting on with your 2ww Hun? When's otd?

Hope everyone's ok, big :hug:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Hope your ok. X

Hope happy 5 weeks, nearly time for scan. Your message about the name thing made me smile. Hope your having a lovely day. I love weddings. I have none this year. Tut tut. I'm not sure when will announce, maybe after dating scan. A few friends and immediate fam know and are very excited. How about you? X

Thanks princess, my dating scan day after your next scan. Are you def finding out?? I think were going to wait....let's see if that happens on the day,LOL. Hope your well xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Were hoping to find out providing the little munchkin hasn't got other ideas!
I said I wanted to stay team yellow but after trying to shop gender neutral I decided it would be a lot easier to find out, plus now curiosity has got the better of me and I'm dying to know!!

You've only got 2 weeks till your dating scan then :happydance:


----------



## ellemar

Ohh Kelly - It is so easy to stress yourself out, try and remain positive...I know, easier said than done !!! FX for you!!!! It will work :))))

Maddie - wow, so encouraging to read BFP stories!! Congrats :)

Hope - Weddings are fun!! Hope you have a little bit of energy :) Enjoy!

Awww....Princess, it must be so hard "to know, or not to know" hahaha. Either way congratulations :)

Can I ask, and I know I can go and read back but there are SO many threads!! LOL!! How many embies you ladies implanted? I am seriously on the fence!! I don't know what to do....!! We just want a baby so bad, but I want to be responsible...

Also, love, love hearing about everyones BFPs and I know there are many more coming!!!


----------



## Maddie30

Awww, I can imagine. Have you brought lots already? Are you feeling any movements yet? So exciting. 14 days and counting xx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Ellemar, we posted at the same time. Thank you. The first time I had one put back in & this time I had two and a 2dt. Didn't think it would work to be honest but im happy to be 101/2 weeks. Roll on more bfp xx


----------



## ellemar

Maddie30 said:


> Hi Ellemar, we posted at the same time. Thank you. The first time I had one put back in & this time I had two and a 2dt. Didn't think it would work to be honest but im happy to be 101/2 weeks. Roll on more bfp xx

Ahhh...So are you having twins? Am I reading this right?? WOW, congrats again!!!

My Dr said that he would like to implant 3-4, and 4 he said only dependant on some of my results. Most likely 3 if all goes well.... Does that sound crazy? My BFF had 3 transfered in December, and only 1 stuck. So I'm so scared that if I do less I may not have a baby at all.... We can't afford to do them back to back. We spent so much money on testing, and our IUI's ..... Now this IVF is setting us back more than double!! 

I'd be happy with one or two, but anymore.... I would be in panic mode!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Maddie so far we've brought nothing :wacko: dh wants to wait until we get back off holiday

Thankyou elle, we had 2 put back and only 1 stuck, we would have been happy with twins or a singleton but even if it was legal to put 3 back over here we still would have opted for 2 :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

We had two at day 3 put back. Clinc won't allow anymore. 

I'm hanging in but my lack of any good symptoms has me doubtin that it's worked. I just want Monday to be here. I keep going back and forth with testing earlier. I looked At the pics of my 10dpo test last time and it was faint though I got a line at 9dpo and a funy looking evap at 8dpo that turned into a bfp. Urg. I know I should wait till Monday but maybe I'll cave and do one Saturday. I work tomorrow to so should be busy but Sunday will be a challenge.


----------



## princess_1991

Oh forgot to say Elle mine were blasts :thumbup:

Tiff I posted just before you :haha: well done for getting this far! When ever you decide to test I just wanna wish you the very best of luck :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Awww well done for holding out Kelly!!! 

Ellemar our clinic will transfer two on day three or if we get a good blast they only put one back! 

AFM down revving starts on Monday just want to get this show on the rd!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Ooo kazza I didn't realise you were starting again so soon! 
Good luck for dr! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not really holding out I'm only 7dpo today so I know it's going to be neg, I will have held out if I can make it till monday like I originally planned. Stop me from POAS before monday ladies!!!!

I have ZERO symptoms which has me worried, I know this is a FET but I would have expected cramping, I had that with both my natural and ICSI pregnancy. AHHHHHH. Thank god I work tomorrow!!!! Just got to make it out the door without poas then I'm good till sunday lol.


----------



## Maddie30

Morning ladies,

Kazza good luck with DR. Have everything crossed this is your time xx

Kelly its hard you need to do whats right for you. I held out this time because I was convinced it hadn't work and I couldent face the dissapointment. Every pregnancy is different. Good luck for whenever you do poas. Hope its amazing news.......bfp xx

Princess that's good. Not sure when ill buy things. Not long till our next scans if I don't have one before xx


----------



## Maddie30

Ps princess when do you go on holiday?? How lovely. How many weeks will you be then? X


----------



## Traskey

I'm with Hope and wishing I was going on holiday too!

Ellemar, we had one blast put back the first cycle and two the second (and expecting twins). You can't have more than 2 here in the UK and you have to fight for that. Good luck with your decision.

AQ, good luck with your scan and glad you had a fab time in Spain. 

Princess, Hope, Maddie, come on scan time, enquiring minds need to know. 

Kelly, good luck with your test. 

Kazza, all the best for your next cycle.

Hugs for everyone Tinks, ST, Doodar and all the gang.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff step away from the pee sticks, it's too early honey. I didnt have any symptoms that early on, my cramping/ sore ovaries didn't start until 11dpo. 

Hey girls, will stop back and chat later as I'm still half asleep, it was a very long day yesterday and we didn't get home until midnight!


----------



## Doodar

Hey Girlies!

Tiff I'm a poasaholic so I'm not the best to give any encouragement not to poas I'm more likely to say POAS!! only kidding :haha: do what you feel comfortable with but I have a sneaky feeling you'll be poas sooner rather than later :haha: think I got my bfp at 9dpo may have been sooner, can't remember now. Just saying though :haha: not pushing you to poas at all.

Hope how was the wedding? hope you had a lovely day.

Maddie how you doing? wow 10 weeks already, it goes so quick. Is it scan time soon?

Ellemar Wow!!! they allow you 4, my word. I think its down to own personal preference on how many you have put back. I think whatever number you go for it will always play on your mind whether you should have gone for a different number, whether it be more or less. On our first fresh attempt we had two blast put back and that ended in mc, then on the second attempt fet we had 2 blasts put back and that ended in mc by this stage I convinced myself that it was because we were putting two back and my body just couldn't cope with it. The third attempt fet we had one put back because the other failed to thaw but that resulted in a bfn (this one was the lowest grade of the frozen embies that we had frozen). Our fourth fresh attempt we actually opted for 1 blast to be put back and luckily for us it worked and now having gone through this pregnancy with the amnio and GD etc (not that I would have changed any of it) I honestly dont think my body could have coped with growing twins, not that I wouldn't of liked twins because I would have loved them. When I think back to the start of my treatment and how desperate I was to have a baby, I was willing to have all the embies put back just through sheer desperation and I think because of the heartache of the mc aswell.
You have to weigh up the pros and cons for your own individual circumstances and try to think realistically and not be blinkered by the whole treatment process or percentage of failures. Will you be having any frozen? My consultant gave a good piece of advice he said if you have 2 put back and they take then 1 would have taken also, but then there is the chance that you could have 2 put back and only 1 take and had you opted just to have that 1 put back then it would have failed but having the second one put back at a later date would have taken, so it just means waiting a little longer for that bfp (I hope all that makes sense). I guess it depends how many babies you want, but 4 wow you would deserve a medal. Good luck with your decision hun its a tough one :hugs:

Happy weekend girls :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza yay! 

Made it out the door without poas. Really want to make it till monday 10dpo. I got
My bfp at 9 dpo last time to but it was super faint. I have 3 frers. 

Dh and I got in a huge fight last night cause skyler was up screaming all night and cause I worked the next morning I expected Chris do deal with it. Well he didn't and now I'm going on a total of 2 hours sleep and on top of being all neg about FET I did not need that.


----------



## princess_1991

tiff well done for getting out the house without poas :happydance:
sorry your stressed with the arguement and lack of sleep but surely embies will have started to snuggle in by now so im sure it wouldnt have made a difference :hugs:

maddie we're off to majorca on june 13th :thumbup: ill be turning 24 weeks while we're away :happydance:


----------



## ellemar

Princess - Thank you for sharing your situation/story with me!! I googled a bit yesterday, and kinda have an understanding of blast transfer now....It is a procedure that is less risky for multiples, correct? Super congrats on having a BFP and a VERY happy, healthy 9 months for you :hugs:

Kazza - Thanks for the response. Just interesting to see how different clinics, countries, etc... do things! Isn't it? I'm still in utter shock by it all....Best of luck your next cycle!!! Keep us posted!!

Kelly - Awww....I feel for you. The TWW is the longest of our lives!!! I've been pregnant twice, and can certainly say that neither time I had ANY symptoms. NONE. So really, try not to stress yourself (easy for me to say). It will work!!! 

Traskey - Wow, amazing!! Congrats on your two bundle of joys growing in that belly of yours!!! I have certainly picked up on the conservative approach taken by some countries!! I can see why... I've said it earlier, but I'm in Mexico, and they said 3 for sure they'd like to implant, and that they would do 4 dependent on my tests, etc.... Ultimately, it will be my choice. I mean if I produce enough follies... Again, super congrats on your great news!! Thanks for sharing:hugs:

Doodar - Yes, they allow 4 only if they feel it's best for my chances.... However, they said 3 is their target... It's so funny as my BFF just had IVF in Canada this past December, and they transfered 3 for her.... So this is such a shock to me that it's surprising everyone!! LOL!! I have a TON to learn. I've read so much lately, that I am actually learning a bit. I completely understood what you were saying! Thank you so much. For me, one of my biggest challenges is also the cost of the IVF. We have ZERO coverage, and are paying 100% out of pocket. I told DH that if we have twins, we are done. No more. We would be so happy to be honest. Heck, we'd be happy with one don't get me wrong, but would be done with two. With regards to freezing? It will depend on how many good follies I produce. If I have some to freeze, than yes, we will do it! Our biggest challenge is that we just spent $6500 or more on IUI's..... Now we have to come up with more money for our first IVF. I pray that it works as we probably won't be able to try again for a year... DH and I insist on paying cash for our treatments. This way if we do get a BFP we aren't in debt!!! LOL!! I think I've decided that I definitely will not transfer 4, unless my Dr really thinks I need to.... The Dr's in Canada wanted to transfer up to 5 for my BFF, but she only had 3 good ones, and 1 stuck. She's due this July. Ohhhh the choices. Also, can you believe they allow us to have gender selection? I really don't think I want to do that, but should I take advantage? One, and one at least? Or is that playing with fate? I don't know..... Thanks so much for your response!! I am soooo happy that your 4th attempt was a success!! SUPER huge congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I know not everyone gets symptoms but I always have and thats why it's doing my head in, I feel deep down that it's going to be neg on test day and it scares me. I was hoping the negativity was just a phase but it's been 4 days and it hasn't gone anywhere. Somewhere inside me I'm hoping that I'm wrong and the lack of symptoms are just clouding my judgement. I'll cry if I get a bfp.

I was driving somewhere yesterday and just happened to look at the car's license plate in front of me and the first 3 characters were "bfp", for those who don't know our license plates they are usually 3 letters then a space followed by 3 numbers. It gave me some hope but its wavering.


----------



## ellemar

Awww....... I sure hope that is a positive sign!!!! 

I know. When I did my last IUI I just had a feeling that I wasn't....However, my first IUI was the opposite. A ton of symptoms, and nada. I guess we never know, until we know.... How many days post transfer are you now? When can you take a test? 

Until then, we will all keep our fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Kelly, that's a cool sign!! :thumbup: I'll bet it means something!


----------



## Kelly9

I am 8dpo today so getting there, I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Maddie30

Morning ladies, happy Sunday. 

I'm just going to get ready for church. Weather not bad here at the moment. I really shouldn't speak to soon xx

Hi Rosa, how are things? Haven't seen you in a while. Can't believe your 22/40 wow x

Kelly hang in there. Every pregnancy is different. I have every faith in this being your time xx

Ellemar you have so much decisions to make. I'm sure you will make the right one for you at the time. It's always good to have a plan but you never know how your going to respond to the drugs etc. Please bare that in mind. Wishing you all the best for your future cycle. X

Hi to hope,doodar,st,Traskey,Kazza,Aq,tinks,princess,babies and the rest of the gang xx


----------



## ellemar

Hey Maddie - Thanks so much.... Yeah, we have a "plan"...LOL! Get pregnant!! I really wonder how I am going to respond to the drugs. They are similar to the ones I was on when I was doing IUI. My BFF had to use nasal spray for period suppression, however, I am on BC now so they said it isn't necessary for me... I hope I respond well and get a few good eggs for retrieval. I think we will make our final decision(s) when we are actually going through the cycle. See what the Dr says, and then DH and I make some really important decisions. I just hope they stick! How are you feeling now? Are you 10 weeks? I think I read that !!!!

Kelly - 8 days!!! You can test soon and then you'll really know!! It IS a good sign:hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Ellemar I'm with you on that plan. Bfp!!!!! All the way. I hope you respond very well to the drugs. Im 11 weeks on Tuesday. My chart is wrong that's according to scan dates. Dating scan 18/05. I never like to rush things or the weeks,months, year, However can't wait till this bean of ours is here xx


----------



## ellemar

Ohhh well either way you will have a baby in 2012!!!! I was really hoping to be in the same shoes, but alas, nature had different plans for us!! You must be so excited for your scan!!! 
What types of drugs were you on? How did you react? Eeek.... How was the retrieval? That's the part I'm sorta intimidated by!!! LOL!!


----------



## Maddie30

Ellemar I was fine with the drugs. I downregged on buserelin and stimmed with menopur. The retrieval went well. It took them a while to cannulate me but other than that I was fine. It's weird because things that your possibly afraid of you will just get on with it. If it means having a little miracle at the end of a difficult process, you'll do it 100 times over. X


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping in to say hi to u all but i am still pretty much taking a break from the boards as we are at a standstill treatment wise at the moment so not much to report and i do find it hard with so much pregnancy talk etc even tho i am so happy for you all.

Tiff- Good luck for testing! stay away from the sticks x

Maddie- Wow cant believe your 10wks! i would be the same now if our cycle had worked x

Hi to Trask, Tinks, ST, Princess,Doodar, and all the gang x

AFM- Went for MRI scan for my brain yesterday so just waiting on results which take 2wks apparantly. No news is good news. Been suffering a lot with my neuralgia so going to take it easy tomorrow as worked all day today and im worn out. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Tested this morning and neg. I know it's still early but I wasn't surprised. Maybe deeP down we all know. Still very much thinking luck and love are gone.


----------



## Maddie30

Morning ladies,

AQ good luck for results. I completely understand you taking a break from the boards. I know your happy for us & I think of you often. This is quite random but a lady called Nell from the other boards had a lot of failed cycles & is now pregnant. It's amazing, she has been through so much. Don't give up, keep your head up,look after yourself and I know by his grace you will be a mummy xx

Kelly, hang in there. I think too early. Goodluck if your testing again today xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Bfn on an ic and frer at 10dpo. I've decided not to test again till 12dpo. Still thinking it's over.


----------



## kazzab25

Awwww kelly so sorry! Your not out yet tho Hun chin up!


----------



## ellemar

Awww..Kelly, I hope that it's just too early.....I really, really do!!

Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly I'm hoping to early too. Goodluck for Wednesday. Maybe late little implanters xx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Quiet here today. Hope your all okay. 

Hope how you feeling not long until scan now. X

Kazza have you started Dr yet??

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't test today, very happy with my decision. I've been able to relax a little. 

For those of you who had cycles that didn't work how long after you stopped your progesterone did the witch make an appearance?


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly that's good. Goodluck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a positive result xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza good luck for DR :dust:

Tiff well done you for not peeing on a stick :thumbup:

Hi Maddie, I'm doing ok, just want that scan to come around quick! Shame we can't cheat in that 2ww :lol:


----------



## Maddie30

Morning ladies, how are you?

Hope not long too scan. I'm not sure about you, but that has gone so quick xx

Kelly any news?? Hope all well x

Afm I'm fine. Scan yesterday showed bean @ 11+2 it was moving so much. Totally in love again. Official scan next Fri......please continue to grow xxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh wow Maddie that is wonderful news :cloud9:

I wish it were Tuesday now! I really just want to know that everything is ok and then I'm going to need to book a reassurance scan a week or so later, no way am I waiting for the 12 week NHS one. I had a bit of a rough day yesterday, upset stomach came from no where and I couldnt work out whether the strange cramps were my tummy or my uterus. Had a rubbish night's sleep, might need a nap today!

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## Doodar

Aw thats brilliant news Maddie :thumbup: Zippy is a little wriggle pot too when it comes to scans :haha:

Hope :hugs: hope your feeling better soon.

Tiff how you doing?


----------



## ~Hope~

St not sure if you're around and reading but I've been thinking about you today. One of my cycle buddies at my clinic had two failed cycles, both with 2xblast transfers. So this time around they decided to go for 2x3 day embryos instead - and she got her BFP! Just made me wonder if for some people 3 day embryos might be more successful? Anyways just wanted to tell you the story of someone with similar experience with a third time lucky.


----------



## Kelly9

It's not good news I'm afraid.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Tiff. It's still early and I refuse to give up just yet!


----------



## Kelly9

but it's not early, a bfn at 12 and 13dpo is pretty conclusive to me.


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- Glad scan went well x

Hope- GL for yours x

Tiff- I am sorry this wasnt your time. Big hugs x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly I'm not giving up either. Late implanter/s maybe. Hope I'm right xx

Hi Aq hope your ok xx

Hope are you feeling any better?? I hope so xx


----------



## Traskey

Tiff :hug:


----------



## ~Hope~

Feeling better today even if my sleep was completely disrupted from 5 am this morning, I was woken up alternatively by my husband snoring and my cats yelling, scratching boxes, climbing on my pillow Grrr :lol:

A guy from the removals firm came around earlier to quote and I did a quick 10 minute dash around to tidy up, ended up out of breath and nauseus! Obviously being at home every day is not doing my lung capacity any good, I need to start taking a walk!

Hi AQ lovely to see you :wave:

Tiff, I'm with Maddie but you know your own body and if you think it's over then :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a lovely Friday, only a few more hours until the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Tiff Im so sorry (I'd pop in a hug but smilies won't work)


----------



## ellemar

Awww Kelly I'm so sorry....:hugs:

Hope - I am so glad you are feeling better :thumbup:

Maddie - Fantastic news about the scan!! 

Nothing really new to report from me...Just taking my birth control, and trying to get as healthy as can be for July. DH and I have decided that July is our month.... I am only hoping for the best. Now I have a ton of time to read up on everything I need to know IVF. LOL.

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Beta done should have definite results tomorrow.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Kelly hope its good news x

Ellemar it won't be long before you start x

Hope is your scan Mon/tues?? Our official one is Friday & it can't come quick enough xxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ it's not going to be good news! I'm not pregnant! I love my bnb gals but if one more person say "maybe you still have a chance" I'm going to scream! Maddie this isn't aimed at you, you're just like the 20th person whose said it lol. I am so certain I'm not pregnant that if I'm wrong I'm going to mail out gifts to all my bnb buddies. Thats how certain I am. 

Tinks, so when do you start down regging then? Looks like we're going to be cycling together. Ellemar you to, when is you DR start date? We'll be fairly close if my clinic actually calls me back and gives me the go ahead for this cycle.


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly I totally understand. You no your body than any of us. I'm sorry if I've been a bit too positive when you've been doubtful. I can understand the frustration. For the record I hope you have to post gifts to us but if not good luck for when you cycle again. I know we will all be moms even if it does take a while to get there. Take care x

Hi to everybody else. Anything planned for today? The weekend? X


----------



## Tinks85

Kelly9 said:


> For those of you who had cycles that didn't work how long after you stopped your progesterone did the witch make an appearance?
> 
> Tinks, so when do you start down regging then? Looks like we're going to be cycling together. Ellemar you to, when is you DR start date? We'll be fairly close if my clinic actually calls me back and gives me the go ahead for this cycle.

Kelly - I am so sorry hunni :hugs::hugs: with my fresh cycle AF came whilst I was still on progesterone and before OTD. With FET I stopped them on the Monday and AF came Thursday. 

I dont think I will be DR but not 100%, I did SP last time so I am asuming I will did that agian. I am not getting a follow up appointment so cant speak to anyone about it. I have to wait for July and then when AF comes I can call and book needle teach. Well it wont be as much needle teach as picking up drugs, I think I can handle a needle like a pro now :winkwink: So at a guess I will start stimming around mid Aug ish. How about you???? Would be good to cycle together again but with a better outcome for us both :hugs::hugs:

Hi gang, hope everyone is well. Just read back and caught up. Not been coming on as much but was wondering how everyone was doing.

Maddie - so glad your scan went well.

Hope - not long until your scan.

Hi to everyone and have a good weekend :kiss:

AFM - Nothing to report. Waiting for July but then I am in no rush, the thought of a 3rd attempt scares the S**t out of me. I really dont think we will be doing this again and again (even if money allowed) I am not strong enough.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi Tinks so good to see you, I really hope this is third times a charm for you :dust:

Tiff :hugs: 

Maddie my scan is on Tuesday and I'm veering between excited and scared stiff!

No plans for us this weekend, I had been promised a warm sunny sit in the garden day but looks like the weather man got it wrong again! Going to go over to my mums tomorrow if I can muster the energy, I thought I might try and be productive today to see if it made me feel more energised but ended up going from bed to the sofa :lol:

Oh yeah, go check out Traskey's journal as she has some news :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi tinks, good luck for next cycle. Hope your well. X

Hope I can understand how you feeling, looking forward to your news on Tuesday xx

Oooughhh I'm in intrigued with Traskey journal now, think may pop over too xx


----------



## Kelly9

Anyone whose done FET seems to say it takes three days for af to show. Works for me. I hope I don't bleed before. 

Tinks if all works the way I want it then I'd be stimming middle to end of June. If they make me wait it will be July for stims but were running out of time. Our house is getting ready to be listed and if we sell we could be gone as early as August. Waiting for clinic to call me back still about my next possible start date.


----------



## kazzab25

Kelly, im so sorry hun, im thinking of you, i know how painful it is!!! AF came for me the day after stopping progesterone on my fresh cycle. 

Maddie, glad to hear your scan went well. 

AFM - im down regging, start stims on 21st May. Sorry for lack of personals, my mums just had a mental breakdown, and ive had to admit her to hospital, its heart breaking, what with being temporarily menopausal!!! not a good combo. x


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Kazza so sorry to hear about your mum, I hope they are able to help her.


----------



## Maddie30

Kazza I'm really sorry to hear about your mum. Hope your keeping well with Dr. Take care xx

Kelly hope your ok xx


----------



## Kelly9

Beta was neg just like I said. <1. No call yet from clinic. I'm really getting mad, for the amount of money we've paid them the least they can do is fill me in and call me. Is it so much to ask that I want to know if i can start with this cycle? Surely that shouldn't be to hard to sort out. It's not like they'd be changing my protocol or anything. 

Kazza that sounds rough, hope she feels better.


----------



## Traskey

Kazza, sorry to hear about your mum. Hope the drugs aren't treating you too horribly. 

Kelly and Tinks, I hope you get answers about when you can cycle next soon. 

Maddie, not long now until your scan :D

Hope, hope you aren't feeling too :sick: or tired. 

:hugs: for everyone else, AQ, Doodar, St, Elle, Princess

AFM, we had our gender scan yesterday and are expecting two girls. We are absolutely delighted. I'm still on rest due to spotting and bleeding and my pelvic girdle pain (SPD) is horrible but I wouldn't change where I am for the world :cloud9:


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly I'm so sorry. I really hope the clinic get in touch soon so you can start as soon as your ready xx

Hope everything ok Kazzab xx

Traskey I wrote on your wall but big congratulations again. Two girls will be fab. Very pleased for you. Relax now and try not doing too much. It must be a worry all this spotting but it sounds like there looking after you xx

Hi to hope,st,Rosa,babies,Aq,tinks,smile & the rest of gang. X

Afm I heard little bean on my Doppler yesterday & today. Amazing sound. Hope he/she keeps on growing xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie :dance: for hearing a heart beat. 

Tiff :hugs: I hope the clinic call you tomorrow so you can get answers. 

Traskey, my friend had the same pelvic pain as you when she had her twins, I hope the rest makes the pain easier. 

:wave: to all my lovely ladies. 

Afm still feeling tired and sick but only 2 more sleeps until our scan!


----------



## Maddie30

Wooop wooop hope. I'm so excited to hear scan results. Im such a pain. I'm sorry I just get so excited for all my bnb gals xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Hope your mums ok x

Trask-Yay to 2 girls! u r gonna have your work cut out! lol x

Tinks- I am scared to be having IVF for a 3rd time too but lets hope 3rd time lucky x

Maddie- Yay to HB on doppler x

Hope- Good luck for scan x

Tiff- Sorry the cycle didnt work out. It will happen eventually x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Got appt to see our GP on Fri to get the letter written for pct and then just a waiting game. Its my birthday on sat so got some nice plans for that an last nite me an dh had a date night an went cinema an then clubbing! felt young again. Just what we needed xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Oouggh Aq date night sounds fun. Hope you had a good time. Really hope pct can fund next cycle. I pray that this time it will be your time. Have a fab birthday too xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Clubbing? The thought makes me tired :lol: hope the pct are kind to you. 

Maddie don't apologise I need all the PMA I can get!

Sorry no more personals, I'm exhausted and green :sick:


----------



## Tinks85

Hope, one more day eeeekkk. Are we thinking 1 or 2?

Kelly, any news from the clinic?

Maddie, yey for the hb, you must be on :cloud9:

AQ, good luck with the dr, I really hope the pct agrees :hugs: have a lovely birthday :hugs:

Traskey, 2 girls :happydance::happydance::happydance: GL for when they hit their teenage years :haha: will nip over to your journal, I didn't realise you have had some bleeding. Hope you are ok :hugs:

Kazza, so sorry to hear about your mum :hugs: hope she isn't in long and starts to improve soon. Can't be easy, during treatment especially :hugs:


----------



## ellemar

Hey Kelly - sorry again girl!! I really hope the clinic calls you back to get the show on the road! You asked about my DR start date, what's DR? I'm sorry...I know I should probably know this, and it's probably UBER obvious.... 

Kazza - sorry about your mom :( I'm not sure whereabouts you are, but it was Mothers Day this weekend for us....:hugs:

Traskey - Thanks :) Also, yay for your scan and twin girlies!!! I hope your pain goes away soon.....

Maddie - Congrats on your scan and hearing the heartbeat!! I can only imagine....:cloud9:

Hope - Yay for a scan tomorrow !!!

AQ - good luck, let us know how your appt goes!!

Hope I'm not missing anyone else!!

I am so excited to say that hubby and I have saved enough money for this round of IVF!! I am pumped, and thrilled that it is actually coming together at this point... Things will be tight, but we will make it work!!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Hope good luck for tomorrow. Hope you feel a bit better soon. The tiredness wipes you out. That's all I've had, no sickness,sore boobs, nothing. Take care xx

Tinks hope your ok, thanks for messsge xx

Kazzab hope your mum ok xx

Ellemar really pleased you have managed to save funds for cycle. At least that's a weight of your shoulders. Dr is downregulate. This is usually done at the beginning of some treatment cycles xx

Afm I'm counting days till scan xx


----------



## ~Hope~

So we're just back from the scan...

And it's twins!!

Omg I had a sneaky suspicion due to my ridiculous tiredness, but I'm still in shock and so is poor DH!

:wohoo:


----------



## Maddie30

Yeaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hope that is amazing. So pleased for you. I had an inkling too due to you being so wiped out. Wow!!! Have they discharged you now? Wooop time to get booked in by midwife xxxx


----------



## Doodar

Hope- so bloody chuffed for you! Enjoy every minute of it hunny you deserve it :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Maddie wow 12 weeks already! Happy 12 weeks Hun :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

I can't stop smiling! Yes they've discharged me, I've managed to get a GP appointment for today to get the extra folic acid and iron tablets. I need to register with the midwife but we just exchanged on our house yesterday and complete May 31 so it seems sensible to register with the new midwife, but I'll be 9 weeks by then which feels a bit late! I need to try and get the telephone number so I can register before I move. So much to do! :wohoo:

Maddie I was a little concerned that multiple scans was bad so I'm glad you had weekly ones and you're fine. If I could afford weekly ones I would! Happy 12 weeks! Wow at went fast! Have you gone public yet?

I'm so looking forward to telling my brother tonight, we kept him in the dark last time as we wanted to wait until 12 weeks but this time I decided to just wait and check there were two in there before revealing!


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks Doodar, so very blessed to be at this stage. I can't wait till I'm at your gestation though. Wow 35/40....amazing how quick our miracles grow xx

Hope so happy for you. I think 9/40 will be fine to see a midwife. You will be under consultant care too due to your little miracle beans. I book women about 9/10 weeks and its fine as dating scans aren't till 12/13 weeks. I was very lucky to have weekly scans due to job. I asked the team if it was ok and they said it was fine. Also they weren't detailed scans every week it was a quick prod with probe to see my little bean hb. So amazing. Hope im not sure if they told you too but don't forget your vitamin d 10mcgs. Congrats on selling house and how exciting telling bro. Our immediate family know but after scan on Fri if all well we will tell grandparents,uncles,aunts & cousins. We can't wait xxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Hope it's the new house new baby syndrome again!!! I swear to god it works!!! 
We registered late with the midwife only because I was discharged from the clinic late. Had my booking in apt at just over 10 weeks and it's then that they book you for nt scan so we ended up having that late too. The sooner you can book in the better :thumbup:
We've had a ton of scans throughout this pregnancy, 3 with the ivf clinic, nt scan, scan with the amniocentesis, 20 week anomaly scan and then scans every 2 weeks from 28 weeks. I asked if it's safe to have that many scans and they told me it was fine. I'm guessing they wouldn't do them if it wasn't.

Mads I know where does the time go, can't believe I'll have a baby in my arms in just over 3 weeks. Enjoy it hun coz it goes mighty quick :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

I just called our new doctors and explained what was going on and she said we need to wait until we move and then register and they'll hand me off to the midwife. I'll be nearly 10 weeks by the time I manage to get registered at the doctors as we need something with our new address on for ID and I'm not sure what we'll have as I wasn't planning on changing passport or drivers licence until we're safely in the house! Feels like a bit last minute but theres not much more I can do when the local mw is telling me to wait. 

Thanks for the headsup about the vitD Maddie Im taking pregnant lady vitamins and I just checked and they have the right amount in them :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Can the GP your registered with now just transfer your care over to the new GP rather than you actually registering yourself.

Can you self referral? I did. If you know which hospital you will be attending you can google details of self refferal for maternity care, or there maybe a telephone number on your new doctors website for you to phone. Or if you can find out where the local community midwifes are based IE: childrens/medical centres you can phone them direct, or phone the main switchboard to the hospital and ask to be put through to community midwifes. Sorry gone a bit haven't I.


----------



## ellemar

~Hope~ said:


> So we're just back from the scan...
> 
> And it's twins!!
> 
> Omg I had a sneaky suspicion due to my ridiculous tiredness, but I'm still in shock and so is poor DH!
> 
> :wohoo:

AHHH YAYAYAY!!! Congratulations, you must be filled with excitement!!! I can only imagine.... One day, I hope :)

Can I ask, how many were transferred? I have probably already asked...LOL. 

I love happy endings :flower:

Maddie - Thanks for the DR explanation....I googled it and now understand :hugs:

Kelly - So, I don't think my Dr wants me to DR ... He put me on the pill, and says that he doesn't need me to start any drugs before the hormone therapy.... Most likely Gonal F again, that's my guess... I will follow up, but I asked if I started anything before and he said that I won't.... I was prompted to ask as my BFF did take some nasal spray to suppress her hormones.... We shall see... As the date gets closer he says he will give me more information, but for now he needs my period regulated.... Damn birth control, it's making me gain a few.... LOL, I'll blame it on that :)


----------



## Traskey

Hope, congratulations on twinnies, I am so pleased for you :dance: The mega tiredness did give me a suspicion as I couldn't keep my eyes open with mine!

Ellemar, the spray your bff had was the down regulation DR drug. If you aren't going to dr then you'll go from the pill to stimming. Short protocol for you by the sounds of it. 

AQ, I'm hoping that your PCT can agree to fund another cycle. I'm going to pm you. 

Kelly, how are you holding up?

Tinks, lovely to see you. 

Maddie, you need a journal. Happy 12 weeks and yay for scan Friday.

Doodar, only 3 weeks for you, so excited :dance: 

:hug: for everyone else!


----------



## ellemar

Traskey - You are having twins too!! I can see you are already in your second trimester, but late congratulations from me :) Two little bundles of pink joy!! LOL!!

Is a short protocol a good/bad thing? I have no idea....I wonder why things are different for some of us, and so similar for others... I hope my clinic knows what they are doing!! I actually found them because of a gal on here.... Ohhh I just want to join the BFP clan, and I would love to be so fortunate as to have twins.... I would call it a day after that....!!! 

How many did you have transferred? I keep asking everyone as I'm trying to gather some information to help make my decision easier....


----------



## ~Hope~

Elle I had 2 x 3 day embryos transferred, they had 8 cells and were a/b. I was on long protocol, ie I did the sniffing thing first to switch off my hormones. 

Doodar, good idea about my GP transferring me, hadn't thought of that. My plan was to phone the midwife direct but i cannot find the number anywhere. The receptionist at the mw team here said she didn't know what it was. My mum was at the new doctors today (they live just down the road) and she saw mw on the list of clinics so she gave me the number, but it's for the main practice and they said I had to register with the GP first Grrr.


----------



## rosababy

ellemar, i had 2x3day the first round and 3x3day the second time. 1 stuck. :shrug: It's truly different for everyone.

Hope, congrats again!! Very exciting! :yipee:


----------



## ellemar

Thanks Hope and Rosa - Just kinda getting an idea.... I don't know what we will decide...Yay for sticking!!


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Just a quick one from me as i havent read all to catch up yet as we are still in Orlando, 

Hope, soooooooooo happy for uuuuuuuu :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Maddie, happy 12 weeks, that seems to have flown by.

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi babies, hope your having a great time in Orlando. X

Ellemar I had one 3day first cycle & two 2day this cycle. X


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, this thread has been so quiet lately. Hope your all well xx

I have my dating scan in the morning, I will update as soon as I get a chance. Goodnight lovely ladies xx


----------



## Doodar

Aw Good Luck Maddie. :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Doodar xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Hope your scan goes well today Maddie xx


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck with your scan, cant wait to see pics. :happydance:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,hope your well. 

Hope how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet that your going to be having two little miracles??

Hope everyone well & that you've all had a great Friday. 

Afm dating scan went well. Everything looks perfect. Little bean was wriggling around so much. We have told most fam & friends now. Everyone genuinely over the moon. I found out yesterday too that my cousin expecting & is due two days before me. What a lovely Xmas its going to be?! Feel relieved now,just countdown to 21/40 uss now xxxxx


----------



## ellemar

Awww....Maddie what fabulous news!!! Christmas will be extra special for you and your family this year!!!


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Ellemar. Hope your well xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie that's wonderful news. So glad that everyone was happy for you :)


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks Hope x


----------



## rosababy

great news, maddie! Congrats! End of november is a lovely time for a baby.


----------



## Doodar

Brilliant news Maddie :thumbup: what a perfect prezzie from santa, how lovely :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Rosababy & Doodar xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Good morning ladies, have a great day. Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Congrats on your scan maddie :hugs:

:hi: everyone! Hope your all well!!


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks Princess, I've just seen from your Sig that you haven't been able to find out the sex. Will you have another scan?

Happy Sunday everyone xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

OMG Hope, I am so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: you have been truley blesses :hugs:

Maddie, congrats on your scan and coming out. You start relaxing a little now and enjoy it :hugs::hugs:




ellemar said:


> Is a short protocol a good/bad thing? I have no idea....I wonder why things are different for some of us, and so similar for others... I hope my clinic knows what they are doing!! I actually found them because of a gal on here.... Ohhh I just want to join the BFP clan, and I would love to be so fortunate as to have twins.... I would call it a day after that....!!!
> 
> How many did you have transferred? I keep asking everyone as I'm trying to gather some information to help make my decision easier....

I don't think either is a good or bad thing Hun, it depends on you hormone levels and Dr. Quite a lot of ladies that have PCO/PCOS do SP. I did SP for my fresh cycle but had to DR when I did my frozen one and SP has benefits due to the fact you don't have to DR as that can be very draining. It kicks your ass as Hope says :haha: Try not to worry and trust your DR :thumbup: I had 1 3day transfered for my fresh cycle Hun, we were going for 2 for the frozen but unfortunately they didn't survive the thaw :nope:

AFM, I finally got my first period since withdraw bleed yesterday and it's horrid. It's taken her double the amount of time as normal to come but she has come back with force :nope: she should ease tonight/tomorrow so not complaining too much. Hope I am back to 28-32 days this cycle.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :kiss: sorry to the ladies I haven't mentioned :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks Tinks, hope your well. Hope a/f doesn't give you too much trouble xx


----------



## Tinks85

I will be sending her in her way in a day or 2. I am ok thanks.

How are you feeling?


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- Glad scan went well x

Hi to everyone else. Nothing to report here xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Yeah going for a private one is about 6 weeks maddie!

Tinks :hugs: hope your ok hun!


----------



## Kelly9

I took some time away from bnb but I missed my girls on here except now that I'm back it just hurts to much to be here.


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks AQ, think of you often, hope your well xx

Kelly I totally understand its hard. Don't give up 
& this will happen for you again soon. X

Hope how are you feeling? Hope your well & tiredness isn't kicking your butt x

st long time, how are you?

Tinks hope your feeling much better now. Roll on July xx

Kazzab how is Dr?

Doodar not long now till you meet your bubs xx

Princess let's hope your little one co-operates for your private scan x

Hi to babies,Rosa & smile xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks hope the witch is finished being witchy!

Tiff :hugs:

AQ :wave:

Hope everyone is doing ok, Afm still tired and green :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well. 

I started Stimming today not overly happy that im starting on 112.5 Gonal F but as i started on 75 last time i suppose its ok, they said i was borderline over stiming last time so they were deffo not going to increase. EC hopefully will be in about 12 days time of so!!! 

How is everyone? 

xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Kazzab that's great news. Really hope this cycle works for you xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Kazza, good luck with stimming, I am sure your dose will be fine. Especially if it's an increase on your starting dose :thumbup: when's your first scan/bloods?

Hope there ate scan comes around quick princess, how are you feeling?

Kelly, time away is much needed at times so don't worry about us. Get some big hugs of that little man of yours :hugs:

Hope, sorry about the sickness and tiredness :hugs: make sure rest and look after yourself.

Maddie, hope you're are well x

AQ, thinking of you Hun :hugs:

AF has been much kinder today thanks. I have been haunted be pregnant ladies and babies today :growlmad: obviously I always want to be pregnant but today it just hurts I want it so bad :nope:


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya! 

Thanks Maddie xx how you feeling? 

Tinks, I know that feeling there everywhere I look too! My first bloods are day five of Stims which is Friday then I'm guessing first scan will be Monday on day 8.


----------



## Maddie30

Tinks & Kazzab I'm fine thank you. xx

Kazzab it sounds like there keeping a close eye on you which is great xx

Hope, I hope that your relaxing and taking it easy xx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- good luck with stimming x

Tiff- I understand how you feel and i feel it terribly too as i dont have any children at all and would kill for just one to know how it feels to be someones mummy so hold your baby close and im sure the future will bring u another blessing. I think(and please girls take no offense at this) that this thread has a bit too much pregnancy talk on it. Although i am happy for all the girls and it is good to hear success stories to keep morale up but this used to be a thread to escape from pregnancy talk and seems its a pregnancy thread lately x

Tinks- Glad the witch has eased off x
Tinks- Glad


----------



## Maddie30

AQ I'm sorry you feel this way. Everyone is different. For me this thread kept me going, infact the whole of the assisted conception section. I think it may be time for me to have a journal. I have been aware of what I put on this thread & only update re scans etc. I really hope & pray that you get another funded cycle and its successful for you. Yes I'm happy to be where I am but its not over until I'm holding this healthy miracle. Take care xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Maddie. I pray so too.
As i said i dont mean to offend anyone and i dont mind occasional preg updates either but majority of the girls on here are now pregnant and for those of use struggling so much it can be hard to take all the preg talk sometimes, altho i am very happy so many of you girls are pregnant i am also sad that i am not kwim? xxx


----------



## Doodar

I guess it depends how you look at it. I for one found it an inspiration to hear how peoples pregnancy was progessing, even after my mc's I still wanted to know how the other girls were getting along and would never begrudge them talking about pregnancy, especially knowing the journey they have been on to acheive it. Guess everybody thinks differently :shrug:

Maddie hun pm me when you start your Journal, would love to keep up with your Journey :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie please don't leave this thread, I don't think AQ meant for that. I personally have found it hard lately to be on bnb in general, not just this thread or any other but when I get that way I take a break till I'm ready to come back. 

I'm still waiting on news, I would suspect if the clinic didn't call me by end of tomorrow that I am not starting this cycle.


----------



## rosababy

AQ, I know how you feel. It was impossible for me to listen to preggo talk as well. :nope: You need to do what's right for you.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza yay for stimming! Hope it all goes well - grow follies grow :dust:

Tiff sorry things are tough for you, any news from the clinic?

Aq hello. Sorry that you're feeling the pregnant ladies among us have taken over. I didn't think we were really talking about pregnancy stuff here, really just trying to keep the seats warm so that everyone knows we're here whenever they need support for any reason. 

:flower:


----------



## Tinks85

AQ, it is hard and we all have different out looks and have to do what's best, I have had to take many breaks from b and b :hugs: look at it that it's got to be our turn next and that it does work, thinking of you Hun :hugs:

For me I like seeing all the tickers, on this thread especially. Although I get sad that I do not yet have one it reminds me that there is hope and I know each and everyone of you has been to hell and back to get that ticker. I love the fact that this thread has been going on over a year and people are still around to support each other.

Having a down week, can't seem to lift my spirits. I want my pma back :growlmad:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Kelly, hope you get to hear something soon. I'm going no-where. I'm going to support all you ladies the very way I have been supported. I will be starting a journal though. I think its about time xx

Tinks, its normal to feel up & down like you are. Your pma will return when you feel ready. We are all here to support you. Hope you feel a bit better soon. Big virtual hugs xx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Maddie, you have helped the pma already :kiss:


----------



## ~Hope~

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA. :dust: 

Tinks sorry you're having a tough week, hang there honey :hugs:

Maddie yay go get a journal! You can skip straight to a pregnancy journal, I think I'll get one after our scan on June 6. 

I am so grateful for you ladies. It sucks that we can't all be pregnant together but the way I see it I'm learning from those who are ahead of me on this journey. Infertility sucks, but I think in a way it makes us special, and once youve been in such a supportive bubble it's hard to go and join the 'normal' people - you know the ones who don't realise how blessed they are to be carrying a life inside.


----------



## babies7777

Tink, big hugs, it will happen for u and i cannot wait to see ur ticker.

Maddie, yay for starting a journal soon, will u post pics in there? i want to gender guess for u :thumbup:

Aq, :hugs:

Kelly, hope u get a start date soon. :flower:

Hi to everyone else and tons of :hug:


----------



## Traskey

Kazza, good luck with your second cycle, I hope it brings you blessings. 

AQ, i'm sorry you feel uncomfortable on this thread. I guess when IVF fails it's natural to take breaks from bnb. I know I did, whilst those who have had successful cycles tend to stay around. I'm sorry if you feel we are taking over. 

Tinks, I am sorry that the witch is giving you grief :grr: Hope she bogs off soon!!

Tiff, it's lovely to see you back, although I appreciate it's tough for you to be here too. I hope S is feeling better, you've had an eventful few days. 

Maddie, glad your dating scan went well. 

Hope, sorry the :sick: is getting you. 

Doodar, not long for you now :)

ST, still thinking of you. Princess :hugs: Rosa, love your new bump pic. I know i've missed people, sorry.


----------



## africaqueen

Doodar- I am actually offended that you say i 'begrudge' any of you women being pregnant tbh as thats the last thing i do. I thought this thread was about support for eachother going through hard times emotionally not to be judged cos i spoke my mind at the time.

To all the other girls, i appreciate the support i get on here very much and i do not want anyone to leave the thread! yes i find it hard everyone on here bar a few of us being pregnant as im not but i do also think it gives those of us yet to conceive a lot of hope and anyone who thinks i meant otherwise is wrong xxx


----------



## Doodar

AQ Apologies if you were offended, but I think if you go back and read my post it doesn't actually say that you begrudge us "being" pregnant. It says that I wouldn't begrudge anyone "talking" about pregnancy. Forgive me if I'm wrong but is that not what you stated? That this thread had too much pregnancy "talk" on it? and that it used to be a thread to escape the pregnancy talk. If I'm honest I found that offensive. IVF success = pregnancy which in turn will result in pregnancy talk. I agree this is a thread to support each other emotionally and just because we are pregnant doesn't mean we dont need emotional support too. Looks like I too was judged for speaking my mind.

As far as I was aware there wasn't too much pregnancy talk going on apart from the odd scan update, which you said you were fine with. 

I've been to hell and back through treatment and if it wasn't for the support of the girls on this forum I don't know what I would have done. I've also been to hell and back throughout this pregnancy (none of which I have mentioned on here) but again the girls on this thread have gotten me through it and been there for me. I am proud of that achievement and apologise if my talk of that achievement has in any way prevented you from coming on here and escaping from that. I truly do wish you the best of luck on your next cycle.


----------



## Doodar

Kazza how's stimming going hun? when is your follie scan?

Maddie, agree with you hunny. Support where supports due eh :hugs: the girls on here have got me through so much, more than they'll ever know.:hugs:

Tinks big hugs for having a down week, we all have them hun and I hope we get the happy tinks back soon :hugs::hugs:

Hope I agree, it's so hard to join the normal people. I've not posted in first,second or third tri because I just dont feel like I belong there. I'm happy here in our little bubble, like one big happy family :hugs:

Tiff any news from the clinic yet? really hope you hear from them :hugs:

Lots of love to the rest of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

~Hope~ said:


> I am so grateful for you ladies. It sucks that we can't all be pregnant together but the way I see it I'm learning from those who are ahead of me on this journey. Infertility sucks, but I think in a way it makes us special, and once youve been in such a supportive bubble it's hard to go and join the 'normal' people - you know the ones who don't realise how blessed they are to be carrying a life inside.

Well said, Hope. :hugs:

It's hard when not everyone in a thread is in the same place in their journeys. :hug: to everyone.


----------



## Kelly9

No call, so I'm guessing it won't be this cycle. I am going to have to put a call into my doc though as it makes me mad since I thought this was covered at my last apt with him. But on the other hand not cycling this cycle works cause I'll be home for most of june and though I'd go through hell to arrange anything via distance that I had to it will be nice not to have to. But if we don't go this cycle we HAVE to go next otherwise we'll run out of time if we do move in aug/sept. It just stresses me out. I'm not taking my bcp's either so I have no idea what my cycle is going to do and that stresses me out a little. I figured if I had to wait then I was at least going to get a natural cycle in of trying. I've been trying to pick up as many shifts as possible lately at work to keep busy. Will start opks soon.

Re: all the pregnancy talk, I just remove myself from the equation when I find it to much in any thread, sometimes the ttc threads make me mad because people just don't get what others have to go through and they complain about stupid things (these situations come up the most for me) but even so, I sometimes feel like people don't get me or how I feel, I know a loss is a loss no matter how early and is devastating but I feel out of place a lot of the time these days cause most of my bnb pals haven't been through what I have (and I don't want them to either). I've debated leaving all together but doubt I'd do that cause I know I'll want people to share my next pregnancy with. I'm sick of being a downer all the time so I just avoid my journal for weeks at a time these days. I find it hard to look at tickers that are at or around the 18 week mark since thats when we lost our girl, so I try to ignore them. I also have been very down lately cause my friends where I live have started having their babies and the 4 of us were due so close together. It just hurts so much and as much as I want to be super happy I just can't get my brain to agree with my heart. My poor heart has been kicked and beaten so much in the last 6 months that it just can't take anymore sadness.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Tiff honey, my heart breaks for you. I really hope that the clinic calls so you can at least make a plan. It's really tough when people around you are celebrating milestones that you and little Hannah didn't reach. I haven't even kept up with the girls who cycled with my at my clinic as I just can't bear to think about what might have been. Stay strong. 

AQ :hugs: hope you're doing ok. I think we all need to be able to speak out here when things are making us uncomfortable because the rest if us sure don't mean it (remember that little misunderstanding that I had with Rosa's journal). This is an amazing group of ladies and we all know the highs and lows that we have been through more than anyone else so I think we're the best people to share with. Hang in there. How did your appointment go with your GP? Did you manage to write a kick ass letter to the PCT?

Kazza -hope stimming is treating you well. Grow follies grow!

:wave: to all, hope you're enjoying the sun, it's ridiculously warm outside!


----------



## Kelly9

They called!!!!! Bright and early this morning, we're starting with this cycle. I start DR on june 6th, just started taking my bcp's again.


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news!! everything crossed for u, :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

It certainly gives me something to focus on again which is nice.


----------



## Doodar

Tiff I am so pleased they called, it's just what you need. So this is it yeah, this is the one. PMA all the way :thumbup:

I understand what you mean when you feel nobody understands, your right and no matter how many sorrys you hear it doesn't take that pain away. I know I struggled to know what to say to you and was scared of saything the wrong thing for fear of upsetting you more. I know we were due around the same time and that's the reason I stopped posting in your journal because I knew how hard that would be for you to see that in your own personal space. I know when I was going through a tough time with amnio results etc I found your support was amazing and I thank you for that. I also know that it takes one hell of a courageous lady to come back from what you have been through and give it a go again. Your determination is amazing and its that kind of drive that will get you want you want in the end.I'm so pleased you popped into pips journal too, that must have been hard for you. I'm wishing you a ton of luck and strength for this cycle, if anyone deserves it you do :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Seeing as i am 'offending' people on here, mainly doodar, i will be leaving this thread. I come here for support and doodar no offence but you are may of been through hell but you are now heavily pregnant and should not be targeting me so much when i am still in the hell period. If you are offended as i said there seems to be a bit too much pregnancy talk then obviously this thread is not the support i thought it was and i have enough upset in life without it on here.

Thanks for all the friendship ladies and support and wish you all the very best. I will continue with my journal but i am done here. I truly wish you all every happiness and im sorry its come to this xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar :cry: thanks. I thought a few times of giving up the treatment path but I know I never could not until I had at least one more baby. I can't imagine Skyler never having a sibling to play with. I can't imagine a life without a forever daughter of my own to hold either. It was/is hard to see your ticker sometimes but only cause it reminds me that I should be 37 weeks pregnant now. It's gotten easier with time, even my grieving has, I think the reason why I am still so raw is because I'm still wanting a baby. Plus her due date is fast approaching ugh. Having this cycle to look forward to will help. It just needs to work. We won't be doing another fresh cycle so all we'd have left is our frozen embryos to work with.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies! 

I'm sorry to here that everyone's a lite upset on here! I hope everyone's ok and please done leave girls!! I need you all!!!!!!!

Tinks sorry your feeling down! X 

Aq sorry I think I may have missed, when are you going for another cycle? 

Kelly I hope you get to restart soon x 

AFM sitting in the clinic waiting for my blood test this is day five of stims!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry we must have all posted at the same time!! 

Kelly no words for you just a big Kazza cuddle xxx

Doodar I think my scan will be Monday will find out later today! Not long for you now x


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Hope your all enjoying the weather. Here in the UK its beautiful!!

Kazzab how did your bloodtest go? It's gone so quick? You'll be pupo before you know it xx

Kelly....yeahhhh so pleased you have a new start date. Your post were so touching & I really hope this is your time xx

Doodar,babies & hope I really need to get started on journal. I always come on here on my phone. I didn't realise until other day that you can actually subscribe to threads........silly me!!!

AQ this journey is extremely frustrating. Please don't leave this thread. We are all here for each other & I know that no offense was meant in previous posts xx

Hi to Rosa,st,tinks & Smile xxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, it has gone much faster than I thought it would!

I had my blood results, maintain 112.5 gonal f and first scan is Monday in day 8 . I really hoped they would increase my dose xx :(


----------



## Maddie30

Arggh Kazza that's good. Glad its gone quick for you too. I was on different medication too you & felt that I should have had my dose increased. However my body responded better this time as I have managed to maintain this pregnancy. They know what there doing. The less over stimulated you are the better I think. I'm not an expert but other people's stories and situations make me believe that. Good luck for your scan on Monday xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza I have a start date now, you must have missed it. I start DR in 12 days. Hoping for a July bfp. Will have to do injections while back home on vacation but I'll manage. Still trying to get my scan booked back home to instead of at the clinic here otherwise I'll have to come home a week early.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff :wohoo: so happy you have dates :dust:

Kazza hang in there girl, I'm a big beleiver that slow and steady wins the race, better to stim for longer and get quality eggs than over stim :hugs: :dust:

Maddie get that journal sorted girl!

Sarah please don't leave us. You have been a great support to all of us and we are here for you. 

Personally I think we should just draw a line under the last few days and move on. It would be a shame if anyone felt that they didn't belong here as that is not the case. Love you all :flower:

Well I can't believe the sun is still shining. We have a very busy week ahead finishing up our packing ready for the move on Thursday. And despite the fact that we have already exchanged contracts the buyers solicitors are making noises about our marriage certificate (the house is registered in my maiden name). We might have to drive to their office on Monday with the certified copy and ask them what the fuss is all about! My brother and his girlfriend are over from London this weekend staying at my mums so I'm going over there this afternoon to hang out in the garden then dad is taking us out for dinner. DH has to play cricket so at least I won't be a billy no mates!


----------



## kazzab25

Kelly sorry Hun yes must have missed it, everything crossed for a July bfp!! 

It's been very quiet in hear today!! 

Afm had my scan today lots of follies the biggest being 16 cm hoping for collection on friday! they are taking my dose down to 100 iu grrrrr !!! Since Friday my estrogen has gone from 520 to 4000!!!! 

Any news anyone?


----------



## Kelly9

Bcp's haven't started making me miserable which is nice though I keep expecting them to every day. I'm just trying to get to vacation day June 7 and work as much as possible in between. Need all the shifts possible to pay for as much of this cycle as possible. 9000 dollars!!!! Picking up meds and papers today. 

My fried through a friend had her baby yesterday a girl and went ahead and named her Hannah so I'm feeling pretty down in the dumps. Had lots of tears and it's
Not even noon yet.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza yay for EC on Friday! Grow follies grow!

Tiff that must have been hard :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Kazza, yayyy for ec. Come on follies, keep growing xx

Kelly so glad you have a start date. I'm so sorry that your going through what your going through. Big virtual hugs xx

Hope how are you feeling? Happy 8 weeks xx

Hope everyone well. Bit of a sad day today...my lovely mother in law passed away this morning. It's soo sad but were bearing up xx


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie I'm sorry :hugs: 

With any luck I will be able to avoid ever meeting this baby or seeing her I feel bad for having this much resentment towards her since she's innocent but all she's going to do is break my heart.


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly bless you. Your bound to feel the way you do xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Maddie I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hope your DH is doing ok. :hugs:

Tiff :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! long time I know I just had to have a break, although I still read now and again! I was sad to read the recent tense posts, and I don't think its worth me putting my opinion now as Hope said- draw a line under it. AQ if your reading please don't leave, I'm not pregnant either! :-(
Maddie-so sorry to hear your news about your mother in law-how is DH? and I'm really sorry but I don't think I have congratulated you on your pregnancy????? I must have done? oh I don't know! Well many congratulations again and I know that you have had a scan and all is well so thats great!

Hope-congratulations to you too, and twins!!!!fab news and much deserved hon. Hope move goes smoothlyxxxxx

Kelly-hoping for a july bfp too! Im on bcp also :-( boo! 
Its natural to feel the way you do about the name Hannah-its precious to you. x

Kazza-trust in the docs! hope u get ec for friday! best of luck!!!!!!! xxxx

Tinks!-hey u! your still waiting on followup is that correct?x

Doodar-nearly due-wow wee!!! xxx

Hi trask, princess and rosa! x

AFM-having an endometrial scratch next thurs, and coming off bcp next friday. Start stimms on the 15th June with ER estimated 29th june! here we ago again for the 3rd time. xxxx

Well it seems to be the year of funerals this year! I had never been to a funeral until january of this year and now have been to 3! DH's nan, my nan and most awfully Dh's friend had a huge stroke and died a couple of weeks ago. So awful he was only 41, can't believe it. Dh shook up too as he is of similar age. He leaves behind a wife an 2 children.... x


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: Lovely ladies!

i dont really wanna post to often but just wanted to drop by and say:

kazza: yay for ec! not long now hun :hugs:

maddie: so sorry to hear about your mil, hope you and your dh are ok :hugs:

kelly: i wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle hun, praying you get your summer bfp! :hugs:

st: so good to hear from you hun, sending you the very best of luck for your 3rd cycle, really hoping and praying it works out for you, you deserve it so much! :hugs:

tinks: how are you hun? :hugs:

aq: i hope you havent left hun! we'll all be here if you ever need us tho! :hugs:

so yeah just sending round lots of :hug: really :blush:
hoping all of you with up coming cycles and cycles in progress get the result you want, i really do hope from the bottom of my heart that all the girls on this thread have their :bfp: by the end of this year, your all so lovely and deserve it so much, sending you all lots of baby :dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh and I just wanted to say thank-you to all the ladies that continued to mention me and think of me on here whilst I was absent! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

ST we'll be super close!!!!! You're only days ahead of me! 

I got my scan and first set of blood work all sorted out for when I'm home, the fertility clinic there will be doing it, it'll cost an extra 200 bucks but it means I can enjoy the rest of my vacation. Plus Chris and I have decided to transport our frozen babies to that clinic before or shortly after we move. We'll be home more often in NS so it makes sense plus I am sick of my clinic not listening to me. They still refuse to do 2 at day 5 despite all the shit I've been through and still not having a baby. So after this cycle I am DONE with them. Plus the halifax clinic has the same success rates and is WAY cheaper!!!! a fresh ICSI cycle there is under 6000 dollars but here it is 8300!


----------



## Traskey

Kazza, good luck with your egg collection. Let us know how you get on. 

Maddie, sorry for you sad news with the death of MIL. It's always hard :hugs:

Tiff, i'm sorry your friend chose the same name. That must have been really hard for you to hear. Sending you loads of strength. It sounds a good idea to try a different clinic and they are cheaper. I'm assuming it will mean less travelling for you too and you get to finish your holiday. Loads of :dust: for this cycle. 

ST, how lovely to see you. I think of you often. I'm so pleased that you are having another go at this :hugs: What is an endometrial scratch? What will it do? Are you worried about implantation issues?

Tinks, thinking of you too, hope the wait is going as quickly as possible. 

AQ, hope you haven't left and thinking of you too.

Doodar, Princess, Hope and anyone else i've missed :hugs:

I'm truly hoping that ALL of us have our :bfp: before the end of this year!!


----------



## Kelly9

Once we move it will mean less travelling since well be in Halifax visiting family plenty instead of wasting time and money coming to Calgary only for treatment. I'm eager to get on with this cycle. 7 more days till I stop
Bcp's and start DR.


----------



## kazzab25

Kelly, sorry your feeling down, thinking of you loads, good luck this cycle x 

Maddie, so sorry to hear of your sad loss, thoughts are with you and your family xx

St really nice to hear from you, I truly hope the scratch is the key to your bfp!! 

Princess glad to see your doing well

Hi trask hope your well! 

Afm final scan today, five follies bigger than 18 mm and 9 between 16-18 and lots of other smaller ones, was hoping to stim a bitl longer but they didn't want to take the risk as my. Loos was at 11.900 so o big a risk of ohss does anyone no where your blood should be by day 11 of Stims? Can u get good eggs from follies of 15-17mm ? Xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

thats 14 eggs that are potentially good! Thats great! Not sure about measurements I think they like 17-21mm here but I could be remembering that wrong. 

I have so many ups and downs these days that I'm usually gloomy about something but there are days that are ok. Usually I'm just frustrated or stressed about one thing or the other and to prove that, now there's a chance we may not be allowed to go up north, DH hearing test in one ear wasn't great and they said no but he talked to someone else who said she'd speak to the doctor since it shouldn't be a big a big deal and now we're waiting to hear back. I really don't want to be stuck here another year. I want to move I want out of this city. Something new. So I am hoping like mad that they don't refuse him for something so trivial. 

Just got my hair cut, nothing major but it's cleaned up and looking nice since the hair stylist styled it. 

Also found out that all I need to do while home is get 1 scan, they said that the blood work wasn't necessary on day 4 of stims so that saves me 75 bucks and a bit of a hassle. Once I get back though I'll have scans every 1-2 days. The only thing that concern me is last time they did bloodwork at day 4 then reduced my meds a small amount and I still had ohss. But really could 3 more days really hurt? If the levels are high I would assume they'd just lower my meds by more on day 7. We'll see. Either that or maybe they'll bump up collection which is now looking like the 5/6.


----------



## kazzab25

Well good luck Kelly xxxx hope your feeling better x 

AFM 19 eggs collected! Much better than last time!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on much. It's been a bit crazy the past few days. Husband very up & down but generally ok xx

Kazzab 19 eggs is excellent. So pleased for you. Hope you get a great report tomorrow xx

Kelly so glad you have a plan and it being cheaper xx

St so lovely to hear from you. I'm so glad your cycling again. I truly hope that everyone on this thread gets a bfp xx

Hi to everybody else,hope your all well xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza thats great! I'm aiming for 20 again like the first cycle. Still trying to nail down my time for my baseline back in NS. Missed their call yesterday and no call today.


----------



## princess_1991

Kazza congrats on 19 eggies! :happydance: Can't wait to hear fert report!

Maddie glad to hear you and dh are holding up :hugs:

Kelly hope your ok hun :thumbup:

:hi: everyone else, hope your all well!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza that's great news!

St lovely to see you and so glad you are going for a third time lucky cycle. It's will be nice for you and Tiff to cycle together. 

Hope everyone else is well. I'm exhausted from general house moving stresses and staying at my mum's house where I haven't been sleeping too well, especially since we managed to 'lose' one of our cats for two days. Yesterday poor DH was even in tears so we turned the house upside down and luckily my mum remembered a gap in the kitchen kick board and when we removed it there he was under the kitchen cupboard. I was so relieved I cried! Hopefully we won't lose him again in the new house. We might move in tomorrow despite the chaos. Bad news is they can't sort our Internet out until maybe JULY! Holy moly when I found that out today I cried again!

So it'll be a bit quiet from my end of the woods for a few weeks but I'll be thinking of all of you :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

why July? Thats ridiculous! Get a phone with internet I need your support for this cycle!


----------



## ~Hope~

My phone has Internet. I just don't like browsing this forum on my phone but I suppose I'll just have to put up with it for now!

:dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Out of 19 eggs, 16 were injected and 9 fertilised, does my fertilisation rate sound Average to you? See,s other ladies I've spoken to have had more fertilised in comparison! 

Now estate compare you ou ades? Am I average? I am of ourselves happy with 9 just curious. 

Kelly I hope you get your baseline sorted soon! 

Hope, movn is suh a stressful time. It I'm glad you found your cat! I love cats! 

St how you doing? 

Hi to Maddie, princess trask, smile, and all the gang hope your all oing well cxxxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza that sounds like a good number. I just checked my journal and we had 13 collected, 9 were injected and 8 fertilised. We then lost two as they were abnormal and then another one didn't grow properly so from the original 13 we ended up with 5. Three were A/Bs and the other two were Bs. I think that if you have more than 8-9 collected the others aren't really mature enough to do anything but that's just my thoughts.


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza thats perfect. We had 20 eggs collected of which 15 were mature, 11 fertilized and we only lost 1 to improper growth so thats right on parr with yours :)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and yes hope you'll just have to put up with it, for my sake!


----------



## ~Hope~

Worked out how to tether my iPhone to my iPad :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, just feel like we lost loads! But Ive had the call today and 5 out of the 9 are looking good so we are going for a 5 day transfer!


----------



## Kelly9

YAY!!!!! 

Hope I did the same it's so handy and they screen is bigger. Im very happy you're making the effort to stick around for us no matter how annoying it is.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza that's great news!

Tiff I'd miss you all too much if I had to stay away :)


----------



## Kelly9

:)


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

St, so good to hear from you and i have everything crossed for this cycle.

Tink, hope you're ok :hugs:

Aq, any news from the pct? :flower:

Kazza, thats a great number, everything crossed for transfer :flower:

Kelly, so glad u get your vacation and can do your cycle still, i so hope u and kazza are announcing your bfp's asap.

Hope, sucks they cant do the home internet for so long, it was the same when we moved to this house, :wacko:

Princess, hope everything is ok with u, :flower:

Doodar, sooooooooooo excited for ur news :flower:

Hi to Trask, rosa, maddie and everyone else :flower:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well!! 

AFM two early blasts put bk and possible two to freeze waiting on the results for those tomorrow. Has any of you lovely preggo ladies had sucess with an early blast?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Hope all the British ladies enjoyed the jubilee bank holiday? Long live the Queen! 

Kazza- congrats on being pupo with twins! Try not to compare to others, I had 2 early blasts last time which didn't work but that doesn't mean it won't for u! I had a perfect blast the first time an that didn't work either so who knows how these things go and why! X

Kelly- are you DR now? X

Hope- have you moved? How exciting yet stressful! Glad u found your puss cat, I would have cried too! X

Thanks for thinking of me babies and Maddie! Hope your both well!x

Trask- an endo scratch is where they scrape away some of your lining to make a hole that supposedly embie is to go in and help with imPlantation! How ru? X

Hi tinks, doodar, rosa! X

ATM- finish pill on Friday, start stimms on 15th! X


----------



## ~Hope~

St not long to go now! 

Kazza yay for being PUPO with twins. Sending you a ton of baby dust :dust:

We're in the new house and it feels like home even though we're surrounded by boxes :lol:

Had a scan today and all is looking good, will update my journal. 

Hope everyone is doing ok :flower:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've been away for a while. Have been checking in though. 

Kazzab so pleased that your now pupo with twins. Got everything crossed this is your time xx

Hope so glad your scan went well,grow babies grow. I'm going to start stalking your journal. Glad your settled into new home. I'm always on here on my phone & its ok xx

St good luck for starting stims on the 15th. Really got everything crossed for you too xx

Hi to babies,Kelly,Rosa,Traskey,AQ,doodar,tinks & smile xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Started injections this morning. I'm a pro now so it went well. One more week of bcp's then hopefully my last period for a while. 

kazza thats great news!


----------



## Maddie30

Great news Kelly xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff that's great news!


----------



## Traskey

Well done, all the girls that are cycling :wohoo: 

Tiff, glad the injections are going well. 
Kazza, congrats on having two blastos on board. 
ST, the scratch sounds interesting. Not heard of that. Fingers crossed that works, sounds exciting :)

Hi to Maddie, Hope, Princess, Babies, Tinks, AQ and everyone else :D


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies hope everyone's well! 

St good luck with the scratch! 

Kelly9 how'd things your end Hun!

Only 2dp5dt and it's already really hard!! W e got one frozen I found out yesterdsy, a hatching blast I really hope these developed too!!


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls

Looks like things are moving for a few of our TTC ladies :happydance::happydance:

Tiff, well done for your first jabby. I really hope this is it for you :hugs:

ST, I wish you all the Luke for this upcoming cycle. It's good to talk to you again :kiss: I am not having a follow up. They just told me in a letter to wait until July and then call to request treatment once AF comes :shrug: my clinic works weird :haha:

Kazza, congrats on being PUPO :happydance: when is OTD?

Maddie, I am sorry to hear about you MIL :hugs:

Hope, sorry to hear you are stressed with the move, just keep thinking of the end goal :thumbup:

AQ, if you are reading I hope you are ok :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, rosa, Doodar, Traskey and everyone :kiss:

AFM, nothing to report really. I have ovulated in a reasonable time so finger crossed my cycles will be more normal now, should be able to request treatment in about 6-7 weeks :thumbup:

Been thinking of you all x


----------



## kazzab25

Awww tinks really hope you get started again soon!! 

Otd is the 17th jun x


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks kazza, me too. Although I am an emotional wreck when I think of starting again :wacko:

Really how the 2ww is kind to you :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

It is such a roller coaster, just your eye on the prize! I'm confident we will all get there in the end xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Tinks really hope you get started soon. Think of you often xx

Kazzab it really is hard the 2ww,got everything crossed for you. Praying you get your bfp xx

Hope everyone is well, roll on more bfp xxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!

Tinks-lovely to hear from you, I really hope your next treatment comes around quick-as scary as it is to start again! I felt very anxious before my TIA yesterday, urrghh here we go again! :wacko:

Kazza-2ww is a worrying drag! good news on a frostie though! if its turned into a hatching blasts then the ones in you are still developing to!!!! :happydance:

kelly-glad injections going well, not that they wouldn't, we're all pros! x

Hope-glad scan went well! x

AFM-had tia and endometrial scratch (called a pipelle procedure) it was really uncomfy and hurt a lot but only for a few seconds thank goodness. I wasn't looking forward to it, and it was made worse when the nurses kept asking me whether I had taken painkillers and I hadn't! One nurse must have felt sorry for me because she went and got me some from her handbag! 
I felt a bit 'why do we have to go through all this undignified crap!' with my legs up in the stirrups! argghhh why do some people just get pregnant without all this?????? xxx

Hello to trask, babies, maddie, doodar, rosa and everyone else I may have forgotten! xx


----------



## ~Hope~

St sorry you had to go through that but I really hope it does the trick. You're right nothing about getting pregnant is dignified for us, but hey just think we're a step ahead of the 'normal' people faced with lack of dignity for pregnancy and labour, we already checked our dignity at the door and are well practiced!

Kazza hang in there honey, the 2ww sucks but have faith in your embies. Yay for a frosty too. 

Tiff how goes it?

Hi Tinks, July is nearly upon us now so not long for you to wait. 

Hello to all my other lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

It's going and I'm home in NS now. Hannah's due date is in a week getting very weird about it. I have her ashes here with me for comfort. I suspect lots of tears will come 

st when is down reg or stims? 

Kazza yay for testing soon and having a frosty! 
Thinks July is so close!


----------



## schoolteacher

We will be thinking of you next week Kelly, let the tears come its an awful thing to go through, though I can only imagine. X

I'm on short protocol so finished bcp yesterday, will have AF in a few days then start stimms next Friday! X


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, hope your well xx

St sorry you had to go through all that but at least your one step closer. I had a similar procedure during cycle & I think that did the trick. Good luck for starting stims next Friday xx

Kelly I understand you feeling nervous & unsure regarding next week. As St says let the tears flow if they have too & we are here if you need anything xx

Kazzab hope your ok, your a bit closer now..everything remains crossed xxx

Hello to tinks,hope,princess,Rosa,Doodar,Traskey,AQ & smile xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Thinking of you Kelly cxx


St not long for Stimming, I'm sure ths time it will be your time! 

Day three almost over, I don't think I will hold out much longerm I neeeeed to test!! 
Hi Maddie, hope, tinks and all the gang!


----------



## Maddie30

Oouuugghhhh Kazzab, hope the next few days roll by very quickly xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

You need to hold out for at least 3 more days kazza! That will be 11dpo won't it? X


----------



## ~Hope~

Step away from the pee sticks Kazza. Try and hold out to 11dpo :dust:

Tiff :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

I'll try I'll try!!! I don't think I can tho cxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I say hold out to! I am going to try to hold out till 14dpo this time, testing early with the FET was to emotionally hurtful when I didn't get my second line. I'll test trigger out though then stop. 

I'm back home on vacation now, I may not be on a super lot in the coming days but I'll be back I promise. 

ST you're 5 days ahead of me, so pretty close, well for stims anyway. Do you have an estimated date for ER?


----------



## Tinks85

Yes kazza, stay away from any tests. If you don't get 2 lines it just mental torture thinking if it's too early :hugs:

ST, sorry about you having to go through that, it does seem fair at all does it :hugs::hugs: can't wait to follow your next cycle :thumbup:

Kelly, we will al be thinking of you Hun, like the others have said, let yourself cry and grieve :hugs::hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks tinks! X

Kelly - my ER is estimated 29th June! Thinking of u, speak soon x

Kazza- have u decided a day to test? X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, I did cave today but I accept too early but I think I might test on Wednesday!


----------



## schoolteacher

Yeah too early! Wednesday is the ticket girl! X


----------



## Maddie30

Ooouggghhh Kazza testing early!! It's so hard. Hoping for two lines on Wednesday. Hope your all well ladies xx


----------



## princess_1991

Still hanging about stalking all you lovely ladies!

Kazza hoping for 2 lines for you Wednesday!

Tiff will be thinking of you next week hun :hugs:

Tinks not long until your treatment starts :happydance:

St sorry the pipelle was painful! Let's hope this is what will work for you, got my fingers tightly crossed for you!

:hi: to anyone else I've missed! Hope your all well!

I'm off on my jollys this week so looking forward to catching up with you all when I get back :thumbup:

Also wanted to throw in a big congrats to doodar on the birth of her daughter, If I'm not mistaken shes the first :baby: for our thread and without a doubt wether for the already pregnant ladies or the ones still ttc, I still hold a lot of hope there will be many more to come! 

Big :hug: to you all!!


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies how are you all doing girlies? 

Big congrats to Doodar!!! 

Kelly been thinking of you loads Hun xxxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Doodar I need to find your journal to see how things went. Big Congratulations on the birth of your daughter. So pleased for you. Such an inspiration for this thread xx

Who is due next?? Babies or rosababy?? Looking forward to all the updates xx

Kazzab good luck for tomorrow really hope you see those two lines xx

Kelly how are you? Thinking of you xx

AQ???? Hope you haven't left. Hope you get your funding. Please keep us posted xx

Hope how are you feeling?? X

Hi to st,tinks,smile & Traskey xx

Afm I'm ok. Not much to report. Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Not forgetting you too princess. Hope your well xxxxx


----------



## babies7777

Kazza, tons of luck for tomorrow :dust:

Kelly :hug:

St, yay for starting soon, :happydance:

Tink, hope you're well.

Hi to everyone else and hugs.

Maddie are u gonna find out the sex? Im due 28th August. :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Babies wow your nearly 30 weeks. How exciting. August will be hear before you know it. Were not going to find out sex. Hope suspense doesn't get the better of us by then. Are you having a 4d scan? X


----------



## babies7777

Ooooh how can u hold out?!? especially with all those scan machines near by with people who could tell u instantly!! strong woman!!

I really hope so, we had 1 done at 16 weeks but really want another, just depends on pennies and those bloody bills, wish i could tape up the mail box or make it sensor and just accept nice mail as opposed to gas bills :haha:




Maddie30 said:


> Babies wow your nearly 30 weeks. How exciting. August will be hear before you know it. Were not going to find out sex. Hope suspense doesn't get the better of us by then. Are you having a 4d scan? X


----------



## Kelly9

I'm keeping busy. Doing my best to ignore the ever approaching Friday. I'm home visiting family but it's hard cause Im not the same person I was before everything I get so sad so easily and I'm more defensive around people I don't think they get it. Plus with all the treatment meds etc I don't feel great. Last bcp tomorrow which means af will be turning up likely on my due date which will be another shitty reminder of what happened and what should have been happening instead. I should be giving birth to a happy healthy baby girl right now or even one needing medical attention but still a live baby, my daughter but still I can't go into the girls sections at stores or look at pregnant people. It just sucks and is not fair I've gone through my share of difficulties in the baby department why has it all happened to my husband and I. I know massive pity party here but you'd think I'd catch a break but instead I just keep getting shat on. 

I just want some happy baby news. Ugh but I'm still 5 weeks away from knowing if this cycle works.


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly really big hugs. You are not having a pity party & very entitled to feel the way you do xx

Good luck this morn Kazzab xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Kelly, big :hug: I hope Friday you will have any support that you need.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff sending you :hugs: no pity party. It sucks. I hope this cycle brings you good news :hugs:

Kazza how you getting on honey?

:hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thinking of you Tiff! We don't mind what you say on here...x

Anyone heard from kazza? Worried its bad news as she was testing today wasn't she or yesterday? X

Kazza-I'm thinking of you! X


----------



## Maddie30

No St, I haven't heard from Kazzab either. I'm worried too. I hope all is well with you Kazzab. Xxx

Kelly thinking of you xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies, 

I tested yesterday 7dp5dt otd is Sunday! 

Bfn I don't think this isbever going to work for us, devastated! My oh won't no till Sunday, I feel bad for me but worse for him! 

Kelly really feeling for for you Hun, big hug your way xxxx

Hi trask, princess, hope, Maddie and all the gang hope your well!


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza I really hope you get the best surprise Sunday. 

Tomorrows the day :cry:


----------



## Maddie30

Kazzab I really hope Sunday is the day for you too xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
I am sorry i have not been about in this thread. I have felt so down for wks and after all the 'kerfuffle' on here i just had to step away. I found it very hard celebrating my 31st birthday without my mum being here and i am finding it increasingly hard that 2 of our close friends are both due in October and that our other friend had her baby last wk. It is becoming very difficult emotionally for me trying to cope as need my mum so much and so many hurdles to overcome yet. Our application for additional funding to PCT for a cycle of ICSI was received on 1st June and they must make a decision within 4wks of getting the application so not long now and we are so nervous. We had our FU appt with senior consultant on tuesday which was very positive. Provided we get funding he has a good plan for our 3rf cycle. I am now taking 100mg of DHEA per day along with a strong dose of Vitamin E, he is going to set another appt for us in few mths time(when final decision will of been made and i will of lost the remainder of my excess lbs) and he is going to have me in to do a Lap to check my womb seeing as we have now had 2 failures. Not looking forward to another lap(had 2 already with ectopics) as only just healed up properly really and im going to have scars all over again but i would have anything done if it gave us a good chance of this next cycle working of course. He also said he will do a endo scratch before next transfer to help implantation and he has had good results from that. So lots of things in the pipeline and now just waiting for funding decision and for surgery dates etc. I am used of waiting now though so not all bad. Just need the PCT to say yes please god. xxx


Hope- OMG you are almost in 2nd tri! where has time gone. Hope all is going well x

Maddie- Cannot believe how far along you are too. Glad your in 2nd tri. Hope your DH is baring up ok? so sorry to hear of your MIL passing away. your DH has a long road ahead. losing my mother was the worst day of my entire life. Big hugs x

ST- So sad about your dh's friend too. Sorry for your loss and hope his family are getting tons of emotional support. Glad to see you back in here! not long till you start again eh? i pray its 3rd time lucky for us both. So the endo scratch really hurt? didnt they offer you sedation or even gas and air? i can be a lil drama queen sometimes so they had gas an air ready for my mock transfer cos i kept recounting the agony i was in during my HSG years ago. Luckily my transfers have never caused any pain but i can imagine the scratch to be kinda similar to HSG but worst so i want drugs! ha x

Babies- Cannot believe your nearly 30wks!! wow x

Tinks- Hope you get to start again soon now af is getting more reg x

Princess- Time is flying by for you too! glad all ok x

Trask- Hope all is well with your twinnies x

Kazza- I am sorry to hear of your BFN but OTD is still 2 days away and i hope things change for you. Hang in there. It is devastating to have 2 fails but still have hope you will be a mother. Its what keeps us going x

Doodar- Congrats on your baby girl x

Tiff- Thinking of you today hun. Stay strong and i hope this next cycle brings you joy x

Hi to anyone else i may of forgot. I know this is a mammoth post so il leave it there ;-) missed u all xxx


----------



## Tinks85

Kazza, I am sorry about the BFN hun. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but know I am thinking of you :hugs:

Kelly, I really hope you are ok today, thinking of you :hugs:

Doodar, congrats hun, cant wait to see pics. Hope you are doing well.

AQ - Good to hear from you, I have everything crossed that the PCT comes back with good news :thumbup:

Hi to all the other ladies, hope everyone has a nice weekend :kiss:

TFI Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza honey so sorry to read your news. I really want us all to get our bfps :hugs:

Tiff thinking of you today :hugs:

Aq so lovely to see your typeface! Sounds like you've been through some tough times and I can't imagine how much you must miss your mum. I really hope your pct agrees to the funding because it sounds like your con has a good plan for you :dust:

Wow 11 weeks! I ordered a Doppler and I wish it would hurry up and arrive as I still feel anxious. I've been home from work all week as I'm exhausted. I read that the placenta is growing this week which can make you tired so it makes sense since I'm growing two of them! I've got a dr appt mon, hopefully she'll sign me off next week and then fx I get some energy back in the second tri!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and not getting bored by all the football!

St have you started stims yet? My memory had gone to pot!


----------



## schoolteacher

Starting tonight! Had scan earlier and all good! Hope your Doppler arrives soon! X

kazza- so sorry! I know exactly how it feels, though I have always tested on otd which means that u still have some hope ok! Don't say it won't happen Hun, that means it won't happen for me either! You, me and AQ third time lucky gang! (but u won't need to join this gang!) thinking of you! X

Tinks- hey u! Tgi Friday! X

Tiff-thinking of you at this time X

AFM-first stimms injection tonight, 225 gonal f. X

AQ! Yay your back! Totally understand u having a break, and I can't imagine losing my mum....x I'm glad your gonna have the scratch! Everything I've heard about it is 'it works!'! It did hurt but only lasts a minute promise! Good luck with PCT! X


----------



## ~Hope~

That's brilliant news ST. Now grow follies grow :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

ST-Hope 1st jab goes well and this cycle is the 'one' ;-) i really hope that scratch makes us both mummies this time around. If i take my 2 strong painkillers plus 2 paracetamol will that help with the pain a little? xxx 

Hope- only a wk till your next scan isnt it?  xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Ah just wrote a long reply and lost it!

Hey AQ! Strong painkillers should do the trick! How much vitE do u take? I started taking it after 2nd cycle failed, can't remember what it's for now tho! I take 400iu a day. I also take DHA amongst loads of other stuff! What is DHEA? X


----------



## africaqueen

ST- DHEA is a drug that you can get prescribed here or buy over the counter in the states so i order mine on amazon for a tenner from NYC. Mr K said to take 2 per day and they are 50mg each so 100mg per day. They are like a wonder drug to maintain hormonal balance and well being. They are used with menopausal women and have increased pregnancy rates in women with poor egg reserve. Deffo worth looking into but wont help everyone unless you have egg issues. Vitamin E i take 800iu per day.x

Kazza- Have u tested again today? hope the result changes tomorrow for you x


----------



## Traskey

Kazza, I am so sorry about the bfn. You must be devastated :hugs:

Tiff, was thinking of you these last couple of days. Hope you are managing as best as you can in such difficult times. 

AQ, lovely to see you. I have everything crossed that your pct will approve funding for you. It's been a difficult time for you too.

ST, yay for follie growing time. Hopefully the scratch will do the trick for both you and AQ. When are you looking at estimated egg collection?

Tinks, glad you popped in!

Hope, sorry the exhaustion is getting to you. It does get easier in second tri. 

Maddie, hope you are well. 

I know i've missed loads, Doodar, Princess :hugs: for you all.


----------



## schoolteacher

ER scheduled 29th Trask! How is your pregnancy going? X
Thanks AQ I have heard of it before I think but don't think I need it. I think I need to stop the vit E and CoQ10 soon as I just read u have to careful taking them with heparin as they have anti coagulant properties -and of course heparin is blood thinner too! Will have to check. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, I have Been writing school reports all day, boring! X


----------



## Kelly9

I survived, very emotional and draining and I'm sick on top of it. Can't shake this damn cold. 

AF is just starting for me, praying it's my last one for a long time I need some good news so bad. 

Kazza, how are you doing? I'm still hoping for a surprise on sunday.

AQ nice to see you back.

Baseline wed for me as well as start of stims. It's getting here.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Glad your coping. Its amazing what we can cope with when we have to and i hope all goes well on wed and this af is the last for 9mths ;-) x

Kazza- Im guessing the result never altered hun? :( big hugs and i know easier said than done but believe me even after 2 fails there is light at the end of the tunnel. I lost all hope but have regained it now. Hang in there x

xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning ladies :flower:

This thread is buzzing with positive energy and I hope that it brings babies for all of us. I really want us all to move to a new thread on the parenting board!

Just back from the dr who signed me off work for the week. My dating scan is next Monday so only 7 weeks until I get to see my gorgeous babies again.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks for the support, means alot. I have just had a call from ACU and will be bypassing the follow up unless my OH wants to go and will be diving straight into FET. I will start provera to induce a bleed in three weeks time, then start the pill on day two then start synarel on day 21 then the tablets then scan then transfer again. I really hope my embie survives the thaw and is a decent quality. I dont no if i can do it again next time. Im just feeling very defeated at the moment and sorry for myself, im sure my PMA will return shortly. 

AQ its lovely to see you back and im glad your feeling better, you have been through a tough time. 

ST good luck with DR, which my clinic would up my dose last time but i did get 19 eggs, i think if there were more over 18mm i would have had a better chance

Hi to all the lovely glowing preggo ladies and hope you are all doing fine!!! much love xx 

Kelly, im gload you survived, i can only imagine how you must be feeling and i realy hope this time will give you the joy you deserve. 

I to anyone i have missed xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Kazzab I'm so sorry this cycle was unsuccessful. I'm glad you have a plan for next time though. It's hard to have a pma all the time. Were here if ever you need anything. X

AQ so lovely to see you back on this thread. We missed you. Really hope you get funding for third cycle. I can only imagine how difficult these past few weeks have been. Got a good feeling for you. X

Kelly big virtual hugs X

St not long for you xx

Hope I week to go. I bet you can't wait xx

Hi to Traskey, Doodar, babies,Rosa, and princess xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Aww not long till you get to see your precious twins again. Hope you feel better soon x

Kazza- Thinking of you and good you have a plan in hand. Hope that lil frostie becomes your future buba. Lots of PMA coming your way x

Maddie- Thank you. I pray we get a positive outcome from next cycle. Hope all is well with you x

Hi to trask, Tinks, St, Princess, Babies and all the gang x

AFM- Nothing to report. Just on edge waiting for response from PCT. They have till next fri to respond but i hope its this wk so if its a No( which its most likely to be initially ) we want to get cracking straight away with the appeal. Il never give up and now i have to be the strong one as dh is starting to sink into a depression xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie happy 17 weeks honey! 

Aq fx that they say yes and you don't need to appeal. :hugs: for DH

Kazza glad to hear you have a plan. Your pma will return but it's ok to feel sad for a bit :hugs:

The sun is out :dance:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Kazz really sorry about this cycle :hugs: everything crossed for fet.

Kelly good long for ur scan tomorrow an starting stimms, :happydance:

St, tink, hope you're both well :hugs:

Aq, everything crossed for the pct decision :hugs:

Happy 17 weeks maddie :flower:

Hi to everyone else, hope, rosa, trask, princess and anyone else i forgot :dohh:


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks ladies xx

AQ I really hope that you don't have to appeal! I hope your husband starts to feel a bit better soon xxxx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza lots of hugs to you. I hope your embie gives you your lo. 

Scan first thing in the morning though I likely won't hear back from my clinic till the afternoon or just before dinner. So I'll have to hold off my dr injection cause I think they'll have me cut my dose in half when I start stims.


----------



## ~Hope~

Good luck for the scan tiff. 

Here's a bucket load of :dust: for everyone cycling :dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck for stating Tiff!x

AQ I'm sorry to hear about your DH, and least it sounds like your good at recognising the signs and hopefully something can be done to help. X x

Kazza- so sorry it was a bfn I'm glad u have a plan already, that's quick! But that's what we need sometimes - just to keep ploughing on! I pray to god I get some spate embies to freeze and it will be a lot cheaper saving up for an FET than a full cycle if this one fails! 

Sorry girls can't rember much else of what's been said! AFM- had second scan today on day 5 of stimms. Lining coming on -6.5mm average, and 14 follies on each side! Shame I normally only get just over half the amount of eggs that there is follies! X


----------



## Maddie30

St not long until your pupo. Can't believe how quick its going for you. So much is happening on this thread. Very exciting xxx


----------



## Kelly9

yes we're getting to an eventful time in here again. 

Anyone kept touch with Zowie?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Good luck with the scan Kelly! 

St 
Ths of follies, I'm the same I only ever get about half too! Damn pcos! 

We only have one in the freezer, really hoping it survives x


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- Happy 17wks! x

Babies- Happy 30wks! x Ooh gonna be a baby boom in here very soon 

St- Scan sounds very promising and lots of luck for next one x

Kazza- Hope your ok as can be x

Tiff- Good luck for tomorrow x

Hi to all the gang x

Still waiting here and slowly losing the plot! lol xxx


----------



## Traskey

I have Zowie on FB but she very rarely posts. Haven't heard from her in forever. 

Kazza, i'm glad you have a plan for the next step.
Kelly, good luck with your scan today.
ST, sounds like you are making good progress with your lovely follies.
Hope, glad you are resting this week. 
Babies and Rosa, 3rd tri for you two :dance: 
AQ, sorry DH is struggling atm. I hope you get good news this week. 
Maddie, hope all is well with you. Did you ever start a journal. 
Doodar, hope you are enjoying life with your lovely baby girl.
Princess, hope you are having a lovely time on holiday. 

Apologies if I missed anyone. All is ok here, reduced duties at work due to the twins which is helping a lot.


----------



## ~Hope~

Guess what... We have real internet! :wohoo: I am so excited - I spend 90% of my life online so these past 20 days it's been like a bit missing! It's so nice to be able to see all the posts properly now I'm back on the big screen and I'm going to enjoy catching up with journals :thumbup:

ST sounds like your scan was positive - grow follies grow :dust:

AQ still no news from the PCT?


----------



## africaqueen

Trask- That's good you have lighter duties  x

Hope- Yay to internet! Nope still nothing from PCT :( hope to of heard by fri ideally x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Got a call from our GP at 7pm tonight to say PCT has refused us additional funding so need to get appeal together now :( like we need more stress/sadness in our lives! so bloody annoyed with this goverment! they help people who wont help themselves and people like us are treated like statistics not women!! so upset but praying we win appeal. I cant image to think what we will do if we dont as no way could we afford a cycle of ICSI anytime soon and my AMH will only get worse. Feel pretty down even tho i expected as much xxx


----------



## Maddie30

AQ I'm so so sorry your application has been refused. I can understand you being angry & upset. It's so true that us woman who require infertility treatment are not seen as important. It's quite frustrating to say the least. Listen, don't give up. You have very strong grounds to appeal & I hope this goes a lot smoother. Good luck & virtual hugs xx

Hi Traskey I haven't got a journal yet. Hope your well xx

Hope I've been meaning to ask if you've settled into your new house??

Hope everyone ok xxxxxx


----------



## babies7777

Aq im so sorry that is awful :cry: makes me sooooooooooo mad they just ignore the nice guidelines when it suits them. Everything crossed for your appeal :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Grrr that sucks! I wish every PCT would follow the NICE guidelines and let everyone have the three tries. Have you checked to see if there are any other PCTs near to yours that do offer the three? It might help your case when you appeal. I think around here the PCTs range from one try (ours) to two, and three and ironically it's my clinic that deals with all of the patients!

Oh and Maddie yes thank you we are settling in well. Still quite a bit of unpacking to do but we'll get there eventually ;)


----------



## Kelly9

AQ sorry about the funding I hope the appeal works. I have a limited understanding of how it works there as we pay for everything out of pocket. We get a measly 400 bucks back per ICSI cycle through a tax write off, thats it. 

I'm back home late monday night. Sad that vacation is almost over. 

Day 2 of stimms though :) Next scan on tuesday.


----------



## star7474

Were having our treatment funded by PCT x 2 courses and waiting for a meeting next Thursday in their seminar room to show us what will happen. Does anyone know if that's when we sign the consent forms or do we have another apt after that? I really want the treatment to start ASAP. As we've previously tried IUI without the insemination due to poor sperm sample on the day, so they decided ICSI was for us instead.

I've heard it's a different type of medication as well, such ad nasal sprays etc is that right? 

Would like to know more about it if anyone's been through it

Thanks


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Star, welcome to thread & good luck on your journey. Every clinic is different but they may get you to sign consent forms. Hopefully they do. Every protocol is different depending on your history. The ladies on here are fab. You'll get plenty of support. Xx

Happy Friday ladies. Hope your all having a blessed day xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi star

At my clinic they had a patient information evening where they gave u all the paperwork etc then explained the process through a presentation. You then had to come back for the blood tests and that varied depending on what u had already had and whether they had those results. If they had your hormone ones then you just needed the hep c, hiv, rubella etc and then once those results came back you were called in for a consultation where they took the consent forms off you and arranged your start date.

Like maddie said every clinic is different tho and i had injections only.

Tons of luck with your treatment. :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Happy 12wks and woohoo to 2nd tri! x

Tiff- How are u doing? that sucks how much u guys pay for ivf over there x


Hi to Maddie, Tinks, Trask, ST, Babies, Princess and all the gang x

I have been worn out in work this wk so off all wkend and iv just bought the trilogy of fifty shades books so im off to bed for a good read an see what all the hype is about ;-)
Nite all and have a good wkend xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

I saw someone else mention that fifty shades book so I just looked it up - not really my thing :lol:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend despite the weather!


----------



## kazzab25

Welcome to the thread star!!

My clinic you have the seminar then a few days later we had our first appt to return our forms, scan, blood tests and treatment plan! 

Aq so sorry to here you pct rejected funding good luck with the appeal! I've bought that book too! Good so far! 

Hi Maddie, trask, Doodar, princess hope st and all the gang xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hi star good luck!

The clinic called and more then doubled my Gonal F dose!!!!! Stupid bcp's are making me respond slower and because of it it's going to cost me another 300 dollars that I don't have for more gonal. I was taking 112.5 units like last time but last time I was lowered, to around 100 this time they put me up to 250 :shock: I just barely have enough Gonal to get me through till I get home now and I'm only 5 days into stimms, this really sucks. I'm bummed out and so much crap has been going on with my mom that I can't wait to leave and get home and try to forget about it. I just don't need the stress right now. :nope:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff sorry that it's all getting stressful for you. The drugs for stimming are crazy expensive aren't they, I used to tell DH that it would probably be cheaper to stick me with a class A drug every night! Take a deep breath and stay positive :hugs:

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend. I seem to have developed a stinking cold, you know the one where your throat feels like you've swallowed broken glass and your lungs are lined with sandpaper? Boo :(


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies!!

Wow had a lot to catch up on and I'm sorryif I miss anyone!

Aq :happydance: glad your back hun! But I'm so sorry your pct refused funding :nope: really hope you win your appeal :hugs:

St - hope stimming is going well :thumbup:

Kazza - im so sorry to hear about your bfn :hugs: got my fingers tightly crossed for your fet

Tiff - hope stimming is going well although I'm sorry your having a stressful time right now :hugs:

Hope - :yipee: for 12 weeks!!

:hi: star welcome to the thread, these girls are amazing and I really don't know where I'd be today if it wasnt for their support!

:hi: maddie, babies, trask, tinks, rosa, smile (sorry anyone I've missed! :hugs:)


----------



## Kelly9

Well my nurse messed up, I wasn't suppose to take 250 of Gonal I was suppose to take 150 of gonal which is a small increase. Their mistake has cost me medication which is annoying but I won't have to buy a much now, maybe looking at 160 but still don't want to spend that. Stimming is going well, don't have my next appointment till tuesday, then I'll know how many follies and how big, must remember to ask about lining. I am hoping they'll drop my dose back down after bloodwork on tuesday.


----------



## schoolteacher

Silly nurse tiff! My next appointments Tuesday too! 

Hi star!

Hope- sorry your feeling poorly, that's the worst kind of sore throat and I would be feeling very sorry for myself it it were me! X

Evening everyone else! X


----------



## Kelly9

St when is expected egg retrieval for you? I can't remember.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Tiff, its scheduled for friday as long as I'm ready, will find out tomorrow when to do trigger! I have always been made to stimm a bit longer so we shall see! Hows it going for u?x


----------



## Maddie30

Hi everyone,

Wow st that is amazing. How quick has that gone? Good luck for Fri xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Wow that went really fast ST - next week you'll be PUPO :dance:

Tiff hope all is going ok with you too after the nurse cock up.

12 week scan today and both twins are doing fine and dandy - and dancing away :)


----------



## Maddie30

Hope that is brilliant news. Really glad all is well with your babies. Hope your ok though xxxx

Kelly hope your well too xx


----------



## star7474

Hi ladies

I've had my blood work done for hep, HIV & rubella, and all the relevant testing so hopefully either this Thursday or shortly after that I'll get to sign those consent forms to get things moving as all the funding is literally just waiting for us to use.


----------



## Kelly9

You're 3 days ahead of me, mine is scheduled for july 2 but who knows now that I took more meds then I was suppose to. I'm hoping to keep it for july 2, works best for me. How long do you usually stim longer for? a day or two? We could end up being super close! I am so terrified of collection, it hurt last time. Trying to do everything I can to avoid thinking about it, so it's been working.

Scan tomorrow bright and early, left charger for laptop with chris on the other side of the country :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Sad news from me ladies.
Dh and i have split up :((( utterly devastated. We split on saturday but hadnt wanted to say anything incase we could of resolved it but sadly not as things have gone too far and we have had so much heartache and anger in our lives since we have been married that it has destroyed us. We arent the same people anymore. We are both so bitter and hateful. He is in the process of looking for a flat so he will be moving out soon and sadly as well as my marriage being over so is my chance of being a mother. Heartbreaking all round. I obviously have no place here now so wanted to wish you all best of luck and say good bye. Thank you all for supporting me for so long. I am just devastated its the end of my journey. xxxx


----------



## babies7777

Oh aq, thats terrible im so sorry, i just hope u can find a way to work things out, im so so sorry :hug:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Sarah I am so sorry to read your news. You must be devastated. I can't think of any words to say so please just know that you are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Oh aq I'm so sorry to hear that! Sending you massive :hug: you've got me on fb if you ever need to talk :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Oh, aq. I'm so incredibly sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry AQ, this infertility crap takes a lot of a person let alone a couple. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Kelly9

Update: UGH!

Bah! Scan day did not go well. Very disappointing given the high standards set from the last cycle. I've got 10 follies (last time I had about 15 at this point) but only 4 are worth noting at the moment. The clinic has upped my dose to 300 units :shock: this time I got it right from the doctors mouth! So they're hoping that will give my ass a kicking and get the other follies growing plus have a few more pop up. They started me lower this cycle due to the OHSS last time so they think thats why I'm lagging, they figure my threshold was somewhere between that starting dose and this one. It sucks. I'll be happy if we can get 15 eggs though and if we do hopefully it will lower my chances of getting OHSS this time. Next scan thursday. Please think eggy growing thoughts. 

Ok so after 6 days of stims (about) how many follies did you all have and for those who've had collection how many did you end up getting? I'm a little worried.


----------



## ~Hope~

Yikes, isn't it funny how the numbers are everything and then you just forget what on earth they were! Erm I think at my first scan which would be day 7 of Stims I had a handful of follies and maybe 3-4 that looked like growers, no where near collection sizes. I stimmed for 14 days and ended up having 13 eggs collected but I think only 8 or 9 of those were mature. Ended up with two in my tum and three in the freezer. 

Remember it's quality you want not quantity and sometimes slow and steady wins the race. They're right to play with your dosage as you do not want OHSS again. 

Stay positive. grow follies grow :dust:

St here's some follie growing dust for you too :dust:


----------



## iamme28928

did anyone here have icsi due to low sperm morph xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Hello, we did. Hubby had quite a good count but only about 4% normal forms. Icsi did the trick :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I know that hope but it's so disheartening. I'm not overly worried about sizes cause I know the range was about that with my last cycle, I just hope a few more follies pop up. I only stimmed 10 days last time coasted for 1 at doses varying between 150 and 112.5 of gonal F. I think I ended up with 18 follies and 20 eggs last time so hopefully a few of those 10 follies have two eggs in them. I just remember there being 16-17 follies between to two sides at day 7 last time not 10. My right ovary is my better functioning one to, I always get more from that side then my lazy left side.


----------



## ~Hope~

They'll pop up don't you worry. Just keep a positive mind frame and they'll grow. Try and rest too if you can, I had a growth spurt when I had a lazy couple of days in the middle of stimming. :dust:


----------



## iamme28928

hope how many eggs did u get and how many fertilsed?xx


----------



## Kelly9

Will try to rest lots. I don't have much on the go anyway no more shifts at work till after collection.


----------



## Maddie30

AQ I'm so so sorry you are both going through this. Can't even imagine how you must be feeling now. You are in my thoughts & I hope you can sort this out & its not the end xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

AQ- so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you. All this fertility stuff does put a strain pn the strongest people! Xxx

Hope- lovely to here your little wrigglers are doing well! Fantastic you must be so pleased! X

Sorry you were a bit disappointed Tiff! I hope some more pop up! I have pcos so always get loads of follies but only about half that amount of eggs! :-( At day6/7 I had 14 follies on each side, and today they counted 14 on one side and19 in the other so that's 5 more popped up! That's 33 altogether but I reckon i will only get about half that again so would be super pleased with 20 perhaps!! X

ER will be on Friday, they debated stringing me out til Monday but then that would be too long! So decided to stick with Friday! Lots of the follies are still too small at the mo so I hope they catch up! I have last shot of gonal f tonight so hopefully that will help! Trigger tomorrow and interestingly for the first time they are giving me ovitrelle instead of suprecur! They made me have it in first 2 cycles due to pcos and apparently your less likely to get ohss on it. They giving me ovitrelle as apparently as well as being the trigger it gives your eggs another big push! Xx

Hi maddie, babies, princess, rosa, kazza, tinks, trask and all the lovely gang! X


----------



## Kelly9

Thats reassuring, I'd be happy if 5 more follies popped up and made it to be mature on time. If you think about it out of my 20 I ended up with 10 by the end of it all so I'm scared I'll get 10 and only have 5. or less. Just shot myself up with 300 units so I should be feeling my ovaries percolating soon. I also take 75 units of luveris they haven't changed that dose. I only stemmed 10 days last time so I think they're still trying to get me done in 10 but honestly I don't mind the 2 extra days if it means getting a few more eggs. I HATE WAITING! Ugh.

Yay for collection friday!


----------



## princess_1991

If I remember rightly we had 14 follicles, 16 eggs, shared half with our lady, so we had 8 eggs, 5 fertilised, 4 made it to blast, 2 transferred and 1 implanted :cloud9:

St yay for collection Friday :happydance:

Tiff fingers crossed everything works out ok, like hope said quality not quantity :hugs:

:hi: everyone!!


----------



## schoolteacher

It's good your having the higher dose now, I never gone higher than 225, but usually have 150. Hmmm, maybe try and hint to them that you really wouldn't mind stimming a few more days if it might mean more eggs! I have always stimmed for 14 or more days! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Ahhh girls I'm so excited! My pal on the herts and Essex thread is in for her ER at the same time as me on Friday! :happydance: So we gonna meet!!! How cool is that???? We have narrowly missed each other several times!!   x x


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great news ST. I have a feeling they'll have me stimm a day or so longer if need be. My clinic is usually pretty good at stuff like that. 300 scared me when he said it! I've been feeling my ovaries twanging a lot since my dose today hopefully it means good things.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies and thanks for all supportive messages, 
Dh and i had a massive talk this morning(something we have rarely done) and we have said we still love eachother and want to make our marriage work and try and get our family so we are going to stick together and try and work through all this heartache. We are not out of the woods yet but we sure as hell plan to try our best and not let so much anger and resentment into our already difficult lives.
I hope time is kind to us and makes us as close as we once were and blesses us with our miracle child. Thank you all again so much. I am so happy today compared to yesterday and so is dh. I am off to slimming class tonight for first time in ages as want to concentrate on my mental and physical health now and pray we win our appeal xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay AQ great news oh I'm so so glad! Infertility plus all the other stuff you have had to go through, well it's just so hard! 
It changes a person, I know it upsets me when DH says things along the line of 'your not being the real you at the moment' and 'your so far away from me at the moment I don't know where you are'.
I wish u all the luck and courage in the world! X


----------



## babies7777

Aq, so happy for u that you're working things out, everything crossed for u! :flower:


----------



## babies7777

Re follies and eggs, we had six follies, 5 eggs, 4 injected, 3 fertilised, 2 put back in and the 3rd didnt make it. :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Hi everyone

Kelly, hope your follies have a growth spurt. I always had to stim for a bit longer than the minimal days to get mine up to size.

AQ, i'm glad that you and DH have managed to talk and are trying to work things through. You are going through the most stressful time imaginable and it's not surprising it's taken it out on your marriage. Sending you loads of :hugs:

ST, good luck for Friday :dance: How lovely that your also going to see your friend from the forum. Loads of follie/egg growing dust for you. 

I can't remember who asked about eggs and ICSI but on our second attempt it was 14 follicles. 12 eggs collected, 10 injected, 9 fertilised. Two blasts transferred and two implanted. 

Hi to Princess, Tinks, Hope, Babies, Doodar, Maddie, Kazza and everyone else i've forgotten :D


----------



## rosababy

AQ, such good news! Have you considered seeing a couples therapist? Infertility is so hard on couples. :nope: Hopefully this will just make you a stronger couple in the end.


----------



## ~Hope~

AQ that is wonderful news. Keep talking to each other :hugs:

St yay for EC on Friday! I had ovitrelle as my trigger shot. Grow follies grow :dust:

Tiff sending some grow follies grow dust for you too :dust:

Now does anyone want a stinking cold? Going free to a good home? I'll even pay extra for a courier to get it to you real quick :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

AQ I'm so pleased you have managed to work things out with your husband. It hasn't been easy for either of you. Hopefully this will make you so much stronger the big waves in life do. Were here if ever you need to talk. Goodluck in getting things sorted & for your appeal. X

St Friday is nearly here, woooop xx

Hope send that cold to someone & hopefully it will get lost in the post, haha xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I don't want it I had one that last forever! I'm just happy it came and went before transfer!

Aq thats great news, best news I've heard in a while. 

Scan tomorrow, time is dragging, my boys aren't home till late tomorrow and I'm going bonkers. 

Ovaries are really making themselves known! Been feeling them for days now all tender and such. Really praying for some good news tomorrow. 

On another note, one of my closer friends is having her bridal shower on the 7th and the one planning it is the friend that had a baby girl and named her Hannah just before my due date, I'm expecting her to bring the baby to the shower since she's likely nursing and it scares me. I dont want to end up breaking down when I see her but I don't think I can control my emotions and I really don't want to miss my friends bridal shower.


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you all for such fab support x

Hope- I hope you feel better soon. Its hayfever season and iv been full of it too x

ST- Oooh so excited for you for fri! hope u get lots of eggs an embies x

Tiff- It will be hard for you at the shower but you need to keep thinking that her baby is no different than any other and that although she has called the baby Hannah, that she is not your special Hannah and is nothing to do with her. Lots of little girls are called Hannah but only your Hannah will hold a special place in your heart forever and nothing else matters. Just think your there for your friend and that you have your gorgeous lil Skyler and you will be a mummy again soon. Big hugs x

Hi to Princess, Trask, Maddie, Babies and all the gang x

AFM- I went back to slimming class tonight as i have gained so much weight thru comfort eating but it stops here! gonna get my bmi right down and get fit so we are ready for treatment when we get the green light xxx


----------



## babies7777

Aq, when will u hear about the appeal?





africaqueen said:


> Thank you all for such fab support x
> 
> Hope- I hope you feel better soon. Its hayfever season and iv been full of it too x
> 
> ST- Oooh so excited for you for fri! hope u get lots of eggs an embies x
> 
> Tiff- It will be hard for you at the shower but you need to keep thinking that her baby is no different than any other and that although she has called the baby Hannah, that she is not your special Hannah and is nothing to do with her. Lots of little girls are called Hannah but only your Hannah will hold a special place in your heart forever and nothing else matters. Just think your there for your friend and that you have your gorgeous lil Skyler and you will be a mummy again soon. Big hugs x
> 
> Hi to Princess, Trask, Maddie, Babies and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I went back to slimming class tonight as i have gained so much weight thru comfort eating but it stops here! gonna get my bmi right down and get fit so we are ready for treatment when we get the green light xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Results: So more follies this time! Relieved. I have 4 that are 1.2 and another 3 that are .8 then some smaller ones about 5-8 in total so still staying on 300 of gonal till Saturday at least then back in for a scan and hopefully they've caught up. Retrieval is still possibly Monday if all is good sat then I'll trigger then. In the last two days my follies grew roughly .4 and they usually trigger when they're around 1.8 so I expect I'll Stim a day longer ad maybe have collection Tuesday though hopefully they'll grow lots and I'll still be good for Monday. 

Lining was .84 which is perfect.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff :dance:

St good luck for tomorrow honey, hope you're enjoying your drug free day :dust:

:wave: to all my lovely ladies


----------



## Kelly9

My ovaries are sooooo tender! I really can't wait to get them out of me. Praying that ER isn't pushed back and that I have it monday. Plus I'm tired of waiting all the time! I'm not testing till 14dpo this time.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- FAB news!! good luck for EC x

Babies- I have chased things up today so as long as the PCT gets all relevant paperwork in from our GP and our consultant by 9th of July it will be looked at then at the panel meeting so could get a answer by mid July all being well  so nervous tho! x

St- good luck for tomorrow! have everything crossed for you. 3rd time lucky! PMA PMA x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Kelly9

ST you must be so excited to be nearly there! I'm so jealous. I just wish my clinic would knock me out completely!


----------



## schoolteacher

Just about to leave to go to clinic now! X


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck today st!


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck st!


----------



## ~Hope~

Good luck honey :dust:


----------



## ellemar

Omg - I haven't posted in here in awhile. Needed to take a break since I was put on 3 months of BC, and didn't want to obsess over everything.... 

I am getting ready to start my cycle/process in a couple of weeks.... See my Dr on the 12th of July, and start the nasal spray.... I can't wait, and am just VERY excited this is finally happening.... Truly hoping/praying for a miracle here...

Congratulations to all you ladies who had BFPS, and best of luck to all those we are like me!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Just a quickie! All went well, I got 24 eggs so so pleased with that as I had less follies than last time, and didn't feel quite as uncomfy this time either! Was lovely to meet my friend from another thread on here, that doesn't happen every day! I was in straight after her, and we were in recovery bays next to each other! 

TGI Friday everyone! X


----------



## Kelly9

Thats tons of eggs! Woohoo, fert report tomorrow? 

ellemar yay for finally almost getting started, there's a little action going on now.

Tinks when do you start DR? It's soon isn't it? You may be cycling with ellemar. 

Scan tomorrow morning, praying to trigger tomorrow but am doubtful. Am hoping lots of my follies have more then one egg in there so I get at least 12. I am feeling more uncomfortable this time but have been on way higher doses of gonal. Can't wait to get these eggs out of me.


----------



## africaqueen

Ellemar- welcome back and yay for getting started x

ST- wowser! that is a amazing amount of eggs!! get plenty of rest and i hope you get a great fert report in the morning x

Tiff- Good luck for scan tomorrow x

xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Tiff my friend who I met today, I think she said she had 6 follies, but she got 8 eggs! So there were either 2 hiding, or 2 had two eggs in! X


----------



## Kelly9

yeah last time I had 16 or 17 follies and got 20 eggs, sometime the follies have more then one but sometimes they have none.


----------



## ~Hope~

St you go girl! 24 eggs is brilliant. Now fx for fertilisation. You're doing icsi right? How lovely to meet your friend too. 

Ellemar yay for starting so soon! Stick around, we'll be your cheerleaders :thumbup:

Tiff good luck for the scan today honey. 

Ooh the sun is shining and the sky is blue! Wonder how long that will last... I've got a ton of washing to do, in between coughing and blowing my nose :thumbup:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

St that is an amazing amount of eggs. Goodluck for fert report xx

Kelly hope everything goes well for you too xx

Tinks and Ellemar may be cycling at same time, how fab xx

AQ glad things are moving for you, hope you & dh are ok too xx

Have a good weekend lovely ladies

Afm I'm ok. Nothing new to report. Looking forward to next scan on the 19/07 xx


----------



## Maddie30

Snap hope we posted at the same time. Can't believe your still unwell. That cold needs to go now xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Get better soon hope!
Have a lovely weekend everyone! 
Afm- from my 12 eggs, 11 were mature and 8 fertilised, it's hard going from 24 to 8 but I know I should be grateful. X


----------



## Traskey

ST, 8 fertilised is great :dance: Well done you!! It must be hard giving half away :hugs:

Kelly, hope you can collect Monday and don't keep you waiting. 

Hope/Maddie, hope you feel better soon x

Ellemar, good luck with your first IVF. 

AQ, good luck with your appeal and getting back on the diet!

:hug: for everyone else


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Traskey, hope your well xxx

St that is brilliant. 8 is a great number. As the docs always told me. You only need one. Hope they keep dividing now xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ladies, I just wanted to say a quick hello as I havent really kept up with this thread but do pop on now and then to see how everyone is doing.

I had the pleasure of meeting ST yesterday as we go to the same clinic and by chance had EC on the same day. It was so lovely to meet her and it made me realise how important the support is on these threads. Being able to bring that support to the clinic made the hour wait so much more bearable being able to talk to someone 'familiar' in the waiting room.

Love, hugs and babydust to you all, 
Fluffy xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

So it was you fluffy! Good luck to you for this cycle too honey :dust:

St 8 is a great number. Out of our 13 collected we had 8 fertilise and look where we are now! :dust: I'm still so in awe of your generosity to help another couple have a family. I really hope that this is third time lucky because you really deserve it :dust:


----------



## Maddie30

Awww hi fluffy. Goodluck for you too & hope your embryos keep growing. These forums are a fantastic place of support xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks ladies, and likewise fluffy! We were waiting ages weren't we! X


----------



## Kelly9

St great news on the eggs!

AFM: still not great I'm afraid. I have to stim for 2 more days, not happy about that, very uncomfortable. I have 7 follies that are 1.2-1.45 and 1 other that is small at about .8, thats it. Very disappointing for me considering my last cycle. So collection wednesday, got to put up with this discomfort for 4 more days :( 

Fluffy good luck!


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks for your well wishes ladies, though I don't come on bnb too much its nice to drop in every now and again x


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff :dust: for maturing eggs :dust


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Wow 8 embies is amazing! i only ever got 1 so 8 is fab. Lots of luck for transfer x

Fluffy- Nice to see u back here an best of luck to you too x

Hi to everyone else x

Sorry not much of a post. Im working all wkend and its been mad busy an im shattered x


----------



## Kelly9

Scan tomorrow am very much hoping to be triggering tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Traskey

Kelly fingers crossed for tomorrow!

ST/Fluffy, hope you get fab fertilisation reports and growth updates :D

AQ, sorry you had to work all weekend. 

Hope everyone else is well and hanging in there.


----------



## Maddie30

Good luck Kelly xx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Tiff x


----------



## schoolteacher

Have you triggered Tiff?
Hi all! So on day 3 now and have 6 embies left, so transfer on Wednesday. Still in a fair bit of pain, :-( think I got mild ohss. Having to sleep propped up and cant lie on either side st all. I know they had trouble accessing one of my ovaries so may have been a bit forceful too. This is definitely much much worse than the times before. DH got in bed after me last night and accidentally but lightly knocked his hand on belly, I screamed in agony, I think it really scared him! :-(

Sorry no personals, hope everyone's alright, least I'm not at work! X


----------



## africaqueen

Aww ST i hope you feel better soon and that transfer is painless for you and your embies stick. Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Kelly9

nope and I don't get to tonight. I am so fed up with everything atm. Just want to disappear. Now they're saying tomorrow or even friday. FFS. Not happy at the moment may not be on again for a while.


----------



## ~Hope~

Friday?? Oh my goodness! I really hope that they let you trigger tomorrow. Try and stay positive honey, I know you're in a lot of discomfort but it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:

St ouch sounds like you've been through the ringer as well, although I'm not surprised with that many eggs. Rest up and get ready to have your beautiful embies back :hugs:

AQ hope you managed to do something a little relaxing this weekend :flower:

My exciting news is I managed to sleep for 7 hours last nit without coughing! :dance: lucky really since we were out at friends so I didn't go to bed until midnight and had to be up at 7 to go to the hospital for the OB appt. Which by the way was pretty dull, just telling me what would happen from here on in!


----------



## Kelly9

There is not a flicker of positivity left in me :cry: I can't keep getting my hopes up only to be turned away at every chance. I just don't care anymore.


----------



## ~Hope~

:hugs: you're not being turned away, they are trying to give you and your body the best possible chance of making a healthy baby. It sucks that you have to wait a bit longer but you're paying them to be the experts and you need to put your trust in their judgement. Go and out on some funky music or a funny film, or give Skyler a good tickling to help you laugh. You need to lift your spirits a little. :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kelly big hugs. I really hope they don't leave you until Friday xx

St really glad embies doing well. Got everything for you. Rest up & hope you feel better soon xx


Hope glad things are moving forward & they are making plans for your precious babies xx

AQ hope your well xx

Hi to everyone xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

st all the very best for tomorrow for transfer. Let us know how you get on xxxx

Night ladies xx


----------



## Kelly9

St good luck I hope all goes well.

I did get to trigger tonight, collection is thursday, test date will be july 19th (my nieces birthday actually lol) but I'll test out the trigger then stop poas otherwise I'll wonder for days if it's a bfp that it might be trigger.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kelly that's Good to know. Enjoy your drug free day xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Good luck for transfer today ST. By tea time you'll be PUPO! 

Tiff yay for your drug free day. Best of luck for collection tomorrow.


----------



## babies7777

Kelly, tons of luck for collection :flower:

St, hope transfer went well :dust:


----------



## Traskey

St, hope all was well with transfer. Did you have one or two put back?

Kelly, glad you got to trigger, come on little embies :dance:


----------



## ellemar

Okay, I'm back... Thanks to everyone for your warm wishes!!

My last day of the pill is the 8th - My Dr wants to force my cycle to start, and then start the nasal spray a few days later... I can't believe it has been 3 months already. Where does time go?

We still haven't decided on the # of embryos to transfer....I think we will make that decision when we get some results from my Dr... With scanning, blood tests, etc...

Any one cycling at the same time as me? I am now getting nervous. I go in on the 12th to start the entire process!!!


----------



## Maddie30

Oough Ellemar so fast. Goodluckxx

St how did you get on today? X


----------



## Kelly9

Tinks was suppose to be starting in July ellemar but I'm not sure where's she's gone to, anyone have her on FB or anything? 

Kazza I hope you're well, I can't remember but did you get any frozen embies this time? Hope you're ok. 

Enjoying needle free day but very anxious about tomorrow. I forgot to poas this morning lol so wil do it next time I pee, just to see the 2 lines. 

My little boy pooped on the potty while actually trying to poop today, so proud of him.


----------



## ellemar

Thanks Ladies :))

I'm sure there are some others as well.... Were you guys this nervous? I'm just trying to think positively.... Just don't want to get my hopes up :)

Kelly, where are you in your cycle? What's poas?? LOL, I know, I should know this....

Maddie - Hope your'e still doing well :))

Traskey - twin girls, that is so exciting :)) 

Hope - you have twins as well? Wow, have I missed a LOT!! Congrats :))


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening all, sorry taking my time getting on here! Am now pupo with twins- 2 blasts! Unfortunately none of the others made it which I'm sad about as I so desparately wanted some frosties this time! This 3rd fresh cycle has just been so physically and mentally demanding the worst one yet :-(
Don't get me wrong I'm happy to be pupo! I'm still very bloated but my consultant scanned me first and was happy for me to have 2 without further risk of severe ohss. I trust his decision, and if he had of said no just one, I would have been happy with that too as I don't want to get ill! 

Sorry no personals-though good luck tiff! X


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Congrats on being pupo with twins! x

Tiff- Good luck x


----------



## ~Hope~

Elle - not long to wait now - I think unfortunately nerves are all part of the roller coaster ride! Best of luck :dust:

ST - :dance: yay PUPO with twins! sending you as much sticky dust your way as possible :dust: Rest up and stay positive.

Tiff - best of luck for collection today honey :dust:

:wave: to the rest of the gang :wave:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi everyone. Good luck today Kelly xxx


----------



## babies7777

St, yay pupo with twins :happydance: everything crossed for u!


----------



## ellemar

Hope - Yes, not a long wait is right. I'm a tad concerned though as my Dr wants to test my levels of anti-thyrogobulin, as he says my thyroid hormones were on the high side....My family Dr assured me all was good. So of course I am now stressing out. DH got all his blood results back today and his were perfect...Did anyone else experience this?? I'm so bummed....

ST - yay for pup with twins! 

Tiff - Good luck :)


----------



## Kelly9

Very crampy got 14 eggs will know tomorrow how many are mature. I'm hoping for 10!


----------



## ellemar

Yay Kelly - 14 sounds like a good number :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Great news tiff! 14 is great and aiming for 10 is very realistic, and u never know you might get more! I had 12 and 8 fertilised so that's the same drop off! X


----------



## Kelly9

some will likely be immature to, 10 would be nice :)


----------



## ~Hope~

Yay for 14 eggs! Fx for the fert report tomoro. 

St hope you're feeling ok and not too bloated.


----------



## Traskey

ST, hope that you aren't too uncomfortable today.

Kelly, you for 14 eggs and a good fertilisation report tomorrow :D

Elle, can't help on the thyroid test, sorry!

:hug: for everyone else :D


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Yay to 14 eggs and good luck for fert report x

ST- Hope your resting up and enjoying being pupo again x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Kelly9

thanks ladies


----------



## ellemar

Thanks anyways Traskey!! I just was at my family DR again and he said not to worry, that the embryologist is being EXTRA careful.... There is nothing wrong with me :) Got all my other tests back and all is good :) Hubby's test results were great too !! 

I can't believe in less than a week I will start the process with you all...Sunday is my last day on the pill !!!


----------



## Kelly9

Great news ellemar.

Not so great news for me, out of 14 only 7 were mature and 6 fertilized. I hate it when I'm right. There's a lot of drama between me and my fertility doc which has lead me to get a second opinion and switch doctors so I never have to deal with his insensitive arrogant ass again. I think when all is said and done and we've transferred our embryo's to the clinic in halifax I will be filing a formal complaint with the canadian fertility board about it. Anyway there are more details in my journal.


----------



## ~Hope~

Ellemar that's great news - not many sleeps now :dance:

Tiff - 6 is still a great number, we had 6 on day 2 so please don't give up hope yet. Will you go to blast or 3DT?


----------



## rosababy

tiff, those are the exact numbers I had for my 2nd round. By day 3, I only had 3 left, but evidently it was enough! Hang in there.


----------



## ellemar

Thanks ladies :)

Tiff - those sound like good numbers to me, no? I'm really sorry you are having such a horrible experience w/ your Dr, and you should make a formal complaint. This is a time for people to show apathy, and caring...:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

6 for us is not good in the sense that we had so many last time, though with our last cycle we only lost 1 after fertilization so hopefully we'll have the same luck and get to keep them all but I doubt that will happen as our clinic will take any embryo to blast now regardless of transfer day. I've just updated in my journal re the embryos if you're interested. Won't know till tomorrow about when we're transferring.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies I am starting ivf/icsi on 3rd September I am currently on prostap/lupron for endometriosis and will overlap the last 2 weeks of prostap with ivf.

Good luck to you all


----------



## Kelly9

rosababy what is your fertility issue if you don't mind me asking? 

So nervous for tomorrows call and will be even more nervous for 4 and 5 days past transfer if we go that far. Ugh. Good thing I'm busy all day tomorrow then I work monday.

welcome wannabe


----------



## wanabeamama

Kelly good luck with your transfer :hugs:


----------



## ellemar

Welcome Wanabe - Very excited for September for you :) Comes quick...I assure you!

Tiff - I'll look at your journal, and I'm sure I'll understand better. As a feel good story? My BFF had 8 retrieved, and 2 were mature, and one did take!! She delivers next week :) Initially she was disappointed w/ the 8 as she was on the max dosage of Gonal F, and it was her last/final attempt....

Good luck today!!!! FX for you:)

I can't believe today is my last day on the pill....The 12th is just around the corner!! Maybe I"ll be prego for Christmas!!! It's all starting to hit me now...


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ellemar :) 

copy and paste from journal with the updates: Yup we're going to blast, I'm so nervous I could puke. As of this morning we still have all 6 embryos we have 2 x 8 cells, 2 x 9 cells 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 14 cell <--- that one surprised me. They should be at 8 cells today to not be lagging. Lab said 14 cells isn't good or bad it can still not make it to blast. They're still going to do assisted hatching so not sure where I'm coming up with that extra 400 dollars now.


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck fingers crossed it gets to blast, when will you find out?


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> rosababy what is your fertility issue if you don't mind me asking?

Not at all. I had a lap and it showed that my tubes were too weak and damaged for anything to get through them. Doc said even if we DID conceive naturally, we have a 60% chance of it being ectopic. :nope: But he doesn't think that we'll ever even get to that point. So that's the main issue. However, I also have "smallish" ovaries that are a bit older than I am. We dealt with some egg quality issues even though my numbers (amh or whatever it is) were always fine. 

1st round = 10 eggs, only 6 were mature, 5 fertilized and 2 were "ok" by day 3. I was devastated. 

2nd round = I was doing acupuncture, and on a bunch of new supplements that were supposed to help with egg quality and got 14 eggs (we were pumped!!), but only 7 were mature. :saywhat: So not much better. 5 I think fertilized (maybe 6 I can't remember) and 3 were good by day 3. My RE won't go to blast unless we have 4 or more by day 3, just in case none of them make it. 2 were 8 cell I believe and were great quality. 1 was just mediocre. We threw it in as well because we didn't want to discard any and it wasn't good enough to freeze.


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck going to blast Tiff! Have you has assisted hatching before? I hope that helps. xx

Ellemar-yay fors topping bcp, always a milestone/marks the beginning for me! yep u could well be prego by xmas!x

Welcome wanabeamama!

Hi rosa! not long now! you must be so excited!xx

Hi maddie, hope, babies, princess, trask-our other lovely prego ladies! 

Hi AQ and tinks (where ru?) hope all is well, I know your just playing the waiting game.xx

AFM-2ww is going so slow as usual, otd is friday 13th-unlucky for some! Feeling the most confident I have ever been funnily enough! Most of the time got a good feeling, and last night Dh said he has a feeling too but he didnt wanna say any more than that! Have had twinges, and AF type pains today. Taking the AF type pains as a good thing as I never get AF early so hopefully its implantation! I'm 4dp5dt today! x


----------



## iamme28928

Good luck school teacher xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Elle fx you wil be preggo this Christmas!

Tiff sounds like your embies are doing great. 

St sounds good honey, I had AF style cramps in the 2ww both times. Are you going to poas early?


----------



## ellemar

Thanks Hope and Schoolteacher!!

I am soooo excited, and REALLY hoping that I have a BFP in 4 weeks!

Schoolteacher - the TWW is a kiler.... FX for you!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

How are you all? 

Kelly embies are doing great. All the best for transfer x

Welcome wannabe x

St sounds very positive too me x

Ellemar not long for you xx


----------



## wanabeamama

How long did you ladies do down regging? Does anyone else here have endo?


----------



## Traskey

St, loving the positive vibes keep them going. 

Welcome wana and Iamme

Kelly, looks like your embies are going strong. Sending you loads of :dust: 

Hope, Maddie, Rosa, Tinks, Princess, Doodar, hope you are well.

Ellemar, last pill day :dance:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi wanab I Dr for 10 days first cycle & about 8/9 this cycle. I have endo which was diagnosed by a laparoscopy. Goodluck


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks rosa, I was wondering if there were egg issues etc to see if maybe that affected your reports but obviously it was a non issue and you're proof! I don't have any issues at all my eggs are always good at least the mature ones and they usually develop well, we only lost 1 embryo out of 11 last time but they were day three, I know it's more likely to loose embies past day three. Gosh how do you stop being so nervous! Still scared we won't end up with any. 

ST that sounds very promising, when are you testing? I had cramps like AF with my bfp. With my FET that didn't work I had NOTTA, nothing zip. I just knew it didn't work. I'm hoping for some symptoms this time.

We never did assisted hatching last time and honestly I'm debating it's use plus I have to take 4 days of steroids because of it to, but I guess that'll help lower my immune system anyway which is good for an implanting embryo just more money we don't have. 

Will update when I can tomorrow, likely will be in my journal since I'm working all day.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kelly, have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Maddie30 said:


> Hi wanab I Dr for 10 days first cycle & about 8/9 this cycle. I have endo which was diagnosed by a laparoscopy. Goodluck

Wow 10 days, I'm worried that I will be over suppressed with 3 month Lupron and she told me I will go straight to 2 weeks down reg seems a lot does it have anything to do with what your natural cycles are like I used to always ovulate on CD10-11 with a 25 day cycle I'm not really comfortable with this long long long protocol but it's my first cycle so I have to put my trust in the doctor I guess.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Good luck and 6 is a great number. Both cycles we only ever got 1 embryo x

Wannabe- welcome and good luck x

ST- Loving the pma and cant wait to hear about your BFP on fri!!! pma pma pma. You HAVE to be 3rd time lucky x

Hi to Maddie, Princess, Rosa, Trask, Hope, Ellemar and all the gang x

Tinks- Are you still around? are u ok? x

AFM- Nothing to report. Just concentrating on my diet and getting fit now as we wont get a answer from PCT regarding appeal intill end of Aug now so no point dwelling on it xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Africa if you don't mind me asking what is your appeal? :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

AQ I hope your appeal goes well. 

I don't really post in here much anymore but great to see plenty of you are duffed. 

I am TTC again with my new partner. We are just waiting out the first 12 months and then we should get help. Annoying to have to start all over again I believe in my heart of hearts we will end up with ivf because of my issues.

Hope you're all well. 

xx


----------



## Kelly9

I down regard for 14 days with bursereline but took bcp's for two weeks before starting down reg to regulate my cycle after our loss so that was longer for me since bcp's essentially down reg you again. I won't be doing bcp's again no matter what doc says I don't care if that means my withdrawal bleed comes a bit later. 

Still waiting for call it's just before 8am so should be in next hour but I got to work now.


----------



## ellemar

Just wanted to say hi and see how everyone was doing today?

Any news Tiff?

My BFF just gave me her "What to Expect When You're Expecting" book... I hope it's not a jinx!!


----------



## Kelly9

News, yes and no! They're all still growing but embryologist said they can't tell anything more till day 5 since there are to many cells to count, which I guess could mean they all made it to morula since the day before they were 8-14 cells. Won't know anything now till transfer at 11am tomorrow. So anxious!


----------



## africaqueen

Wannabe- Our appeal is due to PCT refusing a 3rd cycle of IVF with ICSI on NHS. We had 2 failed cycles and last cycle really should of been ICSI due to my egg issues but they didnt bother an failed us :( so we are appealing for another cycle with ICSI based on that an the fact we have no other way of conceiving at all as i have lost both tubes x

Becca- Omg long time no see! how are u hun? new partner?? you need to inbox me so we can have a catch up lady hope all goes well for you x

Tiff- Good luck for tomorrows call x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Traskey

Beccs! Long time no see stranger! Miss you :hugs:

AQ, hope you are having a lovely week off. Fingers crossed you get your appeal results quicker. 

Tiff, sounds like they are still growing beautifully :dance:

ST, when are you testing. Loads of :dust:

:hug: for everyone else!


----------



## 4magpies

AQ will inbox you when I'm on a computer as its a long story! 

Look how very pregnant you are trask! Not long left!! Exciting. 

xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies hope you are all well

Sorry for lack of personals just at work now. 

Kelly and st good luck !! St when will u test? 

Hi to all you lovely ladies 

AFM started provera to induce bleed and then starting frozen we had one good quality hatching blast in the freezer hope it survives the thaw!


----------



## wanabeamama

africaqueen said:


> Wannabe- Our appeal is due to PCT refusing a 3rd cycle of IVF with ICSI on NHS. We had 2 failed cycles and last cycle really should of been ICSI due to my egg issues but they didnt bother an failed us :( so we are appealing for another cycle with ICSI based on that an the fact we have no other way of conceiving at all as i have lost both tubes x
> 
> Becca- Omg long time no see! how are u hun? new partner?? you need to inbox me so we can have a catch up lady hope all goes well for you x
> 
> Tiff- Good luck for tomorrows call x
> 
> Hi to all the gang x

Oh god I really hoe the grant a 3rd round for you :cry: what PCT are you under?


----------



## wanabeamama

Kelly good luck today :dust:


----------



## ellemar

AQ - that sounds nuts, I really hope they do something for you...FX!!!


Tiff - Good luck today, thinking of you :) 

Only 2 more days and I go in for my first appointment!!!! I am getting nervous, but in a good way!!


----------



## babies7777

Tons of :dust: for test day st :hugs:

Kelly, tons of grow embryos :dust:

Hi to all the new ladies.

Kazz, lots of luck for ur cycle :hugs:

Aq, everything crossed for the appeal, :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, princess, rosa, tink, trask, an anyone else i missed :dohh:


----------



## ~Hope~

Argh my brain can't cope with this flurry of updates!

So I'm just gonna say hello, good luck, insert other appropriate words here :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza!!!! Yay and double yay for starting! 

Wanna thanks and thanks to everyone for their wishes and thoughts! 

I am pupo with 1 perfectly hatching blast. Got a very cool pic I'm going to post in my journal when I get home.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey congrats on being PUTD :happydance: how exciting are you going to poas on wait fr bloods?


----------



## Kelly9

they don't do bloods just a urine test but I'm going to test at 14dpo.


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: PUPO! Come on little embie get sticky!


----------



## rosababy

congrats tiff!! :yipee: that's great news!


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- ah good luck with your forthcoming FET! hope your embie thrives x

Magpies- Ok hun. Chat soon. Nice to see u back x

Tiff- Congrats on being pupo! hope 2ww goes quick for you x

Wannabe- Thank you and im under Wirral PCT x

Ellemar-Thanks and GL for you appt. Not long now x

ST- How is 2ww going so far? when is OTD? x

Hi to Trask, Hope, Babies, Tinks, an all the gang xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yay Tiff, that's fab news. Congrats on being PUPO. Loads of sticky :dust: and don't forget to have your laugh a day!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all!
Congrats on being pupo with a blast tiff! X

Kazza- glad your starting shortly!

aFM- otd is. Friday and gonna try to stick to that. Still having good symptoms though if they turn out to be side effects from the heparin/steroids/progesterone I will feel very foolish. X


----------



## wanabeamama

Kelly9 said:


> they don't do bloods just a urine test but I'm going to test at 14dpo.

An ok, I will keep my fingers crossed:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all!
> Congrats on being pupo with a blast tiff! X
> 
> Kazza- glad your starting shortly!
> 
> aFM- otd is. Friday and gonna try to stick to that. Still having good symptoms though if they turn out to be side effects from the heparin/steroids/progesterone I will feel very foolish. X

Good luck for Friday and don't feel foolish:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

ST, friday is almost here! Hang in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I agree no foolishness at all. Wish my OTD was friday lol.


----------



## babies7777

Soooooooooo exciting, tons of luck tiff an st, i didnt test till test day an def recommend it. :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks everyone! My pma is going down a bit as my symptoms are so like AF symptoms it's scaring me! But also having just a lot of general stomachs pain which is all over, so that might be from the extra drugs I'm taking?! This is so hard!!!!
Yesterday had some nausea but again could be the drugs, this is such a cruel game! 

Tiff- I went an had a look at your hatching blast-Tulip! Wow I have never seen that before! My blasts looked exactly like yours but not hatching! X

Have a good day everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Ooughh it is exciting. I had really bad af cramps too & look what happened to me. I was convinced it hadn't worked xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

I thought you had maddie! Thank you! X


----------



## Kelly9

St any symptom is a good sign. I can't decide if I'm feeling anything or nothing. Te blast should implant today since it already hatched so hoping to feel somethig stronger soon.


----------



## wanabeamama

schoolteacher said:


> Thanks everyone! My pma is going down a bit as my symptoms are so like AF symptoms it's scaring me! But also having just a lot of general stomachs pain which is all over, so that might be from the extra drugs I'm taking?! This is so hard!!!!
> Yesterday had some nausea but again could be the drugs, this is such a cruel game!
> 
> Tiff- I went an had a look at your hatching blast-Tulip! Wow I have never seen that before! My blasts looked exactly like yours but not hatching! X
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Xxxx

:cry:It is a cruel game but were not alone :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

St I have a good vibe about you. AF signs are good. Hang in there honey, only 2 more sleeps. Ooh how many dpo are you today?

Tiff just think, since you went to blast you don't have so long to wait to test as you did last time :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm 13dpo today! I think- transfer was a week ago today so that is 7dp5dt right! Hey if that's right I've just realised they making me wait 15 days , isn't it normally 14? 

Thanks for the encouragement hope! 

Tiff I hope you start to feel something soon! X


----------



## ~Hope~

Our clinic makes us wait 16 days - I suppose if you had a natural cycle AF would arrive at 15 dpo so maybe thats why the clinic chooses that day. I got my BFP on the evening of 13 dpo. 

Hang on aren't you 12dpo today... Is 7 + 5 12? My brain is mush!


----------



## rosababy

ST, I think any af symptom is a good sign too. I had cramps with my bfp. :thumbup: You could test today you know...:winkwink:


----------



## ~Hope~

I'm watching I didn't know I was pregnant, according to the VoiceOver the couple were doing IVF in Russia and they were at home one day when they got a call to say that they had found a donor, they then had to fly to Russia so that the eggs could be implanted because apparently that has to happen within 14 hours. So they flew straight out, the eggs were fertilised and implanted... Then five days later she got a BFP. :saywhat: Absolutely nothing of that can be factually accurate surely!


----------



## ~Hope~

Rosa you pee stick pusher! :rofl:


----------



## schoolteacher

Lol rosa! Hope you are right 7 +5 is 12! Doh! :wacko: And im a teacher, ha ha! It's my brain that's gone to mush! Oops! Ok so I'm 12dpo, 14dpo on Friday!


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooo fingers crossed girls. I'm getting positive vibes for you both :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope depends if they used her husband sperm or a donor embryo. I did see that one but it was ages ago.

St yes 12dpo.

I don't know if I'm feeling anything hard to tell but if it's something I suspect it'll get stronger. I hope something good and strong pops up to reassure me. I keep going positive to negative in how I feel. With the FET I mostly thought it didn't work so thats a small change. The negative from the FET also puts the doubt in my mind since it's not worked before. 

My son is currently getting a time out right now for throwing his container of bananas at me, they got all over my bed!

Oh and we got a total of 3 to freeze, 1 at day 5 and the other 2 at day 6


----------



## Maddie30

Ouugghh I have positive vibes too xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Wishing u all the luck for Fri. I truly hope its 3rd time lucky for you x

Tiff- Good luck an hope 2ww goes fast for you x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Maddie30

One more day St!!! Woopppp!! 

Kelly hope your ok??

Anyone heard from tinks??

Have a good day guys xx


----------



## schoolteacher

I haven't heard from tinks, I guess she is just taking a break whilst waiting for treatment?x

Tiff- yay for 3 frosties, I got none :-( x

Thanks for thinking Of me AQ and everybody else! X


----------



## ellemar

Ahhh I haven't logged in for one day and I feel like so much has happened - good luck, hugs, etc... for everyone and their updates!!

I have a question for anyone who was put on b/c prior to starting... When did you go off? I was on a 3 month bc cycle, and was told to go off 14 days after I started my last pack...I still am waiting for AF, and I have my first Drs appointment today...I am concerned that I don't have AF yet..... Hmmm.....???


----------



## Kelly9

I took bcp's for 3 weeks. 

ST tomorrow is the day!

Tinks was suppose to start in July so I'm surprised she's not back :( I hope all is well.

Forgot to test trigger with fmu will do with smu. 7dpo, 7 more days to go.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff yay for frosties! Oh and it was her hubby's sperm hence the :confused: on the procedure and timings they described. 

St 1 more sleep!

AQ any news on your appeal? How's things with you and DH?

:wave: to all those I missed


----------



## Kelly9

procedure and timings? Did I miss something? Are you referring to tinks?

COME BACK TINKS!

Still got trigger lingering at 9 days past collection or 7dpo. I really wanted it to be neg by now, will do another ic tomorrow hopefully it's neg then I'll stop testing for a bit till I want to know if it's worked.


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Thanks for asking after me and nope wont know about appeal decision till end of Aug so just focusing on my diet and fitness and praying we get a YES end of Aug. How are u doing? x

ST- Ooooh im so excited and nervous for you for tomorrow! im on a late shift tomorrow so il be logging on first thing tomorrow morning! eeeek i cant imagine how nervous u are! x

Hi to Tiff, Maddie, Babies, Ellemar and all the gang and Tinks- We miss u! xxx


----------



## Traskey

AQ, well done on SOW and your certificate!

Tiff, yay for 3 frosties, that's great news :) Keep up the PMA. 

ST, good luck for testing tomorrow morning :dust: 

Hi and hugs for everyone else. Not heard from Tinks yet, should be back soon I think x


----------



## africaqueen

Aww thanks Trask.
Hope to get my stone award before end of mth. lol xxx


----------



## Kelly9

St our clinic has a more "liberal" freezing policy, a lot of clinics won't freeze anything that isn't perfect or near perfect mine will freeze anything 2.5 and up on a scale of 1-4. Though we have 3 grade A blasts so lucked out. I'm sad you didn't get any to freeze, it certainly makes things easier I don't think I could do another fresh round of IVF, I really admire you and those that have gone through that, and hope nothing but the best outcomes for you and AQ and Kazza and anyone else. 

AQ I hope you get it, seems to me like you'd have a case with them not doing the icsi when they were suppose to.


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm terrified girls :-(


----------



## Kelly9

awwww I'd hug you in real life if I could but you're just to far away. Are you still determined to wait till tomorrow? You could always test today it should register then it'd be over with.


----------



## babies7777

St, everything crossed :hugs: like maddie said i got stomach pains too and backache, im crossing everything for u :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I have stomach pains now and backache and cramping, I'm hoping it's for a good reason. Your symptoms sound good.


----------



## rosababy

St, I'm sorry you're so scared...I know that feeling all too well. :hugs: Try to do lots of stuff tonight to keep yourself busy. Everything is crossed for you.


----------



## africaqueen

ST- I understand you being scared with it being your 3rd cycle but we are all here for you, wishing you all the very best and i hope an pray i log on to bfp news in the morning xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Morning ladies xx

St good luck. I'm off to work but will pop on to see your bfp xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Well ladies its a....... :bfp::bfp::bfp:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Can't believe it! We are absolutely over the moon and in shock! I have never ever ever seen two pink lines before, I keep staring at them and checking but there there! Thought it would be such a cliche to be 3rd time lucky-I've only ever known disapointment, how could it possibly be any different??
Its not sinking in yet!!!!! but i'm so :happydance:
DH cried, I cried!! This was all at 5.30am as thats when I needed a wee!!!!!
I can't put into words how I feel......

Ladies I just want to say thank-you for all your support-it means so much to know that you've all been thinking about me and offering such kind words. To know that you are truly spurring me on, and understand just how darn how this journey has been-my whole married life so far has been marred by infertility........ Finally some good news. Love you all. :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babies7777

St!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sooooooooooooooooooo happy for uuuuuuuuu, your symptoms sounded so great. :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo:

Oh I should have put my webcam on... I was reading posts holding my breath with my fingers crossed just hoping and wishing... and then I read your post and literally shouted "YAYYYYYYYY" and did a little dance, and shed a little tear.

I am so so so so so happy for you honey - you deserve this so much - here's to a very happy and healthy 9 months!

:dance: :wohoo:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff - sorry I was talking about that stupid tv show :lol: Hope you're hanging in there. Not long til OTD for you now.

Our clinic has just tightened up on freezing as their studies showed that the poorer the quality the less chance it will unfreeze or implant, so they only let you freeze A and A/B embryos. We actually had an A/B and two Bs left after our transfer and because we already have an A/B and B in the freezer they did let us freeze all of them - but said probably just to think we have 2 instead of 5.

AQ good for you for focusing on your own health and well being. I really hope that the PCT do the right thing for you :hugs:

Tinks - where are you??????

:wave: to all my other lovely ladies


----------



## rosababy

ST!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :bunny: :headspin: :happydance:

HUGE congrats!!!!!!!! I'm soooooo happy for you!!!!
Here it is, 4:45 am my time and I can't sleep, :wacko: and I'm over the moon for you!!!!!! :wohoo: Now I won't be able to go back to sleep for sure!! :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks Rosa, Hope and Babies, lovely words thank-you! Well got scan already sorted-just under a 4 week wait as we are going on hoilday soon. Its on 9th August, can't wait!! The lady at my fertility clinic (the egg share nurse) said I will be 7+6 then! My sis is a midwife and worked out a due date on her wheel 'thing' of march 18th! xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

St I am just so axed and happy For you. With your symptoms
I just had such a good feeling! Huge congrats. 

Trigger is finally out! Now no more testing for me for as long as I can hold off. I can see how st was scared cause since last night I've been feeling very scared. 6 more days to go.


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck tiff, everything crossed!


----------



## wanabeamama

Congratulations:happydance::happydance:Yey I'm so happy for you :cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Maddie30

Wowww...St:happydance::happydance: I'm sooo happy for you. Big congratulations. I knew from your symptoms it was your time. I am truly over the moon for you. Wish I could give you a big hug. You soo deserve it!!! I can't wait now to see how many you are cooking. I know it doesn't matter. We all I suppose just pray to have at least one healthy baby xxx

Kelly not long for you now xxx


----------



## Denisia

Well done ST!!!!!! I was thinking about you and I am so pleased for you. You deserve it!!! xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Sorry I've been MIA girls, my sisters visiting so been super busy, she goes back tomorrow so will have a proper catch up with you all then but I had to nip on to see st's result!

St - omg I'm actually crying with happiness for you hun! Massive massive congratulations to you and your dh, you both deserve it so much! Really am chuffed for you! I wish you all the luck for the next 9 months and woo for not having to wait long for your scan :happydance:

Tiff - good luck for testing!!

:hi: all, will drop into journals tomorrow! Sending you all big :hug:


----------



## ellemar

ST - That is AMAZING news...I am soooo happy for you!!!! I can't even imagine how excited you must be....!!!!!:cloud9: OMG - you must be sooooo looking forward to your first scan so you can see your bundle of joy !!!! 

Tiff - Eeek hang in there, and fx for you!!!

AQ - I'm happy you have something progressing in August, just doesn't seem right....Best of luck :)

My BFF who had IVF in December gave birth to a baby girl last night :) I am so over the moon happy for them!!

I start my injections today!! Next appointment is on Tuesday to see how things are growing!!! I am pumped, nervous, excited. Anyone on this cycle with me??!!! 

Hi to everyone else!!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Best of luck Elle :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck elle!

Trigger still there, this has to be the longest lingering trigger ever, I'm 10 days past transfer but last time it was out like 6 days past. Ugh. Oh well it's fun peeing on sticks. 

St did you get your scan date yet?


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening all and thanks again for all the heartfelt congratulations! Reading your responses make me well up! Thank you thank you thank you! I love this thread.
Princess- great to hear from u! 
Will do more personals tomorrow - sorry  off to bed! X


----------



## Kelly9

ST now make sure you have fun peeing on all sorts of sticks and get a digi there is nothing quiet like seeing the words "pregnant"


----------



## africaqueen

ST- OMG i am sat here crying for you!!!
I couldnt get on this morning as connection was playing up and then i was in work on a late an got home just now after seeing my dad and im soooooo happy for you an dh!!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah your pregnant! after all that heartache and despair you are gonna be a mummy! i am always so happy to read bfp news but even more so for someone who has been through so much sadness and 2 failed cycles. Truly over the moon for you. I just pray i am give 3rd time lucky news soon too. You have given me so much hope everything goes smoothly for you. GET A TICKER UP!! haha xxx

xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

ellemar said:


> My BFF who had IVF in December gave birth to a baby girl last night :) I am so over the moon happy for them!!
> 
> I start my injections today!! Next appointment is on Tuesday to see how things are growing!!! I am pumped, nervous, excited. Anyone on this cycle with me??!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!!!

Fantastic news on your friend Elle, how lovely!!! best of luck with injections, is this your 2nd cycle? xx



Kelly9 said:


> ST now make sure you have fun peeing on all sorts of sticks and get a digi there is nothing quiet like seeing the words "pregnant"

I know its great! its funny though I was a bit scared to pee on a digi one but I did and your right it was lovely seeing the word 'pregnant'. Scan is 9th august I will be 7+6 then. Could have been earlier but we're on hols in france the week before! xx



africaqueen said:


> ST- OMG i am sat here crying for you!!!
> I couldnt get on this morning as connection was playing up and then i was in work on a late an got home just now after seeing my dad and im soooooo happy for you an dh!!!
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah your pregnant! after all that heartache and despair you are gonna be a mummy! i am always so happy to read bfp news but even more so for someone who has been through so much sadness and 2 failed cycles. Truly over the moon for you. I just pray i am give 3rd time lucky news soon too. You have given me so much hope everything goes smoothly for you. GET A TICKER UP!! haha xxx
> 
> xxx

What a lovely repsonse Aq thank-you so much! You put into words so nicely. To be looking down the barrel of a 3rd fresh cycle was really hard, you think it will never work, I'm proof ! You will be a mummy too I know you will. FX on the funding-I was never elgible for any, but I don't begrudge those who are. I was lucky enough to be able to egg share. They should have given you icsi, I pray you win. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

So lovely to see you with a ticker st :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

ST aug 9th is my lo's 2nd birthday, a great day!


----------



## Kelly9

Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:


----------



## ellemar

OMG Tiff - that's amazing!!!! I am soooooo happy for you. I love BFP stories!!! Just amazing. YAY!!! You definitely have a little angel watching over you :)

ST - It's my first IVF cycle....I've had a couple failed IUI's. I hope this journey will work for me/us!!

Keep those BFP's coming ladies - It truly is what keeps so many of us positive about the experience!! 

YAY - so happy for you ladies!!!


----------



## Doodar

Wow so much to catch up on here.

ST.... HUGE congrats hunny I'm so pleased for you :happydance:

Tiff well what can I say, I knew this time would be it for you. Well Done hun so so pleased for you. :happydance:

Well done ladies, it's so lovely to log on and see some bfp's to such deserving people. :hugs:

Hope the rest of you are all ok and wishing you those of you still waiting all the luck in the world :flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

No way, tiff that's amazing news! Oh wow wow wow!

Double :bfp: on Friday 13th! It was my angel baby's EDD on Friday and I think tiff and ST have two little angel babies watching over them.


----------



## rosababy

tiff, HUGE HUGE HUGE congrats!!!!!! :wohoo: That's incredible!! Why shouldn't it have worked again for you?! :yipee: When is your beta?


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- CONGRATS!! Sooo glad it worked for you and i hope all goes smoothly and you have a happy an healthy 9mths x

ST- Lovin the ticker ;-) bet it still hasnt sunk in yet x

Doodar- Your daughter is beautiful! congrats again x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Omg Tiff that's amazing! What fantastic news  defo sounds like we are being watched over by angel babies. To test out the trigger then see it get dark again sounds very cool! How many dpo are you? I will be 5 weeks preggo tomorrow! Bump buddies!  x

Hope- I didn't realise it was your EDD on Friday, I hope that day wasn't too hard for you. Xx

Doodar- lovely to hear from you, can't believe your LO is over a month already. Hope your enjoying every minute! X

Evening AQ, and the rest of the gang! X


----------



## ~Hope~

Friday was actually ok. I wasn't sure how I'd feel but I think I've accepted that our first wasn't meant to be. I'm blessed to have two babies in my tummy and an angel in my shoulder.


----------



## wanabeamama

CongratulationsCongratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: that's great news omg so you had ET 3days ago? Im confused wow that's amaizing :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Sorry just saw it it was tuesday lol


----------



## princess_1991

:happydance: yayyy tiff that's amazing!! So happy for you hun, Hannah is definitely looking down on you! :hugs:

It's so lovely to hear all the success stories, good luck to everyone still cycling 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm 10dpo today but I got a positive at 8dpo :) Just wanted to be sure though. 

Thanks everyone for your wishes and congrats, I still can't believe it. AQ and Kazza and elle you're next!

My clinic doesn't do betas but I'm going to make an apt with my family doc in the 19th then my urine test from the clinic is the 23 the day before I leave for BC to visit a friend for 9 days. I'm expecting my first scan to be in my 7th weeks, I won't know till the 24th though when the clinic calls me back with my urine result lol not that I need them. 

Hope it's great to be bump buds again.

ST my due date is march 28th, when is yours? You're only a week and a day or so ahead of me I believe.


----------



## babies7777

Huge congrats tiff, thats excellent news!!! :dance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## wanabeamama

Your success gives me hope :)


----------



## ellemar

Thanks Tiff - I hope we are next :) LOL!!

Awww...I am still just SO happy for all you ladies w/ BFPs and wishing nothing but a healthy 9 months for you all !!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey Tiff! Yep my due date is 18th march, very close indeed! X


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh ST, meant to say, it seems the endo scratch has worked then! hehe. I am feeling very positive about our next cycle if we manage to get the funding of course xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

AQ I hope you do get funding :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly.....:happydance:..wow:happydance::happydance:I am sooo happy for you. Congratulations. I am soo happy for you. Stay rested & enjoy xx

St I hope your still on :cloud9: xx

Doodar so lovely to see you on here. It's been a while. Your daughter is beautiful:flower:

Hope how are you? My angel baby Edd was on the 09th. I had mixed feelings & feel totally blessed like I'm sure you do to be where we are now xxx

Afm I'm well. Nervous about anomaly scan on Thursday. Hopefully all still well. 

Hi and night night to all the gang xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

We could end up even sooner with the births since this is my third and your first! Who knows, it'll be fun though for sure. 

AQ I really hope you get the funding, aug is only next month!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations ST and Tiff!!!!!:baby::flower::thumbup::baby::happydance::kiss::cloud9:

I am so, so, so pleased for you both! I was feeling positive for both of you, especially with your symptoms ST and Tiff not finding the trigger was disappearing (I said to DH I don't think it's going to by now!) 

Super happy for you both. 

Doodar, lovely to see you and your new avi :D

AQ, still thinking positive thoughts for another cycle for you. They really should after not giving you ICSI last cycle. Keep fighting it!

Hope, i'm glad that your angel baby's due date went as easy as it could have done. These things are never truly easy :hugs: 

Princess, lovely to see you. 

Elle, Wanna, good luck for this cycle. 

Maddie, how are you doing. Good luck for the anomoly scan. 

Rosa, not long for you and Babies now :D
:hug: for everyone else!


----------



## Kelly9

thanks traskey, ps every time I spell your name it wants to switch it to trashy :dohh:


----------



## ~Hope~

I've been watching repeats of OBeM on a Wednesday on More4 and then randomly it was on last night too. Looks like the first series which I didn't watch. There's a woman having her fourth kid and the hubby who is 41 is acting like an 18 year old, and then their 18 year old son is in the room, with her with her bits on show!


----------



## babies7777

I think i know the one u mean, was it where he kept playing with the gloves blowing into them?





~Hope~ said:


> I've been watching repeats of OBeM on a Wednesday on More4 and then randomly it was on last night too. Looks like the first series which I didn't watch. There's a woman having her fourth kid and the hubby who is 41 is acting like an 18 year old, and then their 18 year old son is in the room, with her with her bits on show!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support of our appeal ladies. means a lot xx

ST and Tiff- Il bet you ladies are on cloud nine  x

Hi to Trask, Hope, Maddie, Babies, princess and all the gang and i hope Tinks is ok??
xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

^^ yep that's the one. It's not the first series, must have been the first of the second series as I recognised the 'coming next week' people.


----------



## Kelly9

I would not want my kids to see my hoohah at that age. Eek! 

Am for sure on cloud 9. Trying to let it just sink in :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hope everyone is ok? its quiet on here today.

Well FINALLY our consultant has done the support letter for our appeal!!! sooo happy!
He emailed me this morning to say he fully supports us an he has done the letter saying he recommends a 3rd cycle :)) Called our GP and told her he's done it so she is going to send her support letter this wk too an then we just have to sit tight till 13th of August and wait for the decision of the panel. Eeeek its gonna drag till then! ball is rolling xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Thats coming up soon! YAY for people being in your corner!

I had pink when I wiped yesterday so went into the docs got a beta done have the second tomorrow, I was really freaking out but my ic was darker today then yesterday and my digi conception test said pregnant 2-3 two days sooner then I expected. It's really a shame I couldn't have two embies cause I would swear by my test lines and such that there's two in there but obviously not lol.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- One of my friends had 1 blast transferred an she had her twin boys last dec ;-) the blast obviously split in two. It can an does happen. Hope beta all fine tomorrow xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I know it does! I think I'd still be shocked if it did but I'm finding myself wanting just 1, with the pink spotting I got scared and really I'm already high risk so I want an uneventful pregnancy.


----------



## princess_1991

Just thought I'd share for those who hadn't seen my journal, found out yesterday we are having a little girl :thumbup:

Tiff - glad everything is ok, I think after our journeys the only thing we ask for is a healthy pregnancy! :hugs:

Aq - yay for recommendation letter, got my fingers tightly crossed for august! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Well statistically IVF pregnancies favour females more then males, it's not a huge difference but it's there. Congrats. I'm praying for a little girl to.


----------



## ~Hope~

I suppose our record here stacks up with that. With little Hannah and then Kirsten, Tracey, Doodar, and Isabella all with girls, and rosa with a boy. Did I miss anyone? 

Tiff I really hope the spotting was nothing. And AQ I told her the exact same thing, just cos you only have one back doesn't mean identicals aren't possible!

Aq so glad your appeal has been submitted. It's really not long until august 13 - I have a ticker as its my 20 week scan that day too!

Kirsten congrats again for team pink :dance:


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsten- Yay for team pink! lots of pretty things for lil girls x

Hope- Ooh i shall keep my eye on your ticker then and look forward to your scan an also the decision for us altho im so nervous incase its a no again x

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hope are you leaning towards any specific gender? 

Princess was your intuition telling you girl or boy before you knew?

I know indents could happen just not very likely. Plus if it's indents it HAS to be two girls cause I don't want 4 kids!!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls!

Tiff - I could have sworn blind it was Gunna be a boy, I was so sure to the point I had dh starting to think it might have been a boy and we were both calling her "he"!
When the sonographer said girl we were so shocked! I cried :haha: 
Still hasn't quite sunk in yet :shock:


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow princess a beautiful baby girl that's lovely!

Tiff- sorry to hear you had some pink cm I dread that happening even though everything I have read says it's normal and doesn't mean anything bad. Your mind would automatically feel the opposite! Glad your getting some betas, so annoying my clinic don't do them-though if I really got worried I would go to go and insist! X

Hope- I hadn't realised how many baby girls on this thread til u said! Interesting! X

aQ- great news on letter and date coming up! X

AFM- very tired but that's partly due to busy at school! Does pregnancy really go this slow? I've only known of my pregnancy 5 days and it just seems like the 2nd trimester is a life time away! It's just that I'm finding these early days so scary in case something happens! Feel guilty about everything e.g only eating 1 of my 5 a day today! Oh dear. X


----------



## Kelly9

I had to get the betas from my doctor, she's closer and it's easier. 

Going in for my official clinic test tomorrow.


----------



## rosababy

schoolteacher said:


> AFM- very tired but that's partly due to busy at school! Does pregnancy really go this slow? I've only known of my pregnancy 5 days and it just seems like the 2nd trimester is a life time away! It's just that I'm finding these early days so scary in case something happens! Feel guilty about everything e.g only eating 1 of my 5 a day today! Oh dear. X

HA! Yes, it really does go that slowly. Especially in the 1st tri when we're afraid of everything. Every little twinge, every drop of blood (heaven forbid), everyTHING! :wacko: Just think of every day as a step and every week as a milestone. You'll get there.

AQ, so exciting that you got your first approval!! :thumbup: Do you know when you'll find out the final verdict?

Tiff and ST, look at your beautiful tickers! :cloud9:
Am I really the only one having a boy?! Wow!


----------



## Kelly9

I have a boy he's 2 though :)


----------



## babies7777

Loving the new tickers, its so exciting in here, aq and tink its gonna be u next, and elmar, oooh aq did u say it was mr kingsland who wrote ur letter? i saw him on the news a few weeks back and he was fully supporting nice guidelines for a 3rd try so fingers an toes crossed his letter will swing it for u! 

My dh thinks our second embie was a boy and the girl was stronger, it does look like that from our thread numbers for sure.

Re the worry, i still get scared when she has little quiet times and try wake her up, i think we worry till they are born then worry even more :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Tiff, good luck for your blood tests today.

ST, yes, it's a worry about eating and vitamins etc. Just hang in there, only one more day of school and then you can relax a bit at home. 

Babies, my DH tries to wake ours up too when they get quiet. 

Rosa, yay for boys :D

AQ, things are sounding positive, keep up the PMA!

:hug: for everyone else :dance:


----------



## ~Hope~

ST the entire first tri is filled with worry - you just have to try and relax and stay positive. Oh and some days I don't even manage one of my five a day! Just get some prenatal vits :)

Tiff - I know you have a boy - but since he was your miracle I didn't add him to the list :thumbup: FX for the beta

I've been referring to twin 1 as she and twin 2 as he but I'm not sure that's an inkling. Gonna have to wait a while to see if I'm right as we're staying as Team Yellow until they arrive. Boo! DH is insisting!

AQ - my fingers are staying tightly crossed for you.

Hello everyone - got to dash I need to start working again :wave:


----------



## Kelly9

Gosh hope I couldn't do it with twins! I'd want to plan.

Won't have blood test from tuesday till tomorrow at the earliest and maybe not then looks like I'm not getting my results from today till next week. So mad, I've been worrying like crazy, the least they could do it put an end to it.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. 

Babies- Yes mr K is our consultant an he has written the support letter  x

Rosa- We will find out mid/end of aug the final decision. How are you doing? x

ST- has the news sunk in yet? lol x

Tiff- Good luck with beta results x

Hi to Hope, Elle, Trask, Princess, Tinks an all the gang xxx


----------



## rosababy

I'm doing good, thanks! Very happy that I'm on summer break from teaching because I'm not sleeping well at night. Nursery is ready. :thumbup: 33 weeks tomorrow, so we're on the final countdown and getting excited!


----------



## Kelly9

It's always good to get the nursery done :) 

My first beta was 128, I'm quiet happy with that :)


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> It's always good to get the nursery done :)
> 
> My first beta was 128, I'm quiet happy with that :)

thanks! And that's almost exactly what my first beta was too. :thumbup: 14 dpo?


----------



## Kelly9

nope 12dpo, my 14dpo one was taken today


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Aww bet your so excited and lovely the nursery is done. I can't wait to put our spare room to good use! x

Tiff- Great news on beta. Hope u can relax a tiny bit now x


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I'm not as stressed as I was but it'll be nice to har complete confirmation and te sooner the better 

I have a scan at 7 weeks aug 10 then one at 9 weeks aug 24 :)


----------



## ~Hope~

Nice beta Tiff. Try and stay calm and positive. 

Anyone else getting the ridiculous how to get laid adverts when trying to catch up here?


----------



## princess_1991

Yes hope, apparently it's something to do with iPhone/iPad/iPod, I have been on the laptop and it doesn't do it but it's so much easier and I'm more mobile on my iPhone, in the forums and testing section they have got a way of fixing it but I've tried it and it hasnt worked for me :shrug:

Tiff congrats on the beta :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not having issues with adverts


----------



## Traskey

Great news Tiff, so pleased for you!


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm came on on my phone yesterday and couldn't even find this thread! It was literally gone- think that's my phone though- no adverts?
So sorry only just on-excellent news on a good first beta tiff! Hope u get the next one soon! Fab you have 2 scans booked too! I'm just relying on pregnancy tests still- did another yesterday! X


----------



## Kelly9

ST when are your betas? Still don't know when scan is?

I only got 2 early ones cause of the pink I had, they gave me a form to get a scan done asap but I figured (once i calmed down) that I wouldn't see anything if much at 4+4 so I'd rather wait and have a scan at the all important time of 9 weeks since it's a crucial time :) Then I figure we'll be in the clear to tell everyone if we want to. 

I don't know how I am going to hide it much longer though, my tummy is soooooo bloated and big from the IVF, by the end of the day I look 12+ weeks pregnant and I have a very slim tummy so my friends would notice, been wearing baggy things lately.

I've been doing at least an ic everyday!


----------



## hsisj

Did any of u ladies have diarrhoea with the ivf meds x


----------



## Kelly9

Not that I can remember


----------



## hsisj

Oh god I'm freaking Out


----------



## Kelly9

Why? Everyone deals with the meds differently and reacts differently and we don't all use the same meds.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey tiff! My clinic don't do betas, I'm ok with that at the mo though it would have been nice. I've been doing frers every couple of days and 2 digitals! I have 4 tests left, but think if I'm gonna keep up this poas habit then I'd better by some ICs otherwise it's gonna get very expensive! Scan is on aug 9th! Day before your first one, I will be just over 8 weeks! X


----------



## Kelly9

My sons second birthday is AUg 9 :) I spent 85 buck on tests this cycle cause of the pink spotting. Not buying anymore lol. I"m guessing the lines are getting darker then?

My clinic doesn't do betas either I only got mine cause of the spotting.


----------



## schoolteacher

Lines are much darker than control line!! but I did a digi earlier and it's a bit annoying that it still says 2-3 weeks when I wanted it to say 3+ weeks by now! Makes me more sure it's not twins- as also I haven't felt sick yet, just very tired! I know there not sure ways to tell but we'll see! 
Have u had any more spotting? Hope not  x


----------



## Kelly9

Nope no more spotting. I'm starting to believe the conception indicators can be fussy, you need a level of 200 for 2-3 weeks and I got 2-3 weeks at 12dpo with a level of 128, then I had a friend who had a level of 450 something only getting 1-2 then it magically skipped 2-3 and went straight to 3+ so I wouldn't read anything into it. I'm going to do my next digi on monday and see what it says but I'm not expecting 3+ for a few days later.


----------



## schoolteacher

Yeah lol I'm thinking of buying just one more digi as well and doing it sometime next week! Thanks for the digi info  x


----------



## Kelly9

no problem. I have two left and I refuse to buy more tests to expensive lol.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've been away but wow!! Congratulations to Kelly and st !! I've not read through every post I'm afraid as I will be here forever do if there's any other important news I've missed please fill me in!! 

Aq how are you hun? 

AFM on the pill now former next three weeks before d regging for fet only one in the freezer so really hope it survives the thaw!!! 

This is the last nhs funded cycle so really hope this is the one!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck kazza! X

Well what beautiful weather in England ladies! It's so hot! Unfortunately I'm all alone as DH is away, boo hoo! X


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks st

Does anyone understand gradings my frozen is 6bb 

I think the 6 means hatched but not sure!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Best of luck with your FET. I hope your lil snow baby comes home. I am ok as it goes thanks. Just hoping an praying we win our appeal with the pct for a 3rd cycle of IVF an this time with ICSI for much better chance x

ST- Yeah its so hot! was like a icebox in the office an like a oven when we stepped out on lunch! how u feeling? x

Tiff- Hope all well with u x

Hi to Hope, Tinks, maddie, Trask, Rosa, Babies an all the gang xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hey Kazza hatched might be what they assign a 6 to but not sure. 

I'm good morning sickness has kicked in though so I feel pretty tired and barry most the day. Im in BC now on my mini vacation visiting a friend.


----------



## ~Hope~

Hey girls :wave:

Kazza fx for your frostie. I don't know about the grade I'm afraid. 

Tiff boo for ms :hugs:

This weather is a killer! I have been hoping for some sunshine for weeks but I was thinking a nice 18-20 degrees not this stinking hot! I've just been outside enjoying the evening sunshine while there's a cool breeze and some shade :thumbup:

Oh and I'm reading a book called Two Week Wait. It's about two couples going through IVF and one is the donor and the other the recipient. I can't put it down, definitely worth a read.


----------



## rosababy

kazza, I'm pretty sure every clinic has different rating systems, so I'm not sure either. :shrug:

I'm loving all the tickers on here though! :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

I will look up that book who is the author?


----------



## schoolteacher

Ooh I would really like to read that book too! X

Yuck it is so hot and I have gone out to the hairdressers in leggings coz didn't wanna get my pasty legs out! So regretting that now!!!! X


----------



## princess_1991

I wish it was here st! Well it's warm but it's a bit foggy this morning so it's all a bit blerghh 

:hi: all hope your well! 

Aq not long until you get your decision! :thumbup:

Kazza - hope your little snow baby survives the thaw, I'm pretty sure grade 6 would be hatched because grade 5 is blast, fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## harvey119

anyone free to give me a little advice bout my follie scanxx


----------



## ~Hope~

The book is by Sarah Rayner. I'm reading it on my kindle but they also have it in paperback. St it is making me think about you as I read it because of the egg donor bit, and Kirsten too.

I've given up caring about my pasty legs, I've been out today in a pair of shorts, and I never wear shorts, only cropped trousers. But I figure surely people are looking at my bump not my pasty legs right? ;)

Harvey what advice do you need?


----------



## harvey119

well i went in for my first follicle scan today cos im stimming for ivf, and they found a 23 mm cyst x


----------



## babies7777

Hope, i dont care anymore as long as its comfy, cant wear shorts tho as i never found any mat ones an my belly hates anything with a band on it, im wearing dresses and one mat skirt that has a soft material around the waist.

Harvey, i had a cyst from the down reg drugs, they just aspirated it and i could continue with the treatment. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## harvey119

they want to leave mine til ec then aspirate it
im worried its gunnagrow too big
but good news is iv got 19 follies x


----------



## babies7777

Mine was found before stimming so thats why they aspirated it at that point. Just have to put your faith in the experts as im sure they would have done something if they thought it was required. Great news on ur follies :thumbup:


----------



## harvey119

i supose there isnt much tey can do really
im nhs and at my clinic we dont get scan before stimming, xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Harvey and great news on follies! cyst will be fine. Good luck x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Can I join you girls?
I have already started my Lupron on 7/21 and expecting ER to be on 8/10


----------



## Kelly9

Harvey I'd trust the docs to :)

I can't find that book on kobo, will have to see if ibooks has it. 

Did another ic today at 20dpo and it was a dark as it was going to get within 30 seconds.... I guess no more peeing on sticks for me as they won't change anymore lol!


----------



## babies7777

Yay tiff thats great news!!! excited to see ur first scan pics. :happydance:

Hi wantbabysoon.


----------



## wantbabysoon

babies7777 said:


> Yay tiff thats great news!!! excited to see ur first scan pics. :happydance:
> 
> Hi wantbabysoon.

Thanks


----------



## Kelly9

Me to! 16 more days!


----------



## ~Hope~

That's not too long to wait :thumbup:

Hi wantbabysoon. Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Relatively new to this but we found out in march I have haldros in both tubes and my AMH is slightly low for my age (21 is average mine is 19)

We start down regulation on Tuesday 31st and hopefully have IVF end of August beginning of September! Very excited!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi too all the newbies, make sure you keep us posted on your progress and all the ladies will offer as much advice and support as possible!!

Aq good luck with the pct appeal!! 

Hi babies, princess, Traskey, st, Kelly and all the gang!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi and welcome to the thread Wantbaby and Likkle 
Best of luck to you both xxx


----------



## harvey119

thanks girlies x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone! And hi to the new ladies! This is an excellent thread that's been going a long while!

AFM- got first midwife appointment it's on the 14th (scan on 9th) which is also my wedding anniversary! X


----------



## Kelly9

Yay and and my sons 2nd birthday ST!


----------



## princess_1991

I've got a midwife appt on the 14th too st :haha:

Good luck hun!


----------



## schoolteacher

Ah how cool is that tiff and princess! X

Princess and other british preggo ladies- quick question- after the 12 week scan do you get to see bubba again before the 20 week scan? Just seems a long time to wait in between! Thanks. X


----------



## princess_1991

No st, it does seem along time but believe me it flys by! The part that was dragging for me was after the 20 week because you then don't see them until delivery unless there's a problem but I ended up having an emergency scan at 28 weeks which I was quite grateful for!
You never know tho, you may have twinnies on board so could see them more anyway :winkwink:


----------



## ~Hope~

Can't believe you're 6 weeks already ST!

And happy 5 weeks Tiff!

No scan between 12 and 20 week scans :( seems like an age but I'm more than half way through. You're ok if your mw does the heartbeats at your 16 week appt but ours aren't allowed! I can't imagine having to go from 20 weeks until birth, luckily we get them every 4 weeks after the 20 week one. 

Weather man promised me it would be cooler tomorrow. Here's hoping!


----------



## Kelly9

We have ours at 12 then 18 then nothing unless you need it till right before delivery at 38 weeks but I usually pay for one privately in-between. If it's twins you'll have them more often for sure. I may get more as well since I have a fistula. 

As of right now I have one tomorrow (due to pain presumed ohss/gallbladder) 7 weeks then 9 weeks then 12 weeks then 18 weeks. Thats it that I know of for now.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks for replys! Tiff let us know how u get on at scan tomorrow! X


----------



## Traskey

St, yes 12 and 20 unless it's twins and then it's 24, 28, 32 and 36

Sorry I've not been online we've had to
Move out this week for the builders and no Internet. 

28 week scan yesterday showed some indicators of pre- eclampsia so going for another check up and scan today with the consultant. Will update when I can. 

His for everyone and hi to the newbies!!


----------



## Kelly9

Scan is Monday now due to issues with the booking peoPle being dumb. I'll be further slob though so I'll hopefully get to see more so there is a benefit.


----------



## schoolteacher

Ah ok tiff! Not long! X

Hi trask! Hope the decorating goes well! Really hope you don't get preeclampsia, I guess thats why they are monitoring u do well so these things don't get out of control. X x x

Evening all! So whose watching the Olympic opening ceremony? I have 2 friends dancing in it! 
I'm off to France for a week tomorrow, yay!!! So may not be able to be on here! X x x


----------



## notgivingup78

can i ask a question
i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
i had 
1x17mm
1x16mm
1x14mm
3x13mm
1x12mm
2x11mm
and lots at 10
is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
then sunday down to 75
then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x


----------



## africaqueen

Notgivingup- welcome and yes lots of chance for follies to catch up. I was the same an they were all over 16mm at next scan. Good luck for tomorrow x

Shadylady- welcome! are you due to start IVF/ICSI? x

Trask- hope your ok? get lots of rest x

ST- How did scan go? x

Tiff- Good luck for tomorrow x

AFM- All paperwork finally with PCT so just a waiting game now! so nervous! will have decision by 14th of Aug! eeeeek xxx


----------



## star7474

Hi all,

Just started taking buserelin injections this morning and had a skin rash all around the site of injection, it's now gone, but is it anything to worry about? It's our first round of ICSI and I've had all the drugs before for IUI and was fine with the rest.

Is there a better time to have the injections I just did mine this morning.

Thanks


----------



## 4everyoung

Wow! Lots of pregnant women in here! So glad to see it :) I'm back...having my baseline numbers tomorrow...looking forward to shots on Tuesday! Hoping that losing 40 lbs in 4 months and having a hubby who quit smoking and drinking will result in a magical IVF experience for us! 
xo
Stacy


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Star- I dr with my 1st cycle and had a little rash too. Its due to the way you inject before u get used of it. It will go the more u do ;-) good luck x

4ever- Lots of luck for starting your next cycle! x

Hi to all the gang x


AFM- Not sure what to make of this but got email today from our consultants Secretary saying the PCT had emailed her this morning and asked my height and weight so i am taking that as a good sign? cos why bother asking if they were not considering us? they didnt ask last time we applied do i am sooo on edge waiting for response now! ready for the mad house! lol xxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ what would height and weight have to do with it though? 

Scan went well baby is measuring ahead at 6+2, saw yoke sac no heartbeat yet but there is no way I can be further along then 5+6 at the most so it's likely my floppy uterus thats all lazy and lax. I had a big one with Hannah to. Another scan in 11 days, should see HB by then. My 21dpo beta was 6789! Doubling every 36 hours which is fab and yes there is only 1 in there :)


----------



## rosababy

great news, tif!! :happydance:

aq, interesting. I wonder what that would have anything to do with it. Are they asking your doc to send in the info?


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Great news! x

Rosa- How are u? x

As regards the criteria for a funded cycle of IVF in the uk you have to be within a healthy BMI range to qualify as they seem to think that it has a better chance of working if you are not over/under weight. So if they are asking im hoping that's a good sign as they asked before previous cycles too... so nervous waiting tho xxx


----------



## rosababy

doing good, thanks! getting to the uncomfortable phase, but it's okay. I just have to remember not to eat too much. Like a fraction of what I would normally eat. Otherwise, I pay for it...:dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

^^ aww not long now and we will have another rainbow baby in our group!  xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds promising aq! I think some fertility clinics won't even do ivf with a bmi over 30 cause it's known to affect odds.


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck aq!! sounds like they are really considering it, i still think its outrageous u have to go through this when nice say u should have 3 tries anyway but they will happily use nice as an excuse to deny people things. 

Tiff, great news on tulip, :happydance:

Hi to trask, princess, kazz, tink, rosa, st, hope, and everyone else, hope you're all well. :flower:


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacy sounds like you have both done the best you can to give this shot a good chance. Keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you.

AQ I think that means they are giving your case serious consideration :dust:

Tiff so glad that the scan went well. 

:wave: hello girls :wave:

We just got our first gold! :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

How many gold does Canada have? Haven't been watching. Hope when is gender scan? Are you finding out? Something in my head is thinking you're team yellow.


----------



## ~Hope~

Canada has a silver, 3 bronze, no gold. 

We have an anomaly scan on august 13 at 20 weeks. And we're staying Team Yellow :)


----------



## Kelly9

^ darn it! (to both) although we made a new record during the last winter olympics for gold so thats ok :) Or was it totally medals the record was for or both? I can't remember but we kicked ass.


----------



## 4magpies

We've decided to carry on naturally and see what the docs say when we go back in oct and if they want is to wait 2 years before IVF we are gonna do some egg share cycles early next year. 

Woo! 

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Hey everyone. Ended up being out of the house for over two weeks. Just catching up on all your news. 

Sending loads of pma for cycles, funding and first tri babies :hug:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all hope I'm not too late introducing myself. Hubby and I have started our first IVF an are currently on day 5 of down regulation!

I've it haldros in both tubes, and weve been trying for nearly 3 years now. Nothing wrong with hubby problem is just me :(

We've got our baseline scan on 16th August


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all back from my hol, how is everyone? X


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: likklegemz, we also had tubal problems although I'm not sure what haldros is, and got our bfp on the month of us trying for 3 years exactally :thumbup:
Good luck with your cycle hun!

St! How was your holiday? 

Seems a wee bit quiet round here, hope everyone is ok!

Aq - any news on the appeal yet? I know you said it was the 13th/14th but thought you may have heard early, hope your ok :hugs:

:hi: all first Tri mamas, how are you and your little beanies getting on?


----------



## africaqueen

ST- How was your hol? an wow 8wks already! x

Princess- We wont hear till 13th at the earliest as that is when our case goes before the board at the next panel meeting. How are u doing? x

Hi to Likkle  x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Kelly9

ST hope you had a good time, your scan is the 9th right? I think thats right cause I thought I remembered it being same day as my lo's birthday?

My son is going to be 2 in 3 days :shock: I just can't believe it.


----------



## schoolteacher

Yep it's on the 9th!! How u feeling?

I had a lovely hol thanks! I ate far too much and put on6lbs! Oops! Had MS on and off since week 7 and it's kicking in good and proper now- had it all day today! X

Hey princess! Great to hear from u! X

aQ- best of luck for 13/14th! My first midwife app is on 14th which is also my wedding anniversary! X

Hi again to all the new people, good luck with your cycles! X


----------



## Kelly9

I'm up and down with the ms I've had it every day since 6 weeks but some days are worse then others. Going to be interesting, starting the 13th of aug I work full time till the end of the month.


----------



## africaqueen

ST and Tiff- Hope MS wears off but its a sickness id LOVE to have  haha xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone 

Hope your all doing great xxxx just popping in to say hello xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey kazza! When is next cycle? X

AQ- I'm so glad to have the ms - reassuring! X


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah Kazza aren't you do for a FET soon? Good to see you!

My ms the last 2 days has been ok! hopefully it stays that way. The exhaustion has been bad though.


----------



## babies7777

Kazza, tons of luck with the fet, :flower:

Tiff and st, hope the morning sickness isnt too brutal. I always carried a carrier bag around with me, :haha:

Aq, tons of luck for the appeal, everything crossed.

Hi to everyone else and hugs.


----------



## Likklegemz

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: likklegemz, we also had tubal problems although I'm not sure what haldros is, and got our bfp on the month of us trying for 3 years exactally :thumbup:
> Good luck with your cycle hun!
> 
> St! How was your holiday?
> 
> Seems a wee bit quiet round here, hope everyone is ok!
> 
> Aq - any news on the appeal yet? I know you said it was the 13th/14th but thought you may have heard early, hope your ok :hugs:
> 
> :hi: all first Tri mamas, how are you and your little beanies getting on?

Hi hun, hope this happens to us - coming up to 3 years now

We're on down regulation drugs and have 1st baseline scan on 16th August - so scared but so excited

What kind of reactions has everyone had with the down regulation drugs? Im having lots of mood swings on them, the needle doesnt hurt but I get a stinging pain afterwards where the needle went in

Help appreciated!


----------



## kazzab25

Oooo hope the sickness dies down soon!! 

I start down regging for fet on Thursday but only one in the freezer. Praying it survives but it's a hatched bb blast. 

Aq any news on the appeal? 

Re down reg symptoms I was using a sniffer drug and had really bad headaches but that was all x


----------



## schoolteacher

It will survive kazza! X

Ickle Genzyme- I didn't DR as was on Short protocol so can't help I'm afraid! Best of luck! X


----------



## Doodar

Just popping in to say HI and see how your all doing, been thinking of you all.

Good luck to the new ladies on your cycles and those still waiting from the old gang :hugs: can't believe the thread has come full circle. A whole year old, where does the time go.


----------



## fluffygirl

I'm new here
Et yesterday otd 17th 
Xx
I got 5 frosties too x


----------



## babies7777

Good luck for your scan st, cant wait to hear! 

Happy birthday Skyler!! :cake:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

I'm sorry haven't been on much lately. Just a quick messsge to say hope your all well. Hi to the new ladies. I have been checking up on you all though. Have been awfully busy with work etc. 

Good luck for scan st. Xx

Happy birthday skylar. I think you said it was same day as st scan. Any more news on next scan Kelly?? X

Aq hope you get a decision very soon. You deserve this & more xx

Hope your all well lovely ladies.

Afm I'm fine. Can't believe I'm 24 weeks. Scan a few weeks ago went well. I have fibroids which they want to observe & were staying team yellow xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

Happy 2nd birthday skyler! :cake:

St - good luck for scan today!

Maddie - happy V day week :thumbup:

:hi: to all the newbies 

Can't believe it's been a year since this thread was started! :shock:


----------



## rosababy

Welcome fluffy! This is a nice group, very supportive, and you'll like it here. :flower:

Happy birthday, Skyler!! :cake:

maddie, happy V day! So glad your scan went well and yay for team yellow! I salute you...I couldn't do that. :dohh:

Afm, doing well at 36 weeks. Pretty uncomfortable at times, but doing pretty good considering. Bag is packed, and still picking up a few last minute things here and there. I'm ready!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! sorry took my time getting on here! Well short story-theres one little bubba growing nicely! heard and saw heartbeat-could see head, body and an arm! So relieved its untrue! Heres why: Long story::: Started bleeding yesterday about 5pm-absolutely terrifying I would not wish this on anybody its awful-also had a stomache ache. Blood was light red and it took 4 wipes to get it all. THANKGOD my sister is a midwife so rang her and explained-even messaged her a picture of the blood on the tissue (she said dont worry, women show me their knickers all the time!) She thought it looked ok as long as it didnt continue and luckily i was having my scan today. 
So needless to say I didnt get any sleep last night, but thankfully no more blood. Still had the stomache ache but it wasn't cramps which is what you don't want apparently. 
So on route to clinic and I really wasn't even thinking 'is it one or two?' just please god let there be one that is ok and actually something there!
Scan lady found baby quickly and found the bleeding too-you could see it as a dark patch on the screen-luckily not near baby though. They think it may actually have been the other embryo did make it for a while but then didn't continue :-( so thats a bit sad. The bleeding is coming from that area. Anywhoo-got 2 lovely pics and I may bleed so more which is scary but basically all is ok. Phew! xxxxx

Hi princess! I now know how you felt when you had that bleeding in first tri (and anyone else who did-I know doodar did?) its bloody terrifying! Isn't it fab this thread is a year old!! and your almost there! no long now! xxx

Hi maddie! nice to hear from you and 24 weeks already blimey-does it really speed up at any point because 1st tri is going so slow for me at the mo! x

Hi babies-hows your little bubba doing? x

AQ-I know your just waiting for news! Fx! FX! FX!!

Rosa-Ooh very close now, so exciting! xx

Tiff-happy birthday Skyler! How old is he? 2!? hope he is having a lovely daY? Your next scan is coming up isn't it? x

Goodluck fluffygirl!

Hello to tinks, hope, trask and anyone i have missed! x


----------



## rosababy

Oh, ST, how scary!! It's nice to have a midwife sister on call isn't it? :thumbup: I'm glad that the bleeding was fine and congrats on a healthy bub growing in there! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

St glad things worked out! Yay for a healthy baby with stron heartbeat I'm praying for the same at my scan which is tomorrow for all of you wondering. I do believe my
Time zone is quiet a bit earlier then most of you so youse not hear back till later. I'll text a pic to my friend and have her post it in my
Journal so long as all is well. 

I feel confident it will be well but you never know. 

Yes my little boy is 2 now :) I can't believe it!


----------



## schoolteacher

Ah he is so gorgeous Tiff and looks a lot like my nehew Evan did at that age! GL for scan tomorrow I'm sure is fine judging by your MS, look forward to hearing! If i can figure it out-I will try and put my scan pic on. Don't have date for next scan yet which is a bit annoying-meet midwife next tuesday. I could have had another one at fertility clinic but it's £150 a go and we can't afford to. So I'm just NHS now, though still taking all my drugs from the clinic. 

Rosa-it is very handy having a midwife sister-and she's very honest she just said this is what I would say to any other lady in your position. x


----------



## babies7777

So happy everything is well st, cant wait to see pics. Im great thanks, nesting away, washing everything in sight.


Good luck for your scan tomorrow tiff.


----------



## princess_1991

Yayyy st that's amazing news!! It is so scary with the bleeding but your little baba is healthy so try to relax a little (I know it's easier said then done :winkwink:)
They usually book the 12 week scan at your midwife booking appointment :thumbup:

Tiff - good luck for tomorrow!

Rosa and babies - I suppose either of you could go any day now :shock: good luck if you do!

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Fluffy and good luck! x

ST- Ah that must of been so nerve wrecking! so glad all is fine and u got to see your lil miracle! i cannot imagine how amazing that must be x

Hi to Rosa, Hope, Princess, Maddie, Kazza and all the gang. Sorry for lack of personals. We have dh's aunty and 2 cousins staying with us for the wkend from Nigeria and we are up to our eyes getting sorted out for them as we have been working all day! Zzzzzz. lol xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

St that bleed sounds scary. But so glad your little one is doing well. Next stop your 12 week scan :thumbup:

Tiff best of luck for yours tomorrow. And give Skyler a birthday hug :hugs:

Hey Maddie so lovely to see you :)

AQ keeping my fingers tightly crossed for good news next week for you :dust:

Hello to everyone else and good luck to all the new cyclers!


----------



## Kelly9

One year! We're going to get newbies joining us left right and centre lol :) 

I'll give him lots of birthday hugs and kisses. 

I'm heading out to my first prenatal apt shortly even though I desperately need a nap! I'm waiting for my son to fall asleep hoping he does so before I go so I don't have to bring him. CHris is home but he's napping for his night shift so if Skyler falls asleep I can just give chris a heads up then go. That would be much easier. 

I'm also looking forward to getting some meds for the ms. Scan is tomorrow, I wish it would hurry up and get here already.


----------



## kazzab25

St pheeeewweee so glad all is ok!! 

Kelly good luck with the scan! 

Aq anything new our end? 

I start down regging tomorrow for fet! 

Hi Maddie, Doodar, babies princess all the newbies!


----------



## schoolteacher

Ah kazza that's excellent news! GL!

AQ- only 4 more sleeps for u is that right? X

Tiff- how was the scan and appointment? X

Hi all! Happy Friday! X


----------



## Traskey

Happy Friday everyone and hello and good luck to the newbies. 

ST, congrats on a good scan. I had first tri bleeding and it scares the crap out of you! So sorry it seems like the second embie didn't make it but i'm so pleased that all seems well with the other one. 

Tiff, good luck with your scan today. 

AQ, any news on your appeal?

Kazza, good luck with this cycle starting tomorrow.

Maddie, great to hear from you. 

Rosa, almost there, not long now for you. 

Princess, can't believe it's been a year already!

Doodar, lovely to see you and your pic of your lovely daughter. 

Hi to everyone else i've missed. 

AFM, i've been told to stop work and rest as i'm borderline preeclampsia. Blood and protein in my urine and some issues with the placenta/cord on one of the twins in particular. If we can keep it under control then delivery is 37 weeks, if we can't then 32-34 weeks. Basically as long as is possible and healthy for the girls.


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh my goodness trask! Rest up, keep your girls in a few more weeks, best of luck! X


----------



## Traskey

Thanks ST. Saw the local docs today and she just signed me off for the rest of the pregnancy . The hospital don't do it, incase it effects your maternity pay. You can still be off sick until 4 weeks before you told them you are starting maternity so I have about 3 weeks of being sick and then it will change to maternity.


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh that's good I will worry about things like that! X


----------



## Kelly9

Trasky take it easy and grow those girls as long as possible! WHats the issue with the cord? 

AQ no news yet?

Yay Kazza you're getting so close!

Hi to everyone else, 

afm: Scan was great! HB was 153, I was totally right about Tulip, she implanted at 5dpo the day of transfer and I did feel it, I'm measuring perfectly 7+3 there's a pic in my journal and I'm due march 26th.


----------



## ~Hope~

:dance:


----------



## Kelly9

I really wish I knew what was up with tinks, does anyone have any contact with her outside of bnb or in other threads?


----------



## rosababy

great news, tiff!! :yipee:

I'm also wondering about tinks. I wonder if she pushed her start dates back. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know but I wish she'd come back!


----------



## Traskey

Great news Tiff! So pleased for you. 

Afm, I have confirmed preeclampsia today so back to the hospital tomorrow :(


----------



## Kelly9

Hopefully they can manage it for you, will you be admitted and on bed rest?


----------



## ~Hope~

Tracey I'm keeping fx that they let you home and that the girls keep on cooking. 

I did send a PM to Tinks a while back thinking she might pick that up via email but no response. I really hope she's ok.


----------



## Maddie30

Tiff & st soooo pleased about your scans. Excellent news xx

Traskey I hope everything goes ok. I'm glad there keeping a close eye on you & your precious girls xx

Hi to everyone. Hope you've had a good day. I haven't heard from Tinks at all. Hope she's well & has a plan xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Great news on scan tiff! Haven't heard from tinks no, been a while maybe she's just taking a break. X

Trask- it's good they have diagnosed it at least, rest up! X

Evening everyone else! X x


----------



## Kelly9

Hope yay for scan tomorrow! But boo to team yellow!


----------



## schoolteacher

Ooh good luck Hope! X


----------



## africaqueen

Trask- Hope your ok? my mum had that and ended up having me with a emergency section but was fine x

Hope- Good luck for tomorrow x

Tiff- Yay to a great scan x

Hi to ST, Kazza, Maddie, Babies, and all the gang x

Tomorrow is the appeal hearing so we may know by 5 tomorrow or if not tomorrow by wed/thur so not long now. So nervous xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Keep us updated!


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck AQ! X


----------



## rosababy

good luck AQ, update us!!


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck aq!! 

Great news on scan Kelly!! 

Trask hope your ok hun? Get lots of rest! 

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Will do girls. Thanks for support. So bloody nervous! nite god bless all xxx


----------



## Denisia

Good luck AQ xx


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck aq

Good luck for the scan hope. 

Hi to everyone else, im just waiting now, 15 days till due date! :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck today aq, really have my fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:

Hope good luck for your scan too! Enjoy seeing your babies

Babies - eeek!! Not long to go now, is it dragging?

:hi: everyone else! Hope your all well!


----------



## babies7777

Yes its def starting to drag, im not sleeping great an v uncomfy especially at night its so damn hot, the fan is going all night. I feel like im waiting for something to happen and at the same time hoping she stays in a bit longer to grow but at the same time wanting to get the show on the road :haha: ifykwim.
I have a very short attention span at the mo think partly coz i have to keep changing positions to try get comfy so i cant sit an watch tv for long, we have been playing board games instead but dh is at work an im bored now!! :haha:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Aq all the best today. Hope you get the news we all desperately want for you. Goodluck xxx

Hope I didn't realise you had a scan today. Goodluck. Enjoy seeing your babies xxx

Babies.....omg 15 days until due date?? I can't believe how quick that has gone. How exciting. Have you got a body pillow?? I heard there great. Looking forward to hearing your good news soon. Oh I love this thread. It's so inspiring. Xx

Doodar hope your well xxx

Rosa & princess its not long for you either. Hope your both well xxx

Kazzab hope your well. Xx

Traskey hope your ok & resting up xx

Hi again to all the new ladies on the thread & anyone that silly me has forgotten xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow babies not long! I feel for u not sleeping its so hard to sleep when your hot so can't imagine what it's like with a bump too! X

AQ- I hope you get to hear today rather than tommorrow! X


----------



## babies7777

Yes 15 days till due date, tho she could be late, i do have a body pillow but its the wrong type in that it doesnt mould to u at all, its a mothercare one an was a total waste of money tbh i should have got the dream genie one. :dohh:




Maddie30 said:


> Oh Aq all the best today. Hope you get the news we all desperately want for you. Goodluck xxx
> 
> Hope I didn't realise you had a scan today. Goodluck. Enjoy seeing your babies xxx
> 
> Babies.....omg 15 days until due date?? I can't believe how quick that has gone. How exciting. Have you got a body pillow?? I heard there great. Looking forward to hearing your good news soon. Oh I love this thread. It's so inspiring. Xx
> 
> Doodar hope your well xxx
> 
> Rosa & princess its not long for you either. Hope your both well xxx
> 
> Kazzab hope your well. Xx
> 
> Traskey hope your ok & resting up xx
> 
> Hi again to all the new ladies on the thread & anyone that silly me has forgotten xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Sorry invent posted in a few days, AF shown her ugly head on Friday and I was
so tired as a result. My friend had a baby in January and it was her babys christening yesterday so that tied me up too

Really tired, seeing the consultant tomorrow regarding egg transfer under sedation due to the pain I had when they tried a catheter test. Slightly nervous and not sure what to ask. Injections are becoming manageable now and I've got my baseline scan on Thursday. What should I expect at this? Thanks all in advanced, sorry I haven't been able to respond individually but I'm on my iPhone and it's really hard to read on a small screen

X x. X


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- wow cant believe just 15 days till EDD! can't wait to see pics of your buba x

Hi to Likkle, Hope, Rosa, Tiff, ST and all the gang x

Has anyone heard from Tinks? really hope she is ok?? x

AFM- Our appeal hearing was today and i had a missed call from the lady i speak to at the PCT as was on a 8pm finish in work and not allowed phone on in work so had a VM from pct and she said she will try call me again in the morning so praying its good news. Cannot take anymore bad news. Badly need a stroke of luck and a lil break. Nite all. Gonna be a sleepless night for me xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey AQ, been checking all day to see if you've had any news! Praying it's gone your way fingers crossed! X x x


----------



## Kelly9

Bah!!!! AQ thats the worst! I hate missing such an important call! Will check in in the morning, fingers crossed!


----------



## Maddie30

Oh AQ really hoping its good news. Work & there phone regulations ah!! Tut tut xx


----------



## princess_1991

Aq - fingers crossed!! Really hoping it's good news, will check back in a bit! :hugs:

Gemz - I can't really remember what they were looking for at baseline, I think it was checking your lining for a certain thickness and I *think* it was to make sure your ovaries had shut down but I can't for the life of me think :dohh: 
Sorry for not being more help! Good luck tho!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

I've been lurking a bit the past few weeks. There is a lot going on in this thread.

AFM: I had an IUI in April 11, IVF in Sept and Nov 11. After taking a break, hubby got sober and smoke-free; I lost 40 lbs...we had our ER yesterday--6 eggs. On Friday my RE called worried we may shift to IUI since it looked like I only had one egg...so I'm happy about that.

One thing that has me a little worried (not actively worrying or dwelling too much as I know that's not productive and will just make me sick!) is that they did not ask hubby to ejaculate "in time" so they said not to even though it had been about a week. So Sunday night (~10 hrs before the retrieval), he involuntarily ejaculated in his sleep. Really!? Anyway, trying to not worry about it--the nurse walking him to his room for the sample wasn't overly concerned though, I suppose while I'm under going through the retrieval isn't the time for her to cause alarm. Does doing the ICSI make this all less worrisome?

Any experience in this area? It is a quite odd experience!!

Thanks :)
Stacy


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacy 6 eggs is great honey. I wouldn't worry too much about hubby since you're having icsi so technically they only need to find 6 good sperm. Fingers tightly crossed for you. 

AQ any news on your appeal?

Quick update from me, scan yesterday went really well and the twins were kicking each other's feet - they best not continue that party trick in real life or they'll be christening the naughty step early on ;)


----------



## africaqueen

Hope- Aww how lovely! made up it all went well x

4ever- 6 eggs is great. Best of luck x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I called my contact at the pct back and she said the decision has been made and will be sent in writing to my GP so i have to wait up to a wk!?! i am on pins and its making me so stressed tbh. I just want to know! she said she didnt know but will do when she gets the email to print the letter off and send to my GP so thinking i may call her again tomorrow and see if she's had the email... it is starting to be that i am pestering them tho so im not sure if i should but i just need to know and so does dh. We are desperate to find out xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

princess_1991 said:


> Aq - fingers crossed!! Really hoping it's good news, will check back in a bit! :hugs:
> 
> Gemz - I can't really remember what they were looking for at baseline, I think it was checking your lining for a certain thickness and I *think* it was to make sure your ovaries had shut down but I can't for the life of me think :dohh:
> Sorry for not being more help! Good luck tho!

Thanks hun! Appointment went really well and I'm rather at ease. Dr had an attempt at ye catheter test, this time with gas and air and elevating hips! Managed to go thru ok but he's suggested a light IV sedation just to be on safe side! 

All set for baseline scan on thursday! Seems to be flying now - been on down regulation drugs for nearly 2 weeks now so fingers crossed well start stimming very soon!

4ever this is our first attempt sorry I can't help but 6 eggs sounds great! Good luck hun hope everything goes ok in the next few days!


----------



## princess_1991

aq - asif!! how mean is that! i so hope they tell you and you dont have to wait a week to find out! still have my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

stacey - 6 eggs sounds good, im not sure on the sperm sample tho, i thought they just told you to abstain to get a top sample but i dont know how much of a difference it makes :shrug:

gemz - all sounding good then! good luck for thursday!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all--

So I got a call--2 embryos of the 6 were fertilized. Not the best numbers, but it's what we have to work with.

Thanks for the support! Transfer tomorrow! :0)


----------



## Kelly9

Aq Arg!!!!!! 

4ever yay for two hope they grow nice and strong. 

Hope yay! And darn you for staying team yellow!


----------



## Maddie30

Aq that's awful there making you wait like this. This is so important so I would harrass them as much as you need too xx

4ever that's great. Goodluck for tomorrow xx

Hope wrote in your journal but glad all well xx

Hi to all the gang xx


----------



## Traskey

Will update properly later but AQ, hope you hear something soon!


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck forever young and Ickegemz! 

AQ- no way, darn them! As princess said that is so mean! X

Hope- ah that scan sounds do lovely bless those little babies!!! X

Hi everyone else! 
AfM- had midwife app yesterday, I thought it was full booking in but she said things were changing so we just filled in form to generate a scan date. Got to go back Friday for proper booking in which makes me think why not just do it one appointment? Have to have a 3rd separate appointment for bloods! Weird- could they not do that at booking in? I don't mind I just think its odd. X


----------



## Maddie30

Yeahhhh to mw appoinment st! Every trust is different I suppose but it would make sence to do it in one appoinment. In my area its one appoinment that deals with everything. Hope you feel well. Not ling until you see your beautiful baby again xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

St yay for booking in! 
All my booking in was done in one appointment but I did have to go to the hospital on a separate date to have my bloods done :dohh:
But the midwife came to my house to book me in so obviously couldnt do my bloods then and there

4ever - 2 embies is still great, good luck for transfer!

Aq - any news yet?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok! 

I feel so naive in some respects. Not that I expected IVF to be easy, but I dont think I quite realised the emotional roller coaster that we're all on

I've got my first baseline scan tomorrow, so hopefully well be able to start stimming and the second part of our IVF journey begins. Think the accupunture is really helping me to relax and not freak out! What should I expect at this scan? Slightly nervous but not having a breakdown just yet! ;)

X x x


----------



## Kelly9

trasky hope all is well.

You to hope, you've been quiet!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Thanks for support.
No news here. Called my GP and they have heard nothing yet so i shall be calling them again tomorrow afternoon and if they still havent heard il call PCT again and i dont really care if im getting on their nerves as this means everything to dh and me and we cant suffer all wkend wondering whats happening. Its not fair on us knowing a decision has been made about OUR FUTURE and we are going to be the last to know :( xxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ I agree, keep calling!


----------



## 4everyoung

Transferred 2 embryos today. All went well...they were rated strongly, so...here's to hoping :0)


----------



## ~Hope~

Defo keep calling!

Stacey that's brilliant. Fx for sticky embies. 

St yay for mw, how odd that you have to go three times!


----------



## Kelly9

yay!


----------



## Maddie30

Brilliant news forever & yes AQ keep calling xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Keep calling AQ!

Fab news foreveryoung! X

Ickle- it's all worth it when it works! Scan will be fine don't worry! X


----------



## wantbabysoon

4everyoung said:


> Transferred 2 embryos today. All went well...they were rated strongly, so...here's to hoping :0)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Kelly9

ST I forgot to ask, did you find out if the donor got pregnant this time around as well?


----------



## schoolteacher

Yeah she did!  x


----------



## princess_1991

That was one thing I forgot to ask! We went for our scan at 7 weeks and I was going to ask if our lady got pregnant and I was so over whelmed at seeing our little baby that I completely forgot to ask!! Tbf tho they didn't ask if I wanted to know either :shrug:

4ever - congrats on being pupo! :happydance:

Aq - here's hoping you hear something soon!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

had scan this morning - at last some good news for us! Baseline scan showed that everything had switched off the way they were expecting so we've started the stimming drugs! woops rather loudly 

So were expecting to have our EC the week commencing 27th August (the bank holiday) with ET 2-5 days after this!

On 2 Amps of Menopur - was rather tricky to get all the liquid - practice at little bit more and I'm sure DH will be a pro at it. Just keeping lots of bits crossed in the hope that everything goes well for us. Only downside is I feel so tired and hot

Hope everyone is doing OK?


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks for the congrats--so nervous as this is my 4th round (1 IUI, 2 previous IVFs). I'm quite hopeful that this will be the one...3rd time (IVF) is a charm, right??


----------



## Kelly9

ST thats great makes your success rates with your eggs much higher, so now you're 3 for 3. Do they tell you if/when a baby is born? How long ago was your first cycle when the woman got pregnant?


----------



## schoolteacher

I think they tell me if I asked but I haven't. My first lady would have had her baby in early June as my 1st cycle was in sept. they only tell u it's been born and boy or girl I think. Yeah hopefully I can egg share again in the future! X


----------



## africaqueen

4ever- Great news! hope 2ww goes fast for you an results in a BFP x

ST- Ah 10 wks nearly already! time goes so fast! glad your donor got preg too. Happy results all round x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Nothing to report here. i called PCT yesterday an she said she has not received a copy of the letter for my file yet but when she does she will fax it straight over to my GP to save waiting on the post so looks like we are not gonna know till monday ( xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Noooooo" sorry you have to wait until Monday honey. My fingers are getting cramp but I will be keeping them crossed.


----------



## rosababy

ugh, aq, I can't believe you have to wait this long to find out. :wacko: That sucks.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support ladies x

Going to be a long wkend and il be climbing the walls in work as in for 7 days straight from tomorrow :( xxx


----------



## Kelly9

ewww 7 days straight! It should keep you busy though, monday will be here before you know it!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Aq good luck!! 

Good luck to those pupo and Stimming!!

Hoe all you preggo ladies are doing well! 

Afm, I'm taking tablets at the mo, I assume to thicken the lining of the womb or fet! Scan booked for 30th august? Hoping lining will be 8mm or more!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ Yay!!!! Thats coming up so soon!


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Kazz, tons of luck for the fet, everything crossed for u!

Aq, thinking of u today and u get the result u deserve! come on pct!!! do the decent thing!!

Hi to everyone else an lots of :hugs:

Afm, just playing the waiting game wondering when she will be ready to come out. :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hope it's soon for you babies! X

Kazza- that's great your under way with the FET, best of luck!

Any news AQ?

Hi all! X


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck today aq!!

Kazza good luck for scan!

St yay for being 10 weeks, how fast has that gone! And I love your avatar - sooo cute!!

Babies hope your little girl makes an appearance soon

:hi: everyone hope your all ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Morning ladies, hope your well xx

AQ really hope you hear something today. It will be outrageous if they let you wait any longer x

Babies hopefully you can meet your beauty soon xx

Kazzab good luck for scan. Hope your well xx

Princess can't believe your 33 weeks too x

4ever how are you feeling??

Hi to all the gang. Afm im well. 26/40 today xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie Happy 26 weeks!

AQ any news yet honey?


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies !!! Your pregnancys all seem to be flying by!!!!! 

Can't wait for the scan just want to get this show on the rd!!! 

Aq aq aq any news????


----------



## Kelly9

yes aq have you heard????!!!!???

Oh to be 26 weeks.... wish I could fast forward.

Kazza it's getting sooooo close :) I have a scan on your transfer day if it's aug 30, will be a great day for the two of us.


----------



## Maddie30

Good luck for the scan ladies....Kelly you'll be 26/40 before you know it xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey there--I'm feeling pretty well. 6 days until my beta and I'm not spotting which is good as I spotted by now with both previous IVFs (and I spot early with my usual cycles). FX


----------



## ~Hope~

Stacey keeping my fingers crossed.

Aq :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Very sad to say that we lost our appeal. Got the letter yesterday saying our PCT will only allow 2 cycles on nhs unless exceptional circumstances which we dont have?!! surely in the field of infertility me having no tubes thus no way on earth of getting pregnant naturally and also the fact that i have such low egg reserve would be classed as exceptional?!! Just so sad yesterday. Spent the day crying with dh and got very drunk which has solved nothing obviously but i just couldnt cope. We NEVER get a break!

Well my dad has seen the state im in and he has very kindly offered to pay for a cycle of ICSI for us! he is not a rich man an thats pretty much all his life savings so we are very thankful to him. We are going to be having our 3rd cycle in the new year at a clinic in Athens in Greece as they offer 2 cycles for just over £4000. So that is the next stage of our journey. xxx

Hi to all the gang and thank you all for support. Means a lot x


----------



## princess_1991

Oh aq I'm so sorry to hear that! You really don't catch a break do you :hugs:

Glad to hear you have a plan tho, how kind of your dad! maybe a bit of sun and I hope what will be a relaxing break while you do your cycle will be just what you need, sending you massive :hug:


----------



## Traskey

Aww AQ that really sucks! How unfair. I am so cross on your behalf. 

What an amazing gesture by your dad. I sincerely hope this gets you the baby you deserve xxxxxx

:hug: for everyone else cycling. Good luck. 

:hug: for all the preggo ladies. Hope you're all well xxxx

AFM in hospital with preeclampsia being monitored.


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm so sorry to hear the appeal failed AQ, I would really love to know what they consider exceptional circumstances then???!!! Crazy! 
So glad your dad is able to help, how kind! Glad also that you have a an, goi g abroad is a great idea and something I would consider if I couldn't egg share. X x

Trask- sorry to hear your in hospital, sounds like its the best place to be however. Xxx


----------



## rosababy

oh AQ. :hugs: I'm so so sorry. What a gift from your dad, though. That was so amazing of him to give you the money.


----------



## babies7777

Really sorry aq, totally sucks they can just choose to ignore nice guidelines when it suits them!

So exciting ur going abroad and 2 cycles is awesome, everything crossed for u.

Hope u feel better soon T

Maddie, ur coming along soooooooooo fast, plus he/she is born in my bday month, perfect time to be born.

Hi to everyone else and hugs.


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh aq that really sucks. Very generous gesture from your dad though.fx that the new year will bring you a BFP!

Tracy hope everything is ok with you and the girls :hugs:

Hello everyone :wave: 

So glad I didn't go to work in the office today. There's been a bomb scare in the shopping centre and it's chaos. Poor DH is stuck at the bus stop in the pouring rain hoping he can get home sometime soon!


----------



## africaqueen

Trask- You get plenty of rest and hope you feel ok x

Thanks for all the support ladies. I feel sad that we wont be having treatment this year but im praying 2013 is our lucky year. xxx


----------



## Maddie30

AQ I'm soo sorry that you have been refused. It's awful that they don't class your case as exceptional circumstances. I'm so glad your dad is helping you. Great weather & hopefully 1 of the 2 cycles will result in your bfp!! 2013 will be your time. Keep talking to Hubby if you have low days & good luck for the future xx

Traskey hope you get better soon. Your in the right place though. Keep rested xx

Thanks babies.....hope your feeling ok xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry AQ but what an amazing Dad! Super excited to follow you on your journey in the new year. 

Hope I got your FB message will add you lol, wasn't sure who was requesting!


----------



## kazzab25

Aq I'm sorry hun xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for all support ladies.

Babies and Rosa- Cannot believe how fast time has gone! not long now ladies! x

Maddie, Hope and Trask- Hope all is going well x

ST and Tiff- Almost in 2nd tri as time is going so quick. So happy for you both x

Tinks- If your reading please let me know your ok??? does anyone have her on fb or keep in touch outside of here?? x

Hi to Kazza, Likkle, and all the gang x

AFM- Well after much investigation and discussion, me an dh have decided to have our next cycle of IVF with ICSI at womens again. We worked out all the extras for having treatment abroad and taking into account flights, transfers, hotels, medical insurance, visa and loss of earnings for us both we would only be saving a few hundred pounds so we will be saving the additional cash to put to my dads very generous gift and will be having our 3rd cycle in Jan/Feb 2013  in the meantime we are going to be submitting a letter to PCT saying we dont agree with the appeal decision and we are also getting our MP involved in one last ditch attempt to try and alter the outcome as ideally we really dont want to be taking my dads hard earnt savings for something even the NICE guidelines states we are entitled to given our situation, so fingers crossed but at least now we know either way we will be having our 3rd cycle in the new year  xxx


----------



## Maddie30

AQ I think that you are doing the right thing. I don't blame you appealing again with mp involvement. Surely something can be done. Another idea is to start a thread on here asking if any other women have been in your situation & how they got around getting a third cycle. Goodluck. Were all with you xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Aq that sounds like a good plan and I would definitely appeal the appeal. I think it's ridiculous that there is a post code lottery and the number of tries ranges from 1 to 3 across the country where NiCE says 3. Evenat our clinic they deal with different PCTs and people get one,two or three goes depending onwhere they live! We only got one funded go and had to self fund our second attempt, we were just very lucky that we had some savings that we could use. I wonder how many people pay themselves instead of appealing, maybe if we all appealed the govt would do something, but for us I felt like my biological clock was ticking and didn't want to wait!


----------



## Maddie30

Hope your right. Hope your well xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ladies and yes i think they know a lot of couples are so desperate to get pregnant they just find the cash and manage to self fund but why should we get in debt to have a chance of pregnancy? they are so out of order! esp when NHS funding was given to a prisoner to have a gastic bypass!!?! this country has gone crazy! xxx


----------



## ~Hope~

It is ridiculous what gets paid for isn't it. 

Maddie I'm doing really well. Have you started shopping yet?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm sorry your appeal was rejected AQ. How lovely of your dad to fund you a cycle. 

Trask sorry to hear you're in hospital. Hope everything is ok. 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Magpies. How are u doing? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

You guys have made all the points we make while fighting the fight for ANY coverage in Canada. I'm jealous that your country funds even just one cycle let alone 3 for some. I do agree that they need more then just where you live to determine what you should get, like maybe it should be based off income and valid expenses etc. Seems more sensible to me.


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Magpies. How are u doing? xxx

Still TTC, one cycle after this till we can go the doctors and hopefully get referral then I just have to hope they don't want to do all my testing again. Sigh. 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Yeah i think it should be based on circumstances and finances and it would make it a lot better but sadly no they choose to use no common sense :( x

Magpies- Aww chin up hunni. You will get there. You have time on your side and the determination. Although it does feel like you and i have been on bnb a loooong time doesnt it? :( x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah just realised iv been on bnb for 3yrs next mth and still no baby :-( how depressing x


----------



## Kelly9

Update and pic in my journal


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Tiff- Yeah i think it should be based on circumstances and finances and it would make it a lot better but sadly no they choose to use no common sense :( x
> 
> Magpies- Aww chin up hunni. You will get there. You have time on your side and the determination. Although it does feel like you and i have been on bnb a loooong time doesnt it? :( x

We have been here a long time. It sucks. Are you losing more weigh for your next cycle? I'm thinking of egg sharing IVF early next year if I don't get anywhere with the NHS so maybe we could be cycle buddies. 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Just caught up with your journal. Hope u get more expertise from sep's scan and glad all is well x

Magpies- Yes i am planning to lose 3 stone by next cycle. Want to give this next one everything to try and increase chances(not that we didnt with the previous cycles) as this will be the last cycle we will prob be having for a long time. I think egg sharing is a wonderful thing to do for someone and will also reduce the cost for you. Good luck x


----------



## africaqueen

Wow been so quiet in here! guess with it being the BH wkend 
Anyhow just wanted to drop by an say hi an hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

what's a BH weekend? I had my beta this morning...haven't heard back yet, but I know I'm out for this cycle :(


----------



## africaqueen

4Ever- Has AF arrived?? :( BH wkend is a bank holiday wkend here in the UK(Its summer bank holiday so a long wkend off work) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Wouldn't call it summer thou AQ!


----------



## africaqueen

haha Gemz your right there! xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

Yes AF arrived & my beta was negative :( Starting up again immediately though--don't totally understand what we're doing, but I'm ready to get back in the saddle. Here's what my message said--if it makes sense:
Doing a No OCP estrogex cycle--monitor for surge-start estrace 2mg am/pm 7 days after surge until day 1 of period, after period starts, add ganerelix (or subter?) on day 8, 9, 10 in the AM and continue with estrace until get period. Call day 1 get estrace, suppression day 2, start medication Going in on 9/5 for bloodwork only (no ultrasound). Anyone familiar with this protocol?


----------



## Kelly9

SOunds like gibberish to me, sorry for your bfn. Will they be trying other things to see why your cycles haven't worked? I know ST and a few others I know did an endometrium scratch etc? I admire your ability to get right back in so quick. 

It's labour day weekend here to, I totally forgot about the long weekend, been so busy and trying not to barf most days. MS seems to be the worst for 9-10 weeks for me, if this is a girl I can expect it to last another 5 weeks or so :wacko:


----------



## africaqueen

4Ever- Ah im so sorry you got a BFN. I don't understand that protocol at all but best of luck with it x

Tiff- Aww hope the MS subsides soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## rosababy

4ever, sorry about your bfn. :hugs: That protocol does not sound familiar to me either. :shrug:

tiff, happy 10 weeks! :happydance:

afm, last night I had some strong contractions and cramps, and was hoping it was leading to something but i'm not feeling anything like it today. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Rosa you're getting close baby is just warming up. My water broke then my contractions started but I had a big heads up with the water breaking.

Thanks AQ! Me to. I forget how crappy it is to be feeling so subpar for so long. Today was mostly ok. I usually get a day or two of ok days inbetween the bad ones which helps but I work tomorrow which means no meds to help and lots of driving which means likely I'll be very :sick:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Tiff, i feel u on the morning sickness, especially in the car! that was the worst time. Mine eased just after 17 weeks, hope yours eases soon.

Aq, cool u are staying at lwh, will they do things differently being private? i have everything crossed for u.

Sorry for the bfn's lots of :dust:

T, hope u and the twins are well.

Hi to everyone else and hugs.

Afm, tons of contractions but so far not strong enough, trying to be patient! :winkwink:


----------



## ~Hope~

Morning ladies, just thought I would stop by and say hi. Sorry to read about the bfns. Hopefully the next round of cycles will bring those 2013 babies. 

I wish this weather would make its mind up, sunshine one day, pouring down with rain the next. Our grass will be six foot high before we get a chance to cut it!

Hope things are ok with you ST, and Tiff I hope the ms eases real soon.

AQ good for you on the weight loss goal.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies!! 

Goodness you are about to pop!!best of luck!! 

Sorry to here bfn!! I can't help with your protocol I'm afraid! 

Trask how are you doing hun? 

Kelly hope you feel better soon! 

Hi to all the gang!! Xxx

AFM scan to check lining tomorrow If it's 8mm or more we can book transfer for fet! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa and Babies- Oooh things are heating up with you two and your babies! not long now and we will have 2 more miracles on our thread  x

Kazza- Best of luck for tomorrows scan! x

Tiff- Good luck with work! all worth it ;-) i hate being sick but would happily puke if it was MS(wait till it happens an then see what i say, haha) x

Has anyone heard from Tinks?? really worried about her! not a sight or sound from her for ages and she used to post a lot... x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Sad times here. Our dog Holly(who lives with my dad) is very poorly and we are taking her the vet tomorrow with a view to having her put to sleep as she is 15 and we don't want her to suffer. She has been with us from when i was 17 and will miss her so much and she has been such company for my dad since my mum died so my dad is very upset, which i hate to see as been enough sadness. DH and i are going away for a long wkend on fri too which is such bad timing in one way but a welcome break in another xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Sorry 4ever. Good luck with next cycle

AQ I'm really sorry to hear about your dog. How sad. Have a nice break away despite circumstances xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry about the family dog loosing a pet is heartbreaking even if they're older. 

Haven't heard from tinks. 

Kazza best of luck! Let us know! 

Ms was hard today but worse in the morning is ok now. Don't feel much like eating past lunch these days.


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## kazzab25

Transfer booked next Friday!


----------



## Kelly9

Tulip 10+2, got some good news at my scan today it's all updated in my journal but I'm very happy!

Kazza yay! Someone else I know just got a bfp off of their FET I know so many FET successes I believe you'll be one to!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0758.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kazzab25

Loving he scan pic Kelly!!! Gonna walk over to our journal now!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

does anyone have any experiences with endo scratch xx


----------



## Maddie30

8879 I think st does xx

Glad scan went well Kelly


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

how do i mail her,, i cant send private mssages x?
x


----------



## Kelly9

She pops on here from time to time though she's been quiet actually... anyone follow her?


----------



## Traskey

Haven't seen ST for awhile. She may be on holiday. 

Kelly, lovely scan pic :)

4ever, hope all goes well with the cycle, I don't understand that protocol though, sorry. 

AQ, so sorry to hear about your family pet, so sad. 

Hi to evyone else, hope you are all well. 

AFM, twins are being delivered, planned c section on Thursday due to slow growth and the preeclampsia.. Hoping all will be well, we'll be 34 weeks exactly.


----------



## Kelly9

34 weeks is good! They may spend a few nights in nicu but otherwise should be stron an healthy. Best of luck! Make sure to post pics for us when you feel up to it.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh wow Traskey. How exciting. They will be fine & I think there doing the right thing. I can't wait too see pics xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks everyone. We had our dog put to sleep on Thursday and then i ended up taking my dad to Isle of man on the fri for long wkend as dh was not overly excited anyway and my dad was too sad to be left alone. The break did us good. Got home tonight.

Trask- Ooh how exciting! best of luck for thursday! x

Tiff- Lovely scan pic x

Kazza- Lots of luck for transfer. How fast has that gone?! x

Hi to Hope, Maddie and all the gang xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Aww aq :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh AQ I'm so sorry to read your news :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

:hug: Aq, sorry for your loss x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone!

Just a quick update from me,

My water broke this morning and contractions are getting stronger. 

Will update when i can.


----------



## Traskey

Oh exciting Babies, good luck!


----------



## Kelly9

yay babies!!!!!!! Good luck can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ~Hope~

Good luck Isabella hope it all goes well!

And congratulations to Rosa and little Jack too!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I just heard! Yay ROSA! We'll have 4 babies born super close together in here.


----------



## Maddie30

AQ I'm soo sorry about loss. Hope you had a nice weekend away. 

Babies all the best. How exciting. Cant wait to see pics & hear your news. I can't believe your 41 weeks. 

Rosa Congratulations I didn't know. Hope your well xx

Traskey hope your well.....not long now xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

OMG babies!!! Good luck-Puuuuuussssssssssshhhhhhh! x

Wow I hadn't heard about trask either-will find her journal! Amazing! Jack is a lovely name. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Trask-Not long now, wow best of luck, the girls will be fine, you've looked after them well. Hope it all goes smoothly. Can't wait to hear from you! xx

AQ-I really feel for you, pets are so precious. xxx

Tiff-glad scan went well, are you due another one? xxx

Kazza-good luck!!!! xxx

Hi maddie and anyone else I've missed! x

AFM-been busy with back to school stuff,and feeling sick! starting to get a mini bump! -part bloat! 12 wk scan on thursday-eek! x


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome back ST we missed you!

Yes my 12 week scan is on monday. I'm very nervous. I still listen to tulips HB every day but our last 12 week scan was disastrous. 

I don't have a bump! I'm flat in the mornings now but I do have a food/bloat bump after lunch and dinner.


----------



## Maddie30

St and Kelly good luck for your scans xx


----------



## kazzab25

St and Kelly good luck with your scan!! 

Traskey good luck I'm sure everything's going to be fine! 

Babies!! Wow good luck!! Can't wait for the update !!

Aq I'm sorry to here your news, my cat is the next best thing to a baby so I can imagine how you feel! 

AFM looking forward to Friday! Still praying it survives the thaw!!! there was a good report on the news yesterday to say fet are pretty much as good as fresh as the women's body is more natural and not stressed due to all Meds and trauma of ec of a fresh so here's hoping!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Good luck for you scans ST and Tiff :dust:

Kazza keeping my fingers crossed for the thaw :dust:


----------



## Maddie30

Kazza really got everything crossed for the thaw. Hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## Traskey

ST and Kelly, good luck with your scans this week. 

Kazza, i'm sure your frosties will be just fine :D They do have great success rates so think positive thoughts xx


----------



## slb80

Do you mind if i join you? i found out yesterday I will be starting my 1st and only icsi cycle at the end of the month. Filled with every emotion possible at the minute. Excitement, fear, hope!


----------



## Doodar

Just popping on to say hi to you all. I don't feel like I can post here anymore, like I don't belong, which is a shame really because this is where my journey began and the support from you guys is what got me through it. There are times when I've wanted to post with support for you guys but I feel like I have to be careful with what I am saying in case it upsets people which is kind of ironic really when there seems more talk now of the one the thing that caused the original upset in the first place, but there you go. Anyway I just wanted to let you guys know that I do keep up with you, I read but don't post and I'm wishing you all the best which ever stage your at :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I wouldn't worry about it, read and post away. 

Traskey tomorrow's the day! Yippee!!!

Babies I hope your lo has arrived safe and sound. 

Aq I can't WAIT for the new year so you can start again!!!

Kazza so excited for friday, I bet your embie is a superstar. 

Hi hope! I've seen your bump on FB, looking pretty good.... one thing that makes me jealous of twin bumps is how much sooner you get to look pregnant.

Afm: I wake up with a flat tummy and as I eat it becomes a food baby bump lol. ms has given me a break the last 3-4 days, did this last time before it came back with a vengeance so not saying it's gone for good yet.


----------



## kazzab25

Hey Doodar, lovely to hear from you! You should post you no how it feels to be in our shoes and you have your lil miracle now which gives us all hope! Xxx hope your doing well . 

Maddie hope and Kelly thanks for your wishes! Everything is certainly crossed for Friday! hope you are ll doing great!! 

Welcome s80! When do you start your cycle, if ever you need advise I'm sure between us we might be able to help!!


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Wow 12wks already! great news and glad all is going well and GL for scan x

Rosa- HUGE congrats to you and welcome to the world baby Jack x

Babies- Are you a mummy yet? x

Tiff- Best of luck for your scan x

Hi to Hope, Maddie, Trask,Tinks and all the gang x

Doodar- If that comment was meant for me, i am rising above it. You don't know my life and the reasons for my upset at that time so please don't judge me. Also you have your miracle now, which i am very happy about as i would anyone to still be suffering like i am so please lay off me as i am still going through hell.


----------



## Doodar

Big congrats to Trasky on the birth of her beautiful girls so happy for her :cloud9:

4 babies born from this thread in the space of a few days it's just amazing, obviously a lucky thread. Big congrats to Rosa and Issy too :happydance:

Tiff I have a very good feeling that this scan will be absolutely fine :thumbup: love the fact your baby bump appears after eating :haha: made me chuckle, can just imagine little bubs in there munching away and chilling back relaxing with a full tummy. :cloud9:

ST hope your first day back at school wasn't too mental. Have you told any of the children yet? Good luck for your scan today :thumbup:

Kazza good luck with the thaw hun. Fet's nowadays are just as successful as fresh cycles they have new ways of freezing them now think its called vitrification which has excellent results. Will keep my fingers crossed for you Hun and third time lucky eh :thumbup:

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies hope your all keeping well :hugs: missed you all


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

St how was your scan??

Any news from babies?? Hope all well x

Traskey Congratulations. Can't wait too see pics xx

Hi Doodar, lovely to hear from you. I.can't believe your miracle is 3 months old. How amazing. I can't wait to be saying that our little miracle is ......old xxx

Hi to AQ,hope,Kelly & all the gang xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Hi ladies - suddenly busy around here!

Kazza best of luck for tomorrow honey.

Congratulations to Tracey on the safe arrival of our first set of twins! Did we manage 4 babies in 4 days??

Kirsten I think it's you next - and then Maddie - oh crikey and then me - and then ST and Tiff and fingers crossed Kazza, and AQ and our new buddies will then continue the long line of beautiful healthy babies :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

Eeek scary stuff - me next! :shock:

Yep congrats to babies, rosa and trask :hugs: 
5 beautiful babies from this thread now :thumbup:

St - how did your scan go?
Tiff - Yours is soon too isn't it? I can't look back that far while typing :blush:

How are you both feeling?

Doodar - we've missed you posting too but I bet your rushed off your feet with your little girl!

Maddie - I swear your pregnancy is flying by!

Hope - :hi: hope you and twinnies are ok!

Aq - the new year will be here before you know it!

KaZza - good luck for tomorrow hun, got everything crossed for you!!

:hi: to all the newbies, lots of support here from these amazing ladies :hugs:

Afm - I stalk this thread all the time but don't always post, it's nice to keep up with you all after everything we've all been through together!
I'm term next week :shock: not long till LO arrives!

Also sorry to anyone I missed but I think I got everyone :winkwink:


----------



## Maddie30

Term next week.....yikes!!!!! How quick is it all going. Hope your feeling well. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still a whiles off from the labour part but I've been through it twice unlike you lovely ladies so I'll know what to expect lol! It will be something amazing for the first timers as it's totally new. 

Has Trasky posted pics on FB or anything? Must go look.


----------



## princess_1991

I don't think so yet tiff, I haven't seen anything!
I already think yours and st's pregnancies are flying by! Can't believe your nearly 12 weeks already, doesn't seem like 5 minutes since you got your bfp!


----------



## Kelly9

It seems that way when I look at my ticker but then I remember the slow days getting there... even now my scan on monday is dragging it's feet getting here. It's bizarre.


----------



## Doodar

Mads you'll be saying that before you know it. 28 weeks already! ooh only 12 to go :happydance:

H you'll be our second set of twinnies then, so cute :cloud9:

Kirst I can't wait for you to have your little princess, can't wait to see piccies of little lil :cloud9: so as from next week she could come anytime :happydance:

Tiff I'm on my third and still haven't experienced labour, sections with all three. I'm not sure whether I'm lucky or not :haha:

Haven't seen any piccies as yet on FB from trasky I guess she'll be just be so in awe of her precious girlies, can't wait to see piccies though :cloud9:


----------



## ~Hope~

Pictures of the twins are now in Tracy's journal. They are gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Super cute


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all Just a quickie as have super bad headache! So overwhelmed and pleased by our little baby boon on here! Congratulations Rosa, Trask and babies!! WOW WOW WOW!!!!

AFM-scan was fine!! Had my feelings hurt when read on report 'view restricted by adiposity' or something like that which basically means I'm Fat! Now I know I'm overweight by why do they have to put it? feel down about it. The pics weren't that clear like the internal one :-( I know its silly but now I don't wanna show them to anyone (please don't think I'm not happy about my baby Iam its just my body confidence has just been shot to pieces!!!) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Aw ST the amount of people this happens to you wouldn't believe, honestly I've heard tons of people have this happen to them so please don't let them spoil this for you hun it should be a happy time :hugs: I really dont understand why they have to even mention these things :growlmad: You've earn't the right to show them scan pictures off, be proud of them and don't let the buggers get you down it aint worth it :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Tracy- Ah huge congrats on the arrival of your beautiful buba's  well done! x

ST- Aww don't let anything take the shine away. Lots of ladies would have the same written down so sod it ;-) made up for you x

Kirsten- Can't believe your almost full term! where has the time gone! x

Hope and Maddie- How are you both doing? x

Babies- Hows things with you? x

Rosa- How is life as a mommy?  x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Kelly9

ST don't let it bug you, we'd love you to share any pics you'd like with us and if not we'll wait for the next one. IVF makes you gain weight and stresses your body out and you did it 3 times just forget about the old bag who wrote that.


----------



## ~Hope~

Grrr that is just so annoying for someone to write that, but I agree I have read so many posts from women who have had the same thing happen. Oh and the clarity of the pictures has nothing to do with your weight, it's the NHS crummy equipment! Our 10 week private external scan pictures are crystal clear, and our 12 week NHS ones are not, despite the big jump in the babies size in between times. Even our 20 week scan pictures are not as clear as our 10 week ones and one twin was pushing up against my bump!

So glad that everything is looking good though, and welcome to second trimester! :dance:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thank you everyone for taking the time to make me feel better! Your all right in what you said and I have heard other ladies on here who have had the same. X


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, hope our all doing well! 

Quick update from me, my embie survived the thaw, the embie will actually lose cells when it thaws. They said they would like to see it lose no more than 50 % ours lost 25% so that was good news! Then they cultured it over night to see if it regained the cells and it regained back to what it was like before it was frozen! I'm very pleased as it was a hatched blast, I have everything riding on this! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kelly9

YAY!!!!! Kazza thats brilliant so you're pupo now?


----------



## Maddie30

St glad you feel better xx

Kazzab woooo woop to being pupo, yeahhh xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

That's brilliant news kazza, must have been nerve wracking with just one to rely on! X


----------



## kazzab25

Very nerve racking! I burst into tears when she said it survived and regained its lost cells!!! What an idiot. OTD is 18th sept!


----------



## Doodar

Whoop!! :happydance: brilliant news Kazza! Now snuggle in little embie :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

No not an idiot at all! Wasnt it poor tinks who had 2 or 3 not survive? Roll on 18th! X


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats on being pupo Kazza! that embie is a lil fighter! lots of luck xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies everything crossed, because it's a 6dt I'm thinking when can I test!!! Im obsessed!


----------



## Kelly9

I tested 3 days past transfer and got a bfp with a 5 day old embie but I've heard frozen ones can take a few extra days to kick into gear so maybe 5 days past transfer to start with if you want to test early?

I really wish I knew what was up with tinks.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks I'll see if I can hold out! 

Yes it's strange she's gone off the radar for so long x


----------



## ~Hope~

Yay you're PUPO :dance: sending you tons of :dust: honey.


----------



## Doodar

Kazza I was just coming on to ask you if you will test early or if you will hold out until otd. I think I got my bfp 4 days after a 5dt ooh its so exciting :happydance:


----------



## kazzab25

I no ill test early! I itching now only 2dp6dt! It's driving me mad!!


----------



## Doodar

Ooh when do you think you'll test :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol! Hold out 3 more days! You can do it! Mine was also a hatched blast to btw.


----------



## kazzab25

Awwwwwww I wanna tomOrrow!!! But I am trying to hang it out till 5dp6dt !


----------



## Maddie30

Ooougghh Kazzab really hope this wait goes quick for you. Can't wait to hopefully see your bfp. Got positive vibes for your strong embie xx


----------



## Kelly9

tough it out a bit longer! You may test to early get a neg then worry and be upset cause it wasn't positive only to get a positive a few days later.


----------



## kazzab25

I no ill really try!!!


----------



## rosababy

hi ladies! :hi: just a quick note as jack is starting to wake up. Jack was born Sept 3 (in the US, it was labor day, which is a holiday...heard lots of jokes as you can imagine) :dohh:

7 lbs 11 oz, 20 3/4 inches
c-section due to my dilation stalling at 6 cm

The whole birth story and pics are in my journal if you're interested. So tired, but we have lots of help and feel so so so incredibly blessed. I just love him so much and can't get enough of him. :cloud9:


----------



## kazzab25

Awwwwwwww congratulations rosa !! Absolutly beautiful xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Afm 3dp6dt I caved, negative! As expected!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay Rosa! He's so cute.

Kazza told you not to test! Try to make it 2 more days before retesting, like I said it's not uncommon for frozen embies to be late implanters.


----------



## africaqueen

Rosa- Jack is absolutely gorgeous! huge congrats again and lol at Labour day! ha x

Kazza- You know it way too early mrs! what r ya thinkin? tut tut ;-) wait till OTD. Some women do get a early result but most don't so keep that PMA an lots of luck x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- We have another appt with cons on 20th Nov to discuss next steps before starting again in the new year so we can get all the tests done etc and be ready to start around end of Jan/Feb  Think we maybe changing clinics tho. Either Manchester or Chester. Need to visit both and get stats and a feel for the place too xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Make sure they do icsi this time aq! 
Babies hope you're doing well


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, I no I'm a doughnut!! I'll try now!!! 

Aq really pleased you have your appt set and a great idea to look around the clinic to get a feel for it! Good to keep all options open !


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- We are definitely doing ICSI next cycle! fert rates are a lot better arent they? x

Kazza- It will soon be OTD. I know its a nightmare but stay strong and away from the pee sticks! lol x


----------



## Maddie30

Rosa jack is gorgeous!!! Congratulations. He is very very cute xx

Babies how are you??

Kazza its too early. When is otd?? Got everything crossed for you xx

AQ I'm sooo glad you have a plan xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Tuesday Hun I'm now 5dp6dt


----------



## ~Hope~

Stay away from the pee sticks Kazza!

AQ good to hear you have an appt and a plan, definitely worth checking out other clinics if you have more than one local to you. And yes definitely go with icsi as its one less hurdle to cross, ie you don't have to worry about the sperm trying to get into the egg, just that it needs to fertilise once they injected it.


----------



## Doodar

Rosa he is such a gorgeous little boy congrats again and enjoy every minute of it :cloud9:

Kazza keep up that pma,like tiff says it could be a late implanter. I'm keeping everything crossed for you lovely :hugs: 

Tiff did you have your scan this Monday just gone or is it next Monday?

Hi to everyone else hope your all well :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

It was monday and all was well. I posted a pic a page or two back. Very relieved and we've now told everyone. A lot of people couldn't believe we waited so long to tell so few people actually knew lol.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

sorry about the late update!

Alannah Leigh was born on the 5th Sep at 12.03pm, i had a back to back labour which was agony and ended up having an epi at 6cm. Managed to push her out fine but ended up with a second degree tear and lost 900 mls of blood. Ended up with a blood tranfusion a day later. 

Lots of pics in my journal, we are doing great except she has decided to not poo for two days! working on figuring that out at the mo.

Hope ur all well an looking forward to catching up on all your news soon. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Great news babies I love her name!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations to Rosa and Babies on the birth of Jack and Alannah :wohoo: Such beautiful babies and yes, 4 graduates of this thread in a couple of days :D

AQ, hope you find a clinic you feel good about. that's important. 

Kazza, good luck with your testing :hugs: 

ST, they wrote that on my scans and made me upset. It's their crap equipment though, like Hope, I had fab private scans with no problems. 

Tiff, saw your FB pic, very clever!

Hope/Princess/Maddie, not too long for you ladies now. 

Doodar, good to see you too.

I'm sure I missed people, apologies if I have :hugs: 

AFM, our girls are still in NICU but they are making great progress and doing well. We are amazing blessed :D


----------



## Maddie30

Big congratulations to you too babies. Beautiful name. Going to your journal as soon as I type. Try giving her a warm bath to help her go to the toilet. 

Traskey glad your precious miracles are doing well. This thread is amazing. X

Princess how are you feeling?? X


----------



## Doodar

Issy have you tried giving her cooled boiled water? You can also try tummy massage in a half moon shape above the belly button kinda like from 8 o clock to 4 o clock position but not full circle if that makes sense lol.Hope she has pooped by now though :hugs:

Trask wow I'm amazed you find the time to get on here, so glad the twinkles are doing well. They are adorable :cloud9:

Tiff I've been back a few pages and can't find the scan pic, maybe I'm just totally missing it, could be lack of sleep 
:haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Nope doodar I'm the one on crack I didn't post it here I guess, but there's pics in my journal a few pages back like 9 of them so you can't miss them. Basically the scan went well the SCH's are gone and risk of downs is super low plus no other anomalies were found. 

Trasky any idea on when they'll send them home with you?


----------



## kazzab25

Babies many congratulations!! Lovely name! 


Trask , congratulations to you, really pleased there doing well! 

Hi to all you lovely ladies !


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Kazzab, hope your ok. Not long now until otd xx


----------



## babies7777

Thank u all so much, i cant wait to see all the upcoming and future babies from our thread.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi babies-lovely pic! xxxx

Trask-great to hear from you! I hope you get to take your girls home very soon! x

Tiff-glad your scan went well, will pop onto your journal for a snealy peek of the pics!x

kazza-when are you testing next? x

Hi to everyone else!

AFM-all's fine, starting to really stick out now, half fat half bump I think but I like it anyway! Found out yesterday im a rare blood group- A rhesus negative (never knew that!) so I have to have this anti D injection thingy. Anyone else a rare blood group?x


----------



## babies7777

Im B neg, i had to have the anti d, i got it in my bum and never hurt just like a scratch but i have heard it can hurt more in your arm. If u have it done in your bum make sure u lay on your side that way your muscle relaxes and doesnt hurt as bad. Alannah is positive like her daddy so i had to have it again after she was born.


----------



## Kelly9

they do the anti D so that in the event babies blood group is positive if yours and baby's blood ever mixes it will stop your body from producing antibodies to fight off baby's blood or any future baby's blood if that makes sense, so if you ever have bleeding you should go to your doc cause they may want to give you an extra shot. 

Kazza are you still holding out testing?


----------



## kazzab25

I tested today neg now I won't test till otd!


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Lovely to see you back and beautiful name for your daughter! she is gorgeous x

Trask- Aww your twins are so lovely and i am glad they are making good progress x

Tiff- Yay to being in the 2nd tri and glad all going well x

Maddie- How are you doing? x

Princess- Hope all is good with you x

Kazza- When is OTD? lots of luck to you x

Hope- Hows things with you? x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Kelly9

Keeping my fingers crossed Kazza!!!

AQ is 2nd tri at 12 week in the UK? Here is is 13 lol!


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks, all hope has one 7dp6dt negative


----------



## Kelly9

you still have time Kazza, when is beta?


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh no KAzza! Have you tested again today? I had a faint line on 8dp5dt which would be today I think for you, was much stronger on 9dp5dt. I didnt test on 7dp5dt if I had it may well have be negative. Hope your alright. xx


----------



## kazzab25

I've not tested today but I'm not testing now till Tuesday I no the answer though! 

We are booking our wedding tuesday if bfn and I've started looking into the adoption process just to prepare really, I'm very upset but at least I have the wedding to look forward to! I can't imagine not being a mum and it scares me!


----------



## Kelly9

If this doesn't work Kazza adopting a babe makes you just as much of a mother as of you pushed a baby out yourself! You'll be a mom it just might not be done the way you originally suspected.


----------



## babies7777

Keeping everything crossed for you kazza. :flower:

When do u start aq?

Hi to everyone else and hugs :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Babies and Traskey what beautiful pics xxxx

Kazzab still holding out for Tuesday. Don't give up yet. You will become a mother. This is a positive thread xxx

Hope all you ladies are well xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- I dont know as never got past 7wks of pregnancy but assumed it would be 12-13 as 2nd tri x

Kazza- Fingers still crossed for you for OTD! Not long now x

Babies- We will be starting again end of Jan/start of feb all being well x

Hi to Maddie, trask,Hope, and all the gang x


----------



## kazzab25

Bfn for me! Gutted! We are now on a break and I'm booking our wedding today at sundridge park manner, for next year. It's dominated our lives for two years and it's time for a break! But that said, I will go to the follow up and also see if they will write back to our gp to be referred back to princess royal for a Lap and dye and ovarian drilling to maximise our chances of a natural conception. They never bothered to do this due to oh sperm count. But sometimes this is normal now! 

Thanks for all your support! I don't no what I would have done without this thread! Bit I will be posting and keeping up to date with you ladies!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Kazzab I'm so sorry about your result. I can only imagine how gutted you both are. I definitely think you should get them to try these things. Also a endo scratch like st had. Hope you both keep talking to each other & I'm glad you have something too look forward too like planning your wedding. Keep in touch & I know you will get there in the end


----------



## Doodar

Aw Kazza I'm so sorry. I was hoping to log on and see some good news. Sending you some huge hugs :hugs: we all know how heartbreaking it can be. Have you thought about immune testing? you have had a really good response to treatment with eggs and fertilization etc and good grade embryos so there has to be reasons why they aren't implanting. I did an emperical (sp) cycle with my last attempt which is basic immunes without intralipids and without all the testing etc and it worked for me. If you want any more info I'd be happy to share. In the meantime I'm glad you have something to focus on and wishing you tons of luck with the wedding planning etc :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, 

Doodar any information would be appreciated, I'll try anything! I'm hoping lister in London will let us egg share, the head of egg sharing wants to meet us, but I think my exceptionally high amh levels might put them off! There was me, having a break and now I'm thinking if egg sharing!!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh Kazza honey I'm so sorry. Having the wedding to look forward to is a great thing but I also think its worth looking into why your little embies aren't implanting. You'll be a mum one day I am sure of it :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry Kazza, I'm glad you have your wedding to look forward to, that WILL keep you sooooo busy for the coming year and who knows you may just be to busy to notice a bean sticking inside you at some point. My son is living proof that with male factor a surprise can happen.


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza, i am so sorry. I know the 2nd failed cycle really takes it out of you :( wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle though and hope we are both 3rd time lucky and get to hold our babies in our arms and know how it feels to be a mother and i truly believe that day will come for us both so stay strong and its good you have the focus of your forthcoming wedding. xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies 

How is everyone anyhow? 

Im still a bit down, oh wants to think more before booking the wedding now, think he is concerned that we could be spending the money on more ivf! I think that too but I really needed something positive to focus on! Thought I was getting a break but, the follow up is 9 th oct and we have an appt at the lister to egg share on the 28th so... Maybe I won't be getting much of a break!


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kazzab its soo hard. You need to do what feels right for you at the time. At least you have each other to discuss & decide. Good luck with your follow up appoinment. I really hope you get some answers, choices etc. Were all here for you & I really believe also that everyone on this thread will be parents xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

So sorry it didn't work kazza, my second cycle failure was so hard to deal with. Glad u have follow up soon! And a wedding to plan. Ask about having an endo scratch, steroids and clexane that's what I had and I believe without them my 3rd cycle would not have been a success! 

Maddy I totally agree - I know everyone on this thread will become parents. X

Sorry not on much, can only get on on my phone at mo x


----------



## Kelly9

I'm STILL pukey :(


----------



## africaqueen

Is everyone ok?? been very quiet on here this week xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm good just nauseated and have killer headaches. Trying to sleep as much as possible and am always cleaning the house for showings. Ugh.


----------



## princess_1991

Kazza im sorry to hear about bfn, sending you massive :hug:

Tiff sorry about still being Pukey, when does your ms usually fade?

:hi: aq hope your ok hun!


Just thought I'd chuck in a quick update from me, we are being induced on Friday, so looks like there could be 5 September babies on this thread :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

Not much progress here. OH has his GP appointment for his SA referral a week on Monday so we are making some progress. 

xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! It is quiet! aQ- how ru ? X

Tiff- my ms has mostly gone now at 15 weeks but been replaced by daily headaches! Damn it! Hope your goes soon! X

Princess! Hi! How exciting- is everything ok though? How come being induced before due date? Wow your gonna meet your baby soon!!! X x x


----------



## princess_1991

Glad your ms has cleared up st!

We had a big bleed over the weekend and I was admitted to hospital and although they couldnt work out why I was bleeding they decided that it's safer for me and lily to not go past 39 weeks :thumbup:

Even at this late a gestation these LOs sure know how to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope all goes well princess!

ST with Skyler is went at 9.5 weeks with Hannah it went at 15 weeks, I've believed this was a girl all along so I'm expecting another week or so of it, hopefully no longer. It's not there all the time anymore but it still comes in strong waves like earlier today I nearly barfed. I haven't barfed yet just a lot of dry heaving etc.


----------



## Doodar

Kazza just to let you know I haven't forgotten about immune info it's just finding the time to dig my stuff out and type it all. What date are you at the lister?

ST hope the headaches ease soon Hun, these hormones are a begger :hugs:

Tiff hope your suspicions are correct Hun how lovely would that be. Are you going to find out at next scan? and fingers crossed your ms eases soon :hugs:

Princess hope your ok :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Hope the headaches ease off x

Princess- Best of luck for Friday hunni! hope all goes well x

Magpies- Good luck for OH's SA test x

ST- Glad your ms has stopped and hope u enjoy the rest of your preg x

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yup we find out in 13 days, I can't wait, it's going to seem like time is going slowly leading up to it.


----------



## Doodar

:happydance: countdown is on then. Hope it goes fast :wacko:

I just love your avatar, he is so cute :hugs:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hope all u lovely ladies are ok
Anyone cycling ATM xx


----------



## Kelly9

princess you induced yet? Oooo eeee exciting!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Princess all the best for your induction. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Doodar

Today is the one year creation day of my little baba. I can't believe that this time last year she was just starting out life as a bunch of cells. It's so amazing :cloud9:

Is it wrong that I'm already thinking about my frozen embies :blush:


----------



## Maddie30

Awww Doodar how fab & quick has the year gone. All the times we thought it was dragging. Then there here. It's soooo not wrong to be thinking about frozen embies. I think its lovely. Hope your well xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm already thinking about mine lol!


----------



## rosababy

hi ladies! :hi: Things are going well with Jack and me. He has some reflux, but it seems to be getting better with some meds and new formula (knock on wood). I'm still bf, but only producing about half of what he needs, so we supplement with formula. Can you believe this thread has been around for more than a year?!


----------



## Kelly9

I can believe it for sure we're veterans now lol.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi Rosa, glad things are going well. My friends son had reflux & it really isn't nice. Glad the meds are helping a bit now. Keep at it & hopefully it will sort itself soon. Your boy is very cute. I'm sure I've told you before xx

Hi Kelly, hope your well xx

I wonder how Princess getting on. Thinking of you & cant wait to hear your lovely news. 

Hi to hope, AQ,,Kazzab,babies,st & the rest of the gang xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

How many frosties do u guys have xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Just thought I'd drop in a quick update - we have been started but were now in the waiting game that is induction!

Hoping this little Madame will get a move on at some point :winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> How many frosties do u guys have xxx

none. :nope:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay princess! 

We have three hatching blasts from our last cycle and 6 day 3 embies from our first.


----------



## Doodar

Maddie30 said:


> Awww Doodar how fab & quick has the year gone. All the times we thought it was dragging. Then there here. It's soooo not wrong to be thinking about frozen embies. I think its lovely. Hope your well xxxx

It's flown by. Yet when your waiting for treatment it's soooooo long. I'm good thanks how are you doing?


Kelly9 said:


> I'm already thinking about mine lol!

:rofl: I've been trying to work on hubby but at the moment he is having none of it. I'll keep working the magic though :haha: it's funny how at the time of treatment I was just happy with one more and now I'm thinking again, just one more :haha: hubby said but when is it going to end and when you have another one, then it will be be oh just one more :haha: I see this as a positive step :haha:


jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> How many frosties do u guys have xxx

I've got 3 frozen blastocysts


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well!!

Doodar thanks Hun, I really appreciate that! My apt is 31st oct with lister. 

Princess good look Hun, looking forward to the update. 

Kelly hope you feel better x


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar just tell hubby you may as well put back your frozen and if it works great and if not then you're done? I think thats a good compromise. I can't use that one on my hubby though as we have 9 frozen total lol! That could turn out to be a lot of kids lol.


----------



## ~Hope~

Wow this time last year we were just getting to know each other, and during this September we welcomed 5 beautiful babies!

Hope everyone is well. We've been out all afternoon looking at people carriers, geez it's confusing! So many to choose from!


----------



## Kelly9

I like my ergo baby carrier just saying you should check that one out.

I'm sitting here getting thumped by tulip :cloud9:


----------



## babies7777

I miss the kicks, its funny i look at her movements now and try figure out what she was doing inside.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats an interesting way to think about it. I'm ok not knowing what they're doing except those couple of kicks my son did that felt like they were right in the cervix but from the inside that were so painful they made me yelp. Hopefully tulip doesn't figure that move out lol! 10 more days (nearly 9) till gender scan!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Has anyone else got frosties left over xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Baby Lily was born yesterday (30/9/12) weighing 8lb 1oz :cloud9:


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> I like my ergo baby carrier just saying you should check that one out.
> 
> I'm sitting here getting thumped by tulip :cloud9:

:rofl: she was talking about a vehicle Hun we call them people carriers over here. It's a car that usually has seven or more seats. Not sure what you call them over there. Made me chuckle this :haha: the language over here is crazy


----------



## Doodar

babies7777 said:


> I miss the kicks, its funny i look at her movements now and try figure out what she was doing inside.

P did exactly the same movements on the outside as she did on the inside. Every time she did a ninja kick I could so relate to it :haha: as much as it hurt at the time, I really do miss it.


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> Doodar just tell hubby you may as well put back your frozen and if it works great and if not then you're done? I think thats a good compromise. I can't use that one on my hubby though as we have 9 frozen total lol! That could turn out to be a lot of kids lol.

I tried this one. Our clinic usually thaw two at a time and put the best one back, so I even said I was willing to thaw all 3 and put the best one back and then that will be it then, no more frosties. I'll just be happy to try. I'm gonna keep working on him. Although I think I'm making progress because I asked him if we should give the newborn clothes to charity and he said no, keep them for now :winkwink:



princess_1991 said:


> Baby Lily was born yesterday (30/9/12) weighing 8lb 1oz :cloud9:

I know I already said it but Congratulations Kirst she is a little beaut looks just like her mummy :cloud9:


----------



## kazzab25

Many many congratulations princess xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Doodar said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I like my ergo baby carrier just saying you should check that one out.
> 
> I'm sitting here getting thumped by tulip :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl: she was talking about a vehicle Hun we call them people carriers over here. It's a car that usually has seven or more seats. Not sure what you call them over there. Made me chuckle this :haha: the language over here is crazyClick to expand...

:rofl: sorry forgot about the language barrier! 

Yay for feeling tulip kick. I hear you on the cervix kicks, twin 1 has mastered that trick and it hurts. I'm keeping my fingers crossed shes just gone head down again as I can feel kicks under my ribs instead. I much prefer getting kicked in the ribs than in my pelvis :ouch:


----------



## schoolteacher

Many congratulations princess! Lily just got in on a September birthday! X


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: we call them mini vans lol! 

princess congrats! You just made it under the wire for sept.


----------



## Maddie30

Awww congratulations Princess xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

HUGE congrats Princess! beautiful name too xxx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Princess!!


----------



## Kelly9

Not posts here for a while, well I'll liven it up! We're team :pink: :cloud9: Pics are in my journal but I am beyond thrilled and excited.


----------



## rosababy

Kelly that's awesome!! :yipee: congrats!


----------



## Maddie30

Fab news Kelly xx


----------



## babies7777

So pleased for u!!!! i had a strong feeling u were with all the sickness. Happy shopping.

Afm, lot going on at the mo, Alannah got mrsa from the hospital and is having lots of treatment to try get rid of it. Me and dh started our treatment last night and have been swabbed to see whether we have it or not, keep everything crossed we can get rid of her mrsa.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh babies, that's awfull. Hope everything gets sorted quickly & your little precious girl makes a speedy recovery xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff that is fabulous news :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope she feels better babies, mrsa is a yucky bug sadly it's ALL over the hospital.


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Congrats for team pink! x

Babies- Aww bless her! hope your daughter gets well soon an that u an dh are ok x

Hi to Maddie, Hope, ST, Rosa and the gang x

Nothing new here. Still awaiting response from pct. Never ending story xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all! Great news tiff, a little baby girl, that's so wOnderful! X

Babies- my goodness I hope Alannah is better soon! My DH and I were just saying today how it must be around a lot in the hospitals at the mo as his dad has got it in hospital and his friends two yr old has just been diagnosed with it too! I just said to him about your little one, can't believe it that's 3 now! X


----------



## babies7777

I just feel so bad for her, she is on so many different medicines, it scares me her having so many at such a young age, its disgusting that hospitals can do this and there is no come back for them, i was told its a risk you take when going into hospital, i dont think thats a good enough excuse, they should be doing more to stop it, when we were there recently the room wasnt cleaned properly and there was a comb on the floor from the previous child or his parents so they cant have done a proper clean. We were told by the ward sister the cleaners only get 10 mins a room so no wonder these bugs are breeding happily. I just pray we can get rid of it, they cant keep treating her so i pray its gone at the next swabs and she doesnt get sick. Her eye which is where it was discovered first is fine so i hope that means this swab will be clear. She also has it in her throat but they wont treat that as they say the meds dont work at this age. All the other swabs on her were clear and i hope it remains that way.


----------



## Kelly9

It's not necessarily the hospitals cleaning routines that causes it though they should take as long as it takes to clean a room properly! A lot of the time it's not proper hand waging techniques and sterile techniques that cause it to spread. Mrsa is one of those bugs that I guarantee the majority of the population will test positive for (kind of like the group h steep you get tested for before birth) it's dormant and usually stays dormant but every now ad then something presents for it to cause an infection. Being a nurse I am positive I and most other nurses would test positive for mrsa but that being said I washy hands and take care as best as I can to prevent skin to skin contact between myself and patients. Oh and it makes me mad that they wouldn't take care to clean a newborn baby's room to a higher standard!


----------



## babies7777

They said they were treating her because the eye was infected with mrsa rather than just being colonised but that they cant guarantee she wont still be colonised after. If she is still colonised is that dangerous for her should she get sick in the future? Did u ever try to get rid of it? i have read that it can make things worse by making the mrsa mutate so if u are not sick with it then maybe not treat it type thing, im starting to think whether we are doing the right thing.


----------



## Kelly9

She could get sick again if it's colonized in her but it all depends, usually it takes a weakened immune system or an opportunity i.e. surgical opening etc or cut etc. Most people I see with it are post op patients who had an outbreak of mrsa and then had issues with their wounds healing. You're doing the right thing in treating it now especially if the eye infection was from that but I wouldn't worry about it once thats cleared. It's only treated out here if a wound swab comes back positive and I believe they've started testing and maybe treating all new patients admitted to hospital out here in an effort to lower the rates but they may just be isolating the patients who come in with colonizations rather then treating to prevent spreading.


----------



## Doodar

Whoop tiff sooooooooooooooo happy for you :happydance: how you feeling?

Quiet on here hope everyone is ok :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Kelly9

I"m ok have thrown up a few times this week which sucks but am ecstatic we're having a girl.


----------



## Doodar

I bet you are. I'm ecstatic for you. I was praying to the baby gods for a little girl for you :hugs: hope the sickness eases soon though, joys of carrying a girl eh :flower: us girls like to make our presence known :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

She sure does! This pregnancy had more worry to. I just think girls are going to make me paranoid the whole time. Thanks for the prayers lol I was praying to ad talki to the baby every night asking for her to be a girl! But I also thought it was a girl from the beginning. I'm 3/3 for knowing genders. I do hope my last baby is a boy though. 1 girl and 2 boys would be perfect.


----------



## kazzab25

Wow congratulations Kelly!! 

Babies sorry to hear about you lil bundle of joy being sick!! I do hope she's feeling better soon xxx

Hope everyone's doing good xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ kazza any news/updates on what you're doing next?


----------



## schoolteacher

Babies how is Alannah? X

Hi all not been on much I been poorly with a UTI and now have a horrible cough cold type thingy!! Having a hard time sleep my bump is so painful all the time, pillows don't help! I was crying last night and awake for hrs :-( x


----------



## ~Hope~

^oh honey. The cough sucks when you can't take anything. Use copious amounts of Vicks on your chest, your back and the bottoms of your feet. I find my bump is more comfy if I sleep with a feather pillow next to it :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I've had so much bump pain this pregnancy so I sympathize with you, I think mine is gas related but also I think braxton hicks are to blame. I don't remember every having bump pain for this long or this often. I hope you feel better. Being sick while pregnant is so much worse. :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Alannah has finished all her mrsa treatment now, her eye swab is now clear :happydance: she has a cold at the mo but its always worse at night, im like that tho when i get one. Hope the uti clears up its def no fun. Do u like baths as thats what got me through with the bump ache. I had a really sore spot on one side an the bath always helped it. Hope u feel better soon. 




schoolteacher said:


> Babies how is Alannah? X
> 
> Hi all not been on much I been poorly with a UTI and now have a horrible cough cold type thingy!! Having a hard time sleep my bump is so painful all the time, pillows don't help! I was crying last night and awake for hrs :-( x


----------



## Kelly9

Great news about her eye!


----------



## Maddie30

Great news babies. Always a worry..poor thing. 

Hi everyone xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Good news babies! Now the cold just needs to go! I do like baths and I do sleep better after one! My back is very achy also but funnily enough just on the left side?! X

Tiff- bump Pain is awful I never expected this at all!! X

Hi hope! I've actually now bought a pregnancy pillow, but it only helps marginally :-( are we allowed vicks then coz my sis who is a midwife said I couldn't use olbas oil :-( X x

Maddie-not long for you now! A baby by Christmas is lovEly I think! X

Evening to all! And happy Friday! X


----------



## babies7777

Thanks i hope it does too, my sore spot was on the left just under my boob, i think it was where my placenta attached. Can u see movements yet? i loved watching Alannah move around. 




schoolteacher said:


> Good news babies! Now the cold just needs to go! I do like baths and I do sleep better after one! My back is very achy also but funnily enough just on the left side?! X
> 
> Tiff- bump Pain is awful I never expected this at all!! X
> 
> Hi hope! I've actually now bought a pregnancy pillow, but it only helps marginally :-( are we allowed vicks then coz my sis who is a midwife said I couldn't use olbas oil :-( X x
> 
> Maddie-not long for you now! A baby by Christmas is lovEly I think! X
> 
> Evening to all! And happy Friday! X


----------



## babies7777

Thank u, 
I predict the 29th nov ur baby will come :winkwink: 




Maddie30 said:


> Great news babies. Always a worry..poor thing.
> 
> Hi everyone xx


----------



## babies7777

Thank u, glad ur morning sickness is easing. :thumbup:



Kelly9 said:


> Great news about her eye!


----------



## Kelly9

I feel movement on the outside now but haven't looked for it.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

St sorry to hear your feeling under the weather, hope you feel better soon! 

Babies, glad allannah is getting better! 

Kelly9 hope your ok! 

Maddie how's you Hun?

Hope bet your getting excited now! 

I had my follow up who said our chances of ivf working are still high despite having two fresh and one frozen failures. They want to put us on the short protocol, not sure what that entails ! So we were thinkimg of egg sharing and lister want to see us despite the failures so that appt is on the 31st oct so we will see what they say! If we can egg share then we will do that as its a fracturing of the cost! We have also booked our wedding as I was planning to take a break but OH wants to squeeze anther one in too!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh and offered us the free hscopy too but we need to decide on egg sharing first!

My amh levels came bak normal this time too at 18 las time they were very high at 45 but seems like a big drop by they said these were normal levels!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

How are you all? Hope your all ok.

Kazzab so pleased you have a plan. Really hope it's your time soon. How lovely that you've booked your wedding too. Goodluck & keep us posted.

St hope your feeling a bit better . X

Well I'm 35/40 tomorrow & I then finish work. Its been so busy which is why I'm hardly on here. There monitoring growth of my bean as a bit small & fluid has reduced. Just want everything to be ok now.

Well have a lovely day ladies xxxxxx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Kazz, excellent news on this cycle, what are u planning for your wedding? very exciting!

Alannah still has her cold, i thought it had gone the other day and even the nurse at her 6 week check commented how she didnt sound snuffly but the next day it returned. Guess its that time of year! she has her first immunisations on the 1st Nov, cant say im not worried but i wouldnt forgive myself if she didnt have them and caught something as i think the risks of that are higher than the risk of side effects from the jab. Whooping cough and measles are on the rise in my area.

We are also now in size 3 nappies! so to those still pregnant, dont buy lots of newborn nappies as although the weight category is ok they often leak and u need to move up a size to prevent it.


----------



## babies7777

H&#65359;&#65360;&#65349;&#12288;&#65349;&#65366;&#65349;&#65362;&#65369;&#65364;&#65352;&#65353;&#65358;&#65351;&#12288;&#65353;&#65363;&#12288;&#65359;&#65355;&#12288;:hugs:




Maddie30 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How are you all? Hope your all ok.
> 
> Kazzab so pleased you have a plan. Really hope it's your time soon. How lovely that you've booked your wedding too. Goodluck & keep us posted.
> 
> St hope your feeling a bit better . X
> 
> Well I'm 35/40 tomorrow & I then finish work. Its been so busy which is why I'm hardly on here. There monitoring growth of my bean as a bit small & fluid has reduced. Just want everything to be ok now.
> 
> Well have a lovely day ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Awwww babies I hope Allanah gets better soon. I can't believe it's time for jabs already. Thank you for heads up about nappies xxxxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

hi ladies hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Kelly9

size 3 :shock: my 2 year old is still in size 3 lol! 

Maddie hope all is well to, maybe you'll just get to meet your lo sooner which in another weeks time or so wouldn't be to bad at all. Rest up and take care. 

Kazza so excited to hear your news, when is potential start date for next cycle then?

Me: I'm sick which sucks and I work the next 3 days coming so hopefully it clears up a bit. It's not terrible now just not great, biggest complaint is my headaches tylenol doesn't seem to help. Oh well I will persevere I only need 3 more shifts after I work the few more I have booked till I qualify for mat leave. I will do it.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Wedding is 28th march 2014 need time to save for ivf and wedding! 

Kelly sorry to hear you unwell hope you feel better. 

Hope allannah feels better soon too! 

Maddie not long now! Your pregnancy has flown by!

Not sure when we will start as need to see if we will be elite for egg share first x


----------



## Doodar

Kazza :dohh: I keep forgetting to pull out that info for you. I must write myself a note to remind me. I'll do it now :thumbup:

ST sorry you've been suffering hun. I found honey and hot lemon helped with my cold and also used vicks and an electric vapourizer from boots. Hope you feel better soon, it sucks being ill when your pregnant. As for the bump pain I used to find putting the pillow between my legs and just resting under the bottom of my bump helped :thumbup:

Tiff P is in a size 4+ :haha: Is the sizing different over there. Hope you feel better soon too fingers crossed your 3 days in work go quick :hugs:

Maddie Wow 35 weeks already, not long to go hun :happydance: enjoy mat leave and make the most of it :thumbup:

AFM P is going through her clingy stage, she wants no-one but mummy, I kinda like it though. Not sure how long that feeling will last :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Must be! Our sizes go Newborn then 1-5 I think some brands make a 6 for the bigger babies now to. 

I've got a tissue stuffed up my nose to stop it from dripping and a massive headache that has gone no where in a week. Ugh. Waiting to feel better already. 

18 week scan on tuesday, very nervous and paranoid. We lost hannah at 18 weeks exactly. Going to be a long week I think. On the plus side I feel tulip all the time now except when up and about running around it helps but I'm still worried.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kelly, hope you feel better soon. I can totally understand you being anxious about scan. Will be thinking of you. Xxx 

Hi Kazzab & doodar ....being clingy is great xxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Kelly get better soon! I'm still suffering and it sucks I've never felt so miserable in a long while! I've coughed so much I think I've pulled all my muscles! X

Hi doodar! Great to hear from you! X

Babies-poor Alannah she's not had a good time of it! Thanks for the info on nappies I have bought 2 of those big boxes of 88 in newborn when they were on offer, so I maybe just need a few more newborn then the next size? X

Maddie- thanks for the tips! Yay for mat leave! Bubba will be fine, it's good they have noticed it x

Kazza that's great news, I hope u get to egg share. Short protocol means no down reg, yay! X


----------



## babies7777

I know, hopefully once this cold goes she will be well. She has been on 4 different antibiotics in the first 5 weeks of her life poor thing, stupid hospital it still gets to me but i just have to hope the next swabs are clear. I would say stick with that and see how u go, technically the newborn size 1 should still fit but it was constantly leaking and at 4 in the morning with poo all over her and her clothes its def not good so going up a size stopped it, then after a bit the cycle starts again when its time for the next size. I think as well as she is breastfeed her number twos are really runny tmi! so the nappy needs to fit properly to handle it. Have u decided on any names yet?




schoolteacher said:


> Kelly get better soon! I'm still suffering and it sucks I've never felt so miserable in a long while! I've coughed so much I think I've pulled all my muscles! X
> 
> Hi doodar! Great to hear from you! X
> 
> Babies-poor Alannah she's not had a good time of it! Thanks for the info on nappies I have bought 2 of those big boxes of 88 in newborn when they were on offer, so I maybe just need a few more newborn then the next size? X
> 
> Maddie- thanks for the tips! Yay for mat leave! Bubba will be fine, it's good they have noticed it x
> 
> Kazza that's great news, I hope u get to egg share. Short protocol means no down reg, yay! X


----------



## Maddie30

Great tips babies. I hope the cold goes quick quick xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I sympathize with miserable. Dripping nose ears plugged and headache all with no sleep. Not coughing much though so hopefully I skip that. This is day 3 of sick for me with full out symptoms. Working sucks. Nearly done my day today then just two more. I really hope I feel better tonight. Goin to look at getting some Benadryl I think. 

Skyler is on antibiotics to they're helping and he's nearly back to himself.


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kelly, you need to get better quickly too xx


----------



## Kelly9

I do! I think i've pulled something from blowing my nose so much :wacko:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! 
Oh dear Kelly we're a right poorly pair at the mo? Are u feeling any better yet? I'm a teensy bit- still on antibiotics. Gross thing happening now, I cough so violently that sometimes I'm sick and have a nose bleed at the same time!! And I'm still coughing so the blood goes everywhere, in my mouth all down me and on the floor! Lovely! X


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still horrendously sick, I cough so hard I start to dry heave but no nose bleeds. I just can't function properly. I don't know how i made it through the last 2 days of work... 1 more to go then some time off! My poor nose is raw I have migraines all the time plugged ears and it seems I've started coughing now. I get mini surges where I feel better but they don't last then I feel even worse then before. Scan in an hour on top of that to.


----------



## schoolteacher

Get better soon tiff! X


----------



## Kelly9

Results are in my journal. Scan wasn't terrible but it wasn't great. We're now higher risk for Down syndrome but still low risk according to the numbers if that makes sense. Hopefully I'll have the new adjusted risk numbers after work.


----------



## Tinks85

Hello gang.

OMG I have missed so much!

A massive congrats to ST and Kelly, you both deserve this so much :hugs: sorry you are both ill at the minute though x

Kaz - glad you have a plan for you next cycle but so sorry you have not got your BFP yet, keep smiling Hun :hugs:

Maddie - So close now, you must be sooooo excited.

Hope - how are you doing Hun?

Hello to everyone else, I went back a few pages but not 100% sure who is still on here but sorry if I missed anyone.

Sorry I have been AWOL. We have been doing another fresh cycle but needed to forget we were doing it as much as possible which meant staying away from here. We had some bad news a few months back and we have been focusing on that, DH mum has been diagnosed with terminal cancer :cry:

On a much more positive note I am ecstatic to announce that I am 8 and a half weeks pregnant with TWINS :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I have regrets for not sharing this last cycle with you guys but needed to give treatment as little attention as possible. I have thought of you all often though :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff sorry the scan didn't go as well. Will go check your journal. 

Tinks :wohoo: welcome back honey :wohoo:


----------



## Doodar

ST and Tiff sorry you guys are still suffering. It sucks being ill when your pregnant. Have you tried steam inhalation to help unblock the nose? I found that helped a little bit :thumbup: our immune systems must be so weak when we are pregnant. I remember it took me weeks and weeks to recover and several different antibiotics. Hope you both feel better soon :hugs:

Tiff for some reason it won't let me into your journal so can't read update. Hope everything is ok. Remember my results for downs were terrible, but all turned out ok. Such a stressful time. Big hugs :hugs:

Maddie how are things with you? 

Tinks so good to have you back, big huge massive congrats. It's such wonderful news.

Kaz,Hope everyone else hope your all good and having a fab weekend!
Italian take away here tonight! Hmmm tiramisu! Yum! Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Flipperty

Hi guys :flower:

Please can I join you. I am 39, hubby 41, we are trying for our first together, I don't have any children. ( hubby has 2 children from a past relationship) I have mainly posted on the over 35 section... We have unexplained infertility....

I posted here the other day announcing my IVF journey: ( on the over 35 ttc section) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1298789-tomorrow-begin-my-ivf-journey.html

I'm gonna read through some posts here now... hadn't even realised there was this section to the boards! :dohh:


babydust to all xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar my link has been acting weird... just search my name and you can get in that way but everything came out good :)

Tinks thats amazing news! We were wondering where you'd been for ages! Very happy for your twins but also sorry to hear about DH's mom!


----------



## Flipperty

Tinks85 said:


> On a much more positive note I am ecstatic to announce that I am 8 and a half weeks pregnant with TWINS :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I have regrets for not sharing this last cycle with you guys but needed to give treatment as little attention as possible. I have thought of you all often though :hugs::hugs:


So sorry for your news - Cancer is such a cruel thing :cry:
:hugs:

HUGE congrats on your baby news though - that is wonderful :happydance::flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey tinks! We thought about u often! Congratulations!!!!! What happy happy news, was that 3rd cycle? Sorry to hear about DHs mum, how sad.x

Tiff- glad scan was alright in the end, I got into your journal ok. How lovely you've been able to buy some pink things! X

Hi doodar! Thanks for info, it's really lingering on. Tried steam bowl but didn't help so have just bought a humidifier as desperate now!!! DH gone to collect it , he says it won't work but the reviews were excellent! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi flipperty welcome! Lots of us have ( finally) had success now so although we're not cycling we're be great for questions!x


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks girls, a real mix of emotions over the past few months but our baby news has cheered everyone up so much. Yes it was 3rd time lucky for us :thumbup:

Flip welcome and good luck for your upcoming treatment :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm finally feeling better! Not 100% but maybe 85-90% still have to blow my nose a bit and have the odd headache but feeling way better then I was. 

Tinks I just love seeing your ticker! Makes me smile. 

ST I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## babies7777

St, hope u feel better soon :hugs: Alannah still has her snuffly nose too, think this cold virus is a beasty!! 

Tiff glad ur on the mend.

Hi flip 

Hope ur all doing ok. Princess hows things with u? :hugs:


----------



## Flipperty

Hi guys and thanks for your welcomes :flower:

Hope you are all starting to feel better ladies :hugs:

I am on day 11 of my Buserelin today and I go for my scan on Friday morning to check everything is as it should be ... if all is good then I have my injection training for the start of the next stage.... I am a little apprehensive about that and what to expect.... But I am sure I will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

^ you get used to the needles fast. I found the stim meds were the least painful or noticeable for that matter, the needle is just so small.


----------



## schoolteacher

Glad your getting better tiff! X

Flip- you will be fine it's funny how quickly you get used to it! X

Hi all! AFM- still struggling on :-( x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi all

Welcome flipperty! 

Tink, so sorry to hear your news but very happy to hear your good news!! 

Kelly, st hope your feeling better soon

Hi to all the gang

Afm appt at lister for egg sharing tomorrow fingers crossed we are accepted!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ good luck!

ST I hope you feel better soon! Pregnancy colds are the worst. Happy half way mark though! Got a bump pic for us?


----------



## schoolteacher

Ooh kazza Goodluck at lister! 

Tiff- your right, they are the worst! Thank you! Your only days behind me really, and may well have yours first! Ive been taking bump pics, have never got a photo on here yet but can try! (your an expert I'm clueless! ) x


----------



## babies7777

Yay for bump pics, st you just make sure you're in the advanced comment section then click on the paperclip icon (attachments) you can then select the pic from your pc and upload. Not sure how u do it from the phone but thats from the pc if it helps. :thumbup:

Good luck kazz!! and flip.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I've done it a couple of times but I still forget some things


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazz how did it go?

Flip it's true the needles for stimming are really nothing. Just keep positive thoughts in your mind. I can really recommend the IvF hypnotherapy programme from Circle and bloom (google them) for staying calm and positive :dust:

Well thanks to me having some random palpitations a few weeks back I just got fitted with a 48 hour heart monitor. Have this little box hanging off my chest, no idea how I'm going to sleep tonight, it's hard enough already. And I can't shower until after 3pm on Friday when I get to take it off!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh hope that sucks! I hope it's nothing though.


----------



## vermeil

~Hope~ said:


> Kazz how did it go?
> 
> Flip it's true the needles for stimming are really nothing. Just keep positive thoughts in your mind. I can really recommend the IvF hypnotherapy programme from Circle and bloom (google them) for staying calm and positive :dust:
> 
> Well thanks to me having some random palpitations a few weeks back I just got fitted with a 48 hour heart monitor. Have this little box hanging off my chest, no idea how I'm going to sleep tonight, it's hard enough already. And I can't shower until after 3pm on Friday when I get to take it off!

oooh sorry to hear that. Just HAD to write to say I love the names for your daughters! I would love such names (well in french) but my DH would never go for it =p


----------



## Kelly9

You've picked names hope?!?! That can't be right you don't know gender yet... I need to make a guess for you at some point.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well! 

Hope, now showering till Friday!! Feel for you Hun!! Hope you get it sorted though! 

Kelly how's you? 

Well, we had the appt, I'm going on metformin for two months which I'm happy about as I've heard good things about this as I suffer with acne, weight and excess hair! Not much going for me really! So I'm hoping this will help! Does anyone have any experience with this? Scan of womb all looks good, oh as was 2 million but the motility is now normal and but morph still low. But as long as all my blood comes back normal looks, like we are being accepted for egg sharing ! Wahoo!


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza that is good news. Fx the metformin helps. 

Indigo and Violet are just the nick names for the babies in utero :thumbup:

Tiff we do know the genders - we found out at 20 weeks - it's a secret though as we decided we didnt want the world to know until they are born. In real life only our close family knows. Let me know your guess and I'll tell you if you're right ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Sneaky hope! Ill pm you when on my lap top. Remind me of your earlier symptoms? 
Kazza great news!


----------



## schoolteacher

OMG hope we thought you were totally team yellow! How exciting! X

Kazza- I took metformin for awhile but had to stop as I couldn't deal with the side effects! Are you building the dose gradually? It's known to be a bit of a bitch but I hope it helps! X


----------



## ~Hope~

I always wanted to know and DH said he wanted to be team yellow so I came around to his way of thinking. Then at the 20 week scan I said to the lady that we didn't want to know the sexes and he pipes up that we could find out if I wanted to. Cheeky swine I could have kicked him! He said he wanted me to have a surprise, but he was happy for that surprise to be at the scan. We decided to only tell our close family, so every time someone asks wether we know I lie and say no, because I've found if I say yes but it's a secret people try and push me to tell them!

Tiff early symptoms were extreme tiredness, nausea (but no vomiting). No cravings really. Ad my bump is all in front.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

I'm building it up gradually three days on 500 mg, 3 days on 100 mg then full1500 mg


----------



## Kelly9

Hope I pm'd you! Waiting eagerly for a response! 

Kazza I hope it's kind to you.


----------



## Tinks85

Hello ladies, how are we all?

I wouldn't have the strength to be team yellow :haha:

Any gender guessing for my little olives? My gut feeling is 2 boys.

Kaz, I was on metformin during my first cycle. I went straight on to 1500mg a day. I had a bit of sickness and an upset tummy but don't think I was actually sick. Hope you have few side effects Hun. Congrats on being accepted for egg sharing though. Exciting :happydance:

A few twinges today just below my belly and was worried. I worry over everything. Is this normal? The MW said cramps and twinges can just mean you uterus is expanding?


----------



## babies7777

I got lots of twinges and stretching, im guessing with twins its even worse. Just rest as much as u can and drink lots of water, it def helps.


----------



## Kelly9

With twins you would for sure have more cramps etc! I'm getting quiet a few and I've got just the one in there. What were or are some of your pregnancy symptoms and cravings?


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

Wow I feel I've missed so much. I'm now on maternity leave and I really don't know where the time has gone. I'm term tomorrow so anytime now. Follow up uss was good. Bean remains on 10th centile but liquor volume ok. We just can't wait now to meet our precious baby

Tinks congratulations I'm so please for you. I'm sorry about your bad news though and hope your partner bearing up ok. Don't worry about twinges...it's quite normal. Any concerns though see gp . Xxxx

St and Kelly glad your a little bit better. Hope your both well

Hope how did the 48hour monitoring go? Not long for you too Xxxx

Kazzab so glad you have a plan now. Goodluck with metformin . Xxxx

How are my mum's doodar,rosa,babies,princess??? Hope your loving every minute of it Xxxx

Aq and the rest of gang ....hiiii Xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Thank you for the reassurance girls :hugs:

Kelly, how are you. does different symptoms mean different sexes hun? My symptoms are sickness but not often actually sick just feel it, tiredness. Gone of all sweet food so no cake, biscuits, chocolate, ice cream, sweets. Craving melted cheese especially cheese toasties and veg at the minute and carbs like chips and crisps and hash browns.

Maddie, wow I can't believe you are term. So exciting. Hope you don't go over :kiss:

Hop, how are you doing with that machine?


----------



## Maddie30

Me neither Tinks xx


----------



## Kelly9

For me different symptoms meant different gender and they've been consistent with all my pregnancies. Though can be different from person to person. I think you're having at least 1 boy but I'm not sure about the other, twins makes it so much harder to guess. Maybe boy girl twins :) Thats my guess for now.

Maddie yay for mat leave! I'll be on mine in Feb sometime and can't wait!


----------



## Tinks85

Boy girl twins would be perfect :cloud9: obviously we don't really mind though as long as they are both healthy. Can't wait to find out. Previous experience is good for me. I do think 2 boys. 

How is everyone? X


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie yay for being nearly term and for mat leave! You'll be our next mummy :thumbup:

Tinks I'm saying boy for your cravings and girl for your ms so my guess is one of each :)

The monitor came off on Friday and I was so happy to take a shower! I'm dropping it back tomorrow when we go for our 32 week scan so I expect they'll write with the results. I didn't have any palpitations so expect to get the all clear. 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying what's left of the weekend :wave:


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly Feb be here before you know it. How lovely xx 

I'm glad you have monitor off now Hope and feel much better. 32 week scan already....how quick has that gone?


----------



## Doodar

You had me all confused then. I was gonna say I'm sure I know the gender of hopes babbas. How your managing to keep it secret from family though :haha: have you ever nearly slipped up?

Maddie wow full term already, it's gone so quick. So exciting :happydance:

Kazza I was on Met. I've heard lots of people who suffered with side effects but I was fine. I was on the modified release ones though. I think they release the dose slower so there are less side effects. Might be worth asking for those ones if you find yourself suffering. I don't think many people know about them. Guess I must have had a nice doctor :haha:

Hope the rest of you ladies are good. Getting prepared for Christmas here, started wrapping and writing cards :happydance: well I say writing, I've had stickers printed this year so I can just stick them in, so much easier when you have very little time :haha:


----------



## Maddie30

Doodar you are so organised. Glad all well. Your avatar is very cute. I'll be attempting xmas shopping very soon xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I've been done Christmas shopping for my son since aug but my husband I have left. I have one item in mind but need something to go with it. 

Half way today! And I've qualified for mat leave finally! Woohoo!


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly your very organised too.....happy 20/40


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all just dropping in to see how you all are!

Maddie - wow full term already! Won't be long before your LO is here :happydance: another little baba for our thread :thumbup:

Tiff - yay for maternity leave, can't believe your half way already!

St - same to you, I can't believe how far gone you are already, time really is flying!

Kazza - good luck with your new cycle, hope the met makes a difference 

Doodar - can't believe how organised you are! I'm shop on Xmas eve :rofl: phoebe looks so cute in your avatar!

:hi: rosa,trask,hope and. Everyone else!

Afm - still paralysed in my leg :dohh: having tests done next week but they're suppose to be really painful so I'm dreading it! 
Just enjoying being a mommy :happydance: Lily really is amazing, can't believe how much love I have for my little girl :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Paralyzed? I haven't heard of this? Something from labour?


----------



## Maddie30

Awww princess that's lovely. Sorry to hear about your leg. Sounds serious??


----------



## ~Hope~

D we've told parents and siblings, and then I shared in my journal here, but it's a secret to the rest of the world. When people ask what they are I just say we don't know ;)

Kirsten ihope they manage to find out what is wrong with your leg so they can fix it!

I'm working on my Christmas shopping right now,never been so organised! The deliveries have started arriving from amazon today :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Princess, so sorry you're still suffering, i really hope the tests can figure out whats wrong and sort it!

Tiff, yay for being half way and for getting your maternity hours in :thumbup:

Wow maddie, full term, its flow by and you're still team yellow right? can we do birth date predictions, weight and sex etc?

St, hope the cold is better? 

Kazz, hope the meds arent causing u problems.

Hi to everyone else and :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Yes tiff it was caused in labour, the doctor kept me in stirrups for to long and it caused nerve damage :dohh:

Hope - they know what's wrong but hopefully the tests will show how much damage there is and to what extent, also we'll hopefully know how long it's gunna last and if I'm ever gunna get feeling back

Going to the solicitors this week to see about making a claim, also need to go to PALS to see about getting a new wheelchair and shower seat because DH is doing his back in keep having to lift me in and out the bath :dohh:
Such a pain in the backside!!


----------



## ~Hope~

Fingers crossed they can fix it xx


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it can be fixed to and is just a matter of time. That would be difficult on top of having a newborn. 

Maddie what were your early symptoms? I don't remember you having a ton which would lead me to think boy for you.


----------



## babies7777

I think boy too! 

Princess, thats terrible, i hope they can fix it, tons of hugs!


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks for the support ladies! 

Princess that seems terrible! Really thinking of you!! 

Doodar! I'll mention those! The only affect I'm really suffering is wind!! 

Babies Maddie, tinks, hope and all the gang hoe your all doing well! Looks like its just me left to get a BFP!!!

Anyone heard from aq?


----------



## Tinks85

Princess, congrats on the birth of Lilly, she is beautiful :hugs:

So sorry to hear about your complications though. Really hope they can fix it soon. Sounds terrible :hugs::hugs:

Hello everyone, hope you are all having a nice weekend :kiss:


----------



## schoolteacher

How u feeling tinks? X

Hi all! I'm only just back to work tomorrow after being signed off! Got scan on Tuesday should have had it by now but they cancelled as one of the sonographers was ill. I was so dispointed! X

Maddie- anything happening yet? X


----------



## Tinks85

I feeling ok thanks ST, sickness on and off and very tired but coping with it all :thumbup:

How are you feeling? How come you were signed off Hun? Sorry about your scan being cancelled, very disappointing :growlmad:


----------



## Maddie30

Oh St can't believe they cancelled your scan. Goodluck with going back to work. Take it easy and look after yourself. 

Hi Tinks hope the tiredness eases soon

Hope everyone ok. xx

Afm nothing yet. 38/40 tomorrow and bambino very comfortable xx


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie enjoy bambino being comfy! Sometimes you'll wish you could put him/her back in lol. I honestly can't wait to see pics and have you announce the name etc. 

I've been ok, mostly just having bump pain on and off from stretching I guess. It still freaks me out.... viability day can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Maddie30

Oh Kelly I can just imagine....each day that goes by for you is a blessing. I'm glad you feel mostly well. When is your next scan? look after yourself. xx


----------



## babies7777

St, noo, hope they give u a scan soon, i know how excited i was. Are u having a 3d one?

Tiff, hope vday comes fast and the stretching eases.

Tink, polos helped me with the sickness, maybe worth a try, :thumbup:

Maddie, oooh im excited!! not long now and i may have a birthday twin :haha:

Princess, hope u are ok and Lily is well.

Hi to everyone else!

Alannah had her first immunisations the other day, it was so hard to see, she was so upset, the needles looked huge!! :cry: dreading the next ones. She is doing so well, sitting up so well and grabbing and holding toys, she wants to be doing things all the time, its amazing watching her grow and develop.


----------



## schoolteacher

Alannah sounds lovely babies! Boo to needles! X

Tinks I had a very stubborn chest infection :-( x

Maddie- few more weeks then! What are your thoughts on going overdue? Really hope I don't, it's a long enough wait as it is!!! X

Tiff- I too hate those pains and can't wait for v day! Will be even more of a milestone. X x

Sorry I have missed someone? X


----------



## Kelly9

St you may well go over due there is evidence and research to suggest IVF babies like to stay in utero longer! I was only 3 days overdue when I went into labour with my son and he came out the next day since labour started at 11pm at 4 days overdue. SO thats not to bad and I wasn't induced or anything. I'm hoping cause this is my third that baby will decide to come either a week or so early or on time!


----------



## Maddie30

lol babies you never know. so exiting. Glad Your princess doing well. How lovely xxx

St I'm not too fussed if go overdue...I just don't want to be induced. I would love a waterbirth but if your induced you can't. All I can see is my husband with a healthy baby in the car seat that we will take home.....that's all I ask for xxx

Hope everybody is well xxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ thats all the matters :) I don't like to be induced either.


----------



## Doodar

Oooh Maddie another soon to be graduate of the thread :happydance: so exciting.

Tiff I remember counting down the days to V day. It couldn't come quick enough. Funny how that one date makes you feel so much more secure. Hope it comes quick hun :thumbup:

ST oh no can't believe you had your scan cancelled what a bummer! Only one more sleep now until you get to see bubs again :happydance:

Tinks I've heard peppermint can help with ms too :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else, kazza, babies, princess hope your all good :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

V day will be a good milestone to hit but I won't feel any less relieved till I see 32 weeks come and go. 

I'm hoping with our upcoming move that time will soon be flying by and I'll be 32 weeks before I know it.


----------



## Maddie30

Hope it flies by for you Kelly xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Had scan yay! It was beautiful and all was fine! I found it very emotional! Sonographer was really nice too. 

Maddie- yeah I agree, ideally I would like a natural birth too! And in water. We've just had a new birth centre open adjoined to the main maternity bit. All the rooms have pools, kitchens , double beds, docking stations for your iPod and 'ambient lighting'!! 

Tiff- boo I'm still too impatient to be overdue but your probably be right! I think you will have your baby girl first! X

Doodar- love you profile pic! X


----------



## ~Hope~

St so glad you finally got your scan! Are you staying team yellow?

I just spent the day at the day assessment unit, have suspected dvt though they can't actually see a clot on the scan. So DH has to inject clexane into my bump twice a day for a week. I thought I was done with tummy jabs after stimming, and these things really hurt! Good news is the twins are doing just fine :)


----------



## Kelly9

Clots are serious things so they want to be certain you're covered even if they can't see it. I had to take the tenzaparin when I had OHSS with my first cycle cause they thought I had a clot since I couldn't breath well... I kept telling them once you drain the fluid out of my abdomen I'll be able to breath.... 4 days later they did and I was right! Arg.

St, who knows! I'd keep tulip in till April 1st if I could, thats when I'd like her to come which is 6 days overdue. April 1st is april fools day but also my and Dh's 10th anniversary of being together. But she'll come when she comes! Did you find out gender? You're not going to be another of those crazies that doesn't find out are you? lol.


----------



## Maddie30

St how fab. So glad your scan went well.I'm really pleased. I bet it was so emotional. Your birthing centre sounds very nice xxxx


----------



## Flipperty

Hi guys - just quick update from me..... cancelled my cycle.... it's been suggested I over suppressed :cry: 

We are back to see my gyne at the clinic next Tuesday.... I did post here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...one-responders-anyone-else-advise-please.html if anyone has any advise for me. .... 

Good luck to everyone Love and :hugs: xx


----------



## Doodar

Thanks ST. I changed it again :haha: so glad to hear the scan went well. Any piccies? 

Tiff I was one of those crazies :haha: I was even crazier coz I had it wrote down in a sealed envelope at home :haha: it drove everyone crazy because I wouldn't open it. I loved winding everyone up :haha:
Aw how cool would it be if Tulip was born on your Anniversay, so cute :cloud9:

Hope sorry your clexane hun. They do sting like mad and create some cracking bruises but worth it hun. Like Tiff says clots are serious things and tis best to be safe than sorry. Still feel for you though. Hopefully it wont be for too long :hugs::hugs:

Maddie hows it going? and twinges yet? :happydance:

Flipperty so sorry to hear you had your cycle cancelled hun. It must be so heartbreaking to get to that stage and then have it cancelled. I can't offer any advise, I don't know anything about it but I do hope you manage to find some answers :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Flipperty sorry to hear about cancelled cycle. Hope they sort something for you. x

Doodar I'm comfy at present. Hope your well. your pic is very cute xx


----------



## Kelly9

Flipperty so sorry, I didn't respond at all my first 3 days of stims so they cranked me up and managed to get 7 mature from me by the end. My first cycle I got twice as many so I believe they way over-supressed me the second time around.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Maddie, any news?

Tiff, happy papaya week.

Doodar, how r u feeling?

Princess, any news from the hospital appointment?

kazz, hows the wedding planning going?

St, hope u and bump are well, did u get rid of that chest infection yet?

Afm, just had my first smear since giving birth, i was terrified with the tear still being sore it would be agony but thankfully not too bad. Im hosting a coffee morning for the nct group i had anti natal classes with tomorrow so have been cleaning like a fiend today. Alannah has decided she doesnt like the hoover anymore and was upset when i turned it on, its pretty loud tho so guess i have a good excuse to not vacum then hee hee. She is 11 weeks today, time is going so fast, she looks so big now and is doing so many new things each day its precious. 
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Kelly9

Awww nice to hear from you babies! The meet up sounds nice, I still meet up with some of the moms from my baby group to. 

St where are you? Are you team yellow?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Sorry been AWOL! Kelly fraid to say but I'm still team yellow!!! X

Babies- I would like to join NCT but can't afford it! I do hope to make friends somewhere tho as I haven't got many since moving to Cambridge even tho been here 3 yrs now! Chest infection gone but now very sinuses and think its going into my ears coz I can't hear very well!!! X

Hope- clexane sucks, did u say it was for 2 weeks? Hope u don't get DVt. I had clexane from ET til 12 weeks and I hated it! X

Maddie your so close- exciting!!!! X

Hi doodar! 

Flip- sorry u were cancelled that sucks, I responded slowly but ended up with plenty eggs fortunately. X


----------



## Kelly9

Boo to team yellow!! (though I do realize people will be saying this to me when we have our last baby as we're not finding out!)

Hope hows it going? How are the babes? 

Maddie you to? Not long for either of you then it's ST/ME! Eek!

Hi everyone else hoe you're all well!

We've managed to sell our house in the nick of time! It's pending a house inspection monday so fingers crossed all goes well!


----------



## Tinks85

ST, glad everything went well at your scan. Good for you staying team yellow, I wouldn't have the will power :haha:

Kelly, good luck with the house sale, hope it all goes smoothly.

Hope, how are the jabs going?

Not much happening with me, Ms is easing I think over all but was sick this morning :growlmad: we have a scan booked for Wednesday :happydance: we have also just ordered a new sofa that I am excited about :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well :kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey tinks glad all is well with you :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay tinks your past 12 weeks! X

Tiff I think I will be the other way round, team yellow for this one and if ever able to have another, will find out!! 

Good luck with house inspection! Can't believe what u said about after Maddie an hope it's me an u!!! X


----------



## Kelly9

I know it's crazy cause they're both super close. I think it'll be a toss up between who delivers first between us though... maybe on the same day even! :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Same day would be awesome! We'd have to workout the time difference as well! X

I'm having such trouble with my hips and pelvis! Think I got spd as my sister had it an could hardly walk by the end. I can hardly walk by the evening :-( spoke to a pysio my gp referred me to but got to wait another 2 weeks for the first actual appointment! X


----------



## babies7777

Soooooooo exciting!!! so its Maddie (any news yet? my bday is close, you can make it hee hee) then hope, then tiff and st, ooohhh i cannot wait to see all these babies!


----------



## Kelly9

ST I've been having so much more hip and bump pain this pregnancy it's brutal some days I can't walk for chunks at a time. Seems to have settled the last couple of days so I'm on the lookout for a maternity support belt. And I just sneezed all over my computer screen Gross!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies hope your all well! 

We ok hopefully be matched with a lady next month and start over again! Wedding plans full steam ahead! Can't wait! Something else to focus on!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay kazza!


----------



## ~Hope~

Kazza that's great news.

I am soimpressed by anyone who suffered clexane for a long period. Evil things! Luckily I only had to endure a week as my second scan was also clear so not clot. Now I just struggling its heartburn and various aches and pains but I'm hanging in there. Induction booked for December 17th when I'll be 38 weeks!

Hope you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

That's so soon hope!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! How are we all?
I have been diagnosed with SPD - symphysis pubis dysfunction, basically I can hardly walk by end of day and agony at night as pelvis separating too much. Signed of at the mo but seems pointless as it not gonna go away- but I wanna avoid crutches! X


----------



## Kelly9

^ I'm having similar issues though not been properly diagnosed with spd as it's not got that bad all the time thankfully. Some days I can't walk but most I am ok. I was prescribed a maternity support belt which helps a lot.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks tiff, yeah I now have a pelvic support belt, and I'm going back soon for a full assessment tho have already been diagnosed. X


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry about the SPD St and Kelly. I have been getting some hip and ver low back pain already but I did get hip pain before pregnancy.

I am in 2nd tri :happydance::happydance::happydance: we had a scan on Wednesday and everything looks good. It was just amazing :cloud9::cloud9: there is a pic in my journal if anyone is interested.

Not long now Hope.

Any news from maddie?

Kazza that's great news, all systems go again very soon :thumbup: yey about the wedding plans, such an exciting time :kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray for second tri tinks! Are you finding out the genders? 

I'm busy with moving stuff.... if I go MIA in the next couple of weeks thats why but I will come back I promise.


----------



## Tinks85

Oh yes, we cant wait. Might be having a 3d scan around Xmas :thumbup:

Good luck with the move :kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

thanks :) It's going to take up so much of my time in the next week or two.


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck with moving Tiff! X

Yay for 2nd tri tinks!! X

My friend on another friend just had her baby girl after 4 rounds of ivf  
Ooh we've not heard from Maddie!? She must have had bubba by now???! Can't wait to see! X


----------



## Kelly9

I was wondering if maddie was so quiet cause baby maybe came... I guess we'll have to wait and see!

ST thats great news for your friend!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

How are you all? I'm so so sorry it has taken me a while to get on here. I'm very pleased to tell you that I am now a mom to a beautiful little girl Sienna. She is wonderful and feel so blessed to have her here. 

Hope it will be you next. How exciting xx

Hope tinks, st and Kelly all doing well. Hope your enjoying pregnancies x

Kazzab it's all go for you. I'm so glad you have a plan & have a wedding to organize too x

How's babies,Rosa,doodar,& all the other moms. Hope your well xx

Aq how are you??


----------



## Tinks85

Wow Maddie, massive congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:. Hope you are enjoying every minute. Did everything go ok? How are you feeling now, recovering?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congrats Maddie!!


----------



## ~Hope~

:wohoo: congratulations Maddie!


----------



## babies7777

Huge congrats Maddie!!!!! so happy for u!!


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you ladies. Yes feel very well. I had a quick normal delivery on the 19/11. I've been so busy with visitors, breastfeeding and adoring our long awaited little girl xxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Congratulations Maddie! Sienna is a beautiful name, one of my favourites! Sounds like a fab delivery and you were early!! Thought you'd gone over looking at your ticker and hadn't heard anything. Sounds like You and Sienna have settled well at home? Can we see a pic? X x x x x


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you St will post a pic as soon as get a chance. I use this on my mobile x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

How much did she weigh Hun x


----------



## Kelly9

Aww Maddie yay! A girl!!!!! And Sienna is a gorgeous name <3


----------



## kazzab25

Congratulations Maddie!!


----------



## princess_1991

Just wanted to pop in and say congratulations maddie :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well! :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Princess are you walking yet?


----------



## princess_1991

No not yet, looks like it will be a long while yet, my consultant reckons 18 months to 2 years for full recovery although he has said it is possible that I never recover or don't recover fully but these are worst case scenarios.

I'm just making the most of Lily being a baby because I'm dreading her starting to crawl or walk and not be able to run after her, she's growing up way to fast :nope:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope thats not the case, did they find out the exact cause for it happening like what nerve or whatever was affected? It's just so bizarre I've never heard of it happening before.


----------



## princess_1991

Originally they thought it was the peroneal nerve in my knee caused by being in the stirrups too long but after electric nerve conduction studies (ouch!) they found it was a nerve in my hip/pelvis (think it's the sciatic one) caused during the delivery, consultant said it could still have something to do with the position I was in in the stirrups because you dont see every woman that gives birth having this problem :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

So odd. I was only in the stirrup position (ie legs being held back as far as possible) while I was pushing so 20 mins or so, but I had more issues with my sciatic during pregnancy then after, this time it's really flaring up :(


----------



## princess_1991

I was I stirrups all the time I was pushing so 1.5-2 hours and then waited to deliver the afterbirth then the doctor went next door to stitch up another lady then came back to stitch me up so I was in them ages, by the end of it I was crying, begging them to put my legs down because I was in agony!


----------



## Kelly9

Jeeze! I would have just put them down on my own, sounds like torture.


----------



## ~Hope~

That sounds like torture! Are you going to take legal action? I keep seeing an advert for a medical negligence company on daytime tv. I'm not one for ambulance chasers but it really sounds like someone messed up here.


----------



## Kelly9

Hope so are you having a set induction or c section for the twins, you must be close now?


----------



## Tinks85

Can't wait for a picture maddie :thumbup:

Oh princess, what a nightmare. I agree with hope. Fx for a quick recovery Hun :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Yes it must be close for hope now?!! X

Princess- that sounds bloody awful, it must be so depressing ( not that I want u to feel that way!) 
I say this as I'm now on crutches for pelvic pain but its still excruciating even with them. Am starting to get really upset about all the things I can't do like Xmas shop or go for a winter walk! Basically feeling very sorry for myself! X

How is everyone else? Getting excited about Xmas? X


----------



## Traskey

ST, SPD is horrible, I really struggled with it during the pregnancy. 
Princess that does sound awful though, really think they should never have left you that long :(
Maddie, congratulations on the birth of Sienna. 
Tiff, seems like things are going quickly for you, 25 weeks already :D
Tinks and Hope, hope your twinnies are all ok 

:hug: 

Just wanted to pop in and say hello and wish you all well xxxx


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh ST you poor thing. Try and rest as much as you can. 

I'm being induced on December 17th - can't believe it's only 8 sleeps 'til we try and evict these babies!


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh wow Hope! 8 days that's beyond exciting!!! Baby twins for Christmas then!! How wonderful 
X x x

Hey tinks! How is 2nd tri? X


----------



## Tinks85

Not long hope :happydance::happydance:

Traskey, hope you and your girls are well :kiss:

ST, so sorry you are struggling so much :hugs:

2nd tri is great sickness wise but the tiredness is still kicking my ass. Having quite a bit of pain and discomfort in my lower back and hip area though. Will mention at my next MW appointment if it doesn't ease, surely it's far too early for SPD???? Really bad getting up from a seated position :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Hope yay! So soon.

ST sorry it hurts so much, I use my belt and it helps for when I'm out and about but some days suck and walking hurts. I'm no where near as bad as you though. 

I'm busy with moving stuff, big move is sat, if I'm not around for a bit I'll be back when things get settled. 

Hi trasky!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hope you have a stress free move tiff! X

Tinks- I started having trouble with getting up etc around 16 weeks but tried to ignore it. Things have gone down hill from about 20 weeks, and gotten really bad in the last 2-3 weeks. X


----------



## Maddie30

St I really feel it for you. Are you taking any painkillers?

Not long for you hope

Kelly good luck with move xx 

Hi Traskey xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks Maddie! Doctor said I can take cocodamol, but I know others have been given stronger stuff if it deemed necessary such as diahydracodeine (sp).
How are things going? X


----------



## Kelly9

It was 21 weeks for me where I started having pain and problems. 

Stress free?!?! Um way past that point lol!


----------



## schoolteacher

Lol tiff no there never stress free are they! Let's say as stress less as possible then x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone and merry christmas!! :xmas9::xmas16::xmas6: what are u all doing for christmas this yr?

Im sooooo excited, dh is off work and the three of us are going to relax, eat yummy food and play with Alannahs toys :haha: cant wait to see her little face when she see's them all.

Ouch, st and tiff that sounds really painful! i had a bad back during pregnancy but my gp was rubbish wouldnt even refer me for physio as said it wouldnt help! I also had calf pain and since giving birth my knees hurt especially when getting from a sitting to standing position i often seize up. Not sure if its due to the lack of bending during pregnancy and the muscles have weakened :shrug: i have physio assessment in the new yr so hopefully they can help.

Tiff, hope the move goes well and u get to enjoy christmas and have internet soon.

Maddie, hows little sienna doing?

St, hope the meds help, any names picked yet?

Hope, sooooo close now im sooooo excited for u!!

rosa, princess, trask, aq, tink, kazz and everyone else :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi babies! You sound all sorted for Christmas! Love your pic of Alannah! Sorry your knees are sore- pregnancy does all sorts to us doesn't it! I'm lucky I was referred quickly. 
Im struggling with names especially boys! We like Mollie for a girl x


----------



## Kelly9

Mollie is cute! 

I'm more sore lately just cause of all the physical things I'm doing to prepare for the move. Our house is now all packed and the movers are coming to load tomorrow.

Oh and passed my GD TEST!


----------



## Maddie30

I like Mollie too. Xx

Good luck for move Kelly. X

Babies your daughter is beautiful x


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay for passing GD test Kelly! I hope I will too, though my sister had it. Mines on the 27th. X


----------



## Kelly9

I had it with my son so I totally thought I would again since it way ups my chances, was very surprised.


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh yeah I would have thought you would get it again too! X


----------



## Doodar

Maddie Congratulations hun, has it sunken in yet that your a mummy bet your still in awe, it's an amazing feeling enjoy it hun :hugs:

SPD is a killer!! Ouch I can still feel the pain now. ST hope you get sorted with physio. I had to wait an age before they even contacted me, I was 2 weeks off my due date when they decided to phone and offer me an apt. I told them to forget it, useless :dohh:


----------



## Tinks85

Just a quick one from me. Sorry for no personals.

Wanted to let you lovely ladies know that we had a 3D scan yesterday and we found out the sex :happydance::happydance::happydance: We are having 1 :blue: AND 1 :pink: soooooooooo happy :cloud9: 

My bump is growing at a rapid pace also. Pics are in my journal if anyone is interested :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well and ready for Xmas.

Any news on Hope? Thinking of you hun x


----------



## schoolteacher

Wonderful news tinks! One of each! Yep my bumps growing rapidly so can just imagine yours with too! X

Thanks doodar! I can't even get in and out bath now! I'm lucky I had my 1st physio about at 25 weeks, and will be having them twice weekly. I'm also starting hydrotherapy after Xmas at the hospital. 

Merry christmas everyone if i don't get on here again!!!! X


----------



## princess_1991

Congrats on one of each tinks!!

Hope has had her LOs, safe and sound as far as I'm aware but will leave her to announce it properly :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

tinks congrats!!! and yes hope has had her twins!


----------



## Maddie30

Tinks that is great news xx

Hope that is excellent. Congratulations xx


----------



## Tinks85

I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas :kiss:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Did anyone on here have spoting
I'm 7dp5dt and spotting pink and brown
Yesterday it was red for a couple of hours xx


----------



## Kelly9

I had a teeny tiny bit of pink at 7dp5dt lasted only for one bathroom trip. 

Merry christmas to us, looks like the furnace has stopped working and it's -41 with windchill right now ffs.


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh no tiff! Merry Christmas though! 

Jk- hope Alls alright, I had a little bleeding but not until 7 weeks so not much help I'm afraid! X

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!! X x x x x x x


----------



## Kelly9

We got it working again just reset it. Thank goodness!


----------



## babies7777

Merry christmas everyone!!

Glad u got it fixed tiff, :thumbup:

Anyone heard from hope? 

hugs to all, hope u have a fab day tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly9

Shes posted on FB if you have her there. 

The furnace broke again but we got someone in the village in to fix it they had to replace a piece and now we're getting warm again.


----------



## Maddie30

Merry xmas xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

Kelly, -41 wow. Glad you got it sorted :thumbup:

Jk, I was the same as st. I had bleeding at around 7 weeks. Hope all is well.

Hope everyone had a nice Xmas.

Both me and DH have had stomach so we did not have a very pretty Christmas Day :dohh: thankfully feeling better today.


----------



## ~Hope~

Tinks - yay for team Purple!

Hope everyone is ok and had a nice Christmas. Our babies made their entrance via emergency section at 11am and 11.02 last Monday e 17th. No time in the NICU but they did keep us in post natal until Sunday. Since we've been home we've not had a lot of sleep as they are cluster feeding but we love having them here! Our little girl was born first and is called Emma Louise and weighed 6.8 lb at birth, her little brother is James Matthew and he was 7.1lb. When I get some time I'll post birth story and pics in my journal.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Did any of u ladies spot or bleed before beta x


----------



## Kelly9

^ Yes at 12dpo I had some pink but only once when I peed.


----------



## princess_1991

Congrats again hope!!

Jk - I had bleeding too, I think it was around 8 weeks because it was just after my scan at 7+5


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Iv had everything from pink to brown to red since 5dt5dt
I had a red bleed yesterday so I'm rally nervous now
I'm now 10dp5dt x


----------



## schoolteacher

Have u done a hpt yet Jk? X x

Poor u tinks being poorly! X

Hope!!!! Many congratulations! Think I'm the only one who didn't know you were having a girl and a boy!!!!! They sound like brilliant weights for twins?! Best of luck for settling in mummy! Xxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Popping in to wish you lovely ladies a very happy New Year and 2013 full of beautiful babies and lots of bfps!


----------



## rosababy

hi, ladies! Happy New Year! I hope 2013 brings us all happiness and cute, fat babies! :baby:

quick update on me: we're doing great. Jack is amazing. :cloud9: He smiles so much, coos, giggles, loves tummy time, loves bath time...I just can't get enough of him. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Happy new year right back at ya's! Can't believe some of the babes on this thread are already 3+ months old!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, happy new year to you all. Wishing everyone on here great things for 2013. x


----------



## schoolteacher

Happy New Year! Good to hear from you trask, rosa and Maddie! 
3rd tri for us now tiff  x


----------



## Kelly9

Yup! Not long left to go!


----------



## princess_1991

Happy new year ladies from me and lily :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Happy New Year Guys wishing you all the best for 2013 :flower:

JK I had bleeding on and off pretty much for the first 12 weeks. I was put on bed rest and it stopped but whenever I got up to move around it would start up again. Take it easy Hun and try to rest as much as possible :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

HAPPY NEW YEAR 

Congratulations to the new arrivals!! Much love to all! 

AFM - WE HAVE BEEN MATCHED! Lister called yesterday so we are just waiting to find out the ladies last period and then they will start to syncronise. I am hoping to hear back today. They are starting us on different meds to guys so i am hoping maybe my body will react better to new meds. Plus ive been on metformin for 3 months now too. 

xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Wow good luck kazza
Xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Brill news Kazza! Not long now  best of luck and let us know your dates! X


----------



## Maddie30

Excellent news Kazzab xxx


----------



## babies7777

Happy new year everyone!


Great news kazz so excited for u, hows the wedding planning coming?

Maddie hows little Sienna doing?

St, tiff, not long for u both now, i cant wait to see ur lo's

Doodar, how r u and p, did she enjoy christmas?

Hope, how r u all doing?

Hi to princess, rosa, trask, aq, and everyone else and best wishes for the new year to all.


----------



## Kelly9

Great news kazza! We're all here cheering you on!

I've been keeping busy, got a bunch of paint coming tomorrow so will be busy doing that. Hannah's birthday is fast approaching and I'm trying to keep it from the front of my mind as much as possible so busy means brain is occupied!


----------



## Kelly9

Double post


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies will keep you posted! 

Wedding preps all coming along nicely! 

How are you all doing x


----------



## Tinks85

Yey kazza :happydance: that's exciting. I have everything crossed for you this time :thumbup:

3rd tri now ST and Kelly, getting so close :thumbup:

Kelly, thinking of you Hun :hugs: great idea to keep busy :hugs:

Happy new year everyone :kiss:


----------



## schoolteacher

We ate all being quiet on here!
AFM: Not good news really: my waters have broken at 30+3 weeks!! Started Wednesday night a trickle down my legs- they tried to say it was discharge at first I knew it wasn't!!! Was still gushing lots I was leaking through my pad and knickers onto the sofa! So went back and it was confirmed, been in hospital overnight ( had to transfer on ambulance to my sisters hospital as no cots on nicu if baby were to arrive at my normal hospital) but no sign of labour, will keep you posted! X


----------



## babies7777

St, huge hugs, annoys me when they try fob u off, you know when something is different, gees discharge! idiots!! sending lots of hugs from us to you, keep us updated, :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Oh no st! Really hoping everything will be ok! Even if baby comes now the odds are really good at 30 weeks, dhs daughter was born at 26 weeks and after a stay in hospital shes a healthy nearly 12 yr old girl :thumbup:

Still I can't imagine how scared you must be, sending you lots of hugs, luck and love! :hugs:
Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## schoolteacher

Thank you ladies I'm alright staying calm, no signs of labour- hopefully baby can stay in for a few more weeks, if I manage to get to 37 with no infection they will induce. Any sign of infection from now they wil induce and they wouldn't stop a natural labour starting now I have had some steroids for babies lungs. 
I know babies as if discharge runs down your legs and soaks through my clothes onto our dining chair! I did try to believe for a when day but then I spoke to my sis and she was like 'verity your waters have broken go to hospital!!' x


----------



## Maddie30

Oh schoolteacher wow. Can't believe it. Please try not to worry. The prognosis for 30 week babies is very good. Also I have seen woman's waters go even earlier and they get to 36/37 weeks. You will have regular blood test be on antibiotics


----------



## Maddie30

sorry on my phone on this. Please keep us posted. Thinking of you xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks Maddie! Yeah I would be a lot happier even to get to 34, 37 would be great! Just got to not get an infection now! It would be nice to still go into labour rather than induction but that's what none of us can control I suppose! X


----------



## babies7777

So called medical professionals eh, they kept telling me i wasnt in labour yet and even sent me home, the car ride was awful and i was in bloody labour, idiots!! im so glad they are treating you now, stay in and cook a little longer little one, hugs and everything crossed for no infection. :hugs:




schoolteacher said:


> Thank you ladies I'm alright staying calm, no signs of labour- hopefully baby can stay in for a few more weeks, if I manage to get to 37 with no infection they will induce. Any sign of infection from now they wil induce and they wouldn't stop a natural labour starting now I have had some steroids for babies lungs.
> I know babies as if discharge runs down your legs and soaks through my clothes onto our dining chair! I did try to believe for a when day but then I spoke to my sis and she was like 'verity your waters have broken go to hospital!!' x


----------



## Tinks85

Thinking of you ST. Any more news? Are you allowed home?

I understand why you don't want an induction but like you said we just can't control it :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm still in hospital they are still unsure, baby has moved right down but in breech! And I've been having cramps today...
There is not much fluid left at all - I thought baby/my body would make more? Just keeps leaking out though. X


----------



## Maddie30

Thinking of you. Hope all ok xx


----------



## babies7777

Hope u and lo are ok st, thinking of u. xx


----------



## Doodar

Oh ST you poor thing, what a worry. Have you been advised to drink plenty of water? Drinking lots can help to replenish amniotic fluid. When my waters were suspected low I was advised to drink around 3 litres of water a day and to rest. Do they have you on iv fluids? The sac does have the capability to repair itself and the body should restore fluids naturally, I'm sure I've heard of artificial ways to replace fluid too, like an infusion or something. Just remember your in the best place and I'm sure having your sister as a midwife helps heaps. Take it easy Hun and I'm sending lots of love. Hope bubs holds out a little longer.:hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

We are home! Baby still in tummy for now! I have been at a different hospital the last few days but am now passed back to our local one which we only live 5 mind from so that's good as I have been cramping on and off. Anything changes at all I go straight in. In on Wednesday and Friday for monitoring and growth scan- I would really like to know estimated weight at the mo so I know what to expect. They have said now they would be surprised if I make 34 weeks and would prob induce at 34 weeks. Baby firmly wedged in breech position now though..
Have been drinking lots, I'm constantly leaking though! X


----------



## princess_1991

Glad you are home st and that your back at your local hospital, hoping baby stays put for a while longer for you tho, talk to trask, I'm sure her LOs came at 34 weeks although Im sure her Los would be smaller with there being 2 of them

Still have my fingers crossed for you, lots of :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Great news St. So glad your home. Keep rested xx


----------



## Kelly9

ST!!!! I hope baby stays in for a few more weeks! I guess you'll be having your little one before me now for sure :) the steroids will do wonders for lungs and at 32 weeks lungs should be fully good to go so you're almost there! Stay in little one. How annoying to be constantly leaking. Some places do amino infusion I've heard. So are you still in hospital then for monitoring? Keep us updated. 

I was quiet for a while because Hannah's birthday came and went. It's been a hard little while leading up to the date. Still hard to believe she's been gone a year. :cry: I'm to afraid to take a look in her memory box cause I know it'll upset me but I know I probably should its been a while. 

We're finally nearly settled into our new home painting is like 98% done thank goodness.


----------



## Maddie30

Big hugs Kelly xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Tiff :hugs:

St glad you're back home. Fx baby keeps cooking a while longer. Poor you with the leaky fluid, I hated that feeling when I was in labour, every time I moved some more would gush out. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

ST any updates?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all ! Just dropping in quick to say that I went into labour on 14th January and my baby boy was born at 30+5 weeks by emergency csection on the 15th January at 06.36am. He is named Jackson and weighed 3lbs!! It was a big shock all happened very quickly and it's been a whirlwind of worry yet happiness ever since. Jackson is being looked after really well in nicu (neonatal intensive care) and is doing really well. He is 11 days old today and has just come off his oxygen. I love him so much, leaving him at the hospital rips my heart to pieces.....I don't know when he will be home yet x x x


----------



## lisasimon

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all ! Just dropping in quick to say that I went into labour on 14th January and my baby boy was born at 30+5 weeks by emergency csection on the 15th January at 06.36am. He is named Jackson and weighed 3lbs!! It was a big shock all happened very quickly and it's been a whirlwind of worry yet happiness ever since. Jackson is being looked after really well in nicu (neonatal intensive care) and is doing really well. He is 11 days old today and has just come off his oxygen. I love him so much, leaving him at the hospital rips my heart to pieces.....I don't know when he will be home yet x x x

congrats st glad lo is doing well he will be home before you know it xx


----------



## babies7777

Huge congrats st on little Jackson, bless him, hope u can bring him home soon, it must be so hard for u, huge hugs from us xx


----------



## Maddie30

Awwww st congratulations. I'm so happy for you. Beautiful name too. He will be a fighter. Look how far his come on this journey here. Hope he will be home very soon xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, not posted in here for a while but just wanted to drop by and say a huge congrats to ST. Really hope your little boy is home soon. What a worry it all must of been for you. Big hugs hun to you all x

Congrats again to Maddie and Hope on the arrival of their LO's x

Tiff, Tinks and all the preg ladies- Hope all is progressing well and that you soon have healthy buba's in your arms  x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Not a great deal to report really. My best friend died in Nov so been a bad time but its brought home once again how short life is and i have been so unhappy in my job that i finally realised enough is enough and quit last Thursday. The relief is amazing and i am looking for something part time now as need to calm down before our 3rd IVF cycle with ICSI this time around which we will be starting end of March. I am in hospital on Thursday for my lap, hystoscopy and endo scratch so hoping it all goes well and brings us our miracle xxx


----------



## Kelly9

ST! A little boy <3 I'm so happy for you and that he's doing so well :) I guess that means I'm next hey? Crazy!

Aq nice to see you around, have had the odd thought wondering what you were up to, you must be getting excited for your ICSI? Good for you for quitting, I've left a job that made me very unhappy, best thing I ever did. 

Hi to everyone else! Not much going on for me, I'm being flown out to yellowknife on tuesday for a scan on wednesday, I am very excited to see my little girl and know how big she is and position etc. I just pray for a healthy happy scan.


----------



## Tinks85

A massive congrats to ST on the birth of Jackson. So sorry everything was rushed and not as planned but its great to hear he is progressing well :hugs::hugs: do you have any pics???

Good luck for your scan Kelly :thumbup:

AQ, hope you are ok, glad you are making positive changes and that they have a new plan for you this time around. I wish you so much luck Hun :hugs:

Things are not good with me. My MIL passed away on the 17th :cry: We have known for about 6 months that she had terminal cancer but she suddenly deteriorated from being fairly healthy and strong very quickly so it came as quite a shock. It was sooooo important to her to see the twins as well it just breaks my heart :nope:

If that wasn't enough I have also had a little scare, when I got up last Tuesday morning I lost a big gush of blood :nope: after a few tests it appears to be what's called a cervix ectropian. The good news is that it is unlikely to harm the babies but it could happen again. I just have to keep an eye on things but as things stand its not serious or too much of a concern :thumbup: A very scary experience though.


----------



## princess_1991

St congratulations on the birth of little Jackson, I'm sure he's a little fighter and will be back home with mommy and daddy in no time!

Aq glad to hear from you, sorry to hear about the death of your friend, I also lost my best friend 2 years ago, she was 20 years old, 3 weeks shy of her 21st birthday, it definately wakes you up to how short life is doesn't it :nope:
Hope your ok tho hun and try not to worry about your lap etc too much, it's not too bad although I will say you'll be sore for a while afterwards, luckily it's all keyhole so scarring isn't too bad either! 

Tinks, sorry to hear about your bleed, I also had a big bleed but at 38 weeks, they told me they had no idea what it was :dohh: and they induced me at 39 weeks just to be safe! If they had of told me it was something like that I would have turned down the induction but tbf I was glad in the end because while I was in labour her heart rate kept dipping and it turned out it was from cord compression, when she came out shehad the cord wrapped round her neck and her face was blue so I'm thankful for the induction really (not trying to scare anyone btw, they didnt let dh cut the cord obviously but they put her straight on me but she wasnt breathing right so they took her off to give her some oxygen but she was fine on her own :thumbup:)

Tiff - you next hun, I'm very excited for you! Especially after the loss of Hannah you deserve some happiness, can't wait to hear you've met your little girl :hugs:

Hi trask, hope, maddie and all the other yummy mummys on this thread! :hi: hope all your little ones are fine and lovely and blossoming!

Lily is great, she's so amazing I've never known love like it! Dh and I are already thinking about having more :haha: he thinks he's getting too old to be a daddy (he's only 28! :rofl:)
My cousins getting married in rhodes in 2014 and I don't wanna be pregnant for the wedding so we're gunna wait until after the wedding to have another round of ivf :)
We are gunna have 2 blasts put back again, we had 2 blasts this time but only 1 took and I often think if we only had 1 put back and that was the one that didn't take :nope: it doesn't bare thinking about, but anyway if we have one baby it's a blessing, if we have twins, even more blessing!

Anyway I've rambled on enough :winkwink: 
Hope everything is well with everyone!
Lots of love to you all <3


----------



## Tinks85

Princess how scary, sounds like the induction was the best thing all round :hugs:

My bleed is coming from outside of the cervix. I had a cervix exam tuesday morning and then had an emergency colposcopy Wednesday which confirmed I have an ectropian. Thankfully no blood is coming from inside the cervix and everything is intact. Very very scary, my first thought was miscarriage or pre term labour :nope:

I know I have yet to experience life with a baby but we do not regret putting back 2 blasts at all. It felt right at the time and it still feels right :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Kelly- Good luck for your scan on wed. Glad all is going well x

Tinks- Thank you. I am sorry to hear about your MIL passing away. Thoughts with you and your dh and his family x

Princess- Aww that's sad about your friend too hun. So young. Glad all is well with your lil girl and as regards the lap, luckily i know exactly what to expect as its my 3rd one but in one way its not good as know what's coming an i was very sore after previous laps and they will be going over scar tissue so may take a lil longer to heal x


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks AQ, DH has taken it very hard. He was very close to his mum. He is also one of the executors as his mum and dad separated years ago so this had made things hard, making all the decisions and doing all the planning :cry:

Hope your lap goes ok, sorry you have had so many :hugs: lots of pampering that day :winkwink:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

St hope all going ok xx

Tinks glad nothing serious. Hope your keeping well. I'm so sorry to hear about mother in law. Its so sad. Hope your husband bearing up. It will take a lot of time. My mil passed while I was expecting too. So very very sad. Take care xx

Princess lovely to hear from you. I'm sorry to hear about friend. Glad your keeping well and enjoying motherhood. It's the best. We want another too but want to enjoy our little girl on her own a bit longer xx

AQ lovely to hear from you. So much sadness. I'm sorry to hear about your friend too:-(. Good for you packing in work. You need to do what makes you happy. I'm so pleased about March for you. I can't wait to follow your journey. Hope your hubby well too xx

Hi to everyone else on this amazing thread xx


----------



## Kelly9

Tinks sorry about your mil :hugs:

princess any progress on the recovery? Glad lily is well.

My brains gone to mush now... but i hope everyone else is doing well.

I fly out for my scan wed very excited thanks for the well wishes. DH and I will use our frozen embies for a cycle in 2014 to add our last addition to the family, we want three kids, but I don't know if I'll do 1 or 2. I very much don't want twins for my last go but the odds of twins with a FET are lower... we'll discuss it when the time comes. 8 weeks to go for me, I can't wait to hold my second beautiful daughter in my arms and be filled with happiness instead of sadness, it's been a long time coming.


----------



## ~Hope~

St congratulations! Hope you and Jackson are doing well xx

Tinks glad they found the source of the bleed. Rest up honey xx

Aq good on you packing in your job. I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed for march. 

Hi to all my other lovely ladies - my brain is mush from lack of sleep but I wouldn't trade these babies for anything :)


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is much from lack of sleep and I'm still pregnant!!!!! Lol. Glad you're enjoying them they're so cute!


----------



## princess_1991

No tiff still no progress on my leg, being sent to see a specialist in Birmingham soon, hopefully will be getting somewhere with my disability claim now my consultant has sent through information that will help give us the decision we need, we are going to an appeal tribunal but with this information they may decide to just give us the claim rather then carry on with the appeal :thumbup:

Also hopefulky getting somewhere with our compensation claim, we're in touch with our solicitor and things are moving forwards, we're currently waiting for a response from the hospital after sending them a complaint letter, im interested to see if they're gunna accept liability

Anyway, hope everyone is well! 

St hope Jackson is still doing well and going frim strength to strength, also hoping your settling in to mommyhood nicely :hugs:

Tiff not long for you now! You deserve every happiness thst comes with the birth of this little girl :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Well hopefully you get somewhere with the recovery I can't imagine not being able to walk. 

If I have to clean up anymore crap today I'm going to loose my freaking mind


----------



## princess_1991

It is hard but after 4 months im used to it now, its just the sleepless nights with the pain that you never get used to, not really fair considering Lily sleeps straight through the night and has done since 5 weeks :dohh:
Are you in your nesting mode then? :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I've been in nesting mode for a while since I have to leave our house at 35 weeks due to there being no hospital here. It's finally starting to calm down some. I fly back to NS in 17 days so now I'm thinking about what to pack and how I can possibly pack as light as possible. Skylers been a handful lately to so some days I feel like I'm being pulled in a thousand different directions. Oh he hurt himself.


----------



## ~Hope~

Kirsten tell me your secret for making a 5 week old sleep through the night!


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler slept through the night very early to but technically hope sleeping through the night for a newborn is considered 5 hours of straight sleep, though lily might be sleeping more then that. I think Skyler was going 6-7 hours at 5-6 weeks old.


----------



## princess_1991

Since 5 weeks lily has had her last bottle at midnight and wakes up at about 9am, the earliest she gets up is about 8/8:30 but she has been known to sleep in until 11:40am :haha:

The first night I had to swap from breast to bottle she slept right through and has ever since, because we co-sleep she doesn't have a bed time as such, she'll stay downstairs with us until 11/11:30pm (although she will sleep in her bouncer) comes up with us, has last bottle and cuddles up and goes to sleep :D
We're quite lucky really :blush:


----------



## Maddie30

Omg princess. That's amazing!! Sienna breast feeds every 2-4hours. Longest she's gone is 5 hours cc


----------



## Kelly9

Just beware, Skyler was a great little sleeper till toddlerhood, last night I didn't get to bed till just before 5 am! :shock: and was up at 7am.


----------



## princess_1991

Tiff im expecting it! Ive always said to dh that because lily is such a good baby shes gunna be a nightnare toddler :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

It held true for me :wacko:


----------



## ~Hope~

Does that mean I'll have easy toddlers?? Lol
James and Emma can both manage 5 hour stints at night now - it's just never the same 5 hours!


----------



## Kelly9

^ Um I think that counts towards to nice babies, just because they don't sleep at the same time doesn't mean they aren't being good and sleeping decent stretches :haha: So you might still get busy busy toddlers lol.


----------



## Kelly9

So where is everyone?


----------



## Maddie30

HI Kelly how are you? Not long left now. So exciting xx

How is everyone??

Were all well here xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm good just impatient for baby to come.


----------



## rosababy

kelly, not long now!! how are you feeling?


----------



## Kelly9

Fat :rofl:


----------



## rosababy

:rofl:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Glad we all ok apart from tiff wanting baby to come now!  won't be long but I know that I would be terribly impatient by now!!
Jackson is home now, he was 7 weeks on Tuesday and now weighs 4lb 12 would u believe! He is breastdfeeding in combination with tube feeding. Overjoyed to have him home!  x


----------



## Maddie30

St that is the best news xx


----------



## Kelly9

St thats amazing news!!!!! Can you post a pic of him?


----------



## rosababy

Holy crap, ST! Somehow I completely missed that you had your little boy!!!! :wohoo: I had to scroll back and see it...how did I miss that?????????? Congrats!! I'm so glad he's doing well and that you're home now. Jackson is such a cute name. :winkwink:


----------



## babies7777

Awwww st sooo great to hear Jackson is home, i was only thinking about u the ther day and hoping he was doing well. Happy mothers day for tomorrow!

Tiff, hope lo comes soon for u, excited to see pics and hear her name, hope u update us as i lost your journal some how.

Hope how are the lo's doing? would love to see a pic!

Happy mothers day to all.


----------



## Maddie30

Love your pic babies xx


----------



## Kelly9

I actually closed my journal so you didn't loose it! Of course ill update.


----------



## rosababy

Why did u close it?


----------



## Kelly9

Just trying to regain some privacy from a couple of nosey BnB members. May eventually open another but it won't be for a while. In the meantime I'm keeping up in all my usual threads.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, just dropping in to say i hope everyone is well x

ST- Great news that your son is home x

Good luck to all the pregnant ladies, ladies about to start treatment or waiting to test and for all the mummies,enjoy every minute x

AFM- We start our 3rd cycle end of this mth. Another fresh cycle and we will be having ICSI this time around. I had a endo scratch end of Jan and we will be using the embryo glue so praying it makes the difference xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hope u lovely ladies are all ok x


----------



## Maddie30

Aq that is excellent news. I'm so pleased. Looking forward to your updates on here. Wishing you the very best of luck. I've never heard of embryo glue...wow xx

Jk congratulations on being pregnant with twins xx


----------



## Kelly9

Great news AQ! Best of luck!

J congrats on twins! 

Me: I'm still pregnant but hopefully not for much longer. Sweep tomorrow. Did some pumping last night for nipple stimulation an had contractions for about 45 mins till they faded.


----------



## Maddie30

Hopefully not long Kelly. Good luck with sweep xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on te thread for a while! 

Many congratulations too all th new mums!!! Amazing!! 

As jkhknjnjb8879 knows as she has been helping me through my melt down all day!!!! today I got my first ever punk lines 4dp5dt! Got darker tonight, I'm a bit worried its trigger but I did test negative 2dp and 3dp so I'm hoping this is it!!


----------



## princess_1991

Hiya lovely ladies!!

Aq looking forward to your updates when you start your cycle!

St so glad to hear Jackson is home hun, enjoy him!! :hugs:

Jk congratulations on twins hun!

Kazza got my fingers crossed for you hun but it sounds like this is it! I also had bfp at 4dp5dt so im going to say congratulations hun!!

Tiff not long now!

:hi: everyone else! 
I keep up with most of you on Facebook!

Lily is great! Cant believe how fast shes growing up! Shes already saying dada and she says mama every now and again, shes so smart and beautiful, I still cant believe I made her! Shes just so amazing! We're taking her on her first holiday in april to Turkey so we cant wait for that! 

Hope everyone is well anyway, big hugs :hug:


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Not long now! good luck x

Kazza- I hope this is it for you! x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I am sooooo happy for u kazza x


----------



## Maddie30

Kazza that's the best news ever xxxxx Did you egg share in the end then ? Thrilled for you xx

Princess glad to hear you are well. Enjoy your holiday away xx


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza that's fabulous! 

Afm: I may be meeting my girl pretty soon. Spent the night in agony in emerg with severe gall bladder pains though they found no stones on the scan they did find a swollen right kidney so not quiet sure what that could mean. My OB wants to see me ASAP and I'm hoping he'll just send me up for induction. I could not do another night like last night with the pain and vomiting. Ill keep you guys updated. Fingers crossed she comes out today!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Ohhhhh fingers crossed for u tiff x


----------



## Maddie30

I've got fingers crossed too. Whoop....good luck xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Update: I'm 2 cms dilated but not in labour just very early labour. They're going to do blood work and give me some Iv meds for my horrible heartburn and pain and then decide what to do based off lab results. All I know is I'm exhausted and hungry but the heartburn is making me miserable. I'm going to ask for induction when my doc comes up since I'm already 2 cms and contracting randomly just don't know if they'll do it.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Oh good luck keep us up to date :) x


----------



## Maddie30

Excellent news...so exciting xx


----------



## Kelly9

It will be if I get to hold my baby in the next 24 hours. If she's born tomorrow she'll share another important date with our Hannah. Being born on the 13th. Not toe notion I got tulips bfp on a Friday the 13th after loosing Hannah on a Friday the 13th. Surely it wouldn't be by fluke.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Sounds like fate to me :) x


----------



## Kelly9

Must be being induced tonight or tomorrow when a spot opens up


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Just trying to regain some privacy from a couple of nosey BnB members. May eventually open another but it won't be for a while. In the meantime I'm keeping up in all my usual threads.

Interesting. What happened? (HA! there I am...being nosey...:rofl:) You don't have to respond...I'm just curious.

AQ, congrats! embryo glue...what's that? never heard of it.

Kaz, congrats!!! :yipee: keep us updated!

Tif, oh my gosh, induced tonight or tomorrow??? WOW! Good luck! We'll be thinking of you!!! How exciting! Hope you're not in too much pain. :hugs:

Afm, Jack is doing great! He's a chunk...6 months and almost in 12 month clothes. :dohh: Still doesn't really care for pureed foods, but he seemed to like apples last night, so I'll consider it a success!


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, I'm scared it's trigger shot but I did test it out! Lines get darker not lighter too! 

Kel good luck won't be long now! Hope your gall stones will be ok! 

Rosa, princess and Maddie! Where's the time gone!!! Hope you and your bundles are doing well!

And yes I did egg share in the end! 23 eggs shared 11 each 9 injected and 7 fertilised, 2 blasts on board one top grade!


----------



## Kelly9

Don't want to name names rosa but some seemingly friends decided not to be friends and thought they could still be a part of my life and I got sick of it since they burned me bad. It really hurt and I don't want people like that around. 

Induction tomorrow sometime I'm all admitted for monitoring do to possible infection and eagerly awaiting tulips arrival.


----------



## rosababy

Kaz time goes way too fast. :nope:

Tif, that sucks. I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Baby is coming sometime between now and tomorrow. I spiked a fever so induction is goin through once docs consult withe after they get out of the OR


----------



## babies7777

Good luck tiff, hope everything goes well, cant wait to hear ur news!

huge congrats to kazz and co

Aq everything crossed for u!

St hows jackson doing?

Maddies hows sienna?

As for us, Alannah is doing great, growing sooo fast, i cant believe how fast it goes for sure!


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi Serena Kelly was born march 13 @ 10:26am 7 pounds 14 ounces!


----------



## rosababy

Kelly9 said:


> Lexi Serena Kelly was born march 13 @ 10:26am 7 pounds 14 ounces!

:wohoo: :wohoo: YAYYY!!!! Huge congrats!!! I hope all went well with the birth. Good size! :yipee: So happy for you!


----------



## Kelly9

I was shocked at her size! She would have been close to 9 pounds if not more at full term! 

Birth was interesting we'll say but good over all will type up story this weekend


----------



## kazzab25

Wow congratulations Kelly!!!!


----------



## babies7777

Awww huge congrats, love her name, pics!! when u can.


----------



## Kelly9

Of course! Will post some on the weekend by the latest.


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Congrats again! x

Rosa- Jack is gorgeous! where does time go?! embryo glue is basically a sticky solution they put embies in before transfer and it helps them attach to womb lining :) x

Babies- Aww your dd is just beautiful! x

Tiff- Awww huge congrats on your daughter's arrival and she is a great weight! hope your both doing well x

Hi to all the gang. I got my womb biopsy results this morning and all clear so good to go! cannot believe im doing this again for the 3rd time! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

AQ best of luck


----------



## kazzab25

Good Luck aq this times your time!! great news about te biopsy too!m

Kelly how you doing? 

Can anyone tell me how to get tier!


----------



## kazzab25

Ticker


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Click on Tiff's ticker and it will take you to the site to make your own. When you have done it, you need to copy the img code and paste it into your siggie on here. xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Congratulations Kelly. Lovely name xx
Aq I'm so pleased your having another cycle and I can't wait to hear how you get on. Got everything crossed for you xxx

How is everyone else ?

Babies, rosbaby and princess glad to hear your all doing well. I'm fine. Enjoying every minute with my little girl xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Here are a few, I need to take some more.... newborn pics are tuesday :) The bump pic was maybe 12 hours before she was born, it was like I knew she was coming lol.
 



Attached Files:







lexi38weeks.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 14









lexi.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 11









lexi1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babies7777

Awwwww she is gorgeous!!!! how are u feeling? how has Skylar reacted to having a baby sister?


----------



## Kelly9

He was curious and wide eyed, not quiet sure what he thinks lol.


----------



## rosababy

tif, she's gorgeous!!!! I love the last pic especially. Such a lovey. How are you feeling?


----------



## Maddie30

Kelly just beautiful xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm feeling pretty good actually! Much better then I did after having my son but I didn't loose as much blood this time and only had a 1st degree tear instead of an episiotomy so I'm sure that makes a big difference.


----------



## zowiey

OMG!! I can't believe this thread is still going! Hello ladies :wave: I don't know if anyone will remember me?!

Look at all the babies! Wow! Congrats Mamas!

Aq, good luck with the ivf! The clinic we have just had tx with have a lot of sucess with embryo glue, so my fingers are tightly crossed for you. xxx

Afm, well I had a loooooong break from here, I knew it would be a while until we did another cycle, so I spent the time adjusting to life without a baby, and doing a lot of things that made me happy! A pretty selfish year, but it put me in a good mind frame for cycle no.2. Well, as you can see from my ticker, so far so good! I have my first scan next Tues, when I'll be (touchwood) 8 weeks, so hoping & praying all is well with Baby or babies (we had 2 blasties put back)

But wow! It was so good to find this thread going strong!
xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Zowiey that is the best news. Good luck for your scan. XXX


----------



## rosababy

Z, great news!!!! :yipee: Should change your info from broken. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I remember you! Huge congrats!


----------



## schoolteacher

Huge congratulations Tiff! Lexi was on my girls list so love the name! I hadn't managed to get on for a while, but I thought I must as Tiff might have had her baby girl and you have! Enjoy your little pink bundle and can't wait to see more pics (I know I shouldn't even say that as I don't even know how to put on pics here but I want too!!) 

Meet Jackson in my avatar everyone! xxxxxx

AQ-Best of luck for cycling, I had not heard of the glue either, that sounds amazing, plus with the scratch too you have to 3rd time lucky like me! x

Kazza-congratulations lovely! x

Rosa-Yep I had my baby lol a boy too! yay! hope Jack is well. x

Hi babies-love your pic, where did you get the round breastffeding milestone from? It won't let me click on it! x

Hi Maddie, princess, zowiey(welcome back and congrats!), Hope, Trask and anyone I have missed! xxxxxxxxxxxx

jackson is doing fab, love him so much I can't even put into words all the ivf etc was so so worth it-even having to do 3 cycles! He is 10 weeks today and weighs 5lb5 x


----------



## babies7777

Thanks st, aww i love scan pics, re adding pics if ur doing it from your pc go to write a comment like normal and make sure ur in the go advanced optin. On the top line of the box u will see an icon that looks like a paper clip, its next to a smiley face symbol and the arrow boxes. Click on it a new window opens and lets u upload from your computer. I dont knowm how from a phone but guess the mobile site may be similar, if not maybe email the pic from your phone to yourself then open from the email and download to your pc and then do the above.

Re the bf milestone i get mine from here https://s1233.photobucket.com/user/milky_mommy/library/?start=all&page=5 if u scrowl through the pages at the bottom there are different designs to pick, when u find one u like click on it and it will open the links to copy, use the image code option and copy then paste into your siggy, here are a couple of choices but there are more.

The cow one like mine for 2 months bf is https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/Andie-21.gif

for one month https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/thAndie-2.gif

turtile option for one and two months is https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/16jirsojpg.gif 
2 months option https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/1zd4qbbjpg.gif

there are other choices but thought i would copy and paste a couple of options (wasnt sure how long if have been bf for re the 1 and 2 month options)

How is bf going?

Tiff hows Lexi doing?

Aq have u started your cycle yet?

Hi to everyone else 

as for us, we caught a stinking cold from the childrens centre class we went to, im guessing it was there as there were a few with one. Alannah seems to be on the mend touch wood but im still really rough, she came down with it first then i followed, dh is ok so far but he had the flu jab. Mine seems to be lasting longer than Alannahs so hopefully my breast milk is helping with antibodies to keep hers from getting worse its my first one since being pregnant and its a beast of one!

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

We're doing well! Lexi finally gained some weight! She's 7 lbs 9 oz so not quiet up to birth weight at 2 weeks old but she'll get there, that is if she stops throwing her food up :wacko: it's been a barfy kind of night unfortunately. We've been fighting a massive systemic yeast infection, I think we're finally starting to win but still have a bit left. 

Here is a link to the sneak peek of our newborn shots, for those I have on FB the rest are posted there: https://www.tanyashields.com/2013/03/baby-lexi-halifax-newborn-photographer/ 
Just scroll down

ST he's still so little! But glad he is doing well :) 

Zowie have you had the scan yet? 

Hey to everyone else


----------



## africaqueen

Tiff- Aww Lexi is beautiful! congrats again x

Zowiey- OMG i am sooo happy for you!! i often wondered what happened with you and im so glad your IVF worked and i pray the embryo glue does the trick for us too :) x

ST- Glad your so happy and your ds is doing well ;) x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I start our 3rd cycle of IVF with ICSI next wk! can't believe how fast its come around. I got my meds today and AF is due on fri/sat. Start stimms cd2 or 3 xxx


----------



## rosababy

aq, good luck! So exciting!

tiff, oh my word, those pics are gorgeous! you look so beautiful. :cloud9: I'm so jealous of the pics...jack never slept for our pics. :dohh: always wide awake.


----------



## Kelly9

AQ massive amounts of luck! You'll be stimming soon! 

Rosa she had a hard time settling but the photographer finally got her to sleep though he woke up tons of times. You got to be real patient to take newborn pics that's what I learned that day! I'm very happy with how they all came out was worth every penny. I got 61 edited images in total!


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies :wave:

ST, so great to see you, congrats! 

Aaah it's so amazing to see everyone with their babies.

I had my scan yesterday, and we saw TWO healthy bubbas! Twin one is measuring 7wks 4 days and twin 2 is 7weeks 5 days, I've been told that's normal any way. We are over the moon, obviously still very aware it is still so early, but so in love!

oh and the pic is on it's side, but twin 2 is the white blob :cloud9: He's implanted higher up, so was quite difficult to get a picture of both of them!


----------



## rosababy

tiff, we'll definitely do these pics with the next kid. We couldn't find anyone to do it for under $500 :saywhat: so we just did the hospital ones. Ah well. Now I'm wishing I had paid the $500 for the mat/newborn package. 

Z, twinnies???? :yipee: So exciting! If you think of it...we should change the title of this thread. Otherwise, we'll get people who are just starting in August again who want other people who are just starting ivf. :haha: 

What could a good title be?


----------



## Kelly9

Zowie!!!!! That's amazing! 

Rosa we paid 599 + tax so it was pricey but totally worth it for how many pics we got and the quality. For our next ill be going back to the same photographer. I didn't get them done with skyler but didn't really know you could get something like that done when he was born but we did get professional shots with him at 5 months.


----------



## rosababy

Pics and scrap booking are so important to me so I'm not sure why I didn't just shell out the money. Or at least play the "we r poor and sad" card to my mom who is also a picture and scrapbooking person. :haha: we do go to jc penny every 3 months and they're pretty good pics. Plus it's so inexpensive. Makes up for the $150 photo books i make in shutter fly. :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

I made my son a photo book showing his first year and it was 120 bucks too! But so worth it it has all his milestones and so many pics in it. I also scrapbook or used to before I had kids :haha: one day.


----------



## rosababy

I never even think twice about how much money I spend on photo books. :shrug: I do wait for 50% off sales, which happen a few times a year at Shutterfly. :thumbup: They're so worth it. I used to do traditional scrapbooks, but I love the digital ones so much more!


----------



## Kelly9

I do both! My photo books come from the apple store though. I should check out shutter fly.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies just popping in to say hi!! 

How is everyone!!! I've not read back through all the pages so please update me if you want to xxx 

AFM 17 weeks preggo with twins! A boy and a girl!!! Very happy indeed! 4th time lucky!!

Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats kazza! How perfect! 

I wonder how AQ made out? 

Were doing well here Lexi was 3 months on the 13th she's growing so fast! It's sad but exciting. In the mean time I'm waiting for AF to come back and hoping I don't end up pregnant in the next 15 months or so but we're not preventing. Not much has been going on with me just biding the time till me and the kids head back to NS to visit family ad friends. I can't wait.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Update
28 weeks pregnant with twins
Team yellow !!x


----------



## rosababy

so many twinnies!! :happydance: :happydance: Congrats, kazzab and jk!!

jack's doing well. Alllllmost crawling...almost time to baby proof the house! :dohh: Eating like a champ, just started finger foods, just got into his new big boy car seat, and I'm starting to dread August when I go back to work. :nope:


----------



## Maddie30

Wow so so pleased kazzab and jkh. Excellent news. How are you all ladies? Its been ages. Hello rosa and Kelly. 

Hi to everyone else

Aq any news????

X


----------



## Kelly9

Where once upon a time the idea of twins excited me, now it scares me senseless! We'd like 1 more child and if that turned out to be two I think I'd cry the entire pregnancy lol. Better to have twins for your first children then after you know how much work one is :haha:


----------



## kazzab25

Yes I've heard it's going to be hard work! But I can't wait!! 

Maddie did you gave twins I can't remember? 

What's going in with aq?


----------



## Maddie30

No Kazza a beautiful little girl called Sienna xxxx. I'm so so pleased for you. Enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: lovely ladies!!

Kazza and jk im so happy for you!! Congratulations!!

As far as im aware aq was gearing up for another round but not sure how that turned out or if she's even had it yet :shrug:

Well ladies, my time has come again, we are gearing up for another round of ivf with egg sharing, found out recently that the lady who I egg shared with the first time had twins!

We have consultation and nurse planning meeting booked in on the 4th july!

Cant wait to give Lily a little brother or sister or both!

We are going to be tranferring two blasts again this time (providing we make it that far anyway!) Im petrified of ending up with twins, like tiff said its definitely more desirable for your first child but with Lily we had 2 blasts transfered and only 1 took and I always think what if we took their advice and only had 1 transfered and that 1 wasnt Lily, its scary, risky and a little exciting but what will be, will be!

We have a few added complications this time round tho, im still paralysed in my left leg following Lilys birth so im wheelchair bound which may make the pregnancy more difficult and we've been advised that we have an elective cesarean birth (again providing we make it that far) to stop any further damage to my leg!

Lily is growing more and more beautiful day by day (if I do say so myself! :winkwink:) shes nearly crawling, eating like a dustbin and coming out with a few more words - daddy being her favourite!!
We're in the midst of planning her (rather extravagant) 1st birthday in september, im excited but definitely wondering where my newborn has gone!

Anyway I hope all you ladies and your beautiful babies are well, sending my love to you all :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Princess I was hoping you'd have better news about your leg! Any chance of it going back to normal down the road? I can't believe lily is almost 1 and that you're gearing up for another. You'll have your hands full! And twins from the other couple As well wow! 

We'd like to get pregnant with our final baby when Lexi is 18 months but we're also not preventing so knowing my luck ill end up knocked up in a matter or months and then cry :haha: it would be nice to not have to go back to the clinic again though.


----------



## princess_1991

We're still in a position where we wont know whats going to happen with my leg, my specialist has said if things haven't improved by the time ive had another lo that he'd like to try surgery, im seeing a trauma surgeon at the end of this month so that we're all ready and prepared when the time comes, however the proposed surgery will leave me permanatly disabled but hopefully out of the wheelchair (if that makes sense!) He wants to cut an inch out of my femur so ill hopefully be able to straighten my leg without damaging the nerve further, thats the plan anyway :thumbup:

Im probably a little glutten for punishment having another LO when Lilys so young and being in this position but with dh being my permanent carer it makes things a little easier with us both around 24/7, plud dh is dying to have another one, if it was up to him id have been knocked up after the pp bleed! 
I was conceived when my brother was 9 months old too so hopefully they'll have the same age gap, if not a little more then us and we were both close growing up and still are!

Its nice to hear you want another one too tiff, however and whenever he or she maybe conceived :winkwink:


----------



## Maddie30

Argh princess how exciting. I'm sorry to hear your leg still no better. We would love another one too. Were not preventing it either. If nothing happens by the end of the year then we'll go to the clinic in the new year. I can't believe your baby girl is going to be 1 soon xx


----------



## Kelly9

Will you be able to do most things after the surgery? I sure hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## princess_1991

Hopefully the surgery will have me up on my feet even if it is with help of a walking aid, anything is an improvement to how I am at the moment!

Maddie I can't believe how fast it's gone! How olds Sienna now?


----------



## Maddie30

It sure has. She's 7 month's now....it's flown. Princess I really hope the surgery is a success too xx


----------



## Traskey

Wow, lovely updates. So nice to hear from you all. 

Princess, i'm sorry that your leg hasn't improved as yet. Let's hope that their plan will work in the near future. How exciting though to be trying again for a brother or sister for Lily :D

Rosa, how amazing that Jack is nearly crawling!

Kazza, congratulations on your success on the 4th attempt, that's fantastic. 

Maddie, Sienna is 7 months already? Wow!

Jk, not long for you now x

Kelly, how exciting that you are thinking of a number three too :D

Lily and Em are 9 1/2 months now and doing well. Emilia is almost crawling too, she's so close, it won't be long. Eat lots and keep us busy. No more children for us, but we are 41 and 42 years old and we have DSS who is 14 going on 21 lol x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

I never did IVF as things went wrong with the ex. 

But I start egg share IVF next cycle with hubby to be and can't wait. Just got my pill to start when my AF arrives on or around the 10th July!

xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Lovely to hear from you Traskey. Glad twins are doing great. X

4magpies it's so exciting. Good luck xx


----------



## princess_1991

Heya becca! Sorry to hear your still around this section, hope this cycle works out for you, im doing another round in july/august, hopefully we'll be able to help each other through :thumbup:

:hi: trace, emilia and lily are beautiful! You must be so proud of them both :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Just seen you in the other thread. Haha. Be lovely to have you as a cycle buddy!!

xx


----------



## Traskey

Yay go girlies! Good luck Becca and Kirsten xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

My babies are threatening to make an appearance
Having contractions but not dialating x


----------



## princess_1991

4magpies said:


> Just seen you in the other thread. Haha. Be lovely to have you as a cycle buddy!!
> 
> xx

Aww that would be lovely! Didnt realise you were on the other thread!

Jk - fingers crossed your little ones hold on a bit longer, I know its not going to make you any less scared but dhs daughter was born at 26 weeks and shes healthy! Got my fingers tightly crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Thanks Hun
Iv had the steroid injections already so there little lungs will hopefully be able to cope
Just going day by say atm
I'm hoping to make it to 32 weeks at least but we shall see xx


----------



## Kelly9

Jk have they admitted you? I hope they stay out for plenty more weeks to come.


----------



## zowiey

Hey ladies :wave:

Thought I'd stop by to say hello!

Princess, good luck with your cycle! Hope it's successful for you this time again. Your daughter is a sweetheart :)

Kelly, Good luck with the ttc, hope the timing works out well for you! Your daughter is a cutie too!

Magpies, I think we spoke a few times on another thread, but good luck with your cycle! Ivf & a wedding, I take my hat off to you!

Well, we had our 20 week scan on weds, both twins are looking great and measuring well :) We didn't find out the sexes, but are pretty certain we saw something between the legs of twin 2!!!! My bump is growing daily, and I'm getting a few kicks now too :) I still can't believe it- when does it finally feel real?!

Anyway, :hello: to anyone I may have missed, hope everyone is doing well?
xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Zowie when I had my first baby it wasnt real till several days after he was born lol! I kept thinking "they gave me a baby! How did that happen!?"


----------



## princess_1991

Zowie! So happy for you hun! Congrats on the twinnies! Yep as tiff said defo not until a few days after, your flying so high it just doesnt kick in straight away! 

Jk hope everything is going ok!

Off to london for our consultation and nurse planning in the morning and im so nervous!!


----------



## Maddie30

Oh wow princess good luck. How exciting your going to be starting again soon.


----------



## 4magpies

Have you been matched then princess? 

I'm still waiting for my period to start!! Haha. 

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Becca theyre in the process of matching me now, funny how we spend all this time hoping af doesnt turn up and now you wish it would :haha:

It all went really well, she did a scan just to check for cysts and found ive just released an egg lol, theyre closing the clinic in September for extending and renovating and want to get my cycle done before they close! They're sending me out either the birth control pill or a tablet (cant think of what its called) to regulate my periods ready for injecting :thumbup:

I cant believe we're getting a move on! :happydance:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

So glad ur doing it all over again :) cx


----------



## Kelly9

exciting times princess, you couldn't pay me to do another IVF cycle but a FET I would do so if it doesn't happen naturally then thats what we'll be looking at since we have 3 frozen blasts and 6 frozen day 3 embies stashed away.


----------



## 4magpies

My AF should be here tomorrow but I have no AF symptoms so just know its gonna be late! Annoying. 

I've also just come down with a horrid cold. Ergh. 

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ I was waiting on AF to start my first planned IVF cycle when we were ttc our first and low and behold natural :bfp: lol.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi ladies!
How are we all? I hope some of you still read this thread lol, its been a while since Ive been on here....busy busy!
Jackson is doing great, just over 7 months now, can't believe it! He's still tiny bless him-13lbs now (think thats 5.8 ish kg??)
Still having our visits to the neonatology consultant to monitor how he is developing and also the heart specialist as there is a issue there-we are hoping will resolve itself however. He's very behind developmentally due to his prematurity and even for his corrected age but i try not to worry.
Kelly-Hows your little girl?
Princess-how is the cycle going?
How are all the twin mummies getting on?
Hi and love to everyone! xxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

ST he is a cute small little bundle! He'll catch up its very normal for premise to be behind. I hope the heart thing isn't anything to worrisome? I hope for the best for you guys. 

Lexi is great apart from teething and being a little under the weather. She's 5.5 months and 16.5 pounds! She's got quite a few legs rolls which is a nice change since my son was a skinny minny and still is! I'm still waiting on AF to come back then we'll be ntnp for a long while. Still hoping to not need the fertility clinic again but we'll see. 

Princess I see you're starting your cycle on October how exciting! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies

Lovely to hear from you. St Jackson is very cute. He'll soon catch up and you'll wonder where did that come from. Hope issue with heart will be resolved quickly and nothing serious. Well my little lad y is 23lb & 9 months. She's got a lot of rolls too Kelly. Haha

Take care ladies


----------



## Kelly9

I bet she does maddie!!!! I expect lexi to be around 20 pounds at 9 months the way she's been growing. We start solids in another 2.5 weeks to!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Maddie and kelly! Thank-you, jackson's left ventricle is enlarged and the left side of his heart is swollen, their not sure why, it could just be down to his prematurity and will sort itself out but if this happens a lot with preemies then they would surely be able to say for sure that's why. its because they keep saying their 'not sure why', that worries me slightly! 
Your girls sound like they are both doing fabulously! 
U know during the ivf and my pregnancy where I had SPD, i said that i would never do it again, but now I want to! I would rather not have ivf again but I can't see it happening naturally-so i guess you could say that we are ntnp too Kelly! DH doesn't know it yet but if nothing happens I would quite like to look at more treatment next summer or at least go and have an appointment to see what they say. I need to lose some weight though! 
xxxxxxx

ps: good luck princess!


----------



## Maddie30

Wow St at least they've picked it up and are following it through. It's better that it's being picked up now than discovering it later on. Were ntnp too. We would love it to happen naturally. We both want more and if nothing happens by this time next year we'll speak to the clinic about using our frosties. It would be perfect to give Sienna a sibling from her batch if you know what I mean.

Kelly I loved weaning S. I loved her enjoying my food. She eats well. I'm still bf too but hoping to wean her off that soon. It's very hard now I'm back at work. 

Hope everybody else is well xxxxx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls! 
It's lovely to hear from you st, jackson is adorable!!

Yep we're starting our new cycle soon! Less then 6 weeks! We've been matched to a new recipient and are now in the process of syncing our cycles (just waiting for bcp in the post!)

Lily is doing well tho! At just under 11 months she weighs 24lb 8oz, although shes actually lost weight now shes moving around loads and is into EVERYTHING!!
Cant believe shes 1 next month! Where has this year gone?! We're well into buying all her presents and planning her party, im excited but missing my newborn but she has been replaced by a very bright, loving, beautiful little girl <3 

Hope everyone is well and I look forward to updating you on our new cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Lots of exciting times ahead this thread will be active again before we know it. 

I'd like to not go back to the clinic and my husband definitely doesn't want to but I know he would for me but we will not do another fresh cycle. I'm still hoping for a second natural bfp. It happened once for us so I wonder if it could happen again. 

I'm not eager to cut down on bfing I love it so we'll be starting out slow with the solids. Lexi will get breast milk first at her usually feeds then we'll offer some oatmeal after. I plan on bfing for 18-24 months though usually as they get past the 18 month mark its only mornings and nights.


----------



## Maddie30

Argh that's good Kelly. All exciting. I love bf too it's more than just feeding I think. 

Princess how exciting that you'll be starting soon. I'm glad your all well. Looking forward to the updates xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, so great to hear your news.

St, he is adorable, hope everything goes well with the appointment.

As for us, Alannah is doing great, cant believe she is almost one, the yr has flown by. Funny today was her official due date. She is cruising and desp to walk she is taking steps with help but tries to push your hand away and do it herself, she is fearless! We are still bf and plan to till she weans, i actually got my cycle back 6 weeks pp despite bf exclu, never even pumped this whole time, crazy! but least we can ttc soon, we are moving the end of next month, cant wait as the new house is so much better for us, layout etc and bigger so we will be trying again. Hoping for a natural miracle. Alannah is just the love of my life i so hope we can give her a sibling or 6 hee hee.

Great to hear from everyone,

tons of luck princess.

hugs to all


----------



## Maddie30

Lovely to hear from you babies. How exciting moving house. Good luck. We want to move too....closer to parent's and in a bigger house. Xx


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies,

I love popping on here to see how everyone is getting on :) 

ST- congrats on your little boy! He is gorgeous, you must be very proud?!

Princess- I can't believe your little girl is nearly 1! I saw that trasks girls were 1 the other day too, time is flying! Hope you have a lovely day :)

Hello to everyone :wave: Hope you are all doing well?becca, good luck with testing :)

Well I'm now 31 weeks, both twins are growing great, estimated weights are 3lbs 12oz & 3lbs 13oz as of last Tuesday! So I don't think I've got little bubbas in there! They are currently both breech, so hoping twin 1 turns soon.

Still can't believe I'm actually pregnant with twins, it's still so surreal. We have the nursery all ready & I sit I'm their thinking, this just doesn't seem real?! We found out the other day that our close friends are having a baby, and I got the instinctive punch to the gut feeling! It was so strange, it took a few seconds to realise, no it's ok, I'm ok. It really took me by surprise, does that go away at all, or will I always be floored by pg announcements?!! Crazy lady that I am!

Anyway, hopefully the next time I'll be posting is in around 5 1/2 weeks when the bubbas are here! Hoping they keep snug until then :)

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Zowie it still affects me and probably always will especially with baby girl announcements. Just makes me think of all the moments I'll never have with Hannah. But it's ok and i'm ok to just catches me off guard. 

you're going yp be having babies soon! did you find out gender or are you team yellow?


----------



## Maddie30

Nice to hear from you zowie....glad all well. Your babbas sound great. It doesn't bother me as much as it use to now as feel so blessed to have this bundle of joy xxx


----------



## rosababy

HI! So nice to hear from everyone! It's nice to see baby updates and preggo updates...so glad it's working out for everyone. :hugs:

Jack is amazing. Turned one last week and is really trying to walk. Taking about 4-5 steps several times a day before he falls like a tiny drunkard. :rofl: Such a sweet boy. I'm back to work as of 3 weeks ago :sad2: but we're doing okay. I was blessed to have the year at home with him.


----------



## Kelly9

Nice to hear from you rosa! I'd say 4-5 steps is walking! That's how they all start out. Can't believe he's 1 already. 

Lexi is 6 months as of today!


----------



## Maddie30

Arhhh Rosa that's amazing. How lovely. He's gorg. Glad your all well. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

How is everyone doing? Lexi is 7 months now and crawling all over the place the last few weeks. Things are getting more interesting. 

I'm still waiting on af thought she would show this morning after some pinky brown when I wiped last night but notta. Could have been ovulation spotting as I was cramping a bit. I hate constantly being on panty watch wondering when she'll show. 

I'm going back home for 6 weeks soon I leave on Sunday with the kiddos. Should be fun. 

Princess how's your ivf cycle going?


----------



## Maddie30

It's awful isn't it Kelly. Were all well here thank you. Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

My little girls are 3 months old today :)


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats jk! Two sweet little girls :)


----------



## Maddie30

Jk that's perfect x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! How are we all doing? I'm fine and Jackson is great! 9 months now eek and 15lbs! Im back to work in 2 weeks :-( though only 2 days a week which makes it a little easier to face. I worry about jackson's development it seems being 10 weeks early has put him more than 10 weeks behind bless him, he can't sit up yet.....I know it will be in his own time I just feel a bit sorry for him like he could do more if he could sit up etc. He's happy as Larry though of course!! he doesn't know does he!
Zowiey can't wait to hear about the safe arrival of your babies!! Yes I still get that awful feeling when I hear someone is pregnant....although now its more kinda of Hmmpphhh...I bet they didn't try for long!!
Kelly hi! Wow Lexie is crawling! Jackson is a long way off! I got my first AF 3 weeks ago funnily enough, it was light and has only just stopped, it kept coming and going like it couldn't decide! I'm still breastfeeding too, though combined with a formula for prem babies. 

Aww Rosa great to hear from you! Jack is lovely, one year old wow!!
Babies- Alannah is gorgeous! good luck moving house, that's great news xxx
Princess-How is the IVF cycle going, good I hope xxxxxxxx
Hi Maddie, how are you? We seriously need a bigger place too, baby stuff everywhere!!! x

ladies...Im feeling pretty down, is it possible to get delayed PND?


----------



## Maddie30

St lovely to hear from you. We're all well. Love being a mom. I'm so glad your well. Try not to worry about Jackson he will do it all in his own time bless him. I don't think it's too late at all for pnd. The good thing is that your recognising your change in mood. Maybe it's that cloud of going back to work too. I dreaded it and still hate it but if I'm really honest its nice being around the ladies I work with and having a bit of both. If your low mood continues maybe mention it to the health visitor. Take care......hope everybody ok. 

Has anybody heard how aq is doing. Really would love to catch up xxx


----------



## Kelly9

ST you can develop PND up to a year after the birth of your baby so definitely not to late. Keep an eye on things and speak to your doc if you need to. Also Jackson will get there! One day he'll sit up then the next he'll be crawling and walking. It's perfectly normal for premies to be a bit behind. He was just an itty little guy when he was born. 

Lexi is crawling but thankfully not pulling up yet unlike skyler who pulled up at the end of 6 months so I have high hopes she won't walk for a while. I'm hoping not before 11-12 months.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: you lovely bunch!

Hope everyone is well and all those beautiful little babies too!

Just thought id pop in for a quick update, we're in for our egg collection tomorrow, ive been on the same meds this time around but a lower dose but somehow still managed to produce more follicles this time :shrug: we have 17 on the left side and 7 on the right that are all about the right size and quite a few smaller ones, doctor thinks im at risk of OHSS so triggered at 1am this morning with burisin (sp!) Instead of ovitrelle last time although when I get to the clinic tomorrow they'll be injecting me with some ovitrelle aswell, ill also be on a lot more meds this time instead of just the cyclogest pessaries, I'll be on those but I'll also be on a vaginal progesterone gel, estrogen tablets and estrogen patches that I have to take until im 12 weeks providing the ivf works anyway!!

So thats the plan! Ec tomorrow at 11:30! 

Lots of :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Maddie30

Wowwwwwwwwe amazing news princess. Good luck. Please let us know how you get on xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Awesome update princess best of luck!


----------



## princess_1991

14 eggs collected, 7 for us, 5 fertilised :thumbup:

Now started on estrogen patches and tablets and progesterone pessaries and gel,

Hopefully find out tomorrow if we'll be in for a 5 or 3 day transfer


----------



## Maddie30

I'm super excited for you xx


----------



## Traskey

Princess, that is a fab number of eggs. Have they transferred your embryo yet? Are you going for 1 or 2 put back?

ST, sorry to hear you are struggling, I would talk to someone if you can. I am sure J will catch up before too long. 

Lovely to read updates from Kelly, Maddie, Rosa.

As for us the girls are doing well. They still don't walk yet. E is very close, she speeds around the furniture one handed and stands but L is only just starting to cruise around the furniture. When we see other babies their age all walking I do worry but then I think they'll get there in their own time.


----------



## Kelly9

Traskey they're only just over 1, they've still got lots of time to walk and be within the normal curve, don't worry! Lexi is doing things at a slower pace then Skyler did and I am so thankful! I hope she doesn't walk till she's at least one lol. They get into to much once they've got that down.


----------



## Maddie30

Ain't that the truth Kelly? Lol. Hello Traskey. Glad to hear your well xx


----------



## princess_1991

I can second that tiff! Lilys a terror now that shes walking! You spend so much time willing them to crawl and walk and talk then spend the rest of the time telling them to sit still and be quiet :winkwink:

We're due to have our blasts put back tomorrow, I've had some OHSS and its been so painful and I've looked about 6 months pregnant!
We are having 2 put back trask, we had 2 put back with Lily and only 1 took and I always think god forbid they had ever put the wrong one back if we had of just chosen 1

They have kept us up to date on our embies progress, pretty much the same as last time, yesterday we had 5 day 3s, graded at 2, 2, 2/3, 3 and 3 (3 being at the grade they should be) :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well, I have missed this group this time around! :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Lovely news Princess. Please keep us updated on progress. Exciting and nervous times ahead. I'm so pleased this thread has kept going so long. Good luck xx


----------



## Kelly9

Excellent news. 

Wish my 3 year old would sit still and be quiet for 5 mins a day!


----------



## princess_1991

PUPO with twins :thumbup:

They're not very good grades and the bloke did say he wasnt expecting atleast one of them to form a pregnancy but I can keep my fingers tightly crossed anyway 

:hugs:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I was told that too
And I'm now looking at my twin daughters asleep xx


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck princess, everything crossed.


----------



## Kelly9

Awww yay for being pupo! I must say I miss the excitement of having such a great possibility of being pregnant. 

My body finally did something right though, yesterday just for the heck of it I did an opk and got the darkest lines ever! So looks like I'm ovulating and my period will make her return soon! Hopefully not to soon though, after having Skyler and Hannah I ovulated then got my period 4 and 3 days later making for the shortest lp ever. So fingers crossed I either don't see the witch for 9 more months or she comes after at least a 12 day lp.


----------



## Maddie30

Yeahhhhhh princess. Good luck. Can't wait to hear how you get on. Hello to everyone else. Hope your all ready for xmas. We're totally not...but will. Lol!!

Kelly how fab if you were pregnant. X


----------



## Kelly9

Maddie I'd likely cry tears of joy and sadness if I did get pg this first cycle :haha: though I know it would be a great surprise miracle.


----------



## Maddie30

Hahahah Kelly xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I'm hoping to not be pregnant again till after oct 2014 as I'm standing in a wedding and I don't want to have my last so close to Lexi. But we're not going to prevent as any natural bfp will be worth it regardless of when it happens.


----------



## princess_1991

OMG!! :bfp: 7dp5dt!! :cloud9: :cloud9:

Tiff I hope this is the month for you! :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

Awwwweeeeeeee great great great news. I'm so pleased for you. How exciting. Would love to be pregnant again. Please keep us posted xx


----------



## Kelly9

Excellent news!!!!!! Congrats. 

Af showed for me already I had a 4 day lp which is the usual for me for a first cycle. She's being nice to me though barely cramping and a light flow the entire time I'm cd 3 now.


----------



## babies7777

Merry Christmas everyone,


----------



## princess_1991

Merry Christmas ladies and little Christmas puddings!
Hope you all I have a lovely day!


(Quick update: first scan is on the 8th jan! Eeek!)


----------



## Maddie30

Can't wait to hear how you've got on Princess. Merry xmas to you all. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

Do you have a feeling of whether it's one or two princess? 

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all of you!


----------



## princess_1991

My gut instinct is just one, but the stretching, cramps and ligament pain has been a.million times worse this time around so I do wonder if thats just the case with number 2 or if it hurts more because more babies need more room :haha:

Speaking of gut feelings, my gut is feeling huge after that christmas dinner, even tho I didnt get chance to eat it all - damn nausea!
We've had an amazing day watching Lily opening her presents, hope you've all had a wonderful day!

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Merry Christmas ladies! Ours was quiet nice :) 

Mmm turkey dinner was delicious here to princess can't wait for the left overs!


----------



## kazzab25

Merrychristmas all, hope your all wel! 

Congratulations princess!


----------



## Kelly9

Kazza when is your due date?


----------



## kazzab25

Twins are 8 weeks now! All healthy and beautiful x


----------



## Kelly9

Awesome! What did you name them?


----------



## kazzab25

Joshua and Chloe how is everyone hear doing?


----------



## princess_1991

aww congrats kazza!

we have a scan booked in tomorrow inthe epu for the bleed we had, fingers crossed!


----------



## Kelly9

Princess I didn't realize you'd had a bleed. Hopefully it's nothing. 

Beautiful names! 

We're all good just starting vacation but were in a one room hotel so it's nearly midnight and no one is sleeping :wacko:


----------



## princess_1991

So we had our scan and everything went really well!

2 perfect little heartbeats - WE'RE HAVING TWINS!! :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

Awesome news princess! I was thinking twins for you!


----------



## princess_1991

I was so shocked I nearly fell off the table!

Never expected it at all especially after having 2 grade A blasts put back with Lil and only 1 taking and then this time they told us that they weren't even expecting a positive result from one becausethe ggrades were so bad so to end up with two has just knocked me off my feet!


----------



## Kelly9

I can imagine lol


----------



## Traskey

Oh my goodness, Princess, wow twins, congratulations!!!! What amazing news. 

Kazza congratulations on the birth of J and C, wonderful news too :)

Kelly, sorry this first cycle wasn't the one but fingers crossed it wont take you too long. 

Hey everyone else, hope you are all well xxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ok with it not being the one. Honestly am hoping to not be pregnant till end of year. June at the very earliest though we won't prevent given our fertility issues.


----------



## babies7777

Huge congrats princess, so exciting! how are you doing with the nerve damage, any improvement? did the hospital accept liability?

Congrats on ur twins Kazz, 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## princess_1991

Yep im still nerve damaged, still on crutches/wheelchair bound, at the mo its all going through the solicitors so its a waiting game!

Thanks trask!

Hope everyone is ok, ive woke up this morning in agony with my hips! It feels like someones trying to pull them apart, I didnt even expect it but really there has to be room for two babies now so I was daft not too!

Also I've been having seriously wierd dreams! Last nights I was having an emotional affair with danny dyer and then I felt both babies moving at 7 weeks and the night before I had an entire dream about how to eat a boiled egg! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Lol!!!! ^ 

I had a dream last night that my hair stylists wife and best friend were trying to kill me because they thought I was having an affair with him but really I'd only had an apt for lazer hair removal with him! He doesn't even do lazer hair removal. That's what I get for eating chocolate before bed.


----------



## princess_1991

:rofl: tiff that's hysterical! 
Strange what our minds come up with while we are asleep!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey how's it going everyone? I've got some news.... Lexi is going to be a big sister!


----------



## princess_1991

Omg tiff that's amazing! Im so happy for you!!

As you've probably all seen on Facebook we're having another two little ladies!

Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I saw that announcement, 3 girls! Congrats. I saw you standing for your bump pic, are you doing better? or were you just standing on the one leg?


----------



## princess_1991

No that was just me doing my balancing act, dh says I look like a flamingo when I do it :rofl:
Still very much paralysed in the one leg, seriously pantsbut I do think this situation helps me rest up more during this pregnancy then it would if I was healthy

hows first tri treating you?


----------



## Kelly9

So far so good but I'm not that far into it. Mostly just exhausted and some days I have ms but it's still hit and miss. It'll kick in full force soon I'm sure. I kind of find myself wishing for it to help reassure me lol. 

So still no further on the leg thing? How frustrating.


----------



## babies7777

Yay huge congrats Tiff thats such good news!

Princess, aw two little princesses are they identical or fraternal?


----------



## Kelly9

Well it may not be good news anymore I had a gush of blood last night it's now small brown spotting but I've lost my pregnancy symptoms to. Getting blood taken mon and wed for betas.


----------



## princess_1991

Oh no tiff! Got my fingers tightly crossed for you!! 

They're fraternal as far as we know atm but because there was a third sac in the beginning obviously one of the eggs split so there is a chance that they're identical but cant tell because the eggs would have had to have split before implantation because of them being in separate sacs so the only way to tell would be to have a dna test when they're born but I dont think I'd bother wasting the money to find out, its not important :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

And you'll know by looking at them as they grow I'm sure. 

Just some brown sporting still. Beta tomorrow. Please prayers and fingers crossed.


----------



## princess_1991

Fingers very tightly crossed for you hun!

I bled with both Lily and the twins and things turned out fine so definitely hoping for the same outcome for you! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I feel more hopeful now. I just wish the brown spotting would go away. And I also sit there I worry now when I'll bled next :/


----------



## princess_1991

Any news on your beta tiff?


----------



## Kelly9

They lost the second blood sample and won't redraw until Tuesday now so no news till middle to end of next week. I'm so over this.


----------



## babies7777

So sorry tiff, hope there is a chance for u. x

Princess, i couldnt recall if u had one or two put back but i def agree that sounds way too complicated to find out and they are sisters who cares abot dna, i dont get on here much, best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy. x


----------



## Kelly9

I flew to YK on my own dime and got a scan. We saw an empty gestational sac when I should have been 7+2. I'm fairly certain of my dates given I used opks and I got a positive hpt 3 weeks ago. I could be a few days earlier if implantation was late. Anyway so not much hope of this being viable. We're going to do follow up blood work and a scan down the road just to make sure because my hcg is still rising. At 5+5 it was 12935 then at 7+0 it was only 16008 but then at 7+2 it went up normally to just about 20,000. Chances are I have a blighted ovum. But since I now know it's not ectopic there is no harm in waiting just to be sure.


----------



## princess_1991

so sorry to hear that hun, sending big :hugs:

thanks trask!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all
Been meaning to log on for months and now I finally have and I can see princess has had twin girls! WOW congratulations! How are they doing? x
And Tiff pregnant I see -natural? Congratulations amazing news!
How is everyone else? Trask, Maddie, Doodar, Tinks, who I've missed its been a long time......
Jackson is now 19 almost 20 months and doing well. Still small -almost 19lbs. He can't stand or walk yet and has physic to help with this.
I've been at the stage now of secretly wanting another baby for a while but I'm not sure if DH agrees. I was pregnant at the same time as my cousin and she is now pregnant again. I was upset when I heard and didn't reply to her message for 2 weeks. I didn't expect to feel this way- You know when we were all ttc no1 I thought if I could have one i would be the happiest person in the world and I am, I never understood why people would feel the same desperate need for number 2, but now I do!!!!!!
Anyways I need to lose a stone or 2 before I could face going back to the clinic and then I don't know if I could e.g. share again -that would be the 4th time.

I really hope someone reads my message here.. i thought about starting a new thread but I really just want to catch up with my old pals on here. you know my journey and I know yours...its special 

Much love verity xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hey ST!!!! The desire for kids is always just as strong no matter how many you have!

Princess congrats on the girls! Totally didn't know you'd had them must get to your fb page. 

Yes I am pregnant again :) natural as well on our second month trying so dare I say my husbands sperm have improved? Even with the one we conceived in march was natural and only 3 cycles of ntnp! And I got my bfp on my 30th birthday :) very happy and feeling good. Worried of course that something will go wrong but this time it just feels right.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hi im still here and think of u ladies
Hope ur well st
And congrats tiffx


----------



## schoolteacher

Great to hear from you Tiff and Jk!
Sorry to hear about your miscarriage Tiff, FX this time, I'd love to know if my Dh's sperm is as bad as it was a couple of years ago. Tho I just can't imagine ever getting a natural bfp. 
I turned 30 in april 

Jk when is your baby due? -that's what I put then I realised my page hadn't updated properly and I can see that you had twins last year! 
So are you pregnant again or just not changed your status lol? xx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all!

yes our little ladies arrived in july - 6 weeks early! They're doimg fab and Lils loving being a big sister (most of the time anyway :winkwink:)
Lily is also 2 this month! Where has the time gone!

St its lovely to hear from you hun, sorry to hear the way your feeling about ttc #2, I have to admit I had such a strong desire for #2 while Lil was quick young (she hadn't long turned 1 when we had our second cycle) Unfortunately im sure HFEA guidelines only allow 3 egg shares (according to my clinic anyway!) and i think thats the same all over the country :( I wouldnt want to rule out having more babies in the future but we only have 1 sharing cycle left so dont know what we'd do, Given my current sleepless nights status I cant believe im even thinking about having another one lol!
Jackson Is adorable btw! 

Tiff congratulations on the pregnancy hun! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok! Dont know whos still around but lots of love to you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Kelly9

Princess I know I ask this every time but any change with your leg? I still keep hoping one day it'll be back to it's old shape for you.

ST it can happen I've seen it enough times anyway! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Hi jk!


----------



## princess_1991

No still no change, I'm still very much a hopper lol!doctors are now discussing surgical options to try and get me walking again :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope they come up with something!


----------



## Doodar

Hello Ladies! wow I can't believe how long it's been since I've been on here, where on earth does the time go. Can you believe how many years it's been since this thread was first started.

I popped on to check something in my ttc journal and saw that there had been some recent activity in here so thought I'd pop in and take a look and say hi.

Tiff so sorry to hear of your mc, but super pleased to see your new ticker Congrats hunny eeeeek how exciting :happydance:

ST Aw hunny I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can do another cycle. I'm not well up on the rules of egg share but if you've reached your quota with that clinic could you not egg share at another clinic, or does it not work like that? And no I don't think the urge for more children ever goes away, hence why I'm back in here :haha:

JK Congrats on the birth of your twins and congrats if you're pregnant again :flower:

Princess and your beautiful girlies, hope you're all well hunny and I can't believe you're talking of more already :haha: they do something funny to our brains these babies I tell ya :haha:

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are keeping well :hugs:

AFM I'm back in the game eeeeek I'm pupo with one of our frosties, today is 7dp5dt and otd is sunday, that is if I last out that long :haha: lots of symptoms this time round, nausea, heightend sense of smell, cramping, sore boobs of course all that could be the drugs, playing mind games. I'm pretty much on the same protocol but without the stimms and on maximum dose of the progynova. FET is so much easier on the body. So here we go, back on the rollercoaster weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar best of luck! And sheesh pee on a stick already! 

Though to be fair I didn't poas till 14dpo this time and 15dpo last time.


----------



## babies7777

Hi all, wow, so many things going on.

Huge congrats Princess on the twins, any pics? 

Tiff, Huge congrats on your pregnancy, 

St, great to see you and Jackson, such a cutie.

Doodar, Everything crossed for your test date.

Jk, congrats on the twins 

Not sure who else is around, but hello if you are still reading.

As for us, Alannah celebrated her second birthday last week, I cant believe she is two its gone so fast. She is doing great and mommy's princess.
We can't afford icsi so its natural or nothing for us. I have been trying to come to terms with us only having one child and its hard, I'm so thankful I have Alannah, For her I would love to have another but we are where we are. Haven't got dh back on vitamins yet so that will be our last hope I think. 
In other news, I have written a book and it's now on wattpad. It's a romantic thriller for anyone that's interested in that genre. link is https://www.wattpad.com/story/22492524-in-the-end 
Anyways hope all are well.

Hugs


----------



## Kelly9

Babies! A book!!!??! Congrats lady :) I hope it happens naturally for you guys... was it male factor for you as well? Cause I'm living proof it can happen, 3 natural bfps in 5 years.


----------



## babies7777

Thank you, yes I love writing, it's something I have always done but this time I was determined to finish it and 80,000 words later it's done. 
It is male factor, without vitamins his count was zero the first sa and 4000 the next. With vitamins it went to 14000 so a big difference. Just need to invest in the vitamins again and hope. I would love for Alannah to have a sibling. So happy for you, it gives us all hope for sure and another friend on here has just had her second baby both natural with mfi. 



Kelly9 said:


> Babies! A book!!!??! Congrats lady :) I hope it happens naturally for you guys... was it male factor for you as well? Cause I'm living proof it can happen, 3 natural bfps in 5 years.


----------



## Doodar

Wow babies congrats on the book, amazing achievement well done :thumbup: and I'll keep everything crossed that things work out in the ttc department for you, good luck :hugs:

Tiff I can't believe that I haven't had the urge to poas this time round, I'm just too busy to even think about it. I might do a sneaky one tomorrow night though :winkwink:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

hi ladies good luck doodar
im not expecting i just forgot to change my status, my ladies keep me gar to busy for a natural bfp lol xx


----------



## Kelly9

babies my husbands sperms was around 12000-16000 for most of his sa's, not sure what it's at now though with 2 natural pregnancies so quickly.. wish I could send him for one, anyway his swam slowly by a little and his morph was a tad low to so it is possible!

Do it Doodar!


----------



## babies7777

I do think lifestyle has a lot to do with it, dh is over weight not hugely but on paper he is so I think if he lost some weight and got on the vitamins it would help the little guys. 

Doodar, pee already :haha:



Kelly9 said:


> babies my husbands sperms was around 12000-16000 for most of his sa's, not sure what it's at now though with 2 natural pregnancies so quickly.. wish I could send him for one, anyway his swam slowly by a little and his morph was a tad low to so it is possible!
> 
> Do it Doodar!


----------



## Doodar

So I got my dates mixed up and otd is actually Monday :dohh: anyhow as seen as AF was due yesterday we took the plunge and poas today two bright bold lines and 2-3 weeks on a digi eeeeeeeek :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

YAY!!!!!!! Congrats Doodar!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Tiff :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Wish I could say time flies but it really doesn't this early! At least you'll get an early scan with the clinic. I'll be lucky to get one or any before 18-20 weeks


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

congrats doodar,,,, could be twinnies on board x


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> Wish I could say time flies but it really doesn't this early! At least you'll get an early scan with the clinic. I'll be lucky to get one or any before 18-20 weeks

I already said to dh today that time seems to be standing still, it seems like ages ago that we had embie put back and its only been 13 days :dohh: Do you not get NT scan or dating scan at 12 weeks then? wow can't believe you have to wait that long, it would drive me insane.



jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> congrats doodar,,,, could be twinnies on board x

Thanks JK :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

If I actually lived in civilization I'd have the option of a nuchal scan at 12 weeks but I live in the middle of no where way up by the arctic circle so it's just the half way scan. But I may get one sooner just with my issues and AV malformation, I won't know till I get back from our trip though and thats when I'm 10 weeks already so who knows. I'll be looking for the heartbeat with a doppler in two weeks if I find that I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Doodar

Things are not looking too great. I had a big bleed last week, the clinic drew bloods and my hcg came back at 3150 which I thought was quite low for 6 weeks but the clinic were happy with it and said I didn't need more bloods drawing. I went for my scan today and they could only see a gestational sac and a yolk sac but no fetal pole, they said they are 99 percent sure that things will not progress and I will miscarry but just in case, they want to leave me another week and scan again. It's absolute torture, I already know myself that it's over and I'd prepared myself for them telling me that today but now it's being dragged out for another week :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar you could have a slow developer. Don't give up hope yet 6 weeks is early and there's a yoke sac! I know it's hard to stay positive with the odds not looking good but stranger things have happened. Hang in there. Keep us updated.


----------



## Doodar

Thanks tiff! I'm not sure what to think anymore! I've tortured myself with all the amazing success stories on google, about how they misdiagnosed miscarriage and when they went back a week later for scan there was a fetal pole with a heartbeat. I just don't think I'm that lucky, hubby on the other hand is remaining positive. I'm preparing myself for the worst and if I'm proved otherwise then it will be a nice surprise.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Kelly9

Well FET babies can be known for slower development initially to! 

I'm ok ms still kicking around but that's my biggest pregnancy complaint. I got a scan oct 7th so that's coming soon and have heard the heartbeat twice on my Doppler. It's starting to feel real.


----------



## Doodar

Oh yay! Glad you managed to get an early scan, bet you can't wait. Mine is on Oct 7th as well, let's hope that's a good sign :thumbup:

:cloud9: for hearing the heartbeat and ms must be reassuring. Mine keeps coming and going I'm not sure what to blummin think, hate being in limbo but at least I have a little person to keep my mind occupied this time.


----------



## Kelly9

That true bill be thinking good luck thoughts at your scan. It could have very well been to early and a yoke sac is a good sign! With my blighted ovum I just had an empty gestational sac measuring behind. Nothing else.


----------



## Doodar

Not good news I'm afraid. Things haven't progressed at all since last week. I've been told to stop all drugs and wait for a bleed. 

I think next time I'm going to ask if they can knock me out for 3 months, not sure I can keep going through this. 

How did your scan go Tiff?


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I am so sorry your little one didn't stick :hugs: I was hoping nothing but awesome news for you. It's a tough journey for sure but definitely worth it. I look at Lexi every day and thank god I stuck with it through loosing Hannah to have her. She brightens everyone up around her. I hope you don't give up and that you're surprised with another little one in the near future. 

My scan went well. Didn't get a pic but baby measured exactly 9+2 which is what my dates put me at. I'm still very much dealing with ms.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

so sorry to hear this doodar xx


----------



## Doodar

I know! I say the same to DH about P, had we given up all those times it became hard, then p wouldn't be here today. I'm so grateful we have her and it amazes me everyday how she came to be here. At this moment in time and as usual I'm saying I can't go through with this again, all the waiting, the appointments, the drugs and then heartache but I know once I'm over this I'll want to do it all again. It's just so hard! I don't think my body is going to play ball this time, no sign of any bleeding as yet, no cramps, nothing! Sigh! I just want it over with now.
I'm so glad your scan went well tiff. Are you going to find out which flavour you're having or you going team yellow? 

Thanks JK :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

We're staying team yellow for our final addition. Figured Id do it differently. I'm excited for the surprise at the end though I know it'll be on my mind often. 

Doodar I hope your body does what it should though I know how frustrating it is when it doesn't. With my blighted ovum I had to have a D&C because the placenta and gestational sac were still growing and hcg was rising it sucked.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone anyone still on here? 
Doodar I know it was last year now but I'm so sorry you had a miscarriage. Do u have more frosties?
kelly- congrats on Aria! xx
How is everyone else?
princess -can you walk now? i must find your journal on here if its still going.
me-still wanting another-haven't done anything about it yet.
Jackson is now 2.5 and the love of my life! he is hyper mobile and has delays leftover from his prematurity-he didn't walk until 27 months-april just gone. that's mainly because his joints are so so bendy he couldn't stand up. His physio has never seen such hyper mobile ankles and hips! 
I think of you all,
love verity xx
Ps not teaching anymore I have a cake business!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey ST! Thanks! Settling into life with 3 at home. It's been a bit nuts. Good luck with your upcoming baby journey whenever you decide to start it. And yay for your little guy walking!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm still here, we are doing another fresh IVF in about 2 weeks for a sibling (hopefully!!).


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

U egg sharing again becca xx


----------



## 4magpies

No doing a trial at hammersmith x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Wow
Goodluck xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Goodluck 4magpies! What is involved in a trial?


----------



## 4magpies

It's a new trigger to prevent OHSS called kisspeptin instead of hcg.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Haven't posted on here in ages, but we have an update. We are looking for a clinic to start private ICSI cycle asap. So excited to try and give Alannah a sibling. She is the light of my life and such a blessing. 

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Kelly9

Exciting times babies!!! I wish you much success! 

I'm kind of counting down the months until hubby looks into getting the snip. We're thinking maybe around when Aria is a year old.


----------

